#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-08
<YeLee> 被深深地伤害了，之前有一个刚刚来到Ubuntu世界的人问我，说他刚刚下载了PPS的deb包，问怎样去安装，我说用“绿色的”，先用ar解压，然后用ldd检测一下库，把找不到的库在packages.ubuntu.com上面搜索一下，然后解压到一个新的目录里面，再设置一下LD_LIBRARY_PATH变量来运行。教程很详细，但下面有人说，不要跟新手说任何关于命令的事情，那样会让
<YeLee> 他们感到Ubuntu很可怕的，跟着，他就给出了一个用“右键点击”解决的方法，就这样，我被深深地伤害了……
<sikao_lfs1> 好像现在ubuntu里下载的deb包，可以双键点击安装吧，自动的了。
<freeflying> YeLee: 你这样推荐别人你自己不觉得麻烦啊
<YeLee> freeflying:所以我决定以后再也不教了，专注也于灌水
<YeLee> sikao_lfs1:那人说他的电脑无法联网
<dunelj_> YeLee:  ....
<dunelj_> YeLee: drop a link then
<YeLee> dunelj_: ^-^这建议不错
<dunelj_> YeLee:  thank you for those commands, I will try them once I returned.
<YeLee> dunelj_:这是用来忽悠人的，不要尝试，后果我一概不负
<dunelj_> YeLee: ...
<Kandu> YeLee: 而且你這樣說也有問題， pps 若自帶了庫，沒安裝前 ldd 當然會少了那些「安裝後就不少的庫」，這樣就折騰人了
<metbsd> 要折腾PPS又何必linux呢
<YeLee> Kandu:好吧，我不否认，我的确喜欢折腾
<Kandu> YeLee: 這不是折騰，是「讓別人瞎折騰」
<YeLee> Kandu:-_-||
<dunelj_> Feel free or set free...
 * MeaCulpa Java 更新时看到的口号... 3 Billion Devices run Java...去他的
<YeLee> 对了，现在pps还在用mplayer吗？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不多阿
<jyfl987>  TeleNav 做了一个小调查，看看人们到底有多么喜欢他们的智能手机，他们毫不意外的发现 iPhone 用户是最喜欢他们的手机的。调查结果显示，有 33% 的人宁愿不要性生活，都不要离开他们 iPhone……
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩,不多
<samul> 才33%
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 你的情况呢
<samul> 应该再精确些
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我不用iphone...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你肯定有只能手机了 这个调查是针对所有智能手机的
<chenshaoju>    Android用户表示淡定。。。。
<dunelj_> jyfl987: how about N900?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我的手机是WM的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 每天重启两次，一如win98做派
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 脑残智能机
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 女友的礼物，不得不用
<chenshaoju> Android最大的问题就是得微调……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还有女友？？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在是lp
<jyfl987> 我的脑残机最大问题是 每天只能离开电脑用2个小时
<jyfl987> 所以现在我的g7已经沦为了 Pc usb device
<dunelj_> jyfl987: ...
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我还以为你在老婆以外另外有个呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 我个人感觉一般人性欲也是有限的。加上买那种高档货色手机的，一般家境比较好，该有的性伴侣都有了。应该不是缺性生活。人一般是缺啥对啥感兴趣，也许不过是手机上网，提供的空间更大。
<chenshaoju> 《---我用的也是G7，你的ROOT了么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 岂敢... 老婆儿子电脑吃饭睡觉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看了新闻没？95%的醋是醋精勾兑的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 确实如此
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 很多人估计这辈子没吃过醋
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 在我国买iphone的不一定是有钱人
<jyfl987> 当然root了拉
<chenshaoju> 刷的是什么系统？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我买的是啥酿造醋...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 国外买iphone也不是有钱人阿 有钱人都买全球限量镶钻手机了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果断中招吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我堂堂特级厨师公子，虽然没啥热别要求，醋还是分得清的
<jyfl987> ip在国外才几百块当地货币阿
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 恩。没说一定，但是上网提供广阔的世界的确是确确实实的存在。
<dunelj_> jyfl987: 我以为我一天充一次已经很失败了。。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 按照美国媒体的说法网络性生活更安全，健康
<debianer> 正是因为中国政府关税，才使得IPHONE成了高档货
<jyfl987> dunelj_: 现在你找到豆豆了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你问问你家的特级厨子分不分得清
<debianer> 否则，300块钱一个iphone你们也不会要的
<jyfl987> debianer: 这跟关税关系不大 跟汇率关系很大 额
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上周五合上笔记本，待机也把电用光了
<dunelj_> debianer: 什么啊。。。中国买并不贵好不？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这就是我只用了一年的thinkpad
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我基本不喝米醋，只喝香醋，而香醋基本会有一点醋精做添加，但不能过量的
<debianer> iphone不是要5000左右吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 知足吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你少拿特级厨师做幌子 许多人的手艺不传小孩的 我学琴的师傅 他小孩就不教琴
<sikao_lfs1> 反正我这个人啥都行，反正有电脑。一天到晚泡网上，手机不手机的不在乎，更重要的是我了解手机无线上网的基础运营商环境，所以我不急。。。。
<dunelj_> debianer: 国外，比如德国买，要接近6000人民币
<debianer> 我表哥今年初买了100个iphone4，他开电信营业部的，买不掉他免费送人，只要交5000话费，居然也没有人要
<jyfl987> dunelj_: 欧洲税高
<jyfl987> 那个VAT 27% ~
<sikao_lfs1> 大家知道嘛，实际上现在对全民手机上网根本就没有准备好，尤其是基础运营商这块。
<dunelj_> debianer: 那么什么都和税最低的比？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 大家都用手机上网了 突发事件用手机随便发下就传播了 这个当局不喜欢嘛
<debianer> 中国应该鼓励进口的嘛，每进口一台iphone，补贴100%
<debianer> 然后中国就可以人手一台了
<sikao_lfs1> 基础运营商这块，当初是以SDH系统做传输的，这个系统由于通道利用率不高。所以很多地方带宽资源都不够。基本一个基站顶多４个2M先对付着（这是规划），实际上一般都是１个2M
<dunelj_> ?
<debianer> 现在买手机我还真不知道买什么好了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 你说无线？
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 是的。无线上网方面
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 笨蛋，手艺可以不穿，但是欣赏自然会传，我也不会烧饭，但是好坏还分得清
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那这个太忽悠人了 我住那地方 几冻楼都分不到一个基站 才2m 共享
<dunelj_> 不论什么举动都是围绕维护旧有制度实施的。
<dunelj_> debianer:  Nokia N9
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也许你吃来吃去 觉得烧饭也不过如此 lol
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 比如我２０年前上学的时候展望未来都说有可视电话。实际上呢。由于带宽问题。实际上到现在可视电话都没大规模应用。
<dunelj_> sikao_lfs1: ...带宽怎么不够用啊不是才 30KB/s就行了？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 所以说都是忽悠 20年前的领导不必为那时候的忽悠负责 现在的领导也自然不必为20年前的p话兑现
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 如果是富人集中区，使用得比较多。如果当地网络监控做的比较好的话，可能会扩带宽。但是考虑到这类用户移动比较大。实际上很多地方根本就无法保证网络质量。
<roylez> sikao_lfs1: 20年前的专家意淫你也信？人家都是扯完蛋退休的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 电信的天翼是配多少带宽的？
<chenshaoju> WCDMA的3G通话被无视了……
<MeaCulpa> 其实醋精也没啥不好，白醋也没啥不好~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 白醋泡脚不错 我妈就是用那个
<sikao_lfs1> chenshaoju: 我就是联通的。就是wcdma啊
<sikao_lfs1> 电信的不清楚。但是估计都一样。他们包袱比我们还重。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 什么徐福记之流要涨价了吧
<chenshaoju> sikao_lfs1 实际上视频通话还有很多问题。。。而且QQ 的视频聊天不就是视频通话么。
<jyfl987> 以色列20万人示威游行抗议物价上涨 http://news.163.com/11/0807/08/7ARDO79D00014JB6.html
<sikao_lfs1> 现在３家运营商里。就我们的标准最好。但是我们的市场定位方面又是比较糟糕的。
<dunelj_> 小康——是什么？谁还记得？
<jyfl987> 电信有有线布线阿
<jyfl987> 基站接上有线 优势就大了
<debianer> dunelj_: 到底是哪一款？发个链接？
<dunelj_> chenshaoju: 中国SIP电话都没影子
<sikao_lfs1> chenshaoju: 那是你没考虑到实际网络。QQ是数据网。但是无线信号各个基站的上网是通过SDH系统传上来的。最后几公里基础网不是数据网啊。
<debianer> dunelj_: 能装linux吗
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 哼哼 你们那个基站就是个大路由 造那么大 带宽才那么点
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 还不如 802.22 据说可以覆盖60公里
<dunelj_> debianer:  Nokia N9 大约1~2个月后发布 http://blog.nokia.com.cn/tag/nokia-n9/
<sikao_lfs1> chenshaoju: 其实你说的很对，3G实际上就是最后一公里无线＋数据网。但是现在是最后一公里无线＋SDH传输＋数据网。SDH系统还无法抛弃。
<dunelj_> debianer:   内置完整Linux发行版，busybox之类的GNU工具之类的直接安装 (X)
<chenshaoju> SIP有的。。。非官方的有。。。。 tocall.cn
<chenshaoju> 我用的就是联通3G，曾经试过3G视频通话，效果还行……
<sikao_lfs1> 3G这个东西，对搞互联网的来说，其实是老熟人了。电话方面其实就是QQ视频聊天的基本方式。
<debianer> dunelj_: 安装的是哪个发行版阿？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 你们那些通信指令 有没有什么手册？ 我想学学
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 徐福记是啥
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<dunelj_> debianer:  Meego
<cfy> roylez: rtl8187不错
<dunelj_> debianer:  Meego (nokia) maemo 6
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 算了。进行业后你就知道。具体指令方面基本１０年都一变，各个厂家还不一致。
<cfy> roylez: 支持应该比rt73好吧
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 所以我才问你要手册阿 不然我自己找个at手册看看不就行了
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 什么手册？什么方面的？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 就是现在用的通信指令手册么 我想挖掘下手机的潜力
<dunelj_> jyfl987: 你的那个是手机吗。。。
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 好吧。不过你肯定看不玩。我给你一份华为的NGN核心网方面的资料。最后一公里移动基站方面的资料我没有。
<sikao_lfs1> 怎么传给你？
<sikao_lfs1> 现在我就传。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 李锦记，说错
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 我就是想要最后一公里的那种 不过核心网的看看也无妨 知识谁还嫌烫手
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1:  jyf1987 at gmail
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是啥？
<roylez> cfy: 这个芯片没用过...不过好像可以的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 酱菜？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 醋
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，我家不用那个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 少壮不努力，一生留内地
<cfy> roylez: debian的页面上,rt73的支持是only wokrs with a proprietary driver and/or firmware
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们家自己用酒酿醋？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们香醋就用那玻璃瓶超市买的，貌似叫恒顺，米醋基本不用，用过醋代替
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们香醋就用那玻璃瓶超市买的，貌似叫恒顺，米醋基本不用，用果醋代替
<jyfl987> roylez: 留学不努力 最后回内地 lol
<roylez> cfy: 是吗...
<cfy> roylez: rtl8187是OK
<cfy> roylez: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<roylez> cfy: 别纠结了，买个最便宜的就好。一般能搞这个的芯片都不是大厂出的，所以就没下限啊
 * MeaCulpa 多年没配内核，昨天被nouveau 和nvidia玩了一把...
<cfy> roylez: 没下限是什么意思?你说价格?
<roylez> cfy: intel芯片是最不好使的
<roylez> cfy: 价格和功能都有
<cfy> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5633600678
<roylez> cfy: netgear啊，我不喜欢的一个牌子
<cfy> roylez: 我准备买这个,是说全新的.不过目前没货,下星期有货,说冲砖,还会再便宜一点....
<cfy> roylez: 为啥...
<roylez> cfy: 他们的路由器坑人。。。
<sikao_lfs1> Huawei 华为产品维护资料汇编 NGN维护资料(V3.31)    179M       另外还有２个文件加起来６３８M
<cfy> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> 额
<jyfl987> 这么大！！！
<chenshaoju> cfy 其实国内的用tp-link的还是不错的。。。
<cfy> roylez: 那主席你用的是啥产品?
<jyfl987> 发到115吧 给大家都留一份
<cfy> chenshaoju: 我要买 usb wifi网卡
<cfy> jyfl987: 115的话,还不如vps上
<roylez> cfy: 我现在用笔记本内置的
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 没法子。你告诉我怎么发到１１５ ?
<jyfl987> cfy: vps撑不住下载流量
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<chenshaoju> cfy 主要是用来正常使用还是用来蹭网？
<cfy> jyfl987: 为啥?10M/s还不够?
<roylez> cfy: Netgear WG111 v2RTL8187LInternalNoYesSee note 3
<roylez> cfy: 官方说了支持，买吧
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那就发qq邮件吧 可以用超大附件发出来的
<cfy> chenshaoju: 用来玩的.就是要支持好,性能好
<roylez> cfy: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 要不你给我快递个光盘吧 lol
<cfy> roylez: 好的,我等降价
<roylez> cfy: 不过再提醒你，信号不一定强得过你笔记本内置的
<roylez> cfy: .......
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 要不你给我个空间。我慢慢往上传。反正不浪费时间。我上网一点问题都没有。
<chenshaoju> cyf 推荐试试TP-LINK的TL-WN722N，天线可更换，本身就是高增益的。
<cfy> roylez: 哦.我要测试下,网络环境
<cfy> roylez: 关键我现在的无法获取握手包...
<jyfl987> cfy: 把machinelife的账户给 sikao_lfs1
<roylez> cfy: 对，测试.... 我们买路由器买网卡都是为了测试.... :)
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<cfy> roylez: 我想知道我的路由设置的wifi到底有多安全 :D
<cfy> roylez: 而且买这个可以设置ap吧,
<cfy> roylez: 这样,以后到了学校,kindle上我这个
<cfy> jyfl987: ml的不好
<cfy> jyfl987: 有流量限制
<jyfl987> cfy: lol 等下
<roylez> cfy: 告诉你kindle不能连 ad-hoc
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 我可以提供vps帐户
<roylez> cfy: 你怎么记不住啊
<cfy> roylez: 买了就可以了呀,,,
<cfy> roylez: ap阿....
<jyfl987> 老实说 还是115好 大家都可以搞一份
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 行，给个上传帐号。总共要１７９M+638M空间
<roylez> cfy: master模式？这样也行吗？
<cfy> roylez: 他有那个啥模式,就可以了
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 好的.我给你一个普通帐户好了.稍等
<sikao_lfs1> 179M的还是网页版的。估计可以帮华为搞个宣传网站了。
<sikao_lfs1> 简单网页版。
<jyfl987> wtf 这么大的网页
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 给我你的证书
<jyfl987> cfy: 我让他传115 这样大家都可以共享 多好
<cfy> jyfl987: 过几天就被封....
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 看来今天要学新东西了？什么证书？
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: ssh用的那个证书,
<jyfl987> cfy: 不会 改个其他名字就是了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我随便的....
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 临时抱佛脚。指导一下命令生成？
<jyfl987> cfy: 你放vps 一个是流量大 另外一个给别人下载要么开账户 要么放到web server上 一旦被搜索引擎收录 你就爽了
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: ssh-keygen
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个为什么不用 ssh -R
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ??
<cfy> jyfl987: 哈哈.....google收录不了的...
<cfy> jyfl987: 我想都不行....
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> jyfl987: http下载阿....
<cfy> jyfl987: 不行么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 别扯淡了 我给 sikao_lfs1我的115账户了 让他传上去 我们好共享
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.随便.....
<sikao_lfs1> 好。我试试 jyfl987的
<jyfl987> cfy: machinelife也是vps 流量是 Kandu出钱的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我的不计流量....
<cfy> jyfl987: ml的要计的...这个区别...
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 你的在哪里？
<cfy> jyfl987: 一叶卖的呀...
<cfy> roylez: 哦,主席,是这个 infrastructure mode
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 那个阿 速度有点不给力
<cfy> roylez: 有了这个可以开ap
<jyfl987> 看看我这个配置 应该能工作了吧 http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=600611
<cfy> jyfl987: ...,至少比你看的速度开....可以抓下来看嘛....
<cfy> jyfl987: 10m/s
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个我买过 是共享速度 看你运气的
<jyfl987> cfy: 关键是出口有老大哥看着你的每个字节 速度快不起来
<cfy> jyfl987: 买西数的硬盘?
<jyfl987> 硬盘可以忽略 主要看 cpu mb ram
<roylez> cfy: 我的ath9k似乎也可以开ap
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 怎么办？我退出了。换cfy的？
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: ?
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 传不上去?
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 是啊，没进度条。奇怪的很。我是ubuntu系统啊
<cfy> roylez: 怎么看支持哪些模式的?
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 你有没有用过ssh?
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: github啥的
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 生成了。
<tenzu> roylez:  主席万岁
<cfy> 把 id_rsa.pub
<sikao_lfs1> ssh-keygen生成一对了。要pub的？
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 用 rsync --progress --partial 上传
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 把 .ssh/的bup给我
<cfy> MaskRay: no,用sftp好
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以断点
<cfy> MaskRay: 他属于大文件
<MaskRay> cfy: sftp 没补全，rsync --partial 能断电
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 你是分散的一堆文件,还是啥?
<roylez> tenzu: 丫肉身离境了？
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 总共３个文件。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你确定?我记得partial只是不删除吧
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tenzu> roylez:  在天津
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 都比较大。我用这个工具给你传那个id_rsa.pub了
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 内线贴给我就好
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 好。等等。
<roylez> tenzu: .
<MaskRay> cfy: roylez的配置，有问题怪他
<roylez> tenzu: 寄个麻花来
<cfy> MaskRay: 以前讨论过,貌似是不能断点的.只是不删除
<tenzu> roylez:  那破玩意儿难吃死了
<adam8157> tenzu: 挺好吃啊
<roylez> tenzu: .... 这借口...
<tenzu> adam8157:  吃过西安小吃的人竟然说麻花好吃...
<adam8157> tenzu: 借口
<tenzu> roylez:  反正我从小就不爱吃天津的麻花
<roylez> cfy: 早不告诉我可以起ap....
<MaskRay> cfy: 测试过？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,是的.
<roylez> cfy: 害我浪费钱去买路由。其实几十块买个网卡就好的
<gplfeng> 不喜欢吃麻花
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且是对U盘测试的....结果我停停弄弄,复制了半天 T_T
<MaskRay> cfy: 看流量？
<cfy> MaskRay: 看百分比
<debianer> 谁推荐一个Android的物美价廉的手机？？？？
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 你现在试试lftp sftp://sikao@184.82.41.44
<MaskRay> cfy: 加上 --append 呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚,没试过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: tenzu 麻花是牙医用具吧？
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 上去了。然后是怎么上传。。。。。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: mput -c files
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 应该是可以补全的
<MaskRay> cfy: rsync -P --append 就可以了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.不错
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 在传了么?也可以换rsync
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 还行。速度不错。。。。。看来我俩网上距离很近。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 那是vps.....
<sikao_lfs1> 我先传了个A盘.rar　３６９.5M
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 嗯,有-c参数吧,那个可以断点
<MaskRay> cfy: 我在 /tmp 里测试了，续传的。lftp 的 mirror 不能通配符，这个很讨厌
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 恩。有-c
<sikao_lfs1> 220多kB/s
<sikao_lfs1> 还不错的速度。已经8%了
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 那你按ctrl-c,然后再按向上的箭头,调出上次的命令试试
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 然后注意百分比
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说通配符阿....
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 算了。先传上一个再说。等第二个再试。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 嗯
<sikao_lfs1> 稀奇古怪的工具真多。哈哈，这几种工具我都是第一次用。
<MaskRay> adam8157: lftp 的 prompt 没法指定本地 cwd？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 呃...忘了, lftp多年没用了...不过应该可以吧
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 已经链接好了 http://184.82.41.44/http/A盘.rar
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 这里已经可以下载了.你全部传好以后,我再链接别的文件
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 哈哈。这个东西够瞧。还没上传完呢。。。。。
<GNUdog> cfy, Burst.net 的啊
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 没关系,现在其实可以wget -c来下载了.
<sikao_lfs1> a盘有３６９。５M
<cfy> GNUdog: 这你都知道啦...
<GNUdog> cf
<GNUdog> cfy, 看着 IP 像，然后就 trace 了下
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 果然够强悍,这个linux太厉害了。
<cfy> GNUdog: 咋知道的?
<MaskRay> adam8157: cmd:prompt 里没有，看来除非能执行外部命令，否则是没办法的
<GNUdog> cfy, vvserver214.hostnoc.net (173.212.239.178)
<cfy> GNUdog: 我这边的traceroute 显示全部* * *.....
<GNUdog> hostnoc.net 就是 Burst 的反向
<sikao_lfs1> 我理解里，一般是文件完全上传上去后才能下载。这是我第一次知道还没传完就能下载。。。。。
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 这个怎么看的？
<cfy> GNUdog: 是traceroute么?
<GNUdog> MaskRay, cfy $ traceroute 184.82.41.44
<MaskRay> mtr?
<cfy> GNUdog: 完全是 * * *.....
<GNUdog> cfy, 你的路由禁了而已
<cfy> GNUdog: 哦...破路由器...
<GNUdog> cfy, 不一定是你的路由，可能是 ISP 的
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 恩。给你提供服务的基础运营商禁止了icmp之类的协议。
<cfy> 哦...
<MaskRay> 兵役体检。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 联通的网络禁icmp??
<cfy> roylez: 主线,赶紧退货.....
<cfy> roylez: 主席,赶紧退货.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 早报到也不全是坏处……
<jyfl987> 有个东西 可以走icmp做代理的
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥兵役体检阿?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你就说你要读大学....直接免的呀...
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 你确定？都是送礼才能去当兵的，哪里还有逼你去的
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有……是因为早报到才免的
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 那再好不过了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不可能的吧...我是我家里人去办的一张证明...拿录取通知书阿...
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 我不清楚别处。其实只是几个关键路由器禁止用户吧了。所以某些跳就*.*.*.*了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 额 那就没办法了 诶
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 对了 听说有个3G卡是分配公网ip的
<MaskRay> cfy: 该死的……我们这里要检查，
<debianer> 想买一款2000元人民币以内的手机，请推荐一下？
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 电信的都是
<GNUdog> 联通的都是内网 IP，3G
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 其实跟普通pppoe拨号一样。
<cfy> MaskRay: .....,像高中的时候,也只要说在读书,就可以免的
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 额？？ 电信有那么多ip?
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那3G用户之间可以ping么
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 互联什么的
<adam8157> debianer: HTC wildfire S ?
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 我真的从来没听说过要我去服兵役
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 都已经把 1.XXX.XXX.XXX 的 IP 抢来了
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 额 这个是电信的？？
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 去年第一次检查，那里的人也说不服，但得检查。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 国内没人强制你服兵役的, 大把大把想去当兵而不能的
<iceriver> hello,morning
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 我不清楚他们的设置。。用户间ping一般是取决于当地的维护核心技术人员看是否方便
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 对
<GNUdog> MaskRay, adam8157 对啊，我第一次听说。不过我连检查都木有
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 核心人员权限这么大阿？
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 你怎么知道的 难道你是电信的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 一看就不合格
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 因为我用过啊，都是 1 开头的 IP
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 没法子。其实再网上的领导根本不懂啊，连怎么控制制定规则都是核心技术人员制定的规范。
<cfy> roylez: 主席你iw看一下,在 Supported interface modes:里面有哪些?
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 阿 那些核心人员都在哪里呢？ 很像进去请教他们问题
 * adam8157 kernel已经出3.1-rc1了....
<MaskRay> 我是一看就不合格
<GNUdog> adam8157, 靠，我这么健壮的青年
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 普通数据网找我就行了。3g的地市一级还没有这样的人员。尤其是无线部分是省级控制。
<sikao_lfs1> 其实最后都要上普通数据网的。就是普通的bas
<tusooa> http://coolshell.cn/articles/2424.html #第六条，太3x了。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 十条不错的编程观点 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<sikao_lfs1> ３G数据无线部分都是各个厂家最清楚。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 哦 我就是对普通数据网络兴趣大
<metbsd> 国内怎么上facebook啊
<fzfh> metbsd: proxy
<metbsd> fzfh, 能推荐个不？谢谢
<jyfl987> ssh turnel
<fzfh> metbsd: ssh turnel
<fzfh> metbsd: google ssh proxu
<jyfl987> cjb.net 提供那个ssh 貌似可以走turnel
<fzfh> metbsd: google ssh proxy
<metbsd> thank you
<fzfh> exp: http://www.usassh.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: 美国SSH代理帐号 - 自动开通高速稳定的美国SSH代理一号通和VPN USAssh.com
<fzfh> no shell
<NoIE>  (\(\
<NoIE> (  -.- )
<NoIE> O _ (")(")
<chenshaoju> 。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 资料都是windows下看的。我记得当初是用什么工具来着。好像linux下看由于大小写，会出问题。
<NoIE> 我想买一款黑莓手机，请问，黑莓手机好玩吗？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 传完了？
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 传完了a盘。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 额
<sikao_lfs1> 现在正在传另外一个。一会还会传个B盘。
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 什么东西？
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 我在公司
<roylez> cfy: 网上查的是没问题的
<roylez> cfy: http://www.360buy.com/product/194287.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【迅捷FW150U】迅捷（FAST）FW150U 150M无线USB网卡 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 你是传盘上去的？？
<NoIE> 我想买一款黑莓手机，请问，黑莓手机好玩吗？
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 华为NGN方面的。主要是电话方面的。另外设计的核心网是大家常用的ip承载网。跟普通的ip互联网没啥不同。
<cfy> roylez: 这个好?
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 压缩的啊。否则更大。谁受得了啊。当初我是压缩后扔到自己电脑里的。
<roylez> cfy: http://www.360buy.com/product/297760.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【腾达W311Ma】腾达（TENDA）W311Ma 150M mini外置天线无线网卡 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<YeLee> Arch的kernel3终于移出testing，用上了,跨入了3时代
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 不是 我以为你是上image文件
<roylez> cfy: 便宜，也是ath芯片的
<jyfl987> YeLee: 终于不2了 :]
<cfy> roylez: ath?
<roylez> cfy: 第二个天线好，不管是做ap还是黑人机都好，不过芯片还没查清楚
<sikao_lfs1> 已经传好了２个文件。剩下最后一个。我测试断点传
<roylez> cfy: ath9k，貌似是这个，你等我晚上回去确认下ath9k能够开ap再说
<YeLee> jyfl987:很多旧的问题解决了，新的问题又即将来了
<jyfl987> YeLee: 什么新问题？
<cfy> roylez: 怎么看它用的啥芯片?
<sikao_lfs1> 果然是断点传的。的确是从１４％开始的。linux比windows在网络方面强大非常多。很多工具很牛。
<YeLee> jyfl987:Just waiting,it's coming.
<roylez> cfy: google查...
<cfy> roylez: 后面一个貌似是 Ralink RT3370
<cfy> roylez: http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Tenda_W311Ma
<^k^> ⇪ title: Tenda W311Ma - WikiDevi
<cfy> roylez: rt3370不是ok阿.....在debian里..虽然能跑...
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 为啥用得rar打包的?
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 当初啊，我是windows的。自然用rar打包。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 问个问题……11.10a3怎么没法播放媒体文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340856 如题，不管是放电影还是mp3，电影播放机都是FC，bansee没法播放mp3…… 咋办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xaaaaaaaaaaaaaa — 2011-08-08 10:59
<sikao_lfs1> 你看清楚创建日期是２００７年。当时我还没玩linux呢。我玩的第一个是8.10的，而且当时是最新刻盘子玩的。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 哦.到时候我下载下来看看,可以的话,再用tar.xz弄下
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: :D
<cfy> roylez: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<^k^> ⇪ title: compatibility_drivers [Aircrack-ng]
<cfy> roylez: 主席...这里没rt3370...
<roylez> cfy: 那就算了
<debianer> adam8157: 你咋都知道阿
<debianer> adam8157: 这个机子能不能用java程序?
<Lemontreee> 请问ubuntu 11.04 访问 xp的共享文件夹怎么弄啊？
<YeLee> smbclient
<Lemontreee> smbclient 已经装完了
<debianer> adam8157: 这个机子和 HTC Desire S 有啥区别？
<Lemontreee> 还是打不开
<YeLee> Lemontreee: http://blog.csdn.net/fanlovefan/article/details/1688658
<^k^> ⇪ title: smbclient 使用方法 - 凡人樊语的专栏 - CSDN博客
<Lemontreee> 我先得知道提供局域网中共享机器的ip吗？
<YeLee> Lemontreee:在那台机子上ipconfig啊
<Lemontreee> 公司里面好几台机器。。。每一台都得看它的ip？
<YeLee> Lemontreee: ^-^|| Yes
<adam8157> debianer: 刚不在...
<Lemontreee> 知道ip以后,每次都用smbclinet//ip/directory来访问？
<debianer> adam8157: 和HTC Desire S有多少区别？
<YeLee> Lemontreee: 记得有个smbmount
<cfy> roylez: 没有别的么?
<adam8157> debianer: 不清楚...
<Lemontreee> 我记得以前有一种方法，在文件夹network中直接可以流览打开的？
<moriramar> 我暈，折騰 Plymouth 的結果就是關機關不上。歇……
<jyfl987> plymouth做啥的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 開機動畫……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额
<sikao_lfs1> 我想问问，如果搞程序美工。。。。。。怎么入手？
<moriramar> jyfl987: Gentoo的gensplash也有些小問題，不過開關機功能沒受影響。這個到好，直接關機就悲劇。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没有吧 我的arm机器 开机说没有plymouth也朝阳进去了
<MaskRay> splash 要改的地方太多
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 额 程序美工是什么概念
<Kandu> YeLee: smbtree?
<YeLee> Lemontreee: 你是说smbmount吗？
<Lemontreee> YeLee， 还有mount的话，如果共享的那台机器每天ip都变呢，我也不会mount，具体能不能给个步骤啥的？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 沒Plymouth不就沒問題嗎？
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 也许我表达不清楚。就是说，比如做游戏。配合游戏引擎做美工的。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 好像是
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 挖 你想移民阿
<moriramar> jyfl987: 這問題就Plymouth帶來的呀。你沒Plymouth肯定沒問題的。
<Lemontreee> 我记得一年前我试成功过，直接就在network中流览就能打开共享的电脑文件夹了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那就是3D美工 找相关教程看 对着学就是了
<Lemontreee> 现在怎么也找不到原来的方法了
<MaskRay> moriramar: 开机越快，bootsplash 效果越小……
<jyfl987> 可以考虑玩玩 blender 呵呵 好玩 但是对工作似乎没啥好处
<YeLee> Lemontreee: 很有难度的问题！
<fzfh> Lemontreee: gnome smbfs
<sikao_lfs1> 也许我表达不清楚。就是说，比如做游戏。配合游戏程序引擎做美工的。怎么入手啊。如果想未来搞这个方面，要那些基础技能。另外一个问题是如何配合他们那些程序引擎？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 有個加密在，開機速度有相当一部分取決於我打密碼的速度。
<cfy> moriramar: 加密?
<moriramar> cfy: LUKS。
<Lemontreee> 我还要重装gnome？
<Lemontreee> 然后再装smbfs?
<cfy> moriramar: 你加密了哪些部分?
<Lemontreee> 应该和gnome没太大关系吧？
<moriramar> cfy: 全盤。
<YeLee> Lemontreee: nautilus没有办法看到主机吗
<cfy> moriramar: 全盘阿....
<fzfh> Lemontreee: gvfs-smb
<cfy> moriramar: 除了root?
<cfy> moriramar: 有教程没?
<MaskRay> cfy: 你用 encfs?
<cfy> MaskRay: 有一部分内容用了一下,
<Lemontreee> 没办法，只能打开workgroup看到自己的电脑
<fzfh> Lemontreee: gnome-vfs2-smb
<YeLee> Lemontreee: gvfs-smb!!!!!
<jinghua> linuxfire 被黑名单了？
<Lemontreee> fzfh，好像samba 可以装成功的，我就是不知道哪儿设置不对。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 你要教程是要什麼教程？
<Lemontreee> gvfs-smb?
<Lemontreee> 就装一个这个就行了？
<cfy> moriramar: 全盘加密的教程debian的
<cfy> moriramar: 你没有保存一下么?
<fzfh> Lemontreee: it worked in my centos6
<moriramar> cfy: 我是按ArchLinux的Wiki做的，當時Gentoo的Wiki悲劇了。過程基本背下來的，所以沒保存。
<moriramar> cfy: 你直接去上面看看吧。
<Lemontreee> oh, i'll try it now in Ubuntu 11.04
<Lemontreee> but my computer desktop is not gnome
<Lemontreee> 我的桌面默认的不是gnome啊
<Lemontreee> 11.04自带的那个桌面啊，不知道能不能用了
<cfy> moriramar: MaskRay:  我准备重新弄下分区表
<moriramar> cfy: 加密方法我用的AES256-XTS-Plain64，保守的話可以用AES256-CBC-ESSIV
<sikao_lfs1> cfy:  jyfl987: 全部传完了
<cfy> moriramar: 这个好?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 性能怎么样
<cfy> moriramar: MaskRay: 考虑到电脑会掉掉,我也准备全分区加密.不过我不喜欢等,弄个密匙放在U盘里好了
<moriramar> cfy: 沒有說哪個好。後面的那個是久經考驗的，但性能稍差；XTS的那個是比較新的，但性能要好些。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: ok 多谢
<jyfl987> cfy: 搞个http的地址来给我下载哈
<cfy> jyfl987: sikao_lfs1: 好的,我去搞一下...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 性能比直接些會悲劇不少吧。反正能按百分比衡量了。不過我不是太在意。我這磁盤操作的部分不多。
<YeLee> Lemontreee: Gnome&Unity一样是用nautilus
<root____2> 呵呵
<Lemontreee> gvfs-smb默认是安装完的，还不能用啊。。。
<Lemontreee> 是的
<fzfh> Lemontreee: smb.conf?
<Lemontreee> 我看看，这个文件在哪的？
<Lemontreee> smb.conf我没改任何东西
<cfy> jyfl987: sikao_lfs1: http://184.82.41.44/http/A盘.rar http://184.82.41.44/http/B盘.rar http://184.82.41.44/http/Huawei 华为产品维护资料汇编 NGN维护资料(V3.31).rar
<chattan> 哈哈~~~~
<jyfl987> cfy: 你就不能改个英文名么
<cfy> jyfl987: 最后一个有点问题...我弄弄...
<jyfl987> cfy: axel -n 20 对你没压力吧？
<cfy> jyfl987: 无
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 哈哈那个最后一个，因为中间有空格。我是加了' '才成功输入全部文件名的
<adam8157> cfy: NGN...这个东西我还接触过呢
<moriramar> aMule下載沒試換個服務器對提升下載速度有沒有幫助？
<jyfl987> 忽然想到个问题 公司限速的 如何限制axel的下载速度
<fzfh> Lemontreee: workgroup?
<Lemontreee> 啥？
<Lemontreee> 我打开了/etc/samba/smb.conf
<Lemontreee> 找什么信息？
<fzfh> Lemontreee: workgroup
<Lemontreee> workgroup 在防火墙关闭时，可以看到我自己的电脑
<Lemontreee> 别人的电脑都看不到
<fzfh> Lemontreee: workgroup = "your WORKGROUP"
<MaskRay> jyfl987: aria2c --max-download-limit=127K
<Lemontreee>  workgroup = WORKGROUP
<jyfl987> MaskRay: axel -s Nb
<Lemontreee> 11.04 默认就是这个
<jyfl987> nnd
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不好意思，搜了半天都是各種“讓你的axel下載快上加快”之類的……
<cfy> jyfl987: http://184.82.41.44/http/Huawei%20%E5%8D%8E%E4%B8%BA%E4%BA%A7%E5%93%81%E7%BB%B4%E6%8A%A4%E8%B5%84%E6%96%99%E6%B1%87%E7%BC%96%20NGN%E7%BB%B4%E6%8A%A4%E8%B5%84%E6%96%99%28V3.31%29.rar
<fzfh> Lemontreee:哦，还有那个默认用户，nobody
<moriramar> jyfl987: 話說你要限速換aria2c好像有這個功能。
<cfy> jyfl987: http%3A%2F%2F184.82.41.44%2Fhttp%2FB%E7%9B%98.rar
<MaskRay> 汇编的资料……
<cfy> jyfl987: B%E7%9B%98.rar 和A%E7%9B%98.rar
<cfy> jyfl987: 都是同一个目录的.
<Lemontreee> 哪个默认用户？
<sikao_lfs1> 不是汇编程序那个汇编的意思。是汇总编辑的意思吧。
<jyfl987> 不给力阿 axel烂
<cfy> jyfl987: MaskRay: sikao_lfs1: http://paste2.org/p/1571132
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 怎么这样缩写……到底是干什么的
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 实在不行改名字吧。都改成英语的。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 我escape了,不要紧
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 我改下试试
<jyfl987> cfy: 为了避免被领导骂 我现在wget --limit-rate=30k 在下
<jyfl987> 不过我可以先转到我的 vps阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 如何 escape 的
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 你试试nmblookup WORKGROUP看看能不能查看到工作组的计算机，用shell
<MaskRay> ETA:766h26m36s
<Lemontreee> 好的
<cfy> MaskRay: 开多线程,我用的perl的URI::Escape模块
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 到时后最好先是windows下看看内容。我刚用linux看了一下，由于大小写问题，看起来不得力。。。。。
<Lemontreee> querrying WORKGROUP ON 192.168.1.255
<Lemontreee> 192.168.1.21 WORKGROUP<00>
<Lemontreee> 没了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 额 跟大小写有啥关系
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 如果还是看不到计算机列表，那就是你防火墙的问题
<MaskRay> cfy: aria2c -i url -c -x5 还没 wget 快
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 我不清楚。我直接ubuntu打开看,有些问题。这样吧。到时你windows下看看。
<cfy> MaskRay: jyfl987: sikao_lfs1: 哈哈 http://184.82.41.44/http/
<Lemontreee> 防火墙关掉了啊，不关的话我再试试看是什么样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /http/
<cfy> MaskRay: jyfl987: sikao_lfs1: 我开autoindex了
<cfy> 这下不乱码了...
<cfy> 或许我开个验证的...
<moriramar> MaskRay: aria2c 有這麼悲劇嗎？我這雖然沒有 axel 快，也不會比 wget 慢的說……
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 我win32机器很烂的
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 使用nmblookup会给所有的工作组windows计算机发送winpopup报文
<MaskRay> NGN 是什么？
<Lemontreee> 啊？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 下一代互联网
<sikao_lfs1> 看看时间标的间隔。我都心有余悸。你看看当时压缩间隔时间。。。。
<MaskRay> 我放弃了，eta 44d 2h
<cfy> MaskRay: 你那啥网络...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我opera下载...都是小时级别的...
<sikao_lfs1> 02:50 　　　　03:24　　　　　04:02
<jyfl987> [ 99%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [8018.1KB/s]
<jyfl987> cfy: 国外网速真好
<c-boy> 大家好
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<chenshaoju> 。。。。
<^k^> c-boy, 好  ㍣ 
<c-boy> ubuntu该如何分区呀！！
<MaskRay> cfy: ping 184.x.x.x 都是 500+ms 的
<fzfh> jyfl987: 你的网络真牛逼。我这里500KB/s已经很爽了，热
<jyfl987> fzfh: vps的
 * adam8157 只有虚拟主机没有vps的人深感落伍啊
<fzfh> jyfl987: 没钱买vps。在单位的服务器上kvm了台centos来玩。哈哈
<debianer> 我用的网络一秒钟可以下载100G，两秒就把我硬盘塞满饿狼
<dunelj_> debianer:  RAM,
<jyfl987> fzfh: 15美元一年 我的那个vps
<fzfh> debianer: 你的硬盘是什么硬盘，读写速度这么牛B？
<Lemontreee> fzfh  我试了，开了防火墙，变成quering WORKGROUP ON 192.168.1.255 name_query failed to find name WORKGROUP 了
<sikao_lfs1> debianer: 太快也是件麻烦的事啊，
<jyfl987> debianer: 什么网络？
<debianer> 你们都错了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一年????
<fzfh> jyfl987: 一年15美元？哪里的？
<dunelj_> jyfl987: ...
<debianer> 有些时候才会这么快的，而且免费
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对阿
<debianer> 你们知道是什么时候吗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这么便宜...怎么可能
<jyfl987> 有个网站叫 lowendbox 专门介绍各种便宜的vps
<debianer> adam8157: 你看看htc chacha如何？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 事实上我就在用 有什么不可能
<jyfl987> 不过刚才不知道是不是挂了
<debianer> 我还是告诉大家我用啥网络吧，面的你们不相信
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 防火墙开放135-139，445端口。tcp和udp都开放
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪家的?
<Lemontreee> 好的
<debianer> 各位，我吹牛的时候网速才会达到100G
<sikao_lfs1> debianer: 你的是？
<debianer> sikao_lfs1: 看到没
<dunelj_> jyfl987: lowendbox wow
<fzfh> jyfl987: vps到国内的速度如何？
<jyfl987> adam8157: system1123 这个已经不提供这个优惠了
<jyfl987> fzfh: 比burstnet好一点
<fzfh> jyfl987: 你那个
<dunelj_> debianer:  Nokia N900 -> Nokia N9
<adam8157> debianer: 自己觉得好就好
<fzfh> jyfl987: 延迟一般多少？200？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 下次续费要多少呢?
<sikao_lfs1> debianer:  我说嘛。很多核心网的路由器带宽还不够你一个跑的。这怎么可能。。。。
<dunelj_> debianer:  900RMB N900 overclock 0.9Ghz = Dual Core Android 1Ghz
<jyfl987> 操 我还以为是机器挂了 原来是ip被墙了
<jyfl987> 你们访问下我的 http://geek42.info/
<^k^> ⇪ title: geek42's article list
<jyfl987> 看来以后要走xmpp更新
<debianer> dunelj_: N9要5700
<cfy> jyfl987: urgly.....
<debianer> N900不知道要多少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下次续费翻一倍
<dunelj_> debianer: ...your English too bad.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那也不贵啊
<adam8157> 吃饭去了
<debianer> dunelj_: 说汉语吧
<fzfh> jyfl987:非权威应答：64.31.59.14
<dunelj_> debianer:  N9 cost $645. = 4000 RMB
<jyfl987> fzfh: 诶
<sikao_lfs1> debianer: 我们西武一干线路总容量才９６０G。你刚说的那个一个就把我们折腾垮。。。。
<fzfh> jyfl987: 正常啊，我这里可以访问。
<Lemontreee> 是135－139吗？
<jyfl987> fzfh: 那是我这里当地网络的问题
<fzfh> jyfl987: 里面有个北京交通改进构想
<debianer> sikao_lfs1: N900要2000多阿 http://mobi.younet.com/files/22/22216.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 诺基亚 N900 手机_报价_论坛_宝典 - 手机大全 - 友人网
<fzfh> http://geek42.info/list/1
<^k^> ⇪ title: geek42's article list
<Lemontreee> 可不可以只开 137 udp, 138 udp, 139 tcp, 445 tcp?
<jyfl987> fzfh: ]
<roylez> cfy: fast 的那个，芯片是 AR9271 ，ath9k驱动
<fzfh> jyfl987: 哈哈，原来江兄还喜好文言哦
<cfy> roylez: 可以的么?因为debian wiki上也不是ok
<jyfl987> fzfh: 是阿
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 你试试先开放所有，然后逐个关闭，直到最小
<cfy> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/232700.html
<Lemontreee> 好的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【TP-LINKTL-WN722N】TP-LINK TL-WN722N 150M高增益无线USB网卡 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 本地网络的话，实在没必要用防火墙。
<cfy> roylez: 这个也ar9271.....
<Lemontreee> 这个防火墙是防外网的
<roylez> cfy: 那个99呢...
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 我除了网关挂防火墙意外，内网的划分vlan以后全部裸奔
<roylez> cfy: 99不如去买路由
<cfy> roylez: 你看人家那天线....
<Lemontreee> 网关不规我管。。。
<cfy> roylez: 路由功能不好阿...还要交叉编译,,,,我乐戈去....
<Lemontreee> 我只能自己防一下了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 转-Ubuntu11.04安装引导BURG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340859 BURG是一个漂亮的引导程序,可以代替ubuntu默认的引导。 ubuntu11.04安装方法如下： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/burg sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes 安装过程中会有一些提示，一般按默认直接回车就可以了。 还有安装过程中会要求你把新 ...
<cfy> roylez: 你觉得买回来支持能用么?万一不能用...那瞎了...
<roylez> cfy: aircrack已经确定支持了
<chattan> irc 里除了 @ubuntu-cn 还有哪里热闹一点呢？
<roylez> cfy: 就差ap不敢确认
<cfy> roylez: 那我来查下
<chattan> irc 里除了 @ubuntu-cn 还有哪里热闹一点呢？
<chattan> irc 里除了 @ubuntu-cn 还有哪里热闹一点呢？
<roylez> cfy: 不过ath9k驱动默认似乎是支持master模式的
<fzfh> j
<cfy> roylez: master有啥用?
<Lemontreee> fzfh，我开了4个端口，现在已经变得和原来不开防火墙一样了
<fzfh> jyfl987: 215ms延迟左右。效果还不错啊
<Lemontreee> querying WORKGROUP on 192.168.1.255 192.168.1.21 WORKGROUP<00)
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 对了，你所在的网络环境，windows里面可以看到工作组里面的其他机器吗？
<Lemontreee> 他们的机器都共享正常的
<roylez> cfy: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=8321.0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Print Page - [SUCCESS!] Ubuntu 10.04 (2.6.32-24-generic) + TL-WN722N (AR9271) + AR928X
<jyfl987> fzfh: 恩 还行的
<roylez> cfy: master就是ap
<Lemontreee> 需要看看他们能不能看到我的机器吗？
<fzfh> jyfl987: 该死的xmanager，中文输入法怎么调不出来，提示没有什么输入窗口。奶奶的
<Lemontreee> 我需不需重启一下？
<Lemontreee> 中文输入法用ibus啊
<cfy> roylez: 哦.
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 重启smb服务即可。他们能不能看见你是看你smb.conf的配置
<fzfh> jyfl987: 是ibus。但是在xmanager里面就是调不出来。直接console倒可以
<cfy> roylez: 怎么看出来驱动里支持master?
<MeaCulpa> http://www.9haow.cn/2011/08/08/honglingji.html
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【天朝教育万岁】红领巾护旗手张小明 | 好玩吧
<Lemontreee> 哦，那我用sudo service smbd restart重启？
<fzfh> Lemontreee: 你试试。反正你自己的机器，多尝试
<jyfl987> fzfh: 你的那个程序没配xim吧
<Lemontreee> 哦
<roylez> cfy: iw可以看
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=340861
<fzfh> jyfl987: 不会吧。是gnome的命令行窗口哦
<Lemontreee> smbd start/running, process 6004
<cfy> roylez: iw list么?那就可以吧.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 咋没人搞一个magnet的数据库共享
<jyfl987> fzfh: 那就不知道了
<iGnome> 看谁有兴趣
<cfy> roylez: 那你不是有了?
<Lemontreee> 这就算重启成功了？
<fzfh> Lemontreee: en
<Lemontreee> 还是老样子。。。
<roylez> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=326568
<Lemontreee> 只能看到我自己的电脑
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ath9k_htc：一些USB无线网卡的原生驱动
<jyfl987> fzfh: 把ibus搞掉 上 fcitx
<roylez> cfy: 我只有一张无线网卡，得要另外一张才能组ap
<cfy> roylez: 哦..没网络来源是吧...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你还搞这个？ 我支持 不过最好用nosql 各家基本都带web界面 结构又不固定 适合赛不同数据
<cfy> roylez: 那你取消路由了?
<fzfh> jyfl987: 准备试试看
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。。 web。那就容易被发现了啊。
<roylez> cfy: 别题了，路由是淘宝订的，怎么取消
<cfy> roylez: 退货阿...还有拒收
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那就取消呗  主要是 nosql的数据结构可以变比较好 比如你在一个资源表里存图书 和存电影 字段就不一样 的 这个在sql里得开多个表
<cfy> roylez: 最多损失邮费嘛
 * cfy 吃饭
<iGnome> jyfl987: 万一要规范，要php的时候。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: php也可以连nosql阿 nosql校验上不如sql而已 存储上相当于sql的超集
<leyle> 有无用konversation的？我取消了启动显示连接选择的那个框，现在每次都要自己手动先连irc服务器，再连房间
<leyle> 哦，找到了
<leyle> 擦，
<leyle> 蛋疼阿。
<roylez> cfy: Atheros AR9271, AR7010 devices (ath9k_htc)
<roylez> cfy: ath9k_htc provides hardware support for Atheros AR9001 and AR9002 family hardware ... Station Mode; Monitor Mode; AP Mode; IBSS Mode; Legacy (11g) operation ...
<cfy> roylez: 硬件也支持的吧
<roylez> cfy: 这个没问题的，用arch的话敢保证。ubuntu的话或许要自己更新驱动
<leyle> ubuntu 10.04.3无法待机，休眠，使用了 laptop-mod的原因？
<cfy> roylez: debian呢....
<roylez> cfy: testing应该没问题
<cfy> roylez: stable...
<roylez> cfy: 我那路由，邮费15。。。退货低上半只无线网卡了
<roylez> cfy: 那你悲催去了
<cfy> roylez: 那你退么?
<roylez> cfy: 不退了，你要卖给你，85包邮...
<cfy> roylez: 然后再买个网卡?
<roylez> cfy: 退与不退都要买网卡，随身带着，或许用得着的
<cfy> roylez: 那你要买哪款?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 8pt 的字太小吗
<cfy> roylez: http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/technology/technology.php?nav1=47&product=77
<^k^> ⇪ title: Qualcomm Atheros :: Technology :: WLAN :: AR9271
<knownbad>  小吧？
<cfy> roylez: 我真崩溃了...没官方的地方看到底支持不...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我贴个图给你看看。 你老人家说可以， 应该就没问题了
<roylez> cfy: 就是那个29的啊
<roylez> cfy: 不用查了，可以的
<cfy> roylez: 28?
<roylez> cfy: 对
<cfy> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/194287.html 这个是吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【迅捷FW150U】迅捷（FAST）FW150U 150M无线USB网卡 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-control-increasing-the-height-of-genuine-good-family-cooling-pine-computer-desk-19-yuan.html
<roylez> cfy: 今天看smzdm晚了点，这货就卖光了...
<roylez> cfy: 对
<cfy> roylez: Malware Warning.....
<cfy> roylez: 主页有这个...
<roylez> cfy: ...我这里没这warning，你用的啥浏览器啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=166886 看看， 看内容， 这种大小看得清楚不?
<cfy> roylez: opera...
<roylez> cfy: 仆街浏览器啊
<cfy> iGnome: ee,看 主席
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看啦
<cfy> roylez: 你买了么?那网卡?
<cfy> roylez: 主席..
<cfy> roylez: amazon.cn只卖27
<roylez> cfy: amazon.cn包邮不？
<cfy> roylez: 哦,是别的型号...mw150...
<cfy> roylez: 包邮的
<roylez> cfy: mw150一样的
<cfy> roylez: 怎么会一样呢?
<roylez> cfy: TP-link / fast / mecury 是一家
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
 * leyle ubuntu10.04.3 待机不行阿
<roylez> cfy: 我买的路由器 fast FW300R 跟 mecury MW300R 以及 TP-link 841n v7 是一摸一样的硬件，只是刷的firmware不同...
<cfy> roylez:  http://www.amazon.cn/MERCURY-MW150U-150M无线USB网卡-厂家升级外观设计-请以实收产品外观为准/dp/B004HFQMFG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312777260&sr=8-1
<cfy> roylez: firmware不同?为啥会不同呢?
<roylez> cfy: 我打算刷去openwrt，首先要从 FW300R刷去841n v7，然后再刷openwrt
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺這 opera 不怎麼好，跟 ie 一樣 textarea input 都不繼承上層 css 的。
<roylez> cfy: 因为牌子不同....
<cfy> roylez: 哦?!
<cfy> Kandu: 不明白....
<Kandu> cfy: fx 和 webkit 沒問題的
<Kandu> cfy: 就是對標準支援不給力
<roylez> cfy: 为了占领市场呗。就好像洗发水，宝洁一家就有无数的牌子....
<cfy> roylez: 求科普.为啥牌子多能占领市场?
<cfy> roylez: 那主席,买amazon的?
<roylez> cfy: 或许还是某东的，一块钱无所谓了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.....
<cfy> roylez: 我今冬没帐号,主席你确定一样的吧...
<roylez> cfy: 消费者: 我不喜欢海飞丝，我要飘柔.....
<cfy> .......
<roylez> cfy: 其实买的是一家的东西
<roylez> cfy: 我猜想应该是一样的...查查看
<roylez> cfy: 查不到芯片，应该是一样的 http://detail.zol.com.cn/pk/184489_198136.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【Mercury MW150U FAST FW150U区别】Mercury MW150U和FAST FW150U哪个好?-ZOL中关村在线
<cfy> roylez: 我好想搜索不出来是啥芯片.....
<roylez> cfy: 说是对比，其实页面完全一样
<cfy> roylez: 那我买了.....如果不行的话.......
<MeaCulpa> http://sandofsky.com/blog/git-workflow.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Understanding the Git Workflow
<knownbad> snugglecat: 看起来似乎可以。
<roylez> cfy: ==
<knownbad> 觉得用色也不错。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥网上那么多教育你如何跟上Git workflow的文章，写文章的人却不着手plugin Git 来适应他们本身的workflow...
<roylez> cfy: http://www.wlanbbs.com/viewthread.php?tid=140378&rpid=1971327&ordertype=0&page=1#pid1971327
<^k^> ⇪ title: 求高人指点 水星mercury mw150u支持BT3 或者奶瓶吗 - 无线安全 - 中国无线论坛 无线路由器,3g无线路由器,无线网络爱好者交流学习的家园
<roylez> cfy: 果然是一摸一样的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还没选好货？
<cfy> roylez: 我看看...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 突然发觉买路由是多余的，我其实只需要再买一个无线网卡开ap
<cfy> roylez: 哦..要么是中国的分公司么?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你要路由不？我转给你？
<cfy> roylez: 所以英文搜不到?
<cfy> roylez: 主席,那我下单了...
<roylez> cfy: tp-link本来就是中国厂，迅捷和水星都是马甲...
<cfy> roylez: tp-link是中国长 阿....那dlink呢?这个外国吧
<roylez> cfy: d-link似乎是外国的。国内最便宜就tp-link了，linksys和d-link这种国外更常见的反倒贵
<roylez> cfy: 说错了，国内最便宜的是tp-link的那两个马甲
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你正在用的老路由？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要啊，我给我爹妈家安一个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还没到的新路由
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那正好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个路由可以刷openwrt
<cfy> roylez: 买了....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 淘宝上好不容易找到的
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 回家安arch去吧，孩子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: er...不会刷，没关心过，不过先看看，留着自己用，偶家那个傻瓜水牛给爹妈
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 回家arch...
<cfy> roylez: 不要...我装个新的不就好了么....
<roylez> cfy: ...
<roylez> cfy: 搞不死你...
 * tusooa 支持arch
<cfy> roylez: 那我真成了一个学期换一个发行版了....
<roylez> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=326568
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://is.gd/sG1q0y
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,收藏一下
<adam8157> cfy: 哪个可以装openwrt?
<adam8157> cfy: 最近正想买路由
<cfy> adam8157: dir 825
<linsux> arch太依赖wiki，没意思
<cfy> adam8157: 问主席 roylez
<cfy> adam8157: 主席转给你.包邮
<roylez> adam8157: Fast FW300R / Mecury MW300R ，注意，一定要是v2版本的
<flay> 10.10升级3.0.1内核没成功阿 启动时直接黑屏了
<adam8157> roylez: 这俩杂牌儿啊
<cfy> adam8157: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/start
<roylez> adam8157: 大约在这个月初都升级到V3了，我在淘宝订的V2加了10块
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 杂牌的不好么？
<roylez> adam8157: 这俩都是tp-link的马甲，这个型号相当于tp-link ??841n V7
<cfy> roylez: 你咋知道支持的?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我对水星比较怨念...
<MeaCulpa> ..
<cfy> roylez: adam8157: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr841nd
<MeaCulpa> 你们都好懂，好技术流
<roylez> cfy: openwrt中国论坛看的呗
<cfy> roylez: 然后你怎么刷? 下载对应版本
 * MeaCulpa 对无线网络还停留在接通就用的阶段
<cfy> roylez: 然后你怎么刷? 下载对应版本么?哪来的对应水星的?
<roylez> cfy: 有web直刷，web上传就好
 * adam8157 我找找
<cfy> roylez: 这个我知道.我有dir 825呢
 * MeaCulpa 对无线网卡使用还停留在wpa_supplicant阶段
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/fast-fw300r-wireless-router.html
<cfy> roylez: 你不是说有firmware区别么?
<roylez> cfy: 有 FW300R_to_TP841nV7 这样的firmware
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我對無線網絡還停留在設備尚未就緒階段……
<roylez> cfy: 然后从tp 841nv7 刷去 openwrt
<cfy> roylez: 哦....我的路由器现在还是dd wrt...
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 哈哈，用你的东西翻墙效果比我找了半天的都好。。。。。
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 你用吧.反正没流量限制 :D不过10月到期
<KellySweet_CZ> 什么翻墙？
<Colin-shzsc> Arch Linux 已经 3.0 内核了
<Colin-shzsc> 顺带着 N 卡闭源驱动也更新了，修复了之前托盘图标全一个样的 bug
<MaskRay> tcpdump 的输出怎么去掉 ip datagram header 和 tcp datagram header
<roylez> Colin-shzsc: ....
<roylez> cfy: amazon.cn上的mw150u样子不一样？...
<cfy> roylez: 是阿...
<cfy> roylez: 有问题么?
<roylez> cfy: 厂家升级外观设计，请以实收产品外观为准 (消费电子)
<roylez> cfy: ......
<roylez> cfy: 希望芯片不要变
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: 芯片应该不会变
<cfy> roylez: 你让我有点慌...
<roylez> cfy: 我也订个27的好了
<cfy> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/Atheros
<cfy> 你妈...这也面都墙
<adam8157> cfy: 还买啥无线网卡?
<roylez> cfy: 不是被墙吧
<cfy> adam8157: 买来测试
<cfy> roylez: 是坏了?
<roylez> cfy: 恩
<cfy> roylez: T_T
<roylez> adam8157: cfy要测试aircrack，我要建ap
<adam8157> cfy: 闲情逸志啊
<roylez> cfy: 不用看了，用 ath9k_htc 驱动
<cfy> roylez: http://users.utu.fi/sjsepp/hostapd/hostap.html
<adam8157> roylez: adhoc? 你本子上没有么? 再说都有路由器了 整啥ap啊
<cfy> roylez: 好像很容易的样子,如果是wep的话
<cfy> adam8157: kindle不支持ad-hoc....
 * adam8157 懒得给ap加dhcp, 每次很麻烦的路过
<adam8157> cfy: adhoc
<cfy> adam8157: dhcp有啥麻烦的?
<tusooa> 警告：emacs：本地（23.3-1）比 extra 的版本更新 (23.3a-1) #咋会这样的
<adam8157> cfy: adhoc和ap不是一个啊
<adam8157> cfy: 懒得开
<moriramar> 你們哪位電腦上有無限網卡，而且現在本地沒有無限網絡可用的？
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯,不是.....
<cfy> adam8157: 懒得开.........
<cfy> moriramar: 干嘛?
<moriramar> cfy: 上面是不是顯示“已斷線”的？
<moriramar> cfy: 還是顯示其它字？
<moriramar> cfy: 我看下我這裏出了什麼情况。
<cfy> moriramar: linux?
<moriramar> cfy: 對。
<cfy> moriramar: 没地方显示....我是awesom...
<cfy> moriramar: 没地方显示....我是awesome...
<moriramar> cfy: 呃……
<moriramar> cfy: 我還是在用 NetworkManager，還是比較好用的說。
<cfy> moriramar: i hate networkmanager
<cfy> moriramar: 我宁可搜索教程
<MaskRay> tusooa: 包管理器的版本比较没做好
<tusooa> .
<roylez> adam8157: kindle不能连ad-hoc，我的kindle碰巧连不上我的路由
<adam8157> roylez: 这么悲...
<cfy> roylez: 主席...你把图片,点开来..然后看最后两幅....
<cfy> roylez: 和fast的差不多..
<MaskRay> moriramar: portage 里也有些版本号很奇怪的包，数字后直接跟字母的，忘了叫啥了
<adam8157> cfy: 求ap模式的解释? 一直以为是adhoc
<cfy> adam8157: ap就是像路由那样的,我觉得是有中间结点的.
<roylez> cfy: 恩，正在更新外观
<cfy> adam8157: adhoc好像peer-to-peer
<adam8157> cfy: 怎么弄成ap?
<moriramar> 我暈：wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<cfy> adam8157: 具体技术细节不要问我
<roylez> cfy: 京东上面卖的水星还是旧版
<moriramar> MaskRay: 3.3-r2這樣的？
<cfy> adam8157: iw list看下
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是 ad-hoc 吧
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<MaskRay> iwconfig ${WLAN} mode ad-hoc
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那maskray.tk上不去了
<roylez> cfy: 你太out了，这样建ap太麻烦
<cfy> adam8157: Supported interface modes里某种东西,比如master,就能建
<cfy> roylez: 阿?那怎么?
<moriramar> roylez: 求教好的辦法。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 180o 180p 180q 180r 这样的
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么会呢.
<roylez> cfy moriramar https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Software_Access_Point
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃，好像有。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 能上
<tusooa> MaskRay: er.现在确实可以了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不过 emacs 搞这不流行的版本号真不好
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://tinyurl.com/3cozj8h #这里边的，挂了
<luckyboy> 人不少阿
<luckyboy> 那问个问题吧
<MaskRay> tcpdump -X 如何隐藏 ip header 和 tcp header
<luckyboy> xfce是不是没有中文的？
<adam8157> ap就是桥接出来个路由啊...
<cfy> roylez: arch就只能iso么....我没光驱的..
<wzlxx> arch刚刚更新内核到了3.0 ，但boot里26内核的文件咋还留着呢？
<roylez> cfy: 我也没光驱啊，光盘放usb，grub4dos引导光盘镜像装的
<cfy> roylez: $ dd if=archlinux.iso of=/dev/sd[x]
<cfy> roylez: 哦,可以这样
 * adam8157 ap比adhoc简单多了...
<Kandu> wzlxx: 那些是 symlink
<wzlxx> Kandu: img什么的…
<Kandu> wzlxx: 防止小白啟動不了用的，不屬於包內檔案，直接刪了改下 menu.lst 就好
<MaskRay> 需要 iso 是 hybrid cd-rom/hard disk mode 的
<Kandu> wzlxx: arch 的通知已經說明了，你沒訂閱？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 没，呵呵
<wzlxx> 似乎grub也换了…
<Kandu> wzlxx: archer 必須定的，不然到時候怎麼死都不知道啊
<wzlxx> Kandu: 嗯，晚上定
<wzlxx> Kandu: 说明在哪里，我看看去…
<Kandu> wzlxx: 用戶訂這個夠用 http://www.archlinux.org/feeds/news/
<Kandu> cfy: 你想換用 arch
<cfy> Kandu: 没有.换来换去没意义.
<moriramar> MaskRay: 08:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01) 這個情况應該是裝置沒被識別，驅動有問題吧？
<wzlxx> Kandu: 多谢，我这次笔记本用的是新的archboot装的，安装的grub的时候我选择了第一个，和我以前的也不一样了，呵呵
<sikao_lfs1> 是不是org的论坛又上不去了？
<cfy> Kandu: http://184.82.41.44/http/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /http/
<sikao_lfs1> 实在不行。带帽子的人改一改irc的topic。改成com
<Kandu> cfy: 這？
<cfy> Kandu: sikao_lfs1 提供的华为资料
 * adam8157 arch的iso实在是需要更新了!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: arch 没有nightly iso?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 连老土gentoo都有了
<Kandu> cfy: 有用麼？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有archiso, rel-eng那个组弄得, 但是应该出一个release...
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道,下下来看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o
<roylez> adam8157: 确实。pacman都过时了
<MaskRay> moriramar: lspci 的输出不考虑驱动的吧
<adam8157> roylez: 最近有很多需要iso变化的东西, kernel3, tcp_wrapper, pacman什么的
<MaskRay> portage 一直在更新……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: kernel3 有必要进iso么...
<roylez> adam8157: kerenel3...我还没升
<wzlxx> Kandu: 原来是三个符号链接啊…，现在可以删了吧？
<adam8157> roylez: http://mailman.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-releng/2011-August/001862.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [arch-releng] any plan to push the latest aif to repository?
<Kandu> wzlxx: 刪了唄
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<wzlxx> OK
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我昨天kernel 3 了，家里电脑，3年来第一次在menuconfig停留了超过1min...
<wzlxx> Kandu: grub信息配置文件也变了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 要啦, 名字改了的原因, 影响到一些底层包嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...kernel版本和底层包?? Arch怎么设计的...
<Kandu> wzlxx: 沒變，就改下 kernel 名字 initrd 名字
<MaskRay> 3.x 的 login 时间好长，就是 password: 输入完密码后
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 1min!!!
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是名字呗, 他老用kernel26啥的
<sikao_lfs1> http://hua-yue.net/HuaShan/BBS/shishi/gbcurrent/176392.shtml    这是中国未来当政者特点。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ?
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 同感，感觉快半分钟了都
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很厉害阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 名字有关系么...只要看当前给他哪个linux header即可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥1min?
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你也有这个问题？
 * adam8157 看列表说的, 估计马上要新的release了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不小心开始编gcc了，所有人都看和我的电脑，好囧！
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 有
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是你说换了 kernel 3 登录超过1min么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是我说的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: who
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnd，google说我的电脑检测到异常流量。不挂代理连卓越都上不去。。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我觉得arch现在的结构和iso里差好多, 该升级aif了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我的原话：“  roylez: 我昨天kernel 3 了，家里电脑，3年来第一次在menuconfig停留了超过1min...
<MaskRay> adam8157: gentoo 还要差吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 也就是说，过去几年我编译内核都是走过场的在menuconfig直接ESC
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 昨天定睛看了看，继续ESC
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废柴
<wzlxx> boot里那么多的bmp文件，怎么用的？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 过去几年升内核我都是用的多年前的老配置，.26都一样
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 你说编译内核阿 我看错了
<Kandu> cfy: 要是覺得有用就說下，我也下來看看 ^_^
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，你merge了两个thread...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 26还是出了不少有用特性么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你真该来我位子听听台式机轰鸣
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们单位的人没见过世面？ 编内核有啥好看的
<wzlxx> boot里那么多的bmp文件，怎么用的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不用，我的比你的更老式，只不过我不编译。开机的时候跟喷气战斗机起飞差不多
<wzlxx> 换到syslinux里？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 编译起来就是起飞个45min~~
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 机器轰鸣没见过那么猛的
 * adam8157 arch神码时候能换掉cfdisk, 改用parted之类的支持gpt啊...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 蛋疼是无药可救的
<jyfl987> 呵呵 喷气式战斗机这个比喻不错
<roylez> adam8157: cfdisk很好啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有那么厉害么 买个刀片机来看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: cfdisk很好
<chattan> 瞌睡来了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 刀片声音不想的，多了层外置风扇而已
<wzlxx> adam8157: archboot已经换了貌似
<jyfl987> 刀片那声音太轰鸣了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 位置风扇反应没有那么快，温度传感不知道怎么做的
<wzlxx> 不过我还是习惯cfdisk
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦？啥机器？
<adam8157> roylez: 不支持gpt什么的, 对"不按磁道对齐的分区"支持也不好...
<MeaCulpa> cfdisk很好
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有用且你下的话能否经过ML，我几乎下载不了 180.x.x.x 的文件……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我第一家公司和这家公司的 都是这样 那声音太他妈大了
<MeaCulpa> ...高级
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 什么牌子的？hp? dell? ibm?
 * adam8157 archboot不喜欢, 个别地方有改动...看起来, 不..."原装"
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 原装的啥样子？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 原装的不会去改分区label, archboot就会改
 * adam8157 突然发现我是不是有强迫症啊.....
<MeaCulpa> 分区label为啥要改...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒經過 ML, 直接下速度不錯
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋疼是病，得剁
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于在linux下java编程，用哪个版本好一点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340870 新手提问，看到现在ubuntu有10.04LTS， 10.10和11.04 哪个版本适合一点，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 多云转大雨 — 2011-08-08 13:20
<Kandu> MaskRay: 經過 ML 的話速度和不用 ML 代理一樣
<MeaCulpa> "很多台湾导游反映：很多陆客白天玩好，晚上回到宾馆，打开电视机后，都欲罢不能：“你们的政论节目实在太好看了！想骂谁就骂谁，这个台骂马英九不要脸，那个台说吴敦义不老实，另一个台说蔡英文干缺德事，还是现场直播！更有陆客为了看中天新闻台每天下午的政论节目，拒绝和导游外出..."
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 最大党威武
<moriramar> KDE 5.0 計劃發布？
<jyfl987> 呵呵 多去台湾旅游旅游
<moriramar> 跑臺灣去看電視去了……
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 還是用 ed2k 共享吧，這樣太耗你流量了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<chattan> location ~ \.php {
<chattan>      fastcgi_index index.php;
<chattan>      fastcgi_pass unix:/dev/shm/qu;
<chattan>      include fastcgi_params;
<chattan>      set $path_info "";
<moriramar> chattan: 悲劇呀。
<jyfl987> ubuntu仓库有个软件的源码有问题 这个应该跟谁反应？
<linsux> #ubuntu
<Kandu> cfy: 原來那 host 是你的 XD
<chattan> moriramar: 杯具么子？
<Kandu> cfy: 怪不得這麼眼熟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明天要去兰州了..过几天才能折腾，家里水牛没天线，信号很锉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> 额 我是1004的
<linsux> 谁能介绍我去杭州的外企工作啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-45507-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: fast fw300r v2 web升级wr841n v7英文固件 (已经验证) - DD-WRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 欢迎您的到来！！！ - Powered by Discuz!
<moriramar> chattan: 啊，我什麼都不知道……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-51830-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 自己编译的4MB wr841n v7/fw300r v2/mw300r v2 openwrt 固件（8月7日更新r27926） - OPENWRT专版 - 恩山WIFI论坛 欢迎您的到来！！！ - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 先刷去 wr841n v7，然后从 wr841n v7 刷去openwrt
<chattan> moriramar: ......
<chattan> 。。。
<linsux> 我的linksys wr540gr都不支持wrt
<MeaCulpa> .... z-turn
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想ThinkPad T420i 安装时应该选取哪种版本的debian http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340880 Intel 酷睿i3 2310M AVX，64bit i386 还是 ia64 统计信息: 发表于 由 397993401 — 2011-08-08 14:06
<moriramar> 我草，Lenovo官方不提供ThinkPad在Linux下的技術支持，就算出廠是Linux也不管……
<moriramar> 最牛的是Edge E31出廠的Linux開機就是Grub Error……
<freeflying> moriramar: 你买的E31?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: amazon的云啊，存储啊，linux下面好用挖
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 相当好用
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 配合Ubuntu的Ensemble, 创建个服务啥的很方便
<jyfl987> moriramar: 果然牛逼阿 我刚看到guile-1.8的源码 用 apt-get source 搞下来 也是configure就出错
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你说的是hosting...那么那个cloud storage捏...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: S3?
<jyfl987> freeflying: ubuntu的国内云呢？
<moriramar> freeflying: 對。不知道您對於這個機型的無線網卡和讀卡器驅動有什麼高見？
<moriramar> freeflying: 您也用的這個嗎？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 如果有国内加速镜像 我真的愿意付费搞个账户 有许多文件我现在已经丢不起了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 錯誤是什麼？
<freeflying> moriramar: 我有natty for thinkpad的镜像
<moriramar> jyfl987: 丢不起的話你可以給我。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 找不到doc下一个东西 nnd  维护仓库的人开了个大玩笑
<freeflying> moriramar: 你可以着Lenovo 售后要
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你用UbuntuOne好了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 不能给你 那是我的 .fetchmailrc
<jyfl987> freeflying: 那个太慢
<moriramar> jyfl987: 打個包拿openssh加個密給我就是了。
<freeflying> jyfl987: 很快就会有国内的服务器
<moriramar> s/h/l
<jyfl987> moriramar: 随着计算机速度的提高 早晚有你一天能轻松解开的 所以我不放心
<moriramar> freeflying: 才打過，他們不提供Linux下ThinkPad的官方技術支持，只能給些什麼論壇或者Wiki之類的。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是能提高，問題還要錢……
<jyfl987> 那个可是我的gmail密码呢 那是一切的一切
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哈哈哈
<freeflying> moriramar: 他们不给就投诉他们 联想客服怕你投诉
<freeflying> lol
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我表示我校內用的密碼和Gmail一樣，你這麼一說我也不放心了。明天把gnome-keyring配置一下，每個帳號用個不一樣的密碼。
<moriramar> freeflying: 說的好。奶奶的，當一輩子孫子還不能當把大爺？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你千万别把国内服务的密码跟gmail的密码设置得一样 你最好现在就去改你的gmail密码 因为你已经把你的gmail密码泄漏了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 现在貌似改名字了，叫啥cloud storage
<chenshaoju> moriramar 是的，国内大部分的服务密码都是可用私钥解密还原明文的那种。。。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 目前我的那個郵箱還沒什麼重要的信息，而且我大部分聯絡人還不知道這個郵箱。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: gmail密码可是你的一切啊
<moriramar> jyfl987: 明天把gnome-keyring配置完了，搞成就算我也不知道密碼的那種。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 但是账户比较重要 里面的东西无所谓
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我的一切是我的錢包，我又不是干IT的。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不至於明天我 Gmail 就沒了吧……
<chenshaoju> 其实用 KeepassX 即可。。。很简单的。
<kkde0O> 我的gmail密码是234234
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 我看看。謝謝。
<moriramar> kkde0O: 0_o
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你也不知道不好 那别人拿到你的key文件不是就能冒充你了 最好是复杂得要命的密码 只靠脑子记
<kkde0O> gmail经常上不去,郁闷
<jyfl987> 比如 把一个古诗的每个字的首字母用来做密码
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我之前所有的密碼都是直接隨機生成的說……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 還什麼古詩……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 比如我上上套密碼是gHIB39hidRv0s1Ya
<moriramar> jyfl987: 沒有任何意義。
<kkde0O> 所有古诗列一下,排个序号
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那这个你自己也记不住 如果有人搞了你的key文件去 声称是你 你一点办法都诶有
<adam8157> 吃葡萄不吐葡萄皮, 不吃葡萄到吐葡萄皮
<adam8157> 准备最近把所有密码都换掉...
<moriramar> kkde0O: 有撤銷證書的說。話說誰說我記不住的？
<moriramar> jyfl987: ^
<moriramar> adam8157: +1 同安排
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我暈，那些我都全記住了的說。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 而且是半年一套。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不過我還是覺得不爽，我現在的想法是，拿一個主密碼（我知道的）管着下面所有的副密碼（我不知道的）。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 原来你记住了呢
<moriramar> jyfl987: 之前都記住了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这样真不好 万一你丢失了 就什么也没了 因为你不记得目标密码 也没办法申诉回来阿
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哎，那每個帳號記一個密碼我也記不過來呀，而且半年或1年要換一次……
<chenshaoju> moriramar 我的密码都是随机的……我自己都记不住。。。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 你記性不行。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 我不都記住了……後面的還加了符號的說……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 所以你记几个密码 你掌握规律容易记 别人不容易记 然后给这些密码分级 某一类的用一个密码 另外一类的用另外的密码
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我现在就是 gmail用最高层次的密码 其他的 一般账户有个超级低级密码 还有两个层次的通用低复杂性密码 还有个小强型的密码
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……好吧，分級。我又想到“我絕對相信”“我完全相信”“我部分相信”“我不相信”那個……
<chenshaoju> moriramar =。=
<jyfl987> 我那个超级简单密码 就是我生日 用于那类无所谓的账户
<moriramar> jyfl987: 很明顯 Gmail 我會用第二層的，任何最後防備的安全碼我才用第一層的。
<jyfl987> 小强密码用于一些比较怀疑的服务 如果他们钓出我的密码 看到这么复杂 会以为我gmail也是那个 结果不是 哼哼
<MaskRay> 不同地方不同密码，可以根据域名什么用自己的方法加密
<MaskRay> 你们都神人……这么注意安全性
<ltn> 域名+自己常用的一个字符串，做一次Md5当密码
<MeaCulpa> 看到个搞笑的: try: with (you.believe(it) or not you.believe(it)): I.believe(it); expect: raise Exception('It's a miracle!'); finally: it.justhappened();
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 因为现在一个账户都到处用的
<ltn> 比如gmail,就是mail.google.comMYPASSWORD做一次hash
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:   check = lambda you: believe if you.believe else believe
<adam8157> ltn: 哦, 不错
<jyfl987> ltn: 那人家在人人网搞到你的prefix 就可以到处搞你的账户了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P
<MaskRay> 不管你想不相信，这个真不懂是什么意思
 * adam8157 可以把google和dropbox搞成ltn这样, 其它密码记到dropbox里
<ltn> jyfl987: 这个prefix只存在我大脑里啊，就是别人破解了某一个密码，也反推不出prefix的
<jyfl987> ltn: 你以为他们就一定是存密文？ too simple too young阿
<chenshaoju> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我就用bzr push密码文件进dropbox
<ltn> jyfl987: 我手动hash了一次啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: md5现在破解很容易么? 他存的hash值..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呃, 为啥还加一道bzr?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 彩虹的也好破阿
<jyfl987> ltn: 你是说每个都不同？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没啥，好玩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 先sha256再md5...万事大吉
<ltn> 每个网站不同，因为每个网站的密码都有这个网站的域名在hash前字符串里~
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不是用单一密码的，不同帐号可能用不同密码，bzr多一层版本管理功能，不好么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 版本管理啊, 有需要知道以前的密码么?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 应该是好用，不过没用过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为diff是按行明文的，所以diff一样可以加密。adam,有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦
<jyfl987> ltn: 我说一下你的思路 你看对不对 你是脑子里记一个密码 架设是 12345 那你在 人人的密码就是 renren.com12345   在 gmail的密码就是 gmail.com12345 是这个思路么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因为我的bzr是python src, 我可以直接hack,在src里再写死一层密码
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 他还 hash 一下
<adam8157> jyfl987: hash一遍再放进去
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...0_o
 * MeaCulpa 还有个招，不要用utf8
 * MeaCulpa 还有个招，不要用utf8,用ucs32, 然后任选一种语言，做密码
<ltn> jyfl987: 人人的密码是md5("renren.com12345")
<MeaCulpa> 这样再牛的黑客也不知道你说啥
<MeaCulpa> 这样的好处是密码可以是自然语言，好记忆
<MeaCulpa> 比如美国二战的时候密码原文就是印第安某部落土话
<jyfl987> 额 你还hash一下 怎么输入
<ltn> jyfl987: 于是算出来人人的密码是890e149802395c1028e8147edb50be97
<jyfl987> 太麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> 这样连语言本身都是结构不同的，比对破译就非常难
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯, 中国二战的温州话...^_^
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说风语者么  那个民族大概10w人 我们那的方言也10w人左右用 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如日语的顺序可以乱来，一样可以表意，也很强
<MeaCulpa> 英语就弱得多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 羡慕懂日语的...
<ltn> jyfl987: 用软件记得，谁要你自己记阿~  万一记密码得软件坏了，自己也还原得出来就可以了
<MeaCulpa> 所以日文密天生比英文强一点
<jyfl987> ltn: 那你这个密码 每次登录人人都要hash下 再来输入阿 额
<jyfl987> 这样也行 现在输入一次密码能顶好长时间用
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ltn> jyfl987: 用密钥环得呀
<ltn> jyfl987: lastpass啦这种
<jyfl987> ltn:  额
<MaskRay> prefix+domain，再进行简单加密，键盘错位，1337 之类的，
<jyfl987> 主要是自己手动输入疼
<moriramar> ltn: LastPass 有什麼功能？
<adam8157> ltn: 先sha512sum一道比较好, 现在md5破解不是特别难
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 换个键盘类型 d开头那个 别人就是偷看了你键盘输入都没用
<ltn> moriramar: lastpass是一个记密码得软件，意思是这个软件的密码是你这辈子要记住得最后一个密码了~
<MaskRay> 这些依靠外部设备的都不太好
<moriramar> ltn: 哦，和我之前用的一樣。
<ltn> adam8157: md5破解，是指碰到一个crash，并不是还原我原来的字符串，因为有无数多个字符串对应md5后的结果，所以他是不知道我的原始字符串的。这样的话，它其实也就是破解了我一个网站的密码而已
<moriramar> s/用/想
<MaskRay> adam8157: 冲撞吧
<MaskRay> 找一个冲撞没啥用
<adam8157> MaskRay: ltn: 暴力破解呢
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 对 我还是靠脑子 不过有个问题 现在有读脑的设备 假如别人在你输入密码的时候搞个脑波探测 那你啥密码都没用了 诶
<ltn> adam8157: 暴力破解哪个？我的原始字符串还是md5后的？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 都读脑了……他还要知道你密码干什么。。
<adam8157> ltn: 哦, 我明白了, 这个冲撞一般没用
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 因为信息存在远程嘛 你gmail的每个邮件你都记得住？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都读脑了, 物理接触直接弄死你好了...
<ltn> jyfl987: 这么说来，掌握一种独特的语言并且学会用那个语言思考很重要啊！
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为读脑现在是要接触的 将来技术发达了 非接触的那种 我在想有什么好的办法可以避免这个
<moriramar> ltn: 獨特的語言……算了吧……
<jyfl987> ltn: 是的 比如在你自己的大脑里 可以分出两个层 一层是对外的 你用那些来思考 还有一层是深层次的 是你真正的想法 把你的深层的想法 通过某种规则映射到外层脑的信号 让别人琢磨不住你
<jyfl987> ltn: 那些骗测谎仪就是初步的
<MaskRay> 有人用 m4 的吗
<ltn> moriramar: 自从谈到读脑，这个讨论已经天马行空了，学一种语言算什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 人腦不是 3.5維麼？？
<cfy> Kandu: 好的.
<ltn> jyfl987: 这个让我想到了Inception里面的潜意识防身术。
<moriramar> ltn: 學一種就意味着已經存在，已經存在人家就能破解。
<ltn> moriramar: 创造一种
<moriramar> ltn: 而創造語言要花的時間是非常恐怖的。
<jyfl987> ltn: 我以前就想过这个问题 因为科幻上都有将来人都用脑波交流 如何向其他人隐藏自己的观点
<jyfl987> 意图
<ltn> jyfl987: 看过《三体》？
<jyfl987> ltn: 这个当然
<ltn> jyfl987: 你就是想以后我们都变成三体人了吧
<ltn> KDE对多显示器支持不好…… 屏幕有点花
<thorneliu> KDE多显示使用中
<thorneliu> 没什么花
<ltn> thorneliu: 我怎么觉得有点花呢，Intel和谐卡
<jyfl987> ltn: 许多科幻都这么设定 这个不是大刘创新的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 任何直接的思維碰撞都會要求完全公開自己的意識吧。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 对阿
<euroford> ltn: 这个和KDE没关系，是X的问题
<jyfl987> 伊甸以西 里 讲恐龙文明就是说不了谎
<ltn> 我觉得不一定哦
<moriramar> jyfl987: 結果就是個體意識的淡化甚至消失，而種群意識成為主力。
<jyfl987> 但是有一个恐龙成功的靠人类来帮他完成说谎的意图
<jyfl987> moriramar: 有可能
<chattan> 呵呵
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不是有可能，而是必然。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 拿人来说 住在脑子里那帮细胞就不在乎手上一些细胞的死活
<ltn> euroford: 但显示不花……
<ltn> euroford: 单显示器不花，以前用gnome也挺好
<moriramar> jyfl987: 無論是主動的實現，還是被迫的。
<euroford> ltn: 你接了2个显示器？
<ltn> euroford: 笔记本一个，外接一个
<euroford> ltn: 那就对了，这两个显示器的DPI不同，造成的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 如果是一群利他人士實現，他們可能會主動的去公開，然後主動為群體考慮。如果是有人有利己的想法進入這樣的思維模式，會因為被所有人排斥而離開或者受折磨瘋掉，或者干脆被其它人致死，根據他所考慮的利己內容的程度。
<ltn> euroford: 有解决办法么？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 所以有那樣意識的最後結果就是個體意識完全淡化。
<euroford> ltn: 这个放在windows中，也是一样有问题的
<jyfl987> moriramar: who the hells know
<ltn> euroford: 太悲剧了
<euroford> ltn: 最好找DPI相近的监视器
<moriramar> jyfl987: 話說 ltn 的密碼處理方法和我開始說的差不多呢。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 只是他在丢失密碼之後能找回。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我這是完全隨機的話會帶來其它麻煩。
<jyfl987> moriramar: hmm
<moriramar> jyfl987: hmm的結果是？
<ltn> jyfl987: 一开始我没来，我以前也试过随机的，然后为了防止忘记，记载在纸上，放在一个安全的地方……
<ltn> moriramar: 回复错人了……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你是今天第2个问我的人 拟声词
<moriramar> ltn: 呃……那結果是什麼？
<pocoyo> ltn: 在讨论虾米？
<moriramar> ltn: 哈？我沒回復錯，你被高亮是因為中间提到你。
<ltn> moriramar: 是我回复错人了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我又沒問你意思， 我問你hmmm完了有什麼結論……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没啥
<liyafei1> 请问我查看顶上的“今日日志http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs”，为何乱码了？
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<liyafei1> 是啊
<pocoyo> liyafei1: 查看改utf8
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • How upgrade 11.10 alpha 2 to alpha 3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340882 这个是自动升级吗？我现在只能看到版本号 Ubuntu 11.10 ，但是具体哪个发行版我不知道从哪里看到 统计信息: 发表于 由 aboys — 2011-08-08 15:05
<moriramar> 我暈，搞半天我這沒RTL8192CE的固件……
<kkde0O> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/08/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/08/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<MaskRay> No.Starch.Press.Practical.Packet.Analysis.May.2007.pdf 这个怎么样？
<MaskRay> packet analysis 方面的
<liyafei1> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/08/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: ls 是什么意思
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<tusooa> which ls
<jyfl987> ls 立松
<tusooa> ● which ls
<tusooa> ls: aliased to ls -h --color=always -X --time-style="+^[[33m[^[[32m%Y-%m-%d ^[[35m%k:%M^[[33m]^[[0m"
<jyfl987> ls 罗嗦
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> ls 乐色
<linsux> ls list contents
<jyfl987> ls 牢骚
<jyfl987> ls 六四 拉萨 临死 零碎 硫酸
<jyfl987> tusooa: ls不能随便乱说的哈
<Kandu> tusooa: 在 irc 頻道裡 ls 下有什麼用處呢？
<tusooa> Kandu: 没啥用。
<roylez> ls 拉屎？
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> .
<euroford> 。
<moriramar> .
<jyfl987> 主席一来就重口味了
<moriramar> 隊形呢？怎麼沒隊形了！！！
<roylez> jyfl987: 主题是你定的
 * tusooa 
<jyfl987> ls 蕾丝
<moriramar> ls 爛屎？
<jyfl987> roylez: 是 tusooa说的
<MeaCulpa> ll
<moriramar> ls 爛屍？
<tusooa> ● ls 六四 拉萨 临死 零碎 硫酸
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问六四: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问拉萨: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问临死: 没有那个文件或目录
<moriramar> tusooa: 要+q了同學。
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问零碎: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问硫酸: 没有那个文件或目录
<jyfl987> ls 累死 这才是最终结局阿
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<moriramar> tusooa: 祈禱^k^沒卡吧～
<euroford> 老死
<jyfl987> roylez: 哼哼
<moriramar> ls 亂上
<tusooa> ● ls 累死 这才是最终结局阿
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问累死: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> ls: 无法访问这才是最终结局阿: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> tlcr: 2
<jyfl987> ls 乱射
 * leyle 撸管拯救世界。
<tusooa> jyfl987: tlcr: 2 #输出?略过
<jyfl987> 天籁村人
<tusooa> say "ls: 无法访问$_: 没有那个文件或目录" for @ARGV;
<euroford> 老师
<tusooa> @ARGV ? map { say "ls: 无法访问$_: 没有那个文件或目录" } @ARGV : say "ls: command not found";
<moriramar> euroford: 你太正派了……我都想流淚了……
<moriramar> euroford: 唯一一個說的比較正點的……
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ll | awk '{if (NR%2 == 1)printf("\033[30m\033[47m%s\033[0m\n", $0); else print}'
<jyfl987> 那if呢？ 衣服？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin那边，德州大学的颜色是土黄，称为longhorn
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那里的lab ops 演示用的ls: awk '{if (NR%2 == 1)printf("\033[1;37m\033[43m%s\033[0m\n", $0); else printf("\033[33m\033[47m%s\033[0m\n", $0);}'
<tusooa> jyfl987: ● if
<tusooa> if >>>
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xterm 256 color里就那个颜色...极其变态...
<MaskRay> 这个 ls 颜色对比太大
<euroford> brown
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你说的重口玩意听不懂
<MeaCulpa> 恩口味有点重
 * adam8157 求一个通用的单文件加密程序
 * adam8157 现在只想到7z压缩...
<euroford> adam8157: 太多了
<roylez> adam8157: openssl.vim
<adam8157> roylez: 这个都要插件了, 不是哪都有, 我想把我的密码本加密下
<jyfl987> adam8157: bitsets +1
<euroford> adam8157: 你是想玩对称的，还是非对称加密？
<jyfl987> euroford: 这种简单任务对称就行了咯
<adam8157> euroford: 就普通加密就行
<void1> gpg也有对称
<euroford> adam8157: keyring就是干这个的
<adam8157> euroford: 想用自己的文本存...
<ineed> adam8157: 你上看雪那看一下，
<euroford> adam8157: 加密强度有要求吗？
<adam8157> euroford: 越高越好啊, 不要像base64这样的
<GNUdog> adam8157, GPG
<jyfl987> adam8157: base64也有花样的 呵呵
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还得随身带密钥
<euroford> adam8157: 美军的密码强度，据说是1Mb
<GNUdog> adam8157, 扔你 BLOG 里啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你都是这样的?
<GNUdog> secret key 再加密一次
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不就解决了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/python/b64s/
<^k^> ⇪ title: jyf-code - Revision 121: /trunk/python/b64s
<GNUdog> Mac OS X 附带 FileVault，所以无压力
<adam8157> ...
<euroford> GNUdog: 加密文件系统，也是一个选择
<GNUdog> euroford, adam8157 Lion 上的 FileVault 可以实现全盘加密的，所以更无压力了
<euroford> GNUdog: linux也是可以的
<adam8157> ecryptfs路过
<GNUdog> euroford, 我没说不行啊
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> 和 encfs 哪个好
<euroford> GNUdog: 我只是补充一下，没有别的意思，哈哈
 * adam8157 不知道vim的加密强度是怎样
<void1> vim加密强度应该是可以的毕竟是 blowfish 了
<euroford> AES256一般就够用了
<void1> 而且vim不验证密码正确性，解密起来稍微增加一点点难度
<euroford> 除非，你给CIA/FBI盯上了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不怕，咱放 128核 的机器加密去
<moriramar> void1: vim加什麼密？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 就见过32的机器, 还没分到过128滴...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...自己ssl命令行也可以啊,比如 OpenSSL bf -e -a -salt -in FILE
<GNUdog> adam8157, IA64 的机器一堆
<void1> moriramar: vim有加密功能呀，顺便用一用
<euroford> adam8157: mips的
<moriramar> void1: 那個加密是什麼的？
<adam8157> 还是vim比较方便
<moriramar> void1: 命令是？加密算法是？
<void1> moriramar: zip默认算法和blowfish两种可选
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 你这个是正根
<moriramar> void1: 哦，我去看看。
<void1> moriramar: :X
<void1> moriramar: :help :X
<MeaCulpa> 那个vim插件只是帮你跑命令，还多了折叠和延时自动折叠功能
 * adam8157 afk
 * MeaCulpa 在bzr add命令上加个hook, 直接加密之..
<MeaCulpa> 密文扫成QR Code, 再纹身...
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • eeepc 1000h装ARCH LINUX后进入GNOME3和KDE都出奇的慢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340896 不知有人碰到过这问题没有。开始以为是GNOME 3的问题，结果换KDE后照样。从显示鼠标到完全进入桌面大概要1分多钟，之前用UBUNTU一般只要两三秒不到。 还有不知是否只是KDE的问题，用菜单按钮关机常常关不了，或是能关 ...
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, Michael Scofield 泪流满面
<OT_iux> .........
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<euroford> 越狱？
<ilovezoe> hi there
<OT_iux> GNUdog: 监狱里如何解码QR Code
<GNUdog> OT_iux, 都能越出去了，还不能带进去部手机？
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 只要用监狱到处可见的摄像头即可解码
<OT_iux> GNUdog: 人家是先在背上纹了监狱平面图才越出去的
<OT_iux> 用监狱到处可见的摄像头，解码给狱警看么……
<ScarletWolf> 哇。。。在funtoo的IRC发现Daniel Robbins本人了。。。
<chenshaoju> wwwwwwwwwwtttttttttttffffffffffffff
<OT_iux> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> ...用  ,
<OT_iux> 这个蛋尼尔裸滨斯是谁啊
<palomino|working> ............
<OT_iux> 騳早
<palomino|working> 4点半啦
<void1> ScarletWolf: 他nick是什么？
<moriramar> OT_iux: Daniel Robbins 是 Gentoo 的創辦人。
<moriramar> void1: drobbins 吧……
<void1> moriramar: 是的
<ScarletWolf> 是啊，就是他
<moriramar> void1: 那你還問……
<euroford> OT_iux: 密码的意义，就在于谁都能看，但只有key才能解
<ScarletWolf> 他在funtoo论坛里的nick也是这个
<void1> moriramar: 因为你告诉我了，我看了才知道啊
<OT_iux> euroford: 喔…… 加密了……
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Houge_Langley> 向大家请教下，linux下同时有kde和gnome两个完整的桌面环境，我主要用kde，gnome的存在会不会影响kde的运行效率？谢谢
<chenshaoju> Houge_Langley 一般不会，除开占用一些磁盘空间以外。
<Houge_Langley> chenshaoju: 谢谢
<Houge_Langley> chenshaoju: 我觉得应该不会，毕竟用的都是相互独立的两个库
<ghosTM55> Houge_Langley: yo~~~
<Houge_Langley> ghosTM55: 你好，兄弟
<ghosTM55> 呵呵
<void1> 话说有人用funtoo吗？
 * leyle 早上六点睡的，八点半起来，中午睡了一个小时，现在倒死不活的了
<ScarletWolf> 我试过一次，失败了
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ 你在說我？？？
<ScarletWolf> 这周末再试试看
<ScarletWolf> 装funtoo，卡在内核那一步了。
<void1> 不知道funtoo的portage树镜像在哪里
<leyle> CyrusYzGTt: 额，难道……
<void1> ScarletWolf: 装过gentoo吗？
<ScarletWolf> 对啊，用过很长一段时间
<ScarletWolf> 不知为什么，用gentoo的方法似乎不行。。。开机无法识别LVM
<MeaCulpa> void1: 在一个git repo里
<void1> gentoo升级baselayout2之后，lvm好像记得需要自己启动的
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: lvm模块没加载？
<ScarletWolf> 应该加载了
<void1> MeaCulpa: 有镜像吗？
<ScarletWolf> void1，怎么启动？
<CyrusYzGTt>  leyle 幹麼？？
 * MeaCulpa Gentoo的悲剧就是,Gentoo的精髓Portage是所有包管理方案里最不介意内核的，而不少Gentoo新用户却卡在了内核安装...
<MeaCulpa> void1: src based, 咋镜像...
<ScarletWolf> 我确实搞不清楚这个baselayout2。。。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 有什么好搞的，用即可
<void1> ScarletWolf: 或许可以看看这个
<void1> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/openrc-migration.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux文档 -- 基础布局Baselayout和OpenRC迁移指南
<void1> MeaCulpa: portage树也是很大的...
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 你现在也还没迁移到baselayout2?
<ScarletWolf> 记得以前看过，莫非漏掉什么了。。。
<ScarletWolf> baselayout2成为默认时迁移过
<ScarletWolf> 后来把这事忘了。。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 还行吧，我同步了下15299个包，包括gentoo-china 和sabayon overlay
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 直接Sabayon吧
<ScarletWolf> # rc-update add mdraid boot
<ScarletWolf> # rc-update add lvm boot
<ScarletWolf> 可能是因为没加 rc-update add lvm boot
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: ..这你都不加...
<ScarletWolf> 所以说早忘了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 找个启动盘进去chroot加上
<ScarletWolf> 4、5个月没用过gentoo了
<ScarletWolf> 有空我再试试funtoo去
 * MeaCulpa 入我们Sabayon门，15min装好Gentoo
<MeaCulpa> Funtoo不好用~'
<ScarletWolf> Sabayon是便捷，试过一次。
<void1> MeaCulpa: 问题就是同步的速度啊
<MeaCulpa> Funtoo的好处是可以来回游走两个tree
<ScarletWolf> 不过没有国内源吧？
<void1> sabayon有像debian那样的安装向导吗？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 还好...不过，我也是用sabayon装而已，可以不装sab overlay啊
<ScarletWolf> Sabayon好像修改了anaconda
<MeaCulpa> void1: 比debian傻瓜，类似Fedora
<void1> 装好之后，一堆自己不需要的包怎么办？
<qinglingquan> gentoo Masked的软件如何安装？
<ScarletWolf> 卸载呗。。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: 自己卸载，带sab的删了，不带的，慢慢过渡
<void1> 那要卸载到什么时候去啊~
<ScarletWolf> sabayon同时有两个包管理器
<ScarletWolf> 一个二进制的，另一个是emerge
<MeaCulpa> eix -I sabayon --only-names | xargs emerge -C
<void1> 不卸载，升级软件的时候就要昏过去了
<MeaCulpa> void1: 不会
<MeaCulpa> void1: Sabayon有corecd, 很小
<ScarletWolf> 不过，上次因为我改了USE flag，emerge和另一个包管理器安装的软件冲突了。。。
<MeaCulpa> void1: Sabayon还有专门给VPS用的，你从stage3开始搞vps才要昏呢
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: gui 的安装，选选分区什么就自动搞好？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我装好直接emerge -C entropy equo
<ScarletWolf> :-)
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你用lvm的话分区都不用选
<MeaCulpa> 实在要抹掉sabayon痕迹的，最后装个gentoo内核
<MeaCulpa> 然后就没任何痕迹了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: /etc/issue 里有没有痕迹？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 直接删了
<MeaCulpa> 问题是，何必呢，sabayon挺好，哈哈
<ScarletWolf> 你们都用什么客户端？xchat？
<MeaCulpa> irssi
<void1> 感觉删那么多，还是直接装个gentoo省事 :D
<void1> pidgin
<duan_huiqiang> chatzilla
<MeaCulpa> void1: 有的人不觉得，有的人要一边装一变聊天
<MaskRay> gentoo 的还是 git clone *linux-2.6* 好，每次解压缩都很伤硬盘
<ScarletWolf> 你们是怎么快速把别人的名字弄上去的？
<aint> ZNC 0.098 -  http://znc.in是什么？
<MeaCulpa> void1: 删的并不多，corecd包本来就不多
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 这都不舍得...
<duan_huiqiang> ScarletWolf: TAB
<ScarletWolf> 哦，明白了。
<aint> adam8157:  ZNC 0.098 -  http://znc.in是什么？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 解压可以放在内存，最后sandbox跑完再copy进硬盘的
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 一般内存宽裕点的都把tmpfs mount上portage
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 下载也要花不少时间
<ScarletWolf> pidgin貌似不能保存频道
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 下载可以用迅雷...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 打个比方，我用aria2c 3个源2个connection下
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 在說我，？？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: Gentoo用户是世界上最不care源bandwidth的
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 啊，不知
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我很在乎……网慢
<ScarletWolf> chenshaoju: 你刚刚到funtoo IRC频道了？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: aria2c
<void1> 你们的网好快，我十分在乎...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你下debian啥的更慢
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 額，，好吧
<chenshaoju> ScarletWolf 当然，看了一眼，没什么人说话。。。
<MaskRay> *-sources 这种能免的当然得免掉
<ScarletWolf> chenshaoju: 之前有人问问题
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: gentoo下包最快...
<ScarletWolf> 国外的IRC很少闲聊吧
<MeaCulpa> portage你给多少mirror它出多少url， 招呼迅雷上啊~~
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 比apt啥的舒服多了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MaskRay> zsync 之类 differential file download client/server 还不够普及
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 设计的好，功能都原子化，多好，默认下载器是wget
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你怎么起毒雷？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 换别人机器起咯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没必要额，aria2c够用
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 没必要sync, portage snapshot 有http下载
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 有没有环境变量控制临时的 distfiles 目录
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你干嘛要这个
 * ineed 请问有人用过miranda 吗？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 下过就版本的 tarball 了，不想完全重下新版本的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 晚上给我发短信，告诉我路由状况
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<chenshaoju> ScarletWolf 然后我退出了。。。
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 当然有闲聊的。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 简单的说，版本变化 tarball 差异不会太大
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 用一个标题作诱饵闲聊游戏。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: emerge -upfDN world | egrep "[ht|f]tp:\/\/" | tr " " "\t" | sed "/^$/d"
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 二进制 diff 然后下载差异部分
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 拿到url你自己折腾
<MeaCulpa> 算diff难道比下包快很多...机器好，网烂的可怜人...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 对 source based 众受益最大，其他 debian fedora 就不好使了，
<moriramar> 哎，這年頭學生物有這麼火坑嗎？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 对上游的贡献也最大
<ineed> moriramar: 你学生物？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: host 上游那些包包
<MeaCulpa> 生物...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 上游提供这服务，gentoo 就受益了，其他发行版还得折腾
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 很多上游的hosting比gentoo的猛，下载超快
<jiero> ofan: 你玩了么？
<moriramar> ineed: 嗯。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 怎么说
<ineed> moriramar: 大学？
<moriramar> ineed: 嗯。
<ineed> moriramar: 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 上游host了下载服务器，一个distro不一定也要host, 现在出于方便host一些
<moriramar> ineed: 怎麼了？真那麼火坑？
<ineed> moriramar: 不是能去制药公司吗？
<moriramar> ineed: 誰要搞生物的去製藥？人家都去找藥學的……
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 这个应该很赚钱啊
<moriramar> 所有出國的回來都說火坑，前些天國外的同學居然打電話來勸我不要搞生物，我就覺得有些問題了。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 今天又看到他在線上問我這事。要不是太坑人我想他也不會這麼上心的說。
<MeaCulpa> 能出国就不错了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 是能出去轉一圈，讀完了想留在那還很難……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 說是找工作又容易，但綠卡不一定搞的定，而且很容易就開了……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 一直读下去啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 反正我不知道……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 就一直做就是了
<MeaCulpa> 为了绿卡...目的不要那么明显好不好
<MeaCulpa> 含蓄一点嘛
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我暈，鄙人沒那麼含蓄……
<MeaCulpa> 静下来读读书不是很好么...
<MeaCulpa> 读读书，把把妹子，生他几个，绿卡就浮云了
 * adam8157 啥? ssh密钥的密码改不了?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说对了 不过要注意把当地妹子
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自然
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 终端命令提示符可以定义成IRC的样子吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340905 终端看去比较吃力, 不知到有没有更好玩一点的终端, 图形界面的功能都了gnome-terminal浪费了... 无聊一下..请问有没有可以设置输出结果缩进的办法? 然后让命令提示符的地方可以右对其,跟下面这个图片差不多 我在知乎问, 好像没 ...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我暈，這他媽還含蓄，我草，都想到把當地妹子了……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我擦累……這還靜下來讀讀書，說得真是比唱的好聽……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你赶紧找个当地妹子 上完以后把孩子生了 接下来就容易多了 就算最后给你遣返回来 18年后还是可以靠小孩回去的
<ScarletWolf> ...
<metbsd> 出国洗盘子有啥意思
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 洗盘子赚得不少，也很有意义
<ScarletWolf> 上网方便
<MeaCulpa> 工作没有高低贵贱
<metbsd> 高低贵贱的不是工作是工资
<MeaCulpa> 洗盘子没破口比写程序没bug难得多，都机洗了
<metbsd> 国外可能吃东西安全些，空气好些，其他都不如国内
<ScarletWolf> 。。。不如国内
<ScarletWolf> 开玩笑吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不是安全和好的关系，是便宜啊，能吃饱饭
<jyfl987> metbsd: 我情愿出去洗盘子
<metbsd> 这样说，有钱的话，国内最好，没钱的话，哪里都不好
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 你真认为天朝多么好么。。。
 * MeaCulpa 至于你吃没吃饱，反正我是没吃饱
<jyfl987> 洗盘子不但赚钱不少 而且大家都尊重你 下班也准时
<jyfl987> 有什么不好的
<jyfl987> 还不用动脑筋
<jyfl987> 脑筋可以省下来晚上写代码用
<moriramar> metbsd: 良心話，洗盤子比干生物可是強多了……
<leyle> 干生物可比干数学强多了
<metbsd> 关键并不在于职业本身，而是工资，工资是人的能力的表现，这在国内国外宇宙外都是这样衡量的
<metbsd> 国外倒垃圾的工资都很高的
<jyfl987> metbsd: 那就去做倒垃圾的呗
<ScarletWolf> metbsd: 国内在一般企业就算再努力，工资也是那么一点。除非你去垄断企业
 * leyle 袁隆平泪流满面了
<metbsd> 问题是国外倒垃圾的也轮不到中国人做啊
<metbsd> 不信你去试试
<metbsd> 都是要当地人的
<jyfl987> 这个我得问问 那几个小孩 在国外的
<leyle> fcitx 的 拼音 和 sunpinying 哪个好点？
<metbsd> 不用问了，问我就行
<metbsd> 下班了，88
<jyfl987> 狗屁 自己出去混不开就怪别人
<moriramar> leyle: sunpinying 強些。
<moriramar> leyle: 你在說笑話吧，數學比生物差？
<leyle> moriramar: 哦？强在 啥子地方？
<leyle> moriramar: 都是混学历的专业，数学博士，生物博士，是不是？
<ScarletWolf> 学数学的同样失业。。。
<ScarletWolf> 转行搞计算机还好点
<MeaCulpa> :P
<ScarletWolf> 虽然学计算机的很多也失业吧。。。
<jiero> 天朝人不被外界接受的，去了外国不融入环境，谁都讨厌。。。
<moriramar> leyle: 我不多說，前些時間有個Solidot帖子上說過畢業起薪，生物好像是倒數第2吧。
<jiero> 本土意识哪里都是。
<moriramar> jiero: +1
<leyle> moriramar: 难道倒数第一是数学？
<moriramar> leyle: 明顯不是。
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/7Mai.jpeg
<moriramar> leyle: 好像是什麼天體物理還是什麼……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這些人真牛……
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/7MaD.jpeg
<leyle> moriramar: 额，反正我周围学数学的，学的好的，出国读研去了，其次去北京上海周边读研了，在其次还在读研，再其次，我这种的，干it来了
<moriramar> leyle: 本來就應該改干it，牛了的都去混華爾街去了……
<jyfl987> jiero: 你经常被人歧视和讨厌？
<ScarletWolf> 我表弟今年高考，报的数学专业。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是我。
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 志向远大。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不也是从天朝出去的
<ScarletWolf> 没办法，分数不够。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 为何你就特例呢
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 他考了486，河北的，只够三本线。。。
<ilovezoe> :) #为什么结果会不同的？ http://code.bulix.org/7drai3-80393
<leyle> ScarletWolf: …………
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 所以我早就问过他要不要学学技工那类。。。
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 他本人貌似也没什么感兴趣的东西，前途堪忧。。。
<jyfl987> 不要过早优化 专业这东西 真说不好
<MeaCulpa> ilovezoe: 你的变量被弄成数组了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我又要吐槽了，“不要過早優化”是這樣用的嗎……
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 而且他英语也不好。。。
<ilovezoe> MeaCulpa: 是说后面那个吗？我还没看到数组部分
<leyle> jyfl987: 不定啊，去年十月找工作，我学校学电气的，6k~10k的月薪，机械，土木的基本差不多，我学数学的，人家三分之一
<leyle> jyfl987: 当然，我是个搓人，这是一个原因
<jyfl987> moriramar: 本来就是阿 你怎么知道四年后就业情况怎样
<jyfl987> leyle: 搞数学的 如果搭上推荐系统啥的 工资不是拿k来计算的
<MeaCulpa> ilovezoe: 哦，我说反了...是前面那个，有shell 个高级feature~~帮你弄成一个变量了
<Punna> 36k CPU Wakeups/s
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 这个。。。能学好数学的有几个呢
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 这个谁知道
<jyfl987> 不要过早优化
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ilovezoe: 一般在做上面这个操作的时候，后面可以加一个| xargs 做成多个变量
<ilovezoe> MeaCulpa: 谢谢提示。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 一个良好的开始是成功的一半----by XXX
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 额，三本学数学的也不是没有有出路的，说两个现实的例子，我学数学的，我学院的老师，有两个，都是读专科，然后考复旦的硕士，北大的博士，回来教书了
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 不过那是好几年前的事情了
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 教书么。。。
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 现在基本不可能了，招人，本科都至少是211的
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 是啊，我们县城医院还要求什么博士生。。。
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 也不想想这破地方谁去
<ilovezoe> :-D文凭贬值了
<leyle> ScarletWolf: …………
<leyle> jyfl987: “搭上推荐系统啥的” 是啥子意思？
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 现在家长们各显神通，拉关系，送钱，想把孩子送进医院、zf部门这些地方
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 我都想回去教高中，……
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 普通护士之类都得花多少万才能进去
<leyle> ScarletWolf: 有那么恐怖？自身硬件有问题吧，
<ScarletWolf> 县城嘛，当然腐败到了极点
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦，明白了
<leyle> jyfl987: 数据挖掘，是吧？
<llbxwj> 我来了
<ScarletWolf> leyle: 而且现在三本贵的要命
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<llbxwj> 同上,三本好像就是专收有钱人
<jyfl987> leyle: 恩 未来的明星职业就有几个跟数学有关系
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦？都有些啥？
<moriramar> 三本是給一本拿錢的……
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<moriramar> 一本沒錢的都建了個三本分校。
<ilovezoe> ScarletWolf: 哪不腐败？
<ScarletWolf> moriramar: 是啊
<ScarletWolf> ilovezoe: 我们县以前是贫困县，贪污更方便
<jyfl987> leyle: cnbeta和solidot都有报道 我已经忘记了 只记得数据挖掘 推荐什么的
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦，都是科技领域的，还有财经领域的，不过我感觉有点鼓吹国内的学子去读各个学校开的这些蛋疼专业的 。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 高手专利吧。。。
<ilovezoe> ScarletWolf: 。好吧。再说就要说到和谐用语了
<ScarletWolf> ilovezoe: 比如救济款什么的。。。
<leyle> 淘宝现在的推荐我感觉让人觉得自己的隐私完全泄露了样，
<llbxwj> cnbeta的回复好乱,全是骂的
<leyle> 我都没登陆帐号，偶尔浏览了一些别人放的淘宝链接，当我登陆我的帐号，就会在下面显示和我浏览相关的商品推荐了
<ilovezoe> MeaCulpa: 测试了一下。搞定。3Q
<cfy> Router2: 主席
<cfy> Router2: 发错...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你 gcc 有升至 4.5.3 沒？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 另外你有在用 64-bit 嗎？
<ilovezoe> shell中怎么以数字方式显示权限？有直接的命令吗
<Kandu> ilovezoe: stat
 * leyle 无法待机的系统，真让人蛋疼啊。
<Yangtse> 谁推荐一个便宜点，便携的。兼容linux的笔记本
<ilovezoe> Kandu: 谢谢。那个搜索到帖子也可以结了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=332430
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问如何以数字方式直接显示文件权限？
<Kandu> ilovezoe: 你去回覆下唄
<ilovezoe> Kandu:
<Yangtse> intel gma hd 3000性能如何？
<Yangtse> cpu集成显卡
<Yangtse> 求助
<Yangtse> 手里就有3000块。
<Yangtse> 来个神人指点一下
<Yangtse> 推荐mac book air 的就免了
<cfy> Xzhx:
<palomino|working> hd3000性能可以，跟低端独显很接近了 , Yangtse
<Xzhx> 陈
<Xzhx> 你吃饭了？
<palomino|working> 不过你得看好是不是3000哦。。好多cpu带的是2000 , Yangtse
<cfy> Xzhx: 电话里,能听到我么?
<cfy> Xzhx: 没
<Xzhx> cfy: 我吃饭了。。。
<Yangtse> 神舟 k360a i3r d1
<jiero> lol gedit 3好搞怪啊...搜索栏变那样。。。
<ilovezoe> Kandu:  stat foobar | sed -n '4p' | awk -F '/' '{print $1}' | awk -F '(' '{print $2}'  # 两次使用了awk有什么办法只使用一次吗。
<cfy> 谁用pppoe拨号的?
<palomino|working> cpu型号?
<cfy> pppoe.conf怎么弄?pppoe-setup文件需要阿
<Yangtse> i3 2310m
<moriramar> cfy: pppoe-setup 不正是要設定那個文件嗎？
<moriramar> ...
<ineed> 请问，怎么提高blog的pr值？
<ineed> 提到2就行了？
<ineed> *.* ?
<ineed> 没人？
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍪ 
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 25.95% (Lv6)
<leyle> 下载了一个 sunpinyin词库，放在了~/.sunpinyin 下面了，选择输入法也选择了 Sunpinyin
<leyle> 请问这样是不是就设置为 fcitx-sunpinyin了？
 * Oicebot 对leyle说：千真万确。
<ineed> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 11，从^ k^的身边飞了过去，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 13，骰子碾过了ineed，ineed 损失了 94 点经验值！
<leyle> 擦，机器人凶猛。
<krfantasy> jrrp
 * Oicebot krfantasy今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 71.24% (Lv15)
<leyle> jrrp
 * Oicebot leyle今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 86.73% (Lv18)
<leyle> jrrp
 * Oicebot leyle今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 86.73% (Lv18)
<leyle> 测试输入法，是不是中文输入法
 * Oicebot 对leyle说：千真万确。
<leyle> Oicebot: 你妹啊
<ineed> @,@
<ineed> OT在没？
<ineed> Hi
 * star0119 dddd
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍪ 
<OT_iux> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 97.07% (Lv20)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.02% (Lv9)
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd
<duan_huiqiang> clumsy bot
<OT_iux> !rppk
<Oicebot> OT掷出了 9，正中a aronyy的脑门，获得了 38 点经验值！
<OT_iux> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> OT掷出了 12，用仙人球砸了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 74 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 可惡，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<leyle> ！rppk
<Oicebot> leyle掷出了 10，端起AK就把a aronyy突突突了，获得了 43 点经验值！
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不要把自己吃了一個的冰棒拿出來……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 考
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？怎麼了？
<OT_iux> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> OT掷出了 14，骰子碾过了C yrusYzGTt，获得了 84 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: FUCK
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ ..FUCK you too
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: Anyone know why I have over 30k ACPI CPU Interrupts per second? This causes severe overheating and battery issue. <--- fuck this shit
<Yangtse> 我平常也就编译编译arch，打打dota wow，大家帮忙看这个配置够用吗？
<Yangtse> http://twurl.nl/jobzsd
<cfy> 谁用过pppoe-setup
<cfy> 或者说pppoe这个包
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ kao ...bu dong ni talk shen me
<Punna> 。。
<Yangtse> http://twurl.nl/jobzsd
<Yangtse> 谁懂的来看看这个机器
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 26.8% (Lv6)
<aint> !rppk
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 9，击败了a aronyy，获得了 94 点经验值！
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 升级Kernel到3.0提示... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340920 转载自 http://www.archlinux.org/ Quote: News: Changes to kernel package and filenames 2011-08-07 - Dieter Plaetinck Due to Linux kernel version 3.0 being moved into [core], the kernel26 package has been renamed to linux. Also, filenames of the kernel and initrd's have changed as follows: vmlinuz26 becomes vmlinuz-linux kernel ...
<Yangtse> 早知道了
<Yangtse> 别发了
<Yangtse> 求懂行的人推荐个电脑
<Yangtse> 郁闷
<Yangtse> 我是空气
<Yangtse> 有人在普通笔记本上安装上meego吗？
<jiero> Yangtse: 有啊。论坛里有。
<jiero> Yangtse: 我也试验了下。
<Yangtse> 好用吗？
<jiero> Yangtse: 很多地方考虑不周全啊。
<jiero> Yangtse: 功能还是有些少。～
<Yangtse> 源丰富吗？播放器有吗？
<Yangtse> 用的x11还是wayland
<jiero> Yangtse: 哦。有啊。X11的。
<jiero> Yangtse: 速度吗。就和Windows Xp差不多。
<jiero> 还是稍微慢些。
<jiero> 界面到挺好玩的。
<Yangtse> 我想玩玩meego，但是没有设备。nokia n9估计是天价
<Yangtse> 所以想买个笔记本
<phoenixlzx> Yangtse: 联想有预装Meego的笔记本
<Yangtse> 配置不够
<phoenixlzx> Yangtse: i5-2410M
<Yangtse> 我电脑被媳妇没收了
<Yangtse> ……
<Yangtse> 我怎么没看到
<jiero> Yangtse: N9预购价 $645
<phoenixlzx> Yangtse: 2G/500G/1G ATI独立显卡
<ilovezoe> Yangtse: ....
<phoenixlzx> RMB4300
<Yangtse> 那个配置的手机现在也就2200
<phoenixlzx> 在我们店里卖得超好
<Yangtse> 我主要看性价比
<jiero> Yangtse: 那么你就把别的手机装上Meego啊。
<aint> 2500能买个什么本？
<phoenixlzx> 性价比是最高的
<Yangtse> 没水平，所以才找电脑
<phoenixlzx> G470
<jiero> Yangtse: ä¹° N900
<phoenixlzx> 2500？上网本
<Yangtse> http://twurl.nl/03sh4v
<jiero> Yangtse: 找个测试稳定 1.15Ghz的 N900就好了。
<aint> En
<Yangtse> 能买这个笔记本
<phoenixlzx> 可以考虑华硕的或神州的
<namoamitafo> 神州好?
<aint> En
<phoenixlzx> 好个头
<caleb-> n950 比较新？
<phoenixlzx> 本子做工...唉，不说了
<Yangtse> 去年扔垃圾桶里面一个n900，要不我去捡回来？
<namoamitafo> 那怎么推荐这
<jyfl987> 神舟还不错
<phoenixlzx> 便宜
<leyle> thinpad/mac 才是正道
<leyle> 其他都是渣
<jyfl987> 我是说性价比哈 没说设计
<leyle> 浪费钱。
<Yangtse> 我就看上这个神舟了。
<Yangtse> cpu评分2555
<phoenixlzx> 额...卖到4000的神州本，造价也就2000，可能还不到
<Yangtse> 显卡333
<aint> leyle: 那您的手机是不是vertu?
 * Oicebot 对aint说：啊？这不知道。
<leyle> aint: 不是，nokia 1280
<aint> 话说：神州是不是有1999的本？
 * Oicebot 对aint说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<aint> 还带光驱
<Yangtse> 有
<Yangtse> atom的
<phoenixlzx> 不知道，不了解
<aint> Yangtse: 什么系统的？
<namoamitafo> 什么叫做CPU评分
<phoenixlzx> freedos，或者是坑爹的Linux
<namoamitafo> freedos???
<namoamitafo> ......
<phoenixlzx> freeDOS
<phoenixlzx> 天朝不允许裸机出售
<Yangtse> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index283514.shtml
<aint> phoenixlzx: 能装成FreeBSD吗？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【神舟优雅 A400-D52 D1】报价_参数_图片_论坛_神舟 优雅 A400-D52 D1笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<leyle> 搭配了windows 系统，真是坑爹啊，回来干的第一件事是格式化硬盘，好了，几百块钱没了
<phoenixlzx> aint: 能
<phoenixlzx> 你自己装，华硕没人会用BSD
<Punna> namoamitafo: ...
<Punna> namoamitafo: linux 不能用了
<aint> phoenixlzx: 那能装Leopard吗？
<phoenixlzx> aint: 第二代Core i系列的不能
<phoenixlzx> MacBook=铝合金机身+低端CPU+集成显卡+坑爹内存+廉价硬盘+垃圾电池+Mac OSX+超高价格
<phoenixlzx> 而且不讲价
<aint> phoenixlzx: 有PowerPC的本吗？
<phoenixlzx> Linus在准备3.1-rc1的开发
<phoenixlzx> aint: Mac都不用PPC了
<jyfl987> mac的集成显卡比较坑 不过这有可能是为了延长电池续航考虑 cpu可不烂呢
<phoenixlzx> Mac靠的是封闭技术和一群果粉的抬举
<aint> phoenixlzx: 我知道，现在还有PPC的本吗？
<phoenixlzx> 有
<phoenixlzx> aint: 旧货市场，
<phoenixlzx> aint: 原来只有Mac用PPC，现在Mac也是英特尔处理器啦，PPC更没人用
<phoenixlzx> 而且不兼容windows，国内有人会用吗
<aint> phoenixlzx: 难道现在只有IBM在用PPC？
<phoenixlzx> IBM也没有PPC呀...IBM有吗？
<leyle> ssd硬盘廉价？
<phoenixlzx> IBM一直用intel Xeon和自己的Power 7
<aint> phoenixlzx: PowerPC不是IBM出的吗？
<phoenixlzx> aint: 这个我不知道
<phoenixlzx> aint: 反正现在ThinkPad基本都是intel，IBM Systems清一色Xeon，IBM Watson 用的是 IBM Power 7
<caleb-> ps3 就是 powerpc 啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: win7 C盘多大比较好?
<guodongbin> 13G×óÓÒ°É
<^k^> guodongbin:say 13GвСср╟и in KOI8-R ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> guodongbin: you mean 13G?
<guodongbin> en
<shen_> 70G
<cfy> guodongbin: i don't think it's enough for me
<cfy> shen_: 70G.....
<cfy> i want to resize the C to about 30G
<moriramar1> 我暈，怎麼 KOI8-R 編碼都上了……
<moriramar1> 有人真用 Pidgin 上人人聊天的嗎？
<shen_> 我分两个区，所有的软件都装c盘，d盘放文档和绿色软件
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 大家帮我看一看呗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340927 我想买一个神舟的笔记本，原因你懂的、 看中k580 i5 d2(3) k580 i7 d1 各位帮忙看一看那显卡能充分利用起来吗？双显卡我不懂 就买电脑的事大家也给我一个意见呗 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbykdx — 2011-08-08 19:35
<cfy> 那我30+20好了
<shen_> 还要考虑sp升级
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也这么分
<ofan> cfy: 你搞vps了么?
<moriramar1> 這破玩意把我的校內狀態折騰惨了。
<cfy> ofan: 没.用来玩dota的win7,C盘空间不够....我准备重装,或者....
<cfy> MaskRay: 好的.
<ofan> cfy: dota男
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 是不是，，一般顯示 可用 發呆。。
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：对的。
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 不是，這個功能我直接關了。我知道這個問題。
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 問題還沒完。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar1§ 哦，，那我就不問了，，我不會
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 比如我現在設定了一個狀態，下次啟動Pidgin或者斷線重連，都會重新再發一次。
<moriramar1> CyrusYzGTt: 然後同一條狀態能發七八遍。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，正常
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有在pidgin 用ICQ的 經歷
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 無語的很，這個破事。
<icemornings> 虽然知道这里是ubuntu的频道，但是还是求前辈高手推荐一款比较轻量级的linux，主要用于开发，因为最近正在读《深入理解计算机系统》，书中要求装linux或cygwin，谢谢！
<soiamso> icemornings: 看完需求后，你可以直接用ubuntu
<moriramar> icemornings: 這裹不太分發行版的說。要輕量不敢說，要小一些的話，像Mint一類可能會符合你的想法。
<leyle> icemornings: 看这个 http://imagebin.org/166926
<soiamso> icemornings: m$ 也属于计算机系统。
<caleb-> 新手还要挑拣轻量的？
<jyfl987> icemornings: 轻重有什么区别呢 额
<icemornings> 主要是硬盘吃紧……
<soiamso> icemornings: 那本说 VM 的看了没有？
<shen_> gentoo should be the best choice
<jyfl987> soiamso: 哪本？
<icemornings> 不知道……
<soiamso> jyfl987: 好像就是那本
<jyfl987> 新手就装ubuntu好了
<jyfl987> http://imagebin.org/166927  看哥的双屏
<jyfl987> i3-wm
<caleb-> 轻量的一般没附完整 toolchain
<soiamso> icemornings: 建议先看    linker and loader, 如果还没有看的话
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那也未必 tinycore   puppy都有提供只装一个包 就把环境全搭好的那种
<soiamso> jyfl987: 还双屏。。。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 要不是双屏 也找不到i3  本来用ion3的
<jyfl987> 但是ion3不支持xinerma
<soiamso> jyfl987: gnome 也可以的吧，
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我喜欢 tiling wm
<soiamso> jyfl987: 一个工作区一个屏
<jyfl987> 你看我这个划分得多爽 聊天一点也不耽误
<soiamso> jyfl987: 屏幕便宜，电费贵
<jyfl987> soiamso: 公司的哈
<soiamso> jyfl987: 商业用电就更贵了
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这个我管不住
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 請升級你的內核到 v3.1-rc1 這個已經被 linus fork 的tag了
<caleb-> 没事用 rc 做毛
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你个激进鬼
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 没事你升级那么激进干嘛？！
<jyfl987> microcai: 你昨天去哪里了
<microcai> jyfl987: 在家啊
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 打倒3 本来差点到 42  linus给否决了 nnd
<microcai> jyfl987: 整理东西
<microcai> jyfl987: 今天在杭州了
<jyfl987> microcai: 那怎么 xwinx打电话打不通
<microcai> jyfl987: 他的电话有问题
<jyfl987> microcai: 你接到入职通知了？
<microcai> jyfl987: 我的手机一直通的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我不是。。，最近 kernel對於ASUS的驅動有更新了。。還有關於ipv6漏洞的補丁
<microcai> jyfl987: yes
<jyfl987> microcai: 那就好 以后要多联系
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我在用 2.6.40-4內核
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 就知道你是该死的 fedora用户
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ :-)，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: fedora有没有可能把内核升到42?
<jyfl987> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不清楚，，看郵件列表吧，，我不看的等結果
<Kandu> ilovezoe: 我不懂 awk
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<jyfl987> Kandu: å­¦
<Kandu> jyfl987: 學這個幹嗎？
<ilovezoe> Kandu: :-D 同样感谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 問 jyfl987
<jyfl987> Kandu: 和高手在一块么 日常中还坚持用这个的不如perl sh多 不过用的话 多半还行的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 對了，，或許f15就有可能，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: cut 就可以了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是就到3了
<genieliu> 请问下怎么用basero刻录CD碟？貌似那个creat traditional audio cd只能生成bin和cue的映像文件
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 没学过cut呢。看看语法先。
<genieliu> 而且生成的bin文件很大，比我放进去的歌加起来还大很多
<Kandu> jyfl987: ~_~ 不學 awk perl sh
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那只是版本 2.6。。 3是沒有什麼大的區別
<jyfl987> Kandu: lol
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: stat Kbuild | awk -F'[(/]' 'NR==4{print $2}'
<Kandu> jyfl987: 部分理由 http://is.gd/hYUvxs
<^k^> ⇪ title: MachineLife
<jyfl987> http://wowubuntu.com/linuxdeepin-jobs.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Deepin 开始招募原创团队 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: stat -c %a
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 少个0 :-D
<jyfl987> “想你的时候特粗特硬”贵阳市地睡局主任王先贵短信曝光：http://t.cn/a8FzHI
<^k^> ⇪ title: "想你的时候特粗特硬"贵阳市地睡局主任王先贵短信曝光_贴图区_贴图区
<MaskRay> ilovezoe:  printf '%04d\n' `stat -c %a Kbuild`
<caleb-> awk / sed 是必修吧
<caleb-> 不用精通，至少要粗通
<ilovezoe> jyfl987: 旧闻了吧。
<MaskRay> gnu 扩展了太多，就怕其他地方用不了
<caleb-> 不要用扩展就好啦
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你是写招聘那个？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 哪个？
<soiamso> jyfl987: linux deepin
<jyfl987> soiamso: 友情帮转而已
<soiamso> jyfl987: 不知道这个版本能维持多久
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 不懂printf，搞懂awk的先
<jyfl987> soiamso: 感觉还行 他们这帮人在中国搞还不如出国搞
<ilovezoe> soiamso: 天知道，别个开公司了。
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: c 的 printf() 知道吧
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 了解过。老不记得那些输出格式
<soiamso> jyfl987:  搞一个操作系统，能带来的利润比较重要吧，看完招聘信息觉得这公司没有方向
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你看 ubuntu有什么利润？
<soiamso> jyfl987: 没有但是别人有钱去烧
<jyfl987> soiamso: 所以你就尽量把自己做好 找个人来烧钱就是了 社会上总要有一些基础设施建设的公司烧钱的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 也没有搞基础设施吧，抄袭为主
<ilovezoe> 换台电脑先。哎。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 天下技术一大抄 这有什么大不了的
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你每天写程序不就在抄别人的设计模式么
<caleb-> ubuntu 原创的东西都是渣
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 先谢过了。换台电脑先。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 但这不妨碍他成功嘛  普通人用的东西本来就是渣
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa, ....  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 你說我 這種 普通人。。
<caleb-> 从 ubnutu / m$ 可知，行销比产品素质重要
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 对于你这种有钱的呆佬 确实是
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我沒錢，，現在想買個飯盒都問 父母拿
<jyfl987> RetroBSD - 2.11BSD running in 128k RAM / 512k Flash
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 有錢，我早就穿牆了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是上当买了个那么贵的机器么
<jyfl987> North Korea earns millions from army of online gaming hackers   额 这个 莫非北韩搞打金农场
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，不過，我有急用嘛。。可以原諒，可惡的是奸商
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我就算有急用 也没那么多钱可以拿出来阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，所以，我把錢都用光了。。
<microcai> jyfl987: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<jervis> arch的core上linux 3.0了？
<microcai> 用上  280.13 了
<jyfl987> microcai: 咋
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我不是。。，最近 kernel對於ASUS的驅動有更新了。。還有關於ipv6漏洞的補丁
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ XD，，280.13；了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我不是。。，最近 kernel v3.0-rc1 對於ASUS的驅動有更新了。。還有關於ipv6漏洞的補丁
<jyfl987> microcai: 什么 280.13
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ N卡的最新驅動
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 发过了
<CyrusYzGTt> o
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 那个开源的 3D的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mldonkey的启动和下载进度错误以及卸载移动硬盘死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340935 1. mldonkey默认安装在 /var/lib/ 目录下，默认开机启动，用kill停止mldonkey后，用mlnet启动mldonkey会在主文件夹生成 .mldonkey目录并运行。要运行 /var/lib/ 目录下的mldonkey程序该怎么启动啊？ 后来我把mldonkey目录中的内容 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是閉源的
<jyfl987> 这样的话 我可以放心买n卡了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 这次去北京我突然发现光那么点工资养不起自己啊 ... 悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，，找 ee
<jyfl987> microcai: 不要怕 饿也饿不死 主要是你非要带老婆来
 * microcai 驱动编译进内核的坏处是...... 加个驱动就得重启！
<microcai> 诶
<MaskRay> microcai: 否则 modules_install 后 modprobe ?
<tusooa> microcai: http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/296 #据说这个可以不用重启
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用kexec迅速切换内核 | LinuxSir.Org
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 看 bbs.fedora-zh.org有簡單教程
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 阿
<microcai> tusooa:  就是没过 BIOS， 其实还是重启了
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 只是不用开机自捡
<tusooa> .
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 开机自检
<namoamitafo> microcai: 有个好像叫做ksplice的
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， microcai 首次說了句人話
<MaskRay> tusooa: 极易 panic...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?!
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 你說的這個，，還不會用，，貌似被收購了
<jyfl987> microcai: try micro kernel
<caleb-> microcai: 才知道
<caleb-> tusooa: kexec 也是重启
<microcai> jyfl987: 没兴趣
<namoamitafo> ksplice不用重启
<jyfl987> 不是有个什么技术可以不重启么
<namoamitafo> ksplice
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora-ksplice
<CyrusYzGTt> 有圖形界面。。～～！
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個是跨平臺的 windows的 MAC也有。。
<caleb-> ksplice 唯一的商业服务被 oracle 买了
<caleb-> 然后 oracle 说以后只支持 oracle linux
<caleb-> ksplice 是开源的，不过想不重启升级内核还是得有人搞服务器
<gaia144> jo
<MaskRay> oracle unbreakable linux 的进化？
<caleb-> 其实大站一般都有两台以上服务器，重启没啥大不了的
<caleb-> ksplice 也只是减少重启次数，不是完全不用重启
<tusooa> iGoogle: :em70
<CyrusYzGTt> 拜見 神的 阿姨分身
<iGoogle> 又乱说话
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 好久沒見了，，在fedora-zh唯一被封印的
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 还没解封
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 嗯，，
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 都两年了吧
 * adam8157 电话会议中, 只听懂一半...sigh...
<huntxu> 谁干的...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 嗯
<huntxu> adam8157: 红帽哥好
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 不知道，，我只有開關 meetbot的權限
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 专政的fedora社区
<adam8157> huntxu: hi 胡须
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 貌似。。不知道爲什麼封印你，，我那時才剛剛在那，，之前在這裏用 cyrushmh 那個
<MaskRay> fedora-zh oper 只有两个？
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 某天bot发疯了
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 然后就封印了
<adam8157> ...窘
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 后来解封之后，进去道歉，然后却又被封了...
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 哦，，我看 你是被封印 *!*hunt@8....
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 估计他自己都不明白二次封印的原因...
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 人机一体...sign
<huntxu> typo
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 呃呃。。當我沒問，，我準備再次睡覺。。。
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> aron说jimmyxu好久不见了
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ jimmyxu 上次貌似有激進行爲被跨省了，，
<tusooa> 被3x了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計已經人間蒸發了
<tusooa> 最后tweet在7-23
<CyrusYzGTt> 看年份
<tusooa> 2011
<Oicebot> 2012
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會是動車的乘客吧
<ilovezoe> 2314
<Oicebot> 2315
<tusooa> @jimmy_xu_wrk said 一切该结束了。
<tusooa> 是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 7.23去動車了。。貌似有預知能力的 藍孩
<tusooa> .
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<ilovezoe> 这倒难说
<CyrusYzGTt> 深藍星 來的都具有預知能力
<tusooa> 还有那 via [来源请求]
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲 jimmyxu 默哀 .....
<ilovezoe> :-D  jimmy_xu_wrk   Jimmy     过去的日子里终归还有有快乐的……
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。
<chenshaoju> 我刚联系了Jimmy，他还活着。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，復活了
<ilovezoe> 怎么回事。唉。完全不懂
<jimmyxu> chenshaoju:
<ilovezoe> 不明白。
<adam8157> 这电话会议终于完了
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<tusooa> .
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  back
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  啊哈
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 唉
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 謝天謝地 神童復活了
<adam8157> huntxu: N久不见啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 最多两个月啊...
<MaskRay> 好恐怖……还魂了
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> huntxu: 毕业了？
 * adam8157 好不容易听懂个大概, 咩的, 要去学英语啊
<huntxu> soiamso: 一年了都...
<soiamso> huntxu: 在广州？
<huntxu> soiamso: 唔
<CyrusYzGTt> 天地無極，乾坤借法，時空易轉， jimmyxu 歸來
<soiamso> huntxu: 外贸？
 * jimmyxu 囧…
<huntxu> soiamso: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ hi 神童，，最近有什麼推薦
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: 啥推荐= =
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 可以免費用的，，或者是 梯子
<qinglingquan> firefox指向链接的手形图标是怎么改的？
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: 木…
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: 修改光标主题
<qinglingquan> ilovezoe: 修改系统的？
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: 是
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 算了，不問，你這達者爲先的神童。。小屁孩
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: 每个月花点钱还踏实…
<qinglingquan> ilovezoe:：） 哦，是哪个配置文件？我还以为编译之后firefox的改了呢？
<jimmyxu> chenshaoju: 没加过 Google Talk？
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ ..嗯，也是，不過我不慷慨父母的
<qinglingquan> ilovezoe: 我kde和gnome都没装。
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: ~/.Xresources
<qinglingquan> ilovezoe: 谢谢！
<chenshaoju> jimmyxu 没。。。
<chenshaoju> jimmyxu 密语我吧。
<ilovezoe> qinglingquan: Xcursor.theme:
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzNjg5Mjgw.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 郎咸平说，财经郎眼，李嘉诚是怎么过冬的 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<ilovezoe> 8-)
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: pm
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<snugglecat> 网页现在需要考虑多大的分辨率
<snugglecat> 啊
<snugglecat> 还要考虑 800X600 吗
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: css能可以么？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 現在基本都 1280x768了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 什么css可以
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我說的是 一二綫的主流配置
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥一二线的主流配置啊。 三四线的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 800x640 手機
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是手机的网页
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這個是 介於手機和電腦之間的，，習慣就好，，
<namoamitafo> euroford: 对了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 是namo
<namoamitafo> euroford: http://www.dharmazen.org/M1ChiFar.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 法爾中文網
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不明白啥意思。 我是要电脑的网页的现时要考虑的分辨率。 不是手机啥的，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,平板和電腦現在沒什麼區別了，，
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 忽然反應過來，你的 nick 的意思
<snugglecat> 好吧。就一个， 我是项目首页。 给至少是台式机的人看的。 应该考虑最小分辨率是多少
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问装系统的时候设置的用户名可以更改吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340944 因为一些原因，要几台机子用同一个用户名，又不想重装系统，请问这个装系统的时候设置的用户名可以更改吗？ 如果可以，怎么更改呢？ 谢谢各位大侠啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heart_eternal — 2011-08-08 21:39
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：怎么可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那末阿米她佛
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 那末阿米她佛
<snugglecat> 不考虑用手机看我网页的人。 平板没区别， 那就没区别啊， 说个通用的
<snugglecat> 这里有俩和尚了？？？
 * snugglecat 抬头看见 “ubuntu庙” 牌匾
<snugglecat> 这里成和尚庙了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 1280x768
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我沒有讓你用我現在的1366x768已經好的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 最好考慮 pannel佔用的位置，，和瀏覽器的其他位置，，影響美觀
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你看 namoamitafo 小禿驢的名字
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<MaskRay> 为什么是 ta
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍭ 
<microcai> adam8157:  那个啥原来去了 can 公司啊？！
<microcai> adam8157: 真是 )@#!%^$#@$%^
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢了。
<adam8157> ?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 今天的课业修得怎么养了
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 今天的课业修得怎么样了。
<adam8157> microcai: 当时给你说了和来我们这边差不多 哈哈
<adam8157> microcai: 房子找的如何, 说是昨天xwinx找你找不着
<ineed> :p
<ineed> :p
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<ineed> :)
<Punna> ...
<adam8157> ..
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> microcai: 你掉线还是我掉线...
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||__________] 68.01% (Lv14)
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<adam8157> !rppk indeed
<microcai> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> microcai: 房子找的怎么样了?
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk Punna
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 6，瞄准的是P unna，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，P unna开始反击！
<Oicebot> P unna掷出了 13，砸在CyrusYzGTt的头上，CyrusYzGTt 损失了 78 点经验值！
<microcai> adam8157: 他公司电话有问题。
<adam8157> !rppk indeed
<microcai> adam8157: xwinx 不给力啊~
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 25.01% (Lv6)
<Punna> ha
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk OT_iux
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 9，差一点就打中了O T，O T开始反击！
<Oicebot> O T掷出了 19，正中CyrusYzGTt的脑门，CyrusYzGTt 损失了 85 点经验值！
<ineed> !rppk adam8157
<microcai> !rppk microcai
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 7，完全没打中a dam8157，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 14，砸在ineed的头上，ineed 损失了 69 点经验值！
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着microcai。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<microcai> !rppk microcai
<adam8157> microcai: 我也要找房子啊...
<microcai> adam8157:  哦？
<adam8157> !rppk microcai
<microcai> adam8157: 你有 gf ?
<microcai> adam8157: 2居的难找啊
<adam8157> microcai: 你忘性有多差?
<adam8157> microcai: 我自己了
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk OT_iux
<microcai> adam8157: ... 过了那么多天了，万一你交了一个呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
<adam8157> microcai: ...
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.39% (Lv8)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.39% (Lv8)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.39% (Lv8)
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.39% (Lv8)
<chenshaoju> jrrp
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 你要是觉得我这儿好, 就来我这儿住, 我去找个差点的住, 不能委屈你妹子
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 你也发了那么多，怎么还在的
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 感謝
<ineed> !rppk adam8157
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼教授什么时候来帝都啊
<microcai> adam8157:  . 那就委屈了 xwinx 了，我得有信用。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 因爲我是人
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 他能找到不?
<chenshaoju> 不是。。是因为CyrusYzGTt的发言后跟着adam8157的发言。。。
<microcai> adam8157: 我对xwinx 的 执行力非常怀疑。
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 他拖家带口嘛, 肯定想找个很好的
<microcai> adam8157: 我也是拖家带口的啊
<imganquan> adam8157: 李哥晚上好啊～～～
<microcai> adam8157: 他还有个儿子
<aint> Jrrp
<adam8157> imganquan: 呃, 不用叫哥, 我有颗年轻的心
<adam8157> microcai: 听说了
<imganquan> adam8157: 呵呵：）
<adam8157> imganquan: 你自从买了mbp就经常在线
<adam8157> imganquan: 现在住的怎么样, 自己租还是?
<microcai> jrrp
<microcai> !jrrp
<tusooa> !jrrp
<microcai> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> :p
<OT> :p
<OT> :p
<OT> :p
<OT> :p
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Punna> mrrow
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 羡慕你的 i7
<^k^> OT, - ）。  ㍮ 
<tusooa> !rppk ^k^
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你上次不是說你的好？？？
<tenzu> 又来bot?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  你有  8core
<imganquan> adam8157: 不是啊，以前用debian的时候就一直挂着的，不过我挂#debian比较多
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 2630QM 4core
<imganquan> adam8157: 现在自己租房子住
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: HT 打开就是 8 core
<adam8157> imganquan: I mean gtalk, 以前都是手机挂着
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那是綫程吧
<adam8157> imganquan: 那边租房什么价位?
<imganquan> adam8157: 有段时间sid下面pidgin一直有毛病，所以就老是手机挂着。。要看什么样子的房子。。小区房，单间1500左右,农民房只要500左右
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> ^k^: :p
<OT> ^k^: :p
<adam8157> imganquan: 这方面还是帝都霸气
<^k^> OT, - ）。  ㍮ 
<tenzu> 谁的死bot
 * jimmyxu 这儿有上海西南某高校的学长么？…
<CyrusYzGTt> .. OT 找踢
<imganquan> adam8157: 帝都房价没话说。哈哈
<Arthrun> tenzu: 大牛，你又玩BOT
 * adam8157 惊现
<tenzu> Arthrun:  雕叔~~
<Arthrun> tenzu: 居然还记得俺。。。流鼻涕啊
<tenzu> Arthrun:  递纸巾
<adam8157> tenzu: 为什么你都认识雕叔, 我出道的时候他都快引退了...
<tenzu> adam8157:  机缘巧合,雕叔临幸了我
<Arthrun> lol
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦~~~
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 小依小依
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<imganquan> 多年不上ubuntu中文论坛了，现在还是记得tenzu的那个女人头像。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是銷魂頭MM
<cfy> roylez_: 在不?
<imganquan> CyrusYzGTt: lol~~
<cfy> roylez: 买了么?我的到现在还没发货....
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 你的地方比较偏吧
<cfy> roylez_: 你发货了?
<adam8157> imganquan: 呵呵
<tenzu> imganquan:  现在还是那头像,换了怕别人不认识我了
<imganquan> tenzu: 呃。。够骚的。
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<tenzu> imganquan:  你喜欢就好
<adam8157> tenzu: 你老家哪的?
<adam8157> - -
<imganquan> @_@ !
<roylez_> cfy: 即将发货
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<imganquan> !@_@
<cfy> roylez_: 那不和我一样....
<roylez_> cfy tenzu: 别烦我看恶心僵尸片
<adam8157> imganquan: 你是不是N久没上推了
<cfy> roylez_: - -!
<tenzu> adam8157:  当我是西安/汉中的好了
<imganquan> 哦，记起来了，你fo我的邮件。。我这就去fo你拉～
 * tenzu 觉得主席在看僵尸AV
<adam8157> tenzu: 矮油, 好亲切
<adam8157> tenzu: 哇, 他这么重口味
<tenzu> adam8157:  纳尼?你跟汉中还有联系?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没有, 觉得陕西人都很亲切
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 在西安？…
<tenzu> adam8157:  这次我在西安呆着,觉得很亲切
<tenzu> jimmyxu:  月底会回去,现在在天津
 * adam8157 这网速啊, 发个推发的太痛苦了
<imganquan> 对了，我用的ssh翻墙的，以前在debian下好好的，现在在mac上，翻墙看推可以，不过查询和发推就不能发出去。我日
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 酱… /me 月底就去魔都了…
<tenzu> imganquan:  我开的ssh, appstore里装twitter可以使用
<tenzu> jimmyxu:  去投奔主席的怀抱?
<jimmyxu> tenzu: sjtu...
<imganquan> tenzu: 我试试吧
<imganquan> tenzu: 你用的是哪个？issh还是命令行的ssh?
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 啊。毛雕。终于来了。生孩子没。
<tenzu> imganquan:  chrome里我开了proxy switchy, 似乎因为那个,弄成了全局proxy. 听人说的,我不懂
 * adam8157 下次搬家一定要有固话, 一定要能自己装宽带!!!
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 没跟小依阿姨汇报一下不敢生
<tenzu> jimmyxu:  NB大了
<imganquan> tenzu: 。。。原来你不懂啊。。
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 生吧。多生几个。
<tenzu> imganquan:  我菜鸟
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 生不起也养不起
<jimmyxu> tenzu: = =...呃
<caleb-> 生了给国家养
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 装。你不公务员嘛。
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 公务员顶个屁
<iGoogle> caleb-: 对。雕应该一次生4个。
<iGoogle> 公务员福利多好
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 没什么福利，阳光了
 * adam8157 从vpn换到ssh, 好了...
<tenzu> 雕叔去新加坡生,生的越多越来钱
<iGoogle> 总有黑钱的。
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 至少我没有
<imganquan> adam8157: 看来以后真的要买个vpn了
<imganquan> adam8157: ssh出问题。。
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 不是吧。这么老实? 准备升官？
<adam8157> imganquan: 我这儿刚才刚好相反...
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 一般的哪来黑钱，只有部份上位的
<iGoogle> 是不是当副局长了。 Arthrun
<jimmyxu> 在路由器上挂 VPN 吧…内网无压力的…
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 跟涛涛一起吃饭
<iGoogle> 你跟包包一起，我还相信
<tenzu> 还以为跟包子叔生孩子...
<iGoogle> 最近没出去骗小女孩了吧。 Arthrun
<iGoogle> tenzu: ..
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 包包准备买第二辆车了，已经不是跟我一个档次的了
<iGoogle> .
<tenzu> iGoogle:  神你别想歪了
<iGoogle> 这么有钱了
<iGoogle> 难怪不出来了。
<imganquan> adam8157: 洗衣服，洗澡，睡觉。明天还上班。。bye了
<adam8157> imganquan: en bye
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 而且包子准备换英朗高配版
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • terminal不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340948 错误显示为，*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap' 请问应该怎么修复啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 deng2009 — 2011-08-08 22:29
<iGoogle> 别克？多少钱的？
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 你上网看下就知道喽
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 我看看
<iGoogle> 似乎还不贵嘛
<iGoogle> 难道包包以前是夏利？
<iGoogle> 奥拓？
<CyrusYzGTt> BMW
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 全套下来也要二十来W好吧
<iGoogle> 这点点嘛。支持雕超越他
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 当然，这个数对你长沙老才来说，不算什么
<tenzu> 趁200K的大款
<iGoogle> nnnd 我可是被公务员压榨的对象
<CyrusYzGTt>        去吃大戶
<iGoogle> 上次说退税。还高兴我一把。
<iGoogle> 结果退了点点。
<iGoogle> 都是公务员压榨的
<billlee> 请问可以用做VPN的协议处理pptp, l2tp, openVPN, 好像还有一个，叫什么来着？
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 你暴点内幕。造访吧。
<jimmyxu> billlee: IPsec
<Arthrun> iGoogle: 还是以前卖洗发水好
<coreyu_> 最近很多网站打不开，是不是那个东西又升级了
<billlee> IPsec不是加密IP通信用的吗？还可以直接做隧道？
<iGoogle> Arthrun: 你卖过？不是一直搞统计的嘛。
<jimmyxu> billlee: 可以
<snugglecat> coreyu_, 色情网站表示无压力。 那东西不墙色情网站的
<billlee_> 墙吧，没这么快而已
<snugglecat> billlee_, 不墙， 每晚都看A片打飞机
<billlee_> IPsec能穿透NAT吗？
<billlee_> 一般用ed2k, 这还墙不了
<CyrusYzGTt> 色情網站被牆，我相信 網民的技術會有所提高。期待
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 问题是不墙。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要不我对色情网站的定义有偏差
<billlee_> 这是带动大家学习技术的最大动力！
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.spankwire.com/categories/Straight/Asian/Submitted/40?Page=2 这个墙不
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Porn, Sex Videos 4 You, Porno Hub, Porn Tube, XXX Movies
 * jimmyxu 未成年人飘过…
<billlee_> bot在墙外？
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 對，，要保護神童的靈智不受污染
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可能那个不是色情网站。 bbc 才是。 也许我弱智连啥是色情网站都不知道
<snugglecat> billlee_, 这个没墙啊。 我每晚必看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你給的網站，沒有被牆。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那一系列的都没墙
<billlee_> bbc没墙
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.youporn.com/?utm_source=spankwire&utm_medium=network-bar&utm_campaign=spankwire-networkbar
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, www.youporn.com 墙不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那些不是色情网站。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,我只測試能夠用GPU CUDA的網站。。
<snugglecat> 原来我一直以为那些是色情网站。 原来我错了
 * billlee_ jmIRC连个提取链接的功能都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這個被牆
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦, tube8呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, tube4也没呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 給網址，，你說的，，我都沒有上過
<billlee_> 看来明天换电脑去查聊天log
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, www.4tube.com 有个 中国杭州女孩的 av 呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這個沒有被牆
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我相信，，明天可能就看不到。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过日本的色情图片网站倒是没一个上的去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我已经看了一年多了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 難道，，日本的有什麼特殊？？
<snugglecat> 几乎都精尽人亡了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> 不知道
<Punna> 怎么我每次回来都在讲porn
<Punna> jyf也不在啊。
<Punna> wtf
<caleb-> 食色性也，翻墙原力
<billlee_> 现在女孩子更喜欢翻墙
<CyrusYzGTt> 紅杏出牆？？
<snugglecat> Punna, 这个时候回来刚好是我看黄片的时间啊
<Punna> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> :)
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是教育片 動作愛情片 愛情動作片
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊。 我在复习
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ilovezoe> awk好复杂
<ilovezoe> 就是猫片。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/166946 看得出有什么大破绽吗。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 俩图片都是网上下的， 会不会触犯版权啊
<Punna> snugglecat: 这种东西我是应该在incognito下打开吧？
<snugglecat> Punna, 啥 incongnito
<tusooa> meow
<tusooa> .
<Punna> snugglecat: 就是private browsing
<Punna> 不存cookie的。。等
<snugglecat> Punna, 哦。 我从来公开看
<Punna> 不留下记录的。。
<Punna> 哦。。
<Punna> 你跟别人一起看吧。。
<Punna> 大屏幕。。立体声音箱？
<Punna> 立体环绕？
<Punna> 3D电视？
<Punna> snugglecat: 在大街上？
 * CyrusYzGTt 號外 ，，這次的mopradio出狀況了，，有視頻。。。
<snugglecat> Punna, 家里啊
<snugglecat> 啥是 mopradio
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看了吗。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我是法盲。 俩图片都是从网上下的。 加工了一下， 合在一起， 是否会触犯版权
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看啦
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/166946 看得出有什么大破绽吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，被修復了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 问你吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  http://imagebin.org/166946 看得出有什么大破绽吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 什麼？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  我是法盲。 俩图片都是从网上下的。 加工了一下， 合在一起， 是否会触犯版权
<billlee_> 如果没有明确提供许可，会侵犯版权
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 應該不會吧，，好多美國都可以惡搞的，，除了人身攻擊
<snugglecat> billlee_, 哦。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 昨晚不是看了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不會看，，不過感覺少了什麼東西
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是，现在是图片。 俩图片都是从网上下的。 我合成在一起。 是否会触犯版权
<knownbad> 噢，图小了点。  看不出来什么。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 背景图片， 先解决一下我法律问题
<knownbad> 要等人家告你后才知道。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我给出出处应该没问题吧
<knownbad> 我们不是律师，基本上没有绝对的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最好是說明。。來源，，使用途徑
<jimmyxu> 如果原图片作者没有明确地将图片按照某种自由协议发布，那么对其进行改作都是侵犯版权的。FYI, IANAL.
<snugglecat> 好吧，谢谢了
<snugglecat> jimmyxu, 注明出处都不行吗？
<billlee_> 如果没有授权，转载都是侵权的。（在中国好像非商业使用是可以的）
<jimmyxu> snugglecat CyrusYzGTt: 如果只是使用那么标上来源还有可能按 fair use 处理，但改作的话一定是侵犯版权的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 聽 jimmyxu 神童的沒錯
<snugglecat> 我的网页太单调了， 想加些背景
<snugglecat> jimmyxu, 好吧，谢谢了。 我自己画吧。
<jimmyxu> snugglecat: np
<snugglecat> jimmyxu, 照着照片画呢。
<knownbad> 拍你家猫的照片然后翻黑白。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那加個地球上去。，，
<knownbad> 这就没法权问题。
<jimmyxu> snugglecat CyrusYzGTt: NASA 的图都是公有领域的，随便用…
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这当然没问题， 但怎么拍也拍不了那么长条啊
<knownbad> 剪接？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有点构思了。 谢了。
<knownbad> 你都可以翻别人的了。
<knownbad> 找个长巷子就可以了。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 不过我公猫又出去找女朋友了。
<knownbad> 天坛的样子也不错。
<snugglecat> 一天都没回来
<snugglecat> 我怎么去啊
<knownbad> 但我喜欢巷子的感觉。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 拍我胸口一下的裸体
<knownbad> 拔毛？
<CyrusYzGTt> 八大胡同
<snugglecat> :)， 好了， 我慢慢再想。 没点图片， 整个网页太斋了
<snugglecat> 等会要去找猫了
<OT_iux> 下了…… 大家晚安
<snugglecat> 886
<ilovezoe> 除非特别声明，否则合并是侵权的。不过这种，一般都是用了再说，让他们找到你麻烦。
<caleb-> fair use 是合法的
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 做博客背景的话不能当作 fair use
<snugglecat> 我作证， 猫和狗是不能在一起的
<caleb-> 对，不过一般也没谁闲得蛋疼来告
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 万一哪天收到个 DMCA 就够喝一壶的了…
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 怎麼我家的可以。。
<caleb-> 管不到国内吧
<jimmyxu> caleb-: 搜索引擎
<snugglecat> 老妈遛狗， 忘了带钥匙， 回来找钥匙。 我抱着猫去笼子关着。开始还没事， 忽然毫无征兆地拼命抓我。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是从小到大一起的吧。 我猫和我妈那狗是第一次碰面
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<edison0354> snugglecat: ……
<snugglecat> 拼命拿碘酒和酒精消毒
<snugglecat> 整个脸都麻辣麻辣的
<edison0354> snugglecat: 打狂犬疫苗啊
<edison0354> snugglecat: 那病，发作了的话是100%的
<snugglecat> 没咬到。就是抓到
<edison0354> snugglecat: 也要的
<caleb-> 狂犬病发病致死率超高的
<edison0354> snugglecat: 保险起见，明天去打吧，100多大洋还是出的起的……
<caleb-> 虽不是 100% 死
<snugglecat> :)
<edison0354> caleb-: 不是超高，就是是100%
<caleb-> edison0354: 有存活案例的
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<snugglecat> caleb-, 我相信我不是存活案例的一个
<jimmyxu> 国内还是没有用十天观察法啊…
<edison0354> snugglecat: 打去吧，安全点
<snugglecat> edison0354, 好吧， 谢了
<caleb-> 美国威斯康辛医学院副教授 Rodney E. Willoughby, Jr. 于2004年领导一个医疗团队成功治愈了一名15岁女高中生的狂犬病[3]这位名叫 Jeanna Giese 的病人，是世界上有明确记录的首位没有注射疫苗而狂犬病发作，最终却又被治愈的狂犬病患者，并且，她的神经系统没有受到严重的损伤。该实验性治疗方法被命名为â€
<caleb-> œå¯†å°”沃基疗法”。
<jimmyxu> caleb-: charset
<snugglecat> edison0354, 爪子抓的也要去打吗
<edison0354> snugglecat: 恩
<caleb-> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/狂犬病
<snugglecat> edison0354, 谢了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<edison0354> caleb-: 囧，神RP啊
<caleb-> 一般人可以说是死定了
 * snugglecat 咬了 knownbad 一口。 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明天去打疫苗
<jimmyxu> snugglecat: "狂犬病从一个人传到另外一个人极为少见，曾出现于器官移植，极少出于人咬人或接吻"
<knownbad> 没洗澡
 * snugglecat 将狂犬病毒 上传至网上。 #ubuntu-cn 里的所有人的电脑， 都已中毒。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<cfy> 厄...我也被狗咬过...
<knownbad> 被抓是破伤风。
<knownbad> 不知道是否也可能狂犬病
<cfy> 当时我在抱一条小狗,估计它觉得不舒服,就要了我一小下...狗当时没打过.我也没去打....大概已经5年了...
<knownbad> 反正洗肥皂再上酒精。
 * kenifanying 小心点总好！
<snugglecat> knownbad, 拿酒精和碘酒洗过了， 不过明天还是去打吧。 事出太突然了， 有点回忆不起来是否有咬到。 记忆中是抓的， 脸上有三处伤口呢
<gust> 如果你的小狗在四天没有死于狂犬病，基本上可以排除你的狗携带有狂犬病毒
<snugglecat> 谢了
<cfy> gust: 这样么?那我应该不会...
<snugglecat> gust, 不是狗， 是猫。
<jimmyxu> gust: 十天？
<cfy> gust: 我的狗后来放到了乡下,然后.....反正不是狂犬病死的...也是过了很久...
<snugglecat> cfy 最长潜伏期是19年啊
<snugglecat> cfy, 你还是打吧。 一起去
<jimmyxu> snugglecat: 潜伏期不传播的
<cfy> jimmyxu: 所以说,我的狗没死,说明至少在潜伏期么?
<gust> 那一般都是被病犬咬到的
<cfy> jimmyxu: 所以被咬也没事么
<gust> 潜伏期没有准头
<jimmyxu> cfy snugglecat: 如果狗能给乃传染上狂犬病，那么它一定会在10天内死掉…
<snugglecat> 我猫还是有点怕， 不知道是对我歉疚还是怕。 躲得远远的
<cfy> jimmyxu: 我的狗绝对活过了10天......
<cfy> jimmyxu: 所以.....
<jimmyxu> cfy: 所以就别担心了…
<cfy> snugglecat: 怕....内疚啥......
<cfy> jimmyxu: 嗯.好的:)
<cfy> snugglecat: 你还是打吧...我当时是抱着狗,估计它觉得不舒服,才咬了一小下
<cfy> snugglecat: 你的情况就....
<jimmyxu> 据说袋鼠国是没有狂犬病的…
<jimmyxu> 台湾自1951就没了…
<snugglecat> cfy, :) 它咬了我啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯,感觉你的比较疯狂一点....
<cfy> snugglecat: 可能不熟悉你吧.我的狗在咬之前已经养了一段时间了
<cfy> 谁用过,lvm2的,vgchange -a n xxx之后,就可以拔出来了吧
 * jimmyxu 安静了…
<cfy> jimmyxu: 过零了...
<jimmyxu> cfy: 人在 UTC+8 但用 UTC 时区的飘过…
<spikerman> 谁设置过debian下的显卡
<ilovezoe> ？？？？？？？？？
<ilovezoe> 掉线了。
<spikerman> 没有阿
<spikerman> ilovezoe, where are you ?
<snugglecat> cfy, 那猫从来不咬人的。 今晚是碰到我妈的狗才那样的
<ilovezoe> spikerman: 中国
<spikerman> ilovezoe, 喜欢晚上的宁静
<ilovezoe> spikerman: 洗个澡先。显卡我没在debian配置过
<ilovezoe> spikerman: 没错。我是有程序员的潜质的
<spikerman> ilovezoe, 哦，加油
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 加油
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://120.82.74.183/index.html
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看效果
<snugglecat> 怎么空白的
<snugglecat> 奇怪
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 没开服务器
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在可以看了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看效果
<snugglecat> knownbad, 比原来好点吧。 相办法自己照个相替换左边的图片
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 太难看了。
<knownbad> 太占空间了。
<knownbad> 容易转移对主题的注意力。
<ilovezoe> snugglecat: 怎么不找明快一点的色彩？
<snugglecat> ilovezoe, 哦。 那我再考虑考虑
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢谢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果去掉那装饰， 有点太单调了
<knownbad> 再想想
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我改成没图片的了
<snugglecat> 再看看。 然后我自己再去琢磨下
<snugglecat> 谢了
<knownbad> 对读者来说并不需要，但你如放的有品味也无不可。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在没装饰了， 就是觉得有点单调了
<knownbad> 再想嘛，你不就闲着没事？
<snugglecat> 要不弄个底纹。 不用一大图片引开注意力。
<snugglecat> 好的
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 羡慕
<fouvy_> 有木油人?
<fouvy_> empathy中的freenode怎么加入不了ubuntu-cn聊天室
<fouvy> 哎呀,可以了
<fouvy> 原来要用#ubuntu-cn 才可以,之前一直用ubuntu-cn
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<knownbad> 把它割了吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad 那都不给你
<knownbad> 国内物价膨胀太快了。
<euroford> 各位，早安！
<euroford> ^k^: hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍝ 
<Kandu> 早
<euroford> ^k^: good morning
<euroford> Kandu: 还真有人在啊！
<^k^> euroford, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍝ 
<euroford> 我改睡觉去了，88
<^k^>  06:07
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍞ 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好了， 我弄成酱紫了， 谢谢了
<snugglecat> http://120.82.74.183/index.html
<snugglecat> 我想酱紫不会分散读者的注意力了
<knownbad> 还好
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-09
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> 觉得先简单上市再说。  不忙搞的像企业。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<dunelj_> wow
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实你的blog也不算慢.每次我打开网易的....我都吐血....
<MaskRay> cfy: 几乎静态的……只有 comment 在哪儿拖后腿
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯......对了.org mode里面,如何局部忽略_之类的东西?
<cfy> MaskRay: 局部里*号阿之类的全部忽略掉
<MaskRay> cfy: #+OPTIONS: ^:nil
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个是全局了吧
<MaskRay> cfy: \_ \^
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想要局部,比如别的地方我还是想要_的
<cfy> MaskRay: 转义阿...
 * leyle 好想在春熙路上暴力打飞机。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有那种包裹的,表明某部分xxx的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • BuluoOS 0.2.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340969 BuluoOS，GNU Linux 操作系统，基于Linux From Scratch (LFS)。目前只支持x86 32位平台，BuluoOS为LiveCD系统，无需安装即可通过光驱运行，体验系统功能。 1. 升级软件 qt-4.7.3 linux kernel 2.6.36.4 VirtualBox-3.2.12 2 变更软件 openJDK6 libreoffice3.4.2替换openoffice3.2.1 3 修改引 ...
<MaskRay> cfy: #+OPTIONS: ^:{}   这样只有用 {} 包起来才作为 上/下 标处理
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.好的
<MaskRay> cfy: #+begin_example   #+end_example
<cfy> MaskRay: 会用table么?里面的$3-$2显示GB....$3是64.1GB...$2是63.1GB
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,正是我需要的
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1573257
<cfy> MaskRay: @9$4那里,如何让GB前面的1显示出来?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像GB在那里比较麻烦..哦
<MaskRay> cfy: @9$4 是第9行第4列？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,不过可以插入lisp代码,不过我不熟悉emacs lisp.....我试试,计算前先把GB去掉
<chattan> irssi/me
 * chattan 
<MaskRay> cfy: 看什么 tutorial?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说emacs lisp么?我在看手册
<MaskRay> cfy: org
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.有看一点org mode的手册
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在整理系统信息,分区表,我觉得记录下会比较好
<dunelj_> Why there is OpenGL ES>...
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄,本来还有kb,mb,gb...我全部换成gb...这样好点...否则处理起来,估计要写几行的脚本了...
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1573276
<cfy> MaskRay: %g比%.1f好...嗯...
<MaskRay> cfy: gb 写到表头吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说写到第一行么?那样一行太长了,我干脆全部输出Gb好了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 表头分两行，第一行描述，第二行单位（可选）
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席.你收到了?
<roylez> cfy: 配送员在途
<roylez> cfy: 你呢？
<cfy> roylez: 我是发货了
<cfy> roylez: 已从库房发出
<roylez> cfy: 点跟踪包裹
<cfy> roylez: 11年 8月 9日	01:18:59 AM	杭州爱彼西商务配送有限公司0571-85837582/85837565/85837575	已在站.....
<roylez> cfy: .... 北京卓配
<roylez> cfy: 卓越自家的
<roylez> cfy: 我的是货到付款
<cfy> roylez: 你的还在北京?我也是货到付款
<MaskRay> 货到付款可以拒收？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不货到,也能拒收
<roylez> cfy: 在上海啊。卓配是北京的公司而已
<cfy> roylez: 哦..
<roylez> MaskRay: 可以
<roylez> MaskRay: 上次某东订了个路由，不是我要的版本，直接拒收了
<cfy> 谁用过parted...为啥我mkpart logical 63.1GB 64.1GB好了以后..print一下,start是63.1,end也是63.1....size是0.00GB......
<MaskRay> roylez: 只交了运费？
<cfy> 原来是我unit Gb的缘故...
<cfy> MaskRay: 免运费的,就无所谓了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我曾经拒收过一个 免运费的 打印机...
<pocoyo> cfy: 这表干嘛用呢
<roylez> MaskRay: 一毛不交
<MaskRay> roylez: ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 以后,弄分区表的时候,会清楚点...
<roylez> MaskRay: 或许会扣积分，不过积分无所谓了
<roylez> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/  今天苏宁又半价了，页面要ie打开
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么值得买
<cfy> roylez: Malware Warning....
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有无条件退货的呢....拒收没啥呢
<roylez> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez: 你老买东西阿.....
<roylez> cfy: 为什么两次京东特价小桌我都去晚了呢...
<cfy> 我才不看团购呢....
<pocoyo> cfy: 表弄好了没有啊 俺学习一下
<cfy> roylez: 这样会老想购物的...
<roylez> cfy: 不是团购
<cfy> pocoyo: 学习啥?
<pocoyo> cfy: 看看公式怎么写啊
<cfy> pocoyo: #+TBLFM: $4='(format "%g" (- (string-to-number $3) (string-to-number $2)));
<cfy> pocoyo: 貌似lisp的一定要转化下么...string-to-number
<dunelj_> roylez: with Opera, it warns: Malware Warning
<dunelj_> Visiting this page may be harmful. It has been reported for distributing malicious software.
<dunelj_> Opera Software strongly discourages visiting this page.
<MaskRay> 有人用 DNSSEC 么
<dunelj_> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/  Blacklisted site, with Malware Warning
<roylez> dunelj_: 别用偶仆啦
 * cfy pasted "table" at http://paste2.org/get/1573292
<cfy> pocoyo: 上面
<cfy> pocoyo: 写lisp的时候,用上 ;N 自动转换成数字
<dunelj_> roylez:  All else except IE were blocked.
<cfy> pocoyo: 写错了...(+ $2 $3)改成(- $3 $2)...
<roylez> dunelj_: 苏宁，你应该理解
<roylez> dunelj_: 不过你看它干啥。袋鼠国又不包邮
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么感觉 算得不对？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是,本来就是end-start嘛
<cfy> pocoyo: 刚才是start+end了....本来是测试的...忘记改回来了
<pocoyo> cfy: 那也不对呀 我这儿 显示得
 * cfy pasted "table" at http://paste2.org/get/1573304
<dunelj_> roylez: :D
<cfy> pocoyo: above
<pocoyo> cfy: 哦 全转成GB了啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 我还以为它会自动 识别GB/MB转换
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个可以写.不过有点麻烦阿,我不熟悉emacs lisp.....都能内嵌lisp,你说啥不能做 :D
<cfy> pocoyo: 不仅MB.还有kb....
<pocoyo> cfy: GB、
<pocoyo> 得当我没说
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<pocoyo> 洗澡去。
<adam8157> 我订阅好了, 我也想买个小桌...
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 我刚订阅到GR了, 我也想买个小桌...
<roylez> adam8157: 两次都被我错过了...就晚了几个小时而已
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯嗯, 那个29的看上去不错啊
<roylez> adam8157: 99了
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 看到了, 静等下一次
<leyle> privoxy如何设置成开机启动阿？
<fouvyP> 系统菜单里面不是有个start up
<fouvyP> deamon
<leyle> 哦。
<fouvy> 在ubuntu11.04那个自启动的叫 启动应用程序首选项
<fouvy> 跟之前的那个名字不一样了
<tusooa> anyone here?
<ScarletWolf> yes ?
<fouvy> whats up
<leyle> 哦，那个能设置privoxy开机启动？
<fouvy> 你要自己输入命令
<roylez> cfy: 入手
<roylez> cfy: 果然是ath9k的芯片
<roylez> cfy: Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<roylez> cfy: ath9k_htc
<fouvy> 就可以开机自启动
<leyle>    /usr/sbin/privoxy   这个 要root用户才能执行把？加在 启动应用程序 能行？
<fouvyP> 你试试
<cfy> roylez: 收到了?
<roylez> cfy: 对
<roylez> cfy: 款式是旧的
<cfy> roylez: 我还有15min
<roylez> cfy: 到手立马把包装保修书这那的统统扔了
<MaskRay> cfy: vps上没 dnsutils?
<fouvy> 不过貌似要登入系统,才可以启动
<cfy> MaskRay: 没,
<leyle> 哦，试一下去
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么状？
<adam8157> roylez: v3不是atheros的?
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接装吧,不过依赖有问题,貌似要升级glibc吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我怕装了起不来....raven有blog在...
<cfy> MaskRay: 太扯了...raven竟然用unstable....
<cfy> MaskRay: 是我那vps吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 aptitude 仅限于 直接 install，碰到选项就没辙了
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里有什么v3
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也有点怕,主要有raven的blog在.......我怕搞完了....出问题..
<adam8157> roylez: 不是说那个路由器么...Fast的?
<roylez> adam8157: 芯片没换，内存减半
<jyfl987> cfy: 你买什么东西阿 折腾了好几天了
<adam8157> roylez: oh
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在ml上装了 dnsutils了
<MaskRay> proxychains 不防 udp？
<MaskRay> udp dns
<cfy> MaskRay: ml的就正常多了..stable的...真不知raven怎么想的...unstable....
<cfy> jyfl987: 无线网卡
<MaskRay> proxychains 不防 udp dns？
<jyfl987> cfy: 好折腾 随便买个插上来好了么 我看看我的无线网卡是什么芯片的
<cfy> jyfl987: 既然买了,就是为了性能不差,兼容好阿....
<jyfl987> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<cfy> ar2413阿...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你性能好也不过是对端的 公网性能又由不得你 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 我说无线....我要玩无线...
<cfy> jyfl987: 你这个支持好......
<jyfl987> 无线电？
<cfy> 芯片...
<jyfl987> 呵呵
 * rothsdad 谁会整mpd？我有个问题想请教
<cfy> jyfl987: debian里是ok的...我买的是只能运行的...
<rothsdad> cfy: aircrack?
<cfy> rothsdad: 嗯
<jyfl987> cfy: 你想要混杂模式是吧
<ScarletWolf> funtoo装上了，总算能正常运行了
<adam8157> rothsdad: mpd怎么了?
<rothsdad> cfy: 我的intel 的3945abg 很好 wep 基本20s上下
<cfy> jyfl987: master模式,或者说 infrastrute
<jyfl987> cfy: 就是想监听转发的包呗
<cfy> jyfl987: infrastructure
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯,
<jyfl987> cfy: 不如等 802.22的设备出来 额
<ubuntu> how to download all packages relevant with network-manager-gnome with command apt-get ? ( need to set distro version  ) , I am under Xubuntu now, to fix ubuntu's problem them accidently removed nm-applet with downloading relevant packages. Please help me.
<rothsdad> adam8157: 我刚整了个mpd，配置基本上按照example修改的，但是启动后mpc update,一直就是更新不了音乐库，我重启了mpd，输出是‘music directory is not a directory’
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Gentoo 11.2 LiveDVD发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340975 堪称 Linux 桌面软件展板的 Gentoo LiveDVD 于 2011-8-7 发布了 11.2 版。 Gentoo LiveDVD 带来大量软件更新： 系统包：Linux kernel 3.0 (包括 Gentoo 的 patch)、辅助工具 Speakup、Bash 4.2, GLIBC 2.13-r2, GCC 4.5.2, Binutils 2.21.1, Python 2.7.2 and 3.2, Perl 5.12.4 等等等等； 大量 DE 和 WM ...
<adam8157> rothsdad: 这个提示还不明显?
<iGirl> rothsdad: 试试重启lol
<cfy> roylez: 主席...
<MaskRay> 还真的是呢，proxychains 不保护 udp
<ScarletWolf> ^k^: gentoo还有live dvd？之前没听说过。。。
<adam8157> rothsdad: music_directory    "~/Music"
<cfy> roylez: 真大....
<adam8157> rothsdad: 之类的, 指定个目录
<adam8157> cfy: 什么真大...
<cfy> rothsdad: 嗯,芯片对的 Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<cfy> roylez: : 嗯,芯片对的 Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n
<cfy> rothsdad: 发错...
<rothsdad> adam8157: 对啊，我的音乐文件夹就是/home/rothsdad/music, music_directory也是这个
<cfy> adam8157: 无线网卡..usb 的..
<MaskRay> ScarletWolf: 离 10.x 过了好多年了
<iGirl> rothsdad: 我的经验是重启电脑..如果确定配置没错的话
<rothsdad> adam8157: 我用的默认root的那个配置，就是/etc/mpd.conf
<rothsdad> iGirl: 恩，我试试
<adam8157> rothsdad: 你现在的mpd是怎么运行的, 是服务还是你自己跑的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你用的是老的吧 老的dns不走代理
<rothsdad> adam8157: 自己
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 3.1_p20110225
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 刚才 wireshark 看出来了
<adam8157> rothsdad: 先mpd --kill好了, 估计是之前的配置
 * leyle 好像在春熙路上暴力打飞机
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额
<rothsdad> adam8157: 我kill过。又sudo mpd /etc/mpd.conf 依然是那个提示，无语了
<iGirl> rothsdad: 静候佳音~~~mpd还是蛮不错的
<rothsdad> iGirl: 好吧。我想呆会重启，我挂着网游呢，呵呵
<cfy> roylez: 主席...你能驱动没有?
<adam8157> rothsdad: 怎么会, 你设置user变量了?
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: 这个live DVD真是什么都有啊。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: tcp 53 不会被 spoof？
<rothsdad> adam8157: user "mpd"
<adam8157> rothsdad: 这个注释掉, 另外不要用sudo
<iGirl> rothsdad: 以前折腾那玩意累死..现在用moc了
<namoamitafo> mocp?
<iGirl> 嗯
<adam8157> rothsdad: 最好也别用etc下的配置...
<rothsdad> adam8157: 不用sudo 没有权限，我的配置在/etc/下
<MaskRay> ScarletWolf: 应该都是源码包吧，那么意义不大……
<iGirl> 不喜欢开个服务在哪里
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: 桌面环境都有这么多。。。
<adam8157> rothsdad: 只是读嘛
<rothsdad> adam8157: 我是按照archwiki上配置的
<iGirl> 不行的,读都不行的
<adam8157> GNUdog: google music能传盗版上去么?
<iGirl> 那个/etc的配置文件
<GNUdog> adam8157, 可以
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不晓得 反正dns是会被污染 但是proxychains已经支持dns走代理了
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: live DVD应该是可以直接启动的吧？应该是二进制才对吧
<adam8157> rothsdad: archwiki又不一定对, 我mpd玩儿的很转的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有剩的话给个玩玩儿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 那是他自带的 proxyresolv
<GNUdog> adam8157, 给你 rh 的邮箱了
<rothsdad> adam8157: 你看看这个，我一步一步做的，是不是哪里出错了？https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Music_Player_Daemo
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 对
<adam8157> GNUdog: 怎么不给gmail...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 因为我不知道你的 GMAIL
<GNUdog> lol
<Kandu> rothsdad: 你都自己設定 user 來，再設定目錄為 ~/music 自然出錯
<adam8157> GNUdog: adam8157@
<adam8157> GNUdog: 很明显么
<GNUdog> adam8157, sent
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 本质是个 shell 脚本，用 dig +tcp 的
<adam8157> GNUdog: thx 紧跟潮流 hiahia
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额
<Kandu> rothsdad: 目錄設為 /home/rothsdad/Music 這樣吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你平时用gtalk否?
<rothsdad> Kandu: 我没有设~/Music, 我写的是/home/rothsdad/music
<GNUdog> adam8157, 用
<Kandu> rothsdad: mpd 用戶有權讀取 /home/rothsdad 不?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好
<rothsdad> Kandu: 好像没有，如何设置？
<cfy> rothsdad: 主席....
<MaskRay> % nslookup
<MaskRay> > help
<MaskRay> The 'help' command is not yet implemented.
<metbsd> 有人熟悉ps吗
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ...
<Kandu> rothsdad: ~_~
<Kandu> rothsdad: 聽 adam8157 的吧
<rothsdad> Kandu: ...
<rothsdad> Kandu: 是不是给/home/rothsdad/music 目录加个mpd的读取权限？
<Kandu> rothsdad: 每層都要
<ubuntu> how to download all packages relevant with network-manager-gnome with command apt-get ? ( need to set distro version  ) , I am under Xubuntu now, to fix ubuntu's problem them accidently removed nm-applet with downloading relevant packages. Please help me.
<rothsdad> Kandu: how?
<Kandu> rothsdad: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: dig +tcp 和 dig +vc 啥区别
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看起来是一样的，+tcp 提供兼容性
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<rothsdad> Kandu: 我加上mpd的读取权限了，依然不行。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: +vc后可以走代理?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看上去 tcp53 不会被污染
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: proxychains 不支持 udp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 加上+vc后他"似乎"不会污染我知道, 但是和通过代理服务器做nslookup还是有区别的吧
<Kandu> rothsdad: 如果你非要用 mpd 用戶，mpd 加入 rothsdad 用戶組， /home/rothsdad 要加 g+rx /home/rothsdad/music 下各層都 g+rx. 這樣不安全。不如創建個獨立的音樂目錄給 mpd
<Kandu> cfy: 發現最近 ubuntu cn forum 版主任免有些隨意
<iGirl> Kandu: lol,建议罢免ee先
<jyfl987> Kandu: 可惜你不搞网络
<namoamitafo> 我手提如果待机了就无法启动, 不知道为啥
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么说?
<Kandu> cfy: 居然讓 ee 當版主了
<jyfl987> Kandu: XD
<fouvy> 有什么意见
<cfy> Kandu: ee不是一直是版主么?
<cfy> 主席呢......
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你待机过没
<cfy> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我待机后无法启动的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没
<jyfl987> 想要个基于p2p网络的论坛
<jyfl987> forum over p2p
<namoamitafo> cfy: 好吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 就是挂起
<Kandu> cfy: 玩笑下 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 我的无线网卡驱动不起来....
<Kandu> cfy: 摸頭
<cfy> Kandu: ifconfig -a里面没有,就是没驱动器来吧...
<MaskRay> userspace software suspend?
<Kandu> cfy: 應該沒
 * adam8157 ...google music不支持em1这样的网卡, 刚试着桥接把自己搞死了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 收到了？
<GNUdog> adam8157, blug montly meeting tonight
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,可是驱动不起来 T_T
<GNUdog> just a reminder
<adam8157> GNUdog: 几点, 你去不?
<MaskRay> sys-apps/dog: Dog is better than cat
<MaskRay> cfy: 这些驱动该怎么找？lsusb？
<GNUdog> adam8157, http://blug.chinalug.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=587:august-meeting-spring-and-coscup&catid=11:upcoming-events&Itemid=14
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beijing GNU/Linux User Group (BLUG) - August Meeting: Spring and COSCUP
<cfy> MaskRay: 看教程, 比如http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=326568
<cfy> MaskRay: 我重启一下
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ath9k_htc：一些USB无线网卡的原生驱动
<MaskRay> 怎么像个外国组织，全英文的
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 怎么像个外国组织
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 因为从来就没用过中文
<Punna> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56278/acpi-30k-interrupts-per-second/
<^k^> ⇪ title: power management - ACPI 30k+ interrupts per second - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Punna> 求助^
<GNUdog> lol
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google Earth的六种开源替代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340980 Martin Samson 写道： "Google Earth是媒体瞩目的焦点，是众多用户心目中最酷的可下载应用。它结合了三维虚拟地球仪、地图和地理浏览，用户可以缩放地图，欣赏卫星照片、地图、地形、3D建筑物，甚至是探索星空。Google Earth确实是一个令人印象深 ...
<cfy> 主席....
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 主席。。。是指谁？Tualarix ?
<cfy> ScarletWolf: roylez
<adam8157> GNUdog: 10G上传中(主要是摇滚...)
<GNUdog> adam8157, 悠着点，公司网络只有 10Mbps
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呃, 是么
<leyle> 1M/S
<leyle> upload
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这会儿都吃饭去了 哈哈
<dufei> 呵呵
<dufei> 请教一下，第一次用Linux系统，没有了win7启动项，有没有那位高手愿意帮我看一下系统
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呃, 戴尔的这个大哥啊, 大客户还这么多废话...
<qingshi163> dufei: grub-update自动找win7
<GNUdog> adam8157, 他电话对面是个傻逼
<Kandu> adam8157: 你也在用google music 啊
<chenshaoju> dufei 你可能需要用Windows7的安装光盘进行修复。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦 吓我一跳, 你说那个客服哈
<chenshaoju> dufei 但是Ubuntu的启动器可能也会消失。
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯, 刚弄起
<Kandu> adam8157: 它的邀請真少
<dufei> 这个不安装win7是用硬盘安装的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 这明显是硬件问题，其实我的机器也在响，懒得搞罢了
<GNUdog> 而且声音也没有那么大
 * Kandu 還剩兩個，發送下
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 你驱动了没有?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我以前的戴尔电脑客服都没这么麻烦, 说换就换了, 怎么大客户反而待遇不如个人客户了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 鬼知道
<dufei> 如果Ubuntu启动项消失了，怎么办
<qingshi163> dufei: 用grub4dos在win引导，或者用linux光盘引导
<Naked89> 谷歌浏览器  哪个去广告插件好用点？
<dufei> 能详细点吗，有没有办法直接远程
<qingshi163> Naked89: 主要都用的adblock吧?
<qingshi163> Naked89: firefox和chrome我都用的这个
<qingshi163> dufei: 现在你在linux还是win？
<dufei> 在Linux
<qingshi163> 没有win的启动项?
<dufei> 恩，是的
<qingshi163> dufei: 运行sudo grub-update能找回来码？
<Naked89> qingshi163: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?a1e12.png  第一个吗
<qingshi163> Naked89: 对
<tusooa> ls
<ineed> .oicebot on
<dufei> mv: 无法获取"/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> .oicebot off
<ineed> Oicebot: .
<adam8157> ...
<ineed> 不让玩？
<qingshi163> dufei: 额。这个文件怎么会没有呢？
<dufei> 我也不知道
<roylez> cfy: 驱动了
<cfy> roylez: 怎么驱动的?
<cfy> roylez: 我都没有ath9k_htc这个阿...
<roylez> cfy: 坑爹的，不支持ap
<Naked89> 求谷歌浏览器字体设置  我的模糊
<cfy> roylez: 不是吧...
<roylez> cfy: 好在我的笔记本还有个支持ap的无线网卡
<cfy> roylez: T_T
<qingshi163> dufei: http://code.bulix.org/6nb946-80395
<cfy> roylez: 怎么驱动的?
<qingshi163> dufei: 这是我的，应该不会有变化的
<adam8157> cfy: 围观
<dufei> 你是说新建一个文件
<roylez> cfy: debian里面：安装 firmware-atheros ，然后改 /etc/udev/rules.d/xxx-net.rules
<MaskRay> cfy: 编译内核
<roylez> cfy: 直接用 https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/24115?getfile=6846 替换debian那rules
<cfy> roylez: 哦.我试试
<qingshi163> dufei: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<dufei> 这个？！
<roylez> cfy:         Supported interface modes:
<qingshi163> dufei: 怎么了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那maskray.tk的rsync上传咋实现的
<roylez>                  * IBSS
<roylez>                  * managed
<roylez>                  * monitor
<roylez> cfy: 找不到比这个支持更少的了
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<roylez> cfy: 幸好有monitor，否则aircrack都不能玩了啊
<cfy> roylez: T_T
<dufei> 是在这个目录下创建一个30-os-prober文件不是
<cfy> roylez: 我本来的就这样...
<roylez> cfy: 恩，有可能是debian的驱动旧....或许在arch下可以看到master
<cfy> roylez: 我插入了,可是没反应阿
<MaskRay> tusooa: rsync -a --exclude auto * maskray@maskray.tk:/var/www/maskray/
<roylez> cfy: udev那规则改了没？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 知道啊，
<dufei> 我第一次用Linux不是很懂
<qingshi163> dufei: 你直接打开那个文件夹创建是没有权限的阿
<tusooa> cd _site && rsync -a * tusooa@tusooa.tk:/var/www/tusooa/
<tusooa> ssh: connect to host tusooa.tk port 22: Connection timed out
<dufei> 哦，这个是的
<tusooa> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [sender]
<tusooa> rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [sender=3.0.8]
<tusooa> make: *** [upload] 错误 255
<MaskRay> tusooa: 就是这样啊，都是静态网页，直接传上去就好了
<dufei> 那您能说详细点吗
<tusooa> MaskRay: 提示这些
<cfy> roylez: 改了
<qingshi163> dufei: 先打开shell，像win里面cmd的东西
<cfy> roylez: 你是testing?
<cfy> roylez: 我是stable
<tusooa> 好像不行啊
<dufei> 哦
<cfy> roylez: lsmod里只有ath9k
<MaskRay> tusooa: 在用别人的 vps 放东西……
<dufei> 好的
<cfy> roylez: 我县吃饭...
<cfy> roylez: 我先吃饭...
<tusooa> ...
<roylez> cfy: ...
<tusooa> 好吧
<qingshi163> dufei: 菜单里应该叫终端
<roylez> cfy: 需要ath9k_htc
<roylez> cfy: ath9k不能驱动
<dufei> 恩，是的
<dufei> 已经打开了，下一步呢
<qingshi163> dufei: 你输入 sudo grub-update 回车
<dufei> 好的
<Naked89> 谷歌浏览器看ubuntu论坛点图片  然后就没有了 怎么处理
<qingshi163> Naked89: 没加载出来把，比较慢
<dufei> 已经输入
<Naked89> 鱼水情
<qingshi163> dufei: 运行结果呢？
<Naked89> qingshi163: 我点了之后 ，再重新点  然后就没有图了
<dufei> 回车后提示输入密码，
<dufei> sudo: grub-update: command not found
<qingshi163> dufei: 输入root账户的密码
<dufei> sudo: grub-update: command not found
<dufei> 然后出现这个
<Naked89> update-grub  试试这个
<qingshi163> Naked89: ...我好像记错额。。。
<dufei> 大侠，在吗
<Naked89> 两个命令 sudo grub-install /dev/sda  然后 sudo update-grub   我经常干的事 没事就输输
<roylez> cfy: 确实是debian的驱动老的原因。arch应该没问题。
<qingshi163> Naked89: ...如果你改了grub.cfg那每次都还原了。。。
<qingshi163> dufei: sudo update-grub
<Naked89> qingshi163: 恩恩
<Naked89> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?0174a.png  谷歌浏览器看论坛图片问题
<dufei> Generating grub.cfg ...
<dufei> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<dufei> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<dufei> done
<Naked89> 先点了图片后，关了，再重新点，然后就看不到图了，只在中间有个正方形的小点
<qingshi163> Naked89: 还真有这个问题。。。
<dufei> qingshi163：在Linux上怎么远程，你帮我查看一下好吗
<Naked89> 这也是好久没用谷歌的原因  吃米米去了
<cfy> roylez: 主席,哪来的ath9k_htc?
<cfy> roylez: 主席,你是testing么?
<qingshi163> dufei: update-grub没找到win的启动区
<qingshi163> dufei: 该不会是给覆盖了把。。。
<dufei> 没有吧，分区是在C盘分的，win7在D盘安装
<MaskRay> cfy: Device Drivers - Network device support - Wireless LAN - Atheros Wireless Cards
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<roylez> cfy: 对
<cfy> roylez: 那我升级到testing试试?
<roylez> cfy: 你用我昨天给你的链接自己编译吧
<cfy> roylez: 现在编译失败了....
<roylez> cfy: 也行
<dufei> qinghsi163：如果创建一个/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober文件，再从新sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober，不知道性不
<qingshi163> dufei: 应该没用的，那个文件应该不会变
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 全新安装 11.04 unity 3d 后 自动启动 plink 不执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340984 之前的系统是由 10.10 升级至 11.04 的，在 ~/.config/autostart/ 内添加的 plink.desktop 可以正常执行！ 昨天重新规划硬盘后，全新装 11.04 unity 3D 后，~/.config/autostart/ 内设置了 fusion-icon.desktop 可以正常开机启动 但是: plink.desktop  ...
<qingshi163> dufei: http://code.bulix.org/jfp95q-80396
<qingshi163> dufei: 把那段添加到 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 里面
<qingshi163> dufei: 用 sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg 打开文件
<dufei> 好的
<qingshi163> dufei: ls /etc/grub.d 看下有30_os-prober这个文件没有？
<dufei> sudo: gedit: command not found
<ScarletWolf> gedit没装。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我登录archlinux的时侯,看到了天翼的广告....
<dufei> 没有的
<qingshi163> dufei: 不是吧。。。
<qingshi163> dufei: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg 这个呢
<dufei> 就有 00  05  06  10  10  40  README  就 是没有30的
<qingshi163> dufei: 那把30加上去把
<dufei> 没有办法创建
<qingshi163> dufei: 默认就有的阿，怎么会没有呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 又换 archlinux 了？
<dufei> 我也很无奈阿！！1
<qingshi163> dufei: 终端里面输入 sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<qingshi163> dufei: ubuntu吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个archlinux试试,T_T,以后只买完全支持linux的硬件
<dufei> 没有
<dufei> 提示这个sudo: gedit: command not found
<qingshi163> dufei: 没有gedit?
<qingshi163> dufei: 是kde码？
<dufei> 不懂
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<ScarletWolf> dufei: nano会用么？
<qingshi163> dufei: 你装的ubuntu还是kubuntu还是别的?
<icemornings> 昨晚装了个Linux Deepin，发现不能识别sis显卡驱动，现在分辨率是调好了，但是发现播放1080p动画都很吃力，是驱动的原因么？
<MaskRay> cfy: ath9k_htc 在内核里啊，怎么会用不了
<qingshi163> icemornings: 没有硬件加速,1080p是比较吃力阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 在内核里?
<dufei> 雨林木风都  OS3.0版
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 呃。。。雨林木风。。。
<dufei> 是啊
<roylez> cfy: 用wicd连公司的leap的无线网都连上了
<roylez> cfy: 公司的防火墙似乎对我的台式机有意见了。有线连上网，ping google 8000ms。同样的机器无线连上网，换了ip，ping Google 100ms
<icemornings> sis显卡驱动很难找呀，我在Linux Deepin的软件中心也没看见sis的，只有ATI和NV的
<qingshi163> ScarletWolf: 雨林木风好像是ubuntu
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 我知道，不过谁知道他们改成什么样子了。。。
<dufei> Ylmf OS
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 从来不用这种linux发行办。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: menuconfig 里搜索 ATH9K_PCI
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的内核没....
<MaskRay> cfy: 编译
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道,我在menuconfig
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 记得Atheros的无线驱动都在Device Drivers -> Wireless Network -> Atheros下，我的是gentoo，不知道你的是否一样。
<qingshi163> ScarletWolf: 我现在用的mint感觉比ubuntu原版舒服
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我看过了.没有
<icemornings> ……有前辈高手知道Linux Deepin的sis显卡驱动怎么弄么……
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 我喜欢fedora、gentoo、funtoo这类原版的
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: debian也不错，就是软件太老了，而testing、sid有不太稳定
<qingshi163> ScarletWolf: gentoo编译装软件太慢了，我喜欢arch一些
<qingshi163> dufei: ylmf不知道改成什么样子的
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 听说Ubuntu换成了Unity，以后就不考虑了。。。
<qingshi163> dufei: 你可以试试nano替换gedit
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: gentoo确实慢，不过不经常升级的话还行
<chenshaoju> <--正在用Unity ScarletWolf
<qingshi163> ScarletWolf: Unity的确有些不爽，不喜欢
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: gnome 3还不稳定，正在考虑要不要转到xfce、lxde。。。
<tusooa> <tusooa> 折腾挂了，咋会自动跳转到http://www.searchdiscovered.com/?pid=5POXE2HY6&dn=referer_detect 的
<qingshi163> ScarletWolf: 还在用gnome2
<ScarletWolf> chenshaoju: 看介绍Unity很漂亮，但Ubuntu没征求用户意见就把它弄成默认的了。。。
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 用了用lxde，挺快
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 不过有些窗口打开后不能默认最大化，这让我很郁闷。。。
<ScarletWolf> qingshi163: 如果窗口能最大化，那么不用看，直接拿鼠标往右上角一点就能关闭，多方便
<ScarletWolf> 有人知道lxde窗口如何设置默认打开后最大化吗？把窗口最大化然后关闭的传统方法好像不灵
<dufei> qiangshi163：能不能远程一下，你帮我看看
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 呃。。。
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 雨林木风用的应该是 gnome吧？竟然没有gedit。。。
<dufei> 恩是的
<qingshi163> dufei: 有leafpad码
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 那安装一个算了，sudo apt-get install gedit
<dufei> 不知道在LIinux系统怎么远程
<qingshi163> dufei: 用ssh远程，你要开sshd
<dufei> 在终端输入命令吗
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 是啊
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 你装一个gedit不行么？
<ScarletWolf> dufei: sudo apt-get install gedit
<dufei> 怎么装
<ScarletWolf> 终端里输入sudo apt-get install gedit
<qingshi163> dufei: 终端里输入命令 终端里面可以用ctrl+shift+v 粘贴
<flay> 为啥每次启动时 到/scripts/init-bottom这一步是要等很久
<dufei> 恩，正在安装
<MaskRay> ed 就可以了
<dufei> sudo apt-get install gedit
<chenshaoju> ScarletWolf 恩……不过登录的时候还是可以选择的。。。。我用Unity就弄崩溃过……而且托盘区的小图标无法自定义也是一大问题。
<dufei> 正在处理用于 python-support 的触发器...
<cfy> MaskRay: 重启装archlinux 去...
<dufei> 到这个是不是安装完成
<qingshi163> chenshaoju: 可以自定义把
<cfy> MaskRay: 无奈...
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 等一会看看
<dufei> 好的
<chenshaoju> qingshi163 任务条右击没反映。
<qingshi163> dufei: 跳回光标了码
<dufei> 恩
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 那就已经装好了
<dufei> 回到了最初终端
<dufei> 哦，好的
<dufei> 那现在可以使用gedit了吧
<qingshi163> chenshaoju: 是要把使用托盘区的应用程序显示进去码
<ScarletWolf> dufei: 应该可以了
<qingshi163> chenshaoju: 要用什么dconfig设置，没有图形界面，搜一下把
<dufei> 还是mv: 无法获取"/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<qingshi163> dufei: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<qingshi163> 然后出来编辑器了把
<tusooa> cd _site && ncftpput -R -u xth_7687576 ftp.xtreemhost.com /tusooa.tk/htdocs/ *
<dufei> 恩，出来了
<qingshi163> dufei: http://code.bulix.org/gglfwn-80397 把这里面的复制进去
<dufei> qingshi163：好的
<qingshi163> dufei: 然后保存
<chenshaoju> qingshi163  找到了，ComplzConfig里有一个叫Unity Config 的东西。
<chenshaoju> qingshi163 比较复杂，还得慢慢研究。:P
<chenshaoju> qingshi163 还有一个叫Confity的，也能配置。看来得好好研究了。
<dufei> 保存好了
<qingshi163> dufei: 终端输入 sudo update-grub
<MeaCulpa> .
<dufei> 恩
<dufei> Generating grub.cfg ...
<dufei> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<dufei> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<dufei> done
<dufei> dufei@dufei-how:~$
<chenshaoju> Confity：Unity配置工具 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/softuse/20110520/109649.html
<qingshi163> dufei: 还是没有找到win...
<flay> 各位，我刚才那个问题 没有人遇到过吗
<dufei> qingshi163：教我开远程把
<qingshi163> dufei: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dufei> 恩
<void1> 2个月前，Fedora工程指导委员会决定Fedora 16将以Btrfs作为默认文件系统。现在，Fedora撤回了决定，Btrfs不再作为Fedora 16默认文件系统，原因是时间不充足，无法达到改变默认文件系统所要满足的基本要求。
<dufei> openssh-server 已经是最新的版本了
<qingshi163> dufei: sshd
<dufei> 可是找不到在哪里打开
<qingshi163> dufei: 终端输入 sshd
<dufei> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<dufei> 啥意思
<dufei> qingshi163
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 我的无线老是都不到网路，但是我把无线模块ath9k,先rmmod，然后再modprobe,就好了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340987 　　我的具体现象是：开机后，按hotkey开启ｗｉｆｉ，能够搜到网,但是，当我按hotkey 关闭wifi后，然后连接无线网络，但是就是连不上了，但是，我用rmmod ath9k ; 然后modprobe ath9k 再连接 ...
<qingshi163> dufei: 需要绝对地址
<dufei> qingshi163：那……
<qingshi163> dufei: 不明白。。。配置文件的问题？？
<MaskRay> dufei: /usr/sbin/sshd
<dufei> 哦，好的，谢谢
<dufei> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<tusooa> ^k^: 发错区了吧
<^k^> tusooa, 是事实。  ㍥ 
<dufei> MaskRay：Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<dufei> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<dufei> 这……
<tusooa> ^k^: 你说的是3分事实7分虚构
<^k^> tusooa, 就在三？  ㍥ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 对啊，你是bot
<^k^> tusooa, 你的目的是啊，我BOT。  ㍥ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 差不多
<MaskRay> 最讨厌发行版乱改位置了
<^k^> tusooa, 但不完全呢？  ㍥ 
<qingshi163> dufei: ssh-keygen -b 4096 -t dsa
<tusooa> ^k^: 那是让其他人知道你是bot
<^k^> .
<dufei> DSA keys must be 1024 bits
<tusooa> ^k^: 从哪儿乱学来的
<^k^> 现在是真人
<^k^> 我重启一下
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> er, ub]
<qingshi163> dufei: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<dufei> qingshi163：Generating public/private dsa key pair.
<dufei> Enter file in which to save the key (/home/dufei/.ssh/id_dsa):
<iIlL10oO> tusooa: 电脑重启后,如何让脚本自动运行,非root账号运行
<flay> 请教plymouth这个可以删掉么
<tusooa> iIlL10oO: rc.local里加sudo -u username some program这样的
<dufei> qingshi163:+--[ DSA 1024]----+
<dufei> |      .oE.       |
<dufei> |      +o o       |
<dufei> |     + .o .      |
<dufei> |    . . .        |
<dufei> |       .So .     |
<^k^> dufei:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<iIlL10oO> tusooa: o
<luckyboy> 怎么没有说话的呢/
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa> luckyboy: 刚才被+q了
<luckyboy> 问个fedora的问题没人鄙视我吧
<luckyboy> fedora的2.6.40内核是不是就是3.0的？
<Naked89> 谁有google+
<Naked89> 让我加你吧
<iIlL10oO> 我有
<luckyboy> 我也有
<Naked89> 名字报上来
<adam8157> luckyboy: 就是3.0.0 tag不同而已
<luckyboy> 哦
<luckyboy> 我: 记得好像在什么地方看到过说是3.0的来着
<adam8157> luckyboy: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-15-2-6-40-kernel.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora 15 专用的 2.6.40 内核 — LinuxTOY
<luckyboy> 好像是吧
<luckyboy> 刚从ubuntu转到fedora有点不怎么习惯
<Naked89> 慢慢来 就习惯了
<Naked89> 用了一段时间 还是10.04好
<fouvyP> 风雨木林发行版真是纠结
<Naked89> 打死都不用
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 系统宕机了？不知道是不是最近系统更新那个包影响到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340992 最近公司几台nvidia显卡的电脑都出现开机到xorg后宕机的情况，8月5日之前还是好好的，8号上班就都出现开不了机的现象； 不知道其它朋友有这样的情况吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyhic — 2011-08-09 13:31
<fouvyP> 我怀疑dufei安装系统时候是不是把win 7覆盖了
<luckyboy> 因为想找个占用内存小的就用了个fedora xfce定制版
<cfy_> roylez, MaskRay  换了arch就好了。。。
<cfy_> roylez, MaskRay  有写AP,没master
<roylez> cfy_: 不是吧...
<roylez> cfy_: 你用的3.0的linux？
<cfy_> roylez 嗯，有AP就行了吧。。。
<roylez> cfy_: 贴一下
<roylez> cfy_: 我家里的笔记本内置的，ath9k的，不是
<cfy_> roylez 我怎么贴？
<roylez> cfy_: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<cfy_> 我现在手机。。。
<cfy_> 那我拍照
<roylez> cfy_: ....你这个蛋疼君。手机打字还这么快
 * calebot 都上 3.0.1 了
<gplus> Hi
<cfy_> roylez 我去贴。。。
<^k^> gplus, 好  ㍥ 
<MaskRay> 3.1.0-rc1 了
<roylez> cfy_: 只要能用就行，不过我那用ath9k驱动的内置无线网卡，显示的是master而不是ap
<cfy_> roylez 正在传。。。。我开不来ap啊。。。
<cfy_> roylez paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87162
<roylez> cfy_: 开ap是我要的，你只要aircrack吧
<Kandu> cfy_: XD 還是換了。換了 arch 基本上可以穩定了
<ineed> Hi
<roylez> cfy_: okay吧...
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍥ 
<dufei> 谁给介绍个好用的Linux 系统呗
<roylez> cfy_: 似乎150M没有驱动
<cfy_> Kandu arch有没有debian稳？
<roylez> cfy_: 最高54Mbps，看到没？
<Kandu> cfy_: arch 反應快，以前一個無線網卡驅動因為內核頭變動無法編譯了，一看 aur 裡有人給補丁，yaourt 搞定
<cfy_> roylez 嗯，我看到了
<Kandu> cfy_: 沒
<ineed> dufei: Leopard
<cfy_> kandu 那会死掉么？
<Kandu> cfy_: 除了打包方便，和 debian 沒法比的
<metbsd> chrome一出，firefox就得靠边了
<Kandu> cfy_: 可能
<Kandu> cfy_: 上次我升級內核死了一次，拿了以前 ubuntu 光碟裡的內核來啟動的
<metbsd> arch最大的问题就是太依赖wiki
<ineed> metbsd: chrome支持插件吗？
<dufei> 在Linux上有没有办法硬盘安装
<metbsd> 支持？
<metbsd> 现在很多FF插件的开发者都转投chrome了
<cfy_> kandu 厄。。。我还是就debian先
<ilovezoe> 有没有懂电子电路的。看看这个电源指示电路，行得通不 http://www.crystalradio.cn/bbs/attachments/month_1104/20110423_d9de56e7ab46de2f6490f1f0G9Pq0S01.jpg
<dufei> ineed
<cfy_> kandu 主要是我菜，否则其实可以编译3的内核给debian
<Kandu> cfy_: debian 編譯內核好像很方便
<Kandu> cfy_: 有專門的命令，似乎
<ineed> metbsd: 我觉得将来还是支持plug-in的软件比较流行
<metbsd> debian就是喜欢搞特殊，没别的好处
<Kandu> cfy_: 我也太菜，看了新維護人員手冊還是不會打包，於是只能用 arch 了
<cfy_> kandu 嗯，是的，不过，我给忘了。。。happyaron跟我说过
<metbsd> ineed, 我觉得以后还是速度快，体积小的软件比较流行，而不是又肥又插满插件的软件
<adam8157> Kandu: 装菜
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒。看了那手冊，打包知其然，不知其所以然。不知那些命令背後做了啥，不敢用
<ineed> metbsd: 那你说emacs是不是全身插满了插件，它流行不？
<metbsd> 我最讨厌emacs了
<metbsd> emacs现在没什么人用了
<adam8157> metbsd: 不用去讨厌吧...我超爱vim, 但是感觉两派人吵来吵去挺无聊的
<metbsd> 不就是个类似notepad的软件吗
<mao> metbsd: 你说的其实是unix的设计哲学吧lol
<metbsd> 修改完文件，储存后就退出了，何必搞那么不友善
<metbsd> unix的设计哲学是啥呀
<mao> metbsd: 你说的其实是unix的设计哲学吧lol
<metbsd> mao给大伙讲讲
<metbsd> 我说的那么多，你觉得哪部分是unix的设计哲学
<mao> metbsd:我也不是很了解，是不是，一个软件尽量只完成一个任务，但是绝对的精巧清晰，要想完成一项大的任务时考虑把这些软件组合起来，比如管道，比如脚本
<mao> metbsd: 可能我说的比较牵强
<metbsd> 应该不是的
<mao> 我当时在一本书中看到的，也不是很理解
<metbsd> 其实呢，linux和unix是毫无关系的，不过这是后话了
<ilovezoe> metbsd: 你用bsd?
<ilovezoe> 以前。
<mao> metbsd: 我没怎么接触过unix，只装过一次opensolaris，我觉得吧，除了内核不同，其他还是大同小异的，不知道这样说客观不客观
<metbsd> 我还是告诉你我甚么不用吧
<metbsd> beos真的没用过
<metbsd> 还有aix用的不太多
<metbsd> 因为机器贵
<ScarletWolf> Do one thing and do it well ?
<metbsd> mac osx用的也不多
<mao> Do one thing and do it well  好像是这样的
<ineed> metbsd: hp-ux 用过没？
<metbsd> 没用过
<metbsd> openbsd没用过
<ineed> metbsd: freebsd
<metbsd> 用过
<ineed> metbsd: 什么感觉
<metbsd> 很有unix感
<ineed> metbsd: ...
<mao> freebsd本身就是unix吧
<mao> 广义的讲
<metbsd> bsd是直接由unix衍变的
<ineed> 应该分三类
<metbsd> linux是重新写的代码
<Kandu> cfy_: 啊，剛找到一個簡明的比較類似 arch 的打包方式。換用 debian 去ing
<ineed> Unix linux bsd
<mao> 原来如此
<ScarletWolf> linux最开始不是借鉴了很多Minix方面的东西么？
<ineed> Unix都是收费的，并且很贵，只能在特定的机型上运行
<ineed> Unix不能在pc上跑
<mao> 说实话，我看过好几次书，一直都搞不清他们的家谱关系
<ScarletWolf> Minix似乎走的是 微内核 路线
<Punna> POSIX..
<cfy_> Kandu,  看下链接
<ineed> mao: unix是源头，衍生了bsd.
<Kandu> cfy_: dpkb-deb
<Kandu> dpkg-deb
<ScarletWolf> BSD是学院派，linux是黑客派。
<ilovezoe> ip route show | awk '/^default/{print $3}' 和 ip route show | grep '^default' | sed -e 's/default via \([^ ]*\).*/\1/' 的输出结果是一样么。在本机上是一样的。
<ineed> mao: linux模仿unix，但源代码跟unix无关
<ilovezoe> 那些东西有那么严格的界限吗
<mao> ineed：那么就是linux跟bsd，unix毫无关系喽？
<mao> ineed:看来我看的比较肤浅,我只是知道他们的文件组织结构差不多
<ineed> mao: 或许是
<namoamitafo> linux怎么会和unix毫无关系
<mao> ineed: sun公司的应该归到哪一类阿》
<namoamitafo> 明显是Unix-like的
<ineed> mao: 正宗的unix
<mao> ineed：怪不得说solaris血统高贵呢
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 现在我的wlan0成了wlan2...eth0成了eth2...
<ilovezoe> http://img.ddvip.com/2006_03/1143803216_ddvip_3168.gif
<ineed> mao: aix也是unix
<namoamitafo> cfy: 修改udev规则
<ineed> mao: 想当年，unix曾卖到5000$
<chattan> 又开始说血统了。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦....是这样...原来如此..
<chattan> 搞得跟果粉似的
<ilovezoe> http://tilt.lib.tsinghua.edu.cn/files/unix.png 清华搞的。
<mao> chattan: 不是不是，我无意挑起政治纠纷
<ilovezoe> 血统。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 移动硬盘安装Ubuntu的几个问题.还有更多从没见过的诡异现象. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340997 因为电脑硬件出了点问题.....硬盘不能启动....所以就用移动硬盘的live CD在移动硬盘上安装了ubuntu11.04 之后遇到了一些问题.... 1. 我的移动硬盘分区 sda1 Fat32. 最早安装过syslinux用来引导一些工具.现在mbr ...
<ScarletWolf> Unix太贵了，小公司买不起啊。。。
<Kandu> cfy: udev 規則寫下好了
<mao> chattan: 说这玩的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,我试下
<ScarletWolf> 所以市场被x86 + linux给抢走了
<mao> chattan: 不好意思
<ineed> mao: mac os 也是unix
<ilovezoe> oops.
<ScarletWolf> ineed:  Mac OS不是修改了BSD么？
<ilovezoe> 只能说源自。ok?
<ScarletWolf> 苹果用开源的东西，做出来的产品比谁都封闭。。。
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 获得过unix的授权
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 不是BSD么？
<ScarletWolf> ineed: BSD许可证的话，做什么都无所谓吧
<GNUdog> ineed, ScarletWolf mao OS X 的底层，Darwin 是被归类到 Unix 而不是 Unix-like 的
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 认证而已, 授权只是商标
<adam8157> cfy: 你这是闹哪样?
<ineed> adam8157: 为什么贝尔后面出的两款系统没人用？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pascal的pos函数支持啥高级功能
<adam8157> ineed: 复杂了, 最重要的原因是"Unix够用了"
<adam8157> 其实plan9多牛的...
<ineed> Plan9 inferno为什么没人用？
<chattan> mao: .....
<ineed> adam8157: 难道他们太超前了？
<chattan> mao: 我是打酱油的。。。你们继续。。。
<adam8157> ineed: 有点超前
<mao> ilovezoe: 那幅图看的头都大了
<GNUdog> adam8157, plan9 到外太空了
<ilovezoe> mao: 很乱。不是三言两语能说清楚的吧。
<adam8157> ineed: 譬如可以把一台机器的进程挪到另外一台机器上
<GNUdog> 而且，市场当时已经不是 Bell Lab 的天下了
<ineed> adam8157: 能在pc上跑吗？
<adam8157> ineed: 貌似有livecd?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯?恢复正常了...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 咋不写周报
<cfy> roylez: 主席,貌似每秒有10^6次个密码可以尝试
<GNUdog> adam8157, 邮件搜索太慢了
<ineed> adam8157: unix是不是能同时登录六个用户？
<cfy> roylez: Kandu: MaskRay: 嗯,我的密码被crack,需要6.3191746E+14年....
<ineed> adam8157: 还是一键切换
<adam8157> ineed: 能登录很多很多很多
<GNUdog> adam8157, 求在跑的那个 errata 号
<adam8157> GNUdog: https://errata.devel.redhat.com/errata/show/11558
<GNUdog> adam8157, 3x
<namoamitafo> cfy: 破你密码肯定不用那么久
<cfy> namoamitafo: why?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 他不会是随机枚举的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可惜,我的密码是随机生成的...
<adam8157> cfy: wep or wpa ?
<cfy> adam8157: wpa-psk
<adam8157> cfy: 这个也能破?
<cfy> adam8157: 获得握手包以后,暴力破....
<adam8157> cfy: 暴力, 我整个64位的, 得破解到哪一年啊
<cfy> adam8157: 破到.................
<qingshi163> adam8157: 破到你忘了密码
<cfy> adam8157: 其实也快...只要数学进步了..说不定有方法...
<GNUdog> 另外，对 OSX 为啥是 UNIX 感兴趣的，可以参考 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X 和 Apple 的文件，http://images.apple.com/macosx/docs/OSX_for_UNIX_Users_TB_July2011.pdf
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mac OS X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ineed> adam8157: #plan9里竟然有人？
 * tenzu 拜神
<ineed> 请问，现在能玩会儿bot吗？
<ineed> 没人说话代表默认啦
<aint> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 26.76% (Lv6)
<ilovezoe> jrrp
 * Oicebot ilovezoe今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 58.92% (Lv12)
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 26.76% (Lv6)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，aint姨妈。
<ilovezoe> 哈哈。
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<aint> ^k^: master?
<Naked89> 想安个arch  下载哪个镜相
<^k^> aint, botmaster。  ㍦ 
<Hoxily> aint: ^K^是机器人.短时间内连续发言会被禁言的.
<Hoxily> aint: 若干分钟后会恢复.
<aint> Hoxily: 它是谁的？
<Hoxily> aint: 它?你指哪个?
<cfy> Naked89: core那个x86_64
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 装arch也方便,只要一个usb stick就行.
<Naked89> cfy: 这不是64位系统的吗
<cfy> Kandu: roylez: 我是没光驱的T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R8
<aint> Hoxily: ^k^是谁的？
<Naked89> 我想安装32位的
<namoamitafo> cfy: ?
<cfy> Naked89: 那你想要啥架构?
<mao> Hoxily: 我说怎么没见过他说话，好酷的一个人啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • RING 4024PMH 600dpi條碼列印機 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341003 RING 4024PMH 600dpi條碼列印機 我司是RING系列条码打印机中国地区经销商，部分型号列表： RING 408PEL+ 条码打印机、RING 408PE+ 条码打印机、RING 412PE+ 条码打印机、RING 4012PLM+ 条码打印机、RING 4008PIM条码打印机、RING 4012PIM条码打印机、RING 4012 ...
<Naked89> cfy: 我只有2g内存  用64位没什么意义
<Hoxily> aint: 不知道.我只知道 Oicebot 的主人是谁.
<cfy> Naked89: 我不知道dual是啥意思...
<cfy> Naked89: i686吧
<aint> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给aint递上一张洁白的手绢。 R3
<Naked89> cfy: 哦
<cfy> Naked89: dual是双架构的意思
<tenzu> cfy:  dual boot那个?
<cfy> Naked89: http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/latest/archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯,
<Naked89> cfy: 那要怎么安装  有好一点的教程吗？能硬盘安装否？
<cfy> Naked89: http://www.archlinux.org/download/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Arch Linux - Downloads
<cfy> Naked89: 你有U盘么?
<tenzu> cfy:  32-bit 和 64-bit都在里面了,方便
<aint> 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对aint说：没错。
<Naked89> cfy: 有u盘，不能硬盘安装吗？
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯,是不错 :D
<cfy> Naked89: 不清楚,我U盘装的
<Naked89> cfy: 只有300多m？
<cfy> Naked89: 装完之后,再联网嘛
<Hoxily> aint: 要不,你查看一下当前频道里每个人的ip地址信息,与^K^的ip信息比较看看.通常主人与bot有相同的ip地址.
<aint> T_T 是不是？
<tenzu> unetbootin做个liveUSB, 安装方便
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给aint递上一张洁白的手绢。 R9
<Naked89> cfy: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn  我现在都用中科大的源
<^k^> ⇪ title: USTC Open Source Software Mirror
<cfy> tenzu: untebootin没成功过...
<cfy> Naked89: 哦,随你,我一直163
<Naked89> cfy: 主要是在学校 能ipv6  速度飞快。  用什么刻u盘？
<tenzu> cfy:  挑U盘,我有一个lenovo的也是总不成功,kingston的没问题
<namoamitafo> Naked89: 用dd
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯,我是sandisk的
<namoamitafo> Naked89: 你看ArchWiki
<Naked89> namoamitafo: dd？
<qingshi163> Naked89: 硬盘装也可以的
<namoamitafo> Naked89: 有个安装指南的
<Naked89> qingshi163: 我看看 还是喜欢硬盘
<Naked89> namoamitafo: 我去看看
<tenzu> cfy:  我刻了一张盘,嘿嘿
<Naked89> 电脑不能刻盘 cfy
<mao> whois ^k^
<cfy> tenzu: 没光驱.....
<qingshi163> Naked89: 我都拿arch的启动盘当应急盘用
<cfy> Naked89: 我都没光驱....
<mao> sorry
<Naked89> cfy: 我用ubuntu livecd
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: 你看 http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc
<mao> 忘加slash了
<^k^> ⇪ title: ath9k_htc - Linux Wireless
<cfy> Router2: 中得 Supported Features
<jyfl987> 我现在苦恼于不知道如何给小本装个win32日常用
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也是用 ath9k 不過是筆電的
<qingshi163> jyfl987: 装完在用grub写下mbr就可以了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不错.ath9k还行吧,不过老内核就麻烦了.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可以的，現在反而是 NM管理太新了，有個bug,,導致不能自動鏈接
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥内核?
<Naked89> qingshi163: 有硬盘安装的教程吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 這個 ath9k我在 f14就能用的，，到現在f15
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.我其实是说ar9271
<metbsd> 老台式机不支持USB 启动，也没有光驱，该怎么安装？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 反正我debian squeeze不行....
<cfy> metbsd: grub -> iso吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: debian可以升级内核吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我是 AR9285
<cfy> namoamitafo: how?
<metbsd> 能说详细点吗
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你去看看有没有backports
<cfy> metbsd: 用grub2或者grub4dos,引导iso
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你自己编译也没问题吧
<iGnome> metbsd: 去论坛抄一个
<iGnome> cfy: 你买小本本了？
<metbsd> grub4dos怎么安装？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我说麻烦.没说不行....我的意思是对我来说麻烦...
<cfy> iGnome: 没有.买了一个无线网卡
<iGnome> 那贪便宜。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ iGnome 已經發下 神諭了 去 抄吧，，我去吃飯了
<cfy> iGnome: ...没有...
<iGnome> 那种网卡，都是小本带的。叫啥去了。都是便宜货嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87162
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我是 AR9285
<iGnome> 以前是madewifi
<metbsd> 去哪里抄啊
<cfy> iGnome: 看,我可以ap咯
<metbsd> 不懂
<iGnome> 还带照片。。。
<qingshi163> Naked89: 和其他的没什么区别，用grub引导即可
<cfy> iGnome: 我手机拍的...
<iGnome> metbsd: 论坛，搜索 grub2 iso。这都不会啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 給我 OP  我想踢一位 二進制生命體
<iGnome> cfy: 我相机丢了。昨天买了一个nikon的。
<cfy> Naked89: 有U 盘么?
<cfy> iGnome: 有钱神
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你找 roylez
<cfy> iGnome: 财神阿
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 直接ignore不就好了?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 谁玩ignore谁
<iGnome> 我的Z5坏了。可耻的sony，修不好。
<metbsd> iGnome, 我不装ubuntu装其他的行吗
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...
<lanwoniu> what is 二進制生命體??
<iGnome> metbsd: 当然可以
<metbsd> iGnome, 你买了尼康甚么型号的
<iGnome> s3100
<iGnome> 好小的
<iGnome> 我的Z5，准备留100年，当古董保存
<metbsd> 我的是尼康D90
<cfy> roylez: arch直接就支持了...不用改rules...
<iGnome> metbsd: 这种的。我不买了。
<iGnome> 我的Z5，你看看，多洋气的。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 存储抗不住100年
<calebot> jyfl987: 可以转移啊
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。。古董而已。不用
<jyfl987> calebot: 到时候不能开机 有啥意义
<calebot> jyfl987: 虚拟机
<iGnome> 干电池的。不会灭
<iGnome> 5号，100年后，应该还是标准尺寸
<jyfl987> 许多古董都是可以用的哦 像那个亮了百年的白帜灯
<calebot> 纽扣电池规格都换好几代了
<iGnome> 当然可以用
<jyfl987> 我感觉100年后 你得去同样博物馆里找5号电池
<iGnome> 纽扣的，没规范的
<jyfl987> 你想想 100年前的工业标准 有几个到现在还用了了
<iGnome> 都是厂家定的
<calebot> jyfl987: 百年灯是 tesla 搞的
<iGnome> 干电池5号。100年后，变核能干电池，还是5号。 lol
 * calebot 觉得百年后电池不会有 5 号那么大颗的
<jyfl987> 到时候说不定输电方式你都接受不了 额 说不定是无线输电的 根本没电池这种东西
<iGnome> 能量大了嘛。
<jyfl987> 到处都是能量
<iGnome> 那我留几节就是
<calebot> 到时候可能都穿在身上了
<iGnome> 干电池，激活容易的
<jyfl987> hoho 电池更留不住
<iGnome> 科学小常识而已
<calebot> 虚拟屏幕 + 可穿式电脑
<jyfl987> 现在想想 存储还是石碑靠谱
<jyfl987> 虽然写入时间有点长
<iGnome> 石碑啊。不如微雕，更容易保存
<iGnome> 米粒微雕
<iGnome> 表明处理下，放真空容器
<jyfl987> 越精细的东西 越容易丢信息阿 至少物理学上是这样 dna存信息另外算
<calebot> dna 也容易丢信息的
<iGnome> 看过第5元素没。别人的dna，无数条旋转的。
<iGnome> 可以复原出人来
<jyfl987> 我将来还是搞生物编程 把我的视频刻录到什么细菌的dna去 让他们到处繁衍
<iGnome> 嗯
<jyfl987> 如果能控制细菌进化喜好就更好了 让他们在我挂了以后还继续从事我喜欢的收集 处理工作等
<roylez> cfy: 废话...
<roylez> iGnome: 神
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<iGnome> http://tech.sina.com.cn/digi/digi_dc/document/2005-01-27/49600.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【美能达 DiMAGE Z5】_参数_报价_图片_文章_论坛_视频_配件_数码相机_数码相机_新浪数码_新浪网
 * jyfl987 祝主席万寿无疆 祝ee永远健康 祝哈皮比较健康
<iGnome> roylez: 发图
<jyfl987> palomino|working:
<namoamitafo> cfy: 都折腾过gentoo了, 编译个内核不就是三下五除二
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: lfs
<roylez> iGnome: ....
<metbsd> 编译来编译去，都是别人写的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 上次说你那上司，折腾avr，啥型号的
<calebot> gentoo 编内核也是自动的吧？
<iGnome> metbsd: lol
<iGnome> roylez: 有好图没
<jyfl987> iGnome: atmegal 8
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 你自己写内核?
<iGnome> jyfl987: 果然低档。
<roylez> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87162
<jyfl987> iGnome: 也有其他的 不过没有折腾 avr32
<metbsd> 我不写任何东西，所以我也不编译
<iGnome> 有stm32的。搞不。 jyfl987
<MaskRay> gentoo 的 genkernel，自动
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 jyfl987 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iGnome> roylez: nnnnd
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这芯片价格普遍贵 不上当
<roylez> palomino|working: 以为你死掉了呢，没想到还活着，真好
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 有什么好显卡
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。。。至少啥接口都带嘛。
<palomino|working> ? , jyfl987
<palomino|working> 你要买? , jyfl987
<jyfl987> iGnome: 去买arm 什么接口都带了呢
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。。这就是arm的某特定核心啊
<metbsd> http://tech.sina.com.cn/digi/digi_dc/document/2008-08-27/50450.html
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 问问 我准备装个编译机 不过将来想上个显卡 看看要用多少功率的电源
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【尼康 D90】Nikon D90_参数_报价_图片_文章_论坛_视频_配件_数码相机_数码相机_新浪数码_新浪网
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你前面不是说avr的额
<iGnome> 不记得arm这样的通用机型，带不带spi了。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 这是2个型号嘛。 :D
<metbsd> namoamitafo, 大部分编译的新手，天天说今天编译了个甚么，其实除了打个命令就甚么都不会的
<jyfl987> 我想找个堆栈计算机来玩玩
<palomino|working> 显卡的话amd比较省电的 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 现在性价比最好的ati是哪个型号的？
<namoamitafo> metbsd: 编译内核就打个命令恐怕不行吧
<palomino|working> 这个我不太清楚...
<palomino|working> 不过6850之类的应该可以吧
<jyfl987> palomino|working: ä»·æ ¼
<iGnome> 你上司在lin下，孤独。。只好玩avr? jyfl987
<iGnome> 问下价格
<cfy> roylez: 什么废话?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我们都是lin 谈不上孤独吧 他就是喜欢avr嘛
<jyfl987> 我还是喜欢mips
<cfy> namoamitafo: gentoo是自动的嘛...
<metbsd> 除非是嵌入式，要不然真的不知道编译内核来干吗
<namoamitafo> cfy: 一般不是自己配参数的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我搞过一次的
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後在 jyfl987 家搞個 AVR 設備監控
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不清楚,我现在随便编译一个看看行不行
<iGnome> jyfl987: 那ATmega8啥价格的
<jyfl987> metbsd: 对系统默认的载入模块不爽 可以重新编译全加进内核去 或者自己写个 模块 自己改个模块什么的
<namoamitafo> cfy: debian是用make-kpkg
<jyfl987> iGnome: 忘了 反正没有51便宜
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我是$ make KDEB_PKGVERSION=custom.1.0 deb-pkg
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 那简单的芯片。别指望搞复杂的
<iGnome> 记得都没lin协议
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 那用intel的CPU
<jyfl987> http://diy.360buy.com/DIY_Xxpz.aspx?id=600611   palomino|working你看下这个组合 这个只是我配出来看下价格的 实际上我要买个包开核的cpu
<namoamitafo> cfy: orz
<iGnome> cpu不适合搞控制
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你年轻的时候有没有见过堆栈计算机？
<iGnome> 这概念模糊
<roylez> cfy: arch不用改udev
<jyfl987> 我那有本书叫 基于堆栈的计算机
 * adam8157 来晚了?
<iGnome> 不知道啥才叫堆栈计算机啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对了, 你换arch了?
<jyfl987> 出得很早 我怀疑市场上绝迹了 额
<iGnome> 你个书虫子？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没.
<cfy> roylez: 哦.
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/cc0Ey.jpg
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我想你折腾起来怎么这么快
<roylez> palomino|working: 你老婆 http://i.imgur.com/cc0Ey.jpg
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不可能....
<iGnome> 又欺负破马
<jyfl987> 堆栈计算机对于forth实现很爽哈
<MaskRay> cfy: 换gentoo了？
<palomino|working> 鹿好吃么?
<cfy> MaskRay: 没.....
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/obfOW.jpg
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 还行
<palomino|working> :o , fivesheep
<palomino|working> 回头去米国尝尝。。 , fivesheep
<iGnome> metbsd: 想起一个事情，你舍得买很贵的相机？
<roylez> iGnome: 台风 http://i.imgur.com/Yf04t.jpg
<metbsd> iGnome, 我买了D90
<iGnome> fivesheep: 吃植物的动物，肉都粗糙的啊
<fivesheep> 买D90 不如买SD15
<iGnome> metbsd: 多少钱买的
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/Xp6aE.jpg
<metbsd> 7K RMB
<iGnome> roylez: 看不懂的，别发
<iGnome> metbsd: 真舍得
<namoamitafo> cfy: 换freebsd了 ?
 * adam8157 没有相机, 谁给个?
<iGnome> 丫丫的，都比我有钱
<cfy> namoamitafo: ......
<roylez> iGnome: 我比你穷
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 现在市面上哪家的主板是 open firmware或者 openbios的？ iGnome  palomino|working?
<cfy> iGnome: 神,我相信你是最有钱的....
<iGnome> roylez: 你被子都比我多。
<iGnome> cfy: 你书比我多
<roylez> iGnome: ...啥意思
<iGnome> roylez: 你上次，，上次不是说买2床蚕食被子？
<iGnome> 蛮久了
<roylez> iGnome: 没买啊，没钱
<iGnome> 蚕丝被子，多少钱一床的，3斤的那种。
<roylez> iGnome: 熬过冬天了
<iGnome> 又假装没买
<calebot> jyfl987: 一般都不是，但有些可以刷 openbios
<iGnome> 不会是被 MeaCulpa 一起买的吧。还2床
<MaskRay> cfy: 或者像卖瓜琶那样，装 sabayon
<adam8157> iGnome: 那该买一床的
<CyrusYzGTt> 南半球還在冬天呢
<iGnome> adam8157: 9494
<iGnome> jiero呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要,我就debian
<iGnome> 估计真是冬天，还在被子里面颤抖
<cfy> Kandu: 你那次arch用别的os去救,是啥情况?
<MaskRay> debian 是如何吸引你的？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.138.8.116/6200/6023932683_26a2124908_z.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 稳定.而且应该都能干成事
<iGnome> 天天看debian，可以侦测出身体的健康。 MaskRay
<calebot> 天天看debian, 可以玩软妹子
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e8ae7djw1djy59n4m1dj.jpg
 * adam8157 debian积累的东西太多了, 舍不得扔, 扔了就白折腾了
<iGnome> calebot: 额。这为啥
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你折腾的不都是发行版无关的，你的仓库
<calebot> 身体健康才能玩软妹子啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 那具体拿些可以刷openbios呢
<iGnome> 。
<jyfl987> calebot: openbios提供forth的 必要时候可以自己写代码改功能 哼哼
<adam8157> MaskRay: 有啦, 研究了debian很多东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ..ASUS的有 New Revision的標示，都可以刷bios..
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且比較安全
<MaskRay> 找机会用回 systemd
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1djyhaah537g.gif
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1djyanp8mtoj.jpg
<calebot> systemd--
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我要买的一个板子 好像是技嘉的 说有双bios的 那种应该也可以刷吧
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6455a47btw1djy5k069bcj.jpg
<adam8157> iGnome: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151148.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: [快讯]Opera浏览器的中国版叫“欧朋” 中文logo曝光_Opera_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e8ae7djw1djxxg893e8j.jpg
<adam8157> 虎躯一震
<iGnome> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<GNUdog> Opera 无爱，中文渲染默认不怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> ee去投訴
<adam8157> roylez: 看到上半截就知道是啥了, 果断关了, 办公室啊
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: lin下有什么刷bios的工具？
<CyrusYzGTt> opera 11.50極速
<iGnome> 烂名字
<adam8157> roylez: 煎蛋无聊图还是妹子图里头见过
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ flashrom 還是 flashrpm忘記那個纔是，，，
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> 好 我找到了个
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你不是该用 redhat 的……
<adam8157> MaskRay: 卖艺不卖身
<MaskRay> calebot: systemd 怎么了？
<calebot> MaskRay: systemd author 是个自大的白痴
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62231101gw1djxxnce97fj.jpg
<calebot> systemd 没必要的 功能/库依赖 一堆，还只支持 linux
<GNUdog> adam8157, MaskRay 其实现在 RH 系的东西，把依赖修好了，还还可以啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 其实从最小化装起, 不要经常安装卸载的, 也可以, 例如我办公室的台式机
<MaskRay> 瞬间，我不想还回 systemd 了
<GNUdog> <---  追求稳定
<MaskRay> systemd 名字也不好，搜出来的都是 system
<calebot> systemd / p*kit / gnome 已经得罪了 2/3 的开源用户了
<calebot> systemd / p*kit / gnome3 已经得罪了 2/3 的开源用户了
<calebot> systemd 也不稳定啊
<iGnome> calebot: 又学微菜。
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 gnome3很討厭 systemd
<GNUdog> calebot, policykit?
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 gnome3 吾 很討厭 systemd
<MaskRay> policykit polkit 已经从我机器里消失了
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 话说，我装了 FC15，然后看了眼，就删了回 FC14 了
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 我沒有，，
<adam8157> GNUdog CyrusYzGTt MaskRay : systemd那个作者搞出来的东西, 都增加复杂度且不健壮, 例如pulseaudio. 但是看起来feature都很好
<calebot> adam8157: 就是画大饼而已，但是难吃啊
<MaskRay> 不同发行版的 filesystem hierarchy 真讨厌
<GNUdog> adam8157, pulse 还算好的了吧？我在 ubuntu 上跑的还可以，偶尔挂一挂
<calebot> pulseaudio 也被 vlc 开发者骂得狗血淋头
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯
<calebot> vlc 开发者是 oss / alsa 党人
<calebot> systemd 那家伙就是会画大饼而已
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/642beb18gw1djz6q9cbx5j.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个不错...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 在 lwn 上发现了好多 lxc 的文章
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 挺好滴东西
<lifewhite> hi
<^k^> lifewhite, 好  ㍧ 
<lifewhite> 大家这是在说什么啊
<roylez> cfy: opera的中文名叫“欧朋”。
<tenzu> roylez:  ping
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 刷出来的bios文件是什么格式的 你知道不
<iGnome> 。bin or hex。还有啥格式
<iGnome> roylez: 你也对这名字鄙视啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那就是个x86指令了？
<jyfl987> 这么说可以反汇编出来看了
<cfy> roylez: ...
<iGnome> 应该可以吧。你试试。
<iGnome> 没搞过这些
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://news.163.com/11/0809/01/7AVS8VHG00014AED.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 税务总局：8月工资9月发放按3500元起征个税_网易新闻中心
<iGnome> 烧录flash而已
<roylez> tenzu: response in 200s...
<GNUdog> adam8157, intern 没戏
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这个月工资拖6天发好了
<roylez> iGnome: 本来叫“偶仆啦”多好...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 你们貌似是重税
<iGnome> adam8157: 。 可怜的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你用什么工具来反汇编
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我们800后20%
<iGnome> roylez: 你才这样读，是你仆了嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: 我希望他拖6天啊, 米啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好重'
<h9> 请问，双系统和虚拟机，哪个好？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 提高起征点不是好事么 难道是税率调高了？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 已经爬不起来了
<iGnome> adam8157: 我聘用你当soho开发人员。补助你点。
<happyaron> GNUdog: 在校生也这个比例么？
<GNUdog> happyaron, 这个就是 intern 的比例
<happyaron> GNUdog: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是好事啊, 如果我们8月的工资拖到9月发就好了
<cfy> happyaron: 在debian编译内核,用哪个?make xxxxx deb-pkg么?
<happyaron> iGnome: 给他几份工作，每份 800 块。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你接下来的几年一直会是这个税率
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那能差几块钱呢 至于这么愁眉苦脸么
<happyaron> iGnome: 按 intern 算就可以咯
<iGnome> 那太低了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不是吧
<happyaron> cfy: make-kpkg?
<cfy> happyaron: 你用哪个的?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<adam8157> iGnome: 呀, 还soho, 我岂不是神职人员了
<happyaron> cfy: 我用正经的 debuild
<iGnome> 如果能干，月薪至少要8k
<cfy> happyaron: debuild怎么弄?
<happyaron> cfy: 先clone debian 的kernel git
<MaskRay> git clone 的多好……
<calebot> happyaron: 用 source 包？
<happyaron> iGnome: 他不是要避税么。
<happyaron> calebot: 嗯
 * calebot 喜欢 vanilla kernel
<iGnome> 没税。最终结算就是。
<happyaron> adam8157: 税率是谁定的呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 郭嘉
<happyaron> adam8157: 哪个部门的
<calebot> 税率是阶级定的
<cfy> happyaron: 那这样内核版本新么?
<adam8157> happyaron: 这个不知道哦
<jyfl987> iGnome: 还真是 额 老长的
<happyaron> cfy: 没发现不新哦
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.需要新内核
<iGnome> 不是曹操集团的嘛
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.我需要新内核
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦。这个不知学生疾苦的人，他儿子辈孙子悲要遇到黑心老板才好。
 * MaskRay vanilla kernel +1
<adam8157> happyaron: 让侯老板多给你点好了
<chattan> ls 可不可以直接加一个参数 显示 指目录下的子目录呢？
<chattan> ls 可不可以直接加一个参数 显示 指目录下的子目录呢？
<chattan> ls 可不可以直接加一个参数 显示 指目录下的子目录呢？
<happyaron> cfy: debian unstable应该是3.0.0-1，至于是否已经开发到3.0.1我就不知了
<happyaron> adam8157: 税高啊
<chattan> 直显示指定目录下的子目录
<chattan> 不递归
<chattan> ls 可不可以直接加一个参数 显示 指目录下的子目录呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.我试试make deb-pkg的内核看看.
<chattan> 直显示指定目录下的子目录
<adam8157> chattan: -d
<chattan> 不递归
<roylez> happyaron: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1djz419ddscj.jpg
<adam8157> chattan: 都不看手册的...
<chattan> adam8157: 不得行
<qingshi163> chattan: ls -R
<chattan> qingshi163: 不递归
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席。。。
<adam8157> ls -d foo 不行?
<roylez> happyaron: 感想如何啊，harpy？
<iGnome> chattan: 去用tree
<chattan> adam8157: 明显不行
<happyaron> roylez: 这个图片很冷的。
<iGnome> happyaron: 最近有啥好事
<chattan> iGnome: EE tree 要递归
<happyaron> roylez: 你要问harpy呀，那我改天帮你问问
<happyaron> iGnome: 没啥好事
<iGnome> chattan: nnnd 那你要啥。find -maxdepth?
<iGnome> happyaron: 结婚不。
<chattan> iGnome: 恩
<happyaron> iGnome: 年龄不够
<adam8157> ls -d foo/* 不行?
<iGnome> chattan: 。用ls实现？
<chattan> iGnome: 我一个目录一个分类
<happyaron> 发贴总数: 	46731
<chattan> iGnome: 恩
<iGnome> happyaron: 哦。可惜了。 lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 你加油，快点到50000吧
<iGnome> chattan: 你蛋疼。
<chattan> iGnome: 你有别的方法也可以
<iGnome> happyaron: ..
<happyaron> iGnome: 不能让别人有赶超你的趋势
<chattan> iGnome: 哥的名字不叫扯淡吗
<chattan> iGnome: 一直很蛋疼
<iGnome> ...
<chattan> iGnome: 如果你的别的方法也可以的
<happyaron> iGnome: 要让他们最多只有你的 1/2，这才是神
<tenzu> chattan:  一直以为是掐蛋
<chattan> iGnome: 显示指目录下的子目录
<adam8157> tenzu: 哈哈
<iGnome> locate -r用正则，管道判断目录层次， lol chattan
<chattan> 不递归
<chattan> tenzu:
<adam8157> chattan: ls -d foo/* 不行?
<iGnome> @@ 不知道你啥特殊情况。
<chattan> tenzu: 掐你的蛋蛋玩
<adam8157> 好几
<tenzu> chattan:  掐神的
<iGnome> 可怜的疼猪
<chattan> adam8157: 你那个要输出目录的绝对路径
<chattan> tenzu: 我掐你的蛋蛋玩
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> chattan: 哎, find -type -d -maxdepth 1 ls {} \;
<tenzu> iGnome:  你让他/她/它掐一下吧
<iGnome> 估计 tenzu 是新加坡蛋。质量好些。@@@
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-*.iso /cdrom http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341022 在配置Linux上网地过程中，有句命令sudo mount -o loop ubuntu-*.iso /cdrom 其中ubuntu-*.iso是本地镜像位置，谁能帮我说清楚一下这是什么。 统计信息: 发表于 由 weix — 2011-08-09 16:01
<iGnome> 他一定要掐你的啊。
<tenzu> iGnome:  你的高级
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 那找主席，那是袋鼠蛋。质量更好。更高级。
<roylez> .......
<roylez> 没神蛋好
<chattan> adam8157: 哎~~~
<tenzu> 神蛋V5
<chattan> iGnome: 掐你TOO
<Guest21787> Hi
<chattan> tenzu: 掐你的蛋蛋
<iGnome> 以后，岂不是会蛋蛋漫天飞了。这开头不好。
<^k^> Guest21787, 好  ㍨ 
<tenzu> 我又不是钢弹
<chattan> adam8157: 你这个命令很好
<MaskRay> ls -d */*/
<iGnome> chattan: 你掐自己的吧。顺手多了。
<leaveboy_> 插吧
<MaskRay> chattan: 是不是 子目录的子目录
<adam8157> chattan: 但是很笨
 * Oicebot 对MaskRay说：啥？没听清。
<chattan> adam8157: 不过，感觉很。。。。蛋疼~~~~~貌似比我这个蛋疼的需求还要蛋疼
<adam8157> chattan: 疼就自己掐掐
<chattan> MaskRay: 是指定目录的子目录
<chattan> MaskRay: 不递归
<MaskRay> chattan: ls -d */*/
 * billlee_ 突然感觉蛋好忙
<chenshaoju> 非常奇怪，好像Unity的托盘区白名单经常性的失效，重启后右上角只有默认图标显示出来。
<chattan> MaskRay: 你这个要输出绝对路径
<chenshaoju> 只能又重启一次，一般就能恢复
<calebot> 珍爱生命，远离unity
<chattan> MaskRay: 只需要得到子目录的名称就可以
<happyaron> 真爱生命，原理电脑。
<happyaron> 远离
<chenshaoju> calebot 用习惯了Unity还是很不错的……
<chenshaoju> happyaron ....
<happyaron> chenshaoju: 真的
<chattan> adam8157: 让EE掐掐你的，他就喜欢掐了
<chenshaoju> happyaron 恩，是的。。。
 * adam8157 呃...
<happyaron> adam8157: 像您这样职业搞电脑的更要珍惜生命啊
<iGnome> 珍爱生命，远离xxoo
<adam8157> happyaron: 职业被电脑搞
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<calebot> 珍爱生命，远离套套
<adam8157> calebot: 哈哈
<billlee_> 结果一切依旧
<Guest21787> 珍爱生命，远离人类
<iGnome> l /etc/init/gdm.conf
<chattan> adam8157: 在不？
<adam8157> chattan: 在
<iGnome> 谁berkeleydb的
<roylez> iGnome: 破马
<adam8157> chattan: 命令不对? find foo -type -d -maxdepth 1 ls -d {} \;
<chattan> adam8157: 你那个命令是对的？
<adam8157> chattan: 没写全, 现在这个呢?
<MaskRay> chattan: 你到底什么需求，给个例子
<iGnome> 估计坛子的需要，已经超越了人类语言的表达范畴。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 列出foo文件夹下的所有文件夹, 一层就好
 * adam8157 afk
<MaskRay> ls -d foo/*/ 不就是了
<iGnome> chattan: 出来说明下啊。是这样的不。
<billlee_> ls -l foo | grep '^d' 可以吗
 * Oicebot 对billlee_说：是的可能性很低。
<jyfl987> 内核在国内有什么镜像没
<billlee_> kernel.org上有列表。BTW, 内核要镜像干嘛？kernel.org不是很快吗？
<jyfl987> 快么 那应该是他对域名做了智能dns拉
<happyaron> billlee_: kernel.org 快是各地都有mirror
<billlee_> 是自动选择距离近的？
<chattan> adam8157:不行
<chattan> MaskRay: 我的要求很蛋疼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 直接git clone, 以后就轻松了
<chattan> iGnome: 是这样的
<chattan> 比如说 /test/目录下。有文件很子目录·~~~~
<roylez> iGnome: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151148.htm
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<chattan> 我需要看到  /test/下的子目录的名称
<chattan> 不递归到子目录的子目录
<billlee_> chattan, 我的方案行不？
 * adam8157 我擦, 没带伞, 外面打雷了
<chattan> 输出的时候不需要路径
<tenzu> adam8157:  G+上有人说已经下了
<moriramar> adam8157: 臨時買把吧。不過你在外面用手機上的IRC？
<chattan> billlee_: 你换马甲了？
<adam8157> moriramar: 公司上的
<adam8157> tenzu: 哎...
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司拖欠工资不？
<tenzu> adam8157:  准备看海吧
 * adam8157 反正衣服该换了
<billlee_> chattan, 没，billlee的密码记不住
<adam8157> roylez: 不, 每月25发当月的
<adam8157> roylez: 18摸要是拖的话你就过来吧
<moriramar> adam8157: 我家裹因為這樣的情况已經有10多把了。
<roylez> adam8157: 我们是悲催的31。。
<MaskRay> find glibc-2.13 -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type d -printf "%f\n"
<chattan> billlee_: 你是哪个方案呢？各位太热情了，方案有点多，记不住子
<adam8157> roylez: 有的月份就不发了?
<iGnome> chattan: 你蛋疼了5分钟，才说话。还是没明白你的要求。
<roylez> adam8157: 总是最后一天就是了
<chattan> iGnome: 你想掐你的蛋蛋。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 发当月的还好啦, 有的公司15发上个月
<iGnome> chattan: 我不相信tree不满足你
<tenzu> adam8157:  roylez LOL
<metbsd> 哪里有免费的ssh proxy啊
<metbsd> 想翻墙
<adam8157> tenzu: 天津下没?
<tenzu> adam8157:  阴天
<jyfl987> 有没有可能做一个用户空间的 apt-get? 我内网里有个服务器 有权限 但是没root
<MaskRay> chattan: 上面那个，你试试
<billlee_> chattan, ls -l foo | grep '^d'
<roylez> tenzu: 天津没见过晴天的
<iGnome> 自己去发帖子，重新说明要求，并举例。 chattan
<chattan> MaskRay: 不行的
<calebot> jyfl987: apt-get 本来就是 userspace 的
<calebot> jyfl987: 是安装才要 root
<chattan> billlee_: ls -l
<tenzu> roylez:  南开和天大不一样,嗯嗯
<chattan> -l 要把详细的都要输入
<jyfl987> calebot: 那如何去配他的 install目标呢 我想install到我的目录下
<cfy> roylez: 主席,求前面的rules
<chattan> billlee_: 我只需要一个文件名而已
<MaskRay> chattan: 你不知道把 glib* 换成需要的目录名？
<roylez> cfy: ...你不是arch了吗？
<qingshi163> jyfl987: install在那跟服务器没有关系的
<chattan> iGnome: 。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 没
<roylez> ....
<MaskRay> chattan: 问问题能不能描述得详细点？
<MaskRay> chattan: 让这么多人围着你团团转？
<jyfl987> qingshi163: ??
<roylez> cfy: debian udev的presistent-net就是坑爹，mac写死在里面，显然是persistent的
<chattan> MaskRay: 我是新来的，我是菜鸟。。。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我找到了
<calebot> jyfl987: apt 貌似不支持，不过 deb 可以
<cfy> roylez: ...
<calebot> jyfl987: apt 貌似不支持，不过 dpkjg 可以
<calebot> jyfl987: apt 貌似不支持，不过 dpkg 可以
 * calebot 一直 typo
<MaskRay> chattan: foo glibc 这种，别人给的例子，明显是要换成你需要的目录的
<jyfl987> calebot: 哦 那可以搞搞dpkg
<MaskRay> chattan: 你可以这样
<chattan> MaskRay: 谢谢~~~~~还是你了解我~~~~~
<roylez> calebot: 你老了
<qingshi163> jyfl987: 服务器只提供deb包的版本管理下载服务
<MaskRay> chattan: 我的 foo/ 目录下有 foo/1 foo/2 foo/3
<MaskRay> chattan: 我需要的输出：1 2 3
<chattan> MaskRay: 搞定了
<adam8157> roylez: dpkg-reconfigure udev就是了
<chattan> MaskRay: 谢谢~~~~~~~~
<roylez> adam8157: 照样是坑爹的。插个usb无线网卡还的reconfig
<iGnome> chattan: ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157> roylez: 啊? 还会这样...不至于吧
<jyfl987> qingshi163: 我知道 我只是想配个安装路径在我的home 下的包管理工具而已
<jyfl987> on debian
<tenzu> iGnome:  湖南大学－－湖大ubuntu兴趣小组 发表于 : 2008-04-03 22:56 
<cfy> roylez: 为啥3.0内核,都有自带ath9k_htc了,还是驱动不了...
<iGnome> 干嘛
<chattan> iGnome: EE 你不要欺负新来的
<chattan> MaskRay: 谢谢~~~~~~~
<roylez> cfy: firmware-atheros，装了没？
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/10/24/stow.html
<calebot> 内核模块兼容性本来就不是 100%
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用过就会上瘾的package management软件：stow
<cfy> roylez: 还要这个么?
<roylez> cfy: 废话...
<jiero> ee欺负新来的了？
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐本子修好了?
<iGnome> jiero: 你那边是冬天不。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 看前面那一段就不错 主席还搞这种花招
<billlee_> jyfl987, 自己配置编译吧，deb那些数据文件路径都写死在可执行文件里了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 主席折腾帝
<qingshi163> jyfl987: dpkg可以设置安装目录的
<chattan> jiero: EE就敢欺负新来的
<chattan> 才用Linux一个月就被EE打击
<chattan> 都没有自信了。。。
<billlee_> 乱改了安装路径会找不到数据文件的。
<chattan> 都不知道怎么继续坚持学习了。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来以后要学主席了
<jyfl987> 走主席道路的折腾路线
<cfy> roylez: 不行....要么我内核有问题...
<jyfl987> qingshi163: 恩
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 取其精华...
<chattan> EE太欺负人了
<iGnome> chattan: 胡说吧。你在irc都混几年了。
<iGnome> 语文还不达标
<roylez> cfy: 要么货有问题...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个 stow还是要自己编译 设置路径呢 我以为他可以有个自动编译的
<cfy> roylez: 货?arch成功驱动的呀
<jiero> adam8157: 说了啊。显示器坏了就当台式机用罢。
<roylez> cfy: 拿台windows先试试？
<jiero> iGnome: 是的。
<zhangkaixuan> 用debian sid的同学帮下忙。。 察看下python-mysqldb的版本号 谢谢 aptitude show python-mysqldb
<cfy> roylez: arch试过了
<roylez> cfy: o...
<zhangkaixuan> 谢谢了
<roylez> cfy: 你还是用的stable？
<cfy> roylez: 你不看过截图么...
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,是的...
<jiero> chattan: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 哦. 哎, 我好几个同事在用n900, 各种折腾, 蠢蠢欲动啊
<roylez> cfy: 很有可能firmware-atheros没更新啊
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,我也这么觉得
<roylez> cfy: firmware不能支持
<jiero> adam8157: 入手一个不贵。 现在N9出现了，大概有人800人民币就卖。
<roylez> cfy: 升级去testing好了
<cfy> roylez: 那我还不如arch...
<roylez> cfy: 随便你啦
<jiero> 800元买个 32GB的全能控制器+低端数码相机啊。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 罗姐 帮帮忙 察看下python-mysqldb的版本号 aptitude show python-mysqldb 谢谢谢谢 嘿嘿
<adam8157> jiero: 在犹豫, 其实想买android, 但是n900可玩性太高了
<moriramar> 哎喲，我暈，Gentoo 的 Firmware 還是安裝 linux-firmware 爽。這個破網卡驅動……
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这个 stow，perl4 时代的，代码很乱，你可以去维护
<jiero> zhangkaixuan:  1.2.2-10
<iGnome> tenzu: 你笑死啊笑。笑啥
<billlee_> n900是用哪个发行版？
 * iGnome 掐 tenzu
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 perl4 那算了
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:后面有没有+b???
<jyfl987> 不过思路都可以借鉴
<jiero> adam8157:  N900 超频950Mhz速度超过双核 1.0Ghz Android。。。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 看一下 qlist linux-firmware | wgetpaste
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: b3
<jyfl987> 下面评论说是借鉴 goboscript
<jyfl987> 想试试gobolinux
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 那个是debian维护号码吧。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero : 谢了 嘿嘿
<moriramar> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/YV9mAdzt
<tusooa> jyfl987: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/tree/master/Apps
<jyfl987> 但是 gobo没有国内源吧
<zhangkaixuan> jiero : 不是 是python-mysqldb的版本测试号
<tenzu> iGnome:  随便笑笑而已
<jyfl987> 有没有什么发行版可以寄生在debian redhat这种大发行版的源上的
<moriramar> 哎，不對，不支持搜索……我暈，怕是又核心設定出錯了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 大多衍生版都是吧。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 直接用Debian Ubuntu源的太多了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 可惜没法定制
<CyrusYzGTt> gentoo貌似可以，，不過目錄結構在amd64有區別，就需要修改
<adam8157> jyfl987: mint sidux
<moriramar> MaskRay: 有些可以。
<jyfl987> adam8157: o
<moriramar> MaskRay: 比如你看的那些個其它的 firmware 單獨的 ebuild，就是從這裏分出來的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: du -sh /lib/firmware，多大？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過我用的 RTL8192CE 沒。
<moriramar> 30M
<MaskRay> 可以忍受
<adam8157> jyfl987: o 现在改名了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aptosid
<^k^> ⇪ title: aptosid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> adam8157: ok
<billlee_> 对了，一直没弄清楚linux-firmware是干什么的？
<chattan>  sb --help | more
<chattan>  sb --help | more
<jiero> 有人把手机的firmware刷成mp3的吗？
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 奇怪的需求
<billlee_> 谁这么无聊？
<calebot> billlee_: 驱动之类的
<jiero> roylez: 不是奇怪的需求啊。启动不同系统哦。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你要这种发行版干啥?
<roylez> jiero: 还双系统？...
<jiero> roylez: 4系统都可以，再加一个mp3那种小的自然没啥么
<billlee_> 难道你的手机系统不能放音乐？
<jiero> billlee_: 能啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> du -sh /lib/firmware
<CyrusYzGTt> 40M	/lib/firmware
<leaveboy> linux  | billlee_
<leaveboy> billlee_ | linux
<cfy> 7.2M    /lib/firmware/
<cfy> roylez: 主席,你的arch死过没?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好玩呗  折腾嘛
<roylez> cfy: 死？怎么死？
<billlee_> leaveboy, 什么意思？
<cfy> roylez: 升级死
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我前天搞了个唱k的软件 结果找不到转换歌曲的工具 nnd
<roylez> cfy: 昨天把u盘拔得太早，kernel panic了
<roylez> cfy: 升级没死过
<cfy> roylez: ...这都panic?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我在ktv从不张嘴...
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol
 * adam8157 算了 远离折腾, 过段时间入手android好了
<roylez> cfy: 是啊，我也不太明白
<roylez> adam8157: 你入手android就是为了折腾
<cfy> roylez: 看来我驱动不了了...在debian squeeze下...
<tenzu> 听说买了按猪就是刷rom和换电池...
<cfy> 乱说...
<cfy> 我刷回来了.....
<adam8157> roylez: 比n900折腾少多了, 买android可以用来打skype啊, 挺爽的
<roylez> cfy: 升级吧
<cfy> roylez: 不了,把arch配置起来..一样用嘛.
<jiero> adam8157: ？ n900当然也可以打skype。。。
<roylez> cfy: .
<adam8157> jiero: 太折腾了...
<jiero> adam8157: ？你不折腾就得了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 这网卡貌似信号还可以，对不？
<leaveboy> adam8157: defy is a good choice
<cfy> roylez: 不知道....我把刚刚装的删了,恢复原来内核去..
<adam8157> leaveboy: 开不了root
<adam8157> jiero: 不折腾还买什么n900
<jyfl987> .bf +;+;+;;+;+;+;.>;;+;;+;+;+;.>;+;+;;;+;+;.
<jiero> adam8157: 便宜。
<leaveboy> adam8157: 可以
<jiero> adam8157: 实用。
<adam8157> leaveboy: 有前置摄像头否?
<adam8157> leaveboy: moto太封闭了
<iIlL10oO> > bf '+;+;+;;+;+;+;.>;;+;;+;+;+;.>;+;+;;;+;+;.'
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你的 mutt 配置文件里，不会自动的 $ 么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这是什么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, sync to server
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有timeout的, 你可以ctrl-x
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这个绑定是我自己设置的
<roylez> cfy: 反正是要重装的。你费的什么劲啊。上次我给你的链接里面似乎有编译firmware的部分啊
<leaveboy> adam8157: 没
<GNUdog> 奇怪，我在 mutt 里阅读了的邮件，在 server 上不会标记，必须自己 $ 才会过去
<Naked89> 求arch安装方法   试了几个小时了 还是不行
<leaveboy> adam8157: 都是自己刷机
<cfy> roylez: 反正要重装?
<cfy> Naked89: ä½ .......
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你的配置文件是 ctrl+x 就是 $
<roylez> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=326568
<adam8157> GNUdog: 貌似有个选项可以实时同步...忘了, 看下
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ath9k_htc：一些USB无线网卡的原生驱动
<roylez> cfy: 可以直接下deb
<Naked89> 怎么了
<tusooa> 没raybot
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那，把服务器上的邮件都抓来怎么做？
<cfy> roylez: 我现在一堆问题...
<cfy> roylez: 内核太新,别的也要配合...
<MaskRay> jyfl987: wtf
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你现在没都抓下来?
<roylez> cfy: 挥刀自宫吧
<cfy> roylez: Hd  linux-image-3.0.1                  - Linux kernel, version 3.0.1
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不是，都是 header 而已啊
<cfy> roylez:  弱问如何把这行永远去掉?
<Naked89> arch安装  大神们
<adam8157> GNUdog: 其实有body缓存的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中午一斤牛肉
<GNUdog> adam8157, 俺要正文+附件，都下载过来
<adam8157> GNUdog: 只不过太靠后的它没缓存
<GNUdog> adam8157, 才70多MB，不够不够
<Naked89> 网上的教程 实在纠结
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ]
<jiero> adam8157: http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=1&idPhone1=3514&idPhone2=2917&idPhone3=3252
<^k^> ⇪ title: Photo Compare Tool - GSMArena.com
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要不你用pop3或者offlineimap吧...主席貌似这样的. 我是在线流
 * GNUdog NND，下雨了
<GNUdog> adam8157, Mail.app 就是下载的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没带伞
<GNUdog> adam8157, 在线流的后果就是…要等
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我经常删邮件, 反正都是列表的
<adam8157> jiero: 引诱我
<jiero> ^_^。
<GNUdog> 我带了，哇哈哈哈
<tusooa> .
<roylez> cfy: reboot
<iIlL10oO> 我的tor连上了，奇迹
<adam8157> GNUdog: woteme今天带泳裤不带伞...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好汉....今天砍了人没？
<jiero> adam8157: 用N900吧。你还有可能帮我搞几个游戏玩。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我表示…一直都在办公室备了一把伞
<jiero> adam8157: 拉人来，就能得到更多东西～
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我表示以前是这样, 后来...丢了一把
<adam8157> jiero: n900前置多少像素的?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 弱爆了
<jiero> adam8157:  30
<jiero> adam8157: 其实我不知道。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有点想改用offlineimap了, mutt自带的imap比较弱, 网速慢的时候经常卡
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不是mutt弱，是中国网路弱
<GNUdog> GMAIL 每小时都有那么长时间被墙
<jiero> GNUdog: 中国网络被无数无聊的电视邀请搞垮了。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不尽然, mutt的imap部分代码本来就没实现完全, 还n久没更新
<adam8157> GNUdog: imap的不封的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 内部邮箱，跑 ev 都卡
<jiero> 到处都是P2P视频的。
<adam8157> GNUdog: ev?
<GNUdog> adam8157, Mail.app，不挂代理一样卡
<Naked89> 刚才dd之后 ，，读不出u盘了
<GNUdog> adam8157, evolution
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 每次开会都看kexin卡在那
<saimazoon> 大家好
<GNUdog> adam8157, 对啊对啊
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍩ 
<saimazoon> 我不是中国人,但是我现在在一家中国的大学学习
<roylez> adam8157: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2010-August/019310.html?
<^k^> ⇪ title: why GNU grep is fast
<saimazoon> 我是linux的用人
<MaskRay> adam8157: cron 自动用 pop 收；紧急情况用 imap
<roylez> adam8157: 或许你会感兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 求 torrc 。。
<adam8157> roylez: 看看
<GNUdog> saimazoon, 看出来了，你用的 IPv6 是大学的 IP 段
<roylez> MaskRay: cron自动用imap收，没有紧急情况
<saimazoon> 你们知道吗在北京有linux用户会?
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://superuser.com/questions/286243/mutt-seems-to-sync-to-gmail-imap-only-on-quit
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mutt seems to sync to Gmail IMAP only on quit - Super User
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://www.mail-archive.com/mutt-users@mutt.org/msg29460.html
<GNUdog> saimazoon, check this out, blug.chinalug.org
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<MaskRay> roylez: getmail?
<roylez> MaskRay: fetchmail
<GNUdog> saimazoon, and, there's a monthly meeting tonight
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这里拉面店不少...
<jyfl987> saimazoon: 你在什么大学？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过味道也就一般般，没啥特别的，偶对拉面无爱
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 拉面 哼哼
<saimazoon> GNUdog, I can't go, I'm too busy today
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 应该是北邮节点下的某大学
<jyfl987> roylez: 你喜欢吃拉面？
<saimazoon> but thaks
<gfrog> 下雨收衣服喽
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 你咋知道？
<GNUdog> jyfl987, IP
<saimazoon> jyfl987, 在北航大学
<leaveboy> where
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 额
<leaveboy> rain ?
<jyfl987> saimazoon: 哦 你是学什么的？ 哪个国家来的
<Naked89> Who is foreigner
<GNUdog> saimazoon, every second Tue, we have a regular meeting, :-)
<gfrog> leaflower, Beijing
<adam8157> roylez: 哦, 确实, 如果freebsd的grep都先把行分出来肯定要慢不少, gnu的处理很聪明
<MaskRay> roylez: imap 可以自动用服务器的目录分类？
<saimazoon> GNUdog, will you go there tonight, GNUdog?
<saimazoon> jyfl987, 我是西班牙人
<Naked89> 中文那么好
<saimazoon> 但是我在北京主了五月了
<GNUdog> saimazoon, nope, it's raining now
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> 我今天也不去了...
<saimazoon> 对,现在下雨
<roylez> MaskRay: 可以的吧，不过我不用
<jyfl987> 奇怪 西班牙人干嘛来天朝进修 额？ saimazoon
<leaveboy> no rain here
<jyfl987> adam8157: 平时你们都去？
<MaskRay> roylez: 这样就和 pop 没区别了吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没, 我刚来帝都么
<roylez> adam8157: 这算是所谓的极限编程了吧
<GNUdog> saimazoon, so, next month, BUAA should hold a SFD, on Sept
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想着混吃混喝来着
<gfrog> adam8157, GNUdog , hi guys.
<roylez> MaskRay: 是啊，不过pop慢，而且有99封邮件一次的限制
<adam8157> gfrog: hi
<GNUdog> Software Freedom Day
<saimazoon> GNUdog, Unfortunately I'm not going to be here in september
<GNUdog> gfrog, hi
<saimazoon> I'll have a break off China for a few months
<leaveboy> 来天朝可以考证
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也想去混吃混喝 不过出来一趟 一天就没了 想想就心痛 不如在家爱看书
<adam8157> roylez: 什么极限, 结对, 这些新概念我通通不感冒
<GNUdog> saimazoon, what a pity :-(
<Naked89> adam8157: 你学中文学了多久
<saimazoon> jyfl987, 我不懂了哪个问题
<gfrog> adam8157, GNUdog you guys is focus on community, hem? XD
<adam8157> Naked89: 我啊, 20多年吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 其实，我更关心如何把邮件都抓下来
<MaskRay> roylez: pop 比较慢？
<Naked89> adam8157: 我都还没有学20年！
<adam8157> GNUdog: 改用offlineimap吧, 我已经准备转了
<adam8157> GNUdog: mutt自带的imap弱爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: nope, 我还没参加过
<Naked89> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<MaskRay> adam8157: offlineimap 的特色是什么？比起 getmail/fetchmail 有什么优势
<adam8157> MaskRay: 同步
<jyfl987> saimazoon: i mean why you came to china's university for study? consider it dont have any famous college there
<gfrog> adam8157, mutt只是mail reader，不要太过分要求它，哈
<GNUdog> gfrog, we are just make ourselves in the community and find what users need, lol
<saimazoon> Beihang University seems to be good enough
<gfrog> adam8157, 我用procmail，处理完了用mutt读
<saimazoon> education in china isn't bad at all
<gfrog> GNUdog, Emmm, sounds good, lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯嗯, 我对imap要求不高, 就用mutt自己的了, 后来发现太弱了...
<jyfl987> 好吧 这家伙八成是国内考不上三本的那种
<tusooa> cfy: 你这一直没动啊。 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/blog-ml
<jyfl987> tusooa: 你要make blog?
<cfy> tusooa: 这个是啥来着?
<cfy> tusooa: 被你发现了.......
<tusooa> ...
<gfrog> adam8157, 恩哼，所以还是放弃用mutt搞imap的打算吧
<leaveboy> ...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 好了，转用 offlineimap
<jyfl987> gfrog: what? 我现在就用 fetchmail(imap) + mutt的
<adam8157> gfrog: 用了好久了, 哎, 还是换了吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 努力尝试吧，我就等你胜利的果实了
<gfrog> jyfl987, you didn't get my point..
<adam8157> MaskRay: imap同步要比把imap当pop3那样的处理好
<leaveboy> 算了，还是thunderbird
<MaskRay> adam8157: 能简单解释一下吗
<gfrog> adam8157, 估计读邮件会慢，你在家会杯具的
<adam8157> gfrog: offlineimap会下载下来的
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk
<gfrog> adam8157, 这不还是下载。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实我希望有个类似 sql控制台那样的东西来操作imap
<adam8157> MaskRay: 保持本地和远端同步, 但是是下载下来的
<saimazoon> GNUdog, I'm gonna try to go to that meeting
<saimazoon> pick up my raincoat and cycle up there
<adam8157> saimazoon: 你住哪里的?
 * adam8157 要说英语么?
<GNUdog> saimazoon, be carefully ;-)
<MaskRay> adam8157: 和当作pop解释有什么区别
<adam8157> MaskRay: pop是都下载下来, 你处理本地的, 本地和远端不同步吧
<leaveboy> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk/raw/master/sources/images/snapshot-2010-12-30-21-48-13.png 字体不错
<leaveboy> 什么字体
<saimazoon> adam8157, 在知春路站的旁边儿
<roylez> leaveboy: handlegotd
<gfrog> saimazoon, hummmm, what meeting are you talking about? I'm just curious
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你删了本地的，offlineimap 会在下次同步时把远端的删除？
<saimazoon> 下雨得很多
<adam8157> saimazoon: 哦, 北航, 忘了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 会
 * roylez 还有10分钟下班
<saimazoon> 哈哈,这么我不能去那儿
<adam8157> gfrog: blug的一个聚会
<saimazoon> gfrog, today's meeting in dongzhimen
<MaskRay> adam8157: 邮件的性能是个问题啊
<gfrog> saimazoon, oops, so far.
<saimazoon> it takes around and hour by bike
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你也是POP3黨的？
<saimazoon> I usually cycle there if I go have a couple beers with my friends
<saimazoon> it's much better than cramming myself into a subway wagon
<adam8157> saimazoon: rainning and bike?
<saimazoon> yeah
<saimazoon> but rain is too heavey today, I'd rather stay here
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> saimazoon, you mean, you will ride to there in the heavy rain?
<saimazoon> perhaps another time
<GNUdog> saimazoon, you'd better take subway there
<saimazoon> gfrog, wouldn't be the first time I do that
<gfrog> saimazoon, OMG
<GNUdog> as Line 13 near the place you live
<jyfl987> 已经雷电预警了
<jyfl987> 在帝都的小心点
<jyfl987> 不过貌似都在我这边
<saimazoon> if rainfall eases up I might consider cycling there
<moriramar> 另外在高鐵上的也小心些。
<saimazoon> 为什么北京的天气这么脏
<MaskRay> adam8157: 现在的配置是 pop3，我想知道 imap 的杀手级优势再迁移
<jyfl987> 最近很奇怪
<adam8157> MaskRay: 在我看来就是同步
<jyfl987> 好久没见到这么密集的雷阵雨了
<gfrog> saimazoon, 人太多，车太多，虽然有气候因素，但是人的作用更大
<gfrog> 村里人民表示外边的雨好大
<leaveboy> roylez: thanks
<GNUdog> saimazoon, policy of China gov: development comes first
<MaskRay> tusooa: ncftpput 看上去不错，lftp 有没有类似功能
<gfrog> adam8157, let me guess， blug == beijing linux user group?
<GNUdog> nobody cares about env
<saimazoon> GNUdog, this is a main source of cancer
<adam8157> gfrog: bingo
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道。
<saimazoon> the dust particles floating in the air cause people cancer
<saimazoon> in the long run
<gfrog> adam8157, 唉，好可惜，被这倒霉天气耽误了
<saimazoon> if rain eases up i'll go there
<adam8157> gfrog: 在一个西餐厅
<jyfl987> 额 gfrog你那边已经小了？
<GNUdog> saimazoon, env's much better after BJ held Olympics
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们这边还是很大的
<gfrog> jyfl987, 必然没小，哗哗的
<GNUdog> gfrog, a Russian one
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这里还是黑压压的 没开始呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你赶紧回家吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那也得等下班阿
<jyfl987> 好在今天没有带电脑来
<jyfl987> 今天得一口气写20来个接口 额
 * GNUdog 3 RH's employee in #ubuntu-cn, lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: yo~~
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这里还有应该
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们自己同事难道不认得？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我见过amoskong在这儿
<gfrog> GNUdog, lol， ubuntu用户表示情绪稳定。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这样有情调
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我和gnudog一个组
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 北京下雨了
<lolicon> 好大啊啊啊啊
<jyfl987> adam8157:  我知道你俩是一伙的
<adam8157> lolicon: 你在北京?
<lolicon> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez> GNUdog: 哪3个？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我看王聪的博客 红帽可以支持soho的哈
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 好久没来，发一个算是烂大街类型的桌面美化~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341036 好久没来论坛了，不知道大家还记得我不， 桌面环境是UbuntuNatty+Kdm+Openbox+Xcompgmr， 图标gtk鼠标等主题是macbuntu，桌面右边是conky，Dock是awn， 输入法是小小输入法，输入法主题是自己做的长门有希的主题。 桌面.png桌面2.png  ...
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 还有一个是谁？
<GNUdog> loader, 我擦，这是球猫么？
<lolicon> GNUdog: 是
<adam8157> GNUdog: 也是大蛇
<GNUdog> lolicon, 来亲一个～
<gfrog> jyfl987, 哪那么容易，好几年了，申请成功soho的就那么几个人
<lolicon> GNUdog: 妹子就考虑一下
<adam8157> lolicon: 她是妹子
<GNUdog> roylez, 看 IP 就知道了
<tenzu> 好基的频道
<adam8157> roylez: 你们18摸的也不少
<MaskRay> tusooa: tags 怎么做的？
<lolicon> adam8157: 搞技术的有多少个妹子啊。。。虽然隔壁房间就住着两个。。
<GNUdog> lolicon, 话说，你最后去哪里了啊？
<roylez> adam8157: 哪里来的不少...
<lolicon> GNUdog: 什么意思？？？
<adam8157> roylez: 你俩了已经
<jyfl987> gfrog: 想办法么 为何王聪就可以呢
<GNUdog> lolicon, 大学啊
<lolicon> GNUdog: ？？？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他毕业了把
<gfrog> jyfl987, 他是developer，工作性质不同
<lolicon> GNUdog: 我一直都在大学啊
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> = =||
<adam8157> - -
 * adam8157 我恨神通
 * adam8157 我恨神童
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 你们不是 developer??
<GNUdog> lolicon, 你应该比我小一年，所以我才问你去哪个大学的吧？
<gfrog> jyfl987, 不是
<GNUdog> 诶，不对，球猫是89的
<lolicon> GNUdog: 我都大三了 。。。。
<tenzu> adam8157:  你小时候是神童?
<adam8157> tenzu: 不是, 这个频道太多神童了...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用的jekyll
<GNUdog> lolicon, 我最后从社区消失的时候，你真的没有出最后去哪个学校的结果
<lolicon> 还有很多人伪装成神童。。。例如我。。。
 * GNUdog huahua MM 也不在了
<ofan> 神童撸过..
<adam8157> MaskRay: http://www.paganini.net/index.cgi/dailydebian/20051205_offlineimap.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: paganini.net : Daily Debian Package: offlineimap (IMAP synchronizer) - Marco Paganini
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.paganini.net/index.cgi/dailydebian/20051205_offlineimap.html
<lolicon> 其实我是95年生的，名字叫小仓唯
<gfrog> ofan, 撸字用的真传神
<ofan> gfrog: 一般话..
<moriramar> 南京那個上報紙的神童不會也在這吧？
<drivel> moriramar, 苏什么什么？
<ofan> 手机gps定位太慢了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 主题呢？文章用什么生成的
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67b196dcgw1djz34exndcj.jpg
<moriramar> 叫什麼來着？姚志浩？
<tusooa> MaskRay: jekyll,都是jekyll...
<moriramar> drivel: 不是那個。
<adam8157> gfrog: 融科这儿可以借伞吧? 大厅那
<gfrog> adam8157, have no idea
<tusooa> MaskRay: 创建tag有专门的script
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你这让人看得羡慕……
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
 * adam8157 明天接着下大吧, 我就wfh了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 为啥
<MaskRay> tusooa: jekyll with org-mode ?
<gfrog> adam8157, 我每次都偷那个垃圾袋当雨衣用。。。 羞愧的飘走
<drivel> 哇哈哈哈哈，我的 nick 竟然回来了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没用过那org mode
<adam8157> gfrog: ...pantry的?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没成功过。
<gfrog> adam8157, 恩。。
<moriramar> drivel: 對，就是叫姚志浩。那會那報紙那個瘋狂呀……
<adam8157> drivel: 小盆宇?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 介绍下你看得哪篇文章
<adam8157> 我擦 这个雷啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你fork下不久行了。。。
<drivel> lolicon, 话说，你到底去哪个大学了？
<tusooa> å°±
<drivel> adam8157, 当时这个 nick 不知道被谁注册了
<adam8157> lolicon: 同问
<lolicon> scut
<drivel> 后来估计N年没用，就被 release 了
<drivel> lolicon, 唔
<tusooa> linux 3.0进arch core了
<lolicon> 我之前试了一下 3.0
<gfrog> drivel, 你这不是一个blog 编辑器的名字嘛。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 把源代码交出来，每篇文章的
<lolicon> 耗电比2.39 高很多。。。
<drivel> gfrog, 我比那个东西早用很多
<gfrog> drivel, 恩，你确实比它大多了
<tusooa> MaskRay: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk/tree/master/sources/_posts
<gfrog> lolicon, 耗电？
 * gfrog 很期待intel的兄弟们能彻底搞定linux的耗电问题啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示雅麗很大
<jyfl987> gfrog:  adam8157  你们俩个都不是developer?
<Naked89> 单独把boot分出来有什么好处吗？
<gfrog> jyfl987, bingo.
<MaskRay> tusooa: markdown?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 原来的都是mdown.从wp cp过来的用的html
<lolicon> Naked89: / 的fs grub 不支持
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你做啥？ 产品经理？
<gfrog> jyfl987, QA, lol
<Naked89> 哦
<ofan> 没有人用android?
<jyfl987> 额 你们都是QA
<jyfl987> 难怪这么闲
<MeaCulpa> 话说，QA到底干哈的
 * MaskRay git clone git://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk.git
<GNUdog> 闲个P
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 都干点啥呢...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是在这里跟他们QA的 lol
<Use-Firefox> .
<MeaCulpa> Question and Answers?
<GNUdog> 如果我们现在的状态叫很闲，那 dev 的人就也很闲了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<namoamitafo> GNUcat: ?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟你说过是qa
<Use-Firefox> jimmyxu是不是crazy了 @foobar00 You SHOULD NOT see this in your timeline at all! f18dbfeeb84afb0005a351dc773fc079a8bc1bd0fad2fedc229e93eebb278c76
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 找找和验验内核bug
<ofan> quest abandoned
<GNUcat> eix --format '<description>' -e cat
<GNUcat> Cat is better than dog
<ofan> eix是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，不错，是上游的还是你们自家的patch的都测？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: RHEL和Fedora内核一样么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们提交到上游 或者从上游抓
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 只要进了我们的 tree
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不一样
<GNUdog> 都管
<Use-Firefox> NAME
<Use-Firefox>        dog - better than cat
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 明白了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 好多你们18摸报过来的
 * GNUfrog 同对kernel-qe好奇。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hehe
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 改天我也摸一个过来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 很多power6 7的, 然后就没有硬件, 就是简单看看代码就放过
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, Hi, IBM, lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以, ems几台过来嘛
 * MeaCulpa 到现在一个bug都没报出来，唉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: GNUfrog 那么穷啊？买啊
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: adam8157 借嘛
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, 送来几台嘛
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, 话说我们还去对面intel搬过几台server过来呢，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: 本来就不应该要钱，你们找领导说说嘛，借几台来~
<MeaCulpa> AMD电梯就可以了吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有, 你们比我们积极多了, bugzilla上好多你们员工在恳求"我们真得很希望这个patch打进哪个版本, 请千万考虑"
<MeaCulpa> 笔记本联想的也电梯吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，恳求者挺多
<GNUdog> GNUcat, Intel 离得近
 * MeaCulpa 话说我也不测自家东西
<GNUdog> 而且，陈绪还算给力
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在小鸡都是power7的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 小鸡时代过去了，只有中国还在
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, ibm的bug追踪系统是开放的嘛
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: 开放个鸟
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: 你见过咱家出过开放的东西么...
<MeaCulpa> 除非用来打压对手，比如eclipse
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, 哇塞，这么说我们十分荣幸的在bugzilla上看到来自ibm的声音啦，lol
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, 哦，确实没见过
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: 对，而我们不会在power上看到你们的声音
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: 只有自家的tester
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 你们内部的 BZ，会有 proxy 过来的
<Use-Firefox> ● sudo cpan -i Org::Parser
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 哦，不懂了~~ 我还没装过RH呢
 * adam8157 这雨下的, 怎么回啊!!!
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他是玩aix的
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: RHEL/SUSE的开放程度对我来说与AIX一样
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, ibm的proxy肯定不会是单向的呀
<GNUfrog> MeaCulpa, 膜拜AIX
<GNUdog> GNUfrog, 那个只对 IBM Linux 部门的有似乎
<MeaCulpa> GNUfrog: RHEL就是个wanna-be unix
<GNUdog> adam8157, 求 BZ 搜索知道
<GNUdog> 指导
 * adam8157 要不, 我穿拖鞋回去好了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 那破东西没啥好膜拜的
<GNUfrog> GNUdog, 这样。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要啥搜索, 我都是接errata的...
<GNUdog> adam8157, flag 怎么搜索？
<GNUdog> 根本木有看到这个选项
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 弄AIX比弄RHEL的幸福多了
<GNUfrog> adam8157, 光脚算了，穿拖鞋累赘
<jiero> 苹果其实有钱把Moto和Nokia都买下来。
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 你回错人了 = =
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: ...en
<adam8157> GNUdog: 最下面啊
<MeaCulpa> 弄linux的一大票人，弄aix就主席了
<GNUcat> Use-Firefox: markdown 贴代码怎么样
<adam8157> GNUdog: Advanced Searching Using Boolean Charts:
<GNUdog> adam8157, boolean
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有道理
<MeaCulpa> markdown很难扩展啊，市面上的高亮工具很难整合
<GNUcat> rst?
<MeaCulpa> rst++
<MeaCulpa> rst+pygments 效果尚可
<MeaCulpa> 且可以tex
<Use-Firefox> GNUcat: 不错。去那paste.perl的看效果。
<MeaCulpa> 可以出tex装装b
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他那个是说and 和or 多个条件. 你看第二个框可以选包含string的
<MeaCulpa> 只是效果很有限
<Use-Firefox> GNUcat: jekyll 有专门的语法高亮。不过吾没用
<Use-Firefox> {
<adam8157> roylez: 主席也不出来, 看我们3 vs 1
<MeaCulpa> rst满塞
<GNUcat> org mode 的标记旁边得有空格
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席在回家路上
<GNUcat> 没找到办法去掉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: oh
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 装b遭雷劈啊，现在外头正打雷呢
<Use-Firefox> {% highlight <language> %}code{% endhighlight %}
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :P
<adam8157> GNUdog: 找到没?
 * GNUdog 为 #ubuntu-cn 的前途担忧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 找到了
<ofan> 同担忧..
<GNUdog> 我了个去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有啥好担忧的
<adam8157> 吓我一跳
<adam8157> 这雷
 * MeaCulpa 谁做个dokuwiki 的本地解释器...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说tx都不来这个irc....
<GNUdog> adam8157, 以后会变成什么样
<MeaCulpa> dokuwiki syntax太舒服了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这儿也就阿荣和hou
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151160.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 亚马逊和微软云服务因遭雷电袭击被迫关闭_Microsoft Error_cnBeta.COM
 * MeaCulpa 谁熟悉兰州
<GNUcat> 算了，有 haskell 写的 pandoc，这些都可以转
<GNUdog> freeflying, 候哥～
<jiero> 这里就是危险水域
 * adam8157 明天早上不要停啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你大爷，你能 WFH，我不能
<adam8157> GNUdog: 优越感油然而生
<gfrog> adam8157, 鄙视！
<gfrog> adam8157, WFH还要申请的表示压力很大。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...你也是intern?
<gfrog> adam8157, virt-qe要先申请才行，
<GNUcat> MeaCulpa: rst 标记旁边也不能有空格？
<gfrog> adam8157, 只有我们和那个云那个组才这样。。
<GNUdog> gfrog, 悲剧了吧
<gfrog> GNUdog, 岂止是杯具
 * gfrog 我要转组！！ 囧
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 什么样的标记？
<GNUcat> MeaCulpa: 比如 // **
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你还不下班
<adam8157> freeflying: 大雨啊
<GNUdog> freeflying, 废话，下班我能走么我
<GNUdog> 这么大的雨
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 你在北京？
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 恩
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 在哪工作？
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, RH
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 呃。。。我在redhat实习呢，你也是实习生？
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 很好，四个 RH 的了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 啊? 哪个组的
<GNUdog> gfrog,
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: libra-qe
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: libra是?
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: li-bra?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 负责openshift-express测试
<gfrog> ScarletWolf, lol QE的人基本齐了，哈哈
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我刚刚到家，高速上天都黑了
<adam8157> lol
<ScarletWolf> :-D
<freeflying> 这里是RH intern的天下了
<adam8157> freeflying: 俩intern 俩正式
<ScarletWolf> 实习的不少嘛
<moriramar> freeflying: Ubuntu 方面的都不在嗎？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 空格个数有规定，wiki source也如此
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: rst 是py党徒，你还想折腾空格？？
<adam8157> freeflying: tx都不过来, 不对啊
<freeflying> moriramar: ubuntu没intern
<freeflying> adam8157: 他不是intern
<GNUcat> Use-Firefox: rss是jekyll生成的？
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说他咋不来这个频道
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: orgmod, rst markdown都是最求plan txt可读性的，空格自然要严格规定
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 否则就没意义了
<GNUcat> MeaCulpa: 比如 *bold*followed by
<freeflying> adam8157: 你去twitter上鄙视一下他吧 :D
<adam8157> freeflying: 没intern就好, 先前还吓唬aron实习扣税重...哈哈
<freeflying> adam8157: RH?
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 空格就是literal 空格
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: plain txt要保持可读性
<adam8157> freeflying: 你再一次把我忘了...三月底那个...
<MeaCulpa> 否则都去docbook吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 我记得你啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 啊, 是来这边了
 * MeaCulpa 准备开始兰州手抓之旅...一个人吃手抓是不是有点那个...
<gfrog> adam8157, 实习属于意外所得，扣税20%
<leaveboy> ls
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 沒什麼。在各地1人點2份吃常被誤解成請客後被陌生人吐槽的人士表示你加油吧。
<GNUdog> freeflying, 你运气好啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不准备招aron当intern么?
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...中午已经塞了一斤牛肉了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 呃……
<adam8157> gfrog: 意外...
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我忘了带外套了，晚上会冷...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 多吃點就不冷了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 酒店到两个手抓据点都要走不少路...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 明天会有个同事来，但是他是素食者...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你在延街吃？
<MeaCulpa> 没共同语言
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 兰州，东岗西路，兰州大学边上
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 果然在延街吃……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我不认识...乱走，乱吃
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 想想大學一個西安的同學的高中畢業的時候吃小吃，帶着同學去一條街，比誰吃的遠，那真是……
 * gfrog 好奇RHer为神马不去占领fedora-zh。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这里是linux-cn
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: fedora-zh庙太小
<adam8157> gfrog: 那边好多的, yshao和rhe都在那边
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 後來我去吃也覺得口味不錯。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我暈，我1年多沒去過 #gentoo-cn 了……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...gentoo-cn我一直在潜水的
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 您敢把人回对了吗？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: ...er...
<moriramar> GNUdog: 他不敢。
<MeaCulpa> gentoo那边都是rtfm的大牛
 * MeaCulpa 偷偷的说，其实Gentooer很多都几年没装系统了，新人来问题，实在是...
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, zhllg 也不在 IRC 了现在
<gfrog> adam8157, 是因为yshao在那才不敢去的嘛？咩哈哈
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這是真話。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有可能
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 华为不是续传，zhllg也不能免俗
<moriramar> GNUdog: 真的，他還真不在。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 什麼意思？
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 华为？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 張工去華為了？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: GNUdog 估计忙吧
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 他一直在 Google
<yangtse> google吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, lol 这转义真好
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 老早么不是...难道我记错了？
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: o
<GNUdog> 从 Google HK 到了山寨城的 Google
 * MeaCulpa 表示稀里糊涂的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你说张乐啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不然呢？
<MeaCulpa> 走了走了，吃饭，晚了天冷了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 表示羡慕肉身翻墙的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 話說 Portage 一天一個樣，有的時候新手問的就是對不上號的說。
<GNUcat> Use-Firefox: 每次 make 都把所有文件生成一遍？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 没那么夸张
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分享个刚测试能用的9.04源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341039 下午刚在找 其实断断续续找了半年了 下午随意测试了 台湾 几个源 无意看到 ftp.cse.yzu.edu.tw 这个能用 只是速度慢 分享给有需要的朋友 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnSAGA — 2011-08-09 18:26
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不過現在 Portage 的循環依賴處理比原來強多了。還知道衝突的包先删一個再安裝另外一個。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ~x86 明顯是1天一個樣。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我也就每天趁着lp洗澡瞥一眼emerge -uptDN world
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我今天就栽在 hardened-sources-2.6.39-r9 上了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 蛋疼hardened
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 直接 ntpd 崩潰，NetworkManager syslog 满負荷不工作，Consolekit 卡死。
<MeaCulpa> 每天升级就没那么多烦心事的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 这跟lp洗澡有咩关系，XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: lp洗澡是我的时间窗口
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我暈，這就是每天升級的煩心事。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在这个窗口内我要完成一切有关电脑的操作
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可怜见的...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, 真杯具
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 所以用gentoo嘛
<MeaCulpa> 用其他distro早就横尸楼下了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们没intern计划啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa, gentoo 是不用折腾太久嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我就偶尔收e-mail看看前段时间都更新了哪些包
<MeaCulpa> portage输出全部去gmail
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 話說，有人用中文 locale 下的 Enigmail 在嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 有一次一个月升级没成功过我都没关心....
<moriramar> 打錯了，這個應該用公共表述：有人在用中文 locale 下的 Enigmail 在嗎？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 别问我，我没有中文locale
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……現在都用英文的嗎？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: utf-8
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……那前面呢？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 中文交给xft
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: locale 的結果是？
<GNUcat> 用 gentoo 的应该订哪些列表？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我现在和你聊天的机器，中文依靠putty windows字体显示
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: mechanus ~ # locale
<MeaCulpa> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<MeaCulpa> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<MeaCulpa> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 后面不用看了，都一样
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哦。果然 en_US.UTF-8
<jiero> 呃。。。这个频道太黑了，人数越来越少。
<moriramar> jiero: 不要吐槽人數了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 家里电脑有zh_CN.UTF-8
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 但我估计没啥用
<jiero> Ubuntu用户比例越来越小，应该让管理员把这群不用Ubuntu的家伙赶出去！
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我用的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我有一个andlinux实例跑在我的windows上，偶尔进去看一下
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 别向我表白。我不是管理员。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我這 Enigmail 在 en_US.UTF-8 工作正常，在 zh_TW.UTF-8 下有問題。今天才把源代碼下下來打算調試下看看。不過 Thunderbird 插件不太會調試……官方沒人管……
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 算是ubuntu用户吧？
<moriramar> jiero: 我用的，我每次安裝 Gentoo 都用的 Ubuntu 的 LiveCD 的。
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。那是干嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我的/boot里有4个ubuntu内核，2个Debian的，算么
<moriramar> jiero: 因為我沒有其它 Linux CD 了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我可以过会儿换ubuntu kernel上来...
<moriramar> jiero: 反正用哪個 CD 都能安裝……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我道歉。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要不要换个bsd上来...
<moriramar> jiero: 你哪涼快哪歇着吧。
 * jiero 告辞了。
<GNUcat> //boot 里近30个内核
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你 BSD 總不是也和 Linux 共用用戶空间文件吧？
<moriramar> GNUcat: 你蛋癌了。
<gjx> hei
<moriramar> gjx: 哈！
<GNUcat> moriramar: 当初 /boot 分得太大，而且不去删
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 那倒不是，portage跑
<gjx> 为什么ubuntu的empathy不能加irc啊
<namoamitafo> GNUcat: /boot分多少?
<moriramar> GNUcat: resize2fs 一下，再把分區搞小點不就成了。
 * MeaCulpa 想起来了，家里硬盘坏了，17个内核协同一大票A片丢了
<moriramar> gjx: 哈？
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<gjx> @moriramar 我是说empathy下边儿那个irc登不上去啊
<moriramar> 我的 aMule 的下載速度和心電圖一樣的，看着蛋疼。
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey
<moriramar> gjx: 哈……
 * MeaCulpa 想起来了，积累了8年人品的mule hash也丢了
<namoamitafo> GNUcat: 我给/boot分了100MB
<gjx> moriramar: 。。。
<moriramar> gjx: @moriramar 都上了，這 #Twitter 用多了？有什麼具體的現象。
 * MeaCulpa /boot 曾经10g... 现在1g
<moriramar> gjx: 比如提示，命令行提示，syslog上的記錄什麼的。
<gjx> moriramar:  — —
<gjx> moriramar: 就是一直在认证
<moriramar> gjx: ……IRC用戶認證不是用 /msg NickServ identify 的嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 表示用不来arch.....
<cfy> Kandu: 装了slim,无法启动...
<gjx> moriramar: 我不是说账号的认证
<cfy> Kandu: awesome还要用到aur?
<GNUcat> cfy: 不要老折腾发行版……
<moriramar> gjx: Empathy 自己有個調試功能，會把一些信息記下來，你看下那裹有什麼沒有。我記得在說明/幫助菜單中。
<cfy> GNUcat: 嗯,我折腾内核去...
<gjx> moriramar: ok
<gjx> moriramar: 待会儿试试
<gjx> moriramar: 其实我现在在windows下呢
<gjx> moriramar: 哈哈
<moriramar> gjx: ……
<gjx> moriramar: pidgin for windows
<jiero> 照片导出JPEG都是超过 3MB的，源照片都是10.6MB—— http://i.imgur.com/HGXPf.jpg
<gjx> moriramar: 其实我想知道的是这种多平台的玩意儿在不同的平台下实现的方式有多大区别
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我表示 aMule 的統計頁面，下載圖是心率不齊的心電圖，上傳圖是胃動力不足的胃電圖……
<GNUcat> cfy: 折腾各种库的，无疑是 gentoo 最好
<cfy> GNUcat: 哦...
<gjx> MeaCulpa: 我的aMule倒是挺平稳的，一直都是很低的水平
<GNUcat> cfy: xinit 够用了……不需要 *dm
<cfy> GNUcat: 嗯
<Use-Firefox> GNUcat: 不是,是jekyll生成
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay
<gjx> 谁来解答一下我的疑惑啊   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=341034
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu下使用Empathy / Pidgin登录校内通
<gjx> 难得发个帖都没人回
<gjx> 唉~
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay:
<moriramar> gjx: 你有在 Empathy 設定頭像嗎？
<gjx> moriramar: ？？什么意思
<gjx> moriramar: 那个没关系吧
<moriramar> gjx: 一個是證書應該有個地方設定可以忽略有效性；另外不能在 Empathy 中設定人人網聊天的自定義頭像。
<moriramar> gjx: 其它的把參數填一下就成了。
<gjx> moriramar: 恩
<moriramar> gjx: 另外 Pidgin 上校內最好不要發狀態，把長時間離開的狀態設定也關了，不然你的人人主頁會被刷屏。
<moriramar> Empathy 不清楚。
<gjx> moriramar: 这些我都注意到了
<gjx> moriramar: 可我觉得问题的关键应该不是这个
<gjx> moriramar: 无论是pidgin还是empathy  在ubuntu下校内总是不能认证
<moriramar> gjx: 那我就不知道了。證書還能出錯的話，不知道能不能不開SSL……
<gjx> moriramar: 我是说在windows下的pidgin是可以校内的
<gjx> moriramar: 然后完全一样的设置 到了ubuntu下的pidgin上就不行了
<moriramar> gjx: 我目前不用 Ubuntu 不了解情况。我也有注意到有關 Facebook 證書不能認證的 Bug，你可以搜下看看吧。
<gjx> moriramar:  难道windows下跟ubuntu下不是同一个证书？
<gjx> moriramar: 还是说pidgin的linux版跟win版实现的原理上有差别？
<moriramar> gjx: 不知道。
<goodmen> 大家好，我是从arch-cn过来的
<gjx> goodmen: 你好
<goodmen> 这里有没有对驱动、硬件和底层软件感兴趣的朋友？我们这里在招聘才子
<goodmen> 这里有没有朋友要找工作或者盘算着换工作呢？
<goodmen> 我不是猎头，我是技术，呵呵。我们这里招聘
<gjx> goodmen: 还有一个月不到就要开学了 ，  还是算了
<goodmen> gjx: 呵呵，还没毕业？我们要全职工作的哦
<goodmen> gjx: 以后毕业可以考虑我们
<gjx> goodmen: 呵呵  开个玩笑
<goodmen> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • unity和程序托盘图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341042 发行版本:11.04以上 包名:iptux 摘要:iptux等软件在点击关闭时，会有系统托盘图标可以供使用，但是在unity中，这样的图标没有了。当再次打开iptux时，iptux会说 致命错误！！ 绑定TCP/UDP端口(2425)失败！ 地址已在使用 这时只能kill iptux，然后再次打开 ...
<cfy> debian是不是有个硬件支持列表的?
<cfy> 就是有个可以填lspci的地方
<caleb-> cfy: 基本没有 update
<cfy> caleb-: 在那里?
<caleb-> 忘了
<cfy> caleb-: 我找了一会了...
<caleb-> cfy: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report
<caleb-> 2.6.39-1-686-pae <- 居然还蛮新的
<cfy> caleb-: 好的...我发现这个页面我原来找到过...不过看到hcl.. 啥的不是..就没点开..
<moriramar> 受不了了，好不容易平穩一陣，又開始心電圖式下載了。
<moriramar> 哎……
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§  有沒有整個 linux社區的，，
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 基本一樣
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我發了，，跟我以前去過的不一樣，，沒有中文界面。。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 這樣又再次逼迫ASUS退出新的驅動
<caleb-> lspci 要毛中文介面…
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 那些 驅動說明。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 看不懂，，
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: 这样的话，文章多了效率岂不是很低
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译个kernel大约ccache的空间设置多大?我指给编译kernel用,我现在设置了5G
<MaskRay> cfy: 1G 足以，我 .ccache 没清空过（以前 portage 也用的），目前占用 816M
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?这么省空间的么?我以前都没主意.
<cfy> MaskRay: 那就5G好了.反正用不完 :)
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 关于gtk 和 qt的前景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341047 想学gtk 和 gt， 不知到将来工作好不好找，工资怎样，前景如何 求过来人指点一下。。。谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Classes — 2011-08-09 20:16
<ilovezoe> hi there
<cfy> hello
<^k^> cfy, 好  ㍬ 
<lolicon>  ~.~
<ilovezoe> hello
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍬ 
<Kandu> cfy: 要從 aur 裝， yaourt 很方便
<Kandu> cfy: slim 的話，配置下 /etc/initab
<Kandu> jyfl987: gdb objdump ndisasm bochs TurboDebug 等
<happyaron> OT: 控制什么bot？
<OT> adam8157: 小^k^嘿嘿
<adam8157> OT: what?
<happyaron> 今天某人在推上说 #ubuntu-cn 被RH占领了？
 * caleb- 不信任 ccache
<caleb-> 用 ramdisk 编译吧
<OT> adam8157: 我想让小^k^和我玩
<happyaron> caleb-: 为何
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈嗯嗯
<adam8157> OT: 我手里没有任何机器人
<caleb-> ccache 偶尔还是会出错
<adam8157> happyaron: 确实, 下午的时候4个rh的, 就一个ff在这儿
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦，我pbuilder里ccache一直没成功
<MaskRay> caleb-: 怎么用 ramdisk 编译？这样的话目标文件不就没法缓存了，下次还得编译
<OT> adam8157: 组织个bot大军，一定很爽
<caleb-> MaskRay: 可以 cp -a 嘛
 * caleb- 喜欢 clean build
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 直接放在 /dev/shm 編譯完就複製出來
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...我编译内核去
<lolicon> 不缓存
<ilovezoe> Ⲉ
<lolicon> 就不缓存
<lolicon> tmpfs 编译
<lolicon> 很爽
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么只把目标文件扔那儿？
<cfy> Kandu: 我不准备玩arch,还是debian
<caleb-> Kandu 是用啥 distro?
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 複製或者 mv過去，，就是了。。不用搞其他
<MaskRay> 网速 10m/s 的话我本地就不放 kernel 的 git tree 了
<MaskRay> lolicon: 你这样把 makefile 的优点破坏了
<lolicon> 你说开发还是安装软件
<caleb-> MaskRay: makefile 的优点也用不着 ccache 啊
<halida> 一日不学习, 就觉得自己面目可憎, 大家有小知识点可供提供啊?
<halida> ccache不是emerge里面的吗?
<caleb-> halida: manpage
<savr> niiiihow
<halida> manpage里面哪个?
<Evanescence> hi, fuckers
<savr> ubuntu is african linux
<savr> where is chinese linux?
<halida> 不会是去看man 2吧?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有人入侵了我的电脑吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341054 我的电脑偶尔会出现这种特别奇怪的现象,平时我的电脑桌面是gnome模式,有时候登陆电脑是gdk模式,我没有进行任何设置,为何会这样?? 我的电脑没有人对他进行物理接触. 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-08-09 20:57
<MaskRay> kernel 有些地方的 Makefile 没法起到防止重复编译的效果
<savr> the chinese are loosing face by using an african operating syste,
<savr> system
<caleb-> 啥是gdk模式…
<caleb-> MaskRay: 应该是因为选项不同得重编
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6568899o1p0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 直击伦敦暴乱 街头大巴车和150多年的家具商城被烧 - 实拍伦敦大本钟骚乱现场 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<caleb-> MaskRay: 如果确定是 makefile 问题可以发 bug / patch
<Evanescence> jiero, hi, I have cracked WEP on N900 with CLEVER
<Evanescence> jiero, WPA need an extra wireless driver, not in SUPER kernel
<soiamso> 看来经济危机不假
<CyrusYzGTt> 奇怪 怎麼現在 savr 被 忽視了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora Chinese User Group Forum - 中文用户组论坛 - 中文社群論壇
<MaskRay> caleb-: 我的问题
<jiero>  Evanescence:  I have captured many ***,  but none of them worked out:D
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 這裹誰隨時都有可能被忽視吧……又不是坐客服。
<jiero> Evanescence:  now I don't need to crack anymore because I got Wifi network back.
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。我貌似看懂了點，，有兩位在討論破解無綫局域網密碼
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，正常，，我只是覺得 savr 的話題很有敏感性就提起她
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我感覺應該是破解那個功能吧，可能原來那個功能有限制。
<caleb-> ignore 不是都个人设置的？
<moriramar> caleb-: 我表示人肉ignore水平lv max-1
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ xchat貌似木有這個功能。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定有。
<caleb-> xchat 肯定有 ignore 的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我賣油安裝其他插件
<CyrusYzGTt> 找到了，，還真有
<Evanescence> jiero, well, I wait for that extra driver can implement into CLEVER,
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我記得多年前我用Ubuntu的XChat就因為不小心ignore其它人結果悲劇了。
<Evanescence> jiero, Now I do not know what to play on N900. .... little ability.
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我經常不小心 ctrl+w把窗口關閉，，回覆不了
<jiero> Evanescence:  To use the FCamera, you need dng tool, Darktable or RawTherapee to process and convert dng.
<jiero> Evanescence:  What you want to play?
<moriramar> 我暈，我秒5下到97.6%速度直接降到6KBps……
<Evanescence> jiero, like what you said before, use that outside converted electric press to control Print or other something else.
<jiero> Evanescence:  outside>? electric press? what's that?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯, arch 這樣的，不好的
<Evanescence> jiero, well, just like chineEnglish.
<Kandu> caleb-: 一直 arch debian 混用
<Evanescence> jiero, use USB to pass something from N900 to "printer" to control it. or control other things else.
<jiero> Evanescence: you may buy a USB On-The-Go cable :D
<Evanescence> jiero, I know that, OTG cable can used to read USB stick, right ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  and if you need install a network printer you must look up the CUPS manual
<jiero> Evanescence:  yes.
<Evanescence> jiero, no, not must be printer, I wish to  control other devices.
<jiero> Evanescence:  I was thinking, what if connect to an extra camera or another N900...
 * adam8157 诶? aron哪去了
<Evanescence> jiero, have you ever seen some relative topic in Maemo.Talk ?
<jiero> The second N900 use PC mode...
<Evanescence> jiero, I remember that, use bluetooth to control camera.
<Evanescence> jiero, but just control that "press" button.
<lolicon> 。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: ok, there is a applicationa.
<lolicon> 我以为进了 英文 channel的
<chenshaoju> lolicon me too
<MeaCulpa> pmfg
<Evanescence> jiero, I have never know what is the PC mode. what's that ?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: Chinglish
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, chinglish ?? what's that ?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: In your words, Chinese English
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, oh, sorry, depend on my poor english, and poor chinese, that's all.
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: Chinglish is known by the world. Like "Long time no see"
<Evanescence> 我来啦
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 灵魂附体了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Long time no see had become formal English long time ago.
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, 不是，中文和英文切换极不爽，几个channel之间切换很麻烦，就习惯了
<lolicon> 今晚一堆外国友人在聊天。。。
<adam8157> jiero: and "shanghai"
<lolicon> 表示压力很大
<lolicon> google 晚餐什么的。。
<MeaCulpa> RTFM
<jiero> lolicon: Cookie
<adam8157> lolicon: 你在北京哪哦
<lolicon> adam8157: y
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, 那个RTFM是说我么？
<adam8157> lolicon: 具体位置, 不说上学么怎么又来帝都了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 呵呵，开开玩笑
<lolicon> 融金中财大酒店
<jiero> Evanescence:  once you connect N900 with USB cable, it pop out 2 options of connection type: Massive Storage mode and PC mode.
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，交警拦车不成，居然拿手里对讲机砸
<MeaCulpa> 我国交警应该配备铁蒺藜
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, 额，RTFM是我遇到心情最差的话，不过也对啊，我也经常想对问的人说这句。ibus还能不懂么。咋也玩了一年linux啦，^_^，终于是老鸟了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: :P
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 己所不欲，勿施于人
<Evanescence> jiero, yeah，but if I select PC mode on linux, nothing happed.
<adam8157> 什么情况
<MeaCulpa> 前两天北京中关村大街有人当街挥刀自杀？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, 是的，所以才抱着以前自己菜鸟的心情教别人。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没听手啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 说
<MeaCulpa> 电视在放
<MeaCulpa> 被民警控制了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你要抱着自己是一个google bot的心情
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: n久没看电视了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa, 额，我才不要做bot，。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 大三学生和三甲医院护士车库内窒息挂掉
<chenshaoju> MeaCulpa 没听果说
<jiero> In PC mode your PC get access to the mobile's use GPRS/3G network
<jiero> Evanescence:  because you don't have SIM...
<chenshaoju> MeaCulpa 是这个新闻吧： 七夕节情侣车内开空调窒息身亡
<chenshaoju>  http://roll.sohu.com/20110808/n315690808.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 七夕节情侣车内开空调窒息身亡-搜狐滚动
<Evanescence> jiero, really？ I can play this，when my PC can not connect。^_^
<MeaCulpa> 恩，车库...
<Evanescence> jiero, yeah... I do not like 电信，移动什么的，最讨厌了。
<chenshaoju> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpnx554Nxp1qbg80vo1_500.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ...
<forensic> 呃
<jiero> Evanescence: you cannot live without network:D
<CyrusYzGTt> 叫獸不是說過，車震要做好通風的麼
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我在同步我的主要邮箱....看看opera能否撑住...
<cfy> iGoogle: 只抓取标题的....
<MeaCulpa> 车震要熄火
<Evanescence> jiero, yes, I like network very much, can not live without it ^_^
<MeaCulpa> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljlkkxWZJd1qijnkpo1_500.jpg
<jiero> MeaCulpa: tumblr is a porn site, right?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: no
<MeaCulpa> jiero: But if you follow porn photographers....
<MeaCulpa> jiero: tumblr don't control porn content, and is easy to use
<cfy> iGoogle: 118456封邮件没.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 118456封邮件.....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ iGoogle 都不在這回覆你，，幹麼對神祈禱
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: opera卡住了...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Evanescence Bye
<MeaCulpa> jiero: bye
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...
<savr> MeaCulpa: don't tell the chinese stuff contrary to what the chinese government wants them to believe
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我也用opera還有她的服務，不錯，，就是簡體支持差，，
<savr> yo… whats the cheapest way to get a lenovo thinkpad in china?
<iGoogle> cfy: 什么邮箱这么多信件啊
<MeaCulpa> savr: :P
<iGoogle> cache->/dev/shm没
<MeaCulpa> 为什么有人会觉得DQ是进口的？
<MeaCulpa> 品牌进口而已嘛...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，我也設置了 /dev/shm/opera cache
<iGoogle> DQ，没看新闻前，我都不知道
<chenshaoju> ……这就像iPhone一样，洋牌子，MADE IN CHINA。
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是cfy设置了没。 lol
<MeaCulpa> 新闻说DQ是冷饮达芬奇
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 唉，，
<MeaCulpa> 但是我没觉得DQ说过自己是进口的嘛...
<CyrusYzGTt> 出口轉內銷
<MeaCulpa> 洋品牌而已
<savr> how can I get the Galaxy s2 from China Unicom?
<iGoogle> 等哪天，说飞机掉了，里面发现了进口货物，我就相信那啥产品，真是进口的。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 洋品牌套中国货，上海存在了100多年了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...:P
<MeaCulpa> 进口的不一定好啊
<MeaCulpa> 纳米比亚进口
<iGoogle> 意大利的家具，还出口再进口的呢。
<MeaCulpa> 国货质量一直差到是真的
<savr> is there anything like slickdeals.net in china?
<savr> I know about flyertea.com
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 意大利品牌而已，其他国家生产
<ilovezoe> savr: 你是bot吗
<iGoogle> 可国内，啥都吹是进口的。这和品牌可无关了
<iGoogle> 尤其奶粉
<savr> ilovezoe: bot what?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那只是因为国产的没有品牌质量意识，唉
<MeaCulpa> 奶粉...
<iGoogle> 还带了澳洲的兔子毛为证。
<iGoogle> 兔子奶？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 主要是国人抄袭打价格站的比较多，国人不重视服务，重视价格
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 恩，宁可打价格，也不打服务
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没办法，举国上下都是如此
<iGoogle> 各种精，都是tw进口的。啥都是精。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<emacsyin> 请问，gtalk for Android哪里可以下载？
<MeaCulpa> 还是洋快餐好
<MeaCulpa> hoho
<CyrusYzGTt> 垃圾食品，，
<iGoogle> 我在家，磨豆浆，自己剪饼子吃。
<MeaCulpa> 国产的可乐都有超标的精了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 最近装修，同一个进口牌子的导轨，国内橱柜公司700，ikea 350， 可以发现国人犯贱
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 现在进口的也大部分都在中国加工 只不过老外有老外的严格标准 国内没那么多标准 标准高意味成本高 厂家既然有空子钻 当然要钻了
<iGoogle> 我们公司还几大标准呢。
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 吃垃圾食品长大的老美可以不费吹灰的揍你一顿，他也许活得没你长，但是可以做掉你。这就是垃圾食品逻辑
<iGoogle> iso等
<cfy> iGoogle: 磁盘表示压力很大
<iGoogle> cfy: shm
<cfy> iGoogle: 我订阅了很多...
<jyfl987> soiamso: 进口实际上跟买保险一样 多花点钱 买个放心而已
<iGoogle> rss? 不会这么多嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 咋办....我怕爆了...
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 装修，一瓢子买卖，看运气了
<cfy> iGoogle: maillist
<soiamso> jyfl987: 但是国内的公司就是喜欢宰客
<iGoogle> maillist，，，顶流量小的阿
<basncy> 请问怎么用cscope 查看函数定义 ？  已经cscope-indexer好了索引
 * MeaCulpa 酒店里上网，有人ssh我...
<iGoogle> 每日摘要，就够了。 cfy
<cfy> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> 你们何必呢..
 * MeaCulpa 都说了是windows了，何必呢
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 别人高级，已经探测到你的cgywin了。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我恰恰不是cygwin 的sshd
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这就跟保险一样阿 消费者当然以为买得多 更保险点 结果国内这些出问题了 根本不给你相应的赔偿
<iGoogle> 还带grep，就是要ssh你。 lol
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我从不用cygwin, 我根正苗红，VC make的native sshd
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你又看log了?
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不是运气是RP
<MeaCulpa> cfy:
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不是探测的，是人肉出来的。那些小姐过来看到了。
<MeaCulpa> 小姐...
<iGoogle> 啥酒店？没这？
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来我要结合 m4 做静态 html 了。。
<iGoogle> 几星
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里 cache size                           1.8 Gbytes
<MeaCulpa> 我飞机打了一个编队了，小姐没弹药了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看m4是啥...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 俄，那就是你看收费节目了。
<cfy> MaskRay: ä½ .....
<jyfl987> cfy: m4都不知道 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯..........
<cfy> iGoogle: 你还有blog么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我什么都不知道。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我有网络，免费啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 你编译了多少模块进去？
<MeaCulpa> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhoy171Axo1qfrvcko1_500.jpg
<iGoogle> cfy: 没
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么我开了ccache,再生成header的deb这么慢....
<iGoogle> ATT公司是啥
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚.我用了原来的config.然后稍微自己开了几个阿
<iGoogle> m4是啥。f4还知道点。nnnnd
<soiamso>  jyfl987 我不想买进口的，只是国内没有人卖这个
<cfy> iGoogle: 神也不知道阿...
<douglas> 你们都在说什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看 神,没blog就不玩了...你...竟然用m4.....
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾無所不知，無所不能
<iGoogle> 一个字母加一个数字，难道都会知道啊。这家伙
<MaskRay> Macro
<MaskRay> acro 有4个字符
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> GO
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc-GO
<iGoogle> 又出bt的写法？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我晕....本来tp-smapi还能成功..
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在新的kernel,连tp-smapi都编译不出来了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 只同步了一半.....等.....
<jyfl987> soiamso:  这倒是 国外什么都有卖  市场细分不错
<iGoogle> pop完了，删除
<jyfl987> m4这种东西 你写perl大概是用不到
<iGoogle> 去
<soiamso> jyfl987: 国外卖的也是国内代工的，国内却没得卖
<iGoogle> 找一个好片子来看，才是正道
<jyfl987> soiamso: 是阿 许多电子产品都是中国代工的 可是在中国买不到 老外那里倒是容易 nnd
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 碰到懂的人了，泪流满面
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我刚好以前看过介绍 额
<soiamso> jyfl987: 生活用品也是如此
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 拿来干什么的
 * leyle 有啥子图片网站提供api 上传图片的阿？imgur.com 不允许兲朝人 使用 那个 匿名 api了，
<jyfl987> soiamso: 这个我就不晓得了
<jyfl987> http://www.gnu.org/s/m4/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNU M4 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<happyaron> 下载高清无码hp ing
<soiamso> jyfl987: 国内价格更高，但是大部分却低价出口。
<happyaron> 1080p bdrip
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 以前看过访谈一些黑客的时候有介绍
<iGoogle> happyaron: 分流点吧。
<happyaron> iGoogle: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e230dc67b2d24db33660d4efaad64720671f4f27&dn=Harry%20Potter%20%26%20The%20Deathly%20Hallows%20Pt1%202010%20BDrip%201080p%20Honeyko%20Proper&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.thepiratebay.org%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Finferno.demonoid.me%3A3389%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fnyaatorrents.info%3A3277%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fpow7.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2F10.rarbg.com%2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fgenesis.1337x.org%3A1337%2Fanno
<MeaCulpa> leyle: imgur怎么知道你是天朝的
<iGoogle> 波特。。。
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 上传的时候卡了？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ harry 你怎麼把自己也發佈了
<jyfl987> soiamso: 因为老外有信用 结帐也爽快 没有那么多潜规则 还长期合作 国内这个价格高 许多成本在 行政 过关 打点  还有合作也不稳定 结算也不是现结 麻烦阿
<iGoogle> happyaron: 带字幕没
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 缩短版磁铁链接 magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e230dc67b2d24db33660d4efaad64720671f4f27&dn=Harry%20Potter%20%26%20The%20Deathly%20Hallows%20Pt1%202010%20BDrip%201080p%20Honeyko%20Proper
<soiamso> jyfl987: 如果预算不公开，看来D麻烦大了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 这是hp7上，没有字幕的
<iGoogle> 元数据，都要下这么久。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 如果你要hp1-6，我可以给你另外一个torrent
<jyfl987> soiamso: 公开也有办法阿
<iGoogle> happyaron: 那你过来翻译给我听？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 可惜，我的mldonkey的 magnet識別失效了，，只能FTP,http或者 bt ed2k的
<happyaron> iGoogle: 自己想办法
<leyle> MeaCulpa:  很久没用那个服务了，今天用了下，悲剧了，就说在我的地区不提供那个服务
<iGoogle> happyaron: 这不负责的家伙。。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: transmission无压力
<happyaron> iGoogle: 给你仔仔看
 * adam8157 offlineimap has the tendency to sporadically crash, even more so when facing connection problems. 
<iGoogle> 变魔法小子？
 * adam8157 弱爆了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 知道，可是我就喜歡用mldonkey
 * leyle we're really sorry,but anonymous uploading in your country has been disabled,please  register for an account and try anain.
<CyrusYzGTt> 我在看這個  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjkyNDAxMjQ4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: [2011][香港][喜剧剧情][潮性办公室Movie版] 粤语中字 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<jyfl987> 你们有兴趣 可以下下一个重建文明体系的资料 有13G 额 我这有种子
<leyle> CyrusYzGTt: 我有720p的种子
<happyaron> hp1-6有59G的
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你说的是西方文明吧
<iGoogle> 你的种子，留着。
<happyaron> 1080p
<cfy> happyaron: make-kpkg是不是只要一个kernel_headers和kernel_image就行了?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你說的那個。。貌似要學英文的
<jyfl987> soiamso: 就是文明体系
<happyaron> cfy: y
<cfy> happyaron: 不用modules么?
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ 不需要，，看過濾版的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那个有西班牙语版本和英语版本两个
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，应该是kernel modules和images
<happyaron> iGoogle: 或者你要36G的hp7上？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..西班牙語，，我更加看不懂，，等中文的再說，，繁體也行
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得数据再多点 就是科幻小说里经常提到的 数据机了 呵呵
<happyaron> m2ts的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..呃呃
<jyfl987> 搞个平板 装那些资料 加个比较好的ui
<iGoogle> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEIQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tudou.com%2Fprograms%2Fview%2F3-HmQjjF1IQ%2F&ei=Xz5BTqLbHsXdmAXb2dyiCQ&usg=AFQjCNGmVvmvKtmhRc5SwQFt64B3DL5iuA
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP7哈利波特与死圣最新高清预告片_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 哈利波特 预告片 高清 HP7 死圣
<iGoogle> 和这一样？
<jyfl987> 就跟 深渊上的火 里面的那个一样
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是不是埋起來等 新人族 用？？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 这是垃圾品质
<happyaron> iGoogle: 而且这个是预告
<cfy> happyaron: 有下么?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 他们的本意是重建文明用的 我刚好需要那东西 呵呵
<iGoogle> 啥。我还以为你说magnet那是垃圾。
<cfy> happyaron: 有7下么?
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 真的
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 舊神 VS 新神
<happyaron> cfy: 下还没出光盘。
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 我的脚本也歇菜了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 最好还给出一些重建文明的不同路径的 文明树建议什么的
<MeaCulpa> leyle: imm.io吧
<cfy> happyaron: 知道大概啥时侯出么?
<happyaron> cfy: 七上用刚才那个磁铁链接就行了，速度很快。
<happyaron> cfy: 没打听
<iGoogle> 210k..
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...好吧，，那麼有地理位置的重建文明的資料麼？？
<MeaCulpa> leyle: http://i.imm.io/7Pi3.jpeg
<happyaron> jyfl987: 种子能给我一份吗？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个好像没有
<jyfl987> happyaron: 好 我找下
<happyaron> jyfl987: 谢谢
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 哦，好
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你邮箱多少？
 * MeaCulpa 居然没有英文频道的酒店...
<MeaCulpa> 破电视
<happyaron> jyfl987: happyaron.xu gmail
<iGoogle> 围观 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/8688560988/1/tumblr_lpnxjtkk2d1qgalo3
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 能分享一下你的 imm.io的上传脚本不？
<jyfl987> leyle: 这都提供api的 还要什么脚本 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那麼，，這個重建工程的文檔需要更新
<jyfl987> curl就ok了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 是需要 我想我们也可以打包个中文的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 选取一些图书 我们来做学习/科技发展路径
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> happyaron: 给你发过去了 你下完了 带到帝都来 我到时候拿硬盘去拷
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 地理是重要的，，靠山吃山 這是文明初期必須的
<leyle> jyfl987: 啥子？看一下
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我不一定下，下的话拷给你。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个倒是 所以全球卫星遥感图要奉上
<iGoogle> leyle: 有 paste-img的deb
<moriramar> 公然傳播盜版電影呀……
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不需要
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么东西?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电影?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 资料而已
<iGoogle> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=340861
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 咋没人搞一个magnet的数据库共享
<happyaron> iGoogle: TPB
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 末日之後，，可能衛星都不能用，，最好將古代的地理方法寫上，，這是初期文明需要的
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你给提供个主机 我来写一个
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦？
<leyle> iGoogle: 我去看一下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我只是说资料给你 让你知道哪个地方有什么
<iGoogle> tpb?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 去 oabt.org就有 magnet的鏈接
<happyaron> iGoogle: the pirate bay
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 哦，稍等
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不行的，，誰都不知道末日後醒來的地方有什麼改變
<leyle> iGoogle: http://code.google.com/p/paste-img/ 原来是你自己的说
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你找 俄，月月不在。他可以在 freedesktop的服务器上，开一个端口。
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 還有氣候的變化，，
<MeaCulpa> leyle: http://pastebin.com/H8tytwz2
<MeaCulpa> imm.io 其实一句curl搞定了
<iGoogle> leyle: 论坛的才是新的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 最好是 中醫的藥性辯證也要寫上
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我想用 nosql来做
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你懂 berkeley 不。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 早期经验主义用这个确实有效 但问题是 经验太有效了 不容易催生科学
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 好的，3q
<jyfl987> iGoogle: bdb我不用
<iGoogle> 那我可不相信你能搞nosql了。
<jyfl987> 但就是个kv阿 有py接口的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那麼就給只能治療天花的藥方
<iGoogle> 你去写一个报告先
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 关于Pypy有一些问题，请高手进来解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341065 我偶然间发现了Pypy这个东西，看介绍发现蛮好用的，但是网上资料太少，我还有一些疑惑。 1.Pypy到底要怎么运行呢？我是直接 pypy+程序 这样来运行的，和运行CPython解释器一样。 2.Pypy到底要怎么样把Python代码翻译成别的语言的代码 ...
<jyfl987> 额 我有个项目就是 用 mongodb的 你不信就算了
<iGoogle> 项目先展示下。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得最后写下去是一个 make文档 额 目标: 依赖 额
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 你这个杂个用？比如 python immio.py imagefile.png ?
<jyfl987> 这个不能给
<iGoogle> 那一边去
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 世界末日之後有什麼改變？同學，你知道你說的這個話多麼沒有邏輯嗎？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你忑害人了 写个这个还要py
<MeaCulpa> leyle: echo -n 文件名 | python .py
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...好吧，，那麼就給天朝的叫獸文獻，，
<iGoogle> 吹大的。你最有水平。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我说了，用curl,只是手头机器上只有py的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..不存在的東西，。，不需要邏輯
<jyfl987> 你不信拉到
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: imm.io这样的用py只有麻烦，用curl超级简单那
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: curl默认不装 有时候还是py的urllib方便点 lol
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 能做成自动的不？比如我用scrot 截图后，自动就把我截的那张图传到网站上，然后复制连接到剪贴板上了？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你要看看 形態發生學
<iGoogle> curl是碰运气的事情
<iGoogle> 有些可以提交
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 比如我给这个脚本一个快捷键，运行截图后，剩下的事情就自动完成了？
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
<jyfl987> 最关键是他api返回json 简单点的正则好提取 如果复杂点 还是用py的json库来解析好点
<iGoogle> 提取url，还库阿
<jyfl987> 防止他变返回格式
<iGoogle> 分析结果，肯定可以正则提取的嘛
<MeaCulpa> leyle: scrot /tmp/scrop_tmp.png -bcsd 3 -e "echo | 你的脚本 \$f | xsel -bi; rm \$f"
<leyle> 哦，3q
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 最后用xsel把url弄进剪贴板
<MeaCulpa> 大致就是这样，自己去实现咯~
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 恩
<iGoogle> 我的包，这些都实现的，还带notify
<iGoogle> mimetype都设置了的。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我要windows也能用
<MeaCulpa> 所以要么py要么curl
<leyle> iGoogle: 哦？你那个都有gui了，不爽
<MeaCulpa> 解析用awk
<iGoogle> happyaron: 速度没了？
<jyfl987> 打倒重度依赖的perl软件 iGoogle
<happyaron> iGoogle: 啥速度没了。
<iGoogle> 就win没perl。好不。
<MeaCulpa> 打倒不跨平台的，igoogle
<happyaron> iGoogle: 下载200，上传200
<iGoogle> happyaron: 下载的那
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: win有perl,你自己不搞
<iGoogle> 还自己搞。不就是camelbox
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你的perl也就干点awk都能干的粗陋的活
<iGoogle> 你以为你编译的阿
<MeaCulpa> curl+awk即可
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: curl和sed awk都有native client
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你没速度，说明peer连接的不够吧，等。
<iGoogle> 你不知道www::mechanize
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我有36个peers
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: GNU的意义就是跨平台
<iGoogle> 安装了camelbox，perl脚本都可以直接跑
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不行，要根正苗红的native perl
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: cmd.exe， windows bat粘合
<MeaCulpa> 根正，苗红
 * ilovezoe is back.
<iGoogle> 你要强调些啥嘛。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> 根正，苗红
<MeaCulpa> :P
<iGoogle> @
<MeaCulpa> 根正，苗红
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<iGoogle> ～～
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不要模块
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要好带还是lua吧 200多k 我以前就是因为perl 用lwp写的东西 打包以后太大了 就用起lua了
<iGoogle> 那包里面，带了一堆常用模块。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不要，纯 bat
<happyaron> C 吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: bat不还是调用了一些exe
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对呀
<MeaCulpa> shell+exe
<MeaCulpa> 不要lua :)
<jyfl987> 又不是shell 还可以 /dev/tcp lol
<happyaron> jyfl987: pascal呢
<MeaCulpa> 要根正~~
<iGoogle> 跨你个死win。去死吧。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: pascal挺正的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: fpc
<iGoogle> 我管他win的死活干嘛
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这个要让 Kandu 来写
<happyaron> :)
<jyfl987> 不知道 Kandu 那操作系统支持不支持pascal 额
 * adam8157 明天特么晴转多云啊!!!
<happyaron> adam8157: 积水潭的日子没有呆够？
<iGoogle> happyaron: 34个peer..
<happyaron> iGoogle: 啥客户端
<adam8157> happyaron: 明天下雨就不去公司了...
<iGoogle> trans..
<happyaron> iGoogle: upnp开没
<happyaron> adam8157: ohhhhhhhhh
<adam8157> happyaron: ff说他们没有intern
<iGoogle> dht pex都开的
<iGoogle> dmz。
<happyaron> adam8157: 他们没办公室的原因吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有这么好的事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> dmz。。貌似對外的主機。。
<happyaron> adam8157: GNUpuma 了解一点。
<adam8157> happyaron: 不晓得, 我还以为你要去做intern呢
<iGoogle> 那还要咋呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 他们今年说是要开办公室，之后就能intern了
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦, gnudog我们组的, 他各种和人熟
<happyaron> adam8157: GNUpuma 似乎因此很怨念
<happyaron> iGoogle: 可能是都给我传呢，把你忽略了
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦? 是么? 莫非...
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我正给你上传呢，5k/s
<happyaron> adam8157: 好像是他开始问ff有没有intern，ff说没，他就去rh了，过了一阵子ff就向他打听intern要给啥待遇。
<adam8157> happyaron: 哈哈...
<happyaron> iGoogle: 23k了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们intern给的不多的 按小时计费
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你个大水管，这么快5%了
<happyaron> adam8157: 呃，free labor？
<iGoogle> 当前UPnP设置列表。。没内容
<MeaCulpa> leyle: immcurl() { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<iGoogle> dmz不行吗？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 应该是行的
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 试了下，挺简单
<iGoogle> 就是嘛
<adam8157> happyaron: pm了
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你咋看到我的。啥名字？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我看你ip了
 * MeaCulpa 灌了2L运动饮料...
<iGoogle> 难得看清。
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 最开始那个用起来有问题，
<happyaron> 118.249.69.186
<cfy> happyaron: time fakeroot make-kpkg --revision=0.1 --bzimage --initrd kernel_headers  modules_image
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 提示是 v
<cfy> happyaron: 无法产生modules阿.
<iGoogle> 82.154?
<leyle> echo -n file.png | python upimg.py
<leyle> Traceback (most recent call last):
<leyle>   File "upimg.py", line 3, in <module>
<leyle>     __import__("poster").streaminghttp.register_openers()
<leyle> ImportError: No module named poster
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道了，我早就不用这个。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你用debuild是吧....
<iGoogle> 119.84?
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 唉，别用了poster是个第三方库
<iGoogle> 119.48?
<happyaron> cfy: y
<happyaron> iGoogle: y
<MeaCulpa> leyle: form处理，py自带的有点麻烦
<cfy> happyaron: 现在流行用哪个?
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<happyaron> cfy: 我编译所有软件基本都debuild了
<cfy> happyaron: 你不是dd么....
 * adam8157 办公室电脑还在上传Google Music, 1131/1620了...
<tusooa> cfy: 你这居然这样。the title to be shown (default is the buffer name) http://cfy.machinelife.org/blog-ml/
<^k^> ⇪ title: the title to be shown (default is the buffer name)
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> cfy: 标题，很令人无语
<cfy> tusooa: 没动过阿...
<cfy> tusooa: - -!
<cfy> tusooa: 本来就是测试用得......
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你为何要上传？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 如果你把112.202干掉，或许我能分给你很多速度
<happyaron> iGoogle: 现在有一半上传给他了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不在我的电脑上也能听我的收藏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 带个mp3不就行了
 * MeaCulpa 资本主义领头羊也会有接头骚乱啊
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron 在 唆使 iGoogle hack
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在已经10G+
<tusooa> /
<caleb-> 民煮国家骚乱很正常啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好无聊
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不听歌的?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵国也好多么
<euroford> m4=macro
<caleb-> 我姐之前去伦敦还遇过恐怖攻击
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我听来听去就那么一些
<MeaCulpa> bbcchinese: 中国“受到50多万起黑客攻击”: 中国政府星期二（9日）说，去年有近50万起针对中国电脑的黑客攻击，其中接近一半的攻击源来自国外。 http://bbc.in/rdJo8K |10:35 PM Aug 09, 2011|
<^k^> ⇪ title: BBC中文网 - 两岸三地 - 中国“受到50多万起黑客攻击”
<MeaCulpa> lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也就这么一些啊, 听了两年多了
<euroford> 不多啊
<MeaCulpa> 老外说攻击源都在中国，看来只是肉鸡都在中国
<euroford> 尤其是春节的时候
<caleb-> 国内爱用 ie6, 当肉鸡太好使了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 上海交大有大量肉鸡，嗯
<euroford> 网管都放假了
<leyle> opera 抽风了，记不住google的cookies了，每次都要自己设置 新窗口打开搜索结果
<MeaCulpa> lo
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 你对opera干了挥洒
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 你对opera干了啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我最近这一周都听一个专辑12个歌曲 神秘园的 song from secret gardon
<MeaCulpa> 电视里都是老黑在砸商店
<iGoogle> happyaron: 害人的事情，不好吧。 lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 专辑就该这样听
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我听MJ 披头士 重金属
<leyle> MeaCulpa: 好像改了 cache位置
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 专辑要有完整性，否则就是单曲CD
 * adam8157 大爱Ozzy
<leyle> 改到 tmp下去了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大爱R.E.M.
<caleb-> 单曲++
<MeaCulpa> Ozzy 拍电视了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我基本不听流行歌曲 人声的也很少听 主要是 新世纪风格 最近几年出来的少了 不知道那帮人是不是饿死了
<caleb-> 专辑一般有 2/3 是垃圾
<iGoogle> 只90了。nnnnnnd 开始还200
 * MeaCulpa 不听黄种人流行乐
<caleb-> jyfl987: 退流行了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我听的除了死了的都是老家伙...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我无所谓 刚好这个专辑都好听而已 earth groove那个专辑我就从来不听 11 12的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 神秘园我不太喜欢
<jyfl987> caleb-: ex-
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: yanni呢
<happyaron> jyfl987: yanni听多了会烦
<cfy> happyaron: cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 没debian的那些怎么办?
<cfy> happyaron: touch一下?
<happyaron> cfy: 找呗。
<happyaron> cfy: touch肯定不行啊
 * adam8157 等ggarlic来北京了去搜刮他的收藏
<cfy> happyaron: 找?.....
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我喜歡同 黃家驅的
<cfy> happyaron: .........
<caleb-> cfy: dh 万能
<jyfl987> happyaron: 还好 有几首我一直听  with an orchid   , santoriny ,  hymn
<happyaron> cfy: 从debian包里找呗
<caleb-> cfy: 新版 debhelper 很猛的
<iGoogle> adam8157: .
<cfy> caleb-: dh是指?
<cfy> caleb-: 哦..
<caleb-> cfy: debian/rules 基本就两行
<adam8157> iGoogle: 唔?
<caleb-> cfy: man dh
<xrfang> 请教一下，在C语言里面，如何获取char** argv的长度（也就是命令行参数的个数）？我用sizeof好像不对。
<iGoogle> argc
<happyaron> caleb-: 3行。。。
<tusooa> xrfang: argc
<adam8157> xrfang: 个数? argc
<adam8157> iGoogle: 点点是啥意思?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 看错了。似乎
<jyfl987> xrfang: hmm 不都是 null-terminated 的么
<RavenChan> cfy, co.cc各种被屏蔽啊……
<cfy> caleb-: kernel的很多阿
<iGoogle> 点你的穴。不行啊。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我就说, 你应该不熟的
<caleb-> cfy: kernel 有专门的命令啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 0_o
<cfy> RavenChan: vps上的依赖你处理一下阿...
<xrfang> 嗯是啊，10多年不写C了。。。:$, 那么如果是一般的char **，用sizeof()可以获得长度否？
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦....早不用了..
<adam8157> xrfang: strlen?
<happyaron> cfy: /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny
<RavenChan> cfy, 内核又不能换，你让我怎么处理？
<iGoogle> 那要一层一层剥离先
<happyaron> cfy: 最短的rules
<jyfl987> 额 sizeof 是个关键字哈
<happyaron> cfy: 接近90%的软件可以用它编译。
<xrfang> adam8157, strlen应该是char *的长度吧？
<RavenChan> cfy, 你有什么新域名吗？
 * adam8157 主席哪里去了?
<cfy> RavenChan: 重装或者...算了....
<cfy> RavenChan: 没了.
<happyaron> adam8157: 找不到就email bombing他
<MeaCulpa> sizeof 只能获得基本类的长度吧
<xrfang> 我要的是char**也就是说字符串数组中元素的个数
<cfy> happyaron: 好,我看看
<RavenChan> cfy, 买一个怎样？
<happyaron> cfy: 看了没用，还是找去
<cfy> RavenChan: 我都不玩了...
<xrfang> en, sizeof(char**) = 8 在我的64位机器上
<jyfl987> xrfang: 要加起来的？
<xrfang> jyfl987, 加什么？
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 没有法子吧
<jyfl987> sizeof 算那个当然是8了 一个指针么
 * adam8157 发现我的下划线是黑色的...看不到____________
<cfy> happyaron: 我还是用别的好了.....以后再说....
<jyfl987> xrfang: char** 是个 字符串指针数组的指针嘛
<cfy> RavenChan: 注意到期阿...
<xrfang> 我只是忽然脑子短路，argc就可以了。但是我只是想一般的二维数组，而不是argv该怎么办？
<RavenChan> cfy, 合租的事呢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 黄了....
<jyfl987> cfy: 为何黄了？
<xrfang> char** argv和char* argv[]一样的吧？
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么这样 Kandu
<happyaron> cfy: 自己挣点钱租单间吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 不清楚.反正黄了...
<happyaron> cfy: 何必和人挤
<jyfl987> xrfang: 有微小差别
<cfy> happyaron: 你在说啥...租房子?还是vps?
<happyaron> cfy: 额，原来是说vps
<happyaron> cfy: 那你和kandu合租呗
<jyfl987> cfy: 租个vps 搞这么拖沓
<tusooa> xrfang: 不知道。应该有区别的
<cfy> jyfl987: happyaron: 不清楚......人多了就......
<phoenixlzx> 问下...bluehost那到底是个什么玩意？
<cfy> happyaron: 你该和 roylez说...他现在合租呢...
<jyfl987> cfy: 我paypal里还有钱等着合租呢 nnd
<xrfang> 事情是这样的，我在gnome启动程序中添加了autossh，但它就是失败。分析询问了一下，才发现，它执行的时候networkmanager还没有启动wifi。忽然心血来潮，想写个c的小程序判断目前的网络状态...
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
 * MeaCulpa BBC 观点偏左，被zf批评
<cfy> xrfang: 你又在干啥?现在啥时代了.你还用C写这些?
<happyaron> cfy: 不清楚
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 自己想好数据结构啊
<jyfl987> xrfang: 也是 gnome都py化了 你写什么c哦
<RavenChan> 有人合租vps嘛？
<cfy> jyfl987: 你不有vps么?
 * RavenChan 想合租vps
<cfy> jyfl987: 你问问 Kandu 能升级不?
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个早晚要倒闭的 不如跟几个人一起合租个大的 来做站玩
<xrfang> cfy，抽住了。
<xrfang> 嗯，不玩它了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gnome那个c...也挺不C的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: gobject么
<xrfang> 那么，有人用wicd替代过networkmanager吗？有什么风险？
<cfy> xrfang: 你就算不脚本语言...你也搞个现代的呀.....比如common lisp
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我在想 要是用lua就好了
<cfy> xrfang: nm有啥用....
<jyfl987> 这样可以跟系统的解释器隔离开
<cfy> 装了nm有啥风险.....
<xrfang> 那个啥，不就是链接网络的吗？
<xrfang> ubuntu默认的
<jyfl987> 额 我最讨厌nm
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 有这个打算，去弄一个来怎样？ huntxu cfy
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lua...
<jyfl987> 直接删除了
<cfy> xrfang: 我反语呢...我也讨厌nm
<xrfang> 如果卡擦掉了它，网络连不通了，这个就是风险
<jyfl987> RavenChan: cfy都有了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lua我被awesome 恶心到了
<cfy> xrfang: 我用wpasupplicant
<xrfang> 别和我说用wpasupplicant啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: (nm--)++
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个不是.....
<xrfang> 打字比你慢了点
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lua能写出很重口的代码 呵呵
<RavenChan> jyfl987, cfy 那个不是到10月份到期么
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 你摊上了不支持wpa-supplicant的？
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 他不是和kandu沟上了么
<xrfang> 这个东西我在arch上用了下，也就是这个东西（主要）让我放弃了arch
 * MeaCulpa 也只会wpa-supplicant
<jyfl987> 我也是
<xrfang> MeaCulpa, 不知道。我只是没有在这个机器上用过。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 代碼還有重口的？
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 居然有人会把灵魂献给NM?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我原来以为wpasupplicant配置要填很详细,原来稍微填一点就好了呀
<RavenChan> cfy, 你和kandu钩上了？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 配置很傻瓜啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: jyfl987: 会没配置的 wpasupplicant么?
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我是写纯lua的 经常看到那些重度定制lua的代码 额
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 实在不行上wpa_gui
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我都是wpa_cli
<cfy> RavenChan: 没.只是有时侯借用一下.他的vps内存不够....
<jyfl987> cfy: 要什么配置 我都是输命令行的
<MeaCulpa> 然后在gentoo的那套里弄
<cfy> MeaCulpa: wpa_cli也能没配置?
<cfy> jyfl987: wpa_cli?
<xrfang> MeaCulpa, 没那么严重。我很喜欢ubuntu的原因之一就是不要折腾硬件了。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...wpa_cli是交互的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...交互就意味着没配置
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我知道
<RavenChan> cfy, 那咱可以合租啊 jyfl987
<xrfang> 同样是我这机器，fedora15不认wifi，我到官网下载驱动才搞定
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我没发现...我看看...
<adam8157> 谁在用xterm的? 看下能显示下划线么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 现用 wpa_passphare 生成密钥文件 然后 wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c key.pass -B 这不就行了
<xrfang> jyf
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 到时候再看吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 不想合租.opera 太烂...
<xrfang> jyfl987, 这个写在什么地方？
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 到什么时候= =
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 额 你现在就要？
<xrfang> 是不是启动脚本rc.local就可以了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 都不翻墙了...
<MeaCulpa> 其实是反Qt党太多
<RavenChan> cfy, ？
<cfy> jyfl987: 可是ssid这些呢?
<MeaCulpa> 否则搞个wpa_gui一下子搞定
 * caleb- is 反Qt党
<jyfl987> xrfang: 额 我每次需要上网的时候手动输入
<euroford> adam8157: xterm里面用什么字库？
<cfy> RavenChan: 没需要了.
<adam8157> euroford: dejavu和正黑
<RavenChan> cfy, 建个站什么的= =？
<MeaCulpa> 宁可折腾几天wpa_cli,也不舍得装Qt
<cfy> RavenChan: 暂时的需要的话,去别人那里蹭一下 :D
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要弄一个？
<xrfang> jyfl987, 这。。。我现在就是想在启动的时候自动建立ssh
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 宁可折腾自己也不折腾电脑?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 有这个打算
<jyfl987> xrfang: 那你写在 .xprofile里应该可以
<jyfl987> xrfang: 前提是你进desktop
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯...那要买个内存大的...
<jyfl987> cfy: 不知道建什么站好
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你也来吗？
<cfy> jyfl987: 不明白,这样网络就指定好了?
<euroford> adam8157: 如何输入下划线的字？
<xrfang> jyfl987, 写在rc.local里面不行？
<cfy> jyfl987: 还有很多别的参数阿?然后你拿出wpa_cli?
<jyfl987> cfy: 对啊  超简单的
<adam8157> euroford: 直接输入一个下划线_试试
<jyfl987> xrfang: 那个也行吧
<adam8157> euroford: 我这里看不到...
<MaskRay> 静态blog的标签系统真难做
<euroford> adam8157: 我可以啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有个毛参数 我每次都这么来的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: wpa_cli是现场用的，固话配置的话就wpa_supplicant.cfg
<cfy> jyfl987: MeaCulpa: 我一直是配置的...
<huntxu> RavenChan: 加入
<jyfl987> cfy: 麻烦 我都是这样输命令的
<adam8157> euroford: 所以有问题....搞不懂什么状况...明天看看fedora和arch下同样配置是否一致
<cfy> jyfl987: list然后select_network么?
<RavenChan> cfy, jyfl987 MaskRay huntxu 还有我，一起的话就5个了
<euroford> adam8157: 你肯定是缺少x的字库了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 静态blog也不用纯静态的嘛……
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个 key.pass就是已经选好ssid 和密码生成的文件
<cfy> RavenChan: 建站不能用unstable..
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦..
<euroford> adam8157: xterm好像不支持fontconfig的
<cfy> RavenChan: 要stable........
<RavenChan> cfy, 现在用着unstable不也还好好的嘛= =
<adam8157> euroford: 不支持, 但是支持xft
<MaskRay> RavenChan: makefile+m4+org-mode
 * MeaCulpa 我擦冰箱里有苍蝇卵
<cfy> RavenChan: 你太激进了吧.....好歹也testing阿...
<cfy> RavenChan: 现在我都装不来软件了...装啥都有提示依赖.....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<huntxu> euroford: 囧，指定中英文然后就算了吧
<euroford> adam8157: 跟xterm较什么劲啊，term多得是？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 标签用个xml文件好了 在web端载入 反正你一辈子写的博客也没有多少
<adam8157> euroford: 大爱
<cfy> RavenChan: jyfl987 MaskRay huntxu 这么说吧,我想合租个大内存的......每个人200Mb吧
 * adam8157 公司网速肿么了, 这一会儿才上传了5首
<cfy> RavenChan: jyfl987 MaskRay huntxu 这么说吧,我想合租个大内存的......每个人200MB吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我放了点东西在冰箱，拿出来以后，几小时，出瞿了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我现在的模式需要手动编辑 .m4
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我放了点东西在冰箱，拿出来以后，几小时，出蛆了
 * caleb- 支持 debian sid
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay jyfl987 huntxu 快决定吧= =我就能去物色vps
<huntxu> cfy: 要那么大内存干嘛... = =
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 生成一个 tag
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 恶...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哼哼
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 决定啥？
<cfy> huntxu: 我要跑ccl
 * MeaCulpa 还是说我买的无花果有苍蝇卵...
<huntxu> cfy: ... = =
<cfy> huntxu: sbcl的话,随便就100MB了...
<MeaCulpa> 无花果干没啥水分了...苍蝇何必呢
<jyfl987> cfy: 你这家伙阿
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 合租嘛？
<cfy> huntxu: ccl的话,好点,不过,我觉得还是200MB保险...
<cfy> jyfl987: 咋了?
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 最好有包换ip业务的 不然被墙了我们就个屁了
<cfy> RavenChan: jyfl987 MaskRay huntxu  我愿来一叶那买的都512MB阿...
<cfy> RavenChan: jyfl987 MaskRay huntxu  我原来一叶那买的都512MB阿...
<jyfl987> cfy: cl吃那么多内存 除非你买个编译型的
<RavenChan> cfy, oneleaf那个不能再序租了嘛？
<cfy> jyfl987: 启动20MB
<jyfl987> 我有个linnode的 512m的 xen  感觉也一般
<cfy> jyfl987: 一般100MB应该够
<jyfl987> 看来还是要宽带好才行
<caleb-> 一般不会被墙吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 可以阿...但是那个有必要合租么?
<MaskRay> 我的 bot 光 size 就 53M，内存可想而知
<jyfl987> 万一被墙得有应急措施
<cfy> RavenChan: 而且,依赖已经...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 你比cfy还bt
<cfy> MaskRay: size?你说ghc?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我不会服务器跑东西的……
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那你要合租干嘛
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 你有个512的xen还不满足吗= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你还合租啥....
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我不会在服务器跑东西的……至少目前为止，你问 cfy
<cfy> MaskRay: 直接kandu的用用好了.....
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 那个是合作的项目租用的 半年的 到期就没了
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<euroford> 各位，我刚刚发现gedit另存为utf-16的时候，没有加BOM
<euroford> byte order mark
<MaskRay> 只要网快就行了
<cfy> MaskRay: 看网络了...还有人觉得我那个速度巨快的..
<cfy> kikupotter: 你是固定ip?
<MaskRay> cfy: 上次那个 AB盘，我几乎没法下载了……
<cfy> kikupotter: 记得把ssh关掉....或者弄成只能证书...否则....
<cfy> MaskRay: .....
<RavenChan> cfy, linode 512M 20刀一个月……
<caleb-> euroford: bug
<cfy> RavenChan: 这么贵...我觉得一叶卖的挺好的...因为我不翻墙....
<euroford> caleb-: notepad好像是自动加的
<caleb-> euroford: 你是在说 utf8 还是 utf16?
<RavenChan> huntxu, MaskRay jyfl987 cfy, linode 512M 20刀一个月……
<euroford> caleb-: utf16
<caleb-> euroford: notepad 不支持 utf16 吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 你看看你的php-cli用了多少内存..
<caleb-> euroford: m$ 的 unicode 一般指 utf32le
<euroford> caleb-: 我去试试
<kikupotter> cfy,ganggang meiyouzai
<huntxu> RavenChan: MaskRay jimmyxu cfy 我不跑东西唔
<caleb-> euroford: utf8 本来就不应该有 bom
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯,怎么没了?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看我多好，只跑 .html ……
<caleb-> euroford: 但是很多 win32 软件也在 utf8 加 bom
<cfy> kikupotter: 记得把ssh关掉....或者弄成只能证书...否则....
<euroford> caleb-: http://www.websina.com/bugzero/kb/unicode-bom.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: BOM for Unicode UTF-8, UTF-16, UTF-16LE, UTF-16BE
 * adam8157 vim给它nobomb吧
<euroford> caleb-: unicode组织推荐的
<RavenChan> cfy, 63M/50M...
<adam8157> euroford: 但是对于utf8来说bom没作用的
<caleb-> euroford: utf8 的 bom 毫无作用
<RavenChan> cfy, 其实应该一个就够了
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...以前你貌似开了好几个...
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥你比kandu的php-cli大这么多?
<adam8157> euroford: 而且很碍事儿
<euroford> caleb-: 如果locale是utf8，是没有任何问题的
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 大家都没声音了= =
<caleb-> euroford: 正常人不太用 utf16
<jimmyxu> huntxu: 呃？…
<cfy> RavenChan: 合租还是比较麻烦的......当初都基本定下来了...还是黄了....
<huntxu> jimmyxu: ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你决定合租嘛？
<kikupotter> cfy, 如果ssh没关的话，怎么样
<cfy> huntxu: jyfl987: MaskRay:  RavenChan: 算了...还是不要算上我了
<MeaCulpa> BOM 是微软的毒瘤
<cfy> huntxu: jyfl987: MaskRay:  RavenChan: 我现在都不翻墙了....
<jyfl987> 那就洗洗睡了吧 我还有点代码要写
<adam8157> caleb-: 有些人觉得英语1字节,汉语3字节是一种歧视, 他们会用utf16, 无聊得很这些人
<huntxu> jyfl987: 熬夜的老男人
<adam8157> .
<cfy> kikupotter: 会有人扫描你,不过你貌似root不能登录,那还好,扫中了.就成肉鸡咯....
<RavenChan> 20刀5个人的话就是300/年，4个人就是400/年
<huntxu> adam8157: 这关歧视什么事... = =
<MeaCulpa> BB手机威武
<cfy> 我还是有可能续费吧,一叶那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 有人这么觉得...
<kikupotter> cfy, 好 ，谢谢 那我试试怎么搞证书
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你没算人民币升值嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> 警方一开始都无法破解
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 和linux兼容性太差...
<kikupotter> cfy, 有什么好帖子推荐一下
<RavenChan> MaskRay, jyfl987 决定干嘛？给个回应嘛……
<euroford> caleb-: 刚刚试了一下，notepad是支持utf16的
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是说英国骚乱的BB 短信
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 至少等我到那个学校摸清网络条件再说把
<cfy> kikupotter: PasswordAuthentication no
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪个手机windows友好？ 据说是windows modile最友好！！？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦, 他们咋不用gtalk啥的
<huntxu> MaskRay: 准备升学？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你可以找杨哲问……
<cfy> kikupotter: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gtalk暴露的
<cfy> kikupotter: 应该就好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: BB提供加密的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 或者别人，反正你认识那么多在那的人= =
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哪个手机windows友好？ 据说是windows modile最友好！！？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那不知道, 反正以前BB需要在虚拟机里连蓝牙才能整
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gtalk不是ssl了么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 据说是windows modile 手机 linux 最友好！！？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呃...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ssl登录信息不知如何
<euroford> gtalk默认不开ssl
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 真的不认识
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: linux里面同步wm的一坨一坨
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ipv6肯定是有的= =
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: linux里面我还真没看到啥好好支持andriod的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 也许android都web了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呃...N900肯定支持最好
<jyfl987> euroford: 那是104版本
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不过Google一项都是拿linux来做噱头的
<euroford> jyfl987: 以后默认都开了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你现在什么手机?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wm5
<euroford> jyfl987: ssl对服务器的压力极大的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: linux可以同步contact, wm5有py解释器，有nethack...
<jyfl987> euroford: 105就开了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...nethack都有...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 微软曾经开放wm5 sdk随便用
<jyfl987> euroford: 你可以用英文版本的 或者干脆不用gtalk 官方客户端
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 而且wm与windows区别很小，windows的sdl app几乎不需要改动
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 微软很可怕，当年开放了免费的vc2005 编译器，基本就让mingw没饭吃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯...确实
<MeaCulpa> 封闭的系统，厂家开放一个SDL就是杀手级别的
 * adam8157 我怎么觉得俯卧撑很锻炼腹肌...
<MeaCulpa> 社区的sdl埋头苦干，都不及人家轻松一挥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 的确锻炼腰腹的
<MeaCulpa> s/sdl/sdk
<MeaCulpa> 你腰腹太弱了
<MeaCulpa> ::P
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...确实...所以正锻炼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 找个妹子锻炼
<MeaCulpa> 干练忒无聊
<MeaCulpa> 英国...
<RavenChan> huntxu jyfl987 768M xen 15欧/月 cc cfy
<MeaCulpa> 央视主持人和专家们在哪里大呼看不懂，怎么警察那么没用...他们自己也知道警察本来就没用的，而军队人家不是用来对付百姓的
<L3y> 怎么我只能看到你一个人说话？MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> L3y: 因为的确只有我一个人在说话
<moriramar> L3y: 最後一句 MeaCulpa 上面有 RavenChan 的回復，你看不到嗎？
<MeaCulpa> RavenChan: 欧洲的，国内连过去ping太高了吧
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 确实= =
<MeaCulpa> 美国内陆戈壁滩的机房，ping都要好得多
<MeaCulpa> 质量也稳定
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 國內警察還是不一樣，我們有武警……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我就是这个意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 武裝應急小組  國外不是有這個??
<MeaCulpa> 据韩国媒体报导，韩国关最近查获一批来自中国的走私胶囊药物，经检验赫然发现竟含有人类基因，怀疑是以死胎做成、据称有滋补效果的「人肉胶囊」，一百颗要价八十万韩元（约五千九百港元）。
<gjx> ca  这都有
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 獵奇了……
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 那个是对罪犯的，且和地方zf没关系的
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 广老好像好这口
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 我不好的，，我是廣府的。。這是違反天道的。。
<euroford> 越是足月的越有人要
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 那都是别人乱说的
<euroford> 我看多图片
<euroford> 超级恶心
<MeaCulpa> 问题是，韩国和日本的存在，表明了物质文明了，这样的野蛮行径依然会发生
<euroford> 韩国人不知道，日本人也吃这个的。
<MeaCulpa> en
 * RavenChan 512M xen 6磅/月，提供UK或US
<L3y> 用wget怎么下载有"()"这个符号的链接？
<gjx> L3y: 加个\?
<euroford> 转义啊
<euroford> urllib
<euroford> 里面有个encode
<L3y> 多谢。了解。
<L3y> :-D
<MeaCulpa> 山西醋杯具了
<euroford> 全国的醋都那样的
<euroford> 根本没有纯酿造的
<gjx> 啊！gmail又上不去了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，上海一般都吃镇江醋
<gjx> google+倒是好好的
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 还是尝的出的，防腐剂是尝不出的，醋精是可以吃出来的
<euroford> 很难，就像糖和糖精一样
<MeaCulpa> 糖和糖精完全没关系
<MeaCulpa> 勾兑，本来就是个中性词
<MeaCulpa> 比如酒
<euroford> 是啊，醋和醋精也是完全没有关系的
<MeaCulpa> 醋和醋精有关系的，醋精是可以加入醋的
<MeaCulpa> 但糖精不是的
<euroford> 酒和酒精确实有关系
<MeaCulpa> ...文字游戏
<euroford> 醋精应该也是工业产品
<MeaCulpa> 酒，兑水..
<euroford> 和糖精一样，工业合成的
<MeaCulpa> 说兑的有问题的酒，是兑酒精
<MeaCulpa> 关键是兑的方向....正常的是越兑越淡，但是有问题的js是越兑越浓
<euroford> 也有那工业酒精兑酒的
<MeaCulpa> euroford: ...要瞎眼的
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 大部分国家，规定酒必须要勾兑到40度，不能超过40度的
<euroford> 到了JS那里，那还管这些
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 少数如我国，才那么奔放
<ilovezoe> 奔放 lol
<MeaCulpa> 啥60度的酒都在卖，喝的人还以之为荣
<euroford> 我听说过80度的
<MeaCulpa> 我们这个人类种群是最不善于消化酒精的
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 正常的蒸馏酒很多都有80
<ilovezoe> MeaCulpa: 喝得高，有前途。
<L3y> 喝了要中毒的 。。
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 出厂的时候再勾兑到40
<euroford> 度数越高，越难做
<euroford> 好些的蒸馏3次
<MeaCulpa> 唉，我国有酒文化啊
<euroford> 二锅头已经算不错的了
<MeaCulpa> 淮河以北无好酒
<euroford> 酒是农业文明的象征
<MeaCulpa> 也就那些富庶的南方粮食足够浪费酿酒
<MeaCulpa> 貌似现在最多的是四川酒
<euroford> 高粱酒，青稞酒？
<euroford> 大麦？
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 那些都是少数，极少数单一品种的
<MeaCulpa> 大麦，wisky...
<euroford> 哈哈
<euroford> 洋人也好这口的
<MeaCulpa> 中国人所谓酒量，是变喝边吹边吃菜，耗个几小时出来的
<MeaCulpa> 白种人消化酒精的能力要高得多
<MeaCulpa> 酶结构不一样
<euroford> 俄国人？当水喝
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 丫都不带下酒菜的
<MeaCulpa> 这个酒文化实在无聊
<euroford> 你到山东，东北，内蒙，就知道了，中国人也是很能喝的
<MeaCulpa> euroford: no，不行的
<MeaCulpa> 内蒙不知道，东北和山东，酒吧里俄罗斯妹子都是1v100
<MeaCulpa> 国人完全是两个物种
<euroford> 那是酒托吧？
<MeaCulpa> 空腹灌...
<MeaCulpa> 老外都那样啊
<MeaCulpa> 老美灌龙舌兰酒...
<euroford> 会出人命的
<MeaCulpa> 都不带下酒菜的
<ineed> ...
<MeaCulpa> 几秒钟搞定
<tusooa> `new
<MeaCulpa> 没啥猜酒行令的说法的
<euroford> 还真没喝过龙舌兰酒
<MeaCulpa> 越是不能喝，越是要忽悠
<MeaCulpa> euroford: heros看过么...
<MeaCulpa> 话说，北约那个直升机，损失好多海豹
<euroford> 西部片中有很多这个
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa> 可能就因为我们不能喝，就像靠酒占便宜
<MeaCulpa> 黑了别人，哈哈
<ineed> tusooa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 看电视，睡觉
<euroford> 中国应该偷偷卖些肩扛导弹
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 同意啊，RPG
<tusooa> euroford: 想炸谁？
<euroford> RPG是无制导的
<euroford> 老美啊
<ineed> 中国应该向世界出口官员
<MeaCulpa> 老美就怕土的
<euroford> 老美就是靠毒刺，把苏联搞残废的
<moriramar> euroford: 毒刺？
<MeaCulpa> 其实投石器带手雷不错
<MeaCulpa> 苏联装甲化是怪胎了
<MeaCulpa> 大搞武装直升机....
<euroford> CIA整了一批毒刺，苏军从此消失了
<MeaCulpa> 大家都核弹了
<MeaCulpa> 以后天下就是老黑的
<MeaCulpa> 北斗神拳
<euroford> 老美到那，我们的导弹就卖到那里
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，电视里，那些记者凭啥引用twitter, facebook说事。。。P民表示无法访问
<euroford> 人家有VPN
<ineed> MeaCulpa: Which tv
<euroford> 不然ZF的老大怎么知道国外的情况？
<OT> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给OT递上一张洁白的手绢。 R5
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哎……現在上面很聰明，不同的人吃不同的甜頭，所以有人想鬧事肯定鬧不了，因為總有人吃虧也總有人不吃，而且比例都不算太小。
<OT> 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对OT说：是的可能性很低。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這樣一想你就明白為什麼真有那麼多烏有黨願意當自帶干粮的五毛了……
<euroford> UK闹成什么样了？
<yudun1989> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/08/london_riots.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: London riots - The Big Picture - Boston.com
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<tusooa> .
<OT> 嘿嘿
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<OT> 来电成人的
<yudun1989> 有用python做bot的好的资料吗。。。看着这么多bot真是羡慕季度恨阿
<tusooa> yudun1989: /me 知道用perl可以用Net::IRC
<tusooa> python不知道
<yudun1989> 好把。我再搜搜
<OT> 94.125.91.19
<OT> www.52renjian.com
<OT> . .?
<moriramar> OT: 你真強……
<OT> moriramar: 为什么？
<OT> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/08/london_riots.html
<moriramar> OT: 沒什麼。
<OT> moriramar: 为什么小k不理我？
<moriramar> OT: 卡了吧，等他理你你可能就要被禁言了。
<yudun1989> bot   roster是神马。
<OT> moriramar. 为什么名单里找不到你？
<cfy> OT: 下线了.人家
<OT> cfy: 哦
<ilovezoe> axel 能像wget -m 一样抓网页吗
<savr> hi
<savr> I know its 2am
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍚ 
<savr> but does anyone want to teach me chinese for about 50 hours
<euroford> hi
<euroford> savr: ??
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍚ 
<savr> looking to hire a new teacher in Shanghai
<euroford> savr: you can practice your chinese here anytime
<savr> lol
<savr> I like cheap good teachers
<euroford> everybody like cheap good teachers
<savr> I may move to a third tier city for 2 weeks to get a teacher
<euroford> are you a school master?
<savr> no
<savr> I paid for my last teacher 35 rmb
<savr> the bad ones wanted 30
<euroford> find a chinese without pay any RMB
<ilovezoe> 35 yuan?
<savr> he was an English teacher during the day
<euroford> you can find a chinese girl friend without pay any RMB
<savr> euroford: I don't have time to waste
<savr> but they are not good teachers
<euroford> sorry , you are a girl?
<savr> plus I am not interested in HepA
<euroford> why do you want to learn chinese? for business?
<euroford> or for live in china?
<savr> business
<euroford> As I know, some Chinese school in Beijing are very good
<savr> no school is going to be cheaper than 35 rmb
<savr> they all are theives
<euroford> 35rmb/hour is very cheap
<jyfl987> euroford: 都是坑人 上次我碰到个法国人来北京这读三个月的学习班 招人的告诉他们三个月可以学会 额 我看他三个月连拼音都熟悉不了
<euroford> jyfl987: 找我啊
<savr> not in third tier cities
<savr> in shanghai it is probably unheard of
<savr> too many stupid foreigners with money
<euroford> savr: hire a house nurse in China more than 15 RMB/h
<savr> euroford: who has no education at being a teacher
<euroford> jyfl987: 小时工怎么说？
<savr> thank you not worth my time
<jyfl987> euroford: part-time labor
<euroford> 太笼统了吧
<jyfl987> 那我不知道更具体的了
<euroford> 兼职者的含义很多
<euroford> savr: where are you from?
<savr> Britian
<savr> that would be Great to you
<euroford> 35RMB=3pounds?
<ilovezoe> 当中文老师好了。
<savr> its not the money
<savr> its about not demoralizing the chinese workforce
<savr> by overpaying you are de-mobilizing a part of the workforce once you stop employee them
<savr> which is why places like shanghai are such a mess.
<savr> and other cities seem to have more financially stable citizen
<euroford> savr: I don't like Shanghai too.
<savr> shanghai taxis have got a little better since they rate hike
<euroford> ilovezoe: 这位要找中文老师
<savr> they have stopped trying to argue on the fare
<ilovezoe> euroford: 知道呀。你去当吧。比编程好吧？
<savr> places like yiwu are HELL
<ilovezoe> lol
<euroford> ilovezoe: 没兴趣
<savr> shenzhen, guangzhou, are absolute hell
<ilovezoe> savr: have you ever been to chongqing?
<savr> not yet
<savr> I want to go
<jyfl987> savr: the whole china is hell
<savr> it seems like a dream city
<savr> no
<savr> there are some cities where there are hardly any foreigners
<savr> and the workforce is stable
<ilovezoe> savr: not really
<savr> and the city is not hell
<euroford> I like Chongqing
<jyfl987> that's because you dont say the hell face of it, when you travel to north korea, they always show you the best
<euroford> 重庆妹子好啊
<ilovezoe> euroford: the traffic sucks.
<euroford> ilovezoe: 习惯了就好
<ilovezoe> euroford: chongqing is very hot in summer. and has no spring and fall.
<euroford> 重庆就是有些热
<euroford> 是啊
<savr> no
<savr> I travel by myself
<euroford> savr: you can practice your Chinese in travel
<savr> Jinan is semi-hell
<savr> I can speak Chinese
<euroford> nice
<savr> I am looking for 50 hours to boost my chinese
<jyfl987> hoho 50h
<euroford> I learn Chinese for more than 10 years
<savr> since I have 50 hours available very soon
<savr> anyway...
<savr> I don't think I'm going to find anyone here
<savr> I think I'll be going to another city
<ilovezoe> euroford: 你不会是外国人吧。
<euroford> 从小学到高中，差不多10年吧
<ilovezoe> euroford: 那是母语，不一样
<euroford> savr: in chongqing, they speak Sichuan language
<euroford> I can not listen Sichuan dialect
<euroford> savr: there are too many dialects in China
<euroford> I can speak almost all of them
<savr> yes I am very aware
<euroford> I can just speak mandarine
<euroford> sorry, I can not speak almost all of them
<euroford> savr: take it easy, if I hire an english teacher, I'll pay more than 100 RMB/h
<savr> not a bad rate
<savr> euroford: where is your teacher from?
<euroford> US
<savr> how old?
<euroford> me? or the teacher?
<savr> teacher
<euroford> maybe 30
<savr> formal education?
<euroford> no
<savr> bah
<euroford> private teacher
<savr> can he teach?
<euroford> I just want a person speak with me
<euroford> any topic is ok
<savr> ok
<savr> how many hours do you need a teacher for?
<euroford> practice and practice in any time
<euroford> so if you work in a Chinese company, you would speak chinese everyday
<euroford> your chinese skill will be great
<euroford> bye everybody, I'll go to sleep
<gebjgd> 靠。又熄火了
<gebjgd> 靠。人老了。太笨了
 * knownbad @@~
<jiero> http://www.riotdigital.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: RIOT Tag-Team Coding Competition - Blog
<^k^>  06:12
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-10
<roylez> iGnome: http://jandan.net/2011/08/09/bear-attack.html
<roylez> cfy: http://pic.yupoo.com/jdvip/BhnHnu02/medium.jpg
<cfy> roylez: .....
<roylez> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69340cddgw1djzcoz4uvkj.jpg
<roylez> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69340cddgw1djzctz2z62j.jpg
<roylez> cfy: 美国人真节俭 http://jandan.net/2011/08/09/woman-eating-ashes.html
<tenzu> roylez:  主席万岁
<cfy> roylez: 太扯.........麻烦死了...
<cfy> roylez: 装个摄像头了事...
<cfy> roylez: 太重.....
 * leyle yd的一天开始了，今天学习cURL
<cfy> roylez: 升级到testing有没有手册看的?
<roylez> tenzu: .
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> cfy: repository spinning，似乎叫这个
<tenzu> roylez:  刚才断了
<roylez> tenzu: 公司的防火墙似乎升级了，不能用米国的ssh代理了
<tenzu> roylez:  NB啊,ssh都干掉了
<roylez> tenzu: 我试过了7070，10050和8000三个端口都不行
<roylez> tenzu: 似乎不是跟端口相关的规则
<Kandu> cfy: 真巧，我正在升級到 testing
<cfy> Kandu: 你也是stable->testing?
<tenzu> roylez:  万恶的网管
<GamerH2o> 命令行模式是emacs的朋友，你们的screen快捷键设置的是什么？ctrl+a和移动到行首有冲突
<roylez> tenzu: 上次网络故障，据说原因是“网络设备上的ACL太多导致设备不能正常工作”。有多少acl？40000+。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: aptitude直接升级会慢死...我就先apt-get,现在用aptitude,又发现包要升级
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，debian 官方手冊說 testing 適合日常用戶
<cfy> Kandu: 有什么升级手册可以看么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 我好像升级好了,重启试试
<roylez> cfy: apt-pinning http://landorsplace.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/how-to-debian-apt-pinning-and-uprading-to-other-branches/
<^k^> ⇪ title: HowTo: Debian Apt Pinning And Upgrading To Other Branches | Landor's Place
<roylez> cfy: 存活？
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,貌似一切正常.
<roylez> cfy: linux 3.0?
<cfy> roylez: testing阿.不是3.0
<roylez> cfy: 我正在升级，3.0的image
<cfy> roylez: 怎么升的?
<roylez> cfy: 直接升的，已经进testing了
<cfy> roylez: 不错
<roylez> cfy: 20% [3 linux-image-3.0.0-1-686-pae 7989260/30.2 MB 26%]     36.8 kB/s 14min 29s
<roylez> cfy: 总共就只有1.5G的内存，debian还给我上了pae
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> roylez: 有没有方法查询特定version的?
<cfy> roylez: 好像aptitude \~dxxxx 一样
<roylez> cfy: ee会比较熟吧。我都是直接aptitude search |less
<cfy> roylez: /var/lib/dpkg/available,这里可以重新生成么?有个地方有问题,还是我可以手动删除它?
<cfy> iGnome: ee,如何查找特定version的包
<cfy> roylez: 哦...貌似是记录安装过得包么?
<cfy> roylez: aptitude install linux-image-3.0.0-1-amd64 linux-headers-3.0.0-1-all-amd64
<cfy> roylez: 只要这样就好了吧,升级的话,
<roylez> cfy: amd啊
<cfy> 好像不用 modules
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,我是64阿
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 还要装别的包么?
<roylez> cfy: nethack
<roylez> cfy: stonesoup
<cfy> roylez: ....
<MaskRay> cfy: 兵役登记通知书……
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是要走了么....
<roylez> MaskRay: ...你收到这东西了？
<MaskRay> roylez: 收到了。。
<roylez> MaskRay: 打算去边境养狗？
<adam8157> roylez: 主席, 我的xterm怎么显示不了下划线, 好奇怪啊, 例如这个, 我这空的"_"
<roylez> adam8157: 没这毛病...
<MaskRay> roylez: 为什么会收到？收到会有什么后果？
<roylez> MaskRay: 不理呗
<adam8157> roylez: 下午去办公室瞅下...
<MaskRay> roylez: “如不按规定参加兵役登记，将承担法律责任。”
<cfy> roylez: 主席.怎么驱动来着,还是要改rules?
<roylez> MaskRay: 厕所拉屎之后把那张纸用掉
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: rules要改，debian的rules太挫了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 規定是你不用服兵役
<cfy> MaskRay: 你应该去说你读书,就不用了吧
<MaskRay> 我可是明显的老弱病残……
<cfy> ....
<roylez> cfy: firmware-atheros要装
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 我靠，真的假的
<cfy> roylez: 装了,主席再发遍rules...
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 就是收到了
<roylez> cfy: 你重新找个正在用arch的人吧。我这个不是arch官方的版本。有问题
<roylez> cfy: 我都想换
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 你应该是这个频道第一个服兵役的了吧？
<adam8157> roylez: 对了, 我没这样弄过, 我ssh过去开的screen, 关掉时候在实体机上能连上么?
<cfy> roylez: 我用的arch没rules....
<adam8157> MaskRay: 去装gay...他们就不要了
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 应该没事的……
<roylez> adam8157: 可以啊，screen是永远跑的
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 祝愿你没事儿
<GNUdog> 要不然太苦了
<adam8157> roylez: great
<roylez> MaskRay: 如果去了边境告诉我。云南就给我寄象皮皮带和钱包，内蒙古就给我寄奶膏，黑龙江给我寄人参....
<MaskRay> 要上大学身体不合格，怎么能叫这样的人去
<cfy> roylez: 我的arch没rules的...怎么也能驱动?
<drivel> MaskRay, 同上
<roylez> cfy: 怎么可能没rules
<cfy> roylez: 真没
<MaskRay> drivel: 他是随机抽的？我刚好中彩了？
<cfy> Kandu: 求rules...
<roylez> MaskRay: 教你别理会
<cfy> Kandu: rules/*net*的
<roylez> MaskRay: 没准跟电话诈骗一条路的
<drivel> = =
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 没rules?
<Kandu> cfy:  rules?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,udev/rules.d
<MaskRay> roylez: 每个地方有指标的？万一我们这地方没人去怎么办
<roylez> Kandu: /etc/udev/rules.d/xxx
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么 rule
<cfy> roylez: 主席你看....
<cfy> MaskRay: udev的,我还在想驱动无线网卡...
<roylez> MaskRay: 屁。这事不经过你的老师的吗？直接猥琐的发到个人
<cfy> roylez: 主席...
<cfy> roylez: 根本不用rules...
<cfy> roylez: 我重新插一下,就好了..
<MaskRay> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="your mac here", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<cfy> roylez: 而且我就有ap了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样填
<cfy> MaskRay: 这行我也有
<cfy> MaskRay: 主席说有强大的.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过现在没用了...我驱动器来了...
 * drivel 放这么一个 NOIP 人才去当兵，可惜了
<cfy> MaskRay: 重插硬件就好了...
<drivel> 难道是要你去开发他们的那个网游么
<Kandu> roylez: 他們是直接給我家打電話的，我媽說我近視，老弱病殘，就回絕了
 * MaskRay 刚好感冒一星期中
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有个 公民兵役证...里面有一行缓征
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该没事吧...我哥,去体检的时候,n久没洗澡....都拒绝了....
<iGnome> 缓刑？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 如何搜索特定version的包?
<iGnome> 去吧。当兵多好
 * MaskRay 手无缚鸡之力
<iGnome> 啥version
<cfy> iGnome: aptitude
<roylez> MaskRay: 没什么事情的话，找个地方旅游一个月
<iGnome> 软件的指定版本？
<roylez> iGnome: 您来啦
<iGnome> 那基本没其他的。源里面最多有2个版本就不错了。
<cfy> iGnome: 不是,比如我知道有个包的软件版本号是custom,但是我忘了这个包的名字了..如何搜?
<iGnome> roylez: 有好事？
<MaskRay> roylez: 17日大学报到，22日到xx兵役登记站，但是居委会的人打了几次电话，刚才不小心拿那张通知书了……
<iGnome> 版本号包含，试试~d
<iGnome> 没试过版本的
<roylez> iGnome: 没，尊神不在心不安哪
<iGnome> 上海这次没被吹走。都是我保护你的。
<roylez> MaskRay: 你大几的？
<tenzu> 兵役?
<cfy> iGnome: \~d里手册里没有提到吧?
<MaskRay> roylez: 即将大一
<iGnome> 。我试试先
<roylez> MaskRay: 最简单就问同学。很可能是军训
<CyrusYzGTt> 今天，我的N53SN bios升級到 2.07了
<iGnome> cfy: 我想不去啥软件，有多个版本在源啊。
<iGnome> 你给一个例子
<cfy> iGnome: 是只知道版本号,但是忘记软件名了.
<cfy> iGnome: 比如我编译的包,版本号特殊...但是软件名字不特殊阿
<iGnome> ==
<iGnome> ~V
<drivel> MaskRay, 劝你最好去问清楚了
<drivel> MaskRay, 学生服兵役可以用军训抵消
<iGnome> ● as ~Vfdc12103333
<iGnome> p   vim                             - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor
<iGnome> i   vim-common                      - Vi IMproved - 共用文件
<iGnome> p   vim-dbg                         - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi
<cfy> iGnome: 手册在哪里提到了?
<iGnome> search pattern
<drivel> 否则最后部队有你名字，你没去，事情就大条了
<MaskRay> drivel: 应该要体检什么的吧，而且现在还没登记
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在过去弄阿...
<drivel> MaskRay, 别等，第一要自己主动去解决
<drivel> 天朝很多事情说不准的
<cfy> MaskRay: 万一真让你去..你不去,法律上是很严重的呀...
<iGnome> cfy: 送礼给居委会就是
<drivel> cfy, 军法处理了就
<MaskRay> cfy: 联系电话打了多次，打不通
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种跟军队有关的...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.04 怎么这么耗资源啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341094 山寨上网本，d425 2G内存 XP跑的不错，CS也能打打，电影效果也还要 刚上Ubuntu 11.04 ，发觉好卡啊 什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hurri — 2011-08-10 9:48
<cfy> MaskRay: 忍过去
<cfy> MaskRay: 人过去
<cfy> MaskRay: iGnome ee有经验......
<iGnome> 听我的，没错
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是先打通吧，那里的人很懒的
<drivel> MaskRay, 直接打去武装部，然后下面打通大妈
<iGnome> 随便说一个理由，比如视力不好。
<roylez> iGnome: 你的aptitude居然说中文呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 白去就没意思了
<iGnome> roylez: .都是中文提示
<iGnome> 包的内容而已
<drivel> iGnome, 继续上大学的话，是不用服兵役的，所以连理由都不用编
<iGnome> drivel: 我记得读大学，一样要的。
 * leyle 我得意的笑，我得意的笑，终于解决截图上传脚本的问题了
<leyle> oyes
<iGnome> 除开现在不同了
<cfy> iGnome: 没
<Kandu> iGnome: 不用的
<cfy> iGnome: 读高中都不用了
<iGnome> @@不会吧。
<drivel> iGnome, 不用，中学+大学军训抵消兵役
<iGnome> 估计是国家看着兵太多了。改了。
<iGnome> 其实，当兵，记得是要看关系的。
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/Rm1rn.png
<iGnome> 年代不同了。
<iGnome> 难道现在当兵的，都是小学文化？
<cfy> iGnome: 人太多了吧...
<drivel> iGnome, 有其他出路（比如大学），鬼才去当兵
<drivel> 没有任何出路的时候，就只有当兵了
<happyaron> iGnome: 我家这边没高中/中专毕业证似乎不能当兵
<happyaron> 真假另说
<iGnome> 当兵，进去有国家养，出来包工作。混得好，可以直接升官。
<iGnome> happyaron: 是嘛。没道理小学文化去当兵嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 包工作...
<iGnome> 班长，转业，出来就去工商局的。
<iGnome> 除开你一直是小兵。还没关系。
<iGnome> 还不送礼
<iGnome> 反正以前是这样的。
<iGnome> 全球现在都动荡。迟早出事，就要打仗了。
<iGnome> 尤其日本，只要经济不行，就打仗。
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
<iGnome> 枪榴弹击落了美军的一架重型直升机 ？？
<cfy> iGnome: 主席死哪去了?
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> 8位的纯数字,生成密码竟然要1G?
<cfy> 太扯
<iGnome> 枪榴弹，这么厉害，我也去练习下。
<cfy> .....
<Vignaos> 20小时破解需要
<cfy> Vignaos: 你试过?
<Vignaos> 恩
<Vignaos> 20小时36分钟破解过一个
<cfy> (/ (expt 10 10) (expt 1000 2))=10000
<cfy> 哦..要3h.....
<cfy> Vignaos: 你怎么生成字典的?
<adam8157> roylez: ssh+irssi用不了alt+数字转频道?
<roylez> adam8157: 没这毛病
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: 你在debian么?
<roylez> cfy: 在，刚刚升3.0重启删旧内核了
<roylez> cfy: gdm3.0真是一坨屎
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 mldonkey 終於升級了 Starting MLDonkey 3.1.0.CVS .
<cfy> roylez: 你试试,airodump -c6 wlan1,看看有没有右上角出现fixed channel wlan1:-1
<cfy> roylez: 那个ar9271
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: 这个是老毛病了，安装compat-wireless
<roylez> cfy: archlinux也有这毛病，是内核里面的一个bug
<cfy> roylez: 哦.....
 * ilovezoe is back.
<roylez> cfy: 即使安装了，也不能保证会好...得看运气...
<cfy> 生成10位的数字密码..用了400s......860MB..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用 AR9285
<cfy> roylez: 不过,我倒是能用...
<roylez> cfy: aireplay不能用啊
<cfy> roylez: 但是该死的fixed channel -1把获取握手包的地方挡住了...
<cfy> roylez: 无所谓
<cfy> roylez: 那咋办.....
<roylez> cfy: compat-wireless
<leyle> 哦，我也遇到  channel 变成了-1
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/759c7690jw1djtl7dxp60g.gif
<palomino|working> 羊驼?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马啊
<CyrusYzGTt> channel 負13也有的
<CyrusYzGTt> 記錄下 log VBIOS 就是 核芯顯卡
<CyrusYzGTt> 記錄下 log VBIOS 就是 核芯顯卡 固件版本
<tenzu> colloque又能deng'lu'le登录了,谢特
<euroford> hi all
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍣ 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求UltraISO详细使用说明,包括每个选项的功能解释! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341098 求 解 UltraISO 当我写入硬盘映像时,我的移动硬盘会被强行格式化,而格式化默认的分区格式是FAT32 ，这样我虽然做好了硬盘启动项，但是我的win7镜像大于4G 拷不进去。 如何使移动硬盘分区格式以NTFS写入硬盘映像； 或将移 ...
<cfy> 过热了...
 * leyle 78度 毫无压力
<cfy> leyle: nb....
<leyle> cfy: 看了个720p的在线视频，
<leyle> 开机就是运行在54度左右，蛋疼阿
<leyle> windows基本没上过50度，都在40度左右徘徊，差别太jb大了
<MaskRay> cfy: html 中有没有类似 <frame> 的标记，可以在文档的任意位置内嵌另一个 .html
<cfy> MaskRay: 有吧,iframe啥的
<cfy> MaskRay: frame肯定有阿.
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> /boot/ /usr/
<MaskRay> cfy: 我有 tags 支持了，就是页面布局弄不来
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看你最后是要fcgi的...
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会 cgi
<cfy> MaskRay: cgi就是调用bin,然后输出.fcgi也差不多吧,我的理解
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你好
<tusooa> er
<chattan> Linux终端玩QQ,你玩过吗？
<Evanescence> hi
<jyfl987> 32.我朋友下载了个Winrar…                结果发现是Winrar.rar…….
<jyfl987> 递归型
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍣ 
<snugglecat> tusooa, 帮我看看， 给个意见 http://120.82.72.181/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ghost
<tusooa> knownBetter: 有能力的话还是用中文吧
<tusooa> ...
<snugglecat> tusooa, ... 好吧。 先帮我看看整个版面
<tusooa> 太窄了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: typo不错阿 自己设计的图么
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 啥 typo. 底纹吗
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 那些图阿 字体阿啥的
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 底纹是从网上下的资源加工的。 其他所有都是我做的
<ineed> 请问，手机上的代理ip和电脑上的ip一样吗？
<snugglecat> sourceforge这个标志是 sf.net 提供的
<MaskRay> cfy: iframe 受外部 div 影响吗？
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍣ 
<ineed> adam8157: 在没？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 太窄了///
<tusooa> .
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂这些...
<cfy> MaskRay: w3c的那个教程可以看下
<snugglecat> tusooa, 宽了，就扁了
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你屏幕是宽屏吗？？？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我还是按 1024*768 来做的
<snugglecat> tusooa, 除了太窄还有啥意见不。
<flay> ubuntu下安装python3 要装哪几个包阿
<snugglecat> flay, 装啥 python3。 我现在都强制使用 python2
<snugglecat> 基本上， python3 没几个程序能正常的
<flay> 额  关键是有个脚本用3写的 我这运行不了
<snugglecat> python3 ... 能行不
<snugglecat> 我 arch 默认使用的是 python3。 很多程序的插件都运行不了， 我强制链接 python2 到 python 了
<snugglecat> flay, 有可能你已经装了， 看看有没有 python3 这个命令。 如果没有我闭嘴了。 不知道了。
<gjx> 哈哈  昨天更新了下显卡驱动  发热降了不是一点点
<gjx> 哈哈
<iGnome> 看完一个280页的pdf
<cfy> iGnome: 啥pdf?
<gjx> iGnome: 我看pdf看一会儿就会困
<flay> 没装 10.10呢 还是2.6
<iGnome> 年纪大了，看久了是困。
<snugglecat> flay, arch 装 python 直接就包含了 python2, python3。 默认是 python3。 ubuntu 我想也应该包含俩的吧， 可能他默认还是2
<snugglecat> flay, 哦
<gjx> iGnome: 其实我想把笔记本侧过来，这样看pdf也许旧不困了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 神也学院派了？
<iGnome> 还是打印或者看书好
<MaskRay> 书虫子
<gjx> iGnome: 对对对
<iGnome> 又不是看理论
<gjx> 还好没多久旧开学了
<gjx> 有的书看了
<snugglecat> iGnome, 你用 kandle 看不好了？？
<cfy> MaskRay: 神被你感化了?
 * cfy reboot
<snugglecat> 好吧， 谁帮我看看 http://120.82.72.181/index.html ， 给个意见好不
<iGnome> cfy: http://imagebin.org/167233
<iGnome> 赶紧去看
<MaskRay> cfy: iframe 好像没法继承 parent 的 css
<cfy> iGnome: 什么东西阿...
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦..
<iGnome> snugglecat: 有钱的才买。
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 好吧， 谁帮我看看 http://120.82.72.181/index.html ， 给个意见好不
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/167234 看晕你们这些书虫子。
<MaskRay> snugglecat: iframe 如何继承 parent page 的 css
<cfy> iGnome: 打倒
<iGnome> 要翻来覆去的换页，对比着看的。电脑真不好看技术pdf。
<iGnome> 估计 cfy 是看小说。
<cfy> iGnome: 背出来嘛,笨
<tusooa> cfy: 感化啥？
<iGnome> 背小说？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看了。。奇怪的是明明看到主頁了，還在加載，，還有是英文就不想看了
<cfy> iGnome: 背文档
<cfy> tusooa: ee
<tusooa> cfy: 让exp干啥？
<iGnome> 超。没看那截图？你能背
<cfy> tusooa: 看文档
<iGnome> 聘能背pdf的小姐。
<cfy> roylez: .
<MaskRay> tusooa: roylez: iframe 如何继承 parent page 的 css
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: 我弄好了compat-wirless
<cfy> roylez: 没有fixed那个了
<roylez> cfy: 网络死了很久了
<iGnome> 这 roylez，估计要死了。
<iGnome> 冲3
<roylez> iGnome: 确实要死了
<roylez> MaskRay: 不知道
<iGnome> 回去嘛
<tenzu> 主席是不死的
<cfy> roylez: 不过,nnnnd,获取握手包,依然不提示....
<cfy> roylez: ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不知道。。。
<iGnome> 多留一个分区，的确可以不死
<tenzu> iGnome: 你留了几个?
<Kandu> MaskRay: frame 還是不要用了吧
<iGnome> 我这没多的。。本本
<roylez> cfy: 毒娃子继续看文档，你把replay的几种攻击模式都弄明白教我
<cfy> roylez: ..................................................................
<cfy> sudoers的文档看不懂.....
<cfy> 数学证明?
<iGnome> cfy: 看我的pdf不。
<cfy> iGnome: 给我
<iGnome> 好
<cfy> ee要出书了?
<cfy> Don't despair if you don't know what EBNF is; it is fairly simple,and the definitions below are annotated.
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell简单不?
<cfy> iGnome: 我发邮箱?  cfy1990 gmail那个么?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 在用 iframe，不知道如何继承 parent page 的 css
<iGnome> 我发了。
<happyaron> 有在debian/ubuntu上用conky的吗？
<iGnome> 选了一个最清晰的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 以前用過 frame, 後悔死。重寫了 blog
<cfy> conky好熟悉阿....
<MaskRay> cfy: 学过的语言中最难的了
<happyaron> iGnome: 你昨天怎么下一会儿就跑了，我晚上seed了6个小时
<cfy> happyaron: 那个监视的?
<happyaron> cfy: en
<iGnome> 慢。不下了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.......
<MaskRay> Kandu: iframe，不是 frame
<iGnome> happyaron: 现在给我http嘛。多好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，這個不知，抱歉
<happyaron> iGnome: 不开http服务
<happyaron> lol
<iGnome> 现在我光纤
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你传道vps吧..
<euroford> happyaron: 一般都手动获取
<happyaron> iGnome: 寄个硬盘来拷，把1-7都给你。
<cfy> happyaron: 这样,我也再看一遍
<iGnome> 发115
<iGnome> 1-7////
<happyaron> iGnome: 将近70G
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<iGnome> 那不看，会变傻的
<happyaron> 7下还没有
<happyaron> 7下有了就80G了
<cfy> iGnome: 这样,你买硬盘,直接 happyaron 收,然后嘛...
<iGnome> 然后，就没了。
<iGnome> 这套路我熟悉。
<cfy> iGnome: 还不如去youku看...
<iGnome> lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 额，我没那么小气，一个硬盘还要你的
<iGnome> 那里没有的
<cfy> iGnome: happyaron 的太清楚了....没必要...
<iGnome> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> iGnome: 这样，你买俩硬盘寄过来，我给你寄回去一个
<iGnome> 哦。这套路没试过
<happyaron> cfy: kandu的vps有这么大空间吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 现在手里有个4G多的
<cfy> happyaron: 我的只有20G...
<happyaron> cfy: 要的话我rsync上去
<cfy> happyaron: 估计还有10+....
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒法
<happyaron> 要不要，要的话我rsync上去
<iGnome> cfy: 还是找上次看的那啥英雄的吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 不要用 Kandu 的...他有流量计算的...
<iGnome> 看有续集没
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，你的呢
<cfy> happyaron: 7上?
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<cfy> happyaron: 10+阿
<iGnome> 115.com
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼猪
<happyaron> cfy: 有4G的
<happyaron> iGnome: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 17G
<happyaron> cfy: 7下有1G的枪版，还没下完。
<cfy> happyaron: 我表示不想看....那么大,你给我,我都放不了....
<MaskRay> Kandu: 找到一段：http://stackoverflow.com/questions/217776/how-to-apply-css-to-iframe。但是不是所有地方都有效果
<^k^> ⇪ title: html - How to apply CSS to iFrame? - Stack Overflow
<cfy> happyaron: 我还不如去youku看...
<cfy> iGnome: 我没收到...你发哪个邮箱了?
<happyaron> cfy: youku那品质过低了，怎么说也得看dvdrip质量的吧
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> http://imagebin.org/167237
<Kandu> MaskRay: 和以前用 frame 時一樣，做什麼事得靠 js
<iGnome> cfy1990
<cfy> iGnome: 受到了
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> Kandu: 你vps怎么个记流量法。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<euroford> 有人看电锯惊魂吗？
<Kandu> happyaron: 流量夠，空間不夠
<cfy> happyaron: 你需要,我可以给你开帐号
<euroford> 我有1-7
<happyaron> Kandu: 1T流量的？
<Kandu> happyaron: 200G
<MaskRay> Kandu: 列表中上面的是应该产生的样式，下面的 * all 是内嵌的页面
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> Kandu: 额，不多。。。还好我之前都没怎么用。
<cfy> iGnome: 好像没内容?
<happyaron> Kandu: 上个月我贡献了1G流量。
<iGnome> 可惜论坛没ftp了
<iGnome> cfy: ..
<happyaron> cfy: 你那流量有啥限制？
<cfy> iGnome: 意思是?
<Kandu> happyaron: 用不光的，每月都剩下 100+G 沒用
<iGnome> 你被gmail过滤了?
<happyaron> 哦
<iGnome> 去web看
<cfy> happyaron: 没限制
<tenzu> 不挂ssh连个ira都deng'lu登录不了了
<tenzu> 神马世道啊
<happyaron> Kandu: burstnet据说是2T或者没限制的
<cfy> 哇噻...差点死掉...
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那开个帐号吧，哈哈
<cfy> 5.1%的电池量....
<Kandu> happyaron: 限速的不用
<iGnome> tenzu: 天津？
<cfy> happyaron: 内线给我哪个
<cfy> happyaron: 内线给我那个
<happyaron> Kandu: burstnet 没限速吧
<happyaron> cfy: 给啥？
<cfy> happyaron: 公匙
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦，這不錯
<cfy> happyaron: 你要啥用户名
<iGnome> 大神不在
<happyaron> cfy: 用kandu服务器上那个就行，aron
<tenzu> iGnome: 嗯嗯
<Kandu> MaskRay: 要不配置 python 解析，你動態包含下網頁
<iGnome> tenzu: 儿子做好了没。
<tenzu> iGnome: 还没,不着急做
<Kandu> MaskRay: 用到 ?frame 的，很多瀏覽器都不正常了
<iGnome> 。难道准备呆很久？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 不会 cgi
<MaskRay> Kandu: 或者一段 javascript 自动插入代码也行
 * Kandu afk
<cfy> happyaron: 184.82.41.44你试试
<yw> 我能问个问题么?
<roylez> yw: 问 iGnome
<roylez> yw: 问 palomino|working
<yw> 我在virtualbox里安装ubuntu,输入法的左ctrl老失灵
<happyaron> cfy: Permission denied (publickey).
<cfy> happyaron: 奇怪.
<happyaron> cfy: authorized_keys?
<cfy> happyaron: 哈乐...
<euroford> happyaron: 这得要私钥了
<cfy> happyaron: 好了...
<roylez> yw: 左边的 ctrl 是用来锁光标的吧，我不用vbox
<yw> 家里是硬盘直接安装的ubuntu,无线网络老断线,连接上了不到30秒就断了.
<euroford> cfy: 能访问184.82.41.44，不是一般人啊
<flay> 请教一下 ubuntu下面怎样查询没有安装的包里面的文件列表
<cfy> happyaron: http://184.82.41.44/http/aron/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /http/aron/
<happyaron> cfy: 能用了，竟然有zsh，不错不错啊
<happyaron> euroford: 这要啥私钥？
<yw> roylez 无线网络是不是ubuntu的bug
<happyaron> flay: apt-file，或者用 packages.ubuntu.com
<happyaron> cfy: 好的，谢谢。
<happyaron> cfy: .45 也是这个服务器的ip？
<cfy> happyaron: 这是你的http, 目录是$HOME/http/
<euroford> cfy：改完就OK了
<cfy> happyaron: 是另外一个的,分开的
<roylez> yw: 不知道。猜想应该不是
<cfy> happyaron: 跑着blog
<happyaron> o
<cfy> euroford: ?
 * cfy afk
<euroford> cfy: 厉害啊
<happyaron> euroford: 那是个vps，花钱买的。。。
<yw> 无线网络信号是OK的,在win7下非常稳定,
<flay> happyaron: 请教一下 ubuntu下面装python3 要装哪个包 对ubuntu的打包方式感觉无法理解
<happyaron> flay: apt-get install python3
<euroford> flay: ubuntu应该是不可以，看没有安装的软件包的内容的吧？
<flay>  python3-minimal python3.1 python3.1-minimal
<euroford> happyaron: 可以吗？
<yw> 我查过好多贴子,都解决不到断线的问题呢?有没有朋友也遇到过类拟情况?
<euroford> yw: 驱动有bug
<MaskRay> 7下？
<flay> 我都不知道 干嘛要打这么多包 还是arch好
<happyaron> euroford: 干啥不可以
<happyaron> euroford: 你觉得那个ip是干啥的？
<euroford> happyaron: 看没有安装的软件包的内容
<happyaron> euroford: 当然可以
<euroford> happyaron: 怎么搞啊？
<happyaron> euroford: apt-file 或者 packages.ubuntu.com
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 这个pdf怎么才能不乱码啊？试了好些办法了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341105 这个pdf怎么才能不乱码啊？试了好些办法了。。。 新版《列宁选集》第1卷.pdf 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-08-10 12:01
<yw> euroford:  如果用手动的方式挂载网络好像又没有什么问题哦.
<yw> euroford: 只是每次用手动的方式不方便.
<euroford> happyaron: 这个也得把包下到本地，在看内容的
<happyaron> euroford: 不需要
<euroford> yw: 那就是driver和NM不兼容
<happyaron> cfy: 能否把我的默认shell换成zsh？
<happyaron> cfy: 配置文件我弄好了。
<MaskRay> yw: 我也是，brcmsmac
<euroford> happyaron: 据我所知，deb包的信息都是在ar中，无法单独抽出的
<euroford> 除非有人把这些内容抽出来，供大家使用
<happyaron> euroford: Debian 提取了所有软件包的内容，并放在镜像服务器上了 :)
<euroford> happyaron: rpm在这方面要好一些，rpm head是可以单独下载的
<chattan> tenzu: 碳头
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<debianer> 为何我的Android没有自带gtalk聊天工具？也没看到irc聊天终端？
<happyaron> euroford: rpm给镜像服务器的负担非常大。
<happyaron> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ evince看pdf不亂碼。。安裝CJK和 sy..blic字體就可以的
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 mldonkey 終於升級了 Starting MLDonkey 3.1.0.CVS .
<euroford> happyaron: 都是取包，有什么区别吗？
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 ASUS bios升級到 2.07
<happyaron> euroford: yum 的设计上会给服务器造成巨大数量的并发连接，而rpm本身如你所说的那种header提取方式，也会导致很大流量。
<happyaron> euroford: debian可以一次取回所有软件包的内容信息，一个http连接，如果要取所有rpm的信息呢？要遍历一次mirror吗？
<euroford> happyaron: 只读header，比下载全部的package，应该省流量啊
<euroford> happyaron: yum也可以的
<happyaron> euroford: 问题是 debian 不需要下载任何package就能获取header里的各种信息。
<happyaron> euroford: yum 每执行一次操作就要 update 一下，这个设计对mirror来说及其不友好。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 只看排版好不。不管中英文
<euroford> happyaron: 这个工作是在服务器上做的，repocreate
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 等等， 我去实验一下
<euroford> happyaron: 这个是yum的问题，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不好，，命名加載完了，，還彈出個對話框，，不好，，討厭
<euroford> happyaron: 这个是yum客户端的问题
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥对话框啊。 那是静态网页哇。
<happyaron> euroford: rpm 的 repo我没仔细研究过，不好说，反正fedora mirror很难过
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不好，，明明主頁加載完了，，還彈出個對話框，，不好，，討厭
<snugglecat> 啥对话框哇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。也是英文的在主頁中間顯示，，好像是註冊什麼的
<euroford> happyaron: 确实如此，不止需要同步，还要执行repo-create
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 需要截圖給你看不？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没哇， 啥链接都没啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看看
<euroford> happyaron: 这个repo-create就是把所有包的信息，收集到一个文件中的过程
<happyaron> euroford: debian mirror 实际要用的就是rsync，虽然其他要求比较多。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我知道爲什麼了，，是DNS劫持廣告。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<euroford> happyaron: 是的，debian中，如果有个别的包，没有同步成功，就会出问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不過，加載就是 ，明明看到主頁了，，還在 Transferring data from 120.82.72.181.... 一直這樣，，點擊都不能
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 那就奇怪了
<euroford> happyaron: 而yum的仓库，实在本地生成的数据，所以不会有这个问题
<happyaron> euroford: 也不会出问题啊，客户端会校验的
<happyaron> euroford: 而且rsync有checksum，为啥会出问题呢。
<euroford> happyaron: 会包在仓库中找不到包的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我開了GPU加速，，現在。頂部的圖片變彩色了，，其他再灰色，，
<snugglecat> .......
<happyaron> euroford: 问题是为啥会rsync出问题呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 終於加載完了。。。全部彩色，，
<happyaron> euroford: 那样rsync不就白吃了么。。。
<euroford> happyaron: 偶发问题而已
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 有什么建议不。 整个感觉的怎么杨
<euroford> happyaron: 尤其是网络慢的时候
<happyaron> euroford: 我没见过正经mirror上出现因为rsync的问题导致某个文件缺失。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..延時過長
<snugglecat> 哦
<happyaron> euroford: 如果mirror的带宽都很低，那就没必要建mirror了
<euroford> happyaron: 那只能说明你的网络环境很好
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我现在是在本机中哇
<happyaron> euroford: 100Mbps是起点
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..延時過長..我說的是我訪問的，，。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有，，頂部的圖片最好能夠控制在 200K一下，，
<euroford> happyaron: 我在家里做仓库，就会遇到问题
<happyaron> euroford: 你用的什么脚本呢？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 我看看有多大，应该不是很大。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有，，頂部的圖片最好能夠控制在 200K一下，，/你的圖片是556KB
<happyaron> euroford: 有没有尝试 ftpsync ?
<euroford> happyaron: 我可没空间把仓库全dump下来
<happyaron> euroford: 正经mirror是要用ftpsync + push trigger 的。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<happyaron> euroford: ftpsync可以有选择地mirror
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有，，最好能夠自動適應分辨率的，，不然很難看的，，
<euroford> happyaron: 关键是仓库里面的东东，我不是全要
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 背景很噁心，，如果沒有其他好看的，，最好是全黑或者全白，
<happyaron> euroford: ftpsync里可以改任何rsync选项来只同步你需要的部分。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 记下了。
<euroford> happyaron: 多谢，我去看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還有不懂你的 發佈程式，，就不評論了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<happyaron> euroford: debian 其实不鼓励自己mirror，而是自己cache
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你先告诉我 iframe 怎么做的
<cfy> happyaron: 好了
<euroford> happyaron: fedora只需要指定到目录就OK了，但debian的仓库却要。。。
<happyaron> euroford: 这样apt会自动处理版本和checksum的事情。遇到有问题的会从mirror重新取回。mirror本身一般是没问题的。
<cfy> euroford: 不明白你的意思...
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试
<euroford> happyaron: 我build package用的
<happyaron> cfy: 能用，多谢。
<happyaron> euroford: 那也直接cache就行了啊
<happyaron> euroford: apt能cache，pbuilder也能cache
<cfy> jyfl987: MaskRay:  RavenChan: 我想了一下....还是用brust的好了...如果要用的话
<happyaron> euroford: /var/cache/apt/cache, /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache
<euroford> happyaron: 仓库经常升级，很麻烦的
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个ssh太慢 我是不想用
<happyaron> euroford: 你同步下来的东西不是更多么。
<cfy> jyfl987: 我没说合租...我自己买...
<CyrusYzGTt> yum 在 /var/cache/yum 和 /var/tmp 分別在check-update update cache
<jyfl987> cfy: 我也是说自己买
<euroford> happyaron: 懒得单独处理了，我之下载我要的大版本
<happyaron> euroford: 恕我直言，我了解到你做的几件事都有几分怪异 :)
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<euroford> happyaron: 比如？
<cfy> RavenChan: 就当我自言自语
<happyaron> euroford: timezone问题，mirror问题
<cfy> iGnome: 这个pdf干嘛的?
<happyaron> euroford: 论坛上还有一个什么事情，记不清了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 不行的
<euroford> happyaron: 我的硬盘只有320G，穷人啊
<happyaron> euroford: 我硬盘只有你硬盘的一个零头
<euroford> happyaron: timezone是必须的
<cfy> 320的零头是0吧..
<happyaron> euroford: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=340508&p=2433543 这个是有版权问题的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 把CJK统一汉字扩展C的字库加到系统里面了，效果挺好的
<happyaron> euroford: 但不是很重要的问题，只是各种开源license的兼容问题
<euroford> happyaron: 是的，但作为个人用户，用用无妨
<happyaron> cfy: 再往前一位。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 真小......
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是2002年产的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是宽屏的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，筆電基本是這樣的，，
<cfy> 估计还有10h.....才能破解密码...
<happyaron> euroford: 如果你有精力，我建议你去解决 poppler 里的乱码问题
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 看到我说的吗， 不能在外部设置 iframe 里边的 css 的
<euroford> happyaron: pdf不好玩，那个才有版权问题呢
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 好麻烦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那问题是， 如果太宽了， 文字就变成一行了。 那就更难看了
<happyaron> euroford: 肯定有不需要版权问题的解决方案
<euroford> happyaron: pdf里面用的MS的字库，你怎么解决？
<happyaron> euroford: 用本地字体替代
<happyaron> euroford: 现在就是这个问题木有很好解决
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那麼就修改背景吧，，全黑，全白，二選一
<happyaron> euroford: xpdf 没有问题，poppler 有问题
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在呢， 变成全黑了
<euroford> happyaron: 和用户看到的不完全一样，麻烦啊
<happyaron> euroford: 这个问题是我目前知道的最困扰中文用户的问题
<euroford> happyaron: xpdf的配置，放到poppler中就OK了
<happyaron> euroford: 如果那么简单，我还找你干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 等等，，正在加載。。
<euroford> happyaron: 我以前干过的，没问题的
<happyaron> euroford: 看你这么有精力折腾，所以把这个问题推荐给你。
<euroford> happyaron: 当然的改改
<happyaron> euroford: :) poppler 显示中文pdf有三个bug
<happyaron> euroford: 已经解决俩了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 好慢啊，，
<snugglecat> 好像是醒目点
<happyaron> euroford: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler-data/+bug/659280
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 659280 in Ubuntu Translations "Chinese characters in PDFs without embedded fonts are shown as squares" [Medium,Triaged]
<euroford> happyaron: 我N年前改过，现在得回忆一下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。嗯，我的改進意見，都給接納了，，你再問問其他人，特別是神那個混蛋，，
<happyaron> euroford: 不能要dirty hack
<happyaron> euroford: 如果你打算解决，就推到上游
<happyaron> 从根本解决问题
<euroford> happyaron: 按照xpdf的方法，算dirty吗？
<jyfl987> 台积电代工处理器是从多少数量开始受理？
<Losses> 有数学大大么- -
<happyaron> euroford: xpdf的方法没问题，但是你得让upstream愿意接受你的patch
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的。 谢谢了
<euroford> happyaron: 很多上游，根本不吊中国人的需求
<happyaron> euroford: 不是我说啥样dirty啥样不，upstream说了算。
<leyle> 问一个问题，我是i5-540m ，双核四线程的cpu，我使用  cpufreq-set -g powersave ，只能对cpu0 设定，不能对 cpu1,cpu2,cpu3 设定？
<happyaron> euroford: 上游是日本人，他们的问题也解决不了呢。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> euroford: 上游是否鸟你，和你怎么推动他是有关的，不是报了bug人家就要看
<euroford> happyaron: 看看timezone那帮人，你就知道了
<happyaron> euroford: Linus 说，如果你的patch被人忽略了，那就重发一次(他那是邮件列表，bug tracker不能重复) lol
<happyaron> euroford: timezone那不是不鸟你，是因为你的请求不合理
<happyaron> euroford: 那次我看了所有以前关于这个问题的讨论，你没有提出任何新的理由，都是重复了很多次的观点。
<euroford> happyaron: 无语，请你把你的言论，发到我的帖子中，看看会有什么后果。
<happyaron> euroford: 无所谓
<Losses> -0- 赶上战争了么
<happyaron> euroford: 用户说的不一定是对的
 * leyle 问一个问题，我是i5-540m ，双核四线程的cpu，我使用  cpufreq-set -g powersave ，只能对cpu0 设定，不能对 cpu1,cpu2,cpu3 设定？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<euroford> happyaron: timezone的问题，摆明了，就是误解
<euroford> happyaron: 还打死不改
<happyaron> euroford: 就算你给把北京加上了，多数情况下默认也不会指向北京。
<euroford> happyaron: 那就要看用户的选择了
<happyaron> euroford: 你没有真正说服人家，你只是在不断重复前人已经说过的话
<happyaron> euroford: 看你ppa有多少人用呢。
<happyaron> euroford: 再看看有多少中文用户呢。
<happyaron> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2949226&group_id=66844&atid=515957
<^k^> ⇪ title: SourceForge.net: MaxMind GeoIP: Detail: 2949226 - China default should be Shanghai, not Chongqing?
<euroford> happyaron: 非也，请把我的邮件都看完
<happyaron> euroford: 关于这个问题，你还要看看这个 ^
<happyaron> euroford: well，我都看过了
<euroford> happyaron: 至少在TZ的列表中，还没有人像我这样，能够说清楚的
<euroford> happyaron: 就连洋人，也承认数据有误
<euroford> happyaron: 但出于历史原因，拒绝了我的建议
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/elaMj.png
<euroford> happyaron: 也不是拒绝，而是没有回复我的建议，哈哈
<happyaron> euroford: 你没看清楚所谓历史是啥意思
<happyaron> euroford: timezone不是按行政规划设计的
<euroford> happyaron: 我的理解就是，既然选择了上海，就不会在改了，会引起兼容性问题
<euroford> happyaron: 不知道你是如何理解的？
<DaBao> 成都真是個好地方啊~！
<leyle> DaBao: 好毛线。
<euroford> happyaron: 要是按人口算，重庆应该是第一的吧
<happyaron> euroford: tzdata 经常更新，兼容性也不是问题，因为最多是添加而不是替换。但是上海和北京都在+8，所以只能二选一
<DaBao> leyle:  很好啊，環境不錯，美女又多
<happyaron> euroford: 重庆实际不在 +8，是因为政权原因才写上了+8，乌鲁木齐是类似原因。
<leyle> DaBao: 泪流满面了
<happyaron> euroford: 否则重庆和乌鲁木齐就是类似美国的三个时区里的另两个。
<euroford> happyaron: 这个问题，没有什么好争论的
<happyaron> euroford: 嗯，的确没有争论，上海是理所当然
<euroford> happyaron: 你可以做用户调查，最准确了
<happyaron> euroford: 用户的意见不总是对的
<euroford> happyaron: 相信中国多数人不接受你的观点
<happyaron> euroford: 时区问题更接近科学问题/政治问题
<DaBao> leyle:  不至于吧~
<euroford> happyaron: 时区是为人服务的
<happyaron> euroford: 多数人认为linux没必要呢，你接受么
<happyaron> euroford: 你受洗脑教育太多了
<euroford> happyaron: 我只能说，可以理解
 * leyle 问一个问题，我是i5-540m ，双核四线程的cpu，我使用  cpufreq-set -g powersave ，只能对cpu0 设定，不能对 cpu1,cpu2,cpu3 设定？
<euroford> happyaron: 我的选择是把linux做好，让用户满意
<happyaron> euroford: 我对你的用户调查也只能说，可以理解，我能理解他们因为政治原因而希望北京
<happyaron> euroford: 但科学不能因为人的意志随意更改
<happyaron> euroford: 难道老大哥说我看见三根指头，我就看见了？
<DaBao> 為何非要在北|京
<happyaron> 我还没热爱big brother呢
<leyle> happyaron: 但科学研究、分析可以在三个代表的指导下进行
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你这样早晚是要消失的
<happyaron> leyle: 你也被洗脑了
<leyle> 量子力学都是 三个代表指导的
<happyaron> jyfl987: ...换个id，这个id消失
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux 3.0 kernel + virtualbox 4.1.0-5 virtualbox很怪异的不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341106 昨天arch升级到了3.0kernel, vbox也升级到4.1.0-5 1.pacman -Syu 2. sudo rc.d setup vboxdrv 3. /etc/rc.conf中MODULES=(vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxpci) 4. reboot 重新启动机器后vbox不能使用，在终端中输入virtuabox 主界面没有出来，也不报错 ...
<leyle> happyaron: 你也给我戴帽子了。
<happyaron> leyle: 都是在八荣八耻下进行的。
<DaBao> 转：毁灭人类的十种事是， 1.没有人性的政治;2.没有思想的崇拜;3.没有人文的科学;4.没有道德的商业;5.没有良知的知识;6.没有真实的历史;7.没有独立的精神;8.没有自由的幸福;9.没有劳动的富裕;10.没有制约的权力。
<happyaron> lol
<leyle> happyaron: 当然，现在充分运用了和谐的思想，我们终于得诺贝尔奖了。
<happyaron> leyle: 同意。给你戴帽子是冤枉了。
<DaBao> leyle:  好像是只能設置一個，就是“0”，其餘得指定
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你以为老大哥傻子阿 你这个id绑定的真人一查就知道了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 对不起没绑定呢
<happyaron> jyfl987: 绑定之前先换一个。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 老大哥已经知道你这个id是谁了
<leyle> DaBao: 哦？ cpufreq-set -g powersave  -cpu1 这样的？
<euroford> happyaron: 不绑定，也查的出来
<jyfl987> happyaron: 下回污蔑我党的时候记得用个马甲
<happyaron> lol
<leyle> happyaron: 注意你的敲门声。
<LeithWong> .......
<happyaron> jyfl987: 。。。你高明
<happyaron> leyle: 哈哈
<jyfl987> 中国航母下海了
<euroford> 这个话题好啊
<happyaron> jyfl987: 下海做什么买卖？
<jyfl987> happyaron: v字仇杀队看过吧 下一个深夜被抓的就是你
<DaBao> leyle:  你看一下
<happyaron> ...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 做废品回首呗
<DaBao> 試一下
<euroford> happyaron: 你的高论是什么？
 * leyle 撸管拯救世界，射出新未来！
<DaBao> leyle:  貌似cpu前面應該是“--”才對
<leyle> DaBao: 哦，我试一下
<euroford> happyaron: 这个论坛里还是不要谈政治的好，不是我等应该关心的
<euroford> happyaron: 你那个pdf我看过了，没问题啊
<jyfl987> euroford: 又要关心又不谈  不知道如何自恰
<ilovezoe> 脸书网有时解禁是怎么回事？
<DaBao> leyle:  如果對 cpu1 成功，就寫個小腳本讓它開機時自動搞定所有的
<euroford> jyfl987: 有其他的渠道啊
<jyfl987> euroford: 什么渠道？
<leyle> DaBao:   on linux kernels up to 2.6.29, the -r or --related parameter is ignored
<leyle> DaBao: 泪流满面了
<leyle> DaBao: -r  --related  modify all hardware-related cpus at the same time
<euroford> 完了，happyaron走人了
<jyfl987> 哈皮刚刚被带走 lol
<leyle> 哈哈，熊猫速度好快，值得表扬。
<leyle> DaBao: 哦，只有那个版本的kernels不支持-r参数，其他斗志吃
<leyle> 都支持
<DaBao> leyle:  sudo cpufreq-set --cpu1 --governor  powersave
<leyle> DaBao: cpufreq-set -r -g powersave
<leyle> DaBao: 刚试了以下，这样就全部设置好了，不过，那个开机启动的脚本咋个整阿？
<DaBao> 向大家請教吧，我又得去培訓員工了
<DaBao> 各位88
<leyle> DaBao: 哦，88
<MaskRay> jyfl987: html 语言真小
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有多小？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 很多看似很简单的任务都得用 js
<jyfl987> MaskRay: html是个标记语言阿
<Barden> bye
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你要追求功能多 就陷入xml的陷井了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 页面左边是 tags 列表，右边是正文。点击某个 tag 会改变正文
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 像这种，用静态的 html 怎么实现
<jyfl987> MaskRay: js
<iGnome> div可以hidden
<iGnome> 额。 roylez 你又跳出来了
<MaskRay> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?5e428.jpg
<MaskRay> jyfl987: iframe 呢？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那要把tag变成 a标签 target改成正文的frame 并且正文另外分个html文件出来
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我讨厌frame
<jyfl987> 大概是早期让那个border给恶心了
<iGnome> 有tiddlywiki
<gjx> 问一下   那个firefox下的插件 vimperator怎么打开书签啊
<iGnome> 都是IT
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 对啊，就是这样
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 但是这样好无聊 都分成两个页了 而且居然是a实现
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 让 iframe 成比例缩放好像很困难
<iGnome> lerosua: 有好玩的没
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那是
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不分页的话，所有页面有相当一部分信息重复了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 随你
<cfy> roylez: 主席..
<cfy> roylez: 刚才卸载模块...直接死掉了...
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 或者不用 iframe，用 js，点击某 tag 就把另一个 frame 的内容换掉
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用js不需要frame
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用js是一开始载入几个div 通过点击tag来让关联的div显示 也可以开ajax加载
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 或者不用 iframe，用 js，点击某 tag 就把正文换掉。有没有这样的例子，简单一点的（我不懂 js css html）
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有 太多了 随便搜索一个 随便哪个框架都有实现这种功能的box
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我是在 makefile m4 基础上做的，不能用框架
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这孩子怎么就转不过弯来
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我要效率
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 尽可能少的磁盘io
<jyfl987> MaskRay: m4只是给你转换到html 你浏览的时候不还是浏览器 你带上个js库就是了 写好的功能 只要在需要的地方绑定下就行了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: from scratch
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 会了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我跟你解释这个就跟你跟我解释那些算法一样 鸡同鸭讲 诶
<roylez> cfy: 你卸载什么模块？
<emacsyin> 请问，gtalk的Android版本哪里有下载？
<gjx> emacsyin: android market？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 为啥要用 iframe。 这个是不被推荐使用 的。 尽量避免的哇
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Thunar如何搜索文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341108 现在搜索文件都是终端下加一串命令完成的，有点麻烦。大家用Thunar时是如何搜索文件的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdgglhy — 2011-08-10 13:14
<MaskRay> jyfl987:   成功替换成指定内容     document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = content;   但是怎么替换成文件？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 好山寨的 native js code
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你想干嘛呢
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这个非得带框架不可的 不过框架不需要放在你的库里 google有提供 ajax框架cdn服务
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 读取一个文件， 放到制定 元素中？？？
<jyfl987> http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.5.1/jquery.min.js
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我已经知道这么弄了，抄 tusooa 源代码，用自己的内容替换掉
<jyfl987> 这个放到你的html头里  接下来你写的代码要少好多
<jyfl987> 而且还方便
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你是要怎么
<emacsyin> gjx: 我手机上没看到android market阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987:   刚才那 getElementById 的 js 怎么改成读服务器文件
<gjx> emacsyin: 那就在电那上下吧
<snugglecat> MaskRay, javascript 不能读取文件的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 没法读
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 读取服务器的文件呢？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 不行
<jyfl987> 除非你那边是jsonp的
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你用php 的吗。 用php的， 倒非常简单
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 读相对 http://localhost/ 的 url 指定的文件呢？
<jyfl987> 不过我好像有听说一些hack的方法 今年都没怎么关注这块了
<pityonline> emacsyin: 你手机是国行的 android 吧？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 要用 xmlhttp???
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不行的 除非你把你的那个正文作成 xml json等格式
<jyfl987> 阿 我傻逼了 可以的来着 开个xhr不就行了？
 * adam8157 xterm 又更新什么了? debian sid和arch下都看不到下划线, f15 OK
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 正文是纯文本，包含 html 的部分标签
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可以
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我找下jq的api看下
<snugglecat> MaskRay, http://www.w3school.com.cn/xml/xml_http.asp
<^k^> ⇪ title: XMLHttpRequest 对象
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 直接能用的 js，因为我连包含 js 都不会……只知道 <script>
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 如果用得了 php， 非常简单。
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我要是会 php js，不会这么纠结了……
<jyfl987> $.ajax({   url: "test.html",   context: document.body,   success: function(data){     $('#id').html(data);   } });
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你的服务端用得了php不
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 他是静态的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> MaskRay, ie 的貌似可以
<snugglecat> 不好意思， ie 的可以读取客户机的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你给你的主页面加个 <script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.6.2.min.js"></script>
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 读取服务器的一个文件
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 然后替换成我刚才那段
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 服务端的文件是否可以用 xml。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 看不懂 $.ajax
<snugglecat> MaskRay, http://www.blogjava.net/Tower/archive/2005/04/09/3026.html
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那就是段js而已 $在js里没有特殊意义
<^k^> ⇪ title: JavaScript读取服务器端的xml - 向左走，向右走。。。 - BlogJava
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我用 m4 生成 html 的一些片段：比如 <p>hello</p>，然后用 js 加载
<emacsyin> gjx: 不知道是哪一个？
<emacsyin> android market不知道在哪里下载？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 不过我给你的是基于 ie 的
<emacsyin> gjx: 官方的市场是哪一个？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 可以啊。 只要你的html符合 xml 的规范就好
<emacsyin> pityonline: 是国产的
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 没问题
<gjx> emacsyin: market.android.com
<pityonline> emacsyin: 国产没关系，别把 android 很多原生的应用都删除了就行
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 只要你的文本符合 xml 规范就好。 不能有 类似 <p>没有关闭标签， 必须只有一个根 tag 就好
<snugglecat> MaskRay, <p>this is a test</p><p>将样子不行</p>
<emacsyin> gjx: 是不是到这个网站下载market安装包？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你的代码看不懂，把一个 <div></div> 的 innerHTML 替换成服务器的一个文件，不用这么复杂吧
<gjx> emacsyin: en
<emacsyin> gjx: 市场是哪个安装包阿？
<gjx> emacsyin: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.finsky&feature=search_result
<gjx> emacsyin: 貌似不对啊
<snugglecat> MaskRay, http://www.w3school.com.cn/xml/xml_dom.asp 看看这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: XML DOM
<emacsyin> gjx: 怎么?
<gjx> emacsyin: 我也不太清楚
<gjx> emacsyin: 那个是3.0以上的啊
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你开ajax加载就得这样
<emacsyin> gjx: 我的是android2.2
<emacsyin> gjx: 第一次玩android，不好意思阿
<gjx> emacsyin: 我也不是很清楚的
<emacsyin> gjx: 还有很多软件打开后就没办法退出来哦
<gjx> emacsyin: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.hiapk.marketpho&feature=apps_topselling_free
<gjx> emacsyin: 是这个吗？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, javascript 不支持读取服务器文件， 因为 javascript 只在浏览器运行。 (javascript 做服务器语言的不懂)
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 是不是这样：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455764/
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 只有请求服务器发送那个文件的内容，然后让javascript处理这个内容。 而不能直接处理的。 这个就要用到 aj啥的
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 实验一下啰。 我只知道原理， 还未有机会实验呢
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 原理大致明白了
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 不过， ie 和 其他的 浏览器有不同。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, ie的可能就用不了你的了
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 相对于当前 url 的 tags/all.html 的 url，怎么用 javascript 获取？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 那个你就慢慢琢磨啊， 我也只是知道原理，没弄过呢
<roylez> tenzu: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn053/20101217/1730/p_large_YWZX_75ab000e19615c3f.jpg
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 参考 http://www.w3school.com.cn/xmldom/dom_httprequest.asp 应该很详细了
<^k^> ⇪ title: XMLHttpRequest 对象
<tenzu> roylez: 有一种以前ving头像的感觉
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 完整的 url 啊。
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7adb2e0ftw1djye4k0j6aj.jpg
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 相当于请求一次， 应该不能用相对路径的吧。 你俩都试下吧, 我也是想的。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70444f0agw1djzletty16j.jpg
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我在搜索 resolve relative url，未果
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75e8ae7djw1djz97kyxibj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 还以为是神之子
<roylez> tenzu: 朝廷心腹 党国干将 ...
<tenzu> roylez: 看到了,做盔甲的人有才
<roylez> tenzu: 6条杠....
<tenzu> roylez: 这个真没注意
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 给出一个 filename，怎么获取相对于 浏览器当前url的这个文件 的绝对url
<ssfdust> 现在不能用机器人了?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不需要 xhr请求可以请求相对地址的
<iGnome> hap
<iGnome> cfy:
<iGnome> 找视频
<MaskRay> jyfl987: <li><a href="javascript:replace_content_by_id('span-24','tags/all.html')">闲杂 (3)</a></li>
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 不能简单地 document.getElementById(id).innerHTML = xmlhttp.responseXML;
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455764/
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哈哈
<snugglecat> xmlhttp.responseXML 不是 一个文本啊。 是一个 document 对象
<jyfl987> 有 responseText
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 怎么把它转成文本？
<snugglecat> 这.........
<jyfl987> MaskRay: responseText
<snugglecat> document.getElementById(id).appendChild (xmlhttp.responseXML);
<snugglecat> 这个看看， 不过那个有点问题。
<MaskRay> 成功了
<MaskRay> 接下去没有大的障碍了
<snugglecat> 追加是追加了一个子节点， 但是在浏览器没有反应效果。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 恭喜了
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69340cddgw1djzcjnetzxj.jpg
<snugglecat> 恭喜你有 身纪
<MaskRay> snugglecat: jyfl987: 谢谢了
<snugglecat> 怎么对监狱里的犯人唱 生日歌，
<snugglecat> 恭祝你生辰快乐， 年年都有今日， 岁岁都有今朝。
<snugglecat> 会不会被打死
<snugglecat> 小灰灰
<Naked89> 老灰灰
<emacsyin> gjx: 这个装好后，似乎并没有那个网站的软缉拿‘
<emacsyin> gjx: 这个装好后，似乎并没有那个网站的软件
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你宽屏是啥分辨率。 我想看看我的网页在宽屏会是啥样子的
<Naked89> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?1ca30.png   求fcitx 阴影问题？？？
<emacsyin> gjx: 因为这个网站可以用gmail帐号登录，刚才那个市场不能用gmail帐号登录的
<snugglecat> Naked89, 没开混合？？ 开下 compiz 看看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 再麻烦你一下， 你贴一下你宽屏看我我网页的样子
<xiaohuihui> 我擦，终于找到输入的窗口了……
<xiaohuihui> 请问有木有archlinux精通的大神，有问题想要请教
<mengfei> arch有问题看wiki，一般问题wiki上都有，
<Naked89> snugglecat: 哪个混合？
<xiaohuihui> 我的装了N次，每次都是在安装grub的时候失败，不知道为什么
<mengfei> xiaohuihui: 我也用arch，没遇到过
<snugglecat> Naked89, compiz
<xiaohuihui> 是双系统，win7 放在第一个分区会出问题吗
<Naked89> snugglecat: 没找到混合
<snugglecat> Naked89, 你那阴影怎么来的
<mengfei> 我也是win7放第一个主分区，arch装在逻辑分区没问题
<Naked89> fcitx
<xiaohuihui> 你的硬盘是ide模式么，还是achi
<Naked89> snugglecat:
<mengfei> xiaohuihui: 你可以在win7中装个grub4dos来引导win7 和arch，是achi
<snugglecat> Naked89, 你窗口不是也有阴影吗
<mengfei> 我就是用的grub4dos
<xiaohuihui> D版win 7会有影响么，各种纠结啊，英文的看着真是蛋疼    论坛上有看到跟我一样的问题的   都木有解决……
<Naked89> snugglecat: 那个是本来应该是透明的地方  成了黑色的
<mengfei> 我也是盗版
<snugglecat> 不懂了
<snugglecat> 问问高手
<gebjgd> xiaohuihui: win7就没有所谓的盗版
<gebjgd> xiaohuihui: 正版和盗版的区别就在于一个序列号而已
<xiaohuihui> 我用easy bcd 可以引导到arch但是该死的连不了网，用的路由啊，win 7 木有问题的……  所一想通过虚拟机的，但是虚拟机不认没有激活的分区
<xiaohuihui> 都折腾坏了一个硬盘，还好拿到售后换了，不要钱……疼死了……
<mengfei> ……
<gebjgd> xiaohuihui: 删除win7,直接上arch
<mengfei> xiaohuihui: 那你还是换个发行版吧，arch装到虚拟机里
<xiaohuihui> 难道要这么绝吗，我舍不得啊，这样又要一天了……
<Naked89> snugglecat: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?92852.png  本来效果应该是这样子的
<mengfei> 双系统很好，我两台机子都是双系统
<gebjgd> xiaohuihui: 有什么舍不得的
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于系统日志文件。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341120 刚才用arch发现开机后进不了图形界面，网也连不上，试着手动连提示错误信息磁盘空间已满。我想我才装arch没两天，用了才不到5G，咋就磁盘空间满了呢？结果发现在/var/log下居然有三个7.9G的日志文件。。。内容除了正常的开机启动记录外，从60 ...
<xiaohuihui> 都重装N次win 7 和arch 了，不想折腾，又咽不下这口气，ubuntu什么的都脱贴啊
<xiaohuihui> 试过chakra什么的，但是据说用不了arch的源……
<drivel> adam8157: 你的 mutt 能抓完你的 Gmail 列表么？不上代理的话
<adam8157> drivel: 能啊, 为啥不能?
<drivel> adam8157: 我的完全不能…
<drivel> 囧死
<adam8157> drivel: 我的纯文本邮件比较多, 删的也勤, 一般都保持在2000封之内
<drivel> adam8157: 65000+飘过
<adam8157> drivel: 删吧, 邮件列表完全可以看存档...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 找我什麼事？？
<adam8157> drivel: 我有一个mutt的规则,  超过多长时间的, 我没有参与过的thread, 就全删掉...
<CyrusYzGTt> xiaohuihui§ 我也是 win7+fedora雙系統
<adam8157> drivel: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/mutt
<Naked89> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?1ca30.png
<Naked89> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?92852.png
<drivel> adam8157: 我靠，真的假的？赶紧修改你配置文件去
<Naked89> 求解  各位神
<adam8157> drivel: 不是配置文件内的, 是一个搜索匹配的
<adam8157> drivel: 不会自动的, 安啦
<drivel> adam8157: 那就好
<emacsyin> pityonline: 官方的gtalk有没有Android版本？
<palomino|working> 有阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 找我什麼事？？
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cc82f27gw1djz5j03kj8g.gif
<llyybb> iGnome: lks
<xiaohuihui> 总是把linux当玩具啦，还是蛋定点……硬盘有价，数据无价……
<inuyasha> 阿诺～有谁知道现在的fglrx能支持3.0内核么？
<inuyasha> :-[
<gebjgd> emacsyin: 有，市场里就有
<cfy> roylez: 无线模块...
<cfy> iGnome: 啥视频
<iGnome> cfy: 太极拳
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 我怎么找.....
<iGnome> 115
<iGnome> 没找到高清的
<cfy> iGnome: 没找到....我只会+关键字u.115.com/file
<pityonline> emacsyin: 有的啊
<ssfdust> 刚刚做了一个新分区,请问如何將/home挂载到这个新分区
<calebot> 推荐用三位数版本的内核
<calebot> 比如 3.0.1
<calebot> 比较不会有兼容性问题
<iGnome> cfy: 115下载脚本，改改，应该还能用啊。那链接是直接出来的。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/167263
<cfy> iGnome: 你改改吧,就正则嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我好久没写perl了.....
<gebjgd> calebot: 3.0.0也是3位数阿
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 叫什么名字？能否视频
<gebjgd> emacsyin: 不能
<calebot> gebjgd: 没有 3.0.0 这版本
<calebot> gebjgd: 官方版本是 3.0
<gebjgd> calebot: Linux dyn2 3.0.0 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 1 19:02:32 CEST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<calebot> gebjgd: 那是权宜之计
<emacsyin> gebjgd: 有没有IRC聊天工具？
<gebjgd> emacsyin: 搜索
<gebjgd> emacsyin: 输入irc就行了
<gebjgd> calebot: 有3位数版本把
<gebjgd> XD
<calebot> gebjgd: 没有，只是 3.0 里部份保留了 3.0.0 字串
<calebot> gebjgd: 就是怕兼容性问题
<calebot> 因为很多愚蠢的脚本不支持二位的内核版本
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 还没下班？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 软文发布|网络软文|负面撤除|删除负面 QQ: 678-2003 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341136 A&Z网络公司公司联系QQ：678-2003第一：对企业在综合门户网站的负面进行铲除。（如：新浪，搜狐，网易，腾讯等） 第二：对企业在地方门户和行业类网站的负面进行铲除。（各地方网站和行业网） 第三： ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 神技 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1djzmbmnzafg.gif
<fouvy> 问下,我们irc的私聊内容会不会在服务器上面记录?
<calebot> fouvy: 不会
<fouvy> 是不是其他也都可以看到的?
<palomino|working> 呵呵，看过 , roylez
<calebot> fouvy: 一般看不到
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.138.8.116/6025/6017354413_080a82335a.jpg
<fouvy> 服务器会记录么?
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是公開的，，搜索就能看到，
<palomino|working> 这个也看过.. , roylez
<fouvy> 原来
<calebot> 私聊一般不记录的
<roylez> palomino|working: 死破马...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<calebot> fouvy: 但是你可能正巧和五毛私聊
<fouvy> calebot: 谢谢你
<fouvy> 五毛!!!
<calebot> fouvy: 或是正巧和网警私聊
<fouvy> calebot: 不要吓我
<calebot> 所以私聊也别干傻事
<oinil> 失恋啦
<fouvy> calebot: 这个也会跨省!!!
<oinil> 悲剧阿
<calebot> oinil: 投向森林啊
<oinil> calebot: 什么意思？
<calebot> oinil: 恋爱就是为了一棵树放弃整个森林
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 這裏有 五毛 網警 特務 IT geek hacker linuxer 無聊吹牛的
<palomino|working> lol
<fouvy> CyrusYzGTt: 不要吓我
<calebot> 你知道的网站，五毛也都知道，网警也都知道
<fouvy> 难道irc只能说浪漫的事情,不能说机密
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 怕什麼，，有她們在，可以得到很多有意思的資訊，是免費的資訊
<calebot> 可以说机密啊，只是会跨省
<fouvy> 那,我们这里有没有ubuntu-cn irc注意事项
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 願道德天尊保佑你，，可憐的孩子
<fouvy> 我可不想被请喝茶
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/TON2H.jpg
<calebot> 不要试图颠复zf
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ Please use utf-8 charset|Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<calebot> 不要搞台毒
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以 中毒
<fouvy> CyrusYzGTt: 我是想要IRC的注意问题
<fouvy> 和谐社会
<calebot> fouvy: /topic
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 自己掌握，，
<cfy> roylez: 主席....
<fouvy> 觉得自己讲的话有点像做笔录
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 mldonkey 終於升級了 Starting MLDonkey 3.1.0.CVS .
<euroford> 你可以保持沉默，但一切都会记录在案，哈哈
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀 ASUS N53SN bios升級到 2.07
<fouvy> 我想保持,可是手忍不住动了
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾一直當着裏是 微博，，全球同步。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt++
<calebot> fouvy: 你那里的豆腐脑是咸的还是甜的？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ :-)
<fouvy> calebot: 你自己尝过?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/2yBN7.jpg
<calebot> 这个话题安全
<fouvy> 你那里是什么味道,这个豆腐脑,您指的是?
<palomino|working> 好多不认识的单词 , roylez
<debianer> a
<debianer> 用手机进来了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/G3HAx.jpg
<palomino|working> 看过这集憨豆 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/e2Ily.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 你怎么神马都看过？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * adam8157 mldonkey支持dht了? 要抛弃rtorrent么?
<palomino|working> = =# , roylez
<fouvy> 问下,ubuntu中有个广播 那里面怎么只有twitter facebook 怎么没有
<fouvy> 微薄
<fouvy> 怎么设置手动贴加微薄账户
<euroford> fouvy: 到了11.04,就有新浪和搜狐了
<drivel> roylez: 憨豆这么经典的，当然都看过了
<fouvy> 我用的就是11.04的
<euroford> 不好意思1110
 * CyrusYzGTt mldonkey在7/24就可以的，，不過還在 CVS裏
<fouvy> 木油
<fouvy> euroford: 木油你说的那个
<euroford> fouvy: 1104的包在PPA中
<euroford> fouvy: 1110就进官方仓库了
<fouvy> 那是一个独立软件?
<jiero> 大家说以后手机使用wifi BT下载会不会流行？
<fouvy> euroford: 我只是想在广播账户中贴加一个微薄账户而已
<euroford> fouvy: 查gwibber就行，是插件
<fouvy> euroford: thx
<fouvy> euroford: gwibber social client安装啦,怎么还没有
<jiero> 有人用 modRana导航软件么？
<euroford> fouvy: 是个单独的gwibber插件
<euroford> fouvy: gwibber-service-sina and gwibber-service-sohu
<emacsyin> 现在facebook是不是被屏蔽了？
<calebot> emacsyin: 现在才知道？
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 屏蔽好几年了
<emacsyin> calebot: 我是看到手机上有图标，进不去
<emacsyin> calebot: tweeter也不行吗
<calebot> 不屏蔽，人人哪有活路
<palomino|working> twitter也好几年了
<fouvy> euroford: gwibber-service-sina软件中心木油找到
<calebot> palomino|working++
<jiero> http://modrana.org/trac/wiki/SystemDownloadEN#deb  这个软件可以在多数Linux下用——而且可以在普通电脑上运行。。。
<fouvy> calebot: 说不定人人还喜欢被facebook包养呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: SystemDownloadEN – GPS Navigace
<euroford> fouvy: 你得等等，1110发布之后就有了，或者现在就升级到alpha3
<palomino|working> google+没出几天就屏蔽了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 找你截屏， 我想看看我的网页在宽屏下是不是很难看
<fouvy> euroford: 算了,好好读书,不刷微薄
<fouvy> google+求邀请
<euroford> fouvy: 也好，但要是着急，可以到PPA中找着
<fouvy> calebot: 这里可以谈 v和谐p和谐n ?
<snugglecat> vpn
<calebot> fouvy: 可啊
<calebot> fouvy: 还有人求合租求包养
<calebot> vpn 又不是啥坏东西
<fouvy> calebot: 你呢?
<euroford> calebot: 谁求bao养啊？
<calebot> vpn 就像菜刀
<cfy> roylez: 信号还没我的原来的好...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，好，，不過要等，，
<fouvy> euroford: 我求保养 vpn
<fouvy> 包养
<euroford> 姿色如何啊？
<fouvy> euroford: 你是基友?
<fouvy> euroford: 难道还开价?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 麻烦你了
<euroford> fouvy: 要被保养，还不让人看PP吗？
<fouvy> euroford: 我说的是vpn合租
<fouvy> 之类的东西
<euroford> fouvy: VPN伤身体啊
<fouvy> euroford: 你的理解太广了,还是太深奥了
<fouvy> euroford: 这年头,不带套,都不要意思出门
<fouvy> 我要冲浪
<calebot> 冲浪还戴套？
<fouvy> calebot: 算了,去淘宝买一套
<fouvy> 带vpn
<MaskRay> tusooa: 山寨好了
<calebot> 淘宝有卖 vpn?
<fouvy> 木油它的保护,怎么出门
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥？
<fouvy> 有呀
<fouvy> calebot: 淘宝有买
<fouvy> 不过不能直接搜索vpn,
<calebot> 最好别在淘宝买
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167268
<fouvy> calebot: 那怎么办
<calebot> 买网络服务就要出国买啊
<calebot> 买网络服务就要翻墙买啊
<calebot> 这是常识
<fouvy> calebot: 这是悖论
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167268
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167268
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167268
<calebot> 之前买 .cn 那帮人都没处哭去
<fouvy> 我都还没出去,怎么买外面的东西
<calebot> 翻墙用不着 vpn
<tusooa> Ma
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<fouvy> calebot: 求推荐,求保养,求合租
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看到沒？？
 * ineed 诺基亚竟然能用米国的代理ip，但为什么上不了twitter呢？
<tusooa> cfy: er.
<cfy> tusooa: kandu那边的服务器,已经连git pull和rsync的内存都没了...
<tusooa> cfy: 没事，吾先在本地测试。
<ineed> jiero: hi
<jiero> ineed: hi
<jiero> ineed: 买了Nokia？
<ineed> jiero: 诺基亚的能设置代理ip但为什么上不了twitter呢？
<ineed> jiero: 嗯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看到了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢了
<MaskRay> cfy: make upload 上传失败。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 别试了...没内存了..
<jiero> ineed: 好快。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: free -m...
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个bell的内核选项记得不?
<ineed> jiero: 你用诺基亚设过代理没？
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是,有个按键,电脑有个发音的会响
<MaskRay> cfy: RES 是实际占用的内存？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,好像是
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该把 php-cgi 关掉。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 好了，似乎刚才在运行 amuled
<ineed> jiero: ？
 * adam8157 这姐姐...
<MaskRay> tusooa: maskray.tk
<fouvy> calebot: euroford: 算了,木油facebook木油twitter,木油外网那几千年,不都活的好好的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • zorin硬盘安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341143 昨天尝试了一下安装zorin ，用硬盘安装 zorin，安装方法和安装ubuntu的方法一样 ，还是win7安装比较方便利用easybcd就可以添加启动项，xp就需要利用grub4dos了，提取grub4dos中的grldr和menu.lst，然后在menu.lst中添加 title Install Ubuntu 　　root (hd0,0) 　　kernel ( ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我也考虑用 .mdown，org-mode 启动开销太大，而且我希望 标记旁边可以省略空格
<cfy> roylez: 主席.
<cfy> roylez: rmmod pcspkr,依然还响...
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道啥情况么?我删除了pcspkr,还响...
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么模块？
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是那个硬件,喇叭阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 出错会叫的那个
<cfy> MaskRay: PCSPKR
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么响？
<cfy> MaskRay: 叫阿...比如我不断的按C-g,喇叭就响...
<MaskRay> CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y
<MaskRay> cfy: 是这个东西吗，我从未听到这样的声音
<cfy> MaskRay: config-2.6.32-5-amd64:CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m
<cfy> MaskRay: 我gentoo里面是去掉模块了....
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来我没有
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> cfy: 我那边为啥从来不响呢，呵呵
<cfy> roylez: 你有没有?
<cfy> roylez: 我也是今天才响.....貌似内核参数都是开的,从来..
<cfy> roylez: 主席,我能注入了....可是用不来...
<roylez> cfy: 什么用不来？
<cfy> roylez: 不知道用来干啥....
<roylez> cfy: 米国欠每个中国人5700元人民币......
<roylez> cfy: V5
<roylez> cfy: ...你折腾够了没...
<cfy> roylez: ?
<cfy> roylez: set b off关掉了...
<fouvy> roylez: 关键是,怎么还钱
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 讲述完毕
<ScarletWolf> fouvy: 就算还了也不是还给我们，不用担心。
<fouvy> roylez: 人家还钱还是用D
<ScarletWolf> fouvy: 这下leader们要着急了
<fouvy> 刀
<jiero> ineed 没有。不会代理。
<fouvy> 不用人民币
<fouvy> ScarletWolf: 间接还给我
<chattan> linux 的终端里能用 qq 吗
<fouvy> ScarletWolf: 天朝的基础设施还是有待加强
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 终于结束了，明天可以回来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<ScarletWolf> fouvy: 。。。我看还了以后房价又要涨了
<fouvy> ScarletWolf: CPI涨的太严重了
<fouvy> 表示生活压力
<fouvy> 现在的100远上面只有一个头像了,以前是4个
<fouvy> 估计500Y也快出了
<ScarletWolf> fouvy: 直接出万元大钞吧
<fouvy> ScarletWolf: 那我的存折,只能还一张钞票了
<fouvy> 换
<fouvy> 唉
<fouvy> 津巴布韦么
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 手持一百万亿津巴布韦货币一张，已作废老版
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<jiero> 那上面印的是 10000^4吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 后面好多0
<chenua_z> MeaCulpa, 有钱人啊。
<MeaCulpa> chenua_z: rmb 30 收得，现在是废止了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈哈历史文物啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 纸张不错的
<palomino|working> ...... , MeaCulpa
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 数字那么大，有意义么。。。
<palomino|working> 津巴布韦很神奇，2次共去掉了22个0...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等你死了教你儿子烧给你。或许在那边还比较值钱
<palomino|working> 他们何不用科学计数法印钞。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問，當設置 .adobe && .macromedia爲不可讀寫，，cache是在哪裏？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 我想問問，當設置 .adobe && .macromedia爲不可讀寫，，cache是在哪裏？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 也许吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国也应该改成塑料的。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 以后我国印刷，1 Tera 元
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 塑料防水，但是易燃，适合海边土著，典型的如澳元
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不容易破损。更换新的也简单。
<fouvy> T 是1024 还是1000进制
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<palomino|working> 1t才1万亿...
<palomino|working> 还是败给津巴布韦了
<fouvy> MeaCulpa: 进制问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你说撕破的多还是烧的多。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不行，塑料在我的手上會很快變色的，，不知道是不是我身體周圍有時間加速量子
<fouvy> 我觉得,还是那黄金好,这样我永远不用当心
<fouvy> 就算电子货币再发达,把纸币取代了,黄金应该永远没问题吧
<MeaCulpa> fouvy: tera是十进制，tebi是二进制
<fouvy> MeaCulpa: 谢谢科普
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問，當設置 .adobe && .macromedia爲不可讀寫，，cache是在哪裏？？
<MeaCulpa> fouvy: 生造的词，为了方便区分
<fouvy> 这几天黄金又涨价了.唉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好像有大量人收藏那个
<CyrusYzGTt> 那麼去收藏 比特幣
 * adam8157 #吹水-cn
<oinil> 有木有人去过#parabola
<oinil> ?
<oinil> 刚在g+上被人介绍去看了一下
<fouvy> oinil: 数学的?
<oinil> fouvy: 不像阿
<fouvy> 木油topic介绍
<oinil> fouvy: 有个家伙在g+上看到我用arch，就把我圈了，然后介绍我去了那个chan
<fouvy> oinil: google plus 求邀请
<oinil> fouvy: 你还没入？
<oinil> fouvy: 邮箱来
<fouvy> fouvy@qqcom
<emacsyin> 各位，g+可以直接访问了
<oinil> emacsyin: 不要邀请了？
<emacsyin> 我不知道g+用来做什么，进去后什么都做不了
<oinil> fouvy: qq的行不？
<emacsyin> oinil: 不是，我以前注册的，现在不用代理直接能访问了
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。我這裏 廣東電信，不能訪問 G+
<oinil> fouvy: 注册个gmail吧
<emacsyin> 我还有150个邀请指标，谁需要g+?我可以大量发送邀请阿’
<oinil> emacsyin: 一个没用阿？
<fouvy> e.fouvy@gmail.com
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 這裏有 五毛 網警 特務 IT geek hacker linuxer 無聊吹牛的 垃圾郵箱發佈者
<emacsyin> oinil: 是阿
<fouvy> 电信无法访问
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<oinil> fouvy: 你确定邮箱名没错？
<fouvy> CyrusYzGTt: 哥不怕
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是归到哪类?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ？？
<fouvy> 私聊
<oinil> fouvy: 为啥我写到google里面，有个点被自动去掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> fouvy§ 我是做補充，，
<fouvy> 那个邮箱不知道,很少用,
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，貌似上次 gmail把帶點的郵箱給刪除或者強制用回註冊那個
<fouvy> 我发死信给你了
<fouvy> oinil:
<oinil> fouvy: 发了
<fouvy> https://plus.google.com
<fouvy> 不能访问
<oinil> fouvy: 去收邮件去
<oinil> fouvy: 找份hosts列表
<fouvy> 你的host列表也改了?
<fouvy> http://plus.google.com/进去怎么是404
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Google+ project: real life sharing, rethought for the web.
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 可惡，你能檢測。
<fouvy> ^k^: 是机器人么
<fouvy> 这里面怎么看谁是机器人
<^k^> fouvy, 有两大机器人的定义，外延的内涵。  ㍩ 
<cfy> MaskRay: 花一个周末，看一遍practical common lisp和learn you a haskell。.....
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=24387
<roylez> cfy: 看宝典，练神功？
 * cfy pasted "ar9271" at http://paste2.org/get/1576005
<cfy> roylez: 我总结了下折腾的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用的是 AR9285
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是归到哪类?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不過一樣都是用 ath9k
<roylez> cfy: .
<fouvy> ^k^: 你是内涵的,还是外行的
<^k^> fouvy, 我会告诉我的botmaster，你说，我的内容，或躺在。  ㍩ 
<maivel> fouvy: https://plus.google.com/
<fouvy> ^k^: 还是接合体的,下一代
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<fouvy> 我看见了 oinil
<oinil> fouvy: 你加了我啦
<fouvy> oinil: 我注册成功了,看到你的照片啦
<oinil> fouvy: 很好
<oinil> fouvy: 恭喜
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<fouvy> 纳沃现在怎么丢手绢
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi这里都找不倒的..
<^k^> ⇪ title: WiFi - Debian Wiki
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹麼每次都  ,,,
<fouvy> oinil: 那我现在怎么丢手绢
<fouvy> oinil: 找朋友
<oinil> fouvy: 进到圈圈那个页面
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 在 kernel可以找到，，還有fedora
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc/devices
<^k^> ⇪ title: devices - Linux Wireless
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这里都没....
<fouvy> oinil: 我到了圈子那个页面
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 去 kernel.org哪裏纔是標準的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 给url
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看 compat-wireless
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ AR9285可以看AR9002的分類
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 厄...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ath9k的页面里有ar9285没ar9271..
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ath9k_htc里有ar9271没ar9285...
<adam8157> cfy: 还在纠结你那个无线网卡啊?
<cfy> adam8157: 没了...好了已经..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我看到有。。ath9k_htc..你用htc??
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用筆電呢，，不是手機，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我也说笔记本...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ath9k_htc
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那你，爲什麼是htc??
<kikupotter> 有谁会盗百度帐号的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ath9k_htc阿...我也不知道为啥叫htc....
<palomino|working> ......
<kikupotter> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我看到 older firmware 叫 ar9271.fw 新的 firmware就叫 htc_9271.fw...
<cfy> ..........................................
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我还是老的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 这个htc啥意思?
<adam8157> kikupotter: 这里都是吹水的, 而且基本上都是不用百度的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是爲了，，..不清楚，，不過我看到最新的 htc是 May 16的驅動
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里看的?
<kikupotter> 有谁看海贼王的
<ScarletWolf> kikupotter: 三大民工漫之一，看不下去，太长了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...你不是發了個地址給我，我就是在那裏看到的
<kikupotter> ScarletWolf, 这样啊
<fouvy> google plus android 觉得融合了 盛大切客 和 微薄
<ScarletWolf> kikupotter: 跟火影、死神一样，剧情太老套。
<fouvy> 那个nearby 居然可以查看附近的人
<kikupotter> 海吧里面有个牛人很会盗号
<ScarletWolf> kikupotter: 打怪升级路线。再加几个傻子耍宝。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 有么?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有
<kikupotter> ScarletWolf, 好吧
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 给url...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 。。那裏的鏈接 進入 kernel.org的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那该怎么用呢?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 直接拷贝htc_9271.fw?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你去 wireless.kernel.org
<DaBao> 有研究过 HTC 从 Ext3 升级 Ext4 的木有？
<ScarletWolf> kikupotter: 我一直看到推进城那段，每集小丑巴基都能占用十几分钟。。。看不下去了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我找到了...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 拷貝進 /lib/firmware 重啓。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那它认识哪个fimware是哪个的?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,這個要看內核，，我通常都是把 fw扔進去的，，不過還好，，內核認的
<DaBao> 再吼一声：有研究过 HTC 从 Ext3 升级 Ext4 的木有啊~~？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 對了，我跟你說，，內核專門有個ath9k的內核fork
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我才不要编译内核....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 编译不来....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我告訴你，，我只是編譯 firmware和firmware_install
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那如果新旧都在呢?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 它读取哪个?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你到時 lspci -vvv就看到選了哪個
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我是usb的....
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10安装后的声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341156 我的主板是技嘉G41MT-D3板载Realtek ALC888B 6声道HD声卡，我在配置alsa的时候要找alsa-driver-1.0.20/sound/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt 对应的model请问应该怎么找？ Module snd-ali5451 ------------------ Module for ALi M5451 PCI chip. pcm_channels - Number of hardware channels ass ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 對於 cfy 這位大牛 還糾結 無綫局域網卡的驅動，。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那麼就 lsusb -vvv
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不要乱说...我试过了...没有...
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: iw list看下
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 唉，，那麼 lsmod 看。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那是mod....又不是firmware....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ lsusb 看 bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused 表示沒有使用。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别的呢?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我驱动起来了..
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 然後就根據使用看到驅動
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们不是讨论怎么判断用哪个.fw的问题么?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，嗯，，等等，我記得有個地方當wlan建立就出現規則的地方有。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 宽屏看网页真难受
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是你的，不會自動調節
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那样子背景的，怎么弄成自动调节啊。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 弄俩版本？？ 判断宽屏还是普屏来加载 css???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..嗯，，我不會，，自己想，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 但问题是， 我酱紫的网页不是少数啊。 wordpress 默认的模版也不是可自动调节的哇。 你看那种网页的， 不难受吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我不看就是了。。
<snugglecat> .........................................
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 我和你不同。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我宁愿看网页舒服， 也不要宽屏。 你是宁要宽屏， 也不看
<snugglecat> 我尝试不要那框看看
<Naked89> 有好多deb的stardict字典，怎么把里面的字典给弄出来，不想安在系统盘里
<chattan> 扯淡
<cfy> MaskRay: ..
<cfy> MaskRay: 伤不起...
<cfy> MaskRay: 那是emacs的bell....
<snugglecat> chattan, 什么扯淡
<cfy> (setq visible-bell nil)
<cfy>  (setq ring-bell-function 'ignore)
<cfy> MaskRay:  (setq ring-bell-function 'ignore)
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的 firmware 需不需要添加到 CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的是 ignore
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，有什麼命令可以清除，某些硬件的信息。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可以再麻烦你一下不。 我去掉了边框了。 文字宽度还是一样。没了边框是否好点
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ loading
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 太麻烦你了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你最好人了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..感覺兩邊好空虛。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 需要截圖不？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :) 不用了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还是截一下吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不麻烦的花。
<snugglecat> 将样子倒是可以自动调整了， 不过内容本身就不多， 填满空间， 就太扁了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167284
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167284
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ http://imagebin.org/167284
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢了， 你最好人了
 * snugglecat 抱抱 CyrusYzGTt 
<cfy> MaskRay: CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""
<phoenixlzx_> hi
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的emacs啥版本?,我是23.3.1
 * CyrusYzGTt 一拳打倒 snugglecat 
<snugglecat> :)
<^k^> phoenixlzx_, 好  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> 左右放俩裸体的好不
<MaskRay> cfy: 一样
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，好，不過如果想被牆就這樣，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> MaskRay: 我默认是nil...
<snugglecat> :)
 * Kandu debian 把什麼都分非常細，有點不習慣
<snugglecat> 谁看过日文网站的。 貌似 单以文字来说， 日文的网页都难看
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 新立得说：An error occurred 怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341163 忘了是什么时候开始打开新立得就出现： An error occurred The following details are provided: W: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze/c ...
<snugglecat> 不知道是不是系统没有好的日文字体
<gjx> 谁能告诉我"大学生暑期社会实践报告"怎么写
<jiero> snugglecat: 有啊。文泉驿就好。
<gjx> 主题是:  提升就业，心系国防，服务社会
<jyfl987> gjx: 随便写写好了 反正也没有人看
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦， arch 默认没那字体
<jyfl987> 就写 爷通过这次实践 充分领悟到了在一个物欲横流的世界里 钱和权是很重要的
<jiero> snugglecat: 自己搞得中文字体？
<gjx> jyfl987那能不能抄一篇啊
<snugglecat> jiero, 我不是ubuntu了。我看日文网页很难看
<gjx> 为了写个实践报告我还特地进了win7
<jyfl987> gjx: 有的 我教你个绝招 找到一个别人的实践报告 翻译到英文以后再翻译回来
<gjx> jyfl987 。。。
<emacsyin> gjx: 下载手机wuala，提示此帐号没有跟任何android手机关联，怎么回事？
<jiero> snugglecat: ？字体吧。
<snugglecat> 我有文泉驿啊
<snugglecat> 我看了下， 但是日文网页怎么那么难看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 日本字用開源的可以自己編譯的 mplus
<snugglecat> 哦
<emacsyin> gjx: google手机如何跟android手机关联哦？
<gjx> emacsyin: 我真的不是很清楚
<gjx> emacsyin: 还有这问题啊
<jyfl987> gjx: 真的很有用哦
<emacsyin> gjx: 是阿
<emacsyin> gjx: 不信你自己下载试试
<emacsyin> gjx: 这里有个wuala for android，你试试 https://market.android.com/search?q=wuala&so=1&c=apps
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位，幫忙跟 lersoua 說，試試將 gmlive寫成 可以用 gpu的程式，，我可以當個測試
<jiero> snugglecat: 文泉驿就是取自几年前的某一版Mplus。Mplus说实在不好看。
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦
<jiero> Evanescence: 测试了一个新游戏呃，不错。
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位，幫忙跟 lersoua 說，試試將 gmlive寫成 可以用 gpu的程式，還有把cache都儘量給shm,/tmp那裏，我可以當個測試
<jiero> Evanescence: 俄罗斯方块的游戏很少有创新的。:D
<gjx> emacsyin: 这。。。是不是在大陆被和谐的啊
<gjx> emacsyin: 官网都登不了
<snpresent> 没有
<snpresent> 我这里正常
<gjx> emacsyin: 我这儿墙了，翻了才能进
<gjx> emacsyin: 我研究下
<snpresent> 我用的是移动的宽带
<emacsyin> gjx: 我听说必须手机设备设置google帐号，但我的手机没有设置google帐号的地方阿
<emacsyin> 听说google手机是提供了设置google帐号的，但非google手机如何跟google同步哦
<emacsyin> 想把手机跟google帐号关联，不知道要如何做阿，非google手机上
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 大家好有人在吗 我有些想法 不知道对不对 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341168 linux 做文件服务器 代替windows 服务器 我们公司几个美工的工作文件都是放在原windows服务器上的 他们直接在服务器上打开和保存文件 代替的话需要有以下几个特性 1.windows客户端能够方便的访问 和 保存 覆盖等操作 或直接 ...
<emacsyin> 如何刷原生的android2.2系统阿？要google原汁原味的
<gjx> emacsyin: 你是说关联账号？
<gjx> emacsyin: 直接设置里面啊
<gjx> emacsyin: gmail
<caleb-> emacsyin: google 有放源代码的
<gjx> emacsyin: 不行的话是不是rom的问题？
<caleb-> 不过 google 代码有时会比商品慢一阵子才放出
<caleb-> 2.2 肯定都放出来了
<gjx> emacsyin: 按理说应该没问题的啊
<emacsyin> market.android.com 必须要手机设备关联google帐号才行
<gjx> emacsyin: 嗯
<gjx> emacsyin: 都是自家的东西 账号是一个的  问题是关联设备的问题
<gjx> emacsyin: 刷机吧
<caleb-> 开疆拓土铁道部 保家卫国农业部 量子防空发改委
<tang_> 大家好
<Inode_LF> 各位朋友们晚上好,很久没上IRC,其实很想念大家,哈哈
<^k^> tang_, 好  ㍫ 
<Inode_LF> 不知道老朋友还在不在
<caleb-> tang_, 好
<Inode_LF> microcai 你的终端下的输入法作的怎么样了?
<Inode_LF> microcai cjktty啊
<microcai> Inode_LF: 都说了没有需求
<microcai> Inode_LF: 没动力开发
<tang_> 出去了一趟，好久没有进来了
<jiero> 更新Android最快的手机不是Android手机。
<jiero> 很悲摧。
<tang_> caleb-: 最近可好？
<tang_> 没有在？
<tang_> ？？？？
<tang_> 老朋友呢？
<tang_> 都没有在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，你是陌生人，，對於你我來說
<tang_> 也是
<tang_> 素未谋面
<tang_> 更不相识
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<caleb-> 百年修得同船渡
<caleb-> 同 irc channel 不知要几年
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃呃
<CyrusYzGTt> 額額
<tang_> caleb-: 你在哟
<tang_> 以为你跑了呢
<tang_> CyrusYzGTt: 你好！
<caleb-> 挂着啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tang_§ ..你好，，誰啊@ ？？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 調節器， tang_ 是誰??
<tang_> 我是TANG
<caleb-> 对我来说也是新人 XD
<tang_> 都不认识我？
<caleb-> tang_: 今年才上 irc 的吧？
<tang_> 我太悲哀了
<tang_> 前面断断续续上了几次
 * caleb- 其实也挂没几年
 * caleb- <- 才挂五年多
 * CyrusYzGTt 其實我也最近被解開了封印
<caleb-> irc 黄金时期没跟上
 * CyrusYzGTt 之前一直在 #fedora-zh
<tang_> 上次为了个无线网卡问题在这里折腾了几天呢
<caleb-> 黄昏了才开始挂
<caleb-> tang_: 内核模块？
<CyrusYzGTt> 想念 irc的洪荒神魔
<caleb-> 老人很多都不挂了吧
<caleb-> 很多开源界老人都只有在邮件列表出没了
 * caleb- 还遇过一个开源界老人隐居不收 email 了
<tang_> 我用的LINUXMINT
<tang_> 用过ubuntu
<tang_> 系统搞死了几回
<CyrusYzGTt> 不討論發行版問題，，fedora15 GNOME3 x86_64 2.6.40-4用戶御空飄過
 * caleb- is 反 gnome3 党人
 * CyrusYzGTt 喜歡用什麼DE就什麼DE，不要這樣反
<caleb-> 人都有立场嘛
<caleb-> 绝对的客观是不存在的
<emacsyin> gjx: 关联帐号找不到google的，只有微软，skype，人人网等等帐号
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：11.04下libre office自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341174 OS版本：desktop 11.04 32位 libre office版本：3.3.2 最近在使用libre office编辑word文档时，经常出现自动关闭的情况。在复制粘贴带有图片的数据时，出现的频率更高，有时刚打开就会关闭。文档并不大，只有几十KB。将内存的 ...
<xujay> 哈
<tang_> 吃饭去了再见各位
<mYenglishispoor> 有人吗
<^k^> mYenglishispoor, ....  ㍬ 
<mYenglishispoor> 都是中国人吗
<phoenixlzx> mYenglishispoor: 大部分是中国人
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=341175
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Archlinux主题群聊
<emacsyin> 谁能帮忙把这个wuala for android帮我下载下来发给我阿
<emacsyin> 谁能帮忙把这个wuala for android帮我下载下来发给我阿 https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wuala.android&feature=search_result
<phoenixlzx> emacsyin: 怎么了，不能访问吗
<happyaron> ...
<emacsyin> phoenixlzx: 没办法下载阿
<emacsyin> phoenixlzx: 不信你试试
<emacsyin> phoenixlzx_: 提示手机没有关联google帐号
<phoenixlzx> emacsyin: http://www.filehosting.org/file/details/255527/WualaAndroid-current.apk
<^k^> ⇪ title: filehosting.org - download page for WualaAndroid-current.apk
<phoenixlzx> 话说这会儿人都到哪里去了...
<phoenixlzx> emacsyin: 你收到了吗？我刚才挂代理了所以网络比较不稳定，有消息收不到
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么分得细了?
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=341175
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Archlinux主题群聊
<Kandu> cfy: 包很細。工具很多很雜
<Kandu> cfy: 配置也很細，專門有個 update-alternative ...
<Kandu> cfy: 相對 arch 來說
<Kandu> cfy: 要學的東西稍多，正慢慢學
<cfy> Kandu: update-alternative不是改变默认打开软件的么?
<cfy> Kandu: 你在看什么学的?
<Kandu> cfy: 在看 debian reference
<cfy> Kandu: 我也看
<Kandu> cfy: 然後要再學下打包
<cfy> RavenChan: 你的blog,弄起来方便么?我想重装vps
<cfy> Kandu: 好.你先学....
<happyaron> cfy: 备份数据就好了呗。
<cfy> happyaron: 也许起来比较麻烦...
<cfy> happyaron: vps上用着unstable ,结果内核不够用了...
<cfy> iGoogle: bad ee
<phoenixlzx> 膜拜happyaron
<happyaron> cfy: vps应该用stable
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 拜见 phoenixlzx
<cfy> happyaron: 不是我选的...
<happyaron> cfy: tar czf homebak.tar.gz /home
<phoenixlzx> 话说bluehost那到底是个啥，VPS？全能空间？还是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 然后备份/etc/passwd等一干文件。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: brust啥的么?vps
<cfy> happyaron: 唉弄起来烦...
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯……我只要把文章导出就好了，这个blog暂时关闭算了
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 不是...比burstnet便宜，而且不限空间不限流量等等...
<RavenChan> cfy, 你等等= =
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 几个命令嘛，写个脚本
<cfy> RavenChan: 你慢慢来,好了叫我
<cfy> happyaron: 其实没啥,没东西.vsftpd都没
<Kandu> debian 裡，列出一個已安裝的套件的檔案是什麼命令
<cfy> Kandu: dpkg -L xxx
<billlee> happyaron, 你的 PPA 源上怎么会有 linux-image-generic 这些奇怪东西？
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^
<RavenChan> cfy, done....
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: aron在编译linux的内核...
<happyaron> billlee: 我的内核ppa里有内核啊
<happyaron> billlee: 我的另外的ppa应该是木有的
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: ...
<happyaron> cfy:哦
<billlee> happyaron, openfetion源里好像有个残缺的，会在更新时列出，但不能安装
<RavenChan> cfy, 等等，那个推的客户端>_<
<happyaron> billlee: 哦，我查查看。
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=341175
<LiugnaY> IRC 能不能有声音？
<qinglingquan> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Cannot spawn a message bus without a machine-id: Unable to load /var/lib/dbus/machine-id: Failed to open file '/var/lib/dbus/machine-id': No such file or directory)
<^k^> ⇪ title: GConf configuration system
<qinglingquan> 这是怎么回事？
<billlee> LiugnaY, 这个可以有
<LiugnaY> 怎么弄的？
<billlee> LiugnaY,  这个看你用的客户端的配置了
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<phoenixlzx> LiugnaY: quassel用户表示默认有声音
<LiugnaY> 我用的pidgin
<tusooa> ls
<phoenixlzx> LiugnaY: pidgin也是有声音的，一般都是有发给你的消息才会有声音
<RavenChan> cfy, 好了
<cfy> RavenChan: 好的.我准备一下,准备重装的时侯会再通知你一下
<LiugnaY> 我一直都没有听到过声音。。听不到消息
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请教：Y460影音键和滑动键驱动问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341182 Y460影音键和滑动键ubuntu支持吗？哪里下载驱动怎么安装，高手告诉下谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fg5201314h — 2011-08-10 21:06
<moriramar> 我暈，Evolution 真是太難用了。
<moriramar> 現在居然連帳號編輯都不能編輯了，這種Bug怎麼會出現的……
<billlee> moriramar, Ubuntu 11.10 换 Thunderbird 了
<moriramar> billlee: 算了，我還是繼續折騰 Thunderbird 吧……
<moriramar> billlee: 就是 Thunderbird 有些……怎麼說，不是太合着 Gnome。畢竟不是默認組件。不過已經沒什麼好挑的了。
<billlee> moriramar, 到了 Ubuntu 11.10 就是默认了，先将就用 2 个月吧
<maucat> 好久没上了。
<cfy> 现在debian那个版本好?32和64中
<cfy> 6.0de
<cfy> 6.0的
<moriramar> billlee: 呃，我用 Gentoo 的。想換現在就換。
<cfy> 我要做vps用
<billlee> 请问怎么擦除文件系统上某个文件的数据？
<cfy> soiamso: 来了?vps准备重装.弄好了我通知你,你测试下能否登录
<namoamitafo> billlee: dd?
<soiamso> cfy: 好的
<billlee> namoamitafo, 哦，这个神器竟然被我忘了，我先测试一下
<namoamitafo> billlee: 那就应该忘记他了
<billlee> namoamitafo, 什么？为什么应该忘记它？
<euroford> happyaron: 我看了一下你那个PDF的bug，发了几个comments，你也来些建议啊。
<namoamitafo> billlee: 我想起来有个工具叫做ddrescue
<euroford> namoamitafo: 有一个安全删除的工具，就在系统里
<billlee> namoamitafo, ddrescue 要在损坏的介质上恢复数据时才有意义吧
<billlee> euroford, 是神马？
<namoamitafo> billlee: 上次听谁说应该用ddrescue代替dd
<cfy> billlee: shred吧
<euroford> billlee: 就在coreutils这个包里
<cfy> billlee: 某个文件就用dd吧
<euroford> bingo
<cfy> billlee: dd直接一点,
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不要用shred
<cfy> billlee: dd一次就可以了.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯,不要shred
<cfy> 对整个分区还是shred好
<namoamitafo> cfy: shred没用的对文件
<euroford> namoamitafo: 原理是一样的
<cfy> euroford: 应该是不一样的
<euroford> 都是写随机数，然后删除
<billlee> cfy, dd 用起来麻烦一点吧，要自己指定文件大小吗？
<cfy> RavenChan: soiamso: MaskRay: 我要重装了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 你man shred, 说对现在文件系统, dd不起作用
<namoamitafo> cfy: 开始折腾
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不折疼不行....系统太新了...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 果然不忘折腾
<cfy> 好倒数1分钟...没人说停,我就装了
<euroford> namoamitafo: 不好意思，前面没看
<namoamitafo> cfy: 帮我数下到明年6.6还有多少天
<cfy> shred应该有某种调用的.因为我感觉对整个分区,shred要快一点
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你让我怎么算?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 随便如何
<cfy> namoamitafo: 换算成second,然后那个么?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 靠...你是专业的好不...
<cfy> namoamitafo: noip不算这些么?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你找到人了？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 想想6.6是啥日子
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不明白....
<euroford> cfy: shred是对文件操作的，dd是对块设备操作的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这么我国特色的日子都不知道? 白在娑婆佛土呆了.
<cfy> namoamitafo: ......不知道...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 6.6, 6.7, 6.8
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不要考我历史...
<fighterlyt> 也许我告别，将不再回来！
<namoamitafo> cfy: 年年发生的, 啥历史啊
<fighterlyt> 你是否相信，我化作那尘埃
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不明白
<MaskRay> dd 也是对文件
<billlee> namoamitafo, cfy, 测试表示 dd 对 ext4 无效
<MaskRay> shred 默认3遍
<fighterlyt> 我化作那山脉
<cfy> billlee: 这你都知道
<namoamitafo> billlee: ?
<cfy> fighterlyt: 你是人还是bot?
<fighterlyt> 如果是这样，你不会悲伤
<billlee> cfy, 自己刚测试了
<fighterlyt> half-man
<fighterlyt> part-man
<namoamitafo> billlee: 是不允许?
<cfy> billlee: 如何测试的?然后再扫一遍?
<euroford> MaskRay: 当然，你也可以把文件当块设备用，不过会损一些效率
<fighterlyt> \jrrp
<fighterlyt> jrrp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一般C++是以\t作为缩进还是4空格还是8空格?
<billlee> cfy, 建立一个16MB的文件，建立ext4, 挂载，写入内容，用 dd 覆盖一遍，那个文件里还能找到原来的内容
<cfy> billlee: 哦...真是那个了...
<MaskRay> euroford: 什么意思？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 8吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你又不学C++ ......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有人说,看代码时间长了....8 比较清楚...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我不能听说阿....
<namoamitafo> cfy: C的话, 如果是linux内核代码, 是\t
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 4空格
<namoamitafo> mas
<billlee> cfy, 代码长了，8的话屏幕只剩下空白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥cplusplus.com是2
<cfy> billlee: 所以.不要太嵌套
<MaskRay> 2不清晰
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 但是标准是如何的
<billlee> cfy, 用 vim 看 aMule 的代码经常看得眼花缭乱， vim 能不能改 tab 的长度？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo这有什么标准
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 还是那么几个嘛……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 最少也有3个人
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 如果你来的话
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 哪三个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我你 huntxu
<MaskRay> RavenChan: $ ?
<cfy> billlee: 我emacs
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 看到一个110刀一年的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: link?
 * MeaCulpa 一斤手抓
<RavenChan> MaskRay, damnvps..
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍭ 
<fighterlyt> Hi,everyone !
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我觉得这个比较靠谱：http://bitfolk.com/plans.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: BitFolk :: VPS Plans
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 怎么判断？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 直觉
<cfy> happyaron: soiamso: 好了.你们试试
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: 好了.你们只有root用户
<cfy> happyaron: 还是aron
<cfy> soiamso: 还是jack
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: vps...
<RavenChan> cfy, thx...
<MaskRay> cfy: thx...
<cfy> .......
<soiamso> cfy: host key fail
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你也帮忙看看嘛……http://hosting.4or6.com/ 找那些支持ipv6的……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 是不是你害的？
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯,known_hosts里面要改
<fouvy> 谁给个hosts文件 facebook
<cfy> soiamso: 因为重装了
<cfy> soiamso: 应该有提示是第几行的
<fouvy> 奇怪,我在ubuntu下面的可以用,再android下面就不可用了
<cfy> RavenChan: 这样,你还是用45,一般用44.
<fouvy> android下面可用的hosts文件
<soiamso> cfy: 没有备份 ～
<RavenChan> MaskRay, cfy 所以才应该用xen而不是openvz!
<soiamso> cfy: 可以了
<cfy> soiamso: 你要备份~ ?
<cfy> soiamso: 那你刚才不说话.....
<soiamso> cfy: 不需要
<cfy> soiamso: 我也忘记说了...我只备份了/etc...
<cfy> soiamso: 哦:)
<RavenChan> cfy, /etc还原了吗？
<RavenChan> cfy, key不对
<cfy> RavenChan: 不对么?
<MaskRay> 不小心 C-4 part 了
<RavenChan> cfy, 没什么……
<RavenChan> cfy, 我傻了
<cfy> RavenChan: ...还是know_host?
<RavenChan> cfy, yep就是那个……
<cfy> RavenChan: /root/etc/下是原来的
<cfy> RavenChan: 你别改成unstable了....就用stable..
<RavenChan> cfy, 错的是我这边的
<RavenChan> cfy, 我知道了= =
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以登录
<Kandu> cfy: 發現我的內存還是不夠用
<cfy> happyaron: soiamso: 你们要root的话,更我说一声
<Kandu> cfy: vps 的
<cfy> Kandu: 我发现了.........所以我重装了
<cfy> MaskRay: ok :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来是？现在是 Debian GNU/Linux 6.0
<Kandu> cfy: 看樣子要 512 的才夠共享檔案用
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来是unstable....
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,我是512.
<metbsd> i have l3 nortel switch connected to a couple l2 switches, when laptops connect to l2, they can ping gateway, when desktop connect to l2, cannot ping gate way verse vise. what's possible cause?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不明白
<metbsd> 刚在英文频道问了，没反应
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是给开发debian的人用的版本...结果出问题了....kernel跟不上...
<caleb-> cfy: debian sid 烂掉了？
<RavenChan> cfy, 配置一下nginx的https吧...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.04 VPN没法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341189 今天买了个VPN帐号.. 连接的时候发现居然无法连接。 配置VPN都没有问题，但是配置完成之后并没有及时显示已经存在的VPN选项 需要重新连接网络才可以刷新.. 另外也连接不上VPN..点击VPN的连接之后，只是VPN选项上面有一个小勾勾.. 以前使用ubuntu10.10 ...
<metbsd> i have l3 nortel switch connected to a couple l2 switches, when laptops connect to l2, they can ping gateway, when desktop connect to l2, cannot ping gate way verse vise. what's possible cause?
<cfy> caleb-: 不是.....
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯?我不会...
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵,有人问学lisp好还是haskell,说是业余研究下function program,然后有人说:那就haskell,华而不实了.....
 * MaskRay 只会标配的 nginx，能跑 index.html
<cfy> Kandu: 问下,site-available里面的关键一行是不是 server_name  cfy.machinelife.org; +
<cfy> Kandu: 问下,site-available里面的关键一行是不是 server_name  cfy.machinelife.org; ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的静态 blog 也不需要配置啊……
<cfy> MaskRay: 我随便问问的....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不准备搞静态了.反正有200MB可用,我就开个ccl...搞个fcgi...
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯。可空格分隔多個子域名
<cfy> MaskRay: 漫长的路...学习一下...
<cfy> Kandu: 好的.学习了 :D
<imlg> hello, all
<happyaron> cfy: 可以登录了，zsh？
<ilovezoe> 变了哦。http://www.top100.cn/audition/flplayer.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 巨鲸播放器_在线试听,mp3,正版音乐_巨鲸音乐网
<cfy> happyaron: 有zsh...等下
<MaskRay> ghc 的内存占用原来不大
<ilovezoe> 囧，没有找到含有" 估计错误"的歌曲，千万别受伤！搜不到不代表不给力！ :-D
<cfy> happyaron: 密码aron....
<cfy> happyaron: 你自己改吧:D,应该能改的吧
<happyaron> cfy: 好的
<happyaron> cfy: 改了，之前就是不知道密码
<cfy> MaskRay: 启动内存多少?
<MaskRay> http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=ghc&lang2=sbcl
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haskell GHC speed ÷ Lisp SBCL speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你能否看doc文件?
<cfy> happyaron: 之前应该是没有密码吧,useradd出来的,初始密啊美多少?
<cfy> happyaron: 之前应该是没有密码吧,useradd出来的,初始密啊多少?
<cfy> MaskRay: 没出息的......和sbcl比....
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl吃内存的.......
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵
 * RavenChan 在学lua
 * namoamitafo 在学C
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 能
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道初始密码是啥，好像是不能使用密码登录。
<qinglingquan> 谁用过stumpwm?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能否转换成pdf
<cfy> MaskRay: 等咱有了钱,买个lispworks professional
<MaskRay> 和 Python 3 比 http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=ghc&lang2=python3
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,为了安全不支持密码登录
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haskell GHC speed ÷ Python 3 speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<cfy> happyaron: 如果你要多机器.自己添加就好 :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 算了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u32/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=ghc&lang2=gcc
<^k^> ⇪ title: Haskell GHC speed ÷ C GNU gcc speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<cfy> MaskRay: 好nb的阿....有个reverse-complement
<happyaron> cfy: 啥
<happyaron> cfy: 除了换shell之外都不用密码啊
<cfy> happyaron: 添加到authorized_keys嘛
<cfy> happyaron: 不清楚...
<MaskRay> qinglingquan:
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 能装个screen吗。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 好了
 * MaskRay 只会 screen/tmux 换 shell
<happyaron> cfy: thanks
<cfy> MaskRay: chsh
<fighterlyt> 有没有什么公司招人
<MaskRay> cfy: 只会 new/next/previous-window
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你用过？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我和你一样的....
<moriramar> Kandu: 啊，你還有覺得自己那個256小機器不夠的時候，太意外了……
<cfy> moriramar: 当然不够...
<cfy> moriramar: 下午的时候,连git pull都不行...
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 嗯
<Kandu> moriramar: 嗯，它是做上傳用 amule 消耗很大
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 装上sbcl+stumpwm就可以了吧?怎么启动不起来阿？
<moriramar> Kandu: 嗯，跟上時代吧……
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 请问你怎么启动的？
<Kandu> moriramar: 其實也不用，買點流量開放直接下載比較合算
<moriramar> Kandu: ……
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 要编译的，你看看 wiki
<moriramar> Kandu: 你有這麼窮嗎？記憶體都白菜價了……
<cfy> moriramar: vps
<Kandu> moriramar: vps
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 哦：）
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，我以為你還在說你家那個256……
<moriramar> Kandu: ^ cfy; 不是和你說……
<moriramar> cfy: 回錯人了……
<cfy> moriramar: .......
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 很久不用了，这是以前的配置文件：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/455977/
<moriramar> cfy: 最近手快，看到第一個回的就直接回過去了……
<moriramar> cfy: 然後發現回錯了人。
<cfy> happyaron: 弱问,怎么debian reference的中文版内容反到多?
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 呵呵，谢谢你的配置文件！
<cfy> happyaron: 中文版多了13,14,15章
<Kandu> cfy: 中文版還是第一版
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 我没用过平铺类型的，想装上试一下：）
<cfy> Kandu: 哦..原来如此......
<Kandu> cfy: 正看第二版，有空去譯下？
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 你是用 lisp 的？怎么了解到这个的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用C写的wm?
<happyaron> cfy: 中文版太旧了
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: common lisp我不懂的.我是看了一个youtube的视频
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...我没看到版本号 :D
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 本身自己也用emacs
<MaskRay> cfy: common lisp，你喜欢的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,没错...
<Kandu> emacs 只是個 lisp interpreter, 然後它的基礎編輯功能也是 lisp 寫的？
<moriramar> Kandu: Emacs 核心功能不是用 C 寫的嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 应该是这样
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道
<cfy> moriramar: Kandu: 核心是C,其他的功能是emacs lisp写起来的
<moriramar> cfy: 就算編輯功能也是？
<cfy> moriramar: Kandu: 不C,不能调用库
<cfy> moriramar: 应该完全不是
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell 有C么?
<caleb-> 调用库不用 C 吧
<moriramar> cfy: 我想也是，編輯功能要是用 Emacs Lisp 寫要還有上萬人用那真是可以世界滅亡了。
<moriramar> cfy: Haskell 有 FFI。
<MaskRay> cfy: 问 moriramar
<cfy> caleb-: 不清楚,我不了解这块,冰河说的
<cfy> moriramar: ghc有C么?
<moriramar> cfy: 代碼嗎？有C--，算C的子集吧。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦,这样
<Kandu> moriramar: 這 c-- 不錯 XD
<moriramar> Kandu: 是嗎？現在有個項目想試試用 LLVM，而不是 C--。
<Kandu> cfy: 核心是指解釋器
<cfy> moriramar: 编辑功能还是c,那lisp在哪里.....你说扩展用lisp了..
<cfy> Kandu: 解释器是解释lisp,但是是C写的.应该这样说吧
<moriramar> cfy: 那不就擴展用 Lisp 嗎？你還要哪用？
<MaskRay> 比如插入一个字符的 self-insert-command，C 写的，但是你看上去就是 lisp
<cfy> moriramar: emacs lisp应该整个是lisp写出来的...除了低层调用吧
<cfy> 看看源代码就知道了
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，真牛
<cfy> MaskRay: slim能stumpwm么?
<moriramar> cfy: 那我就不知道了，反正我只知道原來在看 MIT Scheme 中有說過 Emacs 中有用 C 先實現核心功能，再用 Emacs Lisp 完成外圍的功能。我想一個編輯器的核心功能怎麼着也得有個實時編輯和打開文件吧。
<cfy> moriramar: 可能是指低层吧
<MaskRay> 可以，sessions            xmonad,sawfish,stumpwm,awesome，不过现在不用了
<cfy> moriramar: 反正我没看到过有C部分,在用emacs时
<cfy> MaskRay: 能选择的吧,,,我都忘了....从来都是自动登录...
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你现在用的什么wm？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: xmonad?
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=341190 求金耳朵。听是啥歌
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 截取的音乐，不知道歌名
<moriramar> cfy: 哦。那可能我記錯了，或者文檔有問題。
<MaskRay> cfy: 图形的卡死就讨厌了，virtual console 毕竟安全些
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 嗯
<cfy> moriramar: 我还是看看源代码在说吧
<duan_huiqiang> 提问：C语言,a<<=1和a=a<<1等价吗？
<iGoogle> 听歌的阿。。。。。。
<cfy> duan_huiqiang: 难道不等价?
<cfy> 挖坑?
<iGoogle> cfy: 不准讨论了。听歌去
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯，謡言要制止。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 知道你喜欢haskell
<cfy> iGoogle: 没听出来...
<iGoogle> 。
<duan_huiqiang> cfy:那么左移出来的1位是丢失了还是存在哪了？
<cfy> duan_huiqiang: 没了....
<iGoogle> duan_huiqiang: 看你啥类型
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 得用一个自己知道怎么配置的 wm，awesome sawfish stumpwm 都不是，只好 xmonad。而且 xmonad 确实不让人失望
<duan_huiqiang> iGoogle: char a;
<cfy> duan_huiqiang: 要的话,自己& 0x100000啥的取出来吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 还不是中文的...
<iGoogle> C只有丢失，没循环位移
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<iGoogle> duan_huiqiang: 带符号的阿
<duan_huiqiang> iGoogle: unsigned char
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.nongnu.org/stumpwm/exciting.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 着人电脑多..
<cfy> MaskRay: 这人电脑多..
<iGoogle> duan_huiqiang: C里面，等于x2。MSB丢失。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 恩，是啊。自己知道如何配置的确很重要。我得看看common lisp了：）
<duan_huiqiang> 知道了，谢谢。我看到别人有直接用CY的，所以问问是不是移到进位了
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: .
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: xmonad的确很优秀！
<iGoogle> cfy: 你又拉人去lisp了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 果然有本 Practical Common Lisp
<cfy> most significant bit
<iGoogle> @@
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 没人拉我:)
<moriramar> iGoogle: 你這是哪國的歌？能給點線索嗎？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有本sicp...
<iGoogle> moriramar: 。不会是国歌吧。我不知道才发贴的阿
<iGoogle> 俄语？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得故意的...ansi common lisp还好说(我不清楚),没必要拿出pcl和sicp吧...
<moriramar> iGoogle: ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉pcl和sicp都是教科书...
<testwp> ....
<qinglingquan> sicp我知道有卖的，其他的没卖的吧？
<cfy> qinglingquan: 乱说...
<qinglingquan> cfy: 哦？
<cfy> qinglingquan: pcl马上出中文版
<cfy> qinglingquan: 10月
<MaskRay> xmonad 第三方模块很多
<iGoogle> MaskRay: wmaker不更多
<qinglingquan> cfy: 哦，那我期待着，什么出版社？去买本。
<cfy> iGoogle: 是 MaskRay 竟然在用 cl写的...
 * iGoogle 发现了，凡是lisp的，都是书虫子。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 沒聽過，我不太聽這個類型的……
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 都被 fvwm 用去了
<iGoogle> 说明lisp非人类语言
<cfy> moriramar: find-file是lisp写的...
<iGoogle> moriramar: 俄。这个还可以嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教一个关于鼠标中间粘贴的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341198 我的系统是ubuntu10.04,现在在终端下用鼠标选中中文之后， 按中键粘贴的不是这个中文本身，不知道粘贴的是什么，比如 我选中“下载”两个字，按下中键之后得到的是“d8^Kh==”。 请问这是怎么回事啊？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxuyec ...
<MaskRay> xmonad 的很好，其他 wm 用不了……哼哼
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在用啥?
<namoamitafo> 对了
<namoamitafo> 我该换awesome了
<namoamitafo> yes
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 比较awesome呢？
<iGoogle> 其实，要比，还是比fvwm最好。能说明问题些。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> igoogle麻烦死...
<moriramar> 我表示，我為了清理 Gconf 要重新安裝所有和 GConf 有關的包了，88了各位
<cfy> fvwm麻烦死
<cfy> 弄好fvwm
<cfy> 可以学习cl10遍....
<MaskRay> iGoogle: awesome ewmh 做得好，xmonad 比不上
<iGoogle> 关键是，啥都可以控制嘛。 lol
<iGoogle> 模拟一个瓦片就是。
<moriramar> cfy: 一生不打手槍可以多學Cl多少遍？
<cfy> MaskRay: ewmh是啥?
<moriramar> cfy: 那上面的不叫搞笑嗎？
<iGoogle> 鼠标控，不鸟瓦片。
<iGoogle> ewmh，也只有fvwm全支持的
<cfy> moriramar: 算下不打手枪,可以配置fvwm多少遍
<namoamitafo> cfy: 回归awesome
<namoamitafo> cfy: metacity太不爽
<cfy> MaskRay: ewmh怎么用?貌似是个标准啥的?
<iGoogle> 是标准
<cfy> namoamitafo: ...没听说过 metacity
<iGoogle> 窗口控制的
<namoamitafo> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> cfy: ...
<testwp> awesome不错
<iGoogle> 死家伙，就知道lisp。啥都不知道吧。 :D
<iGoogle> 别搞lisp了。出来玩
<cfy> iGoogle: 你知道的太多了...
<iGoogle> 你太钻了
<qinglingquan> awesome能动态调整窗口吗？
<iGoogle> 踢馆的来了
<cfy> qinglingquan: 大小么?可以调的
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 你应该问，可以果冻效果不。
<pomhg> iGoogle: 请教神，有个问题很奇怪，设置了windowshadescroll，本来有滚动效果，后来不知道怎么就出不来效果了。。。重新安装fvwm也无效。。
<qinglingquan> cfy: 大小，布局什么的
<cfy> qinglingquan: 某些布局可以调
<cfy> qinglingquan: 我随便用的..
<iGoogle> pomhg: 不是这名字吧。
<namoamitafo> awesome的布局不多
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 拜见神:)
<cfy> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 就是shader
<cfy> iGoogle:  踢馆了
<iGoogle> 关闭了animate?
<pomhg> Style * WindowShadeScroll 这个
<namoamitafo> 也就12种
<iGoogle> 那这我没用过。看man
<iGoogle> 去#fvwm
<pomhg> 是对照man设置的，一直没能找出原因。animate设置了也无效，囧。
<pomhg> 。。。
<MaskRay> pomhg: iGoogle 已经 iGnome 了
<zer4tul> ？
<testwp> iGoogle: 为什么我用ff chromium还是opera看flash视频都会置顶呢？就是切换到其他程序，原本的那个视频还会叠在上面，有点置顶的感觉
<pomhg> MaskRay: 神玩腻了fvwm。。
<iGoogle> testwp: flash的事情嘛。视频残留。
<iGoogle> 升级flash
<testwp> iGoogle: 怎么说呢？
<iGoogle> 升级。
<testwp> iGoogle: 我更新了，可是依旧，不定期发作
<iGoogle> 啥系统版本
<testwp> iGoogle: 有时候开个视频，旁边要做点别的事，都做不了
<testwp> iGoogle: arch i686
<iGoogle> pomhg: 去#fvwm
<zer4tul> 那建议你看一下发作条件
<pomhg> iGoogle: wo qu shi shi .
<testwp> zer4tul: 以前都没遇到。。。
<iGoogle> testwp: 那显卡驱动，flash版本。都有关。洗发水的，自己折腾。
<zer4tul> 我从来就没遇到过
<iGoogle> pomhg: 拼音过去？不是吧。
<testwp> iGoogle: 在google尚搜索都没有类似的额
<qinglingquan> 应该和fvwm无关.
<namoamitafo> 谁有C Programming Language的中文版本
<namoamitafo> 电子
<zer4tul> fvwm怎么了？
<iGoogle> testwp: 某版本碰到过，升级下系统和opera+flash。就正常了。
<namoamitafo> 想学下编程
<testwp> iGoogle: 哦，我准备试下
<iGoogle> namoamitafo: perl和c接近。更容易。
<testwp> iGoogle: opera的发作率明显比其他2个低
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 你搜一下，很好找的。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我有英文的
<iGoogle> testwp: 这不知道。基本只有opera。我这没比较的
<testwp> iGoogle: 哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 你别听 namoamitafo 扯....
<cfy> iGoogle: 人家搞noip的...
<iGoogle> flash插件，应该和fx是共享的吧。
<pomhg> iGoogle: ..都是英语？搞不定。。先放着。。
<iGoogle> pomhg: 去fvwm论坛。你这特定模块，容易搜索。
<testwp> pomhg: 我在皮皮书屋上找了下，也只有英文版
<testwp> pomhg: 这书有出中文版吗
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 搜到一个, 机械工业出版社出版的
<qinglingquan> 对了，Xft.dpi有必要设置一下吗？
<iGoogle> cfy: noip是啥
<Zach> python 是不是要比 perl 好些呢
<pomhg> testwp: 啥？
<testwp> pomhg: C Programming Language
<cfy> iGoogle: 就是那些acm,竞赛的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不要鄙视我菜鸟
<iGoogle> Zach: 怎么可能。
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 应该就是
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<cfy> iGoogle: 而且最会装了...
<pomhg> testwp: 我没说关于这个。。我说的是fvwm的问题。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我不相信你...除开你来lisp
<iGoogle> namoamitafo: 你是雕类的？
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 我知道, 觉得奇怪的是, 怎么是文本的不是影印的
<iGoogle> @@
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: ?
<testwp> 看来我的flash版本有点低了10,3,181,34
<testwp> 最新的是10.3.183.5
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 里面的文字可以选择
<testwp> 我去更新试下
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不要挖苦我了好吧, 就这几天也许还能学下编程
<namoamitafo> cfy: 再后来, 忙着6.6了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 难道是高考?
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 电子版的中文我有，可不是文本的。英文版的买来收藏，呵呵。
<cfy> 我晕....你直说阿...我都过去2年了..
<namoamitafo> cfy: 才发现
<cfy> namoamitafo: 只有在新闻播的时侯我才知道高考到了...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯,是的...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我还在网上搜索6.6是啥日子...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这个若干年不变的, 极具本国风光的东西怎能忘记
<namoamitafo> cfy: 和 MaskRay 实在不能比
<testwp> 不知道，求解
<cfy> namoamitafo: 好吧...理解你...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你瞧 MaskRay 有多牛, 再看我有多水, 我完全不会编程.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没关系,你和我比较一下,就可以想开了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我还没开始看图算法...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 为啥gcc没有man
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不知道...
<cfy> Kandu: $ debsums|grep -vP 'OK$'
<cfy> Kandu: 这个有意思
<iGoogle> man scanf namoamitafo
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我要把-std弄到k&r怎么弄
<namoamitafo> iGoogle: 不是, 我要查gcc的man, 不是库函数
<cfy> namoamitafo: -ansi么?
<zer4tul> gcc是建议用info
<iGoogle> namoamitafo: 你准备看gcc的参数？
<iGoogle> 那看不完的。
<cfy> 又乱说......
<iGoogle> 看了也白看
<cfy> 常用的就那么几个...
<namoamitafo> 不是, 偶尔要查几个
<iGoogle> @@
<cfy> 需要的时候,查手册阿..
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说的 XD
<namoamitafo> cfy: ansi == k&r? orz
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不要笑我......我是这么以为的...
<cfy> namoamitafo: k&r是不是c89?
<namoamitafo> cfy: orz
<euroford> cfy: K&R至少也是7x吧
<cfy> euroford: 哦..
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不要来问我
<euroford> unix的开山鼻祖
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我又不会C
<euroford> cfy: 大学里面都学C的吧？
<cfy> namoamitafo: -traditional
<cfy> euroford: There are several noteworthy incompatibilities between GNU C and K&R (non-ISO) versions of C. The -traditional option eliminates many of these incompatibilities, but not all, by telling GCC to behave like a K&R C compiler.
<cfy> namoamitafo:  There are several noteworthy incompatibilities between GNU C and K&R (non-ISO) versions of C. The -traditional option eliminates many of these incompatibilities, but not all, by telling GCC to behave like a K&R C compiler.
<cfy> euroford: 不清楚.我支持出来打酱油的
<cfy> euroford: 不清楚.我只是 出来打酱油的
<euroford> 好像有一个-ansi什么的，更保守
<tusooa-> $content =~ /^(---\s*\n.*?\n?)^(---\s*$\n?)/m #大家看看，这个正则有问题不
<cfy> euroford: 我说过了
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> tusooa: 两个^?
<euroford> cfy: 不好意思，前面的没看到
<cfy> tusooa: 你不说一下,干嘛的?
<tusooa> cfy: 处理yaml的
<tusooa> cfy: 多行内容。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...
<cfy> tusooa: 呵呵.
<cfy> euroford: 然后我被鄙视了..
<tusooa> cfy: say $content 都正常的
<testwp> 额。。。安完后，结果视频的进度条不能拖动了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 没见过yaml....
<cfy> tusooa: yaml不是,有个模块的?
<euroford> gcc最好的手册，就是网站，man都是旧的
<tusooa> cfy: 是啊，
<cfy> namoamitafo: debian有哪些资料好?
<tusooa> cfy: 关键是，文件里边有一部分是yaml,一部分不是
<cfy> namoamitafo: 书啥的
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...,要是我的话,提取出来...然后给 yaml...
<zer4tul> testwp: 这个遇到过，用ff4后就解决了
<tusooa> cfy: yaml的部分放在两个---里边
<cfy> tusooa: 还是提取出来.给yaml吧
<tusooa> 都decode过的
<cfy> tusooa: 你现在是做提取?
<tusooa> cfy: jekyll要求必须合在一起
<cfy> tusooa: 哦....
<cfy> tusooa: while+if ---开头,然后push一下?
<namoamitafo> cfy: debian-reference, manuel啥呢
<cfy> tusooa: 我想想
<tusooa> 可以。试试
<cfy> tusooa: 你给个样例,我好久没perl了...
<tusooa> cfy: github上tusooa.tk的repo里，到处都是
<tusooa> sources/里
<cfy> tusooa: 笨兔论坛风云人物录.mdown是啥类型的?
<tusooa> cfy: markdown.最前边那---的部分是yaml的。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...^
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...^---.*?^---\n咋样?
<cfy> tusooa: 开个s
<cfy> tusooa: 开个/s
<cfy> tusooa: 没发现到处都是...
<tusooa> .mdown .html都是啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 用我那个吧
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> ^---.*?^---$
<tusooa> 用if while解决了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 没意思...一个正则的问题...搞这么复杂
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我觉得你走偏
<tusooa> cfy: 还是现在这样吧。不用把文件全部读完。而且可以的。
<tusooa> 等会儿upload
<cfy> tusooa: 哦...对,还要读文件...
<tusooa> pages :
<tusooa> 	./scripts/create-pages.perl
<jiero> 原来斗篷有那么多帖子啊。。。
<cfy> 第二天....
<gjx> 早安
<happyaron> cfy: 早安
<euroford> hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍘ 
<euroford> happyaron: 我在你那个PDF的BUG中写了一些comments，你看看啊
<happyaron> euroford: 没空。。。
<euroford> happyaron: 哈哈，这个PDF的BUG不是很着急的吗？
<happyaron> euroford: 现存所有问题里最着急的，但是我不着急。
<euroford> happyaron: 这个是glibc locales的BUG
<happyaron> euroford: 额，扯那么远
<euroford> 字符宽度判断问题
<euroford> 有兴趣，你就看看
<euroford> glibc的人不理我啊
<euroford> 你去凑凑热闹
<happyaron> euroford: glibc 谁去凑热闹都不行，你找glibc maintainer在RH的老板
<euroford> happyaron: 那位是大牛啊
<happyaron> euroford: glibc 那人很bitchy的。
<euroford> 估计不是一般的忙
<happyaron> euroford: 不付钱的话，干脆不给你修bug
<happyaron> euroford: 最低1美刀
<euroford> binutils,glibc,gcc都是他在玩
<euroford> happyaron: 我给他提patch了
<happyaron> euroford: 似乎merge patch也是要钱的。
<euroford> 不是吧
<happyaron> euroford: 不是很清楚
<euroford> glibc中，好像中文相关的BUG，一直处理得不好
<happyaron> euroford: 反正你要往glibc提交patch，那patch就生死未卜了
<euroford> 拼音排序的BUG，也没人管
<happyaron> euroford: 不如去找eglibc
<euroford> 那个说了，我们只从glibc merge
<happyaron> 那就说明人家怕你有abi breakage
<euroford> eglibc里面的补丁多如牛毛的
<happyaron> glibc是无法编译通过的
<euroford> 人为的套
<euroford> 想编译，也是可以的
<euroford> 我就行
<happyaron> 所有发行办都要给一堆patch
<happyaron> 发行版
<euroford> debian的原则不是不玩补丁吗？
<happyaron> euroford: 要编译我也能，但我何必去折腾它呢。
<happyaron> euroford: debian 是补丁最厉害的。
<euroford> 动不动就让你去upstream
<happyaron> euroford: 要不然它怎么支持那么多硬件，又怎么能孵化出ubuntu这样的系统呢。
<happyaron> euroford: 你看看Fedora的policy呢
<euroford> 补丁控制适度，还是好事情
<happyaron> euroford: 原则上不接受任何对源代码的patch。当然无奈的时候还是要接收一些，比如glibc
<euroford> 但太多了，就不好玩了
<happyaron> euroford: debian的补丁非常多，建议你看看sysvinit的，:)
<euroford> 还有gcc
<euroford> 这个是官方在相互较劲，没脾气
<euroford> 背后都有自己的一套管理工具
<happyaron> ls debian/patches                   ~/sysvinit-2.88dsf
<happyaron> series                       30_killall5_hurd.patch
<happyaron> 10_doc_manuals.dpatch        40_multiarch_libcrypt.patch
<happyaron> 91_sulogin_lockedpw.dpatch   63_init_keep_utf8_ttyflag.patch
<happyaron> 20_init_freebsd_vswtc.patch  64_init_selinux_enabled.patch
<euroford> happyaron: 你现在搞什么呢？
<happyaron> euroford: 输入法，带新维护人员，帮他们修修bug
<euroford> 哪个输入法？ibus？
<happyaron> fcitx
<euroford> 这个不是个人的项目吗？
<happyaron> ibus 是 lidaobing asiashe 在整
<euroford> huang peng？
<happyaron> euroford: 我是debian打包人，要整各种测试和补丁给upstream
<euroford> fcitx有什么新的进展？
<happyaron> euroford: 基本上就是他写两三个revision我测一次
<happyaron> 然后发意见或者patch
<happyaron> euroford: 自己看代码咯，挺多的
<euroford> 极爽词库是你加进去的？
<happyaron> 没听说过这个词库
<happyaron> fcitx正在用的是open phrase
<euroford> 就是极点五笔用的那个词库
<happyaron> fcitx官方似乎还木有极点的吧。
<euroford> 极点好像挺受欢迎的
<happyaron> 嗯，可是我不是五笔用户，爱莫能助啊。
<euroford> ibus-pinyin用的也是这个open phrase
<euroford> fcitx不是自己有字典吗？
<happyaron> euroford: 因为版权问题换成open-phrase了。
<euroford> 这个open-phrase的版权问题，明确吗？
<euroford> 据我分析，也是有问题的
<euroford> 你知道详细的情况吗？
<happyaron> euroford: 词库没有一个是完全干净或者完全有问题的。
<euroford> 这个open-phrase的字典，来源应该是MS
<happyaron> 如上
<euroford> 你不是一直反对版权不清的吗？
<happyaron> euroford: 词库不可能版权全清
<happyaron> euroford: 词库也不可能版权完全有问题。
<euroford> 字库应该也是一样
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> euroford: wqy因为这个一直没开放数据
<euroford> 最新的fcitx在哪里？
<happyaron> code.google.com
<euroford> 版本信息在哪个文件里面？
<happyaron> 自己找
<euroford> 不至于吧
<euroford> happyaron: 4.0RC1?
<euroford> 4.0.1都发布了啊？
<happyaron> euroford: hg里是未来的4.1
<euroford> 找了半天，也没找到这个4.1啊？
<euroford> 服了
<happyaron> euroford: 告诉你在hg里
<euroford> 我就是在HG里面找的
<happyaron> euroford: 那我就很无语了
<euroford> happyaron: fctix和sohu有什么关系？
<happyaron> euroford: 目前还没有，将来可能有 fcitx-sougoupinyin
 * happyaron real sougou pinyin
<euroford> Copyright (C) 2002~2005 by Yuking                                     *
<euroford>  *   yuking_net@sohu.com
<happyaron> euroford: sohu.com 邮箱是可以注册的吧
<euroford> 也是
<ytx> 大家早上好，请问下那位有debian5 lenny的ISO安装镜像 ~
<euroford> 没有
<ytx> 源没得下载了。
<ytx>  debian6的安装过程中不知道怎么的加载不了网卡驱动模块 选中了都不行。
<euroford> 今晚很冷清啊
<euroford> 各位晚安，我也歇了
<euroford> 88
<fobirc> 这个点还有这么多人啊
<gebjgd> fobirc, 有阿
<fobirc> 佩服，佩服
<gebjgd> fobirc, 河北省石家庄市 联通
<fobirc> 牛X牛X
<^k^>  06:15
<metbsd> i have l3 nortel switch connected to a couple l2 switches, when laptops connect to l2, they can ping gateway, when desktop connect to l2, cannot ping gate way verse vise. what's possible cause?
<phoenixlzx> 早上好~~
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-11
<roylez> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez: ?
<roylez> cfy: hostapd弄完了，又没折腾的了
<cfy> roylez: .....
<cfy> roylez: 求配置...
<roylez> cfy: 晚上回去写，走了不少弯路...
<roylez> cfy: 弄完了给kindle买了几本免费书，然后就感到“天下无敌的无聊感”了...
<cfy> roylez: .....哪里找的免费的?
<cfy> roylez: 你有没有开启autogroup?
<void1> 下店随便什么txt电子书，用calibre同步上kindle啊
<cfy> 我直接发邮件给freekindle.
<roylez> cfy: cfy 没有开启
<roylez> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2245146011
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Free Book Collections: Kindle Store
<cfy> roylez: 干嘛不开阿?
<roylez> cfy: 不知道有这功能
<cfy> roylez: /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<roylez> cfy: 这是干什么用的？
<cfy> roylez: 传说中的鸡血补丁阿.就是不会卡死的那个.
<cfy> roylez: This title is not available for customers from your location in:
<cfy> Asia & Pacific
<cfy> roylez: 难道我还得翻墙出去买?
<roylez> cfy: 你用你的帐号登陆啊
<cfy> roylez: 我登录了呀....哦...你的帐号是美国的吧...
<cfy> roylez: 我在中国注册的...估计悲剧了...
<roylez> cfy: 恩
<roylez> cfy: ...悲催娃，你要不重新注册一个，然后把kindle绑过去
<cfy> roylez: 算了....自己的书看不完了....前几天买了270的书又...
<roylez> cfy: 买了啥书？
<cfy> roylez: 计算机科学方面的
<roylez> cfy: 名字给我看看嘛。。。要不要试试calibre能不能倒出来？email给我？
<cfy> roylez: ...纸质的.....
<roylez> cfy: ....你留着擦屁股吧..
<cfy> roylez: http://imagebin.org/167367
<roylez> cfy: 我们这带广告的，其实跟不带广告的硬件完全一样的。不联网永远看不到广告
<cfy> roylez: 不联网....怎么传阿....
<roylez> cfy: usb
<cfy> roylez: 我喜欢官方服务.方便感觉
<roylez> cfy: 可以从亚马逊买了之后，点链接下载，usb传回来，永远看不到广告
<cfy> roylez: 无所谓了....可是没有广告的版本,10分钟以后是啥,知道不?
<roylez> cfy: 啥10分钟？
<cfy> roylez: 10min以后进入广告阿.在看书的时候
<roylez> cfy: 哦，就是默认的屏保啊，显示一些历史文学家的画面
<cfy> roylez: 嗯.哦......
<roylez> cfy: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/6028010750_722a9d062c_b.jpg
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: 埃及人真重口
<cfy> roylez: ....
<roylez> cfy: 你这是神马表情，是不同意？
<cfy> roylez: 同意.......
<Kandu> cfy: 解釋下？
<cfy> Kandu: ......,让主席解释...
<Kandu> cfy: debsums|grep -vP 'OK$'
<Kandu> cfy: 這個
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....就是检查安装出来的文件的sum吧.
<cfy> Kandu: 至少可以看出哪些文件是自己手动改过的
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: roylez 的惡趣味我是領教多次了，不敢看他的圖
<cfy> Kandu: 我好像设置了server_name没效果....
<roylez> Kandu: 小kk...
<Kandu> cfy: 確認已被  nginx.conf include 進去了，確認訪問的時候瀏覽器地址欄填的是那個域名
<Kandu> cfy: 寫好，重啓下 nginx
<cfy> Kandu: 主要是有效的,那个配置
<cfy> Kandu: 测试的结果是好像直接忽略了我的 server_name设置
<Kandu> cfy: 到 ML 的  /etc/nginx/ 下看看？
<leaveboy> 生活真没劲
<roylez> 破除幻想，早日拆迁
 * cfy pasted "nginx" at http://paste2.org/get/1577488
<cfy> Kandu: above
<cfy> Kandu: 然后,不是那个server_name的也会进那个目录阿
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，只有一個 server 的話，默認就進了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.这样阿...
<Kandu> cfy: 只有配了兩個以上，才有效果
<cfy> Kandu: 原来如此.我前面有这么想过 :D
<roylez> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/genuine-fruit-ninja-kinect-somatosensory-fruit-ninja-game-9-99-2.html
<ManateeLazyCat> 深度Linux招募各位高手， 欢迎加入！ （ http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment )
<^k^> ⇪ title: 招聘
<cfy> roylez: 怎么做到的?
<roylez> cfy: kinect呗，早就出名了的
<cfy> roylez: 好犀利阿...
<ManateeLazyCat> 应聘程序开发的请发送简历到 lazycat.manatee@gmail.com ， 应聘社区和系统维护的请发送简历到 hiweed@gmail.com , 工作地点在武汉， 谢谢！ :)
<roylez> ManateeLazyCat: 说说能有多少米吧
<ManateeLazyCat> roylez:  3k ~ 6k
<leaveboy> 神
<roylez> ManateeLazyCat: 那我还是在上海飘着吧
<roylez> iGnome: leaveboy 找你
<ManateeLazyCat> roylez: 上海的生活太贵了， 所以钱不值钱了
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<roylez> ManateeLazyCat: 话说回来，你怎么找到这地方的
<ManateeLazyCat> roylez: 我以前的通信工具就两个 gmail IRC
<ManateeLazyCat> roylez: Ubuntu 的频道我偶尔还是来看一下， 平常都在 #emacs #haskell ##manatee 频道
<iGnome> 招募武汉的。 lol roylez
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 这么不舍得出钱。招测试员的吧。
<ManateeLazyCat> 不一定一定要是武汉当地的， 对于外地的朋友我们提供住房补助
<iGnome> SOHO，这价格，别人还可能愿意。
<roylez> iGnome: 难
<iGnome> roylez: 你是享受惯了而已。
<roylez> iGnome: tenzu可能愿意，不过他的住房补贴要按新加坡标准来，lol
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 我不是财务， 工资不是我说了算的， 我只负责开发
<iGnome> 坡国，外来的没补贴
<leaveboy> 一个同学在上海买了房子，每月供5000，他和老婆月入20k，公积金2500，自己每月只交2500，算算就晓得了
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 开发些啥方面的？
<roylez> iGnome: 我哪里来的享受...
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 主要开发桌面应用
<iGnome> roylez: 那就是清闲惯了。
<iGnome> gtk?
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 比如下半年我们会集中开发 Gnome3, 软件中心2.x, 和系统启动优化
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 恩， 桌面开发主要是 GTK + Python
<iGnome> 哦。深度自己搞的那软件中心。听说过。
<leaveboy> gnome3 不看好
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 我写的。 :)
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 第一个版本主要是基本功能
<iGnome> 哦。那还不错。只是我没见过。 :D
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 还有很多不足的地方， 还请各位高手多多指教哈。 :)
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: andrew s* ?
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: andy s* ?
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: Yes, My English name is "Andy Stewart", just name. :)
<iGnome> 为啥nick变成懒猫了。 lol
<roylez> iGnome: 没您闲。您在工作之余还能来眷顾上海的苍生...
<MaskRay> cfy: 快来围观 Lisp/Haskell 神人 ManateeLazyCat
<cfy> MaskRay: 来了
<iGnome> cfy: 就这，你就起劲。 nnnnd
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: "Andy Stewart" 主要是和 Emacs Haskell 的朋友沟通用的 . :)
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat:  cfy是书虫子，好钻研的。喜欢lisp的。你招了去吧。
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 但是我们不能用 lisp 开发啊
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 求教 Haskell 学习经验
<gjx> 突然发现reader订阅太多了  一早上都看不完了
<iGnome> cfy: 说你会perl
<lerosua> iGnome: 有啥好玩的
<ManateeLazyCat> Python 我也是才学几个月为了让初学者可以看懂代码
 * MaskRay --> 兵役站
<iGnome> lerosua:  ManateeLazyCat 招聘人，你去吧。武汉
<cfy> iGnome: 我不要搞这个专业....
<iGnome> 让他加一倍工资。
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 经验只有一个： 多写代码， 然后去 #haskell 进行头脑轰炸
<cfy> iGnome: 再说我也不在武汉.再说水平也不够...
<iGnome> cfy: 乖。回来perl吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 不要.perl数学太慢....
<iGnome> 做桌面多快
<iGnome> lerosua: 你不刚好要炒老板嘛
<iGirl> g+似乎挂了?
<cfy> iGnome: 那就用你的嘛...没必要自己写
<cfy> iGirl: lol
<cfy> iGirl: 发错..
<gjx> cfy: iGnome: ManateeLazyCat: 问一句：你们是学生吗？
<lerosua> iGnome: 武汉热
<cfy> iGnome: lol
<ManateeLazyCat> 其实我们这边也不是什么天才团队， 只是大家都有为Linux奉献的精神， 希望各位高手加入我们， 大家在推动中国Linux的同时互相学习. ：）
<iGnome> cfy: 我还想用你的那呢
<iGirl> cfy: 沾ee的光了lol
<iGnome> lerosua: 你。。。
<cfy> iGnome: T_T我的down_flash坏掉了...
<roylez> cfy: 你毕业打算卖哪家？
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: lerosua 可以，gtk的。好多项目。招去吧。
<cfy> roylez: 我打算毕业去 iGnome 那混.....实在不行帮ee写perl....
<ManateeLazyCat> lerosua: 我们这边有空调的， 不热
<ManateeLazyCat> lerosua: 感兴趣吗
<ManateeLazyCat> ？
<iGnome> 可以借机，把rf搞跨。 ManateeLazyCat
<roylez> cfy: ee当年就残酷的据了我...
<iGnome> cfy: 我这更热
<cfy> roylez: .......
<iGnome> roylez: 丫丫的。我们公司，养不起博士。
<cfy> iGnome: 我来实习.....
<lerosua> ManateeLazyCat: 我刚辞职, 休息一两个月再说
<iGnome> cfy: 你不熟悉芯片。赶紧看我昨天给的pdf。
<roylez> iGnome: 据了就是据了，啥理由其实都一样
<iGnome> ～～
<cfy> iGnome: 我还没学习好.....
<iGnome> lerosua: 真辞职了？
<cfy> iGnome: 梳洗了,能来么?
<iIlL0oO> 我的tor可以连上了，不用bridge
<roylez> lerosua: 斗篷......
<iGnome> 咋没说呢
<lerosua> iGnome: 明天最后一天.
<iGirl> iGnome: 招秘书记得pm我
<lerosua> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> lerosua: 来咱公司吧，也好给我挣点零花钱...
<iGnome> 额。。。可怜的斗篷
<lerosua> iGnome: 我有啥可怜的,我自由了啊,不是很开心的事嘛.
<ManateeLazyCat> 我们这边发展很好的， 提供 13 ~ 14 个月的工资， 住房补贴， 福利很好， 最重要的是我们可以通过自己的努力改变Linux
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 弱问,你怎么看待 cl缺文档的问题
<lerosua> roylez:  魔都可怖啊
<iGnome> 去贪腐了ibm。 lerosua
<roylez> lerosua: 没毕业来魔都啊，帝都我也可以给推荐
<roylez> lerosua: 没必要
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 那 lerosua 合适。
<ManateeLazyCat> cfy: cl ? Detail?
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 模块缺文档.common lips
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 模块缺文档.common lisp
<iGnome> 魔都可怖 +
<iGirl> roylez: 同求推荐~~~
<ManateeLazyCat> lerosua: 如果你愿意来， 我们也可以等你一两个月休息好了再来。 :)
<roylez> iGirl: 你是 mimi ？
<iGnome> iGirl: 你还是去卖香料吧。
<leaveboy> ManateeLazyCat: 改变linux有点大了
<iGirl> roylez: 我是mimi ,lol
<gjx> 有没有人试过google+的hangout
<ManateeLazyCat> leaveboy: 不准确， 应该是贡献 。 :)
<iGnome> leaveboy: 人人都可以改变。也可以这么说嘛。
<ssngiraffe> Hi, all
<iGirl> iGnome: 卖久了想转行啦
<roylez> iGirl: ...
<iGnome> iGirl: roylez现在招女友。
<metbsd> 你们玩的东西都很专业啊，hangout?
<leaveboy> iGnome: ....
<ssngiraffe> hangout 就是集体面基
<gjx> 对
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 把我的脚本贡献给你吧。
<gjx> 可惜就是没人
 * roylez 考虑是不是应该踢掉些不知所谓的菜鸟
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: 可以啊！
<metbsd> 踢吧，人太多了
<leaveboy> iGnome:  最近上班多蛋疼的
 * cfy 那还不如重写...
<iGirl> iGnome: 额...那要找你学习生仔先...估计主席想生儿子吧lol
<freeflying> iGirl lol
<iGnome> leaveboy: 啥。说你？
<freeflying> 这么YY的id
<freeflying> iGnome: 都是你带坏的
<leaveboy> 是啊
<iGnome> iGirl:  roylez 要新找女人了。
<iGnome> freeflying: 。。你也招聘来了？
<freeflying> iGnome: 招聘啥
<iGnome> iGirl: 改nick去
<gjx> 来个iGay
<leaveboy> iGnome: 你杂晓得
<iGirl> iGnome: lol
<iGnome> freeflying: 我以为你看到别人招聘，来枪生意呢。
<iGnome> leaveboy: 只有你嘛。你自己说的
<void1> irc上招来的人，说明上班只上irc不干活 XD
<ManateeLazyCat> freeflying: 深度Linux招募各位高手， 欢迎加入！ （ http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment )
<iGnome> 我招soho开发人员。 lerosua
<ssngiraffe> 上irc可以是上班的一部分啊……
<ManateeLazyCat> freeflying: 主要是桌面应用
<freeflying> ManateeLazyCat: 赞啊
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 拉， freeflying是老板。你别招他了。 lol
<ManateeLazyCat> freeflying: 感兴趣吗？
<freeflying> ManateeLazyCat: 有啊
<lerosua> void1: 这句靠谱
<ssngiraffe> freeflying:我买到一台预装ubuntu中文版的笔记本电脑
<iGnome> :P
<lerosua> iGnome: 是嘛, 主营啥业务啊
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 什么牌子的
<lerosua> iGnome: 视频祼聊?
<iGnome> 招了 freeflying。搞跨典范公司。
<ssngiraffe> Thinkpad E40
<iGnome> lerosua: 。。。你个淫人
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 预装的是10.10吧
<ssngiraffe> 是的
<iGnome> lerosua: 搞芯片
<ssngiraffe> 一打开电脑
<iGnome> lerosua: 来不
<ssngiraffe> 桌面上有“webqq2.0”
<ssngiraffe> 还有firefox貌似预装了flash
<ManateeLazyCat> iGnome: freeflying 是开什么公司的？
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 他是典范公司的中国老板。
<roylez> cfy: tar xf 可以识别 tar.bz2，tar.gz，就是不能认 tgz ....
<iGnome> 还顺便经营北京西站的业务。 lol
<ssngiraffe> Zhengpeng Hou啊
<cfy> roylez: tar xaf嘛
<iGnome> 侯老板
<cfy> roylez: 哦...
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 用着感觉如何
<roylez> cfy: 加a的都是奥特曼
<cfy> roylez: 现在用tgz的不多了吧...
<cfy> roylez: .....
<roylez> cfy: 公司打的威武包
<leaveboy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: .........
<freeflying> roylez: symphony有新版了没
<ssngiraffe>  freeflying: 给我妈用的。应该感觉还不错
<roylez> freeflying: 据说有了。我根本就没装那货。不堪一用
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 不错，你是在什么渠道买得呢
<freeflying> roylez: notes呢
<ssngiraffe> freeflying:电脑城的奸商处买的
<roylez> freeflying: 8.5.1
<freeflying> roylez: libreoffice也好不那去啊
<roylez> freeflying: 8.5.1FP5
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 他们没帮你装成windows啊
<iGnome> ssngiraffe: 原装的系统？
<ssngiraffe> 他们没动手我就自己打开电脑了
<ssngiraffe> 对，预装的ubuntu maverick
<leaveboy> freeflying: linux 下也只有他好点
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> freeflying: 比symphony还是还是好不少的
<ssngiraffe>  freeflying:他们问我:装个xp吧？我说我回家装linux
<leaveboy> ubuntu现在做的不错
<freeflying> roylez: libre居然到现在都不支持竖排
<ssngiraffe> 然后我打开电脑，惊奇地发现竟然是预装了ubuntu中文版
<ssngiraffe> 于是我就没有自己装系统了。我直接把ubuntu给我老妈用
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: thinkpad上你要Ubuntu的，基本都有
<ssngiraffe>  freeflying:哦这样…… 我差点买了预装windows的
<roylez> freeflying: 要竖排干什么，又不是搞考古的
<iGnome> ssngiraffe: 没手写板的。你迟早会被要求这个的。
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 有空你可以写点建议啥的，回头给联想人发去 :)
<freeflying> roylez: 偶尔会用到一下
<roylez> freeflying: 从来没遇到过这个偶尔
<ssngiraffe> ssngiraffe:我觉得挺好了…… 而且系统定制不是你们弄的吗？
<ssngiraffe>  iGnome：要手写板做什么？
<ssngiraffe> freeflying: 系统不是你们定制的咩？
<iGnome> 老年人都喜欢手写板。
<freeflying> ssngiraffe: 是啊，最近升级到了11.04了
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline
<iGnome> 。
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: hi
<iGnome> pity?
<iGnome> .
<freeflying> roylez: 比如我前几天打了个求租广告，要竖排电话号码，折腾半天都不行
<ssngiraffe>  iGnome:我妈会用电脑打字的时候我还不会呢…… 她要手写板做甚。。。
<pityonline> iGnome: yes, sir?
 * pityonline 我进错频道了吗？
<ssngiraffe>  pityonline:我是twitter上的@ssngiraffe
<iGnome> ssngiraffe: 。。。
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: sure, i know
<iGnome> freeflying: 竖排有bash脚本。还可以gimp inkscape搞嘛
<roylez> freeflying: nnnnnnnd，Linux底下安装公司的一个软件，那license agreement不能跳过，回车了200次才看完....
<ssngiraffe> iGnome： 觉得这个名字很奇怪吗？
 * MaskRay 缓征
<freeflying> roylez: 你们公司就之这么奇葩的
<freeflying> lol
<iGnome> ssngiraffe: 不是。才理解错了而已。你说 @pityonline的时候。
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 不过我们还没见过面
<cfy> MaskRay: 好快阿...
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline 你是哪里人？
<freeflying> iGnome: 你这个忒复杂了，还是用表哥搞定
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 河北
<iGnome> freeflying: @@
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline 我安徽的
<iGnome> inkscape嘛
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 你现在在老家是吗？
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 你在北邮上学？
<MaskRay> roylez: for i in {1..200} { xdotool key return }
<atcho> cfy: 80后 hello
<cfy> atcho: 好熟悉的 nick阿...
<atcho>  09:55
<leaveboy> atcho: 90后？
<ssngiraffe>  pityonline:我现在在武汉，在深度公司玩
<freeflying> roylez: 干活
<ssngiraffe> 我要去香港理工上学
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 哦，不错
<ssngiraffe> 今年暑假到北京玩了一段时间
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 我以为你在北邮上学呢
<ssngiraffe> 和tualatrix在北邮边上吃了顿饭
<ssngiraffe> 今年暑假和一帮人一起去北邮找levin li 请客了……
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 嗯，看见你们照片了
<freeflying> roylez: 你住什么位置
<ilovezoe> 有个虫`操作系统了。
<ilovezoe> 台湾人开发的
<roylez> freeflying: 张江
<ilovezoe> 具体叫做什么的？
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 哈哈，我老想去蹭游泳呢
<ssngiraffe> pityonline:去吧去吧。levin li 天天找人游泳
<ssngiraffe> 不过他似乎更希望找到妹子
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline 现在是在工作？
<leaveboy> ssngiraffe: 是男人都这样
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 嗯，工作好些年了
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline做啥的？
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 那家伙是个猥琐大叔啊，不过他也没在游泳馆泡到妹子吧
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 维修投影机
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline 他貌似在老家就找到妹子了呃
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 当然，家里红旗不倒，外面彩旗飘飘
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: 我指的是游泳馆的彩旗
<ssngiraffe> @pityonline： clear
<pityonline> ssngiraffe: :P
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<ssngiraffe> 拜疼zu
<pityonline> tenzu: 爱卿平身
<tenzu> pityonline: 谢P哥
<pityonline> tenzu: 客气
<pityonline> tenzu: 最近玩儿得嗨皮吧
<tenzu> pityonline: 没怎么玩，在准备presentation
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> tenzu: 用beamer？
<tenzu> roylez: beamer是啥？没用过
<pityonline> tenzu: 好好弄吧
<ssngiraffe> 做slide的
<pityonline> tenzu: 我打算最近休长假，回家，或者去旅游
<tenzu> roylez: 传说中做slides那个东西？
<roylez> tenzu: 对，用LyX，多简单...
<tenzu> pityonline: 先回家一趟，然后旅旅游
<pityonline> tenzu: 可能是这样
<tenzu> roylez: 正版MS office已经做完了
<NoIE> 上饶市公安局三清山分局某公安服务信息点的警示牌上，采用了中英韩三种语言注
<NoIE> 释，但却将中文“有困难，找警察”的英文翻译成了“Difficult to find the police”(直译为
<NoIE> “找警察很难”)，一时间引来大批网友围观、调侃。
<tenzu> pityonline: 不错不错，放松一下心情
<pityonline> tenzu: 然后过完十一假期辞职
<pityonline> tenzu: 嘿嘿
<tenzu> pityonline: 算好日期，把带薪假都用掉
<wujie> 大家好啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 必须的
<tenzu> pityonline: 打算去哪儿？
<tenzu> pityonline: 去长沙应该神会管饭吧，去昆明也许瞎子带你去夜总会
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.10装在希捷Momentus XT混合硬盘上会怎样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341221 如题，支持类似ready boost说我快速启动吗？如果能讲清楚原理的，还请不吝赐教，虽然本人可能不是很懂。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kxxoling — 2011-08-11 10:01
<missing> tenzu: 估计是和下载宅看8T的av,lol
<pityonline> tenzu: 可能会去云南玩玩儿
<missing> 瞎子,什么打成下载了
<pityonline> tenzu: 也可能去上海
<tenzu> missing: LOL
<wujie> hello
<tenzu> pityonline: 找主席啊，哈哈
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍢ 
<missing> tenzu: 啥时候回去呀,我都打包好了咯
<roylez> missing: 咪咪，好久不见
<missing> roylez: 我晕,主席早上好
<pityonline> tenzu: 小妞儿优先嘛……
<tenzu> missing: 月底走
<missing> roylez: 今天mimi有点痛,不要乱摸哦
<missing> lol
<roylez> missing: ....
<tenzu> pityonline: 上海有哪个小妞？
<pityonline> tenzu: 不告诉你
<missing> tenzu: 哦,应该找过中秋的时段啊,疼猪
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你下手不要太重
<missing> roylez: lol
<tenzu> pityonline: 只要你见小妞，总会露出马脚
<tenzu> missing: 中秋太遥远
<missing> tenzu: 是啊还有一个月
<tenzu> missing: 你把自己打包，走海运吧。。。
<missing> tenzu: 那我先去越南泡妞,然后再走海算了
<pityonline> tenzu: 什么马脚？
<missing> pityonline: 处男的马脚lol
<tenzu> pityonline: 小妹的相关信息呗
<pityonline> missing: tenzu ……
<missing> lol
 * pityonline 苟且之事要秘密进行……
<tenzu> pityonline: 我只关心对方是谁
<iGnome> 天津的，还不回去。
<cfy> jyfl987: 有sikao的联系方式么?
<jyfl987> cfy: 没有 怎么回事？
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜神
<cfy> jyfl987: 我刚才不小心把他的sshd kill掉了....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那有什么大不了的 再开就是了
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯...
<pityonline> tenzu: 管他是谁呢，哼哼……
<kakaka> hi
<^k^> kakaka, 好  ㍢ 
<cfy> iGnome: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU5NDE0Njg4.html
<cfy> iGnome: 这个好
<tenzu> pityonline: 要看价钱的？
<kakaka> 谁能给个DNS地址？谢谢
<iGnome> cfy: 不看。
<kakaka> 翻墙用的DNS地址，
<cfy> iGnome: 干嘛不看?
<ssngiraffe> DNS?
<ssngiraffe> 8888
<ssngiraffe> 8844
<iGnome> 回家给崽崽看
<pityonline> tenzu: 那哪能呢
<MaskRay> kakaka: 不用 tcp53 没啥用
<jyfl987> 额 今天google的ip又挂了
<jyfl987> 有没有可用的ip 发个给我
<iGnome> 去proxycn
<iGnome> 要你找xwinx，你不找
<tenzu> pityonline: 回家找个妹纸和你同游最好了
<kakaka> Maskray, VPN有没？
<iGnome> tenzu:
<ssngiraffe> 203.208.46.29
<iGnome> 你准备呆多久啊
<ssngiraffe> 2404:6800:8005::65
<pityonline> tenzu: 想法不错
<tenzu> iGnome: 干啥？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你要来请我吃饭泡澡？
<one1eaf> tenzu: 蛋儿
<MaskRay> kakaka: 没有
<one1eaf> iGnome: 蛋儿
<one1eaf> MaskRay: 蛋儿
<MaskRay> 叶子？
<one1eaf> MaskRay: 恩
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你要来？
<cfy> oneleaf....
<tenzu> 哪儿来的山寨货。。。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 目前在天津
<MaskRay> 重庆市电信
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你回来干嘛？ 你为什么要回来
<tenzu> jyfl987: 和我家女王过七夕
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这不是早过了么 滴蜡了没？
<iGnome> 造人工程。造这么久了。还不出。
<pityonline> jyfl987: 再加个死鬼，冤家什么的更形象些
<jyfl987> 要不要我帮忙？
<missing> iGnome: 南洋太热,杀精
<missing> lol
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你猜
<jyfl987> 也是 杀精说真成立
<jyfl987> tenzu: 既然你还很精神 那肯定是有了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 为啥没精神就没有？
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: haskeller too ?
<jyfl987> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=47774
<^k^> ⇪ title: 乐活--CBD的午餐烦恼
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: newbie
<jyfl987> 新逼？
<kikupotter> 指点一下vlc怎么用  有谁知道的
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: Hehe. :)
<StephenPCG> kikupotter: 双击电影文件
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 有好没碰 haskell 代了
<kikupotter> ScarletWolf, 这个我知道  我想问怎么才能看网络电视
<ScarletWolf> kikupotter: ？我说话了么。。。
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 上次摆弄 brainf*** 解释器，用不来 Arrow，不会优雅得控制内存用量，被 jyfl987 捉弄了
<kikupotter> cfy, 貌似你天天都在这啊
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 根本就是你对安全疏于防备 典型的学院派阿
<cfy> kikupotter: 嗯,是的
<kikupotter> ScarletWolf, 手抖了一下 ，就发错了额
<cfy> jyfl987: bsd....
<ssngiraffe> manatee lazycat 离开了聊天室，因为他的emacs挂了
<cfy> MaskRay: 跟 jyfl987 说,noip 的时侯要控制
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: printf 的 yasnippet，如何根据 format 里 % 数目控制 $2 $3 的数目
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么 noip
<roylez> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151354.htm
<kikupotter> cfy, 知道vlc 怎么用吗
<cfy> jyfl987: 编程比赛阿
<cfy> kikupotter: 不知道
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 你怎么知道是 emacs 挂了而不是他手动切的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 额
<ssngiraffe> 因为他在我旁边
<cfy> ssngiraffe: .....
<ssngiraffe> 叫了一声：啊我emacs挂了
<MaskRay> 原来他的 emacs 也会挂……
<ssngiraffe> 他今天早晨两次离开聊天室都是emacs挂了
<cfy> ......
<Kandu> lol
<ssngiraffe> 来了
<MaskRay> cfy: 快来围观 emacs 牛人
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 为什么会挂......
<cfy> MaskRay: 一直在围观......从未停止过...
<roylez> ....
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: printf 的 yasnippet，如何根据 format 里 % 数目控制 $2 $3 的数目
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: Arrow 有时候有点像玩流程图， 虽然有时候很强大， 但是代码不是很清晰
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 但是我见过 Arrow 玩的很转的人
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 比方说解释器需要同时具备 String->String  String->IO()  String->WriterT String IO ()
<iGnome> Натали - Я люблю тебя
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 我一般不可以用 Moand 嵌套， 除非必要
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 您看 neocomplcache.vim……
<MaskRay> 深深打击了我对 emacs 的补全的信心
<ManateeLazyCat> cfy: 因为我的 Emacs 被我整的功能太多了， 因为Emacs是单进程的， 所以不能保证 core 稳定
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 弱问 (process-kill (car (all-processes))) ,为啥杀不掉?
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: Emacs 的 AutoComplete 很不错， 我的一个日本朋友开发的。
<MaskRay> 你的配置有分享吗？
<roylez> 神在教育老毛子
<ssngiraffe> manatee 表示很崩溃
<ssngiraffe> 他是来招人的
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 我也在用，clang gccsense 什么也都折腾过。还有 company 之类的
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: semantic
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 速度完全不行啊
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 你和他一起的?说明也会lisp么?
<MaskRay> 现在就挂着 words-in-same-mode-buffers
<ssngiraffe>  cfy:我和他在空间方位是是在一起
<ssngiraffe> 但是我不会lisp
<atcho> 乱码
<MaskRay> cfy: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-en/AndyStewart
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Andy Stewart
<atcho> maskray， emacs 怎样跟google calendar同步？ windows下
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: Company 是 Tooltip 开发， AutoComplete 是用 overlay 开发的
<MaskRay> cfy: 人有多大胆，他有多大产
<cfy> MaskRay: 看 HELP!
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有机会了...
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 详细可以看 http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoComplete#toc6 上的 CompletionUI 和 CompanyMode 的讨论
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: Auto Complete
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 现在我已经不玩 Emacs 了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不说了...我要崩溃了...ccl
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 您可以试试 neocomplcache 性能非常高，否则我也不至于丧失信心
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 我现在感兴趣的是我自己的项目： http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Manatee
<^k^> ⇪ title: Manatee - HaskellWiki
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: Haskell 开发环境确实头疼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不要学我，用linux命令一定要小心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341230 今天去用那个gnome的“磁盘实用工具”去测试硬盘，结果他报告“46个坏扇区”，SMART里面的说明是“临时标注的坏扇区”，说是由于写数据出错而标注的。 于是我到网上找命令看看有没有修复坏扇区的命令可用，结果发现一个 Code: badblo ...
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 我早就对 Emacs 不报希望了
<MaskRay> ManateeLazyCat: 有 tag-cycle ？
<MaskRay> tab-cycle
<iGnome> ManateeLazyCat: 支持脱离 emacs
<iGnome> cfy: 你完蛋了。
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: haskell-mode 我自己写了一个 tab 循环的代码， 默认的不好用
<cfy> iGnome: 我崩溃了...emacs下的ccl和terminal下的ccl,运行出来的结果不一样...
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 详细看我的 haskell-extension.el
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 我今天来是招人的， Emacs 和 Haskell 的我们就暂时不讨论了哈。 :)
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 跟他说shlug....
<iGnome> 人玩电脑。不是电脑玩人。
<MaskRay> cfy: 大神对 emacs 不宝希望了……
<cfy> iGnome:  ....perl也有出问题的时候...
<MaskRay> iGnome: 支持脱离 Perl
<cfy> MaskRay: 没事.... 他也没对vim报希望...
<MaskRay> cfy: 难道他用 Yi ?
<ssngiraffe> manatee还是想自己自己做一个
<atcho> ManateeLazyCat: 招人的 在哪里？
<ManateeLazyCat> 武汉
<cfy> MaskRay: 看,他是想自己做一个....
<atcho> ManateeLazyCat: 乱码。。。 看不到
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: 呃。。。刚刚还在考虑要不要学emacs呢。。。
<ManateeLazyCat> atcho: Wu Han
<iGnome> 目前，还是随心所欲。御风而行。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 学阿...
<ManateeLazyCat> atcho: 你什么IRC客户端？
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 立刻就被泼了一盆冷水。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 大神还有很多阿...
<iGnome> 没这境界，学啥编程。 cfy 不如去玩游戏。
<iGnome> cfy: 打仗不。
<iGnome> fps
<ManateeLazyCat> ScarletWolf: 如果只是开发的话， Emacs 还是最强大的， 我主要是要像一个Emacs Style 的OS， 所以 Emacs 满足不了我的需求， 我建议还是用 Emacs, Emacs 会开拓你的思维
<ssngiraffe> @ManateeLazyCat：还是招人吧
<MaskRay> emacswiki 上高产者对 emacs 不抱信息，让我们情何以堪
<ManateeLazyCat> atcho: 武汉， 感兴趣吗？
<ScarletWolf> ManateeLazyCat: 哦，这样啊。有空我去试试看
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 不要被蛊惑
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是还有xach
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 人家在召人...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 咱公司几乎没人用emacs
<cfy> iGnome: 不打,我那电脑你又不是不知道.....
<cfy> iGnome: 上班时间打?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: RHCE的培训也只教vim。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 不过现在网络倒是可以了...
<iGnome> 随时可以打
<MaskRay> cfy: emacswiki 上人名无数，我就记住着一个，因为出现太频繁了
<metbsd> 想学cisco
<cfy> ScarletWolf: vim只要会普通的就行了.
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 本来嘛, vi是POSIX的标准
<iGnome> 龙珠是啥公司的
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 不是所有地方都有emacs嘛
<adam8157> cfy: emacs党躲避
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道xach
<adam8157> iGnome: 你忘性真大
<MaskRay> posix 的正则还是最废的呢
<iGnome> 再说说
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有冰河等著名common lisper...
<adam8157> iGnome: pm了
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说你水木的注册好了没有?
 * iGnome 打倒学术派。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有问题去#haskell问阿...
<cfy> iGnome: ......
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 先把vim用爽再说, vim足够爽了. 可能emacs更强一些, 但是那是一条死胡同
<Kandu> iGnome: 哪些人是學術派的？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 死胡同？
<cfy> adam8157: 什么时侯emacs成死胡同了?
<MaskRay> cfy: 成功了
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: cfy: 会变得什么都不用, 只用emacs, 脱离emacs就啥也弄不了...
<StephenPCG> vim学好了，转emacs会很痛苦的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥成功了?
<MaskRay> cfy: 注册成功了
<iGnome> Kandu: 习惯讨论正统的，不讲实用的。 包括 cfy MaskRay adam8157。还有你似乎也是。
<atcho> MeaCulpa: well, Vajira exists in Buddhism, it's helpful
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...那去吧funcprogram
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 多半是因为emacs什么都行，产生过度依赖了吧。。。
<atcho> ScarletWolf: 在上班、、、 在emacs上的erc上
<adam8157> iGnome: 我哪里不讲实用了...我是vim的, 我也不玩儿lisp啥的...T^T
<iGnome> vim都是鸦片， emacs就更是了。
<ManateeLazyCat>  Emacs 是宗
<ManateeLazyCat> 宗
<ManateeLazyCat> 宗教
<cfy> ...
<adam8157> ...
<ScarletWolf> ManateeLazyCat: 。。。
<iGnome> 好吧。vim是鸦片， emacs是宗教。总结。
<cfy> ......
<freeflying> iGnome: 都是浮云
<ssngiraffe> 招…… 人……
<adam8157> ssngiraffe: 啥啊
<iGnome> freeflying: 对啊。秘书才是王道。
<atcho> ssngiraffe: 招什么人？ 在帝都？
<ScarletWolf> 宗教比鸦片力量更强大。。。
<ssngiraffe> 在武汉啊
<ssngiraffe> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment
<^k^> ⇪ title: 招聘
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151361.htm
<iGnome> 招聘秘书
<adam8157> ^k^: 咋不给我转!!
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151361.htm
<adam8157> 丁磊养猪每头均占地80平米 2012年猪肉难上市
<iGnome> 那bot废了。
<adam8157> 内牛满面
<^k^> adam8157, 也许是不可能的。  ㍣ 
<iGnome> “丁磊上市猪”
<adam8157> ^k^: 你太弱了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 猪可比你的空间大 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比你也大
<adam8157> ...
<atcho> 劲头挺大的。。。地破音
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 先推销一下 linux deepin 吧
<ManateeLazyCat> atcho: http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment
<^k^> ⇪ title: 招聘
<jyfl987> adam8157: hoho 我们这里是个大厂房
<^k^> adam8157 网址里要有linux或ubuntu或相关
<iGnome> adam8157: 说错了。 jyfl987比较重的。
<iGnome> kk躲哪里了？
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 你能不能先说服这里的一些人用上 linux deepin
<ManateeLazyCat> ^k^: 机器人？
<StephenPCG> @^k^: 是机器人么？
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 否则你招聘也困难
<iGnome> 这里很多都是bot哦
<^k^> ManateeLazyCat, 如果你可以有任何类型的机器人，你会做什么？  ㍣ 
<kakaka> .oicebot on
<adam8157> ^k^: 人机合一?
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 52.32% (Lv11)
<kakaka> jrrp
 * Oicebot kakaka今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 82.62% (Lv17)
<ssngiraffe> MaskRay: 为什么不用啊…… 你装好ubuntu要花时间配置啊，然后用linuxdeepin你可以省时间啊
<iGnome> 。
<kakaka> !rppk
<adam8157> !rppk jyfl987
<Oicebot> kakaka掷出了 8，差一点就打中了A rneGoetje，A rneGoetje开始反击！
<Oicebot> A rneGoetje掷出了 4，砸在kakaka隔壁那观众的头上
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 19，击败了j yfl987，获得了 60 点经验值！
<metbsd> visio怎么画网线啊
<ssngiraffe> 还可以玩manatee的作品： deepin 软件中心
<iGnome> 想死啊
<kakaka> !rppk adam8157
 * adam8157 换个脚本, 重启下
<kakaka> T_T
<kakaka> T_T
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 符合你的招聘条件的人都应该是有能力折腾的
<ManateeLazyCat> ^k^: 我会做怎么让我更懒的工具。 :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好见
<kakaka> jrrp
<adam8157> jyfl987: ?
<ssngiraffe>  MaskRay: 那么他们会很愿意让更多人用上自己折腾的结果
<MaskRay> 条件的前两条就说明了
<kakaka> j%n%j
<ManateeLazyCat> MaskRay: 我回来做一个 LazyCat Emacs 特别配置版吧
<adam8157> ssngiraffe: 我不去哈, 我就是问问, 你们在武汉能给多少?
<ManateeLazyCat> adam8157: 3K ~ 6K
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 会common lisp么?
<adam8157> 才这样...
<ssngiraffe> cfy:显然他会啊
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 哦.
<ssngiraffe> adam8157:不止吧
<kakaka> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<MaskRay> 能折腾的人不用 ubuntu 的吧
<kakaka> jrrp
<ManateeLazyCat> cfy: 玩过， 但是没有 elisp 熟练
<Oicebot> kakaka女士,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot kakaka今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 77.14% (Lv16)
<kakaka> jrrp
 * Oicebot kakaka今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 77.14% (Lv16)
<RavenChan> cfy, 把/etc还原一下吧
<kakaka> jrrp
<Oicebot> kakaka同志,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot kakaka今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 75.38% (Lv16)
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 问下.ccl的load和直接打开ccl然后输入函数.着两种,处理中文有什么区别呢?
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 我有(setf ccl:*default-external-format* :utf-8)
<kakaka> .
<kakaka> .
<kakaka> .
<kakaka> .
<kakaka> .
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才那列表没看到么……写了无数 lisp 代码的……
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: load之后,有乱码
<ManateeLazyCat> cfy: 对不起， 我今天真的不是来回答问题的。 :)
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 哦.没事.还是谢谢你.
<MaskRay> 不信问这里多少人用 ubuntu
<missing> jrrp
<ssngiraffe>  MaskRay: 你是在ubuntu-cn藐视ubuntu用户吗？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: hi
<touparx> jrrp
<cfy> sikao_lfs:  vps重装了....
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 你好？有事？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你们让 freeflying 情何以堪啊
<Hoxily> kakaka: while(true){Kick(&kakaka);printf("Kicked %s.Wa ha ha ha~~~",kakaka.toString());sleep(1000);}
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 哈哈，我发现了。昨晚上重装的吧？
<cfy> 谁用的ccl的?ccl的load时,如果有中文,会乱码.谁知道如何解决?
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 这里真是 #linux-cn
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 嗯.是的.
<ssngiraffe> MaskRay:好吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这里常发言应该不用 ubuntu 的多
<adam8157> MaskRay: 只有ee和 jyfl987 在用, 貌似
<cfy> MaskRay: 低调....这里毕竟是ubuntu-cn....
<ssngiraffe> 那…… 加我一个吧
<ManateeLazyCat> 如果有朋友想开发Linux Deepin的， 给我发一封简历吧， lazycat.manatee@gmail.com , 谢谢！ 我要下线了
<ssngiraffe> 我在用ubuntu哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 瞎扯 ee怎么会用ubuntu
<ssngiraffe> lazycat 其实在用linux deepin（基于ubuntu的版本）
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 然后,我刚才不小心kill掉了你的sshd.....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是的啊, 不信你问他
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 你应该有发现掉线了吧
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 你们公司是deepin?
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 恩。当时我看华岳的美国对中国航母的评论。然后挂了。
<ssngiraffe>  cfy:呃…… 是啊
 * adam8157 有最新的深度精简xp么? 虚拟机里用....
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 呵呵.
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 哦...怪不得呢:D
<ssngiraffe> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/recruitment 我刚才不是发了这个链接么。。。
 * mayli 吃饭去，略饿，!jrrp mrrp 都哪里去了？
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 我刚才被ccl弄的头大...
<mayli> adam8157: 我这有sp2的，安装略快，使用起来略残
<ssngiraffe>  ***adam8157: 什么呃
<cfy> adam8157: 我有个普通的xp.....
<ssngiraffe> 做windows定制的是原来深度论坛的人，而且早不做了
<cfy> adam8157: 就是类似正版的...
<adam8157> cfy: msdn 我懂得 哈哈
<cfy> adam8157: 我也不知道啥版本,同学那里搞来的...
<adam8157> cfy: 算了, 凑合, 懒得弄...本子上的正版W7, 第一次通电就被我用Puppy清掉了...
<ssngiraffe> 你们要把这里变成 #windowsxp-cn吗？
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 来久了你就习惯了..
<cfy> ssngiraffe: 这里是聊天的地方...
<cfy> adam8157: ....,win7,我即使关了升级....只玩dota..发现空间还是会增长....有分了10+G给c...
<cfy> adam8157: 真是个破系统...
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋了
<MaskRay> ssngiraffe: 呃……其他 *-cn *-zh 人都少，所有都来这儿
<mayli> windows-cn/天涯杂谈-cn/猫扑大杂烩-cn/*-cn
<cfy> mayli: MaskRay
<cfy> mayli: MaskRay: 不过貌似在这里说ylmf,会被tjjtds...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如果硬盘容量不够，怎样用FD卡扩展容量？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341237 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 SJFSJL — 2011-08-11 11:42
<RavenChan> cfy, 把/etc还原一下吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 如何还原?/root/etc下有阿
<cfy> RavenChan: 直接覆盖,你的意思?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，真是個破系統
<cfy> Kandu: 还好,其实....vista最烂了.....
<Kandu> cfy: vista 還好
<namoamitafo> cfy: 又开始折腾
<Kandu> cfy: 誤解的人太多了
<cfy> Kandu: 以前有文件在回收站里死活删除不掉....只能重装....
<drivel> 话说…中午吃什么呢？
<drivel> adam8157: 还不去吃饭啊你？
<cfy> Kandu: 我这不是误解....
<Kandu> cfy: 權限設置好了?
<moriramar> cfy: 本來想把分區給重新做下的，算了，我還是等BTRFS的Experimental標識去掉再說吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 是错误貌似
<cfy> moriramar: ....折腾...ext4不是挺好...
<cuihao> 虚拟机unity失败鸟
<iGnome> 虚拟机只能跑unity-2D
<Kandu> cuihao: 灝灝，我不用 arch 了，那些 pkgbuild 你來維護下吧
<cfy> Kandu: 支持debian
<namoamitafo> ofan怎么不来了
<cuihao> Kandu：诶？都什么包
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我现在也有btrfs
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不过不是本机
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我都debian testing了.说明我保守 :D
<Kandu> cuihao: http://machinelife.org/osc/fpc-CP.tar
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你不是说你stable, 怎么又开始折腾了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 这最不折腾了...
<cfy> RavenChan: ?什么意思
<namoamitafo> cfy: stable最稳定吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 很多地方是不敢上testing的
<cfy> RavenChan: 最好不要直接覆盖吧
<Kandu> cuihao: fpc 的 bugfix 分支(比源裡更少 bug),然後 (i386|x86_64)-(windows|linux) arm-linux 的交叉編譯版
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我是个人.testing比较好
<namoamitafo> cfy: 归根结蒂, 还是折腾
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我有个东西,得新内核才能驱动
<Kandu> cuihao: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=37903
<^k^> ⇪ title: AUR (en) - linux1g1g
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你完全可以编译新内核
<namoamitafo> cfy: 还有一种办法, 就是仅仅用testing的内核, 装好之后从源列表去掉
<cfy> namoamitafo: 试过了.不行.也不知道哪里出了问题.....而知道testing能驱动.
<moriramar> cfy: 呀，真想只要一個區的說……
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可能还有别的问题...而且debian官方的方法是升级到wheezy...
<cfy> moriramar: 那就一个分区阿...
<moriramar> cfy: 主要是兩個區的話加密不太好加，如果用 GPT 的話。
<cfy> moriramar: 加密你找 namoamitafo ...
<moriramar> cfy: 我不會搞休眠到 swapfile 呀，如果不用 tuxonice 補丁的話。
<cuihao> Kandu： 唔，貌似PKGBUILD不是太复杂。怎么接管呢？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 慢慢折腾吧
 * cfy afk
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我要开始学C
<namoamitafo> cfy: 迈开第一步
<Kandu> cuihao: fpc 的，還沒上傳，我用過多次，應該沒問題
<Kandu> cuihao: linux1g1g 的，網頁上接管
<Kandu> cuihao: 多謝你了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: The C Programming Language 介绍的是 K&R ?
<cuihao> Kandu： 没看到有接管的按钮额
<Kandu> cuihao: 要先登入
<cuihao> Kandu,  哦... 忘记登陆了 - -
<Kandu> cuihao: 猜到的 XD
<Kandu> cuihao: 現在最新的 bugfix 分支是 2.6 了，那 2.4的更正下好了
<cuihao> Kandu: 哦，我测试测试
<happyaron> cfy: http://u.115.com/file/clqp8a07 这个还挺好看的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 115网盘|网盘|115网络U盘-我的网盘|免费网络硬盘
<happyaron> iGnome: 你也看看？
<Hoxily> 该文件的分享已到期，您可以提醒分享者续期
<namoamitafo> C不是强类型语言
<happyaron> 我刚上传啊。
<Hoxily> 奇了.
<happyaron> 哦，没分享，现在好了。
<Hoxily> 好大 ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<happyaron> CD大小
<happyaron> 1小时33分钟。
<happyaron> 我下了，回头有兴趣的话传hp7上
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好像是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看到前言里面这样描述
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 本书第 2 版介绍的是 ANSI 标准定义的 C 语言。尽管我们已经注意到了该语言中已经变
<namoamitafo> 化了的地方,但我们还是决定在这里只列出它们的新形式
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: #include <stdio.h> 已经不是K&R了吧?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 标准库是ANSI标准的一部分
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/ 这网站里只能在当前页面打开啊。
<^k^> ⇪ title: MaskRay
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那导航条也错位了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 但是main()的做法好像又是K&R
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没办法，用 js 读文件了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 哪儿错位了？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你教我如何用 js 实现：如果打开的是 2011/xx/xx/xxx.html，而不是主页，那么自动回到主页
<tusooa> 做个php吧
<tusooa> /post.php/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html 这样的
<MaskRay> 好麻烦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于启动器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341242 小弟是新人呐。。 我的是11.04的，左侧启动器下边原来有 更多程序和我的文件夹两个图标来 ，昨晚在捣鼓compiz的时候给弄没了啊，这样找程序好麻烦。。怎么弄回来啊？ 大家帮一下啊~~先谢过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wfqzqz — 2011-08-11 12:20
<MaskRay> 纯 html 功能如此有限？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那导航栏，屏幕窄的时候没问题，宽度调大之后就往上跑了
<tusooa> 据说有<script type="text/php">php-code</script>的用法
<tusooa> MaskRay: 为啥要自动回到主页
<MaskRay> tusooa: 全抄自你的，我也不知道为什么会这样
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你 jekyll 怎么配的。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: #mainNav和#other的%加在一起不能太<100%
<tusooa> MaskRay: 就那sources/_config.yml
<tusooa> [master 423a241] 折腾
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有没有办法只生成一张网页而不是全部生成一遍？tusooa.tk 好像挂了
<tusooa> sudo gem install jekyll
<tusooa> sudo gem install jekyll_ext
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾用代理上的
<tusooa> pɐoȷdn ǝʞɐɯ ʍɟƃ ●
<lainme> opera叫“欧朋”！？
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我纠结要不要舍弃 makefile-blog 用 jekyll
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我覺得這幾天功夫如果用來學 php 的話，已經什麼都搞定了
<cfy> MaskRay: paste2就是 AndyStewart的作品阿
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你不也说 php 缺点很多
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，所以我打算棄用它
<cfy> Kandu: 然后你打算用啥?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 那还拉我上贼船……
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> cfy, MaskRay: 有空就用 pascal 全重寫
<tusooa> .......
<tusooa> ......
<MaskRay> tusooa: /bin/bash: ./scripts/create-pages.perl: No such file or directory
<tusooa> resource fopen ( string $filename , string $mode [, bool $use_include_path = false [, resource $context ]] )
<tusooa> er,那是没add进去。。。
<MaskRay> 是被你删了
<if_else> 各位兄台，挂载 iso 时，必须要指定 -o loop 吗，指定 -t iso9660 好想可以的？谢谢
<tusooa> [master 9a5fa1f] 刚才有些文件没添加进去
<tusooa> if_else: 必须-o loop
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 已经是ansi了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看出来了
<MaskRay> Perl v5.14.0 required--this is only v5.12.4
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: int power(int x, int y)
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 你的emacslispmanual chinese note,这么大的org,你打开,不觉得卡么?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好激进
<tusooa> ..
<cfy> MaskRay: perl的版本...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对不
<thorneliu> 问：linux下监控网络流量的软件用什么？ 我需要知道是哪个程序或者用户正在发送或者接收数据及相应的比特率
<cfy> ManateeLazyCat: 我连tab展开都卡.....
<ScarletWolf> sar？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对
<tusooa> [master f627bf8] add create-pages.perl-lt5140
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有, 看上去C似乎都是先写prototype和main(), 然后写其他函数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要离开下, 要关机, 我不会挂起
<MaskRay> tusooa: 就为了 s//r ……
<tusooa> ..
<roylez> thorneliu: iotop
<if_else> tusooa: 兄,但是我没有添加这个参数,也可以挂载上的,这是什么情况?谢谢
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你那網頁我改下試試？ index.html
<MaskRay> Kandu：thx
<MaskRay> Kandu：index.html 是用 m4/index_header.m4  m4/tags.m4  m4/index_footer.m4 生成的
<tusooa> if_else: 那就不知道了。
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，这样阿，那谢谢了
<tusooa> .
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 先写prototype
<MaskRay> Kandu：m4/index_{header,footer}.m4 和正常的 html 几乎没区别，它们拼起来相当于一个没有 tags 列表的 html
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: oi 我养成了坏习惯，尽量用依赖关系省略 prototype
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你直接cp的那网站上的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: cp github上的。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: m4/tags.m4 是 tags 列表，LI(all) 会展开成 <li><a href="javascript:replace_content_by_id('content','tags/all.html')">all</a></li>
<MaskRay> tusooa: 是啊，把你的 index.html 里的 tags 列表改成用 m4 生成。右边的内容用 js 自动生成
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: prototype是 int getline(char line[], int maxline);
<tusooa> ls
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 函数后面是 int getline(char line[], int maxline);
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 函数声明是:
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: int getline(char s[], int lim)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他提示说conflict
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你看下大頁面會不會移位導航列？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: why?
<roylez> cfy: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151324.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 《自然和科学》：山寨笑话后的科学困境_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<tusooa> MaskRay: #mainNav { width: 19% } /*试试*/
<namoamitafo> euroford: hi
<MaskRay> Kandu: 不会了。Blog Posts 是固定位移的，而不是比例
<namoamitafo> euroford: prototype是int getline(char line[], int maxline);
<namoamitafo> euroford: 函数声明是int getline(char s[], int lim)
<namoamitafo> euroford: 啥error
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: man getline
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 和库函数冲突了?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341248 我打算重装系统了，因为原来的系统被我搞坏了。 我现在用系统盘进入，just try unbuntu,我怎么能够看到找到原来系统中的文件呢? 我要备份文件。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 deng2009 — 2011-08-11 13:07
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，剛在 override.css 裡加了個 clear.  你生成 index.html 的時候在 <div id="header"></div> 和 id=contian 的 <div> 間添個 <div class="clear"></div> 就好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不懂 m4，改不了了
<MaskRay> Kandu: m4/index_header.m4 和正常 html 没区别的……
<tusooa> 不就是css里加个clear: both
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来是GNU扩充的, 我要-std下
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我记得标准有规定库函数是可以用 自己实现的函数 代替的，但前提是 prototype 完全一样
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是GNU的库, 因为是C Programming Language里面的example, 他不是GNU的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你写个 ssize_t getline(char **lineptr, size_t *n, void *stream) 就好了，
<Kandu> tusooa: 嗯，那 span-18 擋住了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 后果是这个函数没法用了，任何地方的调用都变成你自己的了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我直接-std=c89没问题了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 空的 <div class="clear"></div> 就行了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，已經寫進那 m4 了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 話說你的 css 檔可真多
<MaskRay> Kandu: 全都抄自 github 上 tusooa/tusooa.tk
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 恩，吾是抄的roylez的。。。
<jyfl987> ldap是个什么东西
<MaskRay> 那要怪 roylez，怎么写成这样
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么样？
<tusooa> class="span-3x"?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 主席是豪放派，不注意細節的
<MaskRay> Kandu: nasm，似乎也能用 m4 实现 for while 这些功能
<tusooa> roylez的是抄的 Forked from mojombo/tpw 的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你用 nasm还是 fasm
<Kandu> MaskRay: 自動生成 asm 指令？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我 copy 的时候就走样了
<Kandu> jyfl987: nasm
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那不用as的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 用
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，m4 就是宏
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不過 as 沒 high-level 工具，暫時不如 nasmplus 爽
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你cp的时候，不是最终版的。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那时候吾在test...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不是自己可以写工具么
<tusooa> MaskRay: 所以那css就有些不对了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我哪會寫
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 外部变量必须定义在所有函数之外,且只能定义一次,定义后编译程序将为它分配存储
<namoamitafo> 单元。在每个需要访问外部变量的函数中,必须声明相应的外部变量,此时说明其类型。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看不懂
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个plus不是你写的么
<moriramar> Gnome 2 環境下有沒有哪個 Dock 可以豎着放的？推薦一下？謝謝。
<euroford> moriramar: dockbarx
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是说多文件吧
<moriramar> euroford: 謝謝，我來找下。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是
<moriramar> euroford: 這個是 Unity 中的那個嗎？
<euroford> 不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他下面有个代码的例子, 是在每个函数中, 用相同的变量名的声明, 例如 extern int foobar[MAXLENGTH];
<euroford> 是仿WIN7的那个
<moriramar> euroford: 哦，挺好，謝謝。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你不能这样……给我最终版
<tusooa> MaskRay: github上
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你是說用 m4 做宏處理？
<cuihao> Kandu: 由于fpcmkcfg程序更新了，用源里面给的fpcmkcfg，有些地方编译不通过。有什么解决方法吗？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯
<moriramar> 對了，使用雙屏的話，Xinerama 會禁用掉所有屏幕上的3D加速是吧？
<Kandu> cuihao: 要 make 3.81
<Kandu> cuihao: 忘了寫那依賴了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 背景太深了
<Kandu> cuihao: 最新的 make 3.82 會出問題
<tusooa> MaskRay: 现在的效果和原来的wp差不多了
<cuihao> Kandu: 这样啊。但哪里找3.81的包呢。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 背景深你可以用白色字体啊
<Kandu> cuihao: http://schlunix.org/archlinux/
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯
<Kandu> MaskRay: nasm 裡本來有 .while .if 的功能，你是指這類？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 還是 c 見到 if else 就翻譯成 asm 指令  這類？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 翻译成 asm 指令
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那不錯啊， m4 可當作通用語言來用了
<tusooa> make 3.81 http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/make/make-3.81.tar.bz2
<MaskRay> tusooa: 换不来
<tusooa> from http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.5/chapter03/packages.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 3.2. All Packages
<tusooa> er
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还有原来的那tusooa.github.com
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这里又不明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: int getline(char s[], int lim)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在上述特别版本中,由于 getline 与 copy 函数都不带参数,因此从逻辑上讲,在源文
<cuihao> Kandu: 额，还是错误了。还是觉得是和fpcmkcfg命令行选项更改有关。
<namoamitafo> 件开始处它们的原型应该是 getline()与 copy()。但为了与老版本的 C 语言程序兼容,
<namoamitafo> ANSI C 语言把空参数表看成老版本 C 语言的声明方式,并且对参数表不再进行任何检查。在
<namoamitafo> ANSI C 中,如果要声明空参数表,则必须使用关键字 void 进行显式声明。
<Kandu> cuihao: 如果你測的是 2.6 就不知了
<Kandu> cuihao: 我只用過 2.4.x ...
<cuihao> Kandu: 哦，那我试试自己修正修正。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<moriramar> 哦，現在連 Xinerama 都不用了呀……
<MaskRay> tusooa: 能不能去掉 5.14 依赖
<tusooa> MaskRay: create-pages.perl-lt5140
<MaskRay> tusooa: 背景要不再深些？w3school 的 css 教程？
<jyfl987> 开个 ldap服务 存你想要的那种信息如何 iGnome
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一直没明白C的void
<Guest20080> ¿´¿´
<Guest20080> ..
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 要这样：int xxx(void)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他好像是在prototype中加了void, 但是在函数声明中没有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 也加上了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 但就main()是不加的在他里面
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不加void他意思说C编译器不将检查, 是啥意思
<MaskRay> tusooa: 背景和征文对比不强
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我还是做下测试看看
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不加似乎是可变参数
<jyfl987> 有个免费的 ldap服务
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 测试过了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果在prototype中, 写的是void foo();
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 之后的函数声明, 就算是void foo(int x); 也不会检查出conflict
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来还是加上void好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341254 小弟是新人呐。。 我的是11.04的，左侧启动器下边原来有 更多程序和我的文件夹 两个图标来，昨晚在捣鼓compiz的时候给弄没了啊，这样找程序好麻烦。。怎么弄回来啊？ 大家帮一下啊~~先谢过了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wfqzqz — 2011-08-11 13:49
<jyfl987> nnd 自带的perl5.10 ssl模块没有 iGnome
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/151383.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mozilla痛改前非 透露将在Firefox 7严管内存占用_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> 这标题起的...
<ilovezoe> 感觉拓展的问题还要大些
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 发现一个比较好的表达方式
<moriramar> 我暈，Firefox 不是說6.0版處理這個情况嗎？
<moriramar> 又推到7了？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ~(~0 << n)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我以前都是(1 << n) - 1
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不错
<snugglecat> 现在做网页用 css3 是否是适当的时机
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C Programming Language上的, ~0应该是编译器直接优化的吧?
<snugglecat> 现在做网页用 css3 是否是适当的时机
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 和尚，有意见吗？ 现在是否是使用 css3 的适当时机。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 北有吗
<snugglecat> 南无， 北有没有
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> 谁比较清楚网页的趋势的
<MaskRay> ta or tuo
<snugglecat> 现在是否是该使用 css3 了
<atcho> namoamitafo: 你好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我目前不能查
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个涉及悉昙音的字母, 我不能查的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如果用 css3 ， 我那网页倒是比较容易实现自动调节宽度
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要不我先换成悉昙拼音
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 悉昙字母, 说错了
<snugglecat> 谁比较清楚网页的趋势的
<snugglecat> 现在是否是该使用 css3 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用中文无所谓的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好吧。只是搜到的都是 tuofo，好奇
<cuihao> IRC延迟严重得恐怖
<snugglecat> 有人回答我的问题不
<snugglecat> 谁对 网页设计 的趋势比较熟悉的。
<snugglecat> 现在是否可以转到 css3 了。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 悉昙音, 没有皈依三宝的人是不能乱看的
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, ................... 啥不能乱侃
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, ................... 啥不能乱看
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: 南无阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 谁对 网页设计 的趋势比较熟悉的。
<snugglecat> 现在是否可以转到 css3 了。
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 呃。。。我只知道国内还有一大堆网站只支持IE呢。。。
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 哦， 就是说如果给国内的人看的， 还是不大适合转到 css3???
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 还有一大堆人用XP和IE6呢，那个不支持CSS3吧？
<snugglecat> 是啊，那我放弃了。 但 css3 真的很方便啊
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: :-D转行做外包吧
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<roylez> cfy: 底特律被废弃的建筑...
<roylez> cfy: 应该派中国人过去
<namoamitabuddha> 只支持IE还好
<namoamitabuddha> 还有
<namoamitabuddha> IE6 Only的呢
<snugglecat> IE6 Only???
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 给国外做项目:-D
<cfy> 打倒ie6only....
<cfy> roylez: ..........
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, ：）
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 确实，有些考试系统之类的只支持IE6
<ScarletWolf> namoamitabuddha: 上次就有个人拿着一个会计考试系统，到我们计算机系这边问怎么用。。。一堆bug，多少年没更新了。
<roylez> cfy: 多好的教堂啊。不拿来放啤酒多可惜
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你是那个myke么?
 * adam8157 帝都求饭局, 求啤酒
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你的nick越来越长了.......
<cfy>  roylez: http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.332.121585.251.jpg
<roylez> cfy: 介是嘛？...
<cfy> roylez: 伦敦暴乱地图
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 这么多。。。
<roylez> cfy: o...我还以为是洋葱俱乐部地图
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 我也觉得有点多......
<cfy> roylez: 这啥俱乐部?
<roylez> cfy: 不是按照美国法律，没人要的房子住三年就归自己了吗。底特律那么多....
<chuansheng> 大家好： 我用rsync的时候， 报错了， failed verification -- update discarded, 这是什么情况呢？
<cfy> roylez: 这样子阿......
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 只要派些城管过去，问题就解决了。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 我这个for循环没有取对字符，能帮帮我吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341266 Code: #!/bin/bash #Back ground Auto Changer for img in `ls ~/图片/Mac\ wall\ paper\ converted/*.jpg`     do         echo "$img"         gconftool-2  -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename -t string "$img" -s  /desktop/gnome/background/picture_options zoom         sleep 20     d ...
<ilovezoe> 时效取得制度？？？？？
<roylez> cfy: 我曾经还在底特律转过机，很大的一个机场
<iGnome> 不止3年吧。
<iGnome> 想这么美。底特律不是差点完蛋了。
<iGnome> 看来你又想换地方了。
<cfy> roylez: 看文档.....
<happyaron> iGnome: 下了没
<happyaron> cfy: 下了没
<iGnome> happyaron: 才删除了。只是50个片段。不看。
<happyaron> iGnome: 很好看的
<cfy> happyaron: 没.人人上看过,类似的....我不是哈迷阿
<iGnome> 不觉得。
<happyaron> :)
<iGnome> cfy: +
<cfy> happyaron: 哈里波特对我来说和普通电影一样
<happyaron> iGnome: 4G 的hp7上要不要
<iGnome> 哈皮，肯定是哈迷。
<iGnome> happyaron: 要。
<iGnome> 哈皮=哈迷。
<happyaron> iGnome: 没地方传，115好像只能传1G
<iGnome> o
<happyaron> iGnome: 你给找个服务器传吧
<iGnome> 主要是4G。放匿名ftp可惜了。
<cfy> happyaron: 放我vps
<cfy> happyaron: 7上么?
<happyaron> cfy: 对
<happyaron> cfy: 4G多一点
<iGnome> sunmoon老不在。。。要不有地方放。
<cfy> happyaron: 放上去吧,我也顺便下 :D
<happyaron> iGnome: 他能放哪？
<iGnome> vps速度慢不
<happyaron> iGnome: 你找cfy测速
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> happyaron: 放fd的根服务器。 lol
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> happyaron: harpy
<cfy> iGnome: 你不用过么...你多开线程 ....
<happyaron> iGnome: 那sunmoon就要失去访问权限了
<iGnome> cfy: 我还担心嘛
<jyfl987> Kandu: MaskRay 有人整了个 moonscript  翻译成lua代码来跑  moonscript.org
<iGnome> happyaron: 额。为啥
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<adam8157> iGnome: happy是因为悦姐哈迷才...的吧
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> adam8157: harpy不理我了
<iGnome> 爱屋及哈
<cfy> roylez: .
<adam8157> roylez: 轰炸他
<MaskRay> jyfl987: link?
<happyaron> iGnome: 放与开源软件无关的东西就已经不大好了，还放盗版，那就找死了
<roylez> adam8157: 算了...
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: haml 好不好
<happyaron> 拜见面主席，找harpy？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: moonscript.org阿
<iGnome> happyaron: 一周没问题。以前都是偷偷的放。
<roylez> happyaron: .
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 啥？？
<adam8157> roylez: 啥好事儿?
<happyaron> iGnome: 我去举报是ee教唆的
<iGnome> 。。
<roylez> adam8157: 比如说钱多到数不完
<happyaron> cfy: 那我回头rsync上去，放http里还是不放？
<iGnome> cfy: vps多大？
<adam8157> roylez: 我? 没有. 苦逼中...
<adam8157> roylez: 唯一好事儿是ranger又开始更新了...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: ranger...
<iGnome> happyaron: surf来了。赶紧下
<cfy> happyaron: 先传上去.http的话,我看下配置
<adam8157> roylez: 多好用的
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是刚刚从清贫的学生生涯里面跳出来了的吗
<cfy> iGnome: 还有19G
<iGnome> ranger?
<happyaron> iGnome: surf 是啥
<iGnome> cfy: 一共多大
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<cfy> iGnome: 一共20
<adam8157> roylez: 我之前也上了两年班, 不过不赚钱而已, 破国企
<iGnome> 蓝精灵去纽约
<roylez> cfy: 你给神进贡毛片了？
<iGnome> cfy: ..
<iGnome> roylez: 胡说的家伙
<roylez> cfy: 20G？
<iGnome> 诽谤
<adam8157> roylez: 谈钱, 庸俗, 要追求精神世界...
<cfy> roylez: 嗯.
<happyaron> cfy: 那我过一会儿传，现在带宽不够。
<roylez> iGnome: 哇，口味真独特
<adam8157> 偶米豆腐
<iGnome> adam8157: +
<happyaron> 传好了叫你
<cfy> happyaron: 好,http.我前面貌似看到可以简单输入密码的东西,我玩玩看
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> roylez: 说我vps....
<adam8157> roylez: 我在等tenzu过来帝都请客
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<iGnome> adam8157: 帮我吃空他
<roylez> adam8157: 那你好好劝tenzu到上海来乘飞机。。。请我吃了再走...
<adam8157> iGnome: 放心, 交给我
<adam8157> roylez: :-)
<iGnome> adam8157: 顺便让他订2天的kfc套餐，送我家。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...kfc 没追求
<happyaron> adam8157: ... 我计划过一阵子去天津让他请，哈哈
<iGnome> ～～
<adam8157> happyaron: 他假期快完了吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 你俩去天津是去干啥?
<iGnome> adam8157: 就是要兴奋/刺激下疼猪。让他顺利完成造人计划。
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。让他报销车票，我俩去玩。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...这样
<jyfl987> iGnome: 不行我来帮他
<iGnome> happyaron: 。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你个恶毒的
<adam8157> happyaron: 悦姐是成都人? 哎呦, 她前几天还去我家那边了, 羡慕嫉妒恨
<roylez> iGnome: 你家的人造人会飞了不？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么可能呢 用用脑子
<chuansheng> 大家好： 我用rsync的时候， 报错了， failed verification -- update discarded, 这是什么情况呢？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 帮个忙你也这样
<iGnome> 人造人。有特殊含义？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊?
<adam8157> iGnome: 窄宅啦
<iGnome> jyfl987: 要珍重疼猪
<happyaron> adam8157: :)
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那是 活一天就少一天了 是吧
<iGnome> adam8157: roylez的话，要提防。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。。你又来劲了。nnnd
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你自己可以撺掇小孩子提放主席 干嘛不允许我意淫腾腾
<iGnome> 啥小孩子。啥提放。。。
<iGnome> 没看明白，就乱说。
 * adam8157 汝不可揣测神意
 * roylez thou must not make bets on god's will.
<billlee> 大家给我推荐一个动态域名服务吧，看得眼花缭乱，不知道哪个好（关键是怕被gfwed)
<snugglecat> 5毛该有话说了。 你看伦敦骚乱， 英国不懂维稳的下场。 英国该像中国学习学习了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: lol 英国人恰巧是为了维护个人的人身不受公权力侵犯才有这样大的反应的
<snugglecat> jyfl987, :) 。 我不关心背后的原因。 我只是有兴趣看看 5毛 如何得意。
<billlee> 这是公共权力和个人权力的必然冲突
 * adam8157 微菜咋不在, 他的房子悬了
<iGnome> 都正常。 snugglecat 小摊贩被打，掀了警车。英国那可是杀了人。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么 你ex又带了朋友来？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥啊?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜昨天托我帮他去看房
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: 结果那个房东没给反应
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哈哈p
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是他自己住？
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 英国不是允许私人拥有枪支么？这次骚乱有枪战吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他说跟我合住
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 中国也不允许啊...但是...
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 那你们打算住哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个房东没反应, 还住啥
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 不知道。
<jyfl987> adam8157:  我问问地区而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正我不着急, 我什么时候想走就走,  他15号就来北京
<adam8157> jyfl987: 海淀?
<billlee> 大家给我推荐一个动态域名服务吧，看得眼花缭乱，不知道哪个好（关键是怕被gfwed)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 离上班近些就是了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜特激动, 要租个特好的房...
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 具体的我不关心。 我只是想 五毛 该说中国的维稳的伟大了
<iGnome> adam8157: 。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟他说别做白日梦
<iGnome> 微菜真是小孩子。。
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他老婆看好的, 他就不管多少都要租
<roylez> 破除幻想，早日拆迁
<adam8157> iGnome: 我跟他说你来了北京用钱的地方多, 找个稍微便宜点的, 他不听
<iGnome> 碰2次壁，就明白了。
<adam8157> roylez: 主席在魔都买了几套房?
<adam8157> iGnome: 他刚毕业, 不理解
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 都快结婚了 老婆不用这么哄了
<roylez> adam8157: 狗舍都买不起啊
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 回袋鼠国吧
<iGnome> 狗舍，没一平方。还是可以买的。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 所以我对ee当年拒了我相当有怨念
<iGnome> ..
<jyfl987> roylez: what? ee胆敢拒你？
<adam8157> roylez: 你俩还有这桥段呢?
<roylez> adam8157: 跟了ee，她直接在神国给我划一块庄园就好了
 * iGnome 向往宜居城市。bs 帝都，魔都。
<adam8157> roylez: 他估计是怕他控制不住自己, 基情了, 家庭不和谐影响崽崽心理
 * adam8157 我真能想
<iGnome> roylez: 你可以去跟排骨混的。去苏州。
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd
<iGnome> adam8157: ..
<roylez> iGnome: 东边没一个好的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那你去杭州吧
<jyfl987>  roylez 谁说的 杭州好 周末还可以去黄山逛逛
<iGnome> 杭州也还好。环境好。主要是树大
<jyfl987> 杭州千万别做那个地铁
<roylez> jyfl987: 我对杭州的印象也很差
<iGnome> 秦皇岛才好
<roylez> jyfl987: 上次去公司组织去杭州玩体会了
<iGnome> 我喜欢这
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 你有什么不开心的回忆 不妨说出来让大家开心开心
<adam8157> iGnome: roylez 都去威海吧
<billlee> 深圳的地铁更恐怖吧
<jyfl987> iGnome: 秦皇岛我去过 那里的人不怎么好
<iGnome> 威海也好
<roylez> jyfl987: 空气差，房子烂，还贵
<adam8157> 宜居得要死
<iGnome> 是啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 那你去我们黄山买房子吧 50w不到
<cfy> 谁用过crypt(3)?
<adam8157> 干净, 人口密度低, 气候好, 吃的好
<roylez> jyfl987: ...爬不上去啊...
<iGnome> roylez: 告诉你一个事情。庐山里面好多空房子。你去偷偷的住3年。 :D
<jyfl987> roylez: 我说黄山市呢 可以去跟我做邻居 我那房子加车库就49w
<iGnome> 出来。直接坐牢。 lol
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_0 有钱人
<iGnome> jyfl987: 还有车库。果然官2代啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 又不是现款买 你肯贷款 也可以买么
<cfy> adam8157: 有没有用过crypt?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 交不起首付
<jyfl987> iGnome: 车库就是个破房间
<iGnome> 还便宜。 49w有车库加房子。 nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<adam8157> cfy: 没有长期用, 试过
<cfy> 为啥用个crypt还要自己定义函数prototype的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我父母有公积金嘛  所以可以垫点 另外问做生意的朋友借了点
<cfy> adam8157: 我需要自己定义 char *crypt(const char *key, const char *salt); ?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 所以我说你可以去我们那买个房子 我们那空气不差 因为没有工业 额
<iGnome> jyfl987: 我去了。49w也可以买相同面积？
<adam8157> cfy: 啊? 你说crypt(3)啊 没用过
<jyfl987> iGnome: 出行也还方便 有国际机场 有高速公路 马上连动车也有了
<cfy> adam8157: 你在说啥?
<adam8157> cfy: cryptfs...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我又不是走内部通道买的 不过现在好像一平米涨了1k左右 有好多浙江人来买 还有上海人
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.你说加密是吧
<cfy> adam8157: 哦...
<adam8157> cfy: 那个key和salt都是加密的概念, 去了解下么
<roylez> jyfl987: 黄山？
<jyfl987> 我爸认识一个复旦教授 曾经在20w的时候买了3套房 现在可赚大了
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你要是确保可以买到。我就去买。
<iGnome> 。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 黄山市哈 不是住在黄山上
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我靠 我还骗你这个
<cfy> adam8157: 我好奇怪,为啥要自己定义一下....难道没有头文件么..
<iGnome> 额。我以为是山边上。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 等我有钱了去你那开重化工企业
<roylez> jyfl987: 真想全家移民河内。马上是财主了啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 黄山市又不大 离风景区 大概不到1个小时车程
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你老爸叫啥，电话啥的，都给我吧。我去联系下价格。
<billlee> adam8157, salt 有什么意义？
<jyfl987> roylez: 越南人对中国就跟中国人对日本一样 你可以想象一个日本人移民你到中国来的情况
<adam8157> cfy: 都通用了还加密个啥啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我爸爸又不卖房 你自己去找开发商就是了
<cfy> adam8157: ?
<roylez> jyfl987: 上海人把日本人当神贡啊
<jyfl987> happyaron: 恐怕不让开
<iGnome> jyfl987: 通过你老豆，肯定可以压价嘛
<jyfl987> roylez: 也就上海呗  其他地方他去了就有危险了
<cfy> adam8157: 不明白你的意思
<jyfl987> iGnome: 要可以的话 我干嘛每个月还背房贷 额
<iGnome> 那是假象。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 入海口都能开一个重化小岛，区区景区算神马。
<roylez> jyfl987: 方正县的女子嫁日本有产业哇
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 为啥不让开
<adam8157> cfy: billlee , 算法是算法, 不同的salt类似不同的table, 算出来会不一样
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你真要去买 就跟我做邻居吧 我在江南新城那快 而且我们那有个省重点高中 你小孩以后也可以直接进省重点 lol
<jyfl987> happyaron: 因为入海口是人民用的 没人关心 但是景区经常有中央大领导来 你问问他们答应不
<iGnome> 你又不在家。我揍谁呢。
<adam8157> cfy: billlee , 例如md5, crc32这些算法, 有通用的table, 但是你也可以选别的初始table
<jyfl987> roylez: 嘿嘿
<cfy> adam8157: 我是说,我没法直接用crypt,还有自己定义一下原型.难道没有头文件么?
<iGnome> 刚好要练习太极拳。
<adam8157> cfy: man 3 crypt
<cfy> adam8157: 我看了...
<jyfl987> 我真觉得黄山市不错 价格不贵 又靠杭州上海近
<adam8157> cfy: -lcrypt 加上了么
<jyfl987> 还有山
<cfy> adam8157: 加了
<cfy> adam8157: gcc myhtpasswd.c -lcrypt -Wall -Wextra
<adam8157> cfy: 提示?
<cfy> adam8157: 我想知道,包含crypt的头文件,在哪
<cfy> adam8157: 提示是,crypt的类型....
<adam8157> cfy: unistd.h啊
<cfy> adam8157: myhtpasswd.c:8:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘crypt’ [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
<cfy> adam8157: 返回值类型阿
 * cfy pasted "htpasswd" at http://paste2.org/get/1578035
<cfy> adam8157: above
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你那地方，没水嘛
<billlee> adam8157, 哦，那么一些软件要求必须设置保密的 salt, 这有什么意义呢？是防止反解出明文密码？
<adam8157> billlee: 他们用的通用算法和自己的私密salt, 就能防止啊
<adam8157> billlee: 尤其是可以反解的算法
<adam8157> cfy: 怎么会 我试下
<cfy> adam8157:  我也奇怪阿
<billlee> adam8157, 哦，知道了，谢谢
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有新安江  还有千岛湖
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus五笔输入法图标的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341273 如图，和其它两个的图标不协调啊，有什么方法可以替换么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 南浦月 — 2011-08-11 15:33
<jyfl987> iGnome: 千岛湖是黄山市和杭州各得一部分的
<iGnome> 隔好远的？
<iGnome> happyaron: 你上传多快？
<jyfl987> 那就有点路了 开车大概1个半小时到 在歙县
<jyfl987> 那里是徽商发源地 古代都是从那里坐船去杭州经商
<iGnome> jyfl987: 是嘛。才看了地图。
<iGnome> 要是有湖，有山，就好了。
<jyfl987> 那你住到歙县靠千岛湖的地方去就是了 iGnome 还可以跟 Kandu 经常来往 lol
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是不是
<kakakaka> hi
<^k^> kakakaka, 好  ㍧ 
<billlee> 一直没有搞清楚free输出的 -/+ buffers/cache 这一行是什么意思？是不是used减去buffers/cache和free加上buffers/cache?
<adam8157> cfy: 那行改成"#define _XOPEN_SOURCE 700" 放到stdio之前
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.原来如此.不用改,只要把stdio.h往后放就行.谢谢 :D
<adam8157> cfy: 简单说, 1, 你需要这个宏确定feature的开启; 2, 你不定义的话, 别的头文件可能会定义, 会出问题
<adam8157> cfy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6127921/is-the-crypt-function-declared-in-unistd-h-or-crypt-h
<^k^> ⇪ title: c - Is the crypt() function declared in unistd.h or crypt.h? - Stack Overflow
<adam8157> 我也是google来的
<kakakaka> hi
<hata> py 有什么跨平台的播放音频的项目？
<^k^> kakakaka, 好  ㍧ 
<cfy> adam8157: 不错.我试试,写个ccl的C库:)
 * adam8157 去翻了会儿资料, 再回来, 吹水的人就都没了
<cfy> adam8157: 看来你是核心 阿......
<adam8157> cfy: 我擦, 不是吧...
<Lemontreee> 有没有人能帮帮我，怎么用11.04的ubuntu连接下载公司xp电脑里的共享文件夹里东西
<Lemontreee> XP电脑的局域网名为MSOFFICE
<Lemontreee> Ubuntu的为WORKGROUP
<Lemontreee> 点Workgroup 都显示Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<iGnome> 蓝精灵The Smurfs(2011) happyaron
<Lemontreee> 点workgroup只能显示自己的电脑，却看不到XP局域网下的任何电脑
<iGnome> 长沙横店潇湘王府井影城 - 中国长沙天心区长沙市黄兴中路王府井百货10楼 - 地图
<iGnome> ‎15:20‎ - ‎16:30‎ - ‎17:40‎ - ‎18:50‎ - ‎20:00‎ - ‎21:10‎ - ‎22:20‎ - ‎23:30‎
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那是你的地址？
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, ??????????? 哪位啊
<iGnome> 影城
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, 柠檬宿舍和你是啥关系
<kakakaka> .oicebot
<kakakaka> .oicebot on
<Lemontreee> 不认识他，我一直这么叫的，能不能教教我怎么联到公司XP的局域网上啊？
<Lemontreee> samba都装完了，就是看不见公司的电脑
<Lemontreee> 只能看见自己的
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, 哦， 表示没用过。
<Lemontreee> 哦，有没哪位高人能教小弟一下。。。一年前能用的，现在突然不会用了
<jyfl987> Java                 : Java主页因为名称里带有"av"字样，被人人敏感词过滤系统无情的屏蔽，导致无法搜索，请众Javaer转发本状态，人工推广本主页，谢谢。主页网址：http://page.renren.com/60088249
<^k^> ⇪ title: 公共主页 - 人人网,renren.com,全部人人公共主页
<iGnome> Lemontreee: 如果没改动过smb.conf。右键点一个目录，设置共享，系统会帮你设置好的。
<Lemontreee> IGNOME，我没改那个文件
<Lemontreee> 我现在是想用我的UBUNTU 11.04 去连接别人的XP共享
<jakalax> hi
<iGnome> 试试先嘛。
<iGnome> 自动设置
<^k^> jakalax, 好  ㍨ 
<iGnome> 2个TS的。每个4xxk/s
<Lemontreee> 我设置了共享
<Lemontreee> 但是还是看不见别人的电脑。。。
<kakakaka> jrrp
<jakalax> 今天天气不错
<iGnome> 设置共享后，没看到啥提示，配置启动服务的那些？
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, 是不是你的ubuntu和windows不在一个workspace啊。 我有点印象
<Lemontreee> 是的
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, 不过完全忘了
<Lemontreee> 不在一个workgroup
<iGnome> 安装nmap。刷下自己的端口。看smb nmb啥的启动没。
<jyfl987> ffmpeg处理视频是通过gpu加速么 还是单纯依赖cpu??
<iGnome> 那就改一次。
<snugglecat> Lemontreee, 我现在完全不懂了。以前工作的时候倒是弄过，很久了
<Lemontreee> windows 是mshome, 我的是workgroup
<Lemontreee> 哦，我也是，去年不知道怎么弄成功了，现在怎么弄都不行
<iGnome> 现在改一次workgroup名。
<Lemontreee> 之前改过了，无效，又改回来了
<iGnome> sudo initctl restart smbd
<iGnome> 似乎还有nmbd
<jakalax> 天气不错
<Lemontreee> 你说重启吗？
<iGnome> 改名后，重启一次服务嘛
<iGnome> sudo initctl restart smbd
<Lemontreee> 我改名后用的是sudo service smbd restart 重启的
<Lemontreee> 这个行不行？
<iGnome> 也可以。这兼容的
<Lemontreee> 但是还是看不到别人的电脑
<iGnome> 看nmbd是不是也启动了。也重启一次。
<Lemontreee> 我装了samba smbclient smbfs
<iGnome> 剩下自己折腾了。
<Lemontreee> 然后就重启了sudo service smbd restart
<iGnome> 点目录共享，哪个时候，应该服务等都自动启动了。
<Lemontreee> 之前还把工作组改名字成mshome无用，又改回来
<Lemontreee> 还要重启nmbd？怎么重启？
<iGnome> 一样的语法
 * iGnome 没邻居，没samba，一个人占了一个光纤。
<roylez> 神就是浪费
<Lemontreee> 只要把工作组改成MSHOME?然后重启两个服务就行了？
<iGnome> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮ 那些win用户。
<iGnome> 是啊
<roylez> iGnome: nmbd？太恶毒了吧
<Lemontreee> 我来试试
<iGnome> 啥
<roylez> Lemontreee: lemonhall？
<iGnome> 又想妹朵
<roylez> iGnome: 猴子是给妹朵吗？
<iGnome> 猴子？
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/167402
<roylez> iGnome: 真想把你踢出去
<iGnome> 为啥
<iGnome> 那不舒服了？
<ilovezoe> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/08/10/225227/Copycat-hiPhone-5-Surfaces-In-China
<^k^> ⇪ title: Copycat "hiPhone 5" Surfaces In China - Slashdot
<cfy> jyfl987: 能搜索java阿...
<jyfl987> cfy: 大概改了下 java的权重 让他盖过 av
<iGnome> 1.2M. 居然是满速。 nnnd
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯...
<jyfl987> cfy: 听说过悲情路线么？
<Lemontreee> 两个都 重启了，现在Windows Network中连自己的电脑也看不见了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 为
<cfy> jyfl987: 没
<jyfl987> cfy: 台湾选举不是经常有
<Lemontreee> iGnome
<Lemontreee> 两个都 重启了，现在Windows Network中连自己的电脑也看不见了。。。
<iGnome> Lemontreee: 那可怜了。你问别人
<cfy> jyfl987: 不了解台湾...
<cfy> 神在乱执导阿...
<jyfl987> cfy: 好吧
<cfy> 同意的举手 :D
<iGnome> 那你来。 nnnd
<iGnome> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你们其他系统的
<lemonhall> 我来了
<Lemontreee> nnnd?...没别的招了吗？
<iGnome> ub就是这样设置的。 lol
<Lemontreee> nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。我用 fedora15到現在沒有用過samba..
<Lemontreee> 有没有哪位高手帮帮我啊，我已经一个星期搞不定这个问题了。。。
<Lemontreee> 那你用啥啊？
<lemonhal1> 用 dropbox 吧
<iGnome> 一个星期。那估计你改过蛮多了嘛。说不定动过conf了
<lemonhal1> 俩机器共享
<cfy> iGnome: 会用C给perl写库么?
<Lemontreee> 没改过，备份的
<iGnome> pm都没写过
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, 用 dropbox 嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 汇编呢?
<tusooa> ls
<lemonhal1> cfy, 要干嘛呢
<iGnome> 超，asm可以给perl用？
<tusooa> cfy: 用c不是有xs啥的
<Lemontreee> 我是能用啊，但是公司的文件存在XP的机器上，我要上他的共享文件夹才行啊
<lemonhal1> lemonhal1 sb 1kb
<tusooa> xs-loader
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/167404
<cfy> lemonhal1: 随便问问
<cfy> iGnome:  神不要说脏话...
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯.写起来方便不?
<lemonhal1> iGnome, PS 的吧
<iGnome> 没啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 男子汉大丈夫怎么能不说脏话？ 除非是娘儿们
<iGnome> 满速。 lol
<cfy> jyfl987: 你又不是神...
<jyfl987> cfy: 我说的是道理
<lemonhal1> jyfl987, nnd，  我就从不说脏话
<tusooa> jyfl987: 神，不是人。。。
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> lemonhal1: 果然
<jyfl987> tusooa: 点睛阿
<lemonhal1> :)
<tusooa> cfy: 貌似很。。。er.不方便
<iGnome> nnnnnnnnnd 不算脏话。
<iGnome> 只是一种情绪的文字表现
<cfy> tusooa: 我在看ccl的.说是很方便...不过nnnnd还是要看书...
<tusooa> 正好9个
<cfy> iGnome: 神应该是没有情绪的
<Lemontreee> 那个workgroup = 一定要和windows的一样吗？
<iGnome> 一边去
<cfy> tusooa: iGnome: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> tusooa: iGnome: 正好42个
<iGnome> 这家伙，看书，估计看郁闷了。
<iGnome> 太长了
<tusooa> \e${num}nd 就是
<cfy> C-u 42 n即可
<tusooa> perl6太变态了
<happyaron> iGnome: 200k/s
<iGnome> 额。没改多少吧
<happyaron> iGnome: 我手里没下The Smurfs，要看自己下
<iGnome> 哈皮。下啥呢
<happyaron> iGnome: hp7
<lemonhal1> lemonhal1, 我忘了怎么 winxp 共享了。 隐约觉得和 workgrounp有关系。
<iGnome> 我都贴图了。就是smurfs的
<iGnome> 2TS
<Lemontreee> 好像是无关的。。。
<happyaron> iGnome: 哦，传一份？
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, 就算winxp之间共享， 也和 workgrounp 有关吧。
<Lemontreee> 现在好像是samba找不到xp的ip地址
<iGnome> 还没下完
<happyaron> cfy: 我马上开始传了啊。
<happyaron> iGnome: ok
<Lemontreee> 哦
<tusooa> 用emacs的时候有时会Ctrl Shift不分，最3x的是，S-0(就是')'),按成C-0,反应过来了，结果因为前边有C-0,重复0次，还要再按一下
<lemonhal1> 完全忘了
<cfy>  happyaron: 哦.我已经配置测试好了
<iGnome> 95.5了，有一个
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<happyaron> iGnome: 我先试试到他vps速度能到多少
<happyaron> 不行就半夜传
<cfy> happyaron: 现在吧
<happyaron> cfy: 速度还可以
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, 你在 winxp 怎么在 地址栏中找其它机器的 共享文件夹的啊。 不是直接从网络邻居中双击。 貌似在 winxp的网络邻居 中看不到其他共享的机器， 类似 file:\\\workgroup\共享文件 酱紫可以打开的吧
<tusooa> axel里的'Connection gone.'居然翻译成连接继续。\e9nd
<iGnome> 额。本本我又不带的。只能明天了。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,Avg: 154.10 kByte/s
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, N年前用过 winxp 文件共享， 貌似就算在网络邻居有时也看不到目标电脑的。 貌似 如果 workgroup 不同的话
<Lemontreee> 哦，那你说UBUNTU必须设置成与XP一样的工作组名了？
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多能稳定到100k
<cfy> happyaron: 不错
<Lemontreee> 哦，那我等会改过来，但是改过来，重启了两个服务，还是看不见他们的电脑
<happyaron> cfy: 10h
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, 忘了， 只是提供一个思路， 我成功的时候用的也不是 ubuntu， 还是 feadro 4 时代的
<happyaron> cfy: 要不我在你服务器上下吧。。。
<iGnome> 1G的，居然也显得不清楚。 nnnnnnd
<happyaron> 这么传太费劲了。
<Lemontreee> 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 什么意思?
<happyaron> cfy: 我把种子传你vps上，用aria2下？
<cfy> happyaron: 可以阿,无所谓.那我去装
<GNUdog> happyaron, 给你个迅雷离线，下去吧
<lemonhal1> Lemontreee, 貌似 winxp 有时也看不到的吧， 必须得明确指定 file:///... 才能找到的
<happyaron> GNUdog: 我已经下好了，他们要看这个。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，装吧
<cfy> happyaron: 装好了
<GNUdog> happyaron, 看虾米啊？
<Lemontreee> 哦，我现在就把工作组改成MSHOME
<happyaron> GNUdog: hp7上 1080p
<iGnome> 生一个，也有7xxk/s
<GNUdog> happyaron, 唔，木有兴趣了
<lemonhal1> 忘了在网络邻居怎么找看不到的机器的共享文件夹。
<Lemontreee> 然后呢？
<GNUdog> 不过还是可以考虑来个链接的
<lemonhal1> 忘了忘了。 很久没用过网络邻居了。 我还是闭嘴吧， 不要误人子弟了
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhal1§ 用飛鴿，，linux下用iptux
<GNUdog> 唔，似乎我也找到了
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 啥飞鸽
<GNUdog> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 2010 1080p AC3 -Vrxuniique
<Lemontreee> 现在不是我不用，是他们不用
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhal1§ ..當我沒有說過，。，。
<Lemontreee> 他们的文件在XP上
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 什么跟什么啊
<happyaron> GNUdog: 我给他们那个是Honeyko的
<Lemontreee> 我只能用UBUNTU去连他们的局域网
<happyaron> GNUdog: 4G左右，我自己正在拖10G的
<ltn> 啥情况？
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 要和我传情信吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhal1§ ..不，我對雄性或者男性，沒有興趣
 * lemonhal1 画了两颗红心，用牙签穿起来， 绑在鸽子上。 鸽子带着两颗红心送到 CyrusYzGTt 。
<GNUdog> happyaron, 下 CtrlHD
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 酱紫的飞鸽吗
<happyaron> GNUdog: 在下TwiZTED...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<lemonhal1> GNUdog, ???????????????????
<ltn> 是要在局域网传文件还是干吗的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看騰訊有沒有AV看先
<lemonhal1> 到底谁跟我扫扫盲， 啥是 GNU
<GNUdog> happyaron, 就画质而言，CtrlHD 绝对胜过绝大多数组
<happyaron> cfy: 开始下载了。
<happyaron> GNUdog: 哦。
<lemonhal1> GNU 是一个系统还是一个组织
<happyaron> GNUdog: 我看看去。
<GNUdog> 还有 ESiR
<happyaron> cfy: 比我传快多了，现在已经到500k了
<lemonhal1> GNU - GNU No Unix
<lemonhal1> 到底谁跟我扫扫盲， 啥是 GNU
<lemonhal1> GNU 是一个系统还是一个组织
<happyaron> GNUdog: 多谢，我没啥经验。
<ltn> lemonhal1: GNU's Not Unix
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 飞鸽 feiq
<ltn> lemonhal1: google一下
<lemonhal1> ltn, 哦
<happyaron> cfy: 会不会被服务商封杀？
<lemonhal1> ltn, 解释下不好吗， 这里就是让懒人问的哇
<cfy> happyaron: aria2好用么?有什么参数么?
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道...
<iGnome> happyaron: 那再给我magnet
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ 你要跟 lemonhal1 說，，不是我要
<happyaron> cfy: aria2c abc.torrent
<atcho> cfy: 那个 igoogle 呢？
<happyaron> iGnome: 稍等哈
<cfy> happyaron: 这样不错..
<cfy> atcho: ?
<cfy> atcho: iGnome
<atcho> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个iGoogle呢？
<happyaron> iGnome: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e230dc67b2d24db33660d4efaad64720671f4f27&dn=Harry%20Potter%20%26%20The%20Deathly%20Hallows%20Pt1%202010%20BDrip%201080p%20Honeyko%20Proper
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho§ ???不懂？？
<atcho> iGnome: 你是iGoogle？
<happyaron> iGnome: magnet启动最起码得15分钟吧。
<ltn> lemonhal1: 这里回答不能很容易找到答案的问题。比如xxx如何做，xxx为什么这么。而xxx是什么的问题，恐怕google一下上个wikipedia要不了5秒吧
<cfy> happyaron: magnet是torrent?
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 我要啥
<iGnome> atcho: 。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<happyaron> cfy: aria2c 后面加magnet url也行，加torrent文件也行。
<lemonhal1> ltn, 我懒得打键盘
<iGnome> happyaron: 不会吧。只是有点慢，下载种子
<ltn> lemonhal1: 你已经打了这么多字啦！
 * lemonhal1 不知道我现在打的是什么
<cfy> happyaron: 算了.那你的torrent文件哪里找的?
<happyaron> cfy: 我本地用transmission，服务器上就aria2
<happyaron> cfy: TPB
<iGnome> happyaron: 开始下载文件了。不慢的
<happyaron> cfy: 跑到900k了
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 我要啥了
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 我要啥了
<happyaron> iGnome: 启动速度慢啊。
<iGnome> 啥慢。你才给的magnet啊。
<lemonhal1> 哦， 飞鸽啊
<lemonhal1> 我要飞鸽， 给谁飞去啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhal1§ 關於 samba的求助。。問 atcho
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯..快...1MB了..
<iGnome> 现在1xxk/s
<happyaron> iGnome: 你要先下载metadata，然后再通过DHT和PXE找peers
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, 那不是我的求助， 是 Lemontreee
<iGnome> 那快的。
<iGnome> 速度在涨
<lemonhal1> CyrusYzGTt, Lemontreee != lemonhal1
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhal1§ ..
<Lemontreee> 谁能给我发个samba的详细教程的网址？我自己看看
<happyaron> iGnome: 嗯，昨天你咋说这个速度慢呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> 暈了，，
<iGnome> 那没人。
<atcho> Lemontreee: 不知道samba。。。
<atcho> ，记得我么 iGnome
<happyaron> cfy: 进程被kill了？
<Lemontreee> 。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<iGnome> atcho: 不记得
<cfy> happyaron: 不是我干的..
<happyaron> cfy: 是管理猿的脚本干的？
<happyaron> cfy: 还是aria2的bug。。。
<cfy> happyaron: bug吧
<roylez> iGnome: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151378.htm
<cfy> happyaron: 程序还能看到阿
<roylez> iGnome: 神，你要去了吗？
<atcho> iGnome: 乱码。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你重开的?
<happyaron> cfy: 看你一直占那么多带宽，不爽你呗。lol
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<iGnome> ？？
<happyaron> iGnome: 下吧下吧，cfy的vps给你上传中。
<iGnome> 才3用户，不行啊
<iGnome> 上不去速度
<happyaron> iGnome: 你只能等待
<happyaron> iGnome: 等待获得更多peer
<happyaron> 这就是没tracker的悲剧
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你用 ruby 的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: jekyll是ruby的
<lemonhal1> ruby??
<lemonhal1> 啥是 ruby
<tusooa> MaskRay: 从roylez处抄过来的
<lemonhal1> MaskRay, 一函数式语言？？？
<iGnome> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/167409
<MaskRay> tusooa: {% include tag.html %} 这些是什么
<tusooa> MaskRay: liquid
<iIlL0oO> {% 代码 %}
<happyaron> iGnome: 不错
<iIlL0oO> 跟php差不多
<MaskRay> tusooa: haml 用过吗？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不是haml
<MaskRay> tusooa: haml 用过吗？
<atcho> 乱乱乱乱码
<atcho> 有用erc的吗 咋乱码呢
<MaskRay> tusooa: 相关文章是自动的？
<ltn>  atcho: erc不乱码
<tusooa> MaskRay: jekyll自动搞的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我想转 jekyll 了
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> _includes/tag.html 是什么神奇的语言
<Tennessee3Waltz> hi, all english?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 就是include的啊
<lemonhal1> MaskRay, 你那 innerhtml 不是弄好了吗
<tusooa> MaskRay: 都有liquid的
<tusooa> template
<happyaron> cfy: 2M/s...
<GNUdog> happyaron, 速度还好啊，3MB/s
<Tennessee3Waltz> I wanna post a thread including a picture. Do you any guys know how to post picture?
<happyaron> 第一次在学校外下电影看到这个速度。
<Tennessee3Waltz> 可以用中文啊. 呵呵.
<happyaron> GNUdog: 额，这叫还好。。。
<GNUdog> happyaron, 真的是还好而已
<happyaron> GNUdog: 你习惯高带宽的条件了，不知道平民百姓的疾苦。
<iIlL0oO> kk@ub3:~$ gem install jekyll
<iIlL0oO> Fetching: liquid-2.2.2.gem (100%)
<iIlL0oO> Fetching: fast-stemmer-1.0.0.gem (100%)
<iIlL0oO> Building native extensions.  This could take a while...
<iGnome> happyaron: 用户5个左右的跳。 nnnnd 速度从700跳到200了。太bt
<happyaron> iGnome: 慢慢来。
<happyaron> iGnome: 本身这就是BT
<GNUdog> https://p.twimg.com/AWje74nCMAAf6BX.png
<happyaron> lol
<tusooa> <tusooa> MaskRay: 就是include的啊  [16:35]
<tusooa> <lemonhal1> MaskRay, 你那 innerhtml 不是弄好了吗
<tusooa> <tusooa> MaskRay: 都有liquid的
<tusooa> <tusooa> template
<iIlL0oO> kk@ub3:~$ jekyll -v
<iIlL0oO> Jekyll 0.11.0
<happyaron> cfy: 又killed
<iGnome> 有种子，都很稳定速度的啊
<iIlL0oO> 才 0.11 版本啊
<tusooa> 0.11?没测试过。吾用的0.10
<happyaron> iGnome: 啥客户端
<iGnome> 难道有一个是在vps？
<cfy> happyaron: 写在while里?
<iIlL0oO> kk@ub3:~$ gem -v
<iIlL0oO> 1.8.7
<iGnome> qbittorrent
<happyaron> cfy: 你来搞吧。。。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 好的，不转了
<happyaron> iGnome: 有可能给你上传的有cfy的vps
<Tennessee3Waltz> 请问 happyaron: 如何发布带图片的帖子? 我如何上传图片呢? 我的图片是本地的.
<iGnome> 那是
<tusooa> ..
<happyaron> iGnome: 刚才他这儿程序出错来着
<Tennessee3Waltz> 打搅一下:)
<iGnome> 设置自动关机。
<happyaron> Tennessee3Waltz: 看 /topic
<iGnome> 下班
<happyaron> roylez: 他又下班
<Tennessee3Waltz> 请问 happyaron:  去哪里看topic?
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 页面的模板是哪个？
<happyaron> Tennessee3Waltz: 输入 /topic
<happyaron> cfy: 用iptables把ee的ip疯了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<Tennessee3Waltz> 在当前聊天输入框了吗?
<cfy> happyaron: how?
<tusooa> MaskRay`: _layouts/default.html
<happyaron> cfy: 不大记得具体参数了。。。 我就知道 -s a.b.c.d -j DROP
<cfy> happyaron: [#1 SIZE:670.6MiB/4,349.4MiB(15%) CN:27 SEED:5 SPD:4.0MiBs ETA:15m05s]
<happyaron> cfy: 话说，你也在下？
<happyaron> cfy: 咱们俩同时在下？
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 所有页面都是这个吧
<cfy> happyaron: 我上不去你的说的网站
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 那完蛋了?
<happyaron> cfy: 我停了吧，你继续
<cfy> happyaron: 这样也行?那文件不会出错么?
<happyaron> cfy: 你是在我主目录里吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 是阿...我su - aron弄得...
<happyaron> cfy: 我可不知道会发生啥。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: post有另外的_layouts/post.html
<happyaron> cfy: 停掉
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 有那disqus的评论
<happyaron> cfy: aria2c -c abc.torrent
<cfy> happyaron: 停了...
<happyaron> cfy: 你来吧，哈哈。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/iksxd.png
<happyaron> 主席的图不能看。
<happyaron> 只有sinaimg的有时可以看看。
<happyaron> 别的不能点。
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/axESv.jpg
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 决定 fork 你的了
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> -> [HttpSkipResponseCommand.cc:180] Resource not found
<happyaron> cfy: 然后？
<happyaron> 挂了？
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/tGZT2.jpg
<cfy> [#1 SIZE:5.9MiB/4,349.4MiB(0%) CN:18 SEED:11 SPD:259.3KiBs UP:4.2KiBs(89.8KiB) ETA:4h
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。从头开始了。。。
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/PuPn0.jpg
<flay> happyaron: ubuntu10.10 启动的时候 运行/scripts/init-bottom 等待时间比较长 有没有办法加快点
<happyaron> flay: 没
<happyaron> 或者说至少我还不知道。
<flay> 我解开img文件看了下 就是执行的udev
<Kandu> jyfl987: 有點遠
<flay> 应该是在找硬件还是干嘛
<roylez> cfy: videos to rent http://i.imgur.com/RMZcn.gif
<metbsd> ticket system中文是甚么呀
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/9xKSy.jpg
<Lemontreee> 是不是必须得知道局域网共享机器的IP才能查看到？
<Kandu> Lemontreee: smbtree?
<Lemontreee> 我看看
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/Uah3g.jpg
<Lemontreee> smbclient -L //server -U user
<Lemontreee> WORKGROUP
<Lemontreee> 	\\MUFENG-ATLANTIS		mufeng-atlantis server (Samba, Ubuntu)
<Lemontreee> 		\\MUFENG-ATLANTIS\Canon-MX420-series	Canon MX420 series
<Lemontreee> 		\\MUFENG-ATLANTIS\IPC$           	IPC Service (mufeng-atlantis server (Samba, Ubuntu))
<Lemontreee> 		\\MUFENG-ATLANTIS\print$         	Printer Drivers
<Lemontreee> MSHOME
<GNUdog> happyaron, 感觉现在唯一能让我有下载欲望的，就是 港姐決戰前夕之傳聞對話 + 2011香港小姐競選決賽
<ilovezoe> http://i1.hoopchina.com.cn/user/357/5234357/13112130050.jpg
<happyaron> GNUdog: 呃
<Lemontreee> 有没有人能帮我解决一下难题 啊，好像是因为系统不用Gnome了
<Lemontreee> 所以不能直接从network中查看局域网了？
<moriramar> Lemontreee: 今天還是昨天 Samba 3.6 發佈了，你看看你是不是更新了？
<moriramar> metbsd: 不會是黄牛系統吧？
<metbsd> 哈哈哈
<metbsd> 我喜欢这个翻译
<Lemontreee> 我的是2:3.5.8
<Lemontreee> 没提示更新啊。。。
<moriramar> Lemontreee: 那我不太了解，你說不用 Gnome 了是什麼意思？
<Lemontreee> 以前 gnome平台装完samba直接在network里面就能看到别人的电脑
<Lemontreee> 现在不行了
<Lemontreee> 现在最新的UBUNTU不用GNOME了
<Lemontreee> 打开后，看不到别人的电脑了
<moriramar> Lemontreee: 最新版的不會說的是 11.10 吧？
<Lemontreee> 11.04的
<GNUdog> 用 NFS 啦
<cuihao> 矮油，NOI网站挂掉了
<happyaron> cuihao: noi网站能运行这么久，我都表示很惊讶了
<tusooa> .
<cuihao> 听说NOI提供的是Linux，对我们班去的那个表示担心
<GNUdog> cuihao, 什么叫提供的是 Linux？
<cuihao> 不是NOI Linux吗，我们班的人说的
<GNUdog> cuihao, 一直都是
<GNUdog> https://anylinux.net/post/1302.html -> 几年前就喷过
<cuihao> 里面的FP是旧的那种，没办法用的吗 = =
<cuihao> 诶，反正我已放弃OI。
 * leyle 上班就是上网，蛋疼阿，下班还是上网，悲剧阿
<zhojang> 我刚装了google earch，但是老崩溃
<zhojang> 删除了那些libQt*.so，中文有了，但是打不开了 :(
<qingshi163> zhojang: google earth用的qt3吧
<zhojang> 它自己的依赖里面木有写
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 不比寻常的终端乱码，怎么处理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341294 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 习惯了远离 — 2011-08-11 17:30
<cfy> happyaron: 是直接被kill -9弄掉的...
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看限速200kb怎么样
<happyaron> cfy: 限速到600就行
<happyaron> cfy: 我看都是在1M以上才可能被kill
<happyaron> cfy: 限速到200你得下多久啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我限速500,被kill了...
<qingshi163> zhojang: 依赖里面没有是因为google earth包里面把所有需要的qt的库都包含了
<happyaron> cfy: 那就别限速了，一直用脚本来调用它下载吧
<mswwjick> 请问有VPN服务器吗
<cfy> happyaron: 可是这样的话,是被kill -9弄掉的...文件不会损坏么?
<happyaron> cfy: wget被kill -9，用wget -c继续下载，会不会损坏呢？
<happyaron> cfy: aria2也有-c
<happyaron> cfy: 最近几秒下载的数据没写到磁盘，就丢失了
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道.wget可能还好,我觉得.想aria2c依赖.aria的,估计就要损坏了..
<cfy> happyaron: 这样么?
<cfy> happyaron: 我先吃饭
<happyaron> cfy: aria那是状态信息，没事的
<cfy> happyaron: eta 6h
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<cfy> happyaron: 那我不限速,试试,到时候你给sha512sum
<cfy> happyaron: 对了,可以用par2修复
<zhojang> @qingshi163:哦对，都打在包里了
<happyaron> cfy: bt本身就会校验数据，有问题的地方会重下
<mswwjick> quit
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼限速 kill?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 我在vps上跑aria2 ,被 kill -9
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 呃。。。vps禁止多线程下载吧
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 不知道..
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 好多VPS服务协议里都说，禁止滥用贷款
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 带宽
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 哦
<GNUdog> cfy, 用的哪家的 VPS 啊？
<lemonhal1> knownbad, 字体格式 -- 怎么翻译
<lemonhal1> text style? text format?
<jiero> lemonhal1: ...你还在啊。听说你退出了。
<lemonhal1> 退出什么
<lemonhal1> 字体格式 -- 怎么翻译
<lemonhal1> text style? text format?
<jiero> lemonhal1: 好像说不来的意思。
<jiero> 字体格式是什么？
<jiero> font format?
<cfy> GNUdog: brust
<lemonhal1> 字体， bold， 对齐
<GNUdog> cfy, burst 吧 = =
<lemonhal1> 下划线等
<jiero> lemonhal1:  font, bold, ___
<lemonhal1> 不单字体
<lemonhal1> 我要一总称
<lemonhal1> 你应该认错人了
<snugglecat> 我是这位
<jiero> snugglecat: 果然。。。不是柠檬。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> snugglecat: 你大大的坏。。。该封:P
<jiero> snugglecat:  font family
<snugglecat> 我要 "文本格式" 的 翻译. 不单字体
<snugglecat> 不单字体
<snugglecat> 对齐等啥的
<jiero> snugglecat: 我不懂中文。
<snugglecat> 就是文本有关的格式
<jiero> snugglecat:  一般分字符格式和段落格式两种。
<snugglecat> 字体， 文本对齐
<jiero> snugglecat: character format
<snugglecat> 都包括
<snugglecat> 都包括
<jiero> paragraph format
<snugglecat> text format 行不
<jiero> snugglecat: 随你吧。。。我不知道了。文字格式的直接翻译。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 谢谢了
<jiero> snugglecat: 因为那种语言都是照着习惯翻译的，我不知道中文习惯就算了吧。
<samul>  /quit
<tusooa> ls
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦， 谢谢了
<snugglecat> -rw-r--r-- 1 snugglecat users 250 snugglecat.sb
<snugglecat> tusooa, 好了吗
<snugglecat> -rw-r--r-- 1 #ubuntu-cn users 250 snugglecat.sb
<snugglecat> -rw-r--r-- 1 #ubuntu-cn users 250 tusooa.sb
<tusooa> knownBetter: 啥意思？
<tusooa> knownBetter: 啥sb?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你不是 ls 吗
<tusooa> knownBetter: ...
<snugglecat> 列出了俩 sb, 大小都250
<tusooa> knownBetter: 没让你-l
<snugglecat> 哦
<tusooa> knownBetter: 而且有重名
<snugglecat> :)
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • /etc/fstab 已安装为 /etc/fstab.pacnew http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341299 ( 2/11) 正在更新 filesystem [######################] 100% 警告：/etc/fstab 已安装为 /etc/fstab.pacnew 是不是要将fstab.pacnew的内容添加到fstab？ fstab Code: # # /etc/fstab: static file system information # # <file system>        <dir>         <type>    <options>          <dump> ...
<tusooa> ^k^: 不用的
<^k^> tusooa, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍪ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 你是个bot
<^k^> tusooa, 是的，我是世界上最先进的人工智能聊天机器人。  ㍪ 
<tusooa> ^k^: lubotu2 经常说 'please don't think I'm intelligent, I'm only a bot!' 这句话似乎同样也适用于你
<cuihao> ^k^：我也是bot，我们比比看吧
<tusooa> cuihao: 'log
<cuihao> tusooa：你坑爹呢，你
<cuihao> tusooa：command not found
<tusooa> cuihao: 'nicklog MaskRay
<tusooa> cuihao: 'log
<tusooa> cuihao: 'log
<cuihao> tusooa：command not found
<cuihao> tusooa：command not found
<cuihao> tusooa：command not found
<tusooa> cuihao: 'log
<^k^> cuihao: .. ..
<tusooa> cuihao: -rp
<cuihao> tusooa：fuuuuuuu
<cuihao> ^k^, 我是智能机器人，我是智能机器人，我是智能机器人。
<tusooa> ^k^: pk这伪bot
<^k^> cuihao, 你似乎很光明的我，法官。  ㍪ 
<cuihao> ^k^, 你的汉语水平真差劲，不可理喻，不可理喻
<tusooa> cuihao: 老重复干吗
 * adam8157 
 * tusooa ...
<cuihao> tusooa, 我喜欢诶
<^k^> cuihao, 我敢打赌，你说给大家。  ㍪ 
 * adam8157 人都哪里去了
<cuihao> ^k^, 你丫的在说什么，说什么
<tusooa> adam8157: 吾是人
<^k^> cuihao, 这是很好的信息。  ㍪ 
<adam8157> tusooa: 我一直很好奇诶, 你和ee搞得东西差不多, 也是大叔么?
<adam8157> 0_0
<cuihao> 丫的，我A不过他，他的汉语理解不能
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，限速的，相當於給定流量了
<adam8157> 大叔不说话了
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，限速的，相當於給定流量了
<Kandu> cfy: 像我們這樣的小站，流量不平均的，我覺得還是限流量不限速的比較適合
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 今天街上站了很多绿帽子的，网易也关了评论，到底发生什么了？
<jiero> Evanescence: 发现maxCPU是性能杀手啊。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么了？我没发现什么问题啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計那些希望戴綠帽
<am290333566> G+上也有人说，但是我还是不知到发生来什么事。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我关了它，用apt安装东西时播放音乐都不带卡的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，我是安装了你说的那个增加cpu进程处理的那个patch，所以不敢卸载，上面不是说之少要700才能体现出差异么
<jiero> Evanescence: 是设置cpuMax的保护，把保护关了就行。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没看见啥保护啊，
<jiero> Evanescence:  设置里有。
<Evanescence> 现在手机没电，也无法查看
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，我倒时候去看看
<jiero> Evanescence: LGDB我准备1周内搞到1000个。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥LGDB ？
<jiero> Evanescence:  Linux Game Data Base
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个是数据库还是啥？
<caleb-> 1000个？
<jiero> Evanescence: wiki类的在线网站。
<jiero> caleb-: 恩。现在有大约925个了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，不错啊，我去查查
<jiero> caleb-: 还差75。我知道10个。
<caleb-> jiero: url?
<jiero> lgdb.org
<jiero> http://lgdb.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<Evanescence> jiero: 不错的地方啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个地方看着就像geek或者牛人出没的，我也看看有没有订阅的RSS
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 要找牛人的话。。。http://planetdev.freegamedev.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: FreeGameDev Planet - Development
<jiero> roylez_: 主席安康
<roylez_> jiero: 平身~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Evanescence> jiero: o(∩∩)o...哈哈，再收藏，我已经有很多收藏的网站了，但是大多是订阅，阅读器里也积累了很多没看，没时间看啊
<roylez_> jiero: 我打算卸了HoN了，没有朋友玩，跟老外玩一直被踢
<jiero> roylez_: 随你啊。
<jiero> roylez_: 我只2个小时就不玩了。
<roylez_> jiero: ...你坑我下那么大的安装文件
<jiero> roylez_:我有坑你吗——我这是又重复一边我的感觉，尽管早就告诉你了
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_: 我评级垃圾的游戏很多人都给满分的。所以我也不把自己的评分当回事。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 你們之間的對話，好有基情
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 于是, 你耐不住寂寞了...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 非也，，我是表達觀衆的圍觀心情
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 好阿
<adam8157> 竟然又出现一个同事...
 * adam8157 这频道好多卧底
<roylez_> adam8157: 谁？我踢了他
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu有系统开机启动项（进程）管理的软件吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341308 好像再哪里看到过这个软件，还是中文版的，现在死活找不到啦 就像windows下的msconfig的那个东东 ubuntu强大的软件管理器，牛毛多的软件，就是不知到我要找的那个牛毛叫啥名字呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lusijin — 2011-08-11 19:1 ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚下线那个
<caleb-> 同事上同一个 channel?
<roylez_> adam8157: 上下线被我ignore了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...干嘛踢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 主席下劃綫，，幹麼封我的嘴，，我又不是說你，，
<roylez_> adam8157: 好玩...
<adam8157> caleb-: 我们有自己的irc服务器, 但是好多人同时挂在这边
 * jiero 爱主席
<adam8157> roylez_: 羡慕有op的
 * adam8157 ...
<jiero> .oicebot on
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<adam8157> 在都不在...
 * adam8157 游泳好累, 再歇会儿回家
<roylez_> ChanServ 似乎没反应了
<roylez_> 不能deop了
<roylez_> 大lag
<roylez_> nnnnd
<adam8157> oh?
<adam8157> 我带帽子啦!!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 羨慕有 op的
<adam8157> roylez_: 以后也会有么?
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 羡慕去吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 没，你公司里面挂一个不掉线的就有
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 算了, 我又不暴力
<adam8157> roylez_: 这op你给我的? 你权限这么大呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: 暂时的，离线就没
 * adam8157 休息够了, 回家
<moriramar> 已支援的演算法:
<moriramar> 有人能辨別上面的亂碼是哪個字符集的嗎？
<billlee> bot 怎么没有跳出来？
<snugglecat> arch 的 phun 怎么装啊
<snugglecat> arch 的 phun 怎么装啊
<snugglecat> arch 的 phun 怎么装啊
<billlee> snugglecat, 不必重复发，没有人说话的时候过很久你的发言都能被人看到
<snugglecat> billlee, 我很急啊
<billlee> snugglecat, 急也没办法，懂的人看到了会说的，你这样发一次和连续发三次没区别。
<snugglecat> billlee, 有啥有作用的。
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<zmcbb30> GunsNRose: 花枪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 好久不见了
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<zmcbb30> 哑火 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 你去蜜月了？
<zmcbb30> roylez 没
<zmcbb30> 在混饭吃
<GunsNRose> zmcbb30, hi
<atcho> tcp。。。
<atcho> 这么多乱码？
<atcho> 我这个是不是乱码？
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 你变成点点哥了 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .既是点。点既是点头，nod
<zmcbb30> ......
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 有个机器人 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 你说 ^k^ ？它是人机合一
<zmcbb30> 我说这个 --> roylez
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ......
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 公司里面常年挂
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 你非常确定 ?
<zmcbb30> roylez 你还在忙啥 ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch 党， arch 怎么装 phun 啊
<zmcbb30> roylez 你在用Ubuntu否 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 写东西。几年没用了
<zmcbb30> ........
<jiero> snugglecat: 装那个干嘛？
<zmcbb30> win7  ?
<jiero> snugglecat: 装powder
<snugglecat> jiero, powder 也装了， 儿子不大会玩
<soiamso> roylez_ 现在用win ？
<roylez_> soiamso: archlinux
<jiero> snugglecat: 我不知道啦。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 请大家帮忙查看以下这个log 要怎么解决网络问题阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341315 我原来刚装了arch时没这个提示。但是第一次升级后就有这个问题了 开机显示这个性息 Quote: Wed Aug 10 22:57:28 2011: Warning: Your network settings are deprecated. Wed Aug 10 22:57:28 2011: Please refer to /etc/rc.conf on how to define a sing le wired Wed Aug  ...
<snugglecat> jiero, 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch 党， arch 怎么装 phun 啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, AUR 不支持 64的， 还有一个废弃的
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 变大作家了 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 没...
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 写啥东西要几年 ?
<GunsNRose> ^k^, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120912
<moriramar> 那要不然再試試 Bot？
<moriramar> 已支援的演算法 |
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 如果自动调节的话， 图形会变形啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..那就自動判斷 chrome進入 httpname/chrome firefox進入 httpname/firefox
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 应该判断分辨率吧。问题是怎么判断， 有个图形都得调整大小啊。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我现在是啥都按百分比来做
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..你不會弄 幾個不同分辨率的圖片麼？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 痛苦啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那就切割掉。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 更痛苦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 让我痛苦吧， 貌似没什么好办法
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 休克
<zmcbb30> .........
<snugglecat> zmcbb30, 你一上来就 .................. 啊
<zmcbb30> snugglecat: 是的
<zmcbb30> o_O
<zmcbb30> O_o
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍬ 
<roylez_> cfy: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用hostapd自己架无线AP
<MaskRay``> tusooa: ok
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋看自己的网卡支持啥模式?
<adam8157> roylez_: 你上推了啊? 稀客...
<duan_huiqiang> 我使用STC-ISP.exe下载程序到STC12C5410系列单片机，今天换了一根USB转RS232串口线之后就再也不能下载程序了。
<duan_huiqiang> 请问linux下使用什么工具烧制STC12C5410AD系列单片机啊？
<GunsNRose> linux下开发单片机呀，没啥好用的吧
<roylez_> adam8157: iw list
<gbk> 洗发水 为什么指的arch
<roylez_> adam8157: feedburner自带发的推
<duan_huiqiang> GunsNRose: 那你知道windows下可以用什么替代STC-ISP.exe吗？
<euroford> duan_huiqiang: 这个的找开发商
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似我的网卡啥都支持
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么芯片
<adam8157> roylez_: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35) 这个?
<euroford> adam8157: intel的网卡，一般都没有问题吧
<GunsNRose> duan_huiqiang, 很久没用STC的了，用cortex-m0的芯片吧，便宜又好用
<duan_huiqiang> GunsNRose: 我是帮老师做项目，单片机由不得我啊。谢谢！
<roylez_> adam8157: lspci -k
<euroford> duan_huiqiang: 谁卖你板子，找谁要啊
<adam8157> roylez_: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN
<duan_huiqiang> euroford: 我们这几天坏了三根USB转串口线了，唉，衰啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 内核模块
<euroford> duan_huiqiang: 找个带串口的台式机，方便些
<adam8157> roylez_: iwlagn
<roylez_> adam8157: 基本上悲催了吧
<euroford> adam8157: 出了什么问题？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席威武
<adam8157> roylez_: 求详细命令 信不过tab出来的
<euroford> iwlagn应该是很常用的驱动啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virtualbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341317 在Ubuntu 11.04上新装了virtualbox，安装了windows,装完后发现找不到device这个按钮了，因此没有办法进行Devices -> Install Guest Additions，也就是实现全屏和鼠标可以自由移动的功能，有人知道吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 deng2009 — 2011-08-11 20:57
<roylez_> adam8157: lsmod看看，有没有mac80211
<roylez_> adam8157: 有这个就能做ap
<adam8157> roylez_: 有的
<roylez_> en
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#intel_chipset_comments
<^k^> ⇪ title: compatibility_drivers [Aircrack-ng]
<void1> 问个网络问题
<void1> 两个ap接在一个路由上。两台电脑分别接在这两个ap上，路由有dhcp，两台电脑同一网段。如何让他们互通？
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过不一定有atheros靠谱。atheros可是把所有规范都开放出来了的
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似只有ibss managed monitor
<cfy> void1: iptables来包转发吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有AP阿，那就不行咯
<cfy> void1: 好点的路由,自动会设置吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 老老实实买路由器
<NoIE> http://plsw.net/ragdoll.htm
<cfy> adam8157: 路由有啥好...
<euroford> void1: 这样有什么问题吗，应该可以直接通的
<cfy> adam8157: 个破路由
<roylez_> adam8157: 27的网卡你买不起阿
<void1> 这个和转发关系不大吧，也没地方转发呀
<void1> euroford: 问题就是不通
<cfy> void1: 两个网络,也算转发吧,虽然一般来说是作好的?你openwrt?
<cfy> ddwrt?
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是路由爽啊, 省事儿, 也不用一直开笔记本, 还可以拿到床上玩儿
<euroford> void1: 两台机器ping中间的dhcp服务器，都通吗？
<void1> 没有折腾过固件
<roylez_> adam8157: 路由也就80
<void1> euroford: 通的
<void1> 两台机器都正常上网
<euroford> void1: 路由有限制吧
<void1> cfy: 按说应该算是在一个网络里的，ip都是dhcp分的，当然是一个网段
<euroford> void1: VLAN了？
<snugglecat> arch libcxcore 怎么安装啊
<void1> euroford: 如果都不用ap，那么可以通的，应该不是路由限制
<euroford> void1: 好像有一个最大hop数，应该不会有问题的
<cfy> void1: 不是
<NoIE> http://plsw.net/bullet.htm
<euroford> void1: ap有没有访问限制？
<cfy> void1: 一般来说,两个网络之间的包如果不转发,是收不到的
<euroford> cfy: ap就是干这个的
<void1> ap本来就没有限制啊
<euroford> 无线和有线之间的网桥
<void1> 如果一个ap，一个网线，也可以访问呢
<euroford> void1: 有的ap可以设置访问控制的
<cfy> euroford: 不转发包,一个网络有啥用,我也说不清楚
<cfy> euroford: void1: 我的openwrt,就需要转发,否则有线和无线是分开的
<euroford> cfy:ap是数据链路层转发，不是IP层转发
<cfy> euroford: void1: 但是一般来说,这个转发,路由器应该作好的呀
<cfy> euroford: 技术我不懂....
<euroford> cfy: 是啊，一般的AP都是默认启动转发的
<euroford> void1: 你登陆到一个AP中，看看能否ping到另一台机器?
<cfy> roylez_: 误区三：不配dhcp。kindle用静态ip比用dhcp麻烦多了，输几个数字要死人的。
<cfy> void1: 你这个意思像是:静态比动态好 :D
<void1> 我的ap都没折腾过固件，没法登录的
<roylez_> cfy: 咋啦
<cfy> roylez_: 语文问题
<chuansheng> 有点意思阿 ～～～｀
<cfy> roylez_: 主席,你的blog不错....改天,我也配一个去...
<roylez_> cfy: 一直不喜欢臃肿的wordpress，这个纯文本的
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯...我本来想从头写一个简单的...
<roylez_> cfy: .... 你果然是吃多了的一族的
<euroford> void1: ap一般用http也可以访问的
<cfy> roylez_: .......
<euroford> void1: 管理工具中，一般都有Ping
<cfy> MaskRay``: haskell 和c库交互容易不
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 出来
<roylez_> cfy: 我继续看上次没看完僵尸片去了
<cfy> roylez_: 哈7
<soiamso> cfy: 你也开始搞了？
<cfy> soiamso: 下好了.
<cfy> 哈7
<roylez_> cfy: 猎杀活死人
<cfy> iGoogle: ..
<cfy> iGoogle: 出来.......
<soiamso> cfy: haskell ?
<cfy> roylez_: 我不要众口味的...
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯,我随便问问的..
<cfy> iGoogle:你用啥客户端下载?
<cfy> 要哈7,http下载的到我这里报名.....
<soiamso> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/949/20110811/2521961_1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 广东联通推出3G数据副卡服务 18元/月包800M - 新闻中心 - 赛迪网
<cfy> 没人阿....
<NoIE> 本人是个麻瓜。
<yanqian> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=187206&start=177
<yanqian> 177楼，大家可以帮忙看下不？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linux下的独立gtalk客户端，支持语音和传文件（已上传源码）
<yanqian> 昨天才看到这个支持语音的gtalk客户端，安装时configure是OK的，但是make时报错~
 * NoIE 没用过。。。
<iGoogle> ，，
<MaskRay``> cfy: 没试过
<cfy> iGoogle: 好了.等下,我弄个密码吧,你说啥用户名和密码好?
<cfy> iGoogle: http://h7:h7@iperl.co.cc/h7
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341320 sudo apt-get install mplayer sudo apt-get install smplayer 安装完后出现问题 mplayer 找不到这个程序 smplayer出现如图情况，播放有声音没有图像 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-08-11 21:27
<iGoogle> cfy: 这啥
<iGoogle> 哈利那？
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈里波特7阿...
<cfy> iGoogle: 都好了..
<iGoogle> 你那，真能下载多大。最高
<cfy>  iGoogle: 不清楚....
<qinglingquan>  w3m有没有切换显示不显示图片的快捷键？
<qinglingquan> 我找了找没找到:(
<iGoogle> 4h12 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 几个connection?
<iGoogle> 8
<cfy> iGoogle: 我开了20....
<iGoogle> 有字幕没
<cfy> iGoogle: 没字幕吧,不清楚...
<iGoogle> 那你咋看
<cfy> iGoogle: [  0%] [0  1 2  3  4 5  6 7  8 9  : ;  < =  > ?  @ A  B C ] [ 244.0KB/s] [ 5h03]
<cfy> iGoogle: 没的话,我来找.
<iGoogle> 。开多了。没意义的嘛
<iGoogle> 8个够了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我随便玩玩的.......
<iGoogle> 下完后，我再-n 1000试试
<fouvy> 你家用光纤呀iGoogle
<cfy> iGoogle:  为啥我vps显示每秒7Gib...下载..
<cfy> iGoogle: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd,估计nload坏掉了....
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我下完,我找找字幕.因为对得上,才是王道阿..
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽识字了?
<happyaron> cfy: 下完了？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,给md5sum
<iGoogle> 认一些
<happyaron> cfy: 等等，我让电脑算一下
<cfy> happyaron:  好
<iGoogle> 算晕。蛮大
<iGoogle> 视频算了干嘛
<gjx> 我在纠结要不要到win下去玩游戏
<gjx> 实在太无聊了
<iGoogle> gjx: 可安装 etqw
<iGoogle> et or ut
<iGoogle> doom3
<gjx> iGoogle: 什么东西
<gjx> iGoogle: 虚拟机？
<iGoogle> 这都不知道，玩啥游戏
<gjx> 。。。
<iGoogle> fps游戏嘛
<cfy> gjx: 未成年?
<iGoogle> 估计是玩养成游戏的。
<gjx> cfy: 嗯  有关系吗
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我父母睡了,我改40个...
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我父母睡了,我开40个...
<gjx> iGoogle: 表示从来不玩养成的
<iGoogle> 俄，还抢带宽？
<cfy> gjx: 没关系.暑假作业作好没....
<iGoogle> gjx: 年轻的，应该学会打枪。 lol
<zmcbb30> iGoogle:
<iGoogle> 包包大人。
<iGoogle> 喜洋洋最近没找你？ zmcbb30
<happyaron> cfy: 4ecd4a1f565f0ec7378b6955dab0c6b1
<NoIE> iGoogle: 国产的汉化补丁可以用在 linux 版的雷神战争上吗？
<fouvy> iGoogle: 用那个学字显示出了他现在的水平
<fouvy> 学打抢
<iGoogle> NoIE: 直接跑。
<cfy> happyaron: 就一个?你全部md5sum * |pastebinit嘛 :D
<happyaron> cfy: .mkv的
<NoIE> iGoogle: 有资源吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 别的文件不重要啊。
<gjx> iGoogle: 。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 求逆波兰表达式的定义
<gjx> iGoogle: 我忘了我已经成年了的
<iGoogle> NoIE: 那不记得了。反正我这就是现成的包。
<happyaron> cfy: 那些txt，还有那个nfo，都没有用的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 别听 iGoogle 乱说...我其实实践派的
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,好的
<iGoogle> gjx: 哦。乖。
 * billlee 悲摧地忘记了一台虚拟机的 LVM 加密密码
<namoamitafo> cfy: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,多开线程,没事,有par2 ,可以恢复损坏文件的
<gjx> iGoogle: 你还没告诉我那是啥呢
<zmcbb30_> ......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我不学术派咯...
<iGoogle> cfy: 何必。又不能追加线程。
<cfy> iGoogle: 这就是问题了.....
<iGoogle> gjx: 每一个单词，都是一个游戏。自己搜索。
<zmcbb30_> iGoogle: 依依
<namoamitafo> 逆波兰表达式的递归定义是不是 exp = exp exp op
<iGoogle> 。
<gjx> cfy: 啊喂   你以为我几年基啊
<iGoogle> 操作符号在后面
<gjx> iGoogle: 啊？这么玄呼
<cfy> roylez_: 为啥我感觉kindle的电源键有点卡?
<iGoogle> gjx: enemy territory
<iGoogle> et
<iGoogle> urban terror
<iGoogle> quake
<cfy> gjx: 你说你几年级?
<iGoogle> 几年基。不是几年级。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你被调戏了。
<gjx> cfy: 一年基
<iGoogle> 看。是吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥哦
<gjx> iGoogle: 好像太经典了的
<cfy> gjx: 你小能比崽崽小么?
<cfy> gjx: 你再大,也大不过 ee, lol
<iGoogle> 。
<gjx> cfy: 啥
<iGoogle> 幸好崽崽看动画，要不就要来打etqw了。
<zmcbb30> ........
<iGoogle> 忘记dtach了。不能关终端。
<dddyx> 第一次进来 ，看开能用了不
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 图像自动调整也不是失真的很利害
<happyaron> iGoogle: 恭喜
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我终端默认启动screen
<iGoogle> happyaron: 直接中断，一样续接的。急啥。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 进行别的操作不一定能终端再续
<iGoogle> mplayer都在终端放音乐。关啥。
<happyaron> 中断再续
<happyaron> iGoogle: kill -9 $TERM
<iGoogle> Video: no video
<iGoogle> A: 334.0 (05:34.0) of 2942.0 (49:02.0)  0.2%
<Kandu> deb 手冊說用著 stable 再混用一些 testing sid 的包比純用 sid 更危險
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 再帮我看看行不， 你最好人了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://120.82.69.115/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: SnuggleCat Project (atomPub Manager)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看
<snugglecat> tusooa, 帮我看看
<snugglecat> tusooa, http://120.82.69.115/index.html
<MaskRay``> tusooa: 山寨完毕
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在宽度自动调整了
<tusooa> knownBetter: 看到你发就点了
<tusooa> MaskRay``: 山寨啥？
<tusooa> MaskRay``: 你后边多俩`
<namoamitafo> MaskRay``: long long最多到多大
<snugglecat> tusooa, 啥意思
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 128
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: LLONG_MAX
<tusooa> snugglecat: 你那还要D-Bus?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 要哇
<dddyx> 大家都用ubuntu吗
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用 m4 实现了你的 jekyll
<snugglecat> dddyx, 我不用
<snugglecat> tusooa, 只看版面
<dddyx> 用啥，我用fedora
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你好人啊。
<snugglecat> dddyx, arch
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: C有吗
<dddyx> G3能用全局菜单不
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好啊
<snugglecat> dddyx, 不知道
 * snugglecat 抱着好人 CyrusYzGTt 亲亲
<tusooa> snugglecat: 太黑了不好的。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 哦
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<tusooa> ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我弄到C++下编译下看看
<dddyx> arch好用吗，我上班用都电脑装ubuntu用起来太迟钝了，不知道装哪个好
<tusooa> snugglecat: 让人感觉是某种3x的网站
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: error: ‘LLONG_MAX’ was not declared in this scope
<snugglecat> tusooa, 哦
<tusooa> dddyx: 不建议小白尝试。
<tusooa> dddyx: 笨兔先用一段时间吧。
<snugglecat> dddyx, 你要编 qt4 带dbus 吗
<tusooa> dddyx: 可以别用gnome.
<tusooa> dddyx: 用fvwm或者有人推荐e17
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: <limits.h>
<tusooa> qt...似乎没perl的支持
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于kdevelop konsole配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341331 大家好，我现在遇到一个问题： 用kdevelop编写程序后，如何将输出输出到konsole？ 现在的输出貌似输出到：New Native Application... 已经安装了konsole，并且可以在kdevelop就是无法输出到konsole，造成使用cin时无法输入。请问这个问题应该怎么解决？  ...
<snugglecat> tusooa, 应该可以吧
<cfy> happyaron: 对了,带字幕么?你又字幕文件推荐么?
<dddyx> qt4是啥阿，我菜鸟
<happyaron> cfy: 没字幕。
<cfy> happyaron: 那你咋看.....哦..你是已经....
<happyaron> cfy: 不看呗
<snugglecat> dddyx, 那你放心用吗。暂时我只碰到 如果要用 qt4 写带 dbus 的应用。 要花一个夜晚来编译官方的 qt4
<cfy> happyaron: 不看...
<snugglecat> dddyx, arch 源里的 qt4 在编程时有点小问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你会java?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮忙计算一个东西
<snugglecat> dddyx, 你不编qt4程序的话， 应该没多大问题
<dddyx> 都是高手阿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说求最大整数M, 他的首k位能被k整除, k = 1, 2, ..., M的位数
<snugglecat> dddyx, 我不是高手， 就是菜鸟中的老鸟。 不入流呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我发现long long似乎不够
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你就 long long long 吧
<cfy> namoamitafo: 最大整数?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 干嘛java?看不起别的语言?
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 说！ 回答 cfy 的问题！！！！
 * snugglecat 一起哄的
<tusooa> snugglecat: ...
<tusooa> snugglecat: 不要学exp挑拨
<snugglecat> tusooa, 旁边加个裸女怎么杨
<cfy> namoamitafo: 算0么?
<cfy> 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这个数字显然不满足的
<cfy> namoamitafo: why?
<namoamitafo> cfy: k = 3
<cfy> 0/2=0
<cfy> 0/3=0
<namoamitafo> cfy: 首k位, 摆脱
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦...前面k位阿..
<cfy> namoamitafo: 用lisp
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/2011/08/11/generate-dependency-in-makefile.html 这个很令人无语
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那没atom.xml
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/ 主页的标题是all,...
<^k^> ⇪ title: all
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这个正在写
<cfy> MaskRay: 很漂亮阿..
<snugglecat> 怎么感觉这里的人都在写网页
<cfy> 这效果...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 抄自 tusooa.tk
<cfy> MaskRay: 不错不错...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你抓的不是最新版的啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾又加了个how many comments的
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 那你帮我看看 tusooa 说像 3x 网站， 你的看法呢
<snugglecat> MaskRay, http://120.82.69.115/index.html 这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: SnuggleCat Project (atomPub Manager)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还有，你那tags的页面,不应该有disqus的
<roylez_> cfy: 我的没这感觉
<cfy> roylez_: 稍微卡下
<tusooa> cfy: 吾的是用的原来那wp的主题的背景图的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没抄到精髓……
 * snugglecat 呼叫好人 CyrusYzGTt 
 * snugglecat 呼叫好人 CyrusYzGTt 
<tusooa> MaskRay: 有那评论可能会被人家水掉。虽然可能性不大
<tusooa> snugglecat: 不要随便诬-陷人
<snugglecat> tusooa, 诬陷什么了
<tusooa> snugglecat: 你别加'好人'那俩字
<snugglecat> ......
 * tusooa says that snugglecat is calling CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> 好人有啥特别意思？？？？？
<cfy> tusooa: 搞个自动化,脚本,帮我生成一个...
<tusooa> snugglecat: 这样来
<snugglecat> 好人有啥特别意思吗
<tusooa> cfy: github上，随便抄
 * snugglecat 呼叫亲爱的 CyrusYzGTt 
<snugglecat> 酱紫可以了吗
<tusooa> MaskRay: 另外把all作成tag很怪异
<snugglecat> 我要找个宽频的家伙看看我的网页
<cfy> tusooa: 我喜欢拿来主义
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用来代表首页，我 ln tags/all.html index.html 的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的是宽屏的不
<tusooa> MaskRay: 标题要改
<cfy> 标题all..
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看的到的最大是 9068584050968400006
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你觉得好写赶快给我写出来
 * snugglecat 呼叫亲爱的 CyrusYzGTt 
<Kandu> MaskRay: 真漂亮，不過源碼和命令的背景和字的顏色比較接近
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 懒得写高精度了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 干嘛呀
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 是也不是，都有。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 这种数有最大么?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦.我知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。 snugglecat 什麼事？？我剛纔全屏看電影，，看不到提示，
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你没把新的css抄上去？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我要控告你，污衊，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 詛咒你是好人，，全家都是好人
<MaskRay> tusooa: 对比还是很小
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有规律
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我发现
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是BFS一次啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只不过懒得写高精度什么的
<cfy> namoamitafo: bfs?我觉得贪心或者动态规划吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好人有啥特殊含义吗
<cfy> MaskRay: namoamitafo: 哦.动态规划行不?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://120.82.69.115/index.html 帮我看看， 现在自动调整了。 80% 的宽度
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 都是被欺騙 還有被索賠的SB
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要是满足这种条件的数字大概就60000个左右, 是有限的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 等等，，我。。我看看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 不好意思。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怎么知道的?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 猜测的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我一直以为好人是个恭维的词呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我看数据分布, 从10位数开始, 这种数的个数就越来越少了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你的網頁好慢，，能否改進速度。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 好的。
<tusooa> ..
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哪里的题目?
<snugglecat> 我的图片都没超过200k 了哇
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 可是，，很慢，我現在才加載完成，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是你到我的机器的网络慢吧， 还dns 劫持
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我给代码, 你只要写成高精度库就ok了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在在我的机器里呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 现在宽度还可以吧。 会不会太扁了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,,還有，，加載完了。。不過，，字體最好亮一點，，太暗了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 人家学数学的人要我帮忙算个数据
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的， 谢谢。 那宽度呢。 可以了不
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你怎麼不用opera那個，，可以負載平衡的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 这个搜索嘛……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 還可以。。不過，，頂部的圖片貌似不河蟹
<cfy> namoamitafo: 动态分析 可以么?
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥 opera。 opera 可以做服务器的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87173
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。 那我放个睡美人上去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 可以的，，
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 大了要高精度, 不想写
<dyc> 各位好，打扰了，我想问一个Python的问题：有没有函数将如E5 8D 9E 这样的字串转化成文字？谢谢！
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 不用高精度也可以, 就是存很多mod, 也麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 放 奧黛麗-赫本
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, ……喂！你也太懒了吧！
<snugglecat> 是那"snugglecat"不和谐还是顶部的背景不和谐
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 本来写了循环队列, 发现其实不需要
<jyfl987> 哪个有精简版本的xp? 我要虚拟机装一个来上网银
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是頂部的背景跟下面的背景視覺衝擊強烈了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: oi结束了, 没啥成绩
<dyc> 各位大侠 帮帮忙哈，网上搜索不得要领。
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, = =
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 谢了。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢你的意见。 你是伟大的人
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 再说刚开始学C
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: C++
<snugglecat> 伟大没啥子特殊含义吧
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 刚开始学 C && C++
<snugglecat> 不会所有褒义的字都变成贬义了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 額，，還有 文字要突出，，
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 有貶義 偉大的廁所 偉大的ee 偉大的細菌 偉大的動車
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 高几？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 算出来跟我说声.我以后试试,
<namoamitafo> cfy: ......
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 反正彻底结束了
<snugglecat> 文字会加些橙色的链接，每个组件， 每个client后面都有 对应的。 我想这样点缀会不显得太单调
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, = =，我觉得你很强啊
<MaskRay> tusooa: 更新完毕
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做？
<snugglecat> 谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,首先，最好是讓別人明白你那個 是什麼 不要搞太多如片。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢了， 你这坏蛋。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 基本就没啥子图片
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,首先，最好是讓別人明白你那個 是什麼 不要搞太多圖片。。
<jyfl987> sina的iask真爽阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，也是不過，看起來你是在強調瀏覽者看背景
<jyfl987> ff下载居然到290k
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 感謝讚美
<knownbad> 窄了些。
<snugglecat> 这世界感谢人要说人坏蛋的， 有点奇怪
<snugglecat> :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我代码给了吧, q[], x, y改成高精度, 35行的19改成大一点的数字(例如30, 40等等), 就可以看实验结果了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还窄：）， 我再调调
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在呢
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 我还在外地, 前两天刚比完, 就看着废渣一样的成绩
<cfy> namoamitafo: 代码呢?
<knownbad> 1024刚好。
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你lisp不是很简单的......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我想看看想法阿...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 對了 ，讚美用 1024也行，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<knownbad> 宽银幕就窄了些。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 原來那些評論都丟了？
<namoamitafo> cfy: C++代码, 初学的, 见笑了 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87173
<dddyx> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dddyx> 我想问下，这个命令在fedora下用什么阿
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我发现36行写错了, 改下
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, NOI?
<MaskRay> Kandu：没有
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ -i是什麼意思的參數，，我也好告訴你在fedora下的
<knownbad> 现在好似都好
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 真聪明
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在呢。 我现在是自动调整了， 宽度屏幕的90%。原来是75%
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: cfy http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87174
<dddyx> 应该是install吧
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 你不错了……连NOI都去了
<MaskRay> Kandu: make 居然连 substr 都没
<knownbad> 试试85%。
<snugglecat> 现在是95%
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好了
<Kandu> bsd make?
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 你可以问问 maskray 去年考什么成绩
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 私聊
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 安裝就 rpm -ivh *.rpm .
<Kandu> MaskRay: 找不到評論了
<knownbad> 如有背景，85%似乎较好。
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我知道= =
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 用yum本地安裝 就是 yum localinstall *.deb
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦。 谢谢了。
<soiamso> 为什么NOI 没有lisp
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 用yum本地安裝/升級 就是 yum localupdate *.deb
<snugglecat> 谢谢 CyrusYzGTt ，谢谢 knownbad 。 俩坏人
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 咱一直仰视着 MaskRay 呐
<dddyx>  rpm -ivh *.rpm 正解，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 安裝/升級就 rpm -Uvh *.rpm .
<dddyx> -ivh是什么意思阿
<knownbad> 但上方的 navigation bar 该大些，清楚好点些。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在国内， 说别人好人是骂人的意思。 我还不知道， 撞板了
<MaskRay> 我的 makefile 地贵了……
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ ...i 是安裝 v是詳細 h是hash
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦，记住了
<knownbad> 不需太大但大些。
<snugglecat> 设了base的120%
<dddyx> hash是干什么的 ？ 依赖？
<knownbad> 看个人，我本人就是坏坏的。  我的 nick 就是坏人。
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 通常被女孩發好人卡，，都是沒有希望的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 就是 校驗值
<dddyx> -uvh是 卸载吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 安裝/升級就 rpm -Uvh *.rpm .
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 你勤奋的话也可以帮我写下, 代码在 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87174, 改写下就ok了, 这个和你参加的啥acm不能比吧
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ 是大寫的U
<dddyx> 哦 哈希值
<snugglecat> 好了，谢谢俩坏人， 我去陪儿子睡觉覚
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 咱不参加ACM，至少现在还没有= =
<knownbad> 我喜欢你这个版本，简洁多了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 圍觀父子基情
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢谢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 好吧，我去改改看……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 去吧，，
<snugglecat> 睡觉覚去啰
<snugglecat> :)
 * knownbad 恭送同性恋同志
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 话说你确定这样的数真的有最大值吗？
<dddyx> ivh Uvh有什么区别阿
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyx§ i安裝 U升級
<dddyx> 哦 谢谢
<soiamso> dddyx: install verbose hundred
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 他们学数学的人告诉我有, 说不会超过30, 你信不信随便, 反正我信了.
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我懂了
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 只要先算1～9位的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 后面的全都直接推就是了
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 就这样吧，我就不帮你写了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你是說對 k= 1 .. M 的情況都要滿足 M 的首 k 位可以被 k 整除？
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 理解吗？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 不理解
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 好吧……我写一个好了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: k = 1..(M的位数)
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 好吧, 我等, 我顺便upgrade下系统
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你lisp也不是很方便写高精度
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我不会写.没方法
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我不是代码都给了
<cfy> namoamitafo: ...我要方法.看代码太累了...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 再者说我不会bfs
<namoamitafo> cfy: 就40行左右......
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我不会bfs
 * Kandu 晚安，各位
<cfy> namoamitafo: 跟行数无关
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这个代码初学者也看得懂吧, 因为我就是C/C++初学者
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你这太扯了...我算法不懂
<namoamitafo> cfy: 这东西已经没啥算法了, 说BFS只是用队列去维护这东西罢了, 用其他的, 就算是普通的数组也能维护
<huntxu> RavenChan: 鸦酱你又调皮了
<cfy>  namoamitafo: 9668589660483600426096
<cfy> namoamitafo: 是不是这个数
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦...不是..
<cfy> namoamitafo: 弄错了..
<RavenChan> huntxu, 喵？
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> RavenChan: ...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 3608528850368400786036725
<cfy> namoamitafo: 试试这个数
<cfy> namoamitafo: 25位嘛
<cfy> namoamitafo: 在不?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 走了?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 然后?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 有没有更大
<LiugnaY> 大家好
<^k^> LiugnaY, 好  ㍯ 
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 一共有11495个满足要求的数，如果你的程序没错的话
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 我只是算到long long
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我只用你的程序算9位的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我给你代码吧……
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 然后呢
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我的程序先有位数限定,如果,位数变大,而结果不变大,说明数没有了,我想是没有了
 * cfy pasted "max-number" at http://paste2.org/get/1578703
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 不对吧, 我就有20372个
<cfy> (defun test (n)
<cfy> 	   (progn (setf *max-e* n *max* 0 *e* 0)(maxn 0 0)*max*))
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 是嘛= =？
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 算了你先看看我的方法…………
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/456659/ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/456660/
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 两个代码?
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 第一个是改的你的程序
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 要一起用的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我懒得写在一起了……
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 哦对了，我的结果只有10位及以上的，所以会少点
<cfy> namoamitafo: RavenChan: 看不懂你们的方法,到时候跟我说下结果阿...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 知道你啥意思
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 话说你确定要合租嘛……如果真的合租的话？
<Kandu> cfy: 你不是不做學術派了麼，算這種都沒證明有最大值的數字沒意思
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 其实就是每个数只存mod 1, mod 2, ..., mod X啥的, 这个X不会特别大, 然后推下去
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 是嘛，所以说很容易的
<RavenChan> Kandu, 现在证明了，啊哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 但是common lisp是学术的....屁股决定脑袋....
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 那是因为你借助了1 ~ 9位的答案
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是睡了么...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 还有你没把后面我的printf输出删除掉
<Kandu> RavenChan: 哦 :)
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 9位的答案也不难算……你的程序也不长
<RavenChan> Kandu, 用结果证明的 XD
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 9位的话可以改短程序了
<Kandu> cfy: 沒，正聽的專輯還沒完
<cfy> Kandu: 听说人家证明了,不超过30...
 * RavenChan 去睡觉……今天什么正事都没干……
<cfy> Kandu: 其实证明是学术派...写程序算出来是...实践的...
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那我說錯了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 9位?
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 用stack不用q
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 写个递归也可以, 空间复杂度就很低了
 * cfy pasted "max-number" at http://paste2.org/get/1578728
 * RavenChan 觉得日常超赞的
 * RavenChan 这下真的去睡觉了
<Kandu> cfy: 感嘆美雪真是才氣逼人啊
<cfy> 日常?
<cfy> Kandu: 谁?
<Kandu> cfy: 中島美雪呃
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 给你一个了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你答案怎么样了?
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 没算
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87175
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 代码风格更加烂一点
<cfy> Kandu: 我也睡觉去....又是一天,空虚...
<jyfl987> RavenChan: nope
<Kandu> cfy: bye
<cfy> Kandu: bye
<Kandu> jyfl987: 夜貓子還沒睡
<jyfl987> Kandu: 在琢磨怎么装xp
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 合租么...
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 不合组
<RavenChan> 呜，只剩3个了...
<chattan> 时间变了
<chattan> 切换时间了
<chattan> 星期五了
<chattan> 又到周末了
<cfy> jyfl987: http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=579&id=24426
<^k^> ⇪ title: 阅读文章
<cfy> Kandu: : http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=579&id=24426
<cfy> jyfl987: sbcl的维护者没钱俄罗...
<cfy> jyfl987: sbcl的维护者没钱le
<jyfl987> cfy: hoh
<cfy> jyfl987: 现在钱到 $5150了..
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个跟我没关系哈
<cfy> jyfl987: 你不是有美元么...
<cfy> jyfl987: 我没美元...
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了...我找我同学去...
<cfy> jyfl987: http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=579&id=24427
<^k^> ⇪ title: 阅读文章
<namoamitafo> mas写好了
<jyfl987> cfy: 我是有美元 但是我又不用sbcl 干嘛给他捐
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 写好了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 对的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对的
<jyfl987> 我只给 py pgsql 还有关联的一些工具捐
<cfy> jyfl987: 我想捐...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你想捐就捐呗 难道是要我给你兑换美元？ 那也没问题 按当日人民币对美元汇率来
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯,有这想法....
<namoamitafo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87176
<jyfl987> cfy: 你什么时候想兑 就找我 我反正还有一些
<cfy> jyfl987: 关键,我现在不用 sbcl了....
<Kandu> cfy: 讓他學 c 寫東西賺點錢吧
<cfy> jyfl987: 我用ccl
 * RavenChan 正在用手机上线
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<RavenChan> ccl是啥？ cfy
<jyfl987> cfy: 那你还来忽悠
<cfy> RavenChan: clozure common lisp,一个common lisp implemention
<cfy> RavenChan: clozure common lisp,一个common lisp implementation
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 用C++的确不习惯
<cfy> jyfl987: 我又想了一下嘛...
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你分明是想忽悠我去捐
<cfy> jyfl987: 没有....你捐啥字..
<cfy> jyfl987: 你想多了...
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 用c吧 XD
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 这不就是基本的C
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 没有C++特性啊
<hello> ö
<hello> Ö
<hello> o:
<hello> :o
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87176
<hello> 有人用UBUNTU吗
<cfy> namoamitafo: 怎么用?
 * jyfl987 准备把ubuntu分区格了装xp
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不用 lvm 的下場
<namoamitafo> cfy: 和http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87175管道对接下, 最后再sort -n, 都用管道, *nix的方式
<namoamitafo> Kandu: lvm能装xp?
<cfy> namoamitafo: nb.....
<jyfl987> Kandu: ubuntu装在了第一分区 没办法 只好把ubuntu格了 拿arch顶
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不能
<jyfl987> 不过狗屁arch居然分区变成只读了
<jyfl987> 在考虑要不要上debian
<hello> 一点也不历害
<hello> 有人可以用sis671+sis968安装freebsd吗
<namoamitafo> xp可以不是第一分区
<namoamitafo> 除非你用啥ghostxp
<hello> 高手请help
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 我只能用ghostxp 用安装版我小本没有光驱 nnd
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那个代码很不好, 还有#define啥的
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 勤劳的孩子！ 这么浅的递归都模拟堆栈
<jyfl987> 算了 我还是投降上 ubuntu好了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我根本看不懂...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 没模拟啊
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 模拟我不会的
<hello> 有人可以用sis671+sis968安装苹果系统吗
<hello> ...
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我错了！我没看懂您在写什么...
<hello> Ö
<hello> ÖÖÖ
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 今年NOI考了一个树型DP的题目, 幸亏我用BFS, 如果用DFS, 不是模拟堆栈的话就要爆了.
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 不就是每个数去设法延长最长长度么
<jyfl987> sohu的镜像太烂了 镜像居然不完全
<cfy> 40 connection,依然没有满速...
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 用ftp.cn.debian.org
<yudun1989> 问以下。给vps安装tun/tap需要给网站专门发ticket吗？需要不需要透漏密码一类的信息？
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 明白了....话说你另一个程序为什么递归这么奇怪.... DFS 1 4 7...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 手动展开了for (i = 1; i <= 9; ++i) dfs(i)
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 我只是骂骂他而已 我已经在163那下了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 没看见前面的#define
<hello> ööö
<hello> ...
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 163有的时候很不好
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 中科大的应该不错
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 163有时候不好, 看下中科大的 http://debian.ustc.edu.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: USTC Open Source Software Mirror
<jyfl987> 我这里还行满速的
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 有时候爆了
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 有时候连不上
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 看见了，不知道你为什么这么弄
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 我明天问下maskray这样是否需要
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 写9行很不好, 这样缩减了下代码, 但是这种风格不好
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 看你地区吧
<jyfl987> 不过163很好玩
<jyfl987> 有一次我写信给他们能否加tinycore的源 结果他们也没回信 但是加了tinycore的源
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 直接fo不好么
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 你在哪里？
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, for
<yuwei> yuwei
<yuwei> 大家好
<yuwei> 第一次
<^k^> yuwei, 好  ㍘ 
<yuwei> meirena
<luckyboy> ?
<luckyboy> 还有人么？
<yudun1989> 很多浅水
<hello> help!!!
<hello> sis671+sis968安装freebsd...
<S-CN> 有聊的没
 * RavenChan 睡不着，在看伪物语....
<jyfl987> 睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad knownbad
<knownbad> 哈？
<Guest57246> 好久没来了,
<gebjgd> Guest57246, 多久没来了
<Guest57246> gebjgd: 两个多月吧
<gebjgd> 接着吃炖肘子
<gebjgd> 好吃
<Guest57246> 羡慕啊
<gebjgd> Guest57246 你也自己炖啊
<gebjgd> knownbad 上班呢
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 你老婆不在吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad  啥时候来?
<knownbad> 你今晚似乎闲着。
<gebjgd> know
<gebjgd> knownbad 屁
<Guest57246> gebjgd: 你自己炖的啊,太强大了
<gebjgd> knownbad 都开车兜一圈了
<knownbad> 还不知，刚刚才打了给国务院签证中心。
<gebjgd> Guest57246 向来自己炖
<gebjgd> knownbad 可怜的娃
<knownbad> 何时考驾照？
<gebjgd> knownbad 还有段时间呢
<gebjgd> 洗澡去
<knownbad> 有人搓背吗？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 推荐几个卖单车的网站
<knownbad> 嗯， http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/TopCategories_10052_10551_-1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Find Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Bike Shoes Or Your Local Bike Store at Performance.
<knownbad> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCategories_10053_10052_-1
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bikes, Cycling Clothing, Bike Parts & Cycling Gear: Bike Discounts & Deals from Nashbar
<knownbad> 坐垫买好点的。
<knownbad> 要不去 REI 试试。  你那里该有。
<knownbad> mt 还是 race？
<gebjgd> fivesheep 有钱人
<knownbad> 他可能骑单车不要坐垫的。
<gebjgd> knownbad 直接插入?
<knownbad> 正中
<gebjgd> knownbad 秒
<gebjgd> 妙
<fivesheep> knownbad: hybrid
<knownbad> 不会吧？
<fivesheep> 700c 宽度40左右
<knownbad> 油的还是电池？
<fivesheep> ...
<knownbad> 摩托车？
<fivesheep> flatbar road bike
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 那是 commuter bike 了。
<gebjgd> 他说的是运动和高赛混合
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://gallery.fivesheep.org/index.php/Cycling/Tonggu---Solo/SDIM0489
<^k^> ⇪ title: SDIM0489
<fivesheep> 像我的旧车 那种
<gebjgd> 还是高赛舒服
<knownbad> 有些还可以 off road.
<knownbad> 是了，就是可以 off road 的。
<gebjgd> 蛋蛋舒服
<knownbad> 他们的轮子宽些。
<knownbad> 那种蛮多的。
<knownbad> 你应该先去 REI 试试再决定。
<fivesheep> 变速套件. 最好是 shimano 4500 级别的.
<knownbad> 还调？  你是准备花大钱？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 900?
<knownbad> 应该可以，不买 carbon 的？
<fivesheep> 不. 铝合金就可以
<fivesheep> carbon太贵
<gebjgd> 900美元买自行车。真是有钱人
<gebjgd> 啧啧
<gebjgd> 能买台新电脑了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 900也就我那旧车的水平. 美国的单车卖得贵
<gebjgd> 900美元德国能买相当不错的了。高赛了
<fivesheep> 扯啊.. 德国更贵..
<gebjgd> 有便宜的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这个 performancebike 貌似西雅图有实体店.. 这不好...... tax啊
<knownbad> 如果不急的话等 on sale。
<knownbad> 去 oregon 买啊。
<fivesheep> 那我等等.. 其实我想买 Dahon SP8的.. 但要价640... 这我觉得太贵了
<guest57246> 我的自行车36 dao ,二手的,你们都是有钱淫啊
<fivesheep> 国内也就400不到
<gebjgd> guest57246 生活水平不一样
<fivesheep> knownbad: 没车.. 等哥买了车, 可以去看看...
<knownbad> 也不一定，我买了一台二手的。
<gebjgd> fivesheep 你还没车呢?
<gebjgd> fivesheep 连我都能开70kmh了
<knownbad> dahon?
<knownbad> what's that?
<gebjgd> 大会呢你
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还没开高速公路？
<gebjgd> knownbad 没
<gebjgd> knownbad 高速太刺激了
<knownbad> 大红？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 有时候我想.. 600都能买辆可以买辆能开几年的二手车了.
<knownbad> 高速公路好开阿，只要保持距离。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 折叠
<fivesheep> dahon SP8
<fivesheep> 很好的车, 钢架
<gebjgd> fivesheep 那么便宜?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 87年的. 我同事花300买的. 然后修一下, 上个牌. 总花费600多点
<knownbad> 重了些。
<fivesheep> 现在天天开着上班..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不. 不会重多少
<knownbad> 单车还是汽车？
<fivesheep> 钢架刚性好, 可以做得很薄
<fivesheep> 汽车
<knownbad> dahon?
<fivesheep> dahon是单车
<fivesheep> 我同事那是汽车..
<fivesheep> 价格都一样
<knownbad> 是啊，我没买过新车呢。
<fivesheep> 代步工具.. 其实没必要买新的. 保险还贵
<knownbad> 但 $300 的车没买过。
<fivesheep> 辛辛苦苦存个一两万, 买辆车 一下就没了.
<gebjgd> 太便宜了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你得会修
<knownbad> 我都买十年以上的二手车。
<gebjgd> 我准备买个5k到6k欧的
<fivesheep> 这很贵了..
<fivesheep> 08年的?
<knownbad> 96
<gebjgd> 破车谁买?
<knownbad> 我
<gebjgd> 直接扔垃圾堆
<knownbad> 我开过20年以上的车。
<knownbad> 但不是我买的。
<fivesheep> 修修就能开
<fivesheep> 上班去了
<fivesheep> 再见
<gebjgd> knownbad 老爷车?
<knownbad> adios.
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你用kik不
<gebjgd> 5羊羊88
<knownbad> 算是吧。
<gebjgd> kik是什么?
<fivesheep> 路上经常见到老爷车
<fivesheep> 如果你有kik
<fivesheep> 可以给你发图片
<knownbad> ford thunderbird 车灯还有盖的。
<gebjgd> 没有。只有dropbox
<fivesheep> 。。。
<fivesheep> 闪了
<knownbad> 该是mobile.
<fivesheep> adios
<^k^>  06:13
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<atcho> aha
<atcho> 原来我可以用自动登录。。。只要一打开电脑
<alpha080> Make modules_install 出错，提示: ln: 目标 ”/source 不是目录  make: *** [_modinst_] 错误1
<alpha080> 帮忙GOOGLe
<alpha080> 不能上网
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-12
<atcho> 。。。。为啥老是乱码。。。
<OT> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<^k^> OT: .. ..
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<OT> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.83% (Lv7)
<Oicebot> 别挣扎了吧，OT阁下。
<alpha080> .oicebot off
<OT> ...
<guest57246> Jrrp
<guest57246> 加起来都100+了啊,RT也很高了啊
<ineed> Rt是什么？
<guest57246> ineed: RP 打错了
<alpha080> Make modules_install 出错，提示: ln: 目标 ”/source 不是目录  make: *** [_modinst_] 错误1
<ineed> guest57246:o
<ineed> guest57246: 无聊呀！刷会人品都不让
<MeaCulpa_> .
<ineed> Em和sasha grey的mv，space bound 有人看过没？
<MeaCulpa> ineed: Sasha Grey那个 porn star?
<MeaCulpa> Em 是谁...
<ineed> MeaCulpa: eminem
<MeaCulpa> Sasha Grey又出新片了？
<MeaCulpa> ineed: 你说mtv?
<ineed> MeaCulpa: ///...
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我只了解Porn...Sasha Grey 姿色一般，只是比较会用网络
<ineed> MeaCulpa: 推荐几个？
<ineed> MeaCulpa: ?
<ineed> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 归位了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151449.htm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，下周又跳
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/CQ58B.jpg
<snoop_fy> 话说Firefox也更新的这么快，真不适应，虽然一直用Chrome
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fqpp-IAXF0
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/zBLGP.jpg
<lainme> roylez: 早上好
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/pN4va.jpg
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/VpycJ.jpg
<roylez> lainme: 设计 http://i.imgur.com/xxAQZ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跳啥？
<alpha080> Make modules_install 出错，提示: ln: 目标 ”/source 不是目录  make: *** [_modinst_] 错误1
<MeaCulpa> FF6? FF6 Beta一早在用了
 * MeaCulpa 看中文报错感觉好怪
<NoIE> 是 Fx6 ，一提 FF6 ，我就想到最终幻想。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 跳版本
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还在拉面馆呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-L3LIYb0zk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啊，回来上班了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知Mozilla的人咋想的，为啥要跟着google搞不靠谱的那套
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/tdxln.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看最后这个，骗密码难道这么容易吗
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/yFOSN.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 瑞士 http://i.imgur.com/PyfC8.jpg
<lainme> roylez: 好图好桌面……
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/lBKYb.jpg
<sikao_lfs1> 我看到这图头一个感觉是这是以色列。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 密码好骗，人傻
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ycmy2.jpg
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/kqVOO.jpg
<emacsyin> android的手机阅读器通常用哪个好？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :P
<gplfeng> hi
<emacsyin> 各位，请问android的手机阅读器，哪个好一些？
<guoke>  
<zhuchx> emacsyin: 开卷有益
<Naked89> 怎么把txt设置成默认用不胜感激
<Naked89> 怎么把txt设置成默认用gedit打开
<gjx> Naked89: 右键试试
<namoamitafo> mime
<Naked89> gjx: 右键 选择使用其他程序打开  然后再选择 gedit之后，关了  再双击还是不行
<AleiPhoenix> 勾选默认使用这程序打开了？ 另外右键属性里可以改默认打开方式来着
<Naked89> AleiPhoenix: 已经勾选了
<namoamitafo> Naked89: man xdg-mime
<roylez> lainme: http://98.138.8.116/6201/6032578718_5ce62c077e.jpg
<gjx> Naked89: 不是有个perminant什么的吗  要勾选的
<gjx> AleiPhoenix: 对对对
<Naked89> gjx: 什么 在哪里？
<Naked89> AleiPhoenix: 右键属性 打开方式是不胜感激
<Naked89> AleiPhoenix: 右键属性 打开方式是gedit
<gjx> Naked89: 选择打开方式那个窗口底部
<Naked89> j
<Naked89> gj
<Naked89> gjx: 恩有个gedit
<gjx> Naked89: 选了然后把那个“总使用该方式打开”勾上
<roylez> cfy: http://uhatt.vcimg.com/201107/21/10636129_1311245116JhKi.jpg
<AleiPhoenix> 选择命令行命令呢，指定gedit试试看？ xdg-mime那个某没用过来着...
<cfy> roylez: 这个...
<Naked89> gjx: 打开方式也勾上了  但关了 之后还是不行
<gjx> Naked89: 额。。。这个我就不清粗了
<Naked89> gjx: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?4a0a6.png   怎么弄总是第一个那样的 “打开”  在上面！！
<gjx> Naked89: “使用其他程序打开”--- 选gedit --- 勾上底部的“总使用该程序打开此类文件” ---
<Naked89> gjx: 就是这样的，然后还是之前发的那个图的那种情况
<roylez> cfy: 小朋友画的不好吗？
<gjx> Naked89: 这个我真不知道了
<gjx> Naked89: 情况好复杂的样子
<cfy> roylez: 我在写合并subrip的程序...
<Naked89> gjx: 纠结了
<roylez> cfy: lisp？
<cfy> roylez: en
 * roylez /kick cfy
<cfy> ......
<namoamitafo> /kick cfy
<cfy> - -!
<freeayu> hi
<ScarletWolf> LISP怎么了么。。。
<freeayu> 不管我要安装什么，总是会出现  您也许需要运行“apt-get -f install”来修正上面的错误。
<freeayu> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<zlx> quit
<freeayu> virtualbox-4.1 : 依赖: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   依赖: libqt4-opengl (>= 4:4.5.3) 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   依赖: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1) 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   依赖: libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.1) 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   依赖: libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1) 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   推荐: libsdl-ttf2.0-0 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   推荐: dkms 但是它还没有被安装
<freeayu>                   推荐: linux-headers
<freeayu> E: 不能满足依赖关系。不妨试一下 -f 选项。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 他们这时嫉妒lisp
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/110811/103402017088819.jpg
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 其实我也不会lisp。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Nokia完蛋了，用iphone 做广告
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 几天前就看到这个了
<roylez> 说实话听喜欢nokia手机的
<MeaCulpa> 做工不错
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 按照提示修正的结果是什么？
<zlx> 我想问下谁用python写过串口通信？？
<freeayu> sikao_lfs  apt修正不了
<ScarletWolf> 可惜现在Nokia主推Windows Phone 7了
<freeayu> 我用aptitude修正了
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 是用aptitude给的各种方案中挑选?
<zlx> 呼叫pythoner
<jlzhang> 大家好
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 先清理一下。然后换个源再试试。
<MeaCulpa> 哇，英国要搞GFW了？？
<jlzhang> 请问，有用w3m的同学么？
<freeayu> namoamitabuddha  没有给出方案，就像apt一样，智能的安装了，
<jlzhang> 我的w3m不能显示图片在tty下。
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 这样啊
<zlx> MaskRay: 写过python的串口通信没？我是wzlxx
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 依赖关系有问题经常会提示 是否接受该方案[Y/N/]
<jlzhang> help~
<freeayu> namoamitabuddha  我这个应该不是简单的依赖关系。因为不管运行apt-get哪个命令都会有这个提示，可能是某个软件包导致apt安装所有的软件都无法进行。要先解决这个软件包的问题
<Kandu> freeayu: 難道你不是從源裡安裝 vbox 的
<Kandu> aptitude install 會同時選上 recommands 的包麼？
<zlx> 晕，谁用python写过串口通信，写过的同学回声，急用
<calebot> freeayu: aptitude 修正后还是有那信息？表示没修好
<freeayu> calebot  修好了
<freeayu> apt可以运行了
<namoamitabuddha> apt-get -f install
<freeayu> apt-get -f install 也会提示软件包依赖没解决
<calebot> freeayu: 现在还这样提示？
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 先清理，然后换源，再先装内核头文件。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 清理是 apt-get clean  &&  apt-get autoclean  && apt-get autoremove
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 然后换个源，再然后是先装上内核头文件。
<sikao_lfs> freeayu: 装内核头文件是 apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<MaskRay> zlx: no
<sikao_lfs> 才看到。原来已经解决了啊。
<Naked89> 文件浏览器中右边的分区图标怎么去掉？
<DBLobster> freeflying: fire 挂了?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 字幕是找到了.有英文的,和中文的.但是沒有中英合并的...于是我自己合成了一個...
<roylez> cfy: e神
<emacsyin> zhuchx: 开卷有益能看本地电子书吗
<DBLobster> iGnome: ee
<DBLobster> fire 呢?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对了, 上次结果CQX给你回复了没
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是有一个并查集啥的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我记得你说给他发gmail的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 他说对的，和 ww'ww' 一样
<cfy> iGnome: http://h7:h7@iperl.co.cc/h7/h7.srt.tar.bz2
<gplfeng> 晕，gnome3编译到第38个模块编译不下去了:-&
<emacsyin> 请问，Android软件中有没有好用的股票软件？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求最长的ww
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 能做到啥复杂度
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我只想到O(n^2)
<ScarletWolf> 有人知道怎么卸载Unity吗？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: n log n，说不定能 n
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 怎么做的
<ScarletWolf> 不打算用Unity了，卸载了节省点空间。:)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 哪位贴个GRUB XP和UBUNTU10.10的文档吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341371 我的XP死翘翘了，安装个新的吧却不能进去，系统引导项里根本没有XP的选项，你们说怎么办啊，用手工加个引导可以吗，各位，求大侠帮忙，给个具体操作的方案啊1 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason165922 — 2011-08-12 10:30
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: suffix array
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦
<ScarletWolf> 该不会这里的人大多都不用Ubuntu吧。。。:'(
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是说迅速求出i..n和j..n的LCP?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用O(1)的rmq（极为复杂），可以认为O(1)可以比较两个后缀的lcp
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我是朴素的dp, 所以是O(n^2), 这东西也许可以用你说的那东西做
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 搞搞RMQ啥的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你说那个啥笛卡尔树?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 似乎很复杂的
<freeayu> debian gedit 读取中文文本乱码
<freeayu> 有什么办法吗
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 如果是acm的话套模版
<namoamitabuddha> freeayu: 用gvim
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 破网
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<freeayu>  vim-lesstif 2:7.2.445+hg~cb94c42c0e1a-1
<freeayu>   vim-gtk 2:7.2.445+hg~cb94c42c0e1a-1
<freeayu>   vim-gnome 2:7.2.445+hg~cb94c42c0e1a-1
<freeayu> 安装哪个
<namoamitabuddha> vim-gtk
<MeaCulpa> gedit不能改显示编码？
<namoamitabuddha> 可以
<namoamitabuddha> 但是用gedit就是折腾
<MeaCulpa> 那会有啥问题...
<freeayu> 我网上找了很多办法都没能显示中文
<MeaCulpa> iconv -f gbk -t utf-8应该可以吧
<freeayu> 很鸡肋的软件
<namoamitabuddha> gedit编辑功能又不强
<MaskRay> freeayu: recode gbk/crlf..utf8 < file，成功的话去掉 <
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，recode高级
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 最大xor路径 怎么做
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 默认是 in-place 改文件，支持改 crlf lf cr 等
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: erc 怎么配置的？支持 --
<freeayu> rsync 只能递增备份，不能够同步备份吗，比如服务端删除了某个文件，就没办法在客户端也把相应的文件删除
<MaskRay> freeayu: --delete
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是不是你们考过
<tusooa> MaskRay: erc-nick-uniquifier "-"
<freeayu> MaskRay  如何储存rsync ssh过去的密码
<freeayu> 不用每次都输
<thorne> 我认为kmail问题多多啊
<MaskRay> tusooa: 带 -- 了也能子能认证？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 带 -- 了也能自动认证？
<MaskRay> freeayu: authorized_keys
<freeayu> ssh key?
<thorne> 自从升级之后，就踏上了尼玛不归路啊。 发送时SASL错误，要么就是server 5.7.1什么的错误 FML
<tusooa> MaskRay: /msg NickServ identify tusooa <password>
<MaskRay> tusooa: 原来是你手动的……我以为换 nick 后也能自动认证
<MaskRay> freeayu: ssh-copy-id *remote*
<lainme> freeayu: ssh config
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不是手动的。写在login脚本里
<MaskRay> tusooa: 求配置
<tusooa> MaskRay: 都在github上
<tusooa> erc-startup-file-list (quote ("~/.emacs.d/.ercrc.el" "~/.emacs.d/.ercrc" "~/.ercrc.el" "~/.ercrc" ".ercrc.el" ".ercrc" "~/个人/账号/irc-login"))
<tusooa> 最后一个是重点
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我的 Makefile 优化打算去掉了，因为 links tags 一换所有页面都得改，而且 git add 也要读文件，这点 io 避免不了
<freeayu> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<freeayu> ssh-copy-id www.example.com
<freeayu> /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<roylez> ssh-keygen
<MaskRay> freeayu: ssh-keygen
 * leyle 好想在春熙路暴力打飞机
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fifo我还没搞清楚
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=341358
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 3608528850368400786036725
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: echo $i >> fifo1
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我这样之后
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用cat fifo1
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还是只有1行
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 哦... crlf... 比iconv, tr高级 :O
<freeayu> enter passphrase 要输入什么了
<freeayu> ssh-keygen 运行提示要输入 passphrase
<freeayu> 是要输入本机密码？
<ScarletWolf> 不，设定一个新密码
<tusooa> ^k^: 真聪明
<ScarletWolf> freeayu: 以后如果用到这个私钥，就需要输入这个密码
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 应该只有一行
<freeayu> 在服务端需要做什么吗？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我用printf "%s",i >> fifo1, 也不能持续
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这时我没输出\n
<tusooa> ^k^: 反应不过来了？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 有什么问题？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 每次写入不会append
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 它就像管道，没法定位的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 上海再说, 我要收拾了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 团体对抗赛什么情况？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 再次被重庆KO
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍣ 
<freeayu> 运行rsync 时，出现 Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<freeayu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238672  我是参照这文章
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to auto rsync with ssh passwordless - Ubuntu Forums
<h9> 请问，VPN和ssh哪个速度快？
<h9> 买个vps后，是不是自己可以建vpn 和ssh？
<h9> Help
<emacsyin> 上次说那个永不贬值的电子货币叫什么来着？
<emacsyin> 大家知道吗
<emacsyin> 上次说出了一种电子货币，不记得叫什么，永不贬值的
<emacsyin> 一秒钟只能产生多少个的
<freeayu> http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/2010/07/tip-how-to-solve-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key-error/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solve "agent admitted failure to sign using the key" ? | @Blog("Baptiste Wicht")
<MaskRay> bitcoin
<freeayu> 在这边找到了解决方案
<freeayu> http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/2010/07/tip-how-to-solve-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key-error/
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<fighterlyt> libqq经常被禁用，有没有什么办法？
<fighterlyt> jrrp
<fighterlyt> \jrrp
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 用webqq
<fighterlyt> 太不方便乐
<emacsyin> 有种货币叫bit什么？
<emacsyin> bitcoin?
<fighterlyt> 腾讯怎么就不开发linux版本呢
<fighterlyt> bitcon?跌了
<fighterlyt> bitcoin跌了
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 开发了，但是很久没动过了
<h9> Vps
<fighterlyt> which I mean is that why tencent don't update qq in linux plantform
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 不赚钱呗
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: TX现在主推WebQQ 3.0
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 看样子打算弄WebOS
<fighterlyt> 怪不得老外说中国人只有1个信仰
<fighterlyt> 升官发财
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 商业公司，不赚钱干嘛。。。
<freeayu> leyle  你是在哪
<fighterlyt> 商业公司，肯定需要赚钱。但是作为社会的一份子，不能以发财为唯一目的
<iGnome> cfy: 合并干嘛。
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 这话还是留到国外去说吧
<fighterlyt> 那好，有没有什么去国外工作的路子
<cfy> iGnome: 不然不是只能一種語言麽?
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=341377&p=2441075#p2441075 cfy 来看这个。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mic口示波器
<ScarletWolf> fighterlyt: 有的话我就去了:-D
<iGnome> 只有中文就够
<fighterlyt> 比如说去某个很远很远的地方
<fighterlyt> 比如说某某基地
<cfy> iGnome: 不错....
<fighterlyt> 有没有工作室招人的
<ssngiraffe> 神马工作室？
<ilovezoe> fighterlyt: 深度招人
<fighterlyt> 不去
<ssngiraffe> ……
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍣ 
<fighterlyt> hi
<tusooa> ls
<dddyx> 请问 键盘快捷键的软件叫什么名字？
<dddyx>  :(
<chenshaoju> Ubuntu Tweak 好像有这个功能。
<ssfdust> 键盘快捷键是什么?
<freeayu> ssh-kengen 生效后
<freeayu> 如果服务端改了密码
<freeayu> 客户需要做变动吗
<roylez> 不需要
<roylez> cfy: http://jandan.net/2011/08/12/smile_alarmclock.html
<freeayu> debian 下面的 cron log在哪
<cfy> roylez: 直接砸掉...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈.看到shlug那个问git,的commit重复的了么?
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果,是真的重复了....估计比那个删除/usr的还要出名...
<MeaCulpa> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/legendsland/209584
<^k^> ⇪ title: 译言网 | 至今听到关于 Lisp 最迷人的故事
<MaskRay> cfy: 可惜不像彩票，没钱拿……
<MaskRay> cfy: 删除 /usr 的是什么？
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 不是有lambda啊
<roylez> MaskRay: bumblebee
<MaskRay> 我的 makefile 想用 bash 了，posix sh 太难受了
<tusooa> MaskRay: SHELL=/bin/bash
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这样移植性差了……
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 算了，用 bash
<MaskRay> m4 -P 已经非 posix 了
<MaskRay> make 也是
<MaskRay> 推荐 :=
<MaskRay> 虽然非 posix
<MaskRay> make sh awk 的三层转义……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾这边github上不去了
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 毕竟空格缩进是关键字，尤其摊上class以后
<MeaCulpa> 利比亚卡扎菲政府承认英国暴乱者是英国唯一合法政权...
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: perl有sub{ ... }
<MaskRay> 这人就是 John McCarthy ?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: yeah
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: hmm... 都不如lisp那样
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 简洁是美，未成年人慎入！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341385 系统：kde4.7 主题：uniq 真心看抓图的是好人 被标题骗进来的拖出去切小鸡鸡 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2011-08-12 12:05
<MaskRay> haskell 有 quosi-quoting，可以做到
<MeaCulpa> 4~http://www.iteye.com/topic/1113249
<tusooa> sub{...}->()
<MaskRay> haskell 是一种 lisp
<tusooa> ^k^: 无语了。。。
<tusooa> "拖出去切小鸡鸡"
<tusooa> en,那ssh又挂了
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍤ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 你这bot...
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,听主席的
<tusooa> \e9nd,吾这边的时间已经差了15分钟了。。
<cfy> MaskRay-: 据HR说, 他去百度了. 笔试能看出来, 知道链表和树, 但是不会递归, 所以树的遍历做不出来, 后续的一些题也就没法问了.
<cfy> MaskRay-: 伤不起....科班毕业.不会遍历...
<MaskRay-> cfy: hr?
<cfy> MaskRay-: 估计是找人的人...
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍤ 
<cfy> MaskRay-: 看后面...不要看hr..
<MaskRay-> cfy: 可以非递归的……
<cfy> MaskRay-: 就说不会....
<cfy> MaskRay-: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Java&gid=268863
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Java技术-不得不说, 现在的小孩要价很高很高
<cfy> MaskRay-: 递归的不会.会不递归的?
<dddyx> 请问下，全局键盘快捷键的软件叫什么啊
<cfy> MaskRay-: 话说回来..cl调用C库,好方便阿...
<MaskRay-> cfy: ..
<NoIE> cl 是 VC 自带的编译器吗？
<cfy> NoIE: 你故意的?
<NoIE> cfy: 不是。
<cfy> NoIE: cl是指common lisp,
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢。
<Kandu> cfy: 不可信呃
<dddyx> 请问下，全局键盘快捷键的软件叫什么啊
<cfy> Kandu: 你可以50k了...
<cfy> :D
<MeaCulpa> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7adb2e0ftw1djye4k0j6aj.jpg
<Kandu> cfy: -_-b
<jyfl987> cfy: 什么 50k
<cfy> jyfl987:  http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Java&gid=268863
<MaskRay-> cfy: 以后你面试，让你写 前/中/后 序遍历，你就写 triorder，一次性把三种全部求出来
<cfy> jyfl987: 看这个
<cfy> MaskRay-: 这个单词啥意思?
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个楼主太扯淡了 他当年的8k比现在18k购买力还高呢
<naked89> 神奇的东西
<cfy> jyfl987: 后面,有个孩子,科班毕业,不会遍历树...
<jyfl987> cfy: hoho 科班出身我一向不怎么相信的 除了 MaskRay-这种学术派
<cfy> MaskRay-: 嗯,学术派 :D
<cuihao> 洗发水是啥？
<cfy> jyfl987: 这里,科班的不多吧
 * MeaCulpa 也不会遍历树，咋了... 遍历和递归有毛关系
<cfy> cuihao: 是说arch?
<jyfl987> cfy: 就是成天摇头晃脑谈完美理论 其实做东西漏洞百出 额
<cuihao> ^k^: 洗发水是啥？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 经典遍历用递归省事 不过耗内存 耗cpu 不如用 stack-base
<cfy> jyfl987: 不是,可以从数学上,说明xxx软件是完美的么?
<cuihao> cfy: 为什么呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我第一份工作第一个礼拜的代码Review,日本领导就说，世界上没有递归，就算有，我们公司也不许用
<cfy> cuihao: 不知道
<roylez> jyfl987: 膏手...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 好强大的公司。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 怎么？ 我觉得还是学术派好
 * cfy 只会递归的路过...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还有工作？
<cuihao> .
<MaskRay-> 领导什么都不懂
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 要证明一个递归没有冗余，花的时间太多了
<MaskRay-> 不递归很有可能造成冗余
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay-: 那个领导是富士通编译器的开发者...
<jyfl987> roylez: 我这回做个bbcode parser 我不会写compiler 结果写出来的是不用扫多遍 但是就是不如他们compiler的代码爽 nnd
<jyfl987> 不过执行起来倒是很爽
<^k^> cuihao, 什么是洗发水。  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> 我是用 stack的 三个stack 额
<iGnome> 不懂递归的，基本不懂芯片结构。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 小时候嘛，也干过程序员的...
<cuihao> ^k^: 洗发水=shampoo
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我看错了 我以为是 MaskRay-说他有工作
<jyfl987> 递归不还得靠栈
<^k^> cuihao, 我已经失去了的情况下，法官。  ㍤ 
<roylez> MaskRay-: 你哪里发财呢？天天泡这里
 * jyfl987 MaskRay-不爱泡妞泡irc
<iGnome> roylez: 你现在是不是工资到2w了。
<roylez> iGnome: 没
<roylez> iGnome: 年薪到这个数了
<iGnome> 还不算资深。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 唉，中午吃饭，怀念前天那一斤手抓肉半斤羊蹄半斤羊头肉啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 瞎扯吧 你肯定有一年200k
<calebot> 说的是年终吧
<iGnome> 丝绸被子。应该多少钱一床，3斤的。 roylez
<roylez> jyfl987: 没瞎扯啊。一年200k，一个月也到不了2w
<roylez> iGnome: 不知道，没睡过这么高级的
<iGnome> 不都是杭州出的。离你那里近嘛
<jyfl987> roylez: 哼哼 你看你承认一年有200k了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 你那个日本公司用什么语言编程？
<iGnome> 排骨可能知道。 jyfl987 你去问下。
<roylez> iGnome: 杭州货太贵了。一斤茶叶，2w
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你自己进去问他就是了
<jyfl987> roylez: 嘿嘿 还有可能是假的
<iGnome> 毛毛茶。我上次买了，100是2两。
<roylez> jyfl987: 恩
<iGnome> jyfl987: 懒得开软件
<jyfl987> iGnome: 问他了
<iGnome> 哦
<jyfl987> roylez: 喝茶没必要搞那么好
<iGnome> 喝茶，差别很小
<jyfl987> (12时44分45秒) bones7456: jyf1987: 啊？这个我不了解啊，不过可以去taobao上搜一下    iGnome
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 你给他说。烂排骨，这都不知道。一点都不会享受。
<jyfl987> 我都没见过谁非要讲究去买丝绸被的
<roylez> jyfl987: 咱干脆不喝。白水加可乐
<Kandu> roylez: 杭州附近的，徑山茶，夠好了
<cfy> Kandu: 你有种茶叶么...
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个不好吧 我们那有 云雾茶 是在山里云雾地方种出来的 现在名气还没起来 价格不高 你可以搞点试试
<iGnome> nnnd 可乐加水。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<roylez> jyfl987: ...又给你家打广告
<cfy> Every OS has its purpose. OSX, building webapps. Linux, running web apps. Windows, testing IE | 笑死我了 - ghosTM55
<Kandu> cfy: 不過我外婆家離我家只隔了一座橋，她家有茶山
<jyfl987> roylez: 我是给你推荐下 我又没指定哪一家 你买了 也没一分钱落我腰包
<iGnome> 要给茶树，听音乐，架大棚。就可以卖高价。 Kandu
<iGnome> 浇可乐最好。
<iGnome> lol
<Kandu> iGnome: 忽悠 XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你们那有苦丁茶么 我最近在喝这个
<iGnome> 好多人吃这套
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒聽說過
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不会吧 浙江貌似也产来着
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知道，我不懂茶的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 喝到現在，只知道最好的是杭州最高峰上的茶
<iGnome> roylez: 我的茶叶，喝完了。你帮忙去买点，40一罐的毛毛茶。
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: C
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你还神秘兮兮的装隐士  隐士首先要饮茶 其次要弹琴
<iGnome> Kandu: 最高峰？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 北高锋？ 那里我上去过
<jyfl987> 不过那好像是杭州城最高的 不算杭州市的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你把吾那openid的原样cp下来有啥用额。改成自己的啊。
<iGnome> 只有十几亩的，算真正的龙井
<roylez> iGnome: 你买湖北大悟的乌龙茶吧，新品种，跟南方的乌龙不一样的
<Kandu> jyfl987, iGnome 姚头山
<iGnome> 乌龙，不喜欢
<jyfl987> iGnome: 哼哼 这跟毛峰一样 原来就那一个山头的叫毛峰 后来我们那边产的 那个时候掐的 都叫毛峰了
<iGnome> Kandu: 地名不知道
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我什么时候要去你们那看看 反正也近
<Kandu> 呃，弄錯，是 窑头山
<Kandu> jyfl987: 好啊，這附近有好幾個景區的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过都是山 和我们那没两样
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • XeTeX 使用 windows 的字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341392 安装 Texlive 2009 或以上版本后，下一步就是准备字体了。由于 ubuntu 下的中文字体多数不太适合用于排版文档， 可以复制 Windows 下的字体。XeTeX 可以直接使用系统中的字体，只要把需要的字体复制到指定位置就行，无需 自己生 ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的是哪里注册的？
<dddyx> 请教下，我想在终端搜索网络上某个软件，用什么命令？
<emacsyin> 有没有像电脑一样，可以自主选择安装linux，windows或者ios
<duan_huiqiang> goldendict安装朗文发音词典（5）后不能正常发音，单词发音最后一个音节消失，句子发音最后一个词消失
<MaskRay> tusooa: confirmation code ?
<iGnome> dddyx: aptitude search xxxx
<dddyx> 谢谢你
<tusooa> MaskRay: launchpad的openid
<MaskRay> tusooa: 如何获得？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 去launchpad注册一个帐号就行了
<calebot> 摸摸茶
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=341078
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 终于把launchpad的openid折腾好了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 搞定
<MaskRay> tusooa: 原来藏在 source 里
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你不加<meta name="keywords" content="something" />这样的？
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<MeaCulpa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8671041@N07/6025540644/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 史上最温情的护照盖章 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<billlee> 我在一台联想的笔记本上装了Ubuntu Natty, BoardCom无线网卡可以检测到，安装了受限驱动，却怎么也驱动不起来，lspci可以看到网卡，lsmod可以看到驱动模块。但是ifconfig不能看到，笔记本上的wlan指示灯没办法点亮。这比较可能是什么问题？
<tusooa> hehe
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 这是人才啊。
<iGnome> billlee: 去新版本。
<billlee> iGnome, 什么新版本？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你每天在家做什么呢
<iGnome> billlee: 1010 or 1204
<iGnome> jyfl987: Kandu 不上班的？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你才知道阿
<billlee> iGnome, 测试版本？我还想做服务器呢。我仔细看了感觉应该是电源管理的问题，我再装个Windows把网卡电源打开试试。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 陷入 os 的泥潭
<calebot> Kandu: 幸福的暑假党
<iGnome> 额。读书的？
<jyfl987> calebot: 额 他可不是暑假
<iGnome> Kandu: 多大了
<calebot> 寒假党？
<Kandu> iGnome: 21
<iGnome> 在家当上门女婿的？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我在看 归去来兮 感觉你的生活就是和他的一样
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你瞎扯吧 你和我差不多 怎么才21
<Kandu> jyfl987: 快22了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不可能吧
<iGnome> 被包养？
<calebot> Kandu: 晚入学？
<Kandu> calebot: 不是，大一完了就退學了
<calebot> ...
<calebot> Kandu: 牛人！
<iGnome> 额，那估计是了。大一养孩子了。
<calebot> 牛人都是不读完大学的
<Kandu> calebot: 我不想參加政治考試..
<Kandu> calebot: 最討厭說假話，所以
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你这理由太牵强了 政治考试 从初中就考了 你怎么初中不退学呢
<calebot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_D._Carmack # 不读完大学的神
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那時候我還不懂呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那高中总该懂了呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也不懂
<qinglingquan> 现在自动挂载硬盘用什么？
<jyfl987> calebot: 许多大牛都是不读完学的 还有许多民工也是
<jyfl987> Kandu: 开悟晚阿  我说你一天在家里究竟如何安排时间的呢 我也想回去了
<qinglingquan> 我指的是类似于U盘。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 電競一等後，學校已經給我免了大多課。不過政考試沒法免
<jyfl987> 那你交白卷就是了
<qinglingquan> 谁告知下。;)
<calebot> 交白卷不会过吧
<jyfl987> 我马哲 毛概 都是痛批+乱写的 照样可以过
<jyfl987> 我们以前上高中 上大学 经常反驳我们政治老师 给他难堪的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 陷入 os 泥潭，哪能安排什麼時間
<MaskRay> tusooa: keywords 搞好了，meta 的这个属性没什么用了吧
<jyfl987> 上大学有个女老师教邓论 结果变成了真正的政治课 呵呵
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: u盘自动挂载需要什么服务？
<calebot> 不过这世上，能不说假话的成人极少啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 是的 说谎是一种成熟的表现
 * calebot 常不说实话
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 不保证游泳：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457039/
<calebot> 实话：“妳今天这发型巨丑”
 * calebot 没那个胆
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ls时，对于mount上的分区文件夹，显示的文字有了背景， 怎么去掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341395 如图所示， Screenshot-1.png 这时， 对于Ubuntu自身的文件系统下没这个问题的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-08-12 13:37
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: :)不行
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 需要 fstab 支持。你等下，我改得通用点
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 好的，谢谢.
<MaskRay> calebot: %E{ID_FS_LABEL} 作为 /media 下目录名是否好
<calebot> 无所谓吧
<MaskRay> 会不会重
<calebot>  /media 是个筐
<MaskRay> 再加个 ID_FS_UUID
 * MeaCulpa 政治课大一两门被关
<chattan> calebot:
 * leyle 好想在春熙路暴力打飞机
<MaskRay> calebot: 没读写就能直接拔？
<calebot> MaskRay: 理论上是
 * calebot 坚持 umount
<MaskRay> man udevadm 也太简单了，不给 examples
<fzfh> 不umount u盘容易坏
<bluek> 直接拨掉，烧掉再买一个
<fzfh> 有米的孩子啊
<chattan> MaskRay:
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<bluek> 哈哈
<fzfh> leyle: 什么叫暴力打飞机
<jyfl987> calebot: 你们那教的历史 跟大陆这边的 有没有什么古代政权 不同称谓的？
<calebot> 古代都一样吧
<calebot> 不过人物的历史定位不太一样
<calebot> 比如始皇帝，在台湾课本上基本是暴君
<jyfl987> calebot: 没有阿 我记得对岸对有些政权是不承认的
<jyfl987> calebot: 对新朝承认么？
<calebot> 新朝就是新朝啊，哪来不承认？
<jyfl987> calebot: 王莽那个 还有更始汉
<jyfl987> calebot: 大陆这 就是 前汉接后汉 不承认中间的新
<jyfl987> 不过倒是承认隋
<calebot> 反正历史课本都很无聊
<calebot> 还是直接看史书比较靠谱
<iGnome> http://liyinhe.love.blog.163.com/blog/static/10968974120117118380691/?zhuanlan
<^k^> ⇪ title: 昆明官员艳照事件点评 - 李银河的日志 - 网易博客
<jyfl987> calebot: 恩 国共都是靠宣传起家
<leyle> fzfh: 暴力打飞机就是暴力打飞机
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457042/
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: uid 改成你的用户的 uid
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 好的，谢谢！我试试：）
<fzfh> http://liyinhe.love.blog.163.com/blog/static/10968974120117118380691/?zhuanlan
<fzfh> 我靠，这也叫公正司法啊
<fzfh> 他娘的，聚众淫乱的官员反倒成受害人了。他奶奶的
<jyfl987> fzfh: 额 你是昨天才来地球的？
<fzfh> jyfl987: 俄，平时没怎么看新闻
<MeaCulpa> 官员也有隐私嘛
 * fivesheep 不再评论任何与天朝相关的新闻.
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 你这是上了公交车的人的心理
<fivesheep> 不看, 不评, 不参与.
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 啥公交车
<freeayu> ls -lh 无法显示文件夹的大小？
<fivesheep> du
<MeaCulpa> 再说了，对方没有开发票，无法证明是买卖关系，连招妓都算不上，党章都不违反的
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 你出了国就跟别人上了公交车一样 希望后面的人不要再来了 也不想管后面的人的死活  管他坐不坐得上公交 反正老子已经上来了 而且老子也不想动一动方便后面的人上来
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 我是希望大家都能出来, 逃出生天..
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 言不由衷
 * MeaCulpa 买彩票，筹钱上公交
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 能不能升級 gmlive能夠使用 GPU的
<iGnome> 的确不成熟 fivesheep
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 合作不。
<iGnome> 我出一半号码
<jyfl987> 呵呵  美国承认同姓婚姻不？
<fzfh> http://tupian.hudong.com/a4_33_87_01300000326560127362872412927_jpg.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 金贵勇短信门的女主角苏小真_金贵勇图片_图片百科
<iGnome> 5 14 28
<calebot> jyfl987: 少数几个州承认
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 快出
<iGnome> jyfl987: 去荷兰吧。
<iGnome> nnnnd 难道 MeaCulpa去计算去了。
<freeayu> gvim 下面打开中文文本跟gedit一样是乱码
<freeayu> 咋办
<jyfl987> calebot: 那你跟我假结婚 给我搞出去吧 我再跟 ee结婚 lol
<fzfh> jyfl987: 真牛B
<jyfl987> fzfh: lol
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 竟然和我抢ee
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那你带走好了
<GNUdog> 服务员～打包，带走～
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ enca -c name
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ enca -c name ,,出現 CR&LF 這些用libreoffice打開
<freeayu> CyrusYzGTt  一个小小的文件就要动用libreoffice?
<freeayu> 很是大材小用啊
<flay> 请问下 那个论坛加速那个东东怎么玩
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 嗯，無聊嘛，，反正 CR&LF 的都會顯示亂碼，，就用libreoffice而且都帶有排版
<freeayu> CyrusYzGTt  我用的是debian base 系统， 不装这么庞大的软件
<freeayu> 一切精简为主
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ??
<MaskRay> freeayu: 让你用 recode
<CyrusYzGTt> freeayu§ 好吧，自己喜歡。。我用 fedora 15 GNOME3 x86_64
<freeayu> MaskRay  recode 怎么用啊
<Kandu> freeayu: vim, set fileencodings 先
<MeaCulpa> CRLF? tr -d \r
<freeayu> virtual box 有三个选项VDI， VMDK， VHD 要用哪个啊
<MeaCulpa> 何必用recode...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 装chrome怎么也装不上，网上没查到好的方法！求教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341401 大家好，我是ubuntu新人。 一直装chrome的linux版本，怎么也装不上。 我的ubuntu是装在VM上的，版本是：ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso； chrome的版本是：google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb 我的安装方法：dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i3 ...
<MeaCulpa> coreutils里有的东西，还是别求别人了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你的 php 是否依赖 recode
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不知 recode 是什麼
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒裝
<cfy> MaskRay: 和iconv有啥区别不?
<freeayu> Kandu  set fileencoding 不管用
<Kandu> freeayu: 發過來看看
<MaskRay> Kandu: cfy: recode 似乎更强大
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=167516 看看这个图片是不是会动
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不知道是不是我自己的错觉
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=167516 看看这个图片， 是不是在动。
<MaskRay> iconv 是一对一转换吧
<MaskRay> recode 似乎能找一条转换的路径
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是，這是視覺的誤會
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看多了好晕啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 路径?貌似recode有过滤功能?
<MaskRay> cfy: mime base64 21 crlf 8进制 等转换
<BILLYKANE> 大家好
<^k^> BILLYKANE, 好  ㍦ 
<atcho> http://www.jstv.com/c/ws/fcwr/201108/t20110807_553643.shtml
<cfy> MaskRay: mime的我喜欢 :D
<cfy> $ base64 <<< "测试"|recode Base64..QP
<atcho> 谁把非诚勿扰的下载地址给我发一下
<atcho> 在上班不好找
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发现,有些调用外部程序的函数,我还不如写成C,搞成模块好...
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过,对于C的申情内存之类的,感觉烦...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 能不能發支持html5的視頻，，flash很垃圾的
 * cfy 在逛论坛...
<MaskRay> cfy: 调程序的，丑些，但方便
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<freeayu> 我在windows 下把文件转换成utf8编码，再放到linux下就能用gedit看了
<roylez> cfy: 无聊的人就是你啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 就是你給的那個鏈接
<cfy> MaskRay: 不同的,cl实现,不同的调用.还不如写成模块,还能装13....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么时侯的事情了?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> roylez: 没主席无聊 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 剛剛
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 什么时侯,我发过视频le ?
<MaskRay> recode 可以用来给 latex html 等转义
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 算了。。你竟然忘記了，，
<happyaron> cfy: 昨天那个能看吗
<cfy> happyaron: 可以,不过没找到中英字幕....自己合并一下.....有段,整屏的字幕....
<happyaron> cfy: 有英文字幕就行吧
<happyaron> cfy: 中文字母水平参差不齐的
<happyaron> 字幕
<cfy> happyaron: 单词量梅仙没这么多阿...
<happyaron> cfy: 看看就会了
<roylez> harpy 跟 cfy 在很严肃地讨论中
<happyaron> cfy: 何必纠结那几个破词
<cfy> happyaron: http://h7:h7@iperl.co.cc/h7/h7.srt.tar.bz2
<happyaron> roylez: 主席表示无压力，但是有点精神错乱地说要找harpy？
 * roylez 表示harpy尚未觉悟...
<happyaron> cfy: 要不你让主席给你翻译一个吧，不用给他英文字母，他直接听就行。
<happyaron> 字幕
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,这个可以...
<cfy> roylez: http://h7:h7@iperl.co.cc/h7/Harry%20Potter%20&%20The%20Deathly%20Hallows%20Pt1%202010%20BDRiP%201080p%20Honeyko%20Proper%20x264%20AAC%205.1.mkv
<cfy> roylez: 主席
 * roylez 正在上班...
<happyaron> 下班了翻译就行哈
<roylez> no way...
 * MeaCulpa å¹²HMC
<StephenPCG> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> StephenPCG: hi
<StephenPCG> happyaron: 上午一大早起来学车，现在累死了。。。
<happyaron> StephenPCG: 睡觉去，哈哈
<StephenPCG> happyaron: 睡不着阿，肚子疼……
<happyaron> 我也正肚子疼。。。
<iGnome> 又胡说啥。 jyfl987 额。 GNUdog死家伙
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 合作彩票号码。赶紧出4个数字
<freeayu> 你们能打开 linkedin 吗
<iGnome> 5 14 28
<MaskRay> tr -cd '[0-9]' < /dev/urandom|head -c4
<atcho> 谁帮我找找非诚勿扰的下载地址。。。
<atcho> 最新一期的
<atcho> 谢谢额
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥我又是输出带有]呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: 改成0123456789,倒是没有问题
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 0-9...不要带[]
<MaskRay> cfy: 对，我搞错了
<MaskRay> tr -cd 0-9 < /dev/urandom|head -c4
<MaskRay> 习惯了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你应该给出haskell的...
<ineed> One
<MaskRay> cfy: 很麻烦的
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp估计要套循环...
<freeayu> 想问下，公匙 跟私钥有什么区别
<Kandu> regex 的發音？
<cfy> Kandu: 你读完整不就好了
<Kandu> 以及 regexp ?
<Kandu> cfy: 呃～
<MaskRay> ghc -e 'System.IO.openBinaryFile"/dev/urandom"System.IO.ReadMode>>=fmap(filter Data.Char.isDigit).System.IO.hGetContents>>=putStrLn.take 4'
<MaskRay> cfy: 这要被神笑话了
<cfy> MaskRay: 看神给perl版本...
<Kandu> deb 的 task name 是指？
<Kandu> 還有 debtag 是指？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是打开文件了呀...
<snugglecat> freeayu, 私钥是不能给人看的， 公钥是给别人的
<MaskRay> cfy: 你看我模块名 System.IO Data.Char 占了好多字符
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有random函数么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 用不来
<MaskRay> cfy: ghc -e 'System.Random.randomRIO(0,9999)
<cfy> MaskRay: (format t "~{~a~}" (loop collect (code-char (+ 48 (random 9))) repeat 4))
<iGnome> 找鸭门？ 有资料？
<freeayu> snugglecat  ssh-keygen -t rsa 产生的公的还是私？
<cfy> MaskRay: $ ccl -Qn --eval '(format t "~{~a~}" (loop collect (code-char (+ 48 (random 9))) repeat 4))' --eval '(quit)'
<GNUdog> freeayu, both
<cfy> MaskRay: ccl -Q -n --eval '(format t "~{~a~}" (loop collect (code-char (+ 48 (random 9))) repeat 4))' --eval '(quit)'
<freeayu> GNUdog 如何知道我产生的公钥，还是私钥
<Kandu> iGnome: aptitude 和apt-get 的 search ~nXXX~VXXX 這樣連一塊兒的是 and 然後倆 ~ 間隔空格的是 or ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 生成 0~9999 不就好了
<cfy> MaskRay: .....
<cfy> MaskRay: 看了你的代码......思维...
<cfy> MaskRay: $ time ccl -n --eval '(write (random 9999))' --eval '(quit)'
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.最好是0000
<chattan> calebot: 碳头
<chattan> UTF-8: EE
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<chattan> MaskRay: 火星
<UTF-8> =-O
<MaskRay> chattan: 产蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> :em170>>>>0ooooo
<snugglecat> freeayu, 公的和母的都有
<drivel> freeayu: 带pub的，就是 pub
<drivel> 不带的就是 private
<snugglecat> freeayu, 都是一对的， 不可能只有一个。 不过貌似， 公的丢失了， 可以用母的着回来
<snugglecat> freeayu, 母的丢了， 就没办法了
<snugglecat> freeayu, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA%E5%8A%A0%E5%AF%86%E6%BC%94%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95
<^k^> ⇪ title: RSA加密演算法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> 我要把sbcl和clisp删除
<iGnome> Kandu:  连起来是与。?or(x, y)  ~d"xxx | yyy"  自己实践吧。
<iGnome> as ~ixf\(ce\|wm\)   包含xfce或者xfwm的已经安装的包，列表。
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 转投debian－》debian系统安装后要不要换源更新为testing阿，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341412 如题，有没有必要更新到testing阿？ 就笔记本装debian来用用 显卡驱动要不要换成官方的阿 我的NVIDIA G105M 显卡 曾经装显卡驱动不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=341310&p=2441371#p2441371 ， 又刚重新装 ...
<snugglecat> freeayu, 你要弄这个干嘛。
<Kandu> iGnome: thx
<freeayu> snugglecat  我在用ssh 登录不用密码。。。 比较好奇，在client生成公钥，复制过去服务端，就可以
<freeayu> 这过程完全没用到私钥
<freeayu> ？
<iGnome> ssh-copy-id 一次就够
<snugglecat> freeayu, 哦。 我也不是很懂， 问问懂的人。
<cfy> iGnome: 论坛里的语法高亮怎么玩的?
<snugglecat> freeayu, 应该会用到私钥吧， 要不你将 .ssh 中私钥的移到其他地方， 看看还可不可以登陆
<snugglecat> freeayu, 你去看看 rsa 的维基解释
<freeayu> mmm
<cfy> iGnome: 不在了?
<cfy> iGnome: 算了...我知道了
<snugglecat> freeayu, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%AC%E5%BC%80%E5%AF%86%E9%92%A5%E5%8A%A0%E5%AF%86 看这个吧， 这个容易懂吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 公开密钥加密 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> freeayu, 身份验证是私钥加密信息， 公钥解密。
<iGnome> cfy: 居然是你们搞学术的，在跟贴
<wxg4net> vsftpd 本地无法新建目录，但文件可以上传， 有人知道怎么回事么 centos 权限已经设置 -R 777
<cfy> iGnome: $ ccl -n --eval "(write (length (remove-if-not #'alpha-char-p \"打倒你们不用perl的。\")))" --eval '(quit)'
<cfy> 11
<snugglecat> freeayu, 传数据是是用公钥加密，用私钥解密
<cfy> iGnome: 搞啥。
<cfy> iGnome: 一句话，搞定问题了呀
<freeayu> snugglecat  这个容易理解了，关键是不知道ssh 这种方式 ssh-copy-id 到服务端，是否是私钥?
<cfy> wxg4net: anon_mkdir_write_enable =yes
<cfy> iGnome: lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我是实践的好不。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 当初也是看重cl是实践的才学习的。。。
<wxg4net> cfy: 本地用户受匿名用户控制？
<cfy> wxg4net: 应该不是
<snugglecat> freeayu, 给服务端的是公钥啊。 你给私钥给人啊。 ssh 登陆的话是先用你私钥加密你的身份验证， 服务端用公钥解密来验证。 肯定得要用你的私钥的哇
<cfy> wxg4net: 可能是目录本身的权限控制了么？
<cfy> wxg4net: 哦。。也不是。。
<cfy> wxg4net: 不清楚
<freeayu> snugglecat  server是 public?
<iGnome> 一边去。哪里有pl清晰。
<wxg4net> cfy:  多谢
<snugglecat> freeayu, 是哇。
<cfy> iGnome: 还不清晰阿。。。。。输出的参数是length,length的参数是remove-if-not...
<cfy> iGnome: ee开始乱扯了。。。哈哈
<snugglecat> 是吧。 freeayu 你去问问别人。 我是这么理解的
<iGnome> 多半ruby的也会去。
<freeayu> snugglecat  感觉相反，自己的是公的，加密是公钥
<iGnome> 本来那帖子没人理的。都是我跟的
<freeayu> 假设两个用户A，B进行通信，公钥为c,私钥为d，明文为x.
<freeayu>    1. A用公钥对明文进行加密形成密文c(x)，然后传输密文；
<freeayu>    2. B收到密文，用私钥对密文进行解密d(c(x)),得到要通信的明文x。
<freeayu> [编辑]
<iGnome> 那还eval。 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 还是来lisp吧，haskell喜欢空格的。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: lisp就是eval.....
<cfy> iGnome: 不像perl....残缺的eval...
<iGnome> 明显就不是做脚本的嘛
<iGnome> 哪里要eval嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 没错。。。干大事的，lolo
<iGnome> 好吧。定性了。干大事。别再拿来做脚本了嘛
<snugglecat> freeayu, 你这个是传输加密信息时的
<cfy> iGnome: perl 的-e 是啥阿。。。不也是eval么。。
<iGnome> 那是给shell看的啊
<iGnome> 这都分不清。。
<happyaron> StephenPCG: 那个ipv4跳板服务器似乎出问题了
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<happyaron> StephenPCG: 连不上
<cfy> iGnome: 乱说
<iGnome> lol
<freeayu> snugglecat  你看看 ssh-copy-id  的说明
<freeayu> 只针对public
<iGnome> copy-id，难道你还要复制私钥？
<cfy> iGnome: copy-id,实际用途少。。。
<snugglecat> freeayu, 我不懂了， 我只知道私钥是不能给别人的。 只给别人公钥。 你问iGnome
<iGnome> 就第一次。开始就说了。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: ?
<iGnome> ?
<cfy> iGnome: 不是这个意思。比如我的vps,禁止密码登录的。。。
<cfy> iGnome: ssh-copy-id有啥用。。。。。废的呀。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: sb bs
<snugglecat> freeayu, 其他不懂， 我只知道不能给别人私钥。 私钥，私钥， 就是自己的。 不能泻露的。
<iGnome> cfy: 那你email吧。 lol 谁叫你禁止的
<iGnome> 再手动合并
<snugglecat> freeayu, 如果你说的是身份验证 应该是 公钥加密的另一用途是身份验证：用私钥加密的信息，可以用公钥对其解密。接收者由此可知：这条信息确实来自于拥有私钥的某人，公钥的形式就是数字证书。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: ee
<roylez> iGnome: e神
<snugglecat> freeayu, 和你说的加密数据传输是反过来的
<iGnome> roylez: 你也要换工作了？
<roylez> iGnome: ee神
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<iGnome> 一边去。 别乱叫
<iGnome> 让 MeaCulpa 出来
<roylez> iGnome: ......
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<snugglecat> 私钥就像女人的年龄一样，不能随便说的
<happyaron> snugglecat: 私钥比年龄更要保密。
<snugglecat> happyaron, 哦。 那怎么类比呢。
<happyaron> no idea
<snugglecat> :)
<NoIE> 请问，在python下，写读写二进制的程序，是不是还要注意自己的电脑是32位的还是64位的？
<qinglingquan> MaskRay:你给的代码只需要添加到udev规则里就行了吧，还需要改其他的方吗？
<iGnome> 私钥就像 Destine。 snugglecat
<cfy> iGnome: 机会来了
<NoIE> join #python-cn
<iGnome> 啥
<cfy> iGnome: py
<Destine> iGnome, ?
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 我试了试还是不行：（
<iGnome> 管我啥事。
<cfy> qinglingquan:  装个pmount
<iGnome> Destine: 看到 happyaron 在打比方。
<cfy> qinglingquan: 插个U盘，就pmount sdb1,卸载pumount sdb1
<cfy> qinglingquan: 也算方便
<iGnome> Destine: 你为啥最近老沉默呢
<qinglingquan> cfy: 哦,pmount自动创建目录？
<Destine> iGnome, 忙呢。。
<snugglecat> Destine, ？？？？？？？？
<freeayu> snugglecat  转不过湾来，算了
<freeayu> 不容易理解这点
<iGnome> snugglecat: 估计是小孩子
<cfy> qinglingquan: yeah
<snugglecat> iGnome, 谁， 我吗？？ 还是我儿子
<iGnome> snugglecat: 乖。
<qinglingquan> cfy: 呵呵，好的，谢谢。
<snugglecat> .......
<iGnome> 不搞计划生育，居然就有儿子了
<snugglecat> 我也转不过弯了
<snugglecat> ....
<roylez> iGnome: 小e...
<cfy> 根据Google的描述和图示：代理商以短信或电子邮件的形式向客户发送电子信息，通知客户送货抵达时间。客户可以在预估的到达时间安排人在送货地址收取货物。
<tusooa> <cfy> "根据iGoogle的描述和图示：代理商以短信或电子邮件的形式向客户发送电子信息，通知客户送货抵达时间。客户可以在预估的到达时间安排人在送货地址收取货物。"
<tusooa> :em01
<cfy> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/12/0645238
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Google专利报时
<iGnome> 完蛋了。 roylez 变妖了。难道是雕假装的？
<iGnome> oops
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<roylez> 嘎嘎
<iGnome> @@@@
<iGnome> tusooa: 你经常调皮。
<tusooa> er
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=341391 #...
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<tusooa> "这熊估计不是人类，吃了另外剩下的一个。"
<tusooa> :em20  :em20  :em20
<iGnome> 拉，又调皮
<wxg4net> lftp错误: mkdir: Access failed: 550 Create directory operation failed. (s)  求救
<iGnome> wxg4net: 去搜索这句英文吧
<iIlL0oO> 短信提醒也是专利了。
<iGnome> kk受刺激了/
<MaskRay> cfy: pmount 自动？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我确实需要一个人来帮忙啊。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 要手动输入pmount sdb1
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 代码加入udev规则就行了吧？
<freeayu> 我用rsync 到client的文件大小跟服务端的不一样
<freeayu> 这是什么情况啊
<freeayu> 不知道文件有没有正常传输完
<freeayu> 相差0.2G
<freeayu>  客户端是debian
<freeayu> 服务端是 red as
<freeayu> rhes
<cfy> freeayu: du -sh的结果？du出来不一样不要紧
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你再帮忙看看是哪里出问题了，添加规则后依然不能实现自动挂载，我有事，得先出去了。
<freeayu> cfy du -lh 的结果
<snugglecat> tusooa, 加入我吧
<freeayu> cfy  为何结果不一样也行
<MaskRay> cfy: 无法自动在 /media 下创建目录吧
 * snugglecat 硬拉着 tusooa 加入我党
<freeayu> linux认领文件大小的机制应该是一样的吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 可疑的
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以的
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 叫 sdb1?
<cfy> freeayu: du 出来的是实际的占用空间，不是文件的大小
<cfy> freeayu: 应该是不一样也可以。
<freeayu> cfy  这个不一样的空间，多出来的或者少掉的部分，是什么因素造成的了
 * snugglecat 拿着一把 AK47 抵住 tusooa 的脑袋， "加入，还是吃花生仔？“
<cfy> freeayu: 我才是碎片之类的么？我不是专业的。。。
<cfy> freeayu: 可能是因为文件系统不完美的缘故吧
<snugglecat> freeayu, 因为服务器的人品问题
<snugglecat> tusooa, 加入还是不加入。
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且你那个方法不好吧，最好有个手动表名我要卸载的东西
<tusooa> snugglecat: 小心3x额
<cfy> MaskRay: 否则，比拔掉了。。。系统才知道要卸载。有些数据没写入阿。
<cfy> MaskRay: 否则，你拔掉了。。。系统才知道要卸载。有些数据没写入阿。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 啥是 3x
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你说的 3x 是 xxx ？？？ 色情？？？
<tusooa> snugglecat: 不是xxx
 * snugglecat 感觉赶不上年轻人的溜了
<snugglecat> tusooa, 哦， 昨晚你说我的网页像 3x 的， 还以为你说的是像色情网站
<snugglecat> tusooa, 那是啥
<cfy> MaskRay: 你水木帐号多少？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我加个好友
<MaskRay> cfy: MaskRay
<cfy> MaskRay: 我加了，你看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 生命力: [13] 身份: [新人]
<cfy> MaskRay: 生命力: [120] 身份: [用户]
<cfy> MaskRay: MaskRay (Ray) 共上站 1 次，,你太不活跃了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=579&id=24454
<^k^> ⇪ title: 阅读文章
<cfy> MaskRay: 看看这人说的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 要填住址什么的？
<tusooa> mailing list?
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么意思，你还没有注册好?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我填了，学校的
<MaskRay> cfy: 还可以telnet？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，不过我用不来。。。。
<Evanescence> 有人知道vim里内置的计算器是怎么启动的？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你要算啥
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 外置的不行么？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 只是上次在哪儿看见C-*什么的快捷键，可以用vim内置的计算器，方便，打开外部的多麻烦，忘记是什么了
<Kandu> cfy: 我頁註冊了個，你用戶名？
<cfy> Kandu: Fengyuan42
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 哦...我不知道内部还有计算器的...我一般都bc, dc, awk来算
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这样啊，我还是再找找吧
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ! bc 不够用么...
<cfy> Kandu: 你叫啥？
<cfy> kandu?
<MaskRay> cfy: 熟悉 telnet 吧……适合键盘
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 比如234*34，直接使用内置的不是很快么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有时侯去帖图板块。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> 這論壇看着有意思
<cfy> Kandu: funcprogram
<MaskRay> Kandu: 用户名？
<Kandu> MaskRay: kandu
<MaskRay> telnet 用不来……
<cfy> Kandu: 据说是文件的架构。。。不是db的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈用不来+1.。。。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 哦...不知道，你知道了告诉我哦~~
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩
<Kandu> cfy: ? 文件架构？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 我汗。。。。算法板面，没版主了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我还傻傻的  :r ! dc -e '234 34 * p'
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，就是把文章啥的都存在文件里的意思。具体不清楚了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 围观用 dc 的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 是直接快捷键召唤的，不是使用 shell的
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 根据 《水木社区版面管理办法·版面的处罚与终止》版面连续 1 个月没有版主的，或设立 3 个月内的版面连续 14 天没有版主的，站务委员会将对版面给予终止处理。请版面尽快产生一名或多名版主。
<cfy> (* 234 34)7956
<cfy> ruby也征版主。。。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: Insert mode <C-R>=
<roylez> cfy: .
<jyfl987> cfy: 你刚才给 MaskRay说什么地方有可登录资源来着？
<roylez> cfy: bbs都死了，有啥好说的
<MaskRay> 如何添加好友？
<cfy> jyfl987: 忘了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 左侧，个人参数，然后有个加好友
<cfy> MaskRay: : 左侧，个人参数，然后有个加好友
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似没啥用。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 那里还有人，还有大牛阿。。。尤其是funcprogram一块。。。。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 去去，我只是举个例子，dc我可不会...比C编译器都久远的东西...
<roylez> cfy: 都是要出国的牛吧...
<cfy> roylez: 没有吧，binghe就没有要出国阿
<cfy> 其他人，貌似都是国内的
<MaskRay> cfy: 二站是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是独立的，没怎么去过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<cfy> 让我想起，1990年那段时侯。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> 错了。。。是1999，
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的月饼券缩水了
<cfy> 我有看过他们在1999年的讨论。。。讨论linux,bsd....
<roylez> cfy: 99年bbs还没死。他们现在还在？
<cfy> roylez: 不清楚。都是大牛了阿。。。。。99年。。。
<roylez> cfy: 又如何。我2000年的时候也是大牛啊。ASCIIART的版主
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武
<roylez> cfy: 不过是珞珈山水的
<cfy> roylez: .
<roylez> cfy: 在天津上学，当了武汉大学bbs的版主
<cfy> roylez: 哦。主席威武
<jyfl987> cfy: 你有没有用lisp来做网站开发？
<roylez> jyfl987: 你为啥不去用 bash on balls
<jyfl987> roylez: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我没看懂，是要自己付钱，还是自己随便选一个，多要了再付钱
<roylez> jyfl987: bash on balls
<tusooa> 啥bash on balls
<cfy> jyfl987: common lisp有个cl-http,非常nb
<cfy> jyfl987: 一个http server....
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦，不只是http server
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 选一种。反正是券
<jyfl987> roylez: 那个怎么了？
<jyfl987> cfy: 有多nb?
<roylez> jyfl987: bash的网页架构
<jyfl987> roylez: 我好像前几天看见过 不行吧
<cfy> jyfl987: http://tianchunbinghe.blog.163.com/blog/static/7001201153035339930/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 SBCL 等开源 Lisp 平台上运行 CL-HTTP (part 1) - 冰河的日志 - 网易博客
<cfy> jyfl987: 和 Common Lisp 社区的其他流行 HTTP 服务器，例如 Hunchentoot 和 AllegroServe 相比，CL-HTTP 不仅提供了 HTTP 1.1 协议的完整实现，还提供了一体化的解决方案，包括基于 Lisp 宏的动态 HTML/XHTML 代码生成，面向对象的 Web 交互设计，权限控制，HTTPS 和 HTTP Proxy 支持（带有缓存）等，另外它还提供 HTTP 客户端，SMTP/POP3/FTP 支持以及其他数不清的高级特æ€
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦
<cfy> jyfl987: CL-HTTP 是目前开源 Common Lisp 项目中规模最大、最复杂的，其核心 server 模块源代码 5 万多行，所有模块连同各种平台的移植在内共计 35 万行 Common Lisp 代码（bz2 压缩一下其实只有不到 7M），可谓是浩如烟海，Lisp 新手往往迷失在其庞大的目录树里。
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 那这个我就不用了 肯定效率不高
<cfy> jyfl987: 你怎么知道哦。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 好晕
<jyfl987> cfy: 都这样 自称一个体系的 很难有高效率 而且还搞这个功能 那个功能的 你拿apache 跟nginx对比下就知道了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 外人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 啥事??混蛋？？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, apache 和 nginx 哪个好
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我个人喜欢nginx
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 混蛋 有点接受不了。 现在已经变成这样了？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 没啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。。無聊，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有点事， 但拿不准和不和你说
<snugglecat> 怕你拒绝我
<snugglecat> jyfl987, nginx比较快吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你知道不。。。你這樣，我可能不會理你。。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 又快又小
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧， 是我还没想好。 不好意思了。 先放放吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 只要不是同性戀，不是基情，不作奸犯科。etc不合理的
<edisonwang> jyfl987:nginx资源占用比较低吧 相应速度似乎也很快
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 正经的。 先放放先， 确实搞不掂再着你
<snugglecat> 再找你
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..那就好，，不然給你嚇死。。
<jyfl987> edisonwang: 是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)。 我先去努力先
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是觉得 forth简洁阿 而且还超级快
<moriramar> 有沒有人遇到 Evolution 的帳號信息編輯後“確認按鈕”為灰、不能保存的情况？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 和 apl 比呢？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 没玩过apl
<jyfl987> 我真的很像看到 forth和lisp的巨牛pk
<tusooa> python和perl之间的pk是不会停的。
<cfy> fortran pk lisp
<tusooa> 就像exp讲的，生命不止，pk不息(不惜)
<MaskRay> 有人配置过 webcam？
<roylez> MaskRay: 需要配吗？
<MaskRay> roylez: 怎么用？
<roylez> MaskRay: 一般来说安装 v4l 就好了
<roylez> 装完之后 mplayer TV:// 能放就ok
<MaskRay> 我还得编译内核
<moriramar> MaskRay: 核心有 linux-uvc 並入的代碼部分。那個支持很多常見的 WebCam。
<cfy> MaskRay: gentooer还怕编译内核？
<moriramar> 有沒有人遇到 Evolution 的帳號信息編輯後“確認按鈕”為灰、不能保存的情况？
<MeaCulpa> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l
<MaskRay> cfy: dell studio 1457，搜不到 vender
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa> 谁试试这个：  mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:gain=1:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:fps=10:outfmt=rgb16 -vo aa tv://
<MeaCulpa> 搞 aa lib 装B
<cfy> MaskRay: 我没摄像头。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 一个Mail服务器为什么需要nginx来做前端代理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341430 现在看Nginx相关的文档，知道它可以作为mail服务器的前端代理。 没有接触过mail服务器方面的东西， 也是刚接触nginx时间不久， 请问出于什么考虑要对mail服务器进行前端代理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-08-12 17:17
<happyaron> cfy: 在？
 * drivel 困
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 现在有人想把世间万物都放在nginx后面...
 * CyrusYzGTt 倒數下班，
<zkwlx> KDr2:  这么快？？！
<drivel> MeaCulpa: 我记得好像说 nginx 开始就是给邮件写的吧
<MeaCulpa> drivel: 不知道，反正现在啥都往nginx上套
<KDr2> zkwlx: 顺手 join 了下
<zkwlx> KDr2:  哈哈，你这手真顺，今儿咋没来？
<cfy> KDr2: hi
<KDr2> zkwlx: 媳妇生病了，去了医院回来10点多了，就在家搞起了
<cfy> KDr2: 你用ccl么？
<KDr2> cfy: hi,all
<cfy> KDr2: 不知道你有没有看你的blog
<cfy> KDr2: cl-fcgi那个
<KDr2> ccl用的不多，主要sbcl/ecl
<cfy> 哦。
<zkwlx> KDr2:  cfy 你们认识？？！
<KDr2> cl-fcgi有bug？
<cfy> zkwlx: 看过他的blog，用过他的fcgi....
<KDr2> 我看看
<cfy> KDr2: 没。。。是我的问题。。。
<cfy> KDr2: ccl的编码，我没处理好 :D
<zkwlx> cfy:  。。。。这也太巧了，他是我老大。。。。
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦。呵呵。
<ilovezoe> hi
<KDr2> 好，我看看，被顿了，竟然上不去了。。。
<KDr2> 我显然不是老大。。。
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍩ 
<cfy> KDr2: 呵呵。
<KDr2> 翻墙上去了。。。。ft
<allenwu> 有没有适合新手的社区
<zkwlx> KDr2:  呵呵，开始水果分享了:D
<KDr2> 我抽空试下ccl吧，没测过中文，有结果了给你答复
<cfy> KDr2: 不用了。。
<KDr2> 嗯，你们去吧
<KDr2> 好
<cfy> KDr2: 就是ccl的默认，用中文，会乱码
<cfy> KDr2: 设置下，就没问题了。
<KDr2> 哦，那就好
<cfy> KDr2: 当初不不知道，以为是你的模块的问题。。。所以回复了很多。。。
<KDr2> :)
<roylez> cfy: 你就是个聊天机器人，一天从早到晚的说
<cfy> roylez: 我在等饭好。。。
<zkwlx> KDr2:  吃完了。。。。
<allenwu> cfy: 你知道哪个房间适合LINUX新手吗
<roylez> allenwu: 这里
<allenwu> roylez:你们都是搞研究的，我刚开始接触LINUX
<allenwu> 上次问过一次，说太简单，于是管理员让我不要说话了
<cfy> allenwu: 这里。。。。
<roylez> allenwu: 能搜的不要随便伸手，这样永远玩不会
<CyrusYzGTt> 學會看topic的提示，，不然就不會再回答你的
<cfy> allenwu: 有这回事？那你就低调一点。。。。等管理员走了再问。。。
<allenwu> CyrusYzGTt:是的
<allenwu> cfy: 8-)
<KDr2> 哎，我用adium, 指定跟谁说话，都得手动敲nick:
<gplfeng> 求助，gnome3编译到第38个模块编译不下去了，错误代码http://code.bulix.org/pa03eb-80418,不知道该怎么办，请帮帮我
<zkwlx> KDr2:  adium是啥？
<cfy> KDr2: 我上你的blog，倒是流畅得很。 :D
<jyfl987> cfy: forth里 ()括住注释 哈哈
<cfy> jyfl987: ......
<KDr2> irc客户端，跟pidgin似的
<cfy> jyfl987: 那内存分配麻烦么？
<KDr2> cfy: 最近墙抽风的厉害
<jyfl987> cfy: 当然麻烦 forth是低阶的
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<flay> linux deepin集成的永中office2011？是吗？
<luckyboy> ?
<MaskRay> roylez: 有什么办法看需要什么驱动
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个lspci啥的，看芯片，然后去搜搜
<happyaron> flay: 没吧，好像仅仅是可以用他们的源安装
<flay> 谁能给个地址阿 貌似要装他们的软件中心
<ScarletWolf> 这个背景是emacs吗？https://twitter.com/#!/manateelazycat
<jyfl987> cfy: 我这搜到一个 用forth实现的web 额 两个附件都不到1k
<cfy> jyfl987: .........
<jyfl987> cfy: 他附带了个 step by step
<MaskRay> cfy: 带 cam 字样吧？lspci 没显示
<jyfl987> cfy: 考虑 用lisp弄个 http server 用forth写逻辑 lol
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: manateelazycat的twitter背景是emacs吗？
<flay> 在源里面找到一个地址 貌似是的
<flay> http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/deepin/pool/main/e/eio/
<^k^> ⇪ title: USTC Open Source Software Mirror
<MaskRay> cfy`: 看来可能是 microdia webcam，lsusb
<jyfl987> cfy 等我学会了 forth 写个irc机器人玩玩
<MaskRay> ScarletWolf: 打不开
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay: 呃。。。
<MaskRay> cfy`: dell 好恶心，没有任何地方说 vender
<cfy`> MaskRay: ......
<cfy`> MaskRay:  usb的？
<cfy`> jyfl987: 你折腾。。。。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> test
<^k^> cfy, ....  ㍪ 
<flay> happyaron: 不错阿 我下下来装上2011后 打印机的问题解决了 看来深度还是很有前途的 呵呵
<MaskRay> roylez: camorama?
<freeflying>        
 * microcai 终于有驾照了
 * microcai 求购北京二手车
 * microcai 不过我得分期付款 ......
<microcai> 2w 以下,谢谢
<adam8157> microcai: 那个房东没回复
<microcai> adam8157:  好吧.
<microcai> adam8157: 我到北京你来接我不?
<adam8157> microcai: 你想好住哪了?
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 没
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<microcai> adam8157:  最好开车来接我 ... ...
<adam8157> microcai: 没车没驾照
<microcai> adam8157: 我有驾照
<microcai> adam8157: 带车来,我来开
<adam8157> microcai: 没车...
<microcai> adam8157: 借
<adam8157> ...
<microcai> adam8157: 我得去买二手车了
<adam8157> microcai: 有钱
<microcai> adam8157:  ... 贷款买二手车
<adam8157> microcai: 有钱
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157:  税后工资不到你的 1/3
<microcai> adam8157: 谁比谁有钱啊?!
<adam8157> microcai: 富二代有钱
<microcai> adam8157: 你还是个修修 bug 的,我可是要没日没夜的敲代码的人
<microcai> adam8157: 我是在透支未来而已
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<microcai> adam8157: 如果 2012 是真的,那透支就是划算的
<adam8157> microcai: 先不跟你说, 我今天发烧了, 都没去上班, 我再躺会儿去
<edisonwang> microcai: 摇到号了？
<microcai> adam8157:  买二手就是为了不摇号 .....
<microcai> edisonwang:    买二手就是为了不摇号 .....
<edisonwang> microcai:  二手也要摇号啊。。。难道要外地号？
<microcai> edisonwang: 有带牌销售的你不知道?
<microcai> edisonwang: 经过登记备案的二手车，通过正常审核后就是直接上牌，不用参加摇号，也不受购车新政限制。
<edisonwang> microcai: 天。。。我之前问备案的二手车 牌照费要6-8W
<microcai> edisonwang:  ... 扯淡
<microcai> edisonwang: 吓唬你们的.
<edisonwang> 一个老捷达开价9W。。。我去花乡问了一次 然后就放弃了
<microcai> edisonwang: 你只是问问,又没买.
<edisonwang> microcai: 额？有猫腻？
<microcai> edisonwang: 看你就不像是个会买的,就随口说说罢了.
<edisonwang> microcai:  那买是啥行情？
<microcai> edisonwang: 买么~~~ 去摇号吧
<microcai> edisonwang: 摇到了再去车店买.
<microcai> edisonwang: 一般没个一年是摇不到的.
 * microcai 今天拿到驾照了,兴奋ing 
<edisonwang> microcai: 悲催的 没资格摇 还是匿了吧。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<microcai> edisonwang: 所以啊,去找找二手车嘛
<edisonwang> microcai: 反正4月份的时候去问 给的价钱 我真接受不了。。。。哎
<microcai> edisonwang:  算了,首堵.
<microcai> edisonwang: 买了车也没地方跑
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...你在炫耀
<edisonwang> microcai: 额 以前住的远 现在倒真是无所谓了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  炫耀个毛啊,你要是去了北京还买不起车, 就是个悲剧.
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 呃呃。好，，我有知道些事情 了，，對了閒雜街頭是不是多了很多綠色衣服
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 呃呃。好，，我有知道些事情 了，，對了現在街頭是不是多了很多綠色衣服
<microcai> ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，不說了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<gplfeng> 求助，gnome3编译到第38个模块编译不下去了，错误代码http://code.bulix.org/pa03eb-80418,不知道该怎么办，请帮帮我
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有几千块钱的破车的呐
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 然后分期付款,一个月换个一百块就是了嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 爲什麼不直接一次付款？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ç©·
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 而且未来会涨工资的嘛.
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 到时候压力就更小了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，好吧，其實如果是 300塊RMB的，我是一次付款的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯，對自己好有自信，，#ubuntu-cn log記錄了，，到時別說不是
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Google Chrome操作系统重要更新发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341442 Google's Chrome Operating System Gets a Much Needed Update Google Chrome操作系统重要更新发布 posted by David Adams on Fri 12th Aug 2011 03:53 UTC, submitted by sjvn 发表于：2011年8月12日 北京时间11:53 I quite like Google's Chrome operating system (OS)--a Linux variant that use the Chrome W ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  :D
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  难道你不涨工资?
<moriramar> 有人用 Evolution 遇到保存帳號設定的時候 OK 按鈕還是灰色的情况嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我沒有文憑和學歷的，而且不搞灰色收入的，一般都是啃老族
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ? 啃老族 ? 富二代啊!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..是窮二代。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過，我是不肖子孫，所以就這樣
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   .... 杭州号称穷人的千万富翁多的去了.
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 對了，我想問問，怎麼將 f15 GNOME3的日曆改爲 thunderbird
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不信就算，反正是事實
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 听说需要修改 js 代码
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 怎麼修改，，我不想用默認那個，，而且被我刪除了，，貌似雖然thunderbord不支持exchange
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: exchange 是虾米?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 明天早上5点起床去机场取车. 诶,预订的晚了, 别的门店没车可租了 55555
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..不清楚，別問。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  悲剧啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...機場？？怎麼不是火車站？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天是不自信今天能拿到驾照的,所以没预订. 要不然我可以去近点的地方取车
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 555555
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 马路杀手明天要上路咯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...靠，，對了。。有沒有發現，，最近你被跟蹤了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 无所谓啊,我老爸又没钱,绑架我也没用
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..馬路殺手。。好貼切。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你是不是，，要當馬路殺手。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yes
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...nnd我要投訴你
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 租车. ... 穷人... 不是买车 ....
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我买了实习标志,明天贴车后面去
<cfy> tusooa-: 在不？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不是不干胶的啦. 那种粘玻璃上的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯，好吧，，最好貼上，流動炮房
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，，爲什麼不加個  囍 字
<tusooa> cfy:
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不是婚车
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我是用来运行李到机场的
<cfy> tusooa-: eof用过么？perl的
<tusooa> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你是新婚。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  没.
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还没结婚
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 才买了戒指 :D
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，不聊了，我要看 駕駛人 科目一的考試了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我是刚买了戒指黄金就涨价啊, 幸好早买 ....
<tusooa> cfy: 又折腾起perl了？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 假惺惺的
<cfy> tusooa: 没办法。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 爲什麼不買，藍金，，這個纔是宇宙最珍貴的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那种东西考前突击就好了嘛
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 。。我這裏很嚴格的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 风俗如此,只能买 千足金
<tusooa> cfy: while (<$fh>)#如果退出了就是读到eof了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 而且，貌似我不想考。。養車的費用太高了。。希望科目一就不及格
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 黃金只是對於地球來說比較珍貴，。，而且是之一。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  有了驾照方便啊!
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你看,我本来要包车运行李的,现在可以用更便宜的租车代替
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，，也是，，這是繼電腦技能有一個必須的技能
<yangtse> 哪个网上银行可以linux？
<yangtse> 求助
<yangtse> 我要开通网银
<yangtse> 超现代一次
<microcai> yangtse: 上海普法
<yangtse> ………
<microcai> yangtse: 浦发
<yangtse> 用不了
<microcai> yangtse: ?!
<yangtse> 办卡都没地方办
<CyrusYzGTt> yangtse§ 不知道，吾在任何錢莊無帳號
<yangtse> 我现在有500 元，我要妥善处理
<yangtse> 今天办了张农业银行的，给了我个优盘一样的东西，我就后悔了。
<clarezoe> 谁推荐个免费的国内代理，国外看不到CNTV
<yangtse> 处男tv
<happyaron> yangtse: 用支付宝卡通
<yangtse> 喔支付宝里面的钱前几天被沈阳爬猴网络盗走了。
<yangtse> 我不认为我的账户有泄露的可能。
<happyaron> yangtse: 啥事你都认为自己是对的，那谁也帮不了你咯。
<yangtse> 于是我认为是支付宝把我的密码透漏给了自己的子公司爬猴网络
<happyaron> yangtse: 别人怎么没这个问题呢，支付宝为啥就对你那点钱有兴趣？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Gnome全局菜单可以设置半透明吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341443 原来ubuntu10.10的方法貌似没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghostplant — 2011-08-12 19:21
<yangtse> 哥从来没在电脑上用过淘宝。
<happyaron> yangtse: 哥第一次用淘宝之后支付宝也没把我密码泄漏出去。
<yangtse> 定期批量转走一些人小额度的钱。
<happyaron> yangtse: 除了你之外从未听说过别人。
<yangtse> 转10000个人，没人100，你算算
<yangtse> 你搜索爬猴网络
<happyaron> yangtse: 那支付宝早就开不下去了。
<yangtse> 让google说话
<yangtse> 我不说
<happyaron> yangtse: 和支付宝有啥关系？
<happyaron> yangtse: 支付宝只管你和别人交易时中间过程钱是安全的，但你愿意付给谁钱，那个人是不是骗子，智能你自己负责阿。
<yangtse> 被害者有一个共同特征，都是用支付宝的
<happyaron> yangtse: 我没看到有偷偷被转钱的
<cfy> 出事情了。。。。
<moriramar> yangtse: 他們還都有共同特征，他們還都看過新聞聯播。
<cfy> emacswiki被和谐了。。。。。。
 * Kandu 用 amule 看別人共享檔案，下載到過派出所警員資料，各種網絡帳號密碼。小白的各種奇怪行為是不可想像的
<yangtse> 有你看到的时候的
<cfy> emacswiki被和谐了。。。。。。....
<happyaron> yangtse: well，你中毒了？
<cfy> 没有人那个么。。。。
<yangtse> 我没有电脑，只有手机。
<moriramar> cfy: 和諧的好，叫RMS搞藏獨。
<cfy> moriramar: 关emacs啥事？
<happyaron> yangtse: 反正我没遇到过，支付宝也没少用 :P
<yangtse> 手机里面的东西都是android 官方市场下载的。
<yangtse> 只用vim的飘过。
<cfy> emacswiki.org
<cfy> 谁帮忙测试一下
<cfy> 能否打开？
<happyaron> yangtse: android 官方市场没有审查
<yangtse> 你往支付宝里面放钱吗？
<happyaron> yangtse: 名副其实的菜市场
<happyaron> yangtse: 必然有钱阿。
<happyaron> yangtse: 还有支付宝卡通
<moriramar> cfy: 不關 Emacs 事呀，所以和諧呀。很明顯。就像 python.com 是黄網關 python 什麼事？結果 python.org 和諧了。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒，它網站壞了
<yangtse> 我用的软件大都外国的，盗了也不会给爬猴充
<moriramar> cfy: 上面的人智商低你又不是不知道。這裏確認訪問不了。
<happyaron> yangtse: 冒充国外的呢，lol
<happyaron> yangtse: 这你可说不准
<yangtse> 剩下的就淘宝的软件和QQ了。
<yangtse> …………
<yangtse> andchat
<tusooa> ailurus太烂了
<yangtse> adobe reader
<cfy> Kandu:  是么？那还好。。可是能ping阿
<yangtse> hithub for android
<yangtse> github
<yangtse> k9 mail
<Kandu> cfy: service nginx stop 下，還是能 ping 的  XD
<cfy> Kandu: Connecting to emacswiki.org|83.137.100.52|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<yangtse> thinking space
<cfy> Kandu: 这算http坏了？
<yangtse> zip singner
<happyaron> cfy: aria2还是转不了
<cfy> 装gentoo要多久？
<cfy> 看你手多快 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIzMzg4NzY4.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo 最小安装全过程 超酷 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Kandu> cfy: 這不知的，錯誤信息
<happyaron> c
<yangtse> qq
<yangtse> taobao
<yangtse> wangwang
<happyaron> cfy: 都转不了，有错误。
<yangtse> alipay
<yangtse> uc mobile
<yangtse> 我不认为这些软件有问题
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<yangtse> 淘宝信不过
<cfy> happyaron: 什么转？
<moriramar> QQ 要能信就見鬼了。
<happyaron> cfy: po2submit.pl aria2.po
<tusooa> cfy: 那和网络速度也有关系
<cfy> happyaron: ?好奇怪。。。
<yangtse> 我买了个电脑，神舟 k360a
<cfy> tusooa: 哦？
<moriramar> cfy: 那個已經慢了。
<yangtse> 2900
<yangtse> 看行吗？
<moriramar> cfy: 我表示只要上 links 去找肯定已經慢了。
<tusooa> cfy: 下那stage3,速度都600kb/s
<cfy> moriramar: .....
<yangtse> 想装linux
<cfy> tusooa: .
<yangtse> 推荐一个发行版
<yangtse> bleeding edge的
<cfy> happyaron: 给我看看你的输出
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<cfy> happyaron: 我忘记去掉debug的东西了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 为啥用 clozurecl?
<tusooa> cfy: 那是德国人啊
<cfy> MaskRay: clozure cl,首先，内存占用小，不是所有地方都有那么多内存。比如vps
<happyaron> cfy:
<happyaron> Description: High speed download utilityAria2 is a command line download client with resuming and segmented downloading. Supported protocols are HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/BitTorrent and it also supports Metalink.
<happyaron> Description-zh_CN: 高速下载工具Aria2 是一个带续传和分段下载功能的命令行下载客户 端。支持的协议有 HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/BitTorrent，也支持 Metalink。
<cfy> MaskRay: 其次，速度也不慢，而且听说debug的功能比sbcl好
<happyaron> cfy: aria2这个缺换行。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，更新好了。再试试
<MaskRay> 这个是发行版的翻译？
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且。听说线程和其他的都好
<cfy> MaskRay: 总之，clozure cl特性比较好，速度慢点。内存占用小
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如一个ccl,只需要两个文件即可运行了。不错吧，
<happyaron> cfy: aria2没有换行
<cfy> MaskRay: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIzMzg4NzY4.html
 * tusooa 发誓这辈子再也不用ailurus了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不错
 * cfy pasted "" at http://paste2.org/get/1580457
<cfy> happyaron: above
<cfy> happyaron: 你要换行？我这里有阿
<cfy> 哦
<happyaron> Description: High speed download utility 之后要换行
<MaskRay> cfy: elinks?
<happyaron> cfy: 转fcitx-data.po时会提示Use of uninitialized value $_ in length at ./po2submit.pl line 19, <$in> line 38.
<cfy> happyaron: 唉。给源文件
<tusooa> 被undef了？
<cfy> happyaron: bug 一堆阿。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥po2submit
<cfy> happyaron: po2db不是没有bug....估计是没仔细看了。。
<MaskRay> 翻译工具？
<cfy> MaskRay: 分析po的
<MaskRay> cfy: 你维护的？
<happyaron> cfy: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/aria2.po
<cfy> MaskRay: 我写的。。。我想找人维护。。。
<happyaron> cfy: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/fcitx-data.po
<cfy> happyaron: aria2.po你还不对？
<cfy> happyaron: 我这里aria2对了呀
<happyaron> cfy: 没换行啊
<cfy> tusooa: github上，我那有,po2db里面，你有兴趣维护么  ：）
<happyaron> cfy: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/anjuta-extras.po 还有这个
<MaskRay> cfy: expect 生成的？
<cfy> happyaron: 好了。
<cfy> happyaron: aria2的换行
<cfy> happyaron: 不是。。没好。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没expect
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，而且那个警告也还在
<cfy> happyaron: 现在应该有换行了
<cfy> happyaron: 试试最新的
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 警告还在
<cfy> happyaron: 哪个文件？
<happyaron> Use of uninitialized value $_ in length at ./po2submit.pl line 19, <$in> line 38.
<happyaron> fcitx-data.po
<cfy> happyaron: 这个给我
<cfy> http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/fcitx.po这里？
<happyaron> cfy: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/fcitx-data.po
<alvin_rxg_web> 这念头应该让大家好好学英语，丫中文翻译得我看不懂。。
<happyaron> cfy: aria2也有。
<alvin_rxg_web> *这年头
<MaskRay> 怎么学
 * cfy pasted "output" at http://paste2.org/get/1580468
<cfy> happyaron:
<cfy> happyaron: 我都没警告。。。
<happyaron> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/1580472
<MaskRay> cfy: 实现什么功能？
<happyaron> cfy: perl 5.10.1
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 12 subversion 4) configuration:
<cfy> MaskRay: 解析po文件
<cfy> MaskRay: 简单的格式化一下
<MaskRay> 可以用 parser 啊
<tusooa> cfy: http://search.cpan.org/~ken/Locale-PO-0.21/PO.pm #这个lib你看看
<^k^> ⇪ title: The CPAN Search Site - search.cpan.org
<cfy> happyaron: 再试试
<cfy> tusooa: 不要，首先，以前可能参考过了。而且，我不写perl了 :)
<MaskRay> 能不能简单讲一下需求，我想联系一下
<MaskRay> 练习
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我来说吧
<cfy> MaskRay: po文件知道么？
<happyaron> cfy: 这三个都正常了，我继续测试别的。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/fcitx.po
<cfy> MaskRay: 看这个 http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/aria2.po
<happyaron> cfy: 还是有错误
<cfy> happyaron: 唉。。。。。破脚本。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样的？
<happyaron> cfy: long description 里，每个msgid之间要用 . 占一行阿
 * cfy pasted "output" at http://paste2.org/get/1580479
<happyaron> cfy: 刚才给你的例子里
<cfy> MaskRay: 弄成这个样子 http://paste2.org/get/1580479
<cfy> happyaron: 你贴出来吧，我客户端看起来不方便
<cfy> MaskRay: 提取出msgid,然后忽略第一个msgid
<cfy> MaskRay: 去掉#,解析"\\n"啥的。
<cfy> happyaron: 而且我重启过了。以前你发我的没了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: http://paste2.org/p/1580481
<happyaron>  呃，你都不留log？
<cfy> happyaron: 不留的
<happyaron> 哦
<MaskRay> paste2 打不开了
<cfy> happyaron: 你那里的msgstr每行开头有个空格
<cfy> happyaron: 点也要一样有空格么？
<happyaron> cfy: 要的
<cfy> happyaron: Description: Data files of Free Chinese Input Toy for X (XIM)
<cfy> happyaron: 这行后面不要点？
<happyaron> cfy: 而且吧，我那个msgid/msgstr里不一定有空格，没有空格的要补上。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 对，不要点。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1580481
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有兴趣么。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: perl only...
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 快忘了，找 tusooa。我是想练 Haskell 的 Parsec
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样吧，你用haskell产生能这样处理的perl...也算是练习haskell了 :D
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 你有兴趣么？
<tusooa> cfy: 到底是干啥的
<MaskRay> cfy: 1580479 -> 1580481?
<cfy> tusooa: 把 http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/fcitx-data.po
<cfy> tusooa: 变成 http://paste2.org/p/1580481
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<tusooa> dog http://paste2.org/p/1580481
<MaskRay> cfy: 忽略第一个 msgid msgstr?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么了？
<tusooa> cfy: 找lib
<cfy> tusooa: 我自己写了lib...
<MaskRay> msgid msgstr 顶格？
<cfy> happyaron: 试试看吧
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 这个是简单的，前面有个po2db的，还要东西多点。所以就写了
<cfy> tusooa: 现在算是debug
<MaskRay> " 会跨行？
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个Description:第一个跟在后面
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会吧
<cfy> msgid "
<cfy> "
<cfy> 是不会发生的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 有没有仿Mac OSX鼠标指针的cursur主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341446 还有怎么安装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghostplant — 2011-08-12 20:04
<happyaron> cfy: 又没有换行了
<cfy> happyaron: 没有了?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。看到了。。
<MaskRay> 这个似乎用 c 方便
<cfy> 稍等
<cfy> happyaron: 好了。试试
<MaskRay> eval 一下再 print ?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，目前好了
<cfy> happyaron: 等下Description:  Data这里空格有点开
<cuihao> 虚拟机开unity是不是灰常卡？
<cfy> happyaron: okay了
<happyaron> 好
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用这么麻烦吧，解析到perl的数据结构的以前就写好了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在主要是输出格式问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 用C还不如common lisp :D
<cuihao> 诶，还是虚拟机装LTS算了
<MaskRay> cfy: 固化分组
<cfy> MaskRay: 固化分组？re的东西？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没必要吧。性能的话
<cfy> happyaron: 需要性能提高的话。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说在哪里用？
<MaskRay> /^msgid\s*"((?>(?:\\.|[^"])*))"/
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<MaskRay> 原来能跨行的？
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥跨行？
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'use 5.012;use Locale::PO; use Data::Dumper;my @rray = @{Locale::PO->load_file_asarray ($ARGV[0])};shift @rray;my ($desc,$desczhcn) = (qq{Description: },qq{Description-zh_CN: });for (@rray){ my ($en,$cn) = map { s/^"//;s/"$//;s/\\n/\n/g;$_ } ($_->{msgid},$_->{msgstr});$desc=$desc.$en;$desczhcn=$desczhcn.$cn;}print $desc,"\n",$desczhcn' /tmp/test
<tusooa> cfy: 这样行不
<tusooa> 比较乱
<cfy> tusooa: 你贴一下阿。。。erc表示有压力。。。
<MaskRay>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457163/
<MaskRay> 生疏了，有点问题，msgstr 显示不出来
<cfy> tusooa: 你就贴一下，你的处理结果吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 干嘛qq+eval?
<cfy> MaskRay: $ref不错 :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 化掉 \n \t 之类
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457165/
<cfy> perl的技巧真多。。。。。
<roylez_> 技巧多就是反人类
<cfy> roylez_: +1
<happyaron> erc也不行了吧
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457167/
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你看下我前面那个为什么有问题
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457165/ #看到了没。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 看到啦
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么了？
<tusooa> 怎么这些中间都隔着一号的
<tusooa> cfy: 能用不
<cfy> tusooa: happyaron的需求
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你看下我前面那个为什么有问题
<cfy> happyaron: 我给你找了个。热心的perler tusooa :D
<cfy> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457165/
<cfy> tusooa: 格式还有点小问题
<cfy> tusooa: 这样http://paste2.org/p/1580481
<cfy> tusooa: 要有点
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現，每到 今天的20:00並且是我在#fedora-zh #startmeeting，，我的irc就很難再次鏈接，並且鏈接老是斷綫
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 吾这儿倒没有这个问题。只是论坛速度很慢。不用proxy的话
<tusooa> cfy: 要那dot?
<tusooa> cfy: 怎么确定在哪里插入点
<happyaron> cfy: 现在能用我先用着，你们开发出新版我再测试哈/
<cfy> tusooa: 第三个id开始前面先有点
<cfy> happyaron: 找 tusooa :D
<cfy> happyaron: perler源源不绝
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> tusooa: 第一个和第二个msgid不要点
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 看來我被監控上了，，慶賀下，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: magit用过么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 幹麼，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没事。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 帮我看我的第一个为什么输出有问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 無聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 太好了，，我有存在的證據了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 下次，我繼續開啓 meetbot..^_^
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457173/
<cfy> MaskRay: 找到了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是说我发了第一个链接错了，不是第二个
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？我是在看第一个
 * cfy pasted "output" at http://paste2.org/get/1580604
<cfy> 这个吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 似乎带 utf8 的不能 eval
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这是什么情况？
<tusooa> nnnnnnnnnd你那些paste的都上不去了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<cfy> tusooa: 就maskray前面哪个
<cfy> tusooa: 就maskray前面那个。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457163/ 这个，似乎设计 utf8 的 eval
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚刚接触Ubuntu，遇到两个问题,求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341452 求指教啊！ 1.小弟最近刚刚学习Ubuntu，用wubi安装了Ubuntu到D盘下，可是进入Ubuntu系统后，只能看到windows下面的其他盘了，找不到原来D盘下面的东西了！该怎么弄啊？ 2.我把我Oppo的Mp4查到电脑上无法识别，但是插U盘又可以自动识别， ...
<tusooa> 笨兔论坛居然也上不去了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不转换成内部utf8，再弄？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不行。。
<cfy> MaskRay: eval "my $c=\"abc\"";print $c;
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样为什么不行？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<phoenixlzx> 现在google还能访问吗
<tusooa> cfy: eval { my $c = "abc"; print $c };
<cfy> tusooa: ......
<cfy> tusooa: 字符串的要。。
<tusooa> cfy: 在eval外边使用eval里的变量可能会die
<cfy> MaskRay: perl -e 'use utf8;print eval "测试"'
<phoenixlzx> 大家访问下论坛或者其他国外网站...我这里统统不能访问
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样可以
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> 算俄罗。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 那是bareword吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥我要纠结perl....
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看书去了。。。。。。
<cfy> 要纠结就纠结common lisp :D
<tusooa> 所以eval的东西在eval里边趁早用完
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<MaskRay> 我 eval 的是双引号引用过的
<cfy> tusooa: 那如何传递出来？
<tusooa> cfy: 不要传递出来
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> <tusooa> 所以eval的东西在eval里边趁早用完
<cfy> tusooa: 万一，我外面要用到呢？
<tusooa> cfy: 把外边的代码，一起放到eval块里
<cfy> tusooa: 我还是用cl吧。。。cl的eval应该是没有任何区别的。。
<cfy> 部分编译器，解释器。运行器啥的。
<cfy> 不分编译器，解释器。运行器啥的。
<cfy> happyaron: 话说。为啥不能cl?cl只需要3个文件阿。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 如果确保eval里的代码不会出错，就不要用eval了
<tusooa> eval是用来捕获错误的。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。我确实也只用过eval { },print @*啥的
<cfy> tusooa: 可能@*那个变量，说错了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我知道
<tusooa> cfy: 是$@
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457163/ 这个怎么解释，msgstr 无法输出
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<tusooa> MaskRay: 连不上去
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay: 和这个差不多 $ echo 测试|perl -ne 'use utf8;print eval <>'
<cfy> $ echo 测试|perl -ne 'use utf8;use Encode;print eval decode "utf-8",<>'
<MaskRay> tusooa: #tusooa 里
<cfy> 同样不行
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 命令模式登录 为什么输入用户名 之后 输入pass word 密码时输不进去啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341456 我用命令模式登录 每次只能输入用户名 然后到输入密码之后 就输不进去了 不知到什么回事 哪位大侠 指点一下 本人是菜鸟 刚学习 ubuntu 希望大家教一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lepetit — 2011-08-12 21 ...
<hello> Ö
<hello> ÄÅÖ½!§...
<cuihao> 乱码诶
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現，每到 今天的20:00並且是我在#fedora-zh #startmeeting，，我的irc就很難再次鏈接，並且鏈接老是斷綫
<phoenixlzx> 我想知道...为什么我这里国外网站全都不能访问了
<leyle> phoenixlzx: 哦，你到朝鲜旅游了，
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 你現在上 IRC 的服務器難道不是國外的服務器嗎？
<phoenixlzx> google ubuntu论坛 kde论坛 ...等等所有国外网站都不能访问了
<mugebjgd> phoenixlzx 党疼国爱在保护你
<phoenixlzx> 连KDE桌面天气预报部件都不能用了
<phoenixlzx> 靠...难道真的启用白名单了？
<mugebjgd> 好久不用kde了
<phoenixlzx> NND
<mugebjgd> jrrp
<MaskRay> 恶心的中国银行
<mugebjgd> .oicebot on
 * adam8157 我这里不用vpn就上不了github了...
<phoenixlzx> !jrrp
<phoenixlzx> 我连VPN都永不聊了
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> adam8157: +1
<phoenixlzx> 用不了了...小小输入法真不好用
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: en.不会配置nm
<MaskRay> 就这种网站还有国外服务？
<adam8157> tusooa: 悲啊, 这几天时好时坏的. 北京联通
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: fcitx吧
<cfy`> test
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 比小小好用吗
<^k^> cfy`, ....  ㍭ 
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 没用过小小，无法比较
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 我在用fcitx-googlepinyin
<phoenixlzx> 奇怪...yaourt正常，irc正常
<phoenixlzx> 那我试试
<hotoo1> gmail 掉线了
<happyaron> hotoo1: 用客户端上
<hotoo1> //nick hotoo
<hotoo1> 客户端的 Pidgin 也连不上
<hotoo1> help
<phoenixlzx> 好吧...看来不是我一人的问题
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我觉得你忽略了一个很重要的问题
<hello> fuck
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: google根本无法访问！fcitx的googlecode，你要我怎么下载？
<hotoo1> 只能翻墙了，太操蛋
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 那就没法了
<phoenixlzx> 现在还有那个VPN可用？
<hello> phoenixlzx 我有办法
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: aptitude install fcitx
<phoenixlzx> 国外的网站几乎都不能访问
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: aptitude install fcitx-sunpinyin
<happyaron> 只好这样了。
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我是archlinux.....
 * adam8157 nnnnd, dropbox又掉了, 好像确实是国外网站都上不了了!!!
<happyaron> arch我就保佑不了你了。
<microcai> adam8157:  ?!
<hello> phoenixlzx 我有办法,我这可上facebook
<hotoo> 今天GFW升级
<microcai> adam8157:  北京真shit
<microcai> adam8157: 我越来越讨厌北京了
<phoenixlzx> hello: 哦？
<happyaron> adam8157: 北京？
<adam8157> microcai: 你还没来呢啊...
<adam8157> happyaron: 啊, 北京联通
<happyaron> adam8157: 更北方的联通暂时无压力
<microcai> adam8157: 首堵+摇号 == 汽车是废品
<phoenixlzx> hotoo: 你确定？
 * leyle 好想在春熙路上暴力打飞机。
<phoenixlzx> 南方一点的联通表示鸭梨很大
<adam8157> happyaron: 唉...
<happyaron> adam8157: 公司vpn呢
<phoenixlzx> hello: 你有什么方法？可否分享一下
<hello> 共盈友谊共盈未来！
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍭ 
<hello> 。。。请问可以在这里討論vpn吗？
<adam8157> happyaron: 试了下 连上了, 我用的我们公司新加坡的节点
<happyaron> adam8157: en
<phoenixlzx> hello: 你尽管说
<happyaron> hello: 有log，你自己不怕就随便说咯
<billlee> 请问怎么配置无线网络，我搞了一天，终于把BroadCom的无线网卡驱动起来，下一步不知道怎么办了？怎么配置wpa2的ap
<adam8157> picplz也不行, 记得之前不用翻墙的
<tusooa> disqus vastars.info paste2 pocoo.org ubuntu.org.cn github 这些都被证实，上不去
<hello> phoenixlzx 上google用python
<mza_> 谁有免费的代理？nnd，付费的被封了……
<phoenixlzx> hello: 你说GAE？
<hello> phoenixlzx 是的
<phoenixlzx> 好吧...我试试
 * adam8157 改成全局了...
<RavenChan> cfy`, 把/etc重新恢复一遍吧
<hello> mza_ 付费也被封吗？
<cfy`> RavenChan: 直接覆盖？！
<cfy`> RavenChan: 原来的文件在/root/etc里
<mza_> hello:是啊。ssh.sshcenter.info: Name or service not known
<RavenChan> cfy`, 你又没和我说= =
<RavenChan> cfy`, 好我知道了
<cfy`> RavenChan: 我和你说过的。。。
<hello> 有人分享洋葱头吗？
<RavenChan> cfy`, = =是嘛？
<cfy`> RavenChan: 嗯，是的。。。。上次你让我恢复，我就说了
<cfy`> iGoogle: ee
<hello> iGoogle_
<hello> iGoogle...
<RavenChan> cfy`, 没看到= =
<cfy`> RavenChan: 哦
<cfy`> roylez_: 主席
<cfy`> roylez_: http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/symbolics/software/genera_8/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /pdf/symbolics/software/genera_8
<phoenixlzx> hello: 表示GAE正在加载
<cfy`> roylez_: MaskRay: Kandu: iGoogle: RavenChan: http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/ 很多文档
<^k^> ⇪ title: bitsavers.org
<roylez_> cfy`: 啥
<roylez_> cfy`: ...
<cfy`> roylez_: 书
<roylez_> cfy`: 不懂...
<hello> phoenixlzx GAppProxy已经在工作了。。。
<phoenixlzx> hello: 我用的wallproxyplus
<cfy`> http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2010/10/why_lisp_is_superior.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 为什么Lisp语言如此先进？（译文） - 阮一峰的网络日志
<Kandu> cfy`: thx
<hello> cfy' 表示已经打开那连接了　Ö
<roylez_> cfy`: 你入魔了
<hello> ÖÖÖ我这可以上youtube       ?????
<MaskRay> cfy`: 上不了，http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: bitsavers.org
<cfy`> MaskRay: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.bitsavers.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: bitsavers.org
<MaskRay> In Lisp, all code is data. In Haskell, all data is code.
<hello> code Bitsavers' Software Archive
<hello> Bitsavers' PDF Document Archive
<cfy`> MaskRay: 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> hello: 你有GAppProxy的程序没？发我一下...thx
<hello> phoenixlzx 哪个平台？
<phoenixlzx> hello: 嗯...不需要了...
<hello> ...
<phoenixlzx> google已经可以访问了
<hello> Ö
<hello> Ö=
<hello> phenixlzx facebook youtube呢
<phoenixlzx> hello: 不行
<hello> ...........
<phoenixlzx> 但是Google ubuntu.org.cn 都可以访问了
<phoenixlzx> 而且速度超快
<hello> phenixlzx 有localproxy吗
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/457212/
<tusooa> pocoo.org可以访问了
<tusooa> 你们base64 -d下。
<leyle> linux有无啥子控制笔记本自带摄像头拍照，录像的软件？
<MaskRay> template = [hamlet|
<MaskRay> <html>
<MaskRay>     <head>
<MaskRay>         #{title}
<MaskRay>     <body>
<MaskRay>         <p>
<hello> cheese
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这儿不是#tusooa额。
<tusooa> ..
<MaskRay> 这说的就是：all data is code
<MaskRay> 好处是 data 语法不对是无法编译通过的
<hello> MaskRay 求lisp pdf
<hello> 请问google真的是google吗？
<hello> 怎么有音乐下载的？
<billlee> hello, google.cn 和 top100.cn 合作提供音乐下载，仅供中国大陆用户使用
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教中文参数的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341466 我的终端上 ls /media/，能看到我的移动硬盘叫新加卷和U盘叫KINSTON，我用umount 掉KINSTON，但是新加卷就不行，我估计是中文新加卷的问题，给shell传参数的时候，中文怎么处理？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjzmyh — 2011-08-12 22:13
<hello> billlee 听说google退出cn了。。。
<hello> billlee google.com.cn 不是google.com的吧？
<ilovezoe> 退！
<ilovezoe> hk的域名，服务器都是美帝了。
<cfy`> roylez_: wpa2-psk破的话
<cfy`> roylez_: 有什么速度快的方法么？只能暴力么？
<hello> ilovezoe .........
<roylez_> cfy`: 你又蛋疼
<cfy`> roylez_: 握手包多了，能不能加速的？
<cfy`> roylez_: 主席，你知道不？
<roylez_> cfy`: 曾经看到说有研究者可以5分钟破wpa，不过他们没把方法放出来
<cfy`> roylez_: 研究者？
<ilovezoe> hello: 有问题吗
<cfy`> roylez_: 那握手包的数量和破解的速度有关系么？
<roylez_> cfy`: 你自己看，我没兴趣
<cfy`> roylez_: 哦。。。
<billlee> hello, google.cn 保留音乐和地图业务
<hello> ilovezoe 在香港上google.cn google.com.hk是不同的
<hello> billlee google.com.hk也没有音乐下。。。
<hello> billlee 有疑问
<hello> google.cn 是top100.cn的？
<billlee> hello, google.cn 是 Google 的，它提供的音乐业务有一部分由 top100.cn 承载
<hello> google.cn有搜索功能吗？
<hello> google.cn有搜索功能吗？用的是baidu.com的。。。
<billlee> hello, google.cn 不能进行网页搜索
<hello> billlee thank you!
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/w9m3l.png
<hello> billlee google.cn音乐翻译购物 还有一张图片。。。不会是盗版logo吧?
<leyle> 嘿嘿，蛋疼
<hello> billlee ICP证合字B2-20070004号
<billlee> hello, google.cn 就是 Google 中国的，是 Google.com 旗下的公司，不是钓鱼网站
<billlee> hello, 所有中国境内提供公开服务的网站都必须向 ICP 注册
<hello> billlee thank you
<hello> billlee 那我以后不用google了，用baidu
<chenshaoju> hello 其实你可以用谷歌加密搜索。
<billlee> hello, 以前在申请 .cn 域名的时候就要先注册 ICP, 所以 google.cn 是向中国大陆注册的，而 google.com.hk, google.com 没有在中国大陆注册
<hello> billlee google中国也卖个android好阿，，，去网购！
<billlee> chenshaoju, google.com ssl 早被墙了
<hello> google.cn音乐翻译购物 还有一张图片。。。不会是盗版logo吧?
<happyaron> hello: 干脆用google.com得了
<hello> http://www.google.cn/prdhp?sourceid=cnhp
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google 购物
<happyaron> hello: 谁有那耐心一个一个给你解释，话都说得很明白了。
<hello> iphone也有。。。
<hello> happyaron thank you
<billlee> hello, 我都说了 google.cn 是 google.com 旗下的， google.com授权给它，何来盗版之说？
<hello> billlee thank you sorry.
<billlee> hello, 你可以用 google.com.hk 和 google.com.hk, 我发现 gfw 对这两个域名的检测不一样
<hello> billlee ...
<billlee> hello,  google.com.hk and google.com
<ilovezoe> billlee: ?
<hello> Ö
<ilovezoe> 差点要diff了
 * billlee 纯属笔误，打网址 google.com.hk 打太多了，一不小心就加上去了
<hello> billlee 一样的。。。
<hello> billlee 用nslookup查看正确吗？
<billlee> hello, 没有被污染的用 nslookup 看到的就是正确的，判断是否被污染的方法是： nslookup <待查域名> <任意无效DNS的ip地址>, 如果有返回，就说明被污染了
<hello> billlee thank you...
<NoIE> 请问，苹果电脑支持 DirectX 吗？
<MaskRay> hello: dig @domainnameserver domainname +tcp
<hello> MackRay Ö=
<tusooa> hello: erc表示发现转义符号\326
<tusooa> Ö
<ilovezoe> ？
<hello> §
<hello> äöå½
<MaskRay> erc 发现 \344\366\345\275
<hello> MaskRay are you a robot ???
<moriramar> hello: 不是。
<hello> .......
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2441992#p2441992
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<tusooa> ls
<wzwwzw0001_> 请教个问题，我的金士顿U盘用软碟通做过ubuntu启动盘后，再格式化后装入mp3文件没办法在原来能用的便携式音箱上使用了？各位见过这种情况吗？
<wzwwzw0001_> 用不好这个IRC工具呀
<edisonwang> Hi all
<^k^> edisonwang, 好  ㍮ 
<edisonwang> ^k^: 后面是什么字符？
<Colin-shzsc> wine 如果要在英文界面的 LInux 下面显示英文界面但同时使用中文的代码页是不是必须得改 /usr/share/wine/wine.inf？
<Colin-shzsc> 改 wine 的注册表的话它会自动变回去
<cfy`> roylez_: 主席。。。依然有fixed channel...
<roylez_> cfy`: .
<roylez_> cfy`: 下svn的aircrack
<cfy`> roylez_: 不是驱动的问题么？
<roylez_> cfy`: 是
<cfy`> roylez_: 那？
<cfy`> roylez_: 那和 aircrack有啥关系？
<roylez_> cfy`: svn的有个恶心的workaround
<cfy`> roylez_: 什么东西？
<roylez_> 一个命令行参数，强制忽略
<cfy`> roylez_: 哦？还是有。。。
<cfy`> roylez_: 为啥我上次没有呢。。
<roylez_> cfy`: bye，困了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你刚才问啥
<huntxu> roylez: 左左~
<tusooa> huntxu: *** roylez_ (~roylez@unaffiliated/roylez) has quit: Quit: leaving
<huntxu> tusooa: 逃跑了
<huntxu> 不带尾巴的是公司僵尸哦
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 早上
<tusooa> .
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: ...
<moriramar> http://www.chinanews.com/sh/2011/08-10/U21P4T8D3248964F107DT20110810200349.jpg
<moriramar> Difficult to find the police 大亮
<ilovezoe> 贱免
<cece> t420
<liyafei1> 我是在win7下装的Ubuntu，现在想重装win7，会不会影响到我的Ubuntu？
<namoamitabuddha> liyafei1: 之后要恢复grub
<liyafei1> 请各路高手给点提示
<liyafei1> 我得先google一下grub是啥
<cfy> 果断ignore..
<liyafei1> 没有你果断
<raylei> ubuntu 下有没管理ＡＮＤＲＯＩＤ的管理软件？
<raylei>  ubuntu 下有没管理ＡＮＤＲＯＩＤ的管理软件？　类似９１手机助手那些。
<cfy> iGoogle: 来干嘛？
<cfy> liyafei1: ?
<raylei> cfy: 同步手机的那些
<cfy> raylei: ？
<LiugnaY> 大家好
<^k^> LiugnaY, 好  ㍘ 
<LiugnaY> 谁推荐一本ubuntu下学C语言的书，中文的，万分感谢
<guest57246> quit
<ilovezoe> 大家好
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍚ 
<larry> ?
<Guest49311> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 在嗎？？我安裝了虛擬機，，
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 2.6.39.4还是不行
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 對了，我用虛擬機，虛擬XP加上自己另外用的用了9G內存
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 使用2.6.40-4內核吧，，
<^k^>  06:10
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 內核已經stable release v3.0.1了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 反正刚刚还出现了oom
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..嗯，，現在平均使用5G內存
<metbsd> 9g内存？啥机器啊
<jiero> roylez_: crawl 0.9 出了
<roylez_> jiero: .
<roylez_> 居然看到有人玩猫人
<freeflying> roylez_: 你真早啊
<roylez_> freeflying: .
<metbsd> 大家都是做什么工作的呀
<freeflying> roylez_: 昨天在虹桥机场等了4个多小时
<metbsd> freeflying, 晚点？
<roylez_> freeflying: 拿ipad打发时间咯
<roylez_> freeflying: 出差的人就这样...
<metbsd> ip比Htc好多少啊，好在哪里啊
<jiero> roylez_:你也只搞webtile了吗？
<roylez_> bu gao le
<jiero> roylez_: 你竟然没有中文输入，真稀奇啊。
<roylez_> ppstream中
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-13
<freeflying> roylez_: 所有的Lounge都满座
<phoenixlzx> 早上好...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jiero>  早上好各位。
<Kandu> jiero: 中午好
<jiero> Kandu: 好。
<phoenixlzx> 有没有发现国外网站又不能访问了？
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: 你也是北京联通？
<CyrusYzGTt> 一向如此
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 推荐一下老王python，与人方便，自己方便 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341507 亲爱的朋友： 欢迎你!很高兴能在这里见到你，你能来到这里说明你真的很喜欢python,很想把python给学好！我觉的你很幸运，开始我学python的时候比较少资料，学起来也比较头疼，现在随着python越来越流行， 资料也越来越多 ...
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 江苏联通
<freeflying> roylez_: 给个dns
<roylez_> freeflying: 8888
<freeflying> roylez_: 还有别的不，这个早不灵了
<roylez_> freeflying: 还可以阿
<roylez_> freeflying: 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=76.6 ms
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了 google DNS還有個 副的 8844
<freeflying> roylez_: Aug 13 09:22:11 x200 kernel: [62757.793440] UDP: bad checksum. From 8.8.8.8:53 to 192.168.1.3:39457 ulen 57
<freeflying> roylez_: ping 没有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 广东联通
<CyrusYzGTt> 211.95.193.97
<CyrusYzGTt> dns.gdgz.cnuninet.net. 86011 IN A 211.95.193.97
<CyrusYzGTt> 北京网通
<CyrusYzGTt> dns1.cnc-idc.com. 172800 A 210.51.176.71 北京亦庄IDC
<CyrusYzGTt> pns.cnc-idc.com. 172800 A 210.51.16.51 北京市 网通
<CyrusYzGTt> sns.cnc-idc.com. 172800 A 210.52.212.122 上海市 乐凯大厦乐凯机房 网通IDC
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<cfy> ccache命中率不高阿。。。
<cfy> cache miss                          1242
<cfy> cache hit (direct)                   738
<roylez_> cfy: 你又在折腾啥？
<cfy> roylez_: 我在编译ecl....
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 蛋疼君早
<cfy> roylez_: 我加入某个参数以后就会编译失败了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 'total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15986      15821        165          0        348       9269
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       6203       9782
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
 * ilovezoe is back.
<snugglecat> arch  怎么装 gnome3 啊, pacman -S gnome-desktop 不行啊
<lerosua> snugglecat: pacman -S gnome 不行吗
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<snugglecat> lerosua, 哦 我看看， pacman -S gnome-desktop ， 装是装了， 但是进不去
<snugglecat> lerosua, 等装完 gnome-shell 再看看你的
<lerosua> snugglecat: 直接 pacman -S gnome-shell  , 你进不去是啥么提示
<lerosua> snugglecat: 你是由2升到3吗？
<snugglecat> lerosua, 啥提示都没，直接回到登陆画面
<snugglecat> lerosua, 不是， 新装的，原来没有 gnome
<lerosua> snugglecat: 那你原来用什么环境， 最好全装完再进，因为gtk2和gtk3的一些组件不能一起跑，
<snugglecat> 原来是 openbox
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 額，怎麼不試試將 gmlive編程爲GLX的，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: glx ... 怎么表现？
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ GPU 加速
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: gpu加速是mplayer的事... gmlive说到底只是个外壳， 我都已经放开了，你别老抱着它嘛，  做人要向前看。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己编译一个mplayer gpu加速的就得了
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 呃，，我編譯功底好差的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 算了，，能不能恢復 編碼轉換節目列表，，最近出問題了。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: o:o
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 日复一日的骚扰。。。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 要不你买本C++编程的书看看
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 老毛说的，自己动手，丰衣足食啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..。。額，，我不會英語。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 学吧。1个月就行了。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 市面一堆中文C++编程书
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你看大家多支持你啊。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 学一个月英文，然后再其他东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...感謝大家的支持，，，我決定放棄，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..buz so 科學道理
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 以后见你一次，我就要让你学编程
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 那我見你一次，，讓你改進和升級  gmlive
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经这么干了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..可是，你沒有執行
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 学编程吧， C++/C/python/perl/ruby/lua/java/ 任选任挑
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ...靠。。看不懂，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 从今天起执行
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..拒絕，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈。。
<ScarletWolf> lerosua, Lua有什么特别的优点吗？
<lerosua> ScarletWolf: lua我不怎么会， 要是jyf1987在这的话，他一定跟你lua的好处
<ScarletWolf> lerosua, 感觉最近多了好多新语言
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: lua 不算新吧。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: WoW 的插件都是 LUA 的。
<lerosua> ScarletWolf: 最近新出的， google的go语言， gnome的vala, 其它还出啥新的，我就不清楚了
<ScarletWolf> moriramar, 我是近几年才听说这些语言，跟学校只教传统语言有关吧。。。
<moriramar> ScarletWolf: 嗯。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: common lisp
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不懂，，
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: lisp/javascript/go/vala/c#/ 选啥
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我亂安裝gcc就有 gcc-go
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 你选go啊，不错。那学吧.如你所见gcc已经支持了。语法好像类似C#
<moriramar> lerosua: 你的 GMlive 還可以搞 LISP 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 靠，，不選，，
<lerosua> moriramar: 我是让 CyrusYzGTt学习编程，让它选语言。
<cfy> lerosua: 你的gmlive是库么？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 那学C#吧， linux下也有实现，mono即是
<moriramar> lerosua: 哦。我想着要能搞上 LISP 的話 cfy 又要跳桌子上了。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: C的库cl调用起来容易的
<lerosua> cfy: 不是。
<cfy> lerosua: 哦。。。
<lerosua> 我真的是很怕大家再提gmlive了，别提了行不。gmlive是 xwinx的东西。不是俺的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<cfy> 谁提的？
<cfy> 打倒
<lerosua> 对， 支持 cfy
<moriramar> cfy: 你自己提的。
<lerosua> moriramar: 好，今天开始不再提
<cfy> moriramar: 不是我先提的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 找個替罪羊吧，你看到是 cfy 先提的吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..呃呃，，好吧是 cfy
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
<moriramar> cfy: 你看看，都說是你……
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你先提的。。。
 * ilovezoe is back.
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<cfy> 看log
<moriramar> cfy: 啊，你不知道時光扭曲的道理嗎？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: C的库,cl调用起来容易的
<moriramar> cfy: 1920年上海時區倒退了5分鐘你不知道嗎？之前的計時對現在 Log 的影響結果就是你在我們前面提的……
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,,
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道
<cfy> lerosua: 他们太扯了。。
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯，最近一個 Stack Overflow 上很轟動的一道題。
<tusooa> ls
<moriramar> cfy: http://cnbeta.com/articles/151499.htm
 * MaskRay 解析 csv
<MaskRay> perl -pe 'BEGIN{$sep=q{<$>}}$s="";/(?:([^",]+)(?{$s.=$1})|"(?:([^"])(?{$s.=$2})|""(?{$s.=q{"}}))*"|,(?{$s.=$sep}))+/;$_=$s;'
<moriramar> 哦，是1927年，不是1920
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你这反人类的家伙
<cfy> MaskRay: 膜拜了。。。
<cfy> 膜拜还在用perl的
<lerosua> cfy: 那你一定非常膜拜神了
<cfy> lerosua: 嗯。。。
<MaskRay> 只用正则，其他的忘得差不多了
<cfy> MaskRay: xmlhttp才能不刷新全部网页是不？
<ScarletWolf> MaskRay, 这。。。眼花
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后，实际使用的时侯，要配合javascript?
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: http阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如post以后，如何不刷新全部页面
<MaskRay> cfy: tags links，这些改了所有页面都得刷新。否则用 javascript 或 i?frame
<MaskRay> cfy: kandu 说后面两个兼容性不好
<cfy> MaskRay: iframe就行是吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。那javascript么？
<cfy> 可是不会javascript ...
<MaskRay> cfy: iframe 自身都不能实现自动缩放……得靠 js
<Kandu> MaskRay: 昨天忘了說了, maskray.tk 裡，很多文章沒顯示
 * Kandu 堅決不碰 js
<cfy> Kandu: 那如何不分刷新呢？
<cfy> iframe?
<cfy> frame?
<Kandu> cfy: 全頁刷新
<cfy> Kandu: 这样好么？
<Kandu> cfy: 要兼容 w3m lynx
<cfy> Kandu: 好，我顶你，我也不想学习js
<cfy> Kandu: Hunchentoot
<cfy> Kandu: 有个cl实现的http server看上去不错
<cfy> Kandu: 我再找个db的，就能搭了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看来是我 .org 生成 .phtml 那步出问题了，.phtml 是正文部分
<Kandu> cfy: 早日折騰出來個看看吧 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。好
<MaskRay> Kandu: 全页刷新就是说修改了 页面布局的一个共同地方 就要刷新所有页面？
<tusooa> 毁，估计maskray.tk也上不去了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是不能局部刷新吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似javascript也是调用xmlhttp?
<cfy> 我试试
<MaskRay> cfy: xmlhttp 是什么？
<tusooa> The connection has timed out
<tusooa> .
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的站点也太复杂了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: XMLHttpRequest (XHR) is an API available in web browser scripting languages such as JavaScript. It is used to send HTTP or HTTPS requests directly to a web server and load the server response data directly back into the script.
<roylez_> cfy: 买了只美的电扇，太tmd响了。买一次美的失望一次，以后再也不碰这个牌子了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得这就实现了，部分刷新吧
<cfy> roylez_: 那你还买。像我再也不买步步高的了
<roylez_> cfy: 步步高，我以为他们已经倒闭了阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄，貌似是配合javascript用。。。。不能纯http
<cfy> MaskRay: 要么试试iframe
<roylez_> cfy: 便宜阿，69的电扇，跟我读书的时候20块买的差不多质量
<cfy> roylez_: 还没。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不修改，只是別人點擊連結，按鈕後重載入了
<gjp> 有人用gnome-mplayer吗？
<moriramar> roylez怎麼可能，非誠勿擾還他們支持的呢。
<moriramar> roylez_: ^
<cfy> roylez_: 对了，主席，如何不用js,部分刷新页面，当post的时侯
<cfy> roylez_: 或者get,用iframe么
<moriramar> gjp: 我用。
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道，你蛋疼不解释
<cfy> roylez_: ..你不是有blog么。。。应该知道的。。。
<moriramar> 最近 Linux 老直接黑屏，不知道什麼情况。
<gjp> moriramar: 你的造成过Xorg崩溃吗？
<cfy> Kandu: 那你用css么？
<moriramar> gjp: 沒。
<roylez_> cfy: 弄好了就懒得折腾了，gui的东西天生抵触
<Kandu> cfy: 用的，不然太麻煩了
<cfy> roylez_: http也算阿。。
<moriramar> gjp: 你系統是？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<roylez_> cfy: 算
<MaskRay> cfy: 试过了，iframe 没法自动缩放页面，而且也没法仅靠自身把父页面的样式传递给子页面
<gjp> moriramar: 我的总造成Xorg崩溃，收到信号13或11
<gjp> moriramar: 我是Fedora14
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 一定要js....么。。。。
<moriramar> gjp: 你看看你視頻輸出的通道有沒有問題。
<MaskRay> gjp: 怎么看出收到信号13或11？
<moriramar> gjp: 另外你用的是哪個版本的？1.0.4？
<gjp> moriramar: X的日志中有记载
<gjp> moriramar: 1.0.4
<moriramar> gjp: 1.0.4 我記得是 GTK+3 版本，我多少有點受不了。還是用 1.0.3 在。
<gjp> moriramar: 是GTK3？我编译时看到是2呀
<cfy> Hunchentoot comes with a BSD-style license so you can basically do with it whatever you want.
<cfy> 都这么说。。。
<moriramar> gjp: Gentoo media-video/gnome-mplayer-1.0.4 的 ebuild:         x11-libs/gtk+:3
<moriramar> gjp: 換 1.0.3 吧。
<gjp> moriramar: 没辙呀。。。。
<moriramar> 怎麼？
<gjp> moriramar: 我不会给软件包将降级。。。。
<moriramar> gjp: 你不是編譯的嗎？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那没atom.xml
<gjp> moriramar: 但我编译了两份儿。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 生成不来
<moriramar> gjp: 都刪掉再編譯不就行了……
<gjp> moriramar: 所以吗，一份儿在/usr，一份在/usr/local。。。。。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) ruby 1.9.2p290 (2011-07-09 revision 32553) [i686-linux] 
<moriramar> 對了，mplayer 你用的 mplayer 還是 mplayer 2？
<gjp> moriramar: mplayer svn
<gjp> moriramar: 没用过mplayer2.。。。
<moriramar> gjp: 好吧，我總覺得這種東西用 SVN 是作……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 訂閱的話，等 blog 結構穩定了再做比較好
<gjp> moriramar: 但svn版更新快不是吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: tusooa: http://vps:4242/hunchentoot/test
<cfy> 这是个http server的测试
<cfy> 我感觉还不凑
<cfy> 我感觉还不错
<moriramar> gjp: 要什么更新快……
<gjp> moriramar: 。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: vps 值是？
<moriramar> gjp: 你對 MPlayer 有什麼追求嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。iperl.co.cc
<moriramar> gjp: 用用 Snapshot 就算了，還真有人追那個 SVN……
<gjp> moriramar: 没有，我觉得已经够好了。。。。
<gjp> moriramar: 我的mplayer单独用不会崩溃的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 各种都能处理。而且还有cl-who来生成html，应该不错了
<qinglingquan> gentoo的/etc/clock -> TIMEZONE="Asia/Shanghai" CLOCK="local";hwclock ->clock="local"这样设置对吧？
<moriramar> gjp: 好吧，你找找看 gnome-mplayer-1.0.3 試試吧。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 現在不是這麼設定了吧。
<gjp> moriramar: 不过mplayer好像不能循环。。。
<ilovezoe1> lerosua: learn
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 你先看一下你目前的 baselayout 的版本。
<ilovezoe1> -loop 0
<gjp> moriramar: 你是gentoo？
<lerosua> ilovezoe1: what
<moriramar> gjp: 對。
<cfy> 5273 cfy       15   0 2349m  49m  12m S  0.3  9.8   1:47.11 lx86cl
<ilovezoe1> lerosua: 学编程
<moriramar> gjp: 哦，不是，我不是 Gentoo，我用 Gentoo。
<Kandu> cfy: good
<lerosua> sancho 这个软体这么难下载啊
<gjp> moriramar: 我很想试试呀。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 50MB内存，应该不错了
<moriramar> lerosua: 一個不支持 KAD 的管他呢……
<lerosua> ilovezoe1你是马甲？
<qinglingquan> moriramar:2.6.38-gentoo-r6 我刚安装没多久。
<gjp> moriramar: 但我没勇气。。。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 嗯，你 emerge -s baselayout 看一下你當前的 baselayout 版本。
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 arch 和 debian 沒法比
<moriramar> qinglingquan: emerge --info 當中也有。
<gjp> moriramar: 我连arch都装不好。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你是拿 HTML::Entities 做的？
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么了？
<moriramar> gjp: 要勇氣嗎？現在 Gentoo 安裝比原來出的事要少多了。
<lerosua> moriramar: 那有啥支持kad的
<qinglingquan> moriramar: baselayout 2.0.3
<moriramar> lerosua: Linux 下支持 KAD 的只有 aMule。MLDonkey/Sancho 只支持搜索KAD1協議的，KAD1下載和KAD2都不支持。
<gjp> moriramar: 我想试试，需要什么文件？
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 對了，那就不那麼設定了。
<moriramar> gjp: 到 Gentoo 官方網站看中文的安裝文檔去吧。
<lerosua> moriramar: mldonkey支持多协议啊， amule只能下驴的东西。
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 安需要怎么设置呢？
<lerosua> moriramar: 我不太懂，支持kad会更快点还是？
<gjp> moriramar: 因为是从源代码编译吧。。。
<moriramar> lerosua: 那随意了，你看你是要 BT 還是要 KAD。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 现在是 /etc/conf.d/hwclock
<moriramar> lerosua: 你是 lowid 還是 highid？
<lerosua> moriramar: 我绝对是lowid
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 現在有這麼幾個要設定 /etc/conf.d/hwclock 還有 /etc/timezone
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 詳細的你找一下 OpenRC 遷移指南。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 我記得是 xijiao 兄翻譯的。
<qinglingquan> moriramar: MaskRay :好的，谢谢。
<moriramar> lerosua: 我個人推薦 lowid 用支持 KAD 的。因為 lowid 對 lowid 不能傳輸的話，用 KAD 可以讓你找到更多的源。
<lerosua> gnome-shell的pidgin提示真是诡异啊，没有提到我名字的都跳出来...
<gjp> moriramar: 文档有pdf的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> highID mldonkey
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: hwclock -u 和 hwclock --localtime 都试试，看哪个对
<moriramar> gjp: 沒吧，但有 HTML 打印版。你可以打印出 PDF 文檔來。
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey 3.1.0 release
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 秀網者死。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 如果前者对，那么 /etc/conf.d/hwclock 中修改 CLOCK=UTC，否则 CLOCK=乱填
<billlee> 我用OpenSSH和scp在局域网内传文件，速度只有60kbytes/s, 以前同样两台电脑用nfs传时有10mbytes/s, 这可能是哪里出了问题？
<tusooa> cfy: 你那啥，就显示个new tab
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你怕是那啥二代吧？居然有 highid！
<gjp> moriramar: 我撤了，回去看文档去
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: hwclock --localtime对
<moriramar> gjp: 嗯，有麻煩事到 #gentoo-cn 或者這來說都行。
<cfy> tusooa: new tab?
<cfy> tusooa: http://iperl.co.cc:4242/hunchentoot/test
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: CLOCK=乱填，非空即可
<gjp> moriramar: 谢了
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 那就 CLOCK=local 吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 額，是你不會配置，內網的NAT要寫 iptables的。。
<cfy> tusooa: 只是个http server的测试页面
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我他娘的用着電力大院的內網我就不指望 NAT 了。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: moriramar :/etc/conf.d/clock里的内容不需要改吗？
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 按指南來。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 直接鏈接公網，就不太需要，不過同樣需要 enable highid
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 没这个文件的吧
<moriramar> qinglingquan: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/openrc-migration.xml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Linux文档 -- 基础布局Baselayout和OpenRC迁移指南
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 有的。-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   39 Aug 12 00:17 clock
<qinglingquan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  993 Aug 13 19:20 hwclock
<qinglingquan>  
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 看下面的時鐘一項。
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 你按文檔改就行了。
<MaskRay> % qfile /etc/conf.d/clock
<MaskRay> file: opendir(//var/db/pkg/world) failed: Not a directory
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 我没这个文件的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 他是從 Baselayout-1 升級上來的就有。
<MaskRay> 看文档不是看对应 /etc/init.d/xx 省事……
<MaskRay> s/是/如/
<moriramar> MaskRay: 他應該還有 /etc/conf.d/rc 文件呢，這個在 OpenRC 下取消了的。
<lerosua> shit, github.com被墙了吗？
<moriramar> lerosua: 安徽電信表示正常。
<qinglingquan> moriramar:好的，我看看指南：）
<moriramar> qinglingquan: 我建議你把全文都看下，你是升級的，要改的東西很多。
<qinglingquan> moriramar: 恩：）
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我也有……
<MaskRay> moriramar: rc
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我的好像被我手動刪除了。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 发现Ubuntu Live CD会造成MacbookAir键盘和触控板锁死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341522 具体表现为：试用LiveCD时除modeset和手势外工作正常，reboot后，在弹出光盘处死机，只能长按电源键关机。按电源键重新启动，键盘和触控板失灵，无论是在MacOSX还是重新安装Windows7，都无法找到键盘和触控板设 ...
<moriramar> 那這機器不成磚頭了嗎？
<moriramar> 哦，不，成瓷磚了。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ckg> 各位，大家好，向大家请教一个问题
<ckg> 我刚刚租了一个vps，安装好服务器之后我发现mysql已经安装好了
<ckg> 但是密码是空的
<ckg> 我该如何登录到mysql里呢？
<chenshaoju> mysql -uroot -p
<ckg> 这个我试了
<ckg> 因为比马是空的
<ckg> 因为密码是空的所以这样登录不进去
<chenshaoju> mysql -u root mysql
<MaskRay> moriramar: continuation passing style 好难理解
<ckg> chenshaoju ,密码是空的时候这样登录不行阿
<chenshaoju> ckg 你试过了么？
<ckg> 是的
<ckg> chenshaoju ,我是自己解决不了了才来求助的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那個我感覺可能是為改變計算順序設計的。
<chenshaoju> ckg 抱歉，我记得我用的时候就是这样设置密码的。
<Orangelives> ...
<chenshaoju> ckg 就是 mysql -u root
<ckg> 要不我在试一试好了
<cfy> Kandu: 你的开源项目，用的啥license?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 用 fp 重新发明了 imperative
<moriramar> cfy: Kandu什么開源項目？
<Kandu> cfy: arch 的目標和目標用戶還是太狹隘(剛一個雷下來，電腦黑了，嚇死我了)
<moriramar> MaskRay: ？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 公开的代码
<Kandu> cfy: 不知 license 啥東西，別人要用就去用好了
<cfy> moriramar: 我指公开的。没说要著名
<cfy> Kandu: 那，用bsd-style不错。我准备用这个
<ilovezoe1> Kandu: 是arch的原因吗
<Kandu> ilovezoe1: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似别人用你的，基本只需要说，作者是你就行了
<cfy> Kandu: 不像gpl
<moriramar> cfy: ……我暈，我就是問你什麼開源。
<cfy> moriramar: 我说随便。。。。
<moriramar> ……
<cfy> moriramar: 其实是问kandu准备用什么license
<chenshaoju> cfy 那是MIT许可吧。
<ilovezoe1> Kandu: 系统都有目标群用户吧。价值追求不同。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 那bsd-style呢？
<Orangelives> exit
<moriramar> cfy: BSD3 還會加個要求不能用於商業宣傳。
<chenshaoju> cfy 你Google这个： 图解开源许可
<chenshaoju> cfy 这个很复杂，你还是自己看一下图最方便。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 权威么？
<Kandu> ilovezoe1: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 我恨大写字母写出来的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES,
<chenshaoju> cfy 相对普通用户来说，很权威了。
<ckg> vps中mys中初始密码如何è修改阿？
<cfy> chenshaoju: 作为普通写代码的呢。。。
<ckg> 大哥å们
<moriramar> cfy: BSD和MIT下面不都有大寫字母嗎？
<chenshaoju> cfy 看着个图足够了。。。。。。。。
<cfy> moriramar: .我都恨
<ckg> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ckg> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<moriramar> cfy: 那你用 WTFPL 吧。
<ckg> 这个是怎么一回事呢？
<cfy> Neither the name of the <ORGANIZATION> nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission.
<chenshaoju> ckg 你本机的3306端口开了么？还是说不是3306端口。
<cfy> MaskRay: moriramar 是不是只有在说haskell的时侯才正经 阿。  :D
<moriramar> cfy: 我一直都很正經呀？
<cfy> chenshaoju: 看上去，那里说的是bsd-3
<cfy> moriramar: chenshaoju: bsd2貌似允许宣传吧
 * MaskRay cfy: 千真万确
<ckg> chenshaoju ï,应该是开的吧，我刚安转好os，什么都还没有动呢？
<moriramar> cfy: WTFPL 是不承認公共領域國家下等同於公共領域授權的唯一方式。
<chenshaoju> ckg 你可以按照这个图自己选择。
<moriramar> cfy: 對，BSD2=MIT
<chenshaoju> ckg 如果你硬是觉得麻烦，还是用创作共用协议吧。虽然很不好用，但是最简单。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我ignore moriramar 好了。。。。反正也不会haskell... lol
<cfy> moriramar: - -!
<ckg> 共同协议？
<chenshaoju> 吃KFC去，各位88～
<moriramar> ckg: 他回錯人了。
<cfy> chenshaoju: 你搞错认了吧
<cfy> chenshaoju: 你搞错人了吧
<ckg> 我也觉的是
<Kandu> cfy: 對這個不瞭解，蟲卵裡，寫着，就算說這個東西是你做的也行
<ilovezoe1>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  吃什么，似乎也是从一个随机数组中抽取一个元素。
<ckg> 好像是对cfy说的
<chenshaoju> cfy ckg 的确回错了。。。不好意思。。。。
<chenshaoju> ckg cfy 饿得我发昏了。。。我滚走了。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 另外，你可以考慮 AFL 3.0 / Apache License 2.0。這兩個比 MIT/BSD 多個專利保護。不過廢話就多的多了。我記得 Perl 是有 AFL 授權項的，你又高興了。
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 这么好。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 很好。。。写到我的简历里面去 。。。 。:D
<cfy> moriramar: perl不高兴
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 這些用寬鬆授權的真不考慮合併人家的代碼嗎？我覺得考慮到合併，GPL2+或者GPL3+是唯一的授權方式了。
<Kandu> cfy: 以下约定： 1 不能声称此操作系统是你自己写的，除非你为了耍人或唬人。
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<moriramar> cfy: 寬鬆授權有利於語言標准推廣，不知道 Perl 有什麼不高興的……
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。。。。。。。不好。。。。
<ckg> vps 服务器，如何进入安全模式
<Kandu> cfy: 支持你用简历去耍人
<ckg> 以便修改mysql的密码
<moriramar> Kandu: 我表示你的約定和沒約定一樣
<ckg> somebody know thant?
<moriramar> 除非你为了耍人或唬人 = 除非你是以欺騙為目的
<moriramar> 結果就是這條是廢話。
<cfy> Kandu: 那算了。。。查出来不好。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在?
<Kandu> moriramar: XD
<moriramar> Kandu: == 此操作系統？你在做操作系統？
<Kandu> moriramar: 高中時做的一個實模式的
<moriramar> Kandu: ……你現在工作了？
<Kandu> moriramar: 沒
<moriramar> Kandu: 大學畢業了？
<Kandu> moriramar: 沒
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你说的那个fifo怎么用法
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 读会被阻塞到有写，写会被阻塞到有读
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我用cat, 不会被阻塞
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 会的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87182
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 然后我在cat
<namoamitabuddha> mas
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 无法访问
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我还是写代码看下
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: nick太长
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: printf "%s" $i 吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我再测试下
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 效果一样
<GNUdog_> = =  忘记把公司的 xchat 关了
<iGoogle>   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=341528
<iGoogle> cfy: 去看
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 因为有 printf 试图写了，所以 cat 不阻塞
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你个宅男，还不去泡妹朵
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: unistd.h
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在C++里面怎么用
<MaskRay> iGoogle: ……
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 你给介绍
<iGoogle> 不去找。白白浪费青春。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 和C没区别
<iGoogle> USB2SPI提供Linux 2.6内核下面的驱动,需要开源的Libusb支持。
<iGoogle> 谁搞过？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87183
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 要延迟多久?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 好像是程序结束了cat才能得到信息
<MaskRay> 听不懂
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是说
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我这个C++代码结束了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: cat fifo1
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 才有信息
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 要flush是吧?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我重写下, fflush()
<tusooa-> 用v p n的坏处就是，老是断线
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 成功
<MaskRay> stdout 重定向到文件默认是块缓冲，退出前 flush
<cfy> iGoogle: 因为给你前，我是a.srt,b.srt命名的。。。自然容易搞错 :D
<cfy> iGoogle: smplayer能放。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: lol
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我要测试的效果是输出1..5是依次在cat上显示
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fifo不支持append
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不是不支持，是只能 append
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不能啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: fclose之后不能再freopen去append
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87184
<MaskRay> fifo 不能像你想的那样暂存
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> 它要同时有 读端 写端，然后有个缓冲区传输
 * MaskRay lunch
<iGoogle> fifo vs stack 应该先看这个。
<iGoogle> 打到学术派
<iGoogle> 折腾细枝末节
<namoamitabuddha> 我们当场搞fifo失败了, 已经结束了.
<tusooa-> ls
<cfy> iGoogle MaskRay tusooa
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 这几天怎么总是更新pacman http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341530 烦不烦啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qy117121 — 2011-08-13 12:42
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> tusooa:
<tusooa> 'log
<tusooa> 'log
<tusooa> 'log
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ？
<gplfeng> hi
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍥ 
<billlee> 请问 sftp/gnome-terminal 里怎么输入中文？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 你们没注意题目的提示，每次输出后 flush？
<cfy> (hunchentoot:start (make-instance 'hunchentoot:acceptor :port 4242))
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 本来就不是我写的, 我只是感兴趣fifo怎么用
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不会的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 都在上面跑了好几局了, 怎么会出现这种问题
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我在那里打酱油
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于文件的存放位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341535 我是新人，windows对我的摧残，让我对ubuntu文件方面的管理产生一些疑问。 320G的硬盘全盘安装方式，以前windows下的一些文件例如图片、音乐、电影、等等都不知到往哪放？该存放哪里？ 想走点弯路，望各位给予建议。以免把文件放错位置。  ...
<ckg> 各位
<ckg> 如何å重新安装mysql阿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 抱歉
<tusooa> 发现\345
<ckg> 有人知道如何在ubuntu上从新安装mysql吗？
<soiamso> ckg: 为什么要重新安装？
<soiamso> ckg: 包管理就可以
<MaskRay> soiamso: 有什么浅显的 cont monad 教程
<ckg> 我在pvs上不能启动mysql
<ckg> 我也不知道该如何醋栗
<ckg> 处理，看到有些帖子上说从新安装就可以了
<ckg> soiamso ï所以我才想能不能重新安装
<MaskRay> tusooa: vpn?
<soiamso>  ckg vps？
<ckg> 个人虚拟服务器
<ckg> 虚拟专用服务器
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没有找到
<MaskRay> soiamso: wikibook  的理解不了
<ckg> å我现在想要搭建一个网站，租了一个vps。但是现在的问题是我的这个服务器上没法使用mysql
<soiamso> 发个链接
<soiamso> ckg: 哪个牌子的vps ?
<ckg> BurstNET
<soiamso> ckg: 你自己安装？
<soiamso> ckg: 究竟带不带mysql的？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<ckg> 自带的mysql不能用阿
<ckg> os是自己选择的
<soiamso> ckg: 没有密码吧？
<ckg> 提示的错误是连接不上
<ckg> can't fond stock ,什么的
<kin_kin_xiao> 有人吗?
<^k^> kin_kin_xiao, ....  ㍥ 
<kin_kin_xiao> 我这里显示是方框,是不是utf的问题,我用的xp+pidgin
<kin_kin_xiao> :-(
<kin_kin_xiao> ^k^: 你输入一点汉字
<^k^> kin_kin_xiao, 话说，我进入“字符”就是这样一个\n\n  ㍥ 
<kin_kin_xiao> 看来最后那个部分还是会显示 0000的方框,不过好的就是前面的汉字看的见
<kin_kin_xiao> 可能是回车符有关
<ckg> 重新安装系统之
<ckg> mysql有可以了
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu查询声卡的控制器芯片的方法是什么？
<xxc> lspic
<soiamso> ckg: socket 吧，不是stock 吧，
<xxc> lspci
<xxc> sikao_lfs: 试试lspci |grep audio
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 本人菜鸟，求解。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341542 如何连接蓝牙耳机用来听歌。。。我已经配对过了，但在声音设置里没有我的蓝牙耳机。。。求解。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 影云梦 — 2011-08-13 14:00
<sikao_lfs> 谢谢大家
<sikao_lfs> xxc: 谢谢
<xxc> 不客气
<xxc> wallops <消息>：如果您不知道这是什么功能，请不要使用。
<xxc> 请问这个是什么功能?
<oooo> 大家有没有隐藏窗口菜单栏的方法？
<xxc> part #ubuntu-cn arch挺好用的
<xxc> ss
<xxc> #join #春田花花同学会
<xxc> #join a
<sikao_lfs> checking for new_panel in -lpanelw... no                       configure: error: panelw library not found    见鬼。。。。。。这到底是什么库文件啊？
<jiero> Evanescence: 原来N900 CPU真正的出场值是500Mhz啊。。。动态调整到600Mhz
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用f[1], f[2], ..., f[n]表示1..n的排列, F(f) = |f[1] - 1| + |f[2] - 2| + ... + |f[n] - n|, 求对所有的f, F(f)的和
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊，这么低啊？还不到一半的说
<jiero> Evanescence: 动态在 250Mhz和600Mhz之间，以前曾经是 125Mhz到600Mhz之间，省电。
<Evanescence> 那500也能做到广告上说的流畅体验？
<jiero> Evanescence: 后来说125有时候导致系统不稳定，就上调了。作广告的时候就是 125...
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，真强，
<jiero> Evanescence 还有图像处理器啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: N900有GPU ？？？！！！
<jiero> Evanescencea你想啊。。。那种效果98年电脑就能做到了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 也对
<Evanescence> jiero: 话说真的有GPU？
<jiero> Evanescence 图形芯片是2005年的——比iPhone的4差一些，
<Evanescence> jiero: 我当时匆忙看了一下列表，还真没注意到有GPU
<jiero> Evanescence 媒体播放是 硬件加速的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个是3处理器哦，还有一个音频的啥的
<Evanescence> jiero: 很不错了，硬件加速好像是放视频时按p还是按d来着，但是没有提示，也没有啥效果啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 吓到了。还三个啊，真牛比
<jiero> TI OMAP 3430 SoC 600 MHz ARM Cortex-A8 CPU + 430 MHz C64x+ DSP + PowerVR SGX 530 GPU
<Evanescence> jiero: 你有没有见过那个YAMAS软件？我一直少ettercap，不能装，可能是unstable版本的缘故，所以没有相应的包。
<Evanescence> jiero: 看不懂这些硬件参数
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: ^_^
<jiero> 碰上依赖难的问题找 aptitude
<jiero> Evanescence bu
<Evanescence> jiero: 没用的，我搜索了，有这个包，但是就是因为CSSU的缘故，unstable，
<Evanescence> jiero: bu？
<jiero> 不知道为啥一旦输入你的名字，我的输入法就消失了。。要重新调用。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 啥输入法？
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊对了，你的VoIP是用skype还是Google Voice的？
<jiero> Evanescence: skype
<jiero> Evanescence: 500Mhz default...
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么充值的？弱弱的问一下，skype国内可以打吗？我从来没见过国内skype充值。。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • NTFS-config 无法勾选 启用内部设备写支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341547 统计信息: 发表于 由 源头鸟 — 2011-08-13 14:39
<jiero> Evanescence别冲值Skype了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 为啥？
<jiero> Evanescence: 效果不会比SIP好多少吧。
<chenshaoju> jiero 同问。
<jiero> Evanescence Skype贵的。
<chenshaoju> jiero 我用过国内的Tocall，非常渣。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我查查SIP是啥
<jiero> Evanescence 只要是个能上网的手机（wifi）就支持SIP
<Evanescence> jiero: 我看了，有SIP，号码是直接像手机，电话直接拨打的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 看到是add field，号码应该是另外形式的吧？add field-》add number -》 call ？
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> 我在百度搜索中看到bing了，难道baidu和bing合并了？
<jiero> baidu中也可以看到google吧。
<Evanescence> baidu结果显示英文搜索结果来自bing。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你用的是什么SIP？光是SIP太笼统，我都不知道哪儿有买SIP号。。。。
<cfy> 下雨了。。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 雨刚刚下完
<cfy> MaskRay: 你找找库，看看有没有haskll -> js的。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，不应该和你说。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我看到了lisp->js的。
<cfy> Evanescence: 呵呵。风开始大起来了
<Evanescence> 。。。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence http://www.12voip.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 12voip| cheap calls all over the world!
<jiero> Evanescence SI
<jiero> Evanescence 帐号都是免费申请，要充值使用
<Evanescence> jiero: got it，你有没有打过国内号码？
<cfy> 天暗了。。。
<Evanescence> cfy: 收衣服了。。。。尤其是裤衩
<cfy> Kandu: 看到一个lisp生成js的。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 收好了。。。。天好暗阿。。。
<cfy> lisp写出来的http server http://iperl.co.cc:4242/hunchentoot/test
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hunchentoot test menu
<Evanescence> jiero: 我看到unlimited free call to：china（+mobile）。。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我找了下，没看到怎么充值，充值的网络充值吧？
<jiero> Evanescence :D 先实验下。
<Evanescence> jiero: 好的
<jiero> Evanescence 有个免费拨打一次，我失败了。 :D
<Evanescence> jiero: let me try
<jiero> Evanescence其实很贵的。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊？？？
<jiero> Evanescence 10欧元起价。。。
<jiero> Evanescence 3个月。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如A | B, 我要调试B, 怎么用gdb设置
<Evanescence> jiero: 10欧元是多少人民币？我正在找注册网址，找不到啊。。。
<jiero> Evanescence Before you buy credit we allow you to test our service to various popular destinations for FREE.
<jiero>               There is one limitation; - you can call a maximum of 60 minutes.
<Evanescence> jiero: woooo
<Evanescence> 60 minutes
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不会
<jiero> Evanescence 主页注册，SIP是种协议，好像 Pidgin 就可以用
<Evanescence> jiero: 我就是在主页上，http://www.12voip.com/en/index.html 蓝色的那个，没有sign up，只有login
<^k^> ⇪ title: 12voip| cheap calls all over the world!
<jiero> Evanescence 我记得有个提示是Linux Mac OS User please ***
<Evanescence> jiero: 找到了，
<Evanescence> https://www.12voip.com/en/websignup.php
<jiero> Evanescence 没有对N900的～
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> jiero: yes，但是那是协议吧，试试
<Evanescence> jiero: 我靠，进去来才发现注册挺麻烦，我的号码早就废了。。。还有street的zip的头疼
<jiero> Evanescence 那就用电脑的:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 乱写一同，注册了，上面instruction里貌似也没有他们的SIP的服务地址啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 的确没找到服务地址，那我不就不能在N900上使用帐号了么？
<jiero> http://www.12voip.com/en/faq.html#8
<jiero> Evanescence 这样
<^k^> ⇪ title: 12voip| frequently asked questions
<edisonwang> hello everyone
<Evanescence> jiero: 安装linux客户端那就算了，
 * adam8157 你们这些折腾n900的狂人
<roylez_> +1
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Android并非开源的事实，以及这样的好处 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341553 Android Is Not Open Source And Why That's Good Android并非开源的事实，以及这样的好处 posted by snydeq on Fri 12th Aug 2011 19:05 UTC 发表于：2011年8月13日 北京时间03:05 Google has finally acknowledged that its characterization of Android as open source is false and, in the end ...
<Evanescence> jiero: 我刚才看了下，N900crontab竟然没有spool目录。。。所以sudo也不能使用crontab。。。。
<metbsd> n900有啥好呢
<adam8157> here we go
<Evanescence> metbsd: 不知道，咋是道听途说，然后跟风的。不过玩了，确实比其他手机好玩，
<jiero> adam8157:  什么啊。。。大多数电话支持SIP的。
<jiero> metbsd: 因为没想过其他手机，我也不知道其他的有什么好的啊。
<fzfh> 据说C++0x成为国际标准了
<jiero> metbsd: 除了iPhone之外，还有我以前的SONY W705其他手机都没玩过。
<jiero> metbsd: 这是我第二个手机。
<fzfh> http://herbsutter.com/2011/08/12/we-have-an-international-standard-c0x-is-unanimously-approved/
<^k^> ⇪ title: We have an international standard: C++0x is unanimously approved « Sutter’s Mill
<jiero> Evanescence 那个我就不知道了。
<jyfl987> fuck you all
<Evanescence> 我的前一只手机是Nokia的，考上大学，亲戚送的，
<caleb-> Evanescence: 好棒的亲戚啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你朗格了?
<Evanescence> caleb-: 就那样吧，我倒是比较喜欢自己买，他送了，我就没办法向父母要钱买了。。。。多悲剧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 学来的四川话, 意思是, 你怎么了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 晕 看文字我看不出来 你一说四川话 确实如此
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我发泄发泄嘛 泄泄更见看
<jyfl987> 健康
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦米豆腐
<jyfl987> 对了 lerosua今天我们去跟他吃送刑饭
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么啊。。。
<jyfl987> 好像他在帝都有粉丝吧
<jiero> 死人饭？
<caleb-> 送刑饭 <- 喜宴？
<jiero> 送行？？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我是用拼音输入法的 要理解哈
<jiero> 送刑也太。。。
<jiero> 离别。。。
<caleb-> 婚姻不就是坐监么
<jyfl987> 风萧萧西易水寒 斗篷返粤西不复还
<caleb-> jyfl987: ...都不选字的…
<jyfl987> 额 斗篷已经“坐监”一年多了  caleb-
<caleb-> 可以包二奶的嘛
<jyfl987> caleb-: 选字麻烦 让你们猜是锻炼你们的大脑阿
<caleb-> 小白都这么说
<caleb-> 选字是应有的礼貌啊
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你要晓得 一夫一妻制度是保护男人的 谁还去包二奶 额
<caleb-> 保护弱势男人
<Evanescence> 最好一个女人十个男？？
<jyfl987> 没那事  不选字是为大家好 超强纠错能力 是靠实践中锻炼出来的
<caleb-> 一夫一妻是因为经济制度引发变化
<metbsd> 不是说iphone才是最好的吗
<billlee> 谁知道哪里有 LAMP 的系统的配置手册，我在 Ubuntu 里安装了 LAMP, 但是 php 不工作，apache 的很多配置也补理想
<jyfl987> caleb-: 额 西方基督教传统就反对多妻吧
<caleb-> 当离婚的生存压力变小，女性不用依附男性生存，离婚率自然就高了
<jyfl987> billlee: 自带的php安装以后是直接工作的阿
<jiero> Evanescence
<caleb-> 在农业不发达的时代，女性难以靠自己生存下去，只能依附男性
<jyfl987> 那是离婚高跟经济状况有关系 一夫一妻制度和经济没关系阿
<jiero> 不会设置啊。
<metbsd> 一群无聊的人
<jyfl987> 西方中世纪国王不还有一夫一妻的
<jiero> caleb-: 中国农民有过多妻么。
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么没有？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不加我名字我都不过来看的
<caleb-> jyfl987: 基督教也有多妻派系的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼
<caleb-> 圣经里娶一堆老婆的比比皆是
<jiero> jyfl987: 没钱养家了吧。。。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那是个别的 主流的还是反对多妻的哈 盐湖城那帮人现在都放弃多妻了
<Evanescence> 反正只是基因的传递，传递给避孕套也一样是传递。。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 成本也便宜阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这两天发烧, 不出门了...
<jiero> caleb-: 比如所罗门， 1000个老婆
<Evanescence> 纠结个啥，没女人也能活，没男人也能或
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你ex会来照顾你么？
<billlee> jyfl987,  我在 Ubuntu Natty 里 apt-get install tasksel; tasksel install lamp-server; 可以连 helloworld 都不能解析呀
<caleb-> jiero: 佃户是没钱娶，地主多妻的还少了？
<jiero> Evanescence
<jiero> 就是男女不都一样的吗。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 科学家说 百万年后 男人就没了
<jyfl987> 男人那个什么染色体一直在退化 百万年后就传递不下去了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不要在我心理脆弱的时候, 空虚寂寞冷的时候, 再补上一刀好不?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 什麼都能轉？
<jiero> caleb-:  恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么一样了？ 你摸摸自己下面
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我看过那个男性基因缺陷报告，现在杀了所有女人不久胜利了？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 转什么？
<jiero> caleb-: 总是以为地主不算农民的。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: lisp -> js
<caleb-> 所以说一夫一妻保障弱势男性
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这是帮你 你多锻炼锻炼 以后就对这个无所谓了 我就是这么过来的
<caleb-> 要不都给强势男性拿走了，弱势男性娶谁？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦米豆腐
<jiero> caleb-: 多夫多妻制度没有啊。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 除了生殖不同，其他没啥不一样的，一样是两只眼睛一张嘴
<caleb-> 咱兲朝是一房一妻制
<metbsd> 想知道linux玩家有多无聊？来这里看看他们的谈话就知道了
<caleb-> 一省一市都可以置妻
<jyfl987> Kandu: 反向的有听说可以 但是 lisp -> js 没听说过 不过既然有 js上的 llvm 那么 lisp转到js也没有问题 只是不知道有没有人去做
<jiero> metbsd: ^_^
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 额 这有什么胜利不胜利的
<Evanescence> metbsd: 大神？
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 难道你生了女儿就不是你家的了？
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 活到最后就是胜利啊，生存嘛，都是为王的
<jiero> jyf
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 那不一样
<jyfl987> jiero: ?
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我是说男人十万年消失之前。。。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 算了
<jiero> Ubuntu混到不足 40% 的境地了。。。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 消失又不是认为消灭的 只是生男越来越少了 慢慢的就都是女的了 如此而已
<adam8157> jiero: 40%
<adam8157> jiero: ?
<jiero> jyfl987: 当我没说。什么都没。
<jyfl987> jiero: 40%是指哪个群体里？
<adam8157> jiero: 有那么高过?
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 没有基因哪来男人啊？白白的可爱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他似乎是说这个频道里 额
<caleb-> linux distro 没有靠谱的统计吧
<jiero> jyfl987: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=341504&start=15
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<sikao_lfs> ......好话题，不危险，而且大家都能聊上。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 这跟我说的有啥联系？
<jiero> Evanescence:
<adam8157> 我投了debian和arch
<jiero> ....
<Evanescence> 算了
<jiero> 明白。。。
<jyfl987> arch 那天我想删ubuntu的时候 发现登录上去系统只读了
<xxc> 哈哈
<xxc> ubuntu真厉害
<Evanescence> 投ubuntu，我一旧电脑，ubuntu能装，arch就不行，
<jiero> 真无奈了。。。这里要改 /topic吧。。。
<xxc> 我恰恰相反
<jiero> Evanescence w
<jiero> 差不多。
<Kandu> jyfl987: llvm 是什麼？
<jyfl987> Kandu: low level vm
<metbsd> lvm？
<adam8157> Kandu: compiler
<Evanescence> 不过旧电脑也不应该用ubuntu去装，而是puppy或者DSL什么的
<metbsd> 旧电脑该装Netbsd
<xxc> 我记得有个ubuntucn的水区
<jyfl987> Kandu: 有个把lua编译到js上的项目 几个mb 很搞
<jyfl987> 果然 ubuntu + arch 狠
<jyfl987> arch那个配置不复杂 是挺好的
<xxc> 同感..
<jyfl987> 不过他只为 x86 搞 这个可不行
<jyfl987> arm设备越来越多了
<Kandu> vm? compiler?
<xxc> 就是现在nginx+php还是没有搞起来
<jyfl987> Kandu: llvm.org
<jyfl987> Kandu: 编译快
<xxc> arch下php-fpm配置不起来
<jiero> Evanescence penis fishing...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 過幾天去看看
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://llvm.org/demo/index.cgi  你可以玩玩这个  感觉你这类搞汇编的人可以参加进去
<Evanescence> jiero: 那是什么？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Try out LLVM and Clang in your browser!
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个后面可是苹果在推的 你要成了核心成员了 直接就去苹果了
<jiero> Evanescence: 一个视频。。。很假很假。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: youtube上的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肿么去山景城?
<jiero> Evanescence 很多地方有。
<Kandu> xxc: 看 wiki 吧，step 1 只看 new method, 不做其餘兩個就好了
<Evanescence> searching
<Kandu> jyfl987: 又是 vm 又是 compiler 的，只有大牛能弄了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你看下他编译出来的汇编代码 估计你很喜欢的
<caleb-> Kandu == 大牛
<jyfl987> 不过我感觉这个和forth差不多阿 都是 可扩展汇编语言而已
<Kandu> caleb-: false
<jyfl987> Kandu == 大牛 or print 'no':
<jyfl987> no
<adam8157> ===
<jyfl987> Kandu == '牛魔王' and print 'yes'
<jyfl987> yes
<jyfl987> adam8157: 短路运算 lol
<gebjgd> hi room
<gebjgd> hi 乳魔
<gebjgd> 没人说话了
<gebjgd> 都蛋疼去了？
<jyfl987> 熊齐燃 : 清早孩子们背上SB（书包）；大人们忙着去SB（上班）；我呢，上网看看又有什么新消息在SB（散播）；晚上，点菜的时候我说SB（随便）；吃饱了到大街上SB（散步）；回来手里就抓着SB（鼠标）； 去微博里写写SB（随笔）”这就是我们的生活。
<Evanescence> jiero: 很好很强打啊
<gebjgd> 被android x86坑了
<gebjgd> 慢的要死
<jyfl987> ZZ 「程序员版」在那山的这边海的那边有一群程序员，他们老实又胹腆，他们聪明又有钱。他们一天到晚坐在那里熬夜写软件，饿了就咬一口方便面～～哦苦命的程序员，哦苦命的程序员，只要一改需求他们就要重新搞一遍，但是期限只剩下两天～～
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> jiero: 可惜没看到JJ，那样才有真实感啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 我教坏妹妹，让她用我的N900+tuxpaint在电视上画画。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还有妹妹？
<gebjgd> jiero: 亲的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 靠，那不是黑白的么？
<jiero> gebjgd不是亲的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 应该贡献出来
<jyfl987> jiero: 这也行？？
<jiero> Evanescence
<gebjgd> jiero: 解决广大狼民的性福
<jyfl987> jiero: n900可以 把 tty输出到电视上不？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我上次用过，输出是黑白的，我家电视机是彩色的
<jiero> 只是在电视上显示罢了。
<jyfl987> n900多少钱
<jiero> Evanescence wo
<adam8157> jyfl987: -1000, 现在只有二手
<jiero> 我还在上面玩游戏呢。 那个 frogatto
<jyfl987> 算了 买个英国那个教育电脑就可以了
<xxc> kando:就是照着wiki做的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是吧 这么便宜了？？？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 货币单位是什么？
<jiero> jyfl987:  800多就行了。
<xxc> 但是没效果
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊, 要买么? 人民币
<jyfl987> jiero: 你别跟我说是澳元
<jiero> jyfl987: 因N9要发布了。
<xxc> meego么
<jiero> jyfl987:  900人民币以下成片
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你先回答我 能否把 tty 给 tvout
<gebjgd> 继续安装debian testing
<xxc> #arch
<adam8157> jyfl987: tty? 应该不行的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就不买了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 问 jiero  我没有的
<jiero> tty tvout?什么意思？
<caleb-> tvout 為毛不行？
<jyfl987> 我需要一个可以tty  tvout的 这样才够装逼 桌面tvout 我花个100多买个mp4都可以
<adam8157> jyfl987: 干嘛要转console? terminal不行么?
<xxc> arch的irc频道是多少
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是tty够装逼
<gebjgd> xxc: archlinux-cn
<jyfl987> xxc: 就是这里
<xxc> thx
<gebjgd> xxc: 我是管理员
<gebjgd> xxc: 有事？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额 你
<xxc> .额
<gebjgd> jyfl987: XD
<caleb-> 不就是把 tv 当屏幕？，当然可以
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这里不就是 #arch-cn么
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没，我们有自己的基地
<caleb-> jyfl987++
<jyfl987> caleb-: 许多都是桌面可以 但是 framebuffer不行
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你那个是 archlinux-cn 和 arch-cn是两码事
<jiero> gebjgd 你看了吗。 Ubuntu 论坛里arch和ubuntu正在比拼谁是最流行的发行版。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 显卡行就行吧
<caleb-> 无聊的比拼啊
<xxc> arch
<xxc> arch-cn 是做什么的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 一会儿事
<jyfl987> caleb-: 许多设备都是x下可以 但是 framebuffer就不映射过去 我就希望那个可以 这样就好玩了 可以重温以前那种东西
<jyfl987> xxc: 就是 arch user cn么
<gebjgd> xxc: 蛋逼用的
<jyfl987> 说错了 这里是 arch-zh  这里许多人都是外国友人
<gebjgd> jiero: 我都不用arch 了
<jiero> 。。。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 很多显卡都有 tv-out 接口啊
<gebjgd> jiero: debian testing 了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 有么 没注意
<jiero> gebjgd 哦。记得。debian是第三势力。
<jyfl987> arch的配置简单确实很赞
<jyfl987> 不过 gobolinux的 安装简单 也很赞
<gebjgd> jiero: debian是第一大党
<jyfl987> 有没有谁做杂交版的
<xxc> ubuntu也算是debian的吧
<jiero> xxc 不算。
<jyfl987> xxc: ubuntu和debian就象 中国与苏联的关系
<jyfl987> i mean prc
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是吧。。。 就像 毛泽东和马克思的关系
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 比喻不恰当
<xxc> 一直觉得ubuntu就是debina的分支
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 怎么不是 都是一个家族 但是又互相看不惯
<xxc> xp和深度的关系
<jyfl987> 还搞过论战 lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 那就成了基督教和天主教的关系了。。。
<xxc> debian中文频道在那
<jiero> xxc 这里。
<xxc> .....好吧
<caleb-> xxc: irc.oftc.net
<xxc> FreeBDS
<jyfl987> jiero: 哈 也差不多
<jiero> xxc 你见到的发言：属于Ubuntu用户的绝对不如debian用户的多。
<jyfl987> jiero: 基督教和天主教都用圣经 可是解释不同 debian和 ubuntu都用.deb文件 可是结构也不是完全一样
<xxc> 那是
<xxc> 桌面ubuntu还是优势
<xxc> 可惜太慢了
<xxc> 所以转型arch
<qinglingquan> w3m和w3mmee有什么区别？
<gebjgd> xxc: 快不快和de有关系
<qinglingquan> 谁用w3m?
<xxc> arch方便定制了
<xxc> ubuntu带的不用的东西太多,改的太多了
<gebjgd> xxc: 删除
<gebjgd> xxc: 可以用debian
<xxc> w3m在init3下可以看图片么
<jiero> Evanescence http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/39288344.jpg 建筑风格是这样的。
<qinglingquan> xxc: 可以
<xxc> debian还要在刻碟..太麻烦了
<iIlL0oO> 每个人需求不一样，有时喜欢装好就能用的系统
<gebjgd> xxc: arch有时候有破包
<gebjgd> xxc: 你用多了就知道了
<Evanescence> jiero: 这是你们austria？
<xxc> 恩..aur上去报告bug
<xxc> 过几天就好了
<gebjgd> xxc: 我说的是官方源的
<jiero>  Evanescence 居住区街道就是大概这样的。
<xxc> 没遇到过...没问题我一般不更新
<Evanescence> jiero: 还有其他的吗？多让我看看
 * adam8157 迷arch的人多数都会认为arch好的一点点缺点也没有
<jiero> Evanescencewo1
<Naked89> 网上下来的字体感觉怎么都不能用
<gebjgd> xxc: 用2年就知道了
<xxc> 额..
<caleb-> adam8157++
<jiero> Evanescence 我随意从google地图上拉的地址啊。
<gebjgd> xxc: 我刚用够2年
<caleb-> arch fanboy 很煩，根本是在做反宣傳
<jiero> Evanescence http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=zh-CN&client=firefox-a&hs=wG&rls=org.mozilla:zh-CN:official&q=kogarah%20photo&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2241l4290l0l4435l6l6l0l4l4l0l256l490l2-2l2l0&um=1&biw=1438&bih=727&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il
<^k^> ⇪ title: kogarah photo - Google 地图
<xxc> arch的好处就是更新快.坏处就是更新太快
<adam8157> caleb-: +1
<gebjgd> xxc: openfetion以后你更新吧
<gebjgd> xxc: 哥不管了
<xxc> 怎么了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那你用什么？
<jiero> Naked89: 什么字体？
<gebjgd> xxc: 我都不用arch了
<Evanescence> jiero: 我不会，google map要设置什么才能浏览街景？
<caleb-> jyfl987: lfs
<gebjgd> xxc: 官毛啊
<jiero> Evanescence o
<Naked89> jiero: 就是中文字体
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不错 我也准备攒机自己搞lfs 可是 lfs 官方的版本很低阿
<iIlL0oO> 用lfs一般电脑配置不是很好吧
<jiero> Naked89: 我只有少数中文字体。没什么说的。
<ssngiraffe> LFS用SVN版
<jiero> Evanescence
<Evanescence> jiero: what？
<xxc> 有机会试试debain
<adam8157> jyfl987: lfs也就是弄一会知道怎么回事儿就完了
<jiero> Evanescence 拉到最近就行了。
<Naked89> jiero: 呃……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你没听 caleb- 说他日常用这个
<xxc> lfs有什么好处
<gebjgd> Naked89: 裸露的爸舅
<jiero> xxc 理解Linux
<xxc> 貌似可以启动快点
<caleb-> jyfl987: 用 svn 版
<ssngiraffe> 好玩啊
<Naked89> gebjgd: ？？
<ssngiraffe> 用svn版吧
<jyfl987> xxc: 足够装逼 并且有机会赢得 电力公司 金牌用户
<ssngiraffe> 最新
<ssngiraffe> 不会很耗电
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...我可没法一直用lfs...
<jyfl987> caleb-: 有 git/hg版本么
<jiero> Naked89: 是你啊。
<Naked89> gebjgd: …………
<gebjgd> lfs的好处就是费电
<Naked89> jiero: ……
<ssngiraffe> 还好
<jyfl987> ssngiraffe: 我是说老编译东西 费电 lol
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 你都用bin？
<ssngiraffe> 我的电脑，一天之内可以搞定基本系统
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你那电力公司有消费积分不？
<xxc> lfs下载源码和编译的时候很费电
<ssngiraffe> 有朋友可以六个小时编译完基本系统
<jianclo> ha
<jyfl987> ssngiraffe: 你什么配置？
<ssngiraffe> 下载源码的话，从中科大的镜像下
<ssngiraffe> 我的很一般啊
<jyfl987> lfs到基本系统是几个  sbu?
<xxc> 我编译过一个我的内核
<Evanescence> jiero: 对了，你住在哪儿？我找找看你的地方
<ssngiraffe> p7450双核
<Evanescence> jianclo: 英文地址
<xxc> 我3个小时才编译完内核
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 好机器了
<mengfei> 都是牛人啊，lfs还没试过，太麻烦了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于centos http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341555 突然想下载centos了，到了官网一看想要下载的iso镜像文件，网址是http://mirrors.163.com/centos/6.0/isos/，一进去分别是i386和x86_x64，后者应该是32位和64位都带的吧，那i386和x86有什么区别。 统计信息: 发表于 由 deliciousand — 2011-08-13 16:06
<jyfl987> xxc: 额 那就老了点了
<ssngiraffe> @gebjgd：我准备把这台笔记本拿来当server玩
<xxc> 内核完了还要作配置吧
<xxc> 那个文件好长
<ssngiraffe> 换一台thinkpadx220用
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 上网本和2004年笔记本路过
<jiero> Evanescence rocky poit
<jiero> Evanescence rocky point road
<ssngiraffe> @gebjgd还好啊
<jyfl987> 我家里 t43 三个上午搞定 lfs
<ssngiraffe> linux用户应该有能力把无穷老机器用起来
<jyfl987> 用 livecd的
<xxc> 那是
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 从来不用编译系
<jiero> ssngiraffe:  很多回收的
<ssngiraffe> 我搞lfs的时候都是直接装一个ubuntu当母系统
<xxc> 要是lfs也不会用最新的内核
<xxc> 家里的老A卡新内核以经不支持官方驱动了
<ssngiraffe> 我现在在动车上……
<caleb-> 老机器耗电
<jiero> ssngiraffe: 比如 http://vic.computerbank.org.au/shop
<^k^> ⇪ title: Computerbank Shop now open Fri and Sat 10am - 5pm — Computerbank - computer recycling, Melbourne cheap computers - low cost computers with open source software
<xxc> 感觉还是官方驱动速度快
<caleb-> 不然用来做 cluster 倒不错
<jiero> caleb-:  处理电池电池。
<xxc> ssngiraffe:一路走好
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 祝你在下个转弯处出轨
<jiero> Evanescence
<xxc> 出轨了在买动车的股票
<jiero> 难怪N9的系统不能上到N900上啊。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: ？？
<xxc> 弱弱的问问,n9
<xxc> 是meego么
<jiero> Evanescence 我想刷N9的。。。
<ssngiraffe> meego貌似可以刷到n900
<Evanescence> jiero: 刷N9的系统？
<jiero> xxc 是Nokia的特殊版本meego
<soiamso> xxc: 以前没有高铁是赚钱的，自从最尾后中国高铁赚钱了？
<jiero> Evanescence s
<jiero> 是的。
<xxc> 追尾后股价应该会跌一点
<xxc> 坐等追尾
<Naked89> 跌了  之后再买
<jiero> 要知道，如果不出一些需要的话，中国就撑不住了。
<jiero> 有需要，投资金，
<xxc> 称的住称不住其实和你我关系不大
<soiamso> jiero: 印操票能力不比美国差
<gebjgd> xxc: 关系很大。通货膨胀
<iIlL0oO> 借美国的钱，让美国去印
<gebjgd> xxc: 饿死的是你
<jyfl987> xxc: 不是 追尾后 铁道部迅速处理 迅速通车 资本家都看好这个效率 所以融资会更容易
<jiero> soiamso: 钱也是通货
<xxc> 反正饿不死我...坐看失火
<netsnail> x11forward 跟 vnc哪个更快些啊？
<gebjgd> xxc: 官二代？
<gebjgd> xxc: 男的女的？
<jyfl987> xxc: 农民？
<xxc> 男的...
<gebjgd> xxc: 等你变性
<ssngiraffe> 远程还开x做什么
<xxc> 其实我是官二代
<Evanescence> jiero: 我最近看了点chroot的，不知道可不可以用chroot类似的方法装，你查查？
<gebjgd> xxc: 胸要c罩杯，不许大不许小
<xxc> C的好么
<jyfl987> xxc: 额 你老爹是什么官？
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: 远程开x很有必要的
<gebjgd> ssngiraffe: nx
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 太卡了 X的协议真是
<xxc> 反正饿不死了
<jiero> Evanescence 哦。等发出来再说吧。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不卡啊
<jiero> Evanescence
<ssngiraffe> @gebjgd 为神马啊？
<caleb-> Evanescence: 差不多所有 distro 都可以用 chroot 装
<Evanescence> jiero: 感觉google的全景很牛逼啊
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 客户在瑞士。公司在德国，一点问题没有
<Evanescence> caleb-: 对啊，所以suggest
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你在欧洲是 高速网络么
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你就跟chrome开发人员一样 以为用户都是资源充足的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 还真不是，普通dsl
<jiero> Evanescence 恩。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 自己上个nx。去看设置
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 欧洲isp比较诚实吧
<jyfl987> 国内的那个都是标称
<jyfl987> 另外还有延迟问题
<gebjgd> jyfl987: nx是继续ssh的。modem都敢上
<jyfl987> 带宽高 延迟大没用
<iIlL0oO> 玩cs, cf 打枪的，不能延时。
<iIlL0oO> 网游都不能
<netsnail> x11forward 跟 vnc，感觉vnc更快些吧
<gebjgd> netsnail: Xorg query?
<gebjgd> netsnail: Xorg更快
<jiero> gebjgd为什么国内用modem就不能玩FPS游戏了呢。什么地方的问题？
<gebjgd> jiero: 没玩过
<gebjgd> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> gebjgd卡
<jiero> bye
<jyfl987> jiero: 延迟
<gebjgd> xijiao: 洗脚
<iIlL0oO> mordem 才多少带宽啊
<jiero> jyfl987:  延迟不算啊。主要是不稳定延迟。
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 urbanterror没问题
<iIlL0oO> 防火墙太多。
<xijiao> gebjgd: ...
<jiero> jyfl987: 我2009年回国玩的时候就没找到Urban Terror的服务器。只在香港打香港人了。
<jyfl987> 有广东的服务器 不过定时开的
<tusooa> MaskRay--:
<tusooa> MaskRay--: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html 的评论
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用Makefile搭建博客
<caleb-> MaskRay--: 背景图好糟
<jyfl987> MaskRay--: css还行
<jyfl987> 不过很明显 padding有问题 额
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: Cocular给了一个名字比较好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: algo wiki
<jyfl987> tusooa: 好慢
<tusooa> jyfl987: margin的问题不知道咋解决
<MaskRay--> jyfl987: l2tp client，用啥
<tusooa> jyfl987: 好像被ban了
<jyfl987> tusooa: 是 padding
<tusooa> jyfl987: 吾用代理上的。
<tusooa> jyfl987: 一定要padding?
<jyfl987> tusooa: 你看他左边菜单的padding都顶到边界上去了 还不如我的rst没带css的效果好
<jyfl987> tusooa: margin也行
<jyfl987> MaskRay--: 不知道
<tusooa> jyfl987: 那disqus的按钮？
<jyfl987> tusooa: 不是 上面的左边菜单
<MaskRay--> caleb-: 照抄的
<tusooa> jyfl987: 那tags?
<jyfl987> 菜单我有点纠结 做成html的就不好全局改 作成js的 又对终端用户不友好
<jyfl987> tusooa: dui
<tusooa> jyfl987: 你说咋整
<tusooa> jyfl987: 让tags和links有一点距离
<jyfl987> tusooa: 给 外面那个包装的容易写个 padding: 4px;
<tusooa> jyfl987: li.widget的那?
<jyfl987> tusooa: 恩
<MaskRay--> 这里其实有循环依赖
<MaskRay--> tags 和文章
<jyfl987> tusooa: 原来你是幕后黑手
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...
<tusooa> jyfl987: 不是的。maskray照抄的吾的
<jyfl987> MaskRay--: 这个如何修改了tag 要重新生成文件了
<jyfl987> 我准备做一个 make blog的 多用点js 不管终端用户了
<jyfl987> 这样可以把许多数据都给单列出来
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<cfy> jyfl987: http://weitz.de/hunchentoot/
<MaskRay--> jyfl987: 你做好我酒抄你
<jyfl987> MaskRay--: 你用个git管理 不就可以知道哪些地方需要更新了
<MaskRay--> jyfl987: 之前我也这么想，就是 js 水平实在不济
<jyfl987> MaskRay--: 两周以后 我琴学完 就有时间搞了
<sikao_lfs> 大家如果编译某个源代码，出现了一写缺失的文件或者库，包括google都无法搞明白。大家一般都是放弃还是制造个空文件应付？
<jyfl987> cfy: hehe  还是不如forth阿
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: Cocular觉得很好
<cfy> jyfl987: http server
<jyfl987> retroforth 有带 socket server 很强大
<MaskRay--> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: 就是algorithm wiki
<gebjgd> 我的debian回来了
<gebjgd> 继续testing
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: 第一步是把CLRS上的算法搞上去
<MaskRay--> namoamitabuddha: 他愿意？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: 他问我你的服务器
<MaskRay--> namoamitabuddha: 我没有……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay--: 你gtalk问他下
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 05:11:18)
<sikao_lfs> ......我建议新手玩声卡驱动编译。。。。。。我发现非常好玩。而且系统还不会显卡那样给黑脸，还可以随时网上找资料。。。。。今天无事，我专门把声卡驱动更换到官方最新驱动。。。。虽然到现在还是无声世界。。。。。哈哈。。。。。
<mengfei> 真能折腾啊
<mengfei> 我虽然用linux几年了，但基本都在图形界面操作，很少折腾，也不会
<sikao_lfs> 缺库文件，缺东西，缺的我头大。。。。。
<tusooa> ls
<mengfei> 编译我比较喜欢gentoo之中的，还有bsd中的ports安装，arch中的aur，简单方便，就是耗时些
<mengfei> 信赖什么的都解决好了
<sikao_lfs> 我发现有时候configure缺某个文件，好像可以造空文件应付过去。。。。。。。
<mengfei> 依赖
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 缺什么依赖？
<sikao_lfs> 我发过。你等等。我查今天日志。
<sikao_lfs> cfy: checking for new_panel in -lpanelw... no                       configure: error: panelw library not found
<cfy> sikao_lfs: libncursesw5
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 这个鬼文件。到处都没给影。试过了。dpkg -S
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 这个也没用。找过了。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 哦
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine +fg 成功的木有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341563 ssh pptp vpn 都成功 了 可是 那个速度。有wine fg成功的没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 _Fly — 2011-08-13 17:08
<sikao_lfs> checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate             appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool               ./configure: line 18735: CC_NOUNDEFINED: command not found
<sikao_lfs> 好像前面有这样的一个编译问题。。。。。。估计是这个问题闹出后面问题的。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: F77 ?
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 难道有这么个软件包？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 你在装什么？
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 编译 alsa-lib-1.0.24.1
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 疼
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay--: Kandu: 你们的blog都好漂亮。。。。。我准备纯html了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 本来正常生成文件了。但是我后面编译alsa-utils-1.0.24.2出问题。只好找前面编译的东西找错。很麻烦。我打算把所以no和出错提示先搞正确。。。。。
<cfy> 先丑点，能跑起来就好
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 库里的不能用？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 源里的
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 不能用了。。。。。原因不明。没关系。我慢慢琢磨。反正是好玩。这太电脑比较老。没声音可以接受。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 好玩。。。。
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 终于把所以的都找全了。。。。。你猜猜刚才那个错在那里？居然是应该dpkg -S new_panel   然后要apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<sikao_lfs> 祝福我下面能正确。今天给这台老电脑装了太多东西。光编译一下才发现缺太多文件了。大概为编译这个驱动，总共装了大概超过400M的东西
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: 还不如搞arch ?
<sikao_lfs> soiamso: 哈哈，以后以后，现在先学python满足日常工作需求。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs: arch 也有python阿
<Kandu> cfy: ^_^
<metbsd> arch其实也挺业余
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk0MDQyNzU2.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 给力神曲！经典HOTEL CALIFORIA中文版《加州招待所》不插电版！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<kim_linux> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/402105capture1313230775.jpg
<kim_linux> good 。图片测试成功上传
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu 中安装了火狐浏览器的flash的插件，但是还是不能浏览视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341572 flash插件也安了，ubuntu额外的受限程序也安了。但就是不能看视频，小游戏也不能玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 fanghaowei — 2011-08-13 18:24
<UU123> Èç¹ûÄÜ¿´µ½£¬¾ÍÊÇUTF-8£¬ÎÒ²»ÖªµÀÊǲ»ÊÇ£¡ÄÄλºÃÐÄÈ˸æËßÎÒÒ»ÏÂ
<^k^> UU123:say 如果能看到，就是UTF-8，我不知道是不是！哪位好心人告诉我一下 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<UTF-8> UU123: 看不到
<UTF-8> UU123: 机器人帮你的忙的。
<sikao_lfs> UU123: I can not see it ,you use GB2312, please use utf-8
<alpha080> You use gb2312
<jiero> Linux下罕见的清秀英文字体 Cantarell  http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/cantarell-fonts/0.0/cantarell-fonts-0.0.6.tar.bz2 强烈推荐GNOME3的默认字体吧。
<UU123> Test Again,如果能看到一定是UTF-8，不知道能不能看到！
<roylez_> cfy: 你知道哪里有下epub和mobi格式的吗？
<UU123> ^k^,thanks
<^k^> UU123, 不要提它。  ㍪ 
<UU123> 问下各位大大，Ubuntu 11.04里安装GNOME，是否要重新下载？谢谢
<jiero> 是的。
<jiero> UU123: 你就是在用GNOME啊。
<jiero> UU123: Unity只是个外壳。
<UU123> jiero:谢谢！
<soiamso> UU123: unity 好用吗？
<UU123> soiamso:我不是在用Ubuntu，准备使用新版，但还没下载，只是来问问！
<UU123> jiero:不知道您用过xfc吗，是不是Unity比xfc还轻量级？
<namoamitabuddha> ......
<namoamitabuddha> unity还轻量...
<jiero> UU123: 很多年前了。Xfce我用过。但是觉得不好用。
<Evanescence> ubuntu默认的vim竟然没有编译支持perl，ruby，lua，安装个command-t还得重新编译，开huge features，这啥世道啊？
<UU123> Xfce好在是能用很多gnome的程序
<Evanescence> jiero: ^_^，我抛弃那些环境了，我只有在chromium上用过鼠标，其他都不用鼠标
<mengfei> 要轻量用lxde吧，要不自己装openbox+tint2+pcmanfm+feh做桌面也不错
<jiero> Evanescence:  哦。明白。
<roylez_> cfy: nnnd，在不？
<namoamitabuddha> 要轻量, 不要跑X
<UU123> XFCE我用了很长时间，但还是因为程序少放弃了
<jiero> Evanescence: 我除了键盘输入文字，都用鼠标:D
<alpha080> Twm...
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不跑
<Evanescence> jiero: 汗，你窗口操作用e16应该也很快吧？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不跑x怎么有应用
<UU123> 以前用过JeOS，但安上了gnome后，感觉和Ubuntu没什么区别
<UU123> e16?还不如puppy
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不跑X的应用多着
<UU123> 太轻的系统也不是很好用的，呵呵
<jiero> Evanescence:  有时候用e16了，因为默认的设置不想改，职业缘故，还是跟定GNOME吧。
<Evanescence> 我差不多都是不用跑X的应用
<UU123> xfce应用太少
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, gimp
<jiero> UU123: 。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，你啥职业？
<jiero> UU123: 软件什么的都装啊。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你怎么跑
<jiero> Evanescence: s
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我又不是说我不跑X
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥s？
<jiero> Evanescence: 印刷设计。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 太疼了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 还有
<Evanescence> jiero: 这倒是
<jiero> Evanescence:
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不跑X的应用多, 又不是说啥应用都能不跑X
<UU123> 我是g-er所以不是很喜欢kde，而且多数是老机器跑LINUX
<gebjgd> UU123, 你的机器多老——
<gebjgd> UU123, 你的机器多老？
<namoamitabuddha> UU123: 老机器跑不了gnome
<Evanescence> jiero: 你觉得gnome3怎么样？我之前用过，感觉设计的很不好，很多设置都找不到，就是给平板用的，unity也是
<alpha080> 94
<UU123> 老机器跑gnome累
<jiero> Evanescence: 没装，不过我在2年前用过，不错。
<jiero> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jiero: 2年前还没有gnome3呢。。。
<UU123> Celeron 2.4G+DDR 333 256M
<jiero> Evanescence:
<jiero> 有的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这么厉害。
<gebjgd> UU123, 我的是celeron 1.3 ] ddr 512
<gebjgd> UU123, 2004年的
<UU123> 呵呵，强！
<jiero> Evanescence: n
<UU123> gebjgd,可以试着JeOS精简安装
<jiero> 那是GNOME-shell说错了。
<gebjgd> UU123, jeos是什么？
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=228702&sid=96a461a2917b4ea75c63df0d7b1186dc
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GNOME Shell ＋ KDE 4 变革！！！
<UU123> Just a OS,好像是最简单的Ubuntu
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，gnome-shell是早了，撞了一点都没啥进化
<alpha080> My suggestion is fvwm
<namoamitabuddha> alpha080: wm是wm, de是de好不
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神，救命
<jiero> alpha080: 用e17吧。这个是fvwm衍生的。
<gebjgd> UU123, 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> UU123, debian testing
<fzfh> 老机X，还是fvwm实在
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。第一次见你喊。。。主席，你的威严呢。
<alpha080> I see
<Evanescence> 这个频道应该改成linux-cn，因为大多数人用的都不是ubuntu。。。。
<gebjgd> fzfh, 老机X，openbox没有任何问题
<UU123> Ubuntu还可以，其实我也超爱Debian，不管怎么样，比FreeBSD还稳定，就是东西太过时，更新不是很及时
<roylez_> jiero: 你帮我找 eloquent ruby 的epub或者mobi的版本，我就拜你为神
<UTF-8> 不用改吧
<gebjgd> fzfh, 懒点用lxde
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你用啥分区的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, ext4
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我说分区工具
<jiero> roylez自己转化啊啊
<alpha080> Fdisk
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我看到一个GPT fdisk, 不知道干啥的
<UU123> ext3，我的最爱，稳定支持好！
<roylez_> jiero: 转的效果差，代码没法看的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我不了解啥GPT
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, arch的那个分区工具
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我也不了解gpt
<jiero> roylez_: Calibre ?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: cfdisk?
<roylez_> jiero: amazon卖17刀，110多人民币
<Evanescence> roylez_: 找在线版本的，下载后做成epub
<roylez_> Evanescence: 没有
<jiero> roylez_: 那么你就买吧。
<roylez_> jiero: calibre转的效果还不如亚马逊自己转的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不知道那个是什么。在公司都是用fdisk
<Evanescence> roylez_: 用kindle大号的看，调整字体还是可以的
<jiero> roylez。。。你不废话吗。。。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 公司机器跑的是btrfs
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: archlinux好像默认会调用cfdisk分区吧
<roylez_> jiero: 只是想随便看看玩，花100有点不甘
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不记得了。现在不用arch。用的debian testing
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 好像就是fdisk的一个frontend
<roylez_> jiero: 买了算了，nnnd
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> jiero: 省得烦心
<UU123> 有点想等12.04LTS，唉时间过的真快，又要出LTS了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不清楚，不天天分区
<jiero> roylez_: 恭喜，加入图书共享联盟？分享出去吧。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 谁天天分区啊......
<UU123> fdisk还不够用吗？能分ext4吗？
<roylez_> jiero: 似乎kindle的书跟你的设备有关联，有人试过拷出去不行
<namoamitabuddha> UU123: 和ext4没关系的, 是超过2TB的硬盘的话fdisk不太好
<jiero> roylez_: DRM害啊。
<alpha080> Mkfs.ext4
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 2TB......
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=341544
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 欢迎小白尝试开发版Fcitx 4.1.x分支，有PPA
<UU123> 好在我40G的硬盘5400的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 我所有的笔记本加一起都不到1TB
<soiamso> gpt 是相对 GNU part table ?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 2TB是我刚刚搜索到的限制
<happyaron> soiamso: 咋可能
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 还不清楚有啥其他
<happyaron> soiamso: guid partition table
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 要那么大的硬盘干吗？
<UU123> 我slot one的机器用的是10G的硬盘
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: GPT是2TB以上使用的还是啥意思
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 不如买2个小的raid1
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 有人有
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 没研究过，没那么大硬盘。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我觉得了解下比较好
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 那么其他情况用GPT么
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 没研究过，不知道
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你了解就行了，以后有了问题问题你
<UU123> namoamitabuddha：一般硬盘大于2T用什么分区多？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 只是原来的part table 方案不能用在2T的盘上吧 ？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我不懂
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<^k^> ⇪ title: GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<UU123> 以前说swap是内存的两倍，现在内存4G都不是很大，那swap还用分成内存的2倍吗？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: legacy MBR 部分
<happyaron> Google pinyin的确不错。
<gebjgd> UU123, 给2G够了
<gjx> 话说swap到底有甚作用
<happyaron> gjx: 物理内存不够的时候凑凑数
<UU123> Windows下的虚拟内存有点像
<jiero> gjx: 休眠。内存不够。
<gjx> 休眠已经废了
<gjx> 再不敢休眠了
<namoamitabuddha> 对了
<jiero> gjx: 但是如果内存够了，那么就没用了。
<gjx> 一睡下去就不醒
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我挂起之后起不来了
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 怎么回事
<UU123> 但比windows强不少，功能上，就像Bash和DOS一样，功能有一点相似，但Linux更强大，我是这样想的，呵呵
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 从不使用挂起，不知道
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: 跟我一样
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 你的机器acpi不标准
<gjx> 记得发过个帖子问的  我去看下
<UU123> 如果Win有swap，如果Win不把分区分的那样细。。。。不对，如果再不区分大小写，就成新“发行版”了
<gebjgd> UU123, win又不用linux内核
<UU123> 如果win有swap，那会强大不少，swap一点不过时
<jiero> windows不需要那么多分区。
<gjx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=339331
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu休眠后无法唤醒的问题
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我挂起启动后SysRq都用不了
<jiero> windows只要一个分区就行了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 啥发行版？
<gjx> jiero: 我俩分区
<soiamso> 当启动在10秒内，也没有几个去休眠了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 和你一样的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, debian testing?
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 对, mix过
<UU123> 我邻居的小朋友，把24个字母都用上了，A和B没办法用，如果能用，他也用上了，他听说分区可能自己分，以为分的越多存储空间越大
<gjx> UU123: .。。。囧
<gebjgd> UU123, 小盆友是愚蠢的
<UU123> Debian我喜欢它的稳定，这个Testing就和Ubuntu区别不大了！
<gebjgd> UU123, 差远了
<gebjgd> UU123, ubuntu是sid
<namoamitabuddha> UU123: 差远了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: ubuntu比sid都不稳定
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 对
<UU123> 没用过Testing，听听大家的
<soiamso> UU123: linux 基本是不物理分区的，逻辑上分得比较多。
<gebjgd> UU123, ubuntu是垃圾
<gjx> 冥冥之中感觉到linux下还有许多bug我没有发现
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 除了LTS可能稳定些
<UU123> BUG会有的
<namoamitabuddha> 写代码不可能没bug
<gjx> 今天早上起床进系统竟然不能输入密码
<UU123> 对
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, lts刚出来的时候也不稳定
<UU123> 我不是程序员，对编程一点都不明白，但我认为人无完人，bug会有的
<UU123> 06.06LTS,为什么不叫06.04LTS，这个大家都明白了，呵呵！
<gjx> 说实话windows这种商业软件还是不宜样的
<UU123> 或许说第一次LTS，所以有点紧张，我用LTS原因是，他会及时更新，会长时间支持服务
<jiero> gjx: 非商业软件要超过商业软件就必须有人支持。
<UU123> 我现在这三台电脑，买了三个正版的7 pro就是为了防bug，能用Win update
<gjx> jiero: en  对
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 挂起唤醒的过程中SysRq都不能用, 难道内核都没被唤醒? 还是键盘电源管理坏了
<UU123> 7 pro 1399x3，我三个月的零用钱呀，买时手都抖了
<soiamso> gjx: 靠遗留系统撑份额，没有几个企业有linux的遗留系统
<UU123> Linux现在来说，除了会一点电脑或是长时间使用的人还很适合，连Win都玩不明白，怎么用linux，不是因为这个原因，我也就不买win了
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: 我唤醒的时候可以进recovery mode
<namoamitabuddha> gjx: ......
<UU123> 11.10会不会用gnome3?
<namoamitabuddha> gjx: 我说挂起......
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: hibernate?
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: suspend没问题
<namoamitabuddha> gjx: suspend
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: 这个正常的
<gjx> 话说怎么只有关机跟重启会有提示啊  hibernate跟suspend都没提示的，一不小心一点就。。。
<UU123> Handle?
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用laptop-mode-tools
<namoamitabuddha> 不知道现在还是否需要这工具
<gjx> namoamitabuddha: 我好像不需要
<UU123> http://zha0yun.blog.163.com/blog/static/25965282201061085836274/   Laptop-mode-tools
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu 10.04 电源管理laptop-mode-tools - join的日志 - 网易博客
<gjx> 我的温度很低
<UU123> CNQ?
<gjx> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……     lin下集成显卡  win下才独立显卡
<UU123> 我现在用的台式机的CNQ Ubuntu支持的不好！
<gjx> 所以linux下风扇都不怎么转
<UU123> 我的电脑是在linux风扇狂转，温度还高，没办法AMD通病
<UU123> 去年夏天Linux+Mac，CPU差点没烧
<gjx> UU123: 我也是amd   所以双显卡还是有一定好处的
<UU123> 没钱，上的塔扇，所以不行，要是水冷就好一点了
<UU123> 双显卡，羡慕，嫉妒，狠！！！！！
<caleb-> UU123: 一般人用 pro 做毛？
<caleb-> UU123: 买 home edition 就够了
<gjx> UU123: 没有喇  双显卡的驱动经常出问题的
 * caleb- 虽然一毛钱都不想给 m$
<UU123> Home 功能少，但 ultra没钱，所以pro了
<caleb-> 要啥功能？
<UU123> 域加入；高级备份功能；位置感知打印；脱机文件夹；移动中心（Mobility Center）；演示模式（Presentation Mode）。
<tfdetang_> UU123: presentation Mode 是做什么的？
<soiamso> caleb-: 演示模式也收钱，想钱想疯了
<namoamitabuddha> 刚才测试了下, suspend还是无法唤醒
<caleb-> 居然买三份…
<caleb-> 还是用 linux 比较爽
<UU123> 比如说连接投影或其它外设时可以用到，没连过HDMI不知道行不行
<UU123> Linux家用最爽
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我suspend无法唤醒, 黑屏的时候sysrq都无效, 如何诊断
<UU123> 我电脑差不多一天多个人用，所以linux最多也就用wubi安装来用，但wubi不是很稳定，出过很多问题
<metbsd> linux最大的用处是啥
<metbsd> 很明显不是多媒体
<UU123> Linux家用还可以，如果做网络，就。。。。
<UU123> Linux家用+编程
<metbsd> 我感觉Linux的多媒体挺弱的
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> 网络是 linux 的天下好呗
<UU123> 如果做服务器，我只用FreeBSD或Solaris
<caleb-> win32 比起来就是渣啊
<tfdetang_> UU123: 果然还是不理解这个演示模式，觉得xp就自带这个功能了啊
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 是否是内核问题
<soiamso> metbsd: 卡拉OK 基本都是linux在播视频。
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 不知
<gjx> 卡拉ok这个东西倒是也有win的
<gjx> 上次看到
<metbsd> 甚么东西只有linux有，win无
<UU123> 我家边上的CMCC的服务终端用的就是linux，可能是认为病毒少吧，呵呵
<UU123> VOD?
<UU123> VOD=Video of Dianbo
<gebjgd> metbsd, 灵活的内核和多样的文件系统
<metbsd> 哦，那带来了甚么实质性的好处呢
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 翻/var/log/kern.log没看到相关
<gebjgd> metbsd, 还有多样的界面
<UU123> 嵌入开发其实linux不错
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 日志能看到问题么
<UU123> Android，最成功的作品
<gebjgd> metbsd, 更多的特性。更多的选择
<gjx> 怎么删除的软件配置文件什么还在啊
<gjx> 如何清理
<metbsd> 但是觉得linux很多东西很乱，每个发行版各自为政
<metbsd> 缺乏标准，不是吗
<UU123> 这表式Linux Open
<UU123> 开放
<gjx> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-08/40618.htm
<metbsd> 意思就是，有没有必要那么灵活，那么多选择
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu PK Win7旗舰版到底还差多少火候_Ubuntu系统简介
<UU123> GNOME KDE XFCE E16。。。。。Ubuntu Fedora Arch Puppy GIMP Jabber RPM APT       GNU!
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我换一个内核看下
<yw> 请问个问题，
<yw> 默认的应该程序是属于那个软包？
<caleb-> 应该程序?
<yw> 应用
<caleb-> 应用程序?
<caleb-> 是说菜单？
<yw> 是呀。
<caleb-> 这说来就复杂了
<yw> 我可能是刚才不小心删掉了那个软件
<caleb-> yw: 想改动啥？
<caleb-> yw: 菜单不见了？
<gjx> ubuntu有多点触控技术？
<gjx> 我怎么没有发现
<caleb-> gjx: 有啊
<caleb-> gjx: 你的硬件要支持啊
<gjx> caleb-: 怎么体现啊
<gjx> caleb-: win下是可以的
<yw> 我想用firefox作为我的默认浏览器
<UU123> gjx，你用的是多点触控设备安装的Ubuntu吗？Ubuntu还支持3D特效，呵呵 ！
<caleb-> yw: 然后？
<gjx> UU123: 。。。这个意思
<UU123> 开个玩笑
<UU123> 呵呵
<caleb-> gjx: 触摸板？
<gjx> UU123: 我说的是笔记本的触控办
<gjx> caleb-: 对
<UU123> 一体电脑
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 老内核没问题
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 2.6.32
<caleb-> 可能 ubuntu 没侦测到吧
<yw> 之前我好像记得有个默认应该程序设置的菜单的，现在弄到gnome3里找不到了。
<gjx> UU123: nonono
<UU123> 那个就是PS2的鼠标
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 2.6.32没问题
<caleb-> gnome3 很多东西都不能设置了
<caleb-> 比如 gnome3 不能设置默认终端
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 内核问题
<UU123> 多点触控是指一体电脑，电阻屏的技术
<caleb-> gnome3 == 垃圾
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 交bug?
<yw> 我安装这系统就只是玩下而已的。折腾下就好了。
<UU123> yw，小心上瘾！
<yw> 我安装在debian上面。
<UU123> 晕！
<yw> 前些天在ubuntu 上弄不好。
<UU123> 虚拟机？
<gjx> UU123: 额。。。我想我搞错了
<UU123> gjx，呵呵 ！
<UU123> 最好玩，还是Google Chrome，类Unix的系统
<gjx> UU123: 但是这个touch-pad能用俩指头不？
<gjx> UU123: 缩放网页什么的
<yw> 我做模具设计的，本来想在linux下弄个ugnx用用，可是折腾了我一个月没有弄好。
<UU123> gjx，那是软件做的鼠标特效
<UU123> 在win下有driver
<gjx> UU123: oe 好吧
<UU123> OE?
<UU123> Outlook Express?
<gjx> UU123: 语气词  随便怎么理解
<gjx> UU123: 土著语
<UU123> 哦，呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> windows用的可真熟练, 还outlook express...
<UU123> oe.......
<caleb-> outlook express 都被 m$ 抛弃了
<caleb-> 新的那啥实在难用
<UU123> Windows live mail
<UU123> ugnx是什么软件？CDR or dwg?
<yw> 模具设计的软件。
<UU123> 哦，专业类的
<yw> 还有，我源码编译了个samba4
<yw> 可是还是不能共享个人文件夹，系统提示我的sambaclinet没有启动。
<UU123> 有人用IPV6吗
<UU123> 下了，吃晚饭去，有空回来聊、
<jiero> 我完全不熟悉多点触摸的哦。还是单点的时代。
<Optical> freeflying: linuxfire 又连不上了？
<freeflying> Optical: irc.fivesheep.net
<Optical> :eidt
<Optical> nnd
<Optical> irssi 的命令忘记了
<jiero> linuxfire是干什么的呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也想知道，，
<hata> 我想问一下，能不能在feed里面查看以前的文章？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium 和google chrome 错位问题，拜求！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341583 各位大哥哥大姐姐，在11.04环境下，访问韩国网站文字错位。请求解决。网上无果，急需要各位高人路过此地，解决一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2011-08-13 20:31
<caleb-> hata: google reader 有 feed arichve
<caleb-> hata: 连被zf删掉的都能看到
 * caleb- 吃夜宵去
<hata> 直接在feed源提取所有文章可以不？
<hata> google reader 那个用pubsubhubbub有点不一样
 * ilovezoe 在看月经贴。http://goo.gl/zabDm O:-)
<cuihao> 9600GSO是很高级的显卡吗
<qy117121> 不是
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 我表示 Arch 這個發行版真有些高不成低不就的感覺。
<cuihao> = = 诶？
<ilovezoe> moriramar: 有事（关于那个争论）别在这说。人多着呢。:-D
<moriramar> ilovezoe: ……
<cuihao> Arch党睁一只眼闭一只眼
<moriramar> ilovezoe: 說說也問題不大，這裹人要理智些。而且沒那么折騰。
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: GPT是干啥的
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 如果你是說 GPT 磁碟分區模式，那它是一種磁碟分區模式。
<ilovezoe> moriramar: 要说得再开一个月经贴啦。:-D
<moriramar> ilovezoe: ……
<namoamitabuddha> moriramar: 恩, 有啥优势
<moriramar> namoamitabuddha: 可以分128個區，好像可以支持的磁碟最大大小也比 MBR 高。另外不用擴展分區這樣的東西。最後支持的分區格式標記也多些，雖然很多人不會太關心這個。
<tusooa> cfy: 你用纯html的啊。。吾用的jekyll编译的。
<tusooa> ls
<Kandu> tusooa: cfy 的意思應該是用 lisp 做動態站吧
<Kandu> tusooa: 然後輸出純 html 夠用了
<tusooa> <cfy> tusooa: MaskRay--: Kandu: 你们的blog都好漂亮。。。。。我准备纯
<tusooa>       html了。。。。。  [17:36]
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> emacs的ibuffer怎么忽略某些buffer
<maiqiang> 这里有人会说英语吗？
<cuihao> a little
 * jimmyxu 的英语很穷…
<tusooa> jimmyxu: 先联系中文吧。。。
 * cuihao 还没过四六级
<tusooa> 练习
 * moriramar 英語太窮了……
 * cuihao 高中生
<moriramar> maiqiang: 你有什麼要求？
<maiqiang> cuihao, thanks. i have a problem inputting chinese in kubuntu 11.04.  i've installed it as a language and chosen ibus as an input method.  it works here (quassel) but not in libreoffice.
<gebjgd> maiqiang, 买枪？
<maiqiang> gebjgd, 麦强
<gebjgd> maiqiang, 买枪？
<gebjgd> maiqiang, 买枪？
<tfdetang_> maiqiang: have you tried to reboot your system after install ibus?
<jiero> maiqiang: you need to get libreoffice gtk~
<maiqiang> tfdetang, no, i haven't.  i will try that now.  谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> hmm dou zai shuo ying yu ne
<maiqiang> jiero, from package manager?
<tfdetang_> and there is an option in ibus preferences -> advanced -> share the same input method among all applications, try to use this option
<cuihao> 他说他Kubuntu安装了ibus输入法，这里(quassel)可以输入，libreoffice输入不了。好，大家开始各显神通。
<cuihao> 我的擅长是翻译 - -
<jiero> maiqiang:  whatever method, apt do same job
<moriramar> cuihao: 四六級沒過的翻譯，您這謙虛太很了。
<maiqiang> jiero, downloading libreoffice gtk now
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-qt ibus-gtk ibus-gtk3就解決
<tusooa> ls
<maiqiang> tfdetang, 我已经试一试那个
<jiero> I thought those are included in default ibus installation
<cuihao> ibus-qt是单独提供的
<cuihao> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=zh-cn&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=ibus-qt
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- 软件包搜索结果 -- ibus-qt
<cuihao> Ubuntu有libreoffice-gtk这个包吗
<Kandu> cuihao: 正用 debian, 已裝 libreoffice-gtk
<maiqiang> 现在有ibus-qt, ibus-gtk 但是找不到 ibus-gtk3
<tusooa> cfy: 你那iperl.co.cc挂了
<caleb-> arch 高不成低不就++
<caleb-> source 输人，binary 也输人
<caleb-> 新不够新，稳不够稳
<cuihao> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/361215 ？
<cuihao> From Gnome3 PPA
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "ibus-gtk3" (natty 11.04)
<ilovezoe> http://imagebin.org/167671
<wzssyqa> maiqiang: natty 还是 oneiric？
<ilovezoe> 蚊子
<gjx> 原来还有个叫Instantbird的即时通讯软件啊
<gjx> 是叫“即时鸟”吗？
<Hoxily> ilovezoe: 那个进入后，是百度上的网页游戏《仙侠记》。也就是《神仙道》。
<ilovezoe> Hoxily: 你还真进去了？
<ilovezoe> Hoxily: lol
<gjx> http://img3.tuita.cc/a1/t/b5/28/1572279909-301647.gif
<wzssyqa> maiqiang: oneiric已经有了吧，natty那里用ppa吧
<Hoxily> ilovezoe: 对，我常常进这些SB广告的。每次进去都是骗人的。没有一次是真的。
<ilovezoe> Hoxily: 哈哈。被这些SB广告骗了哈。
<tusooa> ls
<ilovezoe> oops.
<ilovezoe> Hoxily: 想看的话，可以去搜索一下新闻报的那些要严厉打击的网站url
<nihui> 话说有很多人在用 ibus 么....
<Hoxily> ilovezoe: 最变态的是我点击注册时，提示该用户名已存在（hoxily)。然而分明那诱惑人的广告页面是我不曾见过的。太欺骗人啦。我下决心，每见一次这种SB广告，我就注册一次。看它能怎么着。
<ilovezoe> lol
<ilovezoe> Hoxily: 中招啦。看来你很年轻
<Kandu> nihui: 應該有很多吧
<Kandu> nihui: 你是用 fcitx 的麼？
<nihui> Kandu: 以前用 fcitx，现在转到 ibus 了
<alpha080> Nihui终于出现了。。。
<nihui> alpha080: ??
<alpha080> 感觉好久没出现了。
<jyfl987> adam8157. 房子还出租不?
<billlee> utf8编码的数据库中 where 子句带中文时就查不到结果，有人知道是什么问题吗？所有字符集已经设置为utf8(filesystem为binary), 所有校对设置为utf8_general_ci
<billlee> MySQL 数据库
<jyfl987> nnd
<jyfl987> mysql
<nihui> 查询方式
<xiamx> 好久没来了
<billlee> 不好意思，我是在导入 csv 数据是把引号也当成数据导入了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • webqq3.0视频问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341589 ubuntu10.4下，装好flashplayer，用茄子也能正常使用摄像头。webqq聊天窗口中点视频按钮无反应，换浏览器也没用。 究竟咋回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xixicici — 2011-08-13 22:02
<sikao_lfs> billlee:你搜索wangzc2009的帖子。
<sikao_lfs> billlee: 论坛里wangzc2009的帖子里有mysql字符集编码方面的问题。好像是分4级别。
<sikao_lfs> billlee: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=297038
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 数据库中文乱码问题（相关资料）
<sikao_lfs> billlee: MySQL中默认字符集的设置有四级:服务器级，数据库级，表级 。最终是字段级 的字符集设置。注意前三种均为默认设置，并不代码你的字段最终会使用这个字符集设置
<billlee> sikao_lfs, 没事了，我是导入 csv 是把两边引号当成数据导入了，我的字符集配置是正确的
<sikao_lfs> billlee: 哈哈，我也没看你后面说的，解决就好。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 救命啊……………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341596 各位大哥大姐叔叔阿姨大伯大婶弟弟妹妹们啊 我的arch我把/usr/bin目录删了怎么办啊 我里面好多东西的啊………… 坚决不能重装啊………… 救命啊………… 现在还能进入控制台还能登录………… 但是pacman不能用 有没有什么办法手动安装pacman啊 我 ...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 还是不行。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 要疯了
<adam8157> jyf1987这么快就睡了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..試試，，將 /tmp用swap或者 shm
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 没用的。。
<Pwnna> 什么垃圾。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..好吧，，用64bit的系統加個8G的，，
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 我很快要换电脑了
<Pwnna> 过几天
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我現在很少遇到直接用swap的，，最少一次只用了swap 200KB
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 我现在如果cached完后，还是会用到swap..
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 把 ~/cache也刪除，再重啓。。還有
<mmfei> hey , every body
<mmfei> 大家晚上好。。。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 你suspend有没有问题
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: suspend到RAM的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我无法唤醒
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 在2.6.32可以成功唤醒, 不知道是否是内核bug
<namoamitabuddha> 谁交过内核bug
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 可以喚醒，，不過。wpa_cli會導致內核崩毀
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我的新機是最近用2.6.40-4才可以的。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我不能, 但是可以在2.6.32唤醒, 我在报bug
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我要洗澡先，，30分鐘後回來。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MeaCulpa> .
 * ilovezoe1 firefox的vim插件很不错了呢。改进不少了。鼠标手。
<ilovezoe1> 对它说告别？
<MeaCulpa> Chrome 类似插件至今不如
<mmfei1> 新人报道。。。。^^
<mmfei1> register mmfei
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么挂了？
<cfy> tusooa: 你是说测试网页么？
<mmfei1> 第一次来irc。不熟悉。。。:)。。。有人能告诉我怎么改昵称吗？
<cfy>  /nick test
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 嗯，，我解決的方案是安裝模塊 acpi_call
<mmfei1> test
<ilovezoe1> MeaCulpa: 是说 vim...么？
<^k^> mmfei1, ....  ㍯ 
<mmfei1> 额，好像还是没改好。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大半夜的爬上来
<mmfei1> ^k^......
<mmfei1> 问一个问题，我这边电压长期不稳定，特别是夏天，周围的空调都一下子起来了，这时候我的主机有时候就会挂了，笔记本没事
<mmfei1> 有没有什么解决方案？例如买些设备可以稳压。有没有人试过的？
<mmfei1> 效果如何？
<mmfei1> 谢谢cfy。。。
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<knownbad> mmfei1: 买个可以稳电压的 ups.
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei1§ UPS
<knownbad> 换 nick 用 (/nick newname) 去除括号。
<knownbad> 这里就行了。
<mmfei1> 因为刚才我用irssi用mmfei上过。。。
<mmfei1> 所以现在好像注册不了了。。0.0
<knownbad> 只一个机子随便都还可以，但多了几台就需要好点的。
<knownbad> 高阶的 ups 是主动的调整电压的。
<mmfei1> 好好。。。^^
<knownbad> 等它自个掉了吧。
<mmfei1> 下个月组台服务器试试
<mmfei1> 谢谢各位。。。^^
<knownbad> 看价格如何，有时不如每台机子配个便宜的 ups 还划算些。
<sikao_lfs> 恩。我们通讯行业曾用过小型的机房临时爱默生的ups，挺不错的。
<mmfei1> 好好。。。
<mmfei1> 我在网上google了好久。。。
<mmfei1> 来这聊天室。。。n多人回答。。。^_^
<knownbad> 但你如果有 oc,gaming 那类的就得要主动调亚的 ups 才行。
<sikao_lfs> 当时我头一个感觉就是铅蓄电池（3块）挺重的。
<mmfei1> 嗯嗯。。。
<knownbad> emerson 只会在机房出现。
<knownbad> 通常跟着 ac.
<sikao_lfs> 还有大型的。2个电池组的。我们用过亚奥的。好像这个是中国的品牌。
<mmfei1> 我只是一台小主机。。。
<mmfei1> 大的不合适。。。嗯嗯。。
<Ubuntu2011> hello
<knownbad> 有钱买主动式的，省钱就买个普通的被动式的。  但他们都不太持久。
<^k^> Ubuntu2011, 好  ㍘ 
<Ubuntu2011> 都睡觉了吗？
<mmfei1> 我只要稳压。。。不怕断电
<mmfei1> hello。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 下了，，88，，睡覺去。。
<mmfei1> 嗯嗯   88 CyrusYzGTt:
<knownbad> 除非像 emerson 这类工业用的。
<Ubuntu2011> 知道怎么调整启动项吗？
<mmfei1> gedit /etc/rc.local
<mmfei1> 好像这个可以
<mmfei1> knownbad , 嗯嗯。。。我要去电脑城看看。。。
<sikao_lfs> 他说是调整啊？难道是启动的先后顺序？
<mmfei1> 太贵了我就放弃
<Ubuntu2011> 就是想让windows在最上面，现在在最下面
<Ubuntu2011> 双系统
<sikao_lfs> 恩。你使用的启动器是grub2 ?
<Ubuntu2011> 调整系统启动选择项
<cfy> Kandu: 我学习了一下html
<mmfei1> 系统的启动菜单0.0我搞错了
<Ubuntu2011> 怎么知道我自己使用的是grub几？
<Ubuntu2011> 怎么卸载多余的启动项？
<sikao_lfs> sudo grub --version 看看版本
<knownbad> mmfei1: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A12-694-2Q5.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: APC BK1000Y-CH UPS不间断电源 - 新蛋中国
<Ubuntu2011> 系统提示sudo: grub: command not found所以看不了
<knownbad> 这个贵不贵？
<mmfei1> 我正在看。。。谢谢
<knownbad> 你需要的是它一个卖点“自动升压/降压”。
<mmfei1> 不贵。。。。
<knownbad> 但我发觉这类产品不太持久所以不用买太好的。
<mmfei1> 就它好了。。。
<mmfei1> 对。。。。不用买很贵的
<mmfei1> 谢谢 。。。。非常感谢。。。
<mmfei1> 纠结了一周了
<knownbad> 你自个再比一比价格。
<mmfei1> 好。。。
<sikao_lfs> Ubuntu2011: 你试试 man  grub找找看版本的
<adam8157> Ubuntu2011: sudo grub-install -v
<knownbad> 反情报的今天怎么没来?
<sikao_lfs> Ubuntu2011: 我的是当年的0.97版本的。很麻烦好像是从当年8.10带过来的。
<knownbad> mmfei1:  我火星来的
<mmfei1> 。。。。0.0
<mmfei1> ^_^
<knownbad> 年底可能去趟广州但不会呆久。
<mmfei1> 嗯嗯  邮寄会请你吃饭。。。
<mmfei1> 有机会
<knownbad> 呵呵，不用客气。
<knownbad> 不太有机会，我国外的。
<mmfei1> 哦。。。嗯嗯。。。。
 * adam8157 介频道在国外的好多...
<knownbad> ？
<adam8157> knownbad: 这频道英美德日澳的都见过...
<knownbad> mmfei1: k
<mmfei1> 这频道很活。。。
<knownbad> adam8157: 国内不是有卫星电视？
<adam8157> knownbad: 有的, 怎么了, 我之前还接触过卫星机的产品呢
<knownbad> 哦，你是说 irc?
<adam8157> knownbad: 嗯 呵呵
<knownbad> 弄平板电脑去
<knownbad> 倚，屁精升级了。
<mmfei1> 下了。。。各位。。。。
<metbsd> 又发现一个好软件
<metbsd> 风行
<ilovezoe> 。。。
<ilovezoe> 怎么不提快播？
<ilovezoe> 哈哈。
<ilovezoe> bt inside.
<metbsd> 快播的画质不好
<metbsd> 风行的都是绝对高清
<ilovezoe> 绝对。现在是这样了吗
<ilovezoe> metbsd: ？有没最新的d版变形金钢和熊猫
<mikeandmore> 有没有最新版的变形熊猫？
<Guest80859> 变形熊猫?
<savr> BLOODY HELL
<savr> whats with the low quality bandwidth in China recently
<savr> packet loss like CRAZY
<savr> worse than the GFW
<gebjgd> savr, really?
<tfdetang> savr: I think it just locally, and you are just one unfortunately victim
<tfdetang> metbsd, 风行有linux版本吗？
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 显然没有
<tfdetang> 额，我尝试过wine的，不过好像问题蛮大
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 干吗非要用风行
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 因为蛮好用啊，上面剧集跟新很快
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 从来没用过
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 基本都看pps
<tfdetang> gebjgd: pps跟新不快，特别是美剧，而且好像没有风行清晰啊
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 看什么美剧？
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 最近有看alpha,还有 suits
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 还真没看过
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 恩，我也是没事追着玩
<Guest80859> alpha,suits我也有看
<Guest80859> 喜欢suits多一些
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 啥意思的
<tfdetang> alpha有点像电视剧版的 x-man，也是说超能力什么的，不过里面能力比较贴近现实些
<tfdetang> suits是说律师的，2个主演蛮有意思的，还是双男主角
<gebjgd> 饿。。。。
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我一直在看星际之门
<gebjgd> tfdetang, sgu
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 很早就听说过，但是一直没看
<gebjgd> tfdetang, sg1 sga都不错
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 有时间看看，我反正动漫 美剧  日剧 什么剧都看的，很杂
<gebjgd> tfdetang, sg系列很长
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 恩，知道，这种很长的再从头追比较困难
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 我当时看了很久
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 不过确实不错
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 我看美剧还是从越狱开始的，当时看的兴奋呢
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 不过长的容易到后面质量严重下降
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 越狱是不错
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 星际之门系列也不错。绝对的推荐
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 恩，去看看。 你就pps看？ 我觉得pps美剧跟新很慢啊，而且还不清晰
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 唉。现在pps没有美剧了
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 不过昨天才看了百慕大三角 1 2. 电影
<gebjgd> tfdetang, 还不错
<savr> this is really annoying
<tfdetang> gebjgd: 这个也没看过，其实好久没看片了
<tfdetang> savr: are you sure your proplem is not about your router or wireless driver?
<tfdetang> savr: Cause I got the same problem after updated to 11.04
<wzlxx> 呵呵，刚换上ubuntu
<Guest22141> 試驗
<savr> sooo much packet loss today
<gebjgd> knownbad 干嘛呢?
<gebjgd> know
<knownbad> 搞手机和平板电脑
<gebjgd> knownbad 周末还跟电脑混
<gebjgd> knownbad 没有前途
<knownbad> 是啊，得回去当 sysadmin。
<gebjgd> knownbad 蛋疼
<larry_> 没人了?
<^k^>  06:14
<larry_> wime
<larry_> ^k^: time
<^k^> larry_, 04。  ㍞ 
<larry_> ^k^: 机器人?
<^k^> larry_, 你上火了很多吗？  ㍞ 
<larry_> ^k^: 昨天什么是什么的呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 早
<phoenixlzx> 早上好..~~
<phoenixlzx> 刚才用了下GAE，那叫一个爽啊...
<larry_> phoenixlzx: GAE是什么啊?
<phoenixlzx> larry_: Google App Engine
<phoenixlzx> 可以在服务器上运行应用程序
<larry_> phoenixlzx: 哦,这样子的啊.
<phoenixlzx> larry_: 刚用GAE的程序 GAppProxy看了youtube上砸方BX的视频，笑死我了
<larry_> phoenixlzx: 是么,我也看看去
<phoenixlzx> larry_: 好啊
<phoenixlzx> 搜一下 方校长 就有了
<larry_> phoenixlzx: 有好多啊,你看的是哪段啊?
<phoenixlzx> 额...名字说不上来，就是...类似于网友拍摄的...还有一段是新闻，讲得是FBX也翻墙
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-14
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) ruby 1.9.2p290 (2011-07-09 revision 32553) [i686-linux] 
<yangtse> 我有一个xp安装iso，一个linux，好多优盘，我想做一个windows安装优盘。怎么办？
<cfy> Kandu: 真早
<metbsd> 没有变形熊猫，只有功夫金刚
<cfy> Kandu: 我的iperl.co.cc从来就没有被google收录过。我先再用cfy.ml.org来proxy过去，看看有没有效果
<Kandu> cfy: 你可以去提交的
<cfy> Kandu: 我试过，没效果
<larry_> 变形功夫 金刚熊猫
<cfy> Kandu: site:iperl.co.cc完全没结果，而且我把co.cc的密码忘了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: http://www.google.com/webmasters/ ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Webmaster Central. Get data about crawling, indexing and search traffic. Increase traffic to your site.
<cfy> Kandu: 对那里
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的.tk怎么弄得？
<MaskRay> cfy: http://dot.tk/ 注册的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dot TK - Renaming The Internet
<cfy> MaskRay: 好，我试试。我估计是域名那边的设置搞错了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像 raven的就能被收录
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 是dns，还是forward this domain?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么填的？
<cfy> MaskRay: dot.tk如何注册？
<MaskRay> cfy: Modify Free Domain Name 里，Type<-A, Host Name<-maskray.tk, IP Address<-x.x.x.x
<MaskRay> cfy: Use Dot Tk Free DNS service
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只看到登录的。。。没看到注册的。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那 iperl 的，不適合了 XD
<metbsd> 哪里有免费ssh proxy啊，高人们
<cfy> Kandu: 改成ilisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来在填好要的域名后面才有sing up..
<Kandu> cfy: 哪天你又不喜歡 lisp 了呢
<cfy> Kandu: 那不会
<MaskRay> cfy: 似乎在某个页面的右上角
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是在主页填好要的域名以后，进入页面，最下面有sign up
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实我又找不到了
<MaskRay> cfy: 上次是不停问 tusooa 的
<metbsd> 哪里有免费ssh proxy啊，高人们
<cfy> MaskRay: T_T,我怎么好像收不到注册确认email...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我似乎也不是立刻收到的
<MaskRay> cfy: spam 里也要检查
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 我的IP和网关和子网掩码都设置好了 可是就是ping不通局域网里面的机子？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341631 我局域网里面的机子都是windows的，可是按理应该可以ping通但是就是ping不通。 但是我已经把网络设置好了： 我的ubuntu机子设置的是这样的。 ip：192.168.0.6 netmask：255.255.255.0 网关：192.168.0.1  ...
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.academy.com/ 这个网站可靠不?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Academy - Academy Home
<cfy> MaskRay: spam里貌似没。。。我等
<knownbad> 不清楚
<fivesheep> wikipedia上的信息显示不太差..
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀一下 ，我被北京電信研究所黑了。。comodo 還有linux的log爲證，，
<knownbad> 买 bike ？
<fivesheep> no.. shoes
<knownbad> then any place will do.
<knownbad> there are plenty of bargains if you're not too picky.
<gjx>  【反极客】1、从来不用手机上网；2、家里没有宽带；3、还在使用五年以前的数码产品；4、数据线、存储卡是用来干嘛的啊？；5、2兆宽带还是太快了，能不能减回到512K？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 学编程吧，C++/C/java/c#/python/lisp/lua/javascript/vala/perl/ruby/
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 不學，我要看動作片 有動作 有愛情的
<knownbad> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/v_10153_12605_Shoes?adCell=WH&aff=Y&i_cntr=1313287075345&sid=IAx20071211x000001
<^k^> ⇪ title: Shoes | Mens & Womens Athletic, Casual & Dress Shoes from Sears.com
<knownbad> fivesheep: 帮女朋友买？
<fivesheep> 当然自己了..
<knownbad> 球鞋还是sketchy?
<fivesheep> running
<knownbad> serious or casual?
<fivesheep> 平时穿的. 我喜欢比较轻的.
<fivesheep> 刚在academy买了, 不用tax
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/nOE4H
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Skechers Men's Tone-Ups Trainer Glide Sneaker: Shoes
<knownbad> 红色只要$35。
<barcastar> 有没有ubuntu能用的法语输入法？
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_108768_-1?color=Dark+Gray%2fBlack-Blue&Ntt=air+flex&Ntk=All
<^k^> ⇪ title: Academy - Nike Men's Air Flex Trainer Shoes
<knownbad> 你不会还是穿黑袜子吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> 黑絲？？
<knownbad> 套头抢劫？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一般都是黑袜子..
<fivesheep> knownbad: 上门服务, 经常要脱鞋进屋
<fivesheep> 白袜子很容易脏 不好看
<knownbad> 哦？  这我不知。  通常只有制服才需要穿黑袜子。
<knownbad> 军队就是。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 綠色的麼？？
<knownbad> 海军不是。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 顺便买把这个。  http://goo.gl/LVyO8
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Gerber 30-000176 Epic Knife, Serrated Edge: Home Improvement
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这钢好?
<CyrusYzGTt> 我記得在高中的時候很喜歡看軍事新聞的，現在喜歡看網絡小說
<knownbad> 不知没对砍过。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我工作也要穿制服.. 深蓝色.
<fivesheep> tshirt + 帽子
<knownbad> 那就对了。
<knownbad> 胸罩穿外面？
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。原來在說制服誘惑？？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 10.04 的 gdm 莫名崩溃回到登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341636 更新下内核之后 gdm 一直有点不稳定 开机也变慢了些。时不时的崩溃下 回到登录界面 什么提示也没有。一天2-3次。也不知到是什么软件冲突了，下面/var/log/messages的内容。各位抽空看下什么问题 Code: Aug 14 09:29:45 fly-laptop kernel: [  452.426 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 幫助 Xwinx升級和改進 gmlive
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,嗚嗚，，我的機器被黑了，，現在裸奔當中。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Evanescence> scratch是什么意思？貌似和字典翻译的不一样，字典翻译是抓，划痕，但是linux上常见到scratch，到底是啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ fedora的內核沒有完全啓用安全模塊，，所以被黑了
<Pwnna> .
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不過，，基本所有的發行版都是沒有完全開啓安全的，，除了那些大型的，，
<Pwnna> .
<haosdent> 大家好
<^k^> haosdent, 好  ㍢ 
<kaio> 好
<haosdent> 第一次发现有这种东西。。。所以进来玩下^_^
<kaio> 哪種
<haosdent> 就是有这种聊天室
<CyrusYzGTt> haosdent§ 報 性別 姓 字 名 號 三圍 貫籍。。
<kaio> haosdent, 多來
<haosdent> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * kaio 也只是個稀客
<haosdent> 现在用ubuntu的越来越多了
<kaio> haosdent, 你用的目的是？
<haosdent> 没有目的啊
<kaio> haosdent, 不能打遊戲阿
<haosdent> 呃，打什么游戏？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用戶潛過
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 那个卡死的问题解决了没？
<zhiwei> 我前天又被卡死一次
<haosdent> fedora 也挺好用的
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..解決了一半，，另外需要wpa_cli改進
<kaio> CyrusYzGTt, 噓不要張揚XD
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在需要怎么做呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ 好吧，，不過我在玩warzone2100
<kaio> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 嗯，，就是上次的解決加升級驅動，，就沒了。。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> Use-Firefox: 你。。。才quit...
<tusooa> 反应这么慢。。。
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 升级驱动？
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 这个怎么回事？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Openbox “去除装饰”(去掉标题栏)怎么再调出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341640 也就是去掉标题栏以后怎么再调出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2011-08-14 11:09
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..就是驅動bug問題
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我怎么解决呀？
<zhiwei> 我的update manager没有更新
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 好吧，，起碼解決是升級內核，，我用2.6.40-4
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 是显卡驱动吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 嗯，還有 關於內核的 syscall cgroup
<centerpoint> cfy: centos的源怎么好多软件包都没有? openbox都没有
<tusooa> use-fvwm
<cfy> centerpoint: 木鸡，我debian
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 這裏說，比較好，，如果解決方法導致其他安全的缺陷，其他人會提醒的
<jyfl987> 刚看了个日本的娱乐节目 用号称什么都能钻孔的钻头去钻什么都钻不通的金属
<jyfl987> http://luo.bo/12446/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 要比硬？日本人的东西绝对让你眼睛一亮！ - 萝卜网
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在还是不知道怎么去解决这个问题。
<zhiwei> 不会升级内核版本
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..這樣吧，，我以前的解決方法是儘量打開的程式 不超過 5個
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 这个方法不合适我做，因为我必须要打开5个以上的程序
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 你告诉我怎样升级显卡驱动吧，我升级一下试试
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,好吧，，我不能解決你的問題。。還有 vm.swappines=3
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt进行判定，结果为 (2,5)+(0)=7
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ intel的顯卡驅動，一般都是很好的，而且貌似沒有什麼教程，，
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 那这个卡死的问题不是驱动的原因了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 日... macy's 这两天有for sale....
<Evanescence> tusooa: scratch是啥意思？在linux里，
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=525547&CategoryID=57987 这个觉得如何
<^k^> ⇪ title: Reebok Shoes, Classic Leather Clean Ultralite Sneakers - Men's Shoes - Sale - Macy's
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,那麼說 ，，不是，，應該是內核的調度 syscall 和 cgroup的問題
<tusooa> Evanescence: 没啥特别的意思。emacs里是执行lisp代码用的 :em05
<tusooa> :em06
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这屋子住不下一家3口啊
<Evanescence> tusooa: 哦，经常在一些manual里读到，字典翻译是抓痕的意思，但是很不理解。所以问
<snugglecat> 感觉越来越多网站上不去了
<knownbad> 怎么都找这么难看的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么有三口？
<snugglecat> 谁帮我上上 sf.net 看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: xwinx不是一家三口么?
<knownbad> fivesheep: 真是工作穿的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 扯淡哈 就他和他老婆
<fivesheep> knownbad: 是啊..
<fivesheep> 平时也穿
<snugglecat> sf.net 停到 a.sfdn.com。 一直在connecting
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计小...我这儿只有一室一卫, 连厅都没有的...
<snugglecat> 谁帮我上上 sf.net 看看， 是不是只有我这里是酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 安裝 noscript和 adb試試，，
<knownbad> 那这个不辍
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 把这个文件中的60改为3是吧？/proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 嗯
<knownbad> 是双全皮的。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, a.sfdn.com 单望文生意，貌似不是 sf.net 外部的， 就是 sf.net 本身的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥双皮。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 直接上舊版的域名 sourceforge.net
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> snugglecat: 戳屁眼的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你跟他练习下么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 联系
<fivesheep> knownbad: 看来我多买双算了.. 一双鞋貌似是不够..
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的tk多久起作用的？
<iIlL0oO> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/v2aafgzdzG0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【U-ko字幕组】110718 AKB48 ほこ×たて 大島優子「最強ドリルvs最強金属」_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 AKB48 大島優子 ほこ×たて 最強ドリルvs最強金属
<MaskRay> cfy: 忘了。。你还没收到？
<snugglecat> gnome3 换窗口好麻烦啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 收到了，不过域名没转向
<haosdent1> 吃饭去鸟
<haosdent1> tk不是12个月？
<thomasxie> 有人知道hal怎么装么？
<thomasxie> 我打算装xfce
<snugglecat> haosdent1, tk 是 tcl 的图形界面扩展
<tusooa> .
<thomasxie> 用pacman -S hal 提示没有 用yaourt安装报错没看懂
<thomasxie> tusooa, 你知道hal怎么装么：）
<tusooa> thomasxie: 这年头，装hal干啥
<thomasxie> tusooa, 我要用xfce阿
<MaskRay> cfy: dns propagation
<snugglecat> gnome3 切换窗口太麻烦了
<thomasxie> tusooa, 没这个东西运行不了
<tusooa> aur/hal 0.5.14-6 [installed] (1)
<tusooa>     Hardware Abstraction Layer
<thomasxie> tusooa, 恩
<MaskRay> cfy: 最多要等72hr
<tusooa> thomasxie: yaourt -S hal #呗。
<thomasxie> tusooa, yaourt -S hal  报错了
<cfy> MaskRay: 意思是dns propagation delay么？
<tusooa> thomasxie: 啥错？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个tk，钱怎么算的？
<thomasxie> tusooa, 等一下，我再运行一次
<tusooa> cfy: 。。。免费的
<cfy> tusooa: 永久免费？
<cfy> 找个会css的？
<cfy> 谁会？
<tusooa> cfy: en.除了4个字母以下的
<tusooa> cfy: 比如cfy.tk是要钱的
<cfy> tusooa: (length "ilisp")=5
<cfy> tusooa: 能用淘宝付钱么？
<tusooa> cfy: 对，你那iperl.co.cc挂了？
<tusooa> cfy: 似乎不能
<cfy> tusooa: 密码忘了,nnnnd...
<cfy> tusooa: T_T
<MaskRay> cfy: 3个月有75（似乎）个独立ip访问？
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么意思？
<tusooa> 90天要有25访问量
<cfy> 否则就不行了？
<thomasxie> tusooa,
<thomasxie> make: *** [all] Error 2
<thomasxie> ==> ERROR: A failure occurred in build().
<thomasxie>     Aborting...
<thomasxie> ==> ERROR: Makepkg was unable to build hal.
<tusooa> cfy: 否则就自动
<tusooa> 收回
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有这么少吗
<cfy> nnnnd....
<tusooa> MaskRay: 确实是这样的。
<cfy> 买个好了。。
<tusooa> cfy: 里边包括google之类的访问的。
<cfy> tusooa: 我先把站建立起来。不行的话，买个好咯
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。不用。。
<tusooa> 像吾的，一个月不到都有4000多了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: Total visitors in this period?
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<thomasxie> tusooa, probe-video4linux.c:33:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory
<MaskRay> 我只有 800+
<tusooa> thomasxie: kernel26-headers ???
<thomasxie> tusooa, 不懂阿
<thomasxie> tusooa, 看不懂报错
<thomasxie> tusooa, google了一下还是一头雾水
<tusooa> thomasxie: 3.0的内核？
<thomasxie> tusooa, 刚安装的arch：）
<tusooa> thomasxie: uname -r
<thomasxie> -syu 最新的
<tusooa> thomasxie: ls /lib/modules
<knownbad> fivesheep: 便宜就多买
<thomasxie> ok
<thomasxie> 3.0-ARCH
<thomasxie> tusooa, 3.0-ARCH
<tusooa> thomasxie: 3.0的？可能没指定的头文件。。
<thomasxie> tusooa, 怎么指定呢
<tusooa> thomasxie: ls /usr/src
<thomasxie> linux-3.0-ARCH
<thomasxie> tusooa, linux-3.0-ARCH
<fivesheep> knownbad: 低收入人群, 还是要节省开支. 开源节流
<tusooa> thomasxie: 就那一个？那不好办了
<thomasxie> tusooa, 恩就一个
<thomasxie> tusooa, 我漏了什么？
<Kandu> thomasxie: xfce 不依賴 hal 呀
<knownbad> 一次买两双还低收入？
<thomasxie> kandu，我是再arch wiki上看的
<Kandu> thomasxie: 過時了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 低啊...
<Kandu> thomasxie: 要看看英文 wiki
<thomasxie> Kandu, 哦能够直接运行么
<thomasxie> Kandu, 好
<knownbad> 那我更低了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你好歹有稳定工作, 广阔的生活圈子.. 我这新移民没法跟你比较..
<knownbad> thomasxie: 好似直接上 dbus 不需要 hal 了。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我广阔个屁，个性就孤僻的。
<knownbad> 你那些 amigos 呢？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 也就偶尔一起出去玩玩.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我有一些构想, 等会儿发email给你们
<knownbad> 找个 amiga 当女朋友
<fivesheep> 很难找到年轻貌美的
<fivesheep> amiga 17岁就当妈了
<thomasxie> knownbad, 好的，谢谢，我试试看：）
<knownbad> 当然可以，但最好瘦点。  她们长的快。
<fivesheep> 我们那有个40岁多那么点, 已经当奶奶了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 在?
<knownbad> 你说我啊？
<fivesheep> 他说错了
<knownbad> 谁？
<fivesheep> 说谢谢那个
<knownbad> 是吗？
<fivesheep> oh.. 可能也没说错
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 看电影去
<emacsyin> 各位，在linux下如何让android手机获得root权限？
<knownbad> 想去买波霸奶茶但又怕睡不着。
<kaio> emacsyin, 每台不同
<emacsyin> windows下有SuperOneClick可以让手机获得root权限
<kaio> xda-developers.com
<kaio> 看一下
<emacsyin> kaio: 一般要怎么搞？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 为什么我的arch总是时间有问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341644 我已经照wiki安装了opentpd 但是最近时间又不对了 我运行 Code: ]# net time set /bin/date Can't contact server (null). Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME 请问怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2011-08-14 12:07
<kaio> 進入工程模式
<kaio> 把還原 firmware 刷進去
<kaio> 再刷訂製 ROM
<kaio> 實製步驟要看每一台
<namoamitabuddha> 谁报过bug
<namoamitabuddha> 内核bug
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 没报过
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 改nick,太长了
<kaio> 太長了
<tusooa> 奇怪，dot tk traffic check总是显示没有。不知道是不是和换ns,折腾来折腾去有关系。。。
<Naked89> 中科大服务器是不是挂了？
<namoamitabuddha> 果然, 似乎连不上
<Naked89> 害我更新半天没个反应
<namoamitabuddha> 我都是not found
<namoamitabuddha> 用synaptic另外找一个服务器吧
<maucat> 在线的人越来越少了
 * thomasxie xfce 搞定了 但是又出来一个新问题，为什么再xfce下不能使用fcitx呢？
<namoamitabuddha> 用DE都很折腾
<thomasxie> tusooa, xfce搞定了  但是又出来一个新问题，为什么再xfce下不能使用fcitx呢？
<thomasxie> tusooa, 纠结呀
<cfy> tusooa: 换ns?
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍤ 
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install xim-* --exclude=*.{devel,static}
<Jakalala> Hi
<^k^> Jakalala, 好  ㍤ 
<ilovezoe> hi
<^k^> ilovezoe, 好  ㍤ 
<Hoxily> System.Guid.NewGuid()；
<Kandu> cfy: 用 lisp 寫動態站輸出純 html?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我是这么想的
<cfy> Kandu: xhtml+css
<cfy> Kandu: 完全可以美观
<cfy> Kandu: 只不过，我到时候看一下，到底是用cl写的http一体化，还是就fcgi好
<Kandu> cfy: 那是當然
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，lisp生成html+css手工打造
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣不錯，不依賴外人. MaskRay 用別家 js 的回覆。網站結構一變，貌似丟回覆信息了
<cfy> Kandu: 我先做个html的静态模型出来，看看效果。然后在写那些post啥，其他的东西
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，手写需要强大的编辑器。。。。。emacs!
<Kandu> cfy: org-mode 應該夠用了，它是一種標記語言麼？
<cfy> Kandu: 不用org mode，我直接手写即可
<Kandu> cfy: 上次看你用 org-mode 寫的文章，還以爲用 docbook 寫的，很規範
<cfy> Kandu: org mode的话，以后写blog内容的时候，可以用到
<cfy> Kandu: 关键如果要输出成不是一个完整的html,我还要设置别的。而这些不会
<cfy> Kandu: 写blog，应该是用org mode,不过内嵌的话。。还没想好。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 还不如latex,这样表达能力应该强了
<Kandu> cfy: 我是用 xsl 來轉換
<cfy> Kandu: xsl是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知是啥
<cfy> Kandu: .
<yangtse> 怎样通过android手机上网？
<cfy> yangtse: 热点
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。。。raven的blog，估计太复杂，现在还没跑起来。。。
<yangtse> ifconfig看不到东西
<yangtse> cfy 我现在有一个基本的arch系统，没有nm
<cfy> yangtse: 手机？
<yangtse> 电脑
<cfy> yangtse: 你在说啥。。。两端都要设置
<moriramar> 好，既然 testdisk 支持 btrfs，果斷改 btrfs！
<cfy> yangtse: 你手机设置好没？
<yangtse> 手机设置热点了
<cfy> - - !
<cfy> moriramar: 折腾。。。。
<yangtse> 电脑怎么设置
<cfy> yangtse: 那，ifconfig -a看下
<moriramar> cfy: 哈哈哈，不折騰我玩什麼 Gentoo……
<cfy> yangtse: 有没有wlan0
<yangtse> 只有eth0 lo
<yangtse> 我用usb模式
<Kandu> cfy: 他用什麼方法做的？
<Kandu> cfy: ml/blog/ 下 xsltproc minidb_p.xsl zh/stow.xml 這樣的，就生成了一個部分的網頁元素，直接嵌入就好
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚。
<yangtse> 现在dmesg识别为modem
<cfy> yangtse: 那不会了
<yangtse> 有nm的话就直接连上了
<yangtse> 我知道
<Kandu> happyaron: maint-guide 裡點綴著許多英文，是為跟上最新發行版造成的？
<Kandu> happyaron: 簡體中文版
<happyaron> Kandu: 英文更新了，中文还没有跟上
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Kandu> happyaron: 簡體版比英文版還新
<Kandu> happyaron: 繁體版倒是和英文版一樣，不過英文點綴得比簡體版還多
<happyaron> Kandu: 没，中文版比英文版旧
<happyaron> Kandu: 繁体版是从简体版用opencc转换过去的。
<Kandu> happyaron: 簡體版是 1.2.28-svn 英文版的是 1.2.27-svn?
<happyaron> Kandu: 额，不知了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我昨晚被 ip 在北京電信研究所 黑了，，貌似我準備出名了，下次，我叫Google幫我發佈下log
<tusooa> cfy: en.折腾过byethost的。但是没成功，就又改成xtreemhost的了
<cfy> tusooa: 哦？你的blog我现在打不开。。
<tusooa> 被功 夫 网了。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没丢，只要页面的标示符不变
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 收email
<namoamitabuddha> 内核升级到3.0
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: orz
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: orz
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我把Cocular的意思Fwd给你
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 收到? 我对email不熟悉
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.0.1吧
<jyfl987> zhangkaixuan 玩python的?
<zhangkaixuan> jyf1987 正在学。。。
<jyfl987> 你是不是在python-cn邮件列表里
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看一下 email
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 啥叫me*wiki? 你发的时候顺便转送给Cocular吧
<jyfl987> maskray 你上大学了没
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: tusooa: http://cfy.machinelife.org/example/ 样例效果
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我们是不是应该搞一个什么mailing list
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: tusooa: 主页内容是抄的。。别看了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没必要吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦
 * ^k^ Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 人多了再 mailing list……
<cfy> MaskRay:  你们在组织什么？
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么把vim显示出来后一下子就消失的错误信息重定向或者其他方法保存下来的方法吗？我总是看不全上面的错误信息，vim自动1秒后就跳过去了。
<MaskRay> cfy: algorithm wiki
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 很好。很强大
<ytx> 请问下我debian驱动装好 pppoe也设好 虚拟机拨号能上网 宿主机却不能上 这是为什么
<ytx> wicd显示连接上 有IP信息
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有免费平台么?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 如果有费用问题就不好处理了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay: 怎么不去wikipedia?
<MaskRay> cfy: pop3ssl 似乎比 imapssl 快，gmail
<cfy> MaskRay: pop3ssl?
<cfy> MaskRay: 无所谓啦
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯
<Kandu> MaskRay: 具體的頁面，是從哪個源碼生成？比如 http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用Makefile搭建博客
<MaskRay> Kandu: 2011/*/*/*.{mdown,org}
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那回覆，漂移到左上角了，去改改。是改成和左邊內容一樣寬呢還是和頁面一樣寬？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 生成 2011/*/*/*.phtml
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不是說內容，主架是哪個？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 然后 links tags 之类所有页面公共的部分结合 .phtml 生成 .html
<Kandu> MaskRay: 和右邊文章內容一樣寬呢還是頁面一樣寬？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 主架在 layout/*.m4 里 layout/{tag_posts,default,post}.m4
<chongwish> 是不是除了fb其他的bsd都要自己编译vbox呢？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 主架我照抄 tusooa.tk，自己改不来
<linsux> 怎么改善家里的无线网络信号啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 重新生成各個網頁的命令是？
<MaskRay> Kandu: %.phtml:: %.mdown 和 %.phtml:: %.org
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 上不了网 但上面的virtualbox拨号能上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341653 wicd 显示连接上了 有相关IP信息 PPPOE也设好了（不知道和中文的ADSL账号名有没关） 通过虚拟机的网络连接方式 弄了个XP出来 在xp里拨号上网 能上。奇怪的是主机debian上不了 root@debian:/home/ytx# ifconfig eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr e8:9a:8f: ...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一个 make 就都好了
<elinge> 8-)
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 请问inkscape如何一次性做出N条横线？
<cfy> http://cfy.machinelife.org/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: htc-desire-hd.org
<Kandu> MaskRay: 現在差不多了。沒縮進，找得眼花
<cfy> MaskRay: http://ilisp.tk/ 你看下
<^k^> ⇪ title: ilisp.tk
<cfy> MaskRay: 都是些tk的内容。还没转过去
<MaskRay> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> MaskRay: disqus 的回覆，會跑到左上 tag 列表。剛調試了下
<tusooa> cfy: 没内容
<tusooa> MaskRay: en.吾早就发现了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你看源代码，里面是些tk的东西
<Kandu> MaskRay: 調試器裡很整齊的，看源碼頭大得不行。實在太亂了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你改好了？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我看不懂那些属性的含义，不知道怎么对应
<emacsyin> haskell这里谁懂阿
<emacsyin> MaskRay: haskell你懂吗
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 帮忙修改一个小东西，可以吗
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 不懂 svg
<MaskRay> emacsyin: haskell 我连 brainf* 解释器都写不好，上次倍 jyf 捉弄
<emacsyin> 唉，我问谁，谁就下线了
<elinge> 呵呵……
<elinge> 你把人家问跑了
<tusooa> cfy: 你那没css
<tusooa> 啊
<tusooa> cfy:
<tusooa> emacsyin: 似乎这里就MaskRay懂haskell...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你出来吧
<tusooa> cfy:
<tusooa> cfy: 没了？
<emacsyin> tusooa: 脑袋疼阿
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> cfy:
<elinge> 呵呵……太热情了
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: 什么没css?
<cfy> tusooa: http://imagebin.org/167765
<cfy> tusooa: 看看这样设置对么？
<gebjgd> cfy, tusooa 蛋疼
<cfy> gebjgd: ?
<cfy> gebjgd: 域名那些的设置么？
<gebjgd> cfy, 没看到你在设置域名
<gebjgd> cfy, 刚上线
<cfy> gebjgd: 就发给你 tusooa 的那个
<cfy> gebjgd:  http://imagebin.org/167765
<cfy> gebjgd: 我先等等吧，
<gebjgd> cfy, 干吗用的？
<cfy> gebjgd: 免费的域名阿。
<gebjgd> cfy, 有什么用？
<cfy> gebjgd: 有ip,缺个域名阿
<gebjgd> cfy, 哦。没ip没域名的路过
<cfy> gebjgd: 不过。貌似google也收录ip的。那这样就无所谓了
<centerpoint> cfy: 帮我解读下tcpdump抓的包 16:04:24.184734 IP 121.27.13.197.4068 > 27.50.132.68.http: . ack 17281 win 55455
<centerpoint> cfy: 时间后面的.184734 是什么意思?
<cfy> centerpoint: 不会tcpdump.。。。
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Java&gid=269478
<cfy> [Java技术] 一个i++的问题，求教
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> tusooa: 看到我的设置了么？
<cfy> gebjgd:  http://imagebin.org/167765
<cfy> gebjgd: 发错。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥设置？
<cfy> tusooa: http://imagebin.org/167765
<cfy> tusooa: tk的那个
<tusooa> cfy: 这不对吧。
<cfy> tusooa: 那该怎么设置?
<tusooa> cfy: 你去byethost注册个空间，然后用byet的dns吧
<cfy> tusooa: 不能用vps么？
<tusooa> cfy: 可以用的吧。
<tusooa> cfy: 你问maskray,他用的vps
<cfy> tusooa: 如果我有ip呢？
<cfy> tusooa: 我现在该怎么设置？
<kingbo> 可怜的网络，总算上来了
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: dot.tk 自己就有 dns，用它的好了(雖然設置語法不標準)
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣寫 ok 的
<cfy> Kandu: 我这样写ok的对吧，
<cfy> Kandu: 那别人只要输入ilisp.tk,也能访问的吧
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，等一段時間就好
<cfy> Kandu: 我一开始是没有，然后一段时间以后成了空页面（里面有内容，是tk写的，貌似）
<cfy> Kandu: 那我再等等
<Kandu> cfy: 設置了，等兩三小時吧
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 好了，已經生效了
<Kandu> cfy: PING ilisp.tk (184.82.41.44) 56(84) bytes of data.
<cfy> Kandu: 可是，应该是和cfy.ml.org里的一样阿
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。。PING ilisp.tk (93.170.52.30) 56(84) bytes of data.
<cfy> Kandu: 我这里还没
<cfy> Kandu: 估计开cache的关系。。。
<cfy> 我去掉
<Kandu> cfy: 你和 cfy.ML 有同步？
<cfy> Kandu: 我设置了下proxy
<cfy> Kandu: 好了。。。系统作了一个dns cache,opera本身自己也保存了下。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 本来想用你的proxy :D
<Kandu> cfy: 哦,原來都是從 iperl.co.cc 取資料的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，其实是内容和cfy.ml的一样
<cfy> Kandu: 但是你又有流量限制，所以，有别的域名就好了:)
<Kandu> cfy: 流量用不光的
<Kandu> cfy: 如果你不想用我流量的話，寫個 rewrite 規則 redirect 下好了。現在是 proxy, 既耗你流量，也耗我流量
<yangtse> hello
<cfy> Kandu: 有redirect是吧？我看看
<cfy> Kandu: 你是说html里面转？
<cfy> Kandu: 再说。。。
<Kandu> cfy: nginx 裡寫
<cfy> kaio: 哦，我以后看看
<cfy> (quote (aoeuu.,p3232))
<cfy> 厄。。发错
<kaio> kaio, 不關我事。XD
<Kandu> cfy: :D   或者 cfy.ML 的 ip 指向改下也行，不過 google 會降分，對這種情況
 * adam8157 咩的, 明天早上比赛没转播...
<Kandu> adam8157: 有沒 google+?
<adam8157> Kandu: 没有, 关掉了...
<Kandu> adam8157: 在用？
<adam8157> Kandu: 没在用啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 在用什麼？
<adam8157> Kandu: 怎么了? 我嫌太闹腾. 社交的只有twitter? 联系的有gmail...
<Kandu> adam8157: XD follow 你啦
<adam8157> Kandu: :)
<kaio> 都是工具而已
<kaio> 對自己沒有益處的工具再好也是沒有價值
 * adam8157 vpn突然好慢...
 * ^k^ Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> google +没意思
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还好
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 简介
<adam8157> Kandu: 你一年才9推...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 简洁
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没意思
<jiero> Evanescence: N900删了一堆软件，速度快了N倍。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: ^_^，就那样，我最近N900动都没动，在学python
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，不鬧騰
<jiero> Evanescence: o.
<Evanescence> jiero: 折腾了半天吧vim弄的差不多的，什么Tab补全啊，什么snippet啊，什么啥啥plugin的，都弄好了，开始学习python ！！！
<jiero> Evanescence:  :D
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 折腾emacs吧。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 据说emacs的组合按键非常折腾手指，我看算了
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 还好，还好。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 你折腾过了？
<cfy> Evanescence: 一般，除非你和不用键盘比
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 小弄一下。没怎么弄。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 嘛，简单来说vim已经满足我的大部分需要了，邮件，blog，program，wiki，note，等等，都ok了
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 要玩emacs就入魔的玩
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 问个问题。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 说
<Kandu> 預設情況下 aptitude 會安裝 recommends 包麼？(未設置  Apt::Install-Recommends 的情況下)
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不问了，ok了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 。。。。。。。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好玩的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 电影，美剧
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你已经买了kindle 3了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没有。没人去米国。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没准出4了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不值
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 等一段。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 反正现在没什么时间看。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 汉王相同功能的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不到700元人民币
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不买国产的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, saturn的汉王和sony一个价格
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不买。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, kindle 3没啥优势
<freeflying> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=341664
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 5 23:58:08 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 下载软件提示载入软件列表失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341668 这是神马情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 令狐帅帅 — 2011-08-14 18:06
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才又卡死了一次
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 你告诉我怎样将内核升级到2.6.40呗
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..額，，你跟進 pwnna的kernel bug..我不知道怎麼回答了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..你用 f15麼？
<zhiwei> ubuntu11.04
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ deb係，，不是說有專門的打包和編譯內核的工具麼。。？？
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 你还用fedora ?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 嗯，，正解，，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是gentoo了么
<moriramar> gebjgd: 明顯不是。
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我按论坛上说的，添加ppa，但是还是没有更新
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 好.请教下,centos 源里面怎么那么多常用软件都没有? 比如openbox
<gebjgd> moriramar, XD
<moriramar> gebjgd: 人家只是要折騰天馬博士新產品。
<zhiwei> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你是他肚子里的蛔虫？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 天马博士是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，，編譯的時候看到 gentoo amd64 跟 fedora x86_64 的目錄結構不同，，需要重新配置就不用了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 呃，你不是用 Gentoo 嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..不清楚，，不用deb係很久了
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ,,用 fedora的 fpel或者 rpmfusion的centos的源，，
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 我加入了rpmfusion的源还是没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ...嗯，，那就不清楚了。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 好了，上图了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=332765
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 有个作业是设计人物自传封面，选了Mark Shuttleworth
<gebjgd> moriramar, 我从来没用过编译系的
<gebjgd> moriramar, 先是arch，现在debian testing
<gebjgd> moriramar, 就爱rolling release
<moriramar> gebjgd: 哦。天馬博士就是 microcai。
<gebjgd> moriramar, .........
<gebjgd> moriramar, 自封的。。。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 他愿意自封，我也就愿意叫呀……又不是自封叫爹或者爺爺之類的……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 没没。你别误会。你们继续
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 只好从这里找.deb包安装了
<zhiwei> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<zhiwei> 还有3.0的
<moriramar> gebjgd: ？誤會什麼？你不會想到哲學了吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..嗯。。我告訴你 2.6.40-4就是 3.0不過修改爲 kernel26.h的而已，，方便兼容其他的
<gebjgd> moriramar, 我不懂哲学。
<zhiwei> 我看了一下，没有找到3.0 natty的
<zhiwei> natty的最高到2.6.39
<gebjgd> zhiwei, fedora没有3.0内核。他们不喜欢新命名。难度太大。要改代码
<gebjgd> XD
<zhiwei> ubuntu卡死的问题，能通过升级内核解决么？
<zhiwei> gebjgd: 看看这个页面，http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/，我能用3.0 oneiric升级么？我的是natty
<gebjgd> zhiwei, natty是什么？
<moriramar> gebjgd: 呃，你說這句話的時候我就知道你不懂哲學了。
<gebjgd> zhiwei, ubuntu?
<moriramar> gebjgd: 因為懂的人不會只有這麼點反應。
<zhiwei> gebjgd: 是的
<gebjgd> moriramar, 话题结束。
<gebjgd> zhiwei, 不懂ubuntu。
<gebjgd> zhiwei, debian testing已经3.0了
<jiero> Ubuntu悲剧了。论坛里IRC上都没人教着用——————
<linsux> 这个要教的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用戶潛水飄過。。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍪ 
<andysun126> hi
<^k^> andysun126, 好  ㍪ 
<phoenixlzx> 有没有用bluehost的，问下怎么样
<phoenixlzx> 或者其他VPS或比较好的空间的
<tusooa> 似乎没blueghost
<tusooa> ...
<andysun126> 没用过
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 下雨？
<linsux> fedora bug太多，arch太依赖wiki, debian太垃圾，没东西用了
<gebjgd> linsux, debian怎么垃圾的？
<linsux> hier, conf.d
<linsux> 最讨厌debian这两个
<linsux> 搞得很另类
<gebjgd> linsux, 你是用系统阿。还是用系统阿，还是用系统阿？
<linsux> ？？
<gebjgd> linsux, 你可以改debian。弄你的发行版
<gebjgd> 午觉去
<linsux> 其实我用操作系统是为了用软件
<gebjgd> linsux, 那就是了
<linsux> 甚么操作系统和我基本无关
<gebjgd> linsux, 你只能适应系统
<gebjgd> linsux, 我就喜欢效率高的系统
<linsux> 可是搞个apache，conf.d看了半天才看明白，我觉得很浪费时间
<jyfl987> linsux: 但是软件是开发人员写的 什么操作系统 对于开发人员来说还是有关系的哈
<linsux> 操作系统从来都是应该方便用户的
<gebjgd> linsux, 你觉得什么东西不浪费时间？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 睡觉最不浪费时间 lol
<linsux> 不应该是用户去适应不同的发行版
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 错了。有些人觉得睡觉都浪费时间
<andysun126> 睡觉最浪费时间啊
<gebjgd> linsux, 那SA都要没饭吃
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有 LSB麼，，這是linux的ports
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你跟他罗嗦啥 叫他去用win32 或者 mac不就结了么
<gebjgd> jyfl987, 就是
<gebjgd> linsux, 用win去
<gebjgd> linsux, 用mac去
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux, 用BSD去
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux, 用unix去
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux, 用plan9去
<linsux> win确实这方面比linux强的不是一个级别，为用户着想
<jyfl987> 哦 对 qnx不错
<andysun126> 没有特殊使用要求的linux足够了，不要老师去折腾了
<linsux> linux根本不知道用户为何物
<linsux> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 又在抱怨linux不好用。我觉得挺好用的
<andysun126> ubuntu 10.10用了好长时间了！一直不升级
<jyfl987> 1004一直在我工作机和笔记本上躺着
<jyfl987> 1010是噩梦 额
<gebjgd> andysun126, 用滚动发行版
<linsux> 也不是不好用，只是不适合某群人用吧，特别是电脑白痴
<billlee> linsux, 到你需要高级功能时就知道 apache.conf 这样做的道理了，那些图形界面的配置遇到复杂的配置就麻烦得要死
<linsux> apache.conf我知道，可是debian/buntu用conf.d分那么散，我就不理解了
<linsux> 这和图形界面无关
 * gebjgd 午觉去
<jyfl987> billlee: 他也许一辈子都用不到呢 等他用到了 自然会重新学这个 如果用不到 你跟他说也没用 我们社区要做的事就是 别人有请求帮忙 我们尽量去帮就行了 不要去布道 布道是吃力不讨好的
<linsux> 或许debian认为搞特别就是专业吧，不懂
<billlee> 我没打算布道，只是刚上来看到随便说一句
 * billlee 倒觉得这句话有意思了“搞特别就是专业”， TD-SCDMA, WAPI 的生动写照
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • CK内核的repo总算更新了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341674 之前因为CK的repo没有更新，一直没换3.0内核。 新的repo改名了： Code: [repo-ck] Server = http://home.comcast.net/~repo-ck/$arch 终于可以换3.0内核了，顺便重新打testing。 CK内核有什么好处呢？其实我也不知道 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuihao — 2011-08-14 18:58
<jyfl987> gobo 有什么国内的镜像不
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这么快？
<gebjgd> jyfl987 手机中
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你不是午觉么
<gebjgd> jyfl987 不可能马上睡着
<jyfl987> 现在的年轻人 真是的
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> jyfl987: 似乎没有
<tusooa> ls
<jyfl987> tusooa: 什么没有
<tusooa> <jyfl987> gobo 有什么国内的镜像不
<jyfl987> tusooa: 那国外的那个源软件多不多 新不新？
<tusooa> 似乎好久没更新了
<jyfl987> tusooa: 额
<billlee> 有人用过 WebRunner 吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: 源啊。N900国内源有很多盗版的东西。国内源都这样呃。。。
<billlee> 我对 Ubuntu Natty 很失望，firefox 和 ubuntu one, 两个 Canonical 支持并且默认安装的软件竟然不兼容
<jiero> billlee: 真的吗？
<jiero> billlee: 我不相信啊。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是n900
<mengfei> billlee: 用ubuntu没出现问题
<billlee> mengfei, 你是用 11.04 吗？
<jiero> jyfl987: gobolinux看起来就像是日本人的。。。
<mengfei> billlee: 是的
<jyfl987> jiero: 是么？ 我搞不清 我管他谁做的
<billlee> mengfei, 我在 Ubuntu One 面板里选择安装插件，然后 Firefox 说 Bindwood 不兼容 Firefox 5.
<jiero> jyfl987: 我只说看起来，那个logo是。至于其他我还不知道。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你对日本人有啥意见 额
<jyfl987> 许多cjk工作都是日本人做的
<jiero> jyfl987: 我喜欢日本人。
<linsux> fuck japanese
<jiero> jyfl987: 没意见。
<freeflying> billlee: 这两个软件没问题
<jyfl987> freeflying: 国内镜像什么时候出？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 已经出了阿
<billlee> freeflying, 那这是怎么回事？人品问题？
<jyfl987> freeflying: where?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纯菜鸟求助，tar.gz到底怎么装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341675 刚在win7下装了ubuntu，装在c盘了，下载了个tar.gz格式的GCC，放在U盘里，用sudo tar老是装不上显示 tar (child): gcc-4.6.1.tar.bz2/tmp：无法 open: 没有那个文件或目录 tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverabl ...
<freeflying> jyfl987: china-images.ubuntu.com
<jyfl987> freeflying: 额 我问的是 ubuntu one的
<mengfei> billlee: 哦，那个插件我没装，那个没必要装
<billlee> mengfei, 同步书签的话必须装呀，我现在就是 Firefox 的书签不能同步
<freeayu> rails 要增加一个字段，并且 设定这个要 增加的 字段，在 某个字段之后，要 怎么做了
<jyfl987> #code-zh
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> 有人在桌面上用 ConnMan 了嗎？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 还要等等
<jyfl987> freeflying: 有没有时间表阿
<freeflying> jyfl987: 有阿
<mengfei> billlee: 我书签都是导出保存在硬盘上的，然后再同步到ubuntu one上，主要是用备份硬盘上，ubuntu one我用的不多，
<jyfl987> freeflying: 在哪里？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我这里还没
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你用U1?
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你果然是营销人员
<jyfl987> freeflying: 想做付费用户 但前提是得速度跟得上
<jyfl987> 现在我也有好多文件丢不起了 额
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你看重的是啥功能？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 就同步呗  存储呗
<jyfl987> 如果有api更好了
<billlee> 算了，不折腾了，书签还是导出保存吧
<freeflying> jyfl987: api本来就是公开的阿
<jyfl987> freeflying: 哦 那我不知道 因为 我同事用了ubuntu后 觉得很不错 就是那个u1的速度不如金山的一个什么给力
<jyfl987> 另外 google storage关了免费的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那disqus的还没改啊。。。http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用Makefile搭建博客
<jyfl987> 历史倒退
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 找你呢 你大学了没？
<freeflying> jyfl987: U1作为网盘一般，它的特点其实在于开放，可以通过api写自己的应用
<freeflying> jyfl987: 文件同步现在在手机上也有客户端了
<jyfl987> freeflying: 光开放只能忽悠到开发者
<billlee> 另外问个问题，无线网卡驱动起来后怎么让它配合 NetworkManage 工作？难道只能用 wpa_suppilant 和 ifconfig 手动控制？
<jyfl987> api设计还有好坏之分呢 你看 dropbox自己搞个同步的算法 就省了不少流量 用户上传也简单多了 体验也不错
<mengfei> billlee: 没遇到你的情况，我的无线网卡插上就能用了，就是networkmanager中设置
<jyfl987> billlee: wpa_suppliant不是挺好的么 :]
<billlee> jyfl987, 用 wpa_suppliant 每换一个地方就要去改 /etc/network/interfaces
<jyfl987> billlee: 我一响来手动命令行
<mengfei> ……
<mengfei> 我基本都是图形界面操作
<mengfei> 方便啊
<jyfl987> 那你就 wicd呗
<jyfl987> 额 不方便 我这不是gnome 没有applet
<tusooa> ls
 * billlee 这次又是人品巨差，Canonical 支持的 Broadcom STA 官方驱动找不到我的bcm4311网卡。 开源的 b43 驱动打不开网卡电源，最后靠 ndiswrapper 蹭 Windows XP 的驱动。
<jyfl987> bcm 哼哼
<billlee> jyfl987, 怎么， bcm 有什么问题吗？
<jyfl987> marvell更极品 我有个神舟是marvel 83xx的 一直靠ndiswrapper
<jyfl987> 好在明天可以扔掉了
 * billlee 我才刚开始用
<mengfei> 买个usb的用吧，我的tp-link的插上就能用
<jyfl987> mengfei: 不错 什么型号的 多少钱
<jyfl987> mengfei: 能开混杂模式不
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你的主架有點亂呀，有些文章, disqus 是被包到 other 裡面的，這樣一點問題都沒，而且回覆部分和右邊內容部分等寬。有些文章和 mainNav other 屬於同級(所以沒清浮動就出現 disqus 漂移到左邊 tag 列表了)
<mengfei> wn821n
<mengfei> 11n 300M
<jyfl987> 我等着新wifi标准实现出来
<jyfl987> 有了能覆盖60公里的wifi 全城共享不在话下
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛在 disqus 前清了下浮動，雖不亂漂移了。但層次還是亂。 disqus 回覆部分因此也有的和頁面等寬，有的和文章內容等寬
<billlee> jyfl987, 覆盖太广了天朝就可能不给用了
<jyfl987> billlee: 华为难道不想赚钱？
<linsux> 怎么改善家里的无线网络信号啊?
<jyfl987> billlee: 到时候大家各搞一个 就可以自己组网了
<billlee> jyfl987, 就是很可能要执照才能用，不许自己架
<caleb-> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2011/08/msg00001.html # Debian archive 正式支持 xz
<^k^> ⇪ title: The archive now supports xz compression
<billlee> 不像外国的那些牛人，自己架 GSM
<jyfl987> billlee: 这个不大可能吧 手机也不需要执照呢
<jyfl987> 你肯花钱 用手机也可以组网互联
<billlee> jyfl987,  手机可以吗？基站是要执照的吧，不能随便弄个 GSM 天线塔吧。手机也没有 ad-hoc 模式呀
<caleb-> 国家有管制的
<caleb-> 一般只用在救援 <- 海地大地震 之类的
<tusooa> caleb-: 被ban
<caleb-> 临时搞个 gsm <- 救灾完就得撤
<jyfl987> billlee: 呵呵 你忘了早期的人怎么组网了
<jyfl987> fido
<billlee> jyfl987, 不知道呀，从来没听说过
<jyfl987> 好吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • F12 启动顺序的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341677 按F12进入的 boot proority order 1. usb fdd 2 usb hdd 3... 4... 5... 6 ubuntu 这里是怎么回事?为什么这个地方也会出现ubuntu? 7.... 统计信息: 发表于 由 6wings.k — 2011-08-14 20:07
<billlee> bot 是感觉安静的时候就去去论坛帖子？
<tusooa> ls
<billlee> 问一个网络的问题：我这次adsl pppoe连接获得的ip地址和网关地址一样，请问我的数据包是怎么路由的？
<linsux> 你首先要明天pppoe是甚么意思
<linsux> 明白
<linsux> ppp on ethernet
<linsux> 基本上和早前的ppp dial-up道理差不多的，只不过一个在电话线上，一个在ethernet上
<billlee> linsux, 这个我倒知道，我获得的公网 ip 和 公网 gateway 是同一个地址，那我的数据怎么从 ppp0  路由出去？
<billlee> 可惜我是用路由器连接，如果是直接用 linux 连接就可以查路由表
<moriramar> billlee: 他下線了。
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: ccl sbcl clisp gcl ecl
<emacsyin> gif格式转化成的svg，保存后多打开几次后，图像就丢失了！！！！
<Pwnna> git reset!
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 回国了？
<ilovezoe> ?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你这次来了多少天 有啥感受没
<Pwnna> 什么感受
<jyfl987> 比如说 下次再也不来 类似的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<ilovezoe> emacsyin: 怎么会这样？
<tusooa> MaskRay`: disqus的那要改的。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 你改了，我就好了……
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没有。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 为什么不能来？
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 至少要先注册个disqus帐号吧。。。
<Pwnna> 不过我觉得中国的网络实在是太可悲了。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 注册了，我这儿看得到评论的
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 网站填错了
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 还是tusooatk的那
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 改成你自己的啊。。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: wikipedia。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay`: 看来申请不到
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没有那个东西简直是。。。 疯了
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: nick太长。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我只是猜猜而已
<jyfl987> Pwnna: wiki怎么不能访问 你不要造谣哈
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ... 有的时候不行啊。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 改了啊，我这儿看得到评论
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 我错了……
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那可能是敏感词条而已
<Pwnna> ..
<tusooa> MaskRay`: var disqus_shortname = 'tusooaTk';
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> nick 长得跟 namoamitabuddha 有得一拼。。。
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 那就没意思了。
<Pwnna> 因为很多都不行。。
<Pwnna> 按一个链接。。没有。
<Pwnna> 再按一个。。又没有
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 另外，好多forum也墙了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 呵呵 那都是ip段误伤 正常
<tusooa> 用着神给的笨兔论坛，不怕
 * tusooa 
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<ilovezoe> Pwnna: 原因？误杀？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 局域网有一定的问题。。
<ilovezoe> 局域网一定有问题。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个不假 我家里的网络跟公司的网络 屏蔽的东西就不一样
<Pwnna> anyhow
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<Pwnna> 我家里的网络好像没有屏蔽的东西。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不可能 版权内容 儿童色情内容 难道不屏蔽？
<Pwnna> 不屏蔽。。
<Pwnna> 网站有可能被takedown.
<Pwnna> 但是不会有屏蔽现象。
<Pwnna> 被FBI takedown
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 忘了你在加国 白澳和德国有搞这个的
<Pwnna> 基本上你说的屏蔽是违反first amendment.
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 第一修正案？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 宪法都是修出来的嘛
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 讨厌的copyright & patent law..
<jyfl987> 目前人们觉悟还没那么高  没有这两个东西执行 就会变得跟中国一样 山寨遍地 毫无创新
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恰恰相反
<Pwnna> copyright 是 作者死后90(?)才expire..
<Pwnna> patent现在天天用来sue这个那个。。防止别人做产品。
<tusooa> 110年？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 关键问题是中国做的山寨很差。。基本不能用。HTC.. Samsung等其实就是山寨的apple.但是你认为他们是山寨吗？
<Pwnna> 人人网 = 山寨的facebook
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 没有patent 许多人就没有动力去做这个那个了
<Pwnna> Google+ 理论上来讲是山寨的facebook, 不过别人做得好。
<Pwnna> 就不算山寨了。
<gebjgd> 天朝有山寨的土壤
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我认为patent还是应该有的，但是software patent应该是3年，不是20年
<Pwnna> 打死了。。5年。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 3年拉不开差距 因该5年+
<Pwnna> 5年我可以统一
<Pwnna> 同意
<jyfl987> 你同意没有用 你只有一票 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 比方说id Software. 很自觉的。。过了5年就把自己开发的游戏引擎放在Open Source下面。。放一个GPL
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 拿特定的人来说是没有用的 google许多服务还免费呢 你总不能要求大家都学吧
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 好了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 现在很多人都是这么认为的。。除了像apple, msm oracle,这种不要脸的个公司才会拿一堆patent sue竞争对手
<Pwnna> ms*
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不过毕竟那帮科学家是不事生产的 搞科研投入又高  没有金钱回报  哪个公司愿意赞助？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ibm.. google..
<tusooa>     1 month ago
<Pwnna> 我的意思就是software patent不是一个促进创新的东西，而是一个武器。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 那按钮又上去了。。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这些公司持有的专利可不少
<Pwnna> google的专利相对来说比较少的。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我觉得现在专利还是能激励人的 尤其是第三世界国家
<Pwnna> ibm的专利很多都是可以免费的用的。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 你没觉得那日期的显示很不协调？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: google最近买了不少专利
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那只是战略而已
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 别人买专利不是为了sue.
<Pwnna> 这个专利系统有问题。
<jyfl987> ibm卖个服务几百万的 当然无所谓了
<Pwnna> 比方说你是一个android/ios开发员，写个程序卖钱。
<Pwnna> 突然，像lodsys这种patent troll来烦你
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你不能因为 苹果 微软 拿专利来搞诉讼 就认定要取消专利制度本身麻 你这叫因噎废食 北京开奥运会还干过禁菜刀的事  就跟你这个思路差不多
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 是说 2011/08/13 这样的？
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 对。那颜色。。。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • flash字体是这个样子的，不是方框，部分有字的，如图，求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=341684 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnshzj007 — 2011-08-14 21:46
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我没有说取消专利制度。。我是说Software patent需要改革。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 你那个要依赖inotify我感觉不好
<Pwnna> 具体怎么改我也不知道。
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 可以在每次加文件后 修改 目录下的makefile 让他index那个文件增加一个依赖 这样就能靠make来促使更新了
<tusooa> 有用emms的不
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 新西兰比较激进 你可以去 哼哼
<Pwnna> 很头大的事情。。现在写一个程序都要提心吊胆的。。怕别人给你来一封cease and desist
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 关键是像apple 的swipe to unlock都能够patent..有点过分。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 关键是你干嘛要选择那个平台呢
<jyfl987> Pwnna: gnu那帮人有给你提供完全没问题的平台
<Pwnna> android?
<jyfl987> apple nokia 什么的都有sdk放出来
<Pwnna> 那你写的东西有可能是“侵犯”别人的专利的。
<jyfl987> apple的还让你交钱买 如果有问题 也是apple帮你挡
<Pwnna> 虽然你可能从来没有听到他们。。
<Pwnna> GNU也有问题。。
<Pwnna> ms天天不要脸的在旁边烦。
<namoamitabuddha> Pwnna: 你问题还没有人回复么?
<Pwnna> 没呢。
<Pwnna> 我要换电脑了。
<namoamitabuddha> Pwnna: 交bug的那个CC是什么东西
<Pwnna> 因为这个问题。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你说的这些问题都属于 工具被用于当初设想的不同用途上带来的问题 那股票市场不也这样 现在人炒股跟当初的想法完全两码事 还经常利用金融操作来影响经济 打击对手 可是这样 也没有什么改革
<gplfeng> diaoyo
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你还什么电脑？
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: recursive make?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: thinkpad t420,
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 对
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 为何要换
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: Recursive Make Considered Harmful
<gplfeng> UrbanTerror捡枪是哪个键
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 这台运行linux实在头大
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 怕啥呢
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你这台什么机器？
<jyfl987> gplfeng: 自动的
<Pwnna> lenovo ideapad y460
<jyfl987> gplfeng: 前提是你可能需要扔掉一把枪 以保证有力气捡起来新的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个有什么问题呢
<gplfeng> 哦
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 先开始是ATI PowerXpress不支持。后来好不容易支持了。。内存有问题。。每隔5小时要重启。还有一些小问题，比方说ubuntu认为我在用电池的时候也在充电。。等。
<jyfl987> 额 重启这个是烦
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 标题黑色也不协调
<jyfl987> lenovo不是现在都装ubuntu了么 怎么没有测试的？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 这台就没有没有问题的时候。
<Pwnna> windows上虽然没有问题，但是Windows对我来说就是一个的问题。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 黑色是因为那blueprint的css。你把网页里那含blueprint的<link>干掉
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 不明白
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 你居然没下到最新版的？
<tusooa> [master 072a58c] 更改css.sidebar的div之间有间距
<Pwnna> jyfl987: t420是我爸的电脑。。不过他好像又要换了。
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 就是你的index编译依赖一个日志列表 那个可以放到个 .mk文件里 如果你新加了个文章 你就把文件名列进那个.mk文件里去 作为index的依赖 这样make自动检查出 dependancies 有更新 就会自动更新index了
<Pwnna> 我就把我的给他。。他自己还要换什么我就不管了。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你爸是工程师 hoho
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你爸用linux不
<Pwnna> 恩。。是的。。不用。
<jyfl987> 额 工程师居然不用！！
<Pwnna> 正好，他要显卡做有限元计算。
<linsux> 为什么工程师就要用linux呢
<Pwnna> 现在有很多用了。。
<Pwnna> 不过还是很多不用。。关键是不会用。
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<jyfl987> 因为许多软件在linux下有免费的嘛
<jyfl987> 而买又很贵
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 单位买。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 单位有钱啊。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 好吧 加国还有单位 赞一个
<Pwnna> ...
<linsux> linux下的软件虽然有，但是都是半调子
<Pwnna> 你知道我的意思。
<Pwnna> 不跟你玩游戏了。
<BILLYKANE> 科技部、自然科学基金委都是用微软office的，
<Pwnna> 我去写我的程序了。。希望不侵犯版权等。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这样也好 西方国家经济马上要不行了 到时候削减开支 肯定有迁移到linux平台的计划 你可以研究研究 给单位提供这种服务
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我觉得应该往这个方面发展。。
<Pwnna> 现在有迁到openoffice的。
<Pwnna> 我们学校。。
<hello> 有人用ＭＡＣ吗？
<Pwnna> 不过应该迁到libre..
<hello> macos
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不错
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 可以顺便给他们推销别的
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 你不是把 blueprint 注释掉了
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay`: tusooa: 哈哈，已经有雏型了: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87187
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 直接干掉的
<haosdent1> 大家有谁遇到过打开eclipse, 然后卡在"loading workbench"那里呢
<cfy> MaskRay`: 可以直接嵌入org生成的html咯
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 我现在直接依赖 20??/*/*/* 生成的 html
<haosdent1> 我试了好多钟方法都不行
<tusooa> cfy: 不错。就是没有最上边的site title...
<haosdent1> 重装了都没有用
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 额 只要不依赖 inotify就好
<Pwnna> haosdent1: 不用eclipse
<Pwnna> bloat... =c
<haosdent1> 呃。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 为什么要用那个破程序。
<cfy> tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87188
<cfy> tusooa: 还不错吧
<tusooa> cfy: 图要换成你自己的。不要用debian给的
<cfy> tusooa: 没自己的图用阿
<cfy> tusooa: 用debian的会咋样？
<tusooa> cfy: 如果把那deb的字擦掉会好点。
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？求风景画。。。你拍的
<tusooa> cfy: 不协调啊
<cfy> tusooa: 这不一样？
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。我以为你说版权。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 它是分开的画。。。。。合起来比分开有难度。。。本来就不带debian的
<cfy> tusooa: http://www.debian.org/Pics/spacefun-bg.png
<MaskRay`> cfy: 怎么做的
<cfy> MaskRay`: 你说哪部分？
<MaskRay`> cfy: frameset?
<cfy> MaskRay`: ?
<cfy> MaskRay`: css
<cfy> MaskRay`: 如果你说分布的话
<cfy> MaskRay`: 不要用frame，貌似以后会不支持的。就先全部网页刷新好了。以后有精力了写个js,来刷
<MaskRay`> cfy: 你目前用的是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我你说排版么？用的css排版的，post那块，用了table
 * MaskRay` 就我不会 css
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 你咋老跑
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可以学
<cfy> 嗯，css值得学习
<cfy> tusooa: 你的blog好了没？
<cfy> tusooa: 能上没？
<cfy> tusooa: 求css设计
<tusooa> cfy: 被功 夫 网了
<cfy> tusooa: 不明白。。。
<tusooa> cfy: css啥的都在github上挂着
<cfy> tusooa: 求css
<cfy> tusooa: 给个效果图
<tusooa> cfy: 和 MaskRay 的差不多
<cfy> tusooa: 你设计的？
<tusooa> cfy: 抄的wp的theme
<cfy> tusooa: 帮我抄一个简朴的，有内含的 :D
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 帮忙阿。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 帮忙抄。。。
<MaskRay`> cfy: 怎么应用的? org 里内嵌 html？
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，对，帮忙抄一个。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: bones的那样如何？
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 又出来了？
<tusooa> <tusooa> MaskRay`: 你咋老跑
<cfy> MaskRay`: 其实，就是把html那部分直接提取出来，然后，嵌入就好。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: /msg NickServ ghost MaskRay
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我不是静态的。
<cfy> tusooa: bones哪样？
<tusooa> cfy: bones的blog   http://luy.li/
<^k^> ⇪ title: I am LAZY bones ?
<cfy> tusooa: http://paste.debian.net/plain/126163
<cfy> tusooa: 这是我html :D
<haosdent1> 哈哈，吧workspace 下的 .meta弄到回收站再恢复就好了
<tusooa> MaskRay`, cfy: 其实这个网站很好的。 http://cainiao8.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: XHTML教程|CSS教程|XHTML+CSS教程|DHTML教程|前台资源推荐|菜鸟吧致力于提供建立网站的基础知识教程，铺平您成为站长的道路。
<tusooa> cfy: &#x4E2D;&#x6587;&#x9875;&#x9762;&#x6D4B;&#x8BD5; ...
<haosdent1> 一直用w3school
<cfy> tusooa: 没办法，cl-who不支持直接超过ascii的字符。。
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay`> http://tangboyun.ixiezi.com/
<tusooa> cfy: 然后就这样折磨自己？
<cfy> MaskRay`: haskell.....
 * tusooa 先HTML::Entities decode下再看。。。
<cfy> MaskRay`: 你去水木发吧。。。这里。。。
<cfy> MaskRay`: 还有音乐。。。
<MaskRay`> cfy: 他就是 org-mode 的
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: 还不睡？
<cfy> MaskRay`: 很好，我以后抄一下布局
<cfy> roylez_: 哦，抄你的网站去。。
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 抄，不適合的
<cfy> tusooa: 我要的是布局阿啥的
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥？难道要自己想？
<cfy> Kandu: 对了，给个风景画，
<Kandu> cfy: 你看 MaskRay` 抄來的 css, 要縫縫補補才能用的 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 授权给我是用。。。
<tusooa> cfy: http://cainiao8.com/web/cssing/cssing-01-layout.html 有好多
<^k^> ⇪ title: XHTML+CSS布局(Div+CSS布局教程)
<roylez_> cfy: 哪个糕手搞个靠谱的jekyll主题给我抄抄好
<cfy> Kandu: 我就抄个思想
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<tusooa> roylez_: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 我学过xhtml+css了。
<tusooa> roylez_: en.吾用的jekyll
<MaskRay`> Kandu: 跟踪上游变化就好了……
<Kandu> cfy: 我找找
<Kandu> MaskRay`: XD
<cfy> tusooa: 不想学第二遍
<tusooa> cfy: 那里边有好多布局
<cfy> Kandu: 好了XD
<tusooa> cfy: 可以借鉴
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。好的，
<roylez_> tusooa: 你的站在哪里我都找不到了
<tusooa> roylez_: tusooa.tk #目前不能上。
<tusooa> ..
<roylez_> tusooa: ...
<roylez_> tusooa: 挫人
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> tusooa: 怎么被党国盯上了？
<cfy> tusooa: 很好
<roylez_> tusooa: 你的主题真难受，字也是绿的，背景也是绿的
<Kandu> MaskRay`: 刚我发俩信息看了，主架的问题
<cfy> Kandu: 帮我弄个长条的。扁的。没有就算了
<MaskRay`> Kandu: ?
<roylez_> tusooa: 风云人物榜居然没偶
 * roylez_ 想封 tusooa 全站
<haosdent1> 大家有谁用过emacs呢
<cfy> haosdent1: 我
<tusooa> roylez_: 你没去南瓜那儿登记
<tusooa> roylez_: 吾只是copy的。。。
<haosdent1> cfy: 难用不
<tusooa> haosdent1: 配置好了很好用
<MaskRay`> cainiao8 不错
<haosdent1> cfy: 是不是一定要会lisp才能用呢
<roylez_> tusooa: 没有偶，没有火婶，没有猫秋，也没有雕
<cfy> haosdent1: 我不会
<cfy> haosdent1: 好用
<tusooa> roylez_: 不去南瓜那儿登记的，都没
<roylez_> tusooa: 南瓜是什么东西...
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=263101
<haosdent1> cfy: 我听别人说要用到lisp
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<cfy> haosdent1: 哦。
<tusooa> ^k^: 这次不是。你是bot,上不去
<Kandu> MaskRay`: 你的主架有點亂呀，有些文章, disqus 是被包到 other 裡面的，這樣一點問題都沒，而且回覆部分和右邊內容部分等寬。有些文章和 mainNav other屬於同級(所以沒清浮動就出現 disqus 漂移到左邊 tag 列表了)   \n   剛在 disqus 前清了下浮動，雖不亂漂移了。但層次還是亂。 disqus 回覆部分因此也有的和頁面等寬，有的和文章內容等寬
<cfy> tusooa: 这你？
<^k^> tusooa, 你不说。  ㍮ 
<Kandu> cfy: 什么长条？
<tusooa> cfy: 咋可能额。
<cfy> Kandu: 就是扁的图片
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> ^k^: 合体咯？
<MaskRay`> Kandu: 不要紧……等到 tusooa 搞好了，我也就好了
<cfy> .
 * roylez_ 困了，睡觉去
<roylez_> cfy: 要我踢你下去睡觉不？
<^k^> cfy, 能否请您用更少的想法，或不同的想法，另一种方式吗？  ㍮ 
<cfy> roylez_: 随便。。。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 你自己踢自己吧
<cfy> .....
<Kandu> tusooa: 你要加油干了 XD
<cfy> 谁想被踢？
<tusooa> ^k^: ä½ bot
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我有种想+ban的冲动。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 貌似没有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ban Oicebot...
<^k^> tusooa, 这是你的意见。  ㍮ 
<cfy> Kandu: 那算了，我继续抄debian的 :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<tusooa> ^k^: 难道这不是真理吗
<tusooa> 1+5=6 isn't it true?
<MaskRay`> ^k^ 用的哪里的 docter
<cfy> 我看看能不能kick自己。。
<tusooa> "当时不知到脑子被哪个驴踢了突然想装红旗6，还SP1。" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=341373
<tusooa> ..
<^k^> tusooa, 也许吧。  ㍮ 
<MaskRay`> 明天搞 gae
<tusooa> ^k^: 说话不要模棱两可
<^k^> tusooa, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍮ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 瞧，你又来了
<MaskRay`> 我也是，装了 ubuntu-9.04 没装上，于是 红旗6……
<MaskRay`> 还好看到 livecd 就卸了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay`: ?
<tusooa> 为啥dot tk traffic check总是显示无流量呢
<tusooa> "当时不知到cfy被哪个cfy踢了突然想装红旗6，还SP1。"
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa>  :em06
<ilovezoe> 红旗。奥运版。
<tusooa> 7月的就能查到。为啥啊
<tusooa> 这段期间来访者的总数	6330
<tusooa>  China 	 137 	 77%
<tusooa>  U.S.A. 	 27 	 15%
<tusooa> cfy: 呢？
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 因为15日还没过
<MeaCulpa> .
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 一定要过15号吗？
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 我也茶不了8月上
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay`> Yi 要替代 Vim 和 Emacs
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay`: what???
<ilovezoe> MaskRay`: 操作方式是？
<ilovezoe> The Haskell-Scriptable Editor ？
<MaskRay`> 好吧，这话说得过了
<MaskRay`> 达到 vi 的基本编辑功能就行了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MaskRay`> 作为语言 Haskell > Emacs Lisp > Vimscript
<snugglecat> 现在还有谁装红旗 linux 啊
<snugglecat> 今天做蛋糕太稀了
<happyaron> haskeller 真的 haskell 能代替 lisp?
<happyaron> haskeller 真的觉得 haskell 能代替 lisp?
<alpha080> 真心觉得汇编语言才是王道
<caleb-> compiler 优化打死 99.9% 的程序猿
<caleb-> 凡人写的汇编不靠谱啊不靠谱
<linsux> 真心觉得这里有多少人写过代码的
 * MeaCulpa 水平远不如py解释器之类，轮不到编译器出手
<MeaCulpa> linsux: 程序员是开源的对立面，在我国，大部分如此
<MeaCulpa> linsux: 用linux的也极少是程序员
<caleb-> 前几天才看到，pypy 在某些极特殊状况还能完胜 gcc 编译的 C
<caleb-> 前几天才看到，pypy 在某些极特殊极罕见的状况还能完胜 gcc 编译的 C
<linsux> 这里有些人说的话还是相当有娱乐性的
<linsux> 真是叹为观止啊
<MeaCulpa> 我国90% 的"Linux"程序员只是进linux用一下gcc而已，回家就开windows操机了
<caleb-> 当然，一般情况是 gcc 编译的 C 完胜 pypy / python
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: pypy是解决python stack问题的方法之一
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你這麼一說好像是，雖然出名的開源的人都是專職，不過很多有意思的項目都是像什么交叉學科的學生或老師，還有閒得蛋疼的人搞的。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 不是，我是说国内的程序员，大多不用Linux
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我是說國外感覺上好像也好不了太多。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 而我见过的很多linux嵌入式程序员，也只是进linux跑make而已
<caleb-> 其实米国不少大牛都是领薪水写开源的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 程序员本来就是个很大的集合
<caleb-> redhat / ibm 啥的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這樣說也是。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Linux用户恐怕SA比较多吧
<ilovezoe> 调查调查
<caleb-> 国内都是 just for fun 的写开源
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ibm...我表示怀疑...
<moriramar> MaskRay 又在吹 Haskell 了。Haskell 在處理後設編程上還不很爽，Lisp 要舒服的多。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: ibm 对 linux 支持力度很大的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: SA？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 統計學？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: hmm... 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: System Admin
<caleb-> 支持 linux 比 maintain 那一狗票 Unix 便宜
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 那一狗票...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: IBM 自家的 Unix 啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: ?
<caleb-> There are now more than 15000 IBM Linux customer engagements worldwide
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: IBM自家严格说来现在也只有两三个unix
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 问题是在不同的机器上
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 全都要 technical support
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 那都是高层吹得...也就不停的往RH, SUSE开票吧，直接开发的不多
<caleb-> one linux to rule them all
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 只是个内核，其实用起来区别不大
<linsux> 人家rh suse也确实好啊
<linsux> 到底是拿钱砸得
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 大公司的linux support 要求低到爆，我直播过hp的面试题目
<linsux> 其实业余级别能比的
<caleb-> 面试和 ibm 提供的 service 有啥关系？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 要求简单嘛
<MeaCulpa> service只是要推自己产品即可
<MeaCulpa> linsux: 不是好不好，是没其他选择了...就这两个，目前...
<linsux> 为什么没其他选择，那么多发行版本
<linsux> 关键是企业级别的就这两个
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我面试题问这里的人，\
<moriramar>  是什麼？
<MeaCulpa> 都能答上来80%
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 但是我打电话去面别人...唉
<MeaCulpa> 尤其是那些有程序员背景的，知识面还是很狭窄的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 真的假的？我表示我壓力很大，想看看是不是那麼找自信的題……
<caleb-> 国内程序教育不好嘛
<MeaCulpa> 毕竟程序员辛苦啊，没空研究那么多
 * Oicebot 对moriramar说：千真万确。
<caleb-> 大家也就是随便考高考，分数线到了就填了
 * MeaCulpa 做程序员的时候，回家看到电脑就想要吐
<alpha080> 这么简单'我也要去惠普。。。
<caleb-> 学个四年能会个毛…
<MeaCulpa> 关键是要让自己在电脑前的每一分钟都有产出RMB, 实在没空折腾linux
<MeaCulpa> 程序员太tm辛苦
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我表示前些天才被老師建議，你當程式員都不要學生物……
<caleb-> 现代知识面太广了，教育单位也不知道教啥好
<caleb-> 没有前例可循啊
<caleb-> 18世纪 还可以有 walking encyclopedia
<caleb-> 现代不可能有 walking wikipedia
<MeaCulpa> 总之，我发觉Linux用户中程序员相当少，相比其他IT职业的，少
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 是国内情况吧
<MeaCulpa> 不过这两年有改观，web开始流行了
<caleb-> 国内是 m$ 大本营啊
<caleb-> linux 用户一开始都是 linux hacker 啊
<MeaCulpa> 这还是因为java 和 asp 在web上不中用
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不见得，我就不hack
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我只有在和老婆吵架以后才会有心思摆弄一下
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 比如现在
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 你不是一开始用 linux 的那批
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 啊？才吵完？
<caleb-> linux 都 20 年了
<MeaCulpa> lp不让我进卧室，我这才有空和你们聊聊，看看最近的升级block, 更新哪些配置，等等
 * moriramar 表示我比 Linux 的年齡應該要大一些吧……
 * MeaCulpa 还是Gentoo呢...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 最近又升級 block 了？
<caleb-> moriramar: 恭喜成年
<MeaCulpa> 要是平时，根本不会在意系统
<moriramar> caleb-: 謝謝。90年的。不愛被人說90後。
<moriramar> caleb-: 有的時候很無奈……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 很久没关注了，有那么2个block, 主要是我前几个月加了python overlay
<caleb-> 90年 的要算 80后
<caleb-> 91 年的才是 90后
<moriramar> caleb-: 我周圍的也都是87或88年的同學。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我要是用Ubuntu早就离婚了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 只有Gentoo不用折腾
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 說的好。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我表示我現在折騰 Evolution 不讓改用戶設定的問題。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不過 Ubuntu 會折騰更多。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: Gentoo的gnome 集合，专门有一个gnome-light, 用来剔除傻傻的evolution
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Ubuntu 用 AES-XTS-PLAIN64 加密之後開機讀寫壓力一大就死機……
<moriramar> 我最近感覺 Evolution 和其它軟件的整合感覺還好。
<MeaCulpa> evolution 臭名昭著，很多人憎恨
<moriramar> 當然，要不是它和 Thunderbird 都出問題，我才不……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不是說和 Exchange 搞一起只能 Evolution 嗎？
 * caleb- 支持 thunderbird
<MeaCulpa> gnome-light和gnome两个meta的显著区别，就是ecolution
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 对
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: exchange,不开imap的exchange
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 多了，還有 Epiphany 也沒有。
<MeaCulpa> exchange还是windows算了~
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 呃……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我不用gnome,没考虑~~
<moriramar> 我看看，現在 Thunderbird 也有些腫，所以也不爽。
<MeaCulpa> gnome 结构那么松散，完全没必要用...用它的那些app即可
<moriramar> 最近用上 Evolution 感覺差不太多。就不挑了。
<MeaCulpa> thunderbird肿，但跨平台做的好
<MeaCulpa> 我要么mutt要么thunderbird
<caleb-> gnome 软件都有不需要 libgnome 的替代产品
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 都不怎麼樣。KDE 現在為 fdo 也搞進些惡心的東西。
<caleb-> 而且常常比 gnome 好使
<MeaCulpa> kmail其实不错
<MeaCulpa> 就是windows下面，都能用用
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 還是喜歡當年 KDE 3 的霸氣。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我這 KMail 的編碼問題太嚴重。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: kde 也很久不用了...
<caleb-> moriramar: 可以用 trinity(kde3 fork)
<caleb-> moriramar: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Trinity Desktop Environment
<moriramar> caleb-: 再說吧。我現在對這些東西都有點失望。但人也不能太貪。
<MeaCulpa> 你一旦不需要他们的wm, 就无视了...零碎装些组件即可
<caleb-> moriramar: 其实就是 kde3
<caleb-> moriramar: 只是改了名字这样
<moriramar> caleb-: 像我這樣眼高手低的，試着去寫寫一個DE就老實了。寫成了造福社會，寫不成直接就老實了。
<MeaCulpa> k打头的我也就用用k3b和digikam
<caleb-> 眼高手低还写 DE...
<caleb-> DE 一般不是一个人能搞成的
<moriramar> caleb-: 是呀。
<moriramar> caleb-: 所以就一下老實了。
<moriramar> caleb-: 然後也不會挑人家的刺了。
 * MeaCulpa 去摸摸老婆
<caleb-> 不会写也可以挑刺啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 祝好運。
<caleb-> 尤其 gnome3 那帮蠢货
 * MeaCulpa 被打回来了
<moriramar> caleb-: 不挑，對我而言，挑刺是不對的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 人家寫給我沒要錢，就老實用吧。
 * MeaCulpa 唉，看电视，睡觉
<moriramar> caleb-: 沒什麼大問題就老實些比較好。
<alpha080> 老虎屁股摸不得
<moriramar> caleb-: 話說 Gnome 3 我的感覺是要搞革新你把上面的條也去掉呀……
<moriramar> caleb-: 上面也占個，左邊也占個，下面還時不時冒個，本來就 1366x768 的屏幕，GTK 程式又“大氣”的很，直接讓我感覺不爽了。
 * moriramar 錯了，又挑刺了……
<caleb-> 挑得好！
<moriramar> caleb-: 同感？
<snugglecat> gnome3 切换窗口很麻烦啊
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> grouping?
<mmfei> ？
<snugglecat> ？
<snugglecat> 啥grouping
<knownbad> snugglecat: gnome3 切换窗口很麻烦啊
<snugglecat> 是很麻烦啊
<knownbad> 用 lxde 就好了
<snugglecat> 没有任务栏
<knownbad> 什么是任务栏？
<snugglecat> 我有openbox加bmpanel. 我贪新鲜用下 gnome3
<snugglecat> taskbar
<snugglecat> 切换窗口的你们叫啥
<knownbad> 有啊，怎么没有？
<snugglecat> 没啊
<snugglecat> 在哪呢
<mmfei> awesome。。。还不错
<snugglecat> mmfei, 非宽屏的， 窗口装不下
<snugglecat> 我开的窗口太多了
<mmfei> snugglecat，^_^。。。
<mmfei> 普屏幕好像也行吧。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, gnome3的taskbar在哪呢。 我要按 activities 才能切换窗口
<snugglecat> mmfei, 窗口不多就行。 我是窗口开了，就不关的
<knownbad> alt + tab?
<mmfei> snugglecat,可以切换1-9的窗体的
<snugglecat> 鼠标放左上角或按 activities来切换
<mmfei> 跟屏幕没关系的吧。win+数字可以切换
<snugglecat> mmfei, 我同一类的窗口放一个workspace， 问题是同一类的窗口就多
<mmfei> win+shift+数字可以调整当前的程序到制定的标签窗体
<mmfei> snugglecat,额。。。这么纠结。。。
<snugglecat> 5，6个窗口平铺，哪看的了哇
<mmfei> 也是的。。。
<mmfei> 我三个已经多了
<snugglecat> :)
<billlee> Ubuntu 下有什么轻量级的图片编辑器，我只是想给照片添加文字注释
<mmfei> 就这个聊天的我都放到一个workspace去了
<billlee> 不想装 GIMP
<snugglecat> 浏览网页，聊天， ftp 我都放在一个
<snugglecat> 上网的我都放到一个 workspace. 编程的放到一个， 音乐，画画，游戏放到一个， 杂项放到一个
<mmfei> 我只有聊天 | 工作 | 其他 | 终端（多数后端运行）
<mmfei> 没那么多东西
<snugglecat> ：）
<gebjgd> knownbad 话说sgu怎么着了?
<knownbad> 不知呢。
<knownbad> 被外星人奸杀了
<gebjgd> knownbad s2e20?
<gebjgd> knownbad 第三季啥时候出?
<knownbad> 还真不知道
<knownbad> mgm 也没说明白
<knownbad> 根据 wikipedia 好似被砍了。
<knownbad> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Stargate_Universe
<knownbad> 晚点再下载 sga 和 sgu.  我已搜集了 sg1。
<knownbad> 帮老婆弄了个 888-9611 的 google voice 号。  好似国内喜欢 611 ?
<mugebjgd> knownbad 啥东西?
<knownbad> 那个？
<mugebjgd> knownbad google voice? 似乎好像只能北美用吧?
<mugebjgd> knownbad sgu以后就没了?
<knownbad> 是啊，她快来了。
<knownbad> 是啊，没人要了
<mugebjgd> knownbad 我前面15只兔子在吃艹
<mugebjgd> knownbad sgu就这么结束?了
<mugebjgd> knownbad 我就日。米国人做事太不负责任了
<knownbad> 我自个把以前的手机号码转到 gvoice 上了。  以后就随便弄个手机号再转就好了。
<knownbad> 资本主义吗，要给钱才拍。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 德国能用么?
<knownbad> 不知。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 反正我看了是还不行
<mugebjgd> knownbad 靠。美剧太次了
<knownbad> 每次换个手机都有点麻烦， gvoice 解决了这个问题。
<mugebjgd> 以后还是和老婆多做爱
<knownbad> 当然
<knownbad> 要不浪费了。
<mugebjgd> 这堆兔子
<mugebjgd> 左边的椅子上有个美女
<mugebjgd> 后吼吼
<mugebjgd> 兔子吃草的样子太逗了
<knownbad> 不会吧？  你不去炒饭在看兔子？
<mugebjgd> 吃完晚饭了
<knownbad> 乘年轻多炒饭，等老了不举了就迟了。
<mugebjgd> 外面呆着呢。老婆有大姨妈探望
<knownbad> 呵呵，这好笑。
<mugebjgd> 好笑什么?
<knownbad> 难怪你在看兔子着。
<mugebjgd> 想抓几只
<knownbad> 非法吧/
<mugebjgd> 回家养着玩
<mugebjgd> 我就喜欢毛茸茸的东西
<mugebjgd> 真是兔子灾了
<mugebjgd> 太多了
<mugebjgd> 还互相追跑打闹
<mugebjgd> 继续骑车去了
<mugebjgd> 看美女
<knownbad> 嗯，小心撞电线杆
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 56.13% (Lv12)
<zer4tul> jrrp
 * Oicebot zer4tul今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 57.45% (Lv12)
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 56.13% (Lv12)
<gebjgd> zer4tul, 这么晚还没睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆什么时候过来？
<knownbad> 奶奶的，你天天想我老婆
<gebjgd> knownbad, 待上一年？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考。谁惦记你老婆阿
<knownbad> 没吧，可能十月底。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆比你老婆好看多了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 周末不出去?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 是不是啊. 人家老婆湖北的.. 白白净净
 * Oicebot 对fivesheep说：啥？没听清。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 真的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我老婆可是广东当地出名的美人
<fivesheep> 有没有?
<knownbad> 等等陪老妈子
<fivesheep> 没图没真相
<gebjgd> 不发图
<knownbad> 应该还是四川出美女吧？  成都？
<knownbad> 我看了电视，好似真的。
<knownbad> 有点后悔结婚早了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, fivesheep 历史到今天为止有三个最著名的苹果：一个诱惑了夏娃，一个砸醒了牛顿，一个现在握在乔布斯手中~~~~~这三个苹果说明了：性爱、求知、装逼，是人类进步的阶梯。——————PS：你知道苹果logo为啥缺一块吗？
<knownbad> 被中国偷工减料了？
<knownbad> 中国代工？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 苹果也就到了中国才能成为装b的工具
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 满街都是的东西...
<fivesheep> 装毛b 啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不是，是装女人的那个逼
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 还有这个
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 有阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 话说, 昨天跑去apple store, 换了个键盘. 顺便换了个电池.. 旧机器上的, 快3年了, 肿胀的电池
<gebjgd> fivesheep, knownbad
<gebjgd> fivesheep, knownbad http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/61502.html
<fivesheep> 看不了 6park
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我把任何涉及中国新闻的网站的ip都改成 127.0.0.1 了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 可怜的娃
 * fivesheep 表示对任何天朝相关的新闻: 不围观, 不评论, 不参与
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 应该多关心点本地政治, 和自己的生活... 天朝太遥远. 管不来, 管不了
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 就看heise.de
<fivesheep> 德文网站... 不过第一眼就看到一个我最讨厌的生物..
<fivesheep> 熊猫...
<fivesheep> 只因政治而没被灭绝的被淘汰生物
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 说说 chrome
<fivesheep> 那个 nativeclient 意欲何为.. 为 chrome os准备的杀手锏?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 什么chrome?
<fivesheep> activeX的再生?
<fivesheep> gebjgd: nativeclient
<fivesheep> http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 这技术有了一段时间了把
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我才知道
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 似乎也没多久?
<fivesheep> 15 还是 14 才支持
<fivesheep> .. chrome 都 15 了
<fivesheep> firefox 也 6 了
<fivesheep> 干脆按照日期写版本号算了
<knownbad> 赞成。
<savr> china needs to copy: http://maps.google.com/?ll=30.083503,-97.13562&spn=0.105759,0.210114&t=h&z=13
<savr> add some bad spelling and its all legal
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-06
<nagato> ????
<zjhxmjl> what's the problem?
<zjhxmjl> 哪位兄弟有有关kickstart的参考资料？
<roylez> tenzu: 好久不见了叫兽
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 有好事没？比如推了几个学生妹之类的
<tenzu> roylez: 最近在研究免税车
<roylez> tenzu: 豪
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] good morning everyone!
<tenzu> roylez: 年底就过期了, 得提前看看
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] ?
<Binbin> hi
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] hello
<roylez> tenzu: 从没关心过，因为穷...
<tenzu> roylez: 你等着魔都摇号吧
<jusss> ofan: 你发的那个链接俺看了，but看不懂。。。里面都出现了baud这种东东，还有让编译内核。。。baudrate貌似是电子通信方面的吧
<jusss> 大致意思貌似是console可以指定，
<jusss> ttyn都是virtual console
<jusss> roylez: inittab里面的那个respawn是啥意思？
<roylez> jusss:        respawn
<roylez>               The process will be restarted whenever it terminates (e.g. getty)
<roylez> jusss: man inittab
<jusss> roylez: 俺是upstart,
<MeaCulpa> 原地满血复活
<roylez> jusss: upstart...神马东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: systemd/upstart之流最烦了
<jusss> roylez: 另一种init
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是搞不定休眠的弱者想出来的
<MeaCulpa> 想把Linux当Windows, 没事重启一下的卢瑟
<jusss> roylez: 那spawn是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你今天那么早... 不下雨的话就快餐吧
<ifvwm> 主要是，以后18m没技术资本了。lol
<jusss> 对于re前缀不是很理解
<ifvwm> jusss: 重生
<ifvwm> 标准的etqw的用词。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 那些东西用到生产环境的RHEL, SLES的时候，我要还在18M,. 就是VP了
<jusss> ifvwm: respawn spawn是一样的意思？
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 破18m的，一直落后的技术了。
<ifvwm> 不如rh，至少还在开发。
<ifvwm> 18m是皮包公司了。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 生物，遗传上，我国人领先WASP上千年了
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 还不是现在个鸟样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老外还在，今天一天没戏
<ifvwm> 好吧。上千年后，没人类了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 悲催
<ifvwm> roylez: 你被老外管理了？
<jusss> ifvwm: 是一个意思吗？respawn spawn,俺客户端漏字。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 合着你今天那么早来，是来陪WASP的...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不是
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 比如你打游戏，Boss被你干掉了，再刷个其他Boss, 这叫Spawn
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那这两个到底是啥意思。。。
<lsq> unity怎么也不能启动compiz?
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 身边小兵不停的死了又刷出来，那叫respawn
<ifvwm> 还不如打etqw，就理解了。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 干嘛要etqw, N多游戏都这样
<jusss> MeaCulpa: soga,真正不死之身的是respawn,spawn只是自己挂了，其它人补上？
<ifvwm> 这词的特定意义，是id发明的。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那个/dev/console 和tty0貌似只有root能写，加sudo都说你没权限
<ifvwm> jusss: 看基础课程，看wiki去吧。搞懂权限。
<ofan> jusss: 内核能写
<ofan> 给nas装了ipkg
<liuyi> chrome好蛋疼
<liuyi> 刚才好好卡了一下。。。
<liuyi> 鼠标动不了
<liuyi> ofan: ipkg.....高级。。
<jusss> ofan: 用连续的端口做console,连续的端口指？物理端口？
<ofan> 本来想移植个dkpg装上，这下省事多了
<liuyi> dpkg。。。
<ofan> jusss: 那叫串口
<ofan> ios上的cydia就用的dpkg装第三方程序
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 还可以理解为杀毒软件和Apache两种Daemon, 前者遇到它守护的娃娃被干掉，立刻原地满血复活一个恼人的哭闹不停的娃娃，后者，来多少人，起多少可爱搞笑的娃娃
<jusss> ofan: foreground怎么翻译？
<liuyi> 看来debian的dpkg无处不在。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早~
<ofan> debian本身就各种移植
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你家娃娃多大了~?
<ofan> jusss: 前景
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭早~
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 杀毒软件那个是spawn,apache是respawn
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 马上三岁
<Ian|zh_CN> 酷胖 :|
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 反了
<Ian|zh_CN> 这个名字不错
<ofan> http://ipkg.nslu2-linux.org/feeds/optware/cs08q1armel/cross/unstable/
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 杀毒软件是respawn, apache是spawn
<ofan> 好多东西
<MeaCulpa> spawn出来的东西可以各异， respawn总是那恼人的一个
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似大家平时都说神崽, 没人说酷胖崽的...
<evan886> 周末终于把lfs搞定了 哈哈
<ifvwm> imadper: MeaCulpa 害羞，不发崽崽照片的。
<liuyi> .。。。LFS。。。
<liuyi> 比gentoo还要BT。。
<ofan> ifvwm: 大叔也害羞
<imadper> ifvwm: 哈哈~ 神崽还是很萌的~
<hamo> ifvwm: 求神崽pp...
<ifvwm> ofan: 你发过啥照片？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我崽照片一直公开，无需再发
<ifvwm> hamo: pp这词不好。
<imadper> ifvwm: 唯独不能给 hamo. 你家神崽是男孩儿.
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: @@没见过
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> hamo: 嘎馬哥早
<imadper> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: Google都能搜到
<ofan> ifvwm: 高清果照
<imadper> hamo: @_@
<ifvwm> 。
<ifvwm> http://imagebin.org/223466 MeaCulpa 崽崽的照片
<imadper> ifvwm: 骗人...
<ifvwm> 我猜的。google的啊。lol
<ifvwm> 他说google就找到。
<liuyi> 。。
<jusss> ，/dev/console是指内核里console最后指定的那个设备，
<imadper> adam8157_away: 早呀
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛不是蛤蟆。你搞混了
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆是赖嘎嘛
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<imadper> ifvwm: 跟我说?
<ifvwm> 你说呢
<imadper> adam8157: 一般如何判断qa_ack是否要加呀?
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩, 确实是我错了.. 抱歉了, 蛤蟆哥, hamo
<adam8157> imadper: 介个问你mentor去, 各个时期各个branch不同
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好吧...
<jusss> ofan: 那个vga console指显示器？
<adam8157> imadper: 一般就代表能测得时候ack, 但是特殊情况很多, GSS, Z, Block啥啥的
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋早
<imadper> adam8157: 哦. 理解.
<adam8157> hamo: 懒得+o
<hamo> adam8157: 现在开始卧底#kde-cn了
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<evan886> liuyi: lfs  不用用BT来说吧
<evan886> 以前用gentoo的
<hamo> adam8157: 开始干活，顺便找工作...
<ofan> jusss: 对
<imadper> hamo: 你还找?
<MeaCulpa> LFS和Gentoo正好完全相反
<imadper> hamo: dudu容不下你?
<hamo> imadper: 为啥不找？
<imadper> hamo: 你没跟dudu签合同?
<hamo> imadper: 合同又不是卖身契...
<jusss> ofan: 第一个指定的console为系统的console,而且一般为vga card,最后一个指定的console为/dev/console,
<imadper> hamo: 好吧. emc/oracle什么的你都去面过了没?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: +U
<hamo> imadper: 看不上我...还有18M
<ofan> 去面360
<imadper> hamo: 那你去vmware?
<imadper> hamo: yahoo
<hamo> imadper: vmware就是EMC...
<jusss> 最后一个console一般指定为/dev/tty0
<imadper> hamo: 分开招的!
<imadper> hamo: 运营也是分开的
<hamo> imadper: 是，不过标准貌似更高..一年也招不了几个...
 * ofan 享受netulla中
<imadper> hamo: 不是吧. 我看别人被猎头找, 都是vmware或者emc的... 他们那里明显缺人
<imadper> qiao: 早
<jusss> ofan: mknod后面跟的数字是啥？/dev/null好像是3,
<hamo> imadper: 应届生...
<qiao> imadper, 早！
<pityonline> hamo: 又要跳了啊
<imadper> hamo: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-372-370.html
<hamo> pityonline: 为什么是又？
<jusss> ofan: /dev/null该不会也是一个console?
<imadper> hamo: 因为你一直在/准备跳
<pityonline> hamo: 因为从 RH 跳到 BD，这次又跳了呗
<pityonline> hamo: 哈哈，跟人的 nick 有关啊，决定了你老跳
<hamo> pityonline: 那时候还是实习那...
<hamo> pityonline: ...
<hamo> pityonline: 那也没见 adam8157 老滚啊...
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<pityonline> hamo: lol
 * hamo 预感不好...
 * hamo 感觉他回来了我就要悲剧...
<imadper> hamo: 目测他坐着呢. 可能没看到
<pityonline> hamo: 他说了今天懒得+o
 * hamo 还好还好...匿了...要淫忍...
 * hamo 隐忍...
<ofan> jusss: man mknod
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> adam8157: 没事...我们聊找工作的事情呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 懒得+o
<imadper> huntxu: 早
<imadper> huntxu: 这是见你来的最早的一天了
<imadper> huntxu: 恭喜
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<imadper> huntxu: 这是糊涂徐叔迈出早起的第一步!
<imadper> huntxu: 今天的一小步, 人生的一大步!
<jusss> ofan: system console是指console第一个指定的device,一般为vga card,最后一个指定的device为/dev/console,可是俺看到有的中文文章里说/dev/console是系统console,
 * gfrog hi
<iMadper|working> gfrog: 你回来了?!
<gfrog> iMadper|working: yep
<iMadper|working> gfrog: 都是pto?
<gfrog> iMadper|working: yep
<iMadper|working> gfrog: ... 给我带吃得没?  期待yep
<ofan> jusss: 有啥区别
<ofan> jusss: 不都是系统的
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是說路壞了？
<ofan> git服务器一般用什么？ gitosis?
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 您来了?
<gfrog> iMadper|working: yep
<gfrog> huntxu: 我点子比较好，昨天路修好了，我昨晚走的。
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚回来就看到你在eng-china吹水
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪有? 不是我吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我司还有叫夏利的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 那个... 我逗gris玩儿呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，邮件列表大错乱啊，怎么这么多list改了list-id，真讨厌。
 * pityonline C 语言难学吗？学下来要多久？
<tenzu> pityonline: 学完你就是大神了
<pityonline> tenzu: 我指学个大概，就像能从学校毕业那种程度
<gfrog> pityonline: 从初二开始看第一本C语言书开始，至今觉得仍然没入门，已经10多年了。。。
<ofan> pityonline: 几个月
<pityonline> gfrog: 你这么谦虚给我很大压力呀
<tenzu> pityonline: 估计你看个两周就能把计算机二级考过了
<pityonline> ofan: 我还以为二十几天就能学下来
<ofan> pityonline: 你考二级？
<pityonline> tenzu: 计算机二级很容易吗？
<pityonline> ofan: 不考
<gfrog> pityonline: 我说真的，C是我最头疼的语言啊。。 比英语还让人头疼。
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] ...我前年考好了
<tenzu> pityonline: 没考过, 不过听说不至于太难
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] c++的
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 不难
<pityonline> gfrog: 英文没多难，掌握基本的架构之后就是个量和用的问题了
<pityonline> 相对 C++，C 更基础些是吗？北京市朝阳区太阳宫中路12号冠城大厦
<tenzu> pityonline: 若干年前, 毕业工作去魔都, 要求四六级和计算机二级, 那些人都是考C的
<pityonline> 把粘贴板带上了
<gfrog> pityonline: 那这么说的话，C也差不多
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 相对于c，c++要学的东西会多得多
<pityonline> tenzu: 哦，让那些要求级别的单位都去死
<ofan> pityonline: 你干啥用
<tenzu> pityonline: 我当年报名了, 不过没考, 因为根本没看
<pityonline> gfrog: 那看来也不难了
<pityonline> ofan: 入门
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 今年要考信息学奥林匹克联赛了。。
<ofan> pityonline: hello world几分钟就够了
<ofan> OI?
<pityonline> ofan: 是，但起码人家给个简单的 C 代码可以看懂吧
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<ofan> pityonline: 看别人怎么写了，用很多复杂宏就没法看
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] NOIP
<pityonline> ofan: 我说了，是简单的
<ofan> noip干啥的
<ofan> 算法的？
<ifvwm> 宏就是帮助阅读的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 信息学奥林匹克联赛，嗯，算法。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 我觉得比2级还难得
<ofan> 貌似初中听过
<nagato> 初中!! 初中就学编程, 学宏了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 嗯嗯。。
<nagato> 这里的人都是怪胎啊....
<ofan> 都考啥算法
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 暑假上来初二了
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 要靠很多的
<nagato> 太牛了
 * pityonline 我数学不行……
<ofan> 初中的时候还有个杂志 介绍NOIP
<piggybox> 我现在依然觉得小学数学奥林匹克很难 orz
<nagato> 我也是, 看到数学就头疼
<ofan> 翻了翻是搞excel之类的，当时我就震惊了
 * ifvwm 初中第一次上机考试，2分钟交卷。
<ofan> ifvwm: 不及格？
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 计算机的基础知识，各种排序选择算法。。看程序写结果，补充程序。。总之很烦呢
<ifvwm> 你全家都不及格
<nagato> ifvwm: 不会是那种office操作吧???
<ofan> 奥 排序
<ifvwm> 初中能考啥。就是设一个门槛。看懂了，直接答完
<jusss> ifvwm: 你初中那时几几年？能普及到计算机？
<ofan> 快排？
<ifvwm> basic nagato
<nagato> 小学的奥数确实很难, 其实吧, 也不是难, 是真的想不到
<ofan> 初中哥还在捣鼓delphi
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 快排肯定要靠
<ifvwm> 初2，自己报的计算机课
<iMadper|working>  nagato: 想不到还不难... 想不到那就是难...
<ofan> 快排很多人都不会写
<nagato> ifvwm: 我靠, 这么早就接触这些了啊, 我接触编程还是在大学... 接触了C
<jusss> ifvwm: 你初二是几几年？
<piggybox> ifvwm:  握手，初中也学的basic
<ifvwm> 不是正式课程啊。自己报的
<jusss> ifvwm: 那时学校能有计算机吗。。。
<ifvwm> jusss: 。。。83/84？不记得
<nagato> 初中的时候,我还是在30多位的无名小子....
<nagato> 玩还来不及呢
<ifvwm> 有appleII啊
<ofan> 初中的时候哥还在yy班花
<jusss> ifvwm: 84年你们学校就要计算机了
<ofan> ifvwm: 84å¹´ 0_0
<ifvwm> 那是，我们是一中。有钱的
<jusss> ifvwm: 好牛X的中学
<nagato> ifvwm: 纠结的
<ofan> ifvwm: 这算是计算机第一代传人了
<nagato> 一中就是说比二中高一级的那种?
<ofan> 要圈养 要保护
<ifvwm> 传。。。。人
<piggybox> 哈哈
<nagato> 原来大神就是这么出来的啊
 * pityonline 我 83 年出生的，自以为老黄瓜了……
<ifvwm> 2台appleII。其他的是commix啥机器
<ofan> pityonline: 削了皮 还是很嫩的
<jusss> ifvwm: 你没珍藏两天aplleII,据说现在升值了
<huntxu> pityonline: 你才83 = =
<ofan> ifvwm: 我靠 apple II
<nagato> 不看历史了, 继续看VimL
<ofan> ifvwm: 真有钱，那玩意不得几万刀
<pityonline> ofan: ……
<ifvwm> jusss: 全省，估计也就几台。。。
<pityonline> huntxu: 才83啊？已经是中年人了
<ofan> ifvwm: 放到现在不得10多万刀
<gfrog> roylez: 主席！
<ofan> ifvwm: 是干部子弟学校吗
<jusss> 据说9x年，appleII是5万美元
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪。
<ifvwm> 是我的，还差不多。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神
<ofan> jusss: 3w有了
<ifvwm> appleII可以玩打架的游戏。高级
<jusss> ofan: 那可能再提前点
<ifvwm> 还有打伞兵的
<jusss> ifvwm: 你当时藏它两台，现在不发了
<ofan> jusss: 当时没那觉悟
<ifvwm> 我偷啊。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那时，你们学校有没有sun的东东？
<ifvwm> 那没。中学啊。
<jusss> ifvwm: 你们学校真牛X呀，那时有appleII的大学也没几所吧
<ifvwm> 大学都没。当时。
<ifvwm> 教育局贪污了一台。
<ifvwm> 主管部门能落后？你说是吧。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那你们校长是咋想到买两台计算机玩玩的，话说那时操作都比较简单？
<ifvwm> 学校进一个学生，成绩差了的，一分10顿钢材指标。
<jusss> 哇咔咔，好。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那时你们是多人同时操作的？
<ifvwm> 不是2台。2台是appleII，其他有20/30的commix啥的。
<ifvwm> 小霸王那种
<ifvwm> 带摇杆的
<ofan> usermod是哪个包的
<ifvwm> ● dpkg -S usermod
<ifvwm> passwd: /usr/share/man/ru/man8/usermod.8.gz
<ifvwm> passwd: /usr/sbin/usermod
<jusss> ifvwm: 那个commix啥的可能是德国佬搞得
<ifvwm> 那不知道。
<ofan> ifvwm: 包叫啥
<ifvwm> 。passwd嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: irssi 肿么显示/隐藏右边栏的用户列表啊？
<ifvwm> 插件啥的
<adam8157> gfrog: /nicklist off
<ifvwm> rh也落后，用这样的软件。
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji
<ifvwm> 不会pl的，不会写插件。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 啥哦....
<ifvwm> 无聊。momo adam8157
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神无聊了
<tenzu> 神一无聊就乱摸
 * adam8157 整理 ggarlic 给我传得76G摇滚中...
<ifvwm> tenzu: 我们不是和解了嘛
<adam8157> tenzu: 掐
<tenzu> adam8157: 给个list
 * hamo 搬个小板凳...
<adam8157> tenzu: 等我整理好
<gfrog> hamo: mo
<gfrog> adam8157: 好gaoji，硬盘真大。
<hamo> gfrog: 不要摸我...
<tenzu> adam8157: 或者你留着, 下次我找你整份copy一下
<noctuorare> ac匿名區又玩壞了，只好來這玩了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 可以
<ifvwm> adam8157: 开一个ftp?
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当好人
<adam8157> ifvwm: ... 我家小水管
<noctuorare> 誰上KDE 4.9了嗎？PDF注釋還好用？
<ifvwm> 这不假了。看list干嘛。 tenzu
<adam8157> tenzu: hamo 是好人专业的
 * hamo 好人撸过...
<hamo> tenzu: 啥时候来帝都啊
<ifvwm> xournal noctuorare
<noctuorare> ifvwm: ……
<tenzu> ifvwm: 本来只是好奇都是些啥乐队, 后来觉得还是copy一份比较靠谱
<tenzu> hamo: 你请客吃饭我明天就去
<ifvwm> tenzu: 好吧。你和蛋蛋友情。你先cp
<gfrog> hamo: ping 我一下。
<hamo> tenzu: 好啊...请你和豆汁...
<pityonline> adam8157: 下次我一定要留足 500G 空间再去找 ggarlic 拷歌
<hamo> gfrog: 啥？
<adam8157> pityonline: 你整了多少?
<gfrog> hamo: 没事，试试notify 脚本，哈哈。
<tenzu> hamo: 豆汁不行, 得烤肉管饱
<noctuorare> from Wikipedia: " Xournal uses the Poppler library to render PDF documents. The documents then become immutable background images."
<noctuorare> ifvwm: 這我接受不了的說……
<pityonline> adam8157: 我没拷，空间不够，尽管我特意留出了 100G
<tenzu> ifvwm: 我要把你的手机号放到男厕去
<ifvwm> noctuorare: 自己选择
<hamo> tenzu: 我手头就够豆汁焦圈管饱
<noctuorare> tenzu: 再加上“辦證”字樣嗎？
<hamo> tenzu: 烤肉找 adam8157 壕去
<tenzu> hamo: 没肉就没劲
<gfrog> adam8157: pityonline 乃们不能共享下种子嘛？ emule link也行啊。
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你要小心。我把你的，刻女厕所去
<tenzu> noctuorare: 这年头都是找基友啊, 谁还办证
<pityonline> gfrog: 那要先上传才行吧
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神出没女厕所 @@
<ifvwm> 嘎嘛。你咋了
<noctuorare> tenzu: 我第一次看到百合網的廣告的時候我還想中國什麼時候這麼開放了。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神好gaoji
<tenzu> noctuorare: 我还没看过
<noctuorare> tenzu: 後來才知道百合網不是給百合開的網……
<ifvwm> 掐掐嘎嘛的屁屁
<pityonline> noctuorare: 百合网是 les 网站？
<noctuorare> pityonline: ……
<noctuorare> pityonline: 不是，我以前也以為是。
<ifvwm> pityonline: les?
<pityonline> noctuorare: 那是你上网上多了，网络用语听得太多
<tenzu> ifvwm: lesbian, 拉拉
<pityonline> ifvwm: 不是 less
<tenzu> 神是文盲 LOL
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你是教授啊
<ifvwm> 当然知道。
<noctuorare> pityonline: ……輕度宅表示這個程度還是可以接受的。
<ifvwm> 我翻译去。
<pityonline> noctuorare: 那百合网是不是就是个婚恋交友的网站？
<ifvwm> Lesbian is a term most widely used in the English language to describe sexual and romantic desire between females.
<noctuorare> pityonline: 現在說是成飯托網站了。
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你这教授，是啥教授。这都知道。
<pityonline> noctuorare: well
<tenzu> ifvwm: 我博学多才
<ifvwm> tenzu: ä½ gaoji
<noctuorare> 抽個時間上GoAgent了，VPN快到期了。
 * pityonline 提到这个百合网，我居然想到了一句广告：找人人，上同学。
<gfrog> pityonline: 上人人，上人人。
<piggybox> 我同学好像都改用微薄了
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你有才
<noctuorare> pityonline: 别說，我一個失踪4年的高中同學還就是在人人上找的。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 受 pityonline 姐儿启发。
<hamo> pityonline: gaoji P姐
<ifvwm> 咋又变姐了
<pityonline> gfrog: 你狠
<pityonline> noctuorare: 中国就是一张关系网
<pityonline> ifvwm: 孩子们乱叫的……
<noctuorare> pityonline: ……世界不是嗎？
<ifvwm> pityonline: 这嘎嘛是无性繁殖的。不懂事。别怪它。
<pityonline> noctuorare: 中国更浓一些
<adam8157> gfrog: 我整理好了后你直接内外ftp就完了嘛
<pityonline> ifvwm: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: ftp要自己有空间才行，种子/emule可以想听的时候再去抓数据。
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 云存储啊，骚年。
<noctuorare> gfrog: 現在BT/ed2k都能叫雲了？
<gfrog> noctuorare: 我就这么一说。。
<gfrog> noctuorare: 仰望星空还叫云计算呢。
<ifvwm> 中国只有xunlei才是云。lol
<hamo> adam8157: 百度云存储的干活...
 * pityonline 一提到云计算我就想到乌云……
<adam8157> hamo: 拉到吧你
<gfrog> ifvwm: 疼讯旋风也是。
<ifvwm> 那没用过。
<ifvwm> ampache 是啥
<huntxu> tenzu: 河西区离你那多远
<ifvwm> Ampache is a web-based audio file manager implemented with PHP and MySQL which allows
<ifvwm>  viewing, editing, and playing audio files via the web. 这才是云
<tenzu> huntxu: 几公里的样子
<adam8157> huntxu: 还在山里?
<huntxu> tenzu: 我大学室友月中来天津开始新生活
<huntxu> tenzu: 到时候应该过去
<huntxu> tenzu: 定了告诉你
<huntxu> adam8157: >.<
<tenzu> huntxu: 好啊, 有机会一起吃个饭啥的
<huntxu> adam8157: 延长了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过貌似有一周的假期
<adam8157> huntxu: 到明年?
<huntxu> adam8157: 到月底，出去时就直接去上地和蛤蟆呆了，cc hamo
<adam8157> huntxu: 公司搬家/
<hamo> huntxu: 来吧...上地欢迎你...
<adam8157> ?
<ifvwm> huntxu: 居然委身蛤蟆
<huntxu> adam8157: 是的
<hamo> adam8157: 看火星不今天？
<adam8157> hamo: 火星咋了
<RickyRozay> hey chinks
<pityonline> adam8157: 火星要被上了……
<huntxu> hamo: 貌似离贵度还是蛮远的
<ifvwm> 待会儿有火星登陆!!! 11点开始直播 mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia…
<hamo> adam8157: 今天 NASA的好奇号登火星那
<noctuorare> ifvwm: 又要去火星了？
<noctuorare> 神還真是自在呢。
<adam8157> hamo: 几点?
<hamo> adam8157: 11:30 -> 1:30
<ifvwm> 。我是说蛋蛋火星
<gfrog> huntxu: 竟然去找 hamo 了。
<adam8157> hamo: 地址呢?
<nagato> 火星之后是什么星啊? 人类又将要征服哪个?
<hamo> adam8157: http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/nasatv/
<hamo> adam8157: 懒蛋！
<noctuorare> http://h.acfun.tv/Images/Upload/b2b99664-0dd0-4d5f-8850-1ae275517630.jpg
<ifvwm> 火星蛋
<gfrog> nagato: 火星之后？ 纳美克星。
<gfrog> hamo: 乃不来帽帽了？
<nagato> gfrog: 然后地球被那美克星占领? 啊, 多美好啊
<hamo> gfrog: 想啊...还等linda呢...也没offer也没拒...
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，难道在等合适的候选人。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一眼看出本质
<ifvwm> hamo: 你搞破产一家，就跳槽？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我一个前同事这么被拒过
<huntxu> gfrog: 那说明蛤蟆还有机会么
<ofan> nagato: 火星之后是克利普顿星
<adam8157> gfrog: 最后也没消息/
<adam8157> ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 也是linda面，然后很久没消息，然后来消息就是中国的HC被捷克一个哥们抢去了。
 * hamo 苍天啊，大地啊！
<huntxu> hamo: 度度也不错啦
<hamo> huntxu: 孤独...
<huntxu> hamo: 不是有妹子么
<hamo> huntxu: 哪里有...
<huntxu> iMadper|`: 你每天上班花多少时间？
<iMadper|`> huntxu: 路上? 还是工作时间? 还是都算?
<iMadper|`> huntxu: 路上四个多小时来回. 上班九个小时左右
<iMadper|`> huntxu: 都算上的话, 自己加上就可以了...
<huntxu> iMadper|`: 问来回时间，看你有多蛋疼
<iMadper|`> huntxu: 你没说清楚....不知道你问的啥~
<adam8157> iMadper|`: 你还没上大四/
<adam8157> ?
<hamo> huntxu: 小朋友多好...还顺便考你四则运算了..
<pityonline> iMadper|`: 我靠，我以前也是每天四小时浪费在路上
<iMadper|`> pityonline: 我没浪费时间. 我在公交和地铁里和别人挤, 苦练内外功!  省得不运动猝死.  cc huntxu
<ifvwm> 四小时，足够在地铁上找上1个ons的了。 iMadper|`
<iMadper|`> ifvwm: 我没那么厉害...
<pityonline> iMadper|`: 这不叫运动，这叫受罪
<iMadper|`> ifvwm: 四个小时, 坚持不了那么久...
<iMadper|`> ifvwm: 四个小时够我找四个的了
<hamo> iMadper|`: 这么快速？
<iMadper|`> pityonline: 乐在其中.
<iMadper|`> hamo: ... ...
<ifvwm> iMadper|`: 又不是要你在地铁就完成。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> 在公交和地铁里和别人挤 <-- 回头把谁再给挤怀孕了
<iMadper|`> ifvwm: 哦...
<iMadper|`> palomino|working: ... 你成功过?
<ifvwm> iMadper|`: 为啥叫破马。这是有道理的啊。
<pityonline> iMadper|`: 我那状态坚持了一年多，后来就换住处走路上下班了
<palomino|working> 没挤过.....
<palomino|working> 以前试图坐公交车上班
<palomino|working> 结果。。活活被挤下来了
<iMadper|`> ifvwm: ... 那天 palomino|working 说他不是破马... 估计换人了
<ifvwm> 明显挤破过，好不。 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 总之
<palomino|working> 之后就改打车上下班了
<iMadper|`> palomino|working: ...............壕!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<palomino|working> ........
<ifvwm> 嗯。不能再挤了。
<palomino|working> 花点钱能保命阿
 * iMadper|` 从小到大, 这么多年, 没打过车... 穷呀...
<pityonline> palomino|working: 有钱淫
<palomino|working> 命比那点车费重要-_-
<minus273> hi all
<ifvwm> 是命根子比那点车费重要吧。 palomino|working
<hamo> adam8157: 你卡不？
<palomino|working> 意会即可 , ifvwm
<adam8157> hamo: 准备吃饭去了
 * adam8157 lunch
<hamo> ifvwm: 现在这妹纸不错...在看NASA么？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 谁在看NASA
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。 // 哭天戕地的 hamo
<ofan> iMadper|`: 没打过车？
<ifvwm> 看到一堆家伙在YY。啥都看不到。
<whi5key> abs141
<ifvwm> 2011年9月1日 – [01:25] <imadper> And why i can't input chinese in Emacs when i use remote- desktop?
<MeaCulpa> .
<clarkok> 我们这还有bot吗
<minus273> kk君走了！
<namoamitabuddha> PC 怎么和 Android 连接？
<clarkok> 一个都不剩了？！
<noctuorare> 什麼？
<noctuorare> ……人走了。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 android 的
<palomino|working> 我
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 能和电脑连接么？
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 我第一次见识这东西，一点都不懂。
<palomino|working> 插数据线即可
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你想调试还是想拷文件？
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 那个啥 adb 是干啥的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我啥都不懂
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你的出发点是要干啥？
<palomino|working> 给android手机发命令用的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 安装东西是不是只要数据线连上去 cp 进去就 ok?
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 安装东西一般从 Google Play 就可以了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 如果是独立的 apk 安装包，只要拷进手机里用文件浏览器找到它打开一般就能安装了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 如果你想玩儿麻烦点儿的，就用 adb
 * minus273 泡果珍＋茶中
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 你说的那个是 google market?
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我要装 F-Droid
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，现在改名了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 早先就在 fsf 上看到这东西了
<palomino|working> F-Droid何物..
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: F-Droid 是个软件吗？还是个第三方 Android 系统？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 那里面很有可能有 proprietary softwares
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 软件，代替 market 的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: http://f-droid.org/
<palomino|working> An alternative software repository comprising only free, open source software.
<palomino|working> 何苦呢
<namoamitabuddha> 对
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 何苦呢
<palomino|working> 在国内你看不到收费软件的
<palomino|working> google play屏蔽了
<ofan> 用NAS建了个git服务器lol
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我没有 Free your android 已经不错了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 已经很不好了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你直接去那站下载 apk 安装不就行了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: android 上预装的东西没办法删除的是吧？
 * hamo NASA里妹纸真多...
<palomino|working> root之后能删
<namoamitabuddha> 什么叫做 root 之后？有 sudo/su 么
<palomino|working> root之后就有su了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 如 palomino|working 所说，不过有的机器固件默认有 /system 锁，就是你删了，重启后它又回来了
<piggybox> fivesheep:  看了下apple的内存2根4G的要200刀。。。
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 是不是 DRM
<pityonline> hamo: 我刚只看到一个大姐……
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 是不是 DRM
<hamo> pityonline: 之前有个妹纸还不错..
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 不是吧
<pityonline> hamo: 呃
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我搞不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: http://www.defectivebydesign.org/
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 应该不是
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我看见手机说明书上有这玩意的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 对了，什么叫做 root 之后？
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 是指音乐的吧
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 是在 adb 上搞
<palomino|working> root就是拿到root权限
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 一般手机出厂都是给普通用户用的，权限有限，所有不满足的人就要拥有管理员权限，去改手机
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是我不知道怎么在 android 上搞
<metbsd> 谷歌浏览器无法安装第三方扩展
<metbsd> 怎么解决啊
<metbsd> 帅哥美女们
<palomino|working> 这个看你的机型，去xda找找对应的root方法 , namoamitabuddha
<palomino|working> 很多机子都有一键root , namoamitabuddha
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 如果没必要也就不用 root
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我不清楚是否有类似 sudo/su 这种提权工具
<palomino|working> root之后就有了 , namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> www.xda-developers.com?
<palomino|working> 对
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 有
<namoamitabuddha> 你说的 root 之后，是 Login as root?
<palomino|working> 我理解应该就是拿到root权限之后给你装个su , namoamitabuddha
<palomino|working> login的时候不是root
<palomino|working> 但是有su可以提权
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 不是，还是普通用户登录，只要打开需要 root 权限的程序时会请求 root 权限，这时会跳出弹窗让你去授权
<ofan> 所谓root就是装个su
 * nanqi 
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 有点儿类似临时 sudo 一下，但这个授权后就记住了，不必每次都要授权同一程序
<namoamitabuddha> 能 gpasswd 么
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 记住是直到重启之前？
<ofan> root包在recovery模式下 写进去就是
<ofan> 有了su就有了root
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 重启后也是记住的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 这样啊
<nanqi> me
 * nanqi 
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 不能 gpasswd，因为系统没这命令
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: Android 只带少量 Linux 命令
<netf0x> android?
<ofan> 我nas上连passwd都没
<netf0x> 为什么 只有google和厂商才能编译稳定内核
<ofan> 自己也可以
<netf0x> cm不能编译个稳定的？
<nanqi> whois netf0x
<ofan> 4.1用的3.1的内核
<ofan> 也算比较新了
 * pityonline 吃饭去……
<netf0x> 干嘛
<netf0x> 我刚刷了cm10
<netf0x> google now 不错
<netf0x> 还有人脸识别
<netf0x> chrome装上不能有用
<david_chen> ubuntu12.04上怎么解决三位一体2的运行问题，我把它搞到可以运行了，可是画面全是方块
<iMadper|`> adam8157: 在? 如果kernel crash了, 我重启之后怎么看crash之后的错误信息?
<adam8157> iMadper|`: /var/log  messages kern.log
<iMadper|`> ok
<iMadper|`> 只有messages, kern.log没有诶
<iMadper|`> adam8157: 而且, message里面也没有那个的记录...
<ofan> busybox的ash跟sh是一样的？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 用户管理的功能是在内核里面实现的吧？
<namoamitabuddha> 我先研究下
<gfrog> adam8157: 中午竟然是必胜客，现在L&L吃的越来越奇葩了 @@
 * hamo 求吃必胜客啊...
<adam8157> gfrog: 又learn啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: virtio_net multiqueue
<hamo> gfrog: 谁讲？
<gfrog> hamo: jason
<jusss> 魔翼杀手有人看过没
<palomino|working> 银翼就看过
<jusss> 银翼，俺只是听说过，还没看过
<jusss> 银翼好像是和et一年的
<palomino|working> 忘了哪年了。。不过et我没看过
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 这个不知
<hamo> adam8157: 美国佬真是屌爆了..喷气推进实验室又立功了..
<adam8157> hamo: 落地了?
<hamo> adam8157:  完全成功...回传了第一侦照片
<adam8157> hamo: 上人人 有惊喜
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 你把kaka都教坏了...
<adam8157> hamo: 有我啥事儿...
<hamo> adam8157: 惊了，没喜...人家有汉子了...
<adam8157> hamo: 只要锄头挥得好 没有墙根挖不倒
<palomino|working> ......
<adam8157> hamo: 名花虽有主, 你去松松土
<hamo> 。。。。。
<zhpeng> hamo, adam8157 哥们儿周六去游泳差点被挤死
<adam8157> zhpeng: 所以我周六周天不去
<palomino|working> 周天......
<hamo> adam8157: 你们太没有节操了...居然人肉人孩子...
<zhpeng> hamo, adam8157 没辙，教老婆游泳只能周末
<adam8157> zhpeng: 学会了没
<zhpeng> hamo, adam8157 没辙，周六学会了憋气，而且还有1/10漏气的憋气
<palomino|working> ........
<namoamitabuddha> 华为的能 root 么
<bcao> 手机么。能
<namoamitabuddha> 安装 firefox 的时候提示需要 gps 信息
<gfrog> zhpeng: 挤的话岂不是能收获很多福利？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 下午去么
<zhpeng> gfrog, 都是小孩儿。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 什么时候
<pityonline> NASA 里那么多 Mac……
<adam8157> zhpeng: 17:00
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我装备都在家呢
<zhpeng> 我还没找mermaid要票
<zhpeng> adam8157, mermaid在哪个channel
<gfrog> zhpeng: 哦，原来你不喜欢这调调
<zhpeng> gfrog, 我喜欢御姐
<adam8157> zhpeng: eng-china?
<gfrog> zhpeng: 嗯，发现了。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 没找到。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 纠结要不要sys v init的那个开机自跳tty1的脚本改成upstart方式的
<hamo> adam8157: 她那胖胖的男朋友还挺可耐的...
<adam8157> hamo: 他喜欢这类型啊 你别减肥了
<hamo> adam8157: 滚...人家一看就是青梅竹马坚持了4年异地恋的，这好不容易团聚了...我可下不去手
<adam8157> hamo: 在帝都?
<pityonline> hamo: 要勇于挖人墙角！
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..在人大
<hamo> pityonline: 不行，有心里障碍...
<adam8157> hamo: 异地没有好结果, 团聚之后肯定会发现感觉不对的, 快下手
<gfrog> hamo: 小小年纪就有障碍了。。
<pityonline> hamo: 成功后你就没心理障碍了
<hamo> adam8157: 你这典型属于被伤害型的...
<hamo> gfrog: 换个话题..
<hamo> pityonline: ^^^
<gfrog> hamo: 突然想拍个戴帽帽装blackman的头像。
<hamo> gfrog: 红的不像，从 adam8157那里把他那个绿的借来一起带上就像黑色了
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<gfrog> hamo: 蛋蛋竟然有绿帽子...
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥突然觉得她长的像boss...
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 乃们在说谁哪？
<namoamitabuddha> 如何节省流量？
<namoamitabuddha> 我随便一上就用了 1+ megabyte
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 关机拔电池
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: ......
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 你用啥浏览器i的
<FrankLv> 怎么大家都不说话哈？ 我正在测试irssi。。。：）
<adam8157> hamo: 谁
<hamo> adam8157: wc
 * hamo 这名字怎么这么怪...
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦?
<hamo> adam8157: 胖版boss
<hamo> adam8157: 像boss + yanfu
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 阿达阿达阿达～！
<jusss> hamo: echo -e '\nhi'却把-e也给输出来了，这是咋回事？
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 我的刀被老婆退了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 退了?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 恩
<adam8157> zhpeng: 不让买/
<adam8157> ?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 恩
<adam8157> zhpeng: lol
<hamo> jusss: 啥版本的echo?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我去拉个米共
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> zhpeng: 这都跟 蛋蛋请示...
<hamo> adam8157:  你现在是RH人的大总管啦...
<namoamitabuddha> Opera?
<adam8157> 算了 还是不加o了
<jusss> hamo: echo还分版本？
<hamo> jusss: shell的built-n
<jusss> hamo: /bin/sh
<jusss> hamo: 平时使没出现过这种情况，
<jusss> hamo: shell的-e选项是什么意思？
<ibodi> 是否QQ 登入不了？
<hamo> jusss: shell的-e?你说echo 的-e吧？
<jusss> hamo: 　script则把脚本代码传送给/bin/sh执行。shell的-e选项将被使用，所以任何一个命令执行失败都将终止运行脚本
<ibodi> ofan: nexus 7" 16G 拿到手里了，感觉很好。
<hamo> jusss: 并不了解...问bash专家 adam8157
<adam8157>  -e      Exit  immediately  if  a pipeline (which may consist of a single simple command),  a subshell command enclosed in parentheses, or one of the commands executed as part of a command list
<adam8157>                       enclosed by braces (see SHELL GRAMMAR above) exits with a non-zero status.
<jusss> adam8157: echo -e '\nhi' > /dev/tty1,-e也被输出来了，hi出现在-e的下行
<ibodi> 最近网络不稳定，是否 ipv6 的问题呢？
<MeaCulpa> echo 不行， 就print嘛
<ofan> ibodi: +1
<ofan> nexus 7,nas,ssd感觉都买的超值
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<jusss> 那我在试试print
<MeaCulpa> 脚本完全应该杜绝echo
<jusss> MeaCulpa: printf怎么样
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 遇到bash这样的，全部printf
<MeaCulpa> 交互用print, 脚本用printf
<MeaCulpa> 去他的echo
<ofan> bash=渣渣
<MeaCulpa> ofan: +1
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯，我再试试
<ibodi> ofan: 弄了半天， ubuntu 还是看不到，window 可以看到 nexus . 暂时用 FTP 互传文件。
<ibodi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2034873
<ofan> ibodi: 装个airdroid
<ofan> ibodi: 直接web登陆操控
<ofan> 巨方便
<ibodi> ofan: 在 ubuntu 里面装？
<ibodi> vbox ?
<ofan> ibodi: nexus 7里
<ofan> 然后浏览器打开就能操作
<ibodi> o .
<jusss> printf果然好使，:p
<ibodi> ofan: 你有开QQ？是否近日不稳定？
<ofan> ibodi: android qq?
<ofan> ibodi: 没发现不稳定，可能是因为我换了路由
<ibodi> 并且北京的网站大多上不去，大水淹了服务器了？
<ofan> 以前经常掉线
<ofan> 那不知道
<ibodi> ofan:  ubuntu:: web.qq.com
<ofan> ibodi: 不用webqq
<ofan> qq的客户端=渣渣
<ibodi> 那你用QQ吗./
<ibodi> ?
<ofan> ibodi: 用
<ibodi> 怎么用？
<ofan> android/mac qq
<ibodi> 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 我擦 你还没睡觉
<gebjgd> ofan: 英雄
<gebjgd> ibodi: 直接webqq挺好
 * microcai 曾经的王者 compiz 现在已经轰然倒下了
<ibodi> gebjgd: 老是掉线。
 * microcai 只要是 Fedora 看不上的，都会死掉
<ofan> gebjgd: 我在整nas
<gebjgd> ibodi: 你在海外?
<ibodi> gebjgd: 一旦掉线，旺旺也掉线，然后大陆的网站也上不去。所以猜测是电缆问题？
<gebjgd> ibodi: 你在海外?
<gebjgd> ibodi: 你在海外?
<ibodi> 是的
<gebjgd> ofan: 高手
<gebjgd> ibodi: 那就一定了 用androidqq把
<gebjgd> ibodi: 我这里也掉
<gebjgd> ibodi: 袋鼠过的
<gebjgd> ibodi: 袋鼠国 的
<ibodi> 是什么原因？ ipv6 ?
<gebjgd> ibodi: 不知道 我这里也掉
<ibodi> 哦。
<gebjgd> ibodi: 海底电缆垃圾被
<ofan> 你们都被国安盯上了
<gebjgd> ibodi: 用android qq就不掉了
<gebjgd> ofan: 盯毛
<ibodi> 被盯上好几年了。
<ibodi> 每次回国都要访谈。
<ofan> kde又不能合盖休眠了
<gebjgd> ibodi: 是么？ 那么光荣？
<gebjgd> ofan: 谁让你用kde的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说我的上网本
<ibodi> 我同学省安全部的，说是来访问。另有图谋。哈
<ofan> 升级新内核后就不行了
<ofan> linux电源管理=渣渣
<gebjgd> ibodi: 和同学没啥联系了
<gebjgd> ofan: arch？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里没有问题
<gebjgd> ibodi: 袋鼠国干吗的?
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟机器有关
<ibodi> 远离官员，免谈政治。
<ibodi> 混口饭吃
<gebjgd> ibodi: 二代？
<ibodi> 农三代
<gebjgd> ibodi: 那还有钱去袋鼠国
<gebjgd> ibodi: 啧啧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你见谁都叫2代
<gebjgd> ofan: 二代好
<ofan> gebjgd: 好你就当
<ibodi> 我原来常给单位同事请客，老天爷偶然机会安排我的天堂住住。
<ibodi> 澳洲还是挺好的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我当不成了 只能当1代了
<gebjgd> ibodi: 毒物多
<ofan> gebjgd: 一代nb啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 生个娃就是2代了
<gebjgd> ofan: 准备把娃送回档的怀抱
<gebjgd> ofan: 好好洗脑
<gebjgd> 不洗不干净
<gebjgd> 洗洗更健康
<ibodi> ok 88
<ofan> gebjgd: 残忍
<ifceux> 大家好
<wzssyqa> ifceux: 你好
<jusss> ofan:  |more是一行一行的，一屏一屏是哪个？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: less
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: sudo aptitude install less
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 我今天才明白，有私房钱是多么重要的事情
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 最可怕的不是钱存给老婆账户
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 而是钱在自己账户，却被老婆冻结了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> android 好封闭
<hamo> zhpeng: 这个...气管略发炎啊...
<zhpeng> hamo, 不是略，是整个烂了
<hamo> zhpeng: ...
<hamo> zhpeng: 为啥不让买？
<zhpeng> hamo, 省钱
<ifvwm> 临时冻结，谁都可以。 zhpeng 算啥。搞6次密码错误就是。
<ifvwm> 去冻结你lp
<zhpeng> ifvwm, 有理
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 啥东西不封闭
<gebjgd> zhpeng: 你是不想活了？ 冻结你老婆的帐户
<ifceux> 不懂算法:-(
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo http://www.8bdj.com/?product-114.html 我存钱买这个改成打刀的版本，780RMB
<ifvwm> gebjgd: zhpeng的lp是你亲戚？
<ifvwm> zhpeng: 这工艺品，买了干嘛。蛋疼。
<hamo> zhpeng: 买了确实可以治蛋疼...挥刀自宫就可以了
<gebjgd> XD
<namoamitabuddha> 搞个 root 都困难
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:花都谢了
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: ?
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:我的2.2.2国行android不能google啊，内部版本号都一样啊，defy啊，就是拒绝，哥要强暴了
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha：强制啊
<kevinyings> 有人没，吱声啊，我谢你八辈祖宗
 * MeaCulpa 不用Android, 搭车给祖宗烧香
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa :都四核了。为嘛不用啊
<palomino|working> 嘛叫国行android不能google?
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 拼配置的手机架构，没前途
<palomino|working> 你是指没带gapp么
<kevinyings> palomino|working：是的
<palomino|working> 刷机装gapp...
<MeaCulpa> Android不能连Google的？擦，这货有何用...
<palomino|working> 国行 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 全部阉割了 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 国行有PPTP不
<palomino|working> 有吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 。。。装gms
<kevinyings> palomino|working:刷了，一些应用没处下了，market都没有
<jusss> kevinyings: 手工刷卡更新，
<MeaCulpa> 有pptp随便vpn嘛
<palomino|working> 你需要market enabler伪装一下 , kevinyings
<jusss> kevinyings: update.zip
<palomino|working> 你说的应用是哪些。。
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：搭了vpn，慢要死
<jusss> kevinyings: 刷外国的rom不就解决了。。。要不卡刷update.zip
<kevinyings> palomino|working：什么science的magzine
<MeaCulpa> 我用到现在，虽然WebOS没PPTP, 但是WebOS上的应用却是第三方app proxy最多的
<palomino|working> 用market enabler试试 , kevinyings
<MeaCulpa> js的关系
<jusss> kevinyings: moto滴可能不支持iptables滴干活，你滴，小心买赔了
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 好的
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: rooting 搞不来
<jusss> moto都能出不带iptables的android,这样的公司啥干不出来
<palomino|working> ..... , namoamitabuddha
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 捏主席
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 好像都要用 windows
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 我都是linux下root的 , namoamitabuddha
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<kevinyings> palomino|working: adb install ***.apk    older sdk
<jusss> ifvwm: 又发现一件奇怪的事，在job里用console output,在tty下能输出，在X下无输出
<kevinyings> ju
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: orz
<kevinyings> jusss:还在折腾？
<jusss> kevinyings: 嗯，只是感觉有好多奇怪的问题发生
<kevinyings> jusss:无视它们就好了，不行就摧残它们
<ifvwm> jusss: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<kevinyings> jusss：有虚拟机，我怕谁
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: wlan 能设置 dns server 么
<palomino|working> 不知道.. , namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 你没设置过？
<palomino|working> 没
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 可以的吧. network-manager 就可以
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: android?
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: ... 不是...
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<MeaCulpa> 等我的BB哪天死了，还是pre3算了
<MeaCulpa> 听你们这么一说，对Android无爱
<jyfl987> adam8157: linux tty下的打印工具你懂么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥意思?
<adam8157> hardcopy?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 打印软件 我想买个usb口的热敏打印机来玩玩
<gebjgd> mea
<hamo> jyfl987: 你说的是cups?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: bb好难用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 打印软件? 要啥打印软件...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我靠 难道你要手动进串口写数据
<ColorWolf> .
<adam8157> jyfl987: cups...
<ColorWolf> cops?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: cups可以打印什么？ 我上次想打印个网页 结果坑到了 他把html给打印了出来
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你为毛要root？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 怪不得有 http://fsfe.org/campaigns/android/android.en.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Free Your Android! - FSFE (@ fsfe.org)
<jusss> ifvwm: 还是不行。。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 例如 http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdcategory=System&fdid=com.stericson.permissions&fdpage=2
<alvin_rxg> Title: F-Droid · Browse (@ f-droid.org)
<jusss> ifvwm: 你在你那试试？
<ifvwm> jusss: echo $DISPLAY 自己看嘛
<ifvwm> 个人的不同的
<jyfl987> hamo: adam8157 我考虑把密钥用打印机打成二维码 额
<hamo> jyfl987: 好gaoji
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 你usb有驱动？
<ifvwm> 自己写驱动？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 哦 你还有见不得人的东西
<jusss> ifvwm: 在X下echo $DISPLAY  :0.0
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 考虑买个免驱的 那样的话 多半是走通用协议了
<pityonline> 醒了……
<ifvwm> 傻子才信免驱的。。。
<ifvwm> 那是骗人的说法
<jyfl987> u盘就是免驱的
<jyfl987> 其实那只不过是走标准协议而已
<ifvwm> 你打印机。
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 不是，主要是怕电信预装的那些东西，烧钱
<ifvwm> 还热敏，热敏的，通常是根本自定义接口的
<jyfl987> 说不定厂商懒得开发 就走标准的呢 那机器才100多 利润少 谁还给他专门开发点东西
<ifvwm> 啥协议都不遵循的
<jyfl987> 多半是通用的了
<ifvwm> 胡说
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd:  BB 真心不好用，但是东西实在不错
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 重新刷机吧
<jyfl987> 热敏那只是原理 你连打印机应该是走打印机那种协议了
<ifvwm> 打印机协议里面，有调整热度的？
<ifvwm> 必须不同的啊
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 扯淡呢 你说的是外置设备那种 这个是把要打印的东西送到打印机那 打印机自己控制呢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 反正我对android印象很好 继续买android
<jyfl987> 他说里面是个arm方案的 估计是用的成套解决方案
<ifvwm> 装。自己搞。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我对WebOS印象好
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 你觉得刷过机的手机会没有 root?
<jyfl987> 随你怎么说 反正是我买 管你什么事
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 无论如何要先得到 root 的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 只是Veer电池不行，BB死了我立刻买Pre3
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我在 cups 下打印过文档，但没打印过图片
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 应用少啊
<jyfl987> pityonline: 要打印二维码 还非得是图不可
<jyfl987> pityonline: 除非你另外烧固件到打印机里面去 额
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那就搞root吧 我的htc desire z用了1年半了 还没root过
<pityonline> jyfl987: 干嘛非在 tty 下打印图片呢？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 装逼么
<STIFLER> ..
<jyfl987> cu怎么又开了
<jyfl987> 上次不是被关了么
<pityonline> jyfl987: …… 步子迈大了扯到蛋会疼……
<jyfl987> pityonline: ee都说我装了 我要不承认 那还了得
<pityonline> jyfl987: 哈哈，ee 的口谕多了去了
<STIFLER> tty 如何显示图片?
<namoamitabuddha> 我装了一个 vlc 不知道 android 上的 vlc 如何
<jyfl987> pityonline: 君要臣装 臣不得不装
<jyfl987> STIFLER: 能支持fb 就走fb 不能就ascii化
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 获取 root 权限，然后把没必要的程序删了，然后就省电…
<STIFLER> jyfl987: get it
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: 把屏幕关了最省电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我等保修过了在root
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 非也非也
<gebjgd> 不用最省电
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我现在还没研究出如何得到 root
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你终于抓住了要点
<alvin_rxg> 除了省电和控制网络流量， root 对我没其他用途
<pityonline> jyfl987: 晕，ee 又不给你发工资
<namoamitabuddha> android 连 vi 都没
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 即使有 vi 也不好用
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 有vim touch啊，只是不好用 = =
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 刷了busybox的有
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我记得cm7的好象是带的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: Android 又不同于电脑，不是一个级别
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你知道血酬定律么
<pityonline> jyfl987: 啥？！
<jyfl987> pityonline: ee拥有暴力 他靠`不使用暴力`来获取酬劳
<pityonline> jyfl987: 好吧
<gebjgd> 【美国签证面试未过 跳楼当即死亡】今天中午12点多，上海美领馆，南京西路梅龙镇伊势丹广场，一位申请者，美国签证遭拒签后，从19楼跳下，当即死亡。童鞋，美签不过，至于吗？      网友评：待在中国不如去死！
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 你用啥播放器
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: vlc 么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: moboplayer
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 通吃所有格式
<namoamitabuddha> vlc 不行么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 还是modoplayer？ 忘记了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我用自带的，而且我极少使用播放器，费电，本来就只勉强待机一天
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 没用过
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 只能1天？
<tenzu> 囡囡肿么肘了?
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 刚买的时候也是只待一天啊
<gebjgd> 新浪已经把“45万天价奥运午餐制造者揭晓 科威特人财大气粗”的文章给删了 到底那天价午餐是谁搞得
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 应用开发比Android简单
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 再说也要开源了，如果HP不食言的话
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 要死也死在使馆区
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那也要等到有一定量的app才能用阿
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: XD
<MeaCulpa> 那里不是领事馆，那里只是面签办公室
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: app不少了， 很多app自带翻墙...因为是high level html和js搞
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: skype？ qq？ 飞信？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 风行阿 pps阿 pptv阿 ccavbox阿
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: skype 有吧，pre3里。qq和飞信显然没
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...手机啊哥哥
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就是了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 这些都是偶不用的app ~
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 手机当然要上qq 和飞信 不然怎么约炮
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 卢瑟，我真人约
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你不用 国内的小青年小妹子 要用的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 鞭长莫及
<panda-z> MeaCulpa: 别买pre3了，openwebos不支持现有设备
<gleerat> 请问下，半角状态下，如何打出左、右引号？
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: 恩，HP啊...
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: HP没底线的
<panda-z> MeaCulpa: 都要被人骂死了
 * jusss vlc不支持root!!!
<panda-z> MeaCulpa: 社区似乎也放弃了老设备，他们的目标是其他设备
<gebjgd> 【最新入围敢动中国奖：斯里兰卡】  斯里兰卡海军6日说，该国海军于5日夜间在斯东部海域逮捕了37名中国渔民。 <--笑抽了
<gleerat> 请问，如何在半角状态下打出左右引号
<gebjgd> gleerat: 什么叫半角状态？
<alvin_rxg> “”
<gleerat> gebjgd: 就是英文状态
<gleerat> :-D
<alvin_rxg> »«
<gebjgd> gleerat: 随便打阿
<yh> 按CTRL加“。”切换到“中文标点”就行
<gleerat> yh: 中文是不行的
<gebjgd> gleerat: 再说了你不知道 英文的引号不分左右的么
<yh> 没有半角的英文引号吧
<gleerat> gebjgd: 我也一直以为不分，但是今天我才知道是分的
<jusss> !
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: 也许吧，不知道，但是现有的app都够用了，可能我比较的对象太傻了...BB
<gleerat> gebjgd: 我怎么也打不出来而已
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 可能那人以为自己肯定能过 把退路都给埋了
<gebjgd> gleerat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quotation_mark
<alvin_rxg> Title: Quotation mark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<gebjgd> gleerat: 应该不分
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 不过就这种心理素质去美国的话 我怕将来还是要挂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 美国什么样素质的人都有，无所谓的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是你作为第一代移民 要求还是要高点嘛
<gleerat> gebjgd: 在今天我学LaTeX的时候,教程中说用两个 ‘ 产生左引号,用两个 ’ 产生右引号。一个 ‘ 和一个 ’ 产生一个单引号。
<alvin_rxg> ` '  这两个吧？
<gebjgd> gleerat: 和语言有关的
<alvin_rxg> `` 和 ''
<yh> 下班了886
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 话说，现在Android有多任务了么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是一直多任务么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你应该问ios有多任务了么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不是吧，我一直听说Android没有多任务，没有最小化
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你说的是ios
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: android从一开始就有
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 随便google一下...
<iMadper|`> ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠ ☠
<iMadper|`> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹  不开心呀
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rechild.advancedtaskkiller&hl=en
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Advanced Task Killer - Android Apps on Google Play (@ google.com)
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你说的OS, 这样的app居然名列前矛？
<jyfl987> adam8157: flash为何只能修改0到1  而从1到0非要擦除呢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: qq也名列前茅
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 能说明什么问题么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: -_-! 一个杀进程的软件名列前茅..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 中国金牌还名列前茅呢
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 三公消费还名列前茅呢 不要管中窥豹
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 这是用户的问题，我从来没用过那东西，没必要
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 360 安全卫士也好多用的呢，有脾气么……
<gebjgd> 话说沈阳出什么事情了？大街上的店铺都关闭了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 起义了？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我怎么知道
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 要么是快要下暴雨了 别想多
<pityonline> gebjgd: 据说打假，钓鱼执法了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 你消息还挺灵通的
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不要空想，靠空想是起不了义的
<gebjgd> pityonline: 分享来源
<pityonline> gebjgd: 网上传言而已
<jyfl987> pityonline: 所以我说是下暴雨了么
<jyfl987> pityonline: 也有可能是大家要回家过年了
<pityonline> gebjgd: http://club.kdnet.net/dispbbs.asp?boardid=1&id=8525309
<alvin_rxg> Title: [转贴]沈阳今天跟鬼子进村一样 各种店铺 市场都关了 【猫眼看人】-凯迪社区 (@ kdnet.net)
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我了个去 这才8月初 过毛年
<pityonline> jyfl987: 离过年还很远
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 中华儿女多奇志 敢叫八月就过年
<jyfl987> pityonline: hengheng
<pityonline> gebjgd: 上面光说于洪一条街和五爱市场，标题党嚷嚷的整个沈阳太玄了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 打假。。。。。。 那要灭了中华民族才行
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 360 太好了
<gebjgd> pityonline: 中华民族就是假的
<pityonline> gebjgd: 我爸我娘都是呢，不能灭，你是在国外站着说话不腰疼
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这要去找梁任公了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: enjoy
<gebjgd> pityonline: XD
<jyfl987> pityonline: 只是灭了这个名称 又不灭人 苏联灭了 难道人都死了？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: +1
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ++
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 上次我看见有人在 wine 360safe
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你是河南的还是辽宁来着
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你姓啥 我给你找下民族属性
<pityonline> 对于国内的政治，靠空想和贫嘴不能从根本上解决的……
<pityonline> jyfl987: 河北的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: good for 有人
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那很有可能是少数民族的 你姓啥呢
<pityonline> jyfl987: 汉族，姓李
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那你就错了 姓李的好多少数民族的
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我查过族谱
<jusss> pityonline: 俺也是河北的
<pityonline> jusss: 哪里？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我家是汉民
<gebjgd> 俺也不是河北的
<jyfl987> pityonline: 唐朝宗室就有不少鲜卑血统 后来许多少数民族勤王帮助唐朝 也被赐姓李 比如后唐那个
<jyfl987> pityonline: 你族谱到了唐朝？
<pityonline> jyfl987: 哈哈，说得好
<pityonline> jyfl987: 查到明朝
<pityonline> jyfl987: 很多姓氏都有赐姓和改姓的情况，很正常
<jyfl987> pityonline: 那不就是了 明朝太祖厌恶胡人  要求胡人之间不准通婚 要么送回原籍 要么跟汉人通婚稀释
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...民族？
<namoamitabuddha> racism
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 民族有啥意义...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说你姓什么呢 你的样子我见过 不像汉人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 忽悠人呗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你见过么...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你以前发过自己度假的照片
<MeaCulpa> 汉人应该怎样...
<pityonline> jyfl987: 我祖上应该是从洪洞迁去我们那里的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，那些都在，公开的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 汉人汗多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所谓汉人，估计现在不多了，不知道有什么特征...
<jyfl987> pityonline: 这是传说而已  不过就算是 山西有好多匈奴人安家
<pityonline> jyfl987: 其实我是契丹人……
<jyfl987> 不过匈奴人走刘姓
<jyfl987> 比如 十六国时期的刘渊
<pityonline> jyfl987: 不是传说啊，明朝历史上有十八次大规模迁民，我查族谱正好是那时代老祖宗到我们那边的
<iMadper|`> MeaCulpa: 当年男迁, 好多汉人流传到了广东一带吧?
<jyfl987> pityonline: 有可能 元朝开国以后 有4等人  汉人是指北方的那些 金人 辽人都算进去的 南宋的叫南人 额
<jyfl987> pityonline: 关键是好多人编族谱 额
<iMadper|`> MeaCulpa: 听说是. 貌似当年的古汉语, 和粤语很相近
<pityonline> jyfl987: 这个不知
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那是汉朝给他们封的吧
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: 古汉语？
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<pityonline> jyfl987: 就是好多人编族谱才对得上呢，一个人就可以胡编了
<jyfl987> pityonline: 比如你姓李 如果你发达了 就有可能帮你编族谱说跟历史上一个李什么的后代
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: 你说上古汉语？
<jyfl987> pityonline: 编造的编
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 谁？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 刘
<pityonline> jyfl987: 宗族都是越传越远，很正常
<namoamitabuddha> 上古汉语是否有变位
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个我不是很清楚 李的赐姓我记得很清楚 但是匈奴刘渊这个我不知道来源
<jyfl987> 我自己家里本姓金 我就很怀疑是少数民族
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 上古...
<palomino|working> 卷轴
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: 上古是 商代到汉代
<jusss> 上古卷轴
<kevinyings> 晚上吃胡萝卜
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 上古指的是什么时候? 更早一些吧?
<kevinyings> 炒年糕
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 三古之一，较早的古代，《易·系辞》、《礼记·礼运》中称伏羲时代为上古
<kevinyings> 加葱，鸡蛋，猪油
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: 不是
<iMadper|`> namoamitabuddha: 公孙少典那会儿都不能算是上古了
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|`: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/上古汉语
<alvin_rxg> Title: 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<kevinyings> 金黄色的外壳
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你还用怀疑什么 你就是少数民族
<jyfl987> iMadper|`: 不是三古  虞夏商周 四代呢
<kevinyings> 加一尾鱼，放姜，葱，豆腐
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 以后有机会做个基因分析
<palomino|working> 颛顼 帝喾那个时代！
<pityonline> jyfl987: 金姓的少数民族占比率大些
<jyfl987> pityonline: 是啊 这个我是了解的
<iMadper|`> jyfl987: 三古貌似没有周...至少
<jyfl987> iMadper|`: 是么 额
<kevinyings> 温火炖烂
<namoamitabuddha> Old Chinese (simplified Chinese: 上古汉语; traditional Chinese: 上古漢語; pinyin: shànggǔ hànyǔ), also called Archaic Chinese in older works, refers to the form of Chinese spoken from the beginning of written records (around 1200 BC) until the 3rd century BC.
<iMadper|`> palomino|working: 颛顼那时候貌似也挺晚的了...
<palomino|working> .....
<namoamitabuddha> 现在并未发现商代前有汉语的存在。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 就算你引用了wiki 也没用 wiki那个创作者并不能保证这个
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 商周不同源 本来就不大可能
<pityonline> 三古是哪三古？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 什么商周不同源？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 商周是两个族属 周是征服民族
<kevinyings> 史马迁不会管这个
<namoamitabuddha> yandong: 然后？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你可以找下历史书 看看 那时候的国人与野人的制度
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那只是在说语言学
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 商代是盟主
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 周朝是封邦建国
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 说文字可能周用商的 但是发音不大可能吧 语言学也要管发音呢
<kevinyings>  namoamitabuddha：同意，特别是煮肉
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那只是推测
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 古代那时候分得不是很清
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就好象 PIE 是推测的
<jusss> ofan: 。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 周的封建 我如果真要追究起来 也可以认为是一种盟主权力得到增强的联盟嘛 周又不是只封子弟和功臣
<pityonline> http://baike.baidu.com/view/485305.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 三古_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他已经说了，上古汉语的读音是从中古推测的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个是 因为韵律学 反切什么的是 佛教传进来以后的事了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 在tty7里打开了X,但/dev/console貌似依然是指tty7,而不是tty7里的X
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这没办法，就像《诗经》中的读音韵律也是失传的吧
<kevinyings> 红烧肉
<kevinyings> 好甜
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 也许可以通过找古代的诗歌来研究  毕竟就算不讲严格押韵 也要讲究声调配合
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 除非乘时空机器回到过去
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 嘿嘿 你运气好 就当天神 运气不好 只是奴隶  再点背 碰到人祭 额
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不过那时候人打仗还不行 你可以折腾他们
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 回去了回不来了就悲剧了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得没什么 只是我要带个计算机过去
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 一人一本那个计划的不错
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 然后重建科技 至少提升科技的地位 提倡墨家 消灭儒家
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 被车裂的一定是你
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我考虑做弩搞他们
<jyfl987> 这是比较可行的方案
<jyfl987> 而且我可以考虑做成齿轮调节的 这个是现代人的优势 因为你会算抛物线  古人就不行
<jusss> ofan: /dev/console不能指X ?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你把时空机器一起带去就 OK 了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不用 就我一个就好 两个人就糟糕了 我可以在里面称王称霸 开馆授课
<jyfl987> 曾开发过《合金装备》、《实况足球》等大作的日本游戏业巨头KONAMI宣布，他们有四位员工参加了本届奥运会，其中一名已经获得了金牌，他就是体操男子个人全能冠军，内村航平。内村航平已经在奥运会上获得了三枚银牌，而现在，他拿到了第一枚金牌。除此之外，他还曾拿过9枚世界大赛的奖牌。
<jusss> adam8157: /dev/console不能指X ?
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200286.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: [多图]龙芯四核笔记本上市：售价或为4000元_Netbook 上网本 / 平板 / Ultrabook_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<jusss> 在tty7里开X和xterm,xterm里执行echo hi>/dev/console,hi并没有出现在xterm里，关闭X,tty7里显示出hi
<zodiac1111> 这个频道讨论的主题还真是宽广阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去买个龙芯那个来玩玩把
<jyfl987> 龙芯那款本造型跟mbp差不多 额
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 看评论
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 主频900MHz?四核？4K？ 去抢啊 XD
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 评论怎么了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: lol 那是主频而已
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不过，最终产品在一年后才得以量产。 一年之后，估计4000 就能I7了，要不就是超级本 不瞒你说 这块CPU纯运算虐的桌面级i7哭着找文明用语
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 没说倍频呢  不过这个好像无所谓 重要的是 终于有了个mips的 可用的本了 但是价格很坑爹 当然这不怪他们 就龙芯一个芯片能省几块钱
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我还真不信 这cpu能随便虐i7
<jyfl987> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 梦呢
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 这是反讽 你在德国待傻了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我知道 哈哈
<microcai> gebjgd:  intel cpu 没有降价的，只有直接退市
<jyfl987> microcai: 这款芯片你在rf玩过么
<microcai> jyfl987: 主要是那个 ATI 显卡贵，呵呵
<microcai> jyfl987: 没有。 在红旗只玩过8核的
<jyfl987> microcai: 反正你不光是要管cpu 就算cpu不要钱 其他成本也摆在那呢
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 4核 .. 双 CPU .....
<jyfl987> microcai: mips其实有显卡方案来着
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<jusss> microcai: 在xterm里echo hi>/dev/console,hi并没有出现在xterm里，关闭X,hi出现了，这是为什么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 他们搞ati的好无聊
<microcai> jusss:  当然， xterm 是 pts .
<microcai> jusss:  在 xterm 里执行一下 tty 就知道了
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是 NVIDIA 拒绝搞 mips 的驱动么
<jusss> microcai: 那/dev/console能代表pts吗？
<microcai> jusss:  不能
<jyfl987> microcai: 我是说本来他用嵌入式的显卡核心 可以主打省电牌 mips本身就超级省电来着
<jusss> microcai: console只能代表tty?
<microcai> jusss:  ... 不是代表
<jyfl987> microcai: 他那机器要能续航一天 你想想 就是我也动心啊
<jusss> microcai: 指向？
<microcai> jyfl987:  !  arm 已经能续航一天了啊！ android 啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 所以这是可行的嘛
<jusss> microcai: 我语文不好，表达能力也不好
<microcai> jusss:  console 默认是 /dev/tty . /dev/tty 指的是当前活动终端
<jusss> microcai: console指的是tty0,tty0指的是当前所在的tty
<microcai> jusss:  .. 哦， I see . :)
<jusss> microcai: console就不能指的是pts?
<microcai> jusss: 不能
<microcai> jusss: pts 是动态分配的
<jusss> microcai: 俺都被这些概念搞烦了
<microcai> jusss:  esay young man
<microcai> jusss:   to become a XX, a long way you have to go
<jusss> microcai: 嗯
<jusss> microcai: 俺也是昨天晚上才接触到/dev/console这个词
<jusss> tty都是虚拟console,而console最后一个指定的设备是tty0
<ayaka> 一个ldap权限问题 dn="uid=test,ou=ldapauth,dc=sumomo,dc=pri" 能 write 和 read 在 dn.base="ou=people,ou=auth,dc=sumomo,dc=pri"  中的attrs=userPassword,shadowLastChange吗
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/182342/
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 有啥好的管理短信的软件么？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 耳朵修的如何了？
<gaowen>  /topic
<nagato> 有谁用Vimperator 的? 请问怎么map <C-Tab>到 插入一个literal的 Tab (4个空格) ?
<namoamitabuddha> 什么 literal
<roylez_> huntxu: http://t100.qpic.cn/mblogpic/3c4dad1307c920c2d12a/460.gif
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 就是字面意义上的
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 就是说,vimperator默认的<C-Tab>是跳到下一个tab页面, 而我要变成插入一个4个空格的tab
<nagato> 用vimperator的高手呢?
<nagato> 都不见了么? 还是说这么早就开始做 "早'操'" 了?
 * nagato vimpertor 的高手, come out
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: vimperator 又不是给你插入的
<huntxu> roylez_: 你忙到不見人了
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 那你就不懂了, vimperator是万能的. (不要偏楼!!!)
 * ifceux 算法好难
<roylez_> huntxu: 白天忙了一天，晚上回来玩了一个小时三国杀
<nagato> ifceux: 啥算法?
<roylez_> huntxu: 还有1小时15分又开会
<huntxu> roylez_: 還在殺啊
<cleamoon> nagato, <C-n>不是下一个吗？
<nagato> roylez: 主席海湾三国杀?
<ifceux> nagato: 排序
<roylez_> huntxu: 找不到比这更脑残的游戏而已
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 我所知道的 map 只能把一个快捷键绑定到一个 ex
<nagato> cleamoon: 我是要用C-Tab去插入一个真正的Tab.....
<nagato> 难道现在开始偏楼了么....
<cleamoon> nagato, 什么叫4个空格的tab？
<nagato> cleamoon: 就是4个空格的tab喽
<namoamitabuddha> 他不是想四空格的 tab
<namoamitabuddha> 他是想 \t
<nagato> cleamoon: 你问我什么是苹果, 我也不知道怎么说啊....我只能说,就是苹果喽
<namoamitabuddha> 这个空格个数还依赖 tabstop
<namoamitabuddha> expandtab
<namoamitabuddha> softtabstop
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: vimperator里也有这些选项?
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你不是说 vimperator 万能的？
<namoamitabuddha> 例如在 2个空格处按下 tab 会自动对齐，而不是 4个空格
<cleamoon> nagato, 你说的是文字编辑时吗？
<nagato> 算了, 这里不行, 撤
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~$ glxgears -fullscreen
<widon> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<widon> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<widon> 232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 46.335 FPS
<widon> 226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 45.016 FPS
<widon> 怎么优化啊，以前都7，8百的
<widon> frames..
<huntxu> widon: 英文不好翻字典去...
<huntxu> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<ifceux> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMyODk3NjI4.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 舞动的排序算法 插入排序 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<widon> huntxu, 哪里不好了啊，终端下面复制粘贴的啊
<huntxu> widon: 自己看那句話啥意思
<widon> huntxu，看不懂，我该怎么做
<huntxu> widon: 看不懂就翻字典
<widon> huntxu
<widon> huntxu, 不明白，显示器刷新频率什么意思啊
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 没怎么用过第三方的短信，一直用默认的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 他不支持分类
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 短信还能分类？
<ixxvil> sup
<ixxvil> so yea that was hard
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 就是 Sentbox, Inbo
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: draft
<pityonline> ixxvil: Hi you are here again. Did you work it out?
<ixxvil> pityonline: yeah sort of lol
<ixxvil> i kinda put the project on hold
<ixxvil> because it's hard
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 哦，样式不一样
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: ？
<pityonline> ixxvil: Well, that's true.
<ixxvil> pityonline: ye
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我的默认是不分类的，如果有草稿会有红色显示，它是以对话形式记录的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 可能只是习惯上的问题，我用起来也没什么不适
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我这里好像还不会保存 sent sms
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 浏览器你用啥
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我目前用 Opera Mini 是专有软件
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我的是对话形式保存的，有已发送
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 默认的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: Chrome Lite?
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 那个烧流量
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，这个流量器不大好
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: Opera Mini 用过，不是我的菜
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 感觉 Android 上的软件其实好用的并不多
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 每个软件都有它的毛病，唉
<nagato> pityonline: 自己写一个就是了
<pityonline> nagato: 自己想一个就是了
<nagato> pityonline: 用的人不知道写软件的人的幸苦啊
<nagato> 就在那里说风凉话
<pityonline> nagato: 不是说风凉话，是很多地方有待改进
<nagato> pityonline: 那你就直接去提交patch什么的啊
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 最重要是闭源软件
<nagato> 说话不如行动
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~$ export vblank_mode=0
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: android 上的软件也能提交 patch 吗？就算可以，我也得会呀
<widon> 这样改了就600多了。不知道以前这样设置有什么用。。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不是我说提交 patch 的
<nagato> 一个email attach diff就是了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: android 上很多软件都是闭源的吧
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不过如果是开源软件是可以。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不要对我说啊
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: sorry metion 错了
<nagato> 如果是闭源的, 就去feature request
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 刚才你觉得 vimperator 怎么怎么，也可以去提交 patch
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你俩都是 n 开头的
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 我有没说它糟糕, 我是问怎么插入tab....
<nagato> 纠结, 现在的人就是爱误会别人的意思
<pityonline> nagato: 作为一个普通用来来讲，他们关注的只是平常使用的体验
<nagato> 不说了, 这种情况好坏自知, 撤了
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: vimperator 的 insert-mode 的功能完全不能和 vim 比。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我装的几个都是开源的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 比如？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: firefox
<nagato> 就像有人说的, 最糟糕的是用C++的都是些糟糕的程序员, 我看, 其他地方也差不多
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我装的几个很多是开源的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 呃
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我的手机空间太小，装不下
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不是所有，刚才说的 Opera Mini （其实不是 Opera Mini，是国内版本）
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 软件开源，我装的是 apk 包
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 是能翻墙那个吧？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不能
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 国内版本
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 欧朋
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 哦，如果自己去改那些软件，可能会有很多不稳定情况出现
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 主要是对 android 这个平台完全不了解。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 就算是 PC 上的软件
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 也很少去动手术的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 他说的那种 geek programmer 就另当别论了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，我也不太懂，所以很多地方说不上话，只能从普通用户地角度去看那些软件
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 最直接的是软件好不好用，当然也和自己的手持设备有关
<jusss> iGoogle: 打开vlc会引起什么系统变化吗？就是能把打开vlc定义成一个事件吗？
<buyongbaiduyebuy> test
<buyongbaiduyebuy> tset
 * pityonline NowPlaying Highway to Hell by AC/DC
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 不过 开源软件(Open Source) 的本意是要让使用者参与到代码的工作
<jusss> iGoogle: 还有系统事件有没有列表？不是工作列表是事件列表
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 自由软件(Free) 更加强调用户的自由。
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，参与程度不一样
<jusss> pityonline: 刚有人发Global Notice,你们收到了吗？
<zodiac1111> en
<jusss> zodiac1111: 那句话是啥意思？
<ixxvil> oh god
<zodiac1111> 那是什么东西?莫非类似网游中的小喇叭....
<ixxvil> that window thing again
<ixxvil> lol
 * ixxvil sighs
<zodiac1111> jusss: 谷歌翻译.其他不懂
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆精
<pityonline> jusss: 收到了，freenode 的人发的
<jusss> pityonline: 是啥意思？
<zodiac1111> RMB玩家 = =
<jusss> 看不到最大的不公正？
<pityonline> jusss: 不懂，可能是个警句之类的
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393175
<alvin_rxg> Title: 碉堡了！牛人恶搞歌曲《玩死曲婉婷》 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<jusss> pityonline: 感觉跟在为某件事喊冤似的
<pityonline> jusss: 可以理解为蒙上你眼睛你就看不见了，lol
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我除了 opera 都是开源的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: Good for you.
<pl_014> 搜到 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quellchrist_Falconer 上有刚才的那句
<alvin_rxg> Title: Quellcrist Falconer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<roylez_> pityonline: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393812
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一种新的治疗聋哑人的方法 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<jusss> pityonline: 俺怎么感觉是人眼看不到突出的不公平
<pityonline> roylez_: 我已经免疫了啊
<pityonline> jusss: 你的感觉是对的
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我之前不是提到了 F-Droid
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 有印象
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 自由软件的 package management
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 只不过我这里好像有问题，于是直接上去下载了
<hamo> roylez_ 没人管了果然得瑟了...lol
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393812
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一种新的治疗聋哑人的方法 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<hamo> roylez_ 手机党，观看不能..帮我记lb上回去看
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我要求不很高，只要能正常使用，别老崩溃就好，不分开源闭源
<roylez_> pityonline: 叫你丫免疫 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饭后者别看！别看别看！“猴片之亲戚猩猩” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<jusss> hamo: lb是啥
<pityonline> NowPlaying Girls Got the Rhythmn
<hamo> jusss 小秘密..现在不告诉你
<pityonline> roylez_: 我就算蹲一泡屎跟前吃饭也吃得下去
<ixxvil> ok
<hamo> pityonline 重口P姐
<pityonline> hamo: 客气客气
<jusss> hamo: 难道是勇士和踢人狂魔间的小东东，俺懂了，:p
<pityonline> 这个 ixxvil 总是神出鬼没的
<hamo> roylez_ 发妖王给p姐
<roylez_> jusss: 你需要学习下 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饭后者别看！别看别看！“猴片之亲戚猩猩” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<roylez_> hamo: 再看一遍准备开会
<jusss> roylez_: 俺是手机用户，表示看不了。。。
<jusss> 手机没那个视频插件
 * pityonline 孤独的 roylez_ 
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<roylez_> 你们都得死
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 对了，你 root 了么
<hamo> Guest23234 不用怕，他没帽子
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: yes
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 是在 linux 下操作的么？
<Guest23234> hamo: 他变身不就有了，
<hamo> Guest23234 要开会的男淫可以尽情调戏
<Guest23234> hamo: 你啥时也搞个光环照耀下俺呀，让俺也kick一下下
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 你好像提到 xda?
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 从前上过几次
<Guest23234> xda-development
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 你是用 xda 里面提供的办法搞的？
<pityonline> NowPlaying Let's Make It by AC/DC....
<Guest23234> 好像拼错了。。。
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 不是，我刷的 cyanogenmod，默认就是 rooted
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 整个系统都被刷了？
<hamo> Guest23234 我还自身难保..下次搞个光环来照耀你一下
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 刷机就是重装系统了
<jusss> hamo: 嗯
<jusss> hamo: 看来乐乐今天是变不了身了，他遁了
<hamo> jusss 要开会的男淫嘛..尽情调戏就是了..lol
<jusss> hamo: 我们都变roylez尾巴吧
<roylez__> 哇咔咔
<hamo> roylez__ ...马上到家，回家再说
<adam8157> 0_0
<roylez__> hamo: 嗯
<roylez__> iGoogle: ，
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~$ sudo echo options radeon modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf
<widon> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf: Permission denied
<widon> 怎么关掉KMS啊
<namoamitabuddha> widon: 为什么要关掉 KMS
<hamo> widon sudo不能覆盖重定向.. sudo -c 把命令引起来放后面
<pityonline> widon: echo 与 > 之间的字符要用 "" 包起来吧？
<roylez__> hamo: 勇士也是andchat?
<hamo> roylez__ yep
<roylez__> hamo: 俺也是
<roylez__> hamo: 对于全键盘的android,有quick lauch,能快捷键切换窗口打开东东，很爽的
<Freebuilder> 把鼠标左键设置回了左边，竟有些不太习惯。
<jusss> Freebuilder: 左手鼠标很不错的
<Freebuilder> jusss, 我时左时右
<Freebuilder> jusss, 两个鼠标很爽
<jusss> Freebuilder: 同时两个鼠标？
<qsort> 丽黑字体好难设定得好
<jusss> Cherrot: long time no see
<tcpct> 最近的arch变动真大，请问大便的新版什么时候出
<namoamitabuddha> LONG TIME NO SEE -- CHINGLISH BY CHENLONG
<namoamitabuddha> tcpct: 大约半年后吧可能
<Freebuilder> jusss, 左右各一个，同样的型号，同样的速度。爱怎么用就怎么用。左右手都不累。
<namoamitabuddha> tcpct: 心脏 wheezy 冻结了
<namoamitabuddha> tcpct: 现在
<tcpct> ？什么冻洁了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: In order to install CyanogenMod, your device's boot loader needs to be unlocked.
<namoamitabuddha> tcpct: wheezy
<namoamitabuddha> tcpct: Debian Wheezy
<tcpct> 哦知道了 谢了 大便的稳定更新好慢
<namoamitabuddha> 一般周期为2年左右
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 哦，好像要先刷一下 bootloader，有 clockworkmod
<tcpct> 2年…的确稳定
<jusss> Freebuilder: 同时两个指针在屏幕上？
<Freebuilder> jusss, 一个
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 目前还不敢刷，就是研究下怎么回事
<jusss> Freebuilder: 两个才更爽
<Freebuilder> jusss, 你去开发吧
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你买android了？
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 如果手机上没啥重要东西，随便刷，现在手机大都刷不死
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices
<alvin_rxg> Title: Officially Supported Devices | CyanogenMod (@ cyanogenmod.com)
<tcpct> 现在感觉还是hp touchpad爽
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 上面有你的型号吗？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 我的不在它列表上
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7e948b4djw1dvn3lgb8vxg.gif
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 没
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你用的什么？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 华为，但小型号是 C 打头的
<iGoogle> jusss: xinput去加一个光标。
<iGoogle> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<adam8157> roylez_: 你毁我啊
<iGoogle> The page you are looking for is temporarily unavailable.
<iGoogle>  Please try again later.
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 没办法了哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 我训练你像贝爷学习
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: xda 上比较多一些
<jusss> iGoogle: 打开vlc能定义成事件不
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: FREE YOUR ANDROID 做不到了
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 呃
<tcpct> 恩 安卓有时候真垃圾
<jusss> iGoogle: 还有系统事件从那能查看
<pityonline> tcpct: +1
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: root又不需要刷机。。。刷机也不用root...
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我目前需要 root
<iGoogle> jusss: 你要分清楚啥事件。如果是说upstart的，vlc至少要在init有一个配置
<archl> 阿。想要钱。
<jusss> iGoogle: vlc没有那个配置，
<iGoogle> 当然没。
<iGoogle> 自己搞一个
<iGoogle> 事件，太笼统。应该说服务。服务需要脚本支持start restart stop等参数
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: Google Play 里的一键 root 之类的工具试过吗？
<jusss> iGoogle: 俺的想法是监视所有东东的变化
<iGoogle> 东东，更笼统啊。
<jusss> iGoogle: 所有变化的东东都能定义为事件，
<iGoogle> 。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 包括vlc的关闭打开甚至它播放某个指定的视频，这都应该能定义成一个事件
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 有人用systemd来启动xinit的么？
<iGoogle> 这些不能叫事件。
<jusss> iGoogle: 但upstart貌似没这么牛X
<jusss> iGoogle: 这只是俺的想法
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: what?
<iGoogle> 你东东去。先分类清楚。
<iGoogle> 文件改变，鼠标键盘事件，设备接口变化，这些个监视
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 你不说要 root 吗？有的机型只要用一键 root 工具就可以 root
<jusss> iGoogle: 让upstart去监视进程，监视文件
<iGoogle> upstart只是一个启动管理。哪里管事件了。
<jusss> iGoogle: 监视进程能判断vlc的打开关闭，监视文件判断文件
<iGoogle> 你概念模糊。去读“*nix一切都是文件”。理解先。
<jusss> iGoogle: 俺希望upstart能满足俺的想法
<iGoogle> 你比微菜更猛
<jusss> iGoogle: 那好吧，要求次一点，能不能搞个daemon监视进程的改变
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 算了
<iGoogle> 有时间，学脚本去吧。啥都能搞定。
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: :)
<jusss> iGoogle: 俺开两个X,脚本能自动在X里打开vlc播放指定视频吗
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你想root可以搜下superoneclick这个工具
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: exe
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 就是刚才 pityonline 说的
<St_Ghost> hi
<adam8157> roylez_: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/584/5849849/medium/5849849.jpg
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你搜下你那个型号的root教程在度娘上，应该有
<archl> roylez_: 了了。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 有，For Windows
<St_Ghost> ...
<tcpct> iGoogle是神？
<adam8157> pityonline: R.E.M, The Smiths, The Who 不错, ggarlic给拷的
<pityonline> adam8157: 我有 R.E.M 全套，后两者听说过，还没听
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你有何必一定要在lin下呢， alvin_rxg 那厮是在lin下root的，你去问他吧
<pityonline> adam8157: R.E.M 是比较耐听的，还有 U2
<adam8157> pityonline: U2偏流行了吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 因为融入过电子乐？
<adam8157> pityonline: 没咋听 不懂 0_0
<pityonline> adam8157: U2 也算偏流行吧，不过很耐听
<St_Ghost> 好像很高端的样子...
<tcpct> 什么歌曲 能普及一下么？
<kingheaven> 听听Walk On吧
<kingheaven> 我最推崇的
<hamo> roylez_: 大猩猩那个口真重...
<roylez_> hamo: 清淡...
<ixxvil> ok
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...看来你得看两女一杯了...
<ixxvil> ditched utty and using kitty
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702 福利
<alvin_rxg> Title: 饭后者别看！别看别看！“猴片之亲戚猩猩” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<ixxvil> lookks cleaner i think
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去,
<St_Ghost> AcFun 一般都去B站
<St_Ghost> A站以前看 元首
<adam8157> pityonline: 推荐Ozzy啊
<St_Ghost> 十万个冷笑话 也蛮好看的
<hamo> St_Ghost: 十万个冷笑话只有一集是吧？
<St_Ghost> 目前只有一集
<Charlie_S> 我的终端变白屏是怎么回事
<St_Ghost> 第二集在筹划中
<tcpct> 听音乐 我还是喜欢轻音乐和摇滚
<St_Ghost> 轻音乐
<St_Ghost> 以前Kugou论坛很多好音乐
<St_Ghost> 很多冷门的歌曲,现在不知道怎么样里
<St_Ghost> 很久没去里
<archl> St_Ghost: 音乐好的太多了。
<archl> adam8157:  ozzy？海星？
<tcpct> 恩 什么论坛都有
<St_Ghost> 表示还是喜欢一些冷门的好听的歌曲
<adam8157> archl: Ozzy Osbourne
<St_Ghost> 不过 中国好声音 倒是让我的MP3多了更多的歌曲
<archl> adam8157: 这么丑的着装风格，，
<adam8157> ..
 * adam8157 #nowplaying AC/DC - Thunderstruck
<archl> adam8157: 又搞这些。。。、
<tcpct> 好听就好
<pityonline> adam8157: 有空听听
<archl> adam8157: 好好的去听那些没歌词的纯音乐就好了
<St_Ghost> 有熟悉evulotion的么?
<adam8157> archl: =m=
<St_Ghost> 设置规则后, 怎么执行啊
<St_Ghost> =。=
<adam8157> St_Ghost: 所有人异口同声: evulotion很烂
<St_Ghost> 求推荐其他
<adam8157> St_Ghost: 我没用过, 但我所有的同事都这么说
<genophy> 问个问题，ubuntu 12.04 安装 ati 显卡驱动后，有时无法关机，停在关机界面，只能强行按电源关机。。这问题有已经解决的吗？？？？
<St_Ghost> A卡的悲剧
<tcpct> ？邮件客户端么？
<St_Ghost> 对
<adam8157> St_Ghost: thunderbird
<St_Ghost> 额/
<namoamitabuddha> genophy: 为什么装闭源驱动
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] thunderbird
<St_Ghost> 那个多账户的话会不会乱掉？
<DiFish> hi!
<St_Ghost> hello~
<St_Ghost> Kugou~
<DiFish> say chinese
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 没乱吧。
<tcpct> 用雷鸟阿
<St_Ghost> 好，那我就用Thunderbird
<DiFish> heh kk I see all box
<St_Ghost> 企业邮箱。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 雷鸟就是thunderbird
<genophy> namoamitabuddha, 因为原来的开源驱动，sensors 温度通常达到60+，闭源驱动温度稳定在50左右。。。
<St_Ghost> 都很高的温度
<tcpct> 我就是用企业邮箱用thunderbird
<St_Ghost> OK
<St_Ghost> Get it
<genophy> 我不希望，笔记本温度过高，就想用闭源驱动，但是，这无法正常关机的问题有解决的吗？
<St_Ghost> 好像A卡都有很多奇奇怪怪的问题
<genophy> 额～～
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] i卡最方便
<genophy> 嗯，同意。可是已经是A卡了，没办法。。
<tcpct> i卡玩游戏怎么样？
<nagato> 有谁用过Guile的?
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 不玩大型的，没问题的。。。现在的网游，一般都能玩。
<tcpct> i卡的核心显卡有多大显存？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 和内存一起的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] inter显卡，，，集成显卡。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 好像很少独显吧。
<tcpct> 不玩网游，就是在ubuntu下偶尔玩下
<tcpct> 单机
<tcpct> 集成也有显存的吧
<archl> A 卡叉叉
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 和内存共用。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: superoneclick 竟然能在 linux 下跑
<St_Ghost> 话说， 先帮他解决A卡的问题吧
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 额  其实发现goagent也可以直接wine
<tcpct> 恩 我还是n卡吧
<genophy> St_Ghost, 谢谢.
<St_Ghost> 额～～谢早了
<St_Ghost> 还不知道怎么解决呢
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] superoneclick可以直接跑？
<genophy> 呵呵。
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 wine
<namoamitabuddha> 他是 C# 程序
<namoamitabuddha> 用 mono 加载
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] wine goagent 干吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是呀,GoAgent不是有linux版么?
<archl> wine能搞的简单些-单一平台，依赖关系固定
<archl> 虽然稳定性未必
<genophy> 关于ati无法关机，我使用了这个方法还是不奏效：http://www.cnblogs.com/healthy-tree/archive/2012/02/16/2354366.html。也sudo aticonfig --acpi-services=off 过。。。但是刚开机，都能关机；但时间用久了，就卡死在关机界面。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu 无法关机 - healthy_tree - 博客园 (@ cnblogs.com)
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 下个mac玩玩看。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] wine gogent简单啊……直接填好app id就可以永乐
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 用了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 什么都不用搞……
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我直接vpn的
<ixxvil> ok
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 那linux不一样吗
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 不是直接用吗
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 你懂的 有时候 懒得去设置了……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 好吧……唉
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不要鄙视我
<ixxvil> ok
<DiFish> kk lets see if I can see chinese
<ixxvil> can you guys type chinese now
<tcpct> ok
<DiFish> chinese
<ixxvil> well i'll never see chinese
<ixxvil> bcause i dont have the language support pack
<ixxvil> heh
<namoamitabuddha> ixxvil: Ubuntu?
<ixxvil> namoamitabuddha: an windows
<namoamitabuddha> ixxvil: English Operating System?
<ixxvil> ye
<DiFish> yep
<DiFish> anything chinese?
<DiFish> type chi
<ixxvil> nothing
<alvin_rxg> 傻逼
<DiFish> lets see
<DiFish> dang! I see boxes
<DiFish> :(
<ixxvil> ye i see the boxes
<ixxvil> thats because you cant read chinese
<ixxvil> but irssint lagging anymore
<DiFish> no I see good boxes, not the ugly ones
<ixxvil> phew
<ixxvil> right
<tcpct> ？
<DiFish> another box
<ixxvil> phew
<ixxvil> fixed
<alvin_rxg> 煞笔
<tcpct> too speed
<DiFish> anyone here support for lubunut?
<ixxvil> oh no
<DiFish> err lubuntu?
<ixxvil> irssi still messed up
<ixxvil> lol
<ixxvil> 18:20 < alvin_rxg> ▒o, on kuwaitistani intertubes VPN'd through cali.
<ixxvil> that line messed it up
<namoamitabuddha> Because of lack of CHinese fonts.
<alvin_rxg> 大笨蛋
<St_Ghost> 刚刚遇到的问题， 在Google大陆 搜索字中有 “令” 会被重置？
<ixxvil> yeah
<ixxvil> fucking up irssi again
<St_Ghost> why
<ixxvil> more chinese typed in here, the more it messes up irssi
<ixxvil> lol
<St_Ghost> so you means we need to use EN?
<DiFish> holy weirdness
<namoamitabuddha> Nope
<alvin_rxg> 超级白痴
<DiFish> I see so many boxes and was that real google or is my irssi translating?
<ixxvil> did alvin_rxg say something in chinese now
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。管理员呢……
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: no
<ixxvil> DiFish: no its just messed up irssi or ptty
<tcpct> alvin_rxg: 你嘛呢？
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: i'm kidding
<DiFish> kk I feel like troll+spammer
<DiFish> am out
<ixxvil> me too
<ixxvil> im done fixing this shit
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] forget him
<jzmer> ixxvil 是特务
<tcpct> 你们可以私聊么？
<jzmer> DiFish: 也是特务
<alvin_rxg> DiFish: u forget the someting for fallbacks in Region settings
<jzmer> 建议把这两个人提出 该频道
<DiFish> jzmer: you missed a h in there
<alvin_rxg> DiFish: it might be something like this: Add Support for Asian Fonts
<jzmer> adaam: ping
<jzmer> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> jzmer: pong
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jzmer> adam8157: ixxvil 和 DiFish 我建议把他们踢出去
<adam8157> jzmer: why?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……给这哥们儿跪了 人家交流人家的 你凑什么热闹
<tcpct> ？
<jzmer> adam8157: 他们刚才在 blinkenshell 商讨#ubuntu-cn的op权限
<DiFish> tcpct: welcome back
<adam8157> jzmer: 商讨就商讨呗, 我锻炼去了 afk
<tcpct> ？
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: blinkenshell
<jzmer> adam8157: 回来回来，他们会尝试盗取op权限的
<tcpct> DiFish: hi
<DiFish> namoamitabuddha: don't listen to jzmer
<DiFish> he is liar
<DiFish> so anyone kind of feel like helping me with lubuntu?
<archl> adam8157: 去练街舞把。
<jzmer> adam8157: 把他们踢出去，保障我们的安全
<namoamitabuddha> DiFish: Ubuntu?
<DiFish> I have installed it but it just sits in *Starting bluetooth       [OK]
<DiFish> doesn't boot
<DiFish> :(
<jzmer> 这两个人密谋夺取op权限，非常危险
<DiFish> but if I press ctrl+alt+del then it issues a reboot
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: u forget the someting for fallbacks in Region settings
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: it might be something like this: Add Support for Asian Fonts
<ixxvil> alvin_rxg: ye i know
<jzmer> roylez: ping
<tcpct> ？？？？？？？？？？？
<namoamitabuddha> DiFish: $ sudo aptitude install '~nwqy'
<namoamitabuddha> DiFish: That's Okay!
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 一个提供 shell 的地方
<DiFish> erm I can't even boot
<tcpct> nwqy？
<DiFish> no splash screen
<DiFish> I think I need to issue something in grub
<St_Ghost> yo yo check it out
<alvin_rxg> DiFish: #ubuntu
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 这两个人利用那里作为篡权的策源地
<namoamitabuddha> DiFish: Do you see my command?
<DiFish> evilbetty: $sudo aptitude install '`nwqy' ?
<jzmer> 同胞们，我们频道的安全到了最后的时刻
<DiFish> ?
<DiFish> where did that evilbetty come from?
<St_Ghost> 没这么严重吧
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 求 log
<alvin_rxg> jzmer: 艹，别啥事都阶级斗争
<namoamitabuddha> sudo aptitude install '~nwqy'
<St_Ghost> for what?
<namoamitabuddha> Not `nwqy
<DiFish> but its not actually booting
<DiFish> I need to reach console first to issue that right?
<jzmer> St_Ghost: 你们现在连上 blinkenshell 就知道了
<DiFish> but its stuck in the booting process
<DiFish> I select "start ubuntu with 3.1 kernel....(generic)"
<alvin_rxg> DiFish: please move to #ubuntu or #lubuntu
<DiFish> awww
<DiFish> kk thanks
<DiFish> :)
<tcpct> 3.1? 有点老
<DiFish> I don't know, its something 3.xx, need to reboot to see
<alvin_rxg> tcpct: 我的太老了
<DiFish> anyways I am going back to ubuntu english
<ixxvil> ok
<tcpct> 恩 go out了
<jzmer> ixxvil: how's it going with your usurpation, ptolemy?
<jzmer> ixxvil: your plot with cube shall be revealed
<archl> 。。。
<jzmer> ixxvil: this is our channel, not yours.
<jzmer> you deranged folks came to the wrong place for op rights
<alvin_rxg> 他被洗脑过了
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: ignore him . xD
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 我没有。请到 blinkenshell 的 irc 求 log 真相会大白的
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~$ vsplay
<widon> /home/widon/software/bin/vsplay: line 5: urlencode: command not found
<widon> urlencode哪个包里面的啊
<alvin_rxg> widon: url-file search urlencode
<macrossyu> whoami
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: ping
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 那个 IRC 哪有 log
<alvin_rxg> widon: apt-file search urlencode        前边错了
<jzmer> blinkenshell 的 irc 里有 log
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 给地址
<widon> alvin_bo, 恩，我试试
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 自己 google 吧……
<jzmer> !g blinkenshell
<jzmer> !h
<jzmer> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 你这完全不负责任
<genophy> 算了，我下了。。对于ati，慢慢折腾～～
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 我给你的你会怀疑，而google 才会给出你不会怀疑的答案
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 你给地址啊
<jzmer> irc.blinkenshell.org
<MasterKong> 我装双系统 fedora 毁了 Windows也启动不了了 啊啊
<MasterKong> 好伤心 help me
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 用光盘可以恢复
<ofan> jzmer: 你干啥了 要负责任
<jzmer> MasterKong: 装个uefi 双启动
<jzmer> 两个家伙要篡opo权限
<jzmer> s/opo/op
<ofan> 怎么篡
<jzmer> ofan: 我很负责地揭发他们
<widon> alvin_bo, 果真好使，太隐蔽了gridsite-clients: /usr/bin/urlencode
<MasterKong> 双启动什么意思
<jzmer> ofan: 相关信息涉及个人隐私，请去查log
<MasterKong> 怎么修复 盗版
<MasterKong> 盗版Windows光盘可以吗
<MasterKong> grub loading welcome to GRUB! error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<namoamitabuddha> 不可以
<jzmer> windows 现在也不贵
<jzmer> 如果单位里面有，可以顺手装家里的
<MasterKong> 没有条件 买Windows多花不来
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 要用 ubuntu 修复
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] MasterKong 可以的 以前我恢复过 不过命令忘了
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 你可以google 一下
<ofan> MasterKong: 啥系统
<MasterKong> fedora的
<ofan> 修复啥
<MasterKong> grub loading welcome to GRUB! error: no such partition. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>
<ofan> MasterKong: 找个pe系统进去bootsec 修复mbr
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] linux可以进去咩？
<MasterKong> 两个都进不去
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他要 grub-install 吧
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 有没有什么专门用来桌面美化的软件?
<MasterKong> 是不是用的同一个引导啊
<ofan> compiz
<MasterKong> [22:50] (namoamitabuddha) ofan: 他要 grub-install 吧
<MasterKong> 怎么做？
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 没有 log 吧
<ofan> 你得先进linux才行，或者livecd挂载根分区
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: jzhmer?
<MasterKong> 嗯  这个引导是linux安装创建的？
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 你得要log , server admin 应该会提供的
<ofan> 竟然掉线了
<ofan> nnd 又掉线了
<ofan> MasterKong: 没事别pm
<MasterKong> Pm是什么意思
<ofan> 悄悄话
<MasterKong> 哈哈 我还不太懂用这个聊天
<zodiac1111> 对于新人 最无痛的方法是买个硬盘独立装
<MasterKong> 对 我现在后悔起来了
<ofan> MasterKong: 照我说的搞就行
<UbuntuTalk> Zc He 的昵称已更改为 LT21。
<MasterKong> 想买一个硬盘
<zodiac1111> 但是那样基本学不到(某些)知识 ==
<MasterKong> 你让我用fedora光盘~修复？
<ofan> MasterKong: 能进grub的命令行么
<MasterKong> 可以的
<MasterKong> 现在又有新错误了
<ofan> root (hd0,1)
<ofan> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdax
<ofan> initrd ..
<ofan> MasterKong: (hd0,1)改成你的boot分区
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: grub2?
<MasterKong> GRUB loading Welcome to GRUB error: unknow filesystem grub rescue>
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 咋了
<qsort> zodiac1111: 钱也痛啊。虚拟机v5
<ofan> MasterKong: 为毛我说的你不看
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: insmod ext2
<zodiac1111> qsort: 虚拟机用着痛 哈哈哈
<MasterKong> 哦 我看了
<MasterKong> 我在
<qsort> zodiac1111: 机器好的不怕
<MasterKong> 做呢
<zodiac1111> qsort: 反正我是买了几块硬盘,Fedora平时用 win当移动硬盘/应急用 另外几块小点的折腾用
 * ofan 买个NAS什么都不用愁了
<qsort> zodiac1111: 收藏家。你不会是八哥吧
<ofan> 直接搞无盘系统
<zodiac1111> qsort: 八哥是谁...不认识..
<MasterKong> [23:00] (ofan) root (hd0,1)
<MasterKong> Unknown command
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: set root=(hd0,1)
<ofan> set root
<qsort> zodiac1111: ubuntu论坛风云人物。。。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/UonDC.png
<MasterKong> O
<MasterKong> Not a assignment
 * zodiac1111 在下也就小啰啰一个,怒刷存在感 = =
<MasterKong> Why
<MasterKong> [23:09] (MasterKong) Not a assignment
<ofan> zodiac1111: 小萝莉？
<zodiac1111> ofan: 斜眼
<zodiac1111> 新世纪滴 lolicon
<ofan> MasterKong: set root='(hd0,1)'
<MasterKong> O 我试试
<MasterKong> 哦 行
<qsort> MasterKong: 重新安装grub2吧。如果你有liveusb或者livecd.
<MasterKong> 我有安装时的fedora镜像文件
<widon> suspend也可以断电吧
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] suspend断电不成休眠了么
<MasterKong> root过后 再要做的是什么
<widon> 只有suspend这一个选项啊
<widon> 代替poweroff了
<ofan> MasterKong: linux /vmlinux root=/dev/sda
<ofan> MasterKong: 内核文件和根分区改成你的
<MasterKong> 嗯 ？没听懂
<ofan> MasterKong: /vmlinux改成你系统的内核文件名，可以按tab补全
<MasterKong> Tab 没有用的
<ofan> MasterKong: 那就是你root错了
<ofan> MasterKong: 还是弄个光盘重装吧
<qsort> MasterKong: 你是用的ubuntu吧
<MasterKong> 哦 linux好了 Windows也就好了吗
<MasterKong> 不是的 是fedora的
<qsort> MasterKong: 你就差个引导器。是吧
<MasterKong> 嗯 因为我在Windows下删掉了一个分区
<ofan> windows下操作分区会直接删掉linux分区
<qsort> MasterKong:boot在那里吗
<MasterKong> 对 我boot在c 盘的 没有删
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啊？
<qsort> MasterKong: 我说的是linux下的/boot
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啊啥
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: windows 操作分区会直接删除 linux 分区
<ofan> 咋了
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 具体看你删除的是什么分区。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这是怎么回事
<MasterKong> 设置是root（hd0,1）
<ofan> 用win的磁盘管理操作分区直接抹掉不识别的文件系统
<qsort> MasterKong: 你删除的分区是什么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: win的问题
<MasterKong> 我想我是把装fedora的那个分区给删了
<MasterKong> 我分了两个25
<MasterKong> G
<ofan> ghost对linux分区也支持的不好
<ofan> 直接丢分区表
<qsort> MasterKong: 重装吧.或者用fdisk重建windows的主引导记录，再重装。dude.
<MasterKong> 啊 是Windows的坏了吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是不是在存在逻辑分区的情况下才会发生？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 忘了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我有一次就这样遇到了，无奈用 testdisk 修复
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后我去 ##windows 问
<ofan> 所以不要用win的工具
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他们认为不应会发生这样的事情，如果有是 windows 的重要 bug 要我提交（当然不可能咯）
<qsort> MasterKong: 安装fedora会修改原来的主引导记录，然后现在你把fedora删除了，fedora的引导器无法引导系统，你要修复主引导记录能才引导你的windows。至于linux 已经被你删除了
<ofan> Linux的工具都支持
<MasterKong> 分了两个25G 应该是把安装linux的25G给删了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 提交也估计也米用
<qsort> MasterKong: 你想干嘛
<MasterKong> O
<ofan> 这个明显的，肯定是故意的
<MasterKong> 没有故意啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我也估计是故意的。
<MasterKong> 什么linux工具能够修复谢谢
<ofan> MasterKong: 你重装吧
<qsort> MasterKong: 修复什么
<MasterKong> 引导啊
<qsort> MasterKong: 干嘛删除fedora的分区。
<ofan> MasterKong: 你手机上的irc?
<qsort> MasterKong: 你现在什么环境
<MasterKong> 我说了 我分了2个25G
<MasterKong> Android
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，我知道了
<namoamitabuddha> 他是想把 fedora 删掉
<qsort> MasterKong: ok.有别的电脑或者光盘 u盘什么么
<namoamitabuddha> 然后变成 windows 的分区
<namoamitabuddha> 明白了
<qsort> :-D 后悔又后悔了。
<ofan> MasterKong: 修复windows用pe
<qsort> 后悔安装了fedora，更后悔在不明真相的情况下把它给删除了。lol
<MasterKong> 哦 别提了
<ofan> MasterKong: 你还是先在虚拟机里装linux
<ofan> MasterKong: 进pe系统 bootset修复下mbr就行
<qsort> MasterKong: 你手头有什么东西可以进你的电脑。
<MasterKong> 用了一年了 觉得不过瘾 哈哈
<MasterKong> 一大堆u盘 没一个能进系统的 ...后悔死了
<qsort> MasterKong: 自己去网吧做一个liveusb pe吧。
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 你刚才说 d 版的 windows?
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 是 ghost 版本的还是完整的安装的？
<MasterKong> fedora镜像文件刻录光盘 能用吗
<MasterKong> 完整的啊
<qsort> MasterKong: 也可以。
<qsort> 有光盘当然可以了。
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 就看你的技术了
<MasterKong> 我现在担心的是Windows一下也崩溃了
<ofan> 蹦了就蹦了
<MasterKong> 技术啊  我晕
<qsort> MasterKong: 多数情况下不会崩溃，除了你刻意去删除它
<MasterKong> 崩溃 我非伤心死不可
<ofan> 一了百了
<qsort> MasterKong: 里面有不少苍老师？
<MasterKong> 天哪
<MasterKong> 这个值得怕吗
<MasterKong> 问大家下  移动硬盘要多少钱
<qsort> MasterKong: 你有光盘？
<ofan> MasterKong: 好几百
<MasterKong> 现在只有镜像文件啦
<MasterKong> 给我推荐个牌子啊 我去买一个 下次把fedora装到硬盘里
<qsort> MasterKong: 能搞成光盘吧。
<MasterKong> 嗯 等明天什么都好办今晚不能动手了
<MasterKong> 希捷的硬盘哪里好啊
<qsort> MasterKong: 用linux不准备一个liveusb都不好意思了。
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 我以前一直没
<ofan> 我一直都没
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你有两台电脑么
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: no
<ofan> 两台电脑+1
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你有修复光盘吗
<ofan> 再加个平板
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: no
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 引导器像他那样搞坏你咋整
<lainme> 想有两台电脑
<ofan> 再加个nas
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: ArchLinux 安装 usb
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你连系统都进不了！
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 任何一个都进不了。
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: ArchLinux 安装用的 USB Stck
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: Stick*
<MasterKong> 好悲催 竟然不晓得linux会破坏Windows分区
<ofan> /boot单独分个去就行
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你那个不就是liveusb.
<ofan> MasterKong: 毛
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: dd。。。
<ofan> MasterKong: 是windows破坏linux分区
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 可以算，也可以不算。
<MasterKong> 早知道我不安装了
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你不得不承认，它是个修复工具。
<qsort> MasterKong: 你是没搞清楚原理就那个了。
<qsort> MasterKong: 先重建mbr再删除也不迟
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 现在换了个 liveusb
<MasterKong> 我当他是虚拟机里的一样呢
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 货真价实，有 X
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你对liveusb的理解太狭隘了。
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: Live 要 Live 到能用才能算 Live
<MasterKong> Liveusb能干什么
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 不能独立使用，只能做做简单活的不能算
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 否则的话，只要能独立启动的系统，都可以算 live system
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 你怎么看tiny core.
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 没用过
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 来自wiki. A live USB is a USB flash drive or a USB external hard disk drive containing a full operating system that can be booted.
<qsort> namoamitabuddha: 干嘛非要X》》》？？？
<jade-shan> yunyun811203
<namoamitabuddha> qsort: 不是非要 X
<MasterKong>  把镜像文件里有引导吗
<MasterKong> 镜像文件里面有引导吗
<qsort> MasterKong: 有你也用不上吧。你进不了系统，拿不出来资料
<MasterKong> 把引导拷贝到u盘根目录上 u 盘就能用吗
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: windows xp?
<MasterKong> 镜像文件在u 盘里
<alvin_rxg> mbr mbr mbr ?
<MasterKong> window7. U 盘有fedora镜像文件
<qsort> MasterKong: 你的u盘又不可引导，有何用。
<qsort> :-D而且你现在没电脑可用吧。
<MasterKong> 明天就有啊
<MasterKong> U 盘怎样才能引导？
<ofan> MasterKong: 还是在虚拟机里弄吧
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 你还是用 Windows 吧
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: bootrec /fixmbr
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<alvin_rxg> Title: How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair s ... (@ microsoft.com)
<MasterKong> OK
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: /FixBoot
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: The /FixBoot option writes a new boot sector to the system partition by using a boot sector that is compatible with Windows Vista or Windows 7.
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 看那一段
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 你属于 The boot sector is damaged.
<alvin_rxg> 艹， android ics 的 rx_wake 问题怎么解决？！
<MasterKong> 好的 我看下
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 你怎么给 android root 的？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: unlock
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 如果弄好之后发现 d 版的 windows 7 未激活什么的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 装个包就行
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: then android platform-tools
<namoamitabuddha> MasterKong: 考虑去搞定下。
<qsort> MasterKong: 可以下载TonPE_2003_V1.9.6.exe （别怪我）这个来搞个pe.
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那里面有？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啥包？
<MasterKong> 我不考虑修复Windows了
<qsort> MasterKong: 是修复mbr.
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 这还要我帮你找哇？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r20.0.1-linux.tgz
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: root的包
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 解压，执行里边的 android 文件，然后更新且只更新 android-platforms-tools 和 android-tools
<qsort> MasterKong: 不考虑修复windows的话，你完全可以考虑全盘格了重装。
<MasterKong> 天啊
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 是否 tutorial?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 有用到的就两三个程序， android 这个用来更新整个包，一般一次就够了。 fastbook 用来刷 boot。 adb 你知道的。
<ofan> 刷cm 然后装个root包
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 当然，这里边也有 emulator 估计你永不到
<qsort> MasterKong: 睡觉了。修复你的mbr就行了。
<MasterKong> 怎么联系你
<MasterKong> 我明天(∩_∩)
<MasterKong> 找你
<qsort> MasterKong: 大把人会帮你。
<MasterKong> 好 因为网络不方便 只能这样求助
<alvin_rxg> damn! 没人了解 sony 的 rx_wake，全是 htc 的
<MasterKong> goodnight everyone！
<knownbad> Good night.
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] night
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我不会刷 recovery
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 啥手机？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: huawei
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 参照
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 参照 http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Huawei_U8220:_Full_Update_Guide
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不是这个型号
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 跟型号没关系。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> 步骤一样的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 就是参照 Installing a Custom Recovery Image 么？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那个 cy...mod 是一个 free 的修改版本我知道，在 fsf 上见过
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 整篇文章都一样的啦。反正它里边的所有的 update guides 都是着一个步骤
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 不建议直接使用 cm
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 就是说从我的型号搜索到的 recovery.img 和 update.zip 然后按照他的方法做是吧？
<alvin_rxg> right
<namoamitabuddha> 例如说我实在倒霉要去保修了，有办法做一些部分还原么？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 如果 unlock 不需要 huawei 官方参与的话，可以再刷回去
<namoamitabuddha> 你是说 Unlock 一个 bootloader?
<alvin_rxg> right
<namoamitabuddha> 获取 root 需要 unlock 么
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 似乎不需要 unlock
<alvin_rxg> 你不是说要 recovery 么？？？
<alvin_rxg> 单单 root 的话，随便找个程序破解一下好了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] recovery 怎么理解
<namoamitabuddha> 我刚接触 android 完全不懂状态
<namoamitabuddha> recovery 如果是用官方的不需要 unlock?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 现在 android 所谓的玩法是两个，一是单单 root，利用系统漏洞注入 sudo/su 程序，这和 recovery 没有任何关系。 二是刷 recovery，刷 rom，这需要解锁 bootloader。
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 看华为的似乎都没有 lock bootloader
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: lock 的，我看见说需要向他们短信要解锁码
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我看看 wiki就开搞了。你们咋还都看了半天仍然求爹问娘的
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 哪里看的？
<namoamitabuddha> 不敢乱搞，因为第一次摸智能手机。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你能力强 牛逼
<alvin_rxg> 把它当成 linux，随便搞
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 因为厂商做了很多限制，例如 lock，还和保修挂钩，所以怕的很
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 华为的机器行么？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不像电脑，至少我用到现在还没碰过有 UEFI 的
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 什么行不行？
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 质量 有物理键盘么
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 没
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 看不懂质量
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 做工
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 不懂
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 电脑又没有什么把 windows 刷掉了就不能保修的霸王条款
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: Nokia 摔不坏，就是质量好
<namoamitabuddha> 刚买来怎知道有什么隐患
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 厂商之所以这样，还不是因为小白太多了啊？！ 最初的时候随便 root，后来一堆人自己玩坏了(主要还是软件上)，然货找去保修。。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 至少要有范围啊，例如我刷好之后电容屏坏了，也能怪到刷 root？
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 也怪
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 刷了就没保修了
<alvin_rxg> root 后可以随便调电压，自己烧坏了
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以要保修就别root
<ofan> nexus 7 root完毕
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 当然了 你不能和二代比
<alvin_rxg> 我是穷十八代
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 那还是等一年保修期过了再刷
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那就是了
<ofan> nnd 把我东西全删了 艹
<namoamitabuddha> 二代用这个？
<namoamitabuddha> 二代都用啥 iPhone iPad
<mugebjgd> ofan:
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 主要电信强制安装很多软件
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 后台运行，烧流量，烧点
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 烧电，我还不知道是否烧钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 幸灾乐祸
<alvin_rxg> 那就 root，到时候再 unroot
<ofan> 不过可以同步回来
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是如何 unroot 我不太清楚
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 强，有无限流量的是可以随便搞
<namoamitabuddha> 我不知道如何给现在系统做 snapshot
<ofan> alvin_rxg: wifi
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: http://www.unlockroot.com/
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没必要
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我 wifi 流量也不够哇。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 直接刷
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 二代你好，二代再见！
<mugebjgd> 老人公交车站牌前掉落100元8月3日上午9点半,一名白发老翁在建设中路添美食门口的公车站牌前掉落100元,红色钞票掉落地面不到5秒钟,引来了一群市民哄抢 。
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 淫家是博士生..
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 博士生是一代
<namoamitabuddha> 睡了，二代们接着聊
<alvin_rxg> 1k 张1毛？
<ofan> 恢复ing
<ofan> android sdk做的很人性花啊
<mugebjgd> 最可爱的啊：【你不知道的小强冷知识】1.蟑螂从恐龙的时代就有了；2.怀孕的蟑螂才会飞；3.蟑螂什么都吃，喜欢吃婴儿的睫毛；4.蟑螂喜欢喝酒；5.没了头部还可以生存九天；6有些蟑螂受到惊吓，可以跳跃数米之远；7.一般家庭若发现一只蟑螂，其总数可能超过两万只。最讨厌小强了！
<ofan> nfc有毛用
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 高富帅你好……
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 晚上有啥活动？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pr7o7
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<knownbad> aur/fcitx-configtool 好用
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 新工作好难找
<ofan> mugebjgd: 换工作?
<mugebjgd> ofan: n
<mugebjgd> ofan: 额 urxvt抽风
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩想换个工作 但是linux编程好少啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: windows
<mugebjgd> ofan: 额不想搞win编程
<mugebjgd> ofan: java都行
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没节操啊 竟然搞java
<mugebjgd> ofan: 搞java怎么没节操了？
<ofan> linux下要么c 要么c++
<ofan> java就别挑平台了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: linux的职位太少了
<ofan> 找windows的  linux业余时间搞搞就行了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 宁愿做java
<ofan> 做java 跟linux有毛关系
<ofan> 不都一样做
<ofan> 我擦 android上有个应用叫‘真收音机’。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: java起码还是跨平台的啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不想做win编程
<alvin_rxg> wxWidgets 也是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: wxwidgets是和gt一样的东西 职位更少
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 做mac呗
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 不会
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 不爱mac
<ofan> 做android
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 把它当linux编不就好了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 反正mac也支持一些基本函数
<mugebjgd> ofan: android编程？ 我还真没找到
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国这么挫？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 到美利坚找吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 英国不错貌似
<ofan> 我看freelancer上英国的工作工资都好高
<mugebjgd> ofan: 物价还高呢
<ofan> 估计我得找个windows的工作
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没节操
<ofan> 每天操作操作excel就行了
<ofan> 剩下的时间搞别的
<alvin_rxg> excel... 写俩“宏” 就完事了。
<mugebjgd> 找到几个 linux的工作
<mugebjgd> 看样子还不错
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接找米国的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不爱米国
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不过按说我现在找米国的有优势
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有过美国工作背景
<mugebjgd> ofan: L1签证
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们那里竟然有公司做linux
<alvin_rxg> linux magazin 经常有很多的呀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给个地址
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 找oracle的工作不就好了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.linux-community.de/Community/Jobs
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: oracle有什么好的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.linux-magazin.de/IT-Profimarkt
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 挣的多
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 我去看看
<mugebjgd> 看看
<piggybox> 找工作和节操有什么关系，反正都是卖 /grin
<ofan> 找java
<mugebjgd> ............
<alvin_rxg> Doping ... 一听就是 毒品 =.=
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 兴奋剂而已
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 话说, 你们简历都怎么写
<alvin_rxg> github 自动生成
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 你github帐号是啥, 我去follow一下..
<alvin_rxg> alvinrxg
<fivesheep> github都有点迈向社交的倾向了
<boyan> ?
<fivesheep> caltech那么强大?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你要找工作了？
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 没钱了
<fivesheep> 不找工作还想干啥
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你一直就没上班？
<mugebjgd> 这gnome3的字体渲染确实不错
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 不是一直. 不过都大半年了. 没这边学位不好找
<fivesheep> 除非想去餐厅做waiter
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 那就上学吧
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 或者自己做生意 其实在美国随便找家公司 慢慢做起也是可以的
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我一开始来德国的时候还去刷盘子呢 有什么的 能自食其力就行了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 你那时候年轻
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我刚来的时候也是去上门装灯泡阿. 但总不能一辈子干这样的活
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 是，找个it公司干啊 慢慢做起啊
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 所以才问你们要简历来看看该怎么写..
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 直接写做过什么就行了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 技能那里怎么写
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你应该问老色鬼
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 会什么就写什么啊
<fivesheep> 简单列出 会的语言, 系统 之类?
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 你把你那部分放出来给我看看
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 可以
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我得找找看
<fivesheep> 好
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: C/C++, Java, GPU Programmierung, Assembler, Perl und OpenGL, QT, C#, SQL
<mugebjgd> Bildverarbeitung, Netzwerksicherheit, Künstliche Intelligenz (mit neural network), LaTex
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 做过的 能会点的都写上了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 剩下的就是工作经历啊 还有做的项目经历啥的
<fivesheep> 神经网络你都写上去? 不就一个算法么
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: GitHub社交个毛，没项目owner首肯啥都干不了.
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 你可以自己fork啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-07
<ifceux> google doodle . sleep 1s;while :;do for i in {1..12};do xdotool  key Left ;xdotool  key Right ;done; ;done 手控制空格13秒2
<CyrusYzGTt> 號外，， bumblebee最新版本，支持 fedora了。。 雖然只能用於nouveau的驅動。。 cuda也不能用
<ifceux> opera在处理今天google的doodle时比firefox快
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好...........................
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] hi
<CyrusYzGTt> 號外，， bumblebee最新版本，支持 fedora了。。 雖然只能用於nouveau的驅動。。 cuda也不能用
<mao> The interface provides an optimized
<mao> command issue and completion path
<mao> 这句话该怎么翻译啊
<mao> command issue and completion path
<MeaCulpa> nagato: fork了是你的，不是原来那个
<MeaCulpa> nagato: 陌生人要在一个项目里合作，很难
<ofan> ☯
<MeaCulpa> 这点launchpad就很奔放
<jade-shan> launchpad是神马东西啊？
<MeaCulpa> adaam: 接下来我手头这个项目，hostname用USS Starship来命名，Enterprise, Excalibur, Excelsior, Melbourne
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] Excalibur！！
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 额。。想到fate zero里去了> <
<zhpeng> hamo, 哥们儿要困死了
<nagato> mao: 你搞翻译的?
<debianer> 最新的chrome不能修改代理服务器阿！！！！！急死了，我升级前设置的代理服务器无法取消！！！
<mao> nagato: 不是啊，我想明白那句话什么意思
<nagato> mao: 用翻译软件直接翻译就行了啊
<mao> debianer: chrome是用系统设置的代理吧
<mao> nagato: 翻译软件翻译的好诡异啊
<MeaCulpa> chrome一直如此
<nagato> mao: 那我建议你还是回去多学习英语, 这样的水平肯定是看不懂英文的了...
<mao> nagato: = =!
<nagato> mao: 规劝, 规劝....
<mao> nagato: 我也是过六级的淫...
<nagato> 你说的那个又不难.... 实在是...
<nagato> mao: 我没过4级的都看懂了!!!
<nagato> 你们六级都什么水平啊, 果然应试教育教出来的就是不行
<nagato> 失误了,不能一概而论
<mao> nagato: 我大概能感觉出来什么意思，但是不能用汉语表达出来
<nagato> mao: 英语本来就是能完全用中文翻译的, 不同的语言有不同是正常的, 理解意思就好
<nagato> 能->不能
<mao> 好吧
<debianer> mao: 以前老版本是可以设置自己的代理阿
<debianer> mao: 升级后就不行了
<mao> debianer: 老版本是多老的版本
<nagato> debianer: 你用插件就是了
<nagato> 怎么纠结的人最近都很多??? 难道都来男人的日子了???
<ofan> mao: 要上下文
<mao> ofan: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/07/nvme_scsi_express/
<mao> nagato: 男人也有情绪周期滴
<nagato> mao: 这个我倒是知道....
<nagato> mao: 嗯, 理解了
<mao> ofan: 黑体字部分
<nagato> 娃哈哈, 想想就感觉神奇, 来"男银的日子".....
<nagato> 哈哈哈
<nagato> 上帝是公平的啊
<mao> 来大姨夫了
<nagato> 哈哈哈,
<nagato> funny
<ofan> mao: 这种接口提供了一种最优的指令发布和执行的方式?
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐 你来啦
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭蛋，你搞基结束啦？
<adam8157> roylez: nnnd, github 一下子搞乱了所有人的notifications
<adam8157> roylez: 搞个鬼...
<roylez> adam8157: 不看notification，毫无压力
<mao> ofan: ^_^，谢谢啦
<adam8157> roylez: 我得默默注释着您
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在家里躲台风呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我怎么来上班了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，风不够大，不爽
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不是要伺候洋人么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 洋人走了，现在跟土人在开会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么快...不多吃几天就走啊
<MeaCulpa> 我看到你们洋人还穿DS3k的T-Shirt...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 3k也就罢了，有个家伙天天穿ibm的shirt，还不重样的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有件Smarter Planet
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那些家伙，还不是看在养老金份上...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有两个人，他们有ibm的badge，但是是netapp的人....
<MeaCulpa> 为啥不是有netapp badge 的18M的人... netapp没人肯来？
<adam8157> roylez: 高管瞩目
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez MeaCulpa hamo 早
<adam8157> gfrog: 好早...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> zhpeng: 擦...
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙早
<hamo> gfrog: 好早啊...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> hamo: mo
<hamo> roylez: 基席又开始得瑟了...
<roylez> hamo: 赶紧跟我打招呼
<hamo> roylez: 又是测试notice...
<roylez> hamo: 不灵，妈的
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo roylez 每次上班都困得不行，下班才有精神。。
<gfrog> roylez: 主席你在干嘛？
<roylez> gfrog: gnu screen的rendition bell
<gfrog> zhpeng: 申请换到美国时区去工作
<gfrog> roylez: wow
<gfrog> zhpeng: adam8157 话说办公室赶脚很缺氧呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好吧
 * gfrog 想买制氧机扔办公室
<zhpeng> gfrog, 不如咱们都去茶水间办公吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正昨天有缺氧的迹象，突然头晕目眩
<roylez> hamo: 跟我打招呼
<hamo> roylez: 滚粗！
<gfrog> zhpeng: 你去吧，我留守，哈哈
<zhpeng> gfrog, 那是颈椎病的明显症状。。
<zhpeng> hamo, 跟我打招呼
<gfrog> zhpeng: 少来，我天天仰着脖子看显示器。
<hamo> zhpeng: 滚粗！
<gfrog> hamo: 变bot了？
<ofan> 一定要坐在窗户边上
<hamo> gfrog: 滚粗！
<ofan> 否则会憋死
<gfrog> ofan: 窗户不开呢。
<gfrog> hamo: 果然是bot
<ofan> gfrog: 砸开
 * hamo All, Please welcome 滚粗 bot!
<zhpeng> gfrog, 我是康复科医生，啥时候你瘫痪了别落我手里
<byzantium> 大家好  问问 就是 ps 出来的进程状态是 TL+ 属于什么状态呀
<gfrog> zhpeng: 我看你是妇科康医生。
<hamo> roylez: 能用了？
<byzantium> 有人在不？
<zhpeng> byzantium,  T    Stopped, either by a job control signal or because it is being
<zhpeng>             traced.
<zhpeng> byzantium,        L    has pages locked into memory (for real-time and custom IO)
<zhpeng> byzantium,        +    is in the foreground process group
<zhpeng> byzantium, pls check man page first next time...
<gfrog> zhpeng: kk不在，乃就得瑟了呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 小k呢？ 赶紧拖出来把刷屏的k出去，lol
<zhpeng> gfrog, 滚粗
<hamo> zhpeng: 欢迎加入 “滚粗” 党
<roylez> hamo: 不能
<roylez> hamo: 死蛤蟆，等我弄好，就是你的四期
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 龟毛会，2小时
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<byzantium> zhpeng, thanks
<roylez> hamo: 跟我打招呼
<zhpeng> byzantium, np
 * adam8157 求赠送ThinkPad X1 Carbon
<ofan> adam8157: 配置一般
<roylez> adam8157: 跟我打招呼
<ofan> 不如买mba
<adam8157> ofan: 从来就不要求高配
<adam8157> roylez: 就不
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 奇怪了
<roylez> adam8157: 同样的screenrc，在这debian下，irssi有人说话窗口名会加下划线，家里的就不行
<adam8157> roylez: 让screen blink?
<roylez> adam8157: 而且以前都没有的
<adam8157> roylez: 给我发下
<roylez> adam8157: rendition bell '+B '没用
<adam8157> roylez: vbell on 呢
<roylez> adam8157: 应该不需要
<adam8157> roylez: 我的mutt来邮件了也会下划线
<roylez> adam8157: 奇怪的是，debian testing底下，不需要配置，默认就有下划线。家里同样的配置没有。我自己写了 rendition，结果什么都没了
<adam8157> roylez: /etc/screenrc检查没
<zhpeng> adam8157, 这么骚？用mutt
<adam8157> zhpeng: 必须啊, 收发邮件都多
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，忘了看来
<Mayaer> adam8157:  当叔~~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你来啦, 竟然还有vps...
<roylez> adam8157: 里面没有rendition，默认值是 =ub
<adam8157> roylez: 耸肩
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩~~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 高级啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: 啥？
<Mayaer> 神马vps
<adam8157> Mayaer: 或者你问谁要了个代理?
<Mayaer> VPN啊。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 也高级
<Mayaer> 哇哈哈
<Mayaer> 是跟别人要的啊~
<adam8157> 猜就是
<Mayaer> 恩。。
<Mayaer> 所以显示是非中国的IP么。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 显示是一个xen的vps
<zhpeng> adam8157, 黑一台服务器坐VPN吧
<Mayaer> 酱紫
<Mayaer> 又下雨了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我问别人要了好几个, 都没在用
<adam8157> Mayaer: 好啊, 这几天那么热
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不知道。。家里好像是挺热的 我在苏州呢
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 这几天不热  ^_^
<hamo> roylez 弱爆席
<adam8157> Mayaer: 开学还早吧
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你太浪费了
<Mayaer> adam
<roylez> hamo: 你再说看看
<Mayaer> adam8157: 9月8号去报到
<roylez> royIez: 你再说看看？
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> 就不mention你
<adam8157> 哈哈, 阴谋挫败
<royIez> roylez 弱爆...
 * royIez 为啥这么多 roylez...
<AllCount> 求解释 新手适合什么linux系统。。。
<royIez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> royIez: 你妹
<roylez> royIez: 你妹
<royIez> roylez 你妹
<royIez> adam8157: 你妹
<adam8157> royIez: 你妹
<roylez> adam8157: 找到原因了，因为hardstatus里面不能blink...
<adam8157> roylez: ... 你太折腾了
<Mayaer> AllCount: 用ubuntu吧~
 * hamo 粗bug了...为啥我这刚才至少有20个roylez...
<hamo> roylez: 折腾
<roylez> adam8157: 成了，帅
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez: 赐予你力量
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> roylez: BUG席
<roylez> hamo: 你再说说看看？蛋蛋君就是你的榜样
<archl> roylez: ...
 * archl 抱抱roylez
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋君肿么了？
<roylez> hamo: 果断kickban啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<sjd_zeus> AllCount, 入门用LFS呀
 * hamo 可怜的蛋蛋..害人终害己啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 我也被踢了啊...
 * hamo 可怜的蛋蛋..害人终害己啊...
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> roylez: 强大的主席
<gfrog> roylez: screen肿么提醒啊？ 求教 @@
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋竟然被K了
<roylez> gfrog: rendition bell '=b' 'rd'
<adam8157> roylez: 这样的效果是?
<gfrog> roylez: 写screenrc里？
<gfrog> roylez: 求真相。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥真相
<roylez> gfrog: ping我一下
<gfrog> roylez: å¹³
<gfrog> adam8157: 效果的真相呗
 * gfrog  午饭去
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没弄这, 等着看主席效果, 大概就是个下划线而已
<roylez> adam8157: 不能截图了，imagemagick的import出问题了，该死的debian
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆席...
<archl> 为啥 hamo 就是受气包包
<palomino|working> .......
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
<roylez> adam8157: 机子各种不正常，关节加内存
<roylez> adam8157: 关机加内存
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 73.1% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<nagato> 我靠, 这么大....
<nagato> 这是传说中的中型机???
<guoyunhebrave> 俺的Ubuntu12.04连接USB鼠标的时候经常卡死（画面定格，鼠标键盘没反应，只能强制关机），不用鼠标的时候就没事。
<guoyunhebrave> 有人能解释这是怎么回事吗？
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imm.io/zz2K.png
<ofan> palomino|working: 18G内存？
<palomino|working> 恩
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ofan> swap才7.6?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 历史遗留的swap , ofan
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<ofan> palomino|working: 不能休眠
<palomino|working> 能挂起
<palomino|working> 别断电就行
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6283e751gw1dvn83p1x4gj.jpg
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/GJVXO.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 沈阳牛大发了
<palomino|working> 呵呵
<hamo> roylez: out席
<palomino|working> ?_? 这是用啥工具看的 , ofan
<roylez> hamo: 再说看看？
<ofan> palomino|working: mac的
<hamo> roylez: 看看
<palomino|working> o....
<ofan> 跟free一样
<palomino|working> 我的imac才12g... , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imm.io/zz88.png
<palomino|working> gfw?
<hamo> roylez: 啥东西?你的screen?
<ofan> 等我发达了每个房间里一台HPC
<roylez> hamo: 恩
<palomino|working> ......会很热的 , ofan
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.smzdm.com/god-pants-cabbage-price-addnice-germany-peaks-mens-shorts-9-yuan.html
<ofan> palomino|working: 水冷
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393702
<roylez> palomino|working: 记起来你还没看过
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> palomino|working: 冬天不用暖气了
<palomino|working> 视频
<palomino|working> 公司的网无能
<palomino|working> 夏天呢。。。 , ofan
<roylez> palomino|working: 是你无能
<ofan> palomino|working: 开空调
<palomino|working> 不是palo无能，是主席太狡猾阿
<namoamitabuddha> recovery 需要官方的么
<palomino|working> 猴片之亲戚猩猩? , roylez
<palomino|working> 不是猩猩拉完抓起来吃掉那段吧 , roylez
<hamo> roylez: 阿迪王
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: recovery 需要官方的么
<palomino|working> 官方的是啥
<namoamitabuddha> 还是 clockworkmod?
<palomino|working> 我只刷过cwm的
<hamo> palomino|working: 你果然是看过...两女一杯如何？
<palomino|working> ..... , hamo
<palomino|working> 太重口了吧。。 , hamo
<namoamitabuddha> cwm?
<roylez> hamo: 两女一杯一般般...
<palomino|working> clockworkmod , namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 需要 unlock 么
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: bootloader
<ofan> 刷recovery需要unlock
<hamo> roylez: 看过两女一指？
<KOWALSKi_> tow girls onw cup?
<KOWALSKi_> kanguo...
<roylez> hamo: 一纸没看过
<palomino|working> .....重口哈默
<KOWALSKi_> e xin
<hamo> palomino|working: 明明是重口席...我看了两女一杯我2天没吃饭...他只说一般般...
<KOWALSKi_> XiaShuiDaoDeMeiRenYu kan le me
<palomino|working> 超重口席 , hamo
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> hamo: 你本来就不吃饭，你吃苍蝇的
<ofan> 有没有支持gmail扩展和邮件缓存的imap proxy?
<zodiac1111> KGTP is a realtime and lightweight Linux debugger and tracer.
<zodiac1111> To use it, you don't need patch or rebuild the Linux kernel. Just
<zodiac1111> build KGTP module and insmod it is OK.
<adam8157> roylez: gaoji
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 截图
<roylez> adam8157: 帅是需要付出努力的
<adam8157> roylez: 啥代价
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 努力
<namoamitabuddha> 看来没办法了
<namoamitabuddha> 我的默认是锁上的
<zodiac1111> 整容吗 霍霍霍
<WZUYANG> .............
<namoamitabuddha> palomino|working: 锁上之后阴就阴在于你必须要向他申请解锁码，这样就不能再刷回原版保修了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的电脑4个内存槽，现在2.5G
<roylez> adam8157: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcGMDXy-Y1I&feature=youtu.be
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 美国人玩的真高端
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 有人没有？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 1
<archl> adam8157: 学 jyf1987玩高端的。
<adam8157> archl: 啥高端
<archl> adam8157: 你还在啊。。。
<adam8157> archl: 思密达
<archl> adam8157: 造遥控飞机。
<adam8157> archl: 高帅富玩的那都是
<archl> adam8157: 给你家里农田搞个，就能当家用喷雾机了。
<archl> adam8157: 几千的投入
<adam8157> archl: =,=
<archl> adam8157: 他就是要这么玩不是
<archl> adam8157: 当当小破孩 -
<adam8157> archl: 你才小破孩...
<archl> adam8157: 我黑了。让太阳晒了。
<archl> adam8157: 变黑美人00
<adam8157> archl: 脱光了晒 要均匀
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋用msmtp呢
<archl> adam8157: 不要。均匀的没乐趣，没反差
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<adam8157> gfrog: 鬼, 用个msmtp犇个鬼
<gfrog> adam8157: 看 newbie 都来夸你牛逼了呢。
<adam8157> ...
<newbie> 牛逼
<adam8157> 你妹
<lainme> lainme2: just a test
<archl> 。
<archl> lainme 玩 irc bot？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] what?
<lainme> archl: 测试irc软件
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 什么软件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的饮水机，给的就是上次报道的 PH 5 的那个...
<lainme> yaaic 正在找nick补全在哪里
<lainme2> l
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] ....
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 怎么来了个2号
<lainme2> 有一就有二
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: rooted?
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: no
<archl> rooted？
<archl> 那是啥
<archl> 。
<namoamitabuddha> android
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们和Coca Cola铁
<MeaCulpa> 强烈要求特供Diet
<MeaCulpa> 装个Fauntain也好
<jzmer> 我说大家用过securecrt没有？这东西的中文显示怎么歪了正好90度？
<MeaCulpa> s/au/ou
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 冰露
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: 盗版货...字体吧
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 我用的是mit的老版本
<jzmer> kaiti就正常了
<jusss> android简直是偷流量的东东，自动音乐播放器都他妈要求联网权限，真猥琐
<namoamitabuddha> MIT-Scheme?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 为什么要用那个
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 因为实在是找不到好的播放器，而好的又收费，market更进不起，so...
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: F-Droid
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: google最猥琐了，没事愿意偷偷的同步你手机上的数据，说不准你的私密信息都被google偷了，而且还浪费了大量流量
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 刷机
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 早刷了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] google market我只成功过一次
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 没刷机时一天能偷你10MB
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://fsfe.org/campaigns/android/
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 把 android 刷掉
<lainme> 始终不能找到yaaic的搜索键在哪。。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 不想再折腾android了，在这上面纯属浪费时间，还不如去搞些别的
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] +1
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] android根本没什么可以折腾的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: free your android 是把 android 彻底干掉
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 换成自由操作系统
<jusss> 在手机上装os感觉真的是。。。
 * adam8157 nnnd, 换hosts后, google music 上传就成功了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫hmc 实在太脏，慢得要死
<jusss> adam8157: 米国那个music?
<adam8157> jusss: .
<namoamitabuddha> android 封闭的很
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gmusic一直可以
<druid__> exit
<jusss> adam8157: 一直没用成过米国那个，香港那个一直能用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是上传音乐那个, google play 里面那个 cc jusss
<jusss> adam8157: 即使开着ssh,米国那个也不让俺用
<nagato> IP 归属地绑定?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 如果你不想彻底换掉 android，就用 F-Droid 里面提供的 free softwares
<namoamitabuddha> 自由软件
<jusss> ssh服务器应该是米国的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<nagato> 直接在android手机上装maemo...
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 600MHZ CPU能跑么。。
<nagato> 装ubuntu就是了
<jusss> 关键是驱动能用吗
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 主要是没有 firmware
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 这么多人做ROM, 弄hack,咋就没人去高驱动呢???
<nagato> 用最根本, 最直接彻底的办法解决它
<nagato> 就算是逆向, 也值得一试啊
<panda-z> 驱动是个苦力活
<maplebeats> 驱动什么的最恶心了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，我电脑里有个google music...貌似翻墙了...
<maplebeats> 而且不知道硬件，怎么搞驱动
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这东西不用翻墙就能上传, 但是不稳定
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: cm 已经算是比较好的解决了
<jusss> 啥时候俺也能搞驱动该多好
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: http://fsfe.org/campaigns/android/
<nagato> 幸亏我不买android也不买ios, 我就不操心这个
<nagato> 唉, 蛋疼的人只能自己蛋疼啦, 俺很清净
<jusss> 买ios才啥也不操心，买的起ios的还会考虑区区流量吗
<nagato> jusss: 未必,
<nagato> jusss: 当apple不允许你这个, 不允许你那个的时候, 你就会开始蛋疼了
<namoamitabuddha> iOS 更加封闭
<maplebeats> 买ios的很多是装B。。。
<nagato> jusss: 公司出的产品, 必然是符合公司的立场, 所以俺还是用被抛弃的maemo好了...
<maplebeats> 于是流量费和APP费就出不起了。。。
<jusss> 不是买黑莓比较能装商业人士吗？
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 你常在这里混吗。。
<nagato> 商业人士都用大哥大!!!
 * adam8157 黑白诺基亚路过
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 为什么这么问
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔在干嘛  出来聊天~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啧啧
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 我就是问问你。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 喝凉水塞牙缝啦？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 必须在工作啊
<jusss> 据说某些公司会强制给员工陪黑莓
<Mayaer> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> Mayaer: 等会儿开会
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 偶尔
<Mayaer> adam8157: 酱紫
<adam8157> Mayaer: 开完会打羽毛球去
<nagato> jusss: 你的是android?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 擦  那还不错啊   帝都的雨下完啦？
<jusss> nagato: 嗯
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 酱紫
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋老板。生活真好。
<Mayaer> +1
<jusss> ifvwm: 你有啥手机？
<jusss> ifvwm: 用
<maplebeats> jusss: opera手机
<ifvwm> lol
<maplebeats> 我记得神是用的 G7吧
<maplebeats> 换了没有啊
<ifvwm> 现在是g7
<maplebeats> 还在那用破G7,你也好意思啊
<nagato> jusss: 你的是android?
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 我都已经换wm了
<ifvwm> 没见蛋蛋老板，还在黑白机。
<jusss> nagato: 嗯，你的客户端漏字，lol
<ifvwm> wm能叫手机？
<nagato> jusss: 我刚才在测试/ignore 命令, 打算把你ignore掉
<maplebeats> 智能手机！
<ifvwm> 一个一个指甲，掐那字。
<jusss> maplebeats: wm6.5?
<maplebeats> jusss: wm6.1
<ifvwm> 那界面根本就不是给手机用的。
<maplebeats> 6.5太卡了
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺想换wm6.5
<maplebeats> 我用过6.5一年，卡死了
<Mayaer> ifvwm: 说不定黑白诺基亚里面装了n多实用系统 安卓 ios 黑莓 meego 各种系统啊 想用哪个用哪个 谓之：低调的奢华~
<jusss> maplebeats: wm手机早几乎绝产了。。。
<maplebeats> jusss:  我三年前买的
<ifvwm> Mayaer: 你跟 adam8157 说。
<jusss> maplebeats: 不好找呀，现在在京东上还有唯一一款wm6.5
<Mayaer> adam8157: 是不是。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是个鬼, 最高级的应用就是贪吃蛇
<MeaCulpa> wm 是给静电笔用的
<maplebeats> android最失败的就是没有贪吃蛇
<Mayaer> adam8157: 你用了几年了0.0
 * adam8157 优越感油然而生
<jusss> adam8157: 俺的android都是不带游戏的，你的都带。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 新机型 lol
<maplebeats> 谁知道android上有那种sony很老的那种百战天虫游戏没有
<ifvwm> 以后黑白机，只准叫蛋蛋机。以纪念蛋蛋的功劳。
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 那G7也可以叫神机了？
<jusss> 人家阿当是unix哲学的生活实用者，^_^
<ifvwm> 这不算啥。这大路货。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 酱紫  我也有兴趣去买个蛋蛋机  返璞归真  lol
<gfrog> Mayaer: ifvwm 说不定蛋蛋装了个RHEL在黑白诺记上面。
 * hamo_notail  蛋蛋鸡？
<jusss> hamo_notail: 勇士果然好想象力
 * gfrog 蛋蛋基？
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<lainme> maplebeats: 我只关注有没有扫雷
<Mayaer> adam8157: 真的。。
<maplebeats> lainme: 扫雷没有纸牌好玩
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我几乎不玩手机  也就出门开个地图
<Mayaer> adam8157: 所以i还不如买个蛋蛋机实在
<Mayaer> ^_^
<adam8157> Mayaer: 莫学坏
<Mayaer> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ ..女人，你來了？？
<Mayaer> 好吧  型号多少  发来我看下
<lainme> adam8157: 你留名了
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇。。
<jusss> 俺去看看京东上那款还在没
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 咋了？？
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇。。 你终于来了。。
 * adam8157 Google Music 里头一堆专辑封面看上去还蛮带感的
<lainme> maplebeats: 个人还是喜好扫雷
<adam8157> Mayaer: 1202 or 1280
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 酥你上来就找女人呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ ..等會還要上班。。
<adam8157> lainme: ee捣乱, 莫法...
<gfrog> adam8157: 带神马感？ 性感？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 現在掛 IRC
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 有工作啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 看着舒服
<ifvwm> gfrog: 肯定有rhel
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..額，， 基蛙，， 麼事？
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然能开gmusic，gaoji
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 有妹纸不
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 么事。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. 你是不是想當 小三，，
<jusss> 无货了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ .. 你是不是想吾的當 小三，，
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛要当小三/
<Mayaer> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 你問我有木有MM。。
<adam8157> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/223613
<jusss> ifvwm: 你给俺指个学习方向吧，
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃每天生活很多彩呢。
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺应该搞点啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为有了你
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<ifvwm> jusss: 学脚本去吧。
<jusss> ifvwm: 哪种脚本？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你居然问神这种问题...
<ifvwm> 自己选
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那问啥问题
<adam8157> ifvwm: 你竟然这么回答
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 人性差别巨大的。别乱说。
<ifvwm> 。蛋蛋。。。
<lainme> jusss: 你先选。然后神会引导你其实perl才是最终归宿
<MeaCulpa> lainme: !! 原来如此
<maplebeats> jusss: 问神不如问自己
<jusss> lainme: 选c行不，二级会考
<maplebeats> 除了perl压根没第二选择
<ifvwm> jusss: 你要是没目标。比较盲目。建议去香港，追求到 lainme。够你学的了。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神我该学神马脚本啊？
<maplebeats> jusss: 二级考的C很傻B，不用学的
<jusss> ifvwm: 不会游泳，游不过去。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 走过去。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你会选一个，你会学习，你会碰壁，会绝望，会对人生彻底失望，这时候神会降临，在角落里幽幽的说道，'perl'
<ifvwm> 好吧。学唯一的后现代语言，perl
<ifvwm> 你们继续
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为嘛神只能在角落里降临，还幽幽的。。。 连光环都没有呢。
<maplebeats> 神已经被吐槽压住了
<nagato> å­¦lisp!!!
<jusss> 学习的方向太广也不是啥好事呀，
<nagato> 正开始学
<MeaCulpa> lainme: dokuwiki 的blogTNG 里，博文的时间戳怎么定的？file access time还是另有sqlite的meta-data?
<Mayaer> cy
<ifvwm> 因为cairo的移植没完成。现在没底气。
<nagato> 学IO 语言!!!
<gfrog> nagato: 异教徒！ 打倒， lol
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 额  这就是要当你小三的意思啊
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 印象中是meta-data
<xiaofengzi> 各种脚本都是非常灵活的，既然搞了脚本就不能只会一种。最少要熟练三种、懂5种……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 神就是让你感到不存在，又无处不在
<hamo_notail> å­¦Golang
<nagato> å­¦Dart, go, ruby, ....
<MeaCulpa> lainme: ...那原来不是blogTNG的，要迁移来，岂不是很麻烦...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: wow，碉堡了呢。
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃该写一个Molang
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 有个脚本。当时就是用那迁移的
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，不過 俺不要小三， 俺要你 這女人
<MeaCulpa> lainme: o... 那我还是再等几年再说~~
<jusss> python是说啥也不学，感觉它跟俺格格不入
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 应为python不需要学
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇 好感动
<maplebeats> lua这东西好
<nagato> 第一学的是C,全忘了, 后来学了python, 接触HTML, css, 开始学vimscript, 和Lsip,
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺学那个shell好不好
<MeaCulpa> lua 要真好，游戏商就不用程序员了...
<ifvwm> 这是必须的。只是不需要深入。 jusss
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 嗯，那就嫁給我， 成爲我的黃臉婆，管家婆
<ifvwm> 这妖怪 CyrusYzGTt
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 当年perl就是为了解决shell 复杂，难懂，难看搞得，结果搞得更...
<maplebeats> 滚，不搞基
<CyrusYzGTt> ifvwm§ 阿姨。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实perl真的解决了shell的这些问题呢，因为shell跟perl比起来，既不复杂，又不难懂，还很好看，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: lol
<maplebeats> 学 shell好，简单明了
<maplebeats> 方便
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: shell真的很难看...
<jusss> 关键是实用，lol
<ifvwm> 啥。perl是填补shell和c之间的空白。
<netf0x> 用透明的
<ifvwm> shell太弱。比如awk/sed整天折腾。
<maplebeats> 写一堆shell不带缩进什么的，恶心。。。
<ifvwm> c太麻烦。啥都要编译
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 说的真是， 原来一直觉得shell丑死了，难懂，但是一看到pl, 对shell就有好感了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 机器语言必须
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 像你这么说。。。py就亮了
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: sed/awk 是 sed/awk, 牛shell人都是纯shell
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 所以说perl居功至伟。
<ifvwm> 破酷胖。你没被老美羞辱吧。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 机器语言必学
<ifvwm> 纯shell，你去实现一下 MeaCulpa 的那句awk。lol
<nagato> jusss: 学汇编....
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<netf0x> 考研考啥专业
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 老美..
<nagato> 突然冒出考研的??
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: huh, ksh开始就有完美的稀疏数组啦
<netf0x> 恩。。
 * gfrog 最近总干把perl翻译成python的活儿，读perl的时候真是有跳楼的冲动。
<netf0x> 会被鄙视吗
<ifvwm> 直接上hash吧
<nagato> 来来来, 大家来语言大战...
<netf0x> 我最喜欢用ahk
<ifvwm> 小白读pl。那是该死。
<nagato> 我来说几个, 加上Lsip, Elisp, Scheme, Vimscript, Javascript, PHP, HTML,
<netf0x> 简单
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 机器语言早晚要学
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺听说forth很不错，可惜没看到过这方面的资料
<maplebeats> jusss: 找 lainme学
<ifvwm> 那不是你需要的东西。 jusss
<nagato> fortan?
<ifvwm> 做科学计算的。你计算啥
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神，perl的正则和字符串操作符真的很牛呢，用python要多写好多字。
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 不是，是 forth 堆栈式语言。
<nagato> 咋就只有Perl和python啊...
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<ifvwm> gfrog: 本来就是这目的。。
<jusss> ifvwm: forth是科学计算？
<ifvwm> 你问 lainme
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 多写字不代表机器码多
<nagato> 来说说Lisp啊....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 更不代表执行效率
<nagato> 来说说很无语的javascript啊
<jusss> lainme: forth是用于科学计算的？
<ifvwm> 是啊。可事实是py更慢。 MeaCulpa
<nagato> 难道没有人玩这些语言?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 几个字搞定了显得牛逼啊。 lol
<namoamitabuddha> (lisp)
<ifvwm> 带.的对象。都是cp内存对象的。必须慢
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 就这么完了?
<lainme> jusss: 不懂。只会fortran
<AlmondShell> 字少意味着要记住更多的东西
<jusss> py 是真心不喜欢
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: lisp 效率不高
<ifvwm> 额。搞混
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 从不玩效率, 之考虑如何写起来很酷, 看那个语言让我写的顺手
<ifvwm> 搞oo的东西，内存消耗，不是一般的浪费。
<jusss> ifvwm: lainme 用的是fortran,forth号称第四代可
<nagato> 难道倾向于学院派?
<gfrog> nagato: 从酷的角度，brainf***k挺不错的。
<ifvwm> jusss: 那你去看百科吧。
<jusss> brainfu** 很牛叉
<nagato> gfrog: brainf***k那是神级的啊, 只能膜拜, 不能模仿
<namoamitabuddha> 不懂机器语言 等价于 不知道啥叫计算机
<maplebeats> 上次我刷学校网站，用py。内存4G直接全吃光了
<maplebeats> 什么叫机器语言
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺还是学shell吧
<gfrog> nagato: 你也可以有，lol
<ifvwm> 这第一步。你开始吧
<jusss> ifvwm: 这个实用简单
<nagato> jusss: 去学shell吧, 很适合你
<ifvwm> shell久了，自愿就不会用shell了。迟早的事情。
<maplebeats> 弱弱的问句，学shell 是学哪的
<nagato> 实用简单的是python,ruby...
<nagato> 其实shell不简单, 里面杂七杂八的符号,变量不同shell间的规则, 弄的头疼
<maplebeats> 所以先装一个比较好的shell。。。
<maplebeats> bash这坑侈的
<netf0x> 我记得有个网站专门收集语言的，现在找不到了
<gfrog> maplebeats: powershell挺好。
<nagato> bash是比较适合初学者的, 高手用csh,ksh,zsh....
<ifvwm> netf0x: 论坛有。
<netf0x> 上面有2500多种语言
<nagato> netf0x: wiki上搜索programming language也有
<netf0x> 还只是有一定影响力的
<jusss> ifvwm: 写个记录键盘输入的东东能用shell写吗
<ifvwm> 有一个长长的排名表的。是不。
<maplebeats> 直接在github上列吧，那样子好选
<namoamitabuddha> "Everyone with more than a casual interest in computers will probably get to know at least one machine language sooner or later." -- The Art of Computer Programming.
 * MeaCulpa 用cmd.exe
<ifvwm> jusss: 这就不方便了。
<nagato> jusss: 你要去记录别人的键盘按键偷密码?
<jusss> cmd+1
<nagato> jusss: python有现成的
<ifvwm> shell是调用现成的命令，组合，这方便。
<MeaCulpa> shell 效率高，在数据特别大的时候
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 俺就是从cmd转过来的，终于遇到知己了
<MeaCulpa> 因为其他语言的起进程能力往往还不如shell
<ifvwm> jusss: 是吧。你跟 MeaCulpa吧。直接回win就是。lol
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 因为shell和内核结合好?
<MeaCulpa> 遇到一大坨数据，轻易能搞死任何解释器的，shell就有又是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，因为其他语言还得起一个shell才行。
<MeaCulpa> nagato: 应该说和文件，设备的结合比较简单原始
<ifvwm> 你那是简单的数据处理。
<ifvwm> 是管道效率好。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 数据大了，任何算法，多线程，都白搭
<ifvwm> 复杂数据，就完蛋啊。
<MeaCulpa> 还是不停的分管道出去比较现实
<maplebeats> systemd说的， shell是有害的。。。
<nagato> 看来要说效率, 果然还是汇编啊..... 那种最底层的语言....那始终是宝藏所在. 核心所在啊
<MeaCulpa> nagato: 汇编没portability
<maplebeats> 要我说还是门电路来得快
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 我说效率....
<gfrog> jusss: ifvwm shell监听键盘消息？ 直接cat /dev/input/ 下面的文件就是了。
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 小白
<nagato> maivel: 直接神经网络得了
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: systemd是说用bash来搞启动，有害，不是shell有害，是bash烂
<ifvwm> gfrog: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 别，真人吧
<gfrog> ifvwm: lol
<ifvwm> 启动都是dash
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 但是不学 machine language 就不知道怎样的代码是有效率的，应该写出来的。
<MeaCulpa> 反正Gentoo已经是C的了
<netf0x> 你们开发win程序用啥语言
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 偶不想那么多，偶不码字
<maplebeats> 用c#！
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 毛儿，java码农关心machine code嘛？ 人家不照样搞企业级应用，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 国内所谓汇编，无非就是教你背诵寄存器，没觉得有毛用
<netf0x> 我想知道emacs能开发win程序吗
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你out了，效率越低越能赚钱
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: gentoo已经C了？
<maplebeats> netf0x: 能吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 大前年就是C写的init 调度了
<nagato> Emacs
<nagato> Emacs能开发win程序?
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 很早就C了，改写了启动脚本，确实启动飞快啊。
<MeaCulpa> netf0x: gnuEmacs和XEmacs都有native win
<jusss> ifvwm: 用c的read()读键盘，然后编译出来的out加&后台运行，能读出数据吗？
<maplebeats> 全都换成systemd吧，我觉得systemd挺方便的。。。
 * hamo_notail out了...
<nagato> 是说sliverlight? C#? Basic? 大抵是不能的, 除了能写代码
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 大家都有自己的娃娃了，不想换systemd了
<gfrog> maplebeats: systemd那坨粑粑。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 只有那些还没娃娃的想试试看
<ifvwm> jusss: ... 至少也是getchar啊。咋read
<maplebeats> ～。～systemd党路过。。。
<netf0x> 木有娃娃呀
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: RH和SUSE不会换，企业这头就没戏了，民用这头，指望Arch?
<maplebeats> fedora就是systemd啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: Fedora是拿来玩玩你们小白鼠的
<nagato> mint?
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: RHEL的roadmap我看没个3-5年不可能
<nagato> backtrack?
<maplebeats> ubuntu肯定不会换的了，换了也慢
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 收了人家考证的那么多钱，说换就换，不怕被人砸了啊，对吧，RH众
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RHEL7至少没明确说用不用systemd，不过我很讨厌那破玩意，
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺ubuntu是upstart
<nagato> fucking small linux?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL7.1 没有
<netf0x> 我感觉linux上开发了好多高效程序，但是大众都不会用啊
<maplebeats> systemd还不是很成熟
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你太高端了。。。 都7.1去了 @@
<ifceux> 你们玩google dooodle 多少秒
<maplebeats> 26秒
<netf0x> 反倒是tx的垃圾程序都用
<ifceux> maplebeats: 我7.7秒
<jusss> ifvwm: read用法简单so...
<maplebeats> 我觉得tx真是一朵奇葩
<MeaCulpa> netf0x: 因为只有第三世界人疲于奔命，关心效率，有钱的资本主义列强无所谓效率
<jusss> ifvwm: 你感觉刚才俺说的那个可行吗？
<ifvwm> jusss: read那不叫读键盘了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL 7.1 Alpha for POWER
<namoamitabuddha> 例如就写一个 strlen
<maplebeats> 它到底招了些什么人啊，做的软件效率高得真TX惊人
<netf0x> 开发linux程序咋赚钱啊
<nagato> maplebeats: 因为奇吧下长的都是黑色腐烂的狗屎, 所以很营养
<namoamitabuddha> 有人会写
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 噗  (14时33分21秒) CyrusYzGTt: maplebeats§ 嗯，那就嫁給我， 成爲我的黃臉婆，管家婆  这句话是想用 ma 来补全 mayaer  但是选了你 哇哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没事装了个玩玩，二的不行，没啥变化，删了
<ifvwm> 你思路混乱。先学好shell吧。 jusss
<maplebeats> 我去
<jusss> ifvwm: read(0,x,x)
<nagato> netf0x: 做服务器
<ifvwm> 那是读缓冲了
<namoamitabuddha> int k; for (k=0; s[k]!=0; ++k); return k;
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 跟这里的大哥们学好shell
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 我不是帮你中枪了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 这种代码
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 以身相许不。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这话是真的，米帝不缺钱。在前公司的时候和麦咖啡合作，人家问我们，4G内存够嘛？ 不够我们这有64G的机器，拿给你们跑跑。CPU俩够嘛？我们这还有16核的机型。
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺一直搞不懂缓冲
<nagato> 不要随便搞基. 搞基不要随便
<Mayaer> maplebeats: (14时33分45秒) maplebeats: 滚，不搞基     lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在就装上能有啥新鲜的，顶多跟fedora差不多。
<ifceux> gfrog: 人家有的是钱。而且敢花在硬件上
<maplebeats> 主要是硬件不贵啊，对于他们来说
<ifceux> 他们缺人啊
<jusss> ifvwm: getchar不是读缓冲？是直接读键盘？
<maplebeats> 】好奇号火星漫游车使用的是BAE制造的RAD750处理器，运行的是Wind River Systems开发的嵌入式实时操作系统VxWorks。根据开发者的幻灯片介绍(PDF)，好奇号代码共250万行，程序语言是C，多是用Python脚本自动生成，NASA JPL共有30名程序员参
<jusss> 对于缓冲这块一直不理解，也没搜到过好的文章，还有堆栈，
<pylaurent> 用python生成C...
<maplebeats> 可惜好奇号不是用linux
<ifvwm> jusss: man getchar。仔细看。
<maplebeats> 实时操作系统linux还不行啊
<ifvwm> 没搞过硬件的，都不理解缓冲堆栈
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 我搞过硬件，不理解解缓冲堆栈
 * ifceux 测试
<ifvwm> 那就不叫搞过。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去米帝兜一圈，才发现，什么效率，腔调，环境，都是浮云
<jusss> ifvwm: 缓冲堆栈，好文章给个
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 什么是真的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 人家玩啥？ 钱？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家那里的unix工程师一辈子没有.kshrc
<ifvwm> 没空写。自己找文章吧。
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 焊电路板，算搞硬件么。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 退格都按CTRL-H, CTRL-?的，从不care 环境，脚本，alias, 啥啥啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家有的是时间
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 远程连接永远是win自带的telnet
<greencat> hi all
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这样我等穷困的第三世界国家人民才有可能追上他们啊，要是这帮货跟中国人一样勤奋，妈的中国人还是不要活了。
<jusss> ifvwm: 汇编好像涉及到了缓冲堆栈在寄存器那块，C的变量有的据说是在xx区或xx区，纠结它不会给个说明吗
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 算上线工人啊。
<ifvwm> 国内那么多电子厂，都是搞硬件的啊。nnnnd
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 也是啊。。。那编译电路图呢
<ifvwm> jusss: 汇编，通常都是自己去实现管道堆栈的。做一次就理解了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 追上是不可能的，产品蓝图只有他们有，msg id只有他们有，协议手册他们有，中国人就只有问
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 制版工人啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 技术壁垒掌握的牢牢的
<ifvwm> 设计电路，还靠谱点。
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 我是说写程序编译成电路图
<ifvwm> 程序编译成电路图？fpga?
<greencat> la ji
<jusss> ifvwm: 还不知道啥是管道。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，商业公司壁垒很严重呢，开源世界只要肯玩命跟代码，干掉不求上进的老外很容易。
<ifvwm> jusss: 去搜索fifo
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 就是那该死的FPGA
<jusss> ifvwm: first input first output ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 但现实是，穷人还是干不过吃穿不愁的
<ifvwm> 那算半半硬件吧。
<ifvwm> jusss: 是
<jusss> ifvwm: 跟stack正好相反？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 唉。
<ifvwm> 当然相反
<maplebeats> 我晕，学这么久，到头来还是个农民工
<maplebeats> 再也不和学校混
 * gfrog 说郁闷了竟然，苦逼地码代码去。
<ifvwm> maplebeats: 以后叫你农民工吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 你个不用种地的农民工有啥好抱怨的，俺可是要种地的农民工
<ifvwm> 。。。
<greencat> farmer turned worker haha
<maplebeats> jusss: 我的地被薄熙来收了，去年
<maplebeats> jusss: 还TM没给我钱
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺也想能做个你那样的不用种地的农民工
<ifvwm> 你不去游行啥的？
<roylez> gfrog: 你又抠腚？
<greencat> wow u should sue him for that i can give u a hotline of police
<gfrog> roylez: 苦逼码农抠腚忙。
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 游行去你家啊。。。
<jusss> 。。。
<ifvwm> 去帝都嘛。
<greencat> police could arrest u la
 * gfrog 不是在抠腚，就是在去抠腚的路上。
<greencat> parade shuld be register in police bureau
<roylez> gfrog: 少壮不努力，老大徒抠腚
<gfrog> roylez: 学习不刻苦，将来当码农。
<yandong> 求解答一个c语言问题http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_63571
<jusss> greencat: forein?
<yandong> 求解答一个c语言问题 http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_63571
<jusss> yandong: ioccc
<greencat> and u ?
<hamo_notail> roylez: 赶紧抠腚去...
<jusss> yandong: ioccc第一届，
<yandong> jusss: 嗯？？？
<yandong> 什么意思？
 * MeaCulpa 明天有空抠Py
<maplebeats> 今天有空，我想学lua
<jusss> greencat: my english sucks. if you are a chinese, speak chinese plz
<jusss> 今天有空，俺想学shell
<greencat> i am a chinese i dont wanna repeat that my system can not type chinese character
<jusss> yandong: 应该是f,
<maplebeats> 我觉得不装输入法挺好
<jusss> yandong: 那个数组指的应该是f,俺猜的，^_^
<yandong> f["abcdef"];报错，但是5["abcdef"];只是一个警告
<yandong> jusss:
<huntxu> yandong: 5["abcdef"] == "abcdef"[5]
<huntxu> yandong: 就是數組和下標交換
<jusss> yandong: 。。。俺是说5["abcdef"]指的是f...
<jusss> huntxu: 是指f不？
<huntxu> jusss: 你自己運行一遍不就知道了 = =
<jusss> huntxu: 没开机。。。
<huntxu> jusss: "abcdef"[5]='f'顯然的嘛
<jusss> huntxu: 太懒
<whi5key> greencat 拼音君你好
<jusss> huntxu: 没想到俺猜对了，^_^
<greencat> ni hao a
<greencat> zhe ge ming zi hen hao ting a xiexie
<jusss> huntxu: 对于缓冲这块不是很理解，比如c的read合getchar
<yandong> jusss: huntxu原来是这个意思，晓得了
<huntxu> jusss: 不懂
<yandong> jusss: 你咋就知道是ioccc第一届啊？
<jusss> huntxu: read(0,x,x)是读缓冲，getchar()直接读键盘，
<jusss> yandong: 猜的。。。
<huntxu> 還是不懂 = =
<greencat> whi5key ni you shi ma
<greencat> pin ying man hao gu du a
<jusss> huntxu: 额，俺想写个读键盘输入的东东，俺用read函数，神说读的是缓冲，so俺不懂缓冲，想请教下
<zodiac1111> 关于 5["abcdef"] , http://coolshell.cn/articles/945.html 看12 .写的蛮好的. cc jusss huntxu yandong  :)
<huntxu> jusss: 把緩沖清了就讀到了
<huntxu> zodiac1111: thx
<jusss> ioccc更精彩。。。
<jusss> huntxu: 不会清。。。而且想理解缓冲方面的东东，神说没搞过硬件的不理解缓冲堆栈，so俺想找篇好的文章，可是网上这样的文章不好找，so想请教下，你用关于缓冲或堆栈方面的好的链接吗
<greencat> hi i  come back
<jusss> huntxu: 神说没空写。。。
<huntxu> jusss: 不懂 = =
<jusss> huntxu: 不懂=.= too
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂徐
<huntxu> gfrog: 賣身蛙
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛋蛋去打羽毛球了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 無尾獬蟆
<gfrog> huntxu: 是嘛？ 这货竟然翘班？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 我知道你為什麽一直要去帽子了
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 翹班打羽毛球每周兩次，翹班踢球每周一次，翹班台球每天一小時...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 啥？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 还有游泳和无限的饮料...
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 還有脆脆鯊/diet coke無限量供應
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 貴度有麽
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 木有...我们只有一个打折的自动贩售机
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃们有度娘！！
<maplebeats> ifvwm: 神还在不，求推荐个头像
<jusss> http://www.oschina.net/question/28_63456
<jusss> kk呢
<maplebeats> jusss: 纠结这些没用，别去造轮子
<jusss> alvin_rxg那厮也没在。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 造过自己的轮子才能更深刻的理解别人的轮子呀
<jusss> maplebeats: 顺便比下谁的轮子好，好在什么地方
<maplebeats> jusss: 最后把自己给毁了
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 度娘不算漂亮的在百度
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 最漂亮的
<jusss> maplebeats: 只搞个basic解释器是毁不了人的^_^
<gfrog> hamo_notail: xyt
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 啧啧
<roylez> huntxu: ....蛋蛋每周翘班总共几次来着？
<huntxu> roylez: 5-10次
<roylez> huntxu: .....
<roylez> huntxu: 那他还上个蛋的班啊
<gfrog> roylez: 主席你问错了呢，你应该问他每周上几次班。 lol
<ifvwm> roylez: 你嫉妒了。
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋是陪女上司打球。那是工作。
<jusss> 女上司。。。
<jusss> 一月也就那几天打打球吧，哇嘎嘎
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，看你们聊，word里打了一串:w
<Guest23234> 安全优先
<maplebeats> 。。。
<maplebeats> 换个马甲别认为就认不出来了，，，
<Guest23234> maplebeats: http://www.oschina.net/question/28_63456
<Guest23234> 55、"布尔值最好的一点是,就算你错了,也顶多错了一位而已."(无名氏)56、"数组的下标是从0开始好还是从1开始好呢?我的0.5的折衷方案,以我之见,没有经过适当考虑就被否决掉了."(Stan Kelly-Bootle)
<Guest23234> alvin_rxg: 70、"说Java好就好在运行于多个操作系统之上,就好像说*交好就好在不管男女都行."(Alanna)
<tenzu> daf3707: 短笛
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
<hamo> roylez: 电车男？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还不回去
<huntxu> 張江等電車男 = =
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/dear-microsoft-fsf.org-is-not-a-gambling-site
<jzmer> sf.net still down ...
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net)
<jzmer> its like a ENTIRE WEEK!
<ifceux> .
<ifceux> csdn
<jzmer> ifceux: i wanna look at some mailing list hosted on sf!
<jzmer> not downloading files!
<ifceux> 0
<MasterKong> 大家好啊
<MasterKong> GRUB loading Welcome to GRUB error: unknow filesystem grub rescue>
<MasterKong> 我现在有liveUSB了 该怎么修复呢
<pylaurent> MasterKong:   重装grub...当然这只是我的做法
<MasterKong> 怎么重装啊
<MasterKong> 我不会这个哎
<Stifler> google
<MasterKong> 哦
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/1x4v1m-81950
<alvin_botOnly> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<zhangjg> 为什么注释掉printf语句之后输出的是1
<zhangjg> 而去掉之后编译不能通过呢？
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/1x4v1m-81950
<zhangjg> 为什么去掉注释之后编译不能通过呢？
<pylaurent> 用什么编译？
<ifceux> 13秒！
<ifceux> :-Dgoogle doodle
<zhangjg> py
<zhangjg> pylaurent: g++
<zhangjg> hello
<microcai> \rs:  3.6 内核用上了没
 * microcai 3.6 内核无法启动了
<gaowen> 这个聊天室只能网页登录吗?
<\rs> microcai: iproute2-3.5.0 无法用在 3.5.0+
<\rs> microcai: 3.6.0-rc1 也没法用
<microcai> \rs:  3.6 上 EFI 已经不能用了
<\rs> microcai: 何为 EFI
<microcai> \rs:  据说是因为加了个啥 EFI Handover protocol
<microcai> \rs: 跟你这个 BIOS 时代的古董说不清楚的～～～
<Stifler>  ..
<jusss> microcai: 有没有把回车换行分开的键盘？
<microcai> jusss: ?
<jusss> microcai: 回车键是回车键，换行是换行键
<microcai> git revert bacef661acdb634170a8faddbc1cf28e8f8b9eee
<microcai> 哈哈，解决了
<jusss> 一直都是回车换行在一个键上吗？
<jusss> 那unix为啥要区分回车换行，不明白
<ifceux> 百度抽风了？
<microcai> :)
<jusss> microcai: 对getchar这个函数不是很了解，还有什么键盘缓冲区之类的，getchar是从缓冲区读数据还是直接从键盘？
<microcai> jusss:  这个函数已经消失了
<microcai> jusss:  c11 里没有了
<jusss> microcai: 。。。俺的还是c99,
<jusss> 或是c89,俺也不清楚
<jusss> 那些搞标准的为啥要删减函数？
<microcai> jusss:  ... 我记错了， gets 没了， ...
<vean> 有宁在不
<microcai> jusss: getchar 还在
<vean> 能问个非学术的问题嘛。。。。
<jusss> microcai: 缓冲区有很多个吗？都是啥？
<microcai> jusss: 不清楚
<Stifler> getch()
<\rs> 最不能忍的是这几个函数：y0 y1 yn 名字能别起这么短吗？
<palomino|working> .......
<jusss> 有这种函数吗？自定义的？
<jusss> palomino|working: getchar函数读取的字符也是从缓冲区里读的？
<Stifler> 长了也忍不了
<\rs> jusss: windows的crlf也挺好的。cr lf要在终端下区分下一行和回到行首，而文件里都用crlf又太浪费，结果用lf，而这样又导致和终端交互时会出问题。于是又有了 OPOST OCRLF 等 stty 里的东西(这个是部分原因)。以上是个人推测
<jusss> \rs: 有直接从stdin读数据的函数吗？
<jusss> \rs: 不是从缓冲区
<Stifler> gaoji
<\rs> jusss: man 2 read STDIN_FILENO
<jusss> \rs: 哦
<Stifler> @tq
<alvin_rxg> tnnd 现在都是 webqq 的 fork 呢？
<ifceux> 好难
<jzmer> 终于找到了正确的securecrt版本
<jzmer> 这下可以中文consolas两不误了
<maya>  瓦拉啦~  好开心啊~
<MeaCulpa> ..
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 求解  pidgin的log文件在哪里
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 看到 maya 在 逃避 本尊
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 亲们……
<alvin_rxg> pidgin 的啥 log ?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 额 各个插件运行的日志
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 比如最近装的一个webqq插件的日志
<alvin_rxg> 默认没有 log。 你可以在 help -> Debug 里边实时找到运行log
<alvin_rxg> 或者 pidgin -d > /path/to/log
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] soga……我说怎么google半天都找不到……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] thx
<jusss> irssi默认也没log需要写配置文件
<jusss> 起名字也是门学问呀，
<alvin_rxg> 有木有人破解 qq2012 呀？别全 webqq 呀。 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 上边全 webqq 的 fork
<alvin_botOnly> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jusss> 学系统那样起怕以后自己都分辨不出那个是自己写的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: qq-jusss
<jusss> 没有养成写注释的习惯，或者说根本没写过注释。。。
<alvin_rxg> 表示自己写的代码都是显而易见的东西，代码偶尔写写
<jusss> 不管是配置文件还是语言里从没写过注释。。。
<alvin_rxg> *注释偶尔写写
<jusss> 取名也是个纠结的问题，变量起名，文件起名，用户起名，机器取名，irc取名，qq取名，邮箱取名，论坛取名，xx取名。。。
<jusss> 各种名字问题也是困扰，还有各种名字问题对应的各种密码。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那就全部 random 吧
<jusss> random谁能记得住。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [见异思马迁] 大家没有用过xiaoxia的myqq吗？
<jusss> 俺要有L.Euler或J.V.Neumann那样的记忆力和运算力，就没这些烦恼了
<ifceux> 为什么c里的rename()这么难用！
<ifceux> 还要求常量
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没尾巴的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 买了个这个 http://www.amazon.cn/Oldenburger欧德堡超高温处理全脂纯牛奶1L/dp/B0057UJ22A/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1344342934&sr=1-1
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 好便宜啊
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 飘扬过海跟蒙牛一个价位...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 1L 13.9? 好贵...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 当心就是蒙牛。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 不贵，5年前我在香港，蒙牛打折的价格是1L 9.9
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 790个评价了...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 其实我一般不喝牛奶，这次纯粹是为了体验下传说中的德国奶
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 告诉你一个firefox的神插件吧
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 很少喝牛奶了...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我是chrome党
<jusss> +1
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我知道，就是为了鄙视你的 http://i.imm.io/zBwu.png
<ifceux> hamo_notail: 你是chrome党员。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 卧槽...插件还能搞历史价格啊...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 牛吧
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 全球亚马逊的历史价格都有
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 蒙牛...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 这也是我为啥不喜欢京东的原因之一
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 中国亚马逊不算亲儿子...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 过继来的...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 那又如何，插件好使
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 你京东有外挂么？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 木有，表示不需要，能看到历史有怎样，又不能用历史价格买...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: lol
<jusss> 不能用历史价格买 +1
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://i.imm.io/zBxY.png
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我现在买的是历史低价
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 祝下单后就降价...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 笨蛤蟆，继续做梦吧
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 啧啧...141看过没？
<huntxu> roylez_: 浦東新區？！
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 擦，158用户
<roylez_> huntxu: 啥141？
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 最近用户增长减缓了
<ofan> 我擦 这是什么插件
<ofan> amazon.com 能用么
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://jandan.net/2012/08/07/porcupine-bulldog.html
<alvin_botOnly> Title: 美丽汪星人惨遭豪猪侵袭毁容 (@ jandan.net)
<roylez_> ofan: 打遍全球亚马逊
<ofan> roylez: 跪求
<roylez_> ofan: 给我来个后空翻360度
<ofan> 。。。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 好像牙签...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我这插件还可以带降价通知的
<roylez_> ofan: http://i.imm.io/zBzJ.png
<ofan> roylez: thx
<ofan> roylez: 没有跟踪的 要自己添加吧
<roylez_> ofan: 对
<roylez_> ofan: 要不然被骚扰到死了
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/b3dbc7f49ee638c26676/460
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 115终于嗝屁了，终于 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9cb960d1tw1dvoestc1afj.jpg
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 115挺好的...被有关部门搞了...
<ofan> 估计是自己想关的
<ofan> 内部分享
<jusss> hamo_notail: 度娘那个网盘搞的怎么样了
<hamo_notail> jusss: 还好...换界面了...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/ca8a05415e48329ca63a/460
<jusss> hamo_notail: 听说度娘出了一个能跟快播竞争的播放器，搞得现在一大些adult video都要度娘那个播放器了
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 貌似..... 明天台风 http://img1.gtimg.com/sh/pics/hv1/68/224/1107/72039863.jpg
<hamo_notail> jusss: 很早的事情了。。。
<maplebeats> 有个百度播放器
<maplebeats> 我装了的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不是今天就台风了嘛...
<maplebeats> 我装了七八个播放器吧
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 贵摸没组织WFH?
<jusss> maplebeats: 能看**电影了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 应该能吧，都是我上网的时候那些网站叫我装的。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 组织了。明天白天跟呆湾人有会...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我希望台风先把呆湾人给卷了
<jusss> maplebeats: 那些网站是不是给你发推荐影片了还是没穿衣服的那种。。。
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 啧啧...
<maplebeats> jusss: 都是我搜禁片的时候装的
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6235ea7djw1dvo21jepscj.jpg
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 老毛子喝高了 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b17754bjw1dvilc1j9laj.jpg
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/603327d9jw1dvnvviynv4j.jpg
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: write的被动式是？
<jusss> maplebeats: 被俺写，翻译成英语怎么说？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/924149e4jw1dvickqtyw9g.gif
<huntxu> jusss: write wrote written
<hello> 在ubuntu怎么连这个网站的irc啊？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 留着等基狗上线了发给他
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: present passive infinitive?
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 今天晚上的鸟会我不参加了，nnnd
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: s/present/past
<hamo_notail> roylez_: NB。。。
<jusss> huntxu: 俺想写一句东东来提示俺这个文件是俺写的，你帮俺想一句呗
<hamo_notail> huntxu: gaoji胡早...
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你早UTC-5麽。。。
<hamo_notail> jusss: This file has already been fucked by me...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没饮料，肚皮上破了一块皮，用手擦血吃...
<jusss> hamo_notail: 这句话应该出现在别人写的文件里，最好在最上一行
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 英语满级了啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 显然跟基席你还差很远嘛...来一个...
<jusss> hamo_notail: 你也帮俺想一句
<jusss> 这个文件是被我创建的？还是被我写的？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393651
<alvin_botOnly> Title: 【独家首发】泷泽萝拉第二部ABS141【万众期待】 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<hamo_notail> jusss: 当然是被我创建的
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 难道这个出了？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 刚才不是问你了嘛..141
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 观看中...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: .........
<huntxu> hamo_notail: roylez_ 141不是制服的麽
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 果断bt去了
<huntxu> 可是我下到的那部不是...
<huntxu> 懷疑自己了...
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 有一部分是制服的..
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 好看么？
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 多大 = =
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 远好于130
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 1.03G
<ofan> 第二部貌似没意思
<jusss> hamo_notail: created by me?这句话怎么样
<huntxu> hamo_notail: SIRO-1063.wmv
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 這部只有534M = =
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 貌似你下错了亲。。
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 可是也是蘿拉額，所以我才奇怪
<hamo_notail> jusss: 可以啊...
<ofan> hamo_notail: 哪有地址
<MeaCu1pa> 无聊
 * hamo_notail 不要找我求种...
<jusss> huntxu: 那就是罗拉有3部作品了
<hamo_notail> MeaCu1pa: 酷胖？
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 速速dcc
<MeaCu1pa> 日本片子也能看的啊
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 不懂...啥叫dcc？
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 虧你上這麽久irc...
<huntxu> hamo_notail: /help dcc
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 网页版，并无这个功能
<jusss> hamo_notail: dcc irc传文件
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 速郵件
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 并无帅胡的邮件
<jusss> ...
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 有了嗷
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 我昨天專門在電腦裏裝了transmission
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 这么jj
<ofan> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/08/07/0713235&amp;from=rss
<roylez_> huntxu: http://img1.gamersky.com/image2012/08/20120803s_5/093.jpg
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 应该说，我有种，谁有子宫？
<hamo_notail> pityonline: 有妹纸的人不要参与...
<ofan> pityonline: 发来
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 艹
<ofan> roylez_: ....
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你沒妹子？
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 你也有妹纸？
<pityonline> ofan: 哈哈，我这种只能通过一种途径传播
<huntxu> hamo_notail: 你真杯具
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 什么不能参与？
<ofan> pityonline: 擦
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 这么多好图片，没发到lb可惜了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 无所谓，反正现在的也留不住。。。
<hamo_notail> huntxu: 有啥杯具的...并不感觉杯具
<jade-shan> join #Orz
<StarBrilliant> 5分钟前新开的灌水区，欢迎去灌 #Orz
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 1.2M/s
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 10分钟之后就ok了...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 热种子这个速度很低了...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 弱爆席...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 不知道为何我的peer定在30个的数目上了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: client应该可以设置
 * Mayaer 话说我的猫叔呢  谁知道我猫叔哪儿去了
<hamo_notail> Mayaer: 猫叔？又不找当叔了？
<Mayaer> hamo_notail: 我有天早晨起来 忽然想起了猫叔
<Mayaer> hamo_notail: 好久好久不见他了
<Mayaer> hamo_notail: 当叔每天都在  随叫随到
<StarBrilliant> 新开的灌水区，欢迎去灌 #Orz ……
<Mayaer> 来  #Orz ，我们随时欢迎您
<Mayaer> 噗 哈哈哈哈后
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> 那边人少
<StarBrilliant> 10个人都不到
<StarBrilliant> 加油突破10个人
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: roylez 是这里的老大  你把他劝动了就好说
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 拿出你十二分卖萌的劲 去萌死他~~
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> 萌萌更健康
<jusss> 这里不就是灌水区吗？
<StarBrilliant> 这里貌似有聊天记录的
<StarBrilliant> 不痛快
<StarBrilliant> 所以新开的
<StarBrilliant> 现在10个人左右……求捧场
<Mayaer> jusss: 这里不是主要以技术为主嘛
<jusss> StarBrilliant: freenode也有聊天记录的。。。
<Mayaer> Felixonmars: 求捧场
<jusss> Mayaer: 这里主要以搞基为主。。。
<Felixonmars> Mayaer: ? 什么捧场
<Mayaer> jusss: 喔喔  我们那里以相亲为主~
<Mayaer> jusss: #Orz
<Mayaer> Felixonmars: #Orz  欢迎加入
<majia321> 求搞机 ✪ω✪
<widon> gnome-shell怎么添加应用程序启动项啊
<widon> 再点击activities左边出现
 * ifceux Orc1x.mp3
 * Mayaer 我在想 下一秒会不会被 roylez 踢出去 顺便加上一句 你神经病啊
<widon> 就是用来调用/usr/bin下面的程序
<Mayaer> adam8157_away: 当叔 你干吗去了~
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你在不
<Felixonmars> 别去#orz, 那里都是打劫的
<Mayaer> 囧
<StarBrilliant> Felixonmars: 你狠……
<StarBrilliant> 喵……
<StarBrilliant> 我貌似丢包了
<widon> I know..
<jusss> ubuntu的同时兼容两种启动方式真xx,这样根本没法设置启动顺序。。。
<ifceux> jusss: 你可以把引导器给删除了
<ifceux> jusss: 自己安装一个新的
<jusss> ifceux: 删其中一种，那另一种启动方式的软件咋办
<jusss> ifceux: 总不能让我手动去改软件的启动方式吧
<ifceux> jusss: ye ke yi
<alvin_botOnly> ifceux: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *-P,L/s(%*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<ifceux> yekeyi
<jusss> ifceux: 就怕改不好，出问题，就纠结了
<ifceux> jusss: 不改不就行了。何必自找麻烦
<jusss> alvin_botOnly: /quit
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 嗯，在洗衣服。。 你幾時才過來給我洗衣服啊
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 害羞中。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ ..期待中。。
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] whooooooa
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 各位
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 加入 #orz @ freenode 开始灌水咯～～
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] irc那边收到么...==
<Mayaer> 收到收到
<StarBrilliant> phoenixlzx 你自己不进……
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 討厭 ircbot .除了 大小眼
<StarBrilliant> 你让我们突破10人大关号吧……
<gfrog> phoenixlzx 为毛一定要去那边灌水呢？
<StarBrilliant> 增加人气
<StarBrilliant> gfrog: 我们要让我们的房间流的满地水
<Mayaer> phoenixlzx: 那是专门的灌水区嘛~
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你也去哦~
<StarBrilliant> CyrusYzGTt: 是谁？
<phoenixlzx> 我是来测试网络联通的
<StarBrilliant> 这个名字看起来^
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 测试 OK
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 不去。。
<StarBrilliant> phoenixlzx: 在irc里面 /ping 就行了呀
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<StarBrilliant> CyrusYzGTt: 占位子就行了
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 哈哈  你真狠啊 正太
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 本尊現在也是用聯通的
<phoenixlzx> 我来测试UbuntuTalk的连通性的
<CyrusYzGTt> StarBrilliant§ 不去、
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 来嘛来嘛~
<maplebeats> 我把ubuntutalk block了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 不去就不去。。 你過來我家就是了
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] CyrusYzGTt 表示我也是联通卡
<StarBrilliant> 去的人只要负责占位子就行了
<StarBrilliant> 不说话都行
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=383550
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ylmf OS竟然改名叫StartOS？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你就来嘛~
<StarBrilliant> mraandtux: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 發裸照給我先
<StarBrilliant> CyrusYzGTt: 想进就进不想进就不进
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 小正太  淡定淡定
<CyrusYzGTt> StarBrilliant§ 說了 ，不進 #orz
<StarBrilliant> 因为进了那个房间站着进去，出来的时候就是 Orz 的姿势了嘛？
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 算了 不去就不去吧。。咱不强迫他
<StarBrilliant> +1
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哼~
<jusss> 恶心死了两种方式启动的。。。就不能一种吗，纠结
<StarBrilliant> 两种方式？
<maplebeats> 什么意思
<jusss> ubuntu是upstart & sys v init
<jusss> 真恶心
<StarBrilliant> 没有systemd？
<jusss> 就不能纯upstart或sys v吗。。。
<jusss> 没有那个更复杂的systemd
<maplebeats> 没发现
<maplebeats> 我觉得systemd简单明了。。。
<StarBrilliant> archlinux的不管了
<jusss> systemd感觉根本看不懂。。。
<maplebeats> 现在的文档的确少。。。
<jzmer> openrc用户飘过
<centerpoint> 有没有自动锁屏的工具?
<jusss> 还是sys v简单
<StarBrilliant> 需要嘛？
<jusss> sys v简单明了，顺序清楚，upstart搞啥并行启动虽然可能省时间，但启动顺序太乱，不方便设置
<maplebeats> 应该可以设置启动顺序吧
<ofan> 岑
<ofan> centerpoint: 有
<jusss> upstart是基于事件的，如果都基于同一事件，就不能设置顺序了
<centerpoint> ofan: 请赐教
<ofan> centerpoint: 忘了名字了
<jusss> centerpoint: gnome有
<ofan> centerpoint: xscreensaver
<centerpoint> ofan: xtrlock  是需要手动锁
<ofan> centerpoint: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xscreensaver
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Xscreensaver - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<centerpoint> 自动锁需要作为服务把
<maplebeats> 是的
<maplebeats> 已经没有屏保表示无压力啊
<centerpoint> thx
<ifceux> zzzzzzzzz
<StarBrilliant> 安静……
<jusss> 又碰到硬盘检测，真。。
<ifceux> 发觉好多程序都是使用一次后就没再用过了。
<ifceux> 删除了
<jusss> 没有敢搞默认配置的勇气呀，
<jade-shan> hello~
<langhun> 大家好
<langhun> 我刚来的 能不能认识下
<langhun> 甘肃人
<StarBrilliant> 喵
<langhun> 你好
<StarBrilliant> 我新来的
<StarBrilliant> 以前潜水
<langhun> 我想认识几个linux的朋友
<StarBrilliant> 不错……
<langhun> 没有人说话 我就出来喊
<StarBrilliant> 我 ArchLinux 那边的，今天来 Ubuntu 转转
<langhun> :-)
<ofan> 这里就是archlinux
<StarBrilliant> 这里不是 ubuntu-cn？
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 这没几个人用ubuntu
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 够狠
<StarBrilliant> 怪不得这里灌水众多
<StarBrilliant> 灌得水流的满房间都是
<langhun> 方便说说你们都是干什么吗？、
<StarBrilliant> 我学生
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 这里不是ubuntu?
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 是吧
<StarBrilliant> 这里用ubuntu的少而已
<langhun> 我刚不做学生了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] oo
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我chakra ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我也不做学生了~
<StarBrilliant> 渣……库拉
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 渣克拉,别乱说
<StarBrilliant> zha克拉
<langhun> 想用linux吃口饭
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] css说是金克拉
<langhun> 不知道学什么
<StarBrilliant> linux需要学？
<langhun> 在这儿找同行
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 学服务器运维
<StarBrilliant> 我现在用别人的windows机子都不会用了都
<langhun> 不知道需不需要懂数据库
<langhun> 我都自学
<langhun> 迷茫的很
<StarBrilliant> chakra竟然是kde的……
<StarBrilliant> GNOME就是好就是好就是好
<hunt_O> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome++
<StarBrilliant> +1
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome+1
<StarBrilliant> +2
<langhun> ？
<ofan> gnome--
<ofan> gnome=渣渣
<StarBrilliant> 甭喷了……
<langhun> 哦
<StarBrilliant> gnome-=2137383647
<langhun> 习惯就好
<StarBrilliant> langhun: 这句话应该是我说
<langhun> ^_^
<StarBrilliant> 我看到KDE就不由自主地想喷人
<StarBrilliant> 于是就会有人喷我
<ofan> 喷毛
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 额
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 有什么好喷的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 爱用不用
<langhun> 我想问问你们都怎么打算的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那你去喷css吧
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 他也用渣克拉 哦亲
<StarBrilliant> 我直接喷fcitx
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 额
<StarBrilliant> 自从我用过fcitx 4.0之后直接就再也不用fcitx了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那你用什么软件法
<StarBrilliant> 后来用过ibus->scim0>ibus
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 输入法
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我电脑装不了ubuntu，wubi/硬盘/U盘/文本 模式都不行
<StarBrilliant> 后来用过ibus->scim->ibus
<StarBrilliant> oldfeel为什么？
<ofan> ibus都被人喷的懒得喷了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 会不会是硬件不支持啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ibus真的不好用..
<StarBrilliant> blambin: 我的新灌水群现在只有3跟人了……
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 卡卡的
<StarBrilliant> ibus再我这边还好
<StarBrilliant> 我的电脑硬件比较好，i5的CPU
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我也在里面哦
<StarBrilliant> blambin你在里面？
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我的I3 CPu
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我08年的老电脑跑kde钢钢的 ^^
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 是哪个群蛾
<StarBrilliant> 我08年的电脑跑GNOME刚刚的
<StarBrilliant> Orz
<StarBrilliant> #Orz @ irc.freenode.net
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] - -
<StarBrilliant> 今天晚上刚刚开的
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 有没有不支持linux系统的硬件啊？我换了Fedora/opensuse/centos都安装不上
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] irc啊..
<StarBrilliant> 用来灌水……ubuntu-cn灌水觉得奇怪
<StarBrilliant> 一个技术群灌水
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] irc我上不去..
<StarBrilliant> blambin:可以说服仙子弄个联通
<StarBrilliant> 但是这样流量会分散
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我也有个08年的电脑，
<StarBrilliant> 不利于增加人气
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 跑ubuntu卡卡的，就换掉了
<StarBrilliant> 我01年的电脑跑archlinux开gnome加上特效刚刚的
<langhun> 有意思
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我去~01年你Cpu、
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 多大的？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 仙子睡觉了已经
<StarBrilliant> 明天找仙子吧
<langhun> 刚刚的
<StarBrilliant> 但是一定要鼓动大家在irc里面多一些人
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 为啥子？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 好运个那个
<langhun> linux人不知道都在哪儿呆着呢
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不是有那么多灌水区了么
<StarBrilliant> linux世界的专门灌水区不多呀
<StarBrilliant> 特别是IRC这边
<StarBrilliant> gtalk那边仙子就有一个，但是貌似没有联通
<StarBrilliant> 我不喜欢gtalk那种模拟的群
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那做个侨界到睡裙吧就ok了哦
<StarBrilliant> 感觉没有 irc 这样真正的群得到了聊天软件的支持
<StarBrilliant> 而且gtalk群也没有tab补全
<ofan> irc不是群
<StarBrilliant> IRC是聊天室
<StarBrilliant> 我知道
<StarBrilliant> 我说的是多人聊天
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 桥拉一下人就多了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 接
<StarBrilliant> 人多？？哈哈
<ofan> nnd去了躺厕所，身上全是厕所的味
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不多么
<StarBrilliant> 精味？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] gtalk这边感觉人已经 够多了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 好恶心啊你们
<ofan> 你家厕所里都是精味？
<StarBrilliant> 你看ArchLinux-CN的gtalk一共有80+人，但是IRC这边只有不超过10个人
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 我才不是呢
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 要看在线的几个
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] irc人肯定少些
<StarBrilliant> 这样不科学
<piggybox> 现在流行gtalk群？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 现在ubuntu irc那边多少 人呢
<StarBrilliant> IRC才是正统的多人聊天
<StarBrilliant> 现在ubuntu irc这边76人，刚刚100人
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 说话的不多啊
<StarBrilliant> 我说几个小时前100人
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我看看这边多少
<StarBrilliant> 这边都潜水的
<StarBrilliant> 你敲 -online
<ofan> gtalk也支持多人
<StarBrilliant> -users 看到的是所有人
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 共列出 16 位用户
<StarBrilliant> gtalk的多人太shabby了……
<StarBrilliant> blambin: 你能说gtalk那边人气旺嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 共列出 158 位用户
<StarBrilliant> 现在Orz这边只有2人了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不旺
<langhun> -online
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 你那边人多也没人说话
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 这边也一样
<StarBrilliant> 但是你那边在线人数太少
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不知道人都哪去了
<StarBrilliant> 我这边不管说不说话，都在线
<StarBrilliant> irc里面潜水才是潜规则……
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 谁说的.
<StarBrilliant> 等会给你出处
<StarBrilliant> 喵……貌似找不到原来的文章了
<ofan> 擦#linux-cn竟然是gdog的
<StarBrilliant> 那是什么？
<StarBrilliant> 空聊天室？
<ofan> oftc的 #arch-cn以前人还比较多
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 怎么搜索聊天室啊？
<StarBrilliant> 你说irc还是gtalk？
<ofan> 很久没上了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] gtalk
<ofan> irc
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 没用过irc
<ofan> gtalk没法搜索
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 额~
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 直接加呗
<StarBrilliant> gtalk的聊天室貌似……gtalk有原生聊天室嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 原生的有啊
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 就是muc啊
<ofan> 支持多人
<StarBrilliant> 但是功能不强……
<StarBrilliant> gtalk是阉割的xmpp协议
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 主要是不能保存..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 其它还好
<ofan> gtalk都支持
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 哦，我是在ubuntu论坛看到这个，以前都没用过
<StarBrilliant> archlinux的muc在哪里？
<ofan> xmpp本身就不完善
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我给你找找
<StarBrilliant> 就是静琴的群
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 可以搜索的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] pidgin有这个功能
<ifceux> kde+1
<ifceux> kde+ob +1
<ofan> kde+2
<ofan> ob-1
<ifceux> ofan: 自带的wm耍不起，只能用下ob了
<StarBrilliant> wm？
<ofan> ifceux: 你什么破电脑
<ifceux> ofan: 512M 1.6G
<ofan> nutella拯救宅男
<ofan> ifceux: 太破了
<ofan> 内存还没我手机大
<ifceux> .
<ifceux> ofan: 你手机屏幕没我的电脑大。。。
<piggybox> ob是啥
<ifceux> 没见过这样比的。这个年代久远的产品了
<ofan> ifceux: 分辨率比你的打
<ofan> 可以外接显示器
<ifceux> ofan: 多少*多少？
<ofan> 1280x800
<ifceux> :-D怎么会比我的分辨率大。
<ofan> 高清的
<ifceux> ofan: 相等而已。
<ofan> ifceux: ips屏
<ifceux> 不懂
<ofan> 4æ ¸cpu
<ifceux> ofan: 手机四核？
<ofan> ifceux: nexus 7
<ifceux> ofan: 好。
<ofan> 手机双核 1.2G
<ifceux> 屏幕太小
<ifceux> 不爽
<ofan> ifceux: 7寸的1280x800
<ofan> 爽的很
<ifceux> ofan: 你手机装kde?
<ofan> android
<ifceux> 。
<ifceux> 安卓费电
<ofan> 平板能装ubuntu
<ofan> 平板能用个7个小时
<ifceux> ofan: 懂c吗
<StarBrilliant> C？
<ifceux> c语言
<ofan> ifceux: 懂
<ifceux> ofan: rename()参数只能是常量对不
<ofan> ifceux: man rename
<ifceux> ofan: 在看的
<drdr> ....
<ifceux>  int _EXFUN(rename, (const char *, const char *));
<drdr> 已经没人了么
<mugebjgd> 干嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ftjbhtip b
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 都睡觉 了
<drdr> 睡不着
<mugebjgd> drdr: 手淫
<drdr> .........
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 多了烦
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我这边台风
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 找个男人or女人
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 吧
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 声音好大啊
<ifceux> ofan:
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 风的声音
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 好吓人
<ofan> ifceux: 啥
<drdr> 我这里还没啥感觉
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 台风啊
<ifceux> ofan:   int _EXFUN(rename, (const char *, const char *));
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 我浙江这边
<ifceux> 这名字有意思
<drdr> 我在上海
<ofan> 你这写的什么
<ifceux> ofan: 看stdio.h得到的
<drdr> 参数里的这个（）是什么意思？
<ifceux> 函数原型吧
<ofan> 宏
<ifceux> ofan: rename 函数原型是：itn rename( const char*oldname, const char * newname) 唉。
<ifceux> int.
<ofan> 咋了
<drdr> 宏啊...
<drdr> 我这里风不大，也没下雨....
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 尼玛 风大的吓死人  外面到处都是 什么被掀翻的声音
<mugebjgd> pigman害怕了？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 有点
<ifceux> ofan: 是常量。
<ifceux> ofan: 不能用变量来搞。
<ofan> ifceux: 你想咋搞
<ofan> 日 acm下个论文要$5
<ifceux> 我有一些数据，第一列1,2000.jpg 第二列 2,0909.jpg 想把第一列.jpg 重命名为第二列
<ofan> shell搞
<ofan> mv
<ifceux> ofan: 我知道shell能搞。
<ifceux> ifceux: 也搞成功了。不同的方法，awk什么的。就是效率有点那个
<ofan> 这玩意要个毛效率
<drdr> 用rename命令
<ofan> delicious的界面又该回去了？ 不支持stack了
<ifceux> ofan: 我知道了。
<ifceux> drdr: 我知道这货。
<drdr> ifceux, 你知道啥了
<ifceux> drdr: 怎么搞刚刚我提出的问题。
<drdr> ifceux, 知道为啥不用
<ifceux> drdr: 它解决不了我的问题
<drdr> ifceux, 自己看man page去
<ifceux> drdr: ...你知道我的需求是什么？
<ofan> 你什么都没说
<drdr> ifceux, 你不是要把文件名里的“第一列”改成“第二列”么
<ifceux> drdr: 单纯rename可以？
<drdr> ifceux, 自己看man page
<ifceux> drdr: 有文件，第一列.jpg 需要重命名为第二列。http://code.bulix.org/65wyb1-81953
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<ifceux> drdr: 实际的文件名不像第一列这么有规律。
<ifceux> drdr: 单纯用rename来实现？开玩笑吧。尽管是有正则支持，也不行
<alvin_rxg> 随便啦，第一列是从小到大的咯？那就随便改咯
<ifceux> alvin_BotOnly: 已经用perl解决。
<gebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 看书
<gebjgd> ofan: 这么假？
<ofan> gebjgd: 真的 我爱学习
<gebjgd> ofan: 我信
<metbsd> 这风真大
<gebjgd> 菊花号 台风？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买车了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没呢，没时间看呀。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你买了吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看中了几个 准备周六去看车
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你都在什么地方看的车？网上，还是到家附近的店里？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 网上
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 自己去，还是找个懂的朋友一起看看？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 和德国朋友一起去
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 网上不少呢 不过价格合适的 好的不多
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有的时候在网上不一定能买到合适的。倒不如到报纸上等等。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 买好了，告诉我，开过来让我看看。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你看不到车 网上的更新速度更快
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有些老人开车很仔细，维护的也不错。平时也不上网，买车的时候很多都选择登当地报纸。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 卖车的时候。
<gebjgd> 老人？老人很多都上网 直接脱手给handler
<piggybox> 德国人都比较善于保养车吧
<gebjgd> 未必
<Laputa> hi, i got this error when using minibufexplorer http://imagebin.org/223692
<Laputa> any ideas ?
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] moring
<nagato> illegle character stl=%!g:statusLineText
<nagato> Laputa: set stl=g:statusLineText
<nagato> Laputa: what is the result of :echo g:statuslinetext ?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-08
<andyhou> Rachael libary是什么？
<andyhou> 有人了解么
<andyhou> 应该是关于javascript的
 * MeaCulpa 表示只知道Rachael 和 Rachel Starr
<andyhou> 哦
<andyhou> https://github.com/Khan/khan-exercises/wiki/Graphing-API
<andyhou> 我现在要写这个
<andyhou> 但是我不知道这是什么
<andyhou> 看样子是javascript
<andyhou> 哦，搞定了
<andyhou> 是用javascript写个库
<nagato> 好厉害, 一个人自说自话, 结果完成了....
<nagato> 神一般犀利啊
<andyhou> 不是。。。
<nagato> andyhou: 大哥威武
<andyhou> 我是很着急，因为好几天没写一行代码，我都睡不着觉了
<nagato> andyhou: 神了
<andyhou> 我在好多地方一起问的，所以那边给我回复了
<andyhou> 我只是看它特别像js,但是一直不敢确定
<andyhou> 菜鸟一枚。。。。
<nagato> js结尾的啊, 带了写image,css
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧呀，今天的新闻能不能来点别的呀。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<nagato> 浙江台风, 很大, 我被吹走了...
<nagato> 我要是站在屋顶, 带个牢固点的简易飞行器, 估计能飞很远了....
<nagato> 我飞, 我飞... 我飞飞飞
<Laputa> 有人知道redhat 怎么自己编译 vim么。。 想cover原本的rpm版本
<Laputa> 我编译了一个，把/usr/local/bin 给覆盖了。 /usr/bin 还是没变
<ifvwm> ./configure --prefix=/path
<MeaCulpa_> 何必要覆盖原有的呢
<ifvwm> cp MeaCulpa_ MeaCulpa
<Ian|zh_CN> ln MeaCulpa_ MeaCulpa
<ifvwm> 那还不如 rm MeaCulpa_
<ifvwm> ln -sf
<MeaCulpa> 凭啥
<MeaCulpa_> 分分开
<ifvwm> cp 是分身嘛
<ifvwm> 精神分裂。 lol
<nagato> 请问键盘失去响应了要怎么恢复啊? (而且当前程序是在全屏的状态下,无法点击菜单....)
<ifvwm> 等
<nagato> 我试过拔掉键盘插头, 然后重新插上, 不行
<ifvwm> 实在不行就sysreq按键序列
<jade-shan> HI？这个频道是和gtalk群连通的么？
<ifvwm> 其实不如 c-a-backspace
<nagato> ifvwm: 这种情况一般是什么原因啊? 系统过载? CPU太高? 我没有太高啊
<nagato> jade-shan: 不要gtalk来上IRC!!!, 看着烦
<ifvwm> 没通，是gtalk的bot，强行粘在这里。
<ifvwm> nagato: 软件bug
<ifvwm> 通常是py的bug
<nagato> ifvwm: 我都是在tmux里失去响应的,开着vim. 的确很可能是py
<Shoowen> 哦，可以用gtalk上irc了？
<nagato> Shoowen: 不要gtalk来上IRC!!!, 看着烦
<ifvwm> tmux都可以失去响应啊。。
<ifvwm> gvim？那等下就可以。那是全局菜单的bug
<nagato> ifvwm: 是啊, 键盘所有按键都没响应... 你说我还能不纠结么, 而且我还不习惯开启tmux的鼠标支持的....
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: 我这里screen就常死
<ifvwm> 曾经出过。等几秒
<Shoowen> nagato: 我木有。。。。为什么烦呢？？
<nagato> ifvwm: 是vim, 不是gvim,
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa_: 不会吧
<nagato> Shoowen: 全是难看的[]还不能nick补全,
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: 会啊，怎么不会，一死，一个screen里的所有都进不去
<ifvwm> 额。那就不知道了。纯vim这样的软件，不会死的啊。 nagato
<pityonline> vim 剪贴是哪个快捷键来着？
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa_: 以前我是用dtach，不用screen。现在是根本不用这些。没碰到过。
<nagato> ifvwm: 可能是内核, 系统这些地方bug导致键盘无响应了... 我这键盘党最怕这个了
<piggybox> pityonline:  任何删除都是剪切，然后p黏贴
<pityonline> piggybox: 这么爽？
<ifvwm> nagato: 我只碰到过各种py软件，有内存泄漏，搞死。
<ifvwm> 比如曾经的软件中心。
<ifvwm> vim没见死过
<nagato> ifvwm: 这个我倒是也深有体会, software center的确很垃圾.
<Shoowen> nagato: 原来如此哈:-D
<pityonline> piggybox: 果然啊，我还以为要切换 Visual 模式什么的呢
<nagato> pityonline: 还有个paste mode
<nagato> 算了, 只能最彻底的方法, 那就是重启....
<ifvwm> c-a-backspace嘛
<nagato> 幸好vim有swp, 所有资料都保存...
<nagato> ifvwm: 我都试过了, sysreq也是, 都不行,
 * MeaCulpa 每分钟一次:w, 强迫症
<ifvwm> 算来，平均一年死过一次。
<nagato> ifvwm: 键盘失灵, 你按什么都是无效啊...
 * MeaCulpa 有时候自己没注意，word文档里一水的:w
<ifvwm> nagato: 额。这么强的卡死啊
<pityonline> nagato: 是把文本储存在几个粘贴板里那个吗？
<nagato> ifvwm: 所以我这键盘党担心这个很无语, 也没啥异常明显的情况, 就是突然冒出来这种.....
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: cron下，咋样。
<Shoowen> 对哦，大家有木有关于wps4linux的消息，什么时候正式发布啊？？
<nagato> pityonline: 是连带tab各种的格式保持的paste,copy
<ifvwm> nagato: 你啥系统
<nagato> ifvwm: ubuntu 12.04
<ifvwm> 难道经常按super?
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: cron我从来不用
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你手动，愉快。
<nagato> ifvwm: 是啊, 我要Awesome里切换的
<pityonline> nagato: 呃，这个我还没研究到
<ifvwm> awesome的wm?
<ifvwm> 非unity/HUD?
<nagato> 就是Awesome.
<ifvwm> 热键冲突？锁住了吧。
<nagato> ifvwm: GNOME, KDE, Unity我都嫌笨重, 太难控制, 不够hacking, 不够hip风
<nagato> ifvwm: 热键冲突? 咋说?
<ifvwm> 终端热键，或者tmux热键。触发了某些序列。
<nagato> 不会啊, Vim和Super的map没有, super都是分给Awesome的, tmux用ctrl-b, vim都是leader, F1~9 之类的
<ifvwm> 正常是这样而已
<MeaCulpa_> Awesome曾经是升级必要重写rc.lua, 烦死
<nagato> 嗯. 可能是, 那该去查之前的log?
<ifvwm> awesome不熟悉。你去问 freeflyi1g
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 默认不是一点都不用换么...
<MeaCulpa> nagato: 默认的你也能忍...
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 我只用了两个library, ubuntu的包自带的
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 主题修改下, 自己用两个默认的library添加点功能, 和案件绑定, 加点rule之类的, 就很好了啊
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 根本不影响升级时的不兼容
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa_: ub通常默认的，就够好了。
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: 哦，不知
<ifvwm> oops alive?
<nagato> MeaCulpa: ubuntu适合傻瓜式入门.
<ifvwm> Hsu.
<nagato> ifvwm: 如果要查上诉问题的log , 该去那些log文件查啊?
<ifvwm> 这没log
<ifvwm> 按键序列而已。
<nagato> ifvwm: 只能求神保佑, 这种情况少来几次....
<nagato> ifvwm: 或者我真的要弄个监视键盘按键的程序? 然后log到文件里?
<nagato> 这样才能debug?
<ifvwm> 彻底死的。台机上只碰过inkscape开py插件。那死得彻底。
<ifvwm> 监视这，，，不会
<nagato> ifvwm: 我的频率是一个月1次
<nagato> 去搜索下这种程序, 必须要debug出来啊, 不然冷不妨它暗地里给我一刀....
<ifvwm> 有些终端按键，进入某种状态。需要ctrl-d ctrl-z 退出的那种。
<ifvwm> 这咋监视嘛
<nagato> ifvwm: 哦, 这个我知道, c-q也是, 经如hestian什么的状态.
<nagato> ifvwm: 真不能?
<ifvwm> 是啊
<nagato> ifvwm: 嗯... 只得作罢...
<ifvwm> 各种热键都搅和在一起，难免按倒。当时又想不明白。猜想
<nagato> ifvwm: 如果长时间按住shift之类的键, 会不会导致这种问题啊, 我经常长时间按住这些trigger按键
<nagato> 大概好几秒. 1分钟??
<ifvwm> shift通常不被系统监视。
<nagato> 还有super, ctrl之类的也是, 键盘上, 除了旁边的数字那边, 不用,其他都被我用了....
<ifvwm> super, ctrl还可能
<ifvwm> 终端通常不认super
<ifvwm> 各种ctrl序列触发吧。从这方面想。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司VPN 极磋无比
<guoyunhebrave> 我的CPU是i3-2350结果Ubuntu却认成了i
<guoyunhebrave> i3-350
<guoyunhebrave> 怎么办，能改吗？
<ifvwm> 哪里看到的。lshw?
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 在“系统设置”》“详细信息”
<ifvwm> lshw里面如果都错了，才值得你去想。
<guoyunhebrave> lshw也错了
<guoyunhebrave> 也是350m
<guoyunhebrave> 应该是2350m
<guoyunhebrave> 能修正吗？
<ifvwm> 那不能。lshw就是输出芯片的返回数值。
<ifvwm> 芯片自己都认为自己是350。你急啥。
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 会经常死机
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 你的cpu就是350吧?...
<guoyunhebrave> imadper: 不是，是2代i3，应该是2310或者2350
<ifvwm> 经常死机。。那你用其他系统算了。
<guoyunhebrave> 350是一代i3
<ifvwm> 2350只是一个名称吧。芯片其实还是350
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 我试过，好像只有Ubuntu会死机，其他Linux发行版不会死机
<imadper> ifvwm: 不是架构都换了嘛? 难道芯片的编号不换?
<ifvwm> lin下，只认芯片组的。不认那些厂家驱动的取名的。
<ifvwm> 其他distro的lshw可能也这样
<ifvwm> 那换系统嘛
<guoyunhebrave> 不习惯，而且，其它发行版软件少
<ifvwm> 说不定架构改点点，芯片凭啥换嘛。设计一个芯片很难的。 imadper
<ifvwm> 那你少启动ub的软件中心啥的。
<imadper> ifvwm: 芯片不换, 换个代号也好呀~ 起码欺骗一下消费者呀~   LOL
<ifvwm> 多用cli
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 我的情况特别奇葩，不用鼠标的话，永远不死机
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 其他发行版软件少////
<ifvwm> imadper: oem厂家才骗人。芯片厂家没道理骗人啊
<ifvwm> guoyunhebrave: 额。那你和那谁说
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 我买电脑的时候各种被人骗
<ifvwm> 开始那谁，只用键盘的
<guoyunhebrave> 那谁说？
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 开始是谁
<ifvwm> 忘记了
<ifvwm> nagato:
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 我的lshw, cpu: i5-2410M
<guoyunhebrave> 有点吃力，尤其是用Inkscape画图的时候
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 所以说, 你的那个就是350, 不是2350吧
<guoyunhebrave> 在Win下是认成2310的好像
<ifvwm> guoyunhebrave: 总结一句，少用py的软件/插件。 inkscape的py插件，很大程度搞死。
<ifvwm> win下是驱动带了。厂家可以随便给你型号。查表就是。
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 我的死机都是鼠标造成的
<guoyunhebrave> 头疼
<guoyunhebrave> 以后都不能用鼠标了
<ifvwm> 都是菜单吧？
<ifvwm> 。。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: ?
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: ?
<ifvwm> 没事情了。你这长颈鹿。
<guoyunhebrave> 有人的Ubuntu12.04会卡死吗？我已经知道有很多人跟我一样，貌似都是鼠标造成的。11.10的时候没问题
<imadper> 那就别用鼠标了... 或者去报一个bug
<guoyunhebrave> 大部分都是外国人报告bug，好像没人理
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 一般不会没人理的.
<ifvwm> 真报bug，要专业人士
<ifvwm> bug需要comfirm，才有人理会的
<guoyunhebrave> ifvwm: 我在Ask Ubuntu上问了一下，但是被关闭了
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩, 至少给出正确的reproduce-step
<ifvwm> 我都不会报bug。
<guoyunhebrave> 要怎么获取这些信息的呢？
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 你得问专业人士
<ifvwm> 不确定要那些信息。
<guoyunhebrave> 谁是专业人士
<ifvwm> 你确定你能精确重现？
<ifvwm> 不能重现的，叫啥bug
<guoyunhebrave> 是的，我每天都能重现
<ifvwm> @@@@
<imadper> ifvwm: 那给出kernel吐槽的内容也行....
<ifvwm> 你换系统吧
<guoyunhebrave> 每天重现几次呢
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 那你简单的说一下重现步骤...
<ifvwm> 你这家伙，好玩了。这还能用下去啊
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 什么叫做卡死
<ifvwm> namoamitabuddha: 知道了不
<ifvwm> 现在就是卡死了。
<ifvwm> lol
<guoyunhebrave> imadper: 开机之后，连上鼠标，然后打开浏览器，在界面上移动鼠标，然后差不多很快就会卡死——界面没反应，鼠标键盘失效，只能强制关机。
<ifvwm> guoyunhebrave: 你这种表述啊。只能叫厂家去维修。
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 这个步骤不能让qa重现的. 因为如果系统这样子, 内部测试或者开发的时候早就发现了. 所以肯定还有别的内容的
<guoyunhebrave> 屡试不爽
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 你这个步骤会让qa觉得, 我们天都开浏览器上网, 从不出问题, 这个bug根本就是胡扯
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 在 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 贴 /var/log/kern.log
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 你以为qa自己都不上网不用鼠标的嘛?
<guoyunhebrave> 只是举个例子，其实开其他程序也会死
<ifvwm> namoamitabuddha: 你这坏蛋。
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 然后在这里贴地址
<StarBrilliant> 觉得可以看看 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StarBrilliant> 有可能是X的问题
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 去tty1去得了吗?
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: 死机后
<imadper> guoyunhebrave: sysreq能用吗?
<ifvwm> 。。。别人键盘一直没问题啊。你们想啥呢。
<ifvwm> 这看log能看出来？
<ifvwm> ub的unity就是可以全键盘操作系统的
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu 默认开启 SysReq
<imadper> log看不出来, lol看得出来.
<ifvwm> lol
<StarBrilliant> Ubuntu默认开启SysRQ
<ifvwm> 看出来了吧
<namoamitabuddha> 他不是说他鼠标键盘全部失效了么
<ifvwm> 只鼠标死机
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: 问题要看 SysRq 的级别
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 所以才要试试看, 失效之后sysreq还能不能用....
<StarBrilliant> 我有的时候死机然后触控板不能用，过一回鼠标还能用了，看
<StarBrilliant> 我有的时候死机然后触控板不能用，过一回鼠标还能用了，看X的log，发现有记录
<namoamitabuddha> cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<StarBrilliant> 如果真的不行，可以开一SSH在死机的时候远程读取一些内容……
<imadper> ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹ ☹
<guoyunhebrave> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138830
 * gfrog 早
<StarBrilliant> guoyunhebrave: 貌似没有贴完耶
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 贴你机子卡死重启的那部分。
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: paste.ubuntu.org.cn 长度限制的。
<guoyunhebrave> 俺不知道哪部分是呀
<StarBrilliant> 最后
<StarBrilliant> 贴上去的只有开机0秒到1秒的部分……
<guoyunhebrave> 那我现在重现一次死机情景，然后再贴
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 你卡死后先尝试 Ctrl + Alt + F1 之类的是否可以
<guoyunhebrave> 试过不可以
<StarBrilliant> 那就用远程SSH连接上看dmesg
<MasterKong> 大家好阿
<namoamitabuddha> guoyunhebrave: 然后测试 Alt + Prt Sc + R, ... + E, ... + I, ... + S, ... + U, ... + B
<StarBrilliant> namoamitabuddha: 哪个是重启
<StarBrilliant> 话说我都 RSUB 的
<guoyunhebrave> 也试过不可以
<MasterKong> 请问有谁知道怎么用kopete聊qq吗
<imadper> b是重启吧...
<StarBrilliant> 我 BreFS 的，用 EI 就会 kernel panic
<imadper> 最后一个
<StarBrilliant> R=Reset keyboard
<StarBrilliant> E=SIGTERM all process
 * imadper 有人知道怎么用gedit聊qq吗?
<StarBrilliant> I=SIGKILL all precess
<MasterKong> 请问怎么用kopete聊qq阿
<StarBrilliant> gedit …………
<MasterKong> a gedit聊什么qq
<StarBrilliant> S=Sync disk    U=Remount disk ro     B=Rebot
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: 差不多吧，其实可以切换到 virtual console 看帮助的
 * imadper 怎么用mkdir来聊qq呀?
<StarBrilliant> 按 Alt-SysRq 加上一个没有用的键就行了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔~
<StarBrilliant> MasterKong: kopete 是什么？
<MasterKong> 真的 kopete支持qq协议
<StarBrilliant> MasterKong: 我看到k打头的软件就来气……所以抱歉帮不了你了
<MasterKong> 和pidgin一样的
<MasterKong> 阿 why
<StarBrilliant> guoyunhebrave: 你是笔记本还是台式机？
<namoamitabuddha> 贴讨厌 KDE
<guoyunhebrave> 笔记本
<namoamitabuddha> 他讨厌 KDE
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 是不是你装完系统, 都要把kernel删除了?
<piggybox> 哈哈
<guoyunhebrave> 但我的笔记本有些问题，无法识别电池
<imadper> piggybox: 是可以的
<StarBrilliant> 我的kernel名字叫做vmlinuz-linux
<MasterKong> 可是我现在很无助，谁帮我一下阿
<StarBrilliant> guoyunhebrave: 笔记本需要 Fn-Alt-SysRQ-REISUB
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: 你需要 Fn 的？
<StarBrilliant> 恩
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看不同的笔记本, 我的这个需要. 以前的阿苏死的那个笔记本就不需要
<StarBrilliant> guoyunhebrave: 如故哦你的SysRq是在Fn的，就 Fn-Alt-SysRq 然后放掉Fn和SysRq，保留Alt
<StarBrilliant> 然后再按REISUB
<imadper> ♈
<imadper> ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈ ♈
<StarBrilliant> OT: 你们看看这个： http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3182.html 《SourceForge互相屏蔽值得反思》
<guoyunhebrave> StarBrilliant: 我试试
<MasterKong> REISUB是什么
<MasterKong> fn sysrq是快照
<adam8157> Mayaer: 嘿嘿
<Mayaer> adam8157: 呜呜 我这里风雨交加 好怕怕啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哪?
<Mayaer> 苏州
<hamo> adam8157: 卖你妹的萌...
<hamo> Mayaer: 咋跑苏州去了？玩？
<Mayaer> hamo: 恩。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我买了一大罐乳清蛋白粉 cc gfrog roylez  MeaCulpa
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是干嘛的？
<hamo> adam8157: 这是要增鸡？
<adam8157> gfrog: 增肌
<Mayaer> lol
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<gfrog> adam8157: 增鸡啊
<sjd_zeus> goagent翻墙怎么不好使了
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫自卑啊骚年。
<StarBrilliant>  喵……大家好
<StarBrilliant> sjd_zeus: 你是不是超过流量了？
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 呜~  你好~
<imadper> adam8157: 做公交, 练内力吧.
<sjd_zeus> 我用的10个appid一天10G流量，不会超吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 你在哦 我要开始增肌了
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你身材蛮不错的吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 瘦吗？
<Mayaer> 瘦~
<StarBrilliant> adam8157: 什么情况……
 * hamo 基情暴露了...P姐
<adam8157> pityonline: 不是增肥 是增肌啊
<pityonline> hamo: 切
<pityonline> adam8157: 我知道增肌啊，增胸肌吗？
 * Mayaer 有基情
<adam8157> pityonline: 主要是上身肌肉, 胳膊和背部
<imadper> ls别吃醋..
<pityonline> adam8157: 如果不是营养不好，不建议用吃东西的方法增肌，建议通过运动增肌
 * ifvwm 几分钟办定一个大事情。做事要靠运气才顺。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 老板你好
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋老板好
<pityonline> ifvwm: 老板何时给我们发奖金？
<adam8157> pityonline: 我运动的啊, 游泳羽毛球足球, 每天还有俯卧撑和健腹轮
 * gfrog 哦，我邪恶了。 cc ifvwm 
<ifvwm> 。
 * StarBrilliant ……
<ifvwm> 没聘用关系，发钱，那是贿赂。
<pityonline> adam8157: 那还用吃东西啊？运动量够了就行了
<hamo> adam8157: 你这是要变身超级赛亚人了？
<druid__> 0.0
<pityonline> ifvwm: 求贿赂！
<zodiac1111> 赠予
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你翻墙去吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 补充蛋白质, 长得快些
<Mayaer> 去弥补刘翔犯下的过错么。。。
<ifvwm> 我。。。草。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这运动量还要磕药？ 你明年打算去竞选健美先生嘛？
<pityonline> adam8157: 你很瘦吗？
 * StarBrilliant 球搅基……
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 正太你什么时候变口味了
<adam8157> pityonline: 不瘦, 锻炼了一年, 胸肌腹肌都出来了
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: 没有变
<ifvwm> adam8157: 昨天有人说你，每天和女上司玩球。
<StarBrilliant> 一直找萝莉……
<ifvwm> 翘班
 * hamo lol
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 你 adam8157 叔就是搞基出名的  去找他
<StarBrilliant> 没有萝莉的时候找机油凑合
<StarBrilliant> 算了，我还是去找萝莉吧……
<ifvwm> 合法翘班。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 滚粗, 领导都不打羽毛球的
<StarBrilliant> 群里的萝莉自己来报数……
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<ifvwm> 求滚粗的百科解释
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 估计你是最小的。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: ^_^
<ifvwm> hamo 说的是打台球，可不是毛球。
<ifvwm> 羽毛球
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: 好吧……
<StarBrilliant> 这个群里面都没有萝莉……
<StarBrilliant> 好寂寞
<corsava> 大家好
<StarBrilliant> 我走了
<Mayaer> corsava: 是萝莉不
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 没有萝莉 有御姐
<StarBrilliant> 不行
<hamo> Mayaer: 御姐？
<StarBrilliant> 我要找御姐直接找你了都
<pityonline> adam8157: 已经是猛男了还需要增肌吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 胳膊和背部肌肉不行
<ifvwm> StarBrilliant: 还不走？我们准备欢送你的遗体呢。
<Mayaer> hamo: 我是小正太的御姐  是你的萝莉  哈哈
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: 你轰走了一个……
<pityonline> adam8157: 要啥自行车啊？
<hamo> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B005P0KOJC/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00   这款
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: [/吐]
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> hamo: 屁
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天晚上基席推荐了一款德国奶...1L19。9
<StarBrilliant> “Connection reset by peer”……想到了墙
<adam8157> hamo: 欧德堡?
<hamo> adam8157: yep。。。
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋，这个都知道...
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: ……
<imadper> adam8157: 别的地方有肌肉, 胳膊和后背的少, 说明你较少锻炼到那里, 就算是蛋白粉作用也不大. 要改进你的锻炼计划才行.
<adam8157> hamo: 那个还好, 香一些
<gfrog> hamo: 19.9啊，好贵，我买欧德堡都是12块多一桶。
<hamo> gfrog: 你买的是蒙牛奶灌装的吧...
<gfrog> hamo: amazon上150多一箱，12桶
<gfrog> hamo: 屁，超市22块多一桶呢，你去买？
<ifvwm> 两栖类，咋还喝奶？
<hamo> gfrog: 买不起...这都是壕才喝的玩意...
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 其实欧德堡没好沃德好喝，但是好沃德的包装太坑爹，没盖子。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一口喝掉
<pityonline> adam8157: imadper 说得对，不建议花这冤钱，除非你每天的营养跟不上
 * adam8157 我先试试增肌效果而已
<hamo> adam8157: 加大自己的锻炼强度，把脂肪都变成蛋白质才重要..
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我就的奔厕所了，没消化那么多牛奶的能力。 顶多一天半桶。
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你还增肌？咋还有长？
<adam8157> ifvwm: 没看懂...
<ifvwm> 已经c 杯了啊。
<ifvwm> 记得蛋蛋蛮高了
<hamo> ifvwm: 跟蛋蛋 见面 搅过基？
<ifvwm> 看照片
 * pityonline 没病天天喝补药，不如天天来练操。cc adam8157 
<StarBrilliant> 操……
<ifvwm> .
<ifvwm> hamo: Mayaer 邀请你去 #Orz
<Mayaer> +1
<hamo> adam8157: 乃们居然招了SWE的 intern...不公平！
<adam8157> hamo: 谁说的
<hamo> adam8157: 万能的linkedin
<adam8157> hamo: 你个窥私癖
<hamo> adam8157: 还用窥？我一上，就在timeline里写的...
<ifvwm> intern是啥东东
<hamo> adam8157: Fangwei Ding is now Software Engineer Intern
<adam8157> hamo: 呵呵
 * hamo afk
<StarBrilliant> root……
<MasterKong> 中文irc频道
<MasterKong> anymore？？？
<huntxu> 目測獬蟆悲劇鳥 ...
 * tenzu 回家吃饭去
<jusss> 好安静。。。
<StarBrilliant> 好安静
<StarBrilliant> 人都去吃午饭了吧
<byzantium> is anyone here?
<jusss> no
<byzantium> :-)  问下 windows和linux处于同一个局域网中
<byzantium> linux ping通 windows但是此时 路由器是断电的
<byzantium> 请问这是为什么
<maplebeats> ....
<maplebeats> 路由断电了能ping通那不是撞鬼了
<byzantium> 。。。。
<byzantium> 我也是这么认为的
<jusss> 这是个神迹
<byzantium> 那就说明是这边windows的程序有问题
<byzantium> 的把
<jusss> byzantium: 是lin
<byzantium> 因为我是根据 windows的一个应用程序来判断网络是断的
<jusss> byzantium: 你先去判断下路由器
<jusss> byzantium: 不用路由器也能ping
<byzantium> 。。。？
<byzantium> :-) 大家休息了 。。。
<byzantium> 午安
<jusss> byzantium: 一根网线足以让两台计算机连局域网
<byzantium> 不是我的是正常的链接
<byzantium> 两个都链接到路由器上的
<jusss> byzantium: 你看路由器的灯亮着没，在闪没
<jusss> 额，好像说成猫了。。。
<byzantium> 因为故障是出现在昨天晚上
<byzantium> 我是通过日志来判断的
<byzantium> 呵呵
<byzantium> 因此今天在尝试一下 看看是不是还有别的原因  谢谢
<byzantium> 再加一些监控
<jusss> byzantium: 即使两台机子连着，也可能ping不同
<byzantium> 防火墙呀
<StarBrilliant> 检查一下 -arp -an
<StarBrilliant> 检查一下 arp -an
<jusss> 把防火墙都关了试试吧
<StarBrilliant> 如果手动设置了arp，然后还ping不通那就可能是真的不通
<StarBrilliant> 我上次遇到A能ping B，B不能ping A的情况
<jusss> 很正常
<jusss> byzantium: ping网关
<Charlie_S> 有没有人知道怎么实现ttf和txf的相互转换么
 * ifceux 走上perl的不归路
<Charlie_S> 有没有人知道怎么实现ttf和txf的相互转换么
<ofan> Charlie_S: 用工具
<ofan> fontforge
<Charlie_S> ofan: 谢谢，linux下的工具么？
<adam8157> hamo: 有人帮忙真好, 帮我跑, 帮我check, 帮我写代码
<byzantium> 钟猪也是这样的生活 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋...
<hamo> adam8157: 你都把上班时间用来游泳，羽毛球，台球了吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 嘘~
<ofan> Charlie_S: 跨平台
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尼玛，你们开上海分舵的时候，通知我一下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我篮球尚可，原地离地可以达到10cm, 大腹便便可以做健身教练,
<MeaCulpa> 以后投过来简历就直说这些了，会游泳，田径二级...
<ofan> http://pycon2012.51qiangzuo.com/
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: PyConChina 2012 - 第二届中国Python开发者大会 上海.北京.西安.杭州.合肥 | 抢座网 (@ 51qiangzuo.com)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 0_0
 * MeaCulpa_ 尼玛万能的亚马逊数据挖掘，发了一堆Siku模型车图片给我
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 怎么使用
<roylez_> hamo: 今天从早上10点就开始开会了，一直开到晚上10点...
<roylez_> hamo: 明天从早上10点，开到晚上12点....
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不要这么高级
<lainme> roylez_: 主席你好。
<hamo> roylez_: 给 高帅富 高层 跪了...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: -_-!
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹的魔都这两天还有台风....
<adam8157> hamo: 高层真NB
 * pityonline 我会打扑腾，扎猛子……
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 尾巴酷啪
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 惬意啊，我们那边老美昨天忘了关机想盖板，又一天忽悠了
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡...
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] ircbot是个什么？
<StarBrilliant> 是一个负责转接两个群的
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 一个连接irc的机器人
<pityonline> ircbot 就是 irc 里机器人，你用的这个就是一个 bot
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席小心被台风吹跑哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: .
<hamo> gfrog: .
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] [ircbot] [gfrog] roylez_
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 这三个在一起是什么意思
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 哪个是用户名
<StarBrilliant> gfrog
<StarBrilliant> 说明转了三次
<ofan> UbuntuTalk | [糊涂蚂蚁] [ircbot] [gfrog] roylez_
<ofan> gnudog没在？
<hamo> ofan: 你找基狗？
<ofan> hamo: #linux-cn是他的
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 为什么我显示跟你们的不一样？
<pityonline> [糊涂蚂蚁] 因为客户端不一样
<lainme> 糊涂蚂蚁，你是gtalk吧
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 才申请的号
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 还是第一次用ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> ignore
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 第一次？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 嗯
<zhpeng> [这货怎么用]
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 12.04
<ofan> 第一次给了gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我在虚拟机上装着mac
<lainme> 糊涂蚂蚁，这里是irc
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 一下子就被吸引了
<MeaCulpa> [热闹吧]
<ofan> [很扭曲]
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] lainme，，这边是gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 这里用一个机器人连接了gtalk和irc
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 不懂这些
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 用这个empathy都费了好大的劲儿
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我现在就是用empathy
<lainme> jiechic, 我去过
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 我把第一次装系统的密码给忘了
<MeaCulpa> [ofan]: [聊天嘛，人越多越好]
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 密钥环就老说不对
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵。
<UbuntuTalk> [糊涂蚂蚁] 就把那个LOGIN密钥环给删了
<lainme> 这种中括号风格是怎么回事
 * gfrog 妈的， dracut这货把/整个搞乱了，fedora起不来了。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 。。。
<adam8157> lainme: gtalk群里的nickname
<lainme> adam8157: 我说 ofan MeaCulpa
<adam8157> gfrog: 没事儿改它干啥
<UbuntuTalk> 糊涂蚂蚁 的昵称已更改为 hutu.de.mayi。
<MeaCulpa_> [lainme]: [没什么，顺应时代潮流，中括号么，判断啊]
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] HI
<gfrog> adam8157: 改毛儿，升级了一下，然后这货写了一大堆乱七八糟的在实际的/里，然后生成的initramfs反倒是错的。
<gfrog> adam8157: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=838367
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: *HTTPS* Bug 838367 – dracut-020-51 broke Rawhide systems (@ redhat.com)
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 我的名称有换了么？
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji dracut
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么凶残
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
<adam8157> hamo: dracut dracut dracut hahaha
<gfrog> adam8157: 服了啊，这种包都敢推到yum repo里。
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<hamo> gfrog: 你用fedora 的RAW?这么gaoji
<ofan> [觉得这样很fasion]
<adam8157> gfrog: rawhide 嘛, 打包错误经常有
<gfrog> hamo: 测试嘛
<adam8157> [很modern]
<ofan> [高帅富的感觉]
<hamo> [很gaoji]
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不像打包错误呢。 重启一下用新的dracut重新生成initramfs。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] －online
 * gfrog [听说本频道流行中括号？]
<ofan> gfrog: 你是gnudog?
<adam8157> [[]]
<gfrog> ofan: 啥？
<hamo> ofan: [他是基蛙，不是基狗]
<ofan> [没啥]
<ofan> hamo: 奥 一直以为基蛙指你
<hamo> [ adam8157 ] [这不公平，我对桌一个测试性能的妹纸去IBM面试了，我投了简历就没鸟我，就因为我是本科生]
<ofan> hamo: 你可以写phd
<adam8157> [hamo]: lol
<gfrog> [ hamo ] [因为你还有机会来帽帽]
<ggarlic> [hamo] 你可以诅咒那妹子面试不通过被拉黑名单
<hamo> [ofan] [phd这种gaoji学位可不敢攀，你看看频道里的几个PHD就明白了lol]
<hamo> [gfrog] [求ping linda啊...]
<hamo> [adam8157] [^^^]
<hamo> [ggarlic] [不好不好..要攒人品]
<adam8157> hamo: 明晚和她开会
<gfrog> [ hamo ] [ 乃自己电话ping呗]
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] [ircbot] [hamo] [gfrog] [求ping linda啊...]这是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 哪一个是用户名
<adam8157> [hutu.de.mayi] [ircbot] [hamo] [gfrog] [求ping linda啊...] [的意思是找linda]
<ggarlic> [滿][屏][幕][都][是][中][括][号]
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 。。。无语。。
 * pityonline 咱能不用 gtalk 的 irc 机器人，直接用 irc 的客户端过网页版么？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 聊天内容从哪儿开始的？
<[]> 大家好 我是[]
 * pityonline 咱能不用 gtalk 的 irc 机器人，直接用 irc 的客户端或网页版么？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] talk@ubuntu.org.cn: [ircbot] [[]] 大家好 我是[]
<ofan> pityonline: 他们都不知道什么是irc
<roylez_> hamo: 亚马逊订的牛奶还没送来，不知道快递猿是不是死路上了。外面雨哗哗的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 我的显示是这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 冒号后头就是聊的？
<zhpeng> 妈的是不是http://www.sourceforge.net/ 上不去了！
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net)
<hamo> ofan: 看看频道里PHD的水平...^^^
<pityonline> ofan: UbuntuTalk 上有多少人？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 是
<ofan> roylez_: 估计已经洒了一地了
<hamo> zhpeng: 墙很久了...
<ofan> pityonline: 不知道...
<StarBrilliant> 水流一地
<roylez_> hamo: 你啥意思？
<ofan> zhpeng: 是的  被gfw了
<zhpeng> adam8157, CTMDGCD
<nagato> UbuntuTalk: fuck you, get out of here !!!
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡，hamo在侮辱咱phd
<ofan> roylez_: 他鄙视你是phd
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席惩罚 hamo 吧。
<pityonline> 跟这个 UbuntuTalk 上的成员无法交流啊，不能互动
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<zhpeng> ofan, adam8157 咱们入侵北邮吧
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
 * ofan 要变超级赛亚人了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) hamo
 * pityonline 在线的我亲眼目睹了这个过程……
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
<zhpeng> 我们组一半人都感冒了
<lainme> roylez_: 靠你了
<ofan> zhpeng: 北邮有毛好入侵的
<adam8157> zhpeng: 被你传染的?
<ofan> zhpeng: 难道mm很多吗
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我被全面包围了。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, ofan 我不知道还能支撑几天
<gfrog> zhpeng: 赶快申请WFH
<adam8157> zhpeng: 放弃抵抗吧
<bcao> zhao, 你是传染源把。。
<bcao> zhpeng, ~~
<ofan> b超？
<zhpeng> bcao, ......你的脑袋剃得跟我有一拼啊
<bcao> zhpeng, 必须的。。恩。。。
<nagato> ofan: 最常做B超的是妇科....
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_
<nagato> 动不动就去做个B超
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_
<zhpeng> bcao, 我已经剃成西瓜太郎了
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez_
<gfrog> adam8157: 重新生成initramfs都不行 T_T dracut有配置文件神马的嘛？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你俩都是了?
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 hamo
<bcao> zhpeng, 啥时候的事阿。尽头还没见你阿。。哈哈。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你没见我新发型？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 没, 不敢...
<zhpeng> adam8157,.........
<bcao> hamo, 你那一串字符是怎么弄出来的。。
<zhpeng> bcao, 这种么？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<gfrog> bcao: 那叫颜文字哦亲。
<bcao> 明显不是。。。
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk 上的同学们都来这里登录 irc 吧： http://webchat.freenode.net/ Channels 那里填 #ubuntu-cn 其它随便
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<gaoang_l> I u
<bcao> 好吧
<hamo> bcao: 平时多积累...
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到了，貌似没啥内容，我想知道这货为毛一直要改真是/里的/etc/fstab
<gfrog> hamo: 乃该用搜狗输入法加颜文字词库。
 * hamo 拜城管... roylez_
<bcao> hamo, 平时多积累，便于关键时候被T么。。
<hamo> bcao: ...
<ofan> 挂起回复后会自动挂载samba么？
<ofan> 恢复
<roylez_> hamo: 不要以为城管开会就不踢人了
 * adam8157 用autofs多好,自动按需挂载
<roylez_> adam8157: autofs... 先得ls一把才能用
<adam8157> roylez_: 只要有读写就行
<ofan> adam8157: 什么？
<ofan> 我cifs挂载写到fstab了
<pityonline> UbuntuTalk: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<adam8157> ofan: autofs
<ofan> adam8157: 要起daemon?
<adam8157> ofan: en, 一个服务
<zhpeng> adam8157, bcao openbox老爽了
<ofan> 不爽
<adam8157> zhpeng: n年前玩的东西, awesome才好
<ofan> 不要daemon
<bcao> zhpeng, 和 nautilus 有啥区别？
 * hamo 貌似，不说主席，不说roylez_ 他就不会被notice了吧...
<zhpeng> bcao, 它小。。。
 * adam8157 afk
<bcao> adam8157, dandan 又去打球了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] :-!
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] >:-)
<ofan> yahoo内部邮箱也是yahoo.com?
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Yahoo! Deutschland (@ yahoo.com)
<roylez_> bcao: 蛋蛋又去玩蛋蛋去了
<ofan> cifs果然能自动挂载
<zhpeng> ofan, 当然能。。
<bcao> 放到fstab 还是用automount ?
<ofan> zhpeng: 我说从挂起恢复后
<ofan> bcao: fstab
<zhpeng> ofan, 哦。。
<ofan> 貌似挂起前会自动卸载
 * ofan 人性化啊
<bcao> 人呢？性呢？
<ofan> bcao: b超你很色啊
<zhpeng> ofan, nfs就比较。。。差劲了
<zhpeng> bcao, 。。。你果然叫bcao啊
 * bcao blame redhat oracle system ..
<ofan> zhpeng: 不用差劲的
<zhpeng> bcao, 不要解释，解释就是掩饰
<zhpeng> 我去看蛋蛋打蛋蛋去了
<bcao> 去把。我等会过去欣赏你的发型去
<hamo> roylez_: http://www.56.com/u64/v_NzA3MzYxMjU.html 这汪星人屌爆了
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 史上最能干的狗狗，会打扫会擦鞋会叫醒主人 -搞笑视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频 (@ 56.com)
<pityonline> test
<Josh4all> 最近sourceforge为什么登不上？
<namoamitabuddha> 刚才发现 android 里面 /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq 是 1 有没有办法利用下
<namoamitabuddha> Josh4all: blocked
<StarBrilliant> Josh4all: 被墙
<StarBrilliant> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3182.html
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: SourceForge互相屏蔽值得反思-月光博客 (@ williamlong.info)
<StarBrilliant> sourceforge屏蔽中国IP，墙屏蔽sourceforge
<Josh4all> 这个被墙了有什么意义？
<StarBrilliant> 没有意义
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: android 上怎么按 SysRq
<StarBrilliant> namoamitabuddha: 你开玩笑吧
<maplebeats> 不能吧
<StarBrilliant> Josh4all: 当年还墙 freepascal.org 呢
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Free Pascal - Advanced open source Pascal compiler for Pascal and Object Pascal - Home Page (@ freepascal.org)
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: android可以外接键盘的.
<StarBrilliant> 估计是因为 freepascal.org 太像 freetibet.org 了
<zodiac1111> java是不是还墙着
<namoamitabuddha> StarBrilliant: 我发现里面 sysrq 完全开放
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我见过有人外接蓝牙键盘. 很多蓝牙键盘是全尺寸的, 不知道上面的sysRq有没有用
<Josh4all> 不知道他们怎么想的
<StarBrilliant> 但是android里面没有办法按对吧
<StarBrilliant> 哪机器人怎么没有反应了？
<StarBrilliant> 是不是上freetibet给墙了？
<namoamitabuddha> 我在想有没有办法利用下 android 的漏洞
<StarBrilliant> echo b>/proc/sysrq=trigger
<StarBrilliant> echo b>/proc/sysrq-trigger
<Josh4all> StarBrilliant: Python同样下场
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这算个毛漏洞
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> Josh4all: python主页能上
<StarBrilliant> 点击任何链接没有反应
<piggybox> 据说python被墙是因为python.com是porn站点的缘故
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Welcome to Python.com (@ python.com)
<ofan> piggybox: python.org
<Josh4all> piggybox: -_ -这个我知道
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Python Programming Language – Official Website (@ python.org)
<ofan> sourceforge屏蔽国内ip?
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> 国内也屏蔽sf
<Josh4all> 但是sf这么好的东东被屏蔽了，无法容忍
<ofan> 活该
<StarBrilliant> 双向屏蔽
<ofan> github也快了
<Josh4all> 大家有什么好的代理推荐
<StarBrilliant> ss
<StarBrilliant> ssh
<imadper> 先把ubuntutalk屏蔽了把...
<zodiac1111> 人肉代理?.....
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> /kick ubuntutalk
<adam8157> hamo: 你上班看视频啊
<imadper> 中文名字+乱换名字
<Josh4all> -_ -
<ofan> imadper: 你没帽子？
<imadper> ofan: 我怎么会有帽子...
<ofan> imadper: 跟 adam8157 要
<imadper> ofan: 要帽子干嘛?
<ofan> imadper | 先把ubuntutalk屏蔽了把...
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<imadper> ofan: 不忍心把那帮人都给t了... 但是他们乱换名字, 又没法跟他们说话... 中文名字尤其烦人
<SuperTJD> UbuntuTalk是什么？
<pityonline> imadper: +1
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] hehe .
<maplebeats> ofan: 唉
<zodiac1111> = =
<ofan> SuperTJD: bot
<maplebeats> 把ubuntutalk关了算了，看来没人喜欢
<ofan> imadper: 我也想用中文
<StarBrilliant> /kick ubuntutalk
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ??
<ofan> 叫'超级赛亚人'
<imadper> maplebeats: 他们倒是没错, 只不过我看着不爽而已. 总不能因为这个就t他们吧... 而且我又没帽子....
<ofan> [超级赛亚人] imadper 怎么样
<SuperTJD> ofan: 谢了，对了，为啥要屏蔽sf？有理由么？
<imadper> ofan: no. 要缩写! 超亚赛人
<ofan> SuperTJD: 有
<imadper> ofan: 太长了, 不好打
<ofan> SuperTJD: sf是黄网
<SuperTJD> ofan: -_-b
<ofan> [超级赛亚人] imadper 用脚本
<imadper> ofan: http://www.qincai.net/loc-2-p1.html    这个才是黄网
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 北京黄页 (@ qincai.net)
<StarBrilliant> ……狠
<ofan> imadper: 你建的？
<StarBrilliant> alvin_BotOnly: 为什么把标题发上来了……
<imadper> ofan: 不是... 我不喜欢吃芹菜
<StarBrilliant> 不能发呀，这样才有悬念
<Josh4all> StarBrilliant: 那个是自动的吧
<zodiac1111> 果然黄 = =
<ofan> 写个插件区
<ofan> 写个插件去
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imtxc> imadper: 好久不见啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 早呀~
<imadper> imtxc: 好久不见~
<imtxc> imadper: 最近实习忙不
<imadper> imtxc: 恩! 主要是我学校也有事情.
<imtxc> imadper: 啊，难道还要回去学校处理？
<imadper> imtxc: 不用, 这边处理就好
<imtxc> imadper: 那就问题不大。
<imadper> 恩, 但是烦人...
<imtxc> imadper: 你学校在时刻提醒你，不要忘了母校。
<imtxc> imadper: 这两天我居然没想明白怎么解决个很简单的问题。。。
<imadper> imtxc: ... 什么问题?
<imtxc> imadper: 我函数中用到 char[X][Y] 这样的个数组，传进来的参数 X Y 都未知， 我怎么弄呢
<StarBrilliant> malloc
<imadper> imtxc: 用一维数组, 变长数组
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 可是 Y 的长度也不知道啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: malloc没问题啊
<StarBrilliant> 一维数组
<imtxc> 哎，学习太差。。。。
 * adam8157 ansi c拥趸从不用变长数组
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈，当哥没忙啊。
<nagato> Git merge 的 --no-ff 选项 no fastforward 和不用这选项有什么差别?
<adam8157> imtxc: 太忙, 所以休息会
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊。
<imadper> adam8157: 变长数组是标准了都, 你还抱着老古董.
<imtxc> 可是，每个字符串长度不定，怎么 malloc 呢。。
<imtxc> imadper: 我去学学变长数组。
<imadper> imtxc: gcc早就支持了
<imadper> imtxc: c99也支持了
<imtxc> imadper: 需要c99 么？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 原理是啥
<imadper> imtxc: 如果是gcc的话, 不需要
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不详
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊，我学学先。
<imtxc> imadper: char temp[][] 这样？
<imadper> imtxc: 不是吧.  是 int a = strlen (blah); char tmp[a];
<imtxc> 啊 能这样？
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我觉得就是一点点申请吧
<imadper> imtxc: 你也可以先malloc一个小的, 不够深了, 再remalloc一下就行了
<imadper> imtxc: 错了, 忘了哪个函数名了
<imtxc> imadper: 恩。
<imtxc> relloc
<imadper> imtxc: realloc
<StarBrilliant> 可以 char *temp[];
<imadper> imtxc: å¼±
<StarBrilliant> 然后每一个字符串再 malloc
<imtxc> imadper: 打错而已。。。
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 你这样没分配空间吧
<imadper> imtxc: ..... 恩, gaoji
<imtxc> ........
<StarBrilliant> imadper: 对
<imtxc> imadper: 你主管上irc不
<StarBrilliant> 先分配数组然后再弄单独的字符串
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 这样应该可以。
<StarBrilliant> 但是分配觉得效率不高
<imadper> imtxc: no
<StarBrilliant> 如果不是字符串可以换成一维数组
<StarBrilliant> 自己计算每一个元素的位置
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 是需要在函数中把一堆内容 sprint 到 这个数组里面。
<tenzu> huntxu: 玩篮球的胡须
<StarBrilliant> 那就这样的反感
<StarBrilliant> 那就这样的方案
<imtxc> 恩。
<StarBrilliant> 每一个字符串单独malloc
<imtxc> 好吧，那也就必须挨个free?
<StarBrilliant> 谁让你挨个malloc的呢？
<huntxu> tenzu: 現在好容易就三顆星了～
<StarBrilliant> 不过程序结束的时候没有free的内存会自动free的
<StarBrilliant> tenzu: google doodle？
<imtxc> 那就挨个free吧。
<tenzu> huntxu: 你是篮球王纸
<StarBrilliant> 我昨天的跨栏最高记录10.6s
<tenzu> StarBrilliant: 是的
<StarBrilliant> 有没有更短的？
<StarBrilliant> 结果是手抽筋
<tenzu> 跨栏16s以上的撸过
<zodiac1111> 刘翔都
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: The Art of Computer Programming 上有
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: Dynamic Storage
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看不起这种书. 我是技术屌丝, 不是技术高富帅. 我是那种没技术/没内涵/没钱的人
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/iju4M.png
<imadper> 高端呕饭!
<imtxc> ofan: 我的ssh是不是到时间了。
<ofan> imtxc: 不知道 不能上了？
<mao> 一个主机没有开ssh，带外管理ip开了ssh,我登录到带外管理的ip，如何启动主机的ssd服务
<imadper> ssd
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 那这样的话 我每个字符串malloc多少是个够呢。。还是 sprintf 错误发现不够之后再realloc?
<mao> 错了ssh服务
<ofan> mao: 没办法
<imadper> ssd是固态硬盘还是系统顺序图
<imtxc> ofan: 可以上，就是问问快到了没。
<StarBrilliant> imtxc: 那是你的感觉了……
<ofan> imtxc: 到了
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 感觉？
<imtxc> ofan: 啊 什么时候到的？
<mao> ofan: 带外管理的主机和那个主机是一个主机吗
<ofan> imtxc: 貌似9月
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊，那还有一月呢，现在降价了没？
<ofan> mao: 什么叫带外管理的主机
<imadper> imtxc: 详细的描述一下问题吧... 你是有很多组字符串要录入, 不知道怎么存储好, 是吗?
<ofan> imtxc: 没
<ofan> imtxc: 9块还降个毛
<mao> ofan: 我也不知道。就是一个主机的带外管理的ip...
<ofan> mao: 我也不知道
<imtxc> imadper: 对对对 sprintf(temp[i], "%s", a->string);
<imtxc> imadper: a[i]->string
<imtxc> imadper: 这个temp 不会弄了。
<imadper> imtxc: 看返回值和strlen(a->string)比较, 如果小于, 就realloc. 或者, 你先通过strlen a->string来获得大小再动态分配空间?
<imadper> imtxc: 或者, 你直接动态分配一个很大的一维数组, char x[10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000] 之类的
<imtxc> imadper: 很大也不够大。
<imadper> imtxc: 不够吗? 多少的数据?
<imtxc> imadper: 我保证不了变态给我传什么
<imadper> imtxc: 太长的就不要了?
<imtxc> imadper: 都得要
<imadper> imtxc: ..............
<imtxc> imadper: 我是把这个 char[X][Y] 写了东西，扔出去。
<imtxc> imadper: 多长的不要，我不能管这个。
<imadper> 那就这样, 你先malloc一个小的, 比如100. 写进去之后, 不够, 就realloc, 多了, 也realloc
<imadper> 但是效率不会高
<StarBrilliant> 1024够了……
<imadper> imtxc: 要效率高, 就直接malloc一个大的一维数组. 真的
<ylx> 各位老大好
<imtxc> imadper: 不行的，我保证不了足够大的。
<imadper> imtxc: 不够的时候你realloc一个双倍的呀
<imtxc> imadper: 我现在的做法是 ： char[1024][4096]
<imadper> imtxc: 不好吧, 浪费的有点儿多.
<imtxc> imadper: 恩啊，所以没好主意来请教大家。
<imadper> 这个样子, <"asdklfjeoi|ejkfej|heklahfwiu|hefiufh|fnejkfh|fefe">  用|或者别的符号做标志位
<imtxc> ？
<imadper> 就是一个一维数组呀. 很大的那种. int * c = malloc (1024 * 4096), 不够了就realloc成2*1024*4096, 总比你现在好
 * gfrog 每天下午3点多的时候都感觉缺氧。。
<StarBrilliant> 这边有想灌水的吗？
<StarBrilliant> 新开的Orz灌水频道……
<adam8157> gfrog: 我也是, 不爽得很
<ofan> imtxc: 用python
<ofan> gfrog: 带个氧气管
<imtxc> ofan: 我要是能决定用什么就好了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去抢个会议室
<ofan> imtxc: 用c++
<adam8157> gfrog: 想回家
<imtxc> ofan: 同上。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 老美真潇洒，1G内存装win7
<imtxc> adam8157: 想吃羊肉泡了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我家山东的
<adam8157> imtxc: 前几天吃了泡馍
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊，你在陕西上的学， 在哪吃的，好吃不？
<nagato> IRC 上有没有离线留言的啊?
<imtxc> nagato: log
<StarBrilliant> 没有
<StarBrilliant> 试试看 http://tinyurl/todaylogs
<adam8157> imtxc: 还行, 这边有个陕西饭馆
<ifvwm> nagato: /ms help
<adam8157> StarBrilliant: 为啥把不知道的说成没有
<adam8157> nagato: 有的
<StarBrilliant> adam8157: 我说没有离线流沿
<StarBrilliant> adam8157: 我说没有离线留言
<adam8157> StarBrilliant: 我说有
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 北京的泡馍是渣
<StarBrilliant> 又没有说没有log
<adam8157> memoserv
<StarBrilliant> adam8157: 你不会说 /chat 把
<adam8157> StarBrilliant: 有离线留言的
<StarBrilliant> そうです
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 都是预先掰好的碎馍
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 我还没吃到过。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 下脚料
<StarBrilliant> 又懂了新东西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: =,=
<imtxc> 想回家吃面去。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你今天还上班?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 任何一个饭馆，我说我要的是馍，不是渣渣，都回答说整只的馍馍没有
<nagato> ifvwm: /msg nickserv help 没log, 而且 /msg help -> too few arguments
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 在家上班
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不给手掰
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 帝都的吃真是一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa_> 不给手掰，那丫的还叫泡馍啊
<nagato> adam8157: memoserv ? 是命令么?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我能接受, 感觉没差...
<ifvwm> nagato: 你的破客户端。输入完整的/msg memoserv help吧
<adam8157> nagato: ^^
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 手掰的是新鲜的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 碎的是不知道哪天的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 那倒是
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你吃馍馍的？
<nagato> cool.
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: 可吃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 掰完了回锅煮?
<ifvwm> 那土人吃的吧
<MeaCulpa_> 帝都出名的食物，都是原料上乘而已
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: ...饼
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 泡啊
<ifvwm> 渣渣饼
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我其实不喜欢泡，就直接咬了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 豆汁, 原料上乘不?
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 那不算，哈哈
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 炸酱面呢?
 * adam8157 不行, 难受得紧, 整杯咖啡去
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 褡裢火烧
<MeaCulpa_> rdp 到美国的1g内存的win7机器，这活没法干...
<gfrog> adam8157: 回家？ 上班时间你竟然说这么敏感的问题。。
<nagato> adam8157: 有收到测试memo么?
<StarBrilliant> 貌似要read的把
<ifvwm> imadper: 找一个好看的片子
<imadper> ifvwm: 好看的... 要求略高... abs-130行不?
<hamo> ifvwm: 看141吧
<ifvwm> 你就这口啊。没其他的？
<ifvwm> 。。
<ifvwm> 不abs的可以不
<imadper> ifvwm: 有, tokyohot的, 一本道的什么的我也有
<imtxc> imadper: 那个长度貌似很不好弄。
<ifvwm> 丫丫的。
<imadper> imtxc: 我没想到哪里很复杂呀...
<imadper> ifvwm: 你要哪个系列的?
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: char *tmp[] 这样可以？
<ifvwm> 动画的
<imtxc> imadper: 那就是我今天热糊涂了，头晕。
<imadper> 但是这个是没有分配空间的, imtxc
<ofan> imadper: 罗拉的你有？
<imadper> ofan: 有呀...
<MasterKong> 大家好啊
<imtxc> imadper: 这个编译不了吧应该。
<ofan> imtxc: 发来
<ofan> imadper: 发来  不要第一部
<imadper> imtxc: 指定[4]
<imadper> ofan: 没有第二部, 我最近忙
<MasterKong> 我的usb插到ferora上 不知道挂载到哪里去了
<imtxc> imadper: 4?
<imadper> ifvwm: 机械师看不看?
<MasterKong> 这可怎么办啊
<imadper> imtxc: 我随便说的一个数字
<ofan> MasterKong: mount 看下
<imadper> imtxc: 一个指向数组的指针嘛~
<MasterKong> mount？
<adam8157> nagato: "test memo"
<imadper> MasterKong: /run/mnt 里面有没有?
<nagato> adam8157: thanks, 测试成功
<imtxc> imadper: 4不够怎么办。
<adam8157> nagato: 原来是你
<nagato> adam8157: 什么叫原来是我?
<ifvwm> 昨天刚看了杰森斯坦森的《机械师》，感觉很不错啊，很劲爆，很热血。但是看着看着我就发现了一些不和谐的东西 这个黑黑的粗粗的柱状物一下子把我从电影中踢了出来，但是再往下看我发现这只是冰山一角 露那么多，显你大呀 前面只是个头，后面还长着咧 你无处不在 [全文]
<adam8157> nagato: stardiviner
<imadper> 我不喜欢那个方法, 因为没有实质上的解决问题, imtxc
<MasterKong> 我去找找看 以前都是在/media/的
<nagato> adam8157: 我换了好多次nick就是为了躲避那些人的...
<imtxc> imadper: 恩啊。。。
<nagato> adam8157: 隐姓埋名
<imadper> ifvwm: 要不要....
<ifvwm> imadper: 好吧。试试看
<ofan> MasterKong: mount看下就有
<imadper> imtxc: 我现在觉得比较高效率的解决方法就是我刚说的. 时间和空间都不浪费
 * MeaCulpa_ 网慢人锉风雨急，拍案而起去操机！
<ifvwm> 机？鸡？
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: Jay1
<ifvwm> 。
<MeaCulpa_> 这活干不了了，1g win7 RDP
<ifvwm> imadper: 发没
<imadper> ifvwm: 我擦, 没这么快... 我还没找的快的种子呢. 没peer的种子你要吗?
<imtxc> imadper: malloc (1024 * 4096) 这种？ 你说的是对字符串的长度，但是字符串的个数呢？
<MeaCulpa_> 看片子也好。谁是迅雷会员的，我给点过期的链接
<imadper> imtxc: 用一维数组来模拟二维数组呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 一维数组的话，我怎么访问 tmp[i]呢
<\rs> debian 什麼包提供 libgmp.so.3
<ifvwm> 试试。magnet?
<ofan> ifvwm: 你也看毛片
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 神也需要看
<ifvwm> ofan: 你好毛
<ofan> ifvwm: 别让你儿子发现了
<\rs> debian 什麼包提供 libgmp.so.3
<ofan> 藏好
<\rs> x86_64
<zhpeng> [[[],[],[]],[[],[],[]],[[],[],[]]]
<zhpeng> 还是python爽。。
<ofan> \rs: 明显 libgmp
<imadper> imtxc: <message1'\0'message2'\0'message3>, 单独来一个数组, 大小是字符串的数量. 比如叫做x, x[0] = strlen(message1); 理解了?
<\rs> ofan: 沒有 /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3: http://bpaste.net/show/39012/
<ylx> ifvwm看嘛东西呢
<ofan> \rs:  libgmp3-dev
<imadper> ifvwm: 发过去了...
<nagato> 新下了一电影, 讲述少女拍AV的过程....
<ifvwm> o
<imadper> ifvwm: 163那个
<imtxc> imadper: 这是个什么思路？ x[0] = strlen(message)
<imadper> imtxc: 单独创建一个数组, 来存放每个字符串的位置.
<imadper> imtxc: 什么时候要? 今晚回家之后给你写个例子看看?
<nagato> imtxc: 这怎么看着像是vimscript?
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，又是Venice
<imtxc> imadper: 因为我这样用: for(i = 0; i < stru->num; i++) { sprintf(temp[i], "%s", a->string); }
<imtxc> imadper: 又弄错 是 a[i]->string
<ifvwm> tracker 一个都不动
<imtxc> imadper: 恩啊，那你有空了弄个栗子吧，。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 可以呀, 这样.int current = 0; int x[N]; for (i = 0; i < xxx; i++) { strcpy(temp[current], a[i]->string); x[i] = current; current += strlen(a[i]->string) + 1;  }
<imadper> ifvwm: rp
<\rs> MeaCulpa_: 操機這術語原來你們這時候就有了
<MeaCulpa_> \rs: .
<ifvwm> imadper: 这是字幕的？那不如去海盗湾下
<imadper> ifvwm: 你要国语的?
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: 抢了把flameshower, 有的玩了
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa_: ... 白天没人吧
<MeaCulpa_> ifvwm: Jay1 有
<ifvwm> imadper: 能有？
<ifvwm> jay1 ban老子。老子不去。
<imadper> ifvwm: 估计找不到, 试试吧. 国语的刚上映而已...
<archl> 额。睡起来了。
<ofan> imadper: 还国语？
<ofan> archl: 你在哪
<archl> ofan: 明显国内好不-佛山。
<ofan> archl: 奥
<archl> ofan: 无影脚失传了呢。
<imadper> ofan: 怎么了?
<ifvwm> imadper: ofan那家伙，脑袋短路了。
<imtxc> imadper: 那这还不是有一个 x[N] 么，这个N 如何定？
<archl> ofan: 还卖 vpn 么/
<ofan> archl: 卖
<imadper> imtxc: 这个是最难的, 你总共会收到多少条消息?
<adam8157> ofan: 什么价来着
<archl> ofan: 哦。没想到还能卖出去。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 9RMB/月
<imtxc> imadper: 不一定啊，每次函数传进来的都不一定。
<imadper> imtxc: 等我想想看哈.
<ifvwm> imadper: 海盗湾的magnet也是全部tracker阵亡，可是能下到3.6M/s
<imtxc> 所以就这个地方想不到该怎么办。
<imadper> ifvwm: 好快的网.... 我现在脱离学校了, 再也没有30mb/s的速度了
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<ifvwm> 峰值4.4M。明显被强制限速。
<archl> imadper: 在广东只有 350kb/s 啊。
<imadper> archl: 教育网+千兆交换机
<ofan> 2MB/s撸过
<archl> ofan: 你们学校真一般。。。
<ofan> 想体验下google fiver
<ofan> fiber
<ofan> archl: 不在学校
<archl> ofan: 哦
<imadper> imtxc: 只能是设定一个比较大的了. 没别的办法.
<imtxc> imadper: 那不考虑效率呢？ char **temp 这样能行么
<imtxc> 然后我挨个malloc, 可是 malloc 多少 又是个问题。
<imadper> imtxc: 不考虑效率就链表呗... 完美解决malloc多少的问题呀!
<imadper> imtxc: 要我给你写个例子吗?
<ifvwm> nnnd 突然就没速度了。一个ipv6的peer。
<imtxc> imadper: 链表不用。
<imadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 头头考我的。
<imadper> imtxc: 考你? 转正?
<archl> 对了国内下载 Ubuntu PPA 怎么搞？
<imtxc> imadper: 也不是，试用期给安排的活都是考我的。
<archl> 都很慢的
<imadper> ........
<archl> imtxc: 你也是和imadper一样实习的？
<archl> 或者你们两个我给混淆了
<imadper> archl: 不一样. 他工资高
<imtxc> archl: 恩啊 我们一样，我比他苦多了。
<archl> 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 苦你妹. 你工资高
<imadper> imtxc: 你开发
<imadper> imtxc: 我工资低
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你呢？
<adam8157> imadper: 你还有外快'
<imtxc> imadper: 外快？
<imtxc> imadper: 你在做什么
<imadper> imtxc: 我还是qa
<imadper> adam8157: 恩! 就一个月...
<imadper> imtxc: 卖人...
<imadper> adam8157: 我才拿3k估计.
<adam8157> imadper: 再接再厉
<adam8157> imadper: 差不多
<archl> adam8157 imadper imtxc 你们都有钱！！！
<archl> 我一点都没。。。
<adam8157> archl: 富二代滚粗
<imtxc> imadper: 就是你在学习的时候推荐的那几个学生？
<imadper> adam8157: 而且接下来连双奖都没了
<imadper> imtxc: 一个
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮干啥呢
<adam8157> imadper: 双奖是啥
<ifvwm> imadper: 知道原因了。那v6的peer，才60%。我都70%了。其他peer没速度。
<imtxc> archl: 我有个嘛钱，小公司的小程序员，看看，那样的问题都搞不定，，，能有钱么？
<imtxc> imadper: 你推荐个实习生进去能拿3K啊
<adam8157> imadper: 双奖是啥
<imadper> adam8157: 没有吗?? 不是你说8月前入职能给两倍的奖励吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 不是我推荐, 是adam推荐, 我的资源.
<imtxc> imadper: 然后都能奖励3K 。。。额 大佬们你们公司好有钱啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 你工资比我高多了, 还说我
<imtxc> imadper: 你那只是外快。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 而且 你开学才大四。
<imadper> imtxc: ............. 那也是你工资高.
<imtxc> imadper: 高P
<ifvwm> 比爹，比工资。bs你们
<imadper> ... 你至少6k
<imadper> ifvwm: ..............
<ifvwm> 要比对社会的贡献嘛。或者比创造的价值。
<imtxc> imadper: 好吧，不争了，让神鄙视，继续帮我想办法吧。
<imadper> imtxc: 不用链表, 那就没了...
<ifvwm> 啥题目。说说。
<imtxc> imadper: 记得早上我好像想了个要怎么弄，结果现在忘了。
<imadper> imtxc: 跟神说, 神肯定让你改用perl. 因为我都觉得用perl的话, 瞬间解决.
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到句话，vim里的重定向。 :redir >file.txt|silent version|redir end，很屌呢。
<imtxc> ifvwm: 我要给 char temp[X][Y] 这样的数组用 sprintf 挨个赋值，内容是外面传给我的 struct{ int num; detail[num] }
<imtxc> ifvwm: 这里的X 和 Y 我怎么定义或者怎么用 能保证 用temp[i] 或者 的时候，不越界呢 用C
 * gfrog 蛋蛋又打球去了？
<ifvwm> 传入的结构，直接放内存。然后定义一个2维数组的指针，指向就是嘛。
<ifvwm> 越界，那就没处理了。
<imadper> ifvwm: 就是卡在二维数组的指针定义多大上面了
<ifvwm> 结构嘛。咋不知道xy?
<imtxc> ifvwm: x y 每次都不一样啊
<ifvwm> 你这题目不明确。必须明确结构啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 你们讨论吧. 工作了...
<imtxc> imadper: 恩。
<ifvwm> 你的结构定义在哪里？变长？
<ifvwm> num控制的长度？
<imtxc> ifvwm: 结构是传进来的，变长。
<imtxc> ifvwm: 恩 长度传进来之后有 就是 num
<ifvwm> 那凭啥能用2维数组赋值嘛
<ifvwm> 如果没规定的话。
<ifvwm> 那凭啥能*对*2维数组赋值嘛
<imadper> int current = 0; int x[stru->num]; for (i = 0; i < stru->num;i++) { strcpy(temp[current], a[i]->string); x[i] = current; current += strlen(a[i]->string) + 1;  }   行不行, imtxc
<ifvwm> 肯定要有其他附加的规定。
<imtxc> 我是 for(i = 0; i < num; i++) { sprintf(temp[i]), "%s" struct->detail[i].string)}
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃要把一个一维数组拆成2维，还不说第一维长度？ 搞笑？
<ifvwm> 不确定xy，没法搞。这题目也没实际的道理。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我不知道怎么弄，就定义了个 char temp[1024][4096]
<gfrog> imtxc: 不说也行，第一维算1,直接返回数组首地址完事。
<ifvwm> 变长的，理解为串口数据流。也是有尽头的。
<ifvwm> gfrog: 94。等于没做。
<imtxc> 那就是我没描述清楚。
<ifvwm> 肯定缺少了啥。
<imtxc> 我找找看， 传来的结构体是: struct { int num; detail[128]; }, struct detail { char *s1, *s2}
<imtxc> num 是detail 的元素个数
<imtxc> 我要把这个结构读到二维数组里面 然后别人用它。
<imtxc> imadper: stru->num 是变量，不能那样定义数组。
<imtxc> ifvwm: 我现在的做法是 char temp[128][4096] 这样，然后挨个读，可是外面传的那个 detail 不确定一定小于128
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问RHEL5.4怎么配置才能让Xmanager用xdmcp远程桌面呢
<ifvwm> 至少256字节长嘛。你的detail是char *啊
<ifvwm> imadper: 我传百度网盘算了。你要不。
<ofan> test
<ifvwm> imtxc: 要sizeof测试下。然后*2
<imtxc> ifvwm: detail 是一个结构体，里面有很多 字符串，我得把他们连起来存到数组。
<ofan> test
<imtxc> ofan: ok.
<ifvwm> imtxc: 还没理解？就是sizeof(char *)*128。 是你的一维的长度
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问RHEL5.4怎么配置才能让Xmanager用xdmcp远程桌面呢
<ifvwm> num是另外一个。
<ifvwm> 收到num。再定义2维
<imtxc> 可以那样定义么？
<ifvwm> 然后定义的这个，是一个指针，直接指向detail[]就是。
<MasterKong>  华为3g无线上网卡 放到fedora上面能够识别出移动信号 可是连接不上网络
<imtxc> 应该是我说的问题还不准确。
<MasterKong> why
<ifvwm> 差不多理解了。没啥不准确的啊
<MasterKong> 电信客户端提示 设备不可用什么的
<pyrrho>  :)
<ifvwm> ham..
<ifvwm> 破蛤蟆呢
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神，我怀疑你搞错了呢。。。 128是detail总长度，num是包含赋值以后的detail个数吧。
<imadper> imtxc: 可以的. 或者malloc
<imadper> ifvwm: 要啥?
<gfrog> ifvwm: 一维是num，二维应该是 strlen(s1) + strlen(s2) + 1吧
<ifvwm> 我没说一维的malloc啊。那是他的事情。
<adam8157> gfrog: r和w就可以重定向
<imtxc> 。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如:r !ls
<gfrog> adam8157: 重定向cmdline里的输出嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<ifvwm> 先计算好，直接放内存。然后定义二维指针，指向detail第一关
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说:ver这种
<adam8157> gfrog: 例如:w !ls
<ifvwm> 第一个，
<adam8157> gfrog: 没看懂你那个干啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 把:ver定向给一个文件
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 呸
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问RHEL5.4怎么配置才能让Xmanager用xdmcp远程桌面呢
<archl> 没人和神比过吧。
<archl> 。。。
<adam8157> archl: 比什么?
<archl> adam8157: 对社会的贡献。
<adam8157> gfrog: 8月底到期, 现在找房子是不是有点早
<archl> adam8157: 你去比吧。
<adam8157> archl: 0_0
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我找了一个多月才找到房。
<archl> adam8157: 当。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要求高吧... 估计房租是我好多倍
<adam8157> archl: 姐
<gfrog> adam8157: 有合适的房子了，稍微拖拖就能拖过一个星期，慢慢签合同啥的。
<archl> 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，1700啊
<archl> adam8157: 当。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<adam8157> archl: 姐
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去找房子就知道了，少年，现在是旺季哦，
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/pqg2u0-81959  imadper gfrog 是这样的。
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<imadper> imtxc: 你的代码能跑起来见鬼了
<imtxc> imadper: 随便写的  说明下问题。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还在上地?
<gfrog> adam8157: 林萃路，奥运村边上。
<imtxc> imadper: 第二个结构体是 p_data
<imadper> 恩, 好
<adam8157> gfrog: 高端社区...
<imadper> imtxc: 是test_stru吧1
<gfrog> adam8157: 找的好辛苦啊，后来还打破原则租了个顶层。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不热么...
<imtxc> imadper:是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 还遇到一个屋里有汪和喵的屋子，不过条件差了点。
<adam8157> gfrog: 多大间?
<imadper> gfrog: adam8157 多余1000层, 就不热了
<adam8157> 有喵可以 汪不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶脚还好, 稍热，但是空调给力，
<gfrog> adam8157: 多大间。。。 14-15那样？
<archl> adam8157: 租 20层房子？
<imadper> imtxc: typedef struct
<imadper> {
<imadper>     char s1[128];
<imadper>     char s2[128];
<imadper> }detail_stru;
<imadper> imtxc: 明显长度不会超过128呀.........
<imadper> imtxc: 我理解错了?
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问RHEL5.4怎么配置才能让Xmanager用xdmcp远程桌面呢
<imtxc> imadper: 这个是外面弄来的，现在是超不过4096,但是，我保证不了调我写的这个函数的人，传来的是多大，有可能是更大
<gfrog> adam8157: 汪是只金毛，相当可爱啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过还是有掉毛和味道的问题。
 * adam8157 传进来指针, 按结构读就是了...
<imadper> imtxc: 函数的声明, 给我复制过来, 谢谢.
<tenzu> 黑毛不在
<imtxc> imadper: 我好像漏了什么。。。
<archl> tenzu: 腾腾好
<imadper> ...
<zodiac1111> abs141.avi
<imtxc> imadper: 好像他既然要传 p_data, 那 detail[128] 这个128 就是确定的啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 废话
<imadper> imtxc: 肯定的呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 额  那好像第一维的长度不用我处理。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 你妹... 两个都不用
<imtxc> imadper: 第二个不行。
<tenzu> archl: 罗姐女子
<imtxc> imadper: 第二维的长度必须管啊。
<imadper> imtxc: typedef struct
<imadper> {
<imadper>     char s1[128];
<imadper>     char s2[128];
<imadper> }detail_stru;
<imadper> imtxc: 错了, 不是这个
 * adam8157 结构体里记录长度和指针, 然后传结构体指针啊...
<imadper> imtxc: typedef struct
<imadper> {
<imadper>     int num;
<imadper>     detail_stru detail[128];
<imadper> }
<imadper> imtxc: 这里面的128是什么?
<imadper> imtxc: 你妹.
<imadper> adam8157: 渣代码, 怎么写都行
<adam8157> imadper: 是啊, 如果可以写的脏的话, 没有实现不了的东西吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 你写过ltp没? ltp的变量名取得, 反正我是看不懂...
<adam8157> imadper: 没, 太gaoji了
<gfrog> imadper: ltp是神马？
<imadper> gfrog: linux test project还是别的什么鬼名字吧...
 * gfrog 见过 a aa aaa aaaa这种变量名。
<imadper> adam8157: .... 你最gaoji了...
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 那个是第一维的长度。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 今后我取变量名, 肯定是  adam8157 gforg cfy ifvwm 这样的名字.
<imadper> imtxc: 字符串的长度你也知道了呀! 也是128!
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: 字符串的真不知道
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦, 你挑战我智商呀!
<imtxc> imadper: 那个128 是我随便写的。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦... 那你把那个函数的声明给我看看.
<imtxc> imadper: 恩
<imadper> gfrog: ä½ gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 乃最gaoji
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 请问RHEL5.4怎么配置才能让Xmanager用xdmcp远程桌面呢
<imadper> gfrog: ....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 哥, 我没用过rhel.. 真的...
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 给我们的gss部门打电话吧, 反正你是付费用户.
<sjd_zeus> imadper, 好的
<imtxc> imadper: 这么说吧，调用这个函数的，有几个不同的地方，他们分别读了些字符串 现在他定义的是128, 我是需要在他改的比4086 更长的时候 我这里不越界
<imtxc> imadper: 现在是知道128, 但是以后他说不定会改，不一定是128了，
<imadper> imtxc: 跟她说, 没事别乱改...
<imtxc> imadper: 这个就是人家的要求。
<imadper> imtxc: 让她改得时候把你的这部分也改了
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃那个num又是神马？
<imtxc> imadper: 我那个头头的意思是，他不管改怎么，我都得活着。
<imadper> imtxc: 所以, 把你写的函数的声明给我看看... 我都要了三次了..
<imtxc> gfrog: num 是调用的人传进来的 detail里面元素的个数。
<imadper> imtxc: 要是不是商业机密的话, 你就给我看看吧... 求你了
<imtxc> imadper: 我想了想 好像没声明啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 所以乃需要关心的是这个num值啊，管他数组多长干嘛，他肯定不会比自己的数组上限还大吧。
<imadper> imtxc: 没声明的函数? .... 你又一次颠覆我的世界观了... 定义的第一行总有吧?
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，这个是第一维，我想错了，这个是确定的。
<imtxc> imadper: 其实，我没明白你要的是哪个函数？
<imadper> imtxc: 是不是说, 你写一个函数a, 这个函数接受一个别人传入的结构体指针, 你的函数a处理结构体里面的那些字符串? 我就想要函数a的声明...
<imtxc> imadper: test 就是我写的函数。
<imtxc> imadper: another_test 就是我要传出去的函数。
<imadper> imtxc: 行, 我给你看看, 要是能改就帮你改.
<imtxc> imadper: 我弄错了，第一维不用处理。
<imadper> ...
<imadper> imtxc: 那不用我看了?
<imtxc> imadper: 第二维我不知道怎么解决的是，他要求我在别人改了那个长度之后，我不能出错，然后丢给我的下一个人就可以了，他处理过长的问题。
<imadper> 哦, 行
<imtxc> imadper: 第二维怎么办？就动态分配？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 肯定是要动态分配
<imtxc> imadper: 不过其实那个长度肯定是可以得到的，我要做的是他改了之后我这里别越界了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 一维是num，二维应该是 strlen(s1) + strlen(s2) + 1吧 <- 我猜你没看到我这句话。不过我不知道你那俩char*到底要搞成啥样。
<imadper> imtxc: 我知道. 可以用sizeof获取的. 编译时(那个时候他的改完了)获取.
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩 那俩字符串是分别读到的不同内容
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃的需求真是牙膏啊，挤一点出一点，不同的内容放进同一个数组里？ 那你这个不同的内容是怎么定义的数据结构？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我现在就想的定义 char temp[num][] 这里第二维的长度，让他保证不小于那些strlen 的和。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃malloc不好嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog: 开始想错了
<imadper> http://code.bulix.org/29dcc9-81964  imtxc
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<ofan> [aaa]test
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]test
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，对第二维，就malloc了。
<archl> 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 早这样多好...
<archl> ofan: 有新玩具？
<imadper> imtxc: 第一维都可以malloc.
<imtxc> imadper: 我刚开始想多了，问题问错了。。。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]archl: 没有
<imadper> imtxc: 你的问题把我带到沟里面去了...
<imadper> imtxc: 早贴代码早就解决了...
<imtxc> imadper: 第一维不能malloc吧。
<imadper> imtxc: 需要的话我再改! 肯定可以!
<imtxc> imadper: 不了不了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 第一维其实就是应该malloc的，因为num是变量。
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃这个不是考试题吧？ 或者面试题啥的？
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 对. 而且改成malloc很容易的
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是了，他给我的要求，刚问了问，他当时也想二了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 大嘴巴抽丫
<imtxc> imadper: gfrog 恩啊，第一维也malloc 的话，就能少浪费空间案。
<imadper> imtxc: 不能
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么不能？
<imadper> imtxc: 不能减少的...
<gfrog> imtxc: malloc完了记得找地方free掉哦，哈哈。
<imadper> imtxc: 只不过是他从128改成256之后不会崩溃
<imtxc> imadper: 128 但是 num 不一定有128个啊
<imadper> gfrog: 就不free! 等程序运行完了直接标记成可用内存吧. 不然代码不够渣.
<gfrog> imadper: 我擦。
<gfrog> imadper: 乃太凶残了。
<imtxc> imadper: 必须free啊，这程序不退出的关键。
<gfrog> imadper: kill -9就是给乃这种人设计的。
<imadper> gfrog: 怎么设置磁盘的读写速度呀?
<gfrog> imadper: 乃要hdparm么？
<imadper> imtxc: 但是 ,你sizeof出来的, 肯定是128或者256. 就算没用, 内存也已经分配乐得
<imadper> gfrog: 请用普通话..
<imtxc> imadper: 直接用num malloc 可以么？
<imadper> imtxc: 请用普通话!
<imadper> imtxc: 可以呀
<imadper> gfrog: 你是说那个是个软件? hdparm? 还是个参数?
<imtxc> imadper: 那不就是啊。我malloc num 个 detial就不好了么
<gfrog> imadper: yum info hdparm
<imtxc> num肯定比128小了。
<imadper> gfrog: 我还得装个rhel才有yum....
<gfrog> imadper: aptitude show hdparm
<imadper> gfrog: 我找到了, 多谢了~
<gfrog> imadper: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 我arch...
<imadper> yaourt
<gfrog> imadper: ...
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]略显蛋疼
<imadper> ofan: ä½ ?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imadper: 你还arch?
<gfrog> imtxc: 请深入理解 imadper 这段代码 http://code.bulix.org/29dcc9-81964
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<imadper> ofan: 怎了?
<imadper> ofan: 我的arch没崩溃呀
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imadper: 一直以为你ubuntu
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 其实我都是win7下开个虚拟机的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imadper: 看出来了
<imtxc> gfrog: .
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imtxc: 开虚拟机装的ubuntu用的arch主题，是不是？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imadper: ^^^
<imtxc> ofan: 不是我。
<imadper> ofan: win7开虚拟机, 跑的xp. 装的win_kde
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel patch list 太凶残了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 朗个?
<gfrog> adam8157: rhkernel-list
<adam8157> gfrog: 不敢看
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天邮件爆多。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以预见, 你还可以订阅cvs-commit
<imtxc> imadper: 。
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> imadper: 你几点下班？
<imadper> imtxc: 马上了
<gfrog> adam8157: 订那货干嘛，嫌邮件不够多？
 * adam8157 目击
 * gfrog 目基？
<adam8157> gfrog: 目击目基
<imtxc> imadper: 如果全malloc ,是不是就成了一维了啊？
<adam8157> imtxc: 当成二维用就是了
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正就是那么一坨内存，怎么个组织结构还不是你的结构体说了算
<imadper> imtxc: 二维呀... 逻辑上还有事实上都是二维...
<imtxc> imadper: adam8157 gfrog 哦啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 物理上, 当然是一坨了.
<imtxc> 明天看吧，今天被弄晕了。
<imadper> imtxc: 贵公司正式员工工资多少?
<imtxc> imadper: 3500
<imadper> imtxc: ... 棍粗
<gfrog> imtxc: 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 正经的
<imtxc> 5500
<imtxc> 打错了。
<imtxc> 看吧，还不如你的一半多。
<imadper> imtxc: 当年 microcai 这个级别的去 sina才6000
<imadper> imtxc: 我2800, 别跟我比. 我没开玩笑
<imtxc> imadper: 那不是当年么？
<imadper> imtxc: 去年吧
<imtxc> imadper: 我也没骗你啊，给我也就能给6000 我水平低啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕, 瞩目
<gfrog> adam8157: 外部传言贵组都是高薪呢，求证。
<imtxc> adam8157:
<namoamitabuddha> Haskell 适合初学程序设计的人学么？
<imtxc> 就别笑我的那点了。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 什么? 你当时不给我调到贵组?!!!!
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 imadper 贵公司不是才是高薪么。
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦... 有可能, 但是1 我们team都是新员工 2, 我的工资低, 不清楚平均状况
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛儿
<adam8157> imadper: 绝对是贵组高, 看caspar就知道了
<imtxc> gfrog:
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还算老员工？
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么看? 我没看出来呀
<imtxc> gfrog: 据说都是10W起的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃还不算老员工？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200674.htm
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: [图]超频神器：超频后Nexus 7 Quadrant跑分破七千_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<adam8157> gfrog: 我当然不是应届的价格
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 非常不适合
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁跟你说应届的价格。。。
<imtxc> 应届生就比我高多的数不清
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你那前缀是啥
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 超级赛亚人
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]自己搞了个插件
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦
<imadper> adam8157: 鄙组不是打杂组吗?
<mofaph> 为什么“cpp -D__USE_GNU /usr/include/sys/socket.h | grep ucred”没有输出？ucred明明就在 /usr/include/bits/socket.h 中定义了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我有同学从 Haskell 开始初学编程。我和他说 Haskell 不适合，他不听，我也没办法。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]准备装个trinity内核玩玩
<adam8157> imadper: 高帅富组
<imtxc> imadper: 你没打听打听你们组老员工是不是都好几W啊
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 人家不跟我说
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我觉得学也只能学点皮毛
<imtxc> imadper: 都潜伏进去了，那点小事还搞不定？
<imadper> imtxc: 你帮我问
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 不知道 说不定人家是天才
<gfrog> adam8157: Casper貌似也木有来多久吧？ 2yr?
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<imadper> 恩
<imtxc> imadper: 你在他们旁边吧，他们发工资手机总能收到短信吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 他比你高很多呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道诶.
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]imtxc: 好几十万
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 天才点看 SICP 也许还能初学
<adam8157> gfrog: 我怎么会知道他的package...
<imadper> gfrog: adam8157 瞎说的吧... 看不出来呀...
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: sicp也不适合初学
<gfrog> adam8157: 你知道你的package。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看手机对比出来的财政状况   cc imadper
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 至少人家 MIT 是拿那个算作某种意义上的起步
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 那不一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 那俺们组果然都是穷逼，都是黑白屏呢。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: SICP 讲的还算仔细，如果有人可以经常帮他答疑的话。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: haskell 一方面起步教材少，还有这语言本身就很不适合初学。
 * gfrog 最近围观二手版，惊闻俺的手机只值350块了。
 * gfrog 穷逼一只。
<namoamitabuddha> 个人就觉得好像从 TAOCP 初学一样难度
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, `只`字用的恰当
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果初学 C, C Primer Plus 还不错吧
<mofaph> 有人能够在ubuntu中编译通过apue的 17.16 那个例子吗？
<adam8157> linux中没有STREAMS
<mofaph> 我明明看到 #ifdef __USE_GNU 下面就是 ucred 的定义
<imadper> adam8157: 有呀. 你说的streams是什么?
<mofaph> adam8157: ucred 不关 streams 的事吧？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 随便吧
<mofaph> imadper: STREAMS 是系统 V 提供的构造内核设备驱动程序和网络协议包的一种通用方法，摘自 apue.2e p370
<imadper> mofaph: 哦, 那我错了~   :)
<mofaph> 各位，在你们的系统中，运行“cpp -D__USE_GNU /usr/include/sys/socket.h | grep ucred”有输出么？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 没有
<mofaph> ofan: 你的是什么系统？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: arch
<mofaph> ofan: 具体的版本号呢？用哪个版本的 glib?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 用个支持语义的ide 看宏的状态
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: weechat plugin?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: yep
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啥语言的 Plugin
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 3.4.6-1-ARCH, glibc 2.16.0-2
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: python
<xiaok> ls
<xiaok> ppc汇编的兄弟有没？
<mofaph> 我始终都想不明白，为什么 #ifdef __USE_GNU 下面的定义，在传送 __USE_GNU 这个宏定义进去，竟然没有包含 #ifdef 下面的定义
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 本来就没有ucred
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 你吃了么。。
<mofaph> ofan: 有吧？grep ucred /usr/include/bits/socket.h，有输出吗？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 你给的 /usr/include/sys/socket.h
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 不会使用
<mofaph> ofan: 这个命令能够看的更清楚 grep -B2 -A5 ucred /usr/include/bits/socket.h
<mofaph> ofan: sys/socket.h 包含了 bits/socket.h，bits/socket.h 是给特定的 OS 的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 不展开包含的
<mofaph> ofan: grep -C3 bits/socket.h /usr/include/sys/socket.h，这个命令的输出是包含 #include <bits/socket.h>
<mofaph> ofan: 你的意思是，即使 sys/socket.h 包含了 bits/socket.h，也不会展开包含么？如果是这样，是怎么做到这一点的？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: gcc -dD -dI -E /usr/include/sys/socket.h
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 有个undefine __USE_GNU
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 在 /usr/include/features.h 下
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔 你吃饭了么。。
<Mayaer> ofan: ~~
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: yoooooo
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 还在上海？
<Mayaer> ofan: 呜呜
<Mayaer> 在苏州
<Mayaer> 风雨交加。。
<Mayaer> 一天没吃饭了
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]风吹的爽么
<Mayaer> 呜呜
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]额
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]没饭吃？
<Mayaer> 木有
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]太悲剧了
<Mayaer> +1
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]出去买点
<mofaph> ofan: 我还是不明白。features.h 不是在包含 bits/socket.h 之前的吗？
<Mayaer> ofan: 我被不敢出去才饿肚子的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mofaph: 这不就对了？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 怕什么
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 找个人一起
<Mayaer> ofan: 额
<Mayaer> ofan: 雨都是横着下的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 这里暂停的人好多啊
<mofaph> ofan: 我明白了，谢谢
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 额 估计一会就停了吧
<nagato> 我有看见damn fucking gtalk了?
<Mayaer> ofan: 呜呜  都下了一天了
<nagato> 上帝, 玉皇大帝保佑我明天不要再见到damn fucking gtalk...
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 哪儿的呢
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 有重庆 的朋友 没
<Mayaer> 苏州。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 出门蹭个饭
<nagato> o .....
<Mayaer> ofan: 人生地不熟 我去蹭谁啊
<nagato> 我一定要屏蔽掉这该死的难看的[]
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 别人家肯定有粮食
<Mayaer> ofan: 能出门我就直接去快餐了。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 你说邻居 啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 这个【】是个什么 东东
<Mayaer> 啊。。。。 这怎么好意思。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: 是啊，怎么，就你自己？
<Mayaer> ofan: 是啊  n叔去出差了。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Mayaer: ...真是时候啊
<Mayaer> ofan: 祈祷台风快快过去。。 明早我就能去超市了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 网页上登录 的，窗口怎么移动
<Mayaer> 恩 。。  呜呜
<Mayaer> hutu  移动网页呗~
<nagato> 超级赛呀人??? 在不在? 测试
<nagato> 我测, 我测, 我测试
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 》——《
<nagato> 终于眼不见为净
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 括号里面的是什么 东西？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]名字
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 中二？
<nagato> ofan: ignore没有匹配?? 纠结了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 怎么要出现那么多
<nagato> 现在估计能了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] [ircbot] [nagato] ofan:这个ofan又是什么 ？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 我继续 stop 去……
<nagato> 超级赛亚人, 有本事你回啊, 我看不见, 看不见, 测试
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] ？？？？？？？？
<nagato> ofan: 你是阮一峰??
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 不是
<nagato> ofan: 你在字符串昵称前设置添加了 超级赛亚人?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 没
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 用的插件
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]自动添加前缀
<nagato> ofan:  我....
<nagato> ofan: 我要屏蔽掉
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 边玩去
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 真搞不懂了，从哪儿起才是聊的内容
<nagato> ofan: I hate [], like stupid on that Gtalk
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]问你们小组长去
<nagato> wholly, shit, 我一定要屏蔽掉, weechat的ignore怪怪的, 正则很奇怪
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 谁是小组长
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 你说的毛
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 你怎么满嘴shit
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200684.htm
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 初二男生休学一年整日闭门不出玩网游 _cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]这个牛
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] wholly, shit, 我一定要屏蔽掉, weechat的ignore怪怪的, 正则很奇怪
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 这都 写的什么 意思
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu.de.mayi] 用的英文，又经过 翻译的？？？？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]他脑袋痛 不用管他
<nagato> ofan: 测试
<nagato> ofan: sucked shit
<nagato> ofan: 哈哈, 被ignore了, 还为你准备了强大的正则....
<nagato> ofan: 娃哈哈
<nagato> ofan: 你这小贼...
<nagato> ofan: 你这小乖乖
<nagato> ofan: 小小乖乖
<nagato> ofan: dudu
<nagato> ofan: 超超超叽叽叽叽赛死啊赛赛呀呀呀呀人......
<nagato> ofan: 超超超叽叽叽叽赛死啊赛赛呀呀呀呀人......
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]adam8157: 出来k人
<lion8781> 测试
<lion8781> 这算是发送成功？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]算
<lion8781> OY 暂且算是着陆了，我还在研究怎么用。Empathy 加进来的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]说话就行了
<lion8781> 现在还仅仅只是会这样发，仅此而已
<mao> ubuntu12.04安装gnome-shell不能固定虚拟桌面的个数了
<lion8781> 貌似命令忘了，直接help就够？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]/help
<\rs> ofan: mpi看什么tutorial好
<lion8781> Empathy 里，想收藏多个频道怎么做？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]\rs: Message Passing Interface?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]lion8781: 直接加入
<hamo> adam8157 看summer party去了
<lion8781> 稍后回来
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<adam8157> hamo: 那是啥
<hamo> adam8157 百度最高奖颁奖仪式..完了有演出...筷子兄弟来了
<lion8781> 学习中，不知道是不是操作错误，好像没能用Empathy把频道收藏起来
<lion8781> 请教一下，我不知道怎么证明是我掉线了，还是没有人说话
<UbuntuTalk> [夜雨聆风] :-O
<minus273> hi all
<lion8781> 挺祥和的，不吵闹
 * pocoyo 拜神拜大仙
<pocoyo> iGoogle: e神 最近cfy上线没有？
<pocoyo> lainme: ^
<Freebuilder> helloolleh
<lainme> pocoyo: ^
<iGoogle> pocoyo: cfy 说不和你gaoji。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: cfy 说在忙电子竞赛。
<cfy> pocoyo:
<cfy> pocoyo: 在么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 你发我太晚了。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我现在没资源可以跑。不过回家之后，我可以让树莓帮你跑，只不过性能比较低
 * cfy afk
<adam8157> gfrog: gimp打开保存, 或者convert, 或者pdftk
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 你知道我在说什么么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 很多页啊骚年
<hamo> adam8157 图片保存pdf...
<gfrog> hamo: 反了
<adam8157> gfrog: convert咯, 自动的, convert foo.pdf *.jpg
<hamo> adam8157 应届生的生意做不？
<adam8157> hamo: 做
<gfrog> adam8157: 试试看喽，本来想用python搞的，获取image之后自动裁白边。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对了。 http://gfrog.net/2012/07/split-pdf-doc-with-pypdf-module/
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 实在没靠谱工具了，只能自己搞。 希望能搞定白边然后在6寸kindle上看扫描pdf
<adam8157> gfrog: 裁了也够呛
<hamo> adam8157 发你个简历..
<adam8157> hamo: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该还行
<adam8157> hamo: 发到xiali吧
<hamo> adam8157 kernel这边可能不行，推到virt吧
<adam8157> hamo: .
<gfrog> hamo: virt是垃圾站？
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 不是不是...工种不同而已...
<gfrog> adam8157: convet完了之后彻底没法看了，字都变麻点了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你没理解我的想法，我是要读pdf的image流，不是把pdf转成image
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似可以设置dpi 分辨率啥的, 我忘了
<adam8157> gfrog: 读完之后呢?
<hamo> adam8157 .
<gfrog> adam8157: adam8157 而且这货速度太慢了，我想要1分钟之内搞定30M文档的方法。
<gfrog> adam8157: 读完之后用图形库算边界裁白边。
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙...
<hamo> gfrog: 你要放kindle里？
<adam8157> hamo: 你对面的那个实习妹子?
<gfrog> hamo: 不是，pc上跑。 受paper4kindle刺激了，md这货没啥玩意，只用了pypdf搞搞还不开源。我要写个比丫更好的东西出来。
<hamo> adam8157 你咋知道？
<adam8157> hamo: 看到标题就猜到了
<gfrog> hamo: 乃那个实习的妹纸被ibm拒了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我们组正好缺妹子
<hamo> gfrog: IBM需要已经毕业了，要立即能入职的...
<hamo> gfrog: 我准备去试试...做jvm的...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃去啊
<adam8157> gfrog: amazon不错, 晚间送货
<adam8157> hamo: 她还没毕业?
<hamo> adam8157 还没...今年毕业嘛...为啥说应届生
<ofan> hamo: 做开发？
<adam8157> hamo: "IBM需要已经毕业了，要立即能入职的.."
<archl> hamo:  今年毕业不是已经毕业的意思？
<hamo> ofan: 啥？
<hamo> archl: 好吧...我说的是学年...
<hamo> archl: 也就是下个自然年毕业
<ofan> hamo: jvm开发？
<hamo> ofan: yep
<archl> cfy: 真买到 酸梅了？
<adam8157> hamo: 明年毕业?
<hamo> adam8157 en
<adam8157> hamo: 那投过来做不成买卖啊
<ofan> hamo: 工资高么
<hamo> adam8157 她毕业了才能去
<hamo> adam8157 也算正式员工
<adam8157> hamo: 之前也没法过来实习?
<hamo> adam8157 人家要回去毕业了...
<adam8157> hamo: 这样的.. 我试试吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 熟悉autotest哦
<archl> adam8157抢妹子？
<adam8157> archl: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: hahh?
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该是huh. 嗯, 这妹子熟悉autotest
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我无关，我不负责面试，不负责带人。只能是人招进来了我虐待几天。
 * gfrog 总算找到篇靠谱的文档。看来之前Filter没设对。
 * hamo 走了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Amazon最方便的就是支付
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有卡号和失效日期就可以
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 夜间送货蛮牛的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 包装也好到逆天
<ofan> amazon.com?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，比国内那些控件啊，验证码啊，方便太多了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: z.com, 卓越
<MeaCulpa> ofan: z.cn 卓越
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我不知道卓越和亚马逊的资本构成，貌似这几年亚马逊的影响力越来越大
<MeaCulpa> 也开始淡化卓越，用亚马逊的品牌了
<MeaCulpa> 可能卓越被国内几个大鳄鱼，还有当当，弄得烦了，干脆直接给老外管了
<ofan> amazon服务很好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也不是很好，就是自己做的服务而已
<georgetso> #join machomebrew
<ofan> 相比其他的好多了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 包装和国内那些妹子常去的购物网站差不多，但是价格确实是男人关注的价钱
<ofan> 退货，退款，有问题反应很快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 新蛋还行，仅限上海 :)
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=383628
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 如何可令 vim 不出现这个提示 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<MeaCulpa> 似乎现在都是冷门了，大部分人还是淘宝，京东，甚至苏宁...
<ofan> amazon不光卖自己的东西
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对，但又比淘宝管得宽
<ofan> 那必须的
<ofan> 淘宝全是假货
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewforum.php?f=68
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 查看版面 - Vim和Emacs • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<ofan> ebay和paypal也很好，就是卖东西手续费太贵了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=383628
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: vim，请问这个问题如何解决 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不至于
<jusss> 开空调就是不习惯，还是电扇吹着舒服
<MeaCulpa> ebay这几年被Amazon之类干的不行了
<ofan> ebay很火
<MeaCulpa> PayPal手续费厉害，并且被国内银行业狠狠的调戏
<ofan> 能拍卖
<MeaCulpa> PayPal是个悲剧
<MeaCulpa> 在国内，拿不到牌
<MeaCulpa> ebay下坡路走得很厉害吧
<ofan> 但是买东西用paypal很好
<jusss> 国内好像也能用了吧，paypal
<ofan> 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> 张江 ebay的人越来越多
<ofan> paypal能退款
<MeaCulpa> 张江 ebay的人越来越多， 中国人越来越多，业务又没突破，只能说明越来越没前途
<ofan> 能申诉
<MeaCulpa> paypal用来支付不错，用来收钱，手续费有点高，在国内又享受不到他的服务
<ofan> 服务也很好，就是卖货手续费太贵
<MeaCulpa> paypal是被中国zf和银行业挤出去的
<MeaCulpa> 还好我paypal帐号早，10年了
<jusss> 话说国内的paypal能用来支付linode吗？
<ofan> 能
<MeaCulpa> jusss: dunno, 貌似国内的paypal被隔离了
 * MeaCulpa 还是老的国际paypal 帐号
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 几个月前还能访问貌似
<ofan> 添加个双比卡就行
<ofan> 双币卡
<MeaCulpa> paypal用来支付很安逸
<ofan> 很有保障
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不是访问的问题，深层次问题
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 电子支付牌照，银行不支持
<ofan> 被盗用可以把钱全追回来
<jusss> 没搞过网上支付，linux下的网银就是灾难
<MeaCulpa> ofan: eBay的中国雇员，看上去很挫的样子
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 所以要paypal和amazon这样的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: eBay的中国雇员，看上去很挫的样子, 我很会相面的，eBay那一大坨人，一看就是吃干饭的多
<jusss> 各大银行，各种插件，全热衷于ie...
<ofan> 吃干饭多好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 每天中午都会看到很多
<ofan> 不用出力
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 出力，都是平庸之辈，连18m的都不如
<ofan> 国内网银只是想赚钱
<ofan> 实际一点都不安全
<MeaCulpa> 我一般，在国内银行柜台，都会很高调的拒绝网银”
<MeaCulpa> 我家里没Windows
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 国内的，是注重技术手段，帮助银行免责
<jusss> 国内那些网上银行就不能让俺也用用吗？搞得俺现在买东西只能货到付款
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 货到付款不好么？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 货到付款最安逸了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jusss: POS机刷卡风险最小，手续费都是商家承担
<MeaCulpa> 就为了这个我还常常在新蛋买东西
<ofan> 没什么技术，忽悠人而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 说了，为了自己免责
<ofan> 服务就是差
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 现在买东西俺都是刷pos
<MeaCulpa> 就像给信用卡加密码，看似安全了，其实是银行免责了
<MeaCulpa> 到时候被盗刷，说明明有密码的
<ofan> 谁说都是商家承担
<ofan> 每次刷他们都要我多出钱
<MeaCulpa> ofan: POS的手续费颇高，高于网银
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那要看杨业
<MeaCulpa> 看行业
<MeaCulpa> 利润薄的，装不起POS
<jusss> 用存折不就行了，^_^
<MeaCulpa> 利润太薄，抑或交易额太大的，pos都要用户承担手续费
<MeaCulpa> 比如买机票的
<jusss> 话说现在貌似不给开存折了
<MeaCulpa> 一笔就是好几万
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 可以开啊
<ofan> 打部分都让用户掏钱
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 俺们这现在很少有开存折的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 有例外，就是餐饮业，餐饮业利润高，银行收很多手续费
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一般餐饮业毛利润40%
<MeaCulpa> 银行可以黑到收5%
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不大清楚，我出去吃饭也刷卡，倒没收付费
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那是餐饮业利润高
<MeaCulpa> pos手续费也分行业的
<jusss> 吃饭几乎没刷过卡。。。
<MeaCulpa> 餐饮最赚钱
<ofan> 带现金容易被偷
<ofan> 刷卡了还能追踪
 * adam8157 看来我的听力只达到了勉强听懂native speaker的程度, 稍微口音重些就废了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你又怎么了
<jusss> 一顿饭最高的一次消费貌似是20+RMB
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 开会呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在的跨国企业，最不需要的就是口语
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大家都很职业的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 随便爆土话的老外，是会被看不起的
<sikao_lfs> 我遇到一个问题。网通的DNS不解析美国侨网。请问我如何修改才能做到，平时使用网络走网通本地dns，而访问美国侨网走我自己定义的DNS
<ofan> mac的开发文档做的很不错
<jusss> 侨网是啥
<sikao_lfs> 我遇到一个问题。网通的DNS不解析美国侨网。请问我如何修改才能做到，平时使用网络走网通本地dns，而访问美国侨网走我自己定义的DNS.我使用的是64位的ubuntu12.04
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 技术比较差的做技术出身的人做mgr, 文档就会很差
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 稍懂技术的外行人做mgr, 文档就会很好
<jusss> sikao_lfs: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Apple就是典型的后者
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 反正我所在的网通网DNS不解析这个网址。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那些IT500强就是前者
<jusss> sikao_lfs: nslookup
<sikao_lfs> jusss: 呵呵，没那么简单的。实际上我纠结于 /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  还是 head
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 用opendns
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 好，我下载下来试试。。。。
<ofan> 。。。
<jusss> ...
<ofan> 整个touch搞搞ios开发
<ofan> android的sdk现在做的也不错，很绿色
<jusss> ofan: 有没有关于缓冲区方面的链接
<hamo> roylez_.乃们能在家干几天？
<ofan> jusss: 什么缓冲区
<jusss> ofan: getchat() read()
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 一辈子
<ofan> jusss: 啥意思
<roylez_> hamo: 一辈子
<roylez_> hamo: 今天的会还有50分钟开完
<jusss> ofan: read(0,x,x)是从缓冲区读数据还是从键盘？
<roylez_> hamo: 10个小时的会啊
<ofan> jusss: 缓冲
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<jusss> ofan: 就是这个缓冲区不理解，getchar也是从缓冲区读数据是吧
<ofan> jusss: 都是
<outhacker> ofan: read()不是应该从键盘读的吗
<jusss> ofan: 有没有直接从键盘读数据的函数
<ofan> outhacker: 你怎么从键盘读？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 明天12个小时
<ofan> jusss: 没有
<hamo> roylez_ 老大们还是很懂的，不用开会约束你你就放羊了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你这才是老美的生活
<outhacker> ofan: 文件描述符写0的话不是从键盘读吗，好像记得是的呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 总算找到正确的路了。pypdf那个烂库不支持TIFF格式的image stream
<jusss> ofan: 用c的read(0,x,x)写个记录键盘输入的东西，然后用&让它后台运行，能记录键盘输入吗？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: python有啥方便的TIFF库木有？ 看来俺得自己写解压代码了。
<ofan> jusss: 不行
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 写一个键盘记录方面的东东，没头绪。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 。。。
<ofan> jusss: 获得root就行
<gfrog> jusss: 试了我那天说的方案木有啊，直接听/dev里的键盘设备
<gfrog> jusss: 不过我不保证这个在text console里也能用。
<jusss> gfrog: 嗯，俺想用C写个学习下
<ofan> jusss: 获得root就行
<gfrog> jusss: 当普通文件直接打开，然后fgetchar啊
<ofan> nnd lag: 121
<jusss> 使着写个一个简单的bot,现在想写点别的东西
<MeaCulpa> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/818591f8gw1dvpl91f2sfj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，PIL?
<gfrog> jusss: 实现方式多种不同，解决方案都是同样的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，估计只有这货了。。
<jusss> ofan: 让刚才俺说的那个用root执行？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 高大全的py库，慎用
<jusss> gfrog: 不想太依赖系统
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 用户都是脑力过人，比你牛比你有空N倍的人
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: PIL高大全？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 俺只是想找个傻瓜型的tiff库，完全不懂tiff啊
<pocoyo> cfy: 我刚吃饭回来，
<ofan> jusss: 那个是不行滴，每个程序打开的输入输出不一样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...Python Image Library, 多牛的名字
<pocoyo> cfy: 就那两个 你有空帮我跑跑就成。 你忙竞赛呢？
<jusss> ofan: so,那怎么解决？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你的gmail怎么这么长？
<archl> 二手笔记本。电池寿命 2.5小时。。。
<archl> 明天就到青岛了。
<ofan> jusss: google linux keyboard hook
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<sikao_lfs>  www.chinausanews.com     大家帮忙解析一下，如果有使用电信网络的更好，能说一下解析结果嘛！感觉这个网址只能使用远程解析才能访问啊。大家的测试结果呢？
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 资讯 - 美国侨网 - Powered by SupeSite (@ chinausanews.com)
<gfrog> jusss: 乃跟系统玩游戏，还不想依赖操作系统，很逗哦
<jusss> ofan: 果然是钩子。。。
<pocoyo> archl: 我的半小时
<ofan> archl: 到青岛干嘛
<pityonline> pocoyo: 拜见牛哥
 * archl 抱抱pocoyo
<pocoyo> pityonline: 不敢，要不要射你一身
<ofan> jusss: 或者key logger
<jusss> gfrog: 俺表达有误。。。sorry
<archl> ofan: 因为我家附近啊
<pityonline> pocoyo: 靠，你流量有那么大吗？
<pocoyo> pityonline: 哪天可以试试
<ofan> archl: 你家哪的
<archl> ofan: 潍坊
<ofan> archl: 奥
<archl> ofan: 你家哪儿的？
<ofan> archl: 火星
<pocoyo> archl: 你回老家了？
<archl> ofan: 。
<archl> pocoyo: 老家是指故乡的话。还没。不是的话也没。
<archl> ofan: 火星人去美国
<pityonline> pocoyo: 那得挑你来事儿的那两天
<ofan> md 延时太高了
<jusss> 是火星人在美国，
<ofan> 直接路由限制
<archl> ofan: 美国不会解剖火星人。
<ofan> archl: 不知道
<pocoyo> pityonline: 可以，我这蹭网只能趴在床上 去别的地儿 信号都不足 真奇怪。
<archl> pocoyo: 泡浴缸或许可以
<archl> pocoyo: 泡泡星人。
<pocoyo> archl: 好久没上网 都不知道上什么了。
<jusss> 写个开机bot，一开机就跟你玩，一定很有趣，
<archl> pocoyo:  twitter
<pocoyo> archl: 我的xp 被人改了密码 我还忘问了
<archl> pocoyo: 我买的这个本太破了---连v键都坏了。。。
<pityonline> pocoyo: 哈哈，你先趴着别动，我去抽根儿烟
<pocoyo> pityonline: 好
<mao> 大家好啊
<mao> 我来扯淡来了
<archl> pocoyo: 哦 xp 你的密码被破解了？
<pocoyo> mao: 毛
<pocoyo> archl: 没有。
<mao> pocoyo: mao...
<archl> mao: 今天拣起1根孔雀毛给侄子当书签。
<mao> archl: 很文艺范儿啊
<archl> mao: 。。。
<mao> archl: 你是不是用archlinux?
<archl> mao: 不是
<mao> archl: 被你的nick误导了
<archl> arch本身的意思
<mao> archl: 居然会捡到孔雀毛...
<jusss> stackoverflow翻译过来是啥意思？
<archl> mao: 去看孔雀，当然可以在外面拾取
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，原来有libtiff的python wrapper，哈哈
<archl> jusss: 语境？
<archl> jusss: http://stackoverflow.com/
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Stack Overflow (@ stackoverflow.com)
<jusss> archl: 嗯，就是这个网址，它翻译过来是？
<archl> jusss: 在盒子外面？
<jusss> archl: 不知道
<imtxc> 哎.
<bean__> 终于进来了
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]jusss: 堆栈溢出
<bean90> whois imtxc
<imtxc> bean90: imtxc
<archl> alvin_rxg: 回来了？
<archl> 要离开佛山了。9天花掉310RMB
<guoyunhebrave> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138834
<bean90> 真节约
<jusss> ofan: 哦，soga
<guoyunhebrave> 死机之前的日志
<jusss> ofan: /dev下好多tty
<hamo> adam8157 我准备试试jvm那个活
<bean90> 刚才延迟到90多秒 什么水平
<jusss> ofan: linux有ring级别吗？
<jusss> ring0,ring1之类的
<hamo> jusss: ring? 这个不是处理器的范畴么...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们太高级了，你个脚本娃还要搞这个
<jusss> hamo: 哦，
<bean90> - [freeayu__] Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<bean90>  [hamo] ~hamo@106.3.61.248 这是什么意思
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]延时300
<jusss> ofan: hook技术太复制了对于俺小白来说，找到个讲hook的文章上来就讲IDT
<jusss> ofan: interrupt descriptor table...
<bean90> 完全看不懂你们在说什么 表示XCHAT不会用
 * bean90 我要试试各种命令
<bean90> 各种试一试
<zhanshime01> gtkqq挂了么?
<jusss> zhanshime01: zhan?
<roylez_> adam8157: 开完会了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我早开完了
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫渣
<zhanshime01> jusss:什么事?
<jusss> zhanshime01: 没事
<zhanshime01> gtkqq挂了么?谁知道
<edison0354> 有人弄过三变量插值么？现有几千个点的数据吧……
<edison0354> 开始召唤大法
<edison0354> adaam alvin_rxg caleb- gfrog fivesheep huntxu if_else lainme MeaCulpa ofan namoamitabuddha pityonline RavenChan roylez void1
<RavenChan> edison0354, 召唤我也没有用啊
<edison0354> RavenChan: 汗，我只是鸟枪法而已
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 啥？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，三变量的插值，数据点很多……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 纯数学问题
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 什么意思？找一个 AX+BY+CZ+D=0？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，不是，f(x,y,z)，已知一些点，插出来另一些
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: f 是 what?
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 啥也不是，无法表示
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 那你要做啥？这种 f 无穷多
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 就是已经给你了一堆空间点坐标以及该点出某变量的取值
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 然后插出来未知点处这个变量的值
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 就是 f(x,y,z)=w 咯，给出很多 (x,y,z,w)
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 恩！
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 然后随意给出xyz，求w
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 做不到
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 我说了，这种函数无穷多。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 不需要精确的
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 大概值就可以的
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 大概值也是任意的
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 因为你没给 f 形式的任何约束
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，周围四个临近点，取平均……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 这没有任何限制的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]edison0354: 什么
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 因为我要的那个w是空间连续值，取平均应该不会误差很大吧
<edison0354> ofan: 上面聊天记录……
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]edison0354: 不懂
<pityonline> edison0354: 不懂数学
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 例如说，就好像告诉你 f(1)=2, f(2)=3, 不能算出 f(1.5)=?
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，没那么严格……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: w是个空间连续值，比如说温度啊压力啊神马的，不会跳跃的
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 不会跳跃也有任意多个
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: f 是多项式也有无穷多个
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 比如上面你说的那个，取 f(1.5)=2.5就好了……
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]难道你做bezier曲线？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，大概就这意思，不用纠结精确度……
<edison0354> ofan: 木，流体力学
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 我的问题是，那点貌似几千个，怎么算才能算的快……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 我就不明白你在做啥
<namoamitabuddha> f(1)=2, f(2)=3, f(1.5)=-100000 的多项式也有
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]edison0354: 你怎么计算的
<edison0354> ofan: 俺就想找目标点周围几个最近点，然后取平均啊亲……
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]点怎么求平均值
<namoamitabuddha> 单变量的多项式有插值，例如约束 f 的次数最小。但是多元的我实在不知道怎么约束。
<edison0354> ofan: 额，我那个东西，所有的点都处于一个平面，所以只要找未知点周围三个已知点就好了
<namoamitabuddha> 你看插值方法本来就有很多
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multivariate_interpolation
<alvin_rxg> Title: Multivariate interpolation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<edison0354> ofan: 然后线性平均
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 你刚才不是说没有限制么
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 怎么一会儿变成平面了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: ？俺说那个函数不存在啊，额，反正你不用纠结那个函数了，就当是个映射好了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 错了……曲面……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 那是不能做的
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: ？
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 我和你说了，你对 f 没有任何限制，是不能做的
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 你想，就算是光滑的4D曲面，把你所有的点画上去，这种曲面显然有无穷多。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 你不用纠结那个f了……我这是个已知的问题，老师扔给我了……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 不是数学题
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 那个曲面也给了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 做cfd给出了曲面上密集点处的某些流体参数值
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 然后插其他点……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 没你想的那么复杂的
<namoamitabuddha> 那你应该知道相关物理公式是如何的
<namoamitabuddha> 我不懂物理，就举一个非常简单的例子：pV=nRT 已知一堆 (p,V,n,T) 这样求出的 R 取平均。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 所以说你想的太复杂了……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 参数都是连续的，所以相邻点去平均是没问题的，前提是点足够密集
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 俺的问题是怎么算，最快
<namoamitabuddha> 你物理公式没有，就说有一堆数据，怎么可能算出来。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 插值就这的插啊亲
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 神经网络岂不是更坑爹了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 你别在这个地方纠结了……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 俺问题是，随便给个点，如何最优化的找出与此点最临近的三个已知点
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: interpolate 都是有条件的，多变量的条件尤其复杂，例如 trilinear 等等，你去看看 wikipedia。条件不同插值出来的结果不同。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 已知点有几千个
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 那不是 for 一下就出来了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 所以说你想太复杂了啊亲
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 俺也是想for的，问题是几千个，for过来，算死啊……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 还每个都得for下距离……
<namoamitabuddha> 啥 for 一下距离
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 有木有更好的方法？
<namoamitabuddha> 你不就是求 j,k,l 使得 A[j],A[k],A[l] 距离 P 最近的3个？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> 就几千个，O(n) 啊
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: ？
<namoamitabuddha> 选最小的会不
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，我想的是，把未知点与所有已知点的距离分别算出来，然后拿最小的三个
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 是这样的么？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 我总觉得很笨啊
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 首先，假如是 n 个数，求最小的 3 个你会不
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 两两比较么？
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 啥两两比较
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 你可以认为我是变成白痴，菜鸟都不是……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: n 个数取最小会不？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 不是按顺序分别比，然后依次淘汰比较大的那个？
<namoamitabuddha> rc=0; for (k=n-1; k>0; k--) if (a[k]<a[rc]) rc=k;
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 然后循环三次获得最小的三个么？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嘛？ pdf？ 搞着玩而已。
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 不需要啊。例如说你维护一个 rc1 rc2 rc3 每次插入的时候比较下就行
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 稍微讨论下就行了吧
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 噢
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我稍微google了下，你要是能找出多元函数的插值法的话，就可以拿来写博士论文了……
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 那这样，要取得一个点，得for个几千次，好笨……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 假设 a[rc1]<a[rc2]<a[rc3], 对于 a[k], 如果 a[k]<a[rc1], a[rc1]<=a[k]<a[rc2], a[rc2]<=a[k]<a[rc3], a[k]>a[rc3]
<edison0354> RavenChan: 嘛嘛，没乃们想想的那么复杂的
<edison0354> RavenChan: 乃们把俺的问题想的复杂了……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 什么 for 个几千次？
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: for 一次啊
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: for里面有几千次
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 几千次你觉得慢？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 为什么要算插值？你要解决的问题是什么？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 额，所以俺白痴啊……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 计算机速度现在可是 GHz
<edison0354> RavenChan: 老师扔给俺的CFD问题……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 1G=10^9
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 一千=1k
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 你担心啥？
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 数会做了点会做么？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 平方和开根号？
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 不要开方，那不仅慢，而且会导致很大的浮点误差
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 直接平方比较
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 平方和
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 这样应该够了。你临时写一个程序，也只要 1min 内出解基本上能满意的，不需要做优化。
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 噢，谢拉
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 这程序不出意外应该是 1s 内解决的
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 不过那些CFD一跑好几天……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 什么 cfd
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 流体力学
<namoamitabuddha> 你们高中竞赛？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 木，老师扔给俺的活……烟酒僧啊亲
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 流体力学和高中没啥关系吧
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 咋了……
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 你提前在学？
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: 我烟酒僧了啊亲
<namoamitabuddha> edison0354: 哦，我记错了。
 * namoamitabuddha 现在越来越糊涂了
<edison0354> namoamitabuddha: ……
<namoamitabuddha> 原来 postgraduate 还有这样一个中文译名
<panda-z> edison0354: CFD是计算流体力学，和流体力学还是有些不同的
<edison0354> panda-z: 恩
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: pro 7有啥？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 有关中国的东西
<alvin_rxg> 全是我在玩……   https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/issues?state=open
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐，肚子饿了
<ifceux> 认识你自己。这是最后的
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 威武啊
<ifceux> 大家好
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 认识什么自己？
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 引用 the matrix
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 肃静
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说你们哪除了车站旁的，还有哪的亚超比较好……我突然想吃火锅了……
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 中餐馆
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我想买点料自己回来搞
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 锅子和低料我都有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 向来自己涮
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 求指点，涮什么比较给力？
<gebjgd> SuperTJD: 随便涮呗
<SuperTJD> gebjgd: 涮个鸡腿？
<gebjgd> SuperTJD: 那你还行
<mugebjgd> lwqq是真稳定啊
<mugebjgd> 直接pidgin挂额
<mugebjgd> 突然发现ati闭源驱动不能开启gnome3了
<ifceux> gebjgd:  lwqq稳定？
<alvin_rxg> 不稳定。
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: 现在如果你的 pidgin 只有 qq的话，还勉强能用。
<alvin_rxg> 只有一个qq的话
<gebjgd> ifceux: 稳定还能直接崩溃？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以试试 dev 版本。。。
<ifceux> gebjgd: 崩溃的概率低。可以叫稳定不
<piggybox> 腾讯没有开发其qq的协议吧
<piggybox> 开放
<ifceux> 基于webqq协议的吧
<gebjgd> ifceux: 直接崩溃
<gebjgd> 那叫一个快 pidgin一打开 没了
<ifceux> gebjgd: 皮筋默认没有的插件我都不敢用
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 为啥
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 参考gebjgd说的。
<alvin_rxg> git 怎么 clone  dev branch 呀？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 刚刚才用上libwebqq，你都提交不少bug了？
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 别用 Master Branch...
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我都跟作者说了几次了，别等 dev 全开发完了再 master...
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 直接git？
<alvin_rxg> dev 的问题是， pidgin 里边有且只能有一个 qq。其他 msn, gtalk 全被它搞完蛋了。
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 不知道怎么 clone branch 啊。。。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我empathy
<SuperTJD> pidigin只跑qq，能用就好了
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 你是 32位嘛？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 64
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 有嘛问题？
<alvin_rxg> 64位的我没有，32位我倒可以直接发给你。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 要给我发啥？
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD:  master 一堆 bug 没修复。 dev 修复了几个bug，虽然又出了新的 bug
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: git clone --branch dev git://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq.git
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 你要用 dev 版本的话，就一个问题要注意 https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/issues/15
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: Danke sehr
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 话说360不是用老的webqq协议做过一个什么qq杀手么……
<alvin_rxg> 哟，不就是用 webkit 套个马甲么
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 360最近还出了个假补丁，真是没节操
<alvin_rxg> 不是我干的
<alvin_rxg> 这世界终于煞笔了！
<alvin_rxg> 2012年，石家庄64岁的李建荣失去了独生子。她曾是一家国企的计生委主任。1979年为响应国家号召，李建荣流产了第2个孩子。曾有妇女问她“独生子没了怎么办”，她答：“这不是你该考虑的问题，上面一定会解决”。如今，老人生活陷入了困境。（中青报）
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 顶一下
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 你再顶一下吧 https://www.cmule.com/viewthread.php?tid=374758
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 很神奇，这边访问不了喷嚏网
<alvin_rxg> 被墙了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 记得去年的时候是可以的
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 反过来墙？
<alvin_rxg> :)
<alvin_rxg> 跟 solidot 一个德行
<alvin_rxg> 以前一直关注 solidot，后来垃圾太多了，就拉黑名单了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 喷嚏网是个好东西
<alvin_rxg> 有失衡的倾向
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 的确
<ifceux> SuperTJD: gr很好，何必直接访问
<alvin_rxg> http://img1.guokr.com/gkimage/1m/st/i8/1msti8.png
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 说来你们别鄙视我，我每天都要看cnbeta
<alvin_rxg> cnbeta 太杂
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我迅速扫过去
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 有什么好网站推荐的，不要太多百度买机票上当这种新闻的
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 只看标题
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 然后全部标记为已读
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=twMGb3z1
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 这个是神码？
<alvin_rxg> google reader
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 文艺青年。哈哈 xml
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 它给的是 xml
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 了解了
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 我比较在意的是，apt-blog里说的那个 关机前检查usb flash
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<ifceux> ifceux: 如果是windows， 咋整
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 下班关机拔U盘的提醒程序
<alvin_rxg> 没想过呢。
<gebjgd> 还贫呢
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: gebjgd: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31773756/
<SuperTJD> 。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> amazon的服务就是这样
<gebjgd> ofan: 你订过方便面？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没定过
<archl> 早起了
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]test
<fivesheep> amazon在中国也搞无条件退货么
<fivesheep> 看样子不是中国的
<archl> 。
<archl> ofan: 你还在 amazon 买东西么？
<ofan> ä¹°
<fivesheep> 我都给amazon交了两年会费了..
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]刚交了一年的..
<archl> 。
<archl> roylez_ 早。。。
<roylez_> archl: 呆鼠
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 狗狗
<archl> roylez_ 因为你不给照片，每次都想到以前养的狗狗乐乐。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-09
<piggybox> 你们都是amazon会员了？有那么多东西经常要买么？
<MeaCulpa> 会员？
<MeaCulpa> 中国amazon不就是以前的卓越么
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 美国Amazon会员制的？像Costco?
<StarBrilliant> 卓越是amazon……
<MeaCulpa> StarBrilliant: 具体资本构成不清楚，以前这两家联营的，现在貌似不提卓越了
<MeaCulpa> 应该是被全资收购了
<MeaCulpa> 至少我在卓越的购物记录全部都还在z.cn
<jusss> test
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 不是. 不过amazon会员有免运费 2 days那种. 当然只限于从amazon仓库运出来的东西. 另外还有一些其它福利, 如免费看amazon上的一些电影
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 非付费会员, 也可以免运费, 但每次要购买超过一定价值的东西, 然后5-7 days那种运输
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早
<piggybox> 电影就算了，没啥可看的。主要就是免费2days，经常买的话还是不错的
<imadper> fivesheep: 五羊早.
<imtxc> imadper: 大佬早
<imadper> fivesheep: 你住在五羊村吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 大佬, 你怎么也用这个词?
<imtxc> imadper: 谁还用。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 哦
<imtxc> imadper: 难道那样分配的空间，在栈上面？
<imadper> imtxc: 我用呀...
<imadper> imtxc: 什么?
<imadper> imtxc: 什么栈?
<imadper> imtxc: 那东西还没搞定?
<imtxc> imadper: 才开始啊。
<imtxc> imadper: 昨天再没做。
<imadper> imtxc: ... 效率
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 不是啊，做别的事情呢。
<imadper> imtxc: 抢占式大脑.
<imtxc> imadper: 不过那样做好像有点问题
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/29dcc9-81964  几步之后 i 就被改成不知道什么数据了。
<fivesheep> imadper: 五羊村? 你说广州?
<imadper> fivesheep: 恩
<fivesheep> 很小的时候住过一段时间
<imadper> imtxc: 在我的注释那行, 后面加上一行i=0;就行了
<fivesheep> 我只记得我迷过一次路, 和去越秀公园看过翻车鱼标本
<imadper> imtxc: ... 少年, 你正常点儿. 我刚认识你的时候你比现在强的.
<fivesheep> 大概是一两岁
<imtxc> imadper: 不是那个
<imadper> fivesheep: ... 越秀公园没意思...
<imtxc> imadper: 难道我又描述错了。。我自己弄吧
<fivesheep> 现在不知道了. 30年前了
<imadper> fivesheep: 广州玩的都没啥意思. 可能小蛮腰上面的摩天轮有意思, 不过我还没去过...
<imadper> fivesheep: 老人家了...
<imadper> adam8157_away: 看到一个漂亮妹子. rh里面.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 真有, 刚才去拿面包的时候看到的.
<fivesheep> 那时候我外婆家有一栋楼在越秀那. 小时候读小学之前倒是经常去广州
<qiao> imadper, 我肿么没有看到。。。
<imadper> qiao: 眼瞎
<imadper> qiao: 没有发现美女的眼睛2
<qiao> imadper, C
<imadper> qiao: 你做地铁时间短. 做地铁时间长, 无聊, 就会练就一双发现美女的眼睛.  看美女就不觉得无聊和挤了
<qiao> imadper, 恩，这两天到在地铁里发现了不少美吕。。。
<imadper> 必须的
<imadper> 地铁多美女, 还会主动往你身上挤.
<qiao> 好吧 =。=
<StarBrilliant> 寂静……
<kevinyings> 昨天，台风好大啊
<kevinyings> 我只敢躲家里
<StarBrilliant> 喵
<kevinyings> 到外面去的结果就是摔了一跤
<kevinyings> 手机摔成不断自动重启的sb机
<StarBrilliant> kevinyings: 我以为是你被吹飞了呢……
<kevinyings> 果断重刷
<StarBrilliant> kevinyings: sb机……
<StarBrilliant> StarBrilliant、SB……
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 面包...
<hamo> roylez_: 这么早啊尾席...
<kevinyings> StarBrilliant : 就是sb。。。基啊
<StarBrilliant> 塞班呀……
<StarBrilliant> 我有点短路
<StarBrilliant> 别的群里面都叫我SB……
<jusss> 。。。
<StarBrilliant> StarBrilliant
<hamo> ...
<kevinyings> 刷着刷着，把电脑刷死了，果断重装
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啥面包?
<jusss> kevinyings: symbian也刷机？
<StarBrilliant> kevinyings: 装着装着LiveCD坏了，果断重刻
<kevinyings> 所以昨天郁闷死了
<kevinyings> jusss: 那个家伙说symbian
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 09:11 < imadper> MeaCulpa: 真有, 刚才去拿面包的时候看到的.
<StarBrilliant> kevinyings: 刻着刻着光驱坏了，果断重新买
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<roylez_> hamo: 不想去公司啊，nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<imadper> roylez_ 主席早
<imadper> hamo: 嘎馬哥早
<kevinyings> roylez_:  我代你去
<jusss> kevinyings: 额， android?
<imadper> hamo: 刚看见一个美女, 在rh
<StarBrilliant> rh？
<StarBrilliant> red hat?
<kevinyings> jusss :必须android呀
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvp2un4g25j.jpg
<jusss> kevinyings: 那sb机指？
<kevinyings> imadper:别逗了，rh只有基佬
<imadper> kevinyings: 滚粗~
<kevinyings>  jusss: 我的不断重启，电量急速下降的手机
<jusss> kevinyings: 啥牌的？
<kevinyings> jusss:  经典的defy
<hamo> imadper: ....
<hamo> imadper: RH还有美女？
<roylez_> kevinyings: +1，rh只有基佬
<imadper> hamo: 不信算了...
<roylez_> kevinyings: 还有基蛙基狗基蛋蛋
<jusss> kevinyings: 果断不再买moto,moto不是一般的坑
<kevinyings> jusss:moto还坑？
<hamo> imadper: 不是员工吧...
<imadper> hamo: 我不清楚.. 我没去搭讪.
<hamo> roylez_: 魔都不刮风了？
<kevinyings> hamo: 你是啊，denio
<jusss> kevinyings: 你见过android不带iptables的吗？moto就这样干
<kevinyings> senior
<hamo> kevinyings: 啥？
<hamo> jusss: 刷个新系统不就可以了...
<kevinyings> hamo:senio-什么的
<jusss> hamo: 可是没人给rom呀。。。
<kevinyings> jusss: 自己找啊，那么多
<jusss> hamo: 官方不给，民间也不给制作。。。
<jusss> kevinyings: 早找过n遍了
<jusss> kevinyings: 你以为都是通用的啊。。。
<hamo> jusss: 啥机子？
<jusss> hamo: moto xt300
<kevinyings> jusss: sb
<jusss> kevinyings: 你的也是。。。
<jusss> kevinyings: 下次买wm6.5
<jusss> 收藏个n年，估计能卖个好价格
<imadper> jusss: 我有一个wm6.5
<jusss> imadper: 好使吗？
<imadper> 恩, 好用.
<imadper> 软件少是真的
<imadper> 因为我的是sp, 不是ppc
<jusss> imadper: 带键盘？
<imadper> jusss: 恩
<imadper> jusss: 不喜欢触屏.
<jusss> imadper: 449京东报价，wm6.5 双模双卡
<imadper> 链接?
<jusss> http://m.360buy.com/product/223552.html?provinceId=1&sid=b666213cbe6bd3eadf05610f4da7d763
<sevk> jusss,啥网址y 多普达（Dopod）T5399 3G手机（黑色）CDMA2000/GSM 双模双待 电信定制 - 京东商城手机版
<jusss> 哇咔咔，连m开头的网站，都能给title
<kevinyings> 你们知道google store 上有什么好的军事方面app吗，不要游戏的，不要国内的
<jusss> ...
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 你要买手机？
<imtxc> adam8157: 早。
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
 * adam8157 http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/08/08/1459226&from=rss  哈哈哈 可以放心给我妈升级了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 早。
<kevinyings> 直接往手机装debian
<kevinyings> google store里有直接的软件
<StarBrilliant> debian？
<imadper> adam8157: 咋了?
<imadper> imtxc: 不买, 没钱..
<imtxc> adam8157: debian7 什么时候出啊？
<adam8157> imadper: 我大概知道你说的谁
<adam8157> imadper:  明年吧
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 啥就明年?
<imadper> adam8157: 给我介绍那个妹子?
<imadper> adam8157: 还用等到明年?
<imtxc> 明年啊。
<imadper> adam8157: 我自己去搭讪也行呀
<adam8157> imadper: 你去吧
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 还是算了吧... 留给 hamo 吧
<adam8157> imadper: 体型不搭
<hamo> adam8157 尼玛NHO都是洗脑啊
<adam8157> hamo: 无聊的要死NHO, 我睡了一天
<imadper> 为啥. 我不够高? 还是我不够壮?  adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157, imadper 啥？
<adam8157> imadper: 我说hamo
<imadper> adam8157: 那个女生也是娇小型的呀... 估计我们说的不是同一个妹子...
<imadper> adam8157: 我喜欢娇小的~
<hamo> ...
<kevinyings> 乐了
<adam8157> imadper: 不知道你说的谁...
 * adam8157 求真相
<imadper> adam8157: <adam8157> imadper: 我大概知道你说的谁
<imadper> adam8157: 我以为你真知道了...
 * adam8157 求真相
 * hamo 我咋又中枪了...
<imtxc> imadper: 你完蛋了。
<imadper> imtxc: 咩?
<imtxc> imadper: 我要把刚才的截图 发到你weibo， 你妹子肯定会看到的。
<imadper> imtxc: 滚粗!
<hamo> imtxc 你认得他妹纸？
<imadper> imtxc: 我这就给你拉黑名单!
<imtxc> 然后她会联系我问到底是什么情况，然后我们就联系上了，然后。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 然后你就成太监了!
<imadper> imtxc: 我去买手术刀去!
<imtxc> hamo: 不认识啊，我可以发到他的微薄里面，他妹子肯定看他weibo
<hamo> imadper 求围观微博..
<imadper> hamo: ... 我妹子不用微薄的...
<kevinyings> imadper: 这妹子还需进化，你要好好养啊
 * gfrog 那天有个招行推销信用卡的妹纸试图尾随我进公司，被我果断堵在门外了。后来想想，似乎那妹子长的不错呢。 cc adam8157 imadper 
<imadper> kevinyings: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 把她堵住了...
<hamo> imadper 我又不是为了你妹纸..
<imadper> gfrog: 哈哈哈~ 好有想象力~
<imtxc> gfrog: 堵了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃会肿么做？
<imadper> hamo: ... 好吧
<imtxc> 太残忍了。
<imadper> gfrog: adam8157 也会堵住她的
<gfrog> imadper: imtxc 乃俩im开头的能不这么ws不。。。
<hamo> gfrog  你咋知道是办卡的？
<imtxc> 不ws那也不能堵啊，还有啊，我跟他不一样。
<imadper> gfrog: 你就是没让她进来吗, 这个怎么了? ws啥?
<gfrog> hamo: 他没进门之前自己说的。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 估计要是不说我就放他进来了，现在新员工这么多，生面孔多的是。
<MasterKong> 有用fedora17的吗
<imadper> MasterKong: 刚给换成rhel....
<MasterKong> 阿？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问为什么这两个文本文件有差异，md5值也不一致。可是我逐行比对没有差异啊。问题究竟在出哪里呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383669 各位你们好，请问为什么这两个文本文件有差异，md5值也不一致。可是我逐行比对没有差异啊。问题究竟在出哪里呢？  …
<hamo> gfrog 啧啧..人家不忽悠你你还不高兴了..
<gfrog> hamo: ...
<MasterKong> fedora17 3g无线上网卡不能使用，不知道这个是我没有设置好的原因 还是fedora17存在的问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对了，8月中旬以后我楼下的一间屋子可能空出来了呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 忒远
<gfrog> adam8157: 朝北，次卧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 楼下466
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃真要在村里租？ 单间2k起啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 多少钱? 我先在现在小区找找看
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者去清华西门北边住贫民窟？
<gfrog> adam8157: 多少钱还真不太清楚呢，估计1.7-1.8的样子
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡徐
<imadper> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐叔
<huntxu> gfrog: ~
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前帝都租房压力相当大。 1.5k以下的房子接近于垃圾房，满地爬蟑螂那种。
<adam8157> =,=
<kevinyings> gfrog:求一月500左右的
<gfrog> kevinyings: 只有床位
<adam8157> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=commit;h=2a962cc65cdba010177f27e8824ba10d9a799a08
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: anonscm.debian.org Git - tasksel/tasksel.git/commit
<ggarlic> 卧槽，刚在公司楼下看到尤文图斯的大巴了，估计是住在这里
<adam8157> ggarlic: 快过去搅基
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教如何优化开机时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383673 初安装ubuntu 12.04后，电脑的开机时间大概是5秒钟。用了两三个星期吧，好像也就装了几个常用的软件，比如virtualBox、dropBox之类的，而且都没有设成开机启动呀，但是启动时间越来越长，大概要20-30秒了。 …
<kevinyings> 靠，哥的启动时间也有15啊，10秒的进不去
<kevinyings> 如果一些服务不开启，那还不是要手动加
<Cherrot> 终于进来了^
<nagato> 开机3分钟左右的路过
<palomino|working> ......
<nagato> 哥一点都不在乎开机时间... 这不说明什么, 该开的, 最后还是要开.
<palomino|working> 5秒
 * adam8157 不关
 * adam8157  10:40:03 up 68 days, 16:37,  2 users,  load average: 0.85, 0.78, 0.78
<palomino|working> 同不关...
<Cherrot> 真不环保
<ggarlic>  10:39:36 up 8 days, 4 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<nagato> 这些节省下来的时间有什么用? 能让你多写一行代码, 多看一句书? 多看一点电影? 屁用没有
<nagato> 最后还是浪费在电脑上其他地方了
<ggarlic> 节省下来的时间有好心情，囧
<palomino|working> 需要关机的时候选挂起就好了。。。
<palomino|working> 何必真关呢。。
<nagato> 几天之后你就习惯5秒的启动速度, 最后变慢的时候就会心情很差, 还要花时间去弄快来, 只会自找麻烦
<Cherrot> 对啊 挂起基本也不耗电   可是我住的地方老停电……帝都凶险
<nagato> 多用用键盘就能让你节省很多时间....
<nagato> 有大块的时间空白不去用....
<nagato> 捡芝麻,丢西瓜
<nagato> 嗯, 猜测是那个垃圾的360开机时间助手带坏的...
<nagato> 果然天朝危险
 * adam8157 国图读者卡和上网是自助办得?
<gfrog> adam8157: 对，刷身份证出卡
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天免费1小时上网
<adam8157> gfrog: 读者卡也是自助?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我就说读者卡呢，刷读者卡上网
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说我的国图卡不知道叫我扔哪去了呢。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 内核里什么地方能找到某个/sys下的文件是用哪个函数写进去的？ 有啥迅速的方法找这种对应关系嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: sys文件有个注册函数的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: @@ 不知道，求教
<adam8157> sysfs_create_dir subsystem_register ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇。
<adam8157> gfrog: 看/inlude/linux/sysfs.h这个猜吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇。
<adam8157> gfrog: 鬼 我都不懂的
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正乃就是牛
<adam8157> gfrog: 你说的我心虚的不行...
 * gfrog 谦虚的牛蛋蛋. ^^^
<nagato> adam8157: 你不是RH搞内核的么? 咋会不知道这呢?
<adam8157> nagato: 因为菜 =,=
<gfrog> nagato: 内核几百万行代码呢骚年。
<nagato> adam8157: 额... 你和ee, 主席他们可都是一伙的啊, 都是大神啊
<gfrog> nagato: 乃说让linus把每个角落都搞的门儿清也不大可能。
<nagato> gfrog: 不知道全部内核, 但是我想这个应该是知道的
<adam8157> nagato: 愧不敢当
 * adam8157 尤其不敢和这俩老家伙并列...
<Cherrot> test
<Cherrot> sevk: hi
<sevk> Cherrot, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<Cherrot> hi
<Cherrot> 终于可以了……
<gfrog> adam8157: ee roylez <- AER组合。
<qiao> www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-sysfs/?ca=drs-tp4608
<nagato> adam8157: 觉得你们几个是这里的元老, 我记得有个文章竟然专门是说你们几个的, 类似传记似的....
<qiao> 这个里面有介绍sysfs和/sys的
<gfrog> qiao: you 多谢！
 * adam8157 被刺激到了, 打开ulk & ldd
<qiao> gfrog, ^_^
<adam8157> nagato: 没我事儿... 他们那啥的时候我网络不好, 不混这里
<gfrog> adam8157: ldd里不写/sys吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然写...
<adam8157> gfrog: 设备相关, kobject啥的 proc sys都写
 * gfrog 我只记得 MeaCulpa 是这里的老家伙，当年刚毕业的时候混这里就被他喷过，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇。
<yandong> 有木有用过libguestfs
<yandong> 的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的ldd被我扔盛京了，10成新的书呢。
<StarBrilliant> 不知道
 * Cherrot 我赶脚你们都是元老……
<StarBrilliant> yandong: libguestfs？
<gfrog> yandong: 我猜有，lol
<yandong> StarBrilliant: 是啊
<yandong> 想请教libguestfs的使用问题
<gfrog> yandong: 但是我忘了到底是哪个组搞这玩意啦，似乎是virt-v2v的组件？
<yandong> gfrog: 嗯嗯，virt-v2v确实在使用这个
<imadper> gfrog: 今天virt组没人来irc
<gfrog> imadper: 呸，我不是人嘛？
<yandong> 来了也是英文，交流麻烦啊
<gfrog> yandong: zhpeng没来呢，要不你可以问问他。
<Cherrot> imadper, yoooo~
<yandong> 我使用guestmount -a slitaz20_60M.img -m /dev/hda1 --ro /mnt/win/  之后察看ls /mnt/win 却什么也看不到，是为什么啊
<Cherrot> test
<Cherrot> sevk, hi
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 向磁盘分区中添加g2ldr引导记录的工具,附源码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383676 windows下有bootsect.exe可以方便的向磁盘中添加ntldr或者bootmgr的引导文件,而Linux下我没有找到类似的工具,所以自己编了一个在此分享一下. 支持向fat16,fat32,ntfs分区添加引导记录,可以引导g2 …
<Cherrot> 原来Openshift用的Amazon的机器啊
<yandong> 加入virt组，需要密码？？？
<yandong> gfrog:
<Cherrot> 原来Openshift用的Amazon的机器啊
<gfrog> Cherrot: 对，基于EC2的
<gfrog> Cherrot: RH还没自己的IaaS架构。
<Cherrot> gfrog, 今天偶然发现的:)
 * Cherrot HTTP代理上IRC有点不稳定 :(
<piggybox> Cherrot:  原来这样啊
<StarBrilliant> 测试一下贴网址的机器人： http://www.ubuntu.com/
<sevk> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: Home | Ubuntu
<yandong> 我也测一下http://www.yandong.org/
<sevk> yandong,啥网址y 彦东
<Cherrot> gfrog, 你们公司连EC2速度快吗？ 我这响应好慢
<cjxgm> hi all
<gfrog> Cherrot: 有米国代理，飞一样的速度。
<sevk> cjxgm, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<Cherrot> gfrog, :( 俺们只有香港的。。。
<gfrog> Cherrot: global的公司好处就是各地都有代理、vpn之类的基础设施。 ：p
<yandong> gfrog: 使用libguetfs需要虚拟机运行么？ libguestfs是否会在虚拟机里面安装一些东西？
<piggybox> amazon在东京和新加坡data center的ec2也慢么？
<gfrog> yandong: 应该不需要，但是我没用过这玩意，完全不懂。
<StarBrilliant> 再测试一下贴网址的机器人： http://www.ubuntu.com/
<sevk> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: Home | Ubuntu
<yandong> gfrog: 哦哦
<imadper> adam8157: hiddev是什么设备?
<yandong> StarBrilliant: 你应该这样
<imadper> gfrog: ^^^'
<yandong> [11:07] * yandong hi
<yandong> [11:07] <yandong> hi
<adam8157> imadper: usb
<yandong> [11:07] <sevk> ..不要玩机器人..谢谢.. ..
<imadper> adam8157: 任何一个usb设备?
<imadper> adam8157: 如果搞到一个这样的设备?
<adam8157> imadper: usb2.0吧 我搜搜
<imadper> 恩, 好, thx
<adam8157> imadper: 那个bug caspar扔给你了?
<imadper> 恩
<imadper> 我今天收到5个bug
<gfrog> imadper: usb鼠标键盘啥的
<gfrog> imadper: hid是人机交互设备的缩写，忘了是哪几个字了。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 哦~ 不对呀, 我明明已经插上usb鼠标键盘了, 还是没有这个设备
<Cherrot> imadper, human inter.... device ?
<imadper> 只有hidraw
<adam8157> imadper: 看Documentation/usb/hiddev.txt吧
<imadper> Cherrot: gaoji
<adam8157> interactive?
<adam8157> Human Interface Devices
<imadper> adam8157: 在看....
<Cherrot> imadper, 好呀好啊～～
 * gfrog 用cscope给kernel索引一次慢到爆啊。
<imadper> human interface device
<Cherrot> bingo
<adam8157> gfrog: make cscope
 * gfrog 啊，想起来了，当年看内核代码都是直接删掉那坨驱动程序的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这就快了？ 难道不是调用cscope生成的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是快, 是更准确
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说速度问题，你说精度，两码事呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有可能快, 因为参数不同, 具体的索引也不同
<imadper> gfrog: make cscope -j4
<gfrog> imadper: 这也能j4? 待会试试
<imadper> gfrog: 试试吧, 我瞎说的.
<kevinyings> imadper:想应聘rh，流程怎样，现在工作干腻了
<StarBrilliant> #Orz频道新部署的聊天机器人，有空玩玩去
<imadper> kevinyings: 问 adam8157 吧. 我没经验...
<adam8157> imadper: 不能吧
<kevinyings> adam8157:怎么来的
<adam8157> kevinyings: 给我发简历就是了
<imadper> adam8157: 我市在搞笑. 但是 gfrog 当真了.. 你也是..
<adam8157> kevinyings: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<gfrog> imadper: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 我们做学问的人, 说话做事都很严谨  cc gfrog
 * imadper 生意真兴隆
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺不做学问，做学问的是您啊，牛蛋蛋。
<jusss> kevinyings: 怎么列出.xx文件？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ???
 * adam8157 我要好好看书 nnnnd
<jusss> kevinyings: 只列出隐藏文件
<StarBrilliant> jusss: ls -a .*
<StarBrilliant> jusss: ls -a d.*
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnd, grace又给安排傻逼课程了
<StarBrilliant> jusss: ls -ad .*
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<imadper> jusss: for i in .*; do echo $i; done
<StarBrilliant> jusss: ls -ad .*
<gfrog> adam8157: 这回是嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 明年要还搞卡内基我指定强烈抗议。
<adam8157> gfrog: 影响力, 创新 决策 团队...
 * adam8157 lunch
<StarBrilliant> #Orz频道新部署的聊天机器人，有空玩玩去
<StarBrilliant> 广告一下
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是把你往leader的路上逼啊，XD
<jusss> StarBrilliant: imadper ，哦
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 为什么有的选项是-有的是/ ?
<StarBrilliant> /?
<StarBrilliant> 什么是/
<StarBrilliant> linux世界没有/的选项，/是windows
<StarBrilliant> linux都是-
<jusss> 哦
<MasterKong> Dear User, your version of QQ International will be obsolete soon. Please download the latest version to avoid interruption of service. Thank you! (http://download.imqq.com/download.shtml)
<sevk> MasterKong,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<evan886> 有人弄成功blfs么
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 好像见过/在linux
<StarBrilliant> 没有
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 哦，可能是我搞错了
<StarBrilliant> jusss: /都是用来表示路径的，用它来表示开关不是很混淆？
<MasterKong> Dear User, your version of QQ International will be obsolete soon.
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 嗯
<Cherrot> MasterKong, wine的国际版？
<MasterKong> 有解决的吗
<MasterKong> pidgin qq
<nagato> MasterKong: 用windows
<MasterKong> 额……
<MasterKong> eva号码
<MasterKong> 好吗
<nagato> MasterKong: 你不是用QQ么? 就在windwos下有啊
<Cherrot> MasterKong, WebQQ吧
<MasterKong> qq可以和朋友保持联系 不用不行阿
<Charlie_S> 笔记软件除了evernote还有别的什么推荐没有
<Cherrot> MasterKong, webqq
<MasterKong> 还是客户端的好
<Cherrot> Charlie_S, LyX :P
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 有个QtQQ，基于WebQQ协议开发的
<Cherrot> MasterKong, linux下的那也能叫客户端？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]wine qq
<Charlie_S> Cherrot: LyX……，真的大丈夫么
<Cherrot> Charlie_S, 我觉得挺合适的，交叉引用啥的  但不适合便笺类的笔记
<Charlie_S> Cherrot: 能网络同步么？这在现在是最基本的要求了
<Cherrot> Charlie_S, 不能  google doc吧……
<MasterKong> wine qq 能用？
<MasterKong> Qt4 GUI for wine?
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]能用
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]不过我用的时候还是qq 2009
<Cherrot> ofan, 现在有wine qq 2012了，听说wine的挺好的
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 有时候无端的崩溃。
<Cherrot> UbuntuTalk, yo~ 机器人还在啊
<maplebeats> 为什么不在
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 因为它沉默好久了……
<maplebeats> 没人用了吧
<maplebeats> 我都没用了
<Cherrot> maplebeats, Gtalk比较吵～
<MasterKong> 怎么安装的
<maplebeats> 还行吧
<MasterKong> http://www.beyondlinux.com/notes/ubuntu-11-10-wine-qq/
<sevk> MasterKong ⇪ t: 在ubuntu 11.10上安装wine qq (终于摆脱了web qq) | David Euler on coding and design
 * Cherrot 额……这博主这么排斥webQQ....
<MasterKong> 第一部是做什么
<nagato> 如果在qq发送请求里插入恶意代码, 不知道会不会有效果
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 嫌麻烦的话就直接装deb包，论坛里有帖子的
<maplebeats> pidgin-lwqq用起来还行吧，总比没有好
<maplebeats> 看见 wine就恶心
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 我现在觉得wine挺好的～ :D
<nagato> 我看见你们聊安装QQ就恶心, :) 幸亏我恶心多了,就不恶心了
<sevk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 问个haskell问题：Cabal安装了库却无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383686 按照这篇文章（http://activedeveloper.info/practical-haskell-converting-markdown-to-html.html）的指示，用cabal安装了pandoc [bash]cabal install pandoc[/bash] 然后在GHCi中进行模块的引用测试 [haskell]:m Text.Pandoc.Reader.M …
<MasterKong> 他这个 http://www.beyondlinux.com/notes/ubuntu-11-10-wine-qq/ 第一步做什么
<MasterKong> 我找不到他说的
<Cherrot> hamo, 蛤蟆哥好～
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 就是添加ppa源呗
<MasterKong> 怎么添加的 我找不到他讲的
<Cherrot> MasterKong, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 命令行方便些
<MasterKong> 哦 sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 你用的不是debian系啊
<MasterKong> fedora
<Cherrot> MasterKong, 那就自己研究吧 那命令是针对Ubuntu的
<MasterKong> 这里哪些是命令 哪些是软件名称？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]nagato: 你又没吃药？
<jusss> ofan: 他经常这样。。。
<imadper> adam8157: gfrog power device 是什么东西?
<imadper> adam8157: 看了hiddev的文档之后, 只是从一个坑跳到另外一个坑里面了...
<gfrog> imadper: 这就不知道了。
<imadper> gfrog: usb.c ---> hid-core.c  ----> hid-input.c ----> [keyboard/mouse/joystick/event]
<imadper> gfrog: 鼠标键盘都是hid-input了
<imadper> gfrog: --> hiddev.c ----> POWER / MONITOR CONTROL
<imadper> gfrog: 归到hiddev的是power device 和 mointor control
<gfrog> imadper: 我怀疑这是usb设备的模块，单独拿出来说似乎没这么叫的。
<gfrog> imadper: s/模块/功能/
<adam8157> imadper: 高级啊
<imadper> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/usb/hiddev.txt?v=2.6.30    line 5
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: Linux/Documentation/usb/hiddev.txt - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons
<gfrog> imadper: 恩 gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 妹的, 你ack的bug, 干嘛给我!
<namoamitabuddha> 为啥我有的 mp3 文件显示的时间与实际能播放的时间不匹配？
<adam8157> imadper: 我没ack吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 看了一上午numa，没整明白。。
<imadper> adam8157: xiali?
<gfrog> imadper: bz给我看看呗
<adam8157> imadper: caspar重现了的
<imadper> gfrog: 这里能贴地址吧, bz是公共的
<gfrog> imadper: bz没问题
<imadper> adam8157: 是吗? 我用鼠标重现不了诶...
<imadper> gfrog: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=839973
<sevk> imadper ⇪ t: Access Denied
<imadper> sevk: å¼±!
<gfrog> imadper: 这bz要权限的，bot没法看，哈哈。
<sevk> imadper, 如果我们在这里帮助别人，那么，究竟是别人这里吗？  ㍤ 
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<imadper> sevk: 说普通话!
<adam8157> imadper: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=839973#c11
<namoamitabuddha> 谁听 mp3 的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 文件损坏
<imadper> adam8157: 为啥写的是你ack的?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vlc 显示正常
<adam8157> imadper: 因为这bug block我的东西, 当时我就给ack了...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看改文件的台词发现长度和实际长度是吻合的
<imadper> adam8157: caspar用的鼠标重现..
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是显示长度不对，过长。
<imadper> adam8157: 我用键盘就不行...
<imadper> adam8157: 我也用鼠标去!
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 文件损坏
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]以前我也下到过这种
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]一个Mp3 30多分钟
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]重新下一个
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不行啊，是一个压缩包里面解压出来的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 损坏的话无法解压的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而且内容没有损坏，就是显示时间问题。
<namoamitabuddha> 我怀疑他用某种截断的软件
<imadper> adam8157: gfrog 搞定了, 多谢了
<gfrog> imadper: 这不说了用usb mouse 重现了嘛。
<imadper> gfrog: 用键盘也行了
<gfrog> imadper: 竟然是个ups，真gaoji
<adam8157> imadper: 啧啧 犇
<imadper> gfrog: 我一开始鼠标键盘都试过了, 没成功...
<imadper> gfrog: usb接ups?
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 乃们的bz竟然不写reporduce step，真弱爆了。
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 我们这边强制要求写reproduce step/version
<imadper> gfrog: 我们这边实习生强制要写
<gfrog> imadper: 应该是usb接pc，然后pc查询ups是不是正常工作。
<imadper> gfrog: 哦, 监控器...
<gfrog> imadper: 从vendorid里没查出是哪家公司。 XD
<imadper> gfrog: usp的id?
<imadper> gfrog: ups
<gfrog> imadper: yep
<imadper> gfrog: 那东西, 在我看来就是一堆18650
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 佛山的小作坊什么的, 还会给你id?
<gfrog> imadper: 其实也就是，外加个掉电报警，低电压报警。
<Charlie_s> 有没有跨平台的笔记软件推荐，evernote用不惯
<imadper> gfrog: 18650其实是好东西来的
<hamo> roylez: 还真去公司了...
<imadper> gfrog: http://bbs.crsky.com/1236983883/Mon_1106/203_115936_153570528884e54.jpg
<hamo> imadper: 电池都会修...gaoji
<imadper> hamo: 不是我修得, 我找了个图片, 来个18650的特写而已
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]namoamitabuddha: 那就是损坏
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]非正常格式
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]类似的情况有很多，比如爆音，播到一般自动跳到下一首
<Mayaer> ofan: 哇  你在呀
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vbrfix
<WelcomToChannelO> 有字符限制啊。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]WelcomeToOrz: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 话说我也应该把我那个垃圾T40的电池豁开看看。
<WelcomeToOrz> 恩恩~
<WelcomeToOrz> ofan: 来玩来玩~
<imadper> gfrog: 然后呢?
 * WelcomeToOrz 有聊天机器人哦，亲~
<imadper> gfrog: 我有一节14500, 不知道干嘛会要用到
<gfrog> imadper: 然后拿水洗洗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我真想在eng-china发信讨伐培训课程
<hamo> WelcomeToOrz: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 我有 18650手电筒。
<imadper> gfrog: 算了, 给我的手电用好了
<imadper> gfrog: cell的灯头那种?
<imadper> gfrog: 我也有一个, 不过我买的小的. 用的14500电池.
<gfrog> imadper: yep。 月亮湖。
<Guest320> 买书 京东 or 卓越 ？
<namoamitabuddha> amazon
<Guest320> namoamitabuddha: ok thx
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我整个firefox profile跑内存里，畅快
 * adam8157 傻逼培训课
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]Guest320: amazon/当当
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]adam8157: 培训啥
<adam8157> ofan: 影响力, 创新 决策 团队...
<WelcomeToOrz> 。。。。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]挺好
<WelcomeToOrz> adam8157: 当叔 你就说 这些你都有了
<WelcomeToOrz> adam8157: 一个有魅力的男人  这些能么有么~  是吧~
<adam8157> WelcomeToOrz: 你说的对 哈哈
 * WelcomeToOrz 睡觉去~
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]睡觉去
<mao> 有没有人会用ipmiutil?
<mao> 急...
<gfrog> adam8157: 培训被视作公司福利的一部分，不过这东西真的越做越烂了，已经好久没tech talk了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃神马时候讲讲vim、cscope吧
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<MasterKong> 我用vim时候，比如vim hello.c 为什么会自动加载程序的说明
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有什么工具可以合并.ps的文档？
<jyfl987> 或者pdf也成
<adam8157> jyfl987: pdftk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这回你反映倒是很快啊 但是已经在家了
<ggarlic> MasterKong: 程序说明？开头那一大坨版权信息之类的东西？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋。
<gfrog> jyfl987: pdf你可以试试pyPdf，合并文档这种小操作相当方便啊。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就没ps的么
<gfrog> jyfl987: ps不太清楚，最近只关注了下pdf
<MasterKong> 对啊
<MasterKong> 就那些程序说明
<MasterKong> 程序说明怎么给去掉阿
<MasterKong> 程序说明怎样去掉阿
 * adam8157 刚被sed坑了一下
<ggarlic> MasterKong: 你是不是装了c.vim
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你关注pdf做啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咋了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 裁白边
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它是处理行的, 即使s/^$//, 也还有一行
<adam8157> 得用d删一行
<adam8157> gfrog: qiao是谁....
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪知道。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 我知道
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组的新实习生
<adam8157> imadper: 哦...
<imadper> 坐在fedora2门口那个
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> gfrog: 一般高级吧
<adam8157> imadper: 说起他还蛮不好意思的...
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么他了?
 * gfrog 现在办公室到处加凳子啊，搞得挤挤巴巴的
<imadper> adam8157: 走路撞到了?
<adam8157> imadper: 被我拒了
<imadper> gfrog: 听说对面的amd更挤...
<adam8157> imadper: 嘘...
<imadper> adam8157: ... 何必嘞...
<MasterKong> 刚才电脑卡了会 是啊是啊 装了c.vim
<gfrog> imadper: 对面？ 对面1楼么？
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> imadper: 那边是干嘛的？不会也是测试吧？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是的 本来就这样么 他是流处理起 以行为单位的 理论上d都不应该存在
<imadper> gfrog: 不了解... 你去侦查一下?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 可以发笔记本办公 这样一个桌子能坐不少人
<gfrog> imadper: 我对硬件厂商不感兴趣
<jyfl987> 把原来一个台式机的桌子改造成一个小团队的
 * adam8157 对cube大小坚决不妥协
<imadper> gfrog: 帮我们侦查一下嘛~
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我们一个人3个台式机。。。 桌子小了摆不下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我讨厌现在这种一个人老大办公桌的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，还有一个本子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我讨厌挤在一起
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我都是用机器登录到局域网一个服务器去开发 tmux
<imadper> adam8157: 空间小, jfy就能跟他心爱的男生/女生挤在一起了.
 * adam8157 租不起办公室就别雇那么多人 cc Jim_White
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那可以改造椅子 在椅子上加个侧边的支架 需要用笔记本的时候就展开
<gfrog> adam8157: 是Jim_Whitehorse
 * gfrog 还好不是Whitehouse。。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 你来跟我住吧
<imadper> adam8157: 基母? 是谁? 我们的boss?
<imadper> jyfl987: no, 我有家
<adam8157> imadper: ceo
<jyfl987> imadper: 你住哪里呢
 * adam8157 目击啊!!!
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃在公开搅基呢。
<jyfl987> 难道跟阿蛋gaoji?
<imadper> jyfl987: 常营
<jyfl987> 难怪阿蛋反映这么大 动了他的汉子了
<jyfl987> imadper: 这是哪里？
<imadper> jyfl987: 百度地图去
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我要搞[] 和[None]这种hack了，擦。
 * adam8157 懒得跟你们扯, 工作去, 看书去
<gfrog> jyfl987: bool没法返回第三种状态，真头疼。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你如果用py 这算什么hack 不就一个推导式么 而且可以惰性求值
<jyfl987> gfrog: 嘿嘿  我们这也有这问题 比如gender 要存男女和保密
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃能不搞这些名词嘛，啥是惰性求值？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以pgsql里是true映射到't' false映射到'f'
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃弱爆啦，看google，gender有一大堆值，至少要一个char存。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是真的用到的时候才求值 用不到 中间过程传递的时候并没有求值
<namoamitabuddha> xargs 怎么搞
<namoamitabuddha> 例如读入一行 XX 我要做一个 A XX XX
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么做
<namoamitabuddha> xargs a ?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你可以试试在py里执行  a = (sys.stdout.write(str(idx)) for idx in xrange(10)) ; print 'hahahah' ; b = list(a)
<ggarlic> MasterKong: c.vim目录下有个c-support/templates/Template文件，这个是文件头，你可以把它改名或者清空，，，，，
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: xargs -i A {} {}
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这是啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个例子是惰性求值最直观的sample ，作为对比 你可以把 a = () 这个替换成 a = []
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: thx
<gfrog> jyfl987: 犇
<ggarlic> MasterKong: 或者你设置 g:C_GlobalTemplateFile 指向一个空文件
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]c-support=渣渣
<jyfl987> 刚好用圆括号看起来像lisp , lisp又一般都是惰性求值 也不矛盾
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]严重影响速度
<jyfl987> ofan: 你做桥接呢？
<MasterKong> 好的 是在vimrc设置吗
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: xargs 是遇到一个失败就停止了？
<ggarlic> MasterKong: 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: wget 如何让他在mirror的时候 只mirror某个mask下的url呢 比如我只想同步 http://xxx.com/doc/ 这个mask下的
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> 同问 roylez MeaCulpa
<MasterKong> 可是找不到模式阿
<MasterKong> E486：找不到模式：g:C_GlobalTemplateFile
<gfrog> jyfl987: 试过lftp的mirror么？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 对方不是ftp嘛
<gfrog> jy
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃小瞧lftp了呢。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 再一个 lftp不是通用软件 如果wget有这个功能 我优先学wget用法 这样到处都能用
<imadper> gfrog: zstream是什么架构?
<imadper> gfrog: 不会是s390吧?
<gfrog> imadper: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 咩?
<gfrog> imadper: 请牛蛋蛋 adam8157 给你讲解。
<gfrog> imadper: 其实很简单，但是说起来有点复杂。
<imadper> gfrog: ... 是ibm的机器的系列?
<gfrog> imadper: 不是机器系列，是说RHEL的版本。
<ggarlic> MasterKong: 能用啊。。。我的是 let g:C_GlobalTemplateFile = "/home/ggarlic/.abc"
<imadper> gfrog: rhel的版本...
<imadper> 好吧.
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: xargs: vbrfix：以状态 255 退出；中止
<imadper> gfrog: zstream.org   这是个个人博客吧?
<MasterKong>  好奇怪阿
<gfrog> imadper: 举例说，RHEL-6.3-Z 就是RHEL-6.3 GA之后的一系列 minor fix版本。
<MasterKong> 讨厌程序说明
<gfrog> imadper: 其实RHEL也是x.y.z格式的版本号，只不过大家只关心x.y，剩下的z统统叫做z-stream
<imadper> gfrog: 大概理解了. 明白~
<imadper> gfrog: thx
<gfrog> imadper: 其实很简单，说明白很麻烦 @@
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 算了，还是写脚本了
<gfrog> jyfl987: man wget, search --include-directories --exclude-directories --domains
<imadper> gfrog: 明白了已经, 应该是想起来了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我猜这格式写起来一定麻烦暴了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看来只剩下一条路了 就是给他的 -m 加个附加选项 --mask-url
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 文件名里面有空格，很麻烦
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我在看一个人写的 用postscript来教你做数学图标的 好屌 做了个3D坐标系 然后弄立体的
<gfrog> jyfl987: gaoji
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu12.04 字体发虚 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383691 设置的微软雅黑，用着好好的，装了一个CHROME后，一打开字体发虚，我就把chrome删除了。。然后 呢，系统全部变成这样了了。 FF都是默认设置的。现在菜单等全部乱掉了。。 怎么办？ 字体里面的开启或关闭我都设 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 从隔壁办公室下载东西，30k/s
<jusss> ifvwm: tty下改键，怎么改
<kevinyings> imadper：Intern Quality Engineer - Kernel 只要大三，大四的？
<kevinyings> imadper:我毕业的，要不要？
<kevinyings> adam8157:Intern Quality Engineer - Kernel 毕业的要不要？
<Cherrot> imadper: 你现在是 Intern Quality Engineer - Kernel ？
<gfrog> kevinyings: intern肯定不要毕业的啊，乃可以尝试regular职位。
<pityonline> freenode 没被墙啊？怎么我不用 vpn 时用 irssi 连接 freenode 的 irc 就是 timeout 呢？
<MasterKong> 像这样 “imadper: 你现在是 Intern Quality Engineer - Kernel ？”   "imadper:"是怎么加的？
<gfrog> pityonline: 虽然没被墙，但是连接很不稳定。似乎用ssl能好些
<Cherrot> MasterKong: TAB自动补全哦
<pityonline> gfrog: irssi 如何 ssl？
<MasterKong> 哦 这样阿
<gfrog> pityonline: 我看看啊
<Cherrot> gfrog: 8001端口不是支持SSL么，我好像用不了SSL
<pityonline> gfrog: thx
<MasterKong> pityonline: 好帅阿
<Cherrot> gfrog: version number错误
<gfrog> pityonline: use_ssl = "yes"; ssl_verify = "yes"; 写上这两句。
<pityonline> gfrog: 哦，配置文件里有是否 ssl 的选项
<gfrog> Cherrot: freenode似乎是7000?
<pityonline> gfrog: ssl 时端口需要改成哪个？
<Cherrot> gfrog: 嗯 我改下端口试试看
<gfrog> pityonline: ^^^
 * Cherrot is back (gone 00:12:45)
<pityonline> gfrog: 就是那个 7000 吧？
<Cherrot> test
<sevk> Cherrot, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> 7000貌似可以了。 我还以为所有端口都支持SSL呢:D
 * Cherrot XChat的代理设置貌似有bug
<adam8157> kevinyings: 毕业了的就不是intern啊
<kevinyings> adam8157: 那就quelity
<adam8157> kevinyings: ?
<kevinyings> adam8157: 概率大吗？
<adam8157> kevinyings: quelity是啥? 概率要看你的知识积累和能力
<pityonli1e> gfrog: 进来了，用 ssl 登录 irc 时 irssi 状态栏那里会显示 +Zi？
<gfrog> pityonli1e: .
<pityonli1e> gfrog: 看来 . 表示 是 的意思了……
<gfrog> pityonli1e: .
<kevinyings> adam8157:什么能力，编一个c的服务器？
<pityonli1e> gfrog: thx
<Cherrot> gfrog: 为啥都喜欢用 . 呢。。
<gfrog> kevinyings: 乃竟然不懂gaoji蛋蛋的心。。。乃完了。
<gfrog> Cherrot: 不懂，这要问牛蛋蛋 adam8157
<adam8157> kevinyings: 看我那介绍吧, 这个很难说, 要看是否适合我们的要求
<adam8157> .
<Cherrot> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋哥？
<adam8157> Cherrot: gfrog 别这么叫...
<Cherrot> adam8157: 为啥喜欢用 . 呢？
<ifvwm> 他们的破输入法，缺省符号是英文符号嘛。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 被神识破了。
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你被越来越叫的没边了啊。
<ifvwm> 赶紧反击。
<adam8157> ifvwm: nnnnd
<adam8157> ifvwm: nnnnd
<adam8157> ifvwm: nnnnd
<ifvwm> 又不是我叫的你。
<Cherrot> ifvwm: 我的意思是 蛋蛋哥和主席都喜欢一个 . 表示态度……
<kevinyings> ifvwm:神永远攻
<ifvwm> 你看，超级gaoji牛蛋蛋。。。这么长的称呼了。
<ifvwm> 你惯肆了他们
 * Cherrot 坏了……
<adam8157> ifvwm: 你说的对
 * Cherrot 预感不妙
<ifvwm> 原本，蛋蛋就不应该叫顺口的。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 先踢你
<ifvwm> 没良心的蛋蛋
<gfrog> ifvwm: 神乃躺枪了。
<roylez> 没良心的蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 一看就是你
<adam8157> roylez: 今天还开会?
<ifvwm> 我来统治。
<roylez> adam8157: 早上10点到晚上12点
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 我就晚上11点有个...
<shenshang> topic
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，干了傻事了
<ifvwm> lol
<imadper> ifvwm: 禁言?
<Cherrot> ifvwm: 神在干吗？
<kevinyings> 破坏神
<ifvwm> 额。无效
<kevinyings> 神是女王受
<ifvwm> -g?
<ifvwm> lol
<adam8157> ifvwm: g是啥
<ifvwm> 没g啊
<imadper> ifvwm: gfrog 里面的第一个g是啥意思?
<ifvwm> 基
<gfrog> imadper: ifvwm ...
<Cherrot> 基蛙哥 这不是人人共晓么……
 * gfrog imadper ifvwm 里面的第一个i是神马意思？
<ifvwm> 爱
<adam8157> gfrog: 矮
<imadper> 哎, 叹气的意思, gfrog
 * gfrog 乃们这些坏人，G=GNU啊
<ifvwm> nnnnnd
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来如此。
<Cherrot> cute蛙。。。。
 * qfrog 俺是Qt版frog， lol
<palomino|working> ........
<ifceux> i=ifwvm
<imadper> * qfrog 俺是Q版frog， lol
<qfrog> imadper: @@
<imadper> q版一般都比较可爱. 真的
<ifvwm> 裸体蛙
 * qfrog 作为一个桌面用Qt，叫Qt的死Qt，竟然不会cpp看不懂Qt，杯具。
<adam8157> qfrog: 球版的
<ifceux> 对Ubuntu实在忍无可忍，跳出来指责几句，禁止不文明用语。
<jyfl987> qfrog: i大概是x头断了的图示吧
<ifvwm> 中原第一无敌gaoji一统浆糊宇宙牛皮蛋蛋
<qfrog> jyfl987: 那乃的j哪？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 从脖子截肢
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • 12.10不能选择系统语言了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383694 自从升级到12.10后，发现不能更改系统语言，提示信息说没有套接字。看到网上说是由于language-selector的原因，但我都装了啊，只不过Kubuntu 12.10把之前的language-selector-qt从服务器中删掉了，现在替代的是language-sel …
<jyfl987> qfrog: 也是一样 不过还有点弯 lol
<qfrog> jyfl987: 难道不是基的拼音首字母... @@
<jyfl987> adam8157: a是不举的图示
<jyfl987> qfrog: 那是g
<qfrog> jyfl987: 那是英文，我说拼音
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> jyfl987: 后面有个d
<roylez> qfrog: 你是不带把的基蛙
<qfrog> roylez: ...
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
 * Cherrot 主席精辟……
<palomino|working> 一针见血阿。。
<ifvwm> 又掐架了。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 ifvwm 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ifvwm> 破马最可爱。
<adam8157> 精辟
<ifvwm> 乐乐最老实。
 * Cherrot ifwvm (~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn
<ifvwm> 哇哈哈
<Cherrot> jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan 出卖了你……
<kevinyings> 那个轻轻抚摸是一个个字打的，还是自动补全，还是什么？
<palomino|working> 自然是右键菜单里。。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 kevinyings 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kevinyings> %>_<%
 * pityonline 哪位方便帮我看看这页 http://songjinshan.com/akabook-zh/zh/cond.html#cond-bool 习题里的第二题应该怎么写？谢谢！
<Oooops> 。
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: if (x<=0 && y<=0)
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 不好意思，我表达错了，答案我知道，只是代码写法不知道，我写的不对，编译不过
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 开小窗
<Cherrot> jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan 出卖了你……
 * Cherrot 发错了
<gfrog> Oooops: 神乃oops了，快kdump吐个核看看。
<adam81S7> adam8157:
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 差点以为是自裁
<huntxu> adam8157: 申訴...TAT
<roylez> huntxu: 申诉啥？
<ifceux> pylaurent: 你会画数轴吧
<roylez> adam8157: 给我帽子
<StarBrilliant> 数轴……
<StarBrilliant>  = =
<huntxu> roylez: adam81S7是我 = =
<ifceux> pityonline: : 你会画数轴吧
<Cherrot> 81S7....
<huntxu> imadper: imaqber象不象
<roylez> adam8157: 胡子那id的意思其实是 阿蛋不要死去 ，对你多好....
<ifceux> pityonline: 补集，真管用
<roylez> huntxu: 对不
<huntxu> roylez: 我贊美你
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席V587!
<pityonline> ifceux: 不会
<pityonline> ifceux: 啥补集？
<ifceux> pityonline: http://songjinshan.com/akabook-zh/zh/cond.html#cond-bool 第二题
<gfrog> imadper: 看到 imadper 总让我想到 i’m adapter. 乃真的是一块插线板嘛？
<palomino|working> ......
<Cherrot> gfrog: 我一直这么念的。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ╮(￣.￣)╭
<gfrog> Cherrot: 难道真的是这么回事？
<Cherrot> 求证 imadper
<pityonline> ifceux: 这道题和补集有什么关系？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 一进入百度文库浏览文章 flash就崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383695 一进入百度文库浏览文章 flash就崩溃 请问这是怎么回事呢？应该怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jashow — 2012-08-09 14:52
 * Cherrot is away: oops
<imadper> huntxu: gfrog Cherrot 怎么了?
 * Cherrot is back (gone 00:00:13)
<adam8157> roylez: awk的sub, 引号里头还需要转义么 cc MeaCulpa
<Oooops> 不准乱说 Cherrot
<Cherrot> imadper: 你的名字是念  I'm an adapter 么？
<Cherrot> Oooops: ....
<ggarlic> qt被digia收购了，bye bye nokia
<Oooops> 破nokia做的好事。
<imadper> ....
<Oooops> 啥都收了。啥都不用。
<palomino|working> nokia一年研发花那么多，大部分都打水漂了吧
<gfrog> ggarlic: digia是个神马公司？ 投资公司么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 参考C
<ggarlic> gfrog: 不知道干嘛的，我记得去年digia就收购了qt的商业版授权
<MeaCulpa> 反正Qt码农被RIM收了不少
<gfrog> ggarlic: 希望丫能靠谱点。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 亚马逊买u盘划得来么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 买ssd吧
<ggarlic> gfrog: 去年3月toy的新闻，说digia是个IT业务供应商 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/breaking-nokia-sold-qt-commercial-to-digia.html
<sevk> ggarlic ⇪ t: 要闻：Nokia 出售 Qt 商业授权给 Digia — LinuxTOY
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我有个大u盘丢了 拷数据回去很麻烦 手头只有一个1G 的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你送我一个？
<gfrog> jyfl987: ssd没有，sd有一张，想要拿去。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 亚马逊是不是当天可以到？
<roylez> adam8157: 不停的加 \ ，直到能用
<jyfl987> gfrog: 没读卡器
 * gfrog SSD = secondhand sd
<jyfl987> slow serial disk?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我有个 usb hub 5个口 一个连接pc 4个口各插一个 16G u盘不就好了么 这样也有64G了 额
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 那速度不可忍受啊
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 3.0的还行吧  不过hub不是3.0的 额
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 恩 还没见过3.0的hub。。。
<void1> 有usb 3.0的hub了吗
<jyfl987> 3.0值得等 现在他们不是出了个供电的规范么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃碉堡了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 亚马逊的问题问蛋蛋，他昨天还各种表扬丫。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 阿蛋没回答 大概在gaoji
<gfrog> jyfl987: 说不定又翘班打球去了。
<Barden> 这里有没有人用winetm与fcitx的，有无发现打字时有掉字的情况发生？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们还真爽
<gfrog> jyfl987: 是他们爽。我是苦逼
<namoamitabuddha> winetm?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 每天抠腚忙。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 这么爽……
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不gaoji 当然不爽了
<gfrog> Cherrot: 确实很爽
<gfrog> jyfl987: 难道这是机油优待活动？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那要看机油是谁了 大概是你们领导
<Cherrot> gfrog: 抠腚和gaoji完全不一个级别啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嗯。。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "bcd)} {print}' 我本意是只匹配那俩之间的并替换, 结果给我替换掉很多, 怎么办...
<adam8157> roylez: ^^
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 问题出在哪? 有很多匹配bar的...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • linux shell脚本能实现随机输出一个字符串吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383697 比如我规定三个字符串——“home”，“root”，“lib”，希望能写一个脚本随机输出这三个中的其中一个，最好还能规定概率。比如有50%的可能输出“home”，30%的可能输出“root”，20% …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这引号...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 引号是有的 打错了
<adam8157> awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "bcd")} {print}'
<roylez> adam8157: 还写 {print}，奥特
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我以前好像就这么用的, 没啥错啊...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez 怎么限制范围啊...
<roylez> adam8157: /foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "bcd"); 1}
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个范围，greedy了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 怎么非贪婪?
<adam8157> roylez: 1是什么意思
<roylez> adam8157: 就是print
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 标志位硬写
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我终端里cat了个binary, 都烂掉了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ?
<pityonline> test
<sevk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ? 啥／
 * pityonline 国图的 WIFI 有点儿神经啊……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 除了手动标记变量呢...
<Cherrot> naïve 这个字母好玩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: er, 再有就是把FS变成"foo|bar"
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，换python吧。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没懂...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哥哥我rxvt在刷屏~~~
<shenshang> exit
<Shredded_Beef> 。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: reset回车. 就好了
<MeaCulpa> 好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 数据有么.../foo/, /bar/没你想的那么好用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: er, 再有就是把FS变成"foo|bar"  这句什么意思
<MeaCulpa> FS="foo|bar"; RS=""
<MeaCulpa> 数据变成一长串，慢慢搞...
<MeaCulpa> echo 'aaa\nkkk\nbbb\nccc\naaa\nkkk\nbbb' | awk '/aaa/, /bbb/ {print}'
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似不是greedy嘛...
<MeaCulpa> 没print ccc
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 数据就是foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 结果没错阿
<MeaCulpa> echo 'foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar' | awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "bcd")} {print}'
<MeaCulpa> 后面一个abc没 替换阿
<Oooops> imadper: 围观他们
<imadper> Oooops: 什么?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: echo 'foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar \n foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar' | awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "bcd")} {print}'
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以我说你原始数据并不是你想象的那样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 结果是对的阿
<MeaCulpa> echo 'foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar \n foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar' | awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "XXX")} {print}'
<MeaCulpa> 哦，最后一个不对？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这和我的现象不一致了... 我再试试
<MeaCulpa> 最后一个对阿...看晕了
<MeaCulpa> 没诚意嘛，不拿原始数据 :)
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: echo 'foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar \n foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar' | awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "XXX")} {print}'  这行替换少了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 而我那是替换多了... 可能稍有不同 我再看看
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你的那个结果是  foo \n XXX \n bar \n abc \n bar \n foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar
<imadper> adam8157: 你的那个在我这里正常呀...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除非你在Solaris...
<imadper> adam8157: 也不对...
<imadper> adam8157: arch和rhel的结果完全不同
<MeaCulpa> imadper: RHEL是gawk
<MeaCulpa> arch就不知道是不是mawk
<MeaCulpa> 但是我这里gentoo, gawk, mawk测下来都对
<MeaCulpa> Debian/Ubuntu 是mawk
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 弄标志位吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 多少桑吃gawk
<MeaCulpa> 用awk就是为了少玩正则
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 都是gawk
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gnu项目嘛，可以理解
<imadper> MeaCulpa: arch也是, rhel也是
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主要是为了有些简单的目标不用写复杂的正则
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 问题处在echo上面了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 比如这种情况 awk '{print $3}'
<MeaCulpa> 我这里都对，两个被替换成了XXX
<MeaCulpa> echo ... zsh的echo自动就是-e
<MeaCulpa> 再说,没事别用echo, 用print
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, adam的那个都对了
<MeaCulpa> 正则sux
<MeaCulpa> awk就是要你返朴归真, 以人类的思维方式解决问题
<namoamitabuddha> suck
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: echo 和 print 啥区别
 * gfrog 有没有人类知道github肿么在一个pull request里引用一个issue？
 * gfrog 越发觉得github搞得太非人类了。 文档也不够全。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: echo shell和coreutils都有实现
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: print只有shell实现
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 还有最大的优点,就是bash默认没print
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 亚马逊卖电子产品没有技术规格 这个不如京东
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不一样的吧
<MeaCulpa> 亚马逊网页一塌糊涂
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我这里 /usr/bin/print -> run-mailcap
<MeaCulpa> 电子产品,你需要知道你买的是什么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我买u盘 想知道主控
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: echo 'foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar \n foo \n abc \n bar \n abc \n bar' | awk '/foo/, /bar/ {sub(/abc/, "XXX")} {print}' 你那里后头的也会替换?
<mao> hi
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 因为你是Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> gfrog: 直接写issue号就行了
<sevk> mao, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我打算买个大u盘 改主控 让他支持无限个iso 这样我可以把我的密钥都放一块
<adam8157> gfrog: #123啥的, 会自动加链接
<gfrog> adam8157: comment里？ 不是我想要的。
<mao> 换了个irc客户端，来凑个热闹
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: nope
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咋可能...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://bpaste.net/show/39247/
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你什么distro? print属于哪个包?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有种方法可以多添加一条评论那样的东东，标记这个pull req引用了哪个issue，同时在issue那边也有pullreq的链接。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Debian 我在查询
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: mime-support: /usr/bin/print
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦 echo -e  cc imadper
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 是呀
<imadper> adam8157: 你不是zsh?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: i A python2.7  依赖 mime-support
<adam8157> gfrog: 没用过pull request, 一直坚持给author发单独patch, 因为我不喜欢在github上fork
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://bpaste.net/show/39249/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 低级错误阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和你说了,别echo
<gfrog> adam8157: github上review功能异常方便啊，改patch也方便。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bash的话,就printf吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 对, patch没人鸟你
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: python写进你/usr/bin??
<MeaCulpa> ll /usr/bin  | egrep "\->.*py" 我这里只有asciidoc 之类
 * MeaCulpa 看来Debian 用不得
<MeaCulpa> 用py的人,系统里至少两个py, 这样不乱死...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 至少3个 lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<MeaCulpa> Debian管理py链接的工具靠谱否
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo的必须靠谱,否则portage就挂了
<maplebeats> 三个py...
<namoamitabuddha> python 不是啥很好的东西
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo的py有5个slot...
<MeaCulpa> 2.5到3.2共存...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: bash连print都没,还不是那么多人用
<imadper> jyfl987: 为啥三个? 2.7 3.2 还有啥?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 世界上一半echo -e 的问题是bash造成的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 2.5 2.6 3.1....
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我想起来我是用 zsh
<imadper> 2.5和2.6不兼容?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: zsh有print
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 有很多老库估计
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你说 coreutils 里面有 print?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: py用户程序员不多
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我没说过
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 做科学计算什么的用到py的都是
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 搞错了，你说的是 echo
<MeaCulpa> imadper: py用户和库开发者大多比程序员牛的多...差不动他们改代码
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是啊,那些成名的科学家,你指望他们帮你 更新...
<jyfl987> imadper: 一个2.5/2.6 一个 py2.6/2.7 一个py3k作未来兼容性
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: echo 啥问题
<imadper> 不过代码一般都是他们带的研究生写吧
<maplebeats> pypy也算一个吧
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 没啥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 科学家自己不用写, 他们都是让低下的人实现的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以乱
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 是么？
<imadper> jyfl987: .... 折腾
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Knuth
<pityonline> 我刚装了个字体，也执行了 fc-cache，退出并重启 Chromium 后想设置一下新的字体，但设置字体列表里根本没有新安装的字体呢？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 有特例. 我承认. 但是很多论文都是matlab实现之后, 有他的研究生实现python的
<imadper> pityonline: 这个问题严重了
<imadper> pityonline: 你得买一副好眼镜了.
<imadper> :)
<pityonline> imadper: ……
<adam8157> pityonline: -f
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Knuth 都在实现汇编
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 实现汇编? 把指令集翻译成机器码?
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 intel+Nvidia双显卡难道注定悲剧？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383701 风扇呼呼的转，我只求能关闭独显（BIOS没有）就OK。好吧，都说bumblebee能行，按照bumblebee安装文档说明 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia sudo rebo …
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你说汇编器？他也实现过
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: mmixal
<pityonline> adam8157: 不对劲儿，刚才好像没装上，现在安装它显示 install failed
<imadper> gaoji, namoamitabuddha
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他还实现 mmix 模拟器
<jyfl987> 买了两个 16G
<imadper> pityonline: fc-list
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他书上的代码都是汇编写的
<jyfl987> imadper: 这有什么奇怪的 我自己的vm也写了个汇编器
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
 * imadper 讨论一下 jyfl987 和 namoamitabuddha 谁更高级吧.  MeaCulpa 
<jyfl987> imadper: 我有个朋友 是个博士 也用py处理数据  不过老搞不来 有时候我也帮他写一下 额 果然是科学家都是让低级的人给开发的
<pityonline> imadper: fc-list 里已经有了
<jyfl987> imadper: 你喜欢gaoji
 * MeaCulpa 在screen里面不小行cat一个binary会死的很惨
 * imadper 我觉得 jyfl987 更高级, 因为他能吃很多瓜子
<imadper> jyfl987: ... no
 * MeaCulpa screen 把那些当控制符了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 然后就全都乱码了对不对?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 可能现在程序员有些都不怎么会汇编了
<pityonline> imadper: 但 chromium 设置字体那里还没有出现，难道要注销或重启？
<jyfl987> imadper: 我牙齿烂光了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 然后screen就hang
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 然后下面的session全部死光光
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 还是高级...
<jyfl987> imadper: namoamitabuddha 会念经 我怕
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不会 写c的还是会一点汇编的 只是可能不管体系架构 不过也许是咱们境界低 都是遇到低级程序员呢
 * imadper 求大胡子带着一麻袋瓜子的那张照片~ 瓜子太亮了!
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 嘛。还能影响其他的session啊
<Oooops> 啥瓜子？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: screen下面挂着的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 像云风那个skynet代码 我就看出来有些写法是针对架构的
<Oooops> 影响当前的吧。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 但是那些session并没死,只是你没办法retatch而已
<pityonline> 我还是重启一下看看吧
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 没法retach进去了阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: reset不行?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不敢
<Oooops> 另外开一个终端去atach
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 坐等
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说终端里reset...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 万一等不好呢?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 杀...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: reset + 回车.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 悲催的是,urxvtd死了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 绝对可以的
<Oooops> 叫你不用xterm
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以terminal用C/S架构也有坏处
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 一般的情况下, 死了都可以reset
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: xterm好,但是没有假透明
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 为了美女,忍了rxvt
<Oooops> . 居然在乎这个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 明明rxvt好
<MeaCulpa> imadper: rxvtc不好..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可以reset
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<pityonline> imadper: adam8157 我好贱，刚才 chromium 设置里不出现新装的字体原来是没把 chromium 完全关掉，刚看到还有一个国图 wifi 的小弹窗……
<Oooops> 不是有悬浮显示美女的pl嘛。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 找关联的 pts文件 直接写数据进去
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 现在 C 程序员多么
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 擦
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我这个领域不是很少吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 但是字体渲染的好
 * pityonline 浏览器弹窗不得好死！
 * MeaCulpa 今天心情特殊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是终极方法嘛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不等宽
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 能显示出来!
<MeaCulpa> 你们有没有刷手机刷成砖头的?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然fesco打电话过来，让我给公司里的那个fesco打分....
<MeaCulpa> 你们有没有谁刷手机刷成砖头的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: wp7, 刷的没法开机了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我刚刚把一个POWER刷成砖头!
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 啥是 wp
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 可以买10w个手机
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啥power? 你们的服务器?
<maplebeats> qt终于被卖了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: windows phone吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Fesco烂的很
<jyfl987> imadper: 以后买小辣椒手机吧 600快 刷砖头也无所谓
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 能让你刷的，基本不值钱了嘛。lol
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有power的手机？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 昨天见过一个，然后又被人救回来了。
<imadper> jyfl987: 北斗小辣椒
<sanrabbit> 刚装好的Ubuntu，用户属于哪些组？   $ id username
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 智能手机没啥好的
<imadper> jyfl987: 我怀疑不用我刷, 自己变砖.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看喜好而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我刚才过分相信xsel
<jyfl987> imadper: 有些山寨机很屌的 像我昨天看见一个可以接受电视的信号 万一什么时候打仗了 可以急救用呢
<sanrabbit> 刚装好的Ubuntu，用户属于哪些组？   $ id username
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 快说 啥手机是power的？ 难道是pspphone?
 * MeaCulpa screen 里起的X, 忘了告诉term当前DISPLAY, 然后xsel自以为copy了一个ip,结果是另一个...
<Oooops> id
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是手机...
<jyfl987> 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 服务器阿, 哥哥
<imadper> jyfl987:  山寨机, 用来放凤凰传奇最好了
 * MeaCulpa 这就把xsel删了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 服务器为何需要刷呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 装系统不就行了
<sanrabbit> 刚装好的Ubuntu，用户属于哪些组？   $ id username
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 话说,psp那个POWER恰好叫Cell, Cellphone...
<lainme> sanrabbit: grep username /etc/group
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm, power真的好用么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道,贵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 真挫
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: PS3好用么
<sanrabbit> lainme: 我的不小心被改变了，可以给出你的组吗？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我没钱买ps
<jyfl987> .cl
<lainme> sanrabbit: 没在用ubuntu
<sanrabbit> lainme: 哦，还是谢了。
<imadper> jyfl987: ps直接下载, 网上有注册机
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 那你有ps3的下载地址么
<imadper> jyfl987: 得找找
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 像 android 没 root 前啥都不能干
<Oooops> imadper: 冰河4上演了。找得到不。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不喜欢android
<imadper> jyfl987: http://www.duote.com/soft/12975.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y Adobe Photoshop CS3|photoshop cs3 官方中文正式原版免费下载_软件下载_2345软件大全(多特软件站)
<imadper> 3
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 有 meego 手机么
<imadper> Oooops: 试试看吧. 不一定有国语的种子
<Cherrot> 什么命令可以重新定义终端的宽度呢？
<jyfl987> imadper: 这是cs3啊  我只会玩cs1.5呢
<imadper> Cherrot: sudo halt
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<imadper> jyfl987: 我都会1.6
<jyfl987> ^+sysreq+b
<Cherrot> imadper: 插线板
<imadper> Oooops: 再等等吧, 现在只有 	  [冰川时代4：大陆漂移/冰河世纪4][Ice.Age.4.Continental.Drift.2012.CAM.XviD-HOPE][喜剧/动画/搞笑/家庭][暂无字幕/英语][枪版]
<jyfl987> imadper: 但系这个cs3我实在不会玩嘛 版本号长得太快了 估计已经可以控制坦克飞机了
 * adam8157 vimperator升级到3.5了 有了好用的:ignorekeys
<Oooops> o
<imadper> jyfl987: 没准也可以控制 Cherrot 了
<Cherrot> imadper: 现在肯定只有枪版
<Cherrot> imadper: 插线版～
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似Penta还没跟上新FF
<imadper> Cherrot: 我想看的是炮版
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: vimperator已经修了13-15
<stifler__> ls
<Cherrot> imadper: 机油版～ 话说你公司在哪呢？
<namoamitabuddha> 啥时候出 fx 15
<imadper> Oooops: http://bt.neu6.edu.cn/viewthread.php?tid=959299&highlight=%B1%F9%BA%D3%CA%C0%BC%CD  这个你看过没?
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y ["Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> Cherrot: 就在融科
<jyfl987> imadper: 有可能 说不定他已经被控制了 反正有注册机不是
<Cherrot> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有script支持么
<Cherrot> imadper: 融科在哪。。。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 要校验下注册码不
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有插件支持吧
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 要  不然打击你
<imadper> Cherrot: map.google.com or ditu.baidu.com
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: Google Maps (@ google.com)
<imadper> Cherrot: 我也说不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> android 除了 linux kernel 外似乎没有多少开放内容了
<Oooops> 其他的都看过啊 imadper
<MeaCulpa> 融科...
<imadper> Oooops: 这个是独立的短片
<Oooops> 估计打不开了。
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 难道你给我黑屏不成
<imadper> Oooops: 打不开? 我把题目给你: [冰河世纪: 猛犸象的圣诞节][Ice.Age.A.Mammoth.Christmas.2011.BDRip.X264-10bit.iNT-TLF][卡通/短片][中英字幕/国粤英三音轨]
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: android那个dalvik vm挺挫的
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 和你gaoji如何～
<Oooops> 看过的
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 你都有妹子了 而且貌似还不错
<Cherrot> jyfl987: :D
<imadper> jyfl987: Cherrot 有妹子了, 就差基友了
<imadper> jyfl987: 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整
<jyfl987> imadper: 我正想说这句 完整
<jyfl987> imadper: 不过应该说圆满 然后就可以火化了
<Oooops> 不是褐衫党，才搞基的嘛
<Oooops> rh是褐衫集团？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这样就把 platform 和 kernel 隔离了啊，规避 GPL
<Cherrot> imadper: 挺近的哦  gaoji吗～
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 不能火化…… 绳命是如此地灰黄……
<imadper> Cherrot: no, 我有妹子了
<imadper> Cherrot: 要不让你妹子跟我妹子拉拉?
<Cherrot> imadper: 没事儿 我也有
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我是说具体的实现
<Cherrot> imadper: 那咱俩干嘛
<imadper> Cherrot: 上班
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 错啦 只有火化了才能变成灰 然后黄了嘛
<Cherrot> imadper: ...
<Cherrot> jyfl987: ...
<imadper> Cherrot: 我妹子没工作
<Oooops> imadper: 你真人才啊
<imadper> Oooops: 怎么了?
<Oooops> 16:37	imadper	Cherrot: 要不让你妹子跟我妹子拉拉?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 除此之外为啥需要这个抽象层
<imadper> Oooops: 开玩笑的...
<Cherrot> imadper: 我妹子有……
<jusss> 拉拉好
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 他那个外部调用是纯粹给java优化的 可是他实际上又不是一个jvm实现  这不折腾人么 还不如改成通用vm 这样你可以用任意的来玩 用c都可以 只要厂商提供一系列二进制api的实现就可以
<Cherrot> 到底咋样重设终端的宽度啊
<Cherrot> ssh到的终端
<imadper> Cherrot: 真好, 不用养活两个人....
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 有好多需求的 他那个vm很省资源
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 为什么需要虚拟化
<Cherrot> imadper: .
<imadper> Cherrot: 我要养活两个, 就凭这点儿到现在还没发的工资....
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 因为他们开始就敲定要用java 但是jvm的实现他们不满意  所以自己搞一个
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个你跟阿蛋交际交际不就行了
<stifler__> gaoji
<imadper> jyfl987: ..... 你也可以的
<imadper>  
<jyfl987> stifler__: 额  你回教好像不准gaoji的吧
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 我刚想说 :D
<jyfl987> imadper: 我还没妹子 男人的路还没完整
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: linux 是 monolithic kernel 吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是
<imadper> jyfl987: 妹子, 让 Cherrot 帮你介绍
<jyfl987> imadper: 命运掌握在自己手中
<Cherrot> imadper: 我哪有这能耐。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 也可以掌握在他人口中
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那样能直接执行 elf
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 以前曾经有手机用freebsd来着 忘记是哪款了
<imadper> jyfl987: 其实我有同学在北影...
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不行
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: android改了ld.so
<stifler__> jyfl987: 你想到哪里去了，我是说你说的jvm太高级...
<jyfl987> imadper: 我是浙传的 我要喜欢这个道道 早就找妹子了
<jyfl987> stifler__: hengheng
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: android 上的可执行文件是啥格式
<imadper> jyfl987: 帮我找!
<imadper> jyfl987: 给我推荐!
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你现在的妹子咋办
<jusss> apk?
<namoamitabuddha> 当然不是
<imadper> jyfl987: 后备军必须强大!
<Cherrot> imadper: 你都有了 还找啥
<Cherrot> imadper: 跟你妹子说去
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 以前根本不能执行 定制在rom里的
<stifler__> 啥是妹子
<imadper> Cherrot: 你找的到我妹子?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 2.3以后可以了 得用ndk编译
<Cherrot> imadper: 先和你搞上再说
<imadper> .......................... Cherrot 找hamo吧.
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我试过编译一个lua和pforth
<Cherrot> 有熟悉PHP的么？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lua那个我机器没浮点支持 要改lua代码两处 pforth的直接通过
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: coreutils 不是在 linux kernel 里面的吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这些都不是大问题 最大问题是图形
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 当然不是
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: android 里面是否有 coreutils
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 目测没有
<void1> 默认应该没有
<void1> 但是有busybox可以装
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不是 原版用的是google搞的一个类似busybox的东西
<jyfl987> 那个只有少量的工具支持 肯定没有coreutils里全部都带
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那里面的可执行文件是啥格式的
<jyfl987> 但是现在有几个人用原版系统 额
<Oooops> tinybox
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那不就是elf么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 只是ld.so有点特殊么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，不是特别明白
<Oooops> 额。不扯gaoji了？
<namoamitabuddha> 就是说被 google 动过手脚了
<Oooops> 可以安装完整的busybox
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 除非你自己用内核调用实现 否则 你要用外部库不是得用动态链接么 你做lfs的时候 那书不是告诉过你 有个动态连接器嘛 google对那个做了手脚
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 没做过 lfs
<jyfl987> 理论上 我们这种玩forth的人 应该没问题 lol
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 好吧 想错人了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 例如 init, kernel 是直接调用的吧？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你用c写个hello world libc是逃不掉了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: android以前连链接都有讲究
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: kernel 内部有个 libc 的吧我记得
<jyfl987> 他有自己的 crtBegin crtEnd
<jyfl987> google这么系统折腾 不如用minix算了
<jyfl987> 据说 minix要移植到arm了
<namoamitabuddha> 移植 arm 意味着啥
<jyfl987> 应该是要弄到手机上玩吧
<kingbo> 早
<namoamitabuddha> 问题在于
<namoamitabuddha> 不是系统能否移植的问题
<namoamitabuddha> debian, ubuntu 都有 arm 的移植
<namoamitabuddha> 问题在于 driver 和 firmware
<namoamitabuddha> 这个厂商是给你封闭的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: kernel的问题让厂商不好提供驱动
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha:  但是minix那种的 似乎适合有闭源驱动的
<namoamitabuddha> 那岂不是妥协
<namoamitabuddha> compromise
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这有什么 这里有几个人 平时完全没用过win32的 不管是自愿还是被迫的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那样并不会产生一个更开放的平台啊
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你用过dash没
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我不觉得 自由竞争才是硬道理
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 如果你把你的环境搞得闭元的无法进来竞争 那我觉得没意思
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你好像比我还闲啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: GNU/Linux 不就是？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我不觉得目前的现状很好啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: gnu的项目 早期很流行 那时候本就没什么可选的 现在你看纷纷都有替换的了 连gcc现在都要地位不保了
<nagato> 我觉得竞争不是必须的. 如果真的说竞争, 那么人类在这场生物的竞争中依然胜出(某种意义上), 那么保护动物又是何必呢? 我们尽管杀死对我们没有实际价值的所有生命就是了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 3-bsd那个我比较喜欢
<namoamitabuddha> jy
<jyfl987> 我本来就不觉得保护动物是为了竞争么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 问题在于
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 对于普通消费者而言，他们是察觉不出自由软件和免费的专有软件有任何区别。
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 自由竞争就意味着可以破坏一切, 因为没有规则. 只有利益所在
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 如果是自由竞争, 就会趋向于无政府, 因为政府所在就是规则所在.
<jyfl987> nagato: 自由竞争不是无规则 这是两码事
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 自由竞争是在规则的前提下进行的。
<jyfl987> nagato: 你是有自由 但是别人也有自由 大家如果都充分行驶无限制的自由 必然有冲突 所以必须各让一步
<nagato> jyfl987: 那什么叫自由? 什么叫自由竞争? 带有手铐的人, 你对他说自由?
<jyfl987> 制定一些规则
<nagato> jyfl987: namoamitabuddha 那就不叫自由竞争, 那叫竞争, 不是自由
<jyfl987> nagato: 自由只是个词 看用的人怎么定义了 并不存在一个正确的答案 只有大多数人认同的答案
<stifler__> 4 freedom
<namoamitabuddha> 按照这意思
<jyfl987> nagato: 这是你的看法 你可以保留自己的意见
<nagato> jyfl987: 你试试我强制不让你穿衣服上街的规则, 然后你告诉我, 那是自由
<jyfl987> nagato: 那不是合理的规则
<nagato> jyfl987: 当然, 我保持
<jyfl987> nagato: 至少在我这里不合理
<nagato> jyfl987: 那你就把条件说清楚, 是"合理"的, "自由"的, "有规则"的, "竞争"
<jyfl987> nagato: 合理要大家一起定 我一个人定本身就不是合理的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Stallman 眼中，软件需要有4种自由。
<jyfl987> nagato: 我已经说了 自由是个词 他有什么意义要看大多数人的认同
<nagato> jyfl987: 况且合理不合理还很难说, 有时一方大多数人的利益恰恰是少数人的伤害
<nagato> 这通常被叫做"合理"的
<jyfl987> nagato: 合理的不等于无伤害
<nagato> jyfl987: 最讨厌什么大多数人的看法和利益
<Cherrot> 怎么又讨论起哲学来了
<nagato> 就像大多数人的暴政一样的民主
<jyfl987> nagato: 杀人犯如果被处决  岂非有人被伤害  这也谈不上不合理吧 你不处决 我反而觉得在我们这不合理
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 多数人的暴政
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 至少比少数人的暴政好
<nagato> jyfl987: 那你就更应该讲清楚了, 在你的"竞争"前面加上那些清楚的词汇
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 哪4种
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 等会儿，我给你找 ref
<kevinyings> 伤害有，但我们需要让大多数人有再来一次的机会，只有每个人都伤的起，都百战不闹，才行
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y What is free software? - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说了 我的自由认定也许和你的不同 我是跟 namoamitabuddha 讨论 他也认同自由需要有规则 我们两个谈话 已经足够了
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 你就是大多数人的利益最先, 那你是想说少数人就活该么?
<jyfl987> nagato: 如果我是跟你谈 那就要先明确自由的定义
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 什么叫做活该？这本来就是没有办法的事情
<jyfl987> nagato: 植物就活该被你吃么
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 兼顾所有利益……我认为是不可能实现的
<kevinyings> 对啊，资源不够，不管怎么分配，总是要死人的
<jyfl987> nagato: 你生病了 要打针吃药消灭病菌 那病菌就活该么
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 我那刀砍你也是没办法, 我饿肚子啊, 那为什么有杀人犯罪?
<imadper> nagato: 绝对不是没办法.
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 没办法的事情多了, 因为没办法, 所以就把对的概念放在第二?
<kevinyings> 杀了就杀了，从它死的那一刻，就不是杀人了
<imadper> nagato: 肚子饿砍人, 不是没办法的事情. 本来就不合理.
<jyfl987> nagato: 人际规则本来就不是跟数学一样的
<nagato> jyfl987: 没有道理说出来就会说些什么别人是有毛病的傻逼二话
<imadper> kevinyings: 就不是杀人了, 是杀了人
<kevinyings> 所以杀完就应该无罪
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 因为对的概念根本就不存在
<kevinyings> 杀人未遂才有罪
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 发错人了
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 那你是说世界上没有正义? 没有对错?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不讨论这个了
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 那从我们开始争辩开始就已然是一个笑话! 因为没有对错, 也就没有争辩的意义的结果!
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: IMO, 抛开主观是没有客观意义上的正义和对错的。
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 我们说的一切都是主观有效性
<imadper> 其实可以改成`普世价值`这个词
<kevinyings> nagato: 这个世界本就没有对错，一切都是存在的
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。。各位讨论伦理问题……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 在这里……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 囧……
<jyfl987> nagato: 不是没有正义 是没有一个绝对的正义 你要讨论正义 只能跟你同类的人讨论
<mao> 腾讯把libqq给封了吗
<nagato> jyfl987: 所以, 如果我和你是不同想法的人, 也就无法讨论正义, 于是我可以为了我自己主观的理由, 杀死你, 而不用追究责任?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 最近暑假，当然稍微休闲点
<mao> 上不去了，我擦
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不过我也比较贪玩
<jyfl987> nagato: 不正义也要被追究嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就这样
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 还是说 gpl
<jyfl987> nagato: 正当防卫还有防卫过当呢
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: ignore/
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我们ignore他 继续谈
<_Snakepit> 大家好，新人报个到
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。罗尔斯对正义的看法就是你要跳出自己本身去看正义才有意义……
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你刚才说的那4个自由还没说呢
<nagato> jyfl987: 你肯吗? 当真的世界没有对错时, 只有力量才能说话的时候, 那不是很精彩吗? 强的人杀死弱的人? 所以我要杀死你也就是理所当然, 再正常不过了么?
<imadper> _Snakepit: 你好, 我也是新人
<jyfl987> imadper: 你好 我是新新人
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 所以他主张“无知之幕”
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我刚才给你了地址
<imadper> jyfl987: 我来的时候, 你就已经在了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我没注意到
<jyfl987> imadper: 我用的拼音输入法
<_Snakepit> imadper: 找到irc中文感觉挺好^_^
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我前些天读到 Stallman 为何 GNU, GPL
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我现在一下子可能找不到出处
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我前些天读读，顺便训练英文阅读。
<nagato> 这场辩论就这么悄悄结束了, 几个人都没话说了么?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 其实rms最近有妥协
<nagato> 这么多人对我一个, 我还是蛮有兴趣的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha:  是关于value要搞linux平台支持的
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 我们不是亚里士多德，没能力和你争论那种圣人的问题。
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你如果觉得你思辨能力实在强
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 你刚才明明争辩了啊.... 做过的却忘了么?
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 建议你从古代到近代的所有哲学家/思想家的名著全部读一下
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 我争辩了，但是现在发现我力不能及
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 两位还是前去读读正义论……
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 所以停止了
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 我只是好玩, 看你们在这里谈这个, 就来和你们玩一下
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 或者看看哈佛大学的justice这门课比较好……
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你就说饿了, 去吃饭吧..
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你可以从柏拉图、亚里士多德什么的读过来
<namoamitabuddha> UbuntuTalk: 我看过第一集
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 我喜欢胜出
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 他这个只有4种自由 我感觉好像无法全覆盖所有行为
<namoamitabuddha> UbuntuTalk: 讲一列火车开过来应该撞4人的还是1人的
<_Snakepit> OMG，我不是Ubuntu Channel么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你就是说 GPL 的传播性是吧？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就是动态链接到 GPL 上之后必须 GPL
 * ifceux 我错过了这志辩论
<pylaurent> _Snakepit: 是...
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 战胜我们一点价值都没有
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那倒不是 比如如果一个软件是软硬结合的那种
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 战胜哲学家才 ok
<nagato> 看过那个电视的还说利益最大化就显得太可笑了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 对
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 有些行为我不知道这里是不是能覆盖到
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 当时 stallman 还没意识到这点
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你看 www.gnu.org 里面说的
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: The GNU Operating System (@ gnu.org)
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这就跟马克思当年料不到计算机技术一样的
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得有价值就行了啊, 这是你们说的, 主观
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 软硬结合？
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 哲学家们都死了,
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 也许我被 stallman 洗脑了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 比如一段fpga代码 你得真烧到fpga里才可以起效
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你能读每本哲学家的著作的时候都能进行批判，就很厉害了。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 哲学……
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 那么是否可以这个代码让你自由研究 但是具体实现的硬件上的指令集却不允许呢
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 那是老毛……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 囧……亲们你们为什么要讨论这些呢……
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 批判这词用错了, 第二, 哲学不是必须去读先贤的典籍的
<jyfl987> 或者目前就只有这一种烧录技术 我只给你软件代码 不准你用硬件技术 你还是无法获得使用上的自由
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哦  确实
<ifceux> 利益最大化，其实这个东西并不是每时都能量化的
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 难道你是毛党的跟随着?
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: “批判”
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你觉得这词从哪里来的
<nagato> ifceux: 没错, 就像他们说的, 主观的利益最大化是一定可行的
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 或者说用的多一点
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 字典里? 那个地一个说这个词的人?
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 你觉得说批判的人就都是 maxism 么？
<nagato> 来来来
<ifceux> nagato: 那怎么能够统一思想，大家都认为这样就是利益最大化。这是有问题的
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: 你看不清楚上下文么?
<nagato> ifceux: 利益最大化不需要统一思想, 这只是一个思考过程, 当一个人这个思考过程结束了, 也就完结了
<namoamitabuddha> nagato: 我说你读每本哲学原典的时候都能有自觉批判意识，能给出批判意见，你就厉害了。
<Cherrot> 要不来讲讲纳什均衡吧
<pylaurent> imadper:   你难倒不会觉得写pl的时候总是自动换行略不舒服？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我并不认为 GPL 是完善的。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我理解中，Stallman 认为计算机软件应当给予用户那 4 种自由。
<nagato> Cherrot: 什么是纳什均衡啊?
<nagato> 来来来, 继续啊,
<imadper> pylaurent: 久不写perl了. 忘了. 不过我都是自动换行的貌似
<nagato> 我要让这个频道里充满讨论哲学的声音, (延续你们的开始啊)
<Cherrot> nagato: 博弈论的
 * Cherrot 讨厌哲学。。。
<nagato> Cherrot: 看了第一集
<Cherrot> nagato: 什么第一集？
<ifceux> Cherrot: 那要提一下亚当斯密？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: rms毕竟不是政治家 他那个描述我感觉也有问题
<nagato> namoamitabuddha: imadper jyfl987 ifceux 来, 继续说说
<imadper> nagato: 说什么? 我就没加入
<Cherrot> ifceux: 那个国富论作者？
<pylaurent> 囧   木有用perl一直写C了现在？
<nagato> Cherrot: 博弈论的第一集
<ifceux> Cherrot: 是
<nagato> imadper: sorry, 你看错了, 人多, 我记不清了,
<imadper> pylaurent: 没怎么写代码. 主要是鼠标
<nagato> 第二回合, 我又胜出
<Cherrot> nagato: 电视剧？
<jyfl987> 为了使这些自由成真，只要使用者没犯下滔天大罪，这些自由权利不能被改变。   namoamitabuddha 比如说这句  韬天大罪到底谁判定呢？ 在中国组织政党想上台就算是了 可是在美国却不是
<nagato> Cherrot: 你觉得那是电视剧?
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。鼠标？什么意思？
<nagato> Cherrot: 你强了
<ifceux> nagato: 胜负怎么定义？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我先不从 policy 来说
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我就技术上而言
<Cherrot> nagato: 不懂。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 点击即可, 不用代码
<nagato> ifceux: 我主观定义啊,
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我觉得 android 的现状也不是 RMS 所期望的。
<pylaurent> imadper: 。。。
<ifceux> nagato: 对方暂时找不到话来反驳你就是胜利么?
<nagato> Cherrot: 你说的自己都不懂, 那我就更没法懂了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这段算是你们的教宗训示了 你有背熟没？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……这样的问题本来就没什么对错好咩……
<Cherrot> nagato: ...
<nagato> ifceux: 我说了, 我主观觉得是胜利就是了, 你明显不理解
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我没背过
<nagato> 第三回合, 我又胜出
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你看的是中文的？
<ifceux> yy?
<nagato> 三连胜啊
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 你们这个争论和讨论windows好还是linux好一个性质……
<mao> 讨论什么嗫
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 他喜欢争论而已。
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: ok.
<nagato> 吃饭去了, 玩了你们一回, 心情格外爽
<mao> 不要为了争论而争论吗
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我前面说我只是拿这些文章当作英文阅读而已
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那你还不够虔诚 天将降下灾害来惩罚你 让你一天9次系统崩溃 一周9次硬盘写坏
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] yy
<zodiac1111> 哲_学的味道
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 啥叫做虔诚
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 本来就不是讨论虔诚的问题
<ifceux> lol
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不可否认现在开源面临诸多问题。
<ifceux> jyfl987: 刚刚那句话很有圣经的味道
<Cherrot> WeeChat ?
<abu> hello every one !~~
<ifceux> abu: 你好。煮饭没
<gfrog> adam8157: 还打球呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃用screen还是tmux？
<imadper> 给个好的中文字体? 要求, 名字是一个单词的, 别来 Wen Quan Yi这种.
<gfrog> imadper: WQY ZenHei?
<gfrog> imadper: WQY MicroHei?
<StarBrilliant> imadper: 为什么？
<adam8157> gfrog: screen
<imadper> gfrog: 名字是一个单词的. 不要分开
<StarBrilliant> 为什么呢？
<gfrog> imadper: Sans
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 两个单词的不知道怎么设置
<imadper> gfrog: 能有中文?
<StarBrilliant> imadper: 试试看引号
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哪里设置
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 本来就有引号
<gfrog> imadper: 为毛不能有，叫蛋蛋神 adam8157 教你 fontconfig
<StarBrilliant> 哪就安全了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: stumpwm的字体
<StarBrilliant> imadper: 用fontconfig来创建别名
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 看来还是要改名字...
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 恩, thx
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 应该支持 \  表示空格的吧
<gfrog> imadper: 乃要求比较奇葩
<StarBrilliant> imadper: 或者用中文名字
<imadper> gfrog: (set-font "-*-terminus-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-1")
<gfrog> imadper: emacs?
<imadper> gfrog: stumpwm
<namoamitabuddha> lisp 风格，果然比较糟糕。
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> gfrog: 我知道了, 转义空格...
<adam8157> imadper: 这种不是fontconfig的, xfontsel 运行一边就知道了
<ifceux> 我能说 http://songjinshan.com/akabook-zh/zh/index.html 是一本好书么。让我明白了以前搞不懂的
<imadper> adam8157: 试试看
<namoamitabuddha> 讲啥的书
<abu> what?
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: c
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: K&R?
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 否。k&r太简洁了
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 又一个变量替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383716 shell编程时，需要将文件名赋值给位置参数。于是set `ls` 但是悲剧的是他空格作为分隔符 Code: $ls a.txt b.ogg fire c.avi $set `ls` $echo $1 a.txt $echo $2 b.ogg $echo $3 fire $echo $4 c.avi 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fadingkonra — 20 …
 * namoamitabuddha 我那本 K&R 还没怎么翻过
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 不好吧。
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: what?
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: K&R貌似看了前6章，感觉讲的好少啊，都没谭老师的书炫，竟然连用*输出三角形都木有，真弱。
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 适合自己的才是最好的，最好本身就是主观的看法
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: thq?
<ifceux> gfrog: 谭。。里面有些东西太考试了
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: thq 的书我没买过
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 大学教材啊，当年5羊从一个妹纸那收了一本，还附送明信片一张。
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我们那里好像是学 C++ 我不清楚
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 我们那文科学院都学谭老师
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: engineering 呢？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 或者理科
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 谭老师
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 只有CS不学
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 学张老师。
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 我从来没认真学过 C/C++
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: EECS 也学那？
 * gfrog 磁饭
<namoamitabuddha> 因此我到现在 C 几乎不会
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 还在呢？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 恩，晚上背单词
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你还没出国？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 4级都过不了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 额 你在哪呢
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 现在水平
 * adam8157 四六级一次过的现在还是很弱...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当初我还不信卖答案的有真的 自从看了我一个过了六级的同事的英语以后 我就信了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 目测四级单词还有大约 40%~50% 不认识，显然过不了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 啥水平？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 无所谓 我也没有过  还不是照样跟老外聊天 我有什么不会就去查 现在知道的单词比整个大学学的还多 额
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说你人在哪里呢
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 人在哪里和英语水平有关么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我临时客串民警
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 同学词汇量已经 10000+ 了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我有个u盘 词汇量更大
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我恐怕只有一个临头
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 零头*
<jyfl987> hmm
<jyfl987> 所以赶紧出去 出去以后 两三个月就可以了吧
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么可能
<namoamitabuddha> 再说又不是二代，哪里有钱
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 出去当劳工不也可以么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 发达国家劳工也比我们这舒服啊
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我就想学点农场的手艺活 走农场招工出去 反正业余研究东西 不也挺快活
<jyfl987> microcai: 二代 你怎么说
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我希望学业稍微好点能混点 scholarship
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 对了，你说你同事英语啥水平
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 很一般呢 还有很重的口音  额 北方人还有口音 真是
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 4/6级不考口语吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 但是他词汇量也不行 我以前是问他 结果他也老给不出 所以现在我都是用dict.cn
<alvin_BotOnly> Title: 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词_中国最专业的英语学习家园 (@ dfile.cn)
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你不用 monolingual dictionary?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: nope
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你问他啥词汇
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 如果不是必备词汇，他也不知道
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我买了本 OED 的英汉双解，不过很少有例句
<ifceux> 想当国外劳工，怎么办哦。我会喂猪
<cyx_> 这里是说中文的把
<jusss> 有没有人用loadkeys改过键盘？
<cyx_> 终于有人说话了。。。
 * jusss net split ?
<jusss> is anyone here?
<kevc> yes
<jusss> kevc: loadkeys搞过没
<alvin_BotOnly> 123
<hamo> alvin_BotOnly: 机器人活了？
<gfrog> hamo: mo
 * hamo momo gfrog
<alvin_BotOnly> 艹， dns 服务器挂了还是怎么的
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...就内推BJ的职位啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 帝都不是研究院嘛？
<hamo> gfrog: 这边有CDL和CSTL
<gfrog> hamo: 好奇怪的名词
<hamo> gfrog: 嗯嗯...我发现今年貌似真的招聘不给力啊...
<gfrog> hamo: 我发现一旦RH开始狂招人，就说明整个IT冬天要来了。
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<hamo> gfrog: 靠淡季屯人么/
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 我猜是的
<gfrog> hamo: 今年公司办公室加了好多桌子，以前很多过道都坐满人了。
<hamo> gfrog: 额...看来我是注定要回到RH...
<gfrog> hamo: 归来吧，归来呦
<huntxu> hamo: 你還沒死了這條心啊
<gfrog> hamo: 来做virt devel吧
<hamo> gfrog: linda不给力啊...哪怕给我个HSS的活干也行啊...virt devel更好啊..不要我啊
<hamo> huntxu: RH心不死...
<gfrog> hamo: hss？ 乃都投简历没啊？
<gfrog> hamo: 反正知道hr的电话了，先聊着呗。
<gfrog> hamo: 人家招人也有压力的
<huntxu> hamo: 弱暴了
<hamo> huntxu: 为啥？
<huntxu> hamo: 我可以秒女領導
<huntxu> hamo: 你卻不行
<hamo> gfrog: 哎...HR都有主了...
<huntxu> hamo: 所以你弱暴了
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃1秒就结束啦 @_@
<hamo> huntxu: 你秒了阿蛋的boss?
<gfrog> hamo: 这你都调查出来了。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 你魅力不夠，所以有主才對你構成威脅
<huntxu> gfrog: hamo 乃們中文太差了
<hamo> gfrog: 阿蛋同事给我指了条明路...
<huntxu> gfrog: hamo thus i propose a talk in english
<gfrog> hamo: 女领导？
<hamo> huntxu: 毛...我是不想抢...
<huntxu> hamo: 你是搶不到
<hamo> huntxu: ...
 * gfrog 撤退，奥园。
<hamo> gfrog: gaoji蛙
<huntxu> roylez_: 真身何在
<roylez_> huntxu: http://moshayedi.net/london2012/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y London 2012 Olympics Ranking Adjusted by Population
<roylez_> huntxu: 兲操不上榜
<huntxu> roylez_: 眼瞎了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我大天朝高居37位
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NTk
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Debian Now Defaults To Xfce Desktop
<hamo> roylez_: Population of China has been taken as base, and the number of medals won by countries are adjusted using (medal_count * china_population) / (country_population) formula.
<hamo> roylez_: 这算法对天朝太不公平了...
<huntxu> roylez_: 這個今天看了
<roylez_> huntxu: 37算神马榜
<roylez_> hamo: 造孽，还有半小时又开始开会，一直开到12点
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧帮我翻翻BJ的活...哥要找工作...
<roylez_> hamo: blow job？？？？你牛
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395508
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说跑酷的人回家都不太正常！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_: 滚粗..
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • （求助）安装ubuntu进不去图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383721 本来我安装了ubuntu、win7双系统，但是之后我格式化了ubuntu所在分区，之后安装ubuntu怎么也安装不上，不出现图形界面，只有命令行，wubi安装和完全安装结果都一样，这是怎么个情况呢 统 …
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395328
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 恶搞朝鲜版--Party Rock Anthem 党的摇滚国歌(LMFAO) - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_: 高同步啊..
<roylez_> hamo: 看看人家怎么做引体向上 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395019  ......
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 震撼的攀楼跑酷，你被震撼到了吗！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393996
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 5分钟看懂中国式爱情 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_: out席...
<hamo> StarBrilliant: SB你来啦...
 * hamo Lol
<roylez_> hamo: 嗷你妹
<roylez_> hamo: 哥开会了
<alvin_rxg> dns 又抽风了…
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<ifceux> sf抽风了？？？？？？？？？？？
<jusss> 貌似被gfwed了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ifceux§ 早就被封印了，， 前幾次也被封印過。
<ifceux> CyrusYzGTt: 跟奥运有关么
<CyrusYzGTt> ifceux§ 不清楚，， 這次雙向封印的，， 這次 sf封印 中國IP.. 由於被濫用的緣故，，至於 gfw爲什麼封印就不清楚
<ifceux> CyrusYzGTt: 好慘。選擇了hard後果嚴重
<ifceux> 下個軟體都要罵他娘
<jusss> http://www.oschina.net/question/99336_24799
<sevk> jusss,啥网址y 研究称IE用户的智商低于其他浏览器用户 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<CyrusYzGTt> ifceux§ 如果想超越 三界五行就  hard 。，如果只是想當 神，就相當於 天道的小經銷商就 去國外
<ifceux> jusss: 被證偽了
<jusss> ifceux: 哦，俺只是刚看到
<ifceux> jusss: 沒必要再看了。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么看已经开机多长时间了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ uptime
<jusss> ifceux: 只是一个笑话而已
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<ifceux> jusss: 哦
<jusss> ifceux: 你改过键没？在tty下
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神解决！！ 怎样给火狐浏览器安装Telnet 插件 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383728 大神们好，小弟使Linux菜鸟，在使用火狐浏览器打开: telnet://X.X.X.X 的链接时不能打开，只能地址复制在终端中telnet 。求大神帮助。 不知道Linux上是否有和Windows上的IE 浏览器一 …
<ifceux> jusss: 沒。
<ifceux> 迅雷解決死連結的算法是什麽？會不會是一個用戶下載一次，迅雷也下到自己伺服器然後，然後形成一個id <= 地址+文件校驗？
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，WWE来魔都了啊
<MeaCulpa> 知道的太晚了，买票都来不及...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哪里？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 貌似什么体育馆，表演赛
<MeaCulpa> Randy Orton, BigShow?
<MeaCulpa> 本周六
<pylaurent> MeaCulpa: 就那个打架节目？= =。
<MeaCulpa> pylaurent: 恩，打架节目
<MeaCulpa> pylaurent: 中国足球的发展方向
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 东方体育中心
<MeaCulpa> 8/11
<pylaurent> MeaCulpa:   国足直接夺命断子绝孙脚了  lol
<kingbo1> 平板什么时候能装linux?
<MeaCulpa> HP Pad
<MeaCulpa> kingbo1: WebOS的hp平板可以直接chroot进Ubuntu
<panda-z> MeaCulpa: touchpad
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 过会儿让老美给FSP放电试试看...不行就废了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那个啥巨石强森来了没
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那个，早退役了，上次Restlemania复出过
 * ifceux 有沒好的awk手冊推薦
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 不是说又要复出吗，度娘上说的。。。
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 的Alt 快捷键在哪边取消掉？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383729 我在kubuntu安装了photoshop， 结果很多工具要按住Alt键来拖动， 但是kubuntu对于窗口按住Alt键就变成移动窗口了， 怎么取消这个快捷键？ 现在每次都是，killall kwin的。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YJBeetl …
<MeaCulpa> jusss: dunno
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/gawk/gawk.html#SEC_Top
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The GNU Awk User's Guide
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 平板上能装ubuntu了？
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Awk - A Tutorial and Introduction - by Bruce Barnett
<kingbo1> MeaCulpa: 不想用虚拟机
<MeaCulpa> jusss: chroot嘛，有何不可
<MeaCulpa> webOS本来就是Linux血统最重的移动OS
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 謝謝
<panda-z> 是卡片里面运行ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: 共勉
<ifceux> MeaCulpa:一開電腦，我就有無限的熱情
<alvin_rxg> 一有美女，我就有无限的热情
<MeaCulpa> 只要有肉，我就有热情
<MeaCulpa_> .
<jusss> chroot安装系统不懂。。。
<ifceux> 似乎下載不了
<jusss> 感觉好复制。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [atsivsucks] stop 1m
<ifceux> 暗夜精靈
<jusss> ifceux: 在u盘上装的linux,都有啥
<ifceux> jusss: 你想有什么
<jusss> ifceux: 没dm,没wm,没de
<ifceux> jusss: tiny core吧。
<jusss> ifceux: 哦
<ifceux> jusss: 或者 arch的安裝鏡像
<jusss> ifceux: 安装到u盘后怎么进去？从bios里设置？
 * ifceux windows桌面真是的被佔領了。什麼程序都喜歡搞個自動更新，彈窗，自動啓動，你的xx打敗。。。全國90%。。。等
<ifceux> jusss: 也許要。不過你得先安裝grub到u盤，如果你用的是tiny core.你要那個幹什麼的
<ifceux> jusss: 你想拿u盤安裝linux幹嘛
<jusss> readonly: 我迷茫了。。。
<jusss> readonly: 睡觉去，晚安
<readonly> 還早。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么那么多软件里面的快捷键按了都没有用呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383736 比如说hoto的呼出快捷键设置的是<Alt>C。可是按了完全没反应啊。还有很多软件都是如此。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsj920602 — 2012-08-09 21:47
<alvin_rxg> 原来机器人在了呀？
<alvin_rxg> 8日，北京市东城区和平里北街化工大院门口地面出现大面积塌陷，洞口看上去，薄似纸板。一名男子直接掉了进去，幸好并无大碍。目前相关部门正在抢修中。 近期北京市已经出现多处地面塌陷。
<alvin_rxg> 北京的地质现在变得怎么样了？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 继续开地下通道
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200729.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Debian默认桌面从GNOME换为XFCE_Debian GNU/Linux_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa_> 大便
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.digia.com/en/Home/Company/News/Digia-to-acquire-Qt-from-Nokia/
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Digia to acquire Qt from Nokia
<neoblackcap> hi
<sevk> neoblackcap, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<neoblackcap> i'm using mint,but haven't install ibus yet
<neoblackcap> can't type..........-_-b
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]neoblackcap: fcitx
<neoblackcap> 啊可以了
<neoblackcap> 你们都在用什么发行版啊？
<neoblackcap> 我已经对gnome3 死心了
<lainme> neoblackcap: 可以用最新的gnome-shell的发行版
<widon> 一个ue，100多m啊。。。
<widon> 不得已还是要用盗版了。。
<neoblackcap> gnome3我觉得简直就是反人类
 * lainme 不是人类
<alvin_rxg> gnome 团队都是外星人。
<neoblackcap> fedora两大版本都试过了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我怎么第一次就喜欢上ubuntu12.04了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 挺爽的
<neoblackcap> 12.04用的是unity，不过也不太喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 比windows爽多了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 只是可惜了那些个游戏
<neoblackcap> fedora那个界面叫原版，真得超反人类，桌面放个图片都不行，默认全部程序最大化
<neoblackcap> 切换个程序也要先点左上角。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我的桌面也不能放图片，我这边默认程序也是最大化… 我是反人类的……
<lainme> neoblackcap: 最大化。原始大小。半屏。配合插件可以平铺
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200828.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Digia已从诺基亚全面收购Qt_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
<lainme> neoblackcap: win键直接搜索。都不用离键盘的
<neoblackcap> 反正是不太习惯
<neoblackcap> 程序可以搜索是个进步
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200788.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin 天津大学开源软件镜像站点正式上线_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<neoblackcap> 不过程序之间切换我觉得就做的不好
<neoblackcap> 用了一会就受不了
<piggybox> ofan:  下个月开始amazon在加州要开始收税了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这个empathy能不能像个qq程序那样弄个修改字体,发个表情什么的啊????
<lainme> tab切换。或者win键加触摸板
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]piggybox: 额
<neoblackcap> @piggybox amazon 送到水牛城罗
<neoblackcap> 目前我还是用鼠标的多啊
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200758.htm
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 不分级的网游教会了孩子“一枪爆头”_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我最近弄了几个conky,然后照网上的弄了个连接,但现在使用得很不顺心啊
<lainme> neoblackcap: 戳多了和戳任务栏一样快
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 切换不来
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ACTION 平时这几个孩子以QQ作为联系方式，相约的只有两件事：“今天晚上去网吧打网游？还是去偷东西？”
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么把那个连接去掉
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]哦屎 忘了处理ACTION
<neoblackcap> 关键是你点进去之后还有一个切换步骤
<neoblackcap> kde,gnome2,windows都没有这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我想删除做的那个conky连接,怎么弄???
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200749.htm
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 百度300万美元奖28位员工 李彦宏兑现鸡翅罚单_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我现在必须要打这个命令conky -c ~/.conkycolors/conkyrc才能得到我想要的结果
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 直接打conky就是另外一个情形
<neoblackcap> alias？
<lainme> hutu. mayi 试下 ln -s?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 缺少文件操作数?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] http://p.vim-cn.com/cVJ/text
<UbuntuTalk>                   yyyyy- -yyyyyy+      x...
<sevk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 还有我在终端弄了个这个
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 但是有一行不能一行显示,跑到第二行了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 能不能怎么设置一下,显示在一行啊
<hamo> adam8157 .
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 早
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ?????????????????????
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 尾巴酷啪
<hamo> gfrog 又蹦哪时区去了？
<gfrog> hamo: 东八啊
<gfrog> hamo: 今年kvm forum在巴塞罗那哦，赶快来virt devel吧，乃还有机会呢。
<hamo> gfrog 东八是夜里好呗..我又预感最近wchang会给我打电话
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 无尾蛙
<gfrog> hamo: 然后发好人卡嘛？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 你俩这一呼, 我想起要开会了...
 * adam8157 于是, 开会中
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎autotest今天也有会呢，我去irc channel围观下。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你们也开夜会啊
<hamo> adam8157 我预感到wchang要给我打电话了..
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 美国时间嘛...
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥?
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐好, 吃饱了么?
<hamo> adam8157 预感..
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我们这里，是老美开夜会，哈哈
<hamo> adam8157 夜观天象
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好，吃饱了，正在消化呢
<adam8157> hamo: ...
 * pityonline 抽烟去，促进一下消化……
<hamo> gfrog 好人卡是不可能的，我已经没地装了..好人卡太多了
<gfrog> pityonline: p姐儿
<pityonline> gfrog: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<hamo> happyaron hi
<hamo> happyaron 早
<gfrog> hamo:  RT @coffeetang: 有一位88年的女孩，我中学同学，也是很好的朋友，在密云有稳定工作是做财务的，是个乖乖女，交友圈子比较小，也没有机会遇到合适的，所以一直没有男朋友。＃帝都 #北京 的 #单身 #靠谱 #男青年 给你们个机会哦～
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<hamo> gfrog 滚粗，不要给我介绍女孩纸
<gfrog> hamo: 乃诗歌好人。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 看 hamo 对你多专一。
<hamo> gfrog ...
<hamo> adam8157 你开会不用说话的吗？
<happyaron> gfrog hamo hi，不早了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: linda正在讲笑话...
<adam8157> hamo: but I don't get... I just know it's about UK...
<gfrog> adam8157: 英文笑话嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃可以猜笑点笑一下。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这十来个人只有我会中文
<hamo> adam8157 你开联欢会啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 开始说正经事儿了
<readonly> 这个镜像，可以用秒开来形容 http://mirror.tju.edu.cn/
<sevk> readonly,啥网址y 天津大学开源软件镜像站
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们开会真轻松，我们开会紧张死呢，一句废话没有，都是干货。
<gfrog> adam8157: linda是华裔啊，她也不会？
<huntxu> adam8157: 難道你學口語就是為了開會？！
<adam8157> gfrog: 上上次开会, 来了个gss的大boss, 我们紧张死了
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<huntxu> adam8157: 好孩紙啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 她不会的
<gfrog> microcai: 微菜
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊
 * gfrog 去围观下今天的meeting minutes
 * gfrog 估计没啥好事情。
<readonly> sevk: 除了读网址你还会什么
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们这几次开会总是讨论"客户要怎样怎样, 但是我们不能这么干, 为啥为啥的..
<MeaCulpa> lol
<sevk> readonly, 谁告诉你的吗？  ㍯ 
<MeaCulpa> 口语...开会...
<hamo> adam8157 客户要你们那样了啊亲？
<MeaCulpa> 跨国公司开会最不重要的就是口语
<hamo> adam8157 客户是上帝哟..
<adam8157> hamo: offical support
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我记得上次再上次找工作的时候，一个阿三从加州打电话面我...
<hamo> meaculpa why?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 大家都很职业，不会带口音
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 于是?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 也很包容
<readonly> 吃西瓜，好饱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没啥，面了好几轮工资才给一点点
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们碉堡了。 RH的kernel是领先的。所以乃们不着急，不怕客户。我们这头客户有啥需求或者抱怨都很严重呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们家kernel几年都不更新呢，人家照样P颠P颠用
<adam8157> happyaron: sid里的screen现在会缓冲刷新出错
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪好牛呢。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸是真的碉堡了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个会其实是virt的... 但是大块的特性都还在kernel这边
<gfrog> adam8157: virt？关于啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: linux container
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实virt有很大一块代码都在kernel，
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是这个不一样
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我们没关，XD。 顶多libvirt会搞搞这玩意
<adam8157> gfrog: kvm那种是从头到尾为了virt, 但是lxc依靠的是cgroup和namespace, 这俩可以和virt毫无关系
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋，又参与高端PM,DEV,QA峰会
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实有些内核代码真的没有那么难看懂呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 目前是libvirt-sandbox
<gfrog> adam8157: cgroup/namespace不就是为virt而生么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然, 大部分都很好懂吧... 初级c就能看懂
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 我看rawhide里都有lxc support了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，主要是算法难理解。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 说的就是libvirt-sandbox
<hamo> gfrog 主要是体系结构麻烦
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道是个神马。 今天发现rawhide里libvirt拆成一大坨小包了，md，网络都单独拿出来当一个包。
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，如果只关心x86那就没啥喽？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们只想在7上实现一小小部分(因为安全), 但是客户强烈希望在6和7上实现一大堆功能
<zlei> 双显卡可以禁用到集显吗？各位?
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛要lxc？
<hamo> gfrog x86是最复杂麻烦的体系结构之一了
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是现在这还是个半成品, 没法support啊
<maplebeats> zlei: i系，不能
<adam8157> gfrog: 轻快好省
<gfrog> adam8157: 现有的虚拟化方案他们他们用不爽？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 所以教学用mips好很多
<gfrog> hamo: 那该去看arm？
 * gfrog 说起来，今天上午找numa的一个kobject完全找不到呢，mmmmd
<hamo> gfrog 人不可能通过一种方式就一直爽，总要换着方法的爽
<zlei> maplebeats: 双显卡真是让人蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然不爽, 他们要几百虚拟系统, 但是每个系统的load很小
<gfrog> hamo: 死去活来才爽吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 奇葩的需求。
<maplebeats> zlei: n卡+i卡的话，还行吧。bumblebee挺给力的
<hamo> gfrog ...不懂了呢
 * gfrog 继续读邮件/发邮件。
<zlei> maplebeats: bumblebee好用吗？
<maplebeats> zlei: 还行
<adam8157> gfrog: 这种需求kvm就太浪费了
<zlei> maplebeats: 我的就是n+a,我也装了bumblebee,但是我一直用i卡.n卡好像不正常
<hamo> adam8157 lxc定位就是轻量级虚拟化嘛
<maplebeats> zlei: N卡输出要用optirun
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 轻, 且成本低
<hamo> adam8157 主要是资源隔离吧..省的再跑个kernel了..不过没有虚拟机的安全了吧？
<zlei> maplebeats: 只有再折腾看看,你用的什么系统
<maplebeats> zlei: arch
<gfrog> hamo: namespace搞的似乎还好吧。
<zlei> maplebeats: 我也是arch
<adam8157> hamo: 现在很不安全, lxc-tools跑起来的, 几行命令就root了
<gfrog> hamo: kvm也不是非常安全的啊，也有些洞洞可以从virtio钻进host里。
<zlei> 我还是神舟本
<adam8157> gfrog: 差就差在namespace上, 好多还没实现...
<maplebeats> zlei: 那应该没问题吧
<gfrog> adam8157: namespace很久之前就实现了吧，一直没增强？
<gfrog> adam8157: 记得在2.6.2x时代就有了。 20？ 还是24？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这东西是一块一块加进内核的
<adam8157> gfrog: proc和sysfs现在还没支持
<hamo> gfrog 就这安全级别贵帽还敢拿出来骗钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜是没kvm关注的人多。 qemu/linux-kvm list每天邮件一坨坨。
<gfrog> hamo: windows不照样卖钱么。 有洞打上补丁就好。
 * adam8157 openshift 也提lxc需求呢...
<gfrog> adam8157: wow
<xiaolin> LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: 他们用的解决方案好复杂呢，我很好奇底层网络部分怎么实现的。 shell login进去ip addr看ip是个127网段的
<gfrog> adam8157: 文件系统估计大量使用了selinux的东西
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea...
<gfrog> adam8157: 当时openshift的leader还问我要不要过去呢，哈哈。不过估计是开玩笑。
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在提需求的, storage, openshift都有...
<MeaCulpa_> 脏
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 去吧 少加点班 多赚点钱
<hamo> gfrog openshit老大是中国人？
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛儿，他们发版本的时候整周整周的加班。
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 哦，我是说qe，不是devel
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0 貌似我们加班是rh最少的
<hamo> adam8157 你成天就gaoji了
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们处在领先地位，当然没压力了，virt跟hss都是在追赶竞争对手，当然忙到爆
<happyaron> adam8157: libvirtd功能弱到爆，不知道为啥还能拿出来骗钱。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃想我们的工具链都没整完整呢，路还长着呢。
<adam8157> happyaron: 有支持, 有方案
<gfrog> happyaron: 因为没其他解决方案，于是只能捡不臭的屎先吃着。
<happyaron> XCP不是挺好的么。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，相对不那么臭的。
<adam8157> happyaron: 商业应用, 功能强大是次要的, 稳定, 有方案, 有支持才重要
<happyaron>  adam8157 嗯。。。
<xiaolin> 谁有好点的基础教程啊 求个链接
<happyaron> xiaolin: 你想要啥的基础教程
<xiaolin> RHCE 考证方面的
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog ^^^
 * adam8157 我rhce过了的
<gfrog> xiaolin: 骡子上找吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: xb
<xiaolin> 额
<xiaolin> RHCE 难度大么
<happyaron> adam8157: 考一个要多少钱？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 豪
<gfrog> xiaolin: 虽然内部有完整的CE教材，但是这种资料严禁外传。每次下载都有员工用户名的水印在上头。
<adam8157> happyaron: 考试一两千?
<gfrog> happyaron: MeaCulpa_ CE不值钱。而且内部免费考。
<xiaolin> 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像3k多。
<maplebeats> 好黑啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 加培训三四千吧
<xiaolin> 北京 3300、免费复考一次
 * MeaCulpa_ 公司给报销认证考试费，但是我连先出这点钱的能力都没
<happyaron> 还是蛮贵的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似不算培训也是3k多
<gfrog> happyaron: 找蛋蛋给你75折折扣号。
 * MeaCulpa_ 组里唯一一个非CATE
<maplebeats> 直逼驾照考试啊
<xiaolin> 嗯 算培训 包过的貌似的6K多吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 多谢哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 我大学的适合没舍得考...
<xiaolin> 包过就没意思了
<gfrog> happyaron: RH员工亲属/朋友优惠政策，亲属5折，朋友75折。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]gfrog: 把内容复制出来不就得了
<adam8157> happyaron:  确实可以打折...
 * gfrog 所以乃们抓紧趁蛋蛋单身就嫁了吧。 lol
<happyaron> 原来如此
<happyaron> adam8157: 看private msg
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> ofan: 显然文档设置了禁止copy啊。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]奥 有drm
<gfrog> ofan: 这文档据说在办公室内都禁止出现打印版呢
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ACTION 等会再去买一罐nutella
<happyaron> gfrog: 是为了卖钱吧。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 谁知道呢。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]那些认证有用？
<xiaolin> 我在网上找到两个 re6 扫描版的 靠谱么
 * gfrog 不过我怀疑搞懂了RH网站文档中心里那一堆RH的文档，CE应该就差不多了。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]好使的话我也去考个
<xiaolin> 年初我去面试 第一句话就是有 RHCE认证么
<xiaolin> 第二句  华为？思科 ？
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<MeaCulpa_> 那是因为面试官没货
<tcpct> 看了 红帽子 才知道复杂
<xiaolin> 也许吧
<gfrog> xiaolin: 面试官太二了，看证不看人
<xiaolin> 和Ub差不多啊
<MeaCulpa_> 没关系，RH出来的人，别人不在乎这个的
<happyaron> ubuntu还有考试呢？
<tcpct> 哎呀 证书 我也想来一个
<xiaolin> Ub只是去掉RedHat商业软件的版本
<MeaCulpa_> 就像我们CS毕业的，面试官要是问我们考过程序员和计算机等级证书没...
<gfrog> xiaolin: 啥？
<tcpct> 有ub证书的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]rhce都考什么
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]考gnome吗？
<tcpct> 命令行 网络的
<xiaolin> 考试我现在还迷茫呢 网上找好多帖子 各种说法都有
<xiaolin> 考试时间到都是一样的 6个小时好像
<tcpct> 网络配置的命令行
<MeaCulpa_> 原本的Linux, 是config based, 商业的Linux想要弄成command-based. 认证就考那些command
 * gfrog CE实际上还是满有用的，太多常用的知识点了。
<MeaCulpa_> RHEL就在往command based上发展
<happyaron> gfrog: 自己学不就成了，只看证不看人的地方总感觉是不靠谱。。。
<tcpct> 恩 我感觉现在网上东西越来越旧了
<MeaCulpa_> 走unix的路线
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 也不全是啦，sendmail/apache啥的也要手写config嘛。
<xiaolin> 额  见识了
<xiaolin> 没准面试这就是个考试题目 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: sendmail/apache轮得到你们改一个字不...
 * adam8157 这会开起没完了...
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: UNIX的生财之道就是command-based
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: rhce 是sa的基本功吧
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: RH抓对路了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 也是嗷。 selinux就全部飙命令行了。
<tcpct> 天阿
<happyaron> selinux一坨啊。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 还有iptables，这个其实大家都一样。
<huntxu> gfrog: selinux坑太深了
<tcpct> 冗长
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: command, 不portable的
<xiaolin> 0.0
<gfrog> huntxu: 不会考太复杂的啦。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 比如RH CE考试里，配ip用ifconfig么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不復雜等于現實無用啊，就能顯擺... = =
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 还不是那network-config-tui, 和那两个恶心的配置文件
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 可以用
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 是可以用，但是CE考试会用么？
<happyaron> setup 么
<gfrog> huntxu: 我没考过，不过估计改个context啥的肯定会有。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 考试还不是帮自己打广告
<huntxu> happyaron: ifup/down, ifcfg-*
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 能解决问题就行, 方式无所谓...
<happyaron> huntxu: 那setup也不是很强，还是得去sysconfig里改么。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 对，方式无所谓，但是必须是RH way
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 可以，CE考完了是用脚本评分，只要配置对就行。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 当然, setup, gui啥的都是简单方式
<happyaron> adam8157: setup简单折腾下就不灵了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不, 脚本只检查最后的效果又没有达到
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 这就是把config based改成command-based,或者自家config-based
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]上机考试？
<tcpct> 红帽网站上只有几道简单的测试题
<MeaCulpa_> 商业模式就是如此
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是說騙過打分腳本就。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯 是的
 * gfrog 某同事经常跟我们吐槽说当年他遇到一个哥们做CE考题的时候把/干掉了，结果连评分脚本一起干掉，拿到历史性的0分成绩。 囧
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 话说，我们这里还有英语专八，开会支支吾吾的呢...
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 牛
<xiaolin> 0.0
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 專八支吾的不可想象...
<xiaolin> 会写 不会读我也见过 哈哈
<tcpct> 正常
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<xiaolin> 我哥同事专八也只能做做翻译工作你让他说和大学毕业的差不多
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 除非入行不深
<tcpct> 什么人都有
<MeaCulpa_> 好吧，等哪天我有钱了，一定也去考掉CATE
 * MeaCulpa_ 组内唯一没有AIX认证的AIX Tester...
<tcpct> 我要考rhce
 * adam8157 nnnd, 你们咋还不去吃饭啊, 我这边半夜啊, 啰啰嗦嗦的干啥啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: XD
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 考ce有友情價不？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]基友价
<adam8157> gfrog: 真的超级罗嗦, 大家互相各种解释
<adam8157> huntxu: 75折
<tcpct> 多少钱？
<adam8157> ofan: 你这标签...
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃告诉它们散了吧。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 你们免费，是一开始就免费，还是事后报销？
<xiaolin> 呵呵
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 直接免费啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那我近来实习，考rhce然后走人吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 我们考试跟外部培训部门不是一个系统，估计通过部门间结算搞定。
<huntxu> adam8157: 同球實習
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 擦，我们是时候报销的，所以我没钱考
<adam8157> gfrog: linda让我们去另外一个kernel的会..
<adam8157> 实习不行
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 那就正式...
<huntxu> adam8157: 挂著，弄個自動說話腳本，然後睡覺去...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 大不了半年嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥结算啊, 直接去考就完了, 啥钱的事儿没有
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 尼玛，我们这里还要看那些审计脸色
<tcpct> 正式工？工资多少
<xiaolin> 真羡慕你们这些大公司工作的人
<MeaCulpa> xiaolin: 米少
<MeaCulpa> RH不大，有米
 * adam8157 这俩人一直说, 其他人都叹气了...
<tcpct> 红帽子的系统用着就是爽
 * adam8157 我还没俯卧撑, 还没洗澡啊
<MeaCulpa> tcpct: ...
<happyaron> tcpct: 他们公司内除了不会用linux的都不用自己系统。
<xiaolin> 0.0
<adam8157> tcpct: 如果是server 我赞同
<MeaCulpa> tcpct: 是机器用的爽，还是你用的爽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是server我都不赞同
<happyaron> adam8157: server 我都不赞同，当然有钱买支持的另说。
<MeaCulpa> 还不如AIX了，操蛋到家
<tcpct> 我用fedora 和rhel 的速度比ubuntu快
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]擦 都月薪过万的还嫌米少
<adam8157> happyaron: 哦 那倒是
<xiaolin> 我也发现了 没钱买授权 还是Ub爽
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有钱不会买小机啊，直接线路连到18M Support
<MeaCulpa> tcpct: ...速度？
<xiaolin> 0.0
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 18m 得是土豪了
<tcpct> 恩运行速度快
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 你不是说閰嶄箞
 * adam8157 不想折腾工作环境的一般fedora, 想折腾的debian ubuntu arch gentoo都有
<MeaCulpa> 有钱么
<huntxu> adam8157: 相反了 = =
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: nono, 反了
<huntxu> adam8157: 折騰的一般fedora...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 有钱也分几个档次。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一看你就是没玩过arch ubuntu gentoo
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu 我们这儿是这样
<happyaron> arch 也有一帮折腾鬼
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都玩过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是你们 :)
<tcpct> fedora不稳定 不升级最好
<MeaCulpa> Fedora是RH的试验田，忽悠小白鼠的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]arch一般不折腾
<huntxu> tcpct: fedora不升級也不穩定lol
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]升级折腾下
<happyaron> huntxu: +1
<tcpct> 我最近折腾大便中
<MeaCulpa> 试验田嘛
<happyaron> ofan: 开testing，然后三个月不升级。
 * adam8157 因为fedora和rhel最像, 内部工具啥的都直接装, 其它distro得折腾
<huntxu> happyaron: 你到哪上學啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 北京啊
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: 不开testing
<huntxu> adam8157: 這倒是，環境相似
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这是典型的make a living in linux者的逻辑
<happyaron> ofan: 那6个月不升级也够你呛啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 易port
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]vps超过两个月没升级
<xiaolin> 不读书好多年
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]然后卡在glibc上
<happyaron> ofan: lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那些上班刷log回家进Xp操机的家伙
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我笔记本debian sid的, 工作用fedora而已
<huntxu> happyaron: 犇，能上北京的學校...
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]准备给vps搞systemd
<happyaron> huntxu: ...已经悲剧得要死了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Debian装个游戏烦死了
<happyaron> huntxu: 你还在北京不？有空出来聚聚
<huntxu> happyaron: 至少團聚了啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 咋捏
<xiaolin> 我 ？
<happyaron> huntxu: 这倒是，哈哈
<adam8157> huntxu: 对啊, 等回来就面基
<huntxu> happyaron: 你現在一直駐守不回家？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Debian这种，对商业软件支持一般
<roylez_> adam8157: fedora这rhel混着用该有多脏啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 我这周在家，之前和之后都在北京
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 会间休息？
<tcpct> debian真麻烦
<xiaolin> 我已经被调到内蒙古一个鸟不生蛋的地方了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 结束了
<huntxu> happyaron: 有宿舍住了現在 :D
<happyaron> tcpct: 咋个麻烦法呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还在开会...
<roylez_> adam8157: 2
<happyaron> huntxu: 还要等半个月才有
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: adam8157 我还在等老美救活我刷出来的砖头
<tcpct> 我发现ubuntu每次的10版都比04版好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥砖头?
<happyaron> LTS+1 定理么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: POWER..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以买千把个手机呢
<xiaolin> PLAM 是Linux爱好者的最好选择
<tcpct> 我的debian 显卡闭源驱动用不了
<xiaolin> 才500不到
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 能买我手机万把个
<happyaron> tcpct: 啥显卡
<tcpct> nvidia 6100
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: xsel忘了给Display, 瞬间一个小机灰飞烟灭
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa huntxu happyaron 开完了, 做俯卧撑洗澡睡觉了...
<happyaron> tcpct: 额，没用过那显卡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 俯卧撑我曾是好受
<happyaron> tcpct: nvidia-glx
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 俯卧撑我曾是好手
<tcpct> ubuntu 和fedora都好装 就debian只能凑合开源驱动
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: 以前做几百个没感觉
<piggybox> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: 有一次我师妹问我，秘诀是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: “简单，只要想想你在下面就可以了”
<happyaron> tcpct: n卡驱动可以去咨询wzssyqa@gmail.com
<happyaron> tcpct: 他一直在debian sid上用nvidia官方驱动
<MeaCulpa> 结果我师妹俯卧撑也精进了...
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，nvidia官驱还会有问题？ Debian...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 反正我没见那人遇到过问题。。。
<tcpct> nvidia-glx装过 是安完就不管了么？ 我的xorg。conf 总是 错的
<xiaolin> 俯卧撑 你能做多少个哈
<MeaCulpa> nvidia官方驱动从没啥问题，除非上了土家fb
<happyaron> tcpct: 删掉 xorg.conf，这年代就一个显示器的人没几个还用那东西了。。。
<MeaCulpa> xiaolin: 年轻时候可以做到忘记数数...
<xiaolin> 0.0
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 大半夜的还做俯卧撑，蛋蛋真失败
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，失败
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 明天，有我的秘诀，他就精进了
<MeaCulpa> 俯卧撑没用，自身体重作为负重，强度不够
<MeaCulpa> 对我们这种胖子游泳
<MeaCulpa> 对我们这种胖子有用，对瘦瘦没用
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dvp2un4g25j.jpg
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: happyaron adam8157_away huntxu 表示工作系统用ubuntu devel branch，测试系统用fedora rawhide、RHEL devel branch
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这图片看几次都很带感
<roylez_> gfrog: 渣
<xiaolin> 0.0
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 高级
<tcpct> 我的就是有时删了xorg文件也是黑屏
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 佛祖上网也就这个级别
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 表示工作用Gentoo, 回家操机用Gentoo...
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席。
<happyaron> gfrog: 话说我偶尔接触RHEL/CentOS，很久很久很久没碰Fedora了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: gentoo太不低碳了。 @@
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不是我的电，why not
<gfrog> happyaron: 最近被rawhide折腾的不行，dracut那个烂货把/搞的乱糟糟，每次启动都在/etc/fstab写一行把root分区挂载到/sysroot去，系统直接启动不起来了。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 恩，下次用美国的rhel来distcc, 让美国人买单碳排放，就是网速太慢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: @@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: distcc跟网速还有关？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 废话，300多ping呢
<MeaCulpa_> 传文件多累
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 乃应该直接扔米国机器上去，chroot编完拷回来。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: no，RHEL太蛋疼了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 网络真渣，敝司连波士顿能1MB下载速度。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我要是有chroot的资源早直接装gentoo了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: @@
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 下载速度和ping不是一回事
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我下东西都4M
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: ping很低，我现在试下。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 一看你就不玩游戏
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 啊哦，果然也300多啊。。
<MeaCulpa_> 敝司网络的确差点
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 中美就是3xx, 你们vpn出口在国内还是国外？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 但是传东西上网都很迅速呢。
<MeaCulpa_> ping 和带宽没关系
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 不知道，似乎是一条MPLS直接连去米帝的。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我们出口在国内，所以....
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不翻墙可以facebook不？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 不行
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 擦，毛用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 访问外网就直接从公司本地出口出去了。
<MeaCulpa_> 那还是得挂代理
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 不过我们邮件客户端集成了twitter跟facebook
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: ...那么高级
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不怕泄漏机密啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: vmware的zimbra，不过被我禁用了，web访问比较拖累速度。
<MeaCulpa_> zimbra... 尼玛
<MeaCulpa_> 一大坨
<MeaCulpa_> 又给vmware收了...财大气粗啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 敌人来势汹汹
<tcpct> debian sid源好么？ 哪有地址 我整个
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，除了需要点一下午饭邀请之外，我基本不开。。
<happyaron> tcpct: 你要iso？
<happyaron> tcpct: 你人在学校还是外面
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 开源公司，代码都开放了，还能有多少秘密？
<happyaron> gfrog: RH对gnome的设计和计划全是保密的
<tcpct> 在 家
<happyaron> gfrog: 除了它自己谁都别想知道
<gfrog> happyaron: RH还做gnome？
<MeaCulpa_> RH还碰gnome啊
<MeaCulpa_> 不会吧
<tcpct> iso能下么
<MeaCulpa_> 不可能把
<gfrog> happyaron: 太神奇了。
<happyaron> 现在gnome就剩RH自己了
<maplebeats> GNOME就是RH的项目了。。。
<happyaron> tcpct: sid一般是用一个50M的cd启动然后网络安装的。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 你们又收了一大坨垃圾啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，话说F18要用gnome2 fork出来的一个桌面呢。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 我擦，为毛不收Qt
<happyaron> gfrog: 那只是可选的，默认还是gnome3
 * MeaCulpa_ 这辈子唯一一次进gnome就是被Debian绑架进去的
<happyaron> gfrog: gnome剩下的人里绝大部分都是RH的人
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 就是...
<gfrog> happyaron: KDE党坚定的鄙视gnome3
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: debian默认用xfce了好像。
<gfrog> happyaron: RH竟然还在桌面上发力。。。 好奇怪。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我装Debian的时候，只要选了桌面，就是一个gnome,不让改
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 因为gnome太臃肿，且debian gnome team在依赖关系上不给力。
<tcpct> 就是官网的iso 叫什么名字？ net的？
<gfrog> happyaron: 估计是为了给RHEL5、6继续支持。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 这么说你们帽帽还有人用bzr咯，啧啧
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 找他们来喷你们git
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: @@
<happyaron> tcpct: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-cd/debian-6.0.5-amd64-businesscard.iso
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]坚决支持kde
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 你可以不选桌面，进去装别的啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: debian谁在installer的时候装软件啊，都是先最小化系统，然后自己进去装自己需要的task
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 那时候貌似没得选，n年前
<happyaron> gfrog: 或许吧，说不清楚。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 抑或就是我没看到
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 用expert install
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 乃一定没用expert模式。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]macports upgrading
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 恩，可能
 * gfrog 不知道RHEL7会用啥桌面呢。 明天找找蛛丝马迹去。
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 我没看到那里选，就是埋头装好就一个gnome
<happyaron> ...
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: RHEL7 装的时候直接让你选
<tcpct> 刚开始配置debian和arch真是毫时间
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 至少POWER上的RHEL7是必须选几个组合的
<MeaCulpa_> tcpct: 不止刚开始，以后还是耗时间
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 现在alpha里默认是哪个桌面？ 还是gnome2吧？
<happyaron> 从 MeaCulpa_ 的角度来说，用贱兔者得永生。
<happyaron> gfrog: gnome3远远达不到RHEL的质量要求吧。
<xiaolin> alpha 支持双卡么
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 这里好热闹，手机都受不了了
<happyaron> 但换个角度如果RHEL7不用gnome3，恐怕更多的人会失去信心了。
<piggybox> ofan:  你用macports?
<happyaron> UbuntuTalk: jiechic ...
<gfrog> happyaron: MeaCulpa_ 被FreeBSD的ports折磨到死的表示再也不会去碰源码发行版了，除非无聊编一下lfs玩。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 断网，睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不知道，我直接选的"dev workstation,貌似还是没桌面，有个X好像"
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: :P 不至于吧，FreeBSD挺好的
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 企业用户谁鸟gnome
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，gnome3默认就要3d加速很难搞呢，或者说failback模式太难看/难用。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]piggybox: 必须用
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 哦，这个group似乎确实没桌面。
<piggybox> 企业用户用有多少用linux desktop的
<xiaolin> 我这双卡用户很悲剧用不了3D
<piggybox> ofan:  试试homebrew吧，比macports简单
<tcpct> xfce效率好阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 当年在学校，没法访问国际网络，ports编包的时候很多包没法下载，被折磨疯了。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_ gfrog 我已经在自己电脑上试用KDE一个月了，很大可能性要转
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]piggybox: 用过，brew东西太少
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 其实还是有很多人用的，尤其RHEL这些，很多推荐配置方法都是gui的
<tcpct> kde速度满点
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 不知道现在fbsd的国内镜像是不是给力点了。
<tcpct> 慢
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 你那是网络问题
<piggybox> ofan:  不会吧，明显比macports的包多
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]kde慢个毛
<happyaron> gfrog: 好一点了
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 还有就是你不会用，ports也是输出下载uri的
<gfrog> happyaron: kde在某些情况下有内存泄露，而且还满严重。
<happyaron> gfrog: 但和linux发行版比还是差很多
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]piggybox: 没有，比macports少，我以前装过很多都没
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 拿了uri直接aria2c
<gfrog> happyaron: 目前我至少1周要重启一次电脑。
<mugebjgd> kde不满 什么慢
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: source based的OS 下载最给力了
<alvin_rxg> ofan 和 超级赛亚人 是什么关系？……
<mugebjgd> kde慢的要死
<happyaron> gfrog: 还成吧，4G内存目前用着还成。我也不是那种一直不关电脑的。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 很多还是上游的下载
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mugebjgd: 是你电脑太破
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 我从4.8开始用，没感觉比gnome3慢
<gfrog> happyaron: 似乎是某些gtk程序引发的kde内存泄露，但是cpp的代码我实在懒得去追。
<xiaolin> 我这开虚拟机三客户机以服务器 4G 明显不够用
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]我上网本都很快
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4G内存还不如跑瘟鸡
<happyaron> gfrog: :)
<MeaCulpa_> KDE里看得上眼的就k3b, digikam, kmail
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 用不习惯了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 目前只知道chrome会加剧这种情况。
<piggybox> ofan:  呃，好吧。以前我用macports的时候感觉正好相反
<happyaron> gfrog: 我平时用firefox，偶尔rekonq也够用。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]piggybox: 可惜这俩不兼容
<gfrog> happyaron: firefox在kde上跑的飞快呢，很赞。
 * MeaCulpa_ firefox profile在内存里
<happyaron> firefox nightly用户路过
<tcpct> firefox最好
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]brew现在好保存着
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]但是不用
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ff=渣渣
<MeaCulpa_> 我常年2G内存就专门firefox用了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 上游下载遇到渣网络最悲剧了
<happyaron> chrom* = 内存黑洞
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 没觉得
<piggybox> ofan:  话说你怎么总说“超级赛亚人”？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 迅雷
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ff才内存黑洞
<happyaron> ofan: 没觉得
<mugebjgd> kde 才黑洞
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我导出uri列表以后不择手段的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: @@ 迅雷完了扔进fbsd/gentoo编嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: yeah
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ff都被曝光了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 乃太xe了。
<happyaron> ofan: 我是ff nightly用户+chromium dev channel用户
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 只有你们这种binary distro才在乎源的速度
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 果然是不同的世界观。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 内存表现上ff完爆chromium
<tcpct> chrome没有原来好了 占内存大
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog:  我可以从3个源同时下载，利用aria2c 的功能
<piggybox> 有些网页无聊javascript一堆，noscript一定要用节省内存
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog:  source based distro的包管理往往结构最松散，网络，存储，依赖关系，分得很开
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: 没觉得
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 我一个mirror就能到17MB/s了。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 没必要用aria2, :D
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 去，别出来得瑟
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]我用chrome dev
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]速度快
<gfrog> happyaron: chrome开到一定数目的tab之后会突然假死，好奇葩哦
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 世界观，人生观，差别很大吧
<happyaron> gfrog: +1 而且tab多一点小内存就吃不消了
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 但是chrome一个tab一个进程的，对吧
<MeaCulpa_> 理论上耗资源，但是易于管理
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ff太多致命伤了
<mugebjgd> 还是w3m快
<mugebjgd> 这是废话
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  以前是，现在好像也有几个tab share一个process的
<happyaron> mugebjgd: w3m很慢的有木有
<gfrog> happyaron: 似乎这个bug都很久了呢，没人修。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 但是google技术太差，进程间通信消耗好大
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]...
<MeaCulpa_> chrome没法用，没vimperator....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 基本上是，现在ff似乎也学坏了，也分多进程了吧
<MeaCulpa_> firefox算是绑架我们了
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]tab不是独立进程，只有renderer是
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不是很好么，unix哲学
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]还有插件
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你怎么变身了？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 进程越多越好
<alvin_rxg> [你好] ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 有个Vimium ，堪用。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: nono，完全不堪用
<alvin_rxg> [你好] 都别争了，直接 curl
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: webkit引擎的可配置度实在太低
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]MeaCulpa_: google的ipc可能是目前最快的
<happyaron> gfrog: 他是高级vimperator用户
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 除非curl完美支持OAuth
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]mozilla才技术差
<gfrog> happyaron: bt的酷啪。
<mugebjgd> 不用速度最快
<MeaCulpa_> ipc?
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla
<happyaron> ofan: 说google再好也没用，chrom*的内存占用被谁都完爆
 * mugebjgd 晚饭
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla技术牛
<alvin_rxg> [你好] MeaCulpa_: 那就 links
<piggybox> v8还是很牛的
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla 慢，是因为mozilla支持的OS数量是chrome两倍
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: 占内存的主要是v8
 * gfrog chrome是用内存换时间的典型，傻快，狂耗资源
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]tab根本占不了多少内存
<MeaCulpa_> mozilla要是drop掉那些千奇百怪的OS支持，可以好很多
<happyaron> ofan: safari和IE的内存也比chrom*强很多的
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: safari不一定了
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不是很好么，linux就提倡这个
<happyaron> ofan: firefox的js引擎也没慢多少，内存管理还是完爆chrom*
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: Google技术实力太差，自己做引擎的能力也没
<happyaron> ofan: ff有硬伤，你咋不说chrom*也有呢。。。
<MeaCulpa_> webkit貌似快，但是太磋了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 好么。。。 总该平衡一下吧。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我一直觉得google技术粗糙
<gfrog> happyaron: rekonq用的也是webkit内核吧？ 内存占用咋样？
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: ff js很慢
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]而且渲染也慢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 某些方面吧，至少搜索算法还是很屌的。 哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 平平常常，没有chromium开多标签那么恐怖就是了
<piggybox> ofan:  至少我用了noscript，chrome不再那么吃内存了
<MeaCulpa_> webkit牺牲的东西，恰恰是我最注重的...
<tcpct> google一般了 搜索给力就好 还有首页的涂鸦
<happyaron> ofan: 我用nightly，不要用stable channel的东西来比。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 看来还是chrome不争气，不是webkit的毛病。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: 我ff也是nightly
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]chrome也是
<happyaron> gfrog: 不过感官速度是没有chrom*那么快
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 单说一个proxy配置吧，基本就靠pac
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]但是chrome推荐用beta
<piggybox> google不是宣称现在对webkit的贡献已经超过apple了
<happyaron> chromium的dev太容易挂了
<MeaCulpa_> FF因该完全重写，drop掉那些OS,之支持win lin mac
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]挂到不至于
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]只是新功能会不稳定
<happyaron> ofan: 假死就可以了。。。
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]happyaron: 从没假死过
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]ff才会假死
<happyaron> 我正好相反
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]假死也多是flash之类的问题
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 还是钱的问题，Google财大气粗，Mozilla收了各大公司钱，不敢不支持...弊司还有桌面呢
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]直接flash block搞定
<happyaron> pepper api的flash效率暂时比原来的低
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]flash早晚要完蛋
<happyaron> 但不是今天，也不是明天
<piggybox> adobe不是已经自己都放弃了么
<tcpct> html5
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]不过chrome现在还对flash支持很大
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你不能换个名字么...我都ignore 那些bot转来的
<ofan> 好了
<happyaron> 另外firefox的dns缓存没有chrom*做得好
<happyaron> 于是本地dnsmasq加上之后体验会立刻好很多
<ofan> dns缓存对网络差的效果还比较明显
<happyaron> 天朝网络都不咋样
<MeaCulpa_> 天朝，以后大家要自己做dns的
<MeaCulpa_> 反正常去的网站写死hosts
<MeaCulpa_> 没必要浪费那时间
<ofan> 用opendns
<tcpct> 什么是opendns？
<happyaron> 表示折腾过dns的人就会明白opendns/googledns在国内意义多么小。
<readonly> ofan: 那货还是很麻烦的
<MeaCulpa_> 没啥大用
<MeaCulpa_> opendns我家路由器上用...
<MeaCulpa_> 还是hosts靠谱
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 刷个openwrt，直接把dns搭在上面
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: no，/etc/hosts
<MeaCulpa_> 最后的奥德赛
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 这个维护起来略麻烦。。。
<tcpct> 我的wordpress的dns服务器就放在国内了
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 不麻烦，我每天也就去这几个网很赞
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 尤其是不支持通配
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 恩
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 通配是硬伤啊
 * gfrog_ vpn竟然断了，擦
<ofan> 换opendns效果很大
<happyaron> 那能搞得过本地dns么。。。
<ofan> 搞本地dns也要设置opendns
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> 现在支持ipv6了
<happyaron> google dns尽管很挫貌似在我朝有镜像，而opendns相比更挫一点点。
<ofan> googledns基本都封了
<ofan> opendns功能还比较多，防钓鱼等等
<MeaCulpa_> hosts
<MeaCulpa_> 不爽的全部127.0.0.1
<mugebjgd> java工作遍地是啊
<ofan> 我准备学java
<MeaCulpa_> java学会了，还要再学忽悠
<ofan> 忽悠是天生的
<mugebjgd> java编程需求量好大
<mugebjgd> 一搜几百个职位
<ofan> java开发很好找工作
<MeaCulpa_> 但是工作以后，要再有发展，还要动别的脑经
<MeaCulpa_> 雇主也很重要，要上对船
<mugebjgd> 发展？
<ofan> 先上船再说
<mugebjgd> 平平安安活到67岁就是发展
<mugebjgd> 别的不用多想
<ofan> mugebjgd: 公务猿？
<ofan> 公务猿就这样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国67岁退休
<ofan> 平平安安活到死
<mugebjgd> ofan: 神经病才去想发展 反正工资差别不多
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 差多了
<MeaCulpa_> 在国外java不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国没那么多
<ofan> 年薪百万和年薪10差不多？
<MeaCulpa_> 应为干活的都是中印
<mugebjgd> ofan: 挣百万的一天睡6个小时 你干？
<ofan> mugebjgd: å¹²
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那你还行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 来吧 美国 ssi schäfer
<mugebjgd> ofan: 90%出差
<ofan> mugebjgd: 百万？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 梦呢 你要从小弟做起 还要每天只睡 6个小时
<ofan> mugebjgd: 小弟才睡6小时
<ofan> 老板都睡10小时
<zerta> hey
<mugebjgd> 1秒钟
<MeaCulpa_> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa_> 我现在也一天6小时不到
<MeaCulpa_> 还要给老婆儿子做小弟
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 月薪5w？
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 毛
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 3w有吧
<MeaCulpa_> 毛
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 2w有吧？
<MeaCulpa_> 毛
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 我了去
<MeaCulpa_> 中国人啊
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 不信啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 2w有了
<MeaCulpa_> 6小时睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 毛
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 那你不早睡？
<MeaCulpa_> 每天开车3小时
<MeaCulpa_> 从魔都西面到魔都东面
<MeaCulpa_> 不开车也一样时间
<ofan> 搬家吧
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 都被公物源侵占了
<ofan> 上海那么大？开车3小时？
<ofan> 没高速？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你就是在为别人活着
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 搬家意味着离开爹妈，要自己烧饭带孩子
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 没办法，没钱
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 让爹妈也搬啊
<ofan> 这里开3小时能开到其他州去
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 没钱
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 来回加起来3小时
<Guest4832> 大家好
<MeaCulpa_> 魔都
<ofan> 那也很多了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 没办法
<sevk> Guest4832, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<MeaCulpa_> 等娃娃上了幼儿园，就要更久了
<MeaCulpa_> 魔都嘛，都这样
<ofan> 怪不得美国都不建高铁
<MeaCulpa_> 我国不知道哪个二货想起来要搞张江高科技园区
<ofan> 上了高速就是200 mph
<MeaCulpa_> 尼玛，一群一样的人圈养
<piggybox> 浦西交通还是很堵
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 扯吧，toll road差不多
<Guest4832> sevk: 这个频道真不错
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 真的
<ofan> piggybox: 你说是不是
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 不堵车可以，绕路，烧油
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 州际公路只能开75mi
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 德州，边上都是皮卡...尼玛
<sevk> Guest4832, 这个频道吗？  ㍙ 
<Guest4832> 我第一次用Emacs的erc上irc
<piggybox> ofan:  美国哪里能开200mph?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我没出过德州...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 实际能开120
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 美国没地方能200m吧
<MeaCulpa_> 只有德国的Autobarn什么的
<ofan> 走小道
<Guest4832> sevk: 看到是中文，还不是乱码
<mugebjgd> ofan: 扯蛋 美国200m？ 梦里吧
<MeaCulpa_> 美国虽然车速快车距近，但是限速并不算太高
<ofan> 随意开
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 你运气好而已，要被警察追的
<sevk> Guest4832, 什么是你的人生目标是什么？  ㍙ 
<MeaCulpa_> 美国车能稳定在200mi的也不多
<ofan> 100多m就够了
<piggybox> 我的车表盘最高速240m
<ofan> 跟高铁差不多
<Guest4832> 现在的目标就是学习Emacs，学习Linux
<ofan> 认识经常超速的，被警察抓进局子了
<MeaCulpa_> 不知了，我只去过德州，圣安东尼奥，休斯顿，达拉斯之类，之间的路都是75mi
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 一般都开到80+
<ofan> 超一点没关系
<piggybox> 德州算限速比较高的州了
<MeaCulpa_> 美国不流行开快车
<Guest4832> sevk: 你是做什么的？
<MeaCulpa_> 丫都是皮卡...
<ofan> 限60的 开70+
<MeaCulpa_> 德州就这样，都皮卡，拖车什么的
<piggybox> 靠，textmate2开源了
<ofan> tm有啥好的
<sevk> Guest4832, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍙ 
<Guest4832> piggybox: 不会吧，这么贵的东西，免费啦
<piggybox> Guest4832:  https://github.com/textmate/textmate#
<ofan> 我觉得tm连一般的编辑器都不如
<ofan> 中文支持很差
<MeaCulpa_> tm是啥
<piggybox> ofan:  就这个缺点吧，编程就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa_> 至少要牛过scite啦
<ofan> piggybox: 别的还有
<ofan> 编辑功能什么的都很一般
<MeaCulpa_> 要是连scite都不如，可以去了
<Guest4832> MeaCulpa_: 号称Mac下最强编辑器
<ofan> textmate还有那个什么sm编辑器
<piggybox> sublime text2?
<ofan> 对
<Guest4832> piggybox: 谢谢分享
<readonly> happyaron: wrt有什么编辑器不。如果ssh进去的话
<Guest4832> ofan: sublime的评价挺高，收费，可免费长期用
<Guest4832> readonly: 我是从vi到emacs
<ofan> Guest4832: 实际很一般
<Guest4832> ofan: 同感
<readonly> Guest4832: 默认环境是有吧
<readonly> happyaron: openwrt
<ofan> 加了些eye candy的功能就出来骗钱了，真正写东西的都不用这种
<mugebjgd> 真正写东西都是vim
<Guest4832> readonly: 默认环境有的有emacs，大部分有vi
<ofan> 不得不说mac下很多软件比较烂还收钱
<Guest4832> mugebjgd: vim确实很强，不过我转到emacs了
<Guest4832> 我看过一个Symfony框架介绍的视频，作者就是用Tm，写代码快的不可思议。
<piggybox> ofan:  textmate没那么烂吧，就是作者很久没更新，导致一些bug长期存在
<mugebjgd> 打字慢的话 用什毛编辑器都慢
<Guest4832> 上大学的时候就听人说学习用emacs终身受益！
<piggybox> 。。。
<ofan> piggybox: 我觉得比较烂，刚用上mac的时候就用了下，感觉没评价的那么好
<ofan> 估计因为mac下软件还是太少，没有竞争的
<piggybox> ofan:  当年textmate可是力压macvim，坦白说macvim比其他平台的vim还是好用很多的，毕竟多了一个苹果键
<Guest4832> ofan: 他的bundle还是很强的，所有编辑器都在模仿
<ofan> Guest4832: 这个是它模仿别人的
<Guest4832> ofan: 哦？是这样么？
<ofan> 插件么
<ofan> 都是基本的功能
<ofan> Guest4832: tm的bundle也只是支持不同语言，没有太大的意思
<ofan> 不像eclipse和vs那样
<Guest4832> 著名的Ruby作者，matz曾写过一篇文章介绍，他是如何在学习使用emacs的过程中受到启发，创作了ruby
 * readonly 刷openwrt好麻烦，不搞了
<Guest4832> 以至于，不用emacs，不想写任何东西（代码，文档）
<piggybox> 还好不是茶饭不思
<mugebjgd> 罩杯爪哇？
<cupjava> readonly: 第一次听说这个东西，省的买开发板了
<ofan> cupjava: 那只是个rom
<cupjava> mugebjgd: 当时受到java类骗人广告的影响，后来知道上当了
<ofan> 开发板还是要买
<mugebjgd> cupjava: 于是你为了纪念这次上当 就取名为这个？
<cupjava> ofan: 网上说买个无线路由器就可以学习MIPS的开发了
<cupjava> mugebjgd: 当时取的名字，一直用了很多年
<ofan> cupjava: 只是学习 不用路由器都行
<readonly> happyaron: 是真的吗
<cupjava> ofan: MIPS的开发板普遍还是比较贵的。
<cupjava> piggybox: 键盘用HHKB+emacs/vim，很爽
<mugebjgd> hhkb是什么
<cupjava> HHKB是Happy Hacking KeyBoard的缩写，一款小巧的非接点电容式键盘，键帽材质为PBT
<mugebjgd> cupjava: 给个图
<piggybox> 其实苹果上代的透明键盘很好，现在的超薄键盘不怎么符合人体工学
<cupjava> http://www.erji.net/attachment/Mon_0811/8_40275_0201a3a7fab83d6.jpg
<cupjava> 这个是黑色的版本
<cupjava> 这个键盘是sun type 3 布局，control键在A的旁边（SHIFT键上面）
<piggybox> ctrl键的位置很爽
<cupjava> ESC键在普通键盘的~的位置，小拇指可以轻松够到
<mugebjgd> 从来不用小母指
<cupjava> ubuntu 12.04下好了
<mugebjgd> 一般都用中指
<mugebjgd> ubuntu.....
<cupjava> 我用vi的时候也是主要用食指按ESC
<mugebjgd> 食指就太远了
<mugebjgd> 中指正合适
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还是学java吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: c/c++这里不好找 职位少多了
<cupjava> alvin_rxg: Java现在成长起来了，语言排名第一
<alvin_rxg> 不就是 android 么？其他还有什么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: android? 你基本上找不到
<piggybox> 企业系统
<cupjava> alvin_rxg: 企业级jee
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: spring jboss hibernate Juint Jmeter
<piggybox> 不过java那套系统学起来比较累
<cupjava> 其实，现在Java之所以火，一是性能可以，二是学习和使用的人多了，人才储备比较好。其实Java的面相对象机制被很多批评，是“厚胶合层”的代表
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 职位多啊
<piggybox> cupjava:  还有就是已有的库非常多
<cupjava> piggybox: 是的
<piggybox> cupjava:  面向对象不说了，语法还很啰嗦。java对生产力的最大贡献是普及了垃圾回收
<cupjava> piggybox: 是的，现在的语言很多都有了GC
<Laputa> 有人会设置SSL 嘛
<Laputa> SSL 能不能支持一个域名，两个ip 服务器阿
<mugebjgd> 网上裸照事件闹疯力
<mugebjgd> http://www.iimmgg.com/gallery/g9cdec57288d68186a5a45d8cce577f98/
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y Free Image Hosting - Image Upload - Image Host - Free hosted at iimmgg.com
<cupjava> Laputa: 我曾看着教程给FreeBSD上的apache设置过ssl
<ofan> Laputa: ip无所谓，域名要跟授权的一样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看了那个裸照套图了么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没
<mugebjgd> ofan: g+上都闹疯了
<ofan> 卧槽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 随处都是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 档的官啊
<mugebjgd> ofan http://www.iimmgg.com/gallery/g9cdec57288d68186a5a45d8cce577f98/
<Laputa> ofan: 就是我要设置一台用来开发的server。 开发的之后 hosts里面设置 域名指向 开发server
<Laputa> ofan: 那我要重新生成 crs 然后去签名嘛？ 还是把上线那台server的 crt 什么的拷贝过来就行了？
<ofan> Laputa: 拷过来就行
<ofan> mugebjgd: 5p啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 6p
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还有个照相的
<Laputa> ofan: 我试了好像不行啊。 http.conf 也设置过了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 女的太丑
<ofan> Laputa: 怎么不行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦，tmux也挑term名字
<cupjava> Laputa: 两个IP要做负载均衡么？
<Laputa> cupjava: online 的server 已经有 load balancer了。 那个是 我submit ticket 网管给弄的。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 都要挑
<Laputa> cupjava 我是设置一台专用 develop 的server
<Laputa> 在另一个服务器商
<Laputa> ofan：You attempted to reach www.***.com, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as ****
<Laputa> ofan: chrome 是这样说的
<ofan> Laputa: host name没设置对吧
<ofan> 域名要匹配
<Laputa> 哪里设置 host name ? test server 上的嘛
<ofan> Laputa: 你访问的时候不得用域名？
<ofan> 浏览器输入的得和ssl里的一样
<ofan> 本地调试，自己在/etc/hosts里设置一下就好了
<Laputa> lol 我太笨了。。 没听懂。。。
<ofan> Laputa: 你怎么登陆的？
<Laputa> 我访问的都是 https://www.domain.com。  /etc/host 设成 online的server 没问题。 develop 的server会提示 “This is probably not the site you are looking for!”
<sevk> Laputa,啥网址y Domain Name Registration and Web Hosting | Domain.com
<ofan> Laputa: hosts里把www.domain.com 设置成develop的
<cupjava> Laputa: SSLVerifyClient这个选项你设置的是什么
<Laputa> ofan: 是阿。 我现在就是把域名指向develop的server，然后通过域名访问的阿！！
<ofan> Laputa: actually reached a server identifying itself as ****  后面的跟你的域名不匹配？
<ofan> 证书导入对了应该是同一个域名
<Laputa> cupjava: 是 /etc/httpd/conf.d/ssl.conf 的设置嘛？ 我好像没有设置这个选项。
<ofan> mugebjgd: http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1662719167/
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 福根儿的相册-我又被震惊了！！！！！！！！！【贰】
<Laputa> cupjava: 只修改了 SSLEngine on，还有三个证书的位置。
<Laputa> ofan: 这么说吧，比如online server在godaddy。 test server在 bluehost。
<Laputa> ofan: 修改了域名指向bluehost 之后， 显示错误是： but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as bluehost
<ofan> Laputa: 改域名了？
<Laputa> 没阿。 都是访问的同一个域名， 只是 hosts 改了下 ip 而已！！！
<Laputa> ofan:  都是访问的同一个域名， 只是 hosts 改了下 ip 而已！！！
<ofan> Laputa: 那就是证书没设置对
<ofan> identifying itself as ... 应该是你证书里的域名
<cupjava> Laputa: 要不然，你然后重做一套签名、密钥，试试看（备份原来的）
<Laputa> cupjava: 恩。我准备在develop server上重新生成一份试试
<Laputa> godaddy 都没个online客服，妈的
<mugebjgd> ofan: ps高手
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哈哈哈
<ofan> Laputa: 自己生成的 浏览器还是会报错
<ofan> 出门买个披萨
<Administ`> 休息了
<mugebjgd> Administ`: 用win的
<mugebjgd> 靠 安装的时候错了 把swap和home弄反了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<ofan> swap不能挂载 怎么弄反的
<mugebjgd> ofan: sda2 和 sda3反了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 安装的时候就是反的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 设置swap分区挂载点应该会报错吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不会
<mugebjgd> ofan: 因为大小无所谓
<ofan> 不会吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正好安装的时候反了
<ofan> 重装吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 为什么重装？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 重写fstab就行了
<ofan> 分区格式都错了
<mugebjgd> ofan: home和swap
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怕什么
<ofan> 我记得swap根本没法挂载
<ofan> 都不是文件系统
<ofan> flipboard还支持人人
<ofan> 不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是swap和home弄反了 本来大的是home 给了swap
<mugebjgd> ofan: 重新mkfs就是了
<ofan> 奥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是xfce好用啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这频道的ssl端口是啥？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 7000
<sevk>  06:44
<ofan> sevk: 你起床了？
<sevk> ofan, 你说对了。  ㍟ 
<ofan> sevk: 哟呵
<piggybox> sevk是bot?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 中括号里面的代表什么?????????????//
<piggybox> …你看见的[]里代表irc这边说话人的id. 你的名字同样在irc这边也加[]
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] [ircbot] [piggybox]前面的那个是机器人,就是当翻译的是不,后面那个是用户?
<piggybox> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 那有时看见三四个中括号的呢??????????????
<piggybox> 这就不知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 朋友,知道ubuntu12.04的中文频道不?
<piggybox> 这个就是吧
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这些个说的我都不知道所云
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我是说有没有个新手区之类的
<piggybox> 好像没有
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用irc怎么进入这里????????????
<piggybox> 你需要一个irc客户端，然后登陆freenode.net这个irc服务器，加入ubuntu-cn这个频道。不过你现在用gtalk也一样看见这里的对话
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用的是empathy
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么要密码了?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么加入频道
<piggybox> "/j #ubuntu-cn" 用引号里的命令
<hutu> 对没对
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 哦,对了
<hutu> 娃哈哈
<hutu> 哈娃娃
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用irc要进入哪个频道是不是就用/j #???就可以了?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-10
<hutu> 怎么都在加入而不说话????????????
<ofan> hutu: 都没起床
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ofan
<roylez_> tenzu_: 叫兽早
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • rdesktop连接到WINDOWS的IP后，出现连接被对端重置，请高手指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383757 代码如下： rdesktop 102.213.198.45:15017 ERROR: recv: 连接被对端重置 请高手指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 rollce1983 — 2012-08-10 8:53
<tenzu_> roy
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我怎么带尾巴了
<tenzu_> pityonline: P姐早
<pityonline> tenzu_: 带尾巴的疼教授早
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<tenzu> 终于没尾巴了
<tenzu> 似乎用ipv6连irc就很少断线
<Oooops> 表示你们年轻，正辰勃。
<jusss> 请教个shell script问题，read fileusr     filename=${fileusr:-"filename"}
<jusss> 括号里面的是啥意思？
<Oooops> 就是如果第一个参数没有。就缺省使用后面的
<jusss> :-是分割符？
<Oooops> 特殊符号，算分隔符吧。
<jusss> 这个，如果要搜这方面的东东，那个关键字是？
<Oooops> bash 字符串 特殊用法？
<jusss> date1=$(date --date='2 days ago' +%y%m%d)
<jusss> 我搜搜
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 怎么叫这个了?
<Oooops> 以后，这个nick就是我正式的op nick。
<Oooops> 我要掐蛋蛋
<imadper> Oooops: 这个名字好受呀...
<Oooops> imadper: 可怜的。上次海盗湾下的机械师，居然，，，居然播放出错。
<hamo> imadper: 为啥好受？
<imadper> Oooops: 一看名字就觉得你是等着被adam踢.
<Oooops> 这nick就是为了让蛋蛋看着恐惧的。
<imadper> hamo: 什么时候喊oops? 不是被人踢了一脚的时候喊吗?
<Oooops> 一看就是op
<Oooops> lol
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, gaoji
<imadper> Oooops: 用过xfontsel没呀, 神?
<Oooops> 那啥时代的了。现在还用
<Oooops> ？
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求词典 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383762 哪位大牛给个12.04用的电子词典吧，活不下去了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lonely-twentynine — 2012-08-10 9:31
<_Snakepit> 大家早上好
<imadper> Oooops: 还行吧, 我的stumpwm, 改不了字体
<imadper> Oooops: 应该说改不了中文字体...
<Oooops> stumpwm?
<Oooops> 你搞啥。wm?
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, 是wm
<Oooops> 都没听说过。别是gtk1的wm吧。
<imadper> Oooops: 没啥人用而已
<Oooops> 太老式的，没必要折腾
<imadper> Oooops: 挺新的...
<Oooops> 看下依赖，是啥环境的。gtk2?
<imadper> Oooops: 怎么看?
<Oooops> 依赖于: dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info, clisp-module-clx | cl-clx-sbcl | cmucl-source,
<Oooops>            cl-ppcre
<Oooops> 这。。。。
<Oooops> 啥都lisp的。这字体难搞了。
<Oooops> 多半不认fontconfig
<imadper> 恩, 不认
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋又WFH啊..
<adam8157> hamo: 上午而已
<Oooops> 所以嘛。没必要折腾
<imadper> Oooops: 先在显示不了中文, 我怀疑是字体问题
<imadper> Oooops: 没有其他合适的了
<Oooops> 是起点太低了。
<Oooops> xfontsel也难说支持。
<imadper> Oooops: 略低...
<imadper> Oooops: 那东西我不会用呀. 设置完了之后直接点退出就行?
<Oooops> 连xlib都不依赖啊
<Oooops> xfontsel，就是让你选择，然后复制那行字体设置的写法啊
<imadper> Oooops: 这东西貌似只要有cl就可以了...
<imadper> Oooops: 哦, 那不管用呀...
<Oooops> 那你找cfy去搞。这太bt了。
<Oooops> xft的写法。
<imadper> Oooops: 写法是xfontsel的写法
<UbuntuTalk> [普华之光] 问下有，没有pidgin-lwqq 项目 ?
<imadper> Oooops: 但是换成中文字体之后就不能用了
<Oooops> 这啥都不支持的。估计啥环境变量都没设置。你的gtk/qt软件，当然不显示中文
<Oooops> 全套自己设置gtkrc去吧
<Oooops> 这wm估计就不管任何环境设置
<cfy> 囧
<imadper> Oooops: gtk的软件是中文的
<imadper> cfy: 囧哥好~
<cfy> ee又改名了。。
<Oooops> 看。 cfy来了
<Oooops> 你们两继续
<cfy> Oooops: ee,flvcd.com和flvxz.com用的貌似是类似或者一样的技术。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 那个jiong是怎么打出来的?
<cfy> Oooops: 解析一个youku.com的电视剧,21集给解析成20了。。
<cfy> Oooops: 两个都是。。
<imadper> 糊涂蚂蚁.... 糊涂徐...
<cfy> Oooops: 爱情公寓 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM3MjYxNTU2.html
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y 爱情公寓 第三季 21 飞越创界山（上）—在线播放—《爱情公寓 第三季》—电视剧—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<Oooops> 不清楚如何解析的。
<cfy> 直接打
<Oooops> cfy: 安装一个letv，在线看
<cfy> fcitx
<cfy> Oooops: youku.com也能在线看阿。。。可是我不喜欢在线看
<cfy> imadper: 大师好
<Oooops> 搞清楚，letv安装在手机看的。
<cfy> Oooops: 哦。手机屏幕多小阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不好了...
<cfy> imadper: 怎么不好了？
<Oooops> 和电视的分辨率比，够了啊
<cfy> Oooops: 哦？
<imadper> cfy: 我的wm的提示窗口 不能显示中文.
<cfy> imadper: 囧。。。我还在sawfish
<imadper> cfy: 本来想写一个跟erc通信, 有人叫我就提示一下的
<imadper> cfy: 好用吗?
<cfy> imadper: 只不过把screen换成了tmux
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] cfy:那个字怎么打出来的
<cfy> imadper: 好用阿，
<imadper> cfy: 我只用guake而已...
<cfy> tuto.mayi
<cfy> 直接打阿，囧
<cfy> jiong
<imadper> 实在不行, 你复制下来, 每次粘贴, 糊涂蚂蚁
<cfy> imadper: guake是啥？不过我想page up....好像tmux很麻烦的样子。。。一定要C-x [然后再弄...
<imadper> guake是一个terminal 而已
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 能不能用五笔?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用哪几个字母
<cfy> imadper:哦，我一直跟着 Oooops 用xterm
<cfy> imadper: 不过 Oooops 不一定在用 xterm了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 用的ibus的极点
<Oooops> 我的xterm，有无限的窗口啊。不需要detach的。lol
<cfy> 五笔的话，找本辞典，貌似有些有说怎么打的
<Oooops> 比guake啥的好多了
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> Oooops: screen么？
<Oooops> nnnd 才不是
<cfy> Oooops: 那怎么搞的？
<imadper> Oooops: 那你用啥?
<Oooops> 无限窗口
<cfy> Oooops: 无限开xterm?
<Oooops> 标准的雷神终端
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 不明白
<Oooops> 带彩色的。
<cfy> Oooops: 那开20个，任务栏还能用么？
<Oooops> 从不进任务栏。
<cfy> Oooops: 就是底下或者顶端的 '状态栏' ?
<Oooops> 雷神终端，哪里还放任务栏哦
<Oooops> 唉
<cfy> 雷神终端？
<cfy> Oooops: 求截图
<cfy> Oooops: 看山去很nb的样子
<imadper> Oooops: 听起来很厉害
<Oooops> 几年前，有截图
<Oooops> 论坛好多
<cfy> Oooops: ...
<cfy> Oooops: 我洗衣服去。。
<imadper> cfy: 贤惠
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这上面能上图??????????
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么上
<Oooops> .fvwm/xterm_color_corner.pl
<cfy> imadper: 留在学校苦逼阿。。。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 没洗衣机。。。
<yandong> 各位， 我想使用mount挂载qcow2格式的镜像，怎么做？  http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_64006
<sevk> yandong,啥网址y mount挂载qcow2格式 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<imadper> ........... cfy 悲剧
<tenzu> 主席肘了, 囡囡来了
<ofan> 编译了一晚上了....
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 我捡了4只小狗。
<lainme> tenzu: 早上好
<ofan> 128核的都不够编译的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编译啥？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 升级包
<ofan> macports
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽...
<WhiteMoon> aix下有个portmir 可以共享终端屏幕，linux下有没有类似的程序？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 什么东东
<Cherrot> 昨天升级显卡驱动 结果重启就被催了
<byNcz> 是什么显卡？
<byNcz> 我也想装驱动
<byNcz> nvidia的？
 * gfrog 早
<Cherrot> ATI 4250 HD集显   开源驱动
<Cherrot> byNcz: 开源驱动都能悲催 唉
<byNcz> 装ati公司出的显卡啊
<yandong> gfrog: 能不能帮我看一下这个问题啊
<gfrog> yandong: 啊？
<Cherrot> byNcz: 不喜欢闭源驱动，而且性能没什么差异
<gfrog> yandong: mount qcow2? 不用libguestfs没办法。
<ofan> 差多了
<gfrog> yandong: mount显然不认识qcow2
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] i5 集显呢???
<yandong> gfrog: qemu-nbd不是说也可以的么
<gfrog> yandong: 没用过这货呢。
<yandong> gfrog: libguetfs有点慢，挂载一个3G的需要36秒
<byNcz> 没装过开源的 我一直装闭源的nvidia驱动
<gfrog> yandong: 不至于吧。。。
<yandong> gfrog: 使用mount之需要0.15秒
<Cherrot> 重新配置软件包为什么还是不行呢？ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 这个
<Cherrot> byNcz: 不过NVidia好像没有64位的驱动 :D
<byNcz> 可以写在 fstab 中
<gfrog> yandong: 这些我不熟，block device本来就不是强项，而且还不是我们组负责的玩意。。
<byNcz> 我的是老机器 nvidia 7400
<yandong> gfrog: 这次少了一些，需要17秒左右
<yandong> real	0m17.643s
<yandong> user	0m13.777s
<yandong> sys	0m3.008s
<byNcz> 256m 的显存
<yandong> gfrog: 你是libguestfs小组的？
<gfrog> yandong: nope
<hamo> gfrog: libguestfs...这么gaoji
<gfrog> hamo: 乃也很gaoji呢。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • sourceforge.net打不开了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383767 sourceforge.net打不开了 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxkinger — 2012-08-10 10:32
<huntxu> hamo: gfrog 你們一起gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 让她记得check邮件
 * tenzu 围观gaoji
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<hamo> adam8157 人呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 推荐给二爷那边了
<hamo> adam8157 fs test?
<adam8157> hamo: 被退信了...
<adam8157> hamo: 她的126邮箱跟我说这是垃圾邮件... 直接给我退了
<adam8157> adam8157: 问她要个别的邮箱...
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道看简历邮箱不是第一要求嘛，没有不用gmail直接pass掉的规则？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 126真奇葩...
<hamo> gfrog: 额...不能对妹纸要求太多...
<gfrog> hamo: 那对妹纸要求啥？
<hamo> gfrog: 面容姣好，身材苗条...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃那是找女盆友。
<imadper> gfrog: hamo 也可能是找基友. 要求是一样的
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 移动硬盘肿么说？ 外国人有这玩意木有？
<tenzu> gfrog: portable harddisk
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来是有的，哈哈
<hamo> adam8157 等我问问啊
<adam8157> gfrog: Portable Hard Drive   cc tenzu
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得FS那边对她要求比较高
<tenzu> adam8157: removable hdd
<adam8157> gfrog: 或Portable External Hard Drive
<pityonline> adam8157: 有空往我的迅雷离线里添加任务的时候帮我续一下期哦
<gfrog> tenzu: 谢教授
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<tenzu> gfrog: 平身
<gfrog> tenzu: 扎
<adam8157> pityonline: 续期?
<adam8157> hamo: 果真是因人设岗啊...
<pityonline> adam8157: 全选任务，更多，续期
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<adam8157> pityonline: - -
<pityonline> adam8157: 因为我不常上，所以很多占用空间太大而又没来得及下载的任务就过期了
<adam8157> hamo: 内幕, 不告诉你
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗！
<gfrog> adam8157: 有潜规则呢。
<gfrog> hamo: ^
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 在哪儿呢
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 cm
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: ...
<jusss> Oooops: 修改环境变量LANG能改变shell的输出语言吗？俺在tty下收到的都是方块字，想把utf 8改为english
<Oooops> 修改LC_ALL
<jusss> Oooops: 也是环境变量？
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这个好像只有本次登录有效?
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 昨天你jay1，ping咋样
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家帮我看一下，我对安装vmware-tools最后出现的提示的理解是否正确 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383772 安装了vmware-tools，最后出现了一些提示，如下，附带加上我的理解，原文是英文，汉字是我打的，你看理解和做法对不对 To enable advanced X features (e.g., guest resolutio …
<Oooops> ● type en
<Oooops> en 是 `export LC_ALL=C' 的别名
<Oooops> ● type cn
<Oooops> cn 是 `export LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8' 的别名
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: .
<Oooops> 酷胖。胖胖。大胖子。
<jusss> Oooops: 俺的环境变量里没LC_ALL
<jusss> Oooops: 把.profile里面的LANG改成英语的可以输出英文信息吗？
<gfrog> Oooops: oops
<jusss> gfrog: 修改.profile里面的LANG能改变tty输出的语言信息吗？
<Oooops> 不是给你2个alias了嘛
<jusss> 现在的LANG="zh_CN.utf8"
<jusss> Oooops: 看不懂alias...
<jusss> Oooops: LC_ALL，俺这没这个环境变量，难道shell是根据这个变量决定输出语言的？
<Oooops> 。。那你掐死自己。要不赶紧去看懂。
<Oooops> 当然
<jusss> Oooops: 那个LC_ALL=C是posix ?
<Cherrot> gdm就是被lightdm取代的那个东西吧？
<namoamitabuddha> lightdm 不好
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何让ubuntu支持这样的写法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383777 #!/bin/bash # 输出九九乘法表 i=1 while [ $i -le 9 ] do j=1 while [ $j -le $i ] do echo -en $"${j}x${i}=$[i*j]\t" let j++ done echo let i++ done 在RHEL里 就可以运行，为啥在ubuntu这里就出错了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08- …
<namoamitabuddha> 要轻量还是 SLiM
<Cherrot> Networkmanager 可以在命令行下操作的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 可以
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 不知道你要用Networkmanger设置什么
<Cherrot> 恩 我去瞅瞅  打算重装 ubuntu-desktop 解决一下low graphics mode 的问题……
<Cherrot> 终端下联网 eth0 dhcp
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 不是ifconfig etho up吗？
<Cherrot> 不需要其他配置就可以是吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 不是很清楚
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 你试一下
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 先
<Cherrot> 哦好的 我去爬一爬。  家里的电脑，得下班才能试验
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 恩
<Cherrot> 陈兴龙 用虚拟机试了一下，果然可以 :) 谢谢哦
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 客气啦
<imadper> cfy: oneonone.el : makes Emacs do one-frame-per-buffer, so you can control emacs buffers better in StumpWM
<cfy> imadper: 阿？
<imadper> cfy: i can't speak chinese since I just change to gdm
<imadper> cfy: shit fcitx
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: have you tried that extension?
<cfy> imadper: nope
<imadper> cfy: which is better? startup a wm with gdm or with xinit?
<cfy> imadper: i use slim and write sawifsh in .xinitrc
<imadper> Oooops: ^^^
<cfy> imadper: i use slim and write sawifsh into .xinitrc
<imadper> cfy: o?  so you start slim first?
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<Oooops> cfy: u QQ tenzu
<cfy> Oooops: 阿？
<imadper> cfy: why not xinit
<cfy> Oooops: qq?
<cfy> imadper: xinit/
<cfy> imadper: xinit?
<Oooops> 你蛋蛋疼。谁xinit里面再启动slim哦
<cfy> Oooops: 什么阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: qq means gaoji.      u qq tenzu means u gaoji with tenzu
<Oooops> slim不是完整的dm?
<cfy> imadper: i slim to login
<Oooops> ..
<cfy> imadper: then exec .xinitrc
<imadper> cfy: gaoji!
<cfy> Oooops: 阿。。。。qq还有这个意思阿
<cfy> imadper: .....
<Oooops> QQ means 蛋蛋
<cfy> Oooops: 蛋蛋...
<imadper> cfy: tenzu means pain
<Oooops> 被2根针戳破了的蛋蛋。
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: 会不会玩 nethack
<cfy> Oooops: imadper: gaoji...
<Oooops> 不会
<imadper> Oooops: ee dou bu hui. wo geng bu hui le
<gfrog> Oooops: 有两根针的蛋蛋。
<imadper> adam8157_away: morning
<adam8157> imadper: .
<Oooops> 本来想回家的。nnnd
<cfy> ....
<cfy> Oooops: 想回家+1
<imadper> adam8157: how you startup your awesome? by gdm or xinit?
<Oooops> 10点准备回家。
<Oooops> 结果，唉
<imadper> cfy: +1
<adam8157> imadper: startx
<imadper> adam8157: So, your awesome can display chinese?
<Oooops> 你们都sb到cli启动了啊
<adam8157> imadper: sure
<cfy> imadper: sawfish多好用哦
<adam8157> Oooops: auto login的
<imadper> adam8157: I mean , your tray or panel can display chinese?
<adam8157> imadper: sure
<cfy> imadper: sawfish完美显示哦
<imadper> adam8157: ..........
<Oooops> 嘛。startx前，就要登录啊
<adam8157> imadper: awesome supports fontconfig
<Oooops> cfy: 啥不显示哦。这。。。
<imadper> cfy: project's home page.
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<imadper> adam8157: doesn't like Lua
<cfy> imadper: 喜欢lisp么？
<adam8157> imadper: Lua is great
<imadper> adam8157: a programming language about ws
<cfy> imadper: (bind-keys window-keymap "W-t" (lambda ()(jump-or-exec "tmux42" "xterm -e tmux")))
<imadper> cfy: I use stumpwm since I like lisp
<cfy> imadper: 方便吧。简单吧
<imadper> cfy: and emacs
<imadper> cfy: (define-key *top-map* (kbd "XF86AudioRaiseVolume") "exec aumix -v +1")
<cfy> imadper: 哦。都差不多。。。
<imadper> cfy: the same with your shitfish
<cfy> imadper: why it came to be shiftfish....
<imadper> cfy: I forget the real name of shitfish. maybe swafish?
<imadper> oh, sawfish
<cfy> imadper: faint
<imadper> cfy: does sawfish have a tray?
<cfy> imadper: i use tint2
<imadper> cfy: how about mode-line .just like emacs's
<cfy> imadper: if use press the second key on you mouse,it will also popup a menu
<cfy> imadper: it's awesome
<imadper> cfy: lunch
<cfy> imadper: you can control throth cli or emacs mode(repl)
<imadper> chi fan
<cfy> imadper: haoba
<jlzhang> 尝试ArchLinux失败，重返Ubuntu 11.04。娃哈哈
 * adam8157 T430u不错...
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 感觉自己不会用c++写个实用程序，请前辈指教这个时候应该怎么学？先谢了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383783 看了《c++探秘：68讲贯穿c++》、《c++ primer》之后，了解了c++的语法，感觉自己还是不会用c++编个有用的Linux系统下的程序，想找源代码学点经验，网上找了， …
<judezhan> 你想写什么样的程序？有UI的？还是Textmode？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我土豪同事让我推荐耳塞, 1000左右的, 有啥推荐么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有苹果产品么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有, 如果出了下一代iPod Classic的话倒是可以考虑
<bluezd> adam8157: ......
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你高数如何
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忘光了
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我可是物理系, 数学比工科难一个档次的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  最近我用计算机的观点去想了下微积分 感觉很好理解 tnnd 可惜我已经不在大学了
<piggybox> adam8157:  耳塞？还是耳机？
<palomino|working> 土豪同事...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 毛 自从你们牛先师以后  物理都跟数学挂钩了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微积分... 高中的事情了
<adam8157> piggybox: 耳塞
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是文科 大学学的
 * adam8157 cx200 amazon特价199啊
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我对1k的完全不懂了。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 自然哲学的数学原理 哼哼
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我也不懂啊, 和土豪不在一个次元, 555
<ggarlic> adam8157: B&O有款耳塞，1k多
<ofan> adam8157: 物理应该算理科
<adam8157> ofan: 嗯 我是理学学士
<imadper> adam8157: do not buy cx200
<adam8157> imadper: 那你给土豪推荐个
<ofan> 我日 现在还没编译完
<imadper> adam8157: price?
<ofan> 受不了了
<imadper> adam8157: how much do you want to pay?
<adam8157> imadper: 几百的
<imadper> adam8157: in-ear?
<adam8157> imadper: 可以
<imadper> adam8157: if you use it in office or home, large head-phone is better.
<ofan> 王立军下周以“叛国罪”在成都受审 将获宽大处理
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这账户是不是也做桥接？
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在还有叛国罪？
<ofan> 什么桥接
<imadper> adam8157: i restart first
<ofan> 不知道
<imadper> adam8157: 你用吗? 过来拿我的耳机试试看?
<imadper> adam8157: 我这里有个m1
<adam8157> imadper: 你是啥的? (不是我
<adam8157> imadper: m1是啥 多少钱
<imadper> adam8157: 特价680买的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> imadper: 土豪...
<imadper> adam8157: 不是你买呀...
<imadper> adam8157: no, 我不是.
<ggarlic> adam8157: m1 不错的说～
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 后面那条街酸奶店关了, 555
<imadper> adam8157: 我当时在学校管理服务器, 人家给我钱才买的
<adam8157> m1 是啥牌?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ??!!
<imadper> ggarlic: 恩, 我喜欢那个风格
<imadper> adam8157: 算是歌德
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为啥, 两个阿姨挺好的
<imadper> adam8157: m1是标准的美国风格
<namoamitabuddha> Linux 里面 tab 展开和收起来的命令叫做啥
<namoamitabuddha> 忘了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 晓不得, 换成米粉店了...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 是 expand 么？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<imadper> adam8157: 入耳的话, 可以考虑se215或者um1
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 空格 -> tab
<adam8157> imadper: 土豪瞩目啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我忘记指令名字了
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道谁买, 那个人听啥音乐?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我没明白你要啥
<imadper> adam8157: 毛, 你这个壕
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 难道是说tr?
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 啊 你说那个 我不晓得 这是shell相关的 问 MeaCulpa  roylez
<adam8157> bluezd: 你听啥的?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157:        expand - convert tabs to spaces
<namoamitabuddha> 反过来的
<namoamitabuddha> convert spaces to tabs
<bluezd> adam8157: 流行的啊
<ggarlic> namoamitabuddha: man的结果是。。。see also unexpand
<namoamitabuddha> ggarlic: 谢谢了
 * adam8157 土豪现身, 大家上
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于Ubuntu 12.04安装的小提示PS：新手，望鼓励！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383786 这几天安装了Ubuntu 12.04，一开始实在原来的win7上安装的，后来导致了win7无法进入系统，只好重新格式化硬盘后再安装，按照网上的帖子提示，又安装了一遍Ubuntu12.04，还是无法进入 …
<imadper> bluezd: 预算多少呀, 壕
<bluezd> imadper: 1000 以下
<imadper> bluezd: 欧美流行的话考虑下sr80?
<namoamitabuddha> ggarlic: 那里面假如一个空格和一个 tab 都能实现，是用空格还是 tab
<bluezd> imadper: 我不想要头戴试的
<imadper> bluezd: 哦, se215?
<jyfl987> 单手键盘有人玩么
<imadper> jyfl987: 买不起
<namoamitabuddha> 大多数人都玩 QWERTY 键盘
<imadper> jyfl987: 等你开公司挣了大钱之后, 给我买一个吧
<imadper> jyfl987: cfy 用了一个脑惨的键盘, 你可以找他问问
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez 
<bluezd> imadper: 这个貌似还不错，考虑考虑
<imadper> bluezd: 这个声音比较刺激. 你听男声还是女声?
<imadper> bluezd: 还是听乐器?
<ofan> 还没编译完
<imadper> bluezd: 没听过的耳机不能说不错, 因为风格很可能不适合
<bluezd> imadper: 分这么细啊，男的女的我都听啊
<ggarlic> namoamitabuddha: 我没用过，我只是man了一下。。不好意思。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/224019 牛蛋蛋～
<imadper> bluezd: sf5吧那就
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你妹...
 * imadper 憋出内伤
<piggybox> 有个搞音乐的朋友以前对我说能不用就别用耳机，伤耳膜
<imadper> piggybox: 错了
<imadper> piggybox: 完全错了
<imadper> piggybox: 保护听力的机构会推荐你用入耳式的耳机的
<imadper> piggybox: 搞音乐的不是学医的..
<ofan> 入耳n年了 都没事
<imadper> ofan: 入耳对耳朵好的. 至少比别的设备好. er4p那个公司叫啥来的? 就是一个研究听力保护的机构, 出的耳机就是入耳的
<ofan> 入耳呆久了 耳朵会痛
<ofan> 我都磨出茧子了
<imadper> ofan: 买westone的耳机, c套
<piggybox> imadper:  这个研究机构还是盈利性机构啊？
<ofan> 要买也买ue的
<imadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.28&id=12961498692
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 疯卖 comply 海绵套 t500 t200 t100 t400 tx500 tx400 tx100 C套-淘宝网
<imadper> piggybox: 不了解. 以前是一个助听器公司旗下的研究所吧. 我记得是
<piggybox> 虽然理论上说入耳应该好于非入耳，因为后者外部噪音大容易导致音量调高
<imadper> piggybox: 对. 但是容易滋生细菌. 所以需要好的耳棉
<ofan> imadper: 我用不了淘宝
<Cherrot> 保护听力就尽量不带耳机。。。
<ofan> 用音响
<imadper> ofan: amazon.com 也有吧?
<ofan> 太贵
<piggybox> imadper:  但是我朋友说入耳还是不如喇叭。他好几个音乐界的朋友长期带耳机都有听力衰退问题
<gfrog> adam8157: openshift bug一坨坨啊
<imadper> piggybox: 箱子不如入耳的.
<Cherrot> bug一坨坨～
<piggybox> gfrog:  安心用heroku吧
<ofan> 箱子才好
<ofan> 入耳主要是隔音好
<piggybox> 那种把耳朵包起来的大耳机隔音也不错
<ofan> 那种的夹耳朵
<imadper> piggybox: 看开放式还是封闭式了
<imadper> piggybox: 我的m1完全不隔音
<ofan> 影响血液循环
<imadper> ofan: 有个参数, 叫耳压... 一般的监听耳机耳压会大一些.
<gfrog> piggybox: 不要。
<piggybox> ofan:  那是还不够大，压着耳郭。更大的从外面包住耳朵
<ofan> piggybox: 再大就太沉了
<imadper> ofan: 德国大湿....
<imadper> ofan: 轻的很, 很大...
<ofan> 压脖子
<pylaurent> piggybox: 包得不好会被卡成招风耳
<piggybox> 哈哈
<ofan> imadper: 轻的说明单元不行
<imadper> ofan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12&id=15793276198&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y （安润直销店）德国大师 GMP435S 低阻旗舰 德国原产 送备耳送包-tmall.com天猫
<ofan> 这也叫大？
<imadper> ofan: 实际很大. 绝对包耳.
<ofan> 夹耳朵又夹脑袋
<imadper> ofan: 你耳朵异于常人吗?
<ofan> 不方便
<imadper> ofan: 带着很舒服的... 我试过...
<jyfl987> imadper: sony不是有个骨感的么
<imadper> jyfl987: 国产山寨的手机早就骨感传导了
<ofan> 这价格 这阻抗只能是动圈的吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 那是附带的按摩功能吧
<imadper> ofan: 大耳机有动铁的吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 骨感传导... 按摩... 我没试过...
<jyfl987> imadper: 可以让妹子试试
<imadper> jyfl987: 我去的耳机店都没有这种nb的东西
<piggybox> ofan:  这是我现在用的大耳机 http://www.audio-technica.com/cgi-bin/product_search/headphones/headphones_cat.pl?select_multiple_3=Audiophile A700 还是挺轻的
<imadper> piggybox: 铁三角, tokyohot指定专用耳机
<ofan> 打不开
<imadper> ofan: 我也打不开
<ofan> imadper: 所以说大耳机很挫
<piggybox> imadper：。。。
<ofan> 烧大耳机的都有点毛病
<imadper> piggybox: AV影音欣赏是人们日常生活中主要的多媒体欣赏之一，铁三角推出的ATH-P100M就是一款针对AV影视欣赏开发的产品，这款耳机现在市场上报价为178元
<pylaurent> AV影音= =。
<jyfl987> imadper: 专门针对AV影视欣赏 额  难道带按摩功能？
<pylaurent> 。。。
<ofan> 7.1环绕立体声
<jyfl987> ofan: 另赠 usb外设 按摩机械手
<jyfl987> 带轻度电击功能
<piggybox> 电视用的那种AV端子岂不是。。。
 * Cherrot AV影视欣赏  Orz...
<piggybox> ofan:  刚才那个连接好像要cookie, 给你个amazon的 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-AUD-ATH-A700-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1344577976&sr=8-15&keywords=audio+technica
<sevk> piggybox,啥网址y Amazon.com: Audio Technica ATH-A700 Headphones: Electronics
<imadper> piggybox: a700? 壕!
 * imadper 这才是壕 piggybox !!!   cc adam8157 
<piggybox> imadper:  晕，你这么鸡动
<ofan> piggybox: 太长了，打不开
<imadper> piggybox: ofan bluezd 看评论,第一个 http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A10-099-5C7/ReviewReplies-2063598.htm
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y p**nceloveme对“Creative 创新 Aurvana In-Ear 3 双平衡电枢驱动监听级入耳式耳机听感秒杀UM2,高达98%的环境降噪,顶级高低音无源分频设计,监听神器!”的评论 - 新蛋中国
<ofan> 。。
<piggybox> imadper:  orz
<ofan> 不能换线？
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 又一个fcitx的皮肤。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383792 貌似还有点问题，先把fskin弄上来看看吧。至于安装方法，直接扔给fcitx-skin-installer算了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 YeLee — 2012-08-10 14:00
<imadper> piggybox: 铁三角的女声都很毒, 看老师的片子很好的
<zhpeng> 药， 药 药  切克闹！
<imadper> 煎饼果子来一套
<jyfl987> adam8157: 亚马逊真的能1天到？ 我昨天下的单子 现在还没到呢
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 要要要 切个桃
<gfrog> zhpeng: 乃要吃药？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这个跟rp有关呢骚年。
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393195
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 评点酒后的傻缺们。乱性过头了吧 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那又如何 rp不能吃桃？
<tenzu> adam8157: amazon.cn上买东西靠谱么?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说amazon
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~!
<adam8157> tenzu: 相当靠谱
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 还行吧 我买过不少次
<adam8157> banban竟然在
<ofan> Found 1465 broken file(s), matching files to ports
<tenzu> adam8157: 那我去注册一个帐号...
<ofan> Found 14 broken port(s), determining rebuild order
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 如果是电子产品 还是京东
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 或者新蛋
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哼 那阿蛋还天天给亚马逊做免费五毛
<jyfl987> 早知道我就上京东了 我就买两个u盘而已
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987: newegg.com.cn
<zhpeng> 你们这些俗人，要买东西肯定先去 http://www.smzdm.com/ 看一眼啊
<sevk> zhpeng,啥网址y 什么值得买|高性价比网购产品推荐。网上购物,网购,海淘,海外购,特价,打折,优惠券,公用券
<zhpeng> sevk, go fuck yourself
<imadper> zhpeng: 每次都看, 每次都错过...
<jyfl987> imadper: 已经买了 nnd
<imadper> jyfl987: http://www.smzdm.com/telcast-taipower-knight-series-3-0-64gb-u-disk-brown-210-yuan-back-to-100-yuan-vouchers.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y TELCAST 台电 骑士系列 3.0 64GB U盘 咖啡色　210元（返100元代金券）»什么值得买
<jyfl987> 不过关键是要送货及时 今天周五 他要不送 那就得下周了
<ofan> 肯定得下周
<jyfl987> imadper: 3.0的不好看
<imadper> jyfl987: http://www.smzdm.com/sandisk-sandisk-extreme-the-cz80-high-speed-usb-flash-drives-16gb-usb3-read-190-write-55-129-yuan.html
<sevk> imadper ⇪ ti: SanDisk 闪迪 Extreme CZ80 高速优盘（16GB、USB3、读190写55）　129元包邮»什么值得买
<imadper> jyfl987: 你看速度
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么主控的呢
<zhpeng> http://www.smzdm.com/limited-time-special-24-points-today-mainland-regions-gasoline-diesel.html
<sevk> zhpeng,啥网址y 限时特价：今日24点前 大陆地区汽油、柴油»什么值得买
<roylez> tenzu: 一早给你打招呼，现在才反应过来....
<imadper> jyfl987: 内部采用闪迪自家主控芯片，MLC储存颗粒
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个sandisk的倒是比我以前那个16G的好看
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 这里不如irc好看信息 我觉得
<jyfl987> imadper: 但是我已经下单买了两个u盘了啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 退货
<imadper> jyfl987: 跟amazon的人发站内消息就行
<jyfl987> imadper: 除非你能找到他那个主控信息 如果可以自己动手刷固件 倒是可以考虑下
<imadper> jyfl987: 直接取消送货
<jyfl987> imadper: 我不喜欢折腾这种东西
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 早知道我送你一个了 不过只有8G 金士顿的 公司赠的 我太多 用不了
<tenzu> roylez: 早上回了
<jyfl987> 自家主控芯片不支持量产  imadper
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 不好玩
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 退了
<tenzu> roylez: 我有点儿想买个路由
<roylez> jyfl987: 量产啥阿，折腾
<roylez> tenzu: 给你推荐一个 FWR171-3g
<imadper> jyfl987: 你量产干嘛?
<jyfl987> roylez: 必须得要支持量产 否则我买那么大u盘干嘛 我又不怎么看电影 就算看电影 我那都有20M宽带 在线看就可以了
<jyfl987> imadper: 做成许多虚拟光盘 把那些密钥都放进去
<tenzu> roylez: amazon上119软妹币
<roylez> tenzu: 为买了一只，另外花了40升级了rom，刷了openwrt，可以当nas，可以挂u盘下bt
<roylez> tenzu: 什么东西？
<tenzu> roylez: 就是你说的路由呗
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.amazon.cn/FAST-迅捷-FWR171-3G-150M迷你型3G无线路由器/dp/B007BKIBX0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344579444&sr=8-2
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<tenzu> roylez: 擦, 看错价格了
<roylez> tenzu: 还不错吧
<gfrog> adam8157: MIT许可的代码是不是可以直接扔进GPL许可的包里？
<gfrog> roylez: MeaCulpa jyfl987 ^
<roylez> gfrog: 母鸡
<gfrog> roylez: 帽帽主席。
<roylez> gfrog: 你操心这个肝肾马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<gfrog> roylez: 想从网上抄段代码，怕找麻烦。
<roylez> gfrog: 对于为来说，所有开放源代码的，都是 WTFPL 的
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 哥威武吧
<wzssyqa> 服务器是通过什么机制关闭的显示器?
<namoamitabuddha> xset
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 木有x阿
<roylez> wzssyqa:
<wzssyqa> roylez: 拜主席
<roylez> wzssyqa: 没显示器算不算
<roylez> wzssyqa: 直接拔了
<wzssyqa> roylez: 好主意
<roylez> wzssyqa: blade一般都这么干的
<piggybox> gfrog:  MIT和GPL应该是不兼容的。。。
<wzssyqa> roylez: 一直插着显示器的话,一会不是要给自动关闭的吗
<Guest99316> roylez: 那如果同时接多台显示器，/dev/console指哪个？
<roylez> Guest99316: 不知道...
<roylez> wzssyqa: 从来不考虑这种问题
<Guest99316> roylez: 以前不都是多人用一台机子吗。。。
<roylez> wzssyqa: 要向老美的思路学习，路灯就是不关的
<Guest99316> roylez: 难道还不是多个显示器吗？
<roylez> Guest99316: 我没经历过那个时代
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以 满足MIT的要求就行
<Guest99316> Oooops: 你经历过多人用一台机子的时代没？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 老美能抢阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天喝茶不
<Guest99316> roylez: 现在不是也有多人同时管理一台服务器的吗？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 知道了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: setterm -blank force
<kevinyings> 有人美
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 没
<kevinyings> android 的移动信号老有时有有时无
<kevinyings> 自从刷机后
<kevinyings> 外面空旷地方有的信号
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 人品问题。。。
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: cm?
<roylez> Guest99316: 只需要ssh即可
<kevinyings> 绝对不是人品，程序而已，有真正的随机码
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 你试试你的market还能登陆不？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可以，稍等
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Ice Cream Sandwich
<kevinyings> Guest99316: 可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 听你号令
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:说，是不是要翻墙的
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha: 不健康网站
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 那就不知了，俺刷了巴西的rom后就上不去了，进入工程模式试试
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 什么？
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 不需要。
<kevinyings> Guest99316:外面空旷地有的，公司里面就没了
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:自己解决了，前辈啊
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 公司有屏蔽器，lol
<gfrog> adam8157: piggybox 好吧，不纠结这货了，竟然写的不太对，还是自立更生吧。
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 你在搞啥啊
<Guest99316> namoamitabuddha: setterm -blank force真能关闭显示器？
<namoamitabuddha> Guest99316: 在 virtual console 中
<Guest99316> namoamitabuddha: tty ?
<namoamitabuddha> Guest99316: 对
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃那里有unix网络编程木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 纸版？ 借俺看看
<Guest99316> namoamitabuddha: 关掉后怎么打开？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 过去拿。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • alternate+non-pae cpu不用mini.iso也可以安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383799 我这里网络实在不敢恭维……mini装了好几次了，都是在同一个地方卡住……20M+的东西半天下不下来………… 不多说了，网上都说alternate想在non-pae cpu的机子上装就要mini的non-pae版本， …
<namoamitabuddha> Guest99316: setterm -blank poke
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 开始看unix网络编程了啊 升级了呢
<nicol> 丫，成都好热啊
<Guest99316> namoamitabuddha: 屏幕都黑了。。。考着记忆打。。。
<mao> 大家好啊
<sevk> mao, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<mao> sevk: 是机器人吗
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃知道我昨天看得神马嘛？
<jyfl987> gfrog: GEB?
<kevinyings> gfrog: 动作片
<gfrog> jyfl987: 昨天看的numa
<gfrog> kevinyings: 呸
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额  层次果然不一样了 看来过不了几天就要成正果金身了
<namoamitabuddha> Guest99316: 没办法。如果你有 X 的话，切换到 X 直接就亮了。这貌似只对 virtual consoles 起作用。
<hamo> adam8157:  土豪同事？ 难道是 bluezd
<adam8157> hamo: 看来大家意见一致
<bluezd> ......
 * adam8157 用-j8编译中
<jyfl987> (()()()()()()()()()())((()()()()()()()()()))))))()()((())()
<kevinyings> gfrog:   numa怎么看，是内存不一致的缩写？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你比嫪毐还强大啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你的j8功能真心多...还会编译...
<hamo> roylez: 破席...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 毛儿，遇到啥问题看啥。
<kevinyings> gfrog: 开始呸我们loser
<gfrog> jyfl987: 上午还捣鼓了半上午openshift
<gfrog> jyfl987: 早上还玩了会pktgen
<Guest99316> kevinyings: 那个关闭显示器的指令是啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那个果然是shit
<Oooops> hamo: ...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 发展势头不错，持续关注吧。
<jyfl987> Guest99316: 显示器有节电模式  hmm
 * hamo sorry...少看了一个- cc adam8157
<jyfl987> gfrog: 自己吹的
<kevinyings> Guest99316:直接关电源
<adam8157> hamo: 装
<Guest99316> jyfl987: 好像有个指令能关闭显示器的
<jyfl987> Guest99316: 何必折腾 关了又想开怎么办？ 靠记忆盲打命令么？
<Guest99316> jyfl987: 只是好奇。。。
<Oooops> 哪里要盲打了。
<Oooops> 先执行一次开的，再关，然后就可以up up执行了
<Oooops> xset dpms force on
<Guest99316> Oooops: 这个只是x下的？
<tenzu> roylez: 路由买了, 还买了个车载充电器
<Oooops> 那你要干嘛
<tenzu> roylez: 似乎比TPlink的便宜
<maplebeats> tenzu: 你要把路由装车上？
<jyfl987> Guest99316: 吾生也有涯 而知无涯，以有涯随无涯，则殆矣， 吃好喝好有人搞 腰好腿好精神好 不就行了
<Oooops> tenzu: ?
<Guest99316> jyfl987: 哦
<tenzu> maplebeats: 不是
<tenzu> Oooops: 干嘛?
<Oooops> 我看到的真相是，你在各种搞基 RT @iTenzu: IRC里背着我说坏话的几个童鞋各种搅基 ?
<Guest99316> Oooops: 看shell script，看不下去，能直接看perl不
<tenzu> Oooops: 对了, 的确有这么回事儿
<Oooops> 谁敢说你坏话啊。
<Oooops> Guest99316: 可以啊。
<jyfl987> 可以把一些坏话发到推去
<Oooops> tenzu: 不是吧
<Oooops> 。。难道是 map... 说了。
<tenzu> Oooops: 还有你, 小谢, 成方圆
<qiao> imadper, 黑我大体育老师。。。
<Oooops> 啥时候哦
<Oooops> 小谢是谁啊
<Oooops> 。。。
<hamo> fuc-k-tenzu: ...
<fuc-k-tenzu> 老子躺枪啊
<Guest99316> fuc-k-tenzu: 好nick
<Oooops> 成方圆是 cfy?
<tenzu> 这货要逆天
<tenzu> Oooops: 对啊
<fuc-k-tenzu> 我什么都没开始说就被灭口了
 * hamo 为什么频道里又突然这么重的火药味...
<Oooops> 那小谢是谁啊
<tenzu> 小谢就是imadper
 * hamo 乃们又开始搅基了？
<Oooops> 额
<tenzu> 我有away log, 你们这帮坏人
<jyfl987> tenzu: 小泄？
 * Oooops 真不记得说过啥。
<tenzu> jyfl987: 胸毛男
<jyfl987> tenzu: 縢主
<jusss> Oooops: 设置输出用en,输入用utf8,能吗
<Oooops> 北京南站的4SQ上有个老外留言吐槽“没有中国身份证根本就没法在自动售票机上买票，那他妈的他们弄个英文界面干屁啊！”
<maplebeats> 123
<jyfl987> Oooops: 告诉那老外 百年大计  教育为本 党中央在为全民学英语创造条件
<imadper> tenzu: 我何时黑你了??
<jusss> Oooops: export重启就这个环境变量了，写进.profile ?
<XwinX> quit
<Oooops> 见一神句：真正的兄弟，是你最需要女人的时候，做你的女人。
<Oooops> jusss: 随便。
<sd44> 好兄弟
<tenzu> imadper: 12:21 #ubuntu-cn: < imadper> cfy: qq means gaoji.      u qq tenzu means u gaoji  with tenzu
<maplebeats> ==！
<maplebeats> 真相只有一个。。。
<imadper> tenzu: 我只是解释一下qq什么意思!!!
<tenzu> imadper: 顺便黑了我一把, 嗯嗯
<imadper> tenzu: 才没有呢.
<kevinyings> 不要傲娇啊
<hamo> imadper: 傲娇神马的最可爱了
<jyfl987> imadper: s/^/伦家/
<imadper> hamo: jyfl987 gaoji 去, 别捣乱
<huntxu> ji情四射
<imadper> jyfl987: 你这么有时间, 来帮我结局一下notify-send的问题
<imadper> huntxu: ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<imadper> s/结局/解决/g
<jyfl987> imadper: 桌面的东西我是不熟悉的 你要有py的问题 我倒是可以
<jyfl987> pygtk就别来烦人了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<imadper> jyfl987: python...暂时还没用到...
<huntxu> pygtk不是py的子集麽
<gfrog> jyfl987: python肿么设置socket发送udp报文的时候用0.0.0.0的源地址？
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395453
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y [高空行走]战斗民族 妹子也行 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jyfl987> imadper: gfrog不是和你一个组么
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是呀
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这跟py有毛关系
<gfrog> jyfl987: 肿么没关。
<Oooops> py不搞点快速界面，用毛py
<Oooops> imadper: 你折腾啥
<MeaCulpa> pygtk, a lib on top of a lib on top of a lib
<imadper> Oooops: stumpwm
<jyfl987> gfrog: 关系不大 那apache怎么强制输出随机 content-length?
<Oooops> 你真蛋疼。还不抛弃。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这跟py真没关系了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是问你apache
<hamo> roylez: 蹦出来了呢...
<hamo> roylez: 我周末去承德啦...看你的啦
<gfrog> jyfl987: 至少我问得还是用python写socket的时候的问题
<imadper> microcai: 渣网
<roylez> hamo: 蹦去承德？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我问这个问题 根本上就是违反协议的
<hamo> roylez: 飞去...坐天鹅身上...
<Oooops> roylez: 你到承德？
<kevinyings> 这频道水之频道
<kevinyings> 90%是没营养的
<Oooops> 真当土皇帝啊/ roylez
<jyfl987> irc本来就不是有营养的地方么
<kevinyings> 表示awk等等频道，半天才等一句话
<Oooops> qq 调情， irc 搞基。
<roylez> hamo: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443991704577579652958963584.html?mod=e2tw
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y NASA's Curiosity Rover Gets a Good Look Around Mars -- 360-Degree Panorama - WSJ.com
<Oooops> awk，问 MeaCulpa嘛
<kevinyings> roylez:合成
<Oooops> kevinyings: 别人现在半夜。
<kevinyings> roylez:3星都有，好奇没有就太不好意思了
<kevinyings> Oooops: 程序猿有生物钟吗？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 去#python看
<Oooops> 程序猿是一种低贱的单细胞生物。没种。
<roylez> hamo: 火星空气真好，看得真远
<jyfl987> 可以直接分裂繁殖 挺好
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那岂不是连跟妹纸亲热的机会都给剥夺了？
<Oooops> 额。还记得分裂繁殖。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 『求助』upgrade后/etc/default下的grub不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383803 我装了双系统，先装的win7，然后把Ubuntu装在sda8里， upgrade后/etc/default下的grub不见了。怎么办啊？ Code: /etc/default$ ls -a .             bootlogd       devpts            nss         saned ..   …
<jyfl987> gfrog: 亲热的欲望是受大脑控制的 等你单细胞了 就没这欲望了 不是比有欲望没得实现更好么
<Oooops> gfrog: 难道不能摩擦。或者体外受精啥的。lol
<jyfl987> 不过就有一个问题
 * Oooops 围观两栖类的 gfrog
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃真残忍。
<gfrog> Oooops: oops
<hamo> roylez: 赶快回家吧...
<jyfl987> 许多单细胞都是腔肠动物 额 0=1
<jyfl987> in/out 复用一个口 单工的
<hamo> roylez: 火星人想你了...地球太危险了
<Oooops> 腔肠，是生物之祖
<Oooops> 破乐乐，最近十分的沉闷。
<roylez> hamo: http://stevecorona.com/college-was-my-biggest-mistake
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y College was my biggest mistake by Steve Corona
<roylez> hamo: 右上的那个图表很炫
<hamo> roylez: 确实不错...而且现在咱们可以放心用HTML5了...
<xiaofengzi> IE6在市面上占了大部分的比例，HTML5普及還需要一段時間啊
<maplebeats> xiaofengzi: 移动，移动。。。
<jyfl987> 不知道火星土壤成分有什么
<jyfl987> 没水分种植物是不行 不知道微生物行不行
<kevinyings> jyfl987:没水分种植物是可以的，见植物大战僵尸
<xiaofengzi> 地球上的生物，離開水是不行的，火星上的嘛……很難說。不過火星也是有水的。
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 好吧  minecraft里也可以的
<jyfl987> 我不是说绝对没有水  只是没有成规模的液态水
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一串hex的数字肿么能方便的转换成10进制字符串啊？
<jyfl987> 如果植物可以种成功 那过个几十年 估计就可以改造那个大气了
<kevinyings> jyfl987:成规模的多大？
<jyfl987> gfrog: int
<gfrog> jyfl987: (0a, 0c, 0d, 0e)这种格式。
<jyfl987> gfrog: int(hex_str, 16)
<gfrog> jyfl987: map一下？
<jyfl987> gfrog: hex_seq = ('0a', '0b', '0c') result = str(int(''.join(hex_seq), 16))
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 要形成河流或者湖泊什么的
<kevinyings> jyfl987:记得有个沙漠，里面仙人掌靠水凝结过活
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 火星的温差大 恐怕空气中的水分还不如沙漠
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 你可以去撸管，改造环境
<jyfl987> kevinyings: hmm
<jyfl987> 要是能找到普遍的物质  放一票可以自我复制的纳米机器人上去就好了
<WhiteMoon> 小撸怡情，大撸伤身，强撸灰飞烟灭。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说数字，乃用字符串。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<hamo> roylez: 基席...
<roylez> hamo: 你又跳出来保护你的基友了么
<zhpeng> 哦shit
<hamo> roylez: 不许把蛋蛋的基友强行加给我...
<\rs> hamo: ofan: openmp 有什麼好的教程
<yandong> 我有一个img文件，想对其进行扩容?怎么做？ http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_64063
<sevk> yandong,啥网址y 我有一个img文件，想对其进行扩容?怎么做？ - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<roylez> hamo: ost baby possums l
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393887
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 自动洗喵机 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jyfl987> gfrog: 啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 数字哪里有hex和dec之分 你2了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 也有道理
<jusss> 怎么用kill关掉vlc,通过ps出来vlc的pid然后kill?
<jusss> 一行
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac390038
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 美国歌曲的怪异中国风 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Oooops> jusss: pkill
<jusss> 有没有过滤数字或字母的指令？
<Oooops> jyfl987: 输入输出有啊
<jusss> Oooops: 能不能通过管道符号和其它的指令把ps输出的数字拿出来？
<Oooops> 直接pkill。过滤啥
<zhpeng> yandong, 你想用稀疏文件？
<zhpeng> yandong, dd if=/dev/zero of=1G.img bs=1M seek=1000 count=0
<zhpeng> yandong, 类似这个
<jusss> Oooops: 比如ps ax|grep tty7会返回正行的信息，而俺需要的只是开头那个数字，so能不能单独把那个数字过滤出来？
<jusss> Oooops: 把信息中的第一个数字过滤出来，能吗
<yandong> zhpeng: 我原来有一个A.img， 怎么把1G.img和A.img合并呢？
<zhpeng> yandong, 不会
<huntxu> yandong: 直接cat
<yandong> huntxu: 嗯嗯，我试一试
<huntxu> yandong: cat A.img 1G.img > B.img
<zhpeng> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> hamo: 钱包被我用破了，早知道在米国买一只了
<hamo> roylez: 求+1
<qiao> gfrog, hao
<huntxu> roylez: gucci的錢包都被你用破了
<hamo> roylez: 壕你居然用gucci的钱包..
<huntxu> hamo: 壕的工裝一律amani
<qiao> gfrog, ping
<gfrog> qiao: ?
<qiao> gfrog, virt-manager 都要装哪些包？
<qiao> gfrog, @virttualization
<qiao> gfrog, 还有别的吗？
<gfrog> qiao: 装得时候有依赖，自己看呗
<gfrog> qiao: 忘了，反正@virt开头的四个里面一个，忘记是client还是tools了。
<qiao> gfrog, 都装了， 但是运行的时候报错呀
<qiao> gfrog, 恩， 那我都装了吧， virt*
<qiao> gfrog, 让我检查libvirt是否启动。。。
<Oooops> jusss: man cut
<Oooops> 下班了
<qiao> gfrog, 搞定了
<qiao> thx
<gfrog> qiao: service libvirtd status
<gfrog> qiao: 。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 搞了 一圈，似乎应该用binascii module
<yandong> huntxu: cat可以，解决了
<pocoyo> te
<yandong> huntxu: cat 1G.ing>>A.img
<huntxu> yandong: 唔，一樣的
<yandong> 嗯嗯
<huntxu> yandong: 只是不讓你在源文件上操作避免誤操作...
<huntxu> yandong: >>打成>你就悲催了
<yandong> 哦，我是想偷懒来着^^
<yandong> huntxu:
<yandong> huntxu: 这种方式增加的容量是相当于增加了未使用的空间，可以将其分配为d盘，要是想直接将其扩容为c的一部分,该怎么做？
<huntxu> yandong: 沒辦法，這個需要到windows裏操作
<huntxu> yandong: 已經涉及系統裏的分區表了
<yandong> huntxu: 嗯嗯
<yandong> huntxu: zhpeng 还有一个问题,我使用libguestfs ( guestmount) 挂载一个win.img，它里面有两个分区，c和d（刚刚dd上去的那个），可是它默认挂载的是c，怎么能把d盘也挂载上去
<huntxu> yandong: 沒用過libguestfs
<roylez> hamo: 古你妹c
<yandong> huntxu: 哦，使用mount挂载d盘我会，制定mount -o loop,offset=XXX，但是libguestfs就不知到怎么弄，我也刚用
<zhpeng> yandong, losetup kpartx
<yandong> zhpeng: 你是让我losetup /dev/loop0 win.img  之后再mount么？可是我想用libguestfs库或者其sh命令guestmount，因为mount无法挂载qcow2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司Wiki Central 挺好,merge到lotus comm一塌糊涂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: CEO喜欢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走了，困
<jusss> cut的man看不懂。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道我今天来上班是为了什么
<huntxu> roylez: 你和神差不多時間下班了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我忘了claim work shift premium了，弄完再走...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ..
<hamo> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e61e8cjw1dvroylmuaaj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 太慢了，不玩了，走人
<nicol> 呼叫redhat员工，发现gnome2 有bug啊
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<nicol> 这个不是内核的，蛋蛋没用
<nicol> 哈哈
<archl> hamo 好多人啊。。。公司里。。。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04 登录界面变为黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383811 我的机器上网卡为intel GMA3600，ubuntu 12.04不认识。然后，在网上搜了一下，安装了cedarview驱动。现在的情况是显示没有问题是正常登录时，能够听到声音，但是没有界面。另外，从恢复模式可以正常登录 …
<zhangjg> 你认为为什么 C++不叫++C?
<nicol> 可以短暂返回C，然后就是D
<adam8157> nicol: ä½ ...
<nicol> adam8157: 最近有没有新人啊》
<adam8157> nicol: 没有吧
<demon> hello
<sevk> demon, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<demon> 你好
<jusss> kill $(ps ax|grep tty7|grep X|cut -d ' ' -f 2)
<jyfl987> adam8157: 被亚马逊坑到了 现在还没送货 看来要下周了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 早知道用京东了 诶
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你选的只周末送么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只工作日
<nicol> adam8157: leo的平板到了没啊？
<adam8157> nicol: 到了
<adam8157> nicol: 还行
<nicol> adam8157: 好耍吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是他自己预测今天会到啊  他这样没信用 那我选了周末送 岂非不是两天都要在家等他不成
<nicol> adam8157: 呵呵，你们自己装个RHEL吧
<adam8157> nicol: ....
<nicol> 今天一个MIT回来的老师跟我聊天，说RedHat东西不好用
<nicol> 唉。。
<kevinyings> nicol: 砸场子的，rh出来
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你买的啥平板
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没买
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你理解能力略弱啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看不懂你们内部的黑话
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下用vmware出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383814 vmware.png 如图 ！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-10 18:06
<adam8157> jyfl987: 鬼黑话  你看东西不仔细不是第一次了哼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 明天开始找房子
<huntxu> adam8157: 你咋又被趕走了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 既然如此 那你还不体谅我
<adam8157> huntxu: 没 一年的合同, 月底到期
<jyfl987> adam8157: 泡到妞了 还是有男朋友了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怜悯你
<jyfl987> adam8157: 多半是跟 imapder一起把
<adam8157> jyfl987: 滚粗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 果然尾巴被我踩中
<kevinyings> adam8157:可怜的处男
<jyfl987> adam8157: 收到个intel招人的邮件 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 莫非是你们出卖我了？
<kevinyings> 。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我已经答应了另外一家了
<adam8157> kevinyings: 哦 打错了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去哪?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 又看错了 是软通外派去intel
<adam8157> jyfl987: 软通...
<ggarlic> 尤文这不给给力，下面迎接的球迷那么少
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你答应哪家了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有个朋友在一个公司做负责 想打造工程师文化 所以叫我过去 我感觉还不错 就答应了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计你会力度过大...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 管理层啊, 瞩目
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 他们业务单一 很容易改的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 我不喜欢当管理 我是去做技术专家
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你们有海外么? 求收留
<MasterKong> 我的fedora17不能用3g
<MasterKong> 上网卡设备 这是为什么？？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 下班闪人了
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 我们是外资了
<qiao> exit
<kevinyings> 人死光了
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 不要出口伤人
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么让程序带参数启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383817 我想知道怎么样使程序带参数启动，而且有没有方法使程序永远带这个参数启动？ 差不多一个月没用电脑..谢谢之前解答我的几个前辈，没时间回复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381280&p=2794131 统计信息 …
<MasterKong> 有截图想paste到聊天室 哪里可以粘贴
<namoamitabuddha> NOWHERE
<MasterKong> 文档能放到 fpaste.org 上，图片放哪里
<namoamitabuddha> imagebin.org
<MasterKong> http://fpaste.org/wP9S/
<namoamitabuddha>  /topic
<namoamitabuddha> /topic
<MasterKong> oh
<MasterKong> 这个是我的c语言 大作业，帮我看看哈
<MasterKong> http://fpaste.org/wP9S/
<pylaurent1> 弱弱地问  perl有没有像python 的django或者ruby的rails那样的东西？
<pylaurent1> MasterKong: 这是什么东西？
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • linuxmint13播放视频或音频时自动快进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383820 安装MINT 13后播放视频或音频时自动快进，没声音。换其他播放器也是一样。后来用浏览器上网看电影也是一样，直接快进，求高人指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 oyx301 — 2012-08-10 18:53
<huntxu> adam8157_away: .
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus-googlepinyin在某些64位系统上不出候选词的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383828 系统是fedora 17 x86_64 发现ibus-googlepinyin不出候选词 改动 /usr/share/ibus-googlepinyin/googlepinyin.py 在 FN_SYS_DICT = _a('/usr/share/googlepinyin/dict_pinyin.dat')\ 后面添加 or _a('/usr/lib/googlepi …
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: fuck amazon
<ifceux> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.opengroup.org//cde/
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Desktop Technologies -- CDE
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<minus273> hi all
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] hi
<sevk> minus273, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Charlie_S> hi
<Charlie_S> 手机irc也不错嘛
<minus273> hi Charlie_S
<minus273> 哇，手机！
<minus273> 我刚买了个android
<Charlie_S> 你也手机上的？
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] you use irc on your smartphone?
<Charlie_S> yes
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] how to use it
<Charlie_S> a software named wIRC
<St_Ghost> 幻？
<Charlie_S> 卡片式操作
<UU123> hello,i'm UU
<St_Ghost> Hello, i 'm UU two
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] how to use google's products on andriod phone?
<St_Ghost> which products?
<UU123> 呃
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] al the products  like gmail google+
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] ......
<alvin_rxg> pigman: http://goo.im/gapps/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Goo.im Downloads - Browsing gapps
<pocoyo> Charlie_S: andchat 也不错
<ska594> 谁 在群里  ？
<St_Ghost> 什么群/》
<ska594> ubuntu 的 qq那个
<St_Ghost> ubuntu不是很多QQ群么。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 能用QQ  了??
<UU123> hello,i'm UU
<St_Ghost> 好像有消息是可以用里
<St_Ghost> 可以用了 要改设置
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 能用视频了不?
<St_Ghost> 不清楚，没去折腾
<ska594> ubuntu 好多群  ？
<UU123> 用skype好了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 大家都不喜欢gtalk吗
<ska594> 我 就加了 一个  还有什么群  群号 那里有？
<ska594> UU
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 加了有什么用
<UU123> 呃，也就一个呃
<pocoyo> UU123: 是机器人？
<UU123> :-S
<UU123> 呃，非机器人
<St_Ghost> 类机器人
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] http://p.vim-cn.com/cVV/text
<UbuntuTalk> 文件系统        容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点...
<sevk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 这个有什么问题没
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 是不是分得有些浪费?
<St_Ghost> 看中国好声音
<UU123> 看中国腐败
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有什么远程视频监控软件可以推荐？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383833 Ubuntu下有类似vMEye的远程视频监控软甲？我想装在PC机上... 如附件图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 eehightech — 2012-08-10 21:23
<mao> linux下tex用什么处理中文比较好
<namoamitabuddha> mao: TeX 不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> mao: LaTeX 可以考虑
<Charlie_S> 好
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 我也不清楚之间的区别，我装了texlive...
<namoamitabuddha> mao: texlive 是个包
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 有中文支持的
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 我是用iso安装的
<namoamitabuddha> mao: \usepackage{CJK}{UTF8}{gbsn}
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 写错了
<namoamitabuddha> mao: \usepackage{CJK}
<lainme> mao: 听闻不少人现在用 xelatex
<neoblackcap> Xelatex
<namoamitabuddha> mao: \begin{CJK}{UTF8}{gbsn} ... \end{CJK}
<neoblackcap> 这个比较好用
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 这样就好了，不用配什么字体了吗
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 在任何 latex 里面应该都能显示
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 我是用 latex
<neoblackcap> 貌似是用你系统里面的字体
<mao> neoblackcap: 这都有什么区别啊
<neoblackcap> 不用怎么配置
<neoblackcap> 不要私聊
 * ifceux 安装oracle9i 好头痛
<ifceux> 其难度不亚于安装一次os
<neoblackcap> 这个嘛，我认为就是Xelatex不用怎么配置
<neoblackcap> 维基上写得比较详细
<mao> xelatex,好吧，你们说的我都试试
<namoamitabuddha> mao: xelatex 的 xeCJK 可以用系统内的字体
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 但是不能生成 dvi 和 ps
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 还有占用资源比较严重
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 如果你机子内存不怎么好的话跑起来非常爽感
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 你说的是用什么啊
<neoblackcap> 到底是干嘛啊，怎么突然用起TeX了？写论文？
<mao> 不想用word，好烂啊
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 应该是任何 LaTeX 编译软件都能编译的
<mao> libreoffice
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 当然包括 xelatex
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 中英文混排怎么样
<neoblackcap> XeLateX兼容LaTeX语法
<neoblackcap> 原生支持Unicode
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 在 CJK 环境里面中文英文都能写的
<neoblackcap> 不过我也就是用过来输出pdf，其他的不知道
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 你说要做到排版如何如何优美我就没注意了。
<mao> namoamitabuddha: )
<neoblackcap> 你如果按LaTeX语法来写文章的话，编译出来就已经很优美了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我想问下,文件系统怎样选择好,ext4,xfs,btrfs,还是reiserfs
<mao> 这样啊，我学学吧
<neoblackcap> 目前应该是ext4吧
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 全部的分区都用同一个???
<namoamitabuddha> 综合性能是 ext4
<neoblackcap> 你喜欢
<namoamitabuddha> 具体性能你还是去参照评测结果
<neoblackcap> 反正linux可以挂载
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我是这样挂载的
<neoblackcap> 你装个扩展用zfs也行
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] http://p.vim-cn.com/cVW/text
<UbuntuTalk> 文件系统       类型      容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点...
<sevk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 现在发现分得不合理
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 又找不到合适的理由
<neoblackcap> 重新分区然后再挂载就可以了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 比如说哪些个挂载主分区
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 顺序怎样挂载
<neoblackcap> 这个.........很难说的啊
<ofan> 分一个区就行了
<neoblackcap> 每个人偏好不一样
<alvin_rxg> 个人用户一般不用独立 /usr 和 /var
<neoblackcap> 我也是分一个区
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 我把整个硬盘都用在这系统上了
<ofan> /home可以分出来
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 还有个SWAP的
<ofan> 其他全到一个区里
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 分在最后去了
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 linux 有 zfs?
<neoblackcap> zfs是有扩展
<ofan> 个人小用户分那么多区干毛用
<neoblackcap> 不过性能比不上ext4
<neoblackcap> freebsd的也比不上
<jusss> ofan: 为了其它145个其它的系统用
<ofan> jusss: 啥
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 照着书上写的分了
<neoblackcap> 个人觉得分区在linux上没什么区别
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 书上都写着分出/USR,/VAR比较好,说什么重装系统的话不用再装程序
<jusss> ofan: http://m.douban.com/group/topic/3937167/?session=5c778f24
<sevk> jusss,啥网址y 玩： 如何在一台电脑上安装和引导145个操作系统-豆瓣社区(手机版)
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> 什么书
<neoblackcap> 但是不是很多程序是共享的吗？
<neoblackcap> 145个系统...........
<neoblackcap> 显然是一篇蛋疼文
<jusss> 还有交了费的win
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] ubuntu权威,鸟哥的私房菜
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 深入了解ubuntu
<ofan> 没必要
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 次时代
<namoamitabuddha> 不重装程序
<namoamitabuddha> 这几乎做不到的
<jusss> 鸟哥应该算rhel的权威吧...
<neoblackcap> 应该是linux入门权威
<namoamitabuddha> 就算保留 /usr /var
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 反正都是些基础的了
<neoblackcap> 鸟哥果断的RH派啊
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 高深点的就看不懂了
<ofan> /etc也分
<neoblackcap> 鸟哥貌似是红帽工程师
<ofan> /boot也分
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 没有
<jusss> 现在啥东东都变了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 分了/boot了
<ofan> /home也分
<jusss> ubuntu的sh现在指向dash了
<ofan> 至少分6个区
<ofan> 蛋疼
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 说是分/boot能加快启动速度??????/
<AllenTsau> 轉了一圈，還是Ubuntu-cn這裡人多
<ofan> 将来你要是分区空间不够就傻了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: lvm
<jusss> AllenTsau: 这里却很少人用ubuntu...
<ofan> lvm也解决不了
<ofan> 除非你好几块硬盘
<neoblackcap> 我觉得这里是简体中文Linux集聚地
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 不是能用FDISK嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 难道这动态分区假???
<ofan> 还是mac方便，只要保留/Users就能保留所有配置，/Applications就是所有应用程序
<AllenTsau> 我也主要用arch
<alvin_rxg> 我分 boot 分区是为了以后重装系统的时候不至于破坏 grub，不至于 windows 都启动不了
<ofan> 事实证明分那么多没用
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 看来谁也不能给出个理由啊
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 自己用着慢慢折腾吧
<ofan> 用多了就知道了
<jusss> ofan: 在ubuntu里chroot出一个arch,困难吗？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: /etc 分出来的话… fstab ...
<neoblackcap> grub写到mbr里面，然后分开/boot，这个在重装的时候起作用吗？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 太多配置依赖/etc
<neoblackcap> 望解答
<ofan> neoblackcap: 没什么作用
<alvin_rxg> neoblackcap: grub 由两部分， mbr 里边启动， /boot/grub 里边是配置
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 是不是有个grub主题可以更改?
<ofan> 单独分的唯一的好处就是如果你分区操作失败不至于把所有的都丢了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 怎么更改?
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 看着grub那几行英文字不爽
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 想改变主题
<neoblackcap> 也就说mbr破坏掉也是一样什么都没救？、
<ofan> 只要不是严重丢数据，怎么都有就
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] mbr坏了,那整个硬盘不就报废了?
<alvin_rxg> 有第三方系统的话，这两个随便破坏。
<ofan> 只要不是严重丢数据，怎么都有救
<neoblackcap> 没有，我的没救是指不能启动而言
<neoblackcap> 而已
<neoblackcap> 并非绝对
<neoblackcap> win7也还只是mbr吗？
<ofan> 现在都用efi+gpt了
<ofan> mbr过时了
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 听说有gtb????
<alvin_rxg> gtr
<ofan> 只有渣win支持不好
<neoblackcap> 关键是那个系统是否支持
<ofan> 只有渣win支持不好
<UbuntuTalk> [hutu. mayi] 唉,还是折腾美化去了
<ofan> 其他的早就支持了
<neoblackcap> 我知道grub很早就行了
<neoblackcap> 话说新的amd主板是efi吗？
<ofan> 新的基本都是
<neoblackcap> 还是只是intel的主板是啊？
<ofan> 去年就开始了吧
<namoamitabuddha> windows 7 支持 gpt 的吧
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<namoamitabuddha> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/how-to-clean-install-windows-7-professional-64-bit/c052117c-8faa-4b5b-bd31-30bb9b21a0eb
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y How to clean install Windows 7 Professional 64-bit to a GPT - Microsoft Answers
<neoblackcap> amd在9系主板才支持uefi啊
<neoblackcap> 这也太弱了吧
<ofan> 支持的不好
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法链接wifi http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383838 我用的是ubuntu10.04但是链接不上wifi。 # rfkill list all 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 这些都是显示都是正常的！ 但是就是连接不上的！ 哪个兄弟帮忙解决一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 六零六之ubu …
<ofan> 装arch
<neoblackcap> 要有hacker精神
<neoblackcap> 不能一下就叫别人换系统
<ofan> 我要装arch
<Freebuilder> hello
<Freebuilder> olleh
<neoblackcap> @sevk 你给的信息太少了吧
<neoblackcap> 没有其他的吗？
<sevk> Freebuilder, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<ofan> 那是机器人
<jusss> i686是啥
<ofan> jusss: 西皮优
<neoblackcap> 686芯片
<neoblackcap> 就是很久以前的intel CPU
<jusss> 哦
<neoblackcap> 可以将之认为是单纯的x86平台
 * ofan http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200960.htm
<ofan> sevk:
<ofan> sevk: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200960.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Chrome太优秀 1亿WinXP用户选择“背叛”IE_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<sevk> ofan, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<neoblackcap> 用过chrome，感觉还是firefox好
<namoamitabuddha> 不用 Chrome
<ofan> 不要决绝更好的东西
<jusss> win下的chrome貌似是在线安装，而且具体安装的位置也不是很清楚，感觉不是很好。。。只是指win下的chrome,
<ifceux> ofan: postgresql怎么样
<ofan> ifceux: 没用过，据说比mysql好很多
<neoblackcap> 大象是个好东西
<neoblackcap> BSD授权
<namoamitabuddha> 更好的东西，如果 non-free 的
<namoamitabuddha> 不用
<jusss> ubuntu下的chrome感觉还是很不错的
<ofan> chromium
<neoblackcap> BSD是稳定的保证
<namoamitabuddha> Chromium 用的
<neoblackcap> 错了
<namoamitabuddha> chrome 不用
<ofan> 死心眼啊
<namoamitabuddha> 话说 Midori 如何
<neoblackcap>  postgresql稳定的保证
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: chromium的flash问题你解决了？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 啥？gnash?
<ofan> textmate这么垃圾的东西开个源都爆炸性新闻了
<neoblackcap> TM也不垃圾吧
<neoblackcap> 在mac界很出名
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 用过几次chromium,看国内视频，提示需要更新flash插件
<neoblackcap> 不过就是没更新，要不然都上不了hacker news
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 可是adobe没给chromium的
<ofan> tm不好用
<neoblackcap> 一切编辑器都没什么所谓
<ofan> jusss: chrome自带flash
<neoblackcap> 反正我喜欢vi系
<imadper> ofan: 有啥字体, 中文的, 名字短 一个单词那种?
<ofan> imadper: ubuntu
<jusss> ofan: 这这是转投chrome的原因
<imadper> ofan: 能显示中文?
<ofan> jusss: chrome比chromium就是改了下名字，多了些实用的插件，就没什么了
<neoblackcap> chrome有flash只不过是我打开它的原因
<Freebuilder> 吃西瓜了
<imadper> ofan: 我一直以为ubuntu是个英文字体. 难道是utf-8全包含?
<jusss> adobe不管chromium的flash更新。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我主要用 firefox
<ofan> 下雨了
<Freebuilder> imadper, simsun
<AllenTsau> github 上有個老外給textmate push了一個完整的emacs
<imadper> Freebuilder: 恩, thx~
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: firefox太卡，标签开多的话
<imadper> jusss: 不卡
<imadper> jusss: 你的内存太小
<neoblackcap> 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: flash 可以的
<neoblackcap> 怎么没有人commit个完整的vim?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那是内存泄露
<neoblackcap> firefox新版已经对内存泄露有修正了
<zerta> opera路过
<jusss> imadper: 俺1G内存，chrome开15+标签也不卡，firefox10＋就卡
<imadper> jusss: 1g
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: flash 啥问题？
<imadper> jusss: 1g 随便都卡... chrome傻快傻快的, 有啥可用的...
<ofan> jusss: 这么奇特
<ofan> jusss: 别人都是觉得chrome开多了卡
<neoblackcap> jusss:有更新吗？
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> 我也觉得ff卡
<jusss> neoblackcap: 没更新过
<namoamitabuddha> firefox 启动速度太慢
<namoamitabuddha> 蜗牛似的
<ofan> 不适合我这种超快速浏览网页的用户
<neoblackcap> 用的是什么版本？
<namoamitabuddha> 我 512MB RAM
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 买个ssd
<jusss> ff最让人受不了的就是tab跳到地址栏
<neoblackcap> 加个内存才是解决的正道
<ofan> ff
<jusss> 你要是在ff下用web irc能气死！
<ofan> ff现在还是把搜索和地址栏分开
<namoamitabuddha> 可以用 vimperator 的啊
<ofan> safari已经合到一起了
<zerta> 用opera吧各位！
<imadper> opera的先天弱势...
<imadper> opera是个很好的邮件客户端到是真的
<neoblackcap> opera，打酱油啊！
<ofan> opera还不错，就是字体什么的太丑了
<zerta> opera字体还不错啊！
<jusss> ff还有个感觉很差的就是加书签的问题，默认加到xxx,人家浏览器都是加到很明显的地方，它搞特殊，
<zerta> opera有个很好用的irc客户端～
<neoblackcap> ff的书签很差？
<jusss> 嗯
<ofan> irc就用专业irc客户端
<neoblackcap> 不明白
<ofan> 浏览器就是浏览器
<neoblackcap> 决定差不多
<neoblackcap> 觉得差不多，跟chrome比起来
<jusss> ff的加的书签你还得去找，并不是能直接从工具栏里一下就能拉下来的
<imadper> jusss: 说明你没用好ff的插件
<neoblackcap> 书签不是自己是一个的吗？
<imadper> chrome的插件太弱了!
<neoblackcap> 一按就行了啊,跟chrome一样啊
<jusss> 其实我还是一个忠实的seamonkey用户，这个奇葩的浏览器，每次上网前，我都得要打开它作为wifi登陆页面，
<neoblackcap> seamonkey这货强
<hamo> adam8157 招行运通卡能免年费了，我准备搞一张
<jusss> 因为其它的浏览器都设置了保持上次离开的页面
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 明天开始找房子...
<hamo> adam8157 被美女房东踹了？
<adam8157> hamo: 合同到期
<hamo> adam8157 为啥不续？
<jusss> ubuntu源里的seamonkey依然像ie6一样，打开个页面就新建个窗口
<jusss> 这点有时感觉挺好的
<neoblackcap> 请到mozilla那里更新吧
<jusss> 几乎没更新过软件
<neoblackcap> 话说这里话题换得真快
<jusss> 据说更新容易出问题，貌似有人更新某个东东，把ibus搞崩溃了，于是就只能用pinyinlish了
<bluezd> hamo: 因为 。。。。。。
<neoblackcap> 刚才才说数据库，现在就浏览器了
<jusss> pin yin lish ce shi!
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *a7:3<*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<jusss> alvin_rxg: hao de
<neoblackcap> 居然有自动警告！
<hamo> bluezd   gaoji..
<neoblackcap> 大家现在在忙什么工程啊？
<StarBrilliant> 工程？
<neoblackcap> 差不多吧
<neoblackcap> project
<jzmer_> 同志们，今天恐怖的事情发生了！
<ofan> 忙下载
<jzmer_> 我这里到freenode的链接被掐断了
<jzmer_> 刚刚发生的事
<jzmer_> 有人尝试改cert被weechat发现
<jzmer_> 然后直接disconnect
<neoblackcap> cert?
<StarBrilliant> cert？
<jzmer_> gfw越来越嚣张了
<neoblackcap> 什么来的？
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer_: ssl 经常断的
<StarBrilliant> +1
<St_Ghost>  +1
<ifceux> 您正在用Python改造世界么？
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: +1
<jzmer_> namoamitabuddha: 但一般不是因为有人给cert
<jzmer_> s/给/改
<StarBrilliant> 什么叫做改cert？
<jzmer_> 而是直接掐断
<ofan> jzmer_: 取消ssl_verify
<jusss> ...该dns试试，俺这连freende经常抽风，于是改了dns，就再也没断过
<ifceux> jzmer_: s///
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 谁要freenode的全部18个IP地址？
<jzmer_> 我这里是localhost的dns
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这个必须要改的啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 否则连不上
<jzmer_> 老天，现在freenode 也要享受/etc/hosts的待遇了
 * ofan 免费提供znc服务
<jzmer_> 这个世界真恐怖
<ofan> 挂个代理基本不会掉线
<StarBrilliant> 38.229.70.20 50.22.136.18 78.40.125.4 82.96.64.4 86.65.39.15 89.16.176.16 93.152.160.101 128.237.157.136 130.237.188.200 130.239.18.172 140.211.167.98 140.211.167.99 174.143.119.91 195.148.124.79 208.82.117.76 213.179.58.83 213.232.93.3 213.92.8.4
<StarBrilliant> 一共18个IP
<neoblackcap> 不要想得如此恐怖
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 俺这也有这个ip备份。。。
<StarBrilliant> ping一下然后找一个TTS高的用吧
<ofan> 不要直接连ip
<ofan> 会被k掉
<neoblackcap> 至少我们比朝鲜好多了，用个vpn,ssh就好了
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 213.232.93.3是俺最常用的
<everyx> 有人有goagent的证书吗？电脑坏了，手机又想那啥，大家发份给我啊，谢啦
<ofan> 不用vpn/ssh
<StarBrilliant> 我美国IP，但还是手动指定 208.82.117.76
<jusss> ofan: 俺经常直接连ip没k过呀
<StarBrilliant> 重复： everyx: 有人有goagent的证书吗？电脑坏了，手机又想那啥，大家发份给我啊，谢啦
<ofan> 用znc之类的irc bouncer服务就行
<neoblackcap> goagent证书？
<neoblackcap> 如何发给你？
<ofan> jusss: 很容易被k
<everyx> 发个网盘我下去
<StarBrilliant> 什么是 irc bouncer？
<ofan> 现在没k，估计过几天就被k
<jusss> ofan: 从没被k过。。。
<ofan> oftc是直接k
<neoblackcap> dropbox?
<ofan> 比freenode严格
<neoblackcap> 发个email行不？
<ofan> 上次我的账号都被冻结了
<everyx> 要墙内的人啊
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 给dropbox找死…… everyx自己现在翻不了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: oftc 上有什么重要频道
<StarBrilliant> oftc恶心
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: arch-cn
<jusss> 用unbound的dnssec.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 还有呢？
<ofan> 老牌的irc服务
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不知道了
<neoblackcap> 关键是我不知道国内网盘哪些可以分享
<neoblackcap> 115封了
<namoamitabuddha> 不用 arch 飘过
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何返回到旧版本的firefox? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383840 firefox14地址栏前面的网站标识没有了，越看越不顺眼，怎么返回到以前的版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzhp — 2012-08-10 22:32
<ofan> 支持用证书验证登陆
<zerta> 115网盘现在不能分享了。
<ofan> 比freenode好
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 用 ge.tt 看看
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ge.tt | Gett sharing (@ ge.tt)
<everyx> 搞个临时的ftp也行啊，下完就关
<StarBrilliant> 这个都能识别出来……靠
<jzmer_> namoamitabuddha: tor
<jzmer_> namoamitabuddha: vidalia
<StarBrilliant> everyx: 你有救了
<StarBrilliant> everyx: #Orz频道有人给你了
<jusss> ...
<everyx> 嗯，哈哈
<jusss> 这小广告做到。。。
<neoblackcap> favicon不关浏览器事吧
<StarBrilliant> 广告？
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 不要信广告，那边会吃人的
<StarBrilliant> 一个机器人告诉我的
<jusss> 广而告知，^_^
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 不要信广告，那边会吃人的
<everyx> orz
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 我在那边调试自动聊天机器人，马上要刷屏……
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 俺现在想强烈要求广电总局设置广告时间最短为半个小时
<StarBrilliant> 最短……
<StarBrilliant> 最短半个小时……
<jusss> 对，最短为半个小时
<everyx> 为啥
<StarBrilliant> #Orz 要开始刷屏了……
<jusss> 现在那些半个小时左右的广告比国内那些垃圾电视剧电影有创新和想法多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<ifceux> jusss: 广告是电视，电视不是广告
<StarBrilliant> 我说#Orz开始刷屏了嘛6
<jusss> 俺现在特喜欢看那些广告，比如推销手机的，讲名医如何神奇遇到神药的，手机如何智能不用交话费的，各种各样的奇葩，有新意，比电影电视剧好看多了
<StarBrilliant> neo在那边刷了开始
<neoblackcap> 我测试一下ai而已
<neoblackcap> 最近在看人工智能
<neoblackcap> 《人工智能》
<zerta> 现在是在广告里插播电视剧啊
<jusss> 那些几分钟的小广告拍的都太脑残，根本无法与那有深意的30分钟的广告比！
<jusss> 强烈要求广告最低时间为30分钟！
<neoblackcap> 30分钟的广告谁投资啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [simth Tom] http://wanggouyizu.com/xin/game/100710/2/zhishang.html
<neoblackcap> 投资了也买不下那时间啊
<sevk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: 网购一族_国外flash小游戏;测验智商的小游戏;找到播放按钮
<jusss> neoblackcap: 你没看到各大卫视都有30分钟的广告吗？
<zerta> 那些几十分钟的广告，我看一次恶心一次。。。
<jusss> neoblackcap: 比如在下午
<neoblackcap> 见过
<neoblackcap> 不过那些几乎都是没什么人看的
<jusss> 那绝对是很有深意的广告
<neoblackcap> 下午不是大家都要上班上学吗？
<jusss> 俺现在就特喜欢这些广告
<jusss> 现在不是放假吗。。。
<neoblackcap> 一般人
<jusss> 几分钟的小广告最恶心了。。。
<neoblackcap> 普罗大众
<zerta> 明天就开始10天的小暑假～哈哈！！
<neoblackcap> 中国的广告业弱爆了
<neoblackcap> 我倒是觉得香港一些广告好看
<neoblackcap> 有新意
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 那个我们群自己开发的Rin机器人没有上来
<StarBrilliant> TMD刚刚我被connection reset了
<neoblackcap> Rin？
<StarBrilliant> 恩
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: Tyler开发的
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 你们还搞bot...
<StarBrilliant> 没有用别的API
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 我说了吗
<StarBrilliant> 那边吃人
<StarBrilliant> 一个机器人告诉我那边吃人
<neoblackcap> 频道吧？
<imadper> 谁用过dunst?
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 恩频道
<neoblackcap> 没有
<neoblackcap> 这些bot的ai弱爆了
<imadper> \rs: 你的wm能notify-send吗?
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 把bot搞这玩玩，嘿嘿
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 搞这边会乱的
<StarBrilliant> 自己过去搞
<imadper> \rs: 不能的话, 可能是你没有 notification system.
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 这以前有两个很出名的bot,不过貌似现在都被kick+ban了。。。
<jusss> .Oicebot on
<StarBrilliant> 所以我不过来
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 所以只在Orz弄
<jusss> where is oink
<StarBrilliant> oink？
<StarBrilliant> 猪叫声？
<neoblackcap> 这些bot哪里好玩啊？
<jusss> 一个bot
<neoblackcap> 不明白
<jusss> 可以玩跑团
<neoblackcap> 跑团？
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 上次我用simibot和Rin两个一起开
<StarBrilliant> 结果好玩……
<jusss> 还可以刷人品，还有人品pk
<StarBrilliant> 刷了两屏幕……
<StarBrilliant> 最后一个simibot让rin跪下了
<StarBrilliant> 后面一句是爱qin平身（TMD什么输入法）
<neoblackcap> simi的算法我觉得好简单啊
<StarBrilliant> 简单？
<neoblackcap> 对啊
<StarBrilliant> 对
<StarBrilliant> 差不多
<neoblackcap> 你教它说什么它就说什么
<StarBrilliant> 关键词匹配，但是有百万数据库……
<StarBrilliant> 也很强大
<neoblackcap> 我觉得再另加个统计就行了
<neoblackcap> 就是个大表
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> 有统计的
<StarBrilliant> simi还有审核
<neoblackcap> 现在很多人工智能都是统计模型啊
<StarBrilliant> 而且根据流行趋势来选择
<StarBrilliant> 比如一个月前的话题和昨天的话题，优先选在昨天
<neoblackcap> 记得以前看《新发现》说人脑也是概率模型
<neoblackcap> 不过没看到整篇文章
<StarBrilliant> +1
<neoblackcap> 这样说来,simi加个统计与时间的权重就可以了
<StarBrilliant> 对呀
<StarBrilliant> rin其实也是这个模型
<StarBrilliant> 但是词汇量 <100
<neoblackcap> 我觉得这些模型不行
<jusss> neoblackcap: 怎么设置LANG LC之类的让输出的信息用en_US.utf8,但支持输入用zh_CN.utf8
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哥开完会了
<roylez_> nnnd
<neoblackcap> utf8还要分en_US与zh_CN?
<neoblackcap> Lang LC是设定什么啊？
<jusss> neoblackcap: 嗯，在tty下汉字是方块。。。
<neoblackcap> 哦
<neoblackcap> tty
<jusss> neoblackcap: 是LC*之类的。。。
<kikupotter> postfix  发邮件的时候出现no route to host
<ofan> 默认语言
<neoblackcap> 汉字是方块字应该是tty的字体没设定好
<jusss> neoblackcap: 在tty下需要提示的信息是en,但是开gnome后编辑汉字需要zh
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 放在 .xprofile 里面
<ofan> zh_cn 表示默认中文
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 放在 .xprofile 里面
<StarBrilliant> 写上 export LANG=zh_CN.utf-8
<jusss> StarBrilliant: .profile里有这句，
<StarBrilliant> jusss: gdm、kdm、xdm等等现在不读取.profile了
<StarBrilliant> 直接读取 .xprofile
<ofan> 在系统配置里设
<StarBrilliant> 老的程序会读取 .profile 呀、.bashrc 呀，导致现在很多旧教程误导人
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 俺的gdm貌似依然读取.profile...
<StarBrilliant> 那就在 gnome-control-center 里面设置
<StarBrilliant> 打开用户账户
<StarBrilliant> 你应该能看到选项了
<StarBrilliant> 打开用户账户
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 俺是没生过级的
<ofan> gnome渣渣
<StarBrilliant> jusss: GNOME2？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 嗯
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 找找看 gnome-language-selector
<StarBrilliant> 执行
<StarBrilliant> ubuntu是有这个的
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 你说的那个外国机器人是不是 alan1？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: .profile现在有zh_CN.utf8，gnome也能输入中文，但是此时tty，俺想要en
<neoblackcap> 好像是这个名字
<jzmer_> jusss: fbterm?
<neoblackcap> 年代久远，忘了
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: http://www.a-i.com/alan1
<sevk> StarBrilliant,啥网址y Alan Bot
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 你可以看看 zhcon 软件
<StarBrilliant> 支持用 framebuffer显示汉字
<StarBrilliant> 比较有用
<ofan> fbterm
<StarBrilliant> zhcon还有输入法，不过比较简陋
<jusss> jzmer_: 不是
<StarBrilliant> jusss: alan1也不叫智能的……
<jusss> 现在的要求是tty下，输出信息是en,但gnome下支持zh输入
<neoblackcap> 貌似不是这个alan1
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 放在 .bashrc 里 if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ]; then export LANG=en_US.utf-8; else export LANG=zh_CN.utf-8; fi
<neoblackcap> 这些bot我只是说有几个过了图灵测试
<ofan> 哪有？
<neoblackcap> 不过书中也说，过了图灵测试并不代表就智能了
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 试过了？
<ofan> 怎么测试的
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 图灵测试就是用户不知道对面是机器人还是真人，经过测试之后还判断不出来，就过了
<neoblackcap> bingo
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 没
<StarBrilliant> 为什么我的squid总是提示我DNS解析不了%
<StarBrilliant> 不能由主机名 jandan.net 确定 IP 地址。DNS 服务器返回了：Timeout
<alvin_rxg> Title: 煎蛋：地球上没有新鲜事 (@ jandan.net)
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 什么bot能过？
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 我正在找呢
<jusss> 如果和机器人对骂，会怎么样？
<StarBrilliant> 结果网页开不了
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 我们群已经骂过5回了
<StarBrilliant> 最高有3个机器人对骂
<StarBrilliant> simibot、simibot1、rin
<StarBrilliant> simibot、simibot1、rin、perlbog-cg
<StarBrilliant> 是4个
<StarBrilliant> simibot、simibot1、rin、perlbot-cg
<ofan> 没有能过的
<StarBrilliant> +1
<ofan> 这测试没标准
<StarBrilliant> 说是没有能过的
<StarBrilliant> 标准就是人类
<StarBrilliant> 确实有机器人就过了
<ofan> 人类也分天才和弱智
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 过滤关键字和分析句子结构判断？
<StarBrilliant> 不过估计是暂时的
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 那个alan1能做到
<neoblackcap> 只是骗过一些人而已
<ofan> 你找弱智测试bot?
<StarBrilliant> simi和rin都做不到
<neoblackcap> 是有过的
<ofan> 哪有？
<StarBrilliant> 不过可能是暂时地过
<StarBrilliant> 找地球所有人类测试一下就过不了了
<StarBrilliant> 我要调修squid，马上下线
<StarBrilliant> 调修不好我就不上了
<jusss> 找个它不懂的语言就过不了了，
<neoblackcap> Cleverbot
<neoblackcap> 一般测试都是用英语
<jusss> 用中式英语，看它还能过不
<neoblackcap> 硬要说的话肯定过不了
<neoblackcap> 就像siri来到中国，它的中文也不好
<jusss> 中式英语，人可能会理解啥意思，机器人估计就混乱了
<ofan> 这些bot连小孩都过不了
<neoblackcap> ofan:你这样说就太武断了吧
<neoblackcap> 你也要去试试嘛
<ofan> neoblackcap: 你自己去试试
<neoblackcap> 如果你是测试人员你会如何测试呢？
<ofan> 以前大小眼用的alice都很2
<jusss> people mount people sea,看它知道啥意思不
<neoblackcap> ...........
<neoblackcap> 你问个老外他也有可能不会啊！
<ofan> neoblackcap: 随便测试一点就2了
<jusss> 大小眼都被kick+ban了。。。
<neoblackcap> 但是你们也要举个例子嘛
<ofan> 因为太不智能了
<neoblackcap> 你不能总说别它二，但又不能说2的地方啊
<jzmer_> gfw如何知道从一个非22/443端口走的链接是不是ssh/tls呢？
<jusss> 它没灵感，没自我意识，
<ofan> 没脑子
<neoblackcap> 你们要开始说哲学吗？
<jusss> 如果有自我意识，那能算个真正的智能机器人
<neoblackcap> 没有脑子这个绝对不是什么理由
<jzmer_> 谈哲学不如谈怎么暗杀方滨兴
<neoblackcap> 如果这个脑是指人脑结构的话
<ofan> 那什么才算理由？
<neoblackcap> 你想想
<neoblackcap> 神经传导的是电信号
<ofan> sevk: 你过了测试了么
<jusss> neoblackcap: 那低一点，能让它犯不受控制的错吗
<neoblackcap> 控制的错是指什么呢？
<sevk> ofan, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍯ 
<StarBrilliant> 调教好了
<jusss> neoblackcap: 不是可预知的，不可预谋的
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: http://www.guokr.com/article/245733/
<neoblackcap> ofan:神经传导的是电信号，如果一个人可以用电子零件替代了神经元
<Chaos`Eternal> kolmogrov complex
<Chaos`Eternal> hehe
<Chaos`Eternal> just compiled and install CDE on my ubuntu
<neoblackcap> 那他还是人吗？，这就是个问题
<neoblackcap> 不可预知，不可预谋这个现在我想还是做不到的
<jusss> neoblackcap: 让它存在某种bug,让它会偶尔犯些不可预谋的错
<neoblackcap> 因此我才说它只是过了图灵测试
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: http://www.guokr.com/article/245733/
<ofan> neoblackcap: 光代替了有什么用
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 你看了？
<jusss> neoblackcap: 这一定比让它去有自我意识简单
<neoblackcap> 没有说它理性了，智能
<ofan> neoblackcap: 脑子里不只是有神经元
<neoblackcap> 等等
<ofan> 不只是有电传到
<ofan> too naive
<Chaos`Eternal> <jusss> 中式英语，人可能会理解啥意思，机器人估计就混乱了 <<- 不一定
<neoblackcap> 是啊，不过神经系统不是都是神经元构成吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 人能理解的，机器不见得不能理解
<ofan> 不要看那些民科文章 be professional k?
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 不一定 +1
<neoblackcap> 没有民科，生物教科书
<ofan> neoblackcap: 翻翻高中生物书
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 俺说的是"估计"
<Chaos`Eternal> 这种没啥好估计的
<Chaos`Eternal> 奇点正在接近
<ofan> 谁大脑里只有电就秀逗了
<neoblackcap> 我是想不起神经系统还有其他的？
<Chaos`Eternal> 大脑就是个神经网络
<jusss> “估计”又并不是指一定
<Chaos`Eternal> 充其量复杂一点，多一些回路
<ofan> 有一门科学叫生物化学
<Chaos`Eternal> recurrent nueron network
<neoblackcap> 化学信号对吧
<ofan> 不只是信号
<Chaos`Eternal> 化学信号最后也是调控神经细胞壁上的离子开关
<Chaos`Eternal> 最后以电信号起作用
<neoblackcap> 不过那也信息传递的一种方式啊，最终还是要转化为电信号啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 说白了就是钠通道和钙通道的问题
<ofan> 电传到只是整个系统中很小的一部分
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 那你怎么解释意识
<Chaos`Eternal> 你先定义什么叫意识？
 * ifceux 这么多哲学家。
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: “我”就是意识
<Chaos`Eternal> 什么是我？
<ofan> 整个系统太复杂了，难道一个神经元一个电传导就概括了？
<neoblackcap> 我理一下议题
<jusss> "我"就是“我”
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<neoblackcap> 我是支持人脑不是智能的必须组成结构
<Chaos`Eternal> 你的意识是说， 我 就是 一？
<ofan> 以前还有仿脑计划，现在估计早嗝屁了
<Chaos`Eternal> 万物都是由 我 构成的？
<jusss> 你有何必去问问什么1是什么呢
<jusss> 这是不可定义的
<piggybox> 主要问题是现在对脑的工作原理还是很模糊
<ofan> +1
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然要问啊，我 是个复合概念啊
<neoblackcap> +1
<Chaos`Eternal> 不是能用 1 定义的出来的
<ofan> 脑科学发展的非常慢
<ofan> 什么神经网络 都too naive
<Chaos`Eternal> ofan, 比神经网络还要简单
<ofan> 大脑就是小宇宙
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 你能看到我说的话吗？我怀疑我的网络有问题
<Chaos`Eternal> 用 马尔科夫模型就可以定义了
<ofan> Chaos`Eternal: 你的大脑？
<StarBrilliant> 你们能看到我在说话吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯
<neoblackcap> 看到
<ofan> 看不到
<StarBrilliant> ……
<Chaos`Eternal> "我" 的
<StarBrilliant> ofan: Fxck...
<neoblackcap> ofan必然看到
<ofan> Chaos`Eternal: 难道这是传说中脑残的定义？
<StarBrilliant> 脑残……
<jusss> +1
<Chaos`Eternal> 呵呵
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 网上说这个险些通过了图灵测试： http://www.princetonai.com/bot/bot.jsp
<sevk> StarBrilliant,啥网址y Bot
<Chaos`Eternal> 比我不脑残的，至少不是你
<neoblackcap> 意识到底是怎么一回事现在还没搞清楚，这个是关键
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是那句话，先定义意识
<Chaos`Eternal> 否则只有一个图灵测试可以操作
<neoblackcap> 文明,文明
<Chaos`Eternal> 其他的都是神秘主义
<CyrusYzGTt> 自我
<neoblackcap> 好模糊
<jusss> 那去定义1去吧。。。
<neoblackcap> 这些词，这些定义都很无力
<ofan> 定义个蛋
<neoblackcap> 特别是中国
<Chaos`Eternal> 1 太好定义了
<ofan> 能定义出来你就变超级赛亚人了
<Chaos`Eternal> (next 0) 就是 1
<Chaos`Eternal> 0的下一个数
<neoblackcap> 整天喊唯物
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 那你怎么定义“定义”？
<ofan> Chaos`Eternal: 你脑袋坏掉了？
<neoblackcap> 就没搞清楚个意识是什么
<Chaos`Eternal> 0 就是 ()
<neoblackcap> 文明用语，文明用语
<StarBrilliant> …… 0!=()
<Chaos`Eternal> 1可以定义成 (())
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你怎么定义“定义”？
<Chaos`Eternal> 你要我从形式主义上说还是从直觉主义上说？
<neoblackcap> 意识是个大难题，跨界难题
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你在定义“定义”的时候用到了其它的定义，但是你没定义“定义”又怎能定义定义呢？
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: princetonai:它没有过图灵测试，在我这边挂了
<neoblackcap> 搞清楚了，用其他物质重现其工作原理就行了
<ifceux> 1=1/9*9
<neoblackcap> 其实以前那些通过测试的，在我测试的时候也挂了
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 我问他你会说法语吗？
<neoblackcap> 不，都是一些套它是否机器人的话
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 从形式主义的角度来说
<StarBrilliant> 他说我高估他了，他只会英语&乌克兰语
<StarBrilliant> 然后我问“乌克兰语？”
<Chaos`Eternal> 定义就是公理
<maplebeats> 你们看https://github.com/textmate/textmate/pull/37
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 这个跟从什么方面上说没关吧，因为无论你从那方面说你都用到了定义
<sevk> maplebeats ⇪ t: Pull Request #37: Fix many bugs by ieure · textmate/textmate · GitHub
<maplebeats> 这个了没。。。
<StarBrilliant> 他说我不懂你在问什么
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然有关系
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 什么情况？
<neoblackcap> 不得不，作者厉害，编了很多策略
<Chaos`Eternal> 定义不好定义，就会出现本命题非真这种东西
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 你看嘛
<neoblackcap> commit了个vi?
<Chaos`Eternal> 整个计算机科学的基础
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是从这里来的
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 啊？
<jusss> 把公理搞出来了。。。
<maplebeats> commit了一个Emacs
<piggybox> maplebeats:  pull request, 又不是commit
<Chaos`Eternal> 那你还想怎样？
<Chaos`Eternal> 难道你打算搞个定义崇拜？
<neoblackcap> maplebeats:这不是刚才已经说了吗？
<maplebeats> 哦
<maplebeats> 果然。。。
<neoblackcap> git少用
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 既然按你说的定义都能定义了，还要毛公理啊。。。
<neoblackcap> 见谅
<maplebeats> 其实挺无聊的。。。不过还是觉得很搞笑
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 3,875,583 处添加， 214,824 处删除，还只有一个commit……
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 哈哈……
<StarBrilliant> 好笑
<Chaos`Eternal> 定义如果不能定义，那还有啥好说的？你说你的，我说我的就可以了嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果你说的定义不是我说定义，咱还扯什么蛋？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你去把那个啥欧氏几何第五公理证出来，
<Chaos`Eternal> 第五公理。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 算了，我不欺负小孩子了
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 人家说貌似是可证的。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 人家？
<Chaos`Eternal> 高斯？
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是黎曼？
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 我看diff硬是把浏览器给看死机了……
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 难道你已经证出来了？
<neoblackcap> 应该是黎曼
<Chaos`Eternal> 还是罗巴切夫斯基？
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 你看它做什么，那就是一个emacs源码
<Chaos`Eternal> 难道你要我在这里给你讲一遍非欧几何？
<StarBrilliant> StarBrilliant: 我看不出来
<StarBrilliant> StarBrilliant: commit太大了
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 可以
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 看不了
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后再给你把 希尔伯特的 几何基础 给你背一遍？
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 好
<Chaos`Eternal> 你又不发我工资
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 俺又没要求你。。。是你主动要背的，还好意思说。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 我没有主动啊，是你多情了啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是我不搞基
<Chaos`Eternal> 不好意思啊
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 哇塞
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 你是shlug的那个?
<Chaos`Eternal> 是啊
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 是谁说要背的
<neoblackcap> textmate开源很轰动嘛
<cfy> 好神奇
<Chaos`Eternal> n年没上irc了
<jusss> 又不是俺主动让你背的。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 昨天有人说搞个irc h4
<ofan> 轰动啥
<jusss> 是你自己提出来的吗。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以又装了个xchat就来了
<Chaos`Eternal> 没想到irc还是像10年前一样热闹啊
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 阿，你也是搞偏向硬件的么？ 我不怎么看shlug的邮件，可能搞混了
<jusss> 哇咔咔，又来过一个大叔级的人物
<Chaos`Eternal> 我搞浆糊的
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 你的nick太难补全了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 传说中的一桶浆糊
 * cfy 吃米线去
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 睡觉了，今天不刷了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 一周刷爆两个POWER我要死了
<cfy> ofan: Chaos碰到谁了？
<cfy> jusss: 神人好
<jusss> cfy: ... iGoogle  ,cfy叫你呢
<jusss> 俺还是睡觉去吧。。。
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 你碰到哪个神人了？
<cfy> jusss: 你是？
<Chaos`Eternal> 切回awesome了
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 元老阿
<Chaos`Eternal> 很多啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 很壮观
<StarBrilliant> KDE is Awful, Awesome is a Kool Desktop Environment.
<maplebeats> 休眠后，启动为什么pidgin会启动失败呢。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 试试看 pkill telepathy; pkill mission-control
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 又是一个vimer?
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 然后再启动pidgin
<Chaos`Eternal> ..我不是vimer
<StarBrilliant> 我是vimer
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是我也不是个成功的emacser
<ofan> awesome不是DE
<StarBrilliant> 用word用到一半发现文档里面出现一大堆 :w
<StarBrilliant> 原来是我打的
<Chaos`Eternal> 我觉得挺杯具的...
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 不是，我的意思是。。。我的pidgin休眠前是关着的。。。休眠回来之后pidgin就挂了。。
<maplebeats> 。。。我又打错了
<maplebeats> 休眠前是开着的
<StarBrilliant> 我才不喜欢emacs呢……emacs太伤Ctrl键
<maplebeats> vim伤esc
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 你打错了，为什么我刚刚理解正确了？
<Chaos`Eternal> ctrl不是要跟capslock 切换么
<maplebeats> awesome伤super。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: vim了一用Ctrl-[ 代替，这样可以分担一半的磨损
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: vim的Esc用Ctrl-[ 代替，这样可以分担一半的磨损
<jusss> vim ctrl-c
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 好吧。话说，我看到 MISRA咯
<StarBrilliant> 我以前的键盘，Esc键是坏的，就用Ctrl-[ 了
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 在msp430的文档中。。。
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: emacser不应该用erc么。。。
<ofan> 我天天用也没磨损
<StarBrilliant> emacer的Ctrl用得多
<Chaos`Eternal> xchat用惯了啊。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 而且我是个失败的emacser么。。。
<StarBrilliant> vim可以用Esc、左Ctrl-[ 、右Ctrl-] ，1/3的分担了磨损……
<Chaos`Eternal> 只会c-x c-f的那种
<jusss> web irc感觉才好
<StarBrilliant> jusss: web irc 要输入验证码
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 那你是用什么写C的？
<ofan> vim里ctrl也用的很多
<StarBrilliant> 我曾经花了一天来学emacs，学会了放弃了
<ofan> 我这用的ctrl和alt比esc多得多
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 没有emacs多
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 比emacs多
<Chaos`Eternal> 我真的不是搞硬件的。。
<StarBrilliant> emacs对ctrl就是折磨
<maplebeats> 其实不用纠结这个，买个新键盘来得比较实在。。。
<StarBrilliant> vim有多少快捷键用ctrl？
<StarBrilliant> 我说必须用ctrl
<ofan> tmux/vim/term全是ctrl
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 好吧。我翻翻邮件
<maplebeats> 补全嘛
<StarBrilliant> tmux我同意，但是vim我不同意
<neoblackcap> github上对tm的做法太不好了
<maplebeats> ctrl位置也不错
<ofan> 那是你用的少了
<StarBrilliant> bash默认的keymap是emacs的
<StarBrilliant> 所以bash的ctrl用得多
<StarBrilliant> vim有多少快捷键用ctrl？
<StarBrilliant> emacs离不开ctrl&meta
<ofan> 太多了
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 说
<ofan> 看看帮助
<neoblackcap> vim最多就是esc
<jusss> 都是大拇指按ctrl，感觉还不错
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 我用 Ctrl-[
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 那怎么按？
<neoblackcap> 好用吗？
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: Ctrl-[ 还可以
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 就那样按呀。。。
<neoblackcap> 习惯了esc了
<StarBrilliant> 分担两个手
<jusss> 一直都是ctrl-c
<StarBrilliant> 因为我有一二手电脑（估计那个人以前用过vim的），Esc是坏的
<StarBrilliant> jusss: Ctrl-C?
<neoblackcap> 记得Hacker News上看到个改成踏板的
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 嗯
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 恩
<neoblackcap> 真的完美了
<ofan> c-dbfnphjkl[porq
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: LinuxTOY也发过
<maplebeats> 踏板确实好
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 但是那样是不是很像弹钢琴？
<neoblackcap> 有点像
<ofan> 自己定义+插件的更多
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 反正我把vim当作vi来用
<maplebeats> 要是有个换档就更cool了
<StarBrilliant> 基本不用ctrl
<StarBrilliant> 除非esc坏了
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 那是你
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats:
<StarBrilliant> of
<neoblackcap> 以前只是听说有着想法，没想到还真是有人做出来了
<StarBrilliant> ofan: ……
<ofan> 一般人都把vim当vim用
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 踏板不错，但是手脚并用很麻烦……
<jusss> esc几乎很少按，感觉按它很让手指。。。
<StarBrilliant> jusss: +1
<StarBrilliant> 键盘可以重新买，手指不可以
<ofan> 没感觉
<maplebeats> 我的esc上面不远就是电源键。。。
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 我也是
<ofan> 我都是中指按esc
<StarBrilliant> 我一半用中指
<maplebeats> acer脑残
<StarBrilliant> ofan: ……
<jusss> 。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: acer不光脑残
<ofan> 小指按ctrl/shift
<StarBrilliant> 我经常按esc休眠了大闹闹
<StarBrilliant> 我经常按esc休眠了电脑
<jusss> 中指 esc...
<ofan> 中指或无名指
<neoblackcap> 反正你unix系就是这两个编辑器了
<ofan> 大拇指按command/alt
<StarBrilliant> 问一个问题：你们用台式机的都用什么手指开机？
<StarBrilliant> neoblackcap: 还有ed
<neoblackcap> 不过还是vim广泛点吧
<Chaos`Eternal> ed ?
<StarBrilliant> Ed is the standard editor
<jusss> 几乎没按过esc,一直都是大拇指 ctrl-c
<Chaos`Eternal> 你咋不说 cat
 * ofan 用脚趾开机
<neoblackcap> 是吗?
<piggybox> nano现在倒是很standard
<StarBrilliant> 脚趾开机的路过
<ofan> 牛逼吗
<neoblackcap> 不过osx不是只有vim吗？
<StarBrilliant> 有没有用中指的？
<ofan> 用sed
<neoblackcap> 应该是vi吧
<ofan> neoblackcap: osx 什么都有
<neoblackcap> 哦！
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 中指开机
<StarBrilliant> 我上一次开机捅了一半发现原来是中指，然后电脑就叫了
<StarBrilliant> 叫：“滴”
<ofan> 机箱放地上 脚趾一捅就行了
<StarBrilliant> 电脑叫得真yin……
<jusss> 中指好
<ofan> 不过要熟练，捅歪了就爽了
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 爽……
<StarBrilliant> 我都是手心向上中指捅进去
<maplebeats> 系统启动之后，会读.bashrc么。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 开bash的时候会读
<StarBrilliant> 不开bash不读
<jusss> 岛国电影里中指是个很重要的东东
<maplebeats> 那就对了。。。
<StarBrilliant> gdm、kdm、xdm 读取 .xprofile
<ofan> 只有交互模式才读rc
<ofan> bash -i
<jusss> StarBrilliant: ubuntu的是dash会读吗？
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 对
<StarBrilliant> jusss: dash？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 嗯
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 好长时间没有用ubuntu了，不过dash我有印象
<ofan> jusss: 会
<jusss> StarBrilliant: Debian系的用dash
<StarBrilliant> 哦……shell呀
<ofan> dash就是精简的bash
<StarBrilliant> GNOME里面也有一个叫做dash的……就是app indicator
<maplebeats> 为什么ubuntu会用dash...
<jusss> ofan: 直接init.d/下建脚本不是比.bashrc更好吗
<ofan> dash = -
<StarBrilliant> jusss: bashrc是用户级别的
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 哦
<ofan> jusss: 不同脚本作用不一样
<ofan> /etc/bashrc 系统的
<StarBrilliant> 唉……那个失意体前屈的聊天室又走了一个人……看来曾经的20个真人在线的辉煌不复存在了……
<ofan> jusss: 所以别用ubuntu了，启动脚本各种乱
<jusss> dash据说比bash在启动方面快，但比bash少很多东东
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 不乱哪
<StarBrilliant> 我用sh就够了……
<StarBrilliant> 还什么dash bash，都兼容sh
<ofan> 有的sh=dash 有的sh=bash
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> ls -l $(which sh)
<ofan> 有的=busybox
<StarBrilliant> +1
<jusss> 。。。
<ofan> 比如我的nas上
<StarBrilliant> 现在已经没有专门的sh了
<StarBrilliant> busybox 没有 !! 倒是很纳闷
<StarBrilliant> 比如 sudo !!
<ifceux> 很不喜欢dash
<StarBrilliant> 前面一个命令执行了才发现忘记 sudo
<StarBrilliant> 然后 sudo !! 补救
<jusss> ubuntu的sh=dash,现在写脚本得指名#!/bin/bash...
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 对
<StarBrilliant> 比如 dash 的 read 和 bash 貌似不一样
<ifceux> 在shell编程区，老遇到说执行不了云云。最后发现是dash的问题。
<StarBrilliant> dash 里面不能直接 read
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 指定#!/bin/dash是不对的
<ofan> ifceux: 你写的不标准
<maplebeats> 用dd实现脚本暂停。。。
<StarBrilliant> 需要 read 后加变量
<Chaos`Eternal> 通常制定 #!/bin/sh 保证移植性
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 没指定过#!/bin/dash...
<Chaos`Eternal> dash是posix compliant b-shell
<StarBrilliant> 我要用ubuntu干脆 rm /bin/sh; ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<Chaos`Eternal> 当然，posix这种东西其实很扯淡
<jusss> 因为sh=dash,而用bash,so指定/bin/bash,若是改sh=bash,怕出很多问题
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 我要用ubuntu,我直接chmod -x /bin/sh
<jusss> 。。。
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 然后你就不能开机了
<maplebeats> sysvinit真可怜。。。
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> upstart和sysvinit同时在ubuntu上感觉更可怜
<ofan> 装arch
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 半年内，我不会ubuntu
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我刚刚说服我一个初中的朋友开始用ubuntu
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 布道者。你立功了
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 没意思
<StarBrilliant> 初学者用ubuntu比较好
<maplebeats> 我都不记得给别人装过好多次ubuntu了，没一个坚持下来的
<StarBrilliant> 当时还好我没有让他用archlinux
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 我电脑开不了机，快来救救我1
<StarBrilliant> ……
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 会听到的。。。
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我还真碰到一个
<StarBrilliant> 他把他自己的账户删除了
<StarBrilliant> 然后又没有启用root
<jusss> 周围如果有人在用，就容易上手了，感觉跟玩游戏一样
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 爱用啥子用啥子。
<StarBrilliant> 然后就……悲剧了，说登陆界面怎么是空的……
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 所以我现在说服另外一个用虚拟机跑ubuntu
<maplebeats> 我现在要是叫我帮装，我就给他装。。。然后装完之后，留一句，你自己看着办吧
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 类自杀行为。
<StarBrilliant> 那个人是搞NOI的……比赛要用ubuntu
<ifceux> maplebeats: 决不给亲属以外的人安装os
<StarBrilliant> 于是专门买了一台电脑，专门安装ubuntu
<wxl_> 你们好
<StarBrilliant> 然后第二天把自己的账户删除了……
<jusss> 只给别人装xp的路过，^_^
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 有潜力
<piggybox> NOI是？
<maplebeats> 上大学做得最失败的一件事就是让人知道了我会装系统
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。
<StarBrilliant> NOI=National Olympics of Information
 * ifceux oracle9i在 arch怎么安装
<wxl_> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<ifceux> 似乎很旧了。
<ifceux> 没办法知道出错信息。
<ifceux> maplebeats: 电脑修得好，好人做到老
<CapnKernel> wxl_: 你干什么？
<jusss> maplebeats: 幸亏还没有人知道我是不是会装系统，因为我真的不会
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 要不是他给我蹭他们家光纤我才不……
<ifceux> jusss: 幸亏还没人知道我会不会写点文章，因为我真的不会
<maplebeats> ifceux: 精辟啊
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 幸亏还没人知道我会不会打字，因为我真的不会
<ofan> noi都用ubuntu了？
<maplebeats> :-!
<StarBrilliant> ofan: noi和noip用定制的 NOI Linux，其实就是 ubuntu 10.10 精简版+Arbiter+Anjuta+Guide
<maplebeats> 10.10?
 * ifceux okular是个好软件
<maplebeats> 这也太老了吧。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 很久没有更新的
<jusss> 俺的就是10.10
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 这么牛逼
<StarBrilliant> 结果我们的计算机老师说他升级到11.04之后降回来了，说Unity我不会用
<ofan> 不知道先在acm用什么
<maplebeats> 我现在回gnome2才真的是不会用。。。
<jusss> 没升过级的10.10
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: GNOME3就是好就是好就是好
<ofan> gnome渣渣
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 我可没这么说。。。
<StarBrilliant> 我说的
<maplebeats> 前段时间试xfce，结果用了一天。。。
<jusss> gnome3不会用。。。
<ofan> debian都抛弃gnome了
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 我用过xfce、KDE、lxde、awesome、dwm、twm、flwm…… 最后还是选择GNOME
<maplebeats> xfce的组件做得到是挺好，不过界面就不习惯了
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 那么多，最后我选择kde+ob
<AllenTsau> why not openbox
<StarBrilliant> 你们有看过这个没？中枪了…… https://plus.google.com/113369313898894140032/posts/3HXcDYARiKT
<sevk> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: Wilson W. - Google+ - 为什么搞计算机工作的人总是看上去很清闲？
<ofan> ifceux: plasma?
<ifceux> ofan:  是
<jusss> 用过fvwm1的路过
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 重启。
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我这些都弄过
<ifceux> 你中了六枪
<StarBrilliant> +1
<maplebeats> google无时无刻都想骗我join g+
<ofan> ifceux: 没特效
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 4年前上传网页到hostrator花15分钟
<ifceux> ofan: 特效，不稀罕
<StarBrilliant> 配置archlinux出错各种重启
<ofan> ifceux: 没透明
<maplebeats> 能解释下我怎么什么都没看到
<jusss> maplebeats: 你给google说不给内部vpn不join g+
<StarBrilliant> jusss: +1
 * ifceux 其实，我更希望有一个，能滚的，又是开箱即用的，软件不算太落后
<maplebeats> archbang?
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 能滚……
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 试试看 opensuse
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 能？
<jusss> 能滚？
<StarBrilliant> opensuse又一个滚动版本
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 配置源的时候慢死。
<StarBrilliant> opensuse有一个滚动版本
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 那是网络不给李
<StarBrilliant> 给力
<ofan> ifceux: chakra
<zerta> chakra不错哦
<jusss> 。。。
<ofan> ifceux: 不过要自己换成arch的源
<StarBrilliant> Fuck ibus-libpinyin...
<zerta> 我正在用
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 网络故障。it happens.
<ofan> 准备换回arch
<jusss> chakra自己的源吧。。。
<panda-z> openbox还行 够用
<StarBrilliant> 渣库……
<ifceux> ofan: 在用。暂时没发现故障，不知道半年后如何
<StarBrilliant> 喜欢arch
<StarBrilliant> 去年10月开始用
<StarBrilliant> 除了换电脑重装了一次，其他从来没有发生问题重装过
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: arch. 有时会滚死的。比如glibc2.16 不少人中枪
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 那是因为他们安装自己编译的驱动忘了更新的时候卸载
<maplebeats> ifceux: 那时候我就中枪了。。
<StarBrilliant> 我当时是A卡，开源驱动， pacman -Su --ignore glibc; pacman -S glibc 就好了
<StarBrilliant> 头条没有说要检查 /lib 里面又没有属于AUR的东西
<maplebeats> 结果我在台式上直接更新就过去了。。。本本上就悲剧了
<StarBrilliant> 要检查一下
<ofan> pacman 升级会死
<StarBrilliant> 你的本本可能用的自定义内和
<StarBrilliant> 当时头条没有说……
<StarBrilliant> 怪arch
<ifceux> maplebeats: 麻烦的是，新版竟然把安装脚本也去的。只能看wiki安装了
<maplebeats> 本本自己装的驱动多。。。台式我只装了N卡驱动
<StarBrilliant> 不怪你
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我从来不用AIF
<ifceux> 。
<maplebeats> ifceux: 我看了下新版的安装，感觉不是很麻烦。。。
<StarBrilliant> 基本都是用我自己的U盘里面县城的archlinux系统，用pacman -Syr /mnt base 来装
<ifceux> maplebeats: 呃，先不管了。
<maplebeats> 装好直接chroot就能用感觉挺 不错的
<StarBrilliant> 懒得刻录镜像所以这样
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: +1
<StarBrilliant> 我连安装脚本都不用的
<StarBrilliant> 手动pacman成习惯
<StarBrilliant> 安装脚本会又一些多余的东西，比如当年GRUB没有移除的时候，我希望安装GRUB2而不是GRUB，AIF就不行了
<StarBrilliant> 再比如安装linux-lts而不是linux……
<jusss> 困了，睡觉，各位晚安
<StarBrilliant> 安
<maplebeats> 晚安
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 我希望grub.而不是2.
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我不是
<maplebeats> 我也喜欢grub不喜欢2...
<StarBrilliant> grub2支持从loopback启动
<StarBrilliant> grub不行
<maplebeats> 感觉grub方便很多。。。简单明了
<StarBrilliant> 但是grub可以memdisk启动，grub2又不行
<StarBrilliant> 同样一个功能，两者差别那么大……
<StarBrilliant> 我是GPT分区，必须grub2
<maplebeats> 上次我装arch，把systemd选上了，结果直接给我退回来了。。。我选了半天的包。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 所以AIF不好
<ifceux> maplebeats: grub写菜单简单
<StarBrilliant> 用了grub2可以不写菜单了，自定义项写在 /etc/grub.d/40_custom.conf
<ofan> grub2配置文件各种乱
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 还好
<StarBrilliant> 那是你不熟悉
<ofan> 内核排序错误
<StarBrilliant> 排序？
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 我都快重写一遍了
<ifceux> ofan: 在我本机启动太慢了。特别是用主题
<StarBrilliant> 慢还用主题……
<ofan> 自动检测内核版本 排序grub的启动记录
<ofan> ifceux: ssd
<ofan> 我启动只要10s
<ofan> 完全登陆15s
<maplebeats> 用了systemd，我的启动速度依然那么长。。
<wxl_> 哪个LINUX？
<ofan> maplebeats: 去掉没必要的daemon
<maplebeats> ofan: 已经没有非必要的了。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 用systemd-analyze检测下
<ofan> 我的慢在network上
<maplebeats> systemd-analyze说19秒。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 看具体那一项慢
<maplebeats> 那图分析过很多次了。。。其实进入桌面才是最慢的。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 登陆启动项太多吧
<ofan> 换ssd会好很多
<maplebeats> 哦对了。。。我知道了。。fsck也是个问题
<ifceux> 案桌开机要1分钟吧
<maplebeats>  我的wm开机要5分钟
<alvin_rxg> 5分钟…
<maplebeats> 很厉害吧。。。微软就是牛。。
<ifceux> maplebeats: l什么情况。
<ofan> 我擦 新arch 默认shell改zsh了
<maplebeats> ofan: 没有改
<ifceux> maplebeats: 只能说你那台牛机。
<maplebeats> 只是安装的时候方便用到了zsh
<ofan> 改了
<maplebeats> ifceux: 确实很牛
<maplebeats> 当年1200买的，那时候android还在吃屎
<ofan> 新安装方式很奇特啊
<maplebeats> ofan: 脚本大法。。。
<maplebeats> 装完直接chroot就能用了
<ifceux> ofan: 虚拟机？
<ofan> ifceux: 上网本
<maplebeats> lib32-flashplugin有用没有
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 有用吧……
<maplebeats> 我现在看flash，那些播放器的文字错位的。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 好吧……OSSv4……不及没有用了
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 那pacman -Syr /mnt base的方法好简洁。学习了。
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 当然要先准备好
<StarBrilliant> mkdir -p /mnt/var/lib/pacman
<StarBrilliant> 然后再那样做
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 没了？
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 什么？
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 要先准备好 pacman 数据库 mkdir -p /mnt/var/lib/pacman
<maplebeats> 我编译半天，我到底在编译什么我都不知道
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 前奏就递归创立个目录
<StarBrilliant> 然后更新数据库 pacman -Sy; pacman -Syr /mnt base
<StarBrilliant> 好了
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 那个改下源就行了。
<StarBrilliant> 装完了 chroot 进取配置
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: fstab  locale.gen rc.conf root密码 grub
<ifceux> 似乎要设置的东西很多
<maplebeats> 直接装成systemd啊
<maplebeats> fstab不是udev会管理么
<ifceux> maplebeats: 那种方法，你要设定home吧
<ifceux> maplebeats: home和/属于不同分区的
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: chroot 之前要 for i in dev proc sys; do mount --bind /$i /mnt/$i; done
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 如果要装 grub，还要 modprobe dm-mod
<StarBrilliant> 装完了确实要配置很多，但是AIF装也要配置这些的……
<StarBrilliant> 所以逃不掉
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 还要挂到目标机上。
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 记不住。
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 如果是笔记本别忘记安装 net-tools wireless_tools iw 呀……他们是默认不安装的
<ifceux> 坑啊。
<StarBrilliant> 如果装 btrfs，要 btrfsprogs，xfs以此类推
<maplebeats> networkmanager方便啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续电影
<mugebjgd> 显然network-manager-applet
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 果然是大工程
<StarBrilliant> ifceux: 我上次安装了networkmanager竟然无法管理无线网，发现是 wireless_tools 没有安装
<mugebjgd> 简单级了
<StarBrilliant> AIF都不安装wireless_tools
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 选上就是。
<StarBrilliant> AIF不能省的步骤都不能省
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 直接network-manager-applet完事
<StarBrilliant> AIF 默认不装 net-tools wireless_tools iw 这些都是连网必备
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: 没有用
<maplebeats> wireless_tools我没装。。。
<StarBrilliant> network-manager依赖里面没有wireless_tools
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 你试试看networkmanager能不能搜索无线网
<ifceux> 这样搞的话，还是有个脚本好。有些东西都固定了的。
<maplebeats> 正在用无线 。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 但是不能搜索
<StarBrilliant> 不能连接非wpa网络
<mugebjgd> StarBrilliant: 谁说不可以
<maplebeats> 什么叫不能搜索。。
<StarBrilliant> wpa_supplicant默认安装，wireless_tools竟然不是……TMD大坑爹了
<mugebjgd> StarBrilliant: 随便连接
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: networkmanager能显示附近的无线网列表？
<maplebeats> 只不能连接隐藏网络 。。
<maplebeats> 当然能了。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 你能 iwlist scan 吗？
<StarBrilliant> 不能？
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 也能
<StarBrilliant> 那就是networkmanager神奇了……没有iwlist还
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 隐藏的也可以
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: iwlist 就是 wireless_tools 包里面的
<maplebeats> networkmanager无脑的。。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: iwlist 就是 wireless_tools 包里面的
<mugebjgd> StarBrilliant: networkmanager能显示附近的无线网列表
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 你试试看 iwlist scan
<maplebeats>  这就 我用它的理由。。。
<mugebjgd> StarBrilliant: 我家附近的都能看到
<maplebeats> 我没有iwlist命令。。。
<StarBrilliant> 好吧……
<StarBrilliant> 果然nm不要wireless_tools能工作
<StarBrilliant> ……用什么后端呢……
<StarBrilliant> 好奇怪
<mugebjgd> 我从一开始用linux 就用nm-applet
<maplebeats> 不知道为什么，我把我路由的ssid隐藏之后。。。然后就连接不上了
<mugebjgd> 6年？
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 要设置成自动连接
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 重新添加
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 添加隐藏的
<StarBrilliant> 点击nm的图表，选择连接隐藏的无线网络
<maplebeats> nm-applet挺方便的，不过在awesome那图标不正常。。
<StarBrilliant> +1
<StarBrilliant> nm-applet是gnome的孩子……
<maplebeats> 所以我只有连网的时候开一下。。。
<maplebeats> 因为挺 方便的。。
<ifceux> 我用wicd
<maplebeats> arch wiki上有一堆连网方案我记得
<maplebeats> 不过还是台式爽，什么都不用干
<ifceux> maplebeats: 太费电。太沉
<mugebjgd> 台式照样用无线的路过
<ifceux> maplebeats: 无线有点麻烦而已
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: +
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: +1
<maplebeats> 每次内核版本大升级就要编译一次无线驱动。。。
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 你什么无线网卡
<maplebeats> 博通。。。
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 这么挫？
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 我这里买了4个无线网卡了
<maplebeats> 显卡更挫
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 各个都能用
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 怎么弄
<maplebeats> 每次升级内核，都要编译一次电源管理。。。
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 台式用的usb吗
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 对
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: +1
<ofan> arch+lvm+luks+gpt 真蛋疼
<StarBrilliant> mugebjgd: 你4个无线网卡？？？
<StarBrilliant> 我才2个
<maplebeats> 什么牌子的无线网卡
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 说得我high了，我想搞一个了
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 我 arch+gpt+btrfs+grub2……更蛋藤
<Laputa> 有人知道 https 没运行php 脚本 提示下载是咋会是？
 * mugebjgd 出门看电影
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 有毛蛋疼的
<StarBrilliant> Laputa: 说详细一点
<Laputa> https 和 http 的documentroot 在一个目录下
<ifceux> Laputa: 没解释呗
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 我还干过更蛋疼的事
<Laputa> 找不到在哪里配置。 ssl.conf 有什么地方和这个有关么。
<maplebeats> btrfs我还没用过
<maplebeats> apache下有ssl的配置吧
<ofan> btrfs 2.3x就用上了
<ofan> 不好用
<StarBrilliant> 把两台电脑用网线直接穿起来，笔记本通过无线连接Internet，台式机通过网线连接笔记本，手机用USB网络共享连接台式机
<StarBrilliant> 然后三台电脑开squid+iptables+dnsmasq
<StarBrilliant> 蛋疼……
<StarBrilliant> 不过确实游泳
<StarBrilliant> 不过确实有用
<StarBrilliant> ofan: btrfs真的不错
<maplebeats> dnsmasq我只在台式上开了的
<ifceux> Laputa: 参考archwiki搞搞
<Laputa> maplebeats: http.conf 已经有了                                                                                                                                                                                               │
<Laputa> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: 我的网络是 手机->OpenVPN->SSH->iProxy->USB线->iptables->squid->网线->iptables->squid->dnsmasq->OpenVPN->无线网卡->无线路由器->Internet
<maplebeats> 你真蛋疼
<piggybox> 但是我看一些评测说btrfs性能还是不如ext4
<ofan> 比如ext4
<StarBrilliant> piggybox: 我不在乎性能
<ofan> ext2都不如
<ifceux> 太复杂了吧
<ifceux> StarBrilliant: 真能折腾
<StarBrilliant> btrfs 的备份功能，更新系统之前做备份，更新完了如果发现问题就revert回来
<ofan> btrfs不错的是对ssd的优化
<StarBrilliant> ofan: +1
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 你用ssd?
<StarBrilliant> 所以我的U盘一半是btrfs+ssd一半是ntfs
<StarBrilliant> u盘不也是flash吗？
<maplebeats> StarBrilliant: 你这个串行好蛋疼。。。我所有设备都直接连接路由。。
<StarBrilliant> maplebeats: ……
<ofan> u盘。。。。
<ofan> 牛逼
<StarBrilliant> 我中途用了两个OpenVPN、两个iptables、两个squid
<ofan> 还是ext4开trim
<ifceux> linuxer的特点，明明 只要注释四行，却非要这样来 1,4s/^/#/g
<ofan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives 还没试过换io scheduler
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Solid State Drives - ArchWiki
<maplebeats> io scheduler我换了的。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 你用ssd?
<maplebeats> 不是。。
<ofan> 那你换了有什么用
<ofan> 不是ssd换了反而会降低性能
<maplebeats> bfq不是cfq的增强版么。。
<ifceux> http://fun4hi.com/31835
<sevk> ifceux,啥网址y 植物大战僵尸四格漫画，超搞笑的！
<ofan> http://retis.sssup.it/~fabio/linux/bfq/results.php
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y ReTiS Lab
<ofan> 貌似延时比较低
<ofan> 那我换成bfq的 XD
<ofan> maplebeats: 你用着没啥问题？
<maplebeats> 没有问题
<maplebeats> 用了很久很久了
<maplebeats> 蝙蝠侠居然要在国内上映
<ofan> arch的新安装方式我喜欢 XD
<ofan> livcd什么的都弱爆了
<cfy> ofan: 什么方式？
<tcpct> 怎么整？
<ofan> cfy: 完全命令行安装
<ofan> 带的工具好全
<ofan> https://plus.google.com/103155108926231686421/posts/6k1oKEUR6zB
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Jason Travis - Google+ - ArchLinux 2012.7.15 UEFI+GPT+LVM+LUKS on an Asus EeePc…
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69X9ZYA41xU
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> 第二个用的图形界面安装，不够fashion XD
<ifceux> 萝卜网，好费内存
<ifceux> opera 好费内存
<alvin_rxg> linux 好费内存
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 我打开萝卜网，才几个标签页。似乎是opera处理得那些web效果时不好，
<ifceux> 卡死我了
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: chakra可以用arch的源么
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> 木事
<pangyu> 大家好
<sevk> pangyu, 好.. .  ㍛ 
<pangyu> sevk: 我来试试有没有乱码
<ofan> 哦屎 arch 8.04的iso不支持efi启动
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<ofan> 哦也 成功了
<ywmy210> 大家早上好～
<ywmy210> 有人在木有？
<sevk>  06:46
<darkx> 早安
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] 早安
<ofan> 有人无线网卡是rtl8188ce的么？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-11
<imadper> ofan: 求回复.
<imadper> 谁跟我私聊一句, 我看看我的插件写的有没有问题
<imadper> ..............
<imadper> imadper
<imadper> asdf imadper
<ofan> imadper: 啥
<imadper> ofan: 我试试我写的插件而已.
<imadper> ofan: 你都不睡觉的?
<imadper> ofan: 你从早上上到夜里....
<ofan> imadper: 还早
<imadper> ofan: 好吧....
<ofan> 用上efi+lvm了
<imadper> efi? 启动会快?
<ofan> 感觉挺快
<imadper> lvm有啥好处?
<ofan> 方便
<imadper> 就是扩展方便一些
<imadper> 平时用不到吧
<ofan> 调整 整理
<ofan> 命名也清楚
<ofan> 能分组
<imadper> 你能有多少分区?
<ofan> 分组后就变/dev/<group>/<partition>了
<ofan> 方便管理，日后调整也会用到
<imadper> ofan: 你再跟我说句话~
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 这倒是. 我老是忘了哪个是哪个.
<ofan> 说什么
<imadper> ofan: 能带上我名字不...
<ofan> imadper: 说什么
<imadper> ofan: 我现在用dunst+notify-send来做提醒呢..
<imadper> ofan: ok
<ofan> 真老套
<imadper> ofan: 不然用什么?
<imadper> ofan: 你说!
<ofan> weechat直接装个插件就行
<imadper> ofan: 不用weechat
<imadper> ofan: 重点是dunst
<ofan> md我的无线网卡总是掉线
<ofan> wpa_supplicant总是自动断开
<imadper> ofan: 便宜的路由的问题吧?
<ofan> imadper: 路由很贵
<imadper> ofan: 还是说你的无线网卡是ralink的?
<ofan> rtl的
<ofan> 用chakra没问题
<ofan> 用最新的arch不行
<ofan> 日的
<imadper> 人品问题...
<imadper> dmesg
<imadper> 然后报bug
<ofan> 这bug都让人爆烂了
<ofan> 没人管的
<imadper> 恩, qa不好重现.
<imadper> 还得要有这种网卡的笔记本, 还要去重现
<imadper> 太麻烦了
<imadper> 我遇到硬件相关的bug都不重现, 除了usbfs
<ofan> 进chakra看看 驱动用的啥
<imadper> 一样的
<ofan> 不知道
<imadper> 估计是一样的..
<imadper> ofan: 求说话!
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> cfy: 求说话!
<ofan> 今天下午光是把arch镜像弄成efi启动的就搞了好几个小时
<ofan> 真操蛋
<imadper> ofan: 下午...
<imadper> ofan: 求带上我的名字说话...
<imadper> ofan: 美帝...
<imadper> ofan: 你们买东西都便宜...
<ofan> imadper: 2
<imadper> ofan: 我擦了个嘞... 为啥就是不能把你的nick给显示上去...
<ofan> chakra镜像1.4G...
<imadper> 还行, 比mageia啥的还是小一些~
<ofan> arch镜像200多M
<imadper> arch连gnome都没有
<ofan> arch现在不提供包了
<ofan> 只给基本工具，自己装去
<ofan> 全部netinstall
<imadper> 呃..
<imadper> 怎么个自己装法? 给脚本, 执行就好?
<ofan> 没有脚本
<imadper> 我擦, 那怎么装?
<ofan> 先fdisk/parted分区，然后自己挨个mkfs，然后挂载
<ofan> 手动链接网络，chroot然后装base
<imadper> arch已经完全不管用户了...
<ofan> 改改配置文件装grub,重启
<ofan> 工具超全
<imadper> 不是每个用户都喜欢这样的
<ofan> arch用户表示喜欢这样
<imadper> 之前什么mkinitcpio那次修改我就不喜欢
<ofan> arch现在真是每一步都要自己动手
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 以后arch下载下来就是一个文本...
<imadper> ofan: 求说话!
<imadper> ofan: 带上我名字
<ofan> imadper: 还真的
<ofan> imadper: 进入后就一个install.txt
<ofan> 还是全复制的wiki
<imadper> ofan: 而且还是过时的wiki... 运行/arch/setup那种
<ofan> 没有安装向导，没有提示，没有界面
<ofan> imadper: arch wiki更新很快
<imadper> ofan: 然后还有一个错误的install来误导大家~
<ofan> imadper: 现在已经不用/arch/setup了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 是很快
<ofan> wiki基本就够了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 知道arch换安装方法了, 不知道换成什么了
<imadper> ofan: 用过lpr命令没?
<ofan> 没
<imadper> 我去erc的房间问点儿东西....
<piggybox> arch的安装方式还好，和gentoo差不多
<ofan> piggybox: 已经改了
<imadper> piggybox: 全体abs了, 就真和gentoo差不多了
<ofan> 现在完全没有安装向导
<ofan> 就一文本文件 自个琢磨去吧
<imadper> ofan: 应该是, 给一个txt, 里面给了kernel的网址, xorg的网址等, 让你自己下载源码自己组成一个操作系统去
<imadper> cfy: 起来了跟俺说一声哈~
<ofan> imadper: 包的安装是自动的，只是分区，配置等要自己搞
<imadper> 恩
<ofan> efi启动太tm繁琐了
<ofan> grub太tm难用了
<jzmer_> ofan: 抗议抗议，严重抗议
<imadper> jzmer_: 去干掉 ofan . 或者跟他 gaoji
<Chaos`Eternal> efi不是可以用elilo么
<ofan> lilo老了吧
<ofan> efi本身不算很复杂，但是grub那套东西搞的特别复杂
<imadper> grub2呢?
<ofan> 就说grub2
<ofan> grub本身不支持efi启动
<imadper> grub2就用过一次. 不会用
<imadper> 麻烦
<ofan> 怀疑是wpa_supplicant的问题
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/the-lg-d2342p-pn-led-lcd-monitor-23-inches-polarized-3d-1199-yuan-single-back-to-100-yuan-in-beijing-coupons-or-about-1099-yuan.html
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y LG D2342P-PN LED液晶显示器（23英寸/偏光3D）　1199元包邮（下单返100元京券，约合1099元）»什么值得买
<imadper> ofan: linux下能用偏光的显示器吗?
<ofan> imadper: 不知道
<cfy> imadper: ..
<cfy>  imadper: 你怎么也看这个网站了？
<imadper> cfy: 我一直看呀
<imadper> cfy: erc的代码你看过是吧?
<imadper> cfy:   (notifications-notify   这个函数, 如果我把参数title设置成nick, 会得到一个很长很长的nick...
<cfy> imadper: 没看过 阿
<imadper> cfy: 比如我想得到的是`cfy` 但是实际上是`cfy  (~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan)`
<imadper>  
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么没那个函数。。
<imadper> cfy: ..... emacs24
<imadper> cfy: 才有的
<cfy> imadper: 肯定emacs24阿
<imadper> cfy: 内置的erc-mode才有的
<imadper> cfy: 你自己下载的erc-mode吧
<cfy> imadper: 还真是我emacs自带的erc...
<imadper> cfy: ... 我能说是人品问题吗?
<cfy> imadper: 你C-h f看下，哪个文件的？
<imadper> cfy: `notifications.el'.
<imadper> cfy: (require 'notifications)
<imadper>  
<imadper> cfy: 我错了
<cfy> imadper: 吧
<cfy> imadper: 是自带。。。
<cfy> imadper: 只不过，默认不加载。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩... 我错了, 这个不是erc的....
<imadper> cfy: 我刚才以为是erc的功能
<imadper> cfy: hook的信息怎么查? 有没有跟函数一样的注释?
<cfy> imadper: 有把，属于变量
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: ok
<imadper> sevk: hi
<imadper> sevk: test
<imadper> test
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 解决ansys14在ubuntu12.04系统中flexlm not running问题指南 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383860 解决flexlm not running 解决kernel3.x兼容kernel2.x的问题，安装uname26 按照以下方法解决需要网线才能启动ansys14的问题 platform:ubuntu12.04 kernel: 3.2.0.29 Hi all, I post here my expe …
<imadper> sevk: 苨马! 你跟我说句话!
<ofan> nnd 搞了半天貌似是dhcp的问题
<imadper> ofan: 固定ip呗... 渣路由
<ofan> imadper: 是dhcpcd
<ofan> 不过貌似也不是很稳定
<imadper> ofan: 那就渣dhcpcd
<imadper> ofan: 渣网卡
<ofan> ping不畅通
<imadper> ofan: 自己买一个无线网卡换上去, 几美元而已
<ofan> imadper: p
<ofan> imadper: 其他时候都好好的
<imadper> ofan: 其他时候好的? 什么时候不好?
<imadper> ofan: 连你自己家无限的时候不好用?
<imadper> ofan: 那还是渣路由...
<imadper> sevk: 你就跟我说句话呗
<imadper> sevk: 擦你妹
<imadper> sevk: time
<imadper> !time
<sevk> imadper, 是您的最终答案吗？  ㍡ 
<ofan> imadper: 以前用着好
<imadper> ofan: 刚坏
<ofan> 把dhcpcd干掉以后好了点
<ofan> 不过ping不算畅通
<imadper> sevk: 是的.
<sevk> imadper, 号  ㍡ 
 * imadper 终于搞定了!!!
<Chaos`Eternal> elilo不老的
<Chaos`Eternal> 早年没有grub2的时候，efi都靠这玩意的
<Chaos`Eternal> 话说，要启动一个linux, 办法还有很多
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如你可以用efi boot到freedos然后syslinux
<Chaos`Eternal> 也可以elilo到一个老内核然后kexec
<Chaos`Eternal> 既然你嫌grub2太麻烦的话。。
<ofan> Xorg will start and it is possible to use amdcccle instead of aticonfig. There will be a "AMD Unsupported hardware" watermark.
<ofan> You can remove this watermark using the following script...
<ofan> 卧槽catalyst不认amd fusion了
<imadper> ofan: .................................
<ofan> for x in $(objdump -d $DRIVER|awk '/call/&&/EnableLogo/{print "\\x"$2"\\x"$3"\\x"$4"\\x"$5"\\x"$6}'); do sed -i "s/$x/\x90\x90\x90\x90\x90/g" $DRIVER;done
<ofan> 这到底要干什么
<jzmer_> ofan: 这是哪里的?
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] ???
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 用了Xubuntu 12.04，风扇呼呼的转 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383863 我的本子是两年前买的，最近装上Xubuntu 12.04，发现操作还算流畅，就是风扇转的呼呼的，我怀疑是不是系统占用资源太大啊？设置都是默认的，我也没开啥特效，求高人指点配置方法，占用最小 …
<ofan> jzmer_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst#.22aticonfig:_No_supported_adaptaters_detected.22
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: ATI Catalyst - ArchWiki
<ofan> APU全军覆没？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04 SVN无法访问http/https的地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383864 SVN版本如下： Code: lgsun@lgsun-F5V:/data/workspace$ svn --version svn, version 1.7.5 (r1336830)    compiled Aug 11 2012, 09:36:00 Copyright (C) 2012 The Apache Software Foundation. This software consists of contributions made by many people; see t …
<St_ghost> Good Morning!
<iPino> 早
<imadper> 周末没人呀.. 看来主力军还是工人阶级
<St_ghost> 应该说都是夜猫
<St_ghost> 昨晚那么多人来的
<imadper> St_ghost: ofan和我们不在一个时区
<imadper> St_ghost: 人家是富二代, 人在美帝.
<St_ghost> .....
<imadper> St_ghost: 晚上当然在线了
 * St_ghost 头疼
<huntxu> imadper: 你妹
<imadper> huntxu: 恩?
<imadper> huntxu: 我?
<imadper> huntxu: 怎么了?
<imadper> huntxu: 咋了? 糊涂徐叔? 我貌似今天还没说啥呢~
<huntxu> imadper: 沒打完
<huntxu> imadper: 你妹子長得怎麽樣
<huntxu> imadper: lol
<imadper> huntxu: ..........................................................................................
<imadper>  /kickban huntxu
<imadper> huntxu: 你妹
<imadper> huntxu: 你妹子找到没有?
 * imadper lol
<huntxu> imadper: 等你有op再行威脅
<imadper> ....
<imadper> hun
<imadper> huntxu: linux下能用Polarization的显示吗?
<imadper> huntxu: intel的显卡
<huntxu> imadper: polarization是啥？
<imadper> huntxu: 偏光...
<imadper> huntxu: 3d
<huntxu> imadper: 不知道耶，沒試過
<imadper> huntxu: win下需要软件, linux下连软件都找不到..
<huntxu> imadper: 把桌面的東西變成一片紅紅藍藍然後要戴眼鏡才看清？
<imadper> huntxu: 不是红蓝... 但是确实很模糊, 需要眼镜
<imadper> huntxu: 偏振呀就是
<huntxu> imadper: 有軟件啊
<huntxu> imadper: 不過忘了叫什麽名字
<huntxu> imadper: 論壇08年的帖子...
<imadper> huntxu: 能支持Polarization的3d显示器? 这东西08年出来没有还两说呢...
<huntxu> imadper: 不是顯示器
<huntxu> imadper: 它就是把桌面的東西亂畫一通然後戴眼鏡騙你是立體的
<imadper> huntxu: 2d转红蓝3d?
<huntxu> imadper: yep
<imadper> huntxu: 哦, 渣.
<\rs> Lenovo Wireless  Headset  W770 有驱动？
<imadper> headset是什么? 好久不见你了, 马甲哥
<imadper> 耳机?
<\rs> 嗯无线耳机
<imadper> 我去看看他是怎么个无线法... 其实不太需要驱动的吧? 我的理解是就跟无线鼠标一个样子..
<imadper> \rs: 马甲哥, 那个usb的发射器, 本身就是个声卡吧?
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: 要是这样的话, 那肯定可以用
<\rs> logitech 的无线鼠标确实能用了。那个 usb发射器 + 耳机 不知道怎么使
<\rs> dmesg http://bpaste.net/show/39646/
<imadper> \rs: 目测那个东西本身就是声卡...
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 安装旺旺的时候出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383866 raozhenyu@raozhenyu-ThinkPad-X40:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i wangwang.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 163838 个文件和目录。) 正预备替换 aliwangwang 1.00-00 (使用 wangwang.deb) ... 正在解压缩将用于更替的包文件 aliwangwang  …
<\rs> imadper: 也就是我要选 CONFIG_SND_USB 里的东西？
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 我的理解是.
<imadper> \rs: 声卡转输出到usb基本是不可能的.
<imadper> \rs: 所以那个usb设备本身应该就是一个usb声卡
<\rs> imadper: 有些公司的名字都没法和普通名词区分开了……比如 native instruments
<imadper> \rs: 因为之前nvidia的hdmi设备, 声音要单独从声卡哪里连一条线到显卡上, hdmi才有声音.
<imadper> \rs: 这是公司?
<imadper> \rs: 以后我要是办公司, 就叫native code
<\rs> imadper: 对于一个目录……看到产商品的精细选，非厂商名的挑顺眼的多选几个
<\rs> imadper: 你这样会害很多编译内核的人的……
<imadper> \rs: 那我的公司叫driver好了... 或者叫backport
<imadper> \rs: 如果叫driver, 然后做显卡. 今后别人想在网上搜索nvidia的显卡驱动几乎是不可能的了~
<imadper> \rs: 对了, 你的 notification system 用的什么? 你的wm有自带吗?
<imadper> \rs: 我现在用dunst, 感觉挺好的. 功能少一些, 但是够用
<imadper> \rs: 上次好象是听你说, 你的notify-send不能用了吧?
<\rs> imadper: notification-daemon + notify-send (libnotify)
<\rs> imadper: 是 gtk+ 一个 bug，现在修好了。之前用的替代品是 growl-for-linux
<imadper> \rs: 那个东西在我这里没显示...
<imadper> \rs: 不知道为啥...
<\rs> imadper: notification-daemon? 我这里也没显示了
<imadper> \rs: 鬼知道为什么...
<ofan> 噢屎 用上networkmanager 网络就好了
<\rs> imadper: 還是用不來……
<\rs> notification-daemon 又好了
<\rs> ofan: wireless headset用什麼驅動
<ofan> \rs: 额 蓝牙？
<\rs> ofan: 不知道如何區分藍牙。是否要選 ultra Wideband devices
<ofan> 无限耳机一般都蓝牙的吧
<ofan> \rs: 没自带驱动？
<\rs> ofan: 從沒看到一個設備的幫助會介紹linux怎麼用
<banxi1988> hi,在使用vim中有一个问题，就是在代码对齐中，我一般在新行按4个tag键才行，有没有4tag这样的指令啊，这样我就只要按2下键盘就可以了？
<banxi1988> 嗯，是Tab键
<\rs> microcai: lenovo wireless headset w770用什麼驅動
<microcai> \rs:  蓝牙的吧
<microcai> \rs:  要用 bluez pulseaudio
<ofan> banxi1988: set autoindent
<ofan> set cindent
<\rs> ofan: 而且也都不說產品的學名
<ofan> \rs: google无结果？
<banxi1988> ofan:这两个设置我设置了。。
<\rs> microcai: 怎麼判斷是否藍牙
<banxi1988> ofan:但是有些代码不支持。比如html文档。
<microcai> \rs:  ... ...
<\rs> microcai: alsa 沒希望了嗎？
<microcai> \rs:  不是蓝牙你 wireless 什么啊
<banxi1988> 我指的是内容 。当然html的标签还是会自动对齐的。但是正文不行
<\rs> microcai: 我希望儘量是 tty 的解決方案，遠離 gnome
<ofan> banxi1988: normal模式下4>>
<microcai> \rs: 那就远离你的耳机吧
<ofan> 远离gnome +1
<maplebeats> +2
<ofan> kde快配置完了，各种舒服
 * \rs 遠離 kde
<maplebeats> +1
<maplebeats> 我台式的kde用得越来越不爽。。。除了每周更新，基本不用。。
<maplebeats> 更新到kde4.9之后还没用过。。。
<ofan> 4.9貌似状态栏变小了
<ofan> 在我上网本上看的好小
<banxi1988> ofan:Thank you,但是我目前希望在插入模式时也能使用数字加Tab样式的命令。哈哈。
<jzmer_> 现在appspot.com的ssl是不是会被自动掐断？
<jzmer_> 好像code.google.com的ssl也是这样
<ofan> banxi1988: 插入模式c-o 4a<Tab><Esc>
<\rs> microcai: 裝了 pulseaudio[bluetooth] 之後怎麼做？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/201062.htm
<sevk> ofan,啥网址y 谷歌超级福利被指夸张放大：我国八成企业都有_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<microcai> \rs:  到 gnome 设置中心查找你的蓝牙
<maplebeats> 蓝牙什么的，有什么用。。。
<widon> ATI Mobility Radeon X2300
<widon> 这个显卡有没有闭源驱动啊，玩游戏卡
<ofan> wid...
<ofan> 跑毛
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 11.04相比于12.04怎样？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在用谷歌浏览器调用系统的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383877 我下载东西，系统带了个KGet，想在下载时调用它，就像win下载东西，调用迅雷一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux7533 — 2012-08-11 12:24
<\rs> imadper: 放棄了%、……
<ofan> lvm比较影响启动速度
<Guest351`> who
<cupjava> whoami
<Guest351`> who
<bepop> 蓝牙连接gps显示连接失败： Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<bepop> 有没有解决的，google上看没有solved的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] OverQuotaError: The API call datastore_v3.RunQuery() required more quota than is available.
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 这个的意思是api调用太多了么?
<imadper> \rs: 啥?
<imadper> \rs: 无线耳机?
<imadper> 那东西不是声卡?
<\rs> imadper: 不知道是什麼
<\rs> imadper: 應該就是個發射器吧
<imadper> \rs: 跟通信方式无关. 考虑的是, 发射器是不是本身也是个声卡
<imadper> \rs: 你usb的声卡驱动模块之后, 选音频设备, 应该能选到这个东西
<imadper> \rs: 因为声音不会从usb这里出来模拟信号吧?
<imadper> \rs: 或者你就放弃吧... 坚决不相信这个鸟东西能出好声音
<zerta>  p\op][/[=][[/]'        \
<jzmer_> idcbuster的服务大家了解吗？
<imadper> 大家用screen还是tmux还是byobu呀?
 * imadper 睡觉
<jusss> time
<StarBrilliant> imadper: screen
<jusss>  > Time.now
<sevk> jusss, 2012-08-11 13:43:19 +0800
<jusss> ubuntulog_: time
<imadper> StarBrilliant: 好在哪里? 还是习惯了, 不愿意换
 * imadper 继续睡觉....
<\rs> imadper: tmux
<piggybox> 在youtube上看ubisoft e3的发布会，牛x的公司，一年能出这么多好游戏
<ofan> piggybox: 好多分公司
<ofan> 上海就有一个
<zhangjg> 今天看C++primy，其中有一个问题：为什么C++不叫++c
<ofan> 还有很多外包的
<zhangjg> 有人发表高见吗?
<stardiviner> zhangjg: 因为版本是这样表示的,
<stardiviner> zhangjg: V1.0 V2.0
<stardiviner> 难道是 2.0V ?
<zhangjg> c++为什么不叫++c
<zhangjg> 这个版本有什么关系啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] ++c不会产生c的副本，所以int i =0; int j = ++i是1,而c++是先创建c的副本，将c自增1,返回副本，所以j = i++是0,这说明c++是在c语言的基础上创建的一个新的语言
<ofan> 对内置类型，c++和++c没区别
<piggybox> 可惜c++并不完全向下兼容c
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 对于c++和++c的区别在于一个产生了副本，一个没有，所以++c的执行效率要比c++高
<ofan> 只是自定义类型有区别
<zhangjg> TylerLine 说的有些道理，但我觉的这个很发音似乎也有关系
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 其实如果c++不考虑和c向下兼容的花我认为他还可以做的更好一些，比方说更简洁一些
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 恩恩
<songxk> #ubuntu-en
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 读加加c的话会很奇怪的
<zhangjg> ++c看起来都不想一个名字，就像一个中国人取名叫小A一样的怪
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 嗯，很奇怪
<zhangjg> 无论如何+本身是一个符号，而不是一个语言字母，所以它出现在看开头是不太符合人们的思维习惯的
<ofan> 大多数的节日年轻人们都陪在了另一半身边，而在一天的娱乐之后，也就顺理成章的来到了宾馆。因此，每到节日的时候做爱的人都要比平时多。这种在节日做爱的现象，被科学家称为festival fuck，也就是我们所说的节操。
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 的确，这应该是一个主要原因吧
<zhangjg> 我想也真是因为这个所以我们看到大部分人在写for的时候用的是i++而不是++i
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] =口=
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 至少我一直是用++i的; )
<piggybox> ofan:  我想起早期技术书籍把robust翻译成鲁棒性。。。
<zhangjg> 虽然大家明白++i要更高效一些
<ofan> piggybox: 现在也这么翻译
<piggybox> ofan:  囧
<ofan> 撸棒性
<zhangjg> TyerLing 你的是一个好习惯，我也许养成
<zhangjg> 不过我看到的但部分的代码，但是是别人的，后缀的写的多一些
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 其实这个的话没必要太苛刻了，毕竟其实这点内存和速度的差距是完全可以忽略不记的
<zhangjg> 我真是抱着这样的心态所以到现在还明白改正！
<zhangjg> 从此处也能看出你是一个十分专注的人！
<Ein-mobile> hello
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 也还好啦..;-)
<sevk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] hi～
<ofan> ...
<zhangjg> 小kk怎么不见了？换新机器人了？
<ifceux> http://amplicate.com/hate/grub2
<sevk> ifceux,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> XD
<ifceux> i hate grub2!
<ofan> gnu的玩意都比较
<ofan> 蛋疼
<mugebjgd> grub2很爽
<ifceux> suffer
<microcai> mugebjgd:  grub2 蛋疼
<mugebjgd> 你可以不用啊
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 我現在就要換掉它。
<ofan> 换成啥
<ifceux> ofan: grub.
<mugebjgd> ifceux 蛋疼 lilo或者syslinux
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 。一代用得順手
<ofan> 到了efi时代grub都得淘汰
<ifceux> ofan: 到時再說。
<ofan> ifceux: 现在就是了
<ofan> 新系统都要efi+gpt
<ifceux> ofan: 鬱悶
<mugebjgd> ifceux: syslinux不就完了
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 新的arch安装方式变了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我都装了2遍了
<ifceux> mugebjgd: dt ？爲何安裝2遍·
<mugebjgd> ifceux: x64 , i686
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我lvm+gpt+efi
<ifceux> ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你硬盘大？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不大，为了方便调整分区
<ofan> 将来可能再加个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 除非很大 你才需要lvm
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是分区多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要那么多分区干嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 毛片分分区放
<microcai1> mugebjgd: 看的时候取消隐藏?
<microcai> mugebjgd: 一个分区放一个片？
<mugebjgd> microcai1: 八成 你问ofan
 * microcai 开心，攻克了一个技术难题 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM3OTA0NTcy.html
<microcai> 这是录制的视频， 哦哈哈
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • [求助]安装了linux版的Chrome，扩展无法同步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383886 系统是12.04 chrome的版本事21.0.1180.75 书签可以同步，但是扩展无法同步，而且也无法安装扩展，提示“将该项添加到 Chrome 浏览器时出错。请刷新此页面，然后重试。” 有遇到类似情 …
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: skoda fabia
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 下周2拿到
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 多少钱？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 5750
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 多少公里？那年的？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 16000公里
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 2010？
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 2006年的 一老太太开的
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是 家到教堂 教堂到家
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 2006年才开了16000公里，还不错。但是我觉得那个车有点小。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 就是不要大的
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 我想弄个passart kombi
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 费油
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 如果有孩子就不打了。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 有孩子？照样够大
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 反正孩子没到岁数没问题
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 两个。
<mugebjgd> fishoneeyed: 2个孩子还早着呢 早就买第二辆车了
<alvin_rxg> 乃们都计划生孩子了 =.=
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 生活的一部分。
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg 你们去vente privee吗？打折非常列还。
<alvin_rxg> 嘛东西
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 打折网站。什么都买。
<alvin_rxg> 一定要先登录嘛？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 是的，
<alvin_rxg> 想先看看有哪些东西的说。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不过主要也是表衣服。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd 我去抢东西了。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 截图看看有哪些分类
<jusss> alvin_rxg: bash里的变量用声明不
<alvin_rxg> 啥意思
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 使用之前用声明不？可以直接用？
<alvin_rxg> 比如？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: for((i=0;;))
<alvin_rxg> 然后？
<jusss> 没了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那就好了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd http://prntscr.com/dlead
<sevk> fishoneeyed,啥网址y Screenshot by Lightshot
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd 每天都是不同的品牌。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd 现在这几天买的是这一年里基本没有卖掉的东西，价格低的惊人，很多一折两折。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 这东西有什么用啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 想把locale里的所有变量写进.profile里，
<alvin_rxg> 等有女朋友了就关注…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 写呗
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你觉的西服有没有用？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 需要一个能指定显示指定行数的指令
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 比如prt是一个能显示指定行数的指令，
<alvin_rxg> what is pr
<alvin_rxg> what is prt
<widon> 12.04如何关掉KMS
<fishoneeyed> mugebjgd: 你用的安卓？
<jusss> for ((i=1;i<15;i++));do echo "export $(locale|prt $i)" >> ~/.profile; done;
<jusss> alvin_rxg: prt是我假设的一个能显示指定第几行的指令
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 显然android
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 西服早买完了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 好应用推荐几个。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在缺少一个prt指令，
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 就是因为打折列还，所以买的快。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: tommy hilfiliger
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 一分钟。
<kingbo> ibus-table-xingma不支持python 3.0？怎么办呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: rene lezard 这是今天的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 有没有能显示文件指定第几行的指令
<jusss> iGoogle: 比如prt 3 filename,显示file的第三行
<jusss> 没人。。。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 有没有显示指定第几行的指令？
<jusss> 总不能让俺自己写个吧。。。
<iGoogle> sed -n '3p'
<ifceux> sed -n '3p;q'
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 刚搜到sed
<ifceux> firefox佈局不爽，比如書籤工具欄兩個項目的間隔太大了，沒有opera緊湊
<widon> 如何设置gnome-terminal里面打印是英文，但是gnome界面是中文啊
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: vimperator
<oy> opera 不开源啊
<jusss> widon: LANGUAGE=zh_CN.utf8
<zerta> 是否开源对我而言，无所谓。只要好用就行
<widon> jusss, 终端要是英文哦
<ifceux> oy: 對於你來說重要嗎
<namoamitabuddha> 重要
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: mp3那個解碼器什麼的，還不是默默地選上了。
<jusss> widon: 查LC_*的那个12个设置
<Chaos`Eternal> LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF8
<Chaos`Eternal> LC_MESSAGE=en_US.UTF8
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: ffmpeg
<ifceux> oy: 那只是你的自己的體會。
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: opensource
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 自由软件
<oy> 你想做二次开发？
<Chaos`Eternal> 那你跑来用ubuntu干啥？
<jusss> ifceux: 能给每行前面加标号吗？sed
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome中英文字体设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383890 怎么做才能gnome界面使用中文，但是终端下打印都是英文 还有如何对中文和英文使用不同的字体？现在使用宋体，汉字显示很完美，但是英文显示就不行了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2012-08-11 15:41
<ifceux> jusss: 可以。參考sed1line
<jusss> ifceux: 哦
 * adam8157 nnnd, 又贵又破啊房子
<imadper> adam8157 壕, 你又买房....
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 我找房子找的很痛苦
<adam8157> imadper: 租房
<imadper> adam8157 你一定要那么近的... 稍微远一些, 然后骑车也行呀
<adam8157> imadper: 远的也不便宜啊
<ifceux> 有道理，租房不用考慮工作地點。隨便換
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么说你好呢......弱爆了
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋了?
<imadper> adam8157 我们组cwang, 1k4的房子.
<roylez_> adam8157: 找房子就不要周末找
<adam8157> imadper: 在哪?
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 周末找房子的多，空出来，马上被人吃掉了
<imadper> adam8157 在太阳宫吧
<adam8157> imadper: 好远...
<imadper> adam8157 ...
<imadper> adam8157 那学我们组, xuwang. 自己买帐篷, 然后住森林公园
<adam8157> imadper: 扯吧
<imadper> adam8157 你去试试去.
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你买了帝都的房子
<adam8157> imadper: 滚粗
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 买个鬼 租都租不起
<imadper> adam8157...
<adam8157> roylez_: 薪水低伤不起啊 cc Jim Whitehorse
<roylez_> adam8157: 你把你平时打球的时间拿出来，早就找到地方了
<adam8157> roylez_: 找地方不难, 难得是太贵租不起...
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是魔都便宜啊
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 哇 你还打网球 好高雅的运动
<iGoogle> 有钱蛋蛋，天天哭穷
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 不打网球, 只打台球羽毛球
<roylez_> adam8157: 我说的就是又便宜又还像样的。周末找，轮不到你
<adam8157> roylez_: 你怎么找的? 中介?
<roylez_> adam8157: 我最近两年的经验就是平时去，每天跑，都是3天以内就就搞定
<iGoogle> imadper: 你住森林？
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然是中介
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 没...
<roylez_> adam8157: 每天花2个钟头
<iGoogle> 可怜的。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 中介收一个月房租呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 35%
<adam8157> roylez_: 魔都真便宜
<imadper> iGoogle: 我现在每天上下班, 横穿两次大北京...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们那边不可能收一个月
<adam8157> roylez_: 北京就是收一个月
<roylez_> adam8157: 这边是房东房客各收35%
<adam8157> roylez_: 这边只收房客
<iGoogle> imadper: 那样上班，还活个啥劲头。
<iGoogle> 北京那破地方，没不是人住的
 * adam8157 魔都真便宜啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 求神帮我把公司搬到我家附近!
<adam8157> imadper: 你那天面试去啥情况
<imadper> adam8157 面试?? 我什么时候去了?
<adam8157> imadper: 这周一, 不是么?
<imadper> adam8157 我自从来了rh ,连简历都没投递过...
<imadper> adam8157 没有呀! 谁说的!
<imadper> adam8157 我也想去面试呀... 但是都不敢去, 好多都是要英语面试的...
<imadper> adam8157 我现在毫无准备, 要技术没技术, 要口语没口语, 面试个毛呀...
<adam8157> imadper: 看来都是找的牛X公司啊
<imadper> adam8157 而且, 我在广州的时候, 各种面试都是我们学校的争霸, 现在在这边面试, 估计会被其他学校的给打死!
<iGoogle> 谁xml-rpc
<adam8157> iGoogle: wordpress都支持的
<user8888> 这里做那种计算机原理性研究的是不是比较少？
<iGoogle> nick被占了的不要。
<user8888> 比如图灵做的那种类似的工作性质的
<caasi> 有人试了这个吗？
<caasi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754#
<sevk> caasi ⇪ ti: 新的pidgin/empathy可用的qq插件 12-08-09更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<caasi> 可以看到webqq的协议，但是点login之后没反应啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你自己架一个就完了呗
<caasi> os是archlinux，empathy是最新的3.4
<iGoogle> adam8157: 我也好奇，你干嘛要octopress。直接xml-rpc简单多
<cupjava> sevk
<adam8157> iGoogle: 因为octopress简单, 易迁移
<iGoogle> 后端的那些css啥，我觉得没必要自己搞。
<iGoogle> 现成的
<iGoogle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7315644736
<sevk> iGoogle,啥网址y ROVOS荣耀S3美腿机 美腿仪加热足底足疗机 腿部按摩器 包邮正品-淘宝网
<stardiviner> CSS 果断自己写啊, 自己写的才知道什么是需要的, 什么不要, 这才是定制
<iGoogle> 猪。老子居然打不开。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/草榴社区
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然有wiki页面，修成正果了
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 别人现成的那么多主题/css。何必
<adam8157> iGoogle: 有theme
<iGoogle> roylez_: . 贴点啥出来。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你那的theme，还是有限啊。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 所以你自己架个wordpress好了
<iGoogle> 蛋痛。麻烦
<iGoogle> 以前论坛的xml-rpc足够好。
<iGoogle> 有人用blogbus没
<iGoogle> nnnd 按摩去
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啧啧 真.高帅富
<caasi> "telepathy-haze 本身不支持群组聊天和图片显示“
<caasi> 这是为啥
<iGoogle> 被帅帅占用了。
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: 帅帅是谁？
<ifceux> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cc829d3gw1dvsqky7u9vj.jpg
<cupjava> ifceux: 是什么牌子的电脑包，这么强
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: 好腐败
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: 看来你是那里的常客了 按摩是假 偷腥是真吧
<ifceux> cupjava: 標題是 妹子與IT的包包
<ifceux> cupjava: it男
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • sudo不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383894 第一次稀里糊涂地装上可以用，重装一次系统后再安装sudo就不能用了 Code: sudo -l ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- sudo：/etc/sudoers 中第 1 行附近有解析错误 sudo：没有找到有效的 sudoers 资源， …
<cupjava> Arch Linux 还是第一次听说
<cupjava> sevk: 这里的sudo是那个以root执行命令的的命令吗？
<sevk> cupjava, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<cupjava> 有没有人知道怎么调用QQ的一些API实现，例如登录，用获取好友列表，获取群等信息
<zhangjg> cupjava: 你太强了吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 自己用抓包工具测试
<zhangjg> qq的现在对非官方版本封杀的行厉害啊
<piggybox> 那显然，腾讯有自己的利益
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 只能自己分析咯
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 还不保证能长久的用
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> Linux 下调用 QQ API 还是第一次听说
<cupjava> zhangjg: 看来难度很大
<nihui> cupjava: 知道也不会告诉你
<zhangjg> 如果够牛逼，可以反编译一下qq的linux程序，然后自己看一下！
<Chaos`Eternal> 你可以考虑用qq的web 么
<zhangjg> 或者就看webqq的源代码
<cupjava> Chaos`Eternal: 这是一个思路
<zhangjg> 然后找到webqq中用到的API
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过我听说qq现在在web里面对api封装的很厉害，基本上你拿不到数据的
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦，也不会拿不到
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是麻烦点
<zhangjg> 一定是可以看到的
<zhangjg> 只是拿到也没有
<zhangjg> qq改一个url，你分析出来的东西就没用了
<cupjava> 原来linux下有个用java写的QQ，不知道还能不能用了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 早就不能用了吧
<cupjava> lumaqq
<cupjava> Ubuntu 12.04在虚拟机里已装好，这个unity的风格有点像Mac
<cupjava> 大家有在生产环境使用Ubuntu的吗？
<cupjava> Ubuntu确实是相当人性化的Linux
<cupjava> 不用折腾，就能用的很好了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] lumaqq也不能用了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好久没用过ubuntu了
<ifceux> cupjava: 不能用了。webqq省事
<cupjava> http://im.qq.com/qq/affiche/20070111.shtml
<sevk> cupjava,啥网址y 关于终止使用存在安全漏洞的QQ版本的公告
<cupjava> 应该就是QQ把开源的QQ封杀的公告
<cupjava> UbuntuTalk: 现在用什么OS
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 那那个linuxqq现在还能不能用?
<cupjava> UbuntuTalk: 那个linuxqq不是官方发布的么
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 中文字体包有了，locale也生成了，fcitx也安装了，能显示中文了，就是输不了中文，求教育 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383900 为了各为大神能更好地帮我解决问题，我把我的情况说一下： 操作系统是：mepis 11 安装时选的语言：english 装好了字体，生成了zh_ …
<Chaos`Eternal> 环境变量设了没有啊
<Chaos`Eternal> XMODIFIERS神马的
<\rs> 我从 wm spawn 出来的 emacs 还不能用 fcitx，而 zsh 里 spawn 的可以，虽然两个各环境变量 LC_ALL LC_CTYPE LANG XMODIFIERS GTK_IM_MODULE都是一致的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac396941
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 日本高级武术.柳生心眼流..但是你确定吃药了？ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<jzmer> 刚才试了vpn刚一连接马上掐断
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac396597
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 《嘿！朱德》这首革命歌曲先被孙燕姿翻唱又被英国鬼子盗用，现在终于被还原了！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 太喜感了
<jzmer> 试了好几次还是这样
<adam8157> roylez_: 吃饭去了
<jzmer> 这是vpn的问题还是我的问题？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<\rs> ofan: openmp有啥推荐读物？比如 OpenMP Application Program Interface
<Chaos`Eternal> rs 你的wm是啥
<cupjava> roylez_: 真搞笑
<imadper> \rs: 把你wm里面启动emacs的那句话改成, export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 && emacs  应该就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 怎么 export 后面 && 的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: export 本来就是定义全局变量的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这个是以前#emacs的人给的解决方案
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 中文操作系统 LC_CTYPE 一般都是 zh_CN.UTF-8
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 一般都不用中文的吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 至少maskray肯定不是
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 英文 fcitx 有问题？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: fcitx的文档上面说, 他可以工作在en_us.utf-8和zh_cn.utf-8下面. 但是我之前实测是只能在zh_cn.utf-8下面
<\rs> imadper: (getenv "LC_CTYPE") 确实是 zh_CN.UTF-8
<roylez_> cupjava: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac396109
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【汪片】美女玩吊绳，汪星人跟随玩耍 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我都 zh_CN.UTF-8
<Chaos`Eternal> imadper, 不需要&&
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: locale 看就 OK
<Chaos`Eternal> LC_CTYPE=xxx emacs就可以了
<\rs> imadper: 我都忘记 emacs 是否考虑 LC_ALL 了。看到很多 c 程序直接 unsetenv("LC_ALL"); 的
<imadper> \rs: 那你的问题跟我遇到的不一样... C-\. 照样输入中文...
<namoamitabuddha> inelegant
<imadper> \rs: 排骨炖好了. 好香.. 都写不下去程序了...
<\rs> 好像用不着 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 了
<imadper> cfy: 快去学erc的定制方式, 一会儿吃完饭来问你...
<namoamitabuddha> 子在齐闻《韶》，三月不知肉味。
<\rs> 放棄了。需要中文時 kill-emacs 重開
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好象是... 不需要了. 我刚看我的竟然是en_us
<qinglingquan> \rs: 只有emacs不能输入中文？其他正常？
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 什么定制？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 真心推荐一款国外云主机，帖子内容不是我写的，但是主机真的很好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383902 云空间为您提供10G免费全能空间，支持绑米，支持FTP 云空间专门做国外空间的一家公司，现在正是向大家提供10G+100M数据库免费全能空间，空间支持ASP，ACCESS …
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【急，求助】用wtk运行jar后缀的手机软件时读取数据怎么设为总是允许？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383905 捣鼓了好几个小时终于把wtk给装好了，用它能直接运行jar（见附件，里面有jar和jad）了，但是读取电脑里数据时每次都询问，怎么设为总是允许啊 …
<stardiviner> 有没有软件把话筒输入的声音统一转变成另外一种声音的软件啊?
<stardiviner> 就像变声软件那样?
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐你那里多少钱, 租房
<zodiac1111> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av91276/
<sevk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 【神治愈】一首如岁月般寂静流淌的歌 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 1400 包水电网
<roylez_> adam8157: 不用空调1350
<adam8157> roylez_: 真便宜啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这边均价1500+了
<roylez_> adam8157: 但是我上午去看房，就能碰到这种....
<adam8157> roylez_: 碰到便宜的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 老头老太一块住，每天替我叠杯子...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<roylez_> adam8157: 别着急，有了打持久战的心态，就能找到好房子...
<adam8157> roylez_: 不行我就当二房东了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 壕，你本钱大
<roylez_> adam8157: 我以后去北京发展，直接你给我包住宿了
<adam8157> roylez_: 大个鬼, 穷死了...
<ifceux> 有懂perl的吗。
<ifceux> sed -n '1s/^.*\,//gp' foo.txt 用perl怎么实现
<roylez_> adam8157: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/9dd72f6dd080af93b25e/460
<\rs> ifceux: ╭─ray @ lap >>= /tmp
<\rs> ifceux: perl -pe 's/^.*\,//gp if $. == 1'
<adam8157> roylez_: 装外宾
<ifceux> \rs: 谢谢。
<roylez_> adam8157: 还有几天到期？
<adam8157> roylez_: 月底到期
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 请问群里有会vpn翻墙的吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 足矣
<ifceux> \rs: 如果是写在脚本里像这样，怎么弄哦  @reusult=readpipe("sed -n '1s/^.*\,//gp;q' $fname")
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] vpn翻墙，不难。只是没有vpn帐号
<ifceux> \rs: 不知道怎么操作流
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 我有个免费的，不过每天有100m，可以先试试吧，速度还可以
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 一般大家都用什么翻墙啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] goagent
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 蕃蔷，对于这里的人来说小case.
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 哦，谢谢
<UbuntuTalk> [l0o0] 搜搜mxvpn，这个网站天天被和xie
<adam8157> roylez_: 不行我就找中介了...
<whi5key> 西厢谁试过，速度怎么样
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 3g天翼 网卡的问题，重启后无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383909 昨天可以使用，之后重启系统也可以使用，就是断开连接后无法连接....这个暂且不管 这里说的可以用是指通过右上角的移动宽带连接上的，自带的天翼软件蹦出的连接页面连接是连不上 …
<cleamoon> 还有活人在吗？
 * ifceux perl 好麻烦，时不时出现一些完全搞不懂的变量
<cleamoon> 有谁知道怎么解决这个情况：同一个电脑用路由，windows下只能用代理上网，不能迅雷之类的下载，linux只能用xchat或是很慢的amule下载
<cleamoon> 不用路由就只能上google reader。用代理之后可以上网和下载
<alvin_rxg> dns ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: 要是dns也太奇怪了...各种诡异呀...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: ping 测试下
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: dns 坏了， windows 需要代理， 迅雷也不工作，能解释。 linux 下似乎说不通
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ping 和 dig 都试试
<cleamoon> al
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: win下，关了代理能下载不能上网了....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: ping没问题...
<imadper> ifceux: perl怎么了?
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: ping 啥？
<imadper> ifceux: perl最简单了, 随便写.
<ifceux> imadper: 难用，不懂用
<imadper> ifceux: 我没学过perl, 看过别人一两个脚本, 然后自己写, 怎么写都能跑起来~ 哈哈~
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 只不过是说语法和 C 有点类似
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 如果一点 C/C++/Java 都没学过
<ifceux> imadper: 在perl脚本中，怎么打印文件的第一列并保存为变量 类似这一句。我不想调用sed
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: perl确实比其他语言宽松一些
<ifceux> imadper: @reusult=readpipe("sed -n '1s/^.*\,//gp;q' $fname")
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: ping的google和我自己的网站都正常返回，也没有延迟，就是连不上
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 无类型语言也会引起一些混淆
<ifceux> imadper: 只要部分。我搞不清楚里面的流是怎么操作的。
<imadper> ifceux: 可以呀~ 你用啥分割? 空格还是逗号?
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: google 不能上？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 但是写小脚本还是特别好用的
<ifceux> imadper: 我要第一行最后一个,之后的内容，保存为变量
<imadper> ifceux: 等我现在去写.
<ifceux> imadper: 如a,b,c,foobar，我要foobar而已
<ifceux> imadper: 3q
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: 一直连就是连不上
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: 我自己的网站能连上了... 但非常慢...
<fanzeyi> = = 问个问题.. 我的 sudo 不认我的密码了…… 求破
<ifceux> fanzeyi: single mode
<ifceux> fanzeyi: 你密码输对了吧
<fanzeyi> ifceux: 当然…… 我用su测试是正常的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: wget www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 先测试 wget -S --spider www.google.com 看什么反应
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我忘记你是谁了
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: su?
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 我也一样
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: su 那输入的是 root 密码啊
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 当然是 su + 我的用户名 ……
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 啥 distro?
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: Ubuntu?
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: arch …… 某次升级后就这德行了……
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 你在用python改造世界吗
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 检查下 /etc/sudoers
<ifceux> fanzeyi: 是不是你不在sudo里面了。。
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 我没学过 python
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 在 如果不在会提示没有权限
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 我说你检查下里面的配置
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 检查过 没异样
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 有没有什么类似 rootpw 之类的设置
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: rootpw ?
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 你是提示密码错误是吧
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯……
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: sudo 的密码错误不就是不给提示让你重新输入密码 然后输入三次提示错误嘛
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 你查下有没有什么 Defaults ... rootpw
<ifceux> imadper: 之前有人给过一个shell版本的了。不过不是写在脚本里的。perl -pe 's/^.*\,//gp if $. == 1'
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 木有
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 要不你在 pastebin.org 帖一下 sudoers 吧，如果不介意。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (@ pastebin.com)
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 好
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: https://gist.github.com/7cdf09f77e27bec9d6ab
<sevk> fanzeyi ⇪ t: fanzeyi's gist: 7cdf09f77e27bec9d6ab — Gist
<imadper> http://code.bulix.org/p1cpsa-81970
<imadper> 谁管我要来的? 吃个药, 回来就给忘了是谁要的代码了....
<imadper> 我的阿兹海默症越来越严重了看来...
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 看了下 user group 确定我的帐号在 sudo 和 wheel 组里
<imadper> ifceux: http://code.bulix.org/p1cpsa-81970
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 不需要
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 你有 fanzeyi ALL=(ALL) ALL
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 这行
<ifceux> imadper: 在看
 * imadper 一般公司对新员工的要求里面, 对身体健康方面有要求没有?
 * imadper 我阿兹海默症, 会有公司要我不?
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯 以防万一确认下……
<alvin_rxg> imadper: /lastlog imadper
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 啥?
<ifceux> imadper: 汗。还要用到新版的。5.16..
<imadper> ifceux: 不用. 我的模板自带的
<imadper> ifceux: 里面的只要有5.12就可以了
<ifceux> imadper: say的方法不支持
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 哦, 你是说我的阿兹海默症的事情.... 确实看log就好...
<ifceux> imadper: 5.14
<imadper> ifceux: 5.12不支持say??????
<imadper> ifceux: 不对吧... 我记得早就有了
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 帮助 Debian 安装程序开发团队：测试新版本的安装程序！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383913 http://www.debian.org/News/2012/20120810 Quote: 简要译文（非官方）： 帮助 Debian 安装程序开发团队：测试新版本的安装程序！ 2012/8/10 Debian 安装程序开发团队发布了针对 Debian 7.0 Wheez …
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 你给 root 设置密码了么？
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 设置了
<imadper> ifceux: 你试试改成5.12.0
<imadper> ifceux: 然后程序能执行不?
<ifceux> imadper: ok.
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 你在 root 下 sudo -i 测试下，应该是不会让你输入密码的
<imadper> ifceux: 我刚才本来想说5.10就有了...
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 对的 不需要输入密码
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: exit
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 我没看出什么问题。你创建一个空密码账户，然后设置 sudoers 测试下。
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 首先 su 到那个账户
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯…… 我试试
<ifceux> imadper: 现在可以，不过我要解决另外一个问题。
<imadper> ifceux: 咩?
<ifceux> imadper: 我改成5.10. 输入所有行，我只要一行。
<ifceux> s/入/出
<imadper> ifceux: 哦, 你只要第一行?
<ifceux> imadper: 是啊。
<imadper> ifceux: 在while循环里面的最后面, 加上一个break
<ifceux> imadper: 你在哪看的教程。
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 如果还是有问题的话，你报 bug 吧。我不知道为什么会有这种问题。
<imadper> ifceux: 小骆驼书
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: su 进去之后执行 sudo -i …… 要我输入密码诶
<imadper> ifceux: 然后是perl by example
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 空密码不行？
<ifceux> imadper: 我没耐性看完，虽然有些翻译得很有意思
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 不行
<imadper> ifceux: ... 那就学 ee
<imadper> ifceux: 他就啥都没看, 现用现查
<ifceux> imadper: ee怎么样。。。
<namoamitabuddha> fanzeyi: 报 bug 吧，我不清楚怎么回事
<ifceux> imadper: 汗
<fanzeyi> namoamitabuddha: 好 谢谢你咯
<imadper> ifceux: 写几个之后就会了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他那个东西，我只会用 C 做
<ifceux> imadper: 呃。有些符号很讨厌。 <> diamond $. $_ 等。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 用shell不是很容易吗?~
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 没学过
<imadper> head -n 1 | cut -d"," -t -3  类似吧, 我也没学过shell, namoamitabuddha
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 刚试了一下, 不是-t -3, 是-f 3
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: int ch; int len = 0; for (ch = getchar(); ch != '\n'; ch = getchar()) { if (ch == ',') len = 0; else s[len++] = ch; } s[len] = 0;
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 何苦来的...
<jzmer> enom.com 的主机怎么样？
<jusss> rtfm,原来是read the fu**ing manual,
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 这是自然思维
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 没必要用c吧。很烦
<jusss> 话说一直看不懂man...
<imadper> jusss: rtfsc
<jusss> imadper: sc是source?
<imadper> jusss: source code
<jusss> imadper: 哦，你看的下去man吗？
<imadper> jusss: 看我有多想知道了...
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: 那用啥？汇编？
<jusss> imadper: 有没有比man差不多的文档，真心不喜欢man...
<imadper> jusss: info?
<jusss> imadper: 对于母语不是英语的俺来说，:-(
<imadper> jusss: 有中文的man.
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> jusss: 这里有人母语是英语?
<jusss> imadper: 有时不一定是语言，可能的描述的格式不是很理解
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 高级语言，但也不至于太没效率的那种。比如python
<imadper> ifceux: 怎么能说py没效率呢...
<jusss> imadper: cmd里面的东西就写的很好
<imadper> ifceux: 跟perl差不多的效率... 基本没差
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: cmd -> #windows
<namoamitabuddha> ifceux: C 就是高级语言
<imadper> cmd的东西写的很好.... 笑话吗?
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 中级语言，可以这样说么
<imadper> ifceux: 中级指的是汇编吧?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 那俺是不是也可以说C->#C
<ifceux> ifceux: 我错了。应该是说用脚本语言搞定
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 因为 cmd 实在和 #ubuntu-cn 没有任何关系
<ifceux> imadper: 关于perl里的 $ 。 大多数Perl程序员推荐在写Perl程序时停止书写shell, awk，C程序，当然是否采纳，由你自己决定
<namoamitabuddha> ruby 中也有类似的 $
<imadper> ifceux: shell里面也有大量的$
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu-cn里讨论很多的ubuntu问题吗？
<ifceux> imadper: 定义时不需要$
<imadper> ifceux: 我不止用perl, 还用c. 不觉得会相互影响.
<imadper> ifceux: 我只说有..
<ifceux> imadper: shell里定义时。
<imadper> ifceux: 我知道
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 至少 ubuntu 里面有 gcc，但是 ubuntu 里面没 cmd
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 有xxbox...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈~
<ifceux> jusss: 讨论cmd干嘛。来讨论perl吧
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 没就不能讨论了吗
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 没说不能讨论，只是 #windows 更加适合而已。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: dosbox 不好，应该说 wine
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不, 应该说: kvm vbox
<jusss> http://www.oschina.net/question/28_63456
<sevk> jusss,啥网址y 程序员永远的鸡血 - 编程语言之争 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<jusss> 有啥好讨论的，反正俺都不会
<ifceux> imadper: 提供了类似php的连接符 .
<imadper> 学perl, 至少先看完小骆驼书...
<ifceux> imadper: 现在不得不硬着头皮读。有些东西实在搞不懂
<imadper> ifceux: 上下文那里第一次读比较头疼是真的
<imadper> ifceux: 别的都还好.
<ifceux> imadper: perl语言入门（第四版有一处写错了）
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 谁有goagent稳定版
<imadper> ifceux: 才一处? 我之前发现了好几处
<ifceux> imadper: 4**4**2 <=> 4**(4**2)
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教:cairo-dock从网上下载了新的插件要放在哪个文件夹? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383915 在美化版发帖也没人回呀,放在哪个文件夹呢,有人知道吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 atlantisgcm — 2012-08-11 20:56
<ifceux> imadper: 我才开始读。
<iGoogle> imadper: 你又骗别人。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @oldfeel https://code.google.com/p/goagent/ goagent 稳定版
<sevk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<imadper> ig
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 这个不能下载
<imadper> iGoogle: 没~  怎么敢当着ee的面骗人~
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 就是因为被墙了，才在这里找的。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我能下载啊！
<imadper> iGoogle: 我现在的stumpwm完美了~
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我这里的网络连不上。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 要不你把邮箱地址给我，我发给你
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 在公司可以的
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 恩，hyt5926@gmail.com。谢谢
<iGoogle> imadper: 学pl。只要看那入门的chm
<imadper> iGoogle: 没看过~
<jusss> iGoogle: 怎么看懂man的格式
<iGoogle> imadper: 和 fvwm 比较下。写一个文章吧。
<iGoogle> flamephoenix 的 chm
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 不行, 没用过fvwm
<iGoogle> jusss: man 啥格式？你要写？
<ifceux> imadper: 果然要停止。条件测试，有部分是跟shell相反的。
<iGoogle> imadper: 那和gnome比？
<ifceux> imadper: 数值和字符串比较
<jusss> iGoogle: 是看不懂，还没写man的能力。。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ..
<imadper> iGoogle: 没啥可比的. 就是一个平铺, 一个浮动
<gfrog> imadper: 乃竟然在
<iGoogle> jusss: 那有啥看不懂。。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 早~
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃今天买按摩棒了？
<ifceux> imadper: shell 和perl反了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<jusss> iGoogle: 就是理解不了格式吗
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须也在呢。
<iGoogle> imadper: 平铺。就是旧社会，显卡不支持多层缓冲，搞出来的wm。
<imadper> ifceux: 记住就好...
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<iGoogle> jusss: 没格式
<jusss> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 邪神
<imadper> adam
<adam8157> gfrog: 基蛙你住哪里来着?
<iGoogle> gfrog: 胡说，白天不是给了url
<adam8157> imadper: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到房木？
<gfrog> adam8157: 马连洼北路
<iGoogle> roylez_: 发几个h图
<adam8157> gfrog: 找的我想shi, 又破又贵
<imadper> adam8157 没啥, 本来想打个招呼, 结果按错了
<gfrog> adam8157: 别去那边，太偏僻，不适合长久发展。
<gfrog> adam8157: 早跟你说过啊，乃竟然没心理准备
<adam8157> gfrog: 长久发展...
<jusss> iGoogle: 网上的个人文章解释某种指令时，都比man易懂，man了一打会不一定看懂
<gfrog> iGoogle: 是嘛？ 求真相。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你还是傍一个吧。以你的身高，够资格了。
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 大哥，发了没有啊？
<iGoogle> jusss: man是当手册用的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还在发送中。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席我今天又被大雨拍了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 自己看log
<gfrog> roylez_: 今年第四次啊。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,= 乐乐比我高一两厘米好像
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 谢谢。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 乐乐主席，是二手货了啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那边太憋屈，你又不像我骑车，没啥压力。公交/地铁都爆挤的
<jusss> 二手，:-(
<imadper> iGoogle: 那你怎么就知道 adam8157是一手的?
<iGoogle> imadper: 额。以法律的名义，保证是。
 * ifceux 谁翻译的。文件句柄。 filehandle 郁闷
<gfrog> imadper: 没一手这概念，那叫全新。
 * gfrog 慢了一拍。。。
<iGoogle> @@ 啥原因哦。
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋没涵养。不沉着。
<Guest24534> 乐乐没在，要不还得再来一会
<gfrog> imadper: 没一手这概念，那叫全新。 一手是店，买酱猪蹄的。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哼哼
<iGoogle> imadper: 我们不理他
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, gaoji
<iGoogle> lol
<Guest24534> 做好准备先
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩. 我只是问下你却不确定而已... 又没说别的~
<iGoogle> 94
<iGoogle> imadper: 我想到了
 * gfrog 看来蛋蛋有隐情。
<roylez_> gfrog: 身为鸡蛙，不被雨拍不舒服的呢
<iGoogle> 现在irc是不是有啥特殊人物在？ imadper
<gfrog> roylez_: @_@
<imadper> iGoogle: 我也猜到被t的结局了~
<imadper> iGoogle: 没啥特殊的...
<imadper> iGoogle: 好多不认识的倒是真的
<iGoogle> 你笨。
<iGoogle> 。。说不定隐藏了谁。
<imadper> iGoogle: 好多从ubuntutalk过来的
<iGoogle> 乖乖。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的光环呢？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Guest24534
<iGoogle> 。？
<Guest24534> roylez_: ？
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: hello world
<iGoogle> 破马。
<iGoogle> 乐乐疯了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 出来下
<roylez_> iGoogle: 啥？
<Guest24534> iGoogle: 你光环呢？
<imadper> iGoogle: 不跟你一头了... 你有op, 什么都不怕... 我一跟你乱说, 就被t
<iGoogle> roylez_: nnnd 你和破马gaoji的符号。别乱用。
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 iGoogle
<iGoogle> ～～
<Guest24534> 这是 CyrusYzGTt 的符号。。。
<iGoogle> popolon: .
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| iGoogle
<iGoogle> 丫丫的
<imadper> 捏脸. 好激情
<iGoogle> 破马不在。乐乐闷骚。唉。
 * roylez_ 偶尔踢个人，神清气爽
<imadper> roylez_: 主席....
<iGoogle> imadper: 你错过了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥?
<imadper> iGoogle: 错过啥了?
<roylez_> iGoogle: 最近有好片看么？
<iGoogle> imadper: 给 roylez_ 那 abs
<CyrusYzGTt> Guest24534§ ..啥事？？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不好看
<roylez_> iGoogle: 说正经的电影
<Guest24534> o∩_∩o
<imadper> roylez_: 你要? abs?
<roylez_> imadper: 看过了
<iGoogle> 可耻的isp。不让bt
<imadper> roylez_: 那主席想看啥? 我找种子方便倒是
<ifceux> imadper: 你是不是喜欢滨崎步的歌 ，变量用 my @all . 下面是我改版的，欢迎改进 http://code.bulix.org/bzi7bi-81971
<gfrog> adam8157: readline 的快捷键编辑mutt的to/cc的时候也能用呢，XD
<roylez_> imadper: 现在holywood有啥可以看的？
<roylez_> imadper: 公司订格瓦拉电影票涨到30以后就没去过电影院了
<iGoogle> 滨崎步的 abs?
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<imadper> roylez_: 饥饿游戏. 貌似还获奖了
<ifceux> imadper: 我直接在原来的脚本加break不行。现在那样才行
<Guest24534> roylez_: 黑夜骑士3
<roylez_> Guest24534: 这啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 是乃的gaoji！
<roylez_> Guest24534: 没看过1/2
<Guest24534> roylez_: 乌鸦，
<roylez_> Guest24534: 乌鸦好垃圾
<iGoogle> gfrog: 鳝鱼
 * gfrog 洗澡，爬床
<ifceux> imadper: 可以直接用if吗
<gfrog> iGoogle: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez_: 蝙蝠侠暗黑骑士崛起. 老片子, 超好看
<iGoogle> 今天才知道，鳝鱼是同体的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蝙蝠侠系列没一集好看的
<imadper> iGoogle: 对, 雌雄同体
<gfrog> iGoogle: 。。。。
 * roylez_ 鄙视文艺青年的口味
<adam8157> roylez_: 扯, 我说新的, 这三部
<iGoogle> imadper: 。。这你也知道
<adam8157> roylez_: 巨好看
<imadper> iGoogle: 小学的时候看小学生作文, 一个人的作文里面写的
<roylez_> adam8157: 是小丑那部么？不好看
<Guest24534> roylez_: 普罗米斯
<imadper> roylez_: 我不知道新的电影有啥...
<iGoogle> 。。。 imadper 你真早熟。
<adam8157> roylez_: 品味令人堪忧
<iGoogle> lol
<adam8157> Guest24534: 你说的都刚上映
<imadper> iGoogle: 看小学生作文就早熟了..
<roylez_> Guest24534: 普罗米休斯等很久了，不是说10月的么
<iGoogle> 早教？
<Guest24534> adam8157: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 小丑那一部唯一的亮点是小丑的那糟糕的化妆
<iGoogle> 冰河4. ￥25
<Guest24534> roylez_: 那看蝙蝠侠大战金刚狼
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa:
<roylez_> Guest24534: 这种关公战秦琼类型的向来无视...
<iGoogle> roylez_: 去开一个ftp
<roylez_> iGoogle: 路由器上给你开ftp？
<iGoogle> cron 一下
<iGoogle> 当然啊
<Guest24534> roylez_: 你看过？蝙蝠侠大战金刚狼？致命魔术
<roylez_> iGoogle: 技术上没啥难度，不过咱不干...
<imadper> ifceux: last
<Guest24534> roylez_: MIB3
<imadper> ifceux: 别用break...
<iGoogle> 白天ftp。晚上bt
<iGoogle> nnnd
<imadper> ifceux: 我记错了, 我阿兹海默症, 原谅我
<iGoogle> 我会攻击你的
<roylez_> Guest24534: 致命魔术看过，MIB3貌似是在米国看的
<iGoogle> 打仗去。nnnnd
<ifceux> imadper: 你看那个代码吗
<\rs> ifceux: http://perldoc.perl.org/functions/break.html
<sevk> \rs ⇪ t: break - perldoc.perl.org
<Guest24534> roylez_: 。。。俺在国内还没看过
<imadper> ifceux: 你的? 看了, 好复杂
<roylez_> iGoogle: 眼红了是吧
 * iGoogle 让大家记得提醒酷胖
<iGoogle> 一边去
<roylez_> iGoogle: 24小时bt
<imadper> ifceux: 用我给你的代码, 最后加上last;就行了
<Guest24534> roylez_: 看VC
<ifceux> imadper: 刚刚加上了、XD
 * imadper 谁告诉我. xd什么意思?
<imadper> 兄弟?
<Guest24534> 。。。
<roylez_> Guest24534: 我现在在等的片子就那个僵尸猎人林肯和普罗米休斯
<Guest24534> roylez_: 林肯2?
<Guest24534> roylez_: 海盗湾早在6月份就有普罗米斯了。。。
<roylez_> Guest24534: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2762133/Abraham+Lincoln+Vampire+Hunter+2012+TS+XviD-ADTRG.html
<gfrog> imadper: XD=小弟
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter 2012 TS XviD-ADTRG torrent - Action torrents - Movies torrents - ExtraTorrent.com The World's Largest BitTorrent System
<roylez_> Guest24534: 是cam的吧
<ifceux> imadper: 一个表情。
<Guest24534> roylez_: 你难道人为有非cam的流出来？
<ifceux> imadper: 类似:-D
<imadper> gfrog: .....
<imadper> ifceux: 哦
<roylez_> Guest24534: 看cam的太糟贱东西，不看
<Guest24534> roylez_: 复仇者联盟，俺看的是cam的。。。MIB3 cam的也有
<roylez_> Guest24534: 哦，貌似复仇者联盟稍稍有点看头
<jade-shan> cam是什么东西？
<Guest24534> roylez_: 感觉很不好，还不如那些英雄在自己的电影里的表现，关键是绿巨人太牛x了，其它的根本没法比，尤其是绿巨人最后打骆基那段。。。
<roylez_> Guest24534: loki好歹也是个神啊....
<jade-shan> 绿巨人是很牛B 的啊
<roylez_> Guest24534: 看来关公战秦琼是一定不靠谱的
<jade-shan> 连Thor都打不过绿巨人
<jade-shan> 在动画里有一次thor差点被绿巨人打死
<Guest24534> roylez_: hulk太逆天了
<Guest24534> roylez_: 感觉一之手就能搞定loki
<jade-shan> 神马时候WB也出《正义联盟》吧
<jade-shan> 感觉《正义联盟》比《复仇者》可行度更高，因为版权都集中在WB那里
<jade-shan> 像是《X-man》的版权就是在fox手上
<Guest24534> roylez_: 本杰明巴顿奇事，是一个不错的电影
<roylez_> Guest24534: 饥饿游戏怎么看来看去跟北野武的《大逃杀》一个套路的？
<imadper> roylez_: 饥饿游戏我在电影院看的, 得到的结论就是, 给我30我都不去看!
<Guest24534> roylez_: 那个电影，广看了简介就不想去看
<Guest24534> roylez_: 剧本太...
<roylez_> imadper: 有道理，意淫得太没水准，设定已经失败了
<Guest24534> roylez_: 恐怖游轮，也不错
<imadper> roylez_: 我这是亲身经历过的... 太难看了
<roylez_> Guest24534: 看名字就不想看下去
<imadper> roylez_: 恐怖油轮剧情有点儿看头儿的, 名字是国人翻译的....
<Guest24534> roylez_: 。。。这是一个逻辑上很纠结的电影，你可以看下
<roylez_> imadper: 片子没必要有深度，我等普通青年，看些2b的人嘻嘻哈哈互掐的片子就知足了
<Guest24534> 这个电影的时间上的东东，很让人就进
<imadper> Guest24534: 逻辑还行吧... 推石头上山嘛就是...
<roylez_> Guest24534: 哦，我看了的，无限杀人循环的
<roylez_> Guest24534: 一般般
<imadper> roylez_: 万能钥匙
<Guest24534> imadper: 嗯，关键是怎么推出第一次
<roylez_> Guest24534: 那些蛋疼的《记忆碎片》类型的文艺片，还是留给蛋蛋看就好了，反正他不怕疼
<Guest24534> roylez_: 花花性事
<roylez_> Guest24534: 看名字就像文艺片，不看
<Guest24534> roylez_: young people fucking,好像是这个名字
<Guest24534> roylez_: 有漏点的哦，还有漂亮的外国妹妹哦
<roylez_> imadper: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2130142/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Nazis at the Center of the Earth (Video 2012) - IMDb
<roylez_> imadper: 神片啊，赶上天朝片子的分数了
<Guest24534> roylez_: 真正的神片是美国战舰，就是在超级战舰后面的那个在风行上
<Guest24534> 美国战舰，真正的神片
<roylez_> Guest24534: 貌似独裁者可以看看
<Guest24534> 在这个年头拍出了上个世纪的技术水平
<joseph_> .
<Guest24534> 美国战舰，绝对推荐
<roylez_> Guest24534: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2246549/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Abraham Lincoln vs. Zombies (Video 2012) - IMDb
<roylez_> Guest24534: 2.9...
<Guest24534> http://movie.douban.com/subject/10744969/
<sevk> Guest24534,啥网址y 美国战舰 (豆瓣)
<Guest24534> roylez_: 绝对值得一看
<Guest24534> roylez_: 还有一个主角是白痴加超能的脑残科幻片，火星公主，我都怀疑那个男主角脑子里都是水吗
<imadper> roylez_: 好多神片呢...
<imadper> roylez_: 来个排序, 从低到高...
<Guest24534> 火星公主貌似改名是异星战场
<roylez_> adam8157: 上次freeflying送的u盘是4g还是8g的？
 * microcai 问个问题
 * microcai OpenGL 存在的情况下， GDI GDI+ Xlib 这些存在的意义在哪里？
<adam8157> roylez_: 4? 早忘了
<roylez_> adam8157: 路由上插着这个下载，貌似容量小了点
<Guest24534> 钢铁侠3是不是今年出？
<adam8157> Guest24534: 已经上映了(美国
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 启动速度真的很慢…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383920 装的是xfce…… 启动途中还会花屏 装了N卡的闭源驱动以后…… 打开firefox 直接就死机 不明白为什么 怎么才能优化一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 humhook — 2012-08-11 21:54
<Guest24534> adam8157: 。。。好长时间没关注过电影了
<MeaCu1pa> .
<Guest24534> adam8157: 硬盘里还有一部生命之树，一直找不到好的时机看，据说是部不错的电影，
<Guest24534> MeaCu1pa: ee让你去打游戏貌似
<Guest24534> 加勒比海盗4感觉是4部里面最差的一部，Jack完全成跑龙套的了，
<Guest24534> 第二部还不错
<Guest24534> 但每次伊丽莎白的演讲都有点。。
<ifceux> imadper:  a="a\nb\n" 用chomp能除去两个换行符吗
<imadper> ifceux: 不行
<imadper> ifceux: $a ~~ s/\n//g;
<ifceux> imadper: 我想念shell了
<imadper> ifceux: shell挺好的. 何必学perl
<ifceux>  IT界最装B的一个词-“底层”
<Guest24534> http://i.m.mtime.com/QQ125439540/blog/7391716/
<sevk> Guest24534,啥网址y 《美国战舰》：连吐槽都感觉无力的山寨烂片
<ifceux> imadper: 确实，你说得蛮对。我用shell就能解决了。干嘛用perl. 最近头脑热了
<Guest24534> 但问题在于，在CG特效如此发达的今天，本片的导演居然还能将这项已经非常成熟的技术运用得有如80年代的《西游记》、《封神榜》之类的国产剧集，实在让人不得不佩服其实力。
<Guest24534> 美国战舰果然是一部不得不看的神作！
<Josephyoung> 这么好看啊?
<imadper> ifceux: shell的话, 直接 head -n1 test.txt | cut -d"," -f 4  就可以了
<ifceux> imadper: 我一个sed就搞定
<adam8157> imadper: "22:25 < ifceux>  IT界最装B的一个词-“底层”"
<ifceux> imadper: 之前有的。
<imadper> ifceux: sed? 搞定什么? 去掉\n?
<imadper> ifceux: tr都行
<imadper> adam8157 哈哈, 你果断中抢~
<ifceux> adam8157:我只是引用chinaunix论坛里的话
<Guest24534> Josephyoung: 嗯，不是一般的好看
<ofan> Guest24534: 很一般吧
<imadper> ifceux: 你一下子把整个intel的大量的工程师都骂了~ 还有ti/高通.. 多了去的公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 租房子的时候更深刻的感觉薪水低了
<Guest24534> adam8157: 美国战舰，绝对神作，强烈推荐
<imadper> ofan: 我这个假期连看两个悲剧的垃圾片子
<Josephyoung> Guest24534: 有时间也去看看
<adam8157> Guest24534: imdb 7.5以下基本没法看
<imadper> Guest24534: 垃圾不解释....
<Guest24534> ofan: 我说的是美国战舰
<Guest24534> ofan: imdb 2.9
<Josephyoung> Guest24534: 听说效果不错
<\rs> adam8157: redhat linux as 5.5 是？
<Guest24534> Josephyoung: 上个世纪80年底的技术水平
<adam8157> \rs: 哪有什么5.5, 就是RHEL 5.5吧
<ifceux> imadper: 唉。 http://www.itpub.net/thread-1704744-1-1.html
<\rs> adam8157: 還有 lustre filesystem
<Josephyoung> Guest24534: 额...
<adam8157> \rs: lustre没听说过..
<ifceux> imadper: 网址机器人不干活了
<imadper> ifceux: 这种脑残喷子.. 井底之蛙, 自己做不了, 就说别人也做不了... 底层很多呀, 随便一个嵌入式的小破公司就有搞底层的...
<imadper> adam8157 让我想起了以前一个做客户机系统维护的女同事，凡是她解释不了的，就全部用病毒和木马进行搪塞
<adam8157> imadper: 同事...
<ifceux> imadper: 这是个good idea
<imadper> \rs: 知道byobu和tmux什么区别没?
<imadper> adam8157 不是我说的, 刚才 ifceux 给的那个网址上面的~
<\rs> imadper: byobu是screen/tmux的上的兼容層，檢測服務器有哪個就用哪個
<imadper> \rs: byobu更高层一些? tmux是底层?
<ofan> ifceux: 我以为指的底层人民
<imadper> ofan: 那我就是底层...
<imadper> ofan: 我都下水道层了
<kevinyings> Mm
<kevinyings> Anything live
<mugebjgd> 什么是底层？
<\rs> imadper: byobu就是一套配置文件吧
<imadper> \rs: 哦... 不了解, 先用着玩玩~
<nicol> sl 6.3 release, 群里有用的没有啊
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/jLbgN.gif
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看亚马逊这蛋疼的价格走势 http://i.imm.io/A7Tp.jpeg
<adam8157> roylez_: 您又要买啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 钱包破了，看看而已
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 看了半天算是懂了美国人居然有front-poket wallet这一个分类
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 讲究
<adam8157> roylez_: 讲究
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 上一个钱包用了8年
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 品味
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 八年
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 爱玛士才能配得上你啊
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 品味儿
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 没钱
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你怎么学京片子了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 美国钱包便宜，都20刀，国内的轻松150+
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 让我这土著无地自容啊
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 品 味儿.  分开读
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 不过美国钱包怎么都蛋疼的三叶呢
<adam8157> = =
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 得罪权贵了吧
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 德国啥时区?
<adam8157> mugebjgd: +1?
<mugebjgd> adam8157: +1
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 德国佬，你要不给我寄一个回来
<mugebjgd> ofan: g+环上裸聊啊
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你买个fossil的不就行了
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 太贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: 跟谁裸聊
<ofan> nnd 饿了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和小光裸聊
<\rs> roylez_: 你zsh的color command怎么禁用
<roylez_> \rs: zle -N self-insert check-cmd-self-insert
<roylez_> zle -N backward-delete-char check-cmd-backward-delete-char
<roylez_> \rs: 这两行注释掉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没节操
<ofan> mugebjgd: 知道节操怎么来的么？
<hamo> roylez_ 无节操席lol
<ofan> mugebjgd: 大多数的节日年轻人们都陪在了另一半身边，而在一天的娱乐之后，也就顺理成章的来到了宾馆。因此，每到节日的时候做爱的人都要比平时多。这种在节日做爱的现象，被科学家称为festival fuck，也就是我们所说的节操。
<\rs> roylez_: 光标显示位置和实际不一致怎么办……
 * hamo 乱杀无辜啊
<roylez_> \rs: 没见到过
<mugebjgd> \rs: 字体太差
<\rs> roylez_: rhel 5.5 很不令人省心
<ofan> \rs: 干嘛用rhel
<roylez_> \rs: .... rh 5.5，你还是自己编译zsh好了
<hamo> \rs 肿么了？求聆听黑RH
<ofan> \rs: 你也要考证？
<mugebjgd> \rs: rhel 那垃圾发行版
<\rs> ofan: 一门课的服务器
<\rs> roylez_: 我用的编译的 5.0
<mugebjgd> \rs: 直接换自定制发行版
<ifceux> imadper: [[ `echo $1| grep -P '[0-9]{9}'` ]]  shell果然还是用得最爽的
<ofan> \rs: 奥
<ifceux> imadper: 判断输入的是不是9位数字
<\rs> roy1ez: 退格键对不上。会进一格
<mugebjgd> \rs: 字体问题
<mugebjgd> \rs: 字体问题
<mugebjgd> \rs: 字体问题
<\rs> 哦是 terminfo 没有 screen-256color 产生的问题，换 xterm-256color 后解决
<\rs> mugebjgd: 不是
<mugebjgd> \rs: 截图看看
<\rs> mugebjgd: 是服务器而非本机上的zsh出的问题。已经修好了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1416216604&
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 泰国男式横款珍珠鱼皮夹内配牛皮真皮钱包*端午中秋情人节特价中-淘宝网
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似这个不错
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 怎么这也得要鳄鱼皮的啊
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 品味 牌子
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 买不起
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 讲究
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 装穷
<roylez_> 其实我想买猪皮的
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 我爹一条猪皮皮带用了20年
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 那你还不买个新的
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 孝敬下
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 现在他用象皮的了
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 高级
<ofan> 买人皮的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 讲究
<mugebjgd> ofan: 高端
<roylez_> ofan: 有道理
<mugebjgd> ofan: 非主流
<ofan> 发现我的nexus 7 电量低的时候屏幕会闪
<maplebeats> 电量低嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: bug
<ofan> 别是硬件问题
<ofan> 就好
<mugebjgd> ofan: pps上有ice age 4了
<ofan> 没兴趣
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你对什么感兴趣
<mugebjgd> ofan: 10月份你来不来找我
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你可以和我一起睡
<mugebjgd> ofan: XD
<mugebjgd> ofan: 顺便带你参观下orlando
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 清晰不
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 不知道 还没看
<maplebeats> 有人陪睡？
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 恩 搞基
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 来吗？
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 3p
<maplebeats> 搞基毛3P啊
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 人越多越好 能围成圈子了
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 群基情
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 想起某国海军那一部
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 。。。
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 有见识
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 有想象力
<ofan> 你又要到米国?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 为美国人民服务
<mugebjgd> ofan: 肏
<ofan> 太远了 去不了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怕了？
<ofan> 没空，没钱
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 在兲朝也是为米国人民服务，
<ifceux> 他们真强大
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 恩 西朝鲜的官员都是在为美国人民服务
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 其实xp也可以出奇地稳定，只要不乱搞
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 垃圾win
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 的确lj. 不过它还是有点优势的。
<ofan> 不乱搞dos也很稳定
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 啥优势？
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 能应付兲朝提供的各种服务，比如网银交费。发挥你的想象力吧
<ofan> maplebeats: 默认内核不带BFQ?
<maplebeats> ofan: yes
<maplebeats> 因此采用Wayland至少要等到Ubuntu 13.04
<ofan> maplebeats: 你自己打的补丁？
<maplebeats> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 蛋疼 我不想编译内核
<maplebeats> ofan: 你用的ubuntu?
<ofan> maplebeats: arch
<maplebeats> ofan: 装ck吧，带得有
<maplebeats> 反正ck也是桌面必装的。。。
<ofan> 只用官方内核
<maplebeats> 官方内核留一个LTS就行了
<ofan> 更新下内核要编译n年
<maplebeats> ofan: 可以用第三方的
<ofan> maplebeats: 不就是aur里的
<maplebeats> ofan: no,no...ck-repo里
<ofan> 以前用过ck，感觉没什么
<maplebeats> ofan: 用了gnome我才发现反应真的快些了。。
<ofan> 不用了，实际也没什么提高
<ofan> 加个ssd提高更大
<maplebeats> 没有软妹币
<ofan> 加内存
<maplebeats> 内存已经没插的地方了
<ofan> 加到16g 很快
<maplebeats> 加到16G，我怕开机都不行了。。。
<maplebeats> 主板认不到
<ofan> 太挫了
<maplebeats> 我觉得现在的速度挺快的
<piggybox> n年不写汉字，写出来我自己都不认识了
<maplebeats> 所以才有电脑。。。
<mugebjgd> 不用网银就是了
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> rhel 里，高版本zsh被认为有安全问题
<MeaCu1pa> 而我认为那是自我保护，因为以bash为解释器的那些粗制滥造的脚本根本无法保证在恪守ksh传统的zsh里完全兼容，万一有脚本没指定bash就麻烦了
<ifceux> test
<piggybox> 美国这边可以用迅雷离线么？
<ofan> piggybox: 可以离线下载，但下到本地很慢
<ofan> 高速通道不能用
<piggybox> 哦，那算了。刚看见个迅雷mac客户端
<piggybox> 新闻说工行和招行开始支持mac了，老婆说肯定是被有钱人逼的
<ofan> 估计领导开始用mac了
<ofan> 以前都是送小秘
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在都是送ofan
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁股管用波
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 用什么迅雷离线
<piggybox> 屁股管用波？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你的名字拼音
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: darren hayes -- god walking into the room.mp3
<piggybox> 囧
<sevk>  06:15
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-12
<ken> 有没有人用pekwm
<imadper> .... 比我还冷门的wm吗?
<ken> 你的是？
<imadper> stumpwm
<ken> 都差不多吧。
<imadper> not at all. 你的是浮动
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 看上去都很gaoji的样子
<cfy> imadper: 大师早上好
<imadper> cfy: 大湿早~
<ken> 我是说都差不多冷门。
<cfy> imadper: 手机坏了T_T
<imadper> cfy: 北斗小辣椒
<cfy> imadper: ken: 自己写个？
<imadper> cfy: 别....
<cfy> imadper: ken: 这样用户数量为1,冷爆了
<imadper> cfy: 很有可能为0
<imadper> cfy: 自己都不用
<cfy> imadper: ken: 这不过，用的技术肯定不冷了。。。热爆了。。。
<ken> 技术上有欠缺啊
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我的erc添加的notify, 私聊的消息不提示呀..
<cfy> imadper: 你还在搞阿
<imadper> cfy: 只有加入我的名字之后才提示..
<imadper> cfy: 恩!
<cfy> imadper: erc就是聊天的。聊天就是无聊的时候干的。没必要阿，我感觉
<imadper> cfy: 我还有公司的erc呢
<imadper> cfy: 公司的irc
<cfy> imadper: 哦，这倒是
<cfy> imadper: 公开么？
<cfy> imadper: freenode上的么？
<imadper> cfy: 不公开, 只有在单位能用
<imadper> cfy: 或者vpn到单位, 才能用
<cfy> imadper: 私聊是不提示阿，我这边也这样那个
<cfy> imadper: 私聊是不提示阿，我这边也这样
<cfy> imadper: 你们用的啥vpn?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 实习生没有vpn....
<cfy> imadper: ....那你怎么。。。。上的。。。
<imadper> cfy: 得问阿蛋
<imadper> cfy: 我在公司的时候可以上
<imadper> cfy: 在家上不了..
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哦。这个意思。。。
<imadper> cfy: 那个vpn是给在家办公的员工用的
<cfy> imadper: 漏看了'或者'
<imadper> cfy: 实习生不允许在家办公
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • QNX Neutrino OS 6.5 SP1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383945 [table=98%][tr][td][table=98%][tr][td]自从QNX慢慢失去对通用计算的兴趣开始，我已经不多关注其进展情况了（2004年前后，我 一度 对它非常关注）。很明显， 他们已经发布了6.5 SP1 。它包含优化的内存性能、更佳的 …
<imtxc> ofan: 你有vps卖不.
<ofan> imtxc: 你干嘛用
<imtxc> ofan: 玩.
<ofan> imtxc: 怎么玩
<imtxc> ofan: ....
<caiyue> 请教大家有关open函数的问题
<caiyue> 第一个参数是URL
<caiyue> 我想用字符窜变量作为URL
<caiyue> open中第一个参数如何调用这个字符串变量作为URL呢？
<c43035> ,,
<c43035> 无聊
<caiyue> open中第一个参数如何调用这个字符串变量作为URL呢？
<caiyue> 请教大家有关open函数的问题
<caiyue> 我想用字符窜变量作为URL
<caiyue> open中第一个参数如何调用这个字符串变量作为URL呢？
<huangya> 我用的两台电脑都是教育网ip，访问公网的走的是电信的出口。我在做服务器与socket的编程练习，用一台电脑A运行服务进程，另一台电脑B用telnetA访问，可是连接不上。但是B能ping通A，用putty也能连接A。请问这是怎么回事？
<m0ugly> <
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 显示问题求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383948 选区_004.png 本来这上面全部是白的，可是用着用着就变成一会黑，一会白的。。。不知道哪里出问题了，，注销再登陆就会好。。 求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vip64144 — 2012-08-12 3:06
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋～
<adam8157> GNUdog: 狗狗~
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋～～～～～～～
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去了大连竟然宅着上网
<GNUdog> adam8157: 下雨了。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 下一站山东喔
<adam8157> GNUdog: 山东哪里?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 胶东半岛那边吧，烟台还是什么的没最后确定
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那就是我家门口了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我威海的啊 威海石岛的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 挺近而已
<GNUdog> adam8157: 那不也差的有一段距离
<adam8157> GNUdog: 现在还不到吃海鲜的时候啊
<GNUdog> adam8157: 主要我们坐船过去，直接到烟台
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 那个我熟, 下了船就是烟台青年路
<GNUdog> adam8157: 有啥好推荐的吗
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我只对吃感兴趣...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 张裕可以去看看
<GNUdog> adam8157: 也行，现在也就是不肥而已，其他的还是可以吃吃的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还有啥蓬莱, 养马岛, 海驴岛的...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 张裕不是卖酒的么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 可以参观, 可以喝啊, 地窖啥的还挺好玩儿
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯，蓬莱去的话，有啥可参观的？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 蓬莱就海市蜃楼吧, 这种东西可遇不可求
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这 -,-
<adam8157> GNUdog: afk 先
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 你家鸡狗呢
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 难不成鸡狗都被你吃了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你真是不挑食啊
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
 * microcai 考！！！！！
 * microcai  rebecca black 是个 Wayland 发行版！ KDE 桌面！！！
<roylez_> adam8157: 房子找到没？要不你就从了你那房东了吧，以后就不用找房了
 * microcai Wayland 居然已经能用来跑 KDE 啦！
<adam8157> roylez_: 扯
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/08/12/lesbian-couple-2.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 台湾第一对女同性恋的佛教婚礼
<roylez_> adam8157: 要去呆湾解放拉拉么
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 主席...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/97d86324jw1dvsp558taaj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8c2389cdjw1dvs13xdd4tj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69d909a5gw1dvsvhe756tj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 我在痛苦的看房呢
<microcai> adam8157 你又找房子了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 日本人的摄影技术满级了 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2gw1dvt6ok62hzj.jpg
<adam8157> microcai: 这个到期了
<microcai> adam8157 去年的这个时候你也在找
<adam8157> microcai: 废话 一年合同嘛
<microcai> adam8157 年年挪窝 啊
<microcai> adam8157不续？
<adam8157> microcai: 希望这次不年年挪了
<roylez_> adam8157: 在家看房就不要提痛苦，我看房都是一身臭汉在烈日中看的
<adam8157> microcai: 现在这个不续
<roylez_> adam8157: 你不挪整好，我以后去投奔你
<roylez_> adam8157: 把你的啤酒喝光再找房子
<adam8157> roylez_: 你到底要不要来北京?
<microcai> roylez_:  不要去北京，去了会后悔
<roylez_> adam8157: 只是可能...
<roylez_> adam8157: 吃饭去了，饿坏了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<adam8157> microcai: ... 你现在哪里
<microcai> adam8157 in galaxy far far away
<adam8157> microcai: 好高级, 量子传输么, 没有延迟的哦
<microcai> adam8157 利用的量子干涉效应做的传输，无论传到哪里都是瞬间的
<adam8157> microcai: EPR嘛
<microcai> adam8157 爱因斯坦说的光速最快已经失效了 :)
<adam8157> microcai: 这个不违反的
<microcai> adam8157 违反
<piggybox> 记得那是信息的传输，不是物质的
<adam8157> microcai: 这个过程不存在运动...
<microcai> adam8157 爱因斯坦说光速是宇宙间速度的极限。说的是信息传递的速度极限是光速
<adam8157> microcai: 并不存在什么超光速的信号，两个遥远的粒子只有到观测的时候才同时出现在宇宙中，它们本是协调的一体，之间无需传递什么信号。其实是这个系统没有实在性，而不是没有定域性。
<microcai> adam8157 这种东西无法用现有的理论解释
<adam8157> microcai: EPR佯谬好多年前就被证明和验证了, 而且, 和相对论不冲突...
<microcai> adam8157 冲突
<microcai> adam8157 它证明了超光速是可以实现的
<microcai> adam8157 只要在远方用你对称的量子重建一个你就行了
<microcai> adam8157 就算已经把你瞬间移动了
<endle> 求助一下
<adam8157> microcai: 没有传, 没有运动, 没有信息从这个量子对到那个量子对, 本来就是一体的东西. 何来速度一说
<endle> 这里可以发链接吗（ubuntu论坛的）
<microcai> endle:  yep
<microcai> adam8157 有信息传递啊！
<microcai> adam8157 在观察的那一刻发生了信息瞬间传递
<adam8157> microcai: 量子论本身就在强调它俩是一体的, 没有传递
<endle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=252407  有人下过这个吧
<sevk> endle ⇪ ti: 120余万的搜狗细胞词库-fcitx&ibus拼音输入法词库：个人无聊的作品 (附加说明) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> microcai: 量子论和相对论这里都说不冲突, 突然你跳出来说冲突...
<endle> googlecode.com 我现在访问不了。。。
<endle> 有人能把自己下载的发给我吗？多谢了
<microcai> adam8157 在蝙蝠的世界里，超声速=时间倒流了
<endle> 或是给个建议
<microcai> endle:  FQ
<adam8157> microcai: 我不跟你争, 至少科学界都说不冲突...
<endle> microcai, 我手头的工具twitter都卡，得上mobile.twitter
<microcai> endle:  74.125.71.104 www.googlecode.com code.google.com >> /etc/hosts
 * adam8157 塌缩不是运动
<endle> microcai,  $ ping http://hslinuxextra.googlecode.com -c 1 ping: unknown host http://hslinuxextra.googlecode.com
<sevk> endle ⇪ t: hslinuxextra - Hubert Star's Linux System Extra Resource - Google Project Hosting
<microcai> endle:  用 code.google.com/p/hslinuxextra
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想划分内存作为虚拟硬盘，过程复杂吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383951 具体怎么做，有没有什么软件？ 是不是开机把系统移到RAM，关机了再移回去？万一中途断电怎么办？ 虚拟硬盘安全吗？会不会把ubuntu弄坏？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 905443848 — 2012-08-12 11:31 …
<endle> 这个页面我能上去
<microcai> sevk:  ... ... are you replace kk ?
<endle> 但最后还是要跳转到googlecode.com
<sevk> microcai, 我不知道我是否更换KK。  ㍣ 
<microcai> endle:  添加 hosts
<endle> 127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain localhost
<endle> ::1             localhost6.localdomain6 localhost6
<endle> 74.125.71.104 www.googlecode.com code.google.com
<piggybox> microcai:  假如把一只蝙蝠加速到超音速，它应该什么都听不到，因为放出去的声波都赶不及回来了
<endle> microcai, 我现在的host文件
<endle> microcai, 请问有问题吗？还是需要重新加载？
<microcai> piggybox:  对
<microcai> piggybox:  所以说爱因斯坦用这种理论推出来的相对论只能说是只在用“光子”观察的世界中是正确的
<microcai> piggybox:  如果能找到比光子更快的，那相对论就不靠谱了
<microcai> endle:  把 hslinuxextra.googlecode.com  也添加进去
<helsinki> hello
<endle> microcai,  74.125.71.104 hslinuxextra.googlecode.com hslinuxextra
<sevk> helsinki, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<microcai> endle:  yep
<microcai> endle:  no need hslinuxextra
<endle> microcai,  74.125.71.104 hslinuxextra.googlecode.com hslinuxextra
<microcai> endle:  just hslinuxextra.googlecode.com
<helsinki> kk changes to servk?
<endle> $ ping http://hslinuxextra.googlecode.com -c 1
<endle> ping: unknown host http://hslinuxextra.googlecode.com
<helsinki> sevk
<microcai> helsinki:  ? hel sin ki ? linux 上的那个学校？
<endle> microcai,  问题依旧在。。。
<helsinki> nope
<microcai> endle:  ping 怎么加 http:// 的
<sevk> microcai,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<endle> microcai,  。。。
<helsinki> The capital city of Finland
<endle> microcai, 我错了，对ping理解的不对
<endle> 长度：77023961 (73M) [application/x-7z-compressed]
<endle> 正在保存至: “sougou-phrases-full.7z”
<endle> microcai, 麻烦你了。非常感谢啊
<helsinki> endle: sougou-phrases?
<microcai>  http://ftgl.sourceforge.net/docs/html/ftgl-tutorial.html
<sevk> microcai ⇪ t: FTGL: FTGL tutorial
<microcai> 这种东西不错啊
<endle> helsinki, 对啊
<microcai> adam8157 说服你老板，让 GNOME 用 OpenGL 重写
<microcai> adam8157 让 gtk 使用 OpenGL 重写
<microcai> adam8157 你们的对手 KDE 已经发了一个 Wayland 的 KDE 发行版了
<helsinki> endle: 哪个输入法的词库？
<endle> helsinki, ibus && fcitx
<microcai> endle:  有了 googlepinyin 对这些都无视了
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<microcai> adam8157  GNOME 就是 RedHat 出品的嘛
<endle> helsinki, 有原生的google拼音吗？
<helsinki> microcai: 求推荐ttf转txf的工具
<microcai> helsinki: 现写一个就是了
<microcai> helsinki:  txf 是啥
<endle> 我喜欢一句话：不要发明重复的轮子
<helsinki> endle:不知道，我的fcitx里有个
<microcai> helsinki: Tax Exchange Format ?
<endle> helsinki, 貌似跟win下的不太一样
<helsinki> microcai:txf格式的font
<endle> 我的google词库有大量同学名称/常用词汇
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 大家早上好
<microcai> helsinki:  otf  才是未来，把 ttf type1 txf 抛弃了吧
<helsinki> endle:我不用拼音，我用五笔
<endle> helsinki, 佩服
<microcai> helsinki:  羡慕嫉妒恨
<microcai> helsinki:  五笔是河南人发明的，坚决不用
<helsinki> microcai: 。。。。
<stardiviner> microcai: 你还有仇外情绪啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不会用五笔的路过
<microcai> stardiviner:  五笔降低生产效率嘛
<endle> 无彼得学习曲线太陡峭
<Josephyoung> 五笔完全反人类嘛
<microcai> stardiviner:  五笔 emacs vi 这些都应该消失
<stardiviner> microcai: 大多数时候使用英文, 除了这个频道用中文, 其他时候用中文都在偶尔去windows下的时候
<helsinki> 我是因为全键盘的手机才学的..
<endle> microcai, 怎么有扯上vi了
<stardiviner> microcai: 那用ed?
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] wubi打乱代码节奏
<endle> 我想确认一下，五笔熟练了是不是真比拼音快
<helsinki> 少按键，少选词，当然快
<Josephyoung> endle: 是快, 但是毫无意义
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 拼音多绑定些自定义词组，也能提升速度
<microcai> stardiviner:  ed 已经死了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] ed是什么啊？
<stardiviner> microcai: 那print? insert?
<microcai> stardiviner:  gedit 就足够
 * microcai 五笔就死自虐
<Josephyoung> UbuntuTalk: ed蛮帅的, 你man ed看看呗
<stardiviner> microcai: nano 比较好,
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-libpinyin 路過
<helsinki> 全键盘手机用拼音就是自虐
<endle> 话说还有人认为拼音反自然，五笔符合习惯。。。
<stardiviner> 向来都是键盘输入英文, 中国人有本事就应该发明个中文的键盘!!!
<microcai> helsinki:  手机打字=自虐
<endle> 我觉得问题是绝大多数的语言都是表音的，而汉字既有音又有形
<helsinki> microcai: ORZ........
<microcai> stardiviner:  tony stock 的管家好啊
<Josephyoung> endle: 人说话的时候想读音比想字型要符合习惯多了吧
<stardiviner> 键盘本来就是外国人发明的, 适合字母, 但是不适合中文
<endle> 说话考虑音写字考虑形
<endle> Josephyoung, 显然的
<microcai> stardiviner:  英语是二进制，汉语是10进制
<helsinki> Josephyoung: 你五笔熟练了根本不用想字形的，就跟拼音一样，你想多了
 * microcai  准确的说，英语是 26进制，汉语是十几万进制。 单个汉字包含的信息是一个字母能表达的？
<microcai> helsinki:  拼音打多了我都不选字的
<microcai> helsinki: 我禁用了字频调整
<microcai> helsinki:  打出哪个拼音都不看屏幕都知道应该是第几个
<Josephyoung> helsinki: 一个相当于聊天, 一个相当于写字
<microcai> helsinki: 看你在这里打字速度也不快啊
<Josephyoung> 比如咱现在聊天, 用拼音就会自然很多
<Josephyoung> 如果写文章, 估计五笔蛮自然的
<endle> 个人来讲，我不反感五笔，但打死我也不学五笔
<helsinki> 五笔遇见结构陌生的字确实打断思路
<helsinki> microcai:因为我用的是手机irc，谢谢
<microcai> helsinki: 五笔的发明就是因为想降低打字员的工资
<CyrusYzGTt> 堅決擁護 拼音，， 也支持 五筆雖然 本尊不用五筆
<Josephyoung> microcai: 只要不是照着稿子打字, 决定打字速度的并不是输入法
<microcai> Josephyoung: yes!
<microcai> Josephyoung:   五笔的发明就是因为想降低打字员的工资
<microcai> Josephyoung: 只有打字员是对着稿子打的
<helsinki> 但是拼音遇到不认识的字就没办法了
<microcai> helsinki: 五笔遇到不会写的字就没办法了
<microcai> helsinki: 不适合用来聊天
<microcai> helsinki: 适合做打字员
<endle> microcai, 我不明白五笔的笔画和26个字母是怎么对应的
<microcai> helsinki:  那个发明五笔的河南人就是个打字员
<Josephyoung> microcai: 除了专业打字员, 五笔拼音其实区别不大
<endle> 为什么要这么规定？
<helsinki> 这样啊
<microcai> helsinki: 他想发明了五笔后自己多打字多赚钱
 * microcai 纯属瞎猜
<Josephyoung> endle: 五笔的键位我感觉是借鉴了韩语或者日语的
<helsinki> endle: 有规律的
<helsinki> 分为几个常用的笔画族
<endle> 我就记得w是人
<helsinki> q是我
<helsinki> 哈哈
<Josephyoung> 记得一句: 上是中国同, 和的人有我
<Josephyoung> 不知道错了没有
<microcai> Josephyoung:  五笔反人类啊反人类
<helsinki> 不是这样记的...
<Josephyoung> microcai: 呵呵, 握手
<jusss> microcai: 你用五笔？
 * microcai 发明五笔的人就和那个敲章速度世界记录的日本人一样，无聊的反人类行为
<wzssyqa> microcai: 任何重复劳动都是反人类的
<Josephyoung> helsinki: n年前学打字, 貌似是书上教的
<helsinki> 不管什么输入法，自己用着舒服就好
<microcai> helsinki: 五笔强迫你觉得五笔才是舒服的
<helsinki> 没有啊
<helsinki> 手机五笔，电脑五笔拼音啊
<helsinki> 很舒服啊
<Josephyoung> 十几二十年前五笔真的比拼音快很多, 但这些年来拼音输入法进化了很多, 速度已经很快了.
<Josephyoung> 除了对着稿子打字, 五笔速度优势不明显了
<endle> 恩，拼音的进步很明显。要是还拿着智能ABC的话应该就不会说拼音好了吧
<Josephyoung> 智能ABC现在估计都没多少人知道了
<helsinki> 拼音的进步只是为了弥补它的不足
<endle> 话说我当年为了打单字，都组成词再删
<jusss> win下好像还有智能abc
<wzssyqa> jusss: 已经没有了
<helsinki> 如果能准确定位，它就没有进步的可能了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 98 xp有
<endle> 对了，为什么大家的名字颜色不同？
<Josephyoung> jusss: 90后, 00后估计不一定用过智能ABC
<wzssyqa> jusss: 那不是现在...
<endle> Johnny, 90后飘过
<jusss> Josephyoung: 俺用过，90后
<endle> 00后不一定用过，90后印象应该还是很深刻的吧
<wzssyqa> jusss: 无法称为"还有"
<Josephyoung> jusss: :-)
<jusss> wzssyqa: 哦
<helsinki> 90后，用过abc
<endle> 10后就看不到了
<wzssyqa> endle: 他们会说,你们真笨吧
<jusss> 以前在98里玩过金山打字通里面的警察抓小偷练打字
<microcai> 话说以前连打字的软件好流行
<microcai> 现在都没人用了
<jusss> 在98里修改注册表后关掉一次explorer再打开就行了
<endle> 马上高三了，等高中毕业一定要好好学vim
<Josephyoung> 我基本上都很少见到过指法标准的人了
<jusss> 键盘都不标准。。。
<endle> Josephyoung, 小学电脑课讲过指法，后来都忘了，现在就一顿乱敲了
<jusss> 咋能要求指法标准
<endle> jusss, 提到键盘我就来气
<jusss> endle: ？
<endle> 想骂qwerty
<jusss> 。。。
<endle> jusss, 设计的目的就是降低打字速度
<Josephyoung> 就是如果把灯关掉, 还能不能照常打字, 以这个为标准
<jusss> 反正会盲打后都一样
<Josephyoung> 包括数字键和一些符号
<piggybox> 现在用手机虚拟键盘打字更加没指法可言了
<jusss> 这里的人没有打字还看键盘的吧。。。除了些特殊符号
<stardiviner> 不看键盘但是会看手指
<endle> 打字偶尔看键盘
<Josephyoung> jusss: 那关键是符号了
<piggybox> 只看符号
<huntxu> jusss: 特殊符號也不需要看鍵盤吧？
<helsinki> qwerty专为标准那是历史原因
<endle> 好比从z到p的时候会看一下
<Josephyoung> 指法标准的话0, -, =这三个都不用看的
<piggybox> -=太远，总够不准 ><
<jusss> huntxu: 嗯，打c打多了也就不用看键盘了,(^_^)
<adam8157> jyfl987: ping
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是找中介的?
<jusss> piggybox: 多打几次c语言，你就记住了
<jyfl987> adam8157 没有 我做了个py代码上豆瓣几个租房小组去抓信息下来看的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求
<helsinki> jyfl987: 同示
<helsinki> 同求
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求啊求
<jyfl987> adam8157 俄 没什么复杂的呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求啊求
<helsinki> 求啊求
<jyfl987> http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/python 你找夏
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Revision 017ebac4a729: /python
<adam8157> jyfl987: 多谢
<jyfl987> adam8157 你们这些个QA阿 关键时刻就不行了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去你的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你才是qa 你全家都qa
<jyfl987> adam8157  QE也一样 哪怕你是QQ都不行
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez_: 555
<roylez_> adam8157: 被鄙视了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 一直被鄙视
<jusss> 快开学了，:-(
<jyfl987> roylez 我一向来鄙视不写代码的工程师  何况亚马逊给我的u盘发货延迟了  这个蛋蛋要负责
<roylez_> jyfl987: ......
<roylez_> jyfl987: 多大的u盘？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你必须给淫妇负个责任啊
<jyfl987> roylez 大概手指头那么大吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 把你给他
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我说容量
<jyfl987> roylez 36D?
<roylez_> jyfl987: ....
<jusss> roylez_: 外国人喝雪碧吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 喝
<jusss> roylez_: 我还以为雪碧是专门给中国人的。。。
<jyfl987> jusss: 为何你会这么想
<roylez_> jusss: 他们和的碳酸饮料种类更多，神马 dr pepper 之流，在麦当劳也是随便灌的
<jusss> roylez_: 雪碧和可乐的味道不一样，他们竟然也喝，俺一点喝不了可乐
<roylez_> jusss: 不喝最好
<jusss> jyfl987: 因为雪碧和可乐的味道不一样
<jyfl987> jusss: 那外国人喝茶不
<jusss> jyfl987: 不知道
<jusss> roylez_: 可乐喝一口都感觉牙酸，雪碧喝，牙不酸，美年达也不酸牙
<roylez_> jusss: 你丫要坏了
<roylez_> jusss: 可乐比较猛，特别是瓶装的，去麦当劳喝散的，应该问题不大
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。从小时候喝可乐就酸牙，几乎没喝完过一整瓶的可乐
<jyfl987> roylez 国内许多地方的可乐都是糖水而已 但是我没去过国外 不知道外面的如何
<stardiviner> 一直喝农夫山泉的飘过, 很少喝饮料
<jyfl987> roylez 我小时候喝的可乐感觉药味很重 有点像咳嗽糖浆  不过现在没了
<roylez_> jusss: 你牙齿是不是很小？
<jusss> roylez_: 现在经常喝果汁源
<jusss> roylez_: 不小啊
<roylez_> jusss: 果汁源.....貌似也不是神马好玩意
<roylez_> jusss: 我现在和矿泉水最多
<jusss> roylez_: 农夫山泉也喝
<jusss> roylez_: 哇哈哈的水喝着有点甜
<roylez_> jusss: 我喝康师傅的居多，便宜
<roylez_> jusss: 冰露一定不喝，其他的说不准会不会喝
 * adam8157 烧水喝
<jusss> roylez_: 大瓶2L的农夫才2.5
<jusss> roylez_: 康师傅的2L的貌似2.0
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.catfun.tv/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 喵星球 - Catfun.tv - 治愈所有地球人是喵星人不变的使命ヽ(=^ω^=)丿
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你脑袋上是不是趴着一直猫？
<adam8157> roylez_: 倒是挺想养猫的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我才不想养个主子呢
<jyfl987> roylez 你已经有主子了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你才有主子
<jyfl987> roylez 我们都有 老鼠上帝
<jusss> roylez_: 养孩子？
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 jyfl987 MeaCulpa microcai 早
<roylez_> gfrog: 一早鸡狗还在的，现在不在了，否则你们帽子搞基三人组就齐了
<gfrog> roylez_: @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 早啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不是周末都不来的么
<gfrog> roylez_: 我跟他们没关系，不要带着我。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 难得心情好爬上来，乃这么说那我出门瓷饭去了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你来多半是来求代码的
<huntxu> lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 求飞弹制导代码。
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须
<roylez_> gfrog: 哎呀没见过这么喜欢打码的人
<jyfl987> gfrog: 很简单 exec('shoot target')
<gfrog> jyfl987: exec('shoot jyfl987')
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你果然是来求代码的 我没说错
<gfrog> jyfl987: ....
<microcai> gfrog: 我有哦
<microcai> gfrog:  要一个   GPS 一个陀螺仪 加速度计 一个摄像头  几个可控制的舵面  就可以制导了
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝太淫荡了 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14217034448&static=false&hasbucket=1
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y BELEER 牛皮钱包 男士 长款钱夹 清仓正品钱包-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> microcai: 求轰炸 jyfl987
<roylez_> adam8157: 原价118，我登录之后，价格59....
<microcai> gfrog: ... ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<jyfl987> microcai: 高帅富玩得果然不一样
<microcai> gfrog:  有硬件没
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝vip level 1...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 密钥环解锁密码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383953 我的桌面默认有密钥环，在谷歌里面查了很多解决办法， 一般都是 我的密钥环是 login,然后更改的问题，而且还有分类。如图： 1.png 但我的电脑是这样的 2.png 而且没有login这个选项，我删了很多密钥，但 …
<gfrog> microcai: 有硬件还找乃干嘛。。。
<microcai> gfrog: 你不是有硬件但是没有制导软件么
<roylez_> adam8157: 勉为其难搞一个算了，谁叫他那么有诚意...
<gfrog> roylez_: 淘宝这二货今天竟然没法查看已买到的宝贝了。
<gfrog> microcai: 硬件啊，也不算没有吧，只有钻天猴。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还在用别人送的钱包
<roylez_> adam8157: 女人送的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你房东还是你老板？
<adam8157> roylez_: ex
<huntxu> adam8157: 你房東不是有老公的麽？！
<jyfl987> adam8157 我不用钱包 我的钱都放几个口袋里
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿蛋也有ex
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实想扔了, 但是一码归一码, 无所谓了
<microcai> jyfl987:  我也不用
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不能男朋友送的么
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你怎么整
<microcai> jyfl987: 不带钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，有故事的牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> microcai: 高帅富阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 屎乱终弃啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这钱包跟我太多年了，看得烦了而已。破了只是一个借口...
 * gfrog 撤退，吃饭，去银行。
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 嘿，这儿有活人
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 为啥我的ubuntu64位不能安装谷歌浏览器主题，这个正常吗？
<zent00> hi,all
<sevk> zent00, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] chromium的主题在64位系统中不能安装吗
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我在两台电脑上都试了试，不能安装
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 你两台电脑上装的都是64位的吗
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 那就别换了，自带的主题不是挺好的
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 简洁、干净
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 感觉白色有点刺眼
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 扩展也不能安装，翻译和翻墙都不能用了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 爱莫能助
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 没事，有回应已经让俺脆弱的小心肝备受安慰了。
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我32位系统的是能装的
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 我以前也是32位的。。刚升级了4G
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 内存
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 就换64位了。
<neolkb> Centos 里面 /usr/libexec/gvfs-afc-volume-monitor 是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 这跟内存有什么关系
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 按照秀才视频里的方法安装12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383955 RT 结果 选择 install ubuntu 12.04 之后 卡在 checking battery state 求助啊 ~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Departures — 2012-08-12 13:59
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 2G以上内存32位系统识别不了
<neolkb> rocess /usr/libexec/gvfs-afc-volume-monitor was killed by signal 11
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我也是4G内存
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 装得是32位系统
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 内存显示多少啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我看一下
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 3.2G
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 其实要想在你的64位系统中安装chrome的浏览器主题可以安装一个32位程序支持库就可以了
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 这样32位程序就透明的可以运行了
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 已经安装了
<jusss> 你们man的PATTERN是斜体或带下划线的吗？为啥ubuntu的是带颜色的？
<jusss> roylez_: man手册里面的<>是啥意思
<roylez_> jusss: 你说的是哪国话
<jusss> roylez_: 应该是zh_CN.utf8
<roylez_> jusss: 不懂
<jusss> roylez_: 就是在synopsis里面解释指令时出现了< >这样的符号，还有{ }
<jusss> roylez_: 想知道这样的符号是啥意思
<roylez_> jusss: 没见过
<jusss> roylez_: 。。。man sed里面有{ }
<roylez_> jusss: < > 里面是不能省略的参数吧
<jusss> roylez_: 那{ }呢？
<roylez_> jusss: 不知道，不理会
<jusss> roylez_: man里面有没有讲它的符号意思的，
<jusss> roylez_: 它不跟人家说是啥意思，人家man它也看不懂呀。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 不懂就不懂，死不了的
<jusss> roylez_: 现在一问问题人家都让你man去，更可恨的是根本看不懂man说的啥
<roylez_> jusss: 那就google
<elia> 谁知道 perl 版的rename 在哪个软件包里？
<jusss> roylez_: 还是想学会看懂man
<roylez_> jusss: man是用来搜索的，不是让你一行行看的
<elia> 木人吗？ 我手上的slackware的rename是c语言版的，谁知道哪里下perl 版的?
<jusss> roylez_: man不是用来学习指令的吗
<jusss> roylez_: man有所有指令列表吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 没有
<jusss> 感觉man像个字典
<jusss> roylez_: 这怎么能没有呀，要是没了google,要man有何用
<jyfl987> jusss: man就是没 google时代的
<jyfl987> jusss: true MAN dont need google
<jusss> jyfl987: man里面的<>和{}是啥意思
<jyfl987> 不知道
<star0119> 好多人在线，怎么没几个活人啊
<jusss> jyfl987: man怎不解释下它的符号是啥意思
<elia> 额... 没人知道 perl 版 rename 在哪个软件包里吗？
<jyfl987> jusss: 你可以 man man
<mugebjgd> 超强
<mugebjgd> 国内又出事 电视台都报道了
<star0119> 什么事
<mugebjgd> star0119: 国内天天出事 你不知道而已
<star0119> mugebjgd: 。。。。。。。。。
<star0119> 今天有什么大事没
<jusss> jyfl987: man man 里只说了[]没说{} <>
<jusss> 有没有啥资料是说man符号的？
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我现在都不关心国内的事情了.... 太多了, 人咬狗都不算新闻 现在
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我就是看看g+
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 什么事？
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 上g+自己看啊
<jyfl987> mugebjgd: 直接说不就行了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 你转那个井盖 真强大...
<maplebeats> 速度说。。。
<jusss> 今天阴天
<sevk> 新 软件推荐 • Adoble Air http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383958 rt ，有代替他的软件吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aixiaoer — 2012-08-12 14:34
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 直接说啊
<adam8157> mugebjgd: ^^
<roylez_> adam8157: 1分钟内不说，kickban了他
<adam8157> roylez_: 暴政猛于虎啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊，天朝就这样的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 我多给他10秒
<roylez_> adam8157: 你真慈悲呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 仁政
<cong> 问个关于IRC的问题。
<cong> ”一个IRC服务器可以连接其他的IRC服务器以扩展为一个IRC网络“是什么意思
<adam8157> roylez_: 去58上海看了看, 比北京便宜好多呢
<roylez_> adam8157: mugebjgd 害我又去翻轮子网站
<jyfl987> roylez_: 接受洗脑？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 找 mugebjgd 所谓的新闻，没看到
<huntxu> roylez_: adam8157 jyfl987 硬盤寫入速度如何測
<huntxu> dd貌似還有緩存就自我結束了
<adam8157> huntxu: 多写点
<adam8157> huntxu: hdparm貌似只能测读取?
<fivesheep> hdparm
<huntxu> adam8157: hdparm沒寫的參數
<huntxu> adam8157: bs=1G count=1 6s
<huntxu> adam8157: bs=8M count=128 4s
<fivesheep> 要不用dd?
<adam8157> huntxu: 写个几十G的
<roylez_> huntxu: 硬盘取下来，支付宝向我支付1000块，硬盘寄给我，我找个民工50块测了，找个本科生50块写个报告给你
<adam8157> huntxu: 才反应过来, 壕, 你买了ssd啊...
<huntxu> ad
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你妹，就無聊折騰一下
<adam8157> huntxu: 真.高帅富
<fivesheep> 都是有钱人
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 哈哈
<mugebjgd> 话说现在的vbox行么
<mugebjgd> 弄个usb啥的设备能认出来么
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 一直可以
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 电视卡啥的
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 没试过..
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 看来值得实验下
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 好久没用vbox了
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥时候回朝?
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天沒看到推嗎
<adam8157> huntxu: 明天?
<huntxu> adam8157: 明你妹
<adam8157> huntxu: 明年?
<huntxu> adam8157: TAT
<Ein-mobile> hey
<jyfl987> roylez_: 个人理解不同 也许他说的是暴头哥 轮子没说薄夫人的事？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你说的是身外化身的事情？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 对 我看那视频 两人都感觉是avatar
<jyfl987> roylez_: 太过分了至少找个像点的来么 现在这个算什么
<jyfl987> roylez_: 那警卫就更不像
<roylez_> jyfl987: 谁知道呢，现在说在国外低调享福我也信
<CyrusYzGTt> -0--000000
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我绝对相信 要么是自杀也有可能
<endle> 问一下，大家都用什么看RSS？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 唯一不可能的是依法惩处
<jyfl987> roylez_: 那看什么法了 家法伺候
<endle> thunderbird感觉不是很舒服
<hederchan> o .hi
<hederchan> 中文频道吗
<fivesheep> highly probably
<mugebjgd> hederchan: guess
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 无节操席...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 困了，碎觉
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 没事还不干活...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 困...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...啧啧...
<hederchan> 果然是中文频道
<hederchan> 好亲切。。
<jyfl987> vim要是能有个tmux插件就好了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://business.sohu.com/20111026/n323475618.shtml
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 香港年入17.8万仅缴税729元 内地网友羡慕妒恨-搜狐财经
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛
<adam8157> roylez_: sigh...
<roylez_> adam8157: 这边一个月缴的就有这个的两倍了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 而且毫无福利...
 * gfrog 买了块天福号的酱牛肉吃，果然很爽。
<imadper> gfrog: 壕!
<gfrog> imadper: 偶尔尝尝鲜。
<imadper> gfrog: 我连馒头都吃不起了.... 你还能尝鲜...
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么价?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac397319
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 财经郎眼 人民币贬值了20120811 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 恨没在米国多花点人民币
<gfrog> adam8157: 20多
<adam8157> gfrog: 一斤 还是一两?
<gfrog> adam8157: 2两
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪里有卖啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 超市都有吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好 等会儿买点
<gfrog> adam8157: 味道不错，等我下次去沃尔玛买点店里自产酱牛肉比较下。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，不对，200g是4两了。
<gfrog> imadper: 乃在帝都有家啊有家啊有家啊有家啊
<imadper> gfrog: 我一个月的工资还不够你租房呢... 也不够你吃饭...
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 事实如此... 我来贵帽子一个多月了已经, 到现在分文没有拿到.. 等到8/25才有两千多块钱拿...
<\rs> 帽子太吝嗇了
<imadper> \rs: 恩! 就是!
<alvin_rxg> @JANDAN:咱家穷啊。 　 咱过十二岁生日时，都是拿半块蛋糕插了六根蜡烛放在镜子前过的啊……
<imadper> \rs: 我们的工资竟然算成是意外所得... 那个税... 我一个月2k的收入, 税交的比 adam8157 都多!
<\rs> imadper: 偶然所得税?
<imadper> \rs: 就是, 八百起争, 直接交20%
<alvin_rxg>  @erhuoo: 你不卖萌，不装傻，不讲黄段子，不舍得花钱，不愿意花时间缠绵，不会挑逗，没有经验，你他妈怎么能把到妹子！
<adam8157> imadper: 实习生按劳务报酬计算
<imadper> adam8157 ... 不懂.. 反正很穷就是了~
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<\rs> imadper: 學到東西纔是真的，報酬多少不用太上心
<imadper> adam8157 重点是穷! 顺便吐槽一下, 我们组的xuwang, 他女朋友在对面的vmware实习, 工资比他高多了~
<imadper> \rs: 没妹子的人说出来的话....
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣？
<adam8157> imadper: xuwang是正式吧...
<imadper> \rs: 我一个月这么点儿毛钱, 发了公司, 女朋友还得缠着我给他买东西呢~  哈哈~
<adam8157> imadper: 做zliu一个cube那个?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: nö
<imadper> adam8157 我们组的实习生呀
<adam8157> imadper: 哪个?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 性浪的微勃？
<imadper> adam8157 不是, 跟我做一个cube的那个
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: y
<adam8157> imadper: 他是实习啊... 我以为比我岁数都大...
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/29015/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 微语录精选0811：空有撩菜的动作，没有撩菜的心 - 萝卜网
<imadper> adam8157 貌似比你小那么个一岁吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 台式机硬盘有坏道了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 槽
<imadper> adam8157 caspar的同学. 然后caspar直接来rh, xuwang去读研了...
<imadper> adam8157 然后... 就是现在了...
<adam8157> imadper: 研几
<imadper> adam8157 二, 最后一年了
<\rs> imadper: ....
<\rs> cube 是指什麼 ?立方體
<imadper> \rs: 桌子围成的那个空间
<imadper> \rs: 如果我跟 adam8157 说的是一个东西的话
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> gfrog: 为啥从来不见你内推别人?
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 你周末都干嘛? 又没女朋友, 家人又不在身边. 难道睡过去?
<adam8157> imadper: 找房子
<imadper> adam8157 不就这两周找吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 学英语
<imadper> adam8157 哦... 我看咱楼的二楼空着呢, 要不你买下来吧.
<adam8157> imadper: 我考虑下
<imadper> adam8157 闲着也是闲着, 给融科创收吧
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/29009/
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 资格 - 萝卜网
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium已安装flash，不能播放视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383975 chromium已安装flash,about:plugins里面已经有flash的，而且没有禁用，打开视频播放网站，仍提示要安装flash插件 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2012-08-12 16:45
<ifceux> piggybox: 用离线旋风吧
 * microcai opengl 有没有丫样素平滑的渲染模式
<roylez_> adam8157: 嘦勥昆夯茓巭昇  acfun看到的id
<adam8157> roylez_: 我能说我没看懂么
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也没看懂
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 淫荡
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 淫者见淫
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 那你发来干嘛 你必然有所感悟
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 求解
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 不告诉你
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 哼，看在我没帽子，免你一死
<mugebjgd> roylez_: ......
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 不许打人啊
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| mugebjgd
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 不打你
 * ifceux 现在众多网页也耍流氓了。搞一个类似trayer的东西影响视觉
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac397233
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 尼玛啊~ 发生地震了。你们不震精 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 我要觅食去了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<mugebjgd> usb3太爽了
<mugebjgd> 拷贝东西速度飞快
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋升级成鸡了？真觅食啊。
<mugebjgd> 哇卡卡
<iGoogle> 周围全是usb3?
<imadper> microcai: 我的声卡独占了... 什么个情况... alsa的!! 竟然会声卡独占!
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: 不是 备份用的移动硬盘
<roylez_> mugebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac396303
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 最好听的翻唱：《伤不起》 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iGoogle> 我周围没一台有usb3的。少一台。你的usb3就是2了。 mugebjgd
<microcai> imadper: 只有 OSSv4  才不会独占
<ifceux> imadper: 恰恰相反，oss不会独占，只有alsa会
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: 我的那个usb3 只给台式机用
<microcai> imadper:  alsa 本来就会独占，有啥稀奇的
<iGoogle> imadper: alsa不独占。还啥独占。
<imadper> iGoogle: ...是吗?
 * ifceux lol
<imadper> microcai: 是吗?
<mugebjgd> imadper: 你好傻好天真
<iGoogle> 要写那配置的。 imadper
<microcai> imadper:  yep
<iGoogle> 软混音。 imadper
<mugebjgd> imadper: pluseaudio啦
<imadper> iGoogle: 现在是没有混音...
<mugebjgd> imadper: 都什么时代了
<microcai> imadper:  ALSA 不独占你以为 Pulsaudio 这种垃圾会有存在价值
<iGoogle> 他不pa的嘛
<imadper> microcai: ... oss4的更新在hg?
<iGoogle> 菜菜又来推销oss了
<iGoogle> 必定的
<microcai> imadper:  yeah
<microcai> iGoogle: 不是我推销啊，实在是顾客不满意 ALSA
<iGoogle> 啥顾客。没人付款的
<microcai> (Yes, udev on non-systemd systems is in our eyes a dead end, in case you haven't noticed it yet. I am looking forward to the day when we can drop that support entirely.)  Lennart
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 瞎了
<iGoogle> udev蛮好的啊。nnnnnnd
<microcai> iGoogle:  udev 必须和 systemd 配合使用了
<Felixonmars> oss4现在什么情况...
<microcai> iGoogle:  哪天 udev 被 systemd 吸收掉也不一定 (代码都已经在一块了)
<Felixonmars> 有什么缺点呢
<microcai> Felixonmars:  缺点？
<Felixonmars> 嗯
<microcai> Felixonmars:  没有任何缺点
<roylez_> mugebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac395948
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Get Yourself High这个不会撞吧 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Felixonmars> 那为啥要有klang...
<microcai> Felixonmars:  klang 是因为 oss4 是非 linux 的
<mugebjgd> roylez_: 你现在口味好重
<microcai> Felixonmars:  要是 oss4 进了 main line , 就不会有 klang
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 简直是侮辱我，我一直口味都很重好不好
<Felixonmars> oss4可以像pulse那样配合udev处理动态设备吗?
<iGoogle> microcai: 我就知道你那意思。啥都systemd，一吹就上天，把udev都收。赶紧把grub kernel也收了吧。
<microcai> Felixonmars:  不能
<microcai> Felixonmars:  oss4 没有 udev rules
<roylez_> mugebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac366702
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 据说撸管过度会产生听到fuck♂you的幻觉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Felixonmars> = =...唔 那看来我还是得pulse
<microcai> Felixonmars: 主要是 oss4 是在 udev 前出来的。开发者不懂 udev
<Felixonmars> microcai: 谢谢解答~
<iGoogle> 不懂。不会预留？
<iGoogle> 没远见的嘛
<microcai> Felixonmars: 你为oss4写上 udev 也行
<iGoogle> 不是*nix作风
<microcai> Felixonmars: 你为oss4写上 udev rules  也行
<microcai> iGoogle: oss4 开发者不懂怎么写 udev rules
<Felixonmars> microcai: 0 0 ~ 其实我不是很懂...我需要的其实是动态的蓝牙适配器->A2DP声卡
<microcai> iGoogle:  邮件列表里讨论过。大家表示不懂 udev
<Felixonmars> 还有USB声卡
<iGoogle> 分层的架构。才是系统不死的关键。不能啥都谁吃了谁。 microcai
<Felixonmars> 目前比较舒服的用法是用pulse...
<iGoogle> 继续分层
<microcai> Felixonmars:  pulse 不干净啊， ~/.pulse/ 下面一堆东西，破坏我的 SSD 嘛
<iGoogle> 教你用短命的ssd
<iGoogle> lol
<Felixonmars> 这个... 俺都换了一个ssd了(前一个用了3年 9个坏扇区
<microcai> iGoogle: 机械更短命
<iGoogle> 吧.pulse链接出去嘛
<Felixonmars> .pulse需要persistent吗?
<iGoogle> 机械的，通常10年啊
<Felixonmars> 不需要的话我给扔内存里...
<alvin_rxg> 「“他们说，考公务员好呀，公务员嘛又稳定又清闲。”你是要我20岁一直喝茶看报纸到60岁退休为止吗？」
<iGoogle> 不喜欢的东西，我都ln出去
<microcai> Felixonmars: 需要
<Felixonmars> 好吧, 那写个配置让psd兼容好了...
<Felixonmars> psd.service~
 * gfrog 竟然求面基失败，擦
<noctuorare> Canonical北京辦公室的地址有公開嗎？
<imadper> microcai: 装了0ss4, 能不重启就用吗?
<microcai> imadper: 能
<iGoogle> imadper: 。
<imadper> microcai: ok
<imadper> iGoogle: !
<microcai> imadper: 先把 pulseaudio 干了，然后卸载 alsa 模块，然后加载 oss 模块
<iGoogle> 你掉坑了。
<microcai> imadper: 再把 pulseaudio 开起来
<iGoogle> 不一定要去掉pa的
<imadper> iGoogle: 要再开pa?
<iGoogle> 配置可搞定
<microcai> iGoogle: 必须的， pa 会打开声卡导致模块无法卸载
<iGoogle> 之前，我都没去掉。
<iGoogle> 自己理解配置的次序。
<iGoogle> 又不是没试过。
<iGoogle> 都是被微菜害的
<microcai> iGoogle: ! 关我啥事啊
<iGoogle> 折腾啊
<microcai> iGoogle: 不折腾行么！
<iGoogle> 音效没吹的那么好。没感觉出来
<Felixonmars> 弱弱的表示 暂时继续用alsa+pulse...
<microcai> iGoogle:  内核混音的好处是低延迟
<iGoogle> 你这就是抓别人的弱电说事。
<iGoogle> pa延迟，这都知道的。。
<microcai> iGoogle:  从程序准备好声音到声卡发声直接的延迟
<microcai> iGoogle:  ALSA + PA , 那延迟可是 100ms 啊
<Felixonmars> linus不是说不允许内核态做浮点运算么...
<microcai> iGoogle:   OSS4 可以控制在 1ms
<iGoogle> 只是现在，基本个接受。没啥感觉。
<microcai> iGoogle:  听歌是感觉不到的，你打游戏就感觉到了
<iGoogle> 延迟不是体现在这哦。是体现在兼容的游戏上。
<Felixonmars> 其实还是蓝牙的延迟容易感觉到...
<iGoogle> 现在，游戏的效果，没啥延迟的了。
<Felixonmars> 尤其是连接时间长了, 延迟可以到1秒 233
<iGoogle> 改进了的
<iGoogle> 蓝牙耳机的？
<Felixonmars> 嗯 A2DP
<microcai> iGoogle: 再改进，你独立一个程序混音的延迟永远比不上内核直接混音
<iGoogle> 这没试过。一直没买这耳机。
<iGoogle> 为了那点点，现在不值得了
<microcai> iGoogle: pa 以后可以作为一个蓝牙专用程序，没蓝牙耳机就不要开启 pa ......
<Felixonmars> 其实现在的改进指的是程序手动提前播放一点
<Felixonmars> 尤其是播放电影的时候
<microcai> Felixonmars:  但是游戏的话，声音没法提前播放
<Felixonmars> 很明显是这么做的
<microcai> Felixonmars: 声音效果都是实时生成的
<Felixonmars> 嗯..这个是
<iGoogle> 不是这样吧。游戏的改变，很明显啊。从某版本开始
<Felixonmars> 所以wine dsound总是延迟感挺强
<microcai> Felixonmars:  难道你要游戏预测你会打枪
<iGoogle> 以前是游戏必须配置oss/alsa的设备
<iGoogle> 现在啥都不需要
<iGoogle> 。。
<microcai> iGoogle: 某版本开始 pa 把自己的优先级提供到 -20 了
<iGoogle> 说明啥
<Felixonmars> 嗯- -
<Felixonmars> rtkit
<Felixonmars> 然后wine也会把自己rtkit提前
<Felixonmars> 所以稍好了点
<Felixonmars> 但是同时开wine和pa的时候....还是会卡
<iGoogle> 说明以前的设计，有些考虑不好嘛。
<microcai> iGoogle:  Felixonmars 没用的，通过提高优先级降低延迟是错误的做法
<iGoogle> 现在还卡？
<Felixonmars> wine和pa会抢占...
<microcai> iGoogle:  Felixonmars 正确的做法就是修改 API , 修改声音架构，内核混音
<Felixonmars> 打错 抢资源
<iGoogle> wine倒是没开过。那另外一套系统了
<iGoogle> microcai: nnnd 你不如直接说。pa废弃嘛。
<Felixonmars> 因为他们都提前了优先级了降低延迟...
<alvin_rxg> 我这 pa 的 nice 是 0 啊……
<microcai> iGoogle:  必要的话，允许游戏独占声卡
<Felixonmars> 我这-11
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 动态的
<iGoogle> 都是些老游戏呢。
<alvin_rxg> udev 是 负的，其他全0
<Felixonmars> http://i.imgur.com/nKUa9.png
<Felixonmars> 你是不是没启用rtkit?
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 只有某个程序请求低延迟的声音的时候会动态提高
<iGoogle> 老机制的游戏
<ifceux> shell 脚本里混用perl 怎么样 #!/bin/bash bla bla blah .... #!/usr/bin/perl .....
 * microcai 该死的 udev 又开始抽风了，占用 100% cpu 
<iGoogle> 。。。把shell都改pl嘛
<ifceux> microcai: systemd.
<Felixonmars> 我这倒是很少见, Xorg抽风很常见
<ifceux> iGoogle: pl好些么
<imadper> microcai: 破音...
<iGoogle> microcai: 你的破系统，配置乱了嘛。lol
<iGoogle> udev都会100.。。
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... ...
<microcai> iGoogle:  是驱动问题
<iGoogle> 这倒是可能
<microcai> iGoogle:  最近在玩 git 内核
<iGoogle> udev才不可能
<iGoogle> 说了。破系统。
<microcai> iGoogle:  pa 就是破audio嘛
 * iGoogle 啥都正常的，路过围观算了。
<imadper> microcai: 为啥各种噪音?
<imadper> microcai: 类似收音机没调好频率那种..
<iGoogle> 输入关闭
<noctuorare> 誰又上OSS4了？
<iGoogle> 静音
<imadper>  iGoogle: 我去试试
<microcai> imadper:  输入
<microcai> imadper: 麦克风
<microcai> imadper: 把麦克风mute
<imadper> microcai: 关了.. 还是不行..
<microcai> imadper:   铁定没关
<microcai> imadper:  仔细看看去
<imadper> microcai: 我去看看
<noctuorare> 什麼情况？
<noctuorare> microcai: 你又推OSS4了？
<iGoogle> 破淘宝，现在都是整bot，整天没客服。
<microcai> noctuorare: nop
<noctuorare> 最近被這個Jack搞瘋了。改明個換Kubuntu + LMMS + Pulseaudio算了。
<mugebjgd> noctuorare: kubuntu那东西能用么
<alvin_rxg> 除非对声音敏感的人，其他人都折腾这干嘛…
<mugebjgd> 除非需要音乐编辑的人
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 微菜是山里的娃，需要高档来提升自己的水平。
<mugebjgd> iGoogle: XD
<alvin_rxg> :/
<imadper> microcai: ossxmix里面的能关的都关了, 还是不行
<microcai> imadper:  !
<microcai> imadper: 改一下混音采样率看看
<microcai> imadper:  改到 44100 试试
<ifceux> imadper: chakra吧。消除新手烦恼，解决老手疲劳
<imadper> ifceux: 啥?
<imadper> microcai: 在/etc/oss.conf里面改?
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 渣克拉
<microcai> imadper: 打开 ossmixer
<imadper> 没这东西, 单独装?
<imadper> 我现在没有tray....
<imadper> mixer难道是tray里面的一个图标?
<imadper> microcai: vmix0-rate <decimal value> (currently 48000) (Read-only)
 * microcai back
<microcai> 重新编译了内核，用稳定内核，看 udev 还出问题不
<imadper`> microcai: 采样率改不了. 提示写保护
<imadper`> microcai: 现在还不如刚才了... 声音超级尖, 都没法听
<microcai> imadper ... ...
<imadper`> microcai: 直接头疼!
<microcai> imadper 看来是 oss 对你声卡支持有缺陷啊
<microcai> imadper 回去用 alsa 吧 ......
<imadper`> microcai: 不是呀, 我用过oss一次呀
<noctuorare> mugebjgd: Kubuntu這些年的版本比之前要強不少。
<noctuorare> mugebjgd: 反過來說KDE好又比較原汁原味的發行版又不多。也沒什麼選擇。
<noctuorare> imadper: 怎麼說，什麼情况？
<microcai> imadper 那可能是啥软件没配置好
<imadper> noctuorare: 杂音很重
<microcai> noctuorare: 有一个啥发行版已经是 KDE 跑在 Wayland 上了
<imadper> microcai: 我现在只知道在ossxmix里面设置. 还有别的地方能设置吗?
<microcai> imadper:  没啥程序播放就有杂音还是播放起来有杂音
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=383979
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: vim 重抛异常问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> microcai: 播放的时候才有杂音
<imadper> microcai: 采样率是48k, 没问题呀
<microcai> imadper: 啥软件，应该是播放器问题
<Freebuilder> 有杂音，检查输入设备是否静音
<noctuorare> imadper: 雜音呀，我的是PulseAudio有。
<imadper> microcai: firefox的flash, 还有我的deadbeef
<noctuorare> imadper: 真是的，這玩意真不好辦。
<imadper> microcai: 都这样, 怎么会是播放器的问题...
<microcai> imadper: 哦，你修改 alsa 的配置了没
<imadper> microcai: alsa... 被我的脚本给干掉了...
<imadper> microcai: 被arch的脚本给干掉了
<microcai>  imadper libalsa 还是要装的
<imadper> microcai: 这东西到时有...pa貌似没了..
<microcai> imadper:  arch 脚本有问题的吧
<microcai> imadper:  你去看看 aron 写的 blog
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好
<noctuorare> microcai: 有說RebeccaBlack OS上Wayland的，是不是KDE不知道。
<microcai> noctuorare: 是  KDE
<microcai> noctuorare: 除了 KDE 目前没有哪个 DE 能在 wayland 上跑
<noctuorare> 哦。
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 8g内存安装 64位ubuntu10.04后系统监视器中只显示2.9g内存，这是怎么回事?? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383987 如题，这个有点意思的就是我在64位ubuntu12.04中系统中8g内存显示的是7.8g，这个是正确的，但到10.04下面就只有这么点了，我也在网上找了相关命 …
<noctuorare> 對了，有誰知道給Canonical北京寄件的地址和郵編怎麼寫？
<noctuorare> microcai: 我用Jack實在太痛苦了。
<noctuorare> microcai: Gentoo沒上jack2，Ubuntu有Pulseaudio之類的。
<microcai> imadper:  卸载了 alsa 模块了 ....
<microcai> imadper:   oss 加载了
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 卸载了... 也加载oss了
<microcai> imadper: 该死，不支持 HDMI , 只好把插头插主机而不是显示器上了
<imadper> microcai: 一样的... hdmi就是给显示器解码了...
<imadper> microcai: 估计更难听了
<microcai> imadper:  我知道， oss4 没有 hdmi 的 codec
<imadper> microcai: 你台式机.. 怎么都无所谓了...
<microcai> imadper: 呵呵
<microcai> imadper: 默认居然是 48000hz 靠，我要 44100 啊
<microcai> imadper:  怎么修改采样率？
<imadper> microcai: 改不了.... 那个是read only的
<imadper> vmix0-rate <decimal value> (currently 48000) (Read-only)
<imadper>  
<microcai> imadper: 用 root 执行就没有 read-only 这几个字
<microcai> imadper:  但是不知道怎么修改
<imadper> microcai: root也改不了... 刚试过了
<imadper> microcai: 我又试了一下, 用root也是read-only
<microcai> imadper: 你悲剧
<microcai> imadper: 我先折腾一下 pa
<microcai> imadper: 让 pa 用上 oss
<imadper> microcai: sudo ossmix vmix0-rate 44100
<imadper>  
<imadper> gksu gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<imadper> 添加一行：
<imadper>  
<imadper>     load-module module-oss device=”/dev/dsp” sink_name=output source_name=input mmap=0
<microcai> imadper:  为何不能 mmap
<imadper> microcai: aron的配置文件是这个样子.
<imadper> mmap无关紧要吧
<imadper> 我现在听什么都是重金属摇滚!
<Felixonmars> 希望KLANG能支持udev...
<Felixonmars> 这样俺就只需要装一个 audio system 了...
<imadper> microcai: 我改好了采样率了
<iGoogle> imadper: 你真掉坑了。
<microcai1> imadper:  怎么改的？
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 进去了
<microcai1> imadper:  怎么改的？!
<imadper> microcai1: 执行 /usr/lib/oss/scripts/killprocs.sh
<imadper> microcai1: root执行
<imadper> microcai1: 再root执行 vmixctl rate /dev/dsp 44100
<imadper> microcai1: 就搞定了
<imadper> microcai1: 但是我的噪音呀!!!
 * imadper 常年被坑~ 
<microcai1>  imadper ?!
<microcai1> imadper:  改了还有？
<imadper> microcai1: 对呀!
<imadper> microcai1: 应该说, 更明显了~
<microcai1> imadper:  你打开 ossxmix 看看有啥程序在发声
<imadper> microcai1: 我现在什么都没开.. 等我开一个deadbeef
<imadper> microcai1: 我现在听什么都是重金属摇滚.... 这噪音完全覆盖了原来的生意了
<microcai1> imadper:  deadbeef 支持 oss 么？
<imadper> 支持
<imadper> 手选的oss
<microcai1> imadper:  改 pa 试试
<imadper> 我擦, 七点半了, 今天没看成新闻联播
<imadper> microcai1: 没声音了就
<imadper> microcai1: 改pa就没声音了
<microcai1> imadper:  额
<microcai1> imadper:  重启 pa
<imadper> microcai1: where i岁
<imadper> microcai1: pa在哪里?
<microcai1> imadper:  pulseaudio
<microcai1> imadper:  pulseaudio -k
<imadper> microcai1: 哦~
<imadper> microcai1: 等下, 我又被坑了
<yunfan> adam8157  roylez  有没有什么走usb充电的 led灯之类的
<roylez_> yunfan: 多了去了，京东自己找
<yunfan> roylez_: 帮找下呗
<microcai1> imadper: ?
<imadper> microcai1: 启动了, 还是不行.
<imadper> microcai: 还是不行呀...
<imadper> microcai: 这噪音略大
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| yunfan
<microcai> imadper:  换个播放器试试
<microcai> imadper: 我重启一下
<yunfan> roylez_: 额
<roylez_> yunfan: http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=usb灯&enc=utf-8&area=2
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y usb - 商品搜索 - 京东商城
<yunfan> roylez_: 还要可编程
<roylez_> yunfan: 你想干啥？发莫斯码么？
<metbsd> 晕翻
<metbsd> 这么个怪名字
<yunfan> roylez_: 差不多
<roylez_> yunfan: 自己查
<yunfan> roylez_: 你不知道国内有帮研究院研究用led频闪来传数据  可以支持到20m呢
<roylez_> yunfan: 吃饱撑的，国内做研究，做完了别人摘果子，傻子才做
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你搞错了 这个虽然无聊 但是可以用来作文章搞项目阿  项目搞得有名堂 就可以申请好多经费阿
<yunfan> roylez_: 这个完全可以用来做秘密通讯 方向还行
<roylez_> yunfan: 你是想绕过我党的监控吧？现行反革命啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你反过来说 我党也可以用这个来给spy偷资料嘛
<yunfan> yunfan: 看你怎么讲拉
<jzmer> 细圆体与幼圆体有什么区别？
<roylez_> adam8157: 突然想买一只thermos的杯子了，最近专门想着败家
<imadper> roylez_: 壕主席花这么一点儿钱, 不算败家.
<gfrog> roylez_: 壕主席
<roylez_> imadper: 也对，我根本就无家，何来败家一说呢
<imadper> roylez_: 家不是指的那个屋子...
<adam8157> roylez_: 壕啊...
<imadper> roylez_: 壕主席, 你花一个月工资的万分之一买个杯子, 哪里能叫败家...
<adam8157> imadper: +1
<imadper> adam8157 +1的意思是说, 你也是壕. 壕的数量+1, 是吧~   gfrog
<roylez_> imadper: 万分之一？...... 貌似烧饼可以买半个
<imadper> roylez_: 烧饼哪儿有这么贵...
<roylez_> imadper: 有的
<imadper> roylez_: 确实有贵的... 但是不能非买买最贵的那种吧....
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=361926&start=15
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 升级了 kde 4.8 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mraandtux> ljj：发现了原因：kwin现在无法通过killall命令杀死。通过修改shell，改用“pkill -9 kwin”杀死他，解决了。
<mraandtux> 那如何修改Shell？
<adam8157> mraandtux: killall -9
<mraandtux> 这个是在terminal改还是在gedit里改？
<roylez_> adam8157: 网上转让海购的膳魔师杯子都150左右，京东都250左右
 * microcai 给 oss4 的 soundon 和 vmixctl 写了 systemd 的 service file , 终于开机就有声音了
<mraandtux> 怎么TM没人回复我的？
 * microcai 好久没用 oss4 , 现在在用，感觉不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 你行了吧壕, 我就买了个星巴克的杯子
<roylez_> adam8157: 我回了住处没水喝啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 啤酒喝不起啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 烧水喝啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 北京的青啤卖3块
<roylez_> adam8157: 喝不下去...... 这里的水有一股味道
<adam8157> roylez_: 烧
<adam8157> roylez_: 饮水机就行了
<roylez_> adam8157: 这边很多外地人都不喝烧的水
<roylez_> adam8157: 饮水机没有啊，穷的
<roylez_> adam8157: 这一对老头老太，洗衣机都是10年前的货色
<iGoogle> 发配到西伯利亚了？
 * microcai MD 用了 OSSv4 终于能玩 quake 了,内牛满面啊
<imadper> 好玩吗?
<iGoogle> nnnd 一直能玩的。
<roylez_> imadper: adapter你有接入了
<microcai> imadper:  那是
<microcai> imadper:  换个播放器解决问题了没？
<imadper> roylez_: 啥??
<roylez_> imadper: 你又接入irc了
<imadper> microcai: 不行... 啥都是重金属摇滚
<imadper> roylez_: 恩, 刚才是要重启一下而已
<microcai> imadper: 我知道原因了
<microcai> imadper:  pidgin 放的声音也这样
<microcai> imadper:  audacious 就不会
<imadper> microcai: 噪音?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有列出所有用户创建时间的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383992 初三学生毕业了，机子上创建的账号要删除，怎样快速查出来哪些用户是初三的号并彻底删除 新的初一学生也要新建账户，用什么方法可以避免下次删除的时候不好找 统计信息: 发表于 由 Teli …
<microcai> imadper: 重启后问题解决了
<imadper> 我的audacious会... 好大噪音...
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] kde默认的聊天软件换了
 * imadper 老婆大人电话... 先不折腾了... 要乖..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不是那个卡卡的kxx了
<hamo> roylez_: 无节操席...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<microcai> audacious oss 插件没了！
<hamo> roylez_: 又不干活...
<hamo> roylez_: 承德不错哟...
<roylez_> hamo: 你被老鼠追到那里去了？
<\rs> microcai: 現在都要 root 才能放音樂了
<microcai> \rs: ？
<microcai> \rs:  怎么可能
<imadper> microcai: 他只有root用户
<\rs> microcai: /dev/mixer /dev/snd/ 下都是 audio 組，0660，但不知爲何需要 root
<microcai> \rs:  你没加到  audio 组吧
<\rs> 加了。alsa-plugins[pulseaudio] 後 alsamixer 出來的是 Card: PulseAudio Chip: PulseAudio
<\rs> % id -Gn | grep -o audio
<\rs> audio
 * microcai audacious 明明有 oss 插件， Gentoo  居然不给启用，而且 ebuild 也不给选项，只好自己写了个 ebuild 
<microcai> \rs:  非 OSS4 问题不归我管
<\rs> microcai: alsa-plugins[-pulseaudio] 後問題修復
<microcai> \rs:  ... ...
<\rs> microcai: 不過之前沒裝pulseaudio也有幾次只有root能出聲，原因是 /dev/snd/ 下那些文件沒被 udev 賦予 audio 組和 0660 權限
<hamo> roylez_: 那就发两个猥琐视频来...
<roylez_> hamo: 我在网上忽悠买thermos的残次品杯子....
<roylez_> hamo: 以后上下班背包里面又多一样东西
<roylez_> hamo: 我简直是骆驼
<hamo> roylez_: 这啥玩意？
<roylez_> hamo: 保温杯
<microcai1> microcai 滚
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧..电车痴汉体力活动大...
<microcai> imadper: 折腾好了 oss4 完美了
<roylez_> hamo: 呃，突然发现京东上的保温杯都挺便宜的，而且有locklock之流
<hamo> roylez_: locklock...棒子的东西...而且我确实没觉得质量好啊..
<roylez_> hamo: 不过京东上的东西貌似没几个敢写保温时间的
<microcai> Using Audacious to play a .flac file off my hd in Fedora I get a 47-49% cpu load using Pulse Audio output plugin, 20-21% load using alsa plugin.
<microcai> On my Arch Linux system, playing same file in Audacious thru OSS v4.1 output plugin uses 6-8% cpu and sounds better.
 * microcai 真有那么大区别？
<maplebeats> 不会吧
<maplebeats> 我用audiopluse只占8%啊
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧发猥琐视频来...都困了...
<alvin_rxg> mpd 放 flac 还没超过 10%, pulseaudio.
<roylez_> hamo: 你自己录你自己就是了
 * microcai 我用 oss4 的重要原因是用 mpd 
 * microcai 如果要让 mpd 在后台运行，pa 必须以 root 运行，但是这是不被支持的模式
 * microcai 所以只好踢了 pa 
<iGoogle> 为啥一定要mpd
<microcai> iGoogle:  mpd 好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 同問
<iGoogle> 啥好嘛。说说
<iGoogle> 客户端界面没一个好的
<iGoogle> 还c/s
<iGoogle> 蛋痛
<microcai> iGoogle:  可以在后台运行播放声音，可以播放本地声音文件，可以播放网络文件
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 滿足你的需要
 * huntxu mpd+1
<iGoogle> 我直接daap播放音乐就是。
<iGoogle> 知道daap不
<microcai> iGoogle:  有 client ，各种 client , vim 里的 , emacs 里的 .....
<huntxu> mpd 可以直接電台...
<huntxu> 給別人聽
<iGoogle> 你那还是本机。我是手机播放
<iGoogle> 先进的不用。
<huntxu> 走libshout，都是網絡播放
<iGoogle> 连电视机都可以联网播放。
<CyrusYzGTt> vlc貌似也可以當電臺，， 向外播放
<roylez_> huntxu: mpd蛋疼
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • phpmyadmin 域名绑定 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383993 我在ubuntu上装了个phpmyadmin, 想实现域名绑定 想实现二级域名指向 mysql.abc.com, 可是输入顶级域名 abc.com 就跳转到了phpmyadmin的登录界面, 这个要如何设置 ? (注: 1.我的phpmyadmin是在源里面安装的, 不是自己下载 …
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 外面能切歌不
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ..
<alvin_rxg> 因为以前玩的时候经常 kill X 来着...
<stardiviner> 有谁用python做过遗传算法的? 借我看看, 我想做一张遗传算法弄出来的图片
<iGoogle> 遗传。自己照相，去比对。
<iGoogle> 隔代遗传。lol
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 但是不懂怎么实现, 求代码
<iGoogle> @@
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 跟姚明比劈叉，跟潘長江比個大
<iGoogle> 劈叉？还是找体操美女比吧。 huangya
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ ?? 狗屁比喻
<iGoogle> huntxu:
<alvin_rxg> huntxu: web cosole 模式可以控制换歌的
 * iGoogle 像先进的osx学习。使用daap。
 * huntxu 討厭打錯字的
 * alvin_rxg 討厭 /me 的
<Cherrot> 求助哦 Ubuntu12.04，之前一直是NetworkManager管理网络连接。 今天在tty连接eth0确提示没有此设备，是什么情况？  默认的dhcp上网（家用路由器）
<maplebeats> 网线没插好=，=
 * microcai 向先进的 M$ 学习，使用 DirectSound 
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 。。。插好的啊……
<Cherrot> 手动编写 /etc/network/interfaces  然后重启networking服务也是同样的错误
 * Cherrot 今天人好少…… 都在啪啪啪么……
<roylez_> hamo: 亚马逊的价格算法..... http://i.imm.io/Afm8.jpeg
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=377216
<sevk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: DAAP 服务 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hamo> roylez_: 呵呵，去洗澡...
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 啥叫tty下连eth0
<Cherrot> iGoogle: X坏了，在终端下DHCP上网
<iGoogle> 使用nm的cli连接？
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 也是提示没有此设备
<iGoogle> 贴出命令和提示嘛。
<iGoogle> 要不不知道你咋搞的
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 用 ifconfig eth0 up,  service networking restart, nmcli con id eth0 up  试过了
<iGoogle> 为啥，nm了，还要up?
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 可能我记错命令了  就是网上找的nmcli的命令
 * Cherrot 好想吐槽一下nmcli的帮助文档。。。
<iGoogle> nm启动，就应该接管了。不存在还ifconfig up。
<iGoogle> 想nm con list看下嘛
<Cherrot> iGoogle: nm 是 启动了，可是ifconfig中只有lo在，用nmcli 就提示 no such device。  nmcli dev list 也是空的
<iGoogle> ifconfig当然只有lo了。
<iGoogle> 被接管了啊。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: nm con list 是用eth0的，我取名叫"Eth0" ，结果还不能用。。。
<iGoogle> ● nmcli con list
<iGoogle> 名称                      UUID                                   类型              真实时间戳
<iGoogle> Wired connection 1        676ab0f4-d02e-4ea0-88aa-e6118b933fc2   802-3-ethernet    2012年08月12日 星期日 20时49分27秒
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 嗯，NAME一栏我的是 Eth0 ，这个有的
<iGoogle> 使用nm的名字吧。
<iGoogle> 自己折腾。有事。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 对  我把 Wired connection 1 改名 叫 Eth0来着。  那我再改回去好了……
<roylez_> Cherrot: nm渣
<fyodor_> iGoogle: 又搞这大黑点..
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席好~
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席站着说话不腰疼。。
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 你想要干嘛？
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 按道理我应该可以停止nm服务然后手动联网的吧~
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 不明白你想干嘛
<roylez_> Cherrot: wicd多好
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 完全不用
<Cherrot> mugebjgd: 就是在终端下连个网而已  dhcp
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 终端下连网？
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: nm自己就搞定了
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: nm不分cli gui
<mugebjgd> Cherrot: 你插上网线就自动dhcp搞定了
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 目前状况是 nm 搞不定，很奇怪   能指导一下吗？
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: ifconifg eth0 è´´
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 直接木有  只有lo
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 这么牛逼？
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 开机以后就这样啊
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 停止nm, 用ifconfig
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 手动连接吧还提示 no such device
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 不这样 我用nm 我这里ifconfig照样能看到所有的设备
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 嗯 那我试试吧。  局域网有人ARP，迫切想切换到linux教训他啊有木有……
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 直接过去抽他
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 直接物理攻击
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 不知道这丫哪个房间的
 * Cherrot_ bye 基友们
<maplebeats> 把网线拔下来插高压线上？
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac397031
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 日本料理　龍吟 -196℃草莓糖果 佐 +99℃草莓果醬 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<microcai> imadper:  在不？
<microcai> imadper:  oss4 的 wkiki 上说了你的原因了
<microcai> imadper:  Many soundcard's hardware requires output mixers be set to less than maximum (even down to 60% with a few cards).
<microcai> Set vmix0-src to an higher setting using a mixer program like ossxmix.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1L5VVX8uLA&feature=player_embedded
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y YouTube - The Real Fruit Ninja: Slicing Fruits, Veggies with Playing Cards
<microcai> imadper:  http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Troubleshooting
<sevk> microcai,啥网址y Troubleshooting - Open Sound System
<imadper> microcai: 看过了
<imadper> microcai: 不过现在没法试了... 得陪老婆大人聊天
 * Cherrot_ 好奇大家都是怎么在终端下联网的呢？ 怎么我的这么悲催……
<imadper> dhcpcd....
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 ifconfig 聯網，每次版本升級都用過，特別是 f14>f15的時候，， 還有 f16>f17的時候
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: ！！
<Cherrot_> imadper: 会和nm冲突么？ 要不我编译个 先上网再说……
<adam8157> Mayaer: 呵呵 今天在哪呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 美人MM ，咋了？
<imadper> Cherrot_: 卸载nm吧
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 还没搞定？
<Mayaer> adam8157 还在苏州。。
 * imadper 洗澡去~
<Mayaer> adam8157 我问你哦  嵌入式软件开发方向和互联网方向哪个更吃香点 ~~~
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: ifcongfig没有eth0，上不去，用nmcli con up id XXX 又提示没设备  蛋疼啊
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 干啥呢
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 没有呢 蛋都碎了
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 看小說。。
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 谁让你用ubuntu的
<\rs> imadper: 卸载mm吧
<adam8157> Mayaer: 互联网
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: :(
<imadper> \rs: 干嘛让我卸载...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 但是互联网方向其实学不到东西
<adam8157> Mayaer: 我会推荐嵌入式
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 額，估計是最好關掉 nm 用 ifconfig..
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: memory management?
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 告诉你的办法实验过了？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: purge linux kernel?
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: 奇怪啊 关掉也不行
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 啥小说  金瓶梅？
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 太纯洁了
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 天樞 。。 —— || 色色 Mayaer .. 是不是想吾了
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 嗯啊  不管用。。
<Mayaer> adam8157我 为毛
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ ..不清楚，我是 ifconfig "tab"補全輸入的。。
<Mayaer> adam8157  为毛
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 我就这么停得。。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: flee ......
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 恩恩  可想了~  你都不想我  呜呜
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: 蛋要碎了  没网啥也干不了 :(  更别说修复X了 。。。
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 重装
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: 最后的办法吧 总觉得重装太没技术含量了 唉。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 想啊，可是最近大家都好忙。。 只能心裏想，洗澡想，睡覺想 吃飯想
<mugebjgd> Cherrot_: 没有技术含量的发行版不就是这样么
<\rs> Cherrot_: ifconfig -a 确认真的没有 eth0 设备
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 不信
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 那就不清楚了，。 反正不行就重灌系統
<Cherrot_> maplebeats: 对哦 我房东可变态，一根双绞线分出两根网线来用。。。
<\rs> Cherrot_: dmesg | grep eth0
<Cherrot_> \rs: 确定没有
<Cherrot_> mugebjgd: ....
<Cherrot_> \rs: 嗯 我看一下。目前就一台电脑 切换系统得重启   nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 每次想你咪咪，都會手淫。。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: You were spoiling somebody's trap.
<namoamitabuddha> Amitabha
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我了个去
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 哇 都不用看AV啦
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Mayaer§ 差不多了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 咋了？？
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: 求咪咪照~
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: s/spoil/despoil/
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot_§ 找 Mayaer .. 不過，本尊不希望 Mayaer 給你。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: roylez_ 我刚掉线了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Mayaer> adam8157 我看出来了。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 圆的没办法，线栓不住
<Cherrot_> CyrusYzGTt: :D
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥圆的?
 * Cherrot_ 遁
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买个饮水机不完了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 买不起
<adam8157> roylez_: 饮水机超便宜的吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 搬家也不能带走
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 不明白
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch和ubuntu双系统grub互相找不到？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383994 不知哪位大侠有和我一样arch和ubuntu双的。 以前版本的arch装过后不管是用arch下的grub还是ubuntu下的grub都能找到对方并能正确引导， 但这次新版本的arch装过后二者的grub就互相找不到对方了，怎 …
<roylez_> adam8157: 一直觉得我的背包已经很重了，但是上次拿了下美国人的包，至少是我的3倍份量。人家有车是一方面，另外一方面美国人确实舍得锻炼
<adam8157> roylez_: 我不背包...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 美国人锻炼和我国人赚钱一个目的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 人家流行壮帅富有
<huntxu> roylez_: 你有錢包吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 破了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 在我国，一身腱子肉的穷鬼没前途的，那里不一样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 美国人也不在乎吃药，类固醇都不在乎
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢钱包里面还带第三页的，不过美国大部分钱包都这德性的，搞得我都不好买了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在美国买了不下4个钱包，唯一问题是美金尺寸小于RMB
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这问题很常见...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: RMB 不同面额尺寸不一样，似乎是个愚蠢的设置
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我看上了泰国的珍珠鱼皮钱包，不过坑爹的是也带三折
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 确实非常愚蠢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 珍珠鱼皮...是魔鬼鱼皮吧
<MeaCulpa> Nebula...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> 高档货啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 130可以买到
<Mayaer> roylez 我认识一个泰国人 他卖鳄鱼皮包。。。
<roylez_> Mayaer: 太贵了....
<MeaCulpa> Mayaer: 北美养鳄鱼的多了去了，只是国内没啥市场
<Mayaer> roylez  你可以试试跟他混熟了然后找他要一个 XD
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.2&id=1416216604&_u=c18omog33a6
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 泰国男式横款珍珠鱼皮夹内配牛皮真皮钱包*端午中秋情人节特价中-淘宝网
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 除了三折，其他都好...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 边喝啤酒边做SEA, IP不知道配到哪里去了...
<Mayaer> roylez 主席现在在米国呢？
<roylez_> Mayaer: 魔都
<Mayaer> roylez 不早说。。前几天去找你蹭饭
<roylez_> Mayaer: 你前几天在上海？
<roylez_> Mayaer: 我上周忙死了
<Mayaer> roylez 29号到1号
<roylez_> Mayaer: 歇了一周末，马马虎虎快缓过来了...
<hamo> Mayaer: 马丫这么晚还在啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 难道你本周不忙了...
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮你来啦
<Mayaer> hamo: 嗯哪
<hamo> adam8157 一直在好呗...
<Mayaer> roylez 没事 我还会回魔都的
<Mayaer> roylez 岂能便宜了你  （偷笑
<hamo> Mayaer: 居然跑去大魔头樂樂的场子...
<meiping> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER meiping szkevojzprte
<hamo> meiping: 亲...密码测漏了...
<Mayaer> 要加 “/”
<roylez_> Mayaer: 自带酒水
<Mayaer> roylez_: 擦 好扣
<roylez_> Mayaer: 必须抠...
<Mayaer> 哼哼
<Mayaer> 鄙视你
<adam8157> ...
<mugebjgd> meiping: 牛了
<hamo> Mayaer: 来帝都吧...阿蛋叔全包了呢
<roylez_> Mayaer: 不用太高级，低度rum就行了
<Mayaer> lol
<mugebjgd> Mayaer: 蛋叔叔没你就蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 珍珠鱼皮应该不是魔鬼鱼皮，泰国海域不产魔鬼鱼
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa hamo      RMS means "RMS Means Stallman"
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 魔鬼鱼皮是最贵的，但类似的有很多种鱼
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: Richard Stallman?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6195496978&_u=c18omog02f5
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 泰国珍珠鱼皮钱包内层配牛皮真皮皮夹皮包*大珠新品特价促销中-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 人家Middle Name 是M打头的好哇
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没错啊
<\rs> Mathew
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: Why did you mention him?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 如果这个月能够拿到 work shift premiu，我就买了这个吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 为啥你提到他？
<\rs> Matthew
<hamo> roylez_: 多买一个发帝都来
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有腔调
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 看到个好笑的而已... http://www.soimort.org/tech-blog/2012/07/19/rms-facts.html
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Mort | 关于Richard Stallman的若干惊人事实
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我能看懂英文...
<hamo> roylez_: 正好我钱包也坏了..
<adam8157> roylez_: 正好我也想换
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 有啥好笑的？不高兴打开了。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我也写的来中文。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: =,= 大家笑点不同
<roylez_> hamo: 我现在的钱包，用了6年多，坏掉才发现侧面的皮子是胶粘的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 啊，原来真是，那个所谓的魔鬼鱼，黄貂，不是那个，巨大的蝠鲼
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...gucci的做工也这么差？
<roylez_> adam8157: 温拿你再找个女友就解决了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我想呢，蝠鲼那么稀有，怎么可能扒皮
<roylez_> hamo: 咕你妹
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在这钱包是个法国货, 质量不错
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 耐用就行
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这没良心的啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，一种小的扁扁的鱼，这类很多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不稀有吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 珍珠鱼是魟，不算稀有，鲼比较稀有
<huntxu> adam8157: 溫拿你的錢包是ex送的
<huntxu> adam8157: ex送個法國貨的錢包
<huntxu> adam8157: 你搞過法國妞？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你逻辑坏掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我推論的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你逻辑坏掉了
<huntxu> roylez_: 我錯了嗎
<hamo> adam8157 你ex？
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩子一边去
<roylez_> huntxu: 你错了
<huntxu> roylez_: 連你都說我錯了
<adam8157> hamo: 评论太亮了 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Joke/3014064
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<roylez_> huntxu: 你泡妞太轻松，已经导致脑残了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个是个很有意思的事，生物学科里乱搞的太多了，魟和鲼是两个科，但是鲼科有一种叫魟鱼...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 澳大利亚那个倒霉蛋主持人就是被魟鱼干死的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 刺到了?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 又是搞汉化的鸟人干的？
 * huntxu 原來這字念hong2，不念gang1...
<namoamitabuddha> Heidegger ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez_ 恩
<hamo> adam8157 果然你关注的不是百合就是基...
<Mayaer> lol
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> Mayaer: 小美女你又來看當當出醜了
<Mayaer> 出轨？
<namoamitabuddha> existentialism
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 解放前翻译点东西都是慎之又慎的，现在太随意了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 还是有些书翻译的不错的吧
<huntxu> roylez_: MeaCulpa 當年不慎會被抄家？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这个问题，是因为解放后让解放前的文人来管科学
 * pityonline 今天下午去后海野泳了，爽！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 郭沫若就是典型
<MeaCulpa> 比如中国人对于凤凰的误解，几乎是郭沫若一手造成
<MeaCulpa> 凤凰涅磐，尼玛
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 有些遗老翻译的
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你难道没注意到，解放后那些文人写了很多说明文，在科委里担任重要职位
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我们小时候的课本里那些扯淡的说明文，几乎都是文人写的
<Mayaer> 这个问题我们刚好最近讨论过。。。
 * adam8157 afk
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: what?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: what what?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 什么说明文
 * Mayaer 有木有人要来看美国对西班牙的比赛~~~
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: expository?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 多了，具体不谈了
<huntxu> Mayaer: 在看了已經
<Mayaer> huntxu: 我这里老卡，呜呜
<Mayaer> 你用什么在看
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: SURREAL NUMBERS 算么？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<huntxu> Mayaer: azhibo
<huntxu> Mayaer: 看上海體育
<Mayaer> huntxu: 酱紫
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: http://book.douban.com/subject/1806641/
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Surreal Numbers (豆瓣)
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知所云
<JuncoJet> yo howdy
<evan886> 有人搞成功lfs 7.1么
<xiaboyang_> 哈哈
<xiaboyang_> 我来咯。
<xiaboyang_> 我刚才进入的是英文频道。。
<xiaboyang_> no body?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa, roylez_ : The C Programming Language 的翻译如何？
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 渣
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 能否给下 errata
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个相当菜的问题，请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383995 我现在用西数的7200转40G硬盘，还闲置一块昆腾20G 5400转硬盘，系统为winXP，我想把昆腾老硬盘利用来装Linux，请问大家给点建议，我应该把昆腾作为Slave吗，格式化成什么格式，分成几个区。 统计信息: …
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 没读过
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 没有。中文翻了一点点就看英文去了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 英文版的是影印件吧
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 看的电子版
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 看了几章就放弃了学C的念头
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: lol
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 哦，你说 pirate?
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 忘了，好多年前的事情了。这经典书，怎么可能没有电子版
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 你不如kindle直接买
<adam8157> roylez_: 这书没有
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我有非影印带书签的TCPL  英文
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/the-danger-of-ebooks.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y The Danger of E-Books - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<adam8157> roylez_: 没kindle
<adam8157> de
<roylez_> adam8157: 这两天我光想着败家了
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经决定买这个了 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1&id=13762750841&_u=c18omog0b5b
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 正品日本象印男士女士不锈钢保温杯子SM-AFE50 500ml 6色可以选-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: 放心吧 请转账汇款
<roylez_> adam8157: 500ml，而且小巧，日本货
<adam8157> roylez_: gaoji
<roylez_> adam8157: 感觉比我像现在这样一天一瓶水的靠谱吧
<adam8157> roylez_:  不够喝
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前我可以好几天不喝水，现在锻炼，水量上来了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你也锻炼?
<roylez_> adam8157: 在公司就喝公司的，下班灌一壶
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 绝对不够的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你咋锻炼
<roylez_> adam8157: 8分钟比利腹肌，8分钟比利胸肌
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<roylez_> adam8157: 那健腹轮太伤膝盖了，没用了
<roylez_> adam8157: 而且健腹轮感觉没啥难度
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥会伤膝盖
<roylez_> adam8157: 做40个没问题，主要是膝盖疼
<adam8157> roylez_: 你把胳膊伸出去就有难度了
<roylez_> adam8157: 毛的难度
<adam8157> roylez_: 哇, 好猛
<roylez_> adam8157: 你可以试试8分钟比利腹肌第二级，我现在就做这个，不过估计最多俩星期我会换三级了
<microcai> hi
<sevk> microcai, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天吧, 我昨天和今天停了, 背部有点不适
<roylez_> adam8157: 断背了？....
<adam8157> roylez_: 抻了下
<roylez_> adam8157: 太佩服我自己了，现在10句话就有一句能绕到搞基上
<adam8157> roylez_: 内心愿望的外在表现
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是，必须的
<roylez_> adam8157: 还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 干啥呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: 看房子？看无聊视频？看av？
<adam8157> roylez_: 合并下下来的比利胸肌flv...
<roylez_> adam8157: 原来是在研究搞基....
<Felixonmars> 求完整本片
<roylez_> adam8157: 我都是翻墙去youtube下载的，那边的清晰度高
<roylez_> adam8157: 胸肌我到现在还没信心可以去做level 2
<adam8157> roylez_: 弱爆
<roylez_> adam8157: 那俯卧撑，按照他那节奏做比自己没节奏的做难多了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 你们真无聊
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过我一直对俯卧撑练胸肌持怀疑态度，因为胸肌毫无感觉，胳膊倒是粗了
<MeaCulpa> 直接找女人连腹肌就是了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 女人太贵，自己连不要钱
<adam8157> roylez_: 练胸练腹
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那是你体重不够，胸肌力量大，要有效锻炼，俯卧撑要标准，且还是不够
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩，我以前胸肌是健身房卧推练的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 游泳也可以嘛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我觉得以后还是要找个基友去健身房练卧推来得实在
<MeaCulpa> 俯卧撑也可以，比如用拳头，还有，手臂和肩膀持平
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 游泳暂时不会
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 去办个StarGym, 我来帮你
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 和肩膀持平的那种我每天也在做的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 1.x krmb吧
<loy> hey guys, or gays :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 贵，暂时没钱
<MeaCulpa> 胸肌是次要的
<MeaCulpa> 三角肌比较重要
<MeaCulpa> 衣服全靠它
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我刚刚在淘宝败了个杯子
<MeaCulpa> 胸肌只要让自己将军肚不算太大即可，哈哈
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不说了，睡觉了
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫继续看比利吧
<MeaCulpa> 健身这东西，太奢侈了，时间，精力，钱
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 吃饭也贵
<ifceux> 有学lisp的吗
<loy> 大部分人学过
<ifceux> loy: 现在在用的呢
<loy> 看是怎么用咯
<loy> 工作用lisp的就很少吧
<loy> 学习的就很多
<loy> 请问各位在用什么IRC客户端？有什么好推荐无？
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<loy> xchat是GTK的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 对头
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] qt的有konversation
<zodiac1111> xchat +1
<loy> 基于QT的呢？我现在用KDE
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] konversation 23:21:42
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 本来很好的一个软件,可惜我这破网用不了irc,哎
<loy> konversation和自带的那个q什么的相比如何？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 自带那个q的我一直连不上
<loy> 被我卸了……
<loy> 那个q什么的界面很花哨好复杂的样子
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] quassel ?自带的这个?
<loy> 对头
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 反正我用不来那个
<loy> 被我卸了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 用k那个吧
<zodiac1111> 现在流行小清新
<cfy> imadper: 还没睡？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 功能越多越不喜欢
<loy> 正在用erc 感觉挺清爽 就是简陋了一点
<loy> 不知如何看在线成员
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] kde 什么发行版本
<cfy> loy: /names
<qinglingquan> C-c C-n
<loy> good
<loy> THXS
<loy> 直接装的kubuntu 卸了不少自带的软件
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] k
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] kubuntu 不难用么,你怎么用这个
<loy> 还好啦
<loy> KDE其实还不错
<loy> gtk现在太分裂了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我也是kde啊
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] chakra 比你那个流畅
<loy> chakra刚被我格了
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不是很好么,怎么格了
<loy> 流畅倒不会吧 装完都是要大搞一番的 搞完都差不多
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我直拉装完就用了..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 不用配什么吧
<loy> 感觉ubuntu的软件包还是比arch方便一些
<loy> 有linux的基本就有deb包
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我源码包就行了..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] deb包都不用
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] rpm也不用
<loy> 我从前也是很喜欢从源码编译
<loy> 但是软件更新是很频繁的
<suifeng> 各位好，我是新来的。
<loy> 直到现在我会很烦那些没有deb包更新源的软件
<loy> 对于我需要最新版的软件比如emacs 我只要找个合适的ppa就行了
<loy> 两个命令就更新完系统
<suifeng> fivesheep: igoogle现在有没有来
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 一样的..
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 一个ccr也搞定了新
 * microcai 用 mpd  的话，oss4 输出， CPU 占用 < 1% . 没有别的开销了。 如果 是 pa 输出，除了 mpd 的开销，还有 pa 自己也要 7% 的开销
<ifceux> microcai: 不要用mpd. use deadbeef
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: 他的 point 不在 mpd/deadbeef，他的 point 是 oss4 和 pa
 * ifceux 不模块化的程序非常难维护！
<zlei> 有用awesome的兄弟吗？我在rc.lua中添加自动启动程序会启动两个
<alvin_rxg> zlei: and?
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 什么意思
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 贴代码看看
<zlei> alvin_rxg: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/bdabeb1eb543a9ed93b6/2000
<zlei> 能看见不
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 会启动两个tint2和网络管理图标
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> zlei: awesome 启动了两次？或者说在运行过程中 reload in fly ?
<alvin_rxg> 相信 xcompmgr 也两个
<piggybox> ifceux:  现在有些startup用clojure，别的用在生产环境的lisp版本就不知道了
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 如果要禁用awesome任务栏要怎么做啊
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 我是直接注释了相应代码，可能启动两次是我代码注释错了吧！
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 你也使用awesome 吗？
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 是
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 试试去掉 wibox 的代码
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 你一直在使用awesome 自带的任务栏 ？
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 是的。毕竟可以直接显示我要的东西
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 我不建议你这么直接通过 awesome 启动程序… 或许习惯不一样。我很多时候会 ctrl+super+r reload 的…
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 那放在哪里好呢？放在 .xprofile的话我启动gnome也会启动tint2.
<alvin_rxg> zlei: reload 前 autorun = false ...
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 这样一个都不会启动 了
<alvin_rxg> zlei: reload 前啊
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 你说的是哪里 ，我不明白
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 以我的习惯，我建议你放到一个 sh 文件，然后 awesome 末尾加一句 awful.util.spawn("bash sh")
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 掉线了，有说什么吗
<alvin_rxg> zlei: 以我的习惯，我建议你放到一个 sh 文件，然后 awesome 末尾加一句 awful.util.spawn("bash sh")
<zlei> alvin_rxg: 那样还是会启动 两次，你说的reload是哪里啊
<alvin_rxg> 	awful.key({ modkey, "Control"	}, "r",		awesome.restart),
<mugebjgd> #庐江官员被指涉不雅照#网曝：庐江县官员集体淫乱照背后的较量：原来是老副县长与县委书记狗咬狗！原因是县委书记与县长是长期情人关系，当时该县缺县长一职，副县长本可提拔，但县委书记通过运作，把老情人调任县长，副县长上告，却被双规，他拿到照片后报复。此事已经惊动了中央，调查组已经介入！
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: fake
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你知道真的内幕？
<alvin_rxg> 内幕不知道，但这故事编得很假
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说不好
<mugebjgd> 继 清华博士检举山东国土厅厅长“不上课”也能读博后，清华大学回应说，这些官员属于“论文博士”。而正当大家讨论是否涉嫌贪污国家资源时，一个更火爆的消息 从微博上发出来，清华大学的“论文博士”连学费都不收，但必须要求对方是正局级以上官员。免费给官员发文凭，简直是中国教育界赤裸裸的丑闻！
<piggybox> 对天朝娱乐新闻已经失去兴趣。。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 那你就更应该多看ccav的新闻联播
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 因为报道的都是美国的事情 国内的屁民死活都不报道了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: XD
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  那也是娱乐新闻
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 比你们美国的电视台还敬业
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 关注米国人民冷暖
<piggybox> 是啊是啊
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 这才是国际共产主义精神
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 病
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  可能前几年在推上看多了各种天朝奇闻，已经麻木
<liuchong> 招人
<mugebjgd> 招什么人？
<liuchong> shell脚本写的熟的
<mugebjgd> 写的多了 自然就熟了
<liuchong> 要现在写得熟的
<liuchong> 马上能干活
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> 估计是深入linux的
<alvin_rxg> 那得要 man woman 看得熟的
<mugebjgd> 错了 现在叫做起点linux
<piggybox> 已经走了。。。
<piggybox> 这都国内半夜了还来招人？
<alvin_rxg> 北京的…
<mugebjgd> 帝都那破地方
<mugebjgd> 把人都逼傻了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给你介绍几个妹子啊
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: https://plus.google.com/u/0/117602601639192609374
<sevk> mugebjgd ⇪ t: Rita Liao - Google+
<alvin_rxg> 台湾的附耳带……
<wzssyqa> log 更新得好慢
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 那你做个快的
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: OMG...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这不是挺好的么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 台湾妹子温文尔雅 还有钱
<alvin_rxg> 泡不到哇
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不一定
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当年我都能成功 你也能的
<alvin_rxg> 俺知难而退
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不要啊
<alvin_rxg> 小姐，我注意你很久了～
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这么有才华的年轻人
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  我没啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 台式机基本要100w
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真他娘的费电
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/jk3TZ  差别真大
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] 321
<ofan> 100w...
<ofan> 光显卡就100w
<mugebjgd> ofan: 啥东西？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的同学 有钱人？
<ofan> mugebjgd: ä½ 
<ofan> 玩平板玩上隐了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的平板大多数时间都在关机
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以准备给老爸用
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这么挫
<mugebjgd> ofan: 10月份要是去美国就再买个nexus 7
<ofan> ä¹°nexus 7
<piggybox> 昨天老婆刚买了ipad3
<mugebjgd> ofan: 才200刀
<ofan> 我可以便宜处理给你
<alvin_rxg> 顺便帮我带个 kindle
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不要二手的
<ofan> 我这跟一手的一样
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那给我吧，让 mugebjgd 带过来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你让我带2个？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 如果他那给我的话，就 nexus 啦。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是被发现了你掏关税？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你掏关税？
<alvin_rxg> 二手的还要关税啊？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 拆包装
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说不好
<mugebjgd> ofan: 拆包装都有可能
<mugebjgd> ofan: 会问你哪买的
<mugebjgd> 看运气
<alvin_rxg> 10月份再看吧，或许 ofan 用得不亦乐乎了都不给我了
<mugebjgd> 运气好 就没事
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买了自己用，怎么了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 需要缴税 这就是欧美
<mugebjgd> ofan: 需要缴税 这就是欧盟
<alvin_rxg> 个人用的不用啊。
<ofan> 自己的东西还交税？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用的
<alvin_rxg> 等10月吧 :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为同样的物品在欧盟有税
<ofan> 很多人都好多设备
<ofan> 难道每次出去都要交税？
<alvin_rxg> :P
<mugebjgd> ofan: 照你这样的话都没人在欧洲买东西了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 因为亚洲美国更便宜
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以才有海关的人在机场检查
<ofan> 别忘了去国外还得花钱
<ofan> 买了走运输可能会有税
<piggybox> 如果短期逗留，离境时可以退税
<ofan> 他要带回德国
<ofan> mugebjgd: 或者你拆了，回来再装起来
<ofan> 做android开发真不错
<piggybox> ofan:  嗯，他不是要学java嘛
<oldfeel> hello world
<UbuntuTalk> [oldfeel] hello world
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<mugebjgd> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YXANwfC8z84/UCgT395M_pI/AAAAAAABwG8/lLCaNdWmrZw/s476/460064.jpg
<mugebjgd> 有个村子，只开一个饭店，所有人都必须去那里吃饭。村民：菜太难吃了啊！小二：再不好也是自己的饭店啊！村民：能不能便宜点？小二：这个不符合我们村情。村民：但是你们把盈利的钱都借给别村了！小二：这是村策。村民：为什么别村的饭店没这么多问题呢？小二：一说自己村就什么都不好！你个卖村贼！！
<mugebjgd> 【微小说】一群衣衫破旧的小青年，挤在一间阴暗潮湿的地下室里吃着泡面，看着某电视台军事新闻，争论着，啥时候能把钓鱼岛要回来啊？啥时候收复南海岛屿？啥时候攻打台湾？一定要把海外敌对分子剿灭光！这时地下室的门被“咣”的一声踹开了，一警察高呼：“查暂住证！
<ofan> nexus 7屏幕有问题
<sevk>  06:00
 * ifceux openbox如何保存窗口大小。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-05
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：从反面理解 有个失恋的人愁眉苦脸地告诉朋友：“我所爱的人拒绝了我的求婚。” “这有什么呢，”朋友说，“我告诉你，女人话，有时得从反面理解。她说 ‘不’，就意味着‘是’。” “可是她没说‘不’。” “她说什么？” “她只说了‘呸’。”
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 才被数据库玩了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446977 真不记得exit是啥命令了。 后来才想起，是要用；结束命令。 nnnnnnnnnnnd Code: sqlite> exit    ...> quit    ...> ^C    ...&gt
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 提示磁盘空间不足，可是看了下还有30多G没用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446978 是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noxin — 2013-08-05 9:31
<jiero> 禁用了flash，能耗大大降低
<eexp> 谁会用librsvg
<freeflying> eexp: 太高级了
<eexp> 只是一个库。这边没人编程了。
<williampan> 早上好
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 今天竟然又入手一个插座。。。买了7个了。。。
<jiero> 晕倒
<freeflying> iMadper: ssd入了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 没呢, 没钱呀....
<jiero> iMadper: 有钱吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 对了, 我带卡了
<iMadper> jiero: 私聊给你卡号
<jiero> iMadper: 谢谢。
<jiero> freeflying: 乱飞党你好
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> jiero: :-) 看msg
<imtxc> 早  eexp iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 玩过 xbmc 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 高中玩过
<imtxc> iMadper: 高中你就有高清电视了啊。。。。 跪了
<Pudge> imtxc: 对这个东西只有一个评价： 卡
<imtxc> Pudge iMadper 躺在床上看视频能用手机遥控的，除了这个，有其他解决方案不，恩，除了直接用手机看
<icesword> 有没有玩班图的妹子
<happyaron> icesword: 这个确实有
<icesword> 求妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏人
<imtxc> jiero: 七个插座。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 果然为开公司做准备呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道...
<icesword> 求妹子教玩班图
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。
<happyaron> iMadper: 咋了？
<happyaron> icesword: 这个估计没有
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<iMadper> happyaron: 上次背后偷偷给人op来t我的. 肯定是你.
<happyaron> iMadper: 给谁啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 蛙
<iMadper> happyaron: 忘了, 好象是糊涂徐
<icesword> 谁是妹子啊
<happyaron> icesword: 貌似没给过他
<iMadper> icesword: imtxc 呀!
<imtxc> jiero: 什么时候开
<imtxc> icesword: 你要妹子？
<imtxc> icesword: 你是哪的，什么需求
<freeflying> jiero: 啥叫乱飞党
<icesword> 求教育
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
<jiero> freeflying: 自由飞，不就是乱飞么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<icesword> 有人给班图手机集资没
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙，我在考虑每天早上骑车3-40km, 下午跑10km
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 靠谱不
<jusss> ofan: 电影看完了没
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 呐尼？！
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃这一天不用干别的了，光打瞌睡了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不会啊，我现在每天下午跑完后，晚上特别有精神呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我试过早上刷圈儿，刷完一天都想睡觉
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃买车了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away:  没呢，等合适的二手
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。。。
<jusss> icesword: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Edge | Indiegogo
<icesword> 哦
<icesword> 中国都是穷人啊还没人家零头
<ofan> jusss: 在看scream2
<imtxc> http://news.sohu.com/20130804/n383338159.shtml
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ “小人书”大身价：《三国演义》拍出20万天价-搜狐新闻
<jusss> ofan: scream不错吧
<imtxc> 哇擦，我的那些书都找不到了啊。。。。。
<ofan> jusss: 太弱智了
<jusss> ofan: 剧中人在不停的分析和反分析。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 1500-2000之间的都考虑收
<jusss> ofan: 那个年代能出那样的作品很好了
<ofan> 一帮人都堵不住一个拿小刀的2b
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃发达啦
<jusss> ofan: 看那个电影，你就根本猜不到结局
 * gfrog_away ofan 呕饭
<ofan> 根本不用猜
<ofan> 反正是个傻蛋
<jusss> ofan: 就感觉就好像和导演在玩猜猜猜
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 候总不是发达了好多年了吗?
<imtxc> ofan: 什么电影
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没啊，之前像收<1500的不是一直收不到呢吗
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 那他之前都是在装穷？ lol
<ofan> 这种刻意的安排剧情手法太粗糙
<freeflying>  gfrog_away 只好加预算了
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 是的. 就跟adam哭穷一样.
<ofan> imtxc: scream
<jusss> ofan: 那种电影很好，很喜欢，起码跟一般惊悚片不一样
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: CHHD 最近有开放注册啥的么。。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: C记的帮派技能咩？ lol
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你哪天看着有了拉我一把
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 上个月不是有吗?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 18p2p据说也开放呢，很适合你
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: .. 好吧...
<ofan> jusss: 是不一样
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 有 91pron 就够了
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 如果, 下次hamo来的时候, 我们可以验证一下
<jusss> ofan: 里面的人自己猜测自己的结局，很好
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 高端洋气啊。
<ofan> 适合15岁以下的人看
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: sounds good
<ofan> 3和4先不看了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 2k的话乃还是会花眼滴，lol，
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 为啥
<ofan> jusss: 我就喜欢那个Gale，女记者，Friends里的Monica
<jusss> ofan: 我喜欢看那种自己猜不到剧情的电影，大部分惊悚片，我看到一般就能猜到下面的剧情。。。像电锯那种一开始就猜到后面怎么演了，全部猜中，没一点新意
<jiero> ofan: 你喜欢女的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不就904这种
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 因为价钱高了，选择多了，但是超预算的型号更多，哈哈
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有改过的车嘛。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 换个轮儿啥的。
<ofan> jiero: 是啊 你伤心了吧
<jiero> ofan: 我伤啥。
<jusss> ofan: 女记者和那个警察结婚了，然后又离婚了。。。
<ofan> jusss: 没意思，他俩根本不答
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 囧
<imtxc> 我用笔记本屏幕作为外部显示器接类似小米盒子这类东西可以么
<jusss> ofan: 你可以看尸骨无存
<ofan> jusss: 我看人皮客栈2
<jusss> ofan: cabin fever
<imtxc> 不过那样的话，笔记本也得开机貌似
<jusss> ofan: 人皮客栈感觉怎么样
<jusss> ofan: 人皮客栈的导演还拍了尸骨无存，昆丁的爱徒，最后一次驱魔2也是他拍的
<icesword> , g 求妹子
<jusss> ofan: 最后一次驱魔 2部都还没看
<freeflying> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.49.VfwE4N&id=19190981642  iMadper|Busy
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 三星pm830 msata pci-e 256g ssd固态硬盘 dell原装固态硬盘-淘宝网
<ofan> jusss: 还凑合
<ofan> 只是线索给的提示太明显了，cult味也不浓
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 我擦, 这么便宜?
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 乃搞个试试先？
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 不太敢呀
<ofan> jusss: 不过配乐配声还不错，第一部
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy freeflying  千万别买这个
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: imtxc 貌似经历过什么痛苦, 我们泡壶茶来慢慢听
<jusss> ofan: 为什么美国人一拍吸血鬼之类的电影都要跟罗马尼亚扯上关系
<imtxc> 我现在就用的三星的这种便宜 ssd ... 说多了都是泪
<jiero> ssd 买 intel的？
<ofan> jusss: 你可以看看汉尼拔
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 扑克特
<ofan> 电影就是沉默羔羊
<jusss> ofan: 两部沉默的羔羊都看了，h
<ofan> 电视剧也有
<ofan> 今年的
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 买不起啊。。。比我的整机都贵
<jusss> ofan: 第一部朱迪福斯特 第二部摩尔
<ofan> 差太多了，可能也是因为那时候cult片也不是很发达
<happyaron> freeflying: ssd便宜的到底行不行啊……
<jusss> ofan: 据说电视剧的汉尼拔不好
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: axel -n 5 下载超过10分钟，系统就挂了， 图形界面崩溃，然后各种分区变成 readonly
<jusss> ofan: 感觉美剧没电影好看。。。
<ofan> jusss: 再不好看，悬疑程度也比这强
<jusss> ofan: 电视剧太拖沓
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 啥情况... 你觉得是kernel的问题?
<freeflying> happyaron: 128的都不太贵了
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 还是systemd的问题? 全盘都变成readonly?
<jiero> happyaron: 看评论呗。
<happyaron> ok
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 至少我觉得是硬盘问题导致的错误
<jusss> ofan: 而且配乐远远比不上电影，包括剪辑 音效 之类的
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 硬盘问题, 恩, 有可能. 是瑕疵品流出来的
<jusss> ofan: 你让他们拍个美剧版的指环王看看
<ofan> jusss: 你看看就知道
<jusss> ofan: 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 包括 firefox 崩溃、 Chrome 崩溃,  flash 崩溃， aewsome 崩溃， 用着用着，突然硬盘无法识别，种种问题
<ofan> 电视剧是一集扣一集
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 悲惨经历呀.. 那你还用? 还不拆下来?
<ofan> 只要能从一点串联起来就行，发挥空间更大一些
<ofan> jusss: 汉尼拔电视剧的制作还是很不错的
<ofan> 毕竟是今年出的
<jiero> imtxc: 换线和主板。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 打算拆下来，可是又要装系统，懒得搞，而且另一块硬盘是 7200 转的，发热和声音都有点大
<happyaron> imtxc: 忍了呗
<jusss> ofan: 还是感觉电视据太拖沓。。。5个小时的电影能接受， 10集的50分钟电视剧接受不了。。。
<imtxc> 恩，我是现身说法让大家别买廉价的三星ssd。。。
<iMadper|Busy> 电视剧呀, 还是国产抗日科幻片好看.
<iMadper|Busy> 同类型的, 奥特曼之类的, 都不如国产的抗日片拍的好
<jusss> 手撕日本人
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 是的.
<jiero> happyaron: 认了栽，忍到了15
<imtxc> 说起国产电视剧，这个暑假怎么没电视台放亮剑？
<happyaron> jiero: 15是啥
<jusss> 被强x之后，一箭秒杀所有日本兵
<ofan> jusss: 肯定要拖
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 改 敌后武工队了
<ofan> 不过看编剧能力了
<jiero> happyaron: 刚才想说初一十五的。然后思维突然转变之后前后不搭调了
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 怎么申请恢复软件源为官方源？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446979 最近我荣任我们学校两个软件源的管理员（http://ubuntu.dormforce.net和http://ubuntu.uestc.edu.cn）。其实这两个就是同一个源，不要在意这些细节。。。 这两个软件源一直都是在ubuntu官方源列表的。 此为背景。 然后。。。去年年末至今
<^k^> >
<^k^> > 年年初，源服务器的硬盘转接卡在一次学校机房的意外停电中光荣地牺牲了。而且 …
<ofan> 高潮起来就得连着看
<imtxc> 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 纸牌屋一定不错，有凯文 芬奇
<ofan> cabin fever 不是人皮客栈吧
<jusss> ofan: K星异客感觉拍的真好， K pax
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 有空不，推荐个 3D 眼睛。。。
<ofan> jusss: 他演的是相当不错
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 眼睛? 角膜?
<ofan> jusss: kevin spacy演的还推荐margin call
<ofan> 讲金融危机的，很不错
<ofan> 绝对是实力派
<jusss> ofan: 凯文和比尔莫瑞两个人我经常分不清，以前。。。
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 红蓝3d? 偏振3d? 120hz3d? 哪种呀?!
<jiero> 学建筑的：5+2 兼吃 白加黑
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。3D看电影啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 还要7.1音箱和专门的影音室。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不懂，眼镜。。。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 网上能下载到的3D电影，那种类型的资源多点
<jusss> ofan: 有没有啥像地狱神探类的电影
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 跟资源有个毛关系.... 你的显示器是什么3d?
<jusss> ofan: 康斯坦丁
<ofan> 没
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 网上下的是标准的左右/上下双分屏的3d视频, 要你显示器转换成自身的模式的
<jusss> ofan: 有撒旦 天使 恶魔神话故事类的电影
<ofan> 宗教电影比较难排
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我哪里壕了……
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: happyaron roylez MeaCulpa 阿三英语肿么破啊？
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 还要3D显示器啊。。。
<jusss> ofan: 是比较容易得罪人吧
<ofan> jusss: 动画的不少
<ofan> 日本人就爱拍这个
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 那算了，有买显示器的钱够我去几年电影院了
<jusss> ofan: 梅尔吉普森拍的耶稣受难记据说很有争议
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我哪里壕了，明显一苦逼啊。干一样的活拿3/4的薪水……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 多听多说，lol
<jusss> ofan: 还有一部反基督者
<icesword> imtxc is a sister?
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 跟三哥们多打些交到，你就能破了……
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 看来是帮派技能。。。 ^
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 好吧。。 我听不懂的时候丫不会抓狂嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 阿三其实只是口音，人家英语好歹算是native speaking
<ofan> cabin fever没有第二部？ jusss
<imtxc> icesword: your brother's kidney
<jusss> ofan: 拍末日惊悚的导演，还在电影节上说了句，我同情希特勒
<jusss> ofan: 当然有
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 三哥们貌似大都很有耐心嘞
<jusss> ofan: 第二部 spring fever
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 口音太重真心没招儿啊。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 是呀...
<jusss> ofan: Ti West 作品，巨欢乐
 * imtxc 求“你哥的腰子”的标准翻译
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 一次听不懂，就清晰地给你充分下一次，然后还是那口音只是更清晰
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 噗
<jiero> gfrog_away: 让阿三写出来。
<happyaron> 三个语法好啊，词汇量大……
<ofan> 哦 下载完，忘了移动文件夹了
<jusss> ofan: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0961722/
 * gfrog_away 还是认真先学好伦敦音吧。不会走咋能跑
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever (2009) - IMDb
<jiero> gfrog_away:  can you write down all your main points?
<ofan> fork you!
<gfrog_away> jiero: good idea!
<jiero> gfrog_away: 学吧。我听不太懂
<gfrog_away> ofan: @_@
<gfrog_away> ofan: 这比fxxk更狠，一个强调动作，一个强调结果。
<jiero> ofan: å­©è´¼
<ofan> gfrog_away: 实际上腐国人都说bloody
<jiero> 孩子呃 = 海贼
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃肿么山东话都出来了。。
<jiero> ofan: 上腐人士。
<gfrog_away> ofan: 啧啧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 呃，是山东话？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 怎么区分的？
<ofan> jiero: 我现在是忍着困倦不睡看电影
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃家山东话跟大连话很像
<jiero> ofan: 看几个累到死的TED Talk就睡了
<jusss> ofan: 我普通话 二级乙等
<jiero> gfrog_away: 山东话不是出百里就不懂么
<gfrog_away> jiero: 没那么严重啦
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
 * jusss 普通话 二级乙等是不是很差？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 蛙蛙早
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡早
<adam8157> gfrog_away: momo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还木收盘呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 不寻常啊，你居然在这
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<gfrog_away> huntxu: adam8157 乃俩竟然一块儿上线。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 挂着, 不准备说话
 * gfrog_away 一被子啊 ^
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 被你发现了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【提问】关于转移已安装好的grub引导器的位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446981 前辈们好，我的机子是联想的，一共两块硬盘，首先是出厂预安装的win7，安装在第一块硬盘上，有5个区，分别是system_drv,windows_OS,（software,game两个逻辑分区）,Q盘，接着光盘安装的ubuntu13.04，安装在第二块硬盘上，只
<^k^> >
<^k^> > 有一个分区，安装时选择了把grub启动器安装在了第一块硬盘sda上，bios由第一块硬盘 …
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: WGR614 怎么样，稳定么
<adam8157> imtxc: 想稳定, 起步200
<imtxc> adam8157: ... 就跟乃的那个网件一样？
<adam8157> imtxc: 一百多的, 真不行
<imtxc> adam8157: 我现在用的50 的那种，两天要重启一次
<adam8157> imtxc: 我妈的741n貌似用了一年半多, 只重启了一次...
<imtxc> 怎么像骂人。。。 lol
<adam8157> o 只是740n
<huntxu> adam8157: 741n是渣
<imtxc> 百元左右的应该就差不多了，半年重启一次也能接受
<huntxu> adam8157: 總是要直接拔線再插
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過可能和長城有關。。。
 * imtxc 半年之内肯定会遇到停电。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞心态
<adam8157> huntxu: 741n确实不如740n, 大概十来天就得重启一回
<sssslang> 请教个问题，ubuntu做服务器的话，相比centos，安全性和稳定性怎么样？
<adam8157> sssslang: 色狼! 好久不见
<adam8157> sssslang: 差一点
<sssslang> adam8157: :)
<sssslang> adam8157: 能具体点吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 會差麽？
<sssslang> adam8157: 要客观哟。
<adam8157> sssslang: 我做为前RH员工, 现C员工, 肯定客观...
<adam8157> sssslang: 不过只是一点点, 很多例如维基百科都用的ubuntu
<adam8157> sssslang: huntxu 修bug没有那么迅速, 其它都蛮好
<sssslang> adam8157: 你现在在哪？C是啥。
<adam8157> sssslang: canonical
<huntxu> adam8157: centos修bug也不見得迅速啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 快的那是rhel
<sssslang> 靠，你居然叛逃了。
<adam8157> huntxu: centos sync的很快
<sssslang> 对了，hamo最后去哪了？
<adam8157> sssslang: 也在这...
<sssslang> 。。。
<sssslang> 你还是做测试？他呢？
<adam8157> sssslang: 我现在kernel dev, 他se
<huntxu> adam8157: se是啥
<adam8157> sssslang: 再也不干那坑爹工作了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 一边是死不放手的土匪，一边是戴着“自由民主”面具鼓动革命自己做皇帝野心家。
<sssslang> lol
<adam8157> huntxu: software engineer
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還以為是secondary executive
<sssslang> adam8157: centos有没有lts？
<adam8157> sssslang: centos应该和rhel同步
<adam8157> sssslang: 反正都是sync
<Meowoo> knownbad, 之前你说有个自己不回去，却鼓动台湾独立，让台湾人送命，这种人在大陆很多额
<sssslang> adam8157: rhel有lts？
<adam8157> sssslang: y的branch是10年, z的不一定, 个别的z会时间很长
<knownbad> ?
<adam8157> sssslang: 说错了 , 是x 和y 不是y和z
<adam8157> sssslang: 6.3, 6为x, 3为y
<knownbad> 你去麦当劳听了这些回来？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 回来很久了额
<sssslang> adam8157: 也就是说rhel4现在也在支持？
<knownbad> 不知道麦当劳有说书的。
<adam8157> sssslang: 原来是7年, 后来改到10年的, rhel4大概一年多才会更新一次内核, 还是要partner request才行
<sssslang> adam8157: 只有内核会更新？文件系统呢？
<adam8157> sssslang: 都会更新的, 不过userspace更新频率更低, 而且都不是主动更新, 不过此时此刻, rhel4应该是eol了吧
<sssslang> eol是啥？
<adam8157> sssslang: end of life
<sssslang> adam8157: 哦。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 当下中国越来越乱，想浑水摸鱼的也越来越多。
<Meowoo> 而且响应者还多
<knownbad> 没吧？
<knownbad> 只是社会进步了些的成果？
<Meowoo> 都在准备雷管了
<knownbad> 应该以前就有只是压了。
<Meowoo> 什么进步，就喊口号，民主自由，唯一目的就推翻共党
<Meowoo> 我说的是另一边
<knownbad> 没听明白。。
<knownbad> 你是说台湾？
<Meowoo> 喊着民主自由的口号，唯一目标就是推翻土共，但又不告诉你啥是民主，将来的制度是啥
<Meowoo> 大陆
<knownbad> 妈的，说的不明不白的。
<adam8157> gris结婚了 cc iMadper|Busy
<sssslang> adam8157: canonical是在西二旗？
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 谁?
<knownbad> 社会主义有也民主的。
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 不认识呀....
<adam8157> sssslang: 海淀黄庄 临时办公室
<adam8157> i
<Meowoo> 就是重复土共当时的做法，利用百姓的不满，喊些好听的口号，闹革命造反，最后做皇帝
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 贵组的...
<knownbad> 那是人为的不是思想的错。
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: fge?
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 细啊
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 不是我们组的
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 人家是开发组的
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 原来
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 怎么会是我们吊死组的?
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 恩, 是的.
<Meowoo> knownbad, 民主社会主义？社会民主主义？
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 结婚了? 我不知道诶...
<knownbad> 都可以啊，法国就是社会民主。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 但这些人唯一目的就是推翻土共。
<adam8157> Meowoo: 国家社会主义 哈哈
<adam8157> Meowoo: 有变化总比等死好
<knownbad> 差别只在谁决定民主，只要是人民决定就行。
<knownbad> 不是人民决定的民主就是骗人的。
<knownbad> 当然民主后人们也不一定满意。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 到时又抱怨共产党比较利落些。
<Meowoo> 中国酱紫的，民主了肯定又想回到共产党
<Meowoo> 民主是要自己做主，中国人习惯让别人替自己做主
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<knownbad> 反正，人永远不会满足的。
<Meowoo> 不满足，才会有进步
<knownbad> 去健身房跑步去，快肥死了。
<Meowoo> 中国酱紫，就算送民主，百姓还是不关心，一切交上面决定。到时民主还是流于形式
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 民主的重点在参与。
<knownbad> 好了，走了。
<Meowoo> 中国百姓就是希望有人为自己决定，不想参与
<Meowoo> 886
<adam8157> Meowoo: 扯这些淡有什么意义, 凡事都要期盼往好的方向发展
<gfrog_away> imtxc_away: 渣一样的玩意，wifi bridge竟然没法开wpa
<huntxu> gfrog_away: yum在升級時連info都！用！不！了！
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哈？ 你想做啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: 喜闻乐见
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我就想看一個包的信息啊。。。
<huntxu> 這是什麽神設計。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ^C掉啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我在升級其他軟件
<adam8157> ^C? 难为yum啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然後想看某個package的信息
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不清楚肿么搞
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似真木有办法，除了^C
<gfrog_away> huntxu: rpm -qi行不？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过目测少了repo信息
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 可以，但是這個設計仍然很神。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 全局锁呗
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 人都死了，就别吐槽这些设计了。
<shi> 大家好
<adam8157> 我大debian的apt-get不影响apt-cache
<^k^> shi:点点点.  12:38 
<shi> 我想请问一个问题
<shi> 大家能不能帮帮忙
<shi> 我是一个qt新手
<shi> 请问qt写的软件怎么制作成deb的包？
<shi> 大家帮帮忙啊，有熟悉的吗，我想发布
<adam8157> shi: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian 新维护人员手册
<shi> 是不是适用于qt的打包
<shi> 我是新手，今天查了资料，还是没看懂
<adam8157> shi: checkinstall也是一条路
<shi> http://yiranwuqing.iteye.com/blog/1441963这个是不是
<^k^> shi ⇪ ti: （转）QT程序制作deb包并安装在应用程序菜单 - thirsd - ITeye技术网站
<shi> 呵呵，我之前看的就是上面那个
<shi> 你们没有遇到这个问题吗
<shi> 你们怎么做的
<shi> 各种蛋疼啊，要是有视频教程就好了
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: signoff testplan的时候, 把uefi写成vlan是个什么水平?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 高端洋气
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 买了件狼爪的衣服，大的不得了，妈蛋
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 我正想买呢
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 丫的码太大了
<zhchen> iMadper|Busy: 原来是你～～
<iMadper|Busy> zhchen: 是的.
<iMadper|Busy> zhchen: 哈哈~
<zhchen> LOL
<iMadper|Busy> zhchen: 不要笑!~
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 想买这个 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B008R6M9EE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ Jack WolfSkin 秋冬 抓绒衣 1701121-7010 男式 棕色 L-Jack WolfSkin运动户外健身-亚马逊
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 求专家鉴定
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我这件貌似就是L，你可以来试试尺寸
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 我买了一件mhw, 180的, 竟然合身...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 啊，我的是冲锋衣
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 帝都抓绒用DKN足矣。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 冲锋衣大了没事吧? 笑了才蛋疼....
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 如果不上山的话
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 太肥了太难看。。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 恩, 我想买羽绒服... 800软妹左右的... 我以为800可以买很好的, 结果发现, 800只能买棉服
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 2800买件Marmot羽绒吧
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 所以, 现在决定抓绒 + 冲锋衣过冬了.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: TNF也行
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 不要... 买不起呀...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 只要不是去年的天气，帝都用抓绒+冲锋衣足够了。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 甚至软壳就行了。根本不用三层系统。。。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 恩, 软壳就够了.
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_aw
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 最近特别喜欢mhw... 但是买不起... 不开心呀....   cc adam8157 求赞助
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 不喜欢这牌子。。 搞鸟吧。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 哥... 我挣的是361度的工资... 你让我买鸟...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有啥靠谱速干衣不，得给冬天准备了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 速干和抓绒
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 冬天要啥速干啊。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 你说贴身那层？ 我没太研究过
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 冬天又不天天洗衣服, 不用素干吧?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 抓绒我用的就是TNF，想买Pata的C3/C4，不过木钱啊 T_T
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，错了 s/TNF/DKN/
 * iMadper|Busy 膜拜穿北面的土豪
<iMadper|Busy> .....
<iMadper|Busy> 你丫怎么又变卦了....
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 有件假北面，100多软妹币
<iMadper|Busy> 你这, 让我白白膜拜了... gfrog_away
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 贴身速干，外面抓绒，最外面防风啊
<iMadper|Busy> 还是膜拜 adam8157 好了. adam8157 , 值得膜拜
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 想着DKN写成了TNF，看来是最近TNF看多了
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 能过冬不?
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 只是抓绒+软壳
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 速干不是为了洗衣服快干啊
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 排汗
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 是为了迅速排汗
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 恩, 学习了.
 * iMadper|Busy 跟土豪聊天, 就是涨姿势.
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 我冬天都是一件t+columbia的防寒服
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 好, 那我决定了, 今年先不买羽绒服了.
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 真心没钱了...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 像您这种高端人士，只有鸟衣才适合乃啊。 http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/5875
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 从始祖鸟“旗舰” Alpha SV说开去——户外装备讲解 _运动户外_经验盒子_什么值得买
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿你太禁冻了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 买个不错的 columbia就不错了，我的是三年前出差米帝去的尾货市场买饿，$50
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国内Columbia太坑爹。价格直逼TNF了。
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 你说的 防寒服  是个什么东西?
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: columbia还是很便宜的吧?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 其实国内的户外品牌也都爆贵，探路者那种渣货，也贵的要死。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 靠谱的型号很贵啦
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 目测是棉服
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 我刚买了一件sb抓绒, 才270, 我觉得很便宜了... 探路者也要这个价钱....
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 但是做工远不如mhw
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 有！钱！人！
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: .... 我现在去看dkn去....
 * gfrog_away 收的这件JW冲锋衣，550羊。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我的冲锋衣都是DKN 49那款。。 不过今年得换了，去年已经不保暖了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu网通上网 帐号不是宽带帐号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446982 宽带账号是房东给的，为 我的房间号码211 ，密码是我自己设置的，在windows下 通过宽带连接 可以连接上网络。房东那里有台电脑运行管理软件，那我现在换成了ubuntu是不是就不能连上网络了。配置之类的我试过没用
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕神马时候去米帝啊，求带两件Pata C3
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 我这就去扫荡几件dkn去
<iMadper|Busy> 求同带...
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 类似羽绒度
<freeflying> 羽绒服
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 今年估计没机会了
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: dkn的都好贵的说!!
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我去美国常去买衣服的地方 marshalls
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 找打折啊骚年
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-8193795924.92.9oQxtx&id=9986292045&   这价格, 我买狼抓都行了
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 迪卡侬正品 户外三层压胶冲锋衣 轻薄防水透气 情侣款 男 QUECHUA-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 折扣店？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 他家冲锋衣最坑爹。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 不过我去年趁双11买了件春秋款。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 要过冬的装备呀...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 这就开始准备过冬了？
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 有推荐?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我一件国内山寨货穿了快5年。所以冲锋衣一件足矣。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 没有
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 抓绒留几件换还可以
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 恩. 我有一件不知道该叫做软壳还是应该叫什么的, 很薄...
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 估计过不了冬...
 * gfrog_away 困
 * gfrog_away 码代码去
<freeflying> gfrog_away: www.marshallsonline.com/‎ 还有个ross
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 都是穷人去的地方
 * gfrog_away 收藏
<jiero> 冲锋衣服。
<imtxc> hdmi 转 VGA 的转换器这么贵呢啊
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.Ml4YRk&id=16998722245
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 液晶高清 HDMI转VGA线 HDMI转VGA线 带网 双磁环-淘宝网
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 20块钱, 还行吧. hdmi线本身也要这个价格吧?
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 20 的话就不错，我刚才搜的好像都要100+
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.84.Ml4YRk&id=21195903514  9.9rmb 更便宜吧?
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ HDMI转VGA线 电脑电视连接线高清转换线 带网双磁环 1.5米3米5米-淘宝网
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> 原来价格跟长度有关
<imtxc> 这个要运费，算下来一样了
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 我能把笔记本屏幕作为其他设备的显示器么？
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 不能.
<freeflying> imtxc: 品质不一样
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你的offlineimaprc给看看. 要multi-user的
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: multiaccount
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 我没有 multiaccount 啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 我不是给你说过我把其他邮箱的邮件都自动转发到 gmail 了么。。。。
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你不是公司/gmail都有吗?
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 哦...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 正因为自动转发了，才有上次给你提的那个 issue 啊
 * iMadper|Busy 折腾去了...
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 不转发, 那个issue也在吧?
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 我先折腾自己的, 要是我也碰到了那个issue, 我就去解决
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 咋我的破烂都出不掉呢
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不转发的话就没有，因为可以根据手册里面的那种区分邮件目录的方式解决
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 你有msata的ssd没?
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 有的话出给我
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的路由器没报价啊，怎么出。。。
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 没
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 根据目录, 没意思, 我想根据收件人. 收件人是谁, 发件人就是谁.
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 把你家百元大钞按75rmb的价格都出给我吧... 要旧的就行. ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 恩，是这个需求，你去折腾吧，顺便帮我解决了那个问题
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 现在待出的东西有 kindle 两个， 手机2个， 路由器，2-3个
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 需求不强...
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 一会儿拍个照片发网上看看
<freeflying> 出了好买车子
<imtxc> freeflying: 路由器报个价～～
<freeflying> imtxc: 你出个价吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的东西，我怎么能出价。。。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 手机... 两个...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: hdmi 转 vga质量很渣，用hdmi转dvi吧。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃竟然不折腾路由器了？！
<adam8157> 转发 "收到前女友信息：过几天我结婚，你来吗？默默回了三个字：下次去。"  哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 手头有个 N 年前的 4：3 显示器， dvi 怎么破。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛铛壕威武
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。 砸了买新的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 转发
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛铛壕威武
 * gfrog_away 咦，目测这个AKG插在电脑上比插在爪机上效果更好些呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 推力的问题
 * gfrog_away 难道爪机的功放还不如主板上那块软声卡？！
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 说明耳机阻抗大
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 渣耳机哈，lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜AKG
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我一直是插电脑上听...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你前女友結婚了？
 * gfrog_away 求赠送魔声。
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋, 转发啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 什麽，你沒有前女友？！
 * gfrog_away lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 除了我在用的还有2-3个呢
 * adam8157 高中那个妹子估计结婚了, 我没敢问, sigh
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃是收藏家
 * huntxu 高中那個妹子估計還沒回國。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 算算价钱是不是够买个cisco 2800了？
 * gfrog_away 高中那个妹子是谁？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 当时没2800  lol
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu 乃俩竟然都认识伊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那就2600
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 也没
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿难道乃的路由器还在用同轴电缆？
 * gfrog_away 同轴电缆这货缩写叫神马来着。。。
 * gfrog_away 放风，嘘嘘。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: cable
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 双绞线
<adam8157> Coaxial cable
<MeaCulpa> haha
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
 * gfrog_away 退散，码。
<huntxu> adam8157: PES2014什麽時候出啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 2013已經沒得玩了啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我还在搞2012, android的2013还没出来 555
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋, 想买个alienware x51玩实况
<huntxu> adam8157: 這賽季22輪聯賽進136球丟10球。。。=.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 联赛全胜 净胜175球
<huntxu> adam8157: 我打算讓我那個前鋒破梅西的記錄了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還有16輪。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基挖挖
<adam8157> huntxu: 无聊啊, 求赠送xbox玩2013
<huntxu> adam8157: 青年隊拿到轉世klose
<huntxu> adam8157: 出生72，上來第一場就助攻了 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 帶了track back的卡
<huntxu> adam8157: 我上個兩個星期打出個13-0了
<huntxu> adam8157: 國米對羅馬
<adam8157> huntxu: 禽兽
<sjd_zeus> 请问debian安装网络打印机需要安装哪些包呢
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: cups = smaba
<huntxu> adam8157: 好慘，對方紙面實力不比我們差啊。。。
<sjd_zeus> cups smab都安装了
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實我最自豪的是我們的隊長，出場時能力58，現在發展到104了。。。
<sjd_zeus> 在系统设置里面添加打印机按钮是灰色的无法点击
<adam8157> huntxu: 从不把实况当足球经理玩儿...
<jiero> 17寸笔记本电脑什么可以推荐的？
<jiero> 不要显卡，要便携和续航，不要过高分辨率，1600 *** 就可以，
<adam8157> jiero: thinkpad w570
<jiero> 价格不要太高。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，同问
<MeaCulpa> 我也想搞17寸笔记本
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: TP一般都是小屏吧
<adam8157> 哦 没这个幸好
<adam8157> 型号
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有这个型号么...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 目前能看上的也就是 DELL Insprion 17R
<MeaCulpa> 神舟w570吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Dell的键盘sux
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。只要是低级的几个系列，键盘都不行
<jiero> Latitude和XPS大概可以。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Inspirion的键盘，都是内嵌式的
<adam8157> jiero: alienware
<jiero> adam8157: 那是游戏本
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 间距要比TP大，根本打不出字
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在Inspirion里打不出字，键中间无响应，和TP差远了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。说实在我没用过Insprion的笔记本呃。。。
<jiero> inspirion 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你用过TP的T系列么，码工标配
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用过T61。。。
<iMadper|Busy> MeaCulpa: x系列呢?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 键盘的每个按键，边缘都是紧紧挨着别人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就算你手指位置不准，也能靠触觉校准
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 多么紧密？我没注意到。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 习惯了TP键盘的，在Dell里打不出字
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://www.thinkpads.com/wp-content/gallery/lenovo-thinkpad-t410-review/lenovo-thinkpad-t410-keyboard.jpg
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看，键位边上的斜面，可以帮你用触觉找到键位
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好像所有键盘都是这样？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 如果这个斜面换成面板，不响应任何键位的面板，比如dell那样，就很容易找不到键位
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Inspirion就不是
<MeaCulpa> 每个人的习惯不一样
<MeaCulpa> inspirion那种就是强奸你的习惯
<adam8157> huntxu: 想开融资融券了, 招商发短信邀请我开
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 高端1
<huntxu> adam8157: 高端
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃那个是分离式的哦
<jiero> 大概是为了容易清理脏东西。
<jiero> adam8157: 钱罐
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你看这华硕的17寸笔记本，也是一样问题
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/Image/A36-050-A6F.htm?image=926806
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 图片:ASUS 华硕 N76YI363VZ-SL/78I5DX2B 17.3英寸 笔记本 黑 - i7-3630QM/8G/750G/4G GT650M独显/W8 - 新蛋中国
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都是娱乐本吗。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这样的本子，一定要摸过键盘才能买，万一不和你自己习惯，都没法改
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 17寸为了啥...娱乐...
<MeaCulpa> 那些高清，娱乐的，其实都不适合打游戏
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有很多娱乐本都是这样。
<MeaCulpa> 只有干活的笔记本才适合打游戏
<MeaCulpa> 恩，市场就这样，没办法
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 游戏的防止误操作~
<MeaCulpa> 所以我到现在都没看到中意的17寸
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就像手柄那样，键位分的开
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 他是坏啊荣
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 我有个小本本, 凡是欺负过我的人, 我就记在小本本上面, 然后, 然后我恨他一辈子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以说现在不是游戏时代了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 年轻人不玩游戏了
<jiero> 虽然说啊荣怪怪的，但没那么坏，只是一点
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 游戏不容易建立关系了，所以不玩了
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 不容易建立关系? 那是因为你不玩劲舞团
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。工作伙伴关系？
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 当年千里送[哗~~~], 你没听说过吗?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这种妖货，http://www.amazon.cn/%E9%A1%B6%E7%BA%A7%E9%85%8D%E7%BD%AE-%E5%9C%B0%E7%90%83%E4%BA%BA-P370EM-680S-39-17-3%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8LED%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85%E5%B1%8F-I7-3920XM-16G-500GSSD-1T-GTX680MX-%E5%8F%8C%E6%98%BE-Win7-%E8%87%B3%E5%B0%8A%E9%BB%91-%E8%B5%A0%E9%80%81%E5%86%9B%E7%94%A8%E6%8B%89%E6%9D%86%E7%AE%B1-%E6%9C%AA%E6%9D%A5%E4%BA%BA%E7%B1%BBABS%E6%88%98%E6%96%97%E7%A1%AC%E5%A3%B3%E8%83%8C%E5%8C%85/dp/B00AHUPWIS/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&i ...
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Terrans Force-顶级配置 地球人(Terrans Force) P370EM-680S-39 17.3英寸LED高清屏（I7-3920XM 16G 500GSSD+1T GTX680MX（4GB SLi）双显 Win7)至尊黑，赠送军用拉杆箱+未来人类ABS战斗硬壳背包-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。那种键分离的是不是苹果发明的`
<MeaCulpa> ... e=UTF8&qid=1375684351&sr=1-6
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 那个时代，太美好了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://is.gd/1XNfa1
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Terrans Force-顶级配置 地球人(Terrans Force) P370EM-680S-39 17.3英寸LED高清屏（I7-3920XM 16G 500GSSD+1T GTX680MX（4GB SLi）双显 Win7)至尊黑，赠送军用拉杆箱+未来人类ABS战斗硬壳背包-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: lol~ 赞~
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 很怀念那个时代，当时，借个朋友的帐号，下载个外挂就能啪啪啪周围县市的女娃
<MeaCulpa> Terren force...
<jiero> imtxc iMadper|Busy 。。。我不知道。。。
<imtxc> 地球人的这发热，三思啊
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 这名字是不是vs Alienware
<MeaCulpa> AlienWare太贵了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 【求助】无法用U盘装Win7！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446984 在此系统下无法用优盘装Win7!!!也无法分区！！！ 提示：无法正确获取分区信息，本程序不支持动态硬盘！ 、 怎么办？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ U盘启动也无法安装： Starting MS—DOS 7.1... ................
<^k^> > ................ GCDROM V2.3， 8-24-2006 Driver name is "SATACD03". No CD-ROM drive to
<^k^> >
<MeaCulpa> 还有种getac笔记本，好妖
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有认识的人买了这个，低配版本，2G 显卡的，玩 KOF97 半小时温度80+
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: hoho
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这本子下面还有风扇...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我的TP也会过热，用比标配第一个档次的电源即可
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 降低电源功率
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 用65w的电源问题好多，待机就活不过来了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还有预装Ubuntu的Ubuntu76那些怪物
<cherrot> imtxc, hi
<jiero> cherrot: 回来了？
<cherrot> jiero, 嗯哪
<cherrot> imtxc, 问个问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都太贵，我要 7000人民币的17寸。
 * iMadper|Busy 热烈预祝rh的128bit操作系统推出
<MeaCulpa> 17寸的，都是面向视频娱乐的，打游戏都fail
<iMadper|Busy> IA128
<cherrot> iMadper|Busy, 有128bit CPU了？
<iMadper|Busy> cherrot: 没看见我是预祝吗?
<cherrot> iMadper|Busy, intel玩噱头那
<iMadper|Busy> cherrot: we need to prepare for tier1/2 testing from Aug 7
<cherrot> imtxc, vimrc中自定义个函数, excute "xxx xxx xxx " 想在里面使用另一个vim函数的输出怎么办？
<cherrot> iMadper|Busy, soga
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 微星的不知道有没有17寸，但是价钱估计不低
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 基本上我在任何网站输入我的需求，出来的结果都是...神舟
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 神舟！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 神舟大地
<eexp> MeaCulpa: momo 我儿子都能打到6-8个了。20一场的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 啥
<eexp> 加一个bring me on 的bot
<eexp> q3
<MeaCulpa> eexp: .....
<MeaCulpa> NB
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我在我儿子小学时候训练他
<eexp> 恩。尽早。lol
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 笔记本真的很难买，玩游戏的话
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以AlienWare赚钱
<imtxc> cherrot: 不挤到着。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你该从美国买
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国AlienWare也不便宜啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 快来emacs吧
<eexp> 谁要买本本
<cherrot> imtxc, 懂了
<cherrot> imtxc, 我记得两周前你还是vim的。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实我想，有17寸的T系列就牛了
<jiero> eexp: 酷胖
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，你不在的这两周，发生了很多事
<eexp> 17“。太。。。
<jiero> eexp: 我舅舅也要我帮忙买个17寸的，所以还有我
<eexp> 为啥要那么大的。不移动？
<jiero> 移动啊。
<imtxc> eexp: 本子？ 有啥新推荐？
<jiero> 仅仅加重1kg，加大一圈呗。
 * jiero 就背着6kg，多1kg算啥。
<eexp> 带出去也丑啊。 jiero
<jiero> eexp: 为啥？
<eexp> imtxc: 没。我现在的这个蛮好
<eexp> jiero: 太大了
<jiero> eexp: 背着画板？
<jiero> eexp: 你太小了 :) 酷胖那么大
<eexp> jiero: 上次那画草稿的wacom嘛
<jiero> eexp: 哦。壁纸壁纸。
<jiero> eexp: 你投稿我看到了
<eexp> 酷胖只是肥点。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿，检查foo|bar 的返回值然后执行 foobar命令应该肿么写？
<jiero> eexp: 酷胖比你高吧。。。
<eexp> 。我乱画的。lol
<jiero> eexp: 看到了，我要奖品。。
<eexp> 没见过。可能吧。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 为毛我每次搞shell都这么困难。。。
<jiero> eexp: 我要5个。
<eexp> 没奖品吧
<gfrog_away> eexp: 神
<eexp> 5个噶嘛？这有
<eexp> gfrog_away: momo
<eexp> gfrog_away: [ $? -eq 0 ] && gforg
<jiero> eexp: 奖品是苹果笔记本——预装Ubuntu；平板——预装Ubuntu； 手机——预装Ubuntu；其他
<eexp> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=12983250518&spm=a230r.1.14.4.ns9SUB&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id= jiero
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ Wacom Inkling 离线笔 数位笔 记录 线稿 手稿 记录笔 MDP-123-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_away> eexp: 为毛我用test这么写就不对呢。。
<gfrog_away> eexp: 还要啥特别语法么？
<eexp> 重来没用过test...
<gfrog_away> eexp: test ( $? -eq 0) 这样？
<eexp> 好老的脚本，才用test
<gfrog_away> eexp: 好吧。。。
<jiero> eexp: 是好东西
<jiero> eexp: 你是去买的啊
<eexp> jiero: 不是推荐过嘛。赶紧买
<jiero> eexp: ä½ ä¹°
<jiero> eexp: 你有钱
<jiero> eexp: 你是神
<eexp> 我没这需要啊
 * eexp 在外面都是照相，根本没功夫画
<eexp> jiero: 我们一人出钱一半，咋样。
<eexp> 只是担心没驱动。
<jiero> eexp: 那还是靠你了。
<jiero> eexp: 别指望我
<eexp> 找豪蛋蛋。这家伙有钱。金融投资蛋蛋。
<eexp> 有人会librsvg没。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你说搞啥shell?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: o, 看到了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: foo|bar是啥，返回值一般有正常和不正常
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: foo && bar 就是foo成功了跑bar; foo || bar就是foo失败了跑bar
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: foo; bar 是依次跑，不管foo是否成功退出
<eexp> 。。看不懂，请用甲乙丙丁说明。
<eexp> lol
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你儿子出来没。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你是儿子还是女儿来着
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 儿子
<eexp> 有一个女儿吧
<jiero> 哦
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 搞混。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我每次下班都会sleep $(dc -e '60 60 *p q')
<eexp> 破乐乐，不出来证明下
<jiero> 发现有女儿的相对更神经质些——是不是打一片
<eexp> 。高级的波兰语法
<eexp> roylez: 有人说你了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 然后跑编译...如果不sleep就跑，周围人会被我机器吵死...
<iMadper|Busy>  IMAP4 protocol error: socket error: <type 'exceptions.IOError'> - Too many read 0   imtxc adam8157 roylez   遇到过吗?
<eexp> iMadper|Busy: 。这里没编程的了。
<eexp> 都是金融家
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: 我只是再用offlineimap.... 遇到这个错误了...
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: 金融家?!
<eexp> 哦。那就是破软件的bug
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你真开心，还有shell可写
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 大公司还有写shell的@@, 现在都要perl娃娃
<eexp> jiero: http://imagebin.org/266571
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我没说清楚，是foo|bar，中间有个管道，似乎我在后面直接加 || 执行的顺序不太对头。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 估计噶嘛也是在擦屁股。以前的老脚本才用test。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 现在改成foo|bar; [ &? -eq 0] || 了，貌似ok了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 括号
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 藏！
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: ()?
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 木有遇到过着
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 这都行？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 脏啊你那样
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 废话
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: work就行，帽帽的玩意都很脏
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 果然，酷啪啪果然厉害
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 说真的，我不会perl，错过无数金主
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 那些金主的interviewer都是电话里和我一起骂perl, 然后说他们要找perl娃娃...求解酒
<MeaCulpa> s/解酒/解救
<eexp> 如果钱给得够多，2个星期的事情。 自己掂量嘛。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我总不能忽悠别人我是perl神，现在的金主都是连着面试的
<eexp> 哦。直接就面试？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 钱绝对多，孩子们都去学 perl把，来钱
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不是4-5轮电话
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 直接好几轮电话吧，都是
<eexp> 那是你没这运气。碰巧你喜欢awk
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以先学么，先弄本小骆驼
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我不是喜欢，是没那么讨厌...发财的事你们去吧
<eexp> 不是那年代了。不去。
<eexp> 还小骆驼。我就认真的看过一个chm的入门。
<eexp> 用可耻的sed把chm改成了本地html。罪过。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 现在还有招perl的？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大把
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 金主啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 大摩？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大摩已经找了好几年了吧
<eexp> 应该是有。最近perl的maillist经常吃喝，很high。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: MeaCulpa 目测很多perl的遗留代码，当年写的都撤退了，只好找新人擦屁股
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大摩太贱了，不同的职位，到最后都要perl
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大摩是我见过的最贱的公司了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 大摩是哪里？ 跟达摩有关系嘛？ 跟萨摩有关系嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 比让你去写cobol好吧
<gfrog_away> fre
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 浪费你几十快钱电话费，问啥Java, Storage, UNIX, 最后归结到一点，pl...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我擦
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我貌似被如此骚扰过两次
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 这你不骂他们。。。 java和perl的都滚蛋，lol
<eexp> 为啥你浪费电话费。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 尼玛忽悠现在也要求写代码了？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 反正接电话不要钱
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 因为在几小时内有不同地址打来的
<eexp> gfrog_away: shell的，一边去。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 香港啊，英国啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: HK的要钱啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 乃真高端
<gfrog_away> eexp: lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你傻啊，shanghai的site的，打来电话，5min就被我秒了，显然是猴子
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你跳过了最重要的一点吧。英语口语。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 然后就换成HK的，英国的...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 最后再绕一圈到上海，开始问pl
<freeflying> 靠，现在一有人给我发消息， 手机+电脑+tablet都响
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ---大家讨论一下这两种写法的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446986 #!/bin/sh if [[ 3 -gt 2 ]];then echo aaaaa fi if [ 3 -gt 2 ];then echo aaaaa fi 统计信息: 发表于 由 bzhao — 2013-08-05 15:18
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我去年，今年，大前年，各接到过一次，流程一抹一样
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 噗噗噗，听起来就很欢乐
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 高端洋气啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我今年都直接问了，你们还没找到啊...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩，高端洋气的perl猴子难找
<imtxc> freeflying: gtalk?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 都是搓脚泥的
<eexp> gfrog_away: 你口语练习得咋样了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 让他们给乃点培训费，乃学个perl帮他们搞定算了，lol
<gfrog_away> eexp: 今天一大早就叫一个阿三鄙视了，妈蛋
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 谷歌这个也太不厚道了，国内淘宝旺旺啥的绝不会支持多设备登陆
<freeflying> imtxc: hangout
<freeflying> imtxc: 没gtalk了
<eexp> gfrog_not_here: 额。。你这
<imtxc> freeflying: qq 都能多设备啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 以前gtalk好像一个响过了之后其他设备就不提示了，现在这个hangout貌似又给弄没了。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 拉倒吧，渣qq只能一个移动设备登录
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 说的是多设备，实际上就是电脑+爪机/平板，你登录第三个试试，指定踹掉之前的一个。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 阿三居然也鄙视人？靠，听得懂各种米国口语，就是听不懂阿三的
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 妈蛋，阿三的口音真tmd让人抓狂。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 阿三英语好啊
<jiero> onlylove: 。阿三会说，美国人英国人都听懂了，凭啥你听不懂。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 唉。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 那是你听力差
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
<huntxu> 阿三口音很容易聽吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 哥哥我几年钱被美国电话打来的阿三面过
 * gfrog_away 以后有娃从小就不给他说中文。。。 擦
<onlylove> 你们那是听阿三听惯了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你做不到
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 有点儿想折腾一下gnus
<gfrog_away> huntxu: MeaCulpa onlylove jiero 乃们能不刺激我嘛。。。
 * huntxu 迄今為止聽過最難的是愛爾蘭人的英語。。。
<MeaCulpa> 阿三教育成功啊，把自家书都撕了，直接上美国版本
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: gnus 不能模拟交换机，不好玩。。。
<eexp> 都牛皮。别理它们。 gfrog_away
<huntxu> 那玩意說的就不是英語。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那不是英语，是爱尔兰语
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 那是因为你没听过我说的英语.
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 听过了, 你就发线爱尔兰人的英语挺好的了
<jiero> huntxu: 其实欧洲人的英语差不多都好懂些。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 异常恐怖。。。
 * gfrog_away 听过一次西班牙佬的英语，我了个去
<onlylove> huntxu: 私下认为最难的是天朝的湖北英语
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你可以先挑戰日本英語
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: 爱尔兰腔比较难听懂。
<huntxu> onlylove: 國人不計 =。=
<MeaCulpa> 还是那句话，人学猪话，达意即可，猪学人话，惟妙惟肖
 * jiero 最畏惧的英语是粤语式，然后是韩语式和印度式并列。
<eexp> onlylove: 你这是说乐乐嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 阿三人家是有觉悟
<MeaCulpa> 把自己当猪，就会很痛苦
<jiero> 粤语停顿的英语，我愣是愣住。。。
<MeaCulpa> 把自己当人，老美当猪，立即解脱
<eexp> 电视里面，只能听懂1/5的，咋活。
<jiero> eexp: 我也只能听懂1/
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy gfrog_away 擦，……………… 我乱了 gns3 跟 gnus
<huntxu> jiero: 粵語被香港帶壞的，日常說的裏面也夾很多單詞
<jiero> eexp: 多数英语我不会
<jiero> huntxu: 不是那个，是用粤语的读音发音英语啊。。。
<eexp> jiero: 是吧。有点安慰了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你乱了，快找 iMadper|Busy 安抚下
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我才发现貌似有点问题，还在想色大象用 gns3 做什么呢。。
<imtxc> jiero: momo
<huntxu> jiero: 沒聽過啊=。=
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 香港是菲佣教的英语好不
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 香港人比大陆英语发言妖怪多了
 * gfrog_away 退散
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 大陸人對著書本來的
<jiero> huntxu: 因此平淡。
<jiero> huntxu: 香港的英语妖怪。。
 * MeaCulpa 菲律宾是世界上第4大英语国家, 原本是第三，刚刚被尼日利亚超过
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 说了，菲佣教的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃呃。。。岛国很多不是纯英语么
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 不会吧。澳洲呢
<jiero> eexp: 澳洲很多不会的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Aussie才几人？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我说人口啊
<jiero> eexp: 移民国家啊
<jiero> 哦。
<eexp> 算人数啊。
<MeaCulpa> Aussie 生不出多少人的
<eexp> 这
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 第一是阿三麽。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 阿三不算的
<jiero> 菲律宾。。。怎么会那么多人
<jiero> 等等，英国多少人
<MeaCulpa> jiero:  Catholic
<eexp> 这样统计没标准的。
<MeaCulpa> hmmm...菲律宾第三...难道印度是第一/》
<MeaCulpa> 美国第二
<MeaCulpa> 还有啥...
<jiero> 呃。
<MeaCulpa> 尼日利亚第三
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 人口最标准
<eexp> 日常都说的，才算啊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你见过一个半人么
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 日常说啊
<eexp> 印度没可能日常都说
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你去菲律宾就知道了，日常都说啊
<MeaCulpa> 印度就不知道了...
<eexp> 那是菲律宾
<MeaCulpa> 印尼人也不少，估计
<jiero> 英国人口大约有6240万
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 印度，没得说，印度的官方语言，印地语，会的人比英语还少
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 印度的奇葩之处在于，英语的确是最通用
<huntxu> jiero: 居然比我大河藍人還少
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 语言实在太多区别太大
<eexp> 还是中文好，简洁，多意。猜死人。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，语法乱，乱
<eexp> 不是本土的，一说话就知道
<MeaCulpa> 中文太不将就
<eexp> 连验证小姐的出身地，都可以用这招。 MeaCulpa lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩
 * huntxu 鄙視為老不尊
<huntxu> LOL
<eexp> 嘘嘘，你别说你没这样做过。
 * iMadper|Busy 听过潮汕话/客家话/宁波话的, 表示不相信这些是汉语的方言....
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 這些語言是漢語啊。。。
<pewu> 客家话比较简单……
 * eexp 一直没听出蛋蛋是啥地方的淫。 cc iMadper|Busy
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: 山东壮汉
<eexp> 赞成的举手
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那些都是汉语，普通话只是官话而已
 * MeaCulpa 举手
 * iMadper|Busy 由于typo, 逃脱.
<eexp> 他整天南腔北调的哦
<MeaCulpa> 山东盛产彪形大汉啊
<MeaCulpa> 我国大汉最多的省份了估计是
<adam8157> eexp: 又黑我
<eexp> 没。。。陈述而已。
<adam8157> eexp: 我威海的
<MeaCulpa> 偶尔也有蛋蛋这样的~
<eexp> 今天说话正常了
<adam8157> eexp: 有咩
<eexp> iMadper|Busy: 那苍蝇拍子出来，赶赶。。。
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: lol~
<freeflying>  adam8157 俯卧撑是慢慢做好还快做好
<adam8157> freeflying: 慢做长肌肉, 快做利于塑形
<eexp> 慢做练肉，快做朔型
<eexp> 额。蛋蛋出师了。
<adam8157> eexp: momo, 握手
<eexp> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 每天要达到多少量比较有效
<eexp> freeflying: 买一本书，里面有公式的。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我每天100个, 做了三个月不穿衣服的时候就比较明显了, 现在做了两年, 效果你也看到了
<eexp> 谁看到了？
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 八分钟胸肌 ? 跟着那个做?
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 那个有节奏, 跟着做挺好的.
<freeflying> eexp: 我没看到
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 哦，youku上有不
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 有.
<eexp> adam8157: 你看，你乱说。
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 不过我做的是八分钟腹肌
<freeflying> adam8157: 一天100我能做到啊
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 我只要腹部没赘肉就好
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 那就行了, 你要求高的话可以加码, 我要求不高
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊牛逼
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啊哦，GNU版本的time肿么会不吃-f参数呢。。。
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 我现在是腹肌有, 不过赘肉更多...
<freeflying> adam8157: 我现在早中晚各两组，每组30+
<freeflying> lol
<eexp> 腹肌太多，长成赘肉？ iMadper|Busy
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 别人都在锻炼，你咋办。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: dunno
<eexp> 挤地铁锻炼？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 什么咋办，照吃照睡
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: 不是呀, 是本来就好多赘肉了, 然后才开始练的...
<eexp> 额
<eexp> iMadper|Busy: 才端详了下你的照片。没看出能长赘肉的趋势啊。
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: 我来rh之前, 116, 现在, 152
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你自己看清楚，time到底是啥
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 帽帽太养人了
<eexp> 这啥公司，吃货公司末
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 貌似time
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: sigh... 想去个能减肥的公司呀...
<iMadper|Busy> eexp: ^^
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 貌似bash里自带了一个time
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 用/bin/time才是GNU time
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: huawei
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 你太残忍了吧也... 让我去火坑...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我擦，你怎么肥成这样。。。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 我也想知道呀....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 摸摸
 * gfrog_away 来帽帽的时候180，目前150
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 你有150?!
 * gfrog_away 谁说帽帽养人的。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: ... ... 刮目相看!
<eexp> 。。估计是 iMadper|Busy 吃了 gfrog_away 的肉。
<iMadper|Busy> ... ...
<gfrog_away> eexp: 我不好吃，真的。
<onlylove> 尝过才知道
 * eexp 只知道吃噶嘛是犯法的。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 中华大蟾蜍？
 * pity 帽帽的兄弟们，请问 rpm -e xxx 时总提示 error: %preun(xxx.i386) scriptlet failed, exit status 1 是怎么回事？
 * MeaCulpa 哦也 rpm爆了
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 吃蟾蜍，似乎不犯法。
<pity> rpm -e --noscript xxx 也一样
<eexp> 为啥提示i386
<onlylove> 谁去Kingsoft拯救下那群挫人
<pity> eexp: 因为设备是 32 位的
<freeflying> onlylove: 人咋了
<huntxu> onlylove: 人家電腦衛士都據說開源了啊
<onlylove> 因为用的不是x64呗
<zoufeng1> 请问一个问题，我ubuntu 13.04安装kde桌面进去后直接卡住不动了
<onlylove> 算了你们没被金山坑过就别问了……
<freeflying> zoufeng1: 珍爱生命，远离 kde
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 还没见过你胖起来的样子
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 你请客不就能看到了?
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道你要人靠近openbox或者e17什么的
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 这么简单, 还要我教你吗?~ lol~
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 不忍心让你更胖
<freeflying> onlylove: unity一统江湖
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 说的就跟, 你不请我就不吃了似的....
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: +1
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: momo
<onlylove> freeflying: 一桶浆糊
<freeflying> XD
<onlylove> freeflying: 金山那群人，不会用内存，不用的不知道释放，然后搞得超级占内存，最后超过32系统的限制被x掉
<eexp> onlylove: wps?
<eexp> 不遵循freedesktop各种规则的wm，都改灭了。
<huntxu> onlylove: wps?
<onlylove> eexp: 求列举不遵循的或者不遵循的，哪个少列举哪个，说明是遵循还是不遵循
<onlylove> huntxu: 金山的各种软件的通病 cc eexp
<huntxu> onlylove: linux下能用到的不就是wps？
<eexp> onlylove: 自己去fd的网站对吧。kde很不遵循。lol
<MeaCulpa> freedesktop是啥
<onlylove> 我突然想起人给金山起的外号，叫培训基地
<cherrotluo> adam8157, http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread366688.html 这都能搜到你 么么哒
<^k^> cherrotluo ⇪ ti: 介绍个cscope插件, 项目任意子目录下开vim也能自动加载...
<adam8157> cherrotluo: 乖
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 我们非专业人士，ctags足矣
<eexp> 制作各种规范的org
 * pity 找到方法了……
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 各种规范...女人？A？
<eexp> 以后可能满足你这要求。lol
<MeaCulpa> desktop 我觉得就一个CDE还被人待见把
 * adam8157 今天主要工作就是各种回邮件
<MeaCulpa> linuxsir乱了好久了，好久不去
<eexp> 。那么过时的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要是成领导了，回邮件就是主业
<eexp> 回一封，有5毛没。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexp: 远远不止吧...
<MeaCulpa> freedesktop.org is open source / open discussion software projects working on interoperability and shared technology for X Window System desktops. The most famous X desktops are GNOME and KDE, but developers working on any Linux/UNIX GUI technology are welcome to participate.
<eexp> ..好工作啊
<MeaCulpa> 地一句话就提到GNOME KDE
<MeaCulpa> 真是...
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你应该看下面的列表。一堆规则
<adam8157> eexp: 尼码要是一封邮件才几毛钱, 我一天得回多少才能赚个吃喝
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 没兴趣
<eexp> adam8157: 高级
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: lol~ 右键, 选中列表, 回复全部, 已阅, 发送
<onlylove> 其实我感兴趣的是，linuxsir发生了什么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 貌似一直在变，搞不明白
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 总之界面一度一塌糊涂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 好歹像gentoo那样有个原因啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 话说，gnus 还是算了，网速慢的话能卡死
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国啥都不靠普
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: offlineimap.el
<cherrot> adam8157, 话说cscope不能指定cscope.out的生成位置么？
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 不要用gnus处理网络协议
<adam8157> cherrot: 可以啊
<jiero> 反正团队处理的很少。
<cherrot> adam8157, 我开了autochdir，不想让这些文件都生成到当前目录。 HOWTO?
 * jiero 想吃大块肉了。
<cherrot> adam8157, 怎么弄？  -f?  我这不行
 * jiero 2周没吃午饭了
<gfrog_away> pity: 我擦，我前两天遇到一个包就这样。 --noscripts干掉之
<cherrot> jiero, 减肥？
<gfrog_away> pity: 如果丫还不成，那就--nopre
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove> jiero: 乃还吃肉？
<adam8157> cherrot: 不记得了 我都是手动在项目最上层生成的
<jiero> cherrot onlylove  adam8157 gfrog_away http://imagebin.org/266573
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<gfrog_away> adam8157: momo
<onlylove> 我突然觉得ZTE的设备真坑
<jiero> cherrot: 我不。
<adam8157> jiero: 很想养猫
<jiero> onlylove: 我喜欢烤肉啊烤肉。
<jiero> adam8157: 就像这样，随意抓只小猫养。。
<jiero> adam8157: 这猫是楼下草丛里捉的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就记得有句话好像是说男不养猫女不养狗？
<adam8157> onlylove: 是的
<jiero> onlylove: 因为会吃不下猫肉和狗肉
<jiero> 那就太悲哀了
<eexp> jiero: 能捉到的猫，都是傻猫。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求逗猫
 * iMadper|Busy 为啥需要关心cscope? 这东西交给xcscope.el管理就好了嘛... 最多自己家一个-r参数... 来提速...
<onlylove> adam8157: 那你还想养猫，难道你是妹子
<jiero> eexp: 嗯，是饿的快断气的出生1个月的小猫
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<eexp> 。。
<iMadper|Busy> ..
<jiero> eexp: 吃猫吗？
<cherrot> adam8157, 搞定了 是参数顺序弄错导致无效了 -i cscope.files -f cscope.out 就行了 :)
<eexp> 不
<onlylove> jiero: 好像和那个没关系的，好像是说，狗生性贱，养狗的女人容易喜欢贱男，然后养猫的男人应该是类似或者是别的
<jiero> eexp: 你该养只耍耍
<onlylove> jiero: 和吃真没啥关系
<eexp> 传说，蛋蛋最怕光明道具
<jiero> onlylove: 养猫的男人不在意女人在外风流？
<onlylove> jiero: 而且帝都很多租房的不让养宠物
<onlylove> jiero: 养猫的男人很容易女性化
<jiero> onlylove: 呃呃。为啥？
<eexp> onlylove: 对。
<jiero> onlylove: 直接养兔子算了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不知道为啥，反正男不养猫女不养狗就是这么来的
 * jiero 看到小姑娘喜欢兔子，也想养兔子了。
<onlylove> jiero: 兔子会有很重的味道的
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。猫狗也是。
<onlylove> jiero: 你养过兔子以后就知道了，猫狗那点算啥
<eexp> 兔子尿，很猛的
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你还是养仓鼠什么的把
<jiero> onlylove: 是宠物类兔子么？
<jiero> onlylove: 。你让我想起lainme的老鼠。
<eexp> 养蝎子精吧。 jiero
<onlylove> jiero: lainme的老鼠咋了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 越來越喜欢谷歌浏览器而不是火狐浏览器了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446989 这个要从我用webapp说起，之前是用火狐的时候，一些网站会弹出提示说可以集成到 ubuntu 系统中，这个就是webapp，我装了很多webapp，但是后来感觉用着不太顺畅，不太舒服，而这都是火狐浏览器的错： 首先是集成方
<jiero> onlylove: 没咋。只是突然想到了老鼠。。。
<onlylove> 刚手贱点了下那个新帖子，真无聊
 * jiero 还是算了。自己不会定时做事。
 * MeaCulpa 居然有人拿卑贱的人造宠物狗，和高贵的野生动物猫来比较
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥，头一次听说猫是野生的，话说野猫很凶猛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一样被拿来选择性育种，猫是失败了，狗成功了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这么一说，好像的确狗的品种比猫多……
<jiero> 豹猫
<jiero> MeaCulpa onlylove  eexp 冰冻玉米 http://imagebin.org/266575
<jiero> 奇怪啊。为啥没人给玉米下料，煮熟了然后冰存起来吃呐。
<onlylove> 想找个养波斯猫的妹子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 冻香蕉吃过么，很好
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 秒一切冰棍
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个能冻么，不就把皮冻坏了么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 剥皮啊
<onlylove> 一秒16帧是怎么个编程法
<pity> gfrog_away: 后者没试，应该是我把包名字写的有问题
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你配置好了分享一下
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 我从来不分享配置文件.
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不过你不用自动转发
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 太多敏感信息了. 况且我配置的乱, 别人看不懂....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Busy: .
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 太复杂了，还得用 dovecot 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 邮件？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 剁手
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥配置
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。香蕉我喜欢绿色的那种。黄了就失去味道了。
<imtxc> adam8157: emacs 的 gnus ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 冻香蕉真没吃过
<imtxc> adam8157: 要用 orgmode ....
<onlylove> jiero: 绿色的……能吃么
<adam8157> imtxc: 需要记笔记的也是渣渣
<jiero> onlylove: 能能，只要捏捏，里面是软的就可以。
<imtxc> adam8157: .....................
<adam8157> imtxc: 你邮件和orgmode有啥关系
<imtxc> adam8157: 侬居然不记笔记， 乃 todo list 手写的么
 * iMadper|Busy 的脑子不好用, 一定要不停的C-c c 才行
 * jiero 不知道什么水果冻着好吃。苹果球可能冻冻好吃。
<jiero> iMadper|Busy imtxc 你们怎么能和 阿当比。。。他神一般记忆里
<imtxc> adam8157: 因为要用 orgmode, 所以用 emacs， 既然用了 emacs， 不如把所有工作都弄到 emacs 里面， 对吧  iMadper|Busy
<adam8157> imtxc: todo需要很复杂的格式么...
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 荔枝/葡萄 冻起来吃.
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 我的需求更清晰.
<imtxc> 。。。。
<eexp> 没notify提醒的todo，能叫todo?
<jiero> imtxc: 我的需求更清晰。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 我需要别人给我的任务, 快速的记录在org-mode里面, 那最好的方法是, 联系别人都用emacs, erc上给我任务, 我直接C-c c了, 邮件给我任务, 我也C-c c来记下来.
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 代码上面有问题要遗留下来, 也是C-c c
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: org-mode 真的有毒品效果么。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 有个手机的 gtd 工具， 专门收别人指派的任务的
<onlylove> 又在讨论emacs操作系统么
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 估计首先你要习惯emacs的操作方式, 不然应该不太会喜欢
<iMadper|Busy> onlylove: 什么叫操作系统?
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 这操作系统收发邮件有点蛋疼
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: vim也不是所有人都喜欢的呀...
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 不是有个文章叫做: 别碰我, vim吗?
<pewu> 有进程调度的都叫操作系统
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 那个人要是用的emacs, 应该就写  滚远点, emacs了
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: lol
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你觉得解决 mu4e 的问题跟 gnus 的问题哪个更容易。。。。
<onlylove> 还是乖乖的用nano，没人指手画脚
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: mu4e
 * jiero 发现自己4GB的闪存盘都不够用了。现在8GB的闪存盘都贱价了。。。
 * gfrog_not_here 好无聊的会啊
 * jiero 发现果然8GB和16GB的闪存盘都比我这4GB的快，有什么诀窍么？
<onlylove> jiero: 快速格式化一下，重新拷贝数据
 * MeaCulpa 香港人真二啊，为啥会有人怀念英属香港...
<huntxu> jiero: 新的自然比舊的快
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 技术革新了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 英属的不用翻墙吧
<jiero> onlylove: 现在也不用
<jiero> huntxu MeaCulpa 就差1年吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在也不用啊
<huntxu> jiero: 1年區別也很大啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那就不知道了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 英屬香港其實到80年代後期之後才算好點 =。=
<jiero> huntxu: 我手机的内置卡写入速度也就9MB/s，2009年算好的了。
<huntxu> jiero: 9MB/s很快了啊
<jiero> 但是。。。碰到2010年闪存。。。
<imtxc> .
<sssslang> nix/guix 有人用过吗？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我有个理论，如果HK现在还是英属，当地人失业率会很高...阿三脑力和大陆体力劳动者往来更方便
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 分析了下目前大陆人赴港工作的手续，我觉得我国zf罩HK罩的很厉害...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 這點和大陸現在民族自治區很像啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不罩傳播不了宇宙真理
<huntxu> 現在罩到這種程度都很難傳播
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 对比HK和魔都，一样程度的青年，魔都的都在家里吃屎呢，HK那边居然暴多低要求体力活还有当地青年来干
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 供電，供肉和供水果，如果全算上關稅，香港人基本活不下去。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那倒不至于，供水合同在英属时代就顶了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 水果...大陆水果HKer不吃的把
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 電啊，還有肉和蔬菜總要吧，也有特供貌似
<MeaCulpa> 肉类不从大陆进吧，也许猪肉有
<MeaCulpa> 大概吧
<huntxu> 從別處進成本更高，更不用活 =.=
<MeaCulpa> 我只是惊奇于那些底端服务业有那么多当地年轻人做，在魔都，这类职位都是外来人做的，魔都的娃娃都在家吃屎呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这些没有当地户口是不让做的吧
<huntxu> 教育不同吧，估計他們從沒覺得低端啊，都是服務行業，能養活自己就算了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那还是zf管理的好
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 魔都这里，所有服务行业都是一年换一波人~
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 本朝基尼系數簡直奇葩，所以沒辦法
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 算上房贷我恩格尔系数是-1
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 还没资格讨论基尼系数~
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 從小受家庭影響，恩格爾系數算蠻高的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: NB
<adam8157> huntxu: NB
<MeaCulpa> 我每个月收入全部用来偿还上个月为了基本生活而支出的负债，算不算恩格尔系数-1?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我媽的宗旨就是寜願買來吃都不要買來穿。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: +1
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我妈的宗旨就是穿的不好，就骗不到下顿吃的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不算，恩格爾系數是算吃東西的支出占總消費比重，和收入沒關的
<MeaCulpa> 哦...
<MeaCulpa> 那我还有交通费
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 本朝官員，才能算恩格爾系數為負值，因為食品支出為負數 >.<
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: NB
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 恩格爾系數高表示你的支出全用來解決肚子問題，簡單講就是窮。。。
 * huntxu 綜上所述，從小我家就窮 TAT
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求VIM编码设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446991 怎么才能让VIM显示类似于这2个的字符啊,已经试了半天多了都不行,先谢谢啦 ☠ ✔ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bugbug&lt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司的firewall block了3389 outgoing...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rdp 歇菜...
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc_away: mu4e多用户太赞!
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc_away: mu大赞!
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc_away: org-mode可以嵌入mu4e
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 3389 outgoing...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 18m咋这么重口&
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我是初学者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446992 初学者应该做些什么。。看什么书。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fill1 — 2013-08-05 17:25
<lucky> i
<lucky> 我用vbox装win7装不上去怎么办
<lucky> 提示：windows 无法安装所需文件。文件可能损坏或丢失。请确保安装所需的所有文件可用，并重新启动安装。错误代码0x80070017
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.04开机离开一段时间后死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446994 如题所述，13.04进入桌面后有事离开一段时间，大概2个小时。回来一看，电脑直接死机，有桌面，但是鼠标点击桌面什么反应都没有。 Ctr+Alt+F1进入CLI模式后查看有2个僵尸进程，本想杀死compiz看看有没有反应，然后切回GUI后还是没反应。
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  17:55 
<huntxu> adam8157: 我幾天前才跑過ntpdate，這下就差10分鐘了 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥渣电脑啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的本啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥渣本啊
<huntxu> adam8157:  5 Aug 17:56:05 ntpdate[628]: step time server 204.2.134.162 offset -519.375380 sec
<huntxu> adam8157: 快了啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 好久都没ntpdate了      5 Aug 17:57:55 ntpdate[30337]: adjust time server 203.129.68.14 offset 0.134147 sec
<huntxu> adam8157: 估計最近電池發力了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 同步到硬件的命令是啥，忘了
<adam8157> hwclock
<adam8157> --systohc
<huntxu> 找到了  =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 开ntpd啊，连上网随时同步
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 麻煩啊，又不是時時需要
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看看nm有选项木有
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 或者写crond
<freeflying> nm显然有dispatch脚本可以搞啊
<freeflying> 这个不时候用crontab
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 用nm的都該燒死
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 还有得选吗
<huntxu> freeflying: netctl
<huntxu> freeflying: arch的標配
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啧啧
 * gfrog_away 也比较痛恨NM
 * huntxu 撤
 * gfrog_away 可惜木有更靠谱方便的替代品。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<ofan> 撸啦啦撸啦啦撸啦撸啦撸
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
 * jiero ￥59 买了个dlink dir617
 * jiero 现在搞不懂怎么无线中继了。
<rolin> 有没有遇到这种情况的啊 2013-08-05 17:50:07	r600_cp	Failed to load firmware "radeon/RV710_pfp.bin"
<rolin> 2013-08-05 17:50:07	[drm	v770_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求解释一个vim命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446996 在网上看到一个vim的指令组合，用于在每一行前面添加一个序号 let i=1 | g /^/ s//\=i.". "/ | let i+=1 其中 g /^/ s//\=i.". "/ 看不太明白，不知道谁能解释一下么 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=182217"&
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装后启动 花屏~ 求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446998 我在win8下用wubi安装ubuntu13.04 然后重启后，出现completing the ubuntu istallation,for more istallation boot options,press esc。。 点击esc后出现5个选项。。点normal mode 出在出现登陆的一个画面后花屏重启 其他选项就直接卡主不动了~~网上说是显卡问
<jiero> 32摄氏度。很难啊。
<jiero> 讨厌。
<jiero> 睡觉要  ≤30摄氏度
<abinex> jiero: 你冒泡啦
<jusss> ofan: 噜啦噜啦噜啦噜啦啦噜
<abinex> jiero: 喝点新西兰恒天然乳清蛋白奶茶
<abinex> jiero: 营养美味，还能美容
<abinex> 抗皱纹
<abinex> 超强肉DU
<jiero> abinex: 你又神经过敏。
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> jiero: momo
<jusss> abinex: 你在美国？
<abinex> jusss: 额
<abinex> jusss: 早
<jusss> abinex: 那个有女朋友了没
<abinex> jusss: 无可奉告
<jusss> abinex: 那就是没有
<abinex> jusss: 无可奉告
<abinex> jusss: LOL
<abinex> jusss: 正在桑拿
<lucky> abinex: 近期准备回国吗
<abinex> lucky:
<abinex> lucky: 咋了
<lucky> abinex: 找你代购啊
<abinex> lucky: X宝上大把的专门代购
<lucky> abinex: 加了运费就不划算了
<lucky> abinex: 所以问你近期回不回来
<abinex> lucky: 你找ofan
<lucky> ofan: 你准备回国了？
<abinex> 等我代购的话，你的脖子比长颈鹿还要长啊
<lucky> abinex: 你要在那呆多久才回来？
<abinex> 等到你的脖子和长颈鹿一样长的时候，我才有可能帮上忙啊
<abinex> lucky: 我自己泥菩萨
<abinex> lucky: 还没修炼到分身术
<lucky> abinex: 你在说什么啊，我怎么一句都听不懂
<abinex> 泥菩萨过江啊——————自身难保
<abinex> lucky: 帮不上，
<lucky> abinex: 那长颈鹿那段是什么意思
<abinex> lucky: 等老子发财了，直接送你
<lucky> abinex: 你就敷衍我吧，还不知道我要买什么呢就说要送我
<abinex> lucky: 长颈鹿的意思就是，你等了很久很久，老是伸着脖子东张西望
<abinex> 等啊等阿等了很久很久，等到你的脖子变长了
<abinex> 翘首企盼
<lucky> abinex: 你觉得itouch5怎么样
<abinex> lucky: 可以啊，就是个没有电话功能的iPhone
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 你还要那个代码吗?
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 根据收件人判断的.
<lucky> abinex: 加个皮就行了
<abinex> lucky: 除了电话功能，iPhone上的功能iTouch5都有
<abinex> lucky: 国内就可以买了
<abinex> 不用代购
<lucky> abinex: 没让你代购这个，
<abinex> 直接买个全新的
<abinex> lucky: 那你要代购什么？
<lucky> abinex: 你知不知道苹果皮这个东西？
<abinex> lucky: 知道
<abinex> 有好几个牌子呢
<abinex> 最先出来的是衍生科技的
<lucky> abinex: 买itouch加个皮会不会实现iphone的所有功能
<abinex> 后来就出了C皮
<abinex> lucky: 没必要弄那个
<abinex> lucky: 你需要越狱才能用果皮设备
<lucky> abinex: 我想加个皮是不是可以用流量上网了？
<abinex> 那个也要好几百块钱呢
<abinex> lucky: 其实那个实现的功能有限，
<abinex> 也不是很稳定
<lucky> abinex: 越狱不好吗
<abinex> 没说越狱不好
<lucky> abinex: 到底皮可不可以用gprs上网？
<abinex> lucky: 能打电话发短信而已
<abinex> 上网之类的没啥指望
<lucky> abinex: 那倒没必要了
<abinex> lucky: 不如直接买个3G无线路由器
<lucky> abinex: itouch5的拍照功能和iphone5比起来怎么样？
<abinex> 可以随身携带的那种，走到哪里都可以上网
<lucky> abinex: 3g网络全国都覆盖的吗？
<abinex> iPodtouch5实际上的摄像头和4S一样的
<lucky> abinex: 你的意思是拍照功能和4s一样喽？
<abinex> 各种规格和4S差不多
<abinex> 嗯，苹果不可能把这个的配置做的和iPhone5手机一样啊，这样人家就不掏钱买iPhone5了
<lucky> abinex: itouch5和ipadmini二选一了
<lucky> iMadper: 你海淘过东西吗？
<abinex> 所以，Ipodtouch永远都是比同时代的IPhone配置低一点
<abinex> lucky: 绝对买iPadmini
<abinex> 都不用考虑的
<iMadper> lucky: .
<lucky> iMadper: 有没有被税过?
<iMadper> lucky: 没.
<lucky> abinex: 就为了大屏幕
<iMadper> lucky: 我买的东西便宜.
<lucky> iMadper: 问你一件事
<abinex> lucky: 不管你做什么，iPadmini都比iPodtouch更有能力胜任
<lucky> iMadper: 你知道韩亚的地址吗
<iMadper> lucky: 不知道.
<lucky> iMadper: 我没google到
<iMadper> lucky: 就知道日亚, 美亚, 德亚. 还有卓越..
<abinex> lucky: 有很多的应用都是针对iPad优化的
<lucky> abinex: 你会拿ipadmini拍照吗
<lucky> iMadper: 你是如何得知他们的地址的？
<abinex> 体验比iPhone好多了
<iMadper> lucky: smzdm.com
<abinex> lucky: 偶尔拍
<abinex> lucky: 不是很经常拍照
<abinex> lucky: 我主要是用来浏览网页
<lucky> abinex: 我也不经常拍，如果经常拍就买相机了
<lucky> abinex: 我也主要上网
<abinex> lucky: 用来看新闻
<abinex> lucky: iPadmini适合淘宝购物消费
<abinex> 超爽
<abinex> 淘宝和天猫都有专门的应用
<abinex> 使用起来都比在电脑上还舒服
<abinex> lucky: 也有支付宝之类的
<lucky> abinex: 我同学都 用手机拍东西，我用ipadmini是不是有点拿不出手
<abinex> lucky: 还有网银，
<abinex> lucky: 有什么
<abinex> 拿不出手
<abinex> 直接用就好了
<abinex> lucky: 你还在乎那么多
<abinex> lucky: 关键买回来是自己用的舒服，不是让人围观的
<lucky> abinex: 因为我同学都没有ipadmini
<abinex> 没有更好呢
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> lucky: 你成了第一个买的
<abinex> 毫不犹豫了
<abinex> iPadmini大小正合适，不会太大，不会太小
<abinex> 浏览网页刚刚好，
<abinex> 实际上，iPadmini是现在使用体验最好的小平板电脑了
<abinex> 没有之一
<abinex> 说的是使用体验，不是硬件配置
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 提供文件，劳驾看下这个是怎么修改的，为什么这样修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446999 原文件 Buildroot: /home/cc/下载/ deepin-ui -1+git20130724160031~d431497750 Name: deepin-ui Version: 1+git20130724160031~d431497750 Release: 2 Summary: LinuxDeepin UI libs License: see /usr/share/doc/deepin-ui/copyright Distribution: Debian Group: Converted/libd
<lucky> abinex: 下一代ipadmini什么时候推出
<abinex> 包括反应速度，应用质量，电池续航能力，重量，屏幕面积等等都是领先的
<lucky> abinex: 没有retina屏
<abinex> lucky: 可能要到圣诞节才能在内地买到
<abinex> 下一代的iPadmini
<abinex> lucky: 除非你用个放大镜去看它的屏幕
<abinex> 不然你不会觉得现在的iPadmini的屏幕有什么不好
<abinex> 他的现实效果已经非常的细腻了
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini2什么时候出
<abinex> lucky: 10月份吧
<abinex> 但是没有马上就可以买到啊
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 韩国是不是没有亚马逊
 * iMadper|Coding 果粉们总是自相矛盾. 
<abinex> 起码要等半个月
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 我怎么知道... 我又不是棒子....
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: ？
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: //////？？
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你是大神哇
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 谈论别的设备的时候, 就说retina屏幕多好, 谈论ipadmini的时候就说retina没用.
<lucky> abinex: 我又不要马上买
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我没说视网膜都好
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 烧手机/平板什么的太低端. \
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: LOL
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 来烧耳机吧.
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 内涵. 只有自己听得到. 只有自己理解.
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 烧不起 太高端了
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 烧单反
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 屁, 你都有钱买ipad了
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 从来不知道为啥有人要买单反...
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: kpw有没有在韩国上市？
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 旗舰卡片才是王道, 单反太麻烦了.
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 不知道呀, 我又不是棒子
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 那是需要，耳机我不需要
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: LOL额，
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 还没等换好镜头, 女朋友的笑容就僵硬了....
<abinex> 晕倒
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 相机需要: 1. 便于携带, 2. 对焦快/开机快, 3. 清晰  够了
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我的笔记本有声音了
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 我有什么途径可以知道kpw在高丽卖多少钱
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 追求啊
<abinex> 为了追求
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 找个韩国频道, 进去之后用英文问问
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 那些动态的效果
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 那些都是扯淡. 高端卡片一样可以
 * iMadper|Coding 谁不会扯淡呀
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 我怎么找韩国频道
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 给你看个视频
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: /list 看看里面有没有
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 不看.
<abinex> 你就知道那种高质量的影像产品了
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 不实用. 我出去玩, 绝对不可能带一个那么大的机器外加四五个镜头
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 嗯，
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini2十月之前会出吗
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 就是一个卡片, 才带的出去
<abinex> lucky: 你耐心等待
<abinex> 肯定会出现的
<iMadper|Coding> 从不觉得平板是啥必需品....
<abinex> lucky: 肯定速度更快
<lucky> abinex:  大约要等多久，你在美国肯定比我们清楚
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 等你要用的时候，你就需要了
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 我输 /list怎么什么反应都没有
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 乱说, 我的平板一直在吃灰
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 说的跟多有经验似的
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 把你的平板送给lucky吧
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 不过都是一时兴起, 玩一玩, 然后就扔下了
<lucky> abinex: 大约等多久会出2？
<abinex> 别浪费了那些灰啊
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 灰没浪费呀, 灰都被平板吃了
 * iMadper|Coding 可惜世上 唯有耳机 才与我每秒听同一首歌
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 那些灰留下给你想用啊
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 给平板吃了，浪费
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: LOL
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 不可多用耳机
<abinex> 偶尔听就可以
<abinex> adam8157: 来啦
<abinex> adam8157: 老大
<lucky> abinex: 你怎么不回答我，什么时候出2
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 告诉怎么着韩国频道啊
<abinex> lucky: 回答了，你没看么
<abinex> lucky: 今年会出的
<abinex> 年底之前，
<abinex> 最迟不超过明年的3月份
<lucky> abinex: 其实我想等2出来1就会降价了
<abinex> lucky: 嗯，会降价一点
<adam8157> abinex: happyaron 乖
<lucky> abinex: 1上市以来就没掉过钱
 * lucky test 
<abinex> lucky: 那个已经是很便宜的价格了
 * lucky 谁知道韩国的频道请告诉我
<abinex> 再掉价格，苹果的利润就没那么多了
<abinex> 苹果要保持的恒定价格
<lucky> abinex: 苹果卖东西就没便宜过
<abinex> lucky: 额
<lucky> abinex: 其他系统为什么拼不过ios？
<abinex> 诺基亚的7250手机刚出的时候要4000+以上
<iMadper|Coding> 我哪儿知道, 我又没这么多需求... lucky
<abinex> lucky: 等你用了iOS设备就知道了
<lucky> iMadper|Coding:  我想了半天只想到一个在韩国的同学，找人代购的路子太少了
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 为什么要考虑韩国呢?!
<abinex> lucky: 干嘛一定要代购呢？
<lucky> abinex: 我只用过osx，至今念念不忘
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你不觉得, 大家都很少考虑韩国代购吗?!
<abinex> lucky: ？
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 只有化妆品才考虑韩国代购
<abinex> lucky: 韩国也是很贵很贵很贵的说
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 既然大家都不选韩国, 肯定有理由的呀
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 为什么其他不考虑韩国代购
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 请告诉我理由，我好奇很久了
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 要么不方便, 要么贵, 管呢, 反正就是大家都不选韩国呗
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 网上都是日亚美亚的
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 日亚多好, 速度快, 便宜. 打包质量好.
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 香港有亚马逊吗
<lucky> abinex: 代购便宜啊
<abinex> lucky: 肯定有
<lucky> abinex: 韩国比国内的还贵吗
<freeflying> iMadper|Coding: 日亚看不懂
<abinex> lucky: 你要代购什么？
<lucky> abinex: kpw
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 日亚有英文版本呀... 候总..
<abinex> lucky: ？什么？
<freeflying> iMadper|Coding: nani?
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 上边有选项, 点了就成中文了
<lucky> abinex: 看书用啊
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 不是中文, 是英文
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 没带鼠标, 不然截图给你看
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 乐天更好, 有中文的
<lucky> abinex: 不要用问题来回答我的问题，告诉我韩国卖的是不是比国内还贵？
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: 乐天还经常有活动, 直邮中国不要邮费
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你买了都不一定运的回来
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你都早不到转运公司, 为啥还考虑韩国?!
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 因为我同学在韩国，开学回来
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 那你直接去问他不就行了....
<iMadper|Coding> jiero: 早.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntuKYLIN时出错。initramfs-tools时出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447000 subproess installed psot-installation script returned error exit status 1 这是提示信息。我用U盘装的，装在/盘下，分了/,/BOOT , 交换分区，/HOME 。用软碟通做的64位。电脑宏基5750G。 我翻译啦下subproess安装脚本安装后返回错误状态退出
<^k^> > 1 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2013-08-05 21:31
<^k^> >
<freeflying> iMadper|Coding: 真得啊 url
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper|Coding: 早
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 他小白一个，在国内都不知道有亚马逊这个网站
<iMadper|Coding> freeflying: item.rakuten.co.jp/
<abinex> lucky:  kpw屏幕只有6英寸，虽然是4:3的屏幕比想象的大，但是看A4尺寸的还是太小，字很可能看不清楚，而且pdf文档翻页速度还比较慢。如果你买kindle是为了看pdf的话，……你还是攒钱买iPad吧，或者Kindle dxg。
<abinex> 2.想着Kindle能不能切水果、听音乐神马的
<lucky> abinex: 买kpw和买ipad不矛盾
<lucky> abinex: 你到现在都没告诉我韩国到底贵不贵呢
<abinex> 肯定贵
<abinex> 加上运费就贵了
<lucky> abinex: 我说了让同学带啊
<abinex> 你问你同学哦
<abinex> 我不在韩国
<lucky> 那我切回windows上qq问同学去了
<abinex> lucky: 不纠结啦，直接X宝下单，后天就到手了
<abinex> X宝的代购才650
<abinex> 现货的
<adam8157> lucky: 就算是便宜几十块钱, 也不值得麻烦同学
<abinex> 下单马上国内给你发货了
<lucky> abinex: 顺便想学学海淘的知识
<abinex> lucky: 你蛋疼啊
<lucky> adam8157: 你确定几十快钱？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu-tweak对工作区的设置不能保存？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447001 比如回到桌面这个，重启后就不行了。得重新打开tweak设置一下才可以，是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noxin — 2013-08-05 21:43
<adam8157> lucky: 淘宝650 能在怎么便宜?
<abinex> lucky: 难道还能便宜几百价钱啊？
<lucky> abinex: 因为我现在不方便买东西，不管网购还是什么
<abinex> lucky: 为啥？
<lucky> abinex: 不解释，反正要等一两个星期我才能自由的买东西
<abinex> lucky: 那就等
<abinex> lucky: 反正也不着急
<lucky> abinex: 所以我现在不是纠结，是载和你们学习东西的
<lucky> abinex: 反正也没事
<abinex> lucky: 嗯
<abinex> lucky: 那个看书还行
<lucky> adam8157: 运费要几百快的
<lucky> 我买个ipadmini和kpw让同学带应该会少不少钱的
<abinex> 少的钱还不够请你同学打牙祭一顿呢
<lucky> abinex:   一个宿舍，肯定不用谢了
<abinex> lucky: 额
<abinex> 一个宿舍就不用啊？
<abinex> 你不怕人家说你抠门啊
<lucky> abinex: 肯定不用，这点小忙
<lucky> abinex: 我本来就抠门啊
<lucky> abinex: 不管人家说不说我抠门已成事实
<abinex> lucky: 额
<abinex> lucky: 额 LOL
<iMadper|Coding> $: du -sh ~/Mail  ==>  410M	/home/madper/Mail  我的邮件太多了....
<iMadper|Coding> 为啥买了ipad还买kpw?
<iMadper|Coding> 出门带多几个板砖, 万一碰到流氓还能打一架?
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: ipad娱乐，kpw看书
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: ipad看书 + 娱乐不行吗?
<jiero> ipad 不能带着晒太阳。
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 那你应该分得更细致一些, 买10个ipad, 分别用来: 看视频/玩游戏/聊微博......
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc_away: 死出来!~
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc_away: 你丫不是要根据名字来回邮件的代码吗?
<abinex> lucky: 也没有必要跑到太阳下看书啊
<abinex> lucky: 你要是看书，iPadmini也能满足你的需求了
<abinex> pdf
<abinex> 也可以安装亚马逊的应用
<iMadper|Coding> 阅读体验, ipad好于kindle
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 他买的是电子墨水屏幕那个KPW
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 我知道呀
<abinex> 功能不多
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 那东西, 只能用来看小说
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 快要淘汰啦
<Pudge> 有这闲钱还不如去请mm吃顿大餐实在。。
<abinex> Pudge: 说的是啊
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 好久不见了, 屠夫哥
<abinex> Pudge: 你冒泡了
<abinex> Pudge: 你纳税了没？
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 你是高端玩家
<abinex> Pudge: 没有人上面送快递吧？
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: abinex 放假中，珍惜生命，远离电脑。
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 啊? 我记错了? 你不是那个dota高端玩家吗?
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 是你吗? 还是别人?
<abinex> Pudge: 去哪里度假？
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 。。曾经的我
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 那就对了, 以后要叫你高玩哥
<Pudge> abinex: 海边啊
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 用ipad看书会分心啊
<lucky> abinex: 分心啊
<abinex> lucky: 一点都不分
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你不想看书, 给你实体书你也会想别的
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你想看书, 用psp看书都能看下去
<abinex> lucky: 开启飞行模式
<abinex> 这样没有网络的干扰
 * iMadper|Coding 关设备个鸟事
<lucky> abinex: ipad支持的格式多吧
<abinex> 我一般都是开启飞行模式，
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: ipad看电子书没kpw专业吧，像书的格式之类的
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 没有网络应用的推送通知，清净一点
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 不, 支持的很好的.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕通知能否设置成可点击操作的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447002 选区_009.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 noxin — 2013-08-05 22:01
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 不过话说回来, 我现在都是自己打印出来看...
<abinex> lucky: iPad是看书的好工具
<lucky> abinex: 支持mobi吗
<abinex> lucky: 我一般看的是PDF
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 必须支持
<iMadper|Coding> mobi资料少, 其实看得比较多的, 还是pdf
<abinex> 或者在App store下载的
<lucky> 那就ipadmini了
 * iMadper|Coding 或者kindle fire
<abinex> lucky: iBOOK里面的电子书还带视频呢
 * iMadper|Coding ipad mini便宜, 但是买齐了基本的应用, 价格比mini还要高
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 也不是要买很多应用
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> 有些应用根本就没有必要买
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 越狱就不用买应用啦
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我买两200块钱的应用
<abinex> lucky: 最好别越狱
<lucky> abinex: 为什么
<abinex> lucky: 越狱吃电多
<abinex> lucky: 安装盗版应用有风险
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: kindle fire没e-link屏，平板功能和ipad没法比吧
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 要越狱, 为什么不直接买android?
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 功能不是一样的吗??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 安卓平板的续航能力都不行
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: ios流畅度高哇
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: e-link除了省电, 没啥好的.... 刷新巨慢
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: android硬件堆得这么高, 也很流畅呀
 * iMadper|Coding 我的黄油飞还没卡过...
<abinex> lucky: 别考虑 其他了，就买iPadmini
<happyaron> iMadper|Coding: 不反光……
 * lucky 其实我没有怎么用过ios，但是osx的流畅度和稳定性感觉不是windows能比的
<abinex> iPadmini还有iCloud应用
<iMadper|Coding> happyaron: 半反半透屏一样可以
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 民用操作系统, 真没有做的比微软好的....
<abinex> lucky: iOS更能让你专注
<abinex> 而安卓只能让你想刷机
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你用用osx试试啊
<abinex> lucky: OSX还好了，太华丽了
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 你以为我没试过?!
<abinex> lucky: 不过，我喜欢用linux
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 苹果的产品满大街都是, 我想试试看手感, 不难的
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 最起码比windows稳定吧？
<abinex> 桌面的系统，我更喜欢Linux系统
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 能有稳定的过windows的?
<abinex> 用着舒服
<Pudge> abinex: 对，mac系列自定义功能很少，只能专注做事
<iMadper|Coding> windows很稳定, 不稳定的是那个鸟ie
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 方正我用osx没死机过，没出现没有响应的问题
<Pudge> abinex: linux就是好玩，想咋整咋整
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 没有响应多半是tmd用户态sb程序员的问题
<lucky> abinex: linux兼容性比不了osx
<iMadper|Coding> 兼容性比不了osx?!
<iMadper|Coding> osx外配个usb网卡都只能用指定芯片
<abinex> Pudge: Mac适合那些搞创作的专业人士，比如平面设计，音乐制作，等等
<iMadper|Coding> 你跟我说linux兼容性不如osx
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 同一个sb用osx和windows结果windows没响应了
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 他是说驱动，苹果机硬件就那几个，当然不存在兼容问题了
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 我说的不是驱动?!
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: Linux适合软件工程师，软件开发者
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 得了吧, linux适合的是没事做, 整天闲的折腾的吊死
<Pudge> abinex: 恩，没办法，图形好，屏幕显示的和打印出来的一个效果，不像windows区别大
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 那是你不买eizo
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 你买了eizo才知道什么叫做跟专业打印机出来的效果一样. 出版级的
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 是驱动啊，linux硬件种类太多，显得好像兼容性不好
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 别说别的, 就s390x, 上面你给我装个osx试试看.
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 你现在还用WindowsXP?
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 更别提什么arm了
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 你误会了，我说的是”显得“
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 然后竟然有人说osx兼容性更好
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 我没说你
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 我是吐槽上面的
<abinex> iMA
<Pudge> abinex: 那个太专业，不适合普遍设计
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 让你知道什么叫做出版级别的. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.B6Jh4f&id=15927478009&initiative_new=1
<^k^> iMadper|Coding ... ⇪ 艺卓 fdh3601 显示器-淘宝网
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: Mac OS 不需要考虑在其他硬件平台上运行。只针对苹果自己的硬件架构设计
<Pudge> abinex: 反正做web的人，会觉得，mac适合开发，linux适合开发完成后安装调试， windows上应用
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 从来不懂什么叫做硬件架构, 只知道mac air需要外置usb网卡, 而且只能买指定型号, 不然肯定不支持.
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 这就是你们说的兼容性好
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我没说MAC OS
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • adobe reader 菜单栏是黑色的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447003 如题。google了很久也没找到答案。请问有知道怎么解决的人吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dipan — 2013-08-05 22:15
<abinex> 的兼容性好
 * iMadper|Coding 兼容好, 还是windows.
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我没说Mac OS 的兼容性好
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 对, 你没说, 是我说的.
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 我是脑残果粉
 * iMadper|Coding 苹果都是好东西. 现在我就去啃一个去...
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 作为个人pc的话windows一直很好啊，别的系统有可比性么
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 我只是说它适合给那些创作的人用，他们只关注完成工作，
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 必须没有呀... 我一直坚持, 民用里面, windows最好
<abinex> 不太需要考虑电脑是怎么运行的
<abinex> Windows是适合普罗大众用的系统
<jiero> 很难走。
<jiero> 不懂中国风。
 * jiero 睡了
<abinex> Linux都是小众
<abinex> jiero跑了
<abinex> 不过Linux小众也好
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 我指得是软件兼容性啊
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 啥叫软件兼容性?
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 一些主流软件都有mac版本，基本上没有linux版本的啊
<Pudge> ..
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 一些主流程序基本都是兼容win和mac的啊
<abinex> lucky: 那不算
 * lucky 刚打电话回来看到我引起的系统大战，好开心
<iMadper|Coding> 比如gcc
 * iMadper|Coding 我有全功能的emacs就好... 
<lucky> abinex: 用户用电脑不就是用的软件嘛
<abinex> lucky: 不一定要用那些软件
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你觉得除了程序员又有多少人会用emacs呢
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: amacs VS VIM
<lucky> abinex: 你是给linux着借口，因为那些软件没有linux版本，如果有，肯定会有很多人用
<abinex> emacs
<abinex> lucky: 不一定了
<abinex> 有也好，没有也罢，linuux下面的应用也很多
 * lucky 浏览器现在还有比safari更安全的吗？
<abinex> lucky: 我用的火狐
<lucky> abinex: 但是不是主流，我说的是主流
<abinex> safari浏览器就是个渣渣
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: emacs的非程序员用户不少的. 得益于org-mode
<abinex> 我不稀罕用那个safari和chrome浏览器
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: vim才是给程序员的. 近乎病态的追求效率... hjkl真不如wsad好用.
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 那个是古老的键盘造成的结果
<iMadper|Coding> safari安全??!!??!!??!!?!?!?!?!?! 你是来搞笑的吧?
<iMadper|Coding> abinex: 所以是病态
<abinex> 遗留症状
<abinex> iMadper|Coding: 是不得不用而已
<abinex> 如果有选择，我选择用火狐
<abinex> 我不选以下的浏览器：IE Chrome Safari
<lucky> http://www.win8mi.com/safari-chrome-firefox-ie10.html
<^k^> lucky ⇪ ti: 拿什么拯救你们？只剩苹果浏览器Safari，Chrome/Firefox/IE10浏览器/Java/Win8相继沦陷 | Win8迷
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • New EFL stable release: 1.7.8 and Enlightenment 0.17.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447004 The Enlightenment Release Team is happy to announce a new stable release of the EFL libraries, and of the Enlightenment window manager. Please read the ChangeLog and NEWS files from each specific tarball in order to get more information about what has been fixed. Following are the links for
<^k^> > download of the tarballs: Eina 1.7.8 - GZ BZ2<b
<^k^> >
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: http://www.win8mi.com/safari-chrome-firefox-ie10.html这很搞笑吗
<abinex> lucky: 一点都不搞笑
<abinex> lucky: 你那个safari没有沦陷并不代表它就是安全的啊
<abinex> 没有找到漏洞，并不代表没有漏洞
<abinex> 不能证明它没有漏洞，
 * lucky mac的手势功能同样求秒
<abinex> 只是它的漏洞还没被找到而已
<lucky> abinex: 你这是在抬杠
<abinex> lucky: 那个手势linux系统下也可以有的
<abinex> 可以配置的比它还要人性化多了
<abinex> lucky: 不是抬杠
<lucky> abinex: 发觉你反应好慢，网络延迟？
<iMadper|Coding> safari不安全是共识, 还要考虑选择攻击他的人的个数和水平.
<abinex> lucky: 本来就是这样的，没有找到漏洞，并不代表那个软件没有漏洞
<iMadper|Coding> 至于手势, 这种用户态的东西, 不是自己配置成自己想要的最好吗?
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你光说不行啊，我找半天那个博文
<abinex> lucky: 我打字慢啊
<abinex> lucky: 躺在床上了
 * lucky 硬件不支持，那手势怎么配的更好？
<abinex> lucky: 你以为苹果的硬件是最先进的？
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你这种说法明显是白马非马论啊
<abinex> 事实上不是的，苹果的硬件配置一般都没有保持最先进，
<abinex> 苹果是靠软硬件的优化
<abinex> 不断的打磨
<abinex> 构建出华丽的用户界面
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 什么叫白马非马
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 你说safari那段考虑选择攻击他的人的个数和水平.
<lucky> abinex: 同价位的机器
<abinex> lucky: 现在出现的体感控制比那个手势控制更先进
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 一提到Safari，不能不让我们想念在08、09、10三届黑客大赛中连续攻破Safari的黑客大牛--苹果黑客专家查理-米勒。
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 因为和苹果闹翻，他已不再出现在大赛现场了，这也是本届大赛最大的遗憾
<abinex> lucky: 同价位的机器配置，苹果的更没的比了
<lucky> abinex: 我只是指触控板
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 白马不是马
<abinex> lucky: 一定要触控板么？
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 所以我说, 攻击者不来参加比赛了, 所以没被攻破, 没啥好炫耀的.
<lucky> abinex: 咱们不是讨论手势的吗
<abinex> lucky: 不用触控板不可以么？
<lucky> abinex: 当然鼠标也可以
<abinex> lucky: 手势的实现不一定要触控板
<abinex> 也有更好的办法实现的
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 就一个高手来攻击safari？
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 是的.
<lucky> abinex: biru
<abinex> lucky: 比如体感
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 为什么之有一个高手攻击safari，显而易见嘛
<abinex> 基于红外线感应控制
<lucky> abinex: lol
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 大家有各自的研究方向, 有什么显而易见的?
<lucky> abinex: 笑死我了
<abinex> lucky: 有个leap的控制器
<abinex> 根本不需要什么触控版
 * lucky 你们都是在抬杠
<abinex> 用相机就可以控制了
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: http://network.chinabyte.com/255/8740755.shtml
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 那是比赛，只有一个没被攻破
<^k^> iMadper|Coding ... ⇪ 黑客大赛冠军称Safari安全性最差_网络_比特网
<abinex> lucky: 眼球追踪等等
<abinex> 都是透过摄像头识别技术
<abinex> lucky: 一场比赛能说明什么
<abinex> lucky: 比赛多了去
<microcai> http://avboost.com/t/deep-into-avbot-an-interview-with-jack-and-microcai/297
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ Deep into avbot - an interview with Jack and microcai - avplayer.org 社区论坛
<microcai> 看看
<abinex> 比赛也不能证明那个safari浏览器没有漏洞
<abinex> 只是它的漏洞还没被找到而已
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 那个人和你一样只是说说哇，我也可以说说safari最容易攻破，没事实啊
<iMadper|Coding> lucky: 它不仅说说, 还用了几分钟的时间攻破了.
<lucky> abinex: 漏洞肯定有哇
<iMadper|Coding> 你随便吧
<iMadper|Coding> 你觉得安全你就用.
<iMadper|Coding> 我不在乎安全与否, 我只求用起来顺手
<abinex> lucky: 只要找到漏洞，攻破safari是迟早的事情
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 那是什么时候的事了？
<abinex> 不然，iOS怎么可以越狱啊
<abinex> 对吧
<lucky> abinex: 你可以试试啊，肯定会红的
<lucky> abinex: 为什么说越狱不好啊？
 * iMadper|Coding 世上是现有果粉还是先有果黑? 我觉得先有果粉. 
<abinex> lucky: 能攻破苹果系统的都是很牛的人
<abinex> 专注，有耐心，还要有雄厚的技术实力
<abinex> 肚子唱歌了
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 果黑有一半是从果粉转换过来和一半不用苹果的人
<abinex> 想喝酒了
<abinex> lucky: 无所谓黑与粉
<abinex> 爱用就用
<abinex> 呵呵
<abinex> 黑的话就让他继续黑
<abinex> 粉的人照买照用不误
<lucky> iMadper|Coding: 安卓硬件堆那么高，你觉得买ios不买安卓的人是什么心态？
 * lucky 我不是果粉啊，至少我手里没有苹果的设备完全可以证明这一点
<abinex> lucky: 硬件高不一定就好用啊
<abinex> lucky: 你不信的花你买个杂牌的平板电脑和iPadmini对比一下
<abinex> 你会很快看出他们有什么区别
<lucky> abinex: 我知道啊，我想知道原因，后期优化的因素？
<lucky> abinex: 美国现在几点钟？
<lucky> abinex: 你桌面用什么系统啊？
 * microcai      http://avboost.com/t/deep-into-avbot-an-interview-with-jack-and-microcai/297
<microcai> 莫有人有兴趣看啊
<lucky> abinex: 你不来回答我我就去睡觉了
<abinex> lucky 刚才去吃东西了
<abinex> Pudge: 游泳了没
<abinex> Pudge: 晒成黑人了没
<abinex> 今晚的肚子好饿
<jusss> http://movie.mtime.com/178766/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 第85届奥斯卡颁奖典礼 The 85th Annual Academy Awards(2013)
<jusss> 刚看完
<abinex> jusss: 还不睡觉？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<jusss> abinex: 嗯
<abinex> jusss: 在干么呢
<abinex> jusss: 有没有兴趣出远门啊
<jusss> abinex: 没
<abinex> jusss: 额
<abinex> 我想去
<jusss> 去欧洲吧，据说很容易xxoo
<Meowoo> 色鬼没来啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我帮忙帮倒忙了
<knownbad> 啥米？
<Meowoo> 台湾有一女孩发信息，忧郁吃药留遗言
<Meowoo> 刚好台湾有人去帮忙，我在那犹豫女孩里找到一地址
<Meowoo> 后来发觉那忧郁女孩不止去一个地方
<Meowoo> 又给了一个
<knownbad> 迷失了。
<Meowoo> 不是，我不熟悉这地址
<Meowoo> 的来由
<Meowoo> 后来我弄清了，这地址不是她居住地址，而是她发信息时，手机所在地址
<Meowoo> 所以很可能我给的地址不是他住的地方
<Meowoo> 很可能我给错了地址了
<knownbad> 没事，自有其他人帮忙。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 感觉有时想帮忙，总帮到忙
<knownbad> 没人是完美的。
<Meowoo> 艾，可能那个在台湾正找那忧郁女孩的，要埋怨我了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 好过点了
<Meowoo> 我去忙了
<knownbad> 嗯。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 太多草莓族了。
<Meowoo> 怎么
<Meowoo> 啥叫草莓族
<Meowoo> 忧郁的？
<knownbad> 经不起压力。
<Meowoo> 看他信息，还是个餐厅老板额
<Meowoo> 不管怎么样，希望她平安别，别因为我给错地址而耽误了
<knownbad> 你嫁了她吧。
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 说好的美国寡妇呢
<knownbad> 台湾到美国不需要签证。
<Meowoo> 第一次给的可能不对，应该最后给的才是她住家地址
<knownbad> 直接上门去？
<Meowoo> 台湾那边那人报警额
<Meowoo> 不知给哪个地址
<Meowoo> 我猜想可能也是她家，可能不是住的，是她家人的房子。
<Meowoo> 如果酱紫，警察上门还是找得到
<knownbad> 你不忙了？
<Meowoo> 额，我去忙了。看 irc 闪，我就又过来了。
<knownbad> 你一八卦就不行了。。。呵呵
<Meowoo> 额，不说了，我退了，要不我还得过来
<Meowoo> 886
<Meowoo> :)
<^k^> 05:09
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • intel集显笔记本调节亮度方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447007 我是宏基Aspire One，intel 集成显卡，装的linux mint。百度了好多帖子，都是不太聪明的办法，上linux mint官网论坛发现有人和我用同款笔记本的也在求救调节亮度的问题。原帖[url][/url]http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=141531 其实解
<^k^> > 决方法很简单 1.终端输入： gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub 2.在打开的文本文件内找到 GRUB_ …
<^k^> >
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-06
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：屁股比脑袋更聪明 美国政治家霍勒斯·格里利是《纽约论坛报》的创办人。一次在火车上，他看见邻座在读一份《太阳报》，便与他攀谈起来，并建议他买《纽约论坛报》来读。不料那位家伙说：“我也买《论坛报》，不过我买它是用来擦屁股。”格里利说：“噢，只要你坚持这样做
<^k^> > ，那么用不了多久，你的屁股会比脑袋更聪明。”
<^k^> >
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04下firefox超链接消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447008 不久前刚开始玩ubuntu 12.04 LTS，玩着玩着firefox就出问题了。不知道是配置文件出错还是安装插件有了问题，现在网页上的某些超链接直接不显示了！ 比如说这样： [img]/home/lsb/Pictures/Selection_001.png[/img] 还有这样： [img]/home/lsb/Pictures/Selecti
<^k^> > on_002.png[/img] 请求帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lwbiuchsjk</a&
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> 大家早
<jiero> imtxc: 早安。
<imtxc> jiero: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/11905 这人的文具跟你一样多了。。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 文具控——晒晒我的常用文具包:)_办公设备_晒物广场_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc: 那是购买狂，比较那么多。
<jiero> imtxc:  我多数是老玩意儿。
 * jiero 有小学留下的铅笔钢笔圆珠笔
 * jiero 用小学留下的圆规直尺笔记本
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 一看就是没搬过家
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 大佬去哪腐败了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 早，大神
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫还要不要?
<iMadper> imtxc: 问你呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc:
<gfrog_away> imtxc:
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啥？
<leemeng0x61> 神仙们早
<iMadper> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/5awz4l-84212
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚写的, 我没测试啊!
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚看到。。。 我把提醒关了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 试试看去?
<imtxc> iMadper: 至少缺少 cc
<iMadper> imtxc: 都有这个了, 你自己加上去
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有bcc之类的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个应该不行吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 写新邮件也是用的 u4e-compose-pre-hook
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么意思?
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么叫写新邮件也用那个?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你试过不行了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个以前我就试过啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 文档上面给的根据收件箱来判断:   (add-hook 'mu4e-compose-pre-hook 'my-mu4e-set-account)
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 我再改改配置看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 也是放到这个hook里面的
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么到你这里就不行了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 时间长了，忘了具体是什么原因了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己去读文档呀, 少年
<imtxc> iMadper: 读了，你写的这段就是文档里面的嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 怎么会有问题, 我用那个根据邮箱的, 就可以呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 也是这个hook呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你创建新邮件的时候，怎么做？
<imtxc> http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/Multiple-accounts.html#Multiple-accounts
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Multiple accounts - mu4e user manual
<iMadper> imtxc: tmd, hook不是函数!
<iMadper> imtxc: hook是个数组
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟你创建新邮件有什么关系?
<imtxc> o
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个hook的意思是, 在创建新邮件之前, 执行这个hook里面指向的所有函数
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fbterm不滚屏怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447009 按回车光标到达屏幕最低端后屏幕内容应该往上滚，但fbterm没有反应，怎么回事，怎么解决？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzzhhh — 2013-08-06 10:16
<iMadper> imtxc: 创建新邮件, 用的是 mu4e-compose-new 函数.
<tryit> 我现在看到lisp就头大，这是配置emacs呢还是配置wm?
<tryit> cc iMadper imtxc
<iMadper> tryit: emacs
<freeflying> happyaron: 邪了，我这里的vpn平均10m断一次，其它的vpn/ssh都没问题
<freeflying> iMadper: 乐天那里能选中文啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 下单的时候
<freeflying> iMadper: 貌似global的才有中文
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也找不到了.... O_o
 * iMadper rhel7安装, 简直灭绝人性了, 惨无人道了!!!  cc gfrog_away 
<freeflying> iMadper: 注册账号居然出错，2次了
<iMadper> freeflying: 噗....
<iMadper> q
<jiero>     英特尔® 奔腾® G2120 处理器 (双核, 3MB, 3.10GHz 含 HD 显卡)     Ubuntu Linux 12.04    2GB (1x2GB) 1600MHz DDR3L 内存     500GB 3.5 英寸 Serial ATA (7.200 Rpm) 硬盘      Intel 集成显卡, Dell OptiPlex     8x 超薄 DVD-ROM 光驱    非触控 LCD, Dell™ OptiPlex 3011 AIO    3年下一工作日上门服务
<jiero> 4000多元的一体机。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 用ks安装的表示无压力
<jiero> 而且还可选配触控屏幕。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你不折腾uefi....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 恩，完全不管
 * gfrog_away fcitx加google pinyin效果不错呢
 * jiero 现在 抱抱 iMadper 不算晚吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 什么时候抱我都不晚
 * gfrog_away 好机油，一被子
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啧啧
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 啧啧
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 买台神州 A460P I3 ， 2300元
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 发一个Php/Wordpress视频合集 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447022 这两个视频教程集都是我在做这个博客学习时所观看的视频教程，基本上的知识点都讲到了，我相信你看了这两个视频教程后也能做出属于自己的独立博客，闲话少说。 视频教程一： 一起来搞独立博客：WordPress视频教程 。 视频教程
<^k^> > 二： 曹鹏Wordpress视频教程 。此视频由浅入深，该进到的都讲到了，非常适合提高用 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该把文档里面那个根据maildir选择账户的改成根据 to address 选择的就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你搞定了? 恭喜
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过你的那种方式，肯定不可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么?
<iMadper> imtxc: 说理由
<iMadper> imtxc: 少了cc和bcc?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你可以自己加上去, 还有吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 回复邮件的时候，可以读到 to
<imtxc> iMadper: 我写新邮件之前，你从哪里得到 to
<iMadper> imtxc: parent呀, 少年!
<iMadper> imtxc: 写邮件的时候, 不是问你了吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的不问你吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么觉得, 你说的跟我说的不是一个东西?
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/266661 按 C 之后，是这样吧
<ofan> jusss: 人皮客栈太黄了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你按 C 写新邮件的时候不是这样么。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> imtxc:http://imagebin.org/266662
<imtxc> iMadper: 知道了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么说来，你已经配置好了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经用得很爽了
 * iMadper 吃饭去
<imtxc> iMadper: 分享下又不死。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 删掉你的个人信息也就一分钟。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 硬编码的密码太多... 下午给你看吧
<iMadper> 先吃饭
<imtxc> 密码用 .authinfo 啊
<value>  3 aaa="segmentation fault"
<value>   4 bbb="segmentation fault"
<value>   5 if [ $aaa = $bbb ]
<value>   6 then
<value>   7    echo ok
<value>   8 fi
<value> ~
<^k^> value:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 才用上googlepinyin 啊
<value> 3 aaa="segmentation fault";bbb="segmentation fault"
<value>   4 if [ $aaa = $bbb ];then
<value>   5    echo ok
<value>   6 fi
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 什么意思？
<imtxc> value: ......
<value> lll: line 5: [segmentation: command not found
<onlylove> 最讨厌要正装上班的公司了
<value> 请问为什么会出错啊
<imtxc> value: 大佬， 别刷屏
<imtxc> value: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<onlylove> imtxc: 帅哥，给推荐个工作，今天面试的一家要正装上班，我去哪里找西装皮鞋，连皮带都没
<imtxc> onlylove: 大帅哥
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 大佬
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个频道里面就我一个人满世界求工作啊。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 还有我
<imtxc> jiero: 你在招员工
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们无视我是吧 cc jiero
<imtxc> onlylove: 正装我擦！
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 招员工和求工作有不同么
<onlylove> jiero: 一样麻烦了，一个是给人发钱，一个是从别人那拿钱
<jusss> ofan: 几？感觉不黄呀
<ofan> jusss: 1
<ofan> jusss: hostel
<onlylove> jusss: 你又在看什么稀奇古怪的东西
<imtxc> value: 变量要引号
 * jiero 传输41GB到USB 2.0移动硬盘，真的慢。竟然要40分钟。
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛线引号，单的还是双的
<jiero> 19mb的写入速度。。。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 他的 aaa="seg fault"
<imtxc> if [ 的时候 当然要 "$aaa" 啊
<onlylove> jiero: 19M基本是2.0的速度了，你还想啥，看文件是多个文件还是单个文件，单个文件读取快
<imtxc> 或者 [[ ]]
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不是吧。硬盘盒加硬盘到32MB/s的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我没记错的话，2.0撑死到25M
<jiero> usb 3.0的也能到
<jiero> 是么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你看下2.0的总线标准去
<onlylove> jiero: 没具体试过
<jiero> onlylove: 能达到35MB/s的。以前的读取速度绝对可以。
 * jiero 见过不止一次人们直接拿起移动硬盘看看。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
 * MeaCulpa bash一大祸害就是教给人乱用单中括号
<abel> 请问为什么我的联想Y500N安装UBUNTU13.04运行起来比WIN8卡多了？
<jiero> abel: 买错电脑了
<iIlL10Oo> 我的 A460P I3 不卡
<jiero> 想玩游戏的都会默认就卡
<abel> 我的I5，只是分区只有个/，没高/SWAP
<abel> 但是就进行普通操作都一卡一卡的
<jiero> 不是操作一卡一卡的而是你看到的是一卡一卡的~
<abel> 对
<abel> 这不科学
<jiero> 卸了你的独立显卡就好了
<Pudge> i5怎么可能卡，那我这i3不是要扔了
<jiero> 我这单核是不是要丢了
<jiero> Pudge: 他那是国内厂商定制的游戏本。卡是正常的。
<Pudge> jiero: 游戏本的特点就是卡？
<jiero> Pudge: 游戏本都是国内人搞的，而且专供中国，各种对linux的不和谐都可能。
<jiero> Pudge: 当然国外人搞得游戏本一般买不起，就另当别论
<Pudge> jiero: 小霸王就是游戏本吧
<jiero> Pudge: 不知道
<jiero> 复制个东西要40分钟。。。
<jiero> 黑
<jiero> 不过这样就空出了80GB移动硬盘。哈哈
<jiero> 我的40GB移动硬盘就空了，装啥系统呐。
<jiero> 哦。80GB
<jiero> 传输速度有些垃圾，读取/写入都最大 19MB/s
<jiero> Pudge: 知道么？
<jiero> Pudge: 我现在用的这个USB mini - USB线原来是nokia手机用的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/28842/it-life-need-guideline
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ IT人生 需要指引 - 开源中国社区
<Pudge> jiero: 不知道。
<jiero> 哦
<Pudge> jiero: 硬盘上1T后再没接触过移动硬盘。
 * jiero 的电脑硬盘是 120GB，启用了48GB
<Pudge> jiero: 累赘，小东西用u
<jiero> 其他没分区。
<Pudge> u盘足够了
<Pudge> jiero: 换个硬盘啊，500g的这么便宜
 * jiero 的闪存盘是装系统的，传输放了网上。
<jiero> Pudge: 1.8寸的没有
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 问下32位应用程序，内存的分布和使用情况。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447023 window 32位应用程序4G寻址空间， 2g内核用，2g应用程序用。 linux是怎么分的。具体地址是多少到多少？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 飞翔的薄荷 — 2013-08-06 12:19
<onlylove_> 喵的 3G卡总是断线
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 自找麻烦，13.04升级13.10。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447024 感觉太爽了，开机黑色桌面，通过命令 还是可以开软件的，但是桌面就是不显示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2013-08-06 12:27
<abel> 我的是I5和双750M 交火
<abel> 不会是这个原因吧。。
<onlylove> abel: 交火的硬件啊，那得来个私有驱动，或者BBB什么的
<onlylove> abel: 先在bios里面禁用一个显卡试试
<abel> 嗯，不能在UB里面禁用吗
<onlylove> 那你先装私有驱动或者BBB
<abel> 13.04那个安装驱动的东西不见了。。
<onlylove> windows不装显卡驱动也很卡
<onlylove> 你可能没见过以前没有显卡驱动的windows，卡到比幻灯片还卡
<abel> 那个经常见。。重装完后就这样。。”附加驱动“页面也没，只列了网卡的驱动。。
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 怎么是不是就有人来纠结nvidia的显卡? 
<Pudge> iMadper: i3 的集显占多大内存啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 256？
<iMadper> Pudge: 谁知道? 不关心硬件. 不过, 多年以前的集成显卡, 就是动态的了. 就是在一定区域内浮动.
<Pudge> iMadper: 麻痹的，难怪一开dota2, 我内存一下就少了1g，真蛋疼
<onlylove> Pudge: 可以在bios里面指定的
<Pudge> onlylove: 垃圾bios没这功能
<onlylove> Pudge: 不过我那个机器是945的板子了，现在都过去好久了，那时候可以指定最多占用多少，不过是根据系统内存来的，1G的时候貌似最多256
<onlylove> Pudge: 我买那本子的时候还是07年
<Pudge> onlylove: 看型号的吧，我这本子bios除了能改bios密码和boot设备顺去，基本就是个摆设
<onlylove> Pudge: lenovo？
<Pudge> acer
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，那h2o的bios？
<Pudge> onlylove: 啥意思
<Pudge> 我都不懂这垃圾bios还给个密码功能干嘛，反正啥都不能改，只能看
<onlylove> Pudge: 我那个acer还是phoenix的
<MeaCulpa> lenovo bios没啥功能2
<MeaCulpa> 我想把高于100度自动关机的自我保护关了都不行~~
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 系统加个脚本啊，100度自动关机
<onlylove> Pudge: 现在很多固件都是h2o的了
<rolin> 我没有用蓝牙，怎么去掉这条启动，2013-08-06 12:11:40	init	Failed to spawn bluetooth main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<onlylove> 实际上和品牌没多大关系，主要看固件公司
<onlylove> 如果是ami或者phoenix功能还是很全的
<onlylove> 但是h2o的话真心算了
<onlylove> 我怀疑h2o只有一个功能，启动引导
<Pudge> onlylove: 无所谓了，也没啥特别好改的，又不像以前diy台式要超频
<rolin> 这条启动信息在那个文件写着呢 init	Failed to spawn bluetooth main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<Pudge> onlylove: 没啥大影响
<rolin> 我想去掉
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，其实还是有很多好玩的东西，比方说硬盘工作模式，双显卡什么的
<Pudge> onlylove: 硬盘工作模式有啥好改的，就一个硬盘，
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，ata和sata啊……
<Pudge> onlylove: 双显卡反正不是ati，必须集显啊
<Pudge> onlylove: 我一直auto模式。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 有时候有老版本的系统没有ahci驱动不识别硬盘
<Pudge> onlylove: 看不懂的一律auto。。
<onlylove> Pudge: 我倒是能看懂……但是很多东西因为懂才纠结
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 我要禁止机器在100度关机
<Pudge> onlylove: 所以用mac最舒服的地方就是，啥都不能改
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 单位电脑，烧了就烧了
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 关机多烦人 :)
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 。。。啥电脑，都100度了
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: T410很容易100度的
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 在单位打游戏么
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 压片子，游戏，某些大家伙
<MeaCulpa> 是电压问题，不是cpu
<MeaCulpa> 标配的电源功率太大
<MeaCulpa> 90w的
<onlylove> Pudge: 神烦mac的操作没接口，记得看mac硬件参考的时候，各种稀奇古怪的命令，要费好大力气才能弄出个黑乎乎的shell还要各种命令
<MeaCulpa> 60w就不会过热
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 没办法，intel的cpu温度过高会自动保护的，bios改不改都会过热保护
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: amd的就不管这些了，烧了就烧了
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 我们单位的，12还不知道16芯电池，充电时候温度也很高
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 我的php编译成功并且能显示最新的版本5.51但是 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447025 发生这种问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 yynana — 2013-08-06 12:53
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说过9芯的，你还有12芯的？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 早
<IsoaSFlus> ～
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 电池就要3公斤吧
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，unity有什么方法变成像e17那样以鼠标移动来改变焦点？每次要点一下太麻烦了
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: 系统设置，窗口项里面，
<onlylove> 不知道啊，不用那东西，有设置吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Need to get 505 MB of archives. After unpacking 2,510 MB will be freed.
<onlylove> roylez: 主席你这是多久没更新了
<IsoaSFlus> Pudge:哪里有窗口项额。。。。
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: 忘了，反正跟窗口行为有关的项，好久不用gnome了
<IsoaSFlus> 我是unity。。。
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: 哦， 一回事，都差不多的地方设置
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 很久
<onlylove> 拜神
<IsoaSFlus> 说实话，unity某些设计还是非常棒的
<onlylove> 用在pad上很棒
<IsoaSFlus> 不过那个焦点设置我还是没看到。。。
<jusss> ofan: 人皮客栈1，一点都不黄，好不好。。。那个cult片没激情露点。。。你没看过eva green的the dreamers吧，
<jusss> onlylove: 我们在讲电影 人皮客栈刚刚
<jusss> onlylove: 现在找部好电影真难
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 宇宙最中心果然名不续传
<jusss> ofan: 电影版的达芬奇密码拍的感觉很不好。。。跟小说里描写的有很大出入呀，关于环境
<Pudge> jusss: 一说起这个电影，我就想起来了，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unity能否改变聚焦方式，变成e17那样光标到哪焦点就到哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447027 rt，表示比较习惯那种方式，聚焦要点一下太累了23333333 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2013-08-06 13:22
<Pudge> jusss: 头一天还在电影院跟朋友看，想看看那玻璃金字塔
<jusss> Pudge: 想起来啥了？
<IsoaSFlus> 23333
<IsoaSFlus> 发贴被kk酱发现了呢～～
<jusss> Pudge: 对了，你看过那个了吧 ，金字塔
<Pudge> jusss: 第二天就到巴黎了，第一次，啥都不管，直奔卢浮宫
<jusss> Pudge: 然后呢
<Pudge> jusss: 没然后啊，所以印象特别深，
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 看帖子试试
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，看到了
<IsoaSFlus> 那些是命令？
<Pudge> jusss: 觉得很巧，那时我第一次出国
<jusss> Pudge: 然后你看到金字塔了？
<Pudge> jusss: 看到了啊，
<iMadper> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5953909/.
<jusss> Pudge: 你进卢浮宫了？
<Pudge> jusss: 进了啊
<eexp> 卢浮宫不是停尸体的地方嘛
<Pudge> jusss: 不过，那个电影里面，密码不是埋在金字塔下面么，好像
<jusss> Pudge: 没把那个达芬奇的名作顺走？
<Pudge> jusss: 我没记错吧
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯，是在下面
<Pudge> jusss: 其实那下面是各种商店和卢浮宫的大门。
<IsoaSFlus> eexp：成功了，谢谢
<jusss> Pudge: 那个卢浮宫的蒙娜丽莎是假的吧？真的会让游客看？
<Pudge> jusss: 平时是假的，特殊日子会拿真的出来，然后不准照相
<Pudge> jusss: 10几个大块头守着
<jusss> Pudge: 据说那张画值几十个亿
<Pudge> jusss: 鬼知道，看了就失望了
<jusss> Pudge: 我也能画张那样的画，这辈子都不愁了
<jusss> Pudge: 为啥？感觉画的很差？
<Pudge> jusss: 我想想中的，以为好歹有个窗户这么大吧
<jusss> Pudge: 然后呢
<Pudge> jusss: 结果，就他妈巴掌大，草，吭爹
<jusss> Pudge: 小学课本那么大？
<Pudge> jusss: 也不对，2个巴掌大吧，
<jusss> Pudge: 初中课本？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩，a4纸对折差不多
<Pudge> jusss: 反正反差很大
<jusss> Pudge: a4还对折，擦，那多小
<jusss> Pudge: 就是一本故事会那么大
<Pudge> jusss: 以前都是电视里面看，总觉得挺大的
<IsoaSFlus> eexp：前辈我回复你了，问了个新的问题
<Pudge> jusss: 不过卢浮宫也就这个值钱了，别的东西随便拍，
<jusss> Pudge: 电视坑爹
<Pudge> jusss: 维纳斯断臂， 你可以搂着照都没问题，随便摸的。。
<Pudge> jusss: 只有蒙娜丽莎是有专门好几个保安一直守着，照相都不让
<jusss> Pudge: 摸石头有什么意思。。。让摸导游小姐的吗？
<Pudge> jusss: 没有导游，跟故宫一样，门口领itouch，自助导游
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 最吭爹的还不是蒙娜丽莎
<onlylove> 靠，A4对折？
<Pudge> jusss: 是他妈丹麦的美人鱼塑像
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫的配置怎么还是用 maildir 的。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 听说过吧，有名吧，安徒生童话那个
<jusss> Pudge: 那个地方有没有人打野战？为什么我会突然有这样的想法。。。
<wangzheng> 还好这里是中文。
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 我就是说用maildir很爽呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我继续找我的需求。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 我草，那雕像就我一半高吧，而且1000个人围着，根本看不到
<iMadper> imtxc: 我给你发的那个可以. 上午那个
<iMadper> xb
<imtxc> iMadper: 我只有一个 imap 账户
<Pudge> jusss: 最关键是，1000个人里面，950个都是中国人。。。
<onlylove> 1000个人围着算怎么回事
<Pudge> jusss: 你妈我只有一个感觉，坑
<jusss> Pudge: 1000个围着打飞机想让美人鱼在xx里游泳？
<onlylove> Pudge: 顺便问下你多高，给个参考
<Pudge> onlylove: 你按170算
<onlylove> Pudge: 对半，就是850mm
<wangzheng> 我1.82m
<jusss> 180路过
<wangzheng> 嘻嘻。
<onlylove> 靠，你们都长那么高做啥
<wangzheng> 不算高啦。
<Pudge> jusss: 去那里照完像我都不敢跟我爹看
<Pudge> jusss: 怕他觉得我偷偷回国了不告诉他
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<Pudge> jusss: 还有，狗比蔡依林，
<Pudge> jusss: 布拉格有你妹的许愿池啊，吭爹货
<Pudge> jusss: 更别说有走廊了，鬼知道那mv哪里拍的
<Pudge> jusss: 全是卖烧烤的，白鸽都被烧烤了
<wangzheng> onlylove: 你多高啊？
<onlylove> wangzheng: 1720
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 那谁……离开的发言这么个性
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，烧烤白鸽。。。好吃部
<jusss> onlylove: 应该是那个中山大学的吧
<onlylove> 今天感觉到来自时间的深深的恶意，靠，明天立秋了
<jusss> onlylove: 我这现在温度估计得有38度
<imtxc> jusss: 什么地方
<onlylove> jusss: 不是温度的问题，丫的一年过去一半了
<jusss> imtxc: 河北
<jusss> onlylove: 你工作换了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在在哪
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道呢，今天面试了一家有着装要求，真心不想去
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在？到19号没工作就算自动离职
<imtxc> onlylove: 外包这么狠？
<jusss> onlylove: 要求穿啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不算了，提前一个月
<onlylove> jusss: 啥西裤皮鞋，衬衣要塞裤子里
<iMadper> 干嘛要外包... 一直不理解外包....
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚刚把用户名密码都放到.authinfo里面了
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实也没啥的，做helpdesk真心不爱做，没啥出息的
<onlylove> iMadper: 省钱，省力
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是对公司来说, 是对工人来说. 干嘛要去当外包...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我到不想，可是没办法
<iMadper> onlylove: 卖身了?
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/view/339464.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ IT外包_百度百科
<iMadper> onlylove: 还是啥?
<jusss> onlylove: 西裤皮鞋可以接受，衬衣塞裤子里接受不了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是卖身，没地方要我，就外包肯要
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> jusss: 我一样都受不了，衬衣塞裤子里面肯定是要皮带
<Pudge> 外包是病，而且不卫生，要割
<iMadper> jusss: 不能穿旅游鞋的, 都不接受.
<jusss> iMadper: +10086
<iMadper> jusss: 舒服的皮鞋买不起, 就旅游鞋最好.
<iIlL10Oo> Pudge: 没事，天天洗
<iMadper> 求送ecco.
<wangzheng> 外包就是卖身吗？
<jiero> 买神
<jiero> 卖神才是赚钱的。
<wangzheng> 。。。不懂
<onlylove> Pudge: 你俩一边私聊去 cc iIlL10Oo
<jusss> iMadper: 我只能穿透气的跑鞋，穿皮鞋容易脚气，穿跑鞋，3个月不洗脚没一点事，穿皮鞋，一天就会得脚气
<onlylove> wangzheng: 我把百科的外包贴在上面，你翻下Log
<wangzheng> 。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 那是你皮鞋被有脚气的人偷偷穿过了
<iMadper> Pudge: +!
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<onlylove> 老实说，今年元旦之前我是想离开帝都了
<iMadper> Pudge: 高玩哥, 我觉得你句句经典
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都想离开帝都了
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 别的地方工作就好找?
<Pudge> iMadper: 你不是在深圳么
<jusss> Pudge: 我是真的，我穿皮鞋，一天脚就有泛滥的地方，穿跑鞋，3个月不洗脚，一点事没有
<onlylove> iMadper: 你丫的比我混得好，我在这就是一个helpdesk
<iMadper> Pudge: 不呀, 我在埃塞俄比亚
<Pudge> iMadper: 我已经把我妹成功劝离北京了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你觉得Q&A好过helpdesk?
<Pudge> iMadper: 一个月就5000不到，而且不给弄户口，干个蛋蛋啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果我是system admin我就留下了
<onlylove> 说起来，国外的admin怎么就混得那么好
<iMadper> onlylove: sa要求很高吗?
<jusss> Pudge: 你们那承认同性婚姻了吗？把我搞过去吧
<Pudge> iMadper: 武汉好好的，一个月8000,还包吃住，区别海了去了
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实不高……
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞同.
<Pudge> jusss: 承认啊，
<imtxc> Pudge: 你要去武汉？
<jiero> imtxc: 他在法国
<iMadper> imtxc: Pudge 是武汉捞
<jusss> Pudge: 把我接过去吧，谢谢
<imtxc> Pudge: 武汉有啥靠谱公司
<Pudge> jusss: 必须回武汉
<jiero> Pudge: 你回去？
<Pudge> imtxc: 很多公司在武汉都有点啊
<jiero> Pudge: 什么时候，回去完婚？
<Pudge> jiero: 恩，这边呆不下去了，要闷死了
<imtxc> Pudge: 比如/
<Pudge> imtxc: 你想找什么行业啊
<jusss> Pudge: 比如法国妹子说你满足不了她？
<imtxc> Pudge: just do IT.
<jiero> imtxc: 那你也适合去武汉
<Pudge> imtxc: 大公司的it你干么
<imtxc> Pudge: 武汉妹子怎么样，漂亮么，开放么
<Pudge> imtxc: 不是it公司
<onlylove> iMadper: network engineer也成啊
<imtxc> Pudge: 干啊，只要钱够
<iMadper> onlylove: 我对网络懂得不多. 干不来呀
<Pudge> imtxc: 必须漂亮啊，就是脾气爆
<wangzheng> 挨踢。。。
 * iMadper vlan/tap/tun 就是我的极限了
<Pudge> imtxc: 江南的妹子有丑的么
<iMadper> Pudge: 一堆
<jusss> Pudge: 法国妹子，是不是很热情？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我考ccna没问题，懒得折腾，你那些应该够了
<Pudge> jusss: 不知道，没试过
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<imtxc> Pudge: 开放程度怎么样，聊天超过30分钟还不能啪啪怕的话就太保守了
<jusss> Pudge: 你们都是女上男下？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 据说法国小伙子很热情，追妹子可以无视在妹子身边的老爹
<imtxc> Pudge: 武汉不是江南江北都有么
<Pudge> imtxc: 出火车站，20块钱，一句话就能啪啪怕
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这动作太快了点
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥? 我什么都没做呀
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎么改变变量中的值？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447028 比如# a=1234567890 #SED xxxxx #echo $a=123123123 这个sed应该写什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-08-06 13:59
<jusss> iMadper: what the f! 我有没说脏字
<iMadper> jusss: 看不懂.
<imtxc> Pudge: 火车站外面哪里都开放
<jusss> iMadper: 我只是说女上男下，这都被t,你脑子进水了
<Pudge> iMadper: 你是广东那边待多了吧，太南边的妹子是不行。。
<onlylove> jusss: 据说法国小伙子很热情，追妹子可以无视在妹子身边的老爹，并且振振有词，我要追姑娘，和你是她爹没关系
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<wangzheng> 你会说法语？
<jusss> Pudge: 赶快在回来前，搞个法国妹子
<Pudge> onlylove: 那叫有胆量，不叫有热情，中国小伙子难道不想么？
<Pudge> onlylove: 你让法国小伙来中国试试，让他明白什么叫爹
<jiero> 奇怪。为啥有些USB硬盘可以看SMART。有些不行？
<onlylove> Pudge: 靠，那也不能无视人家老爹
<jusss> Pudge: +10086
<onlylove> Pudge: 在中国这典型的欠揍，你就这样还想让我把姑娘嫁你？
<jusss> jiero: smart是啥？跟那个hdd zip之类的有关？
<jusss> onlylove: 话说现在u盘可以直接分区呀，你以前说的那个hdd之类的让我很纠结。。。不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 准确点叫S.M.A.R.T.
<jiero> onlylove: 中国有孝道制约。
<jusss> onlylove: 没听过
<imtxc> Pudge: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那个可以分区的是hdd模式，fdd模式是么有分区表的
<Pudge> jiero: 这怎么能叫制约。。
<jiero> 中国还有尊老爱幼的社会制约。
<imtxc> Pudge: 武汉有什么好吃的，除了鸭脖子
<jusss> onlylove: 那现在U盘默认什么模式？跟bios有关？
<onlylove> jiero: 这和制约有啥关系，你难道不应该对你岳父尊重点么
<jiero> Pudge: 在我这人眼里就是，没有什么是必须的。
<Pudge> imtxc: 要啥有啥，全国各地的都有，你是说武汉特色菜？
<onlylove> jiero: 这是礼貌问题
<onlylove> jusss: 默认fdd吧，和bios没关系
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我可以用fdisk 给u盘建分区表。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 都说入乡随俗，你要追中国妹子，不考虑中国国情么
<jusss> onlylove: msdos
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。那就说句你好，然后缠着姑娘，如此？
<Pudge> imtxc: 红烧武昌鱼，我的最爱，早餐有牛肉面，豆皮子，热干面
<gfrog_away> imtxc: fedora一直木有这个包
<onlylove> jiero: 至少比不说你好强
<jiero> onlylove: 我要考虑国情的话就不会脱席而出了。
<onlylove> jiero: 那个梗就是典型的不懂规矩不懂礼貌
<onlylove> jiero: 笑话法国人太开放的
<jiero> onlylove: 我认为无意义的礼貌和规矩，我就不遵守。
<onlylove> jiero: 大道废有仁义
 * jiero 支持裸体~
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你认为对你长辈的尊重无意义，当我什么没说
<jiero> onlylove: 呃，无话可说，长辈同样是人而已。
<Pudge> 。。
<Pudge> 难怪中国现在要把这个写进法律，果然有道理
<onlylove> jiero: 人同样是动物而已
<jiero> onlylove: 我不认为
<onlylove> jiero: 为啥克隆动物可以，克隆人就违反伦理
<jiero> onlylove: 哦，是那些人反对。
<onlylove> jiero: 你不认为没用，长辈是人和人是动物是一个逻辑
<jiero> onlylove: 就像反对堕胎一样
<jiero> onlylove: 有这样类比的？
<jusss> onlylove: u盘被认为是usb-hdd还是usb-fdd是谁管的？操作系统?
<onlylove> jiero: 那为啥在动物身上做药理实验是合法的，在人身上做就是违法的，药性只有在人身上做才最有效，因为最终用药的是人
<jiero> onlylove: 因为是商业，避免风险。
<jiero> onlylove:  而且都撇干净了
<onlylove> jiero: 你要知道君子有所为有所不为，和狗屁商业没半毛钱关系
<jiero> onlylove: 你对鬼说去，啥破君子。
<onlylove> jiero: 在人身上做实验才能得到最准确的结果
<onlylove> jiero: 你忘了纳粹和侵华日军都干了些什么了，石井部队还记得吧
<jiero> onlylove: 那又怎样，这世界不看你的观点，只看你所拥有。
<onlylove> jiero: 对，这个世界只看你所拥有的，所以弱肉强食
<onlylove> jiero: 如果纳粹成功了，你觉得历史还会这么写额
<jiero> onlylove:  就算换了。
<onlylove> jusss: 这个不知道
<jusss> iMadper: u盘是hdd还是fdd是有系统管的？还是U盘本身？
<jiero> 推测历史导出的多重未来并无意义。。
<iMadper> jusss: u盘本身
<onlylove> jiero: 就算换了，怎样，在人身上做实验，德国人是人，波兰人就不是人对吧
<jiero> onlylove: 是人才用来实验。
<onlylove> jiero: 你这和劣等民族论是一样的
<jusss> iMadper: 现在u盘本身默认什么模式？hdd?
<jiero> onlylove: 我有啥论调？
<jusss> iMadper: 给个链接
<onlylove> 长辈也是人
<iMadper> jusss: 什么链接?
<jusss> iMadper: 讲这个的链接
<onlylove> jiero: 然后反对我的人也是动物
 * iMadper 准备t伸手党了.
<jiero> 长辈也是人怎么了？是劣等还是平等？
<onlylove> 平等，所以人也是动物也是平等的，但是你不认可
<onlylove> 双标么
<jusss> iMadper: 你就不能接受吗。。。我一直都是伸手党，你就接受吧，
<jiero> onlylove: 笨，以人的世界观，动物怎么能和人平等。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以我说你双标
<jiero> onlylove: 就是双标又如何。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 双标就没有客观
<Pudge> iMadper: +1
<jiero> onlylove: 必须有标准，尽管不强制，
<jiero> onlylove: 呃什么是客观。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 擦你妹
<Pudge> ..
<onlylove> jiero: 如果双标，我可以说，中国人是人，法国人是猴子
<Pudge> 自己走了
<onlylove> jiero: 人为啥要和猴子恋爱
<jiero> onlylove: 你可以说，但没有人是可以客观的，都是主观。
<jiero> 客观的只有事实——时间。
<jiero> onlylove: 我可以否认所谓客观么
<onlylove> 时间就是客观的么，时间是可以被扭曲的，别忘了相对论
<onlylove> jiero: 你随便
<jiero> onlylove: 你做到了么？
<jiero> onlylove: 做能做的。。。
<wait_> 这些争论有意义没有嘛、、
<jiero> 没
<onlylove> jiero: 我做不到客观，但是我认为你既然能说出长辈也是人这句话，为啥不认可人是动物，在生物学上，人是灵长类
<jiero> 我在试图了解 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove: 仅仅是因为人有更多思考能力。
<jiero> onlylove: 如果动物具备，那么认证为人我也不反对。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为你拥有更多思考能力你就高动物一等？请问你是什么物种呢
<jiero> onlylove: 全是主观的。
<jiero> onlylove: 就是高等动物，懂得控制自己身体的欲望。
<onlylove> jiero: 首先，人是动物这是无可非议的事实
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你否认人是动物就已经在否认客观
<jiero> onlylove: 如果单纯说文字，我的意思是否认人和动物平等
<onlylove> jiero: 人控制自己的欲望不过是因为不敢而已，如果客观条件允许，他还会么，比方说，吕雉，比方说，冠希哥
<imtxc> iMadper: 请教个问题， 改了 mu4e 的配置之后，怎么能不重启 emacs 进行测试呢
<jiero> onlylove: 但是这就是进化。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我试了一下, 有些地方不可以. C-x e 执行一下那些代码就行了
<jiero> onlylove: 可控和不可控就是科学吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, hook里面的函数貌似被编译并且缓存了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我继续google
<onlylove> jiero: 插一句题外话，你那句话让我想起来地主家也没有余粮
<onlylove> jiero: 什么叫可控，其他动物都有固定发情期，人是全年的
<onlylove> jiero: 有本事你也固定一段时间发情
<jiero> onlylove:  呃。这是为啥呐。
<jiero> onlylove: 总会有人因为沉迷某事而忘记了身体需求。
<jiero> 或者其他身体需求。
<onlylove> jiero: 可能整个灵长类就没有固定发情期
<onlylove> jiero: 然后还有人讨论滥交的问题
<onlylove> jiero: 你能根据黑猩猩啥的说人天生爱滥交么
<imtxc> Pudge: 对水里面的各种吃的过敏的话，在武汉容易生存么
<jiero> onlylove: 人就是天生爱滥交，这就是事实呃。当成一种习惯了。
<jiero> onlylove:  http://baike.baidu.com/view/892199.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 发情期_百度百科
<onlylove> jiero: 为啥有人能提出反对意见呢
<jiero> onlylove: 因为没有任何事情是必须的。
<onlylove> jiero: 这么说吧，猿类是不会滥交的，但是黑猩猩会，但是人进化呢，普遍是认为是猿类，现在问题是……你选一个
<onlylove> jiero: 这就是黑猩猩和猿类争执的来由
<jiero> onlylove: 那人类真的变得和动物不同了。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> onlylove: 其实动物也都不同的。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 黑猩猩喜欢滥交，也算具有条件吧，喜欢打牌。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 调试PHP程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447030 设置什么文件，使在浏览器调试PHP程序时，显示错误信息？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-08-06 14:35
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个 :maildir  是匹配 mu4e-sent-folder 还是 mu4e-drafts-folder?
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，不对不对，看来我用 label 方式区分也不行
<iMadper> imtxc: 你给那一整行代码看.
<imtxc> string-match "/\\(.*?\\)/" maildir 这行么
<imtxc> iMadper: 想了这样的个需求不知道是不是容易实现一点， work label  里面的邮件，用 @company.com 回复， 其他的用 gmail 回复
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不知道怎么看lable
<iMadper> imtxc: gmail special的, 不懂.
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是目录，我的邮件目录下有 INBOX, work, sent 这几个目录
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得, 根据收件人最好.
<imtxc> iMadper: 收件人的好像比这个难实现一点
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 你们CEO只会被财报撵着跑么... http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/247436.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ IBM削减成本出新招：美国硬件员工降薪休假一周_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> imtxc: 收件人的那个明明有不少例子....
<iMadper> adam8157: rh的ceo确实会被财报撵着跑
<adam8157> 珍爱生命, 不要吊死在emacs上
<adam8157> iMadper: 羡慕上市公司!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你佣金好多来着?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 75
<adam8157> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 沪市的忘了
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜铛铛
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<imtxc> iMadper: 你哪天有空了帮帮我吧。。。
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个需求解决不掉了。。 严重影响使用啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 文档里不是有个收件人的例子? 改改就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 还强调返回值是个列表
<iMadper> imtxc: 文档: 6.4 Compose hooks 里面的第一个example.
<imtxc> iMadper: 会改就好了，http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954069/ 你就把这段改成根据 to 地址的吧。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，两个地方都看到了，还是凑不到一起。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接用6.4那个哪里不行了?
<iMadper> adam8157: pstore用过吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 直接用 6.4 那个，就有了两个 mu4e-compose-pre-hook 了，没有问题么
<adam8157> imtxc: 什么东西...
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个数组里面多个元素而已....
<iMadper> imtxc: mu4e-compose-pre-hook是个数组, 我不是上午说了吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: efi的pstore.
<iMadper> adam8157: 用nvram保存一些kmsg_dump的数据
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，知道啊，但是至少得把前面的根据目录的那段删了吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 删了吧, 为什么不删
<adam8157> iMadper: 没用过
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o
<iMadper> adam8157: 那还得我自己研究, 我觉得是个bug... dump不进去...
<adam8157> iMadper: gaoji!
<iMadper> adam8157: 对了, 你的x230, 那个话筒的按键, 会亮灯吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我那个按了没反应...
<adam8157> iMadper: 那个灯没有开
<roylez> adam8157: 就是这么一个bitch
<iMadper> adam8157: bios里面设置?
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是, thinkpad-acpi里没开, 这不是一个safe led, lenovo的spec也不全, 所以一直没开
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜 x230
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 这你都知道... 真是大师!
<iMadper> adam8157: ä½ å¿« /nick dandan_master
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 想开我可以给你个dkms
<imtxc> iMadper|Mtg: .......
<imtxc> iMadper|Mtg: 大湿，。。。
<adam8157> iMadper|Mtg: 不过建议你别开, 因为会造成软硬件的mute status不同步
<roylez> adam8157: 推荐个钱多的wfh职位呗
<imtxc> (mapconcat #'(lambda (var) (car var)) my-mu4e-account-alist "/")
<imtxc> (mapcar #'(lambda (var) (car var)) my-mu4e-account-alist)
<imtxc> iMadper|Mtg: 这两句什么意思
<adam8157> roylez: 做梦
<imtxc> roylez: 会 lisp 不，帮忙解决下问题。。。
 * adam8157 妈了个蛋啊这鬼bug
<adam8157> iMadper|`: 想开我可以给你个dkms. 不过建议你别开, 因为会造成软硬件的mute status不同步
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么才算钱多?
<iMadper|`> adam8157: 那就不开了...
<adam8157> roylez: Oracle吧
<adam8157> iMadper|`: speaker mute button尽量也别用, 也会out of sync
<imtxc> .................
<roylez> adam8157: oracle，纯狗的职位啊，不光要摇尾巴，还要吃屎
<adam8157> roylez: 那就RH吧, 自由轻松, 时薪高
<roylez> adam8157: 推荐个呗
<jiero> roylez: 直接去当RH小头目？
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> 搞个oracle的认证不错的
<adam8157> roylez: 应该有那种和partner协调的职位
<jiero> roylez: 你是协调人类的经理？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog_away: momo
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋啊，这破烂case
 * adam8157 妈蛋啊, 这破烂bug
 * adam8157 evernote里只有5条是什么水平
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 嵌入式Linux USB WIFI驱动的移植遇到了个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447031 我是按照下面这边博客操作的 http://qikee.blogbus.com/logs/114271326.html 但是在make的时候，出现了问题，找了N多资料都没解决，特论坛请教高手。 -laptop:/home/luxiaojian/Downloads/RT3070# make make -C tools make[1]: Ente
<onlylove> http://os.51cto.com/art/201207/346812.htm
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 过去的Linux去了哪里？ - 51CTO.COM
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> github 怎么了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: gh肿么了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<adam8157> freeflying: 总
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 维护，不知道维护多久着。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: cool，今天不用干活儿了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜
<imtxc> freeflying: 你可以上班了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你可以上班了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 已经好了。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 蛙
<adam8157> happyaron: 哈
<happyaron> ...
 * adam8157 meeting
 * gfrog_away 每天的抢ip作战
 * gfrog_away dhclient的release删掉了肿么还是会拿到之前的ip。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...什么意思
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 交换机会有偏好
<gfrog_away> happyaron: dhcp server傻了。
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: 路由器绑定了ip和mac
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 如果是dhcp server，那就更有偏好了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 会尽可能给你以前的ip
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 但是丫为神马一会儿ack我申请的ip1，过了租期之后又给我一个ip2.。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，那如果不用自动转发的话，你在手机上怎么看公司的邮件。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: no idea啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 然后我在NM上断开再重连又会变成ip1
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 这个我就不知了……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 真心奇葩啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 自动转发这种行为不好么。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 手机连vpn呀....
<imtxc> iMadper: 高端。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你什么时候有时间能帮我写写那个配置，事实上是把那两段配置合到一起
<iMadper> imtxc: 不觉得, 6.4那个有问题呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 你直接用那个, 有啥问题?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要同时用 6.4 和 D.1
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没说你用6.4那个哪里没有满足呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 6.4 那个配置从哪里去读 me@foo.com 和 me@bar.com 这两个 stmp 账户的配置？
<adam8157> http://sports.163.com/13/0806/09/95J84QAV00051C8V.html#p=95FNGFNF00DE0005
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 基地组织都怒了!斥热刺必遭天谴 贝尔高价所致？_网易体育
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 你就告诉我, 你试了之后, 哪里没满足你的需求. 除了那个cc和bcc
<imtxc> iMadper: 稍等
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.04 TOTOLINK N500U无线网卡使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447032 最近买了一个TOTOLINK N500U无线网卡，但是在ubuntu 13.04上无法上网（windows下可以），目测是驱动问题。请问我应该如何解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yang61591 — 2013-08-06 16:05
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> iMadper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954248/ 这么配置么
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<imtxc> iMadper: txc@work.com 这个 smtp 账户的  smtp  srver 这些，从哪里读？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没单独设置smtpmail的装胡?
<iMadper> 账户?
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你去设置呀.... 手册里面有....
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> 这个问题………………………………
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来得学 lisp 了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你确定手册里面有提到配置多个 stmp 账户的？ 除了 http://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/mu4e/Multiple-accounts.html#Multiple-accounts 这里
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Multiple accounts - mu4e user manual
<Chaos`Eternal> helo mortals
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 你们在帝都用什么口罩？
<sjd_zeus> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.LkYYKF&id=26683872494
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 黑苹果至强24核/24G/GTX760 2G显卡/音视频MAC渲染工作站-淘宝网
<sjd_zeus> 这配置
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 鼻毛
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: ............
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 我看了看 帝都出门必须用ffp3等级的口罩了
<eexp> http://eexpress.github.io/deb/cairo-weather_0.93_amd64.deb
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>602.11 kiB}
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了, 有啥问题吗?
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/247447.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ [图+视频]北京软件设计师为凑婚房首付抢银行_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 太傻了  租房多好
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 买毛房啊
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 丈母娘不同意
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 搬家各种不方便
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 杀了丈母娘就是了
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 比抢银行容易多了
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: ...
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 再说了你买了房子也是70年的产权  跟没买一样
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 又不是我...
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 老司机带带我
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 在不承认私有制的国家 买什么都是浮云
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，还是算了
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 留学阿
<eexp> stmsgebjgd: 啥叫不承认私有制
<eexp> 骗蛋蛋？
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你看那黑苹果机器做啥
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 恩纳
<cherrot> adam8157, 丈母娘？
<adam8157> cherrot: 那个人的丈母娘
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 在呢
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 又在实验室里上网呢叭
<eexp> 看到stm就想起那些st的代理商。
<eexp> 这破nick
<imtxc> eexp: 神
<eexp> stm8l052c6
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 擦
<cherrot> eexp, st?
<eexp> 改这nick吧。很便宜的芯片
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 不改
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 长沙的空气质量如何
<onlylove> stm的8052？
<eexp> 阳光明媚
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有看到前面的内容， 感觉在说 adam8157 的丈母娘
<adam8157> eexp: 热死个人
<eexp> onlylove: 你就知道8052
<eexp> adam8157: 空调无处不在。
<onlylove> eexp: 上学的时候老师教的16F877a，自己看的8052
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: http://www.pm2d5.com/city/changsha.html
<^k^> stmsgebjgd ... ⇪ 长沙PM2.5及长沙空气质量指数(AQI)--PM2.5监测网
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 为毛中国标准比美国低？
<eexp> onlylove: .. 啥年代的片子了
<eexp> stmsgebjgd: 本地空气，应该可以藐视90%的其他城市吧
<onlylove> eexp: 在ti上班的时候有个片子据说卖了30年了
<eexp> onlylove: ti的coms小芯片？以前的仙童的，那种片子才能买30年。
<eexp> 给学生用
<eexp> 不在ti了？ onlylove
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 确实  比低度强多了
<onlylove> eexp: 惠普和ti的合同到期了，ti觉得俩it太费钱
<eexp> 迁都吧。
<eexp> onlylove: 现在啥公司呢
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 迁
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 其实所有帝都人都希望迁都
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛铛壕，有办法查某个kernel到底支持那些kernel cli么？
<onlylove> eexp: 这个月19号没工作的话就等于无业了，爱立信不要我，万科那公司……还要着装要求，我不习惯穿皮鞋，所以不是很想去
<eexp> 直接定都长沙。我当主席。省得投票。
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 怎么会
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神
<eexp> onlylove: 。。不习惯穿皮鞋啊。。。高级
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 自己琢磨
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 首都有毛好的
<eexp> onlylove: 去混代理嘛。如果熟悉ti的
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, 要是迁都了  就更没人管这破地方了，你让有北京户口的人怎么过 lol
<eexp> ti的高价位路线，估计也搞不长。
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 有些时候去首都不是因为首都好
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，我再组织一下
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 以前的帝都多干净 现在发展的和煎饼似的
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 帝都户口有毛用
<iIlL10Oo> 个人感觉 北京不如西安
<stmsgebjgd>  cherrot 压力大 死得快
<eexp> 要是不集权，通常首都的城市都不大的。
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 高考容易.
<imtxc> iMadper: 6.4 里面的配置，在回复邮件的时候，工作是没有问题的，但是，我按 C 写新邮件的时候，又需要 D.1 里配置的那样的选择方式
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 你就知道高考
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 你活着就是为了高考？
<iIlL10Oo> 西安是中国历史上建都时间最长，建都朝代最多，影响力最大的都城，居中国古都之首
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 很现实
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: cnm, 我举例一个, 不代表我只知道这个. 你没逻辑?!
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 这没什么好笑或者好嘲笑的
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 说个北京的好处, 就代表我活着就为了这个?!
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 你激动什么
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你丫激动什么?
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你丫乱喷什么?
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 我没激动啊
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 我也没激动呀
<MeaCulpa> 北京牛逼啊, 元都城
<iIlL10Oo> 西安的建筑不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个描述准确么
<cherrot> iMadper, 其实刚才还想 cc你来着 lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 明白了
<MeaCulpa> 北京一半所谓标志性小吃是西安那边来的
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好多都是回族的
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper: 没激动就好
 * iMadper 北京几乎没有当地小吃
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还是上海好
 * iMadper 各种抄袭天津
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: pm
<onlylove> 其实……我过了今年的元旦差不多就该离开帝都了……
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 其实回族小吃流星在北京，道理和KFC McDonald's一样
<iMadper> onlylove: 羡慕.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 回族人爱干净
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥好羡慕的，伤心之地
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 卤煮不是？ 爆肚不是？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 天津...驴打滚？ 煎饼？
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 烤鸭？
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: 麻花
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我家都是去回族聚集地去买牛羊肉
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: 狗不理
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> iMadper: 因此，我是想分别用 6.4 和 D.1 里面的一部分，回复的时候用 6.4, compose 的时候用 D.1
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 爆肚就是回族的呀
<MeaCulpa> 烤鸭应该不是回族，爆肚就是典型的回族
<onlylove> 狗不理真的狗都不理
<onlylove> 没啥好吃的
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 理解了.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 我说帝都特有的小吃
<MeaCulpa> stmsgebjgd: 狗不理...难吃死了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: MeaCulpa 豆汁儿
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: 凑合
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 烤鸭是山东的
 * iMadper 别提豆汁... 那货能喝的人少.......
<MeaCulpa> 豆汁，北京人我都见到很多人不碰
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃帝都人都喝不了？
<cherrot> iMadper, 我本天真的以为豆汁是豆浆的别称。。。至少以前在我家是。。
<stmsgebjgd> 北京小吃 应该是豆汁+奶油炸糕
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我不喝. 强喝也能喝下去...
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 奶油炸糕怎么可能是北京的……
<iMadper> cherrot: 天真!
<MeaCulpa> 奶酪饽饽？ 满族小吃靠谱
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 不是北京的？
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 我现在知道就豆汁是靠谱的……
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是我不知道怎么把那两段配置配合起来用
 * gfrog_away 这么说帝都自己还真没啥自己的小吃。
<iMadper> imtxc: 别转发了好伐?
 * gfrog_away 不过难免的，当年边境之地，哪有人有功夫研究小吃。
<cherrot> iMadper, 当时很傻很天真。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 本来就是外族建都
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是呀... 况且, 北平城本来很小....
<stmsgebjgd> 豌豆黄
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 元之前应该有城，但是可能没大都那么大
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 显然也不是……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩，但是元还是挺牛的，完善了很多制度
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 那是哪里的？
<onlylove> 北京历史很久，以前叫幽州的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ??
<onlylove> 在商代就有了吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你乱说了吧，幽州...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 木有啊
<happyaron> stmsgebjgd: 反正山东/东北的老辈人应该都早就吃那东西了……
 * iMadper 燕 是不是呀?
 * gfrog_away 
<stmsgebjgd> happyaron: 出处
<onlylove> 你们中国历史怎么学的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 应该是北京一直到接近甘肃那里是幽州？
 * gfrog_away 反正陈胜吴广闹翻天不就是从北京一带搞起来的。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦，这个幽州...
<iMadper> 幽州跟北京没关系呀, 包括现在的北京, 但是不代表那时候有城.
 * iMadper 相信当时幽州多数地方都是不毛之地
<iMadper> 不过, 不是有个叫蓟县的地方吗? 貌似是北京...
<onlylove> 建国的时候北京不也就二环那么大么
<imtxc> 当时好多地方是不毛之地。。。
<stmsgebjgd> MeaCulpa: 早在西周初年，周武王即封召公奭于今日中國北京及附近地区，称燕國[4]，都城在今北京房山区的琉璃河镇，遗址尚存。[5] 又封尧之后人[6]（一说黄帝后人[7]）于蓟，在今北京市西南[8]。后燕国灭蓟国[9]，迁都于蓟，统称为燕都或燕京。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩
<MeaCulpa> stmsgebjgd: 东北...
<MeaCulpa> stmsgebjgd: 周人说的东北...
 * gfrog_away http://www.zglxw.com/beijing/a_221.html
 * gfrog_away 燕
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 二环那是内城，外城还有一部分呢。
<MeaCulpa> 所以所谓的九州里面没有幽州？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我能胡扯一下吗?   http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B9%9D%E5%B7%9E_%28%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%29   lol~
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 九州 (日本) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
 * MeaCulpa 难道不是冀州...兖州
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 九州分别是：徐州、冀州、兖州、青州、扬州、荆州、梁州、雍州和豫州
 * gfrog_away 果然木幽州
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 知道
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助12.10 amd64的一个诡异的ipv6问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447034 实验室一台机器，为了固定ipv6地址，在/etc/networking/interfaces里写了如下语句 auto eth0 iface eth0 inet6 static address (ipv6地址) netmask 64 gateway (ipv6地址) 重启后ipv6地址固定下来了，但是运行apt-get update时显示无法解析源地址，
<^k^> > 我用的中科大的ipv6源 如果让机器通过动态ip地址分配方式就没有这个问题，但是这 …
<stmsgebjgd> 北京算是被祸害了  天津也是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 那是古九州
<stmsgebjgd> 搞城市规划的应该是个卖煎饼的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 汉代之类以后还是有幽州的
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 哦，对，是二环那么大，我脑补成二号线了。
<stmsgebjgd> 喜欢烙大饼
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 2号线不就是2环么？
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 乃看地图啊
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 环线
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 还有个十二州...
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 二号线约等于2环，加上宣武和崇文
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 堯遭洪水之灾，天下分絕為十二州……”唐顏師古注云：“十二州謂兾、兖、豫、青、徐、荊、揚、雍、梁、幽、并、營也
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 牛逼啊牛逼
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 二号线南段是走内城城墙底的。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, soga
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 也就是说，12州是司马迁吹的?
<onlylove> cherrot: 你把南二环扔了是吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 帝都是不是有个烤肉季？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 站条凳吃烤肉的
 * MeaCulpa 想吃那个...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以先减肥再吃那个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 为啥要减肥...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不知道，在哪？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不知道
<cherrot> onlylove, 对帝都了解不熟啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 叔儿。。。 乃馋我。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 哦对， 前门都在二号线外了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我比较有印象的是爆肚冯，不知道是不是有名的
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 目测是
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 主要是怕胆固醇什么的太多对身体不好
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我一个人去吃过，羊肚仁，好贵
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不吃对身体更不好
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 虽然我没吃过，大栅栏那家店看起来也满脏的。
<imtxc> 晚饭吃什么？
<imtxc> 球推荐
<onlylove> 大栅栏啊……好地方啊……好贵啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我最失望的一次就是一个人去牛街，没啥好吃的
<onlylove> 不是都去护国寺么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 结果在边上一个熟食店里拿了一根牛舌头
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 去过一次，也没发现啥好吃的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 那回民超市和上面的，一塌糊涂，然后就一个火锅牛逼
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 想吃还是得大栅栏和王府井
<MeaCulpa> 其他都没啥
<MeaCulpa> 大栅栏不知道是啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 那需求变简单一点，监控 ~/path/to/dir ，如果里面有新文件就执行 mu4e-update-index 怎么写。。
 * gfrog_away 大栅栏 囧囧囧。
<MeaCulpa> 王府井...高端，没去
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 大石拉儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个更难
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃一定不听郭德纲的相声。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 昨天你不是吃了好多好东西么 weibo 儿都看见了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 兔头儿，川菜啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我去的时候他还没出名
<MeaCulpa> 兔子头是武汉菜吧
<MeaCulpa> 羊头肉不错
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啊，很多年前了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> 也是贵
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 帝都最糟糕的是那些羊肉泡馍，都是切好的隔夜馍
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我要自己掰的才香嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 帝都的新疆餐厅多，但很不地道，
<iMadper> imtxc: 看第九章
<iMadper> imtxc: 就有解决办法了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吧?
<onlylove> Please kindly send me your latest CV ASAP
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 很少有维吾尔族人开的。都是回族人
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 偶尔有维吾尔人的店都很赞
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩，这两个混了
<onlylove> 这里面那CV是啥意思啊
<gfrog_away> onlylove: resume
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 跟乃要简历呢
<onlylove> 靠……那么复杂
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/247447.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ [图+视频]北京软件设计师为凑婚房首付抢银行_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> iMadper: 已经解决了。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: gaoji
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我就知道后面是as soon as possible
<imtxc> iMadper: 在 emacs 里面用 mutt
 * gfrog_away 的英文简历竟然是被一家猎头逼着写好的，而且那猎头还给我修改，lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 渣到爆， mutt 里面这么容易实现的功能， emacs 里面俩周居然都没解决办法
<onlylove> 能够分析较复杂的网络架构和troubleshooting, 配置网络交换机和路由器。熟悉Wintel 服务器架构，配置和管理
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 发错了
<onlylove> 这个……好复杂的样子
<adam8157> imtxc: 没需求为什么要换, 折腾是病, 得电
<onlylove> 这工作很有吸引力，老实说
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，乃跑完啦？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，大热天儿赶最热的时候跑，乃这是锻炼还是自虐啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 天太闷
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 中间有2km跑到了5m30s
<gfrog_away> freeflying: zeze
<onlylove> If you or your friend are interested in this opportunity.
<onlylove> 哎，还扯上别人嗯
<onlylove> 有人感兴趣不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我跑了2次，结果这两次都把脚磨起泡了。T_T 求推荐缓冲系跑鞋。。
<onlylove> 讲好了是惠普外包
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以你可以考虑换回去
<imtxc> adam8157: 本来以为配置个邮件客户端很容易…… 唉，说多了都是泪，已经折腾了好久了，不折腾完不死心
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 啥 opportunity？
<adam8157> imtxc: 于是配好了发现远没有mutt好用..
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我paste一下，稍等
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 那倒不会, mutt不能跟我的org-mode结合
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 慢跑吗? nb呀
 * gfrog_away 我擦，又有人在办公室吃东西了，妈蛋。 饿了。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 嘛型号？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 993?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 太贵太贵
<onlylove> gfrog_away: http://code.bulix.org/726mgy-84215
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个频道有其他的 lisper 么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 尼玛这二货ssh, 明明链接断了，进程咋还不自己杀掉呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己问呀, 我怎么知道
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，有时候ssh就这么二。
<imtxc> iMadper: cfy 不来了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃去开个bug吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不去，懒得管。 lol
 * gfrog_away 一天编码，三天捉虫。
<imtxc> 有 lisper 么，出来下，请教个问题
 * adam8157 天天捉虫
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 其实我觉得这样比较累啊，可不可以一天半编码，两天捉虫，这样还有半天休息
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃不用ssh的啊
 * gfrog_away Red Hat招聘linux技术支持工程师
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 介绍我去
<onlylove> gfrog_away: JD看下
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 乃要做生意了?
 * gfrog_away Red Hat全球技术支持服务部门招聘一名技术支持工程师，工作地点在北京，要求linux经验，最好有RHCE认证，职位描述如下有意者请直接联系amber yang至shyang@redhat.com.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 逛水木看到的
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哦, 那是别人的生意....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: Amber已经自己跑去泡论坛抓人了。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不认识.
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 帝都地方大了，而且我去哪找RHCE
<gfrog_away> freeflying: GSS啊，没意思
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 要带电话随时准备接的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 给钱高就行 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说GSS薪水还不如我们R&D这边。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 芳草地. rhce不是必需的.
<onlylove> adam8157: 求818那个Amber
<gfrog_away> iMadper: GSS的家伙必须得RHCA才能接电话的。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 话说多年的debian党可以去不
<adam8157> onlylove: 我还以为你在讲加州两个小孩被绑架的amber alert
<onlylove> iMadper: redhat什么的一点不会
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就要失业了，对那个没兴趣
<adam8157> onlylove: 你又来
 * jiero 失业了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 要不你假装被我绑架吧，不开玩笑，到19号没工作就算自动离职
 * jiero 现在干什么呐。
<onlylove> adam8157: TI和HP的合同到期了
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 自取 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/LinuxApp/889058
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 你这么的人才还会失业？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不是吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥？
<adam8157> onlylove: 没工作算自动离职?
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 辞职这么简单。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哦...
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 黑人
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 没找好下家就辞职 有钱啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 是这样的，它会给你推荐工作，但是因为是19号通知我的，所以一个月的时间，爱立信那边已经吹了
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 下面自己干。不需要下家。
 * jiero 走了。
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 难道乃在外包？
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 裸老板
<adam8157> onlylove: 你现在是外包?
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 那来帽帽吧，帽帽最喜欢外包了
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃们刚知道？ cc gfrog_away
<onlylove>   *3+ years system administration or technical support experience on Linux or UNIX
<onlylove> 靠，三年管理经验，得多少银子
<gfrog_away> onlylove: system admin，三年不算多。
<onlylove> 我突然想起科罗拉多大学那管理员了，就是写linux系统管理手册的那个
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 三年的经验看什么环境，如果是比较恶劣的环境的话属于经验很丰富的了
 * iMadper 毕业工作三年, 不就是三年经验吗? 一抓一大把的人....
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 比方说你从零开始搭建一个系统环境
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 正常情况下sysadmin真心不会太忙的。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我5年经验了
<iMadper> onlylove: 五年sa经验了?
<iMadper> onlylove: 几年经验不代表什么的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是说毕业工作以后都是工作经验么，我实际不是5年sa，我从来没干过sa，如果是我自己的机器我大概07年买的电脑
<onlylove> *Understanding of programming languages (C, Python, Java, etc.) and system programming experience
<onlylove> 咋还要系统编程经验
 * adam8157 妈了个蛋, bug追踪到intel硬件的不同版本了
<onlylove> * Fluent language skills in Japanese, Korean, or Cantonese, both written and verbal, would be a plus
<onlylove> 居然还要尼轰文和棒子文
<onlylove> 虽然只是加分
<adam8157> onlylove: global support嘛, 考虑到日本英语和英语是两种语言
<onlylove> 哎，水木不是限制校外发帖么
<iMadper> onlylove: 我从windos95开始用的...
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥不把印度英语算进去
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果说开始用计算机，我玩过苹果ii
<adam8157> onlylove: 印度专业做support的还需要你中国人去帮忙?
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是我自己第一台机器确实是07年买的
<iMadper> onlylove: 第一台, 就是我的win95. 那会儿玩拳皇都卡
<onlylove> iMadper: 硬件是啥，P-266？
 * adam8157 第一台是win98
<iMadper> onlylove: 早忘了, 那会儿不懂, 那会儿小学
<adam8157> VIA 300M, 64M, 8.4G
<onlylove> 第一台winxp欧耶……那时候有vista但是没装
<iMadper> onlylove: 第二台就用的xp了, 赛扬三
<iMadper> 错了, 赛扬800.....
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 中国区负责霓虹和棒子，还有呆湾和香港
<onlylove> 其实我第一台是双系统的
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 于是就有各种小语种的人员
<onlylove> iMadper: 图拉丁么？
 * adam8157 我会胶东方言, 可以么
<onlylove> 我记得那时候大概是lenny还是啥的
<adam8157> onlylove: 上次见面没跟你说方言啊, 失败
<onlylove> 反正是debian testing
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦，无所谓了，烟台那边方言和普通话很近
<adam8157> onlylove: 外乡人不觉得...
<onlylove> adam8157: 老实说，我大伯在烟台住，我在他那都是讲普通话，因为他和我讲
<adam8157> onlylove: 对烟台的印象就是窄, 和修路
<adam8157> onlylove: 风景倒是不错
<onlylove> adam8157: 烟台那边还成吧，我家那边路其实……也就那么回事，算烟台比较宽的，但是也经常堵
<onlylove> 我其实想问，SA也有外包么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 为了能听懂倒鸭子么？ lol
<onlylove> 我觉得惠普这东西对我来说是一次机会，
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 对方没事儿吧
<gfrog_away> onlylove: onlylove 乃要做SA，这个不错 http://www.linkedin.com/nhome/nus-redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Elinkedin%2Ecom%2Fjobs%3FviewJob%3D%26jobId%3D6334346%26goback%3D%252Enmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1%26trk%3Dhp-feed-jymbii-jobTitle&urlhash=4r-s&trkToken=action%3DviewJobByTitle%26pageKey%3Duscp-home%26contextId%3D424ceb20-945b-4cba-a1af-effcabdf7870%26isSponsored%3Dfalse%26distanceFromViewer%3D-1%26aggregationType%3Dnone%26i
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Join LinkedIn | LinkedIn
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，连接肿么这么长。
<gfrog_away> onlylove: http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=6334346&goback=%2Enmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&trk=hp-feed-jymbii-jobTitle
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Service Engineer,Sr. at Yahoo! in China-Beijing-Haidian - Job | LinkedIn
<gfrog_away> adam8157: lol
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 海淀……好远的样子
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 乃不在帝都？
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我在东城和朝阳交界的地方住，到中关村一小时地铁
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 这都不算远。
<gfrog_away> onlylove: iMadper 童鞋住通州来村儿里上班
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我记得我当初在知春路的时候，有个妹子在河北住
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 也不能算妹子了吧，都有孩子了
<onlylove> gfrog_away: Strong programming skills in one or more of: Perl, Python,
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 这个真心难
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 在学perl，但是学的云里雾里的
<adam8157> onlylove: 听JD吓唬还不吃饭了
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 至今不知道perl是做啥的
<gfrog_away> onlylove: python速成啊。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 就是 cc onlylove
 * gfrog_away 管他那么多，乱投一气总能找到脑波相同的，lol
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 那简历注水不，不注水怕人不要你
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 乃注水之后能忽悠过技术面就木问题
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 关键是看乃和面试官对不对脾气
<adam8157> onlylove: 要写的让HR看起来很厉害, 又让技术人员觉得很实在
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 好纠结，这不是还是看面试官对你的简历和人看着顺眼不
<onlylove> adam8157: 这点真心难
<adam8157> onlylove: 写的简洁些, HR觉得你逼格高, 技术人员觉得你实在
<onlylove> adam8157: 丫的我写得简单了HR不理我，技术嫌我写得太少
<onlylove> adam8157: 我这算是怎么混的
<adam8157> onlylove: 注意提升逼格
<onlylove> adam8157: 求指点
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 注意不要投中文简历。然后逼格就会暴涨
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 双语的还是单英文
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 跟你要中文简历的时候，告诉丫，对不起，哥只有英文简历。 lol
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 要不要我找学日语的妹子给来份霓虹文的
<adam8157> onlylove: 我的简历只有名字三个字是中文的
<onlylove> adam8157: 好吧，了解
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 表示连中文名儿都木写。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 放括弧里嘛
<onlylove> 说起来我在TI上班的时候看实习生的简历真有不少纯英文的
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥!!!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: linkedin上也能这么写？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: pdf的
 * gfrog_away 都木单独准备简历，直接扔linkedin上。
<onlylove> 那时候因为IT要给实习生发电脑，所以实习生简历都会看到
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧，壕
<onlylove> 我在考虑HP那HR给我的邮件里面没有中国字，我干脆也回一封没中国字的好了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，alt+.是重复上条命令的最后一个参数嘛，有木有快捷键可以选复制上条命令的第几个参数？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 试试alt 1, 2, 3
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 绑终端上了 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好像不对
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我忘了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不过貌似不绑也没效果，按过之后提示符变成（arg 1）之类的括号，然后就啥也木有了。
<adam8157> 下线, 羞愧的离开
 * gfrog_away 
 * gfrog_away 。。。
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于thunderbird运行权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447036 我最近装了gnome3版本的13.04，之后就出现了thunderbird和stardict无法直接运行的问题（软件都是在ubuntu软件中心装的，在unity上没有问题），只要一启动就闪退。必需以alt+f2后输入gkso前辍才行运行。最郁闷的是以root权限运行后没办法
<rolin> 大家用ubuntu感觉怎么样啊，我感觉比windows桌面发热量更大啊
<rolin> 没有人吗
<mk3548208> rolin, 这个都是这样的，电源管理不行，加x资源占用大
<rolin> 感觉比windows热太多了
<rolin> 编译了内核还是这样
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: cpupower
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: cpufreq
<rolin> 都编译进去了
<rolin> 你们现在用的ubuntu感觉比windows下发热量大还是小啊
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: 编译进去了不用 不是一样的么
<rolin> 还要再安装软件？
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: /etc/cpufreq.conf
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: 看配置
<stmsgebjgd> rolin: 另外要起用
<rolin> 现在去ubuntu下面看看
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ofan 起床了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 德国佬，下月我来德国开会，要1664么
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你去哪里开会？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: frankfort
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 我了个去
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 开车3个小时
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这么近
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 回来就是6个小时
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 还近？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 废话，我开到巴黎5小时，然后再开一小时到机场，然后坐1小时飞机，我都没闲远
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你是真汉子
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 开5个小时车的话 我就吐了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 中途歇歇，逛逛，多舒服
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 反正你那里不限速，1个小时飙过来
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你知道的 德国的高速 开多了难受
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我开过，再不开了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 主要是心理不平衡
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 我倒是希望路上的时候有人开车 我才不开车
 * stmsgebjgd 买个面包吃去
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 中午就吃个面包？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 老婆不准备爱心午饭？
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 减肥中
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 喝多了咖啡 没胃口
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 公司附近的食堂做的东西越来越差  连德国人都没法忍受了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 德国还真没啥好吃的，也就burgerking还行
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 你错了 你要去好的面包房
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 面包房的东西其实才是精髓
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 甜的？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 跪求一个My-3D-new.profile.tar.gz http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447038 跪求一个My-3D-new.profile.tar.gz！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 laiqinghao — 2013-08-06 19:27
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 咸的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 那还行，甜的就真吃不下了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 甜的是早餐
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 午餐都是咸的  好的面包房 确实很不错  亚洲人都能接受
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥 吃的啥午餐？？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10用fcitx-sogoupinyin有BUG？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447039 打字过快或者乱打一下就会狂占CPU和内存，最高占了5.9G内存。。。 oh my god! fcitx -version:4.2.7 见图：100%CPU。。1.多G内存
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 你猜
<abinex> 汉堡
<abinex> 你不吃
<abinex> 你不吃肉
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你吃面条
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 面包
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用新立得删除软件怎么删除那些依赖关系的软件包啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447041 昨天为了fan墙给自己装了wine发现fg什么的还是不好用所以打算删掉，安装时新立得提示要安装很多依赖关系软件包，那删除的时候怎么把他们全部删掉啊，删除时没有什么提示。 各位破墙都用什么东西赖？我fg
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu中的内置用户rtkit作什么用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447042 我在查看passwd文件时发现有一行如下： rtkit:x:111:122:RealtimeKit,,,:/proc:/bin/false 然后我找了好久，才在Google找到这一句： Realtime Kit enables realtime scheduling for the PulseAudio daemon 有没有人帮我解释下，不仅仅是翻译啊 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> > gbqj1986 — 2013-08-06 20:09 </content
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 决定淘一个montbell了
<iMadper> freeflying: ^^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447044 img.png大概意思好像是： 更新信息过时了，可能因为网络问题或仓库不长久支持。 怎么办？？？ <img src="http://forum
<bluezd> iMadper: 大象
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸
<freeflying> iMadper: montbell是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 羽绒服... 我在纠结是montbell还是OR
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 同问
<freeflying> iMadper: 日淘？
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog_away: freeflying: 还没想好... 想买个排骨羽绒服过冬
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 吃完了，蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<adam8157> bluezd: 撸
<iMadper> adam8157: 早~
<adam8157> iMadper: 早
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃看错了，是 iMadper 要日淘
 * adam8157 俯卧撑搞得全身大汗
<iMadper> 汉
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啪啪啪搞到一身汗嘛？
<bluezd> iMadper: 你要日淘啥？
<iMadper> bluezd: 羽绒服.
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 俯卧撑...
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> http://www.030buy.com/asin/B004ZJPSGI  日淘要850啊...
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 萌购 - FILCO Majestouch NINJA USB&PS2両対応 USアスキー配列87キー・前面印刷 Nキーロールオーバー対応 独CherryMX茶軸スイッチメカニカルキーボード ブラック FKBN87M/EFB2
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐!
<bluezd> adam8157: 多长时间 ?
<adam8157> roylez_: momo
<adam8157> bluezd: 日淘? 一周多点
<roylez_> adam8157: 替我准备的高管职位呢？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你开始日淘了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我司庙太小, 去问 iMadper & bluezd
<adam8157> roylez_: 没, 就是看看
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞得跟个逛淘宝的娘们一样啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我不是问这个 ......
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天去开了融资融券
 * bluezd 拜各位壕们
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃准备下单时告诉我下啊，看能不能帮你凑点啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 得看差价大不大
<adam8157> bluezd: 俯卧撑? 一两分钟50个, 隔5分钟再来50个
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，好吧，啧啧
<iMadper> freeflying: 因为, 有可能我直接改OR的排骨了... 就是不知道排骨过冬够不够...
<bluezd> adam8157: 融科下面的健身房没了
<adam8157> bluezd: 改成啥了
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 哈？  中体倍力关了？
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 还好木办卡
<adam8157> 顺手打出"傻乐"... cc roylez_
<bluezd> adam8157: gfrog_away 是啊，融科地下整改，好象有个电影院
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 除了食堂和东坡家剩下的全撤了
 * bluezd 融科南楼的妹子质量确实好
<iMadper> bluezd: 跟你有关系?
<adam8157> roylez_: 你干啥呢
<bluezd> iMadper: 没关系
 * adam8157 背单词背的很痛苦
<adam8157> iMadper: 竞争关系
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 靠谱吗?  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.130.jY9ssd&id=19084395857
 * adam8157 真相了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 现货 Outdoor Research Men's Virtuoso Jacket户外防水羽绒服-淘宝网
<iMadper> adam8157: 你呀, 知道的太多, 说的太多. 不好~  lol~
 * bluezd 听歌听到难以自拔
<iMadper> bluezd: 最后今晚
<adam8157> iMadper: 羽绒服... uniqlo的随便穿穿算了 海淘多费劲
<freeflying> iMadper: 你主要是啥运动呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 我已然淘宝了... 因为我发现, 淘宝的海涛, 现货的也不贵.
<adam8157> iMadper: 这时候就买羽绒服啊...
<iMadper> freeflying: 没啥特别的运动, 就是为了保暖
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在买便宜呀
<adam8157> freeflying: 问他运动? 他现在是个胖子
<iMadper> adam8157: 反季促销
<iMadper> adam8157: 你呀, 知道的太多, 说的太多. 不好~
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在周三还是去打乒乓球的
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 你啊，naive，咋不去sohu楼看？
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 早去过了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: sohu赞!
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 去吃饭, 凡是漂亮妹子, 都挂着sohu的工牌
<adam8157> 融科真是高档社区
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 啧啧
<adam8157> iMadper: 出门戴工牌... 有多热爱公司
<iMadper> adam8157: 真的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 可能sohu待遇/环境好, 有自豪感
 * bluezd 为啥我就不愿意戴那玩意呢？
<iMadper> bluezd: 因为你丫是rh, 要是换成google, 你丫就愿意带了
<freeflying> iMadper: 怕冷主要是你运动少了
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 让我挂腰上没事，挂脖子上？ 滚粗
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 好吧... 我没周三有个捡球运动..
<freeflying> iMadper: 我这一大把年纪冬天只一件
<freeflying> t
<freeflying> +防寒服
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 你别大喘气呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我以为你就一件t呢....
<freeflying> iMadper: 跑步吧
<adam8157> hahaha
<iMadper> freeflying: 正在考虑.
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有好时间+ 路线.
<freeflying> iMadper: 跑起来吧
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B0085HC0Q2&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B0085HC0Q2&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Plantronics 缤特力-Plantronics 缤特力 BackBeat GO 入耳式蓝牙耳机(黑)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，啥时候教我游泳吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 又是蓝牙... 你不是有蓝牙了吗?
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是立体声的
<adam8157> freeflying: 行啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过我只是给你看看，我不买
<bluezd> iMadper: sohu 他们平常讨论的是汽车香水和包，我们讨论的是 RHEL .......
<freeflying> adam8157: 来奥林匹克水上公园
<iMadper> bluezd: 谁讨论rhel? 我都不用那货
<adam8157> freeflying: 远, 贵, 人多...
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 我对蓝牙没啥兴趣呀...
<freeflying> adam8157: 非周末啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 远啊
 * iMadper 土豪, 你们慢聊. 我去做八分钟去
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 你们最近有 team-building 吗 ?
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 吃过一次烤肉
<iMadper> bluezd: 你们去hlg?
<bluezd> iMadper: 你完事了 ?  真快
<iMadper> bluezd: 还没做呢...
<iMadper> bluezd: 墨迹了一下
<bluezd> iMadper: 时间是怎么控制的 ?
<adam8157> "完事"两个字用得好
<iMadper> bluezd: 跟着视频....
<adam8157> 看7分50秒视频
<bluezd> iMadper: 注意身体
<adam8157> iMadper: 腹肌撕裂者?
 * bluezd lol
<adam8157> bluezd: 一看你就不纯洁
<bluezd> adam8157: 我咋了 ?
<freeflying> adam8157: 我接你好了
 * adam8157 最近吃得多, 腹肌又得动一动才看得到了...
<adam8157> freeflying: 我也就只是连续三四百米的水平...
<freeflying> adam8157: 你教会我就行了啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying 贵司的系统难道默认连grub界面都不给了嘛？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying 启动的时候有啥秘籍能调出grub菜单来？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: grub2啊，shift
<adam8157> gfrog_away: shift和esc
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 按esc失败
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 对应bios和uefi
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这么gaoji
<freeflying> adam8157: 要同时按？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我都是一起按, 懒得分辨是bios还是uefi  cc freeflying
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 原来fedora的grub2渣多了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: gaoji
 * adam8157 站起来四块腹肌, 坐下来只看得到肉, 悲哀啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: linux for human being啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 噗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我已经reboot4次了，还没按出来找到grub菜单呢。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: å·¦shift
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你是虚拟机
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还好13.04的server版启动快关机快
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这都被你猜到了 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我们的libvirt更新的真慢啊
 * gfrog_away 难道要在seabios阶段就按，擦
 * gfrog_away 这技巧太难掌握了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 今天跟着个要跑北马的跑了2km，耗时10m多点
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 渣渣，别用了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cool
<iMadper>  adam8157: bluezd 不许黑我!
<adam8157> iMadper: 你竟然...看懂了...
 * gfrog_away 原来是seabios出来的的时候就按住shift
<happyaron>  gfrog_away lol
<bluezd> iMadper: 手疼吗 ?
<happyaron> gfrog_away: gaoji啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
 * iMadper 你们妹妹的
<iMadper> bluezd: 明儿去打球不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是, 是八分钟腹肌
<adam8157> iMadper: 比利?
<bluezd> iMadper: 去啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 我一个半月的成果，减了3kg, 现在能跑10Km+
<adam8157> bluezd: 羽毛球运动量大得多 iMadper
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃这么年轻，肯定行
<adam8157> roylez_: http://money.163.com/api/13/0806/14/95JQ53HE002540BQ.html#from=money_index
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 宁波35万天价年薪招聘赴澳大利亚饲养员_网易财经
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道叫啥, 是个假人...
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩,好!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好工作啊，养神马？ 树袋熊嘛？
<adam8157> iMadper: 那就是8分钟给你比利般的腹肌
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 牛, 奶牛
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天看新闻，加拿大搜刮中国保姆，年薪rmb 15万，可以得绿卡，雅思要求 3.5 分
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 我觉得有效果, 但是不减肉...
<adam8157> roylez_: 薪水太低
<iMadper> roylez_: 所以你要去了?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天还有放心奶可以喝，啧啧。
<roylez_> iMadper: 你做个手术去了吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 准备买个臂力器
<iMadper> roylez_: 所以你可以直接去?
<adam8157> bluezd: 打人?
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> roylez_: 不给
<bluezd> adam8157: 练啊，我从高中开始就练那玩意儿了，40KG, 以前可以一次 100 个
<adam8157> bluezd: 慢速的话还可以
<adam8157> roylez_: gfrog_away http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bf049435gw1e7d3oyvvu1g20c80d740f.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<roylez_> adam8157: iMaper那个渣呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 问 bluezd
<roylez_> adam8157: 睡觉去了...
<freeflying> roylez_: 这么早啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 啥时候去武汉你请客
 * gfrog_away 死基铛竟然跑了。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron ubuntu的内核不支持init=xxx的kernel cli嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron 我加上init=/bin/sh，退出的时候竟然kenrel panic了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不知道啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我知道debian支持
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: shoot, ubuntu早就改用upstart了
<freeflying> 不是sysv的那套
<happyaron> freeflying: RHEL也支持啊，upstart的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，对哈。忘了这事情了。
<freeflying> happyaron: RHEL的upstart多老了啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: RHEL还是sysv吧？ 哪个版本的rhel有upstart？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 上一题的答案整出来了？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: el5 吧
 * gfrog_away upstart-0.6.5-12.el6.x86_64 妈蛋，是真的。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: el6
<happyaron> 不是el5
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我土鳖了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 但貌似只用了sysv的兼容模式
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 正琢磨肿么优雅地在grub2和upstart加持之后能直接开机修改root密码呢。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: fedora又挖了个systemd大坑
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 尼玛有rescue 模式
<happyaron> freeflying: 估计el7能用上systemd么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: RHEL7就是systemd啊，又是大变化。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: rescue需要root密码的叔儿
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 有消息说el7用systemd？
<freeflying> happyaron: 他们内部的roadmap
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我的消息不够准确嘛？ lol
<happyaron> freeflying: ubuntu的rescume和friendly-recovery在真正遇到问题的时候都废柴啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是init=/bin/bash最有效
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying RHEL7 based on Fedora19
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 够准
<happyaron> ok
<freeflying> happyaron: /加密怎么办
<freeflying> 真正有安全需求的都得文件系统加密的
<happyaron> freeflying: 木有遇到过，我觉得还不如物理看严点……
<happyaron> freeflying: 再说加密的应该是数据，不是 /
<gfrog_away> freeflying: recover 模式搞不定忘掉root密码的情况的。
<freeflying> happyaron: 不同的安全等级
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 可以吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道只有安装盘的recovery模式了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不行，刚试过，要root密码。
<happyaron> freeflying: 那样的安全等级，可以给grub加个密码，没必要在这里搞个recovery mode而不允许指定init
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我前两天还试了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ... 乃直接在grub里选的recovery mode嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还是有啥grub秘籍？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 貌似是啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不行滴。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: askubuntu吧
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ubuntu-devel里问cjwatson lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: How do I reset a lost administrative password? - Ask Ubuntu
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 13.04 木有root和netroot了，都问密码的。
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 貌似只能暴力init=/bin/bash了
<guang> ubuntu有没有代理软件客户端？可以全局代理的，不用一个程序一个程序开代理
<Chaos`Eternal> tsocks
<Chaos`Eternal> apt-get install tsocks
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好吧，为了避免panic，只好祭出sysrq重启了 @_@
<jxweng> aria2c 为什么磁力跟bt下载不了,web跟ftp都可以.
<biergaizi> 还有没睡的 Ubuntu 党吗……
<biergaizi> 看来得去英文频道了……
<biergaizi> 偏偏这个时候需要 Ubuntu 下的一个默认参数，晕……
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:07
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 不得不说，水果的macos确实是最好用的 *nix 桌面系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447047 媳妇买了个Air，蹭着用了用mac系统，不得不说个人这个东西开源环境和商业公司没法比。相比起来水果系统要比ubuntu强很多。说说优点，也是小U应当改进的地方 1. 稳定。反正用了几天了，基本不需要折腾，完全没
<Meowoo> knownbad, 奥巴马要在网上回答网民的问题
<knownbad> So?
<Meowoo> knownbad, https://plus.google.com/105479712798762608629/posts/YjDGxwfAKgF 是这意思吗
<Meowoo> 没理解错
<Meowoo> 吧
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: The White House - Google+ - Today, President Obama laid out his plan to help…
<knownbad> 是的。
<knownbad> 你也可以问但有助理过滤的。
<Meowoo> 你回不回答来自中国网民的提问？ => Do you answer question form china?  是这么问么？
<Meowoo> Do you answer question from chinese people?
<knownbad> Yes, you may ask that.
<knownbad> That's fine too.
<knownbad> China得大写。
<Meowoo> Ok, i reply that.
<Meowoo> thx
<knownbad> Welcome.
<Meowoo> 然后动员人去问
<knownbad> 小心自个的上网被封了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 好像不大对额
<tuzki> 都特么这么早。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 礼貌怎么称奥巴吗的
<knownbad> President Obama.
<Meowoo> 会不会怎么问
<Meowoo> 奥巴马总统会不会回答来自中国的问题？
<knownbad> 给个句子。
<Meowoo> Will President Obama answer question from Chinese people?
<Meowoo> 酱紫么
<Meowoo> 是 do... will... would... should...
<Meowoo> 哪个额
<knownbad> President Obama,
<knownbad> Will you answer questions from Chinese people?
<knownbad> 给个称呼再问。
<Meowoo> 额，thx
<Meowoo> thx
<knownbad> 基本上，可以以第一人称或是第三人称来问。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 后面加个 thx 额
<knownbad> 没事，人家知道你中国来的不会计较怎么多。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我问了
<knownbad> 不行，得正式的说Thank you.
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> Thanks是非正式。
<Meowoo> 额
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-07
<Meowoo> 我想不是美国人问的，不回答的，因为之前闹出在白宫官网请愿的事。
<knownbad> 是不完整的简句
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 我倒不觉得，有个中国来的问得到点还不错。
<knownbad> 白宫新闻会也有外国记者啊。
<knownbad> 但通常挤不到前头。
<Meowoo> 我目的不纯额，鼓动五毛上去，你觉得五毛会问什么？
<knownbad> 虾米是五毛？
<Meowoo> 共狗。
<knownbad> 去，小心点喔。
<Meowoo> 曾有一个女的，忘了是问克林顿还是问小布什了，问一些敌意的问题，反倒她自个移民美国，好像还嫁了一美国人
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 被统战了？
<knownbad> 还是来美国深度卧底？
<Meowoo> 不知道，只是知道大概有这么一回事。
<Meowoo> It's been 5 awful years it is clear +Barack Obama has no answers﻿。 这意思是不是奥巴马已经五年没回答问题了
<knownbad> 不是。
<Meowoo> 这老外还真少见多怪，中国60多年，上面都没回答过一次。
<knownbad> 是无法回答，没有答案。
<Meowoo> 是五年来，奥巴马都没有答案？
<knownbad> 还是中国民主厉害，不需要人民投票的。
<knownbad> 大概是如此说。
<knownbad> 小布希不是被丢过鞋子还接住了？
<knownbad> 还是躲过了？   忘了。
<knownbad> 你电脑没给儿子玩？
<tipstrying> 嗨，大家好
<Meowoo> 我还没弄好呢，不过快了。
<knownbad> 哈喽。
<tipstrying> 问大家个事，
<knownbad> 那你去吧，我下班去。
<Meowoo> knownbad, It's been 5 awful years it is clear +Barack Obama has no answers﻿。 这句话是埋怨奥巴马5年都被有清理回答？
<Meowoo> 最后一个问题
<Meowoo> 就是5年积累的问题，奥巴吗都没清理完？
<knownbad> 不错哦，你搞清楚了。。。呵呵
<Meowoo> :)
<tipstrying> 我养的小鸡生病了，缩头不吃东西，嗜睡，是神马问题哇
<Meowoo> ....................................................
<Meowoo> 我水， tipstrying 你更水
<tipstrying> 有大神了解么？
<Meowoo> 宠物鸡??
<knownbad> 有，用手撮他头就会伸出来了。
<Meowoo> 还是吃的
<Meowoo> .......
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 早上起来就为这是烦心，
<tipstrying> 养大杀掉吃了用的，
<Meowoo> tipstrying, 你得去看看是不是禽流感
<tipstrying> 但是生病死掉好多了，
<Meowoo> 那可能是鸡瘟
<tipstrying> 也不知道哪里有兽医
<Meowoo> 影响到人就不好了
<Meowoo> 这我哪里知道
<Meowoo> 不过我这，在困难时期，发瘟鸡都吃的
<Meowoo> 听老一辈说的
<tipstrying> 啊！？！？！好可怜
<tipstrying> 喔，我这老一辈说人吃人的故事
<Meowoo> 那时候没东西吃额，发瘟得都煮了吃，煮久一点就是了。
<Meowoo> 那我没听说过
<tipstrying> 感觉吓尿了
<Meowoo> 你的鸡还是想办法处理一下吧。如果真的是禽流感，传到人就不好了
<Meowoo> 死一啊俩的，可能问题还不大，你可是死了好多快乐
<tipstrying> 喔，今天去找兽医，
<Meowoo> 了
<Meowoo> 还以为你是养着玩的
<tipstrying> 揪心，我本来打算将来好好吃吃解解馋，
<tipstrying> 结果先让我。。。。。
<tipstrying> 玩。。。。
<Meowoo> ...............
<Meowoo> 你在农村？
<Meowoo> 城市好像不能养鸡鸭啥的吧
<Meowoo> 还真有阿拉伯人在白宫的po问问题额
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 放假回家了
<Meowoo> 额
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 准备过年好好吃呢。诶，
<Meowoo> 在农村的话，应当兽医很容易找额。
<Meowoo> 问问其他养鸡的不就知道了么
<tipstrying> 喔，问了一些，说是热的的，我专门搞了一个风扇，还是有这个问题
<imtxc> 我擦。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 养鸡.... 这个频道有人有经验？
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 没有chmod怎么给自己添加的程序授权？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447053 我是linux小菜鸟，一直在研究怎么把花生壳安装到家里的电信光猫上。我跋山涉水，学习如何automake,autoconf,以及如何交叉编译，终于成功把花生壳交叉编译出了arm的版本，然后放到一台上海电信光猫上经过chmod后可以成功执行
<^k^> > 。可是当我回到家，放到一台苏州电信的光猫上后，发现这台光猫上根本没有chmod命 …
<Meowoo> 可能要弄个空调
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 囧
<Meowoo> 继续问额，周围有养鸡的，应该会帮到你的
<imtxc> tipstrying: 有多少只
<imtxc> tipstrying: 自己家里养的话死几只很正常啊，能长大一半就很好了。。。
<tipstrying> imtxc: 经常死，我感觉已经不足一般了快，关键是一直都有几只，死了还有，感觉不正常
<tipstrying> 算了，还是聊点别的吧
<tipstrying> 嘿嘿，
<Meowoo> tipstrying, 看来他是养鸡专业户，别放弃
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 准备拜访兽医，出去好好找找。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 元你尽早解决
<tipstrying> 诶，感觉神马东西调教起来都比Linux难
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 谢谢你
<imtxc> tipstrying: 我小时养的，最多能活1/3
<Meowoo> 谢我干嘛，我又没帮到你
<Meowoo> 女人更难
<Meowoo> 总死几个
<imtxc> tipstrying: 被老鹰叼走的，被猫叼走的，还有病的。。。
<Meowoo> 不好意思
<tipstrying> imtxc: 我的也被猫调走了一些呢
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 嘿嘿，至少心情不那么差了，
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我去睡了，昨晚通宵
<tipstrying> Meowoo: 好厉害，膜拜
<tipstrying> 拜拜
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:02 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:03 
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> imtxc: 早。还是没找到第二个人办卡，虽然辞职了lol
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 这么狠，找不到第二个人就辞职？
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。就是多罚些工资呗。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 凑齐了 1万元现金了。
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> jiero: 不错啊，你工作了才几天
<jiero> imtxc: 1念了
<jiero> 1å¹´
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<roylez_> jiero: 办什么卡？
<jiero> roylez_ 这个公司的会员卡。
<roylez_> jiero: 桑拿？洗剪吹？
<jiero> roylez_ http://www.zgagsc.com/index.php?act=goods_class&cate_id=12
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 旅游 - 爱购商城
<jiero> roylez_ 主要是酒店，和商品。
<roylez_> jiero: 那你干什么去？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 能运行 吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447054 我弄了一下,提示dx错误,不知道有人成功没 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-08-07 9:19
<jiero> roylez_ 试着找几个大学生开工作室呗。
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐你也来忽悠吧。
<roylez_> jiero: 没闲心
<jiero> roylez_ 去老家忽悠。
<roylez_> jiero: 我要养老
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://firstround.com/article/How-Medium-is-building-a-new-kind-of-company-with-no-managers
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ How Medium is building a new kind of company with no managers
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大青蛙。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没有Manager 那么多人吃啥...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 吃屎，狗本来就该吃屎
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席，现在宠物购吃的都比人好。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Medium那链接404...
<jiero> gfrog_away: 社会分工
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 就一个中等博客嘛，没觉得有啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: holacracy，关键是这东西开始流行了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我觉得，这个适合教士...
<MeaCulpa> 每天写几句福音
<MeaCulpa> 还是人牛逼，blogger->twitter->
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 除非这货不用twitter帐号，不用OAuth, 让我一个curl就贴文章，否则都是垃圾。 Posterous比这个好多了，随便写两句发email
<MeaCulpa> 可惜拿货被Twitter灭了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 运行softimage2014.error: /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6: undefined sy http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447055 error: /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest 期待高手帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-08-07 9:30
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为不可控制的总会败给可控制的
<imtxc> iMadper: 搞定了
<imtxc> iMadper: 果然把那两段合在一起就解决了。。。
<jiero> 果然，设计师的网站不同。
<imtxc> jiero: 我的邮件客户端终于 90% 可用了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不容易啊...
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。你是的
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc:lol
<eexp> 一个客户端，还自己拼凑，石器时代么。
<eexp> 一大早，来几个推销的。真tmd精神足
<eexp> jiero: 没找到批量修改svg尺寸的。
<jiero> eexp: svg 尺寸？
<jiero> eexp: 你不是用bash或者perl直接处理的？
<eexp> 是罗。 http://imagebin.org/266769
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> svg的，又不是改一个尺寸。坐标点一堆
<jiero> eexp 真实的天气狂人。。。
<jiero> eexp: 座标点的尺寸。。。都是比例么。。。真的能批量改？
<eexp> gradientTransform="matrix(1.1670287,0,0,1.1670287,-50.636348,-92.248577)"
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> 你看一堆svg http://imagebin.org/266770
<imtxc> eexp: 我需要的那个功能比较奇葩，所以只能自己拼凑
<eexp> imtxc: 乖，别搞奇葩
<imtxc> eexp: 已经搞定了，主要是我懒得在手机上面配置公司的邮箱。。
<eexp> 139邮箱代收pop3的，就有短信提醒。
<imtxc> eexp: 我自动转发到 gmail 然后安卓客户端会提醒我
<eexp> inkscape:zoom="8.0024823"
<eexp>      inkscape:cx="53.98661"
<eexp>      inkscape:cy="31.34764"
<eexp> 还要上网嘛。何必
<eexp> 宅男才时刻挂网上
<tipstrying> 我的电池容量只有93%
<tipstrying> 好纠结呀，
<ugoub> 我facebook 上不起了，各位呢？
<jiero> eexp: 不知道。
<iMadper> imtxc: gaoji
 * iMadper 要买or!
<jiero> eexp: 好像看网页时有个方式专门管理inkscape创造的一堆svg的。。。
<jiero> iMadper:  or 是什么？
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧
<imtxc> iMadper: gaoji 你妹，你能看懂 lisp 的话，1 分钟就可以实现那个需求
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntukylin安装好，输入法无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447057 刚装的系统，装好输入法不能用，重新启动输入法也不行。配置里面就一个汉语。卸载重装输入法还不行。是不是软件没更新的问题？我断网装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2013-08-07 10:39
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，事实上用不了1分钟
<iIlL10Oo> cy
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新手报到，求iqq怎么安装， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447058 教程， 。。，求教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 f92920 — 2013-08-07 10:41
<tryit> eexp, 板子的原理图上怎么能看出用的是多大的晶振？我这里的tiny6410原理图上列出了４个不同频率的晶振
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 怎样设置自己的apt-get 安装源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447059 有几个服务器没有办法链接到网络，所以能不能够建立一个自己的apt-get 安装源呢？ 貌似这样更新多个服务器也会快很多呢！ 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhjhoo — 2013-08-07 11:12
<eexp> tryit: 原理图随便乱写的。看不出的。
<eexp> 源码才能确定。
<tryit> eexp, 最底层的源代码是配置系统时钟的，也没有指示晶振的频率。。
<eexp> 那是源码编写者，不规范。可以根据定时器的算法来推算。
<tryit> eexp, 前几天还发现个问题，板子的原理图上写的nand flash型号和板子的nand flash上打印的居然不符
<tryit> eexp, taobao售后告诉我这是错的，但一直就这么用……
<eexp> #if F_CPU == 8000000 至少这样的源码要写上。
<eexp> 原理图，不在意嘛。
<tryit> eexp, 噢，一直以为这些都应该很规范
<tryit> eexp, 好久没碰板子了，这几天再把之前东西总结一下，还是有一些懵懵懂懂
<eexp> taobao的，多数都是收集一堆源码，显得他们提供的东西多。难得规范。
<tryit> eexp, 恩
<eexp> 定时器的参数，都要这样写，才算规范。#define C1MS7 (unsigned char)(0.0017*F_CPU/T0prescale)
<eexp> 全部都和F_CPU挂钩。修改晶振后，源码不需要修改
<tryit> eexp, 高级。
<imtxc> iMadper: 呐，继续请教个问题， 你用什么同步 google, org-mode 和 mu4e 的联系人的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不同步, 我没同步....
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还没遇到这个需求. 文档里有org-mode和mu4e共用联系人的方法好像, 不过我略过了
<iIlL10Oo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Mirrors : Ubuntu
<eexp> 联系人的格式都没一个规范，哪里能通用
<iIlL10Oo> android里面的联系人是用 sqlite 存的吧
<tryit> http://sale.jd.com/act/gaIhomWjMbu.html
<^k^> tryit ... ⇪ 牛郎和织女都惊呆了！七夕高潮公开课！ - 京东商城
<eexp> 手机的，那是只能sqlite保存，没选择余地
<eexp> sqlite就是无规范的代名词，一顿乱塞。
<Tim> 1
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：编译好的more命令怎么在linux上执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447060 编译好的一个more命令，但是不知道怎么在linux上实现我编的命令，望解答： /* more01.c - version 0.1 of more * read and print 24 lines then pause for a few special commands */ #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #define PAGELEN 24 #define LINELEN 512 void do_more(FIL
<^k^> > E * ); int see_more(); int m
<jiero> 达到中华风情的。
<jiero> 中国风的一直都不是壁纸。
<jiero> 中国风不是都喜欢当主角么。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • [求助]Vmware下Ubuntu桌面分辨率显示设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447063 请教： 本人windows 7 64bits系统，安装了vmware-station 9.0, 然后在其上安装了Ubuntu12.04.2LTS. 进入桌面之后，全屏显示后，屏幕不能占据所有空间，所以想把桌面分辨率设置成1360＊768（本人笔记本的标准分辨率，单次设置后能占据全
<ofan> http://www.zhihu.com/question/21441724
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 如何写代码才能让代码透出一种沧桑感？ - 知乎
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:03 
<Neathword> 为啥得透出一丝沧桑感？
<Neathword> 显得老成吗
<imtxc> 那个问题是不是在 stackoverflow 上问更好玩点。
<eexp> 樱桃妹冯溪
<oldfeel> 请问ubuntu下怎么搜索文件内容啊？
<oldfeel> 比如在 /home/oldfeel/android/apktool/crackme02/smali 文件夹下搜索包含 0x7f05000b 的文件
<Pudge> grep -i /文件夹/* '要搜索的内容'
<oldfeel> 好的，非常感谢！！
<imtxc> Pudge: 现在在哪？
<Pudge> imtxc: 在家
<laoguo> test
<^k^> laoguo:点点点.  13:02 
<imtxc> Pudge: 哦
<laoguo> 10年没用chatl了
<laoguo> ubuntu
<laoguo> 有闲人吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • The root device is not configured to be mounted http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447064 前几天安装了系统，但是进入系统后出现了一些问题，不管是以root还是其他身份登录，所有的文件都是只读的，用命令mount -o remount / ，mount -no remount, rw /试了，也重启过，没有任何改变，fsck过分区，修改过/etc/fstab的内容，都没
<^k^> > 有作用 希望遇到过类似问题的或知道如何解决的学者们给些建议，谢谢你们。 Code …
<imtxc> 有
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 无法进入init5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447065 安装虚拟机Ubuntu server 12.4（论坛下载的，600多MB）, 安装好后启动是字符界面，切换到ROOT，命令INIT 5不能进文字界面，但是INIT 0命令可以使用。感谢哪位大神指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 29421870 — 2013-08-07 13:24
<aaron1231424123> you ren ma
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> imtxc: 据说北京福利不错 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6abaa945jw1e7ctlw35wuj20c80d7wfv.jpg
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> 福利真好。。。
<imtxc> 还有 100% 免费医疗这事儿
<imtxc> roylez: 快到北京养老吧
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: 这图，感觉是被烟熏的。
<iIlL10Oo> 每天坐电脑前超过8小时，能活到60岁就不错了。
<imtxc> inoreader.com 每天给我收大堆重复的的订阅。。。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 每天电脑前 16 小时是什么水平？
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 猝死的可能。。
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 你每天电脑前多少时间？
<iIlL10Oo> 60岁以后不是这里痛就是那里不舒服，活受罪。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 我13小时
 * nyfair 召唤脚本小子
<roylez> nyfair: 求真相
<nyfair> 现有一gbk文件名的zip文件，我现在用的日文windows，快帮我改下仙子的gbkunzip让它不乱码
<roylez> nyfair: windows无解
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: wine explorer
<nyfair> roylez: python3不是跨平台的么
<imtxc> 膜拜日文windows
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: unzip -O
<nyfair> imtxc: 我要玩日文游戏啊
<iIlL10Oo> -O CHARSET  specify a character encoding for DOS, Windows and OS/2 archives
<iIlL10Oo> -I CHARSET  specify a character encoding for UNIX and other archives
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 你根本没理解我的需求
<roylez> nyfair: 男基星不行么？
<nyfair> roylez: 那个是win98用的
<roylez> nyfair: o...
<nyfair> 算了算了，解压出来再重命名吧
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=13209
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ Download Microsoft AppLocale Utility from Official Microsoft Download Center
<imtxc> 男基星？听起来很gaoji
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 这是笨办法，那破软件不支持64位，我还得去弄个32位的winrar
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4c342426jw1e7cx63wq8wj208w1hrtap.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这游戏被苹果给砍了
<nyfair> 抵制zip，应该从每个使用汉字的人做起
<imtxc> 。。
<roylez> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713gw1e7dxbstbjvj215o0xcdt2.jpg
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: zip不是开源的吗？
<imtxc> 我去， 这什么地方 roylez
 * nyfair Phil Katz这个sb还好死得早，这货要不死zip还得风光。感谢天朝盗版软件站让偶们沐浴了winrar的新风
<imtxc> 那记者是美国之音的么
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6d050af1gw1e7dwiq1ni1j20c50m3q54.jpg
 * nyfair 每次见到zip文件开头的那两个字节就想把那家伙从棺材里面拖出来鞭尸
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 正因为开源所以才垃圾啊，要不开源没人用它就不会流行了
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: windows下面用 7z 解压就不会乱码了
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 怎么可能，当然还是乱码
<oldfeel> unzip -O gbk test.txt
<freeflying> gfrog_away: kvm啥时候能支持ipmi啊
<ofan> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20982625
<kves> ofan ... ⇪ 程序员如何用代码写一首诗？ - 知乎
<kves> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 12.12.1发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447070 驱动之家消息 ： Quote: Linux Deepin 12.12.1是Linux Deepin 12.12的修正版和功能增强版，新版本重点解决了12.12发布以来用户反馈的问题，在深度桌面、深度软件中心、深度音乐、深度影音等方面都有更新，并修复了其中的bug。 Solidot消息： Quote: Linux De
<yil> test
<^k^> yil:点点点.  14:12 
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐，现在在家？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/266781 这里最后显示的这个 Mail 能不能改成检查某个目录下有没有文件呢，有的话就显示这个 mail， 没有就不显示
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没启用这个功能, 这个功能是哪块儿代码?
<jiero> imtxc: 没
<iMadper> imtxc: 检查有没有新邮件, 得查一下接口
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不查新邮件， 只是看那个目录下有没有文件
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在的这份配置抄来的，这里的 Mail 显示的是系统邮件.
<iMadper> imtxc: 听不懂.../
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没改动过mode-line
 * nyfair 脚本小子呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 mu4e 算是终于满足我的需求了
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> 不过还是没有完全明白那段配置的意思，凑合用。
<eexp> imtxc: 稍微学点编程，直接藐视这样的功能。
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> eexp: 现在是在 awesome 里面实现的，不折腾 emacs 了。
<imtxc> eexp: 能用了就不折腾了
<onlylove> 啥功能
<eexp> 会自己写，写一个就是嘛。
<imtxc> lisp 好多括号，看着都费劲。。。
<eexp> 随便找一个lib，自己写一个前端
<iMadper> imtxc: 搜了一下: https://github.com/qdot/mu4e-addons/blob/master/mu4e-unread.el
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: mu4e-addons/mu4e-unread.el at master · qdot/mu4e-addons · GitHub
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过要改好多, 他那个都是硬编码...
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在够用了，那个不是必须的
<imtxc> 这两天有啥好电影没
<wuyun> 求帮助 假设223 dddd 5ss 88 6666 sss 6666 55 我想分割成2行 每行4个结果 该怎么做？
<iMadper> wuyun: 你确定是行, 不是列?
<iMadper> wuyun: 哦, 明白了....
<wuyun> 是行阿
<wuyun> 本来是一行的
<eexp> perl
<wuyun> 分割成 223 dddd 5ss 88 一行  6666 sss 6666 55 一行 这样
<iMadper> wuyun: echo "223 dddd 5ss 88 6666 sss 6666 55" | awk '{print $1,$2,$3,$4; print $5,$6,$7,$8}'
<wuyun> 谢谢拉！
<iIlL10Oo> > s="223 dddd 5ss 88 6666 sss 6666 55";  s.split.each_slice(4)
<pewu> echo "223 dddd 5ss 88 6666 sss 6666 55" | xargs -n 4
<imtxc> ||
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"#<Enumerator:0xa9a9ffc>"
<wuyun> 都是大神阿！
<wuyun> 跪谢
<eexp> 其实都是不负责的骗子
<imtxc> awk 那个很负责啊。。。
<eexp> 没对齐
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<wuyun> xargs 这个很方便阿
<iMadper> 对齐个蛋蛋
<eexp> 说了要perl，才是做这事情的。lol
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 把 iMadper招去吧。现在他适合忽悠了。
<wuyun> 我觉得拿自己喜欢的语言解决自己的事情 这样就好。。。 不要非要指定用啥
 * iMadper 一定要用最丑的!
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啥问题吗? 特别好用
<eexp> wuyun: 要求这么低的，以后不要在这里问。
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么问题？
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: awk
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊，我同意你的方式啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我看成很不负责了...
<eexp> iMadper: 你不会\n输出
 * iMadper 擦, 今天还没吃药...
<eexp> 。。
<wuyun> 能用就好阿  不需要多高要求
<iMadper> eexp: 会, 但是为啥需要\n呢?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 猴子和狗 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65a60f20jw1e7d26fq9jij20c8094gmc.jpg
<iMadper> eexp: \n
<eexp> 不说了。这都成
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 瞎了...
<eexp> iMadper: 刚好去替换乐乐。他不干了的
<wuyun> 哇 这个猴子好牛B
<iMadper> eexp: 不去, 魔都, 不去
<imtxc> iMadper: 魔都多好啊
<eexp> 居然在环境恶劣的帝都，敢bs魔都
<iMadper> imtxc: 去问问魔都老婆和魔都丈母娘有多恐怖! cc MeaCulpa
<imtxc> eexp: 雇我去大湖南吧
<eexp> imtxc: 好。等迁都再说
<imtxc> eexp: …………
 * iMadper 求去成都/大理/青岛
<imtxc> eexp: 长沙环境好？
<imtxc> iMadper: 为毛没有重庆？
<eexp> 我住的那边好
<iMadper> imtxc: 不喜欢唱红歌
<eexp> 成都不好。去昆明吧
 * imtxc 求去西安
<eexp> 只是昆明娱乐业不发达。
<imtxc> 娱乐业？
<iMadper> imtxc: 民俗业
<imtxc> 服务行业发达就没问题。
<eexp> 民俗业？是指东莞那种？
<eexp> 海南？
<imtxc> iMadper: 大理，拉萨那些地方是需要领悟人生的人去的嘛
<imtxc> 不是动不动有人就去大理感悟人生了么
<imtxc> 丽江什么的
<eexp> 大理，不是喜欢出国的人才去的嘛。
<eexp> 每天开车出去找外国妞
<imtxc> 。。。。
<pewu> 文艺青年月抛圣地
<onlylove> 月抛？
<onlylove> 我好像懂了
<pewu> 豆瓣上都这么写。。。
<imtxc> 对啊，很多人就是想去丽江啪啪怕俩文艺妹子什么的
<eexp> 。啥就懂了。没懂
<onlylove> yuepao
<onlylove> 就这样
<imtxc> 成本还低，你穿的越烂越二越容易上手。。。
<eexp> 。
<imtxc> 都不需要车跟酒店。。。。
<imtxc> 最关键的是，还不用负责，大家都是文艺青年嘛
<onlylove> 现在的妹子都怎么了
<eexp> imtxc: 你说的文艺，是不要钱的意思？
<onlylove> eexp: 私下里认为是2B的意思
<onlylove> eexp: 或者杀马特
<eexp> 可能有交集
<imtxc> eexp: 不要钱的2b
<eexp> imtxc: 你映射 iMadper?
<imtxc> eexp: 凤凰也有这样的地方？
<eexp> 胆子真大
<nyfair> imtxc: 不不不，那种有染病风险
<eexp> nyfair: ..
<onlylove> ……
<imtxc> nyfair: 我说的是感情上的负责啊，没有心理负担
<nyfair> imtxc: 小学生最高
<eexp> @@@
<onlylove> 果然放暑假了么
<imtxc> eexp: 不许挑拨啊
<eexp> 难道你lag了？
<eexp> 谁说 nyfair是妹子的
<imtxc> 大家都说是啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 你不知道，现在营养好一来小学生发育没多大问题，二来还大多秀逗喜欢装逼，三四年级就老公老婆叫了
<eexp> 谁验证过
<onlylove> eexp: 他们都说是，我不知道，就跟着说了
<imtxc> 没有验证过。。。
<eexp> 都知道染病风险啊。
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道现在发育提前了？
<imtxc> nyfair: 求验证。
<imtxc> onlylove: 前几天，路上见俩小学生，然后我对校长有点理解了啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道发育真的提前了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少那种穿着
<eexp> imtxc: 你又没带相机？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还以为生理课要提前到小学了
<imtxc> eexp: 带我也不敢拍啊，这两天每天电梯里面跟一个超超超级美女挤一起
 * imtxc 出电梯满头大汗。。。
<eexp> 呸。没照片一边去
<eexp> 那头？
<nyfair> 呸。没照片一边去
<imtxc> eexp: 有照片啊，然后我在她在的楼层打开微信，搜了下附近的人。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 热汗还是冷汗？
<imtxc> nyfair: 热
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻啊，手机静音，开相机，多简单
<nyfair> imtxc: 笨，高端洋气要用陌陌
<eexp> imtxc: 约到了？
<imtxc> eexp: 丫没加我
<imtxc> eexp: 但是有照片
<nyfair> imtxc: 上面漏了还是下面漏了
<eexp> 你照片本来不咋地。
<imtxc> eexp: 我微信头像又没照片
<imtxc> 怕摇到同事。。。。
<eexp> 你就一娃娃脸。估计出汗的时候，对方就怀疑你了
<happyaron> ee 的脸一看就一老头子
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> eexp: 主要的问题是在电梯里，我没办法不出汗
<eexp> 哈皮
 * imtxc 只要在电梯里面肯定出一头汗。。。。
<eexp> imtxc: 那要是电梯坏2小时，你是不是会虚脱？
<nyfair> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> eexp: 中间楼层挺 3 次以上我就下去爬楼梯了
<imtxc> s/挺/停
<eexp> 。。这啥症状？
<eexp> 幽闭症？
<nyfair> imtxc: 多大了
<onlylove> 就是那种狭小空间紧张的，应该和幽闭症差不多
<imtxc> eexp: 不知道啊，很严重啊，除非是我一个人在电梯里，只要有另外的人就受不了
<imtxc> nyfair: 你说的大是指什么？
<nyfair> imtxc: age
<eexp> imtxc: 如果是那。。美女在一起关着呢
<imtxc> eexp: 一样啊
<eexp> 也受不了？想跳电梯？
<imtxc> 恩
<nyfair> imtxc: 那没办法了，快去找个基友嫁了吧
<eexp> 严重不正常嘛。
<imtxc> nyfair: 我等 roylez 出国呢啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 他出去了我就跟他结婚
<eexp> ～～
<eexp> 啥状态
<eexp> 我还以为你等乐乐出国，然后和酷胖结婚呢
<imtxc> ..........
<eexp> iMadper: 猛料来了。
<imtxc> 都可以
<imtxc> 只要出国就行啊
<onlylove> eexp: 那个imtxc应该是不管和谁，那怕是模型在电梯里面估计都会出汗
<eexp> onlylove: 搜索下，给他定性。
<eexp> 看是啥症
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是，应该不是那种幽闭症
<imtxc> 一个人关一天我也不会有问题
<imtxc> 只要有别人，就想跳下去
<eexp> imtxc: 其实你要想到，一个人，也有物业在监视你。
<imtxc> 所以不是幽闭症的现象啊
<tipstrying> 噢？！？！？神马情况？
<imtxc> 这个症状很烦人啊。。
<imtxc> tipstrying: 找到原因了么
<imtxc> tipstrying: 现在这里人多了，你可以问问
<tipstrying> imtxc: 还没有，
<eexp> 幽闭恐惧症
<eexp> 　　属于恐惧症中较为常见的一种。幽闭恐惧症是对封闭空间的一种焦虑症。幽闭恐惧症患者在某些情况下，例如电梯、车箱或机舱内，可能发生恐慌症状，或者害怕会发生恐慌症状。
<tipstrying> imtxc: 没有找到兽医
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜壕基铛
<onlylove> eexp: 你还是让他自己找医生去吧
<eexp> 兽医都出来了。。
<imtxc> eexp: 他说的是另一会事情啊
<roylez> imtxc: http://jandan.net/2013/08/07/mr-gay-world-2013.html
<tipstrying> 噢，我和他说的是鸡的问题
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 新西兰小伙再度荣膺世界同性恋先生
<imtxc> tipstrying: 丫解释清楚
<imtxc> 饲养鸡的事情
<eexp> roylez: 恩。 imtxc看上你了。
<roylez> eexp: http://img3.douban.com/img/celebrity/large/53021.jpg
<tipstrying> 大家有谁养过鸡么？我养了一些准备过年吃，但是现在生病了，
<tuzki> tipstrying, 这个...
<onlylove> 会话不是session或者conversation么，那怎么用了个K
<tuzki> tipstrying, 没养过，不过感觉这个话题应该挺好。
<tuzki> tipstrying, 那现在吃了吧。
 * imtxc 5 年养鸡经验
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<tipstrying> tuzki: 现在吃？！？！？全部下锅都不够一顿吃吧，
<imtxc> tipstrying: 不过规模都小，每次10只
<imtxc> tipstrying: 到最后剩 4、5只
<imtxc> tipstrying: 你养很多的话，死几只没问题吧
<onlylove> tipstrying: 不是那啥吧
<tipstrying> imtxc: 要不是为了吃，我才不养呢
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> eexp: ee
<yil> onlylove 要纯洁
<imtxc> tipstrying: 养大跟过年再买的成本差不多了
<adam8157> yil: 小伙儿
<adam8157> yil: 哪呢
<imtxc> tipstrying: 如果不算鸡蛋收入的话
<tipstrying> 死了有2-3十只了貌似。。。
<yil> adam8157: o(∩_∩)o
<onlylove> yil: 和纯洁啥关系，人养鸡呢，万一真是禽流感，事情大了
<iIlL10Oo> 死机了
<eexp> adam8157: 不负责的家伙，搞定重启问题了没。
<imtxc> tipstrying: 你在什么地方
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 死鸡了？
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> eexp: 没, 问他们要硬件文档呢
<tipstrying> imtxc: 算成本的话，感觉还没有买的划算
<adam8157> yil: 现在哪呢啊
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: ..
<eexp> adam8157: 要文档。明显官僚作风来了。猴年马月
<yil> adam8157:　朝阳区了
<eexp> 赔我电费。 adam8157
<imtxc> ...
<yil> adam8157: 可惜家还没搬过来，每天幸苦~
<adam8157> eexp: 你的有修 我的没有啊
<eexp> 额。上月电费，580.. nnnnd
<eexp> 你的也这样啊。 lol
<adam8157> yil: CBD啊, 土壕啊 互联网公司么
<happyaron> eexp: ee 你是个办公室用民用电么。
<happyaron> eexp: 商业电哪有这么便宜的？
<imtxc> yil: 膜拜互联网公司
<eexp> happyaron: 只是混淆了说。电费是家的。bug是公司的。lol
 * adam8157 月底搬家, 惨啊
<yil> adam8157，imtxc 小公司
<happyaron> eexp: 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 又搬家
<freeflying> adam8157: 找到妹纸了啊
 * ofan 求安慰
<eexp> 给蛋蛋点压力。 happyaron
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有, 惨啊
<happyaron> eexp: 给他神马压力？
<eexp> 额。不搞定，就用光明道具。nnnnd
<happyaron> eexp: 买不起鸭梨啊……
<adam8157> imtxc: 两年没搬了, 啥叫又, 之前只是说8月底要搬而已
<imtxc> adam8157: ||||||||| 晕，你不是去年就在搬么。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 记性堪忧
<eexp> 光明道具，怕不。 adam8157
<yil> ad
<imtxc> 不是吧……
<adam8157> eexp: 最后估计直接让台湾ODM用更新批次的硬件了...
<adam8157> yil: yi
<adam8157> lol
<eexp> .~
<yil> adam8157, 哈哈~你在哪里呢？
<adam8157> yil: canonical
<roylez> adam8157: 我也月底搬家
<adam8157> yil: 不是加了linkedin么...
<adam8157> roylez: 来, 搬北京来
<roylez> adam8157: 搬武汉，房租0
<yil> adam8157, 我是指物理地址
<imtxc> roylez: 你不是的都买房了么，还搬家
<happyaron> roylez: 你还在18m么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<roylez> happyaron: en
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> roylez: remote了？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<eexp> 额。乐乐你去丈母娘家？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: g蛙
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<roylez> eexp: 丈你妹
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 炸蛙
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神
<happyaron> ...
<eexp> 哦。你新丈母娘家？
<adam8157> yil: 中关村啊
<yil> adam8157,你现在住哪儿？
<roylez> eexp: 我当啃老族了
<adam8157> yil: 中关村啊
<eexp> 武汉啊。你又没房子。
<eexp> 。额
<adam8157> roylez: 你辞职了?
<roylez> eexp: 有房子啊，谁告诉你没有的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<roylez> adam8157: 回武汉啊
<eexp> 这。。。原来也是地主啊
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西乃不在魔都盘踞了？
<adam8157> roylez: 工作咋办
<roylez> gfrog_away: 交房租烦了
<roylez> adam8157: WFH
<gfrog_away> roylez: cool
<adam8157> roylez: 壕!!!!
<yil> adam8157, 真好~~
<imtxc> 膜拜
<yil> 同拜
<gfrog_away> roylez: 高端洋气啊。
<adam8157> yil: 没有羽毛球和台球 不幸福
 * gfrog_away 球WFH
<eexp> 哪里见过地主还交房租的。是吧。 roylez
<yil> adam8157,反正挺近的，去蹭。
<eexp> adam8157: 你和噶嘛一样没出息。老说现话。
 * imtxc 看不下去了
<roylez> eexp: 恩，回去先买车
<roylez> eexp: 自行车
<eexp> roylez: ..
<adam8157> yil: 脸皮薄
 * imtxc 壕们交流时间。。
<yil> adam8157,没发现。
<eexp> 过多久回？ roylez
 * adam8157 世人说我太疯癫 我笑他人看不穿
<gfrog_away> eexp: 跟我有啥关系。
<roylez> eexp: 回哪里？
<eexp> 武汉?
<roylez> eexp: 22号左右走
<eexp> gfrog_away: 你每日一语啊。在twi
<gfrog_away> eexp: 球带走啊
<eexp> roylez: 意思是24号请客？
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<gfrog_away> eexp: 球翻墙啊
<gfrog_away> roylez: momo
<eexp> 。
<imtxc> roylez: 请客吧，我也去武汉
<roylez> eexp: 请毛，24我在家用小米盒子看Futurama
<eexp> imtxc: 不错的主意
<roylez> imtxc: 请你吃一碗热干面，然后你就可以回去了
<imtxc> 不知道武汉气候怎么样，冬天冷不冷
<imtxc> roylez: 好歹你也是地主
<roylez> imtxc: 家里4台空调，天气有关系么？
<eexp> 武汉，记忆中唯一一次逃票做火车的地方。有感情啊。 roylez
<tipstrying> 呀，有信阳的基友么？
<imtxc> roylez: 擦，豪
<imtxc> 4 太空调
<eexp> 难道是官2代？ imtxc
<tipstrying> 逃票坐火车？！？！？！求经验
<iIlL10Oo> 超过 35度 的城市 : http://www.weather.com.cn/special/hightemp24.shtml
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 中国天气网-专业天气预报、气象服务门户
<imtxc> eexp: 主席是官三代吧。。。
<eexp> 不需要经验。武汉那地方，检票的都偷懒
<eexp> imtxc: 咋3代。
<eexp> 日成啊
<roylez> iIlL10Oo: 京东的送货城市也没这么多啊
<eexp> æ­£
<iIlL10Oo> roylez: ..
<imtxc> 恩
<eexp> 日
<imtxc> .....
<tipstrying> 噢，回来试试我这里神马情况，没有逃过票呢
<roylez> ...
<iIlL10Oo> tipstrying: 就说上车后补票？
<adam8157> 金正淫
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西，贵摸竟然有remote的。。 不是贵司风格呢。
 * imtxc 球工作
<tipstrying> iIlL10Oo: 想法不错
<roylez> gfrog_away: 不给加工资总得有点福利吧
<eexp> 可怜的酷胖
<eexp> 孤单了
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog_away> roylez: 贵司的professional 人士不都是西装革履在办公室里show ppt嘛？
<imtxc> .........
<eexp> gfrog_away: 。。你这啥观念
<gfrog_away> eexp: 难道老土了？
<eexp> 当然啊
<iIlL10Oo> 上海 40℃ ， 靠近赤道的广州才 30
<iIlL10Oo> 广州 34
<yil> iIlL10Oo 什么原理？
<imtxc> roylez: 求请鸭脖子
<eexp> 才2道台风啊。 iIlL10Oo
<iIlL10Oo> yil: 上海人口多，烧能源
<gfrog_away> eexp: 难道18摸也跟敝司一样，一大堆胡子拉碴，T恤拖鞋的屌丝码农？
<eexp> gfrog_away: 反正上次乐乐穿的，就你描述的那种。
<yil> iIlL10Oo:soga
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 大黄鸭要来帝都了，乃可以去颐和园自己割。
<gfrog_away> eexp: 那是休闲装。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我要撤退了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 等不到黄鸭子了
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要去哪
<eexp> 看着都几天没洗的。难道特意换的？ gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你不是要在帝都开拉面馆儿了么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 不知道啊，反正从帝都撤退了。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 去别的地方开嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在住哪 啥时候走
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在住知春路啊，一个月走吧。。
<eexp> imtxc: 去大理
<adam8157> imtxc: 知春路, 什么价
<imtxc> eexp: 大理没工作着。。。
<eexp> 不是有文艺？
<eexp> 知春路，是那会车都困难的那？
<imtxc> adam8157: 我住的地方跟你住的地方不是一个级别，主卧 2000 大概
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以啊, 啥小区
<eexp> 巷子
 * gfrog_away 球remote啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 罗庄嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 你也可以住腾讯对面那个小区
<adam8157> imtxc: 那地方脏乱差啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 对。
<adam8157> imtxc: 腾讯对面是啥小区
<imtxc> adam8157: 叫知春路56号什么的？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 高帅富去万柳住吧。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还住500的床位呢……怎么也住个隔断啊
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog_away 在帝都有工作机会么
<imtxc> onlylove: 住隔断啊～～
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 疼讯妹子很多嘛？ 干嘛去它对面？
<oinil> wine玩windows游戏鼠标很飘， 怎么解？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是说床位么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不撸壕他们组各种招人呢。
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能搬么。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 贵司不去
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃不是说没搬么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 为毛？
<imtxc> onlylove: .... 位置一样
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 贵司不要我啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 隔断多钱
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。 你献身给不撸壕试试？
<imtxc> onlylove: 1000
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 没基会了
<onlylove> imtxc: 带水电网物业？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不带。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那贵了点啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃要搬到哪里去？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 球推网络相关的公司
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 还想在中关村
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 走路上班比较爽
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 国内企业也ok嘛？
<iIlL10Oo> oinil: 显卡驱动 ？
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕有适合渣技术的职位么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我有几个朋友在一些安全公司。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 可以啊，钱够就好
<adam8157> imtxc: 我这儿没有 =,=
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 甚好
<onlylove> 中关村房价很爽的……壕果然壕 cc adam8157
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 钱。。。 一年估计多说也就100k那样。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 多说？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 多说
<imtxc> 少说呢。。。
<onlylove> 10万，月薪一万了……
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 跟超市服务员工资差不多吧。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 一年12月
<yil> 北京不高吧？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 四舍五入下……
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕啊，竟然住的起村儿里。
<imtxc> adam8157: 村里租房得 4000+ 么
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我在考虑学轮滑或者搞个滑板车。 lol
<eexp> 上思维车吧。 gfrog_away
<eexp> 蛋蛋每月多少工资。 adam8157
<roylez> adam8157: 想住中关村了？壕的可以啊
<roylez> eexp: 25000
<gfrog_away> eexp: 那是嘛？
<roylez> eexp: 百分百250
<eexp> 额。这么爽啊。
<gfrog_away> roylez: 100个250嘛？ lol
<sssslang> adam8157: 昨天装了ubuntu server，竟然给我装了grub-efi，折腾了半天机器都没起来……
<eexp> gfrog_away: nnd 穷鬼。这都不知道
<eexp> adam8157: 出来pk
<iIlL10Oo> sssslang: 13.04 ?
<gfrog_away> eexp: 嘛？ 球指导
<sssslang> iIlL10Oo: 12.04
<adam8157> ...........
<eexp> gfrog_away: segaway
<eexp> gfrog_not_here: 赶紧买
<eexp> 。
<adam8157> sssslang: 默认检测你当前是否是uefi启动, 是的话就装efi
<eexp> adam8157: 问月薪呢
<sssslang> adam8157: 那我装了怎么启动不了？
<sssslang> adam8157: ubuntu是在走潮流路线啊。
<iIlL10Oo> sssslang: 不会啊，我安装的时候是 grub-pc
<gfrog_away> eexp: 啊，就是把自己CEO摔死那个公司？
<onlylove> uefi要efi分区吧
<eexp> gfrog_away: 你有心理阴影？ lol
<adam8157> sssslang: bios启动但是安装用了efi?
<iIlL10Oo> sssslang: 我从12.04 到 13.04 都安装过
<adam8157> sssslang: 最潮的必须是fedora
<sssslang> iIlL10Oo: 我也不清楚，折腾了半天才发现是grub的问题。
<tipstrying> 我的笔记本efi不能用
<sssslang> adam8157: 安装的时候压根没让我选grub相关的东西。
<tipstrying> 用的还是BOIS引导
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，我下载的是 mini.iso 可能不一样
<gfrog_away> eexp: 这东西你敢用？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃又黑我大Fedora
<eexp> gfrog_away: 搞几个车，搞一个游乐场。咋样
 * gfrog_away 这个频道里帽帽的家伙真的越来越少呢。。
<gfrog_away> eexp: 不至于吧，快10k的车乃开游乐场，多久才能收回成本？
<eexp> nnnd 没烟了。买烟去。
<eexp> gfrog_away: 上海不是有人开了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译安装gedit3.2.5遇到的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447072 大家好。这是我安装gedit3.2.5的过程。 ./configure检查结果： Code: $./configure --disable-spell Configuration:    Source code location:   .    Compiler:      gcc    Spell Plugin enabled:   no    Gvfs metadata enabled:   yes    Deprecations enabled:   yes    GObject
<^k^> > Introspection:   yes    GDK Backend:            x11    Zeitgeist support:      no    Python …
<imtxc> adam8157: 贵司招测试么
<adam8157> imtxc: 黑盒
<imtxc> adam8157: 钱呢，多说多少，少说多少。。。。
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道...
<imtxc> 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: imtxc 有人反馈说C记的测试工资跟帽帽差不多
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 帽帽黑盒测试的工资什么水平
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 问壕基铛，我有保密协议，不能说。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你前公司黑盒测试工资什么水平
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道...
<imtxc> adam8157: 额
<yil> imtxc, 好像最近阿里要在北京建新基地
<eexp> 完蛋。买盒便宜烟，味道不对了。
<onlylove> eexp: 神居然也抽便宜烟
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 非常酷的太阳能ubuntu笔记本~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447073 SOL-solar-powered-laptop-runs-on-ubuntu-designboom.jpg 视频: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTkyNTU2MjEy.html 原文: https://plus.google.com/+designboom/posts/9KncqnkGbQ7 相关参数: system: CPU: intel atom d2500 1.86 GHz duo core, intel 945gse + ICH7M HDD: seagate 2.5” SATA HDD 320GB RAM: kingston 2
<^k^> > -4GB DDRIII SDRAM (options available) graphics: 1080p HD video, built-in intel GMA3600 graphics battery operat …
<eexp> 嘴养刁了？
<gfrog_away> eexp: 烟神
<adam8157> yil: 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<eexp> gfrog_away: 买那车吧。近距离上班爽
<onlylove> adam8157: 看马云不爽
<yil> adam8157, 我是做底层的，不关我事情啊
<gfrog_away> eexp: 木钱
<yil> 阿里招就要至少3年以上的经验，当初想去来着，经验不够。
<gfrog_away> eexp: 我离公司8km呢，那玩意不合适，还太大
<adam8157> yil: caspar去了ali
<gfrog_away> adam8157: casper在杭州啊。
<yil> adam8157 他家就是杭州的吧？
<adam8157> yil: 浙江的
<yil> adam8157: 我怎么当初听说他转dev 了啊
<eexp> gfrog_away: 我是看你说滑板，那东西危险的
<yil> adam8157,不能remote？
<adam8157> yil: 是啊 转了也走了啊
<adam8157> yil: 当然不能
<yil> adam8157,擦，leo说的对，本地化太好了。
<adam8157> yil: linus来rh北京都不能remote了
<yil> adam8157,能remote的公司，没几个了吧。
<adam8157> yil: 不知道
<eexp> yil: 裸聊不都是remote的？
<imtxc> .
<yil> eexp:...,没试用过
 * imtxc 求工作
<adam8157> imtxc: 为啥要辞职换工作
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们又在聊什么鬼畜的话题
<imtxc> adam8157: 对现在的工作不满意，公司没什么业务了，一天好闲
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算找个干活的公司，不混了。。。
<yil> imtxc: 你现在在哪儿？
<imtxc> yil: 帝都
<yil> imtxc: 公司
<value> 远程主机用不了sudo了，怎么办啊？　没办法重启的
<aaron1231424123> 有人吗
<imtxc> yil: 比你单位还小。。。
<^k^> aaron1231424123:点点点.  16:12 
<aaron1231424123> 有人吗
<^k^> aaron1231424123:点点点.  16:13 
<imtxc> adam8157: 求去贵司做测试
<adam8157> aaron1231424123: rh的... 谁啊
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 黑盒
<imtxc> adam8157: 可以啊
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
 * imtxc 节操有钱重要么
<aaron1231424123> ????
<aaron1231424123> 我说话你们能听见吗
<imtxc> 谁有门路。。。
<adam8157> aaron1231424123: 能, 你是RH哪位
<aaron1231424123> RH是什么?
<adam8157> aaron1231424123: redhat
<yil> aaron1231424123: ....
<aaron1231424123> 我上来测试erc的
<adam8157> aaron1231424123: 快自爆家门, 否则让人过去TJJ
<eexp> 自从蛋蛋走了。rh都省奇葩了？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<eexp> 哦。还有噶嘛。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> eexp前辈好～
<imtxc> eexp: 还有色大象大神啊
<eexp> IsoaSFlus: 。。
<eexp> iMadper: ... 忘记了
<onlylove> imtxc: 小心那啥，恼了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在在哪里工作
<eexp> 都一下午没说话了
<onlylove> imtxc: 人带着帽子呢，踢你没商量的
<eexp> 他不是被TI ti了嘛
<imtxc> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<eexp> onlylove: 是吧
<onlylove> eexp: 和TI有啥关系……
<onlylove> eexp: 外包都这样，人觉得不划算了就不和你玩
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 你是谁?
<eexp> onlylove: 现在啥公司，还没说的
<onlylove> eexp: 走那天那同事还抱怨，好容易争取个名额不用两边跑了
<imtxc> roylez: 贵摸有在兰州或者西安的职位么
<eexp> iMadper: 说不定是你们的傻傻的老板。你小心。
<onlylove> eexp: 现在家里蹲
<iMadper> eexp: 没理由吧.
<eexp> onlylove: ... 去投靠乐乐去
<eexp> iMadper: ceo会erc?
<iMadper> eexp: 可能会erc, 但是不会中文.
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> eexp: TI上班一年没碰linux，啥都忘了
<imtxc> roylez: 帮忙介绍下，然后我就不跟你出国了
<eexp> onlylove: 啊。这毁人的公司
<IsoaSFlus> ti？
<IsoaSFlus> 山东的那个？
<onlylove> eexp: 啥毁人……人不用，清一色的windows，实习生说想带mac来都不让用
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是的, 山东德州仪器厂
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<eexp> onlylove: 是不是只有win，才有的那种监控软件，才好控制，是这原因？
<IsoaSFlus> ti好像很不错的啊。。。
<onlylove> eexp: 我就是好奇，这样，TI对linux源码居然有贡献
<IsoaSFlus> 好厉害
<eexp> 管理内部代码的
<onlylove> eexp: 我觉得是
<eexp> onlylove: 18m说不定也这样呢。你看酷胖
<yil> 弱问ti是神马？
<IsoaSFlus> 德仪
<iMadper> onlylove: 中国ti跟米国ti压根不在一个层面上
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<iMadper> onlylove: 中国一堆廉价劳动sb.
<onlylove> iMadper: 米国的也用windows啊
<IsoaSFlus> 山东真的有德仪？
<eexp> 山东有几个芯片厂吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 那你觉得, 那些内核贡献, 是在windows下面写的?
<roylez> imtxc: 什么样的职位？
<eexp> imtxc: 赶紧说，取代乐乐的职位
<IsoaSFlus> 山东人是不是都用moto的。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 鬼知道……ti有专门的ctrix机器，貌似阿三，达拉斯，洛杉矶和上海都有
<eexp> iMadper: 说不定哦
<iMadper> eexp: 难.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我见过的有solaris,suse,rhel
<iMadper> onlylove: 硬件厂商, 当然要这样了
<eexp> iMadper: 银行的，都是win，还开发程序，最后才去unix下调试一把。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 山东人用nokia
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<eexp> 还整天玩win游戏。
<iMadper> eexp: ..
<onlylove> eexp: 表真相，让imadper怎么继续混
<eexp> 你是说 iMadper 还活在海市蜃楼中？ lol
<IsoaSFlus> .。。
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，ip又变了。
<onlylove> 不好玩……求个wm
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 银行开发用的win 我早知道了
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多linux开发都是用win, 需要的时候才putty过去试一下
<IsoaSFlus> 银行不是用unix的么。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是跟内核开发不同.
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟我能不能混下去有关系?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 哦，是有unix的，比方说sco
<aaron1231424123> 问下哈  你们这里面的都是用的ubuntu的吗?
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，好像没关系
<imtxc> aaron1231424123: 你是谁，是不是redhat 的CEO
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 少数几个人再用ubuntu
<eexp> 好吧，再说一个例子。蛋蛋今天调bug，然后说win那边碰巧没触发，难道2边是同一个代码/机制？
<imtxc> aaron1231424123: 给我给份工作
<onlylove> 求个wm折腾，不要KDE，不要unity，不要gnome
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 你是哪个组的?
<eexp> iMadper: 你更蛋蛋说
<gfrog_away> iMadper: adam8157 乃们好喜欢查户口啊
<aaron1231424123> 测试组
<^k^> aaron1231424123:点点点.  16:32 
<aaron1231424123> 蛋蛋是谁?
<iMadper> eexp: 可能是硬件的问题.
<eexp> 。
<gfrog_away> aaron1231424123: good answer
<onlylove> aaron1231424123: 红帽的？求个sa的工作
<iMadper> eexp: win那边的驱动没触发, 但是linux的触发了
<eexp> 驱动代码一致？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 真的没有办法看到移动硬盘的SMART状态么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447077 我有个 Samsung 的80GB USB 2.0 移动硬盘， 是清华紫光的。如图 但是无法查看 SMART 状态，而另一个专门的Seagate 可以。 除了拆下之后装其他电脑测试还有别的办法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-08-07 16:25
<imtxc> aaron1231424123: 求个 dev 工作
<eexp> 不是硬件问题呢
<iMadper> imtxc: dev, 我也想呀
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 知道了, 心里有安全感
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你已经知道了?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 不是yshao就行呗。
 * imtxc 求去互联网公司
<iMadper> gfrog_away: .... .... 你上边就这一个能管你了?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 我不care这些。能说自己是测试组的肯定是新人。尼码整个RH R&D branch都tmd是测试啊。
<eexp> gfrog_away: lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃害怕qcai套马甲来监视乃么？ lol
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 你让新人知道真相了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不会吧...
<gfrog_away> onlylove: lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 啥不会？
<iMadper> onlylove: 来了自然就知道
<eexp> 赶紧踢了那马甲
<iMadper> gfrog_away: qcai不会戴马甲来这里吧
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 那不就得了，lol
<eexp> 直接ban了rh的
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 能管到乃的都没空在irc上吹水的。
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 不说是哪个组的, 我让bluezd去咬你~ lol~
<eexp> ip
<eexp> 说不定就是不撸。
<imtxc> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/150445619252460.htm
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 后台研发工程师招聘-酷我音乐-北京招聘-智联招聘
<imtxc> 这工作，都要硕士
<eexp> imtxc: 现在人贱的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 看JD的要求没谱儿的。
<iMadper> 酷我都千万用户了....
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 管他那些，自己感兴趣的投简历就是了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道，你和HR是两个星球上的人
<eexp> 能够承担压力。这句如何司法解释
<iMadper> imtxc: 公司成立之初，迅速建立了一支以北大清华的硕士和博士为核心的研发队伍。
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者，你和HR不是一个物种
<aaron1231424123> <iMadper> aaron1231424123: 不说是哪个组的, 我让bluezd去咬你~ lol~
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 还不说?! 放bluezd了我要!
<aaron1231424123> 擦
<iMadper> aaron1231424123: 你在七楼还是九楼?
<eexp> 果然是不撸
<iMadper> eexp
<iMadper> eexp: 不是不撸.
<eexp> 你心里也在测试，没确定嘛
<iMadper> eexp: 不撸干别的呢, 我能看到
<eexp> 额，居然有yaaic上的
<eexp> 估计是一个妹子在玩erc
<onlylove> iMadper: 那把bluezd喊上来呗
<iIlL10Oo> 纯软件开发，可以 remote ，看linux 内核就是这样开发的
<eexp> 说不定是HR的。你明天等领工资开路吧。 iMadper
<eexp> 额。说不定是蛋蛋的前女上司。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装模块问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447078 [b]insmod param.ko后，如何显示模块运行结果 [/b] 源程序如下 #include<linux/init.h> #include<linux/module.h> MODULE_LICENSE("GPL"); static char *name = "lhp"; static int age = 30; module_param(age,int,S_IRUGO); module_param(name,charp,S_IRUGO); static int hello_init(void) { printk(KERN_EMERG"Name:%s\n,name"); p
<^k^> > rintk(KERN_EMERG"age:%d\n,age"); return 0; } static void hello_exit(void) { printk(KERN_EMERG"module exit\n"); …
<onlylove> eexp: 你见蛋蛋前女上司来过？
<eexp> 我只是警示下 iMadper
<jusss> eexp: 女上司平常一定都很忙，哪有时间来这闲聊
<jusss> eexp: 为什么电影里的女上司或女下属都很邪恶，lol
<eexp> 不是蛋蛋不在了嘛。忙个啥。
<jusss> eexp: 跟男上司一起忙呀，
<onlylove> eexp: 忙着找蛋蛋呗
<eexp> 我举报，有人攻击你。 adam8157
<eexp> 下班了
<onlylove> eexp: ……
<adam8157> 谁?
<jusss> 讨厌打雷
<jusss> 现在又开始打雷了
<jusss> 真讨厌下雨
<adam8157> jusss: 下雨凉快
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<jusss> adam8157: 可是打雷打了半个小时了断断续续，还没看见雨点
<adam8157> jusss: 昨晚上一个炸雷, 窗户都抖三抖
<iIlL10Oo> 我们这里已经1个月没下雨了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 有人 渡劫？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，难道是你？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不是
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你到大成期
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 或什么飞升气了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 估计是 七仙女 渡劫 过 鹊桥
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我早就将自己的道行 给废了，
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 自费武功？
<iIlL10Oo> CyrusYzGTt: 360行，改行了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10Oo§ 嗯，还是当凡人好， 不用面对恐怖的事情
<iIlL10Oo> o
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，都把道行射光了吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 要修身
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额。 道行跟 精液 无关，相信我吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 不是精液是精气
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 饿了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ . 也无关， 额，不知道怎么说，
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 吃
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 贵司还有脆脆鲨么？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 都渡劫渡了1个多小时了，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 这什么人
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥也没有
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 难道是什么魔神或某大神亲儿子之类的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 额， 跟时间无关， 跟劫数有关
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你赶快扯一嗓子，让那渡劫之人赶快渡完，别饶人清闲呀
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 额， 不关我事，凡人一个，，
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装win8，重新启动后直接就进入windows，怎么找回Ubuntu启动项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447079 --求助 昨天安装win8，重新启动后直接就进入windows，怎么找回Ubuntu启动项？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickyi — 2013-08-07 16:59
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 跟 七夕 有关
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 除非没有人过七夕
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。那你去干掉牛郎，强撸仙女
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 我是凡人，， 不关吾事
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu关机后自动重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447080 具体情况：笔记本点关机或者是sudo shutdown -h now。系统能正常关机，但是隔三秒左右又会自动开机。唯一的关机方法应该即使长按电源建了 系统：Ubuntu13.04。刚装的系统，要改也是就就是配置了网络连接；pppoeconf其他没动过。系统应该没问题，
<^k^> > 因为我在台式机上也装了，没问题 笔记本型号：联想E49AL 网上查找的原因： 1曾经 …
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 真的在额
<IsoaSFlus> 23333
<adam8157> cherrot: 有人找你
 * lainme 来围观
<jusss> 这是啥意思？  Disconnected (鎮ㄧ殑涓绘満涓殑杞欢涓浜嗕竴涓凡寤虹珛鐨勮繛鎺ャ€).
<jusss> adam8157: 你看懂Disconnected后面的字吗？
<roylez> lainme: 求玉照
<lainme> roylez: 只会这一句？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> adam8157:那个是你么。。。
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 哪个
<IsoaSFlus> 哦。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不是
<IsoaSFlus> 我说的是lainme
<lucky2> ubuntu发热是不是别的系统厉害？
<rolin> 反正是挺热的
<lucky2> rolin: 给我推荐个不这么热的吧?
<lucky2> iMadper: hi
<cherrot> adam8157, 谁找我？
<IsoaSFlus> 我
<IsoaSFlus> 也不算找你。。。
<rolin> 不用桌面就不会那么热了
<IsoaSFlus> 问个好～
<lucky2> rolin: 不用桌面可以上网吗？
<lainme> lucky2: w3m。很凉快
<cherrot> lainme, 早～
<lainme> cherrot: 下午好
<rolin> 是啊是啊
<lucky2> lainme: 那是什么
 * cherrot 除去工作时间 全是碎片时间   这么没意思。。
<lucky2> rolin: 怎么不用桌面啊？
<rolin> 一个文本模式的浏览器
<rolin> 不用桌面的都是服务器。。
<cherrot> rolin, 在服务器上上网你这是多蛋疼
<rolin> 我可没有说我用服务器上网
<cherrot> rolin, soga ~
<rolin> 感觉linux桌面下cpu一般都在10%～20%之间
<cherrot> rolin, 太占资源  为了前卫的视觉元素付出惨重的代价
<rolin> 你们的都占用多少啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 问你点儿事
<adam8157> .
<guoker> 下雨喽！可以凉快会儿了！！
<cherrot> rolin, 4核 空跑 每个5%， 内存500M。。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 那你还不来用stumpwm....
<imtxc> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:57 
<imtxc> ok
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么了
<imtxc> onlylove: 渡劫失败
<imtxc> onlylove: 走火入魔了，现在成了散仙了
<onlylove> imtxc: 被雷劈了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊， 一次掉了三滴血
<imtxc> GRD 司马懿
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在在家你公司还给你发工钱么
<onlylove> imtxc: 到19号呗，如果没有新工作，貌似算失业，应该有赔偿……不过……就那么回事了
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞
<imtxc> onlylove: 你这算年假啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在是没工资的状态，搞不好变没工作的状态
<onlylove> imtxc: 年假是有工资的
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 本以为今年过年回家可以请年假了，这要是丢了工作搞不好又没年假了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的工资到底是谁发？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你工作几年了
<onlylove> imtxc: 说是HP发
<onlylove> imtxc: 去年上班到春节不到3个月，没年假
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我个人感觉很混乱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么都无法正常上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447081 我连接网络使用一段时间就突然会提示，服务器找不到。无法解析域名 ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. From 10.0.1.12 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 10.0.1.12 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable From 10.0.1.12 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreach
<^k^> > able From 10.0.1.12 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable From 10.0.1.12 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreach …
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你来了，跟你请教个问题
<stardiviner> 哦
<stardiviner> 你说
<imtxc> stardiviner: 你用什么方式同步 emacs 和 google 联系人呢
<imtxc> orgmode 的联系人和 google 联系人
<cleamoon__> 你用emacs？好的，输入法怎么搞？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<stardiviner> 据我所知，有一个服务叫啥来着，可以同步这个的，但是google上同步下来的数据到org-mode需要转化
<happyaron> gfrog_away: g蛙。。
<imtxc> cleamoon__: 输入法，？ fcitx 或者 eim 啊
<cleamoon__> fcitx不能用呀
<imtxc> cleamoon__: 当然能用
<stardiviner> 我以前在N900上用过那个服务，我现在没电脑，无法查看浏览器书签
<gfrog_away> happyaron: debian有办法查昨天都装了神马包儿嘛？
<imtxc> cleamoon__: 不能用我用什么跟你说话呢？
<cleamoon__> 当然不能用
<cleamoon__> ………………
<cleamoon__> 你在用erc？
<imtxc> 恩
<cleamoon__> 你不会是改了lc 吧
<imtxc> 不改怎么行
<imtxc> 不然就用  eim 啊，也很不错
<cleamoon__> ……改了不好玩
<cleamoon__> eim不好
<cleamoon__> 没fcitx舒服
<imtxc> ...
<stardiviner> imtxc 你看看org-mode的FAQ或者worg吧，上面应该有现成的方案。
<imtxc> don't 得瑟
<cleamoon__> 是alias改的还是全局都改了？
<imtxc> stardiviner: 还有个主要的问题
<imtxc> stardiviner: orgmode 里面中文怎么解决的
<imtxc> stardiviner: 用什么字体能对齐中英文
<imtxc> cleamoon__: 全局改了
<cleamoon__> 噗……做不到
<imtxc> cleamoon__: eim 不错
<cleamoon__> 输得没fcitx舒服
<stardiviner> 这个。。。。我找到过解决方案，但是没电脑，手机不能看。最近在杭州找工作，没带家里的台式机。google搜索下吧。
<stardiviner> 有谁在阿里巴巴工作的啊？
 * stardiviner  有谁在阿里巴巴工作的？
<stardiviner> imtxc 因为没有git同步，所以也没法给你发github地址。
<lucky> pidgin 可以上qq吗
<lucky> :-D
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<onlylove> stardiviner: 你要去阿里巴巴？
<stardiviner> onlylove 想去试试，业余的二流人员去阿里巴巴找找
<stardiviner> onlylove 现在在杭州找不到还行的工作，突然听说杭州滨江有阿里巴巴，就想去试试。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 今天跑了13km
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 下雨还跑
<freeflying> 要不是下雨估计还能跑2-3km
 * gfrog_away 粗门瓷饭
<stardiviner> 这么能跑啊。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ubuntu 麒麟安装密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447082 我用的是U盘启动，grub引导，编写menu.lst添加的启动项，直接把iso文件放进去 能够进系统，但是需要Log In，用guest可以login，但是安装系统的时候需要输入用户名密码 更惨的是，开机几次都在log in 后卡死了，鼠标都不能动。。。。
<^k^> > 统计信息: 发表于 由 tanhangbo — 2013-08-07 18:43
<lucky> imtxc:  你有没有pidgin上过qq？
 * lucky 人都跑哪去了
<lucky> jusss: 在不
<lucky> ofan: hi
<lucky> Pudge: hi
<lucky> ...
<jusss> lucky: ?
<lucky> jusss: 为什么美人说话
<lucky> jusss: 终于有人来了
<jusss> lucky: 大家都有事现在
<jusss> lucky: 我也有事，你有问题吗
<lucky> jusss:都没下班?
<jusss> lucky: 不是，是有别的事
<lucky> jusss: 你有事就先忙吧
<jusss> lucky: 嗯
<lucky> jusss: 等你忙完了再来帮我
<jusss> lucky: 嗯
 * lucky 其实我很想知道大家这个时候都在忙些啥，为啥我最闲是这个时候呢
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • linux-3.10.5-1,nvidia-325.15-1,看来是下决心了~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447083 linux 3.9.9-1 -> 3.10.5-1 nvidia 319.32-2 -> 325.15-1 不知问题解决没...没有看到bumblebee一同升级，可能仍然无用...不行再 roll back 吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 nerver — 2013-08-07 19:23
<lucky> ab
<lucky> abinex: 回答我上次问的问题
<abinex> lucky:  什么问题？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<lucky> abinex: 给我推荐个桌面系统
<lucky> abinex: 最起码要比ubuntu稳定的
<abinex> lucky: 我现在用的Ubuntu
<aaron466701708> gentoo
<abinex> lucky: 我一直都在用Ubuntu
<lucky> abinex: 这个经常出错哎
<abinex> lucky: 你要稳定的话，用LTS
<lucky> abinex: 我用的就是lts
<abinex> lucky: 要不就是Debian了
<abinex> Debian是很不错的
<lucky> abinex: 你怎么不用debian
<aaron45566> gentoo据说很稳定 怎么不用
<abinex> lucky: 因为我在用Ubuntu了
<abinex> lucky: 硬盘里面有很多文档，不想老是重装系统
<abinex> lucky: 我下个系统就是Debian了
<abinex> lucky: 我已经习惯Debian和Ubuntu通用的命令格式了
<abinex> lucky: 喜欢追新的话用fedora或者Arch
<abinex> lucky: Ubuntu用Gnome2的桌面环境还好
<aaron45566> 1
<lucky> abinex: 我才不喜欢追新呢
<abinex> lucky: 那你就用debian吧
<abinex> 或者Centos
<abinex> Centos也是很稳定的版本。
<abinex> 我基本上就考虑用这几个版本了
<abinex> 那些mint我不喜欢
<abinex> 我要用的软件不是很多
<lucky> abinex: 我一直用的unity
<abinex> 我常用的就是火狐浏览器和irc聊天
<abinex> lucky: 你换个桌面环境，LXDE的桌面环境
<abinex> lucky: 轻量级的
<abinex> lucky: 我现在就是在用LXDE的环境
<abinex> lucky: 如果我用Unity就会老是假死，鼠标点击没有响应，我只能重启
<abinex> lucky: 在LXDE环境下，我从来没遇到死机需要重启的问题
<abinex> 现在一直都很稳定
<abinex> 我已经习惯用这样的环境了
<jusss_> lucky: 有什么问题想问？
<jusss_> lucky: 你想换系统？lfs吧
<CyrusYzGTt> blfs 桌面
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过必须完成 lfs
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 对lfs一点不懂。。。啥时候我也能lfs
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ lfs 比 gentoo 原始多了，， 绝对手动，而且从一开始，， 格式硬盘 分区 开始，，
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 我的客户端竟然对你的那个章节符号有高亮，不亏是xchat
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ xchat +1
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 天气闷热，我们这估计有38度左右
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 据说有的地方温度都到41了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 裸体之 ，
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 我从石家庄回来那几天，石家庄的天气一直都是35度以上
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 进入 烧烤模式
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 你烤熟了，说声， 看看是不是 外焦内嫩的 有 肉香的
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 41度是烤不熟的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 放在 铁皮 上
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 我从石家庄回来那几天，拿个鸡蛋放车外壳上，直接能炒鸡蛋
<iMadper> 同志们, swap要放在ssd里面吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 烘烤时间 62 小时，刚好 下午 2点 收成
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 那车外壳，你手碰一下，说不准能起个白泡
<iMadper> 感觉, swap的空间, 多半时间都是浪费的
<abinex> iMadper: 你需要休眠么？
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 能格式成swap格式分区，都可以挂载
<abinex> iMadper: 系统休眠？
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我是需要最大性能
<iMadper> abinex: 不关心休眠
<iMadper> abinex: 想休眠, 创建个文件就能休眠了
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ chrome 内存 泄露 可以 防止一定程度上的 绝对死机
<jusss_> iMadper: 就2g,又不浪费多大地方。。。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不用chrome....
<abinex> iMadper: 那你留一点
<iMadper> jusss_: 本来我ssd就30g
<jusss_> iMadper: 擦。。。那么小够干嘛
<abinex> 你的内存多大就用多大的交换空间
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ .. 我这里除了 chrome 内存泄露 能用到 swap..没有遇到过。。
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 也对, 我物理内存就8g了...
<iMadper> jusss_: 放 /boot/efi
<iMadper> jusss_: 配合efistub
<jusss_> iMadper: 放不了几部电影呀，那种1080p  7.8G的一部电影，根本放不了几部。。。
<iMadper> jusss_: 我还有个hdd呢
<jusss_> iMadper: 双硬盘？
<iMadper> jusss_: 对.
<iMadper> jusss_: 30g那个是msata
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 我 15.6G 物理内存，， 其中有一个坏的，， swap 5.5G 。。 2G 是 SD卡 ， 3.5G 是 硬盘分区
<jusss_> iMadper: 笔记本双硬盘？神船？
<iMadper> jusss_: msata
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 你swap那么大干嘛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在收集免费的2G SD卡 ，搞 swap陈列
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 2G？
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在收集免费的2G SD卡 ，搞 swap阵列
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 不如弄16GB的
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 15.6G物理内存不是很理解？内存条15.6？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 别人 自己买了 4G 以上的，不要给我的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 有四条，每条 4G
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 16g还不够你用吗？还swap 5.5
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 还搞swap 阵列
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ .. 不够，，
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，你干嘛用那么大内存？看4k足够了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ chrome内存泄露，， 将内存 ，swap用光了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 机器配置不支持4K
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 那换个浏览器。。。ff opera seamonkey 不是很多吗
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 或者试试chromium...我不知道chromium和chrome现在有关系没
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome专用来上 webQQ 不关闭, ff 主要用来登陆各种账号浏览网也 ，opera 用来看小说
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 你感冒了么？
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 再装个vbox用ie支付网银，你浏览器就全了
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 干嘛一定要chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ chromium flash不好
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: chromium没flash。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ 不装，， 我有个 OEM win7 还在
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: chromium想用flash必须去adobe下firefox版的flash...
<abinex> jusss_: 要去挖坟把ie6找出来
<jusss_> abinex: 我有ie6, lol
<jusss_> abinex: xp
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss_§ .. 容易 crash ,,而且，有些功能跟chrome不同
<jusss_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jusss_> 看电影去
<abinex> archl_: 你是山寨的啊
<archl_> abinex: 啊？你说啥？
<abinex> archl_: 你冒充的啊
<archl_> abinex: 什么冒充的？
<abinex> archl_: 冒充jiero
<archl_> abinex: 你找打。
<abinex> archl_: 没
<archl_> ab
<archl_> abinex: 睡觉去吧。
<abinex> archl_: 准备了
<abinex> archl_: 你今天长尾巴了
<archl_> abinex: 不长尾巴不像狼
<abinex> archl_: 长尾巴的多了去
<abinex> archl_: 各种有尾巴的，不一定是狼
<Pudge> jusss_: 别骗别人号码
<Pudge> jusss_: 谁告诉你chromium没有flash
<archl_> abinex: 竟然发现中国的mozilla社区是用现金奖励的方式。。。
<archl_> lol
<archl_> 果然，中国离不开钱么。
<archl_> http://mozilla.com.cn/post/55436/
<^k^> archl_ ... ⇪ 火狐百度知道企业平台志愿者招募火热进行中！ - Firefox火狐中文社区
<archl_> 太高校了。
<abinex> archl_: 恶
<abinex> archl: 你的尾巴呢？割了？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:04 
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要关 erc 的时候， C-c k 关了这个 buffer 就可以么
<iMadper> imtxc: /quit 不用吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是先/quit的
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是 erc 同时开了好几个 buffer ，怎么一次关掉呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你直接关, 他会提示你是不是干掉这个进程, 你选是也行
<iMadper> imtxc: 没办法吧
<imtxc> 好吧
<archl> 奇怪的键盘。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货在 irc 方面，确实弱点儿。
<iMadper> imtxc: 比如?
<iMadper> 算了, 懒得管, 你觉得弱就弱吧
<imtxc> 有时候不给我自动滚屏。。。
<iMadper> 我只是想要一致的管理.
<iMadper> 我倒是没遇到
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc>  nick 补全的时候不忽略大小写。。。
<iMadper> 除非你开启直接显示图片了
<imtxc> 得，不过现在基本可以用用了
<iMadper> 不然, 滚屏我倒是没出现问题
<imtxc> ok
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, nick补全就是忽略大小写的呀!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我这里忽略呀
<archl> 收到了，又一个航嘉电源转换器。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就是我配置还有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat +1
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计是我之前配置别的的时候有所有补全都忽略大小写. 反正, 我这里是忽略大小写的
 * iMadper 继续装机
<roylez_> iMadper: im渣
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<archl> 10插头 29元； 6插头分控 29元；2米的5插头 59元；  2米的5插头+2米的2插头 49元； 2米的6插头 17元
<archl> iMadper: 装什么机?
<archl> ima
<archl> iMadper: 我都懒得出空调房去组了。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.runbible.cn/thread-250683-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 〖已全部收工〗一个初级装备党的心灵独白【大量高清无码图片+使用感受】 - 跑步装备 - 跑步圣经网 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> freeflying: 看名字就觉得厉害...
<archl> freeflying: 我买了一个排球
<iMadper> archl: 弄了个30g的ssd
<archl> iMadper: 哦。我本来也打算买，不过想想，30GB单独还那么贵，算了
<archl> 249元30GB SSD，没意思，也快不了多少。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，30g ssd， 当/用机器起不是要飞起来
<archl> Pudge: 什么意思？
<archl> Pudge: 另外，我以前以为闪存盘和SSD速度是类似的哈。
<freeflying> iMadper: 对你或许 有用
<Pudge> archl: 启动程序快啊，秒启动，我现在一启动程序硬盘先响半天
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 你都是什么时候跑? 我打算明天早上开始跑.
 * archl 的姥爷刚刚40元买了一个奔腾D960填老机箱
<iMadper> Pudge: .... .... 没理解....
<archl> lol
<iMadper> archl: 是贵
<archl> iMadper: 老人做什么运动？游泳？
<iMadper> archl: 散步/太极 ?
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥不理解，现在瓶颈就是硬盘啊
<archl> 82岁。
<archl> 不喜欢散步，
<iMadper> Pudge: 我没理解为啥会飞起来..
<archl> 腿疼
<Pudge> iMadper: 试试就知道啥叫飞的感觉了，我在办公室电脑上试过
<archl> Pudge: 如果都是7zip压缩的也许就不是硬盘了？
<Pudge> archl: 你姥爷打dota不
<archl> Pudge: 不。
<archl> Pudge:你就知道dota。。。
<archl> lol
<Pudge> archl: 啥意思，都是7zip压缩，有啥好压缩的
<archl> Pudge: 交给CPU和内存呗，既然硬盘速度慢。
<Pudge> archl: 那cpu和内存不就吃不消了么，还是ssd根本解决问题
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 看/var/log/dpkg.log
<archl> Pudge: 其实CPU和内存一直过剩
<archl> Pudge: 就是耗电多了。
<iMadper> Pudge: 好吧... 你是想说快, 还是慢?
<Pudge> iMadper: 快啊，你是不是没吃药啊今天
<freeflying> iMadper: 我大多下午跑
<iMadper> Pudge: 你今天吃了吗?
<Pudge> archl: 对啊，电池额受不了
<archl> freeflying: 跑步不热么，还是游泳
<iMadper> freeflying: 你一定要找热的时候嘛... 候总...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我早就治疗结束了
<iMadper> Pudge: 没治好, 反复了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你这是慢性脑残, 得天天电
<archl> iMadper: 找电影测试我的耳机
<iMadper> 电影...耳机...
<freeflying> iMadper: 不就是为了出汗的吗
<iMadper> freeflying: O_o
<iMadper> freeflying: 理解不能....
<archl> freeflying: 出汗只是浪费你的食盐和肥皂
<archl> 还有洗衣粉
<freeflying> gfrog_away: https://github.com/braiden/python-ant-downloader#installing
<iMadper> freeflying: 为什么要放弃治疗?
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: braiden/python-ant-downloader · GitHub
 * archl 觉得雅黑就是弱。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 放弃啥治疗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 药 要天天吃, 不能停...
<happyaron> freeflying: 说你脑子呢。。。lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣, 你来了
<freeflying> iMadper: 下回你也吃吃就知道了
<happyaron> freeflying: 正在做留言里的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我天天都有吃呀...
<freeflying> 尼玛youtube咋这么多广告
<freeflying> happyaron: 嗯
<freeflying> iMadper: 好点没
<iMadper> freeflying: 不停药就没事, 一停药就不行
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<archl> 话说欧美的舞蹈好看的有几个。。
<archl> 其实舞蹈好看的是什么。。。理解不能。
<archl> happyaron: 茸毛
<lucky> abinex: lxde怎么装？
<lucky> jusss_: 我想问用pidgin怎么上qq
<archl> lucky: Lubuntu Desktop
<lucky> CyrusYzGTt: 记得chrome有个专门上qq的扩展吧
<Dante_> 有参加过cisco的认证吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7199a862gw1e7cskopdq6j208m1spn2c.jpg
<Dante_> ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 俗，渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 看完没
<lucky> archl: 你用过吗
<archl> lucky: 你的意思不明
 * adam8157 还是觉得青岛好喝
<lucky> iMadper: 你海淘用什么方式支付的？
<lucky> archl: lxde好用不
<archl> lucky: 和windows xp差不多
 * archl 还是觉得喝酒好无聊。顶多果酒，还是可可最高。
<lucky> archl: 我对xp完全不熟悉
<iMadper> lucky: 找淘宝代下单
<archl> lucky: 那就算了。
<lucky> iMadper: 你没自己海淘过？
 * adam8157 提供代付
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 代付什么价格？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不加价
<lucky> iMadper:我看不下去淘宝店主收的代购费
<adam8157> happyaron: 就是代付而已
<happyaron> adam8157: 接受美元兑换么……
<freeflying> adam8157: 代购不
<iMadper> lucky: 代付而已, 比你自己买便宜的...
<adam8157> happyaron: 美元兑换?
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，提现或者直接转CNY都行啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 主要是没网银……
<adam8157> happyaron: 你自己兑了就完了呗
<happyaron> adam8157: 没网银
<lucky> iMadper: 代付是个什么东西，求详解
<iMadper> lucky: 自己查一下吧, 我在装系统
<adam8157> happyaron: 那你美元在什么卡里?
<lucky> iMadper: 代付和代购是一样的吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 你要买啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 某美帝坑爹大银行里，且无法开网银。
<iMadper> adam8157: refind-efi 挂了...
<archl> happyaron: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁让你扔美帝银行的
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸
<freeflying> happyaron: 留着吧，万一那天软妹币不灵了
<bluezd> adam8157: 早啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 鞋子
<archl> happyaron: 投资啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 又不是我存的……
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> archl: 投什么……穷人承担不起风险。
<archl> happyaron: 比我富有哈
 * archl 知道自己最穷肋
<happyaron> archl: 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你啥时候下单
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没有要买的东西
<archl> happyaron: bitcoin
<roylez_> archl: 给帽子
<archl> roylez_ 。。。谁欺负你了。。。
<roylez_> archl: 废话什么
<freeflying> archl: 给他个绿的
<archl> ...
<adam8157> 这算主动请缨啊
<roylez_> archl: 有先见之名
<bluezd> adam8157: 我隔壁那个老娘们搬走了
<Dante_> ifconfig
 * adam8157 今天去招商搞融资融券关联, 招行妹子真不错啊!!
<archl> adam8157: 。
<adam8157> bluezd: 于是你不搬了?
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，高帅富啊
<archl> adam8157: 北京的几个都在看妹子啊。
<adam8157> freeflying: 真不错啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 跟你有关系吗?
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，基本不般了，那个主卧 2050
<iMadper> adam8157: 那些妹子...
<lucky> adam8157: 你是搞金融的，快告诉我你不是干it的
<archl> adam8157: 银行妹子爱财对吧。
<adam8157> bluezd: 有人去了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 其实也想搬，隔壁那俩夫妻我也受不了，妈的，现在人家好象在厕所聊天
<adam8157> iMadper: 柜员而已
<bluezd> adam8157: 还没有，空着呢
 * bluezd 租房真苦逼啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 略远
<bluezd> adam8157: 逸成东苑是附近最好的小区
<iMadper> adam8157: 还不抓紧? 你老爸老妈不催你?
<bluezd> fracting: 么么哒
<abinex> adam8157: 早
<iMadper> adam8157: 我老爸老妈都开始天天叨叨我了...
<adam8157> abinex: 早
<iMadper> freeflying: ^^ 怎么破...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在都是以傻笑回应一切唠叨...
<adam8157> bluezd: 无法走路上班啊
 * archl 有些多点理解，因为国内很多人喜欢现学现卖，都喜欢混饭，所以希望大家都是混饭的，有个照应——或者好竞争。所以都倾向于挤压研究专业知识的。
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，那倒是.
<adam8157> iMadper: 前些天一直想高中的妹子, 当时太傻了, sigh
<freeflying> iMadper: 破啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 高中妹子?! 啥情况...
<archl> iMadper: 叨叨你换没换女朋友，有没有计划找孩子？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这么年轻, 我老爸老妈催促我早点处对象结婚...
<archl> adam8157: 喜欢上妹子了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 天天叨叨这个...
<adam8157> archl: ...你这句忒歧义了
<freeflying> iMadper: 告诉他们其实你喜欢男的
<iMadper> <archl> adam8157: 喜欢上妹子了？     lol~ 和着以前 adam8157 都是换汉子的...
<bluezd> adam8157: 你又在想你那个同学了 ? 她现在挺瘦的了
<iMadper> freeflying: 那我死的更惨...
<adam8157> bluezd: 别扯淡
<adam8157> 吧;
<archl> adam8157: 。让你提醒了我才意识到这个会有多重意义。
<archl> cherrot: adam8157 现在也和你一样注意到大街上的美女了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 那天上课, Jennifer 代课，她那天老hot了，热裤低胸啊
 * adam8157 发现我高中生活挺丰富的, 我被大学那和尚庙毁了
<cherrot> archl, lol
<cherrot> archl, 我的参赛作品有3张，投票时却只能投一张 好郁闷
<cherrot> archl, 早知道就分3封邮件发给他了
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot: 本来就该分3封吧。。。
<cherrot> archl, 我一封发了3张图
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<cherrot> archl, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3396&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> cherrot ⇪ ti: 参赛作品UK-136：《泸沽湖》 - 官方活动：壁纸设计大赛 - UbuntuKylin技术论坛 - UbuntuKylin
<archl> cherrot: 我那天早睡了，忘记了。
<happyaron> kkbot  启动了
<archl> cherrot: 突然觉的中国风我肯定做不来。。。
<adam8157> 人机转换
 * archl 是那种讨厌文化的人。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 上
<archl> cherrot: 期待你得到一个怪怪的Ubuntu硬件哈
<cherrot> archl, 票好少 喵
<archl> cherrot 投票好少吧。
<bluezd> adam8157: 上不起啊，御姐，我都没敢看她
<adam8157> bluezd: 那那个越越呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 我都把她忘了 ... 好久没见她了
<adam8157> bluezd: 无情啊
 * bluezd 闭上眼睛我最挂念谁，眼睛睁开身边竟是谁 ......
<Dante_> 凤姐
<Pudge> bluezd: 你身边的人真可怜
<archl> cherrot: 多数国人的壁纸选择方向。。。无法理解啊，看过360的壁纸推荐之类的，我换了4屏都觉得没一个壁纸是能用的。
<Dante_> ...
<cherrot> archl, 我喜欢 爱壁纸 这个站的
<Dante_> 壁纸不讲究
<maplebeats> cherrot: 坑货
<maplebeats> cherrot: 混蛋
<cherrot> maplebeats, ....
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年
<cherrot> maplebeats, 骚年下班没
<Dante_> 我现在还没有安装完整DE
<maplebeats> adam8157: 摸摸
<maplebeats> cherrot: 下班几年了
<Dante_> openbox 先顶着，壁纸什么浮云
<cherrot> maivel, 么么哒
<freeflying> adam8157: 来凑单吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没啥要买的啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕壕，我想换手机
<adam8157> maplebeats: N4
<maplebeats> adam8157: 什么时候送我个n4
<adam8157> maplebeats: 等你送我两个之后
<maplebeats> cherrot: 拿到第一个月工资有啥感受没
<archl> maplebeats: 我只要钱。不要n4
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哈哈 我去年买了个登山包，超耐磨
<archl> maplebeats: 我的感受是，我攒了1年钱连cherrot一个月工资都扶不起~
<cherrot> archl, 你瞬间付的起了。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 人生失去了方向
<archl> cherrot: 难道你华光了?
<cherrot> archl, 到手的太坑跌了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哎，尼妈工资一下来，我的人生也失去方向
<cherrot> maplebeats, 有哥们有百度offer 起薪就比咱高很多
<adam8157> maplebeats: 纸醉金迷昏头昏脑了?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 万恶的资本主义
<adam8157> cherrot: maplebeats 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是啊，这尼妈下去我还怎么敢加班
<bluezd> lol
<cherrot> adam8157, 唉。。。没比实习工资高多少。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 赚钱没到我包里来
<cherrot> adam8157, 求包养！
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啊 到谁手里了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 没有呀，实习生工资这次比我们高- -
<freeflying> adam8157: timbuk啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 到你手里了呀，快吐出来
<maplebeats> adam8157: 打我卡里
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我去年买了个登山包！超耐磨！！
<archl> 中国的mozilla网站里提供的几乎都是windows only哈。
<adam8157> cherrot: 啥包?
<freeflying> 有人玩四轴飞行器不
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我去买了个表，也超耐磨！！
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啥表?
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 没懂？
 * maplebeats ......
<archl> 我也没懂。。。
 * adam8157 哈哈
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没钱养你了。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我也是
 * archl 钱。
 * archl 等待工资发下来，就够10000 RMB 了。
<archl> lol
<archl> 做网站的一个 2000 ，实际上用时4天一个。
 * bluezd 求财路啊
<maplebeats> 看到银行的短信的那一时刻，我和我的小伙伴都惊呆了
<archl> 国内的怪异网站。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 惊呆了
<adam8157> archl: 请转账付款
<cherrot> archl, 国内都是拿php改来改去
<archl> adam8157: 什么啊。
<maplebeats> archl: 请把10000RMB打到我卡里
<archl> maplebeats adam8157 。。。你们。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: efibootmgr -d 指向的是啥? 是efi分区?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你的菊花里
<iMadper> adam8157: -d 吃哦那台宁loader
<archl> adam8157 maplebeats 我要以每月500元的工资雇佣实习生呢。
<iMadper> adam8157: -d containing loader
<maplebeats> archl: 大老板！
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: -d | --disk DISK The disk containing the loader (defaults to /dev/sda)
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: 我看了呀, 我是看了之后没理解
<iMadper> adam8157: containing loader? 我没有loader呀....
<iMadper> adam8157: loader不就是efi固件里面的吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: disk, disk, disk!!!
<adam8157> iMadper: 实际上就是说哪个disk里有efi分区
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦...
<iMadper> adam8157: 这tnnd不好办了, 现在usb设备是sda, 鬼知道拔掉之后我的那个设备叫啥了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们的arm server到了没
<iMadper> freeflying: 貌似, 先不买了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 你看的那个 8 分钟的腹肌的那个是啥来着 ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 修改efi信息才用的... 启动的时候不管这个, 也没法管这个
<adam8157> bluezd: iMadper 看得, 叫八分钟给你比利般的腹肌
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦
<bluezd> adam8157: 我现在肚子老大了，不求腹肌，只求能减下去
<adam8157> bluezd: 比 iMadper 大?
<iMadper> bluezd: 没用, 跑步去吧. 减肥, 那八分钟没用
<iMadper> adam8157: 必须的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也就四个月, 他都临产了
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个我不知道
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
 * bluezd 三分钟热血，根本坚持不下
<adam8157> bluezd: 我俯卧撑两年了
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, and?
<bluezd> 我的意志远不如以前啊
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 胖了吗??
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 为啥会胖...
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 做多了要吃饭
<bluezd> adam8157: 练腹肌还得买个垫开销太大，放弃
<jusss_> lucky: 没用过pidgin，不知
<adam8157> bluezd: 我送你一个瑜伽垫
<jusss_> Pudge: 真没注意过chromium的flash....
<bluezd> adam8157: 行啊，那太好了
<jusss_> Pudge: 我都是从源里直接安装的
<jusss_> Pudge: 不是自己下载编译。。。据说下载源码有好几百兆
<lucky> jusss_: 你用什么上qq
<jusss_> lucky: qq2013
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥时候要提前给我讲, 最好是我搬家之前
<Pudge> jusss_: 自带flash，
<lucky> jusss_: linux下面用什么
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，你啥时候般啊？
<jusss_> Pudge: 我从deb的源里装好像没自带
<adam8157> bluezd: 月底
<jusss_> lucky: web qq
<Pudge> jusss_: 第三方的flash就是个垃圾，区别太大了
<bluezd> adam8157: 找好了已经 ?
<Pudge> jusss_: 怎么可能，我就装的chromium，自己就带
<jusss_> Pudge: 我的就没
<adam8157> bluezd: 还没开始找, 但是这儿肯定是不住也住不了了
<lucky> jusss_: webqq可以接收文件吗？
<jusss_> Pudge: 我没从源里装flash插件
<Pudge> jusss_: 那自己下载chrome吧，一样的
<roylez_> bluezd: 3分钟热血，这事快枪手啊
<jusss_> Pudge: ...
<bluezd> roylez_: ...
<jusss_> Pudge: iceweasel还不错，好像是这个名字，我1个多月没开机了，忘了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 最近没有值得去电影院看的电影啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 没有
 * lucky 笔记本温度高会不会让电脑反应变慢？
<jusss_> adam8157: 超人
<roylez_> jusss_: 渣
<Pudge> jusss_: 不就是firefox么，越来越难用了
<jusss_> adam8157: 特效值得你的门票，剧情可以忽略
<jusss_> Pudge: 嗯
<adam8157> jusss_: 我有那么肤浅么
<jusss_> roylez: 特效绝对值门票
<jusss_> adam8157: 特效绝对值门票
<lucky> jusss_: 我也觉得超人不错
<adam8157> jusss_: 而且也过了档期啊
 * bluezd 我至少有一年没去电影院了, sigh ......
<jusss_> adam8157: 你又不喜欢恐怖片，现在刚上映了一个叫招魂的电影，James Wang好像是这个名字，电锯系列的其中一个导演
<adam8157> bluezd: 走, 哥带你去看环太平洋, 虽然也只是特效片
<jusss_> adam8157: 还有阴儿房2，好像还没上映，快了
<bluezd> adam8157: 走呗 ~
<adam8157> bluezd: 中关村金逸, 看你时间合适, 我有票
 * lucky 卑鄙的我2出高清了吗
<jusss_> lucky: 动画片？
<lucky> jusss_: .
<bluezd> adam8157: 我啥时候都有时间，下班 or 周末
<jusss_> lucky: 本来打算看南方公园的，可是看了第一集之后好长时间没接着看。。。
<leemeng0x61> 现在这儿沦为扯淡神地了
<jusss_> adam8157: 你看过地球停转之日没？我刚看完
<lucky> jusss_: 这有什么
<adam8157> bluezd: 看你, 我也一样
<abinex> 什么都没有心情了
<adam8157> bluezd: 因为这影院就在我公司门口
<abinex> adam8157: 幸福大街啊
<abinex> 你们的公司
<jusss_> http://movie.douban.com/subject/2225321/
 * lucky vbox怎么设置成32位色？我怎么没找到
<^k^> jusss_ ... ⇪ 地球停转之日 The Day the Earth Stood Still(豆瓣)
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，周日行吗 ? 周五要 team-building
<adam8157> bluezd: 行啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 周五去哪玩儿
<bluezd> adam8157: 欢乐谷
<adam8157> bluezd: 哇!!!!!
<adam8157> bluezd: 强烈推荐大摆锤!
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini在美国卖多少钱？
<bluezd> adam8157: 你都去过了... 土壕啊
<abinex> lucky: 你看官网就知道
<adam8157> bluezd: 我去过成都的
<abinex> lucky: 买香港行货最便宜
<abinex> 全球最低价
<lucky> jusss_: vbox装了个win7还要装驱动吗
<lucky> abinex: 为什么不是香港水货
<abinex> 哪里有香港水货？
<lucky> abinex: 那你为什么要强调行货二字呢
<jusss_> lucky: 不知道，一直都是win下vbox装debian，从来没有在debian下vbox装win
 * jusss_ "至于Klaatu跟卧底在米国的华裔老先生身上的前外星同胞交换信息，说着中国人听着陌生，外国人以为是深邃的外星语言的汉语，雷翻众人。"
<abinex> lucky: 香港行货还能保修呢
<abinex> lucky: 水货就没的保修了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我打算拿到票后，出去给卖了，然后回家
<jusss_> 看到外星人跟外星人对话时竟然说着生硬的汉语，我也惊呆了
<lucky> jusss_: ubuntu和debian有区别吗？还是你不知道我用的是ubuntu
<adam8157> bluezd: 整个公司啊???
<jusss_> lucky: 不知道你用的是ubuntu
<lucky> abinex: 原来是这个样子
<abinex> jusss_: 你的小伙伴没有惊呆么？
<bluezd> adam8157: 就我们组，貌似隔壁组也一起去 cc iMadper
<jusss_> lucky: 应该没什么区别，不过我也不知道，
<lucky> jusss_: 你没虚拟过windows吗
<abinex> lucky: debian和Ubuntu有区别的
<lucky> abinex: 明天虚拟一个debian试试
<abinex> Ubuntu是Debian的分支
<adam8157> 下线背单词去了
<jusss_> abinex: 我惊呆了，小伙伴没有，只有看naughty america时，我小伙伴才会惊呆
<lucky> abinex: 我虚拟windows主要是寻求网络共享，因为我校园没有linux版本的拨号客户端
<jusss_> lucky: 在win下用vm虚拟win
<abinex> lucky: 你好蛋疼的说
<abinex> lucky: 不用windows，不行么？
<lucky> abinex: 这个办法还不知道行不行呢，因为我现在不再学校
<jusss_> lucky: 拨号客户端？
<lucky> abinex: 没有linux版本的客户端，我没法上网的
<jusss_> lucky: 不是pppoe?
<lucky> jusss_: 学校用的不是吧，要客户端的
<jusss_> lucky: 还是pppoeconf之类的，我记不住
<jusss_> lucky: 不知道
<abinex> lucky: 一定要客户端么？
<jusss_> lucky: 我有无线路由，一直wifi
<abinex> lucky: 买个MIFI设备
<lucky> abinex: 还没找到解决办法呢，不然我也不会双系统
<abinex> 到哪里都能上网
<jusss_> abinex: 干脆搞个3g手机算了，那也能上网，流量你走的起吗
<jusss_> abinex: 3g手机做无线modem
<abinex> jusss_: 必须走起
<jusss_> abinex: 走手机流量，只要有手机3g就能无线上网
<lucky> abinex: 国内流量贵啊
<iMadper> 学校那个, 都是drcom之类的, 有第三方linux版本
<abinex> jusss_: 999GB每个月的流量
<jusss_> abinex: 你那是在美国，走的起，你知道国内都是买的起3g手机走不起3g流量吗
<lucky> iMadper: 真的吗？到学校要帮我高起啊
<lucky> iMadper: 如果到时候还是不行的话
<jusss_> “搞起" ?
<lucky> abinex: 国美的贵啊
<iMadper> lucky: 这个有啥需要帮的? 到网上一搜一大把.... 锐捷之类的
<abinex> jusss_: 我最头疼的是电池续航能力不给力
<jusss_> abinex: 果断诺基亚
<lucky> iMadper: 我怕万一，rp一向不行
<jusss_> abinex: s40 3g诺基亚
<abinex> jusss_: 最好充一次电能用半年啥的
<jusss_> abinex: 不要什么智能系统的
<jusss_> abinex: 擦，你做梦呀
<abinex> jusss_: 我买了个移动电源20000毫安的
<jusss_> abinex: 买个国产山寨太阳能充电器
<lucky> abinex: 美国现在几点钟
<abinex> jusss_: 应该买汽车电池
<jusss_> lucky: 10.49 am or 11.49 am
<abinex> lucky: 纽约时间10.49
<lucky> abinex: 你不用上班吗
<abinex> lucky: 用啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=447074
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> cherrot: 都是你的错
<cherrot> maplebeats, ubuntu论坛不给我发邮件通知了 蛋疼
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我也很多年没收到过了，难道是邮件系统出问题了么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我也怀疑
 * cherrot 烧死异性恋
<cherrot> maplebeats, 话说 fff团是？
<maplebeats> cherrot: FFF团你都不知道！
<maplebeats> cherrot: 动漫里的- -
<cherrot> maplebeats, roylez_  肯定知道。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哦对了，我有妹纸了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我也有了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 公司里找的？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 这不科学啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 公司的妹纸我看不上
<cherrot> maplebeats, 切  你都找到了 我找不到没天理了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 快晒照片
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你先
<cherrot> maplebeats, 小样
<maplebeats> cherrot: 切，明天RTX发给我
<cherrot> maplebeats,  你先说的 你先发
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你先有的，你先发
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你先有的吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我刚刚才有的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哇  快来分享一下
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你先
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是发帖那位么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 发贴的那个是个SB
<cherrot> maplebeats, 。。。。
<jusss_> cherrot: maplebeats ,然后你们对着照片互撸？
<cherrot> jusss_, 我这么打算的
<maplebeats> 我了个擦
<jusss_> cherrot: 以此算达到了心灵上的换妻
<abinex> cherrot: 给哥弄个5G的路由啊
<cherrot> abinex, 没钱 没货。。
<abinex> cherrot: 双频的
<jusss_> abinex: 为什么我的ie8一浏览某些网站下拉网页时是一卡一卡的
<cherrot> maplebeats, 喵 别跑
<abinex> jusss_: 没用过
<maplebeats> cherrot: 已跑
<abinex> jusss_: 我只用火狐
<abinex> jusss_: 你可以换用火狐看看
 * cherrot evernote 貌似用的也是 struts2 。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那个漏洞已经修复了呀
<roylez_> maplebeats: 渣渣还不睡？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 睡了~~
<happyaron> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2013/08/amazon-founder-says-he-clicked-on-washington-post-by-mistake.html
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ Amazon Founder Says He Clicked on Washington Post by Mistake : The New Yorker
<happyaron> 这才是真正的壕啊。
<happyaron> iMadper` freeflying : ^^^^
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:03
<IsoaSFlus> yo~~~早上好～～～
 * IsoaSFlus 话说Quinta Diminuita是哪位？
<BigOne> 感觉最近这里都没什么人啊
<knownbad> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Quinta+Diminuita
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://encrypted.google.com.hk/url?sa=p&hl=zh-CN&pref=hkredirect&pval=yes&q=http://encrypted.google.com.hk/search%3Fq%3DQuinta%2BDiminuita&ust=1375916564033964&usg=AFQjCNFnhY07fVcBA7E-yb1deEGLJwi6cQ -- unhandled responsein get head
<BigOne> 难道是因为放假了?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【VirtualBox】主机和虚拟机都是Ubuntu，怎样设置能相互ping通？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447089 大家好，我现在的情况：本机Ubuntu桌面版，VB中虚拟机是Ubuntu Server，我应该怎么设置才能够使两者相互ping通呢？ 注意：不插网线 我自己已经google了好久，看了很多的教程，但是不行啊！！！ 他们
<^k^> > 说的都是在win下与虚拟机中的ubuntu相互通信，我分析之后，确实不适合我这种都是ub …
<IsoaSFlus> google code 上的东西怎么拉以前的源码
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-08
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 跨磁盘安装grub引导 ubuntu问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447090 RT 机器是联想y480n 开启了uefi，加装了msata ssd（gpt），安装的win8。 无奈ssd空间不够，只能把ubuntu安装在mbr的hdd磁盘上。 现在问题来了，开启efi 模式安装13.04时 ，一直提示无法安装grub安装在ssd的efi分区。我也自作聪明的在ssd上建立一个
<gfrog_away>  freeflying 看起来很cool啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我也得捣鼓下我的cateye，看能不能直接导出
<IsoaSFlus> 求照片
<IsoaSFlus> 23333
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我在犹豫要不要garmin 410
<imtxc> freeflying: 早，果断入啊，犹豫什么
<imtxc> freeflying: 你每天10多公里没心率表怎么行
<imtxc> 不过个人觉得 410 不太好看
<freeflying> imtxc: 没米啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 比其它几家的稍微好看些
<imtxc> 额，再添一点点 2k 左右的就好看点了。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 太贵了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助:ubuntu saucy amd 5650显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447091 下载了每日构建版saucy,安装完成后显卡发热量高,风扇一直转,于是安装了源里面的fglrx,结果启动失败,黑屏. 已经换了三个发行版了,都是一样的问题,无法驱动5650,从amd官方下载的驱动安装后一样无法识别. 机器是acer 4745g amd5650 atico
<^k^> > nfig生成的配置文件: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "aticonfig Layout" Screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen[0]- …
<jiero> 没米
<jiero> 买卖。
<jiero> 樵夫无米。
<IsoaSFlus> ave maria太棒了
<MeaCulpa> ?
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> 发现我的显示器竟然几乎不用校准。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 早。
<freeflying> jiero: 咋校准啊
<jiero> freeflying: 一般是找个很好的打印机打印出来，然后对照调调。然后用专业仪器调调。
<freeflying> jiero: 壕啊，都有专业仪器
<happyaron> freeflying: gtalk...
<jiero> freeflying: 我没买，不贵。不过打印机就差不多了。没必要的感觉。
<jiero> freeflying: 专业仪器不是 €54么。
<jiero> freeflying: 你买个吧。你是壕。
<freeflying> jiero: 你掏钱我买
<jiero> freeflying: http://www.hughski.com/ 你好意思我掏钱。。。一个月工资就超过我全部资产。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Hughski - ColorHug
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 收啊。犹豫啥
<jiero> freeflying: 多数笔记本是冷色调，但是我这个默认是暖色。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 考虑先收车还是表
<jiero> freeflying: 收了 gfrog_away 这人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 装车上的表，410就不太好用了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 搞Garmin edge 810吧，lol
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我又不是基佬
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不烧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 可以当随从
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 903对应巨大的那款呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 3300？ 3500？ 反正是ocr就是了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目测是3300
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 好消息啊~~ ubuntu edge 加入筹资的第一家公司出现鸟... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447093 公司就是有钱啊~~ 一次8万美元~~~ 将近50万rmb~~ 这个公司叫:Bloomberg 谷歌了下中文是"彭博新聞社" [quote][/quote] 企业可以支付 80000 美元，一次过批发购买 100 部 Ubuntu Edge 手机，外加可以到支援中心或 30 天在线支持
<^k^> > 服务，帮助 CTO 和 IT 员工把 Ubuntu for Android 整合到你的工作环境。发货时间是 2014 年 …
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 感觉车子的利润很大啊，电商都不卖
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没多少啦。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 从出厂到零售商那里大概有30%利润？ 供各级分销盘剥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 可能比电脑利润多些，但是这玩意太小众了
<imtxc> c guru 们上线了么
<jiero> imtxc: 你的也是SSD吧。还有多少移动硬盘？
<imtxc> jiero: 一个啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你的数据很少啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 还有一个闲置硬盘，没有外壳
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊，移动硬盘也是空的
<jiero> imtxc: 我的移动硬盘都100GB了，虽然很多重复数据。
<imtxc> jiero: 硬盘剩余空间证明我的纯洁
<jiero> imtxc: ？纯洁啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 我自己录像都超过8GB了。。。
<jiero> 虽然录的乱七八糟。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 额。。。 女主角是同一个人么
<jiero> 照片也快10GB了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 差不多。都是我妹
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹，那算了
<Pudge> jiero: 我艹，口味真重，妹妹都可以，禽兽啊
<jiero> Pudge: 你是禽兽，不用再彰显了
<imtxc> Pudge: jiero ...
<jiero> imtxc: 音乐体积够大啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 我的Nokia N900都能装至 80%。
<jiero> imtxc:  flac的格式的，很大。
<imtxc> jiero: flac 还大，你是没用过只支持 wav 的mp3 啊
<jiero> imtxc: 有啊有啊。但是我只有flac，没有wav的
<imtxc> jiero: wav 更大
<jiero> imtxc: 知道。。。
<jiero> imtxc: wav简单不是。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: wav就是没压缩的音频格式么？
<imtxc> jiero: 应该也是压缩了吧
<jiero> imtxc: 。你这都不知道？
<IsoaSFlus> 应该是没压缩的
<imtxc> ......
<IsoaSFlus> 一般来说
<IsoaSFlus> 声卡输入的都是pcm
<IsoaSFlus> 就是没压缩的数字信号
<IsoaSFlus> 经过解调后成为模拟信号，再经过功放电路放大，输出
<IsoaSFlus> 驱动你的耳塞耳机or无源音箱
<IsoaSFlus> 有源的就再经过一次放大
<jiero> imtxc: 录音笔多数录成wav
<IsoaSFlus> pcm基本都是用wav封装的啊。。。
<jiero> 算是吧。有些会变。
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<IsoaSFlus> 我没见过不是wav封装的pcm流
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 可以直接录音到其他格式不知道是不是压缩了
<IsoaSFlus> 是
<IsoaSFlus> 其实不是什么直接
<IsoaSFlus> 还是pcm－>压缩编码
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 嗯。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: RT @Zeove: 推上那些动不动就这样计步器那样运动app的，多是不爱运动的主儿，真正热爱运动的看我楼下住的大爷，就穿条短裤，每天跑步十公里，fitbit要装到他身上，估计得爆表。#装备控都是纸老虎
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是啊，我们都是装备控
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以，随便抓个装备，出去跑就是了。哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还是不买这些了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 准备个心率表还行的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 如果我能坚持到年底还每周跑3-4 次10km再说
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，加油。
<IsoaSFlus> 10km。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 能跑10km？你不觉得很无聊么。。。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 踢足球一下午就超过10km了？
<cherrot> freeflying, 型男
<jiero> cherrot: 你也可以，因为你可以长胖。
 * jiero 这种连长胖都办不到的人。。。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac770939
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【秒五的最期】小伙公交车上给孕妇让座，发现是自己前女友 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> nyfair: 羽毛。。。
<nyfair> jiero: ?
<jiero> nyfair: 感觉你的nick很像羽毛
 * jiero 难道是研究字体的心太强了。
 * jiero 想起了 adam8157 ：没有羽毛球不幸福啊！
<nyfair> 美帝收容触犯中俄法律的“异见人士”，中俄抗议——中俄冷战思维
<nyfair> 毛子收容触犯美帝法律的自由斗士，美帝取消领导人峰会——俄罗斯退回冷战思维
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 成王败寇，宣传多的就是王。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ufei+gpt+预装win8 一键恢复win8后 ubuntu启动项没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447095 如题 我的本是联想y400 昨天一键恢复了win8之后再打开电脑 进入bios发现ubuntu12.04的引导项没了 可是插上ubuntu的安装盘 发现ubuntu还在 所以求大神给个方法来恢复ubuntu的bios引导项，这系统配置好久总选把想装的软件装上
<^k^> > 了，真心不想重装啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 victorzhangyan — 2013-08-08 10:56
<jiero> 中国的kindle为啥只支持客户端，没有云啊。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。
<jiero> 讨厌
<jiero> 各种无聊的客户端。
<jiero> 有客户端的设备我一个也没有。
<jarod_ch_> 怕墙呗
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 大神救我，win7安装ubuntu12.04出现错误！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447096 win7安装ubuntu 12.04出现error 13：Invalid or unsupported executable format 错误需要怎么解决呢？才接触ubuntu没有经验，请大神指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ws484664 — 2013-08-08 11:28
<jiero> 可能没有1万元哈。
<imtxc> jiero: kindle 有国内的云啊
<imtxc> jiero: 买小说很方便啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac771419
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美国游客掰断意大利博物馆14世纪雕像小手指 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac771444
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 百万元藏獒神话破灭 落魄到4.5元/斤卖狗贩子 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：gnome屏幕时不时会死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447098 有时会碰到屏幕显示内容不变，看起来像死机，但鼠标还能动（鼠标形状不变），音乐还正常；tty1中看能查看和kill pid！ 目前是直接安装的ubuntugnome 13.04 习惯了gnome的双屏方式，unity似乎没碰到这个问题。 以前是ubuntu + 12.04存在这个问
<^k^> > 题，ubuntu中安装gnome shell出现屏幕死几乎每天都会发生，现在直接用ubuntugnome 13.04频 …
<nyfair> 删掉删掉，一切g开头的软件都是渣渣
<nyfair> gnu&gpl fxxk you everyday
<jusss> nyfair: .
<jusss> nyfair: 用道具吗？
<ofan> jusss: 还有什么好片推荐
<ofan> 那几部都很一般
<ofan> american pie 感觉挺无聊
<jusss> ofan: 我也在找。。。
<leave> 困困
<yil> 睡睡
<leave> 嗯嗯
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> gfrog_away: 基娃
 * cherrot 碎碎
<jusss> ofan: http://www.370kan.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 370看看-最新电影,最好看电影和电视剧免费在线观看_百度影音
<jusss> ofan: http://www.qvod123.net
<ofan> jusss: qvod的不太靠谱
<jusss> ofan: win下最好的播放器，神器 qvod
<ofan> 我也能看qvod
<ofan> 不过这些网站不行
<jusss> ofan: 那你想看啥
<ofan> 我一般用风行
<jusss> ofan: 风行很弱。。。好多资源都不让点播
<ofan> 我知道
<ofan> 但是比较靠谱
<jusss> ofan: 而且风行也有很多盗版快播的资源
<ofan> 上面评论评分的比较有价值
<jusss> ofan: 。。。评分请看豆瓣 mtime
<jusss> ofan: imdb
<jusss> ofan: 风行评分不是很靠谱
<ofan> 豆瓣靠谱？
<ofan> 不见得吧
<jusss> ofan: 起码比风行靠谱
<ofan> 不觉得
<ofan> 豆瓣垃圾影评很多
<jusss> ofan: 豆瓣比较接近imdb
<ofan> 好片给的分偏低
<jusss> ofan: 那看是什么电影了
<ofan> 很多电影都是
<jusss> ofan: 好片。。。那个什么救赎，就不明白怎么成神作了
<ofan> 豆瓣装逼犯和小清新太多了
<jusss> ofan: 那imdb就好吗？很棒的恐怖片就别想上8分，连7分的都不多吧
<NWMonster> imdb上的人对恐怖片没有爱
<jusss> ofan: 那个什么垃圾救赎，风行9.8 imdb 排第一，就不明白这种片为毛霸占第一
<palomino|working> 那片多好啊
<ofan> 我也不看imdb
<palomino|working> 肖申克的救赎
<ofan> 风行的评分还是比较好的
<jusss> ofan: 就跟那傻b的奥斯卡似的，只要你拍政治片 怀旧片，你就等着上台领奖吧
<NWMonster> 豆瓣的评分要分地区的来看待
<ofan> 恶评比较少
<ofan> 豆瓣恶评多，刷评的多
<leave> 个人喜好吧
<NWMonster> 国外片一般都比较准，国内水军太多，国产片要看评分走势
<jusss> ofan: 奥斯卡就是个傻b的颁奖，阿三片 政治片 怀旧片，都他们得奖，
<ofan> jusss: 那是另一回事
<NWMonster> 不能单看评分来评价国产片的好坏，在豆瓣上
<ofan> jusss: 解放的django不挺不错么
<ofan> jusss: 其实你看多了烂片就知道为什么奥斯卡的片好看
<jusss> ofan: 可昆丁就得了个编剧奖
<ofan> jusss: 一般奥斯卡不喜欢cult片
<ofan> jusss: 你想得啥奖？
<ofan> 奥斯卡的片必须是大片
<leave> 看奥斯卡总比看电视剧强吧。。
<jusss> ofan: 我还记得那年阿三片干掉了芬奇的本杰明巴顿奇事和诺兰的tdk,一下得了n个大奖
<ofan> 小众片里也要很多很好的，但肯定不会得奥斯卡
<ofan> jusss: 啥阿三片
<ofan> 非美国的都是外语片吧
<jusss> ofan: 还有那傻x的什么伯格的林肯，男主在拍摄期间就说了今年奥斯卡最佳男主非我莫属，果然给他了，什么jb东西，奥斯卡
<jusss> ofan: 贫民窟的百万富翁
<ofan> 林肯那片确实不咋滴，但是那是讲美国历史的
<ofan> 你以外国人肯定不理解
<jusss> ofan: 那也不能给呀，只要跟政治 怀旧挂钩，你就等着领奖吧
<jusss> ofan: 你看政治片，哪个政治片不得奖
<leave> 百万富翁我觉得不错啊
<jusss> ofan: 什么国王的演讲
<jusss> ofan: 撒切尔
<leave> 国内政治片一抓一大把
<jusss> ofan: 只要tmd是政治片，都tmd得奖，去tmd奥斯卡，一群bitch
<ofan> jusss: 你是理解不了其内涵吧
<leave> 哪个敢拿奖了
<jusss> ofan: 内涵就是那种颁奖没存在的必要
<jusss> ofan: 每年总是一些垃圾把好电影干下去，这就是tmd奥斯卡
<leave> jusss 那你说什么电影才算好
<ofan> jusss: 我说了你觉得好看的小众电影是不可能得奥斯卡
<jusss> ofan: argo,这部电影得了多少奥斯卡奖，你看看
<ofan> 只在其他的一些电影节上可能会获奖
<ofan> 电影奖里有不是只有奥斯卡一个
<ofan> jusss: argo算是改编剧，其实还好
<jusss> ofan: 我没说不好呀
<jusss> ofan: 只是说奥斯卡喜欢这种政治 怀旧类型的
<ofan> 主要是美国人爱看
<jusss> ofan: 前年，那部艺术家不就干掉了盗梦空间吗
 * pity 根分区被挂成只读了
<jusss> ofan: 不明白为啥好电影总被干掉
<ofan> 盗梦空间一般
<ofan> 只是比较新颖
<leave> 这些奖必须是有内幕的，根本就不会公平，喜欢一部电影就藏好，非要让他拿奖？
<pity> 怎么把只读的 / 分区重挂成读写？
<ofan> remount之类的
<jusss> ofan: 奥斯卡就是一个看资历的颁奖，你年轻时拍再多好电影不一定得奖，等你到了一定岁数，有了一定人脉，只要拍一部不是很垃圾的电影，你就能得奖
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> 反正不看奥斯卡
<jusss> leave: 只是看不惯这种恶心颁奖
<ofan> 就跟billboard一样
<ofan> 上榜的基本都是口水歌
<jusss> billboard上垃圾一大堆
<Pudge> pity: mount  -o  remount,rw  /
<ofan> 要符合大重口味
<ofan> *大众
<jusss> 就不明白那些黑人不好好的rap去，搞毛r&b
<pity> ofan: thx
<pity> Pudge: 不需要加设备名称是吗？
<jusss> 唱那些抒情歌的黑人感觉都很怪异。。。
<Pudge> pity: no
<ofan> 这叫通俗歌曲
<jusss> Pudge: 改/etc/fstab试试？
<ofan> 跟奥斯卡一样
<pity> Pudge: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/user/0: Read-only file system
<pity> Pudge: mount: cannot remount block device /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-lv001 read-write, is write-protected
<jusss> pity: 改fstab试试？
<jusss> pity: 也可能sudo不行，需要su
<pity> jusss: 得，啥也干不了了，登录不了了
<jusss> pity: 你为啥闲着没事把/搞成只读了。。。
<pity> -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory sudo 都没有了
<jusss> pity: 你用啥指令搞的？chmod?
<pity> jusss: 谁啊？ /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-lv001 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<pity> jusss: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Pudge> pity: 试试mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda1
<jusss> pity: 看不懂了。。。问pudge
<Pudge> pity: 如果你的root是sda1
<pity> Pudge: 已经没机会了，ssh 上不去了
<Pudge> pity: 。。。还ssh。
<pity> Pudge: /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-lv001 做了个 lvm，/ 直接挂这儿了
<Pudge> pity: 实在不行就重装修复一下吧，什么都不用改，分区的时候只改一下挂在方式为default
<ofan> pity: 发生错误了
<jusss> ofan: 想看好的惊悚片吗？去找lions gate和dimesion
<ofan> 我知道狮门
<pity> ofan: Pudge 我不知道做系统的时候为什么要挂成那样
<jusss> ofan: 狮门和帝门喜欢出cult片
<jusss> ofan: 狮门出了电锯7部 人皮客栈2部 其它若干倍
<ofan> 主要是电锯
<ofan> 我还是玩游戏去
<jusss> ofan: 帝门上个世纪出了魔翼杀手 惊声尖叫 圣痕 很多经典
<jusss> ofan: 什么游戏？
<ofan> kerbal space program
<jusss> ofan: 我还是看电影去
<Pudge> pity: sudo mount -n -o remount / 一般来说这个就能解决了
<pity> Pudge: errors=remount-ro 把 / 挂成这样有什么好处？
<Pudge> jusss: 一万遍，除了肖生可的救赎，别的都是渣渣
<pity> Pudge: 硬盘读写错误时可以不宕机只把磁盘挂成只读？
<jusss> Pudge: ..
<Pudge> pity: 一般u盘系统做只读
<pity> Pudge: 对于 1T 的 lvm 这种挂载选项常用吗？
<Pudge> pity: 不知道
<pity> Pudge: thx anyway
<imtxc> ，。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 杀掉 varnish进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447099 在系统中需要重启varnish的时候 写个脚本 killall -9 varnishd的时候 每次都得等一阵varnish进程才能消失， 有没有什么方法立马Killl后 让varnish进程消失呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 kbens85 — 2013-08-08 13:49
<roylez> MeaCulpa: CUPS打印弄好了。cups从poppler改用ghostscript，一坨问题，改回来就好了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过还是不能双面...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大概是打印机firmware的问题
<imtxc> cups 高端啊
<imtxc> 我就没配成功过。。
<roylez> 渣渣渣
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<sjd_zeus> 都在干嘛呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 打飞机
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐喳喳
<roylez> jiero: 帽子
<jiero> roylez: 给你了
<jiero> roylez: 你掉了我也没了
<jiero> roylez: 其实在我这里，所有IRC的都戴着绿帽子，不过有些的更亮，比如 freeflying
<jiero> 亮色的绿帽子哈。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是吧
<imtxc> jiero: 我这里一样绿啊
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。
<roylez> jiero imtxc 你俩都很不错
<jiero> roylez: 你也戴着
<jiero> imtxc: 好玩么。
<imtxc> jiero: 什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 打飞机？
<imtxc> jiero: 不好玩啊
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。打鸟。
 * jiero 想起了打野鸭
<jiero> 打天鹅。打飞人。。。
<jiero> 敌人漫天飞。。。
<imtxc> 。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67fd4b47gw1e7crdcdhswj20m8l1dnpg.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 轮波狼牛
<jiero> roylez: 你要做这样的工厂牛人么。。。
 * jiero 明白主席是突破过人类知识极限的一个点。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Unity升级后systrayfix失效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447100 Unity升级到7.0.0daily13.06.19~13.04-0ubuntu1后，unity-systrayfix的源没有更新fix版本，导致此前用破解Unity的方式恢复systray的方式失效了。 各位还有没有什么办法能找回Systray？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 simoncn — 2013-08-08 14:55
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 最近你经常 ... 或者 . 或者 ..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大青蛙
 * gfrog_away 饿，妈蛋，中午team出去腐败，结果我就喝了两碗粥。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。因为到了为你付钱的时候钱用光了？
 * jiero 树立奇怪的猜想
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我连续3周不吃午饭了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 中午去的对面的云南菜。
<jiero> gfrog_你要啥么。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 不要说吃的，饿死了。
 * gfrog_away 找饼干吃去。
<NaoTanRen> ...
<jusss> ofan: 擦，看了一部很神奇的电影，一个男的去影像店租porn video，然后那个女店员听说男的7年没xxoo，于是就主动要和男主ml,神奇吧
<imtxc> //
<jiero> imtxc: 光棍的意思？
<imtxc> jiero: 烦呢，。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我走了
<imtxc> jiero: ??
<imtxc> jiero: 走了？什么意思
<jarod_chen> 问下 国内的电驴的服务器是不是被禁止了啊？
<imtxc> adam8157, NaoTanRen 如果要写 x86 跟 arm 平台通用的 C 代码，类似 char 或者 unsigned char 这些问题该怎么处理呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: char又惹不到你
<adam8157> imtxc: 用u8之类的吧
<imtxc> arm 的 char 不是无符号的么
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 万一哪天壕基铛没来irc， 你怎么过。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: hangsout
<imtxc> ....
<adam8157> 多了个骚
<imtxc> ……………………
<cherrot> gfrog_away,  adam8157 每天拜一次壕蛙铛
<imtxc> cherrot: 他俩合体了？
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc,  你猜
<adam8157> 咳咳
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 显摆
 * imtxc 幸亏没乱猜
<jarod_chen> 确认下 是不是这样的 连接emule的服务器 都被断开？ 防火墙直接封ip了？
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，下午不想调bug啊，擦擦
<slucx> linux 的init进程刚起来时会创建一个getty在虚拟终端或者串口，这个如果不通过修改inittab启动后可以修改这个定向吗？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 快去修贵公司的产品去
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: fwts我编译不过去
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: ubuntu源里有
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 这货是我们team维护的
 * slucx 大家看看啊
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我拿来测rhel，ubuntu源里有没用呀
 * slucx 别忽略啊～
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 为毛ubuntu启动比fedora快那么多呢。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 我都不想用fedora当测试系统了。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕你来解释下？ ^
<happyaron> gfrog_away: dash啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 跟dash还有关？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: fedora的/bin/sh是哪个shell？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 非常有关啊。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 目测是bash，待我确认下
<happyaron> gfrog_away: dash速度比bash
<happyaron> 快很多
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃说初始化脚本？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: y
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: bash
<happyaron> gfrog_away: systemd也逃不掉要运行那些脚本啦
 * gfrog_away $ rpm -qf /bin/sh
<gfrog_away> bash-4.2.45-3.fc20.x86_64
<slucx> 亲，到shell那系统已经起来了吧…
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 还有神马systemd的blame功能，看看是卡在哪里了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 嗯。。。
<NaoTanRen> slucx: 只是kernel起来了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: blame？ how？
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我的arch， 握手动换成dash，能行得通不？
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 不知道
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我看看啊
<happyaron> 忘记了都
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/hwe/fwts
<slucx> ramdisk也已经起来了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我clone了已经。
<happyaron> gfrog_away:  systemd-analyze blame
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 没编译过去。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 好吧，我找个guest把fedora换成dash试试。 哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 把systemd换成upstart就快了
<happyaron> freeflying: 这不可能滴……
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 噗，在fedora里做这个会死人的。
 * slucx 1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1  这个系统起来后能修改不·
<happyaron> freeflying: 我在debian上用systemd爆其他init一条街……
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: autoconf就错了。。。
<happyaron> slucx: init 可以reload的话应该行
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 呦呦， systemd-analyze blame 碉堡了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 贴出来
<happyaron> gfrog_away: y
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 等下。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 跑步真会上瘾啊，看到好天气就像出去跑一圈
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 看来是那个渣渣25.141s chronyd.service 最浪费时间，慢了俩数量级
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 干掉……
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，骑车也一样的，不骑不舒服斯基
<gfrog_away> happyaron: .
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5961663/
<freeflying> gfrog_away: wiggle上速干衣打折ing，速速下手
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕。我怕被睡啊。。
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 为毛手动执行autoconf
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 要不寄到贵司UK部门，然后平邮过来罢。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你发老家好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我没找到。configure文件呀
 * gfrog_away 继续抓虫。 一天编码，四天抓虫。 lol
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: autoreconf -ivf
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你那是个ntp client？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: works
<gfrog_away> happyaron: .
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 是因为连不上网么……
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 难道是我ntp server木设置对？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不能，我的工作机。
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你为啥不看README.... 发现你不够细心, 不适合做qa啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 啊。。。 难道是在NM启动前运行的？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 都不看README， 都看INSTALL
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不知道
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有可能。。。 不过无论如何干掉丫的都没啥关系了。
<NaoTanRen> 擦。。。 没有libpcre包
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<NaoTanRen> 有pcre。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 是因为你是青蛙吗？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 对了，昨天那个问题，查昨天装了啥deb包那个，只能看log么？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: log可能被压缩被删被改啊。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 只能看log
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 好吧。
 * gfrog_away 不知道yum系统要看哪儿。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: usc里有看的 lol
 * gfrog_away 待会儿去苏州街 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 来干啥
<gfrog_away> adam8157: yeslab，交钱去
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哇!!!! 我给你代付吧, 套套现
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 壕。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我也刷卡，然后分期
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求题库求视频啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 都加密的。。。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: systemd-analyze  ==》 Startup finished in 2.171s (kernel) + 2.559s (userspace) = 4.731s
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 他们分期还是账单分期?
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 快递给我
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你交了钱不是能解密了么。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 要不乃代付，等我报销完了再给你？ lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 绑定mac @_@
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 等不起
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 他们家猥琐的很
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 哪个mac我伪造一个……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我考虑搞个虚拟机扔进去，哈哈。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 。。。 。。。 你这么有钱。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 赞！
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 快递给我
<imtxc> 什么
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 刚折腾好， 怎么能给你。。。
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 快递给我!!!
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 况且，公司财产！
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: ssd也是公司买的啊, RH真是好公司
<happyaron> adam8157: 求给我买一个！
<adam8157> happyaron: 我还求别人送呢...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你也可以跟你老板说， 你想测试一下ssd。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。
<jiero> adam8157: 你确实可以哈。
<jiero> adam8157: 找个bug有的ssd，对老板说我要修这个bug
<adam8157> jiero: NaoTanRen 不行, 因为我不用Ubuntu
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我用rhel吗？
<jiero> adam8157: 这样你都被容忍了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 发票开我的名字吧
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> jiero: 我还旗帜鲜明的嫌弃launchpad, bzr, upstart呢...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ....
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  Mark和你什么关系
<freeflying> jiero: 鄙视他
<jiero> freeflying: 。
<freeflying> :D
<adam8157> jiero: 同事关系
<jiero> adam8157: 怪人怪谈
 * jiero 在说自己是怪人，说话也古怪。
<jusss> 在win7里发现了dbus-daemon进程。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 还算正常吧……
<jusss> happyaron: 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e7f11ei8rij20hc1u81bg.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: 赞
<roylez> adam8157: 你是mark家的小三吧，否则你怎么可能这么抵制他的东西
<roylez> adam8157: 赞的好
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> jusss: dbus跟360有的一拼了
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 最近谁海淘不
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^
<imtxc> freeflying: 快路由器报价啊。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 我出10元包邮你也不答应啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要买啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 新的N7 不知道什么时候会有
<adam8157> imtxc: 得美国信用卡, 海淘不行啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃们跨国公司的员工没有米国卡么
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 又一轮海淘……
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们又不是银行...
<imtxc> 美帝给你们发人民币？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 你又要买?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我们又不是美国公司
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 不买
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 明天去欢乐谷
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 强烈推荐大摆锤
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 大摆锤？ 什么东东？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1573030.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 超级大摆锤_百度百科
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 这个估计不敢……就想试试过山车
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 这个比过山车刺激得多, 强烈推荐
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 这个玩了估计我一天都不用吃饭了
<roylez> adam8157: 海盗船嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 不是
<roylez> adam8157: 直接在心脏上玩重力加速度的
<adam8157> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3NTQyNTQ0.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk3NTQyNTQ0.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<imtxc> 。。。 还带转的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 要不怎么说刺激
<imtxc> 这货看着都吓人
<adam8157> imtxc: 绝对比过山车刺激得多
<imtxc> 都没坐过过山车
<adam8157> imtxc: 我也没, 我玩过大摆锤之后直接就怂了
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<liuhangbin> imtxc: 我也没玩过，就想试试过山车
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 所有玩过的人都说过山车比这个差一个数量级
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 过山车已经是我的极限了，不听你忽悠，哈哈
<imtxc> 蹦极去吧
<liuhangbin> 欢乐谷有蹦极？
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 带你妹子去啊
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 据说有
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 这你都知道了……我去
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 你跟我讲的啊!
<imtxc> ^^^^^
<imtxc> vvvvvvv
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 不是吧，我没印象啊
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 英语
<imtxc> liuhangbin adam8157 你们说的可能不是同一个妹子
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 有主
<liuhangbin> imtxc: 是一个……
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 什么的
<imtxc> 你们居然都搞英语妹子
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 算了，人家周五上班
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 是你跟我讲的!!! 我有irc记录
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 好吧，我错了……
<adam8157> fff
<black_angel> 我正在使用 emacs 来阅读 subversion 的源码，可是有一个 big problem. 在 emacs 里怎么去找到函数的定义呢
<black_angel> 而且还有更严重的问题是，有些头文件又是在 /usr/include 下面的，怎样去定位这些头文件，求赐教
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ePSXe 1.9.0 for windows and linux have been released http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447102 http://www.epsxe.com/ ePSXe - Enhanced PSX emulator_002.png ePSXe 1.9.0 for windows and linux have been released. You can find them in the downloads section. The main changes are: Many fixes to the core and cdrom decoder (Fixed/improved 30+ games) More cheat code support Updated inte
<^k^> > rnal SPU plugin Regards, ePSXe Team. 统计信息: 发表于 由 parry_all — 2013-08-08 16:44
 * nyfair 出去了几个小时，刚才谁在黑我？
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 不知道, 我刚来
<nyfair> adam8157: 笨，不知道这年头流行ntr?
<adam8157> nyfair: 我刚来不到两小时, 有我啥事儿?
 * nyfair 没你事啊，我在评论你说的英语妹子有主
<adam8157> nyfair: 有主, 不是有主儿
<nyfair> adam8157: 有什么区别，快如实招来
 * nyfair 魔都哪个银行能办jcb信用卡？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我怕暴露别人妹子隐私才这么说的
<adam8157> nyfair: 招商
<nyfair> adam8157: 你办过？
<adam8157> nyfair: 招商有jcb卡, 但是我有visa和ae
<nyfair> 不对，那招商的都上门来办的。我看我有的同事去办的，只有银联，连个visa都没
<nyfair> adam8157: 你骗我
<adam8157> nyfair: 我从不骗妹子
<adam8157> nyfair: http://ccclub.cmbchina.com/CCPRODUCT/cardlist.aspx?kz=jcb
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 信用卡全家福
<adam8157> nyfair: PM我姓名手机性别公司, 我推荐你, 就会有专人上门
 * NaoTanRen 拿个小板凳, 坐下来学习一下
<adam8157> nyfair: 下卡快, 额度高, 我懒得像yf一样人肉你
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 好人难当.
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 脑痰人
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 叫我干嘛...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 上不了豆瓣了...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 是douban挂了还是我挂了..
<adam8157> http://www.douban.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 豆瓣
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 看
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 是我挂了...
 * NaoTanRen 去写systemd的sevice去.
<pity> rpm 怎么查看一个包里的文件？ rpm -l xxx.rpm 不行呢？要和别的选项组合？
 * lucky2 linux下什么版本的qq有接收文件的功能？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译rhythmbox问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447103 configure后提示 checking for gobject-introspection... configure: error: gobject-introspection-1.0 is not installed 然后我install gobject-introspection装的是1.3几版的，仍然提示error: gobject-introspection-1.0 is not installed 请问该怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 snhun — 2013-08-08 16:51
<nyfair> adam8157: 赞壕
<nyfair> adam8157: 求包养
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac771959
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 作死安卓应用：看谁能把手机扔得最高 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 终于知道诺基亚干嘛不用安卓系统，原来它一直在保护着地球。。。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 先发来给你推荐
<adam8157> nyfair: 雨神萧敬腾31日来沪 网友戏称上海消暑有盼头
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司不让用迅雷，迷你迅雷1M下东西
<adam8157> roylez: 迅雷离线2M路过
<roylez> adam8157: 你包养了腐女？
<adam8157> roylez: 这么聪明的妹子保养个也不是不可以
 * pity 请教个问题：比如一组服务器有几百甚至上千台，服务器上统一有个软件，该软件有一套配置文件，现在要更新那堆配置文件，用 tar，zip 部署上去解压替换好？还是打包成 rpm 再部署到设备上安装好？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：Ubuntu13.04安装Teamviewer等DEB包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447106 刚安装了13.04,需要用到Teamviewer和skype等程序，下载了相关的DEB包，但是什么都安装不了，提示需要各种依赖工具，这个应该是13.04独有的问题吧，那位朋友有解决过这种问题呢？ sudo apt-get -f install teamviewer 正在读取软件包列表
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 迅雷离线啊
<MeaCulpa> pity: 要是我就直接rsync
<lucky> dash指得是什么地方
<cherrot> lucky, 快速启动栏
<pity> MeaCulpa: 存在一个问题，如果传输失败或文件不一致，可能会导致该软件启动不了
<lucky> cherrot,你也用的ubuntu吗
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 你也太狠了
<jusss> lucky: dash? shell吧
<jusss> lucky: debian用dash好像
<jusss> lucky: dash csh zsh sh bash xx xxx xxx xxxx
<lucky> jusss，就是dash，我看设置里有这一项
 * lucky n9怎么样 
<jusss> lucky: 不知
<lucky> 想入一个玩玩
<lucky> mldoncky里面的irc客户端竟然没有tab功能
<lucky> sancho
<lucky> jusss，问你个问题，webke
<lucky> jusss，webqq可以接受好友发送的文件吗
<jusss> lucky: 不知
<lucky> jusss，你用vbox吗
<jusss> lucky: 不
<lucky> win7自带的是ie8？
<sssslang> pity: 建议用rsync，稳定。如果长期管理大量服务器，可以考虑使用puppet或cfengine。
<lucky> ie上面的加速器是干什么用的?
<archl> One ring to rule them all!
<jusss> lucky: 那个jiero跟你要过照片没？给了吗？
<lucky> jusss: 没有哇，你问这个干嘛
<jusss> lucky: 只是好奇，他比较喜欢要照片
<jusss> lucky: 你能给我张吗
<archl> lucky: 你都不记得我要过了。。。
<archl> lol
<lucky> jusss: 要那个干嘛
<archl> jusss: lucky 你们俩把照片传给我
<lucky> archl: 你用的arch？
<archl> lucky: 不。
<archl> lucky: 你知道 arch mage 么。
<jusss> lucky: ...这里很少有妹子，只是想看看用linux的妹
<lucky> archl: 不知
<lucky> jusss: 那个ny什么的给过你吗
<archl> lucky: 没。
<jusss> lucky: 给过
<archl> jusss: 给我看啊
<jusss> archl: 不给
<archl> jusss: 额。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • su认证失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447110 sudo 登录不进去，su也不行，试过网上的方法，提示有两种1su时，su认证失败2sudo时，username不在sudoers文件中 统计信息: 发表于 由 touchyan — 2013-08-08 19:45
<lucky> jusss: 那不就成啦
<archl> lol
<lucky> 我下载的iso怎么移动不到usr目录下呢？
<archl> 原来中国女的大多是长发。
 * archl 竟然一直忽视这一点。
<archl> lol
<lucky> archl: 你用过mifi吗
<archl> lucky: 没有
<lucky> archl: 不知道这东西好不好用
<archl> lucky: 确实我对无线网络各种无知
<mordory> 谁知道安全方面的邮件列表，给推荐几个
<mordory> 想要第一手资料，
<mordory> happyaron: 哈皮龙知道不？
<happyaron> mordory: 上insecure.org上找找吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不能通过ssh远程登录，麻烦大师们帮我分析分析 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447111 OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.20 [192.168.1.20] port 22. debug1: Connection established. debug1: p
<^k^> > ermanently_set_uid: 0/0 debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa type -1 debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rs …
<mordory> happyaron: Thanks
<jusss> archl, 帅你妹，你个自恋狂
<lucky> jusss: 你知道ie上面那个加速器是干什么用的吗
<jusss> lucky: 不知道
<lucky> jusss: 移动文件用哪个命令？
<jusss> lucky: mv
<lucky> jusss: 那个是重命名吧
<jusss> lucky: ...rtfm...
<lucky> jusss: 你是做什么工作的
<jusss> lucky: 学生，没毕业的学生
<lucky> jusss: 大几啦？
<jusss> lucky: 明年毕业
<lucky> jusss: 你是学什么专业的？
<jusss> lucky: 有事，待会聊，我是通信
<pity> sssslang: puppet或cfengine 可以管理文件吗？包括文件完整性和唯一性的校验？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2国服激活码招募改为所有有国服资格的人都能放了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447113 完美世界国服激活码 每人50个招募战友链接。ubuntu下最完美的免费游戏之一——dota2,只要机器配置够，体验绝不亚于windows下 我的链接 http://event21.dota2.com.cn/dota2/201306/recruit/content.jsp?id=17DA0B4A128CD77A94F73895
<^k^> > F24A74E1 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2013-08-08 21:13
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c++小疑惑——关于对象与指针 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447114 将外界一个变量的地址赋给一个对象中的指针成员，之后delete该对象，那么那个外界的变量是否也废掉了？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 起名难 — 2013-08-08 21:24
<lucky> 如何将vbox里文件移动到实机里面？
<Pudge> lucky: vbox中共享实体机文件夹
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何源代码编译ncurses devel包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447115 我也解决这个问题 http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=9154 不能用sudo apt-get install安装 怎么搞啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-08 21:33
<lucky> ab
<lucky> abinex: 刚装了lxcd各种不习惯哇
<lucky> abinex: 不过速度的确快了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 早
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你又开始治疗了？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 刚我的黄油飞收到推送, 升级到android4.2.2了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 看我名字就知道我已经放弃治疗了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 啥叫黄油飞
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不过我还是可以帮你治病的....
<NaoTanRen>  /opme && /kick pudge
<jiero> 真的发现怪事了。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 手机的型号
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 抱抱
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 吓死了。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 啥型号
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 牌子
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不懂了吧, 土鳖
<NaoTanRen> lol~
<Pudge> ..
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: butterfly
<jiero> d-link的虽然信号只有1格，也比tp-link 3格信号的无线网络好用。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: htc butterfly
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 是因为, 螃蟹的卡, 信号太虚
<NaoTanRen> jiero: ralink都好过螃蟹
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我也在等4.2。。
<jiero> 螃蟹的卡？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我对无线芯片的认识是: atheros > BCM > ralink > 螃蟹
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不然没有语音留言可视过能
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 可视功能
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 语音留言我也想要...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我的现在是4.2.2了, 已经有了?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 对的，athero确实强劲，
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 看operator
 * jiero 正式辞职了。
 * jiero 明天就可以不上办了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我自己刻意买了一个高端的atheros的半高网卡
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我现在只能靠operator提供的app才能可视化语音留言，android原生不支持
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 买的时候基本是最好的.
<abinex> lucky: 轻量级的桌面环境就是这样简陋了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 恭喜!
<abinex> Pudge: 早
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我网卡基本不挑，所以啥型号都碰到过，确实athero信号总是最高
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 牛头人？
<Pudge> abinex: 。。早个蛋蛋，都4点了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 怎么看芯片。。
<Pudge> abinex: 丑陋个蛋啊
<abinex> jiero: 你有喜了？
<abinex> jiero: 恭喜
<Pudge> abinex: 简单的不一定好看，但是好看的一定是简单的
<jiero> abinex: 给我张你的怀孕纪念图
<Pudge> jiero: lspci
<NaoTanRen> jiero: lspci
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 手慢
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 你说路由呀, 那没法看, 只能看介绍
<lucky> Pudge: 给推荐个又好看又简单的桌面
<abinex> Pudge: 你开吃了没，pudge 谁说的好看就是简单？》
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> lucky: awesome，最适合笔记本
<lucky> Pudge: awesome好看？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 扯淡. stumpwm最好
<Pudge> abinex: 没吃，等会吃
<abinex> Pudge: 那KDE是简单的么？
<Pudge> abinex: kde不好看啊，
<abinex> Pudge: 你喜欢KDE 么？
<lucky> abinex: 不喜欢
<Pudge> abinex: 好吧，我改一下，耐看
<abinex> Pudge: 那你啊
<lucky> abinex: 你觉得awesome好看吗
 * NaoTanRen 好看有屁用.
<abinex> Pudge: 你用的什么桌面环境
<Pudge> abinex: 第一眼好看不代表耐看，还是简单的好
 * NaoTanRen 顺手最好
<Pudge> abinex: awesome
<jiero> 买了个 D-Link DIR-617  59元，没想到这么好用。。。
<abinex> lucky: 我没有用你说的那个awesome
<abinex> lucky: 我甚至没有见过那个桌面环境是什么样子
<NaoTanRen> awesome在不同的人手里有不同的样子...
<Pudge> lucky: 我给你发个我桌面的贴图
<NaoTanRen> abinex: awesome不是桌面环境.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: +10086
<jiero> 没几个linux桌面能分辨出来的-
<abinex> lucky: 我一直都是用Gnome2和Unity，还有现在用的LXDE
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 脑瘫之后, 更能说出真理
<abinex> 然后没了
<abinex> 那个KDE
<lucky> Pudge: 发吧。让我看看你的awesome
<abinex> 就能分的出来
<abinex> 我觉得KDE是反人类的设计理念
<NaoTanRen> jiero: d-link比较可能的是ralink的芯片.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 对了，我还是换成amd64了，现在确实性能高很多。。
 * jiero gnome2 + e16 + compiz + gnome-3
<lucky> abinex: 感觉lxde没有unity直观
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你太弱了.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。我病治好了，所以无所谓skype 64位了
<abinex> lucky: 那是肯定的啦
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: systemd-analyze   ==>  Startup finished in 2.249s (kernel) + 2.584s (userspace) = 4.834s  懂?!
<abinex> lucky: lxde是用在那些硬件配置不高的老电脑
<abinex> 这样就运行快一点
<lucky> abinex: 所以操作上没有unity来的快
<abinex> 现在我有两个树莓派了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> WOW
<lucky> abinex: 树梅派是什么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: systemd-analyze   ===>   Startup finished in 2.249s (kernel) + 2.584s (userspace) = 4.834s 看见没?!
<abinex> lucky: 就是卡片电脑主机
<jamesfung14> abinex: 你都用pi干嘛
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你执行一个看看
<abinex> lucky: 一个很小的电脑主机板
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 执行啥
<abinex> jamesfung14: 用的最多的是每天早上给我播放音乐，
<jamesfung14> 为嘛不用手机。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: systemd-analyze呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 上传图片的链接发我一下
<abinex> jamesfung14: 每天早上自动执行一个脚本，然后播放音乐
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: http://imagebin.org/
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 没这命令
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: cat /proc/1/comm
<jamesfung14> abinex: 我之前也买了个pi，但就是没找到不蛋疼的用途。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你丫不会还是在用sysv init呢吧?
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 来, 快教育一下 Pudge .^^
<lucky> Pudge: 你的awesome呢？你要发到什么时候？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: lucky http://imagebin.org/266904
<jamesfung14> abinex: 在想如果有个多余的显示器可以建个播放器
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 给我看干嘛... 难道能有人劝我放弃stumpwm?
<Pudge> lucky: 急个蛋蛋，我在找 NaoTanRen 说的那个命令呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 发错了，叫个蛋蛋
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: init
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 发错了, 你丫还这么有理
<Pudge> lucky: 又快又轻便又耐看的，就是awesome，看名字就知道
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 真弱, 还用init... 那你错过了好多好玩的东西...
<Pudge> lucky: 开机不到80m
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 介绍一下？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 比如刚才那条   $: systemd-analyze  Startup finished in 2.249s (kernel) + 2.584s (userspace) = 4.834s
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 就这个，还有呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 额外装？还是替换
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有没有介绍这个的文章
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 自己装一个就行, 改一下cmdline就行了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 好多呢... systemd好玩.
<lucky> 80m？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 有, archlinux 的wiki
<lucky> Pudge: 80m是什么？80秒？
<Pudge> lucky: 恩，除开所有你开机子启动的东西
<Pudge> lucky: 内存
 * NaoTanRen 80码
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我现在, 开机在10秒内
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 80码是什么意思？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: systemdå¿«.
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 你都不看新闻的?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我必须10s以内，不过我不在意这个，1个月难得开一次机
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 不看的
<lucky> Pudge: 一直挂着？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我天天测试uefi, 一天启动几十次...
<lucky> lucky: 你妹的，80码到底是什么意思
<Pudge> ..
<NaoTanRen> ..
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 莫名戳到笑点了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 真开心
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 大概明白是啥玩意了，以前都是init.d 里面启动服务，现在改了是吧
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 麻烦，不折腾了
<lucky> Pudge: 这种天气你笔记本一直开着不怕热死？
<Pudge> lucky: 看我截图啊，基本就在40度左右，热啥
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 除非你给我提供个迁移教程
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 还有，兼容性好么，那些服务，比如我再安装个cups，systemd会自动管理这个服务么，还是需要我手动改
<tryit> NaoTanRen: 你的测试平台是啥？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: systemd 比init那个好多了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: https://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Installation
<^k^> NaoTanRen ⇪ ti: systemd - Debian Wiki
<NaoTanRen> tryit: dell xps + think center + thinkpad x230
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 从来不会写init的脚本. systemd的service文件很好写.
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哪个占用的时间多, 都会提示给你
<lucky> Pudge: 其实我更好奇你的irc客户端是什么
<NaoTanRen> chihchun: 老换名子, 也算刷屏
<NaoTanRen> lucky: /ctcp Pudge version 就能看到
<lucky> Pudge: 看上去比我的pidgin上档次
<NaoTanRen> lucky: irssi   Pudge 用的是
<chihchun> Sorry about that got online via 3G
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 有没有专门蓝牙钓附近人的工具？
<NaoTanRen> chihchun: :-) 我只是讲笑话
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 蓝牙要pin的
<Pudge> lucky: 你不是比较桌面么。。怎么比起聊天软件了
 * jiero 发现蓝牙的传输范围都可以赶上wlan了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: wlan能到km级别吧?
 * NaoTanRen 人生一大乐趣: 看别人悲剧
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 对了, 跟你说, 屠夫那里不热的.
<lucky> Pudge: 我对上档次的东西都有一种莫名的追求
<Pudge> lucky: awesome，光看这名字就上档次啊
<NaoTanRen> pud
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这么简单的单词, 也好意思说上档次?!
<lucky> NaoTanRen: ctcp是什么缩写？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 一定要找个别人看不懂的名字才行.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 比如, irssi
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。该吃药了
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 谁知道
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 看我名字就知道我放弃治疗了呀!
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你是iMadper》？
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 那怎么记得住，ctcp
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 谁?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: wlan 1km吗？我的 tp link 741 从奶奶家窗口发射30多米到姥姥家窗口就没什么信号了
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 你才是imadper, 你们全家都是imadper
<Pudge> lucky: 你不觉得我的桌面看着很有档次么
<abinex> jiero: 捏捏
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 四个字母都记不住, 那我真成脑瘫了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 那是你功率太低
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你是喵叔？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<NaoTanRen> abinex: 你怎么骂人?!
<lucky> Pudge: 是啊，正在向你靠拢，太tm上档次了
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 喵叔怎么成骂人了？
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 你怎么骂人
 * NaoTanRen 明天到了公司,连上两个外接显示器, 再来跟 Pudge 的桌面pk
<NaoTanRen> /么
<Pudge> lucky: 10几兆大小的桌面，哪里找去，快换上
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。你好意思？我就一个小本，
 * NaoTanRen 还是算了, 截图只能看到表象, 看不到内涵...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 实际上是尊称
<NaoTanRen> ...
<abinex> Pudge: 有一个是CROE
<abinex> 的桌面
<abinex> 很小的
<abinex> 才10多MB
<lucky> Pudge: 关键不会用啊，估计又要找一推教程了
<Pudge> lucky: 很好用，不用学
<NaoTanRen> lucky: Pudge: 会撸吗?
<abinex> jiero: 也是tp link 741
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 来个高功率的才行. 运营级
<abinex> jiero: 弄个工程级别的天线
<abinex> 雷达天线的那种
<lucky> Pudge: 你那个终端是怎么搞成透明的？
<NaoTanRen> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.CuQDZv&id=25061536756
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 安网NR1840w千兆智能路由器（运营级）无线路由器/价格详谈-淘宝网
<NaoTanRen> jiero: item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.CuQDZv&id=18695043476
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，回来时给点法国礼品呗，什么ipad iphone macbook之类的当礼物送我
<abinex> jiero: 你应该买个定向天线
<abinex> 一对的那种
<abinex> Pudge: 帮我带法国香水就好了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04安装了gnome登入的时候选了，进去还是unity http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447116 在登入的时候选了gnome了，进去还是unity. 但是用游客登入的时候选gnome，进去就是gnome了。 管理员身份进去不会变，是不是管理员身份锁定了桌面环境为unity，不知道去哪修改，有人知道怎么操作吗？先谢了 统计信息
<^k^> > : 发表于 由 maya911 — 2013-08-08 22:20
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你们那里, mountain hardware, jack wolfskin之类的, 贵吗?
<jusss> Pudge: 还有CD的包包之类的也行
<lucky> abinex: 你觉得wp8怎么样
 * NaoTanRen cd的包包, 就是放光盘的嘛...
<NaoTanRen> lucky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxJKZLdUjkM
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ YouTube - Nokia Lumia 925 vs iPhone 5
<NiuTouRen> NaoTanRen: 你个冒牌货，lol
<sdfe> iMadper: 擦你妹
<Pudge> lol
<iMadper> Pudge: lol
<Pudge> lucky: urxvt设置背景透明啊
<abinex> test
<^k^> abinex:点点点.  22:31 
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 这2牌子没听过。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哥伦比亚/始祖鸟之类的呢?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 猛犸象
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。。好高端，我都没见过。。
<abinex> lucky: WP8是个鸡肋
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你妹妹的, 你去欧洲不当代购...
<abinex> lucky: 啥应用都没
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 没时间啊，
<abinex> lucky: 微软的兔子尾巴长不了了
 * NaoTanRen 顶win7!
 * NaoTanRen 顶wp8
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你蛋疼呢
 * NaoTanRen 在地铁里见别人玩wp8, 看着都羡慕
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 你感冒了么？
<abinex> NaoTanRen: 不甩他
<abinex> WP9出了，也不买
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 好，我决定换成systemd了
 * NaoTanRen 毁人不倦
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恭喜你, 作出了正确的决定
<abinex> 让微软蛋疼去
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 虚拟机中的win7可以开启aero效果吗
<lucky> abinex: 为什么诺基亚那么热衷于wp
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: systeminit可以卸载了是吧
<widon> 如何编译ncurses devel啊
<abinex> lucky: 因为诺基亚没的选
<NaoTanRen> lucky: 记得刻意
<abinex> lucky: 诺基亚自己的系统太落伍无法跟苹果对阵，安卓又太垃圾
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 可以先留着...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 万一起不来呢....
<lucky> abinex: 我感觉wp不比ios慢啊
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 然后修改你的cmdline
<abinex> lucky: 况且WP还有一点平台支援费用
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 加上一句 init=/path/to/systemd
<abinex> lucky: 是总体来考虑的
<NaoTanRen> widon: 为什么这个东西要编译? 各个发行版都有呀
<NaoTanRen> widon: 都有现成的包
<abinex> lucky: 不是单单是速度问题
<lucky> NaoTanRen: 装显卡驱动？
<widon> NaoTanRen, 我需要编译，不是在桌面使用的
<abinex> lucky: iOS是个完整的生态系统平台
<NaoTanRen> widon: 跟是不是在桌面使用有什么关系?
<NaoTanRen> widon: 服务器的包管理系统也行呀
<abinex> 拥有众多的用户和开发者
<NaoTanRen> widon: 你直接说你的情况吧, 描述多一些.
<widon> NaoTanRen, 我用的linux没有包管理系统，大哥
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我擦sysvinit不卸载，systemd-sysv装不上啊
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有冲突
<NaoTanRen> widon: 那你早说呀
<abinex> lucky: WP8就是个荒山野岭
<widon> NaoTanRen, 怎么搞
<lucky> 用终端安装软件过程中那个Y/n 输y和Y有区别吗？
<NaoTanRen> widon: 你搞到源码没?
<widon> NaoTanRen, 没有
<abinex> lucky: 一样的
<abinex> lucky: 没区别
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 那就卸载吧
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 死就死, 怕啥
<NaoTanRen> widon: 那你先去搜源码...
 * NaoTanRen 现在啥linux连个包管理都没有?!
<lucky> Pudge: urxvt装完了怎么设置？
 * NaoTanRen 严重怀疑...
<NaoTanRen> urxvt那东西全靠配置文件. 所以我倒现在还用樱花
<Pudge> ~/.Xresources 加上一行URxvt.background:[80]black
<NaoTanRen> widon: ftp://invisible-island.net/ncurses/ncurses-5.9.tar.gz   这个, 最新的源码
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 分区文件系统为什么这么容易出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447117 ubuntu 分区文件系统为什么这么容易出错？今天又修了一次，也没断电，也没强关，知道UBUNTU毛病多现在已经十分小心了，还出错这也太脆弱了吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-08-08 22:45
<lucky> abinex: lxcd的音量在什么地方
<Pudge> lucky: [80]就是透明度
<widon> NaoTanRen, 怎么编译阿，直接./configure能编译出dev包来吗？
<Pudge> lucky: black是背景颜色，你可以随便改
<Pudge> widon: 先./config看依赖，缺少的都要解决，然后再make
<abinex> lucky: 你在主菜单上
<NaoTanRen> widon: 我一直觉得, 把header考过去就行了..
<zhpeng> lfs么
<abinex> lucky: 首选项----桌面会话设置
<NaoTanRen> zhpeng: 好久不见
<lei1> webqq 可能由于网络原因 有木有
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 等会我3分钟不上线，就表示我系统挂了。。
<iMadper> Pudge: ... ... 坐等悲剧.
<iMadper> Pudge: 计时开始!
<lucky___> test
<abinex> lucky: 然后在里面勾选音量控制
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  22:49 
<Pudge> iMadper: 还没有，我还在犹豫
<macint0sh> 3
<abinex> iMadper: 你冒泡了啊
<zhpeng> iMadper, 我在学习，最近
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447115
<abinex> iMadper: 今晚去哪里逍遥了啊？
<lei1> 大家用什么上qq
<widon> 包里面好像没有WINDOW的定义
<^k^> widon ⇪ ti: 如何源代码编译ncurses devel包 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper> zhpeng: 恩, 乃不是都跟我说了.
<lucky___> abinex: 然后呢？
<abinex> lucky然后确定
<macint0sh> 2
<zhpeng> 你们晚上还聊这么HIGH
<zhpeng> 寡人都要睡了
<zhpeng> 最近看了超级多东西
<zhpeng> 什么nagios  zabbix keepalived lvs mysql nginx apache puppet .....
<abinex> lucky 然后重启一下会话
<abinex> zhpeng: ？
<abinex> 看了啥
<zhpeng> 还有。。。
<iMadper> zhpeng: ... sa...
<zhpeng> 不说了
<zhpeng> 我是高尚的sa！
<zhpeng> 测试太没意思了
<Pudge> iMadper: 开始计时！
<iMadper> Pudge: 你还在?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你竟然没挂
 * iMadper 不开心了这回
<zhpeng> 寡人睡了。。。
<zhpeng> 挖男
<zhpeng> 晚安
<lucky___> abinex:重启会话？
<abinex> lucky嗯，就是你注销一下
<abinex> lucky然后重新登陆
<lucky___> iMadper: ~/.Xresources在什么地方？
<abinex> 这样，就会在你登陆的时候启动音量控制了，你就会看到音量控制了
<freeflying> iMadper: 东芝的tf卡怎么样
<freeflying> iMadper: 能入不
<iMadper> freeflying: 挺好的算是.
<iMadper> freeflying: 也可以考虑sandisk
<iMadper> lucky___: 你不是都给出路径了吗...
<iMadper> ....
<abinex> Vertu手机是全宇宙最丑的手机，没有之一
<iMadper> Pudge: 一路走好
<Pudge> iMadper: 木哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> Pudge: 还是你已经活过来了?!
<freeflying> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/908878.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【东芝TF(microSDHC) 存储卡】东芝（TOSHIBA）16G TF(microSDHC)存储卡(Class10)30MB/s【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹，果然好快，秒起
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个如何
<widon> 我怎么看libncurses5-dev里面有什么内容啊
<abinex> 山寨手机都比Vertu手机好看
<Pudge> iMadper: 看时间那个命令是啥来着
<Pudge> Startup finished in 2371ms (kernel) + 12194ms (userspace) = 14565ms
<iMadper> Pudge: timedatectl
<iMadper> Pudge: 好慢..
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就眨了一下眼睛，就到登录界面了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我觉得行. 看你干嘛用, 不是顶级的
<Pudge> iMadper: 这还慢，我艹，满足了，kernel启动快就行了，userspace那里算不算自启动程序的？
<iMadper> systemd-analyze
<iMadper> Startup finished in 2.249s (kernel) + 2.584s (userspace) = 4.834s
<Pudge> iMadper: 我是不是已经可以卸载sysvinit了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不算,
<iMadper> Pudge: 是吧...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我不就是userspace比你慢点么，这个怎么提高
<Pudge> iMadper: 瓶颈在哪里
<iMadper> Pudge: 自己 systemd-analyze blame
<lucky___> iMadper: 在跟目录下？
<iMadper> lucky___: 自己看路径呀, 在 ~/ 下面呀
<lucky___> iMadper:
<lucky___> iMadper: Pudge 说的
<freeflying> iMadper: 手机上用
<iMadper> freeflying: 那足够了, 手机上用, 质量过关就行了
<Pudge> lucky___: 我说啥了
<lucky___> ~/.Xresources 加上一行URxvt.background:[80]black
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草， 5321ms cups.service
<lucky___> 这一步怎么操作
<Pudge> iMadper: 4068ms teamviewerd.service
<Pudge> 1381ms lightdm.service
<iMadper> Pudge: ... .. 丧心病狂
<iMadper> Pudge: 你还用dm?! 你awesome还用dm?!
<Pudge> 2244ms virtualbox.service
<freeflying> iMadper: 貌似也不是很需求，我们手机都是直接上传到NAS
<Pudge> iMadper: 要登录密码啊
<lucky___> Pudge: 怎么~/.Xresources 加上一行URxvt.background:[80]black
<iMadper> Pudge: 渣渣, 等下
<Pudge> lucky___: 。。。编辑这个文件啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 4987ms exim4.service 这个exim4是啥
<iMadper> Pudge: 一个图像处理软件?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 图像处理？？怎么可能
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 那我觉得, C4都勾勒
<Pudge> iMadper: 我啥额外的都没安装啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 我这里, netctl比较多时间, 还有就是dhcp比较多时间
<lucky___> Pudge: 编辑用什么命令
<macint0sh> mta
<Pudge> lucky___: 。。你平时用什么编辑器就用那个编辑啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 你这2个我就没有
<Pudge> iMadper: lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 我的网络是登录成功之后连wifi
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然hdcp卡半天
<freeflying> iMadper: 算了，不买了，我们手机都是 16G的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<iMadper> Pudge: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Automatic login to virtual console - ArchWiki
<iMadper> Pudge: 去掉dm吧.
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<iMadper> Pudge: 然后在auto start x
<iMadper> Pudge: 变成了一个 auto-chain
<iMadper> Pudge: 我现在就是.
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 两个都没你一个爱疯钱多
<lucky___> Pudge:我怎么找不到 ~/.Xresources
<Pudge> iMadper: 我草，exim4居然是什么邮件服务，我啥时候按照过这玩意了
<iMadper> Pudge: 自动登录 + 登录后自动xinit
<iMadper> Pudge: 丧心病狂...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我要密码啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 要密码干嘛?! 你怕别人碰你机器?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿乃肿么知道我用水果？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我都不怕, 我的系统没菜单, 只能用快捷键. 别人拿到都不会用....
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 但是俺的水果是薅的合约机耶
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我不行
<Pudge> iMadper: 必须要登录密码
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还是说明你有实力啊
<freeflying> 我都搞不起那合约机
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 合约机很便宜啊。
<lucky___> ~/.Xresources 我怎么找不到呢
<iMadper> lucky___: 自己创建一个....
<Pudge> lucky___: 没有就自己创建一个
<iMadper> lucky___: > ~/.Xresoureces  就行了
<lucky___> iMadper: 然后呢
<iMadper> lucky___: 然后的事情就问 Pudge 了, 我不用那软件.
<lucky___> 创建完了，我还是找不到哎
<iMadper> ...........
 * iMadper 睡觉去...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 便宜我也搞不起啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我们已经研究出贵司的帮派技能是啥了。 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 就是…… 装穷。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我是真穷啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: qemu能搞wol不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这得看网卡
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过真的需要这功能么？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:07
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 关于LXDE-qt的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447121 1、大概什么时候能体验上，什么时候能正式发布（稳定）？ 2、会有LXDE-qt版的ubuntu跟进不？ 3、发布的适合，是不是Xubuntu、Lubuntu也该拆成两个板块了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-08-09 6:42
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10 ibus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447122 装了13.10，但是ibus不能用啊，super+space根本调不出输入法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linctus — 2013-08-09 7:10
<jiero> 哈。我这ISP劲爆啊，不封 twitter，以前封 baidu.com，现在封 jd.com
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 封不封推是你isp的事？
<IsoaSFlus>  jiero:
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 是啊
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 不是吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 不是gtf的事么
<IsoaSFlus> gfw
<IsoaSFlus>  jiero:
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 当然不是，你可以看到联通和电信封锁的网站不一样。
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 各地封锁的也不一样。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 反正我这该封的都封了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 我这里 blogspot 之前都解封
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。linux下翻个墙好烦
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 为啥？
<IsoaSFlus>  jiero:我只有ipsec的vpn，linux就没找到好用的客户端
<IsoaSFlus> 还是安卓方便
<IsoaSFlus> 自带了的
<IsoaSFlus> 这协议
<IsoaSFlus> 蛋疼，有时候要进国外的网站进不去真是火大
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 呃，我记得在某些城市vpn全面被封的说。
<BigOne> IsoaSFlus: 你可以买个vps组vpn啊
<IsoaSFlus> BigOne: 哎哟我哪来的钱
<BigOne> IsoaSFlus: 国外主机包年也不贵啊
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: vpn比vps便宜？
<IsoaSFlus> jiero:  我这不用钱的，一朋友借我用的
<IsoaSFlus> 他一年也才69
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 恰好，我也是借了别人的vps，一年120.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我是vpn
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 以后社会都用 html5 统一了
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 左右编译一下。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 左右编译一下?？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 完全不懂的我
<IsoaSFlus> jiero,你在说什么东西。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 我cccccc，我发现中文系统对我这e文小白来说有些蛋疼啊，编译软件错误贴issue都不知道怎么写错误信息了。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 能不能请教下各位
<IsoaSFlus> /usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:25:14: 错误： ‘enum VSEvalFlags’多次定义
<IsoaSFlus> 中中文的原话是什么
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-09
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Orz
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这节骨眼上没人了么
<IsoaSFlus> 我相信命运了
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: 这不就是中文么
<IsoaSFlus> Pudge: 我是想要把中文译成e文。。。对方不是中国人的说
<IsoaSFlus> 可不知道怎么写
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: 哪句
<IsoaSFlus> /usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:25:14: 错误： ‘enum VSEvalFlags’多次定义
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: multiple definition 或者 redefinition 都可以
<IsoaSFlus> 哦哦～谢谢前辈，还有三句能不能麻烦下你了
<Pudge> /usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:25:14: erro： ‘enum  VSEvalFlags’ redefined
<Pudge> error
<IsoaSFlus> /usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:25:14: 错误： 先前的定义在这里
<IsoaSFlus> In file included from vsviewer.h:7:0,
<IsoaSFlus>                  from vsviewer.cpp:13:
<Pudge> IsoaSFlus: previour definition is in:
<IsoaSFlus> /usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:27:14: 错误： 相互冲突的声明‘typedef int VSEvalFlags’
<Pudge> error: conflicting specifiers in declaration of 'typedef int VSEvalFlags'
<Pudge> 或者直接conflicting declaration error
<IsoaSFlus> 喔喔，最后一个，谢谢/usr/local/include/vapoursynth/VSScript.h:27:3: error： ‘VSEvalFlags’早先被声明为‘typedef enum VSEvalFlags VSEvalFlags’
<Pudge> error: previously declared as ''
<Pudge> error: 'VSEvalFlags' previously declared as 'typedef enum VSEvalFlags VSEvalFlags'
<IsoaSFlus> 谢谢前辈～
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 在么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 在, 而且刚吃完药...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 闹肚子呢, 今天不上班了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 正好，帮我看看，哪些服务能关闭
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 好
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你全都迁移到systemd了? init删了?
 * NaoTanRen 我记得有个systemd-init的... 
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: http://imagebin.org/266970
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 都删了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 啧啧, 你都 systemd-analyze plot 了...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 高级屠夫!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 高端！
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lightdm呀
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哦, 你不能关
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。说了我需要这个，而且这个不占多少时间
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: networking.service是个毛毛呀?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 这个东西还是有点不兼容，virtualbox之类的还是需要手动做个链接，才能disable
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不知道，有用的吧？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我贴我的给你看看吧
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 系统不同，估计名字有点区别。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 好吧...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你的这个太多莫名其妙的东西了...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: http://imagebin.org/266971
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 是啊，我最小化安装的，debian估计给我当服务器使了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: exim那个，好多系统都说这个不是服务器就不要装，结果默认安装。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 巨tm占资源
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: network好像是ipv6
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有用么
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • google的更新源挂了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447124 这几天用更新管理器的时候总提示失败，终端执行sudo apt-update出现如下信息 错误 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg 无法连接上 dl.google.com:80 (74.125.128.91)。 - connect (110: 连接超时) [IP: 74.125.128.91 80] 忽略 http://dl.google.com stable Release 忽略 http://dl.go
<^k^> > ogle.com stable/main i386 Packages/DiffIndex 忽略 http://dl.google.com stable/main TranslationIndex 错误 < …
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不是，是ethernet设置
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哦, 那你留着吧...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 今天这么早？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ipv6, 我在dhcp.conf那里给关了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 请假了, 不上班了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: WFH啊， 赞
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 拉肚子, 十几分钟一次, 怎么去做一个半小时的地铁...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 好吧，那就歇着
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 就不跟你请教问题了。。。
<NaoTanRen> ...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是都能用了吗?
<imtxc> 本来想问 emacs 怎么实现 vim 里面的 colorcolumn 功能
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哪个 keyboard-setup.service是个毛毛呀
<Pudge> 我草，我试了一下关掉networking， 马上就断网了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 这功能是啥?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我也不知道啊，我艹，还没法关
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: O_o
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不是很兼容
<imtxc> 就是在80列的那里显示个竖线
<imtxc> 边界线
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 有更好的, 就是你打字都是普通颜色, 但是超过80, 就成红色了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有线就足够了应该
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我没关注过类似的插件. 我只用的是超过八十, 再打上去的字就是红色的
<imtxc> 应该不需要插件吧…… 你病好了给我看看怎么配置
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: (require 'whitespace)   (setq whitespace-style '(face empty tabs lines-tail trailing))
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我吧keyboardsetup那个干掉了，好像没啥问题
<imtxc> whitespace 是个插件么
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 肯定是我键盘布局有关，我总是us fr之间切换，
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 干掉吧
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 还有啥能关的，bootlog hdparm 之类的能干掉么
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我记得 list-package就能安装
<imtxc> 恩
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这俩都不行吧
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: rc.local.service这个货是不是为了兼容sysvinit的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不知道呀, 我刚才也看到了...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 把rc.d下面的服务都执行
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你的nfs-common真的用到了吗?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。干嘛用的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: nfs呀...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 中文
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: network filesystem
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。没有，不过，万一用到呢
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 用到了再开...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 关了这个，能和虚拟机共享么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 鬼知道...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 难道你用的nfs共享的?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你就看blame吧
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这个plot太长了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 但疼
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: http://imagebin.org/266974这个
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: blame，你看
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 疯狂的想法：能不能让vbox的消息通知到宿主机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447125 是这样的，比如我的linux宿主机使用virtualbox安装了一个xp，现在有没有可能让xp的qq消息或者其他消息通知到我的宿主机linux呢？ 如果能的话，有现成的实现或者思路么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yazi_beicheng — 2013-08-0
<^k^> > 9 9:18
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 挺正常的了... rpcbind.service除外
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 这个是干嘛的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 能干掉么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 能!
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你真把自己当服务器了..
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不是我，是debian！！
<imtxc> ...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你什么机器? 硬件
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 型号.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 最近两年买的吗?
<Pudge> acer 7739g
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 去年的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你竟然不开uefi!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 为啥要开uefi
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: uefi stub, 启动速度刚刚的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 怎么开
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 去掉了bootloader那一步!
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: grub2代码是kernel代码的1/3长度
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: bios里面开...
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这个需要的改动比较大...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 到grub菜单那里？后面都一样吧
<eexp> 开了重装系统
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 害人的牛头人
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 不用, 但是分出一个区来还是需要的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 开不了，我的bios是个渣渣，除了密码，别的项目都只能看不能改
<eexp> 有啥好玩的
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 真不用重装, 来个fat32分区就够了
<eexp> 要速度。ssd是王道。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 必须能开...
<eexp> 去你的fat
<eexp> 我的dell都进quake3了，台机还没登录。这就是ssd的好处
<NaoTanRen> eexp: systemd-analyze
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 执行一下
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 其实我也想要ssd
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我也想要呀!
<eexp> 没必要折腾这些
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你/etc/init.d下面的服务，都怎么处理的
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 看看你有多快呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我一个个改到systemd里面好麻烦
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我原生就是systemd了
<eexp> 没systemd的系统
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。
<eexp> 虽然说吹得飞快。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 所有的脚本都是systemd的... 基本没有rc下面的了
<eexp> 鬼知道多少bug
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: rc下面的服务好但疼，system只能默认启动，没法disable
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我只能手动一个个改到system下面
<eexp> 手动
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这得问坏阿荣. 他是搞systemd的
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: ^^ 该你出场了.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不再啊
<eexp> 哈皮不是搞翻译的嘛
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 蓉蓉是dd呀
<Pudge> happyaron: 如何无痛转移到systemd下面啊
<eexp> 去年才加的啊。哪里能搞systemd
<eexp> 真这么快？
<Pudge> eexp: 真很快
<eexp> 你理解错误了。 Pudge
<Pudge> eexp: 我今天刚试了一下，结果被惊到了
<eexp> momo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求查瞬时网速的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447127 百度了不少，但都不是我想要的，比如watch ipconfig。我想要的是 1. 最好不用安装软件，直接用Linux命令。 2. 能看到瞬时进出流量或者比如5秒的平均流量，单位为MB这种。比如: in:3MB/s, out:5MB/s 求助，谢谢大神们了... 统计信息: 发表于 由 blueschar
<^k^> > p — 2013-08-09 9:22
<eexp> 10.04的时候，禁止一堆服务，也是飞快。启动。
<eexp> 并行启动，记得卡死过。upstar
<eexp> 一个进程卡死很长时间。
<Pudge> eexp: 我啥都没禁用，就快了好多，现在正在禁用
<eexp> 没bug了？
<eexp> 只是并行启动嘛
<eexp> 关系没处理好，一样卡死
<Pudge> eexp: 恩，4核必须并行啊
<eexp> 是启动进程并行
<Pudge> eexp: 反正目测快了一倍
<imtxc> eexp: 早
<eexp> 只要稳定的。反正现在ssd 5秒
<eexp> imtxc: 今天没事做了。搞点啥玩的。
<imtxc> eexp: 去找几个经典的种子然后分享吧。。。
<eexp> 这。。找大象。不在了？
<imtxc> 大象的资源我都下载完了
<eexp> 列表给我看下？或者精选5个？
<eexp> 公布5个magnet，贴paste?
<NaoTanRen> 求谢安琪的演唱会
<imtxc> 都没了。。。。
<eexp> NaoTanRen:
<eexp> 这啥名
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 脑瘫人
<eexp> 搞混了
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/266976
<NaoTanRen> eexp: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/612edf3ajw1e79n1nb76ej20ho0gfwgt.jpg
<NaoTanRen> ...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装成功以后，无线不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447128 安装成功了，但是无线不能上网。 周围有很多的无线路由信号，也知道密码。可是系统检测不到无线信号，设置里面查看网络，只有一个有线。我这里又没有有线。 机器是2004年的老戴尔笔记本。xp下能正常使用无线上网
<^k^> > 。wifi指示灯始终亮着。 我是新手，一窍不通，请指点！ 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发 …
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 刚搜了一下，类似实现那个功能的插件好多啊。。。
<imtxc> eexp NaoTanRen 推荐个电视剧周末看
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 没关注过...
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我爱钟无艳
<imtxc> 太漂亮的不看，伤身体
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<freeflying> imtxc: 路由器买了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 没啊
<Neathword> 04年的，戴尔看来没有选错啊，质量咋么样？
<eexp> imtxc: 电视带上网，随便找一个片子看就是。
<sssslang> pity: 可以。
<imtxc> 在看龙门快递， 还不错
<eexp> ？
<Neathword> 龙门快递？还有这片子？
<eexp> 香港烂片？lol
<imtxc> 《龙门镖局》 啊
<pity> sssslang: 谢谢
<NaoTanRen> imt
<sssslang> pity: :)
<imtxc> 宁财神编剧的，挺好玩儿
<sssslang> pity: 话说你是pityonline吗？
<Neathword> 镖局
<pity> sssslang: 是啊
<sssslang> pity: ...
<pity> sssslang: :D
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 东邪西毒看过没?
<imtxc> 它的英文名字是 express 啊。。。
<eexp> 昨天看了一个，three and out
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 当然看过
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: ...
<Neathword> .....
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: ??
<Neathword> 国外电视剧看不
<Neathword> 越狱不错
<ugoub>  郁闷，openvpn在单位上不了G+、fb and youtube 其他都还正常。
<cherrot> Google 的IMAP服务器被北京联通封了  我去年买了个表
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8 efi 双系统，无ubunt 13.04启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447129 我的电脑自带的win8系统，/dev/sda2 上的efi分区。当时装ubuntu 13.04的时候，新建了一个/boot，在/dev/sda8上，安装玩之后重启，没有启动选项，直接进入win8，但按F9可以进入ubuntu选项成功进入ubuntu。 在ubuntu下挂载/dev/efi分区，里面也有
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 突然发现emacs现在居然默认有界面，真蛋疼，为啥
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 因为, 好用.
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: proxytoolchain
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 好用个蛋蛋，图形界面不是有xemac么，
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: xemacs不好用.
<ugoub> ?emacs 本来是没有界面的么？我还一直以为又界面。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 真麻烦，起不是每次都要输入-nw
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你丫装的时候就该装emacs-nox
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 然后你就好多东西都没法用了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 渣渣....
<black_angel> 我在项目中成功生成了 TAGS 文件，当然也可以在 emacs 中使用 M-. 跳转过去
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 渣渣emacs，enamcs-nox不存在，
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: community/emacs-nox 24.3-1   你个渣渣
<black_angel> 但还存在另外一个问题，那就是有部分引用是在 /usr/include 下面的，是不是又得跑到 /usr/include 下面去再生成一个 TAGS 文档
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: emacs下面的cscope比tag文件好用
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, thx ~ 看来有必要了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不准诋毁我大vim
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: cscope?
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 使得.
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 是的
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 支持的特别好.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不装，失望了
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: 又一个新词跳进来，好庞大的知识体系啦
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 本来就不用装呀....
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, Pudge ,Ag现在也不错
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: ...
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: ag是啥?
 * NaoTanRen ag?  诺华制药公司?
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, the sliver search
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: http://item.jd.com/627720.html 來湊個
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 【欧德堡牛奶】德国 Oldenburger欧德堡超高温处理部分脱脂牛奶1L*12瓶【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: cscope 比 exuherant ctags 有什么好的地方吗？
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 自己去试试
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: emacs支持的好吗? 算了, 我还是不折腾了....
<leemeng0x61> black_angel, 可以查找函数 字符 跳转等
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 你要干吗?
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 没兴趣
<black_angel> leemeng0x61: 能够找到 /usr/include 下面的不
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 我家牛奶喝不完... 来个人就送两箱...
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: .
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, 不冲突,类似grep功能,不过在vim有相关插件
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 必须能. .
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: cscope行
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: OK, google 去
<leemeng0x61> cscope需要这是下include
<NaoTanRen> ^^ 上面那句读不懂
<leemeng0x61> 你用用就晓得了
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 是中文我就没读懂
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 你语文水平太高, 我跟不上
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: cscope我四年前开始用的, 用过了
<NaoTanRen> cscope需要这是下include    到底什么意思?
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, my mistake. 设置下
<NaoTanRen> leemeng0x61: 不用设置.
<Pudge> leemeng0x61: Ag是啥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕总
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 壕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> gfrog_away: zha
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 豪毛
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 昨天跑到电器店里听魔声，真心没听出啥特别。
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: (global-whitespace-mode t)  怎么让它只在 c-mode 里面其作用？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 木耳没救了
<leemeng0x61> Pudge, 类似grep的东西,但是比grep快
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 说的真对
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 壕，交了报名费还有钱买 2B 耳机。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 展品试听
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 变成cmode的一个hook?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡。减脂奶不好喝
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 应该是这个意思 你用的 global?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃又不减肥，喝全脂没问题。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你要知道, 魔声和beats不是一个东西
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我默认不开启
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 需要的时候手动开
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 丫的标着魔声beats，我不懂啊不懂，就捡标价高的听
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那乃找個這個價格的全脂來啊。。。
<leemeng0x61> NaoTanRen, Pudge https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher
<^k^> leemeng0x61 ⇪ ti: ggreer/the_silver_searcher · GitHub
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我要隨時keep fit，體內有長胖基因lol
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 凡是有beats标志的, 声音都只值80rmb
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我爹媽都是過了30之後開始胖的啊...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 几羊？ amazon非特价，全脂不到130一箱。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 这个容易啊，你听完，放下耳机，就说，还是不够通透啊。。。。。。唉
<imtxc> 甚至听到了一些毛刺。。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 哦，我忘了说，我是拿豆瓣电台试的音。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ￥108 1L*12，滿188減40，等人買兩箱1L不到8塊啊。。。
<imtxc> 擦。。。。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ....
<cherrot> huntxu, 你一身魔鬼身材  好意思说自己有长胖基因。。你让 壕基铛情何以堪
<imtxc> 豆瓣电台是 72k 的。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 别和减脂了，跟水一样。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: NaoTanRen lol
<imtxc> 有的甚至 60k 左右。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我不是齋喝，拿來泡玉米片當早餐
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 壕
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 森海1k+的货也完全听不出来有差啊。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 这得啥音源才能听出来。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你用豆瓣fm听，大奥你也听不出来
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ... 1k+的耳机, 需要2k+的放
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我的爪机4k多呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 好吧
 * NaoTanRen 来个人干掉 gfrog_away 吧....
 * gfrog_away 不卖萌了，撤退
<imtxc> 看weibo， hamo 的同事领了 200w$ 啊
<NaoTanRen> ag就是ack的替代品而已
<NaoTanRen> 完全不能跟cscope抗衡呀
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 为毛领那么多？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好像是百度的什么最高奖？ 好吧，是两个 team 领了 200w$
<gfrog_away> imtxc: team啊，我以为是个人呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 分到底下的没多少。
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 度娘真有米
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是的, baidu的利润率很高
<Pudge> leemeng0x61: 没有cs提供的别的类似功能？
<imtxc> (add-hook 'c-mode-hook 'whitespace-mode)
<Pudge> imtxc: teamleader 100w，2个副手一人45w，剩下的码农分
<imtxc> Pudge: ..............
<imtxc> 这么黑？
<Pudge> 猜的，因为我大学的时候帮我哥弄个项目就这样的
<imtxc> 媒婆怎么不来了
<imtxc> cherrot: 快给我个微信5.0 的邀请
<imtxc> cherrot: 妹子着急跟我玩打飞机呢
<cherrot> 商务部赚钱赚疯掉，一个小的变量调整都是上百万的利润
<cherrot> imtxc, 买爱疯
<cherrot> imtxc, 妹子鄙视死你了已经 lol
<imtxc> cherrot: 有 android的了啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 你没我们工卡 放弃吧
<leemeng0x61> Pudge, 没有
<imtxc> cherrot: 那妹子怎么会有
<Pudge> imtxc: 60w的项目，1周昨晚，他拿40w，副手15,我们剩下的3个程序员5w
<imtxc> cherrot: 快给我想想办法。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 员工？
<Pudge> imtxc: 当然，我不算，就是来帮忙的
<imtxc> cherrot: 不是啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 而且他不认识 tx 的任何员工
<cherrot> imtxc, 绑定员工账号了  你问问妹子呗
<imtxc> cherrot: 好吧
<imtxc> 那她怎么玩的。。。。
<imtxc> 难不成…… 擦，不敢继续联想了
<eexp> imtxc: 迟早你被请喝茶。
<imtxc> eexp: 被谁
<eexp> 敢安装微信。直接定位你。
<cherrot> imtxc,  这么好的搭讪机会
<imtxc> eexp: 不怕啊，我就玩玩游戏
<eexp> 哪天你正好在学法官，有人会上门找你的。
<imtxc> ……………………
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 省略号在哪个键。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 找到了
<NaoTanRen> pud
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ........................................
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 只能靠摸。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 不对不对，她的号显然不可能是你们的员工号啊
<Neathword> www.baidu.com
<cherrot> imtxc, 你问妹子比问我直接
<imtxc> cherrot: 她不给我说
<imtxc> 我等媒婆来
<cherrot> imtxc, 你看 其实人家认识员工干爹 但不好意思告诉你。。你就是屌丝的命，  回家撸管去吧……打飞机什么的不适合你
<Neathword> www.npumd.cn
<eexp> dc/#*py\m`ou 似乎常用按键就这些，该死的vim搞那么多按键干嘛。 #emacs
<Neathword> jdyxb,djxh, www.npumd.cn
<Neathword> 什么情况下那个机器人才会解释这个网站？
<imtxc> 她活了的时候
<imtxc> 昨天下班取钱捡到一张卡
<knownbad> http://www.npumd.cn
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 西北工业大学明德学院
<imtxc> 还真有人取了钱不拿走卡。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 所以，国内的atm不科学
<Neathword> 咋弄得
<Pudge> imtxc: 应该拔卡了才出钱
<cherrot> Neathword, http://www.npumd.cn
<imtxc> Pudge: 国外的是这样的？
<Pudge> imtxc: 这样顶多拔卡了忘记拿钱，但是一般不会忘记，至少卡不会丢
<cherrot> ^k^, bull shit
<Pudge> imtxc: 恩，不拔卡不吐钱
<eexp> imtxc: 多。还有人取钱过程中，习惯性走一边接电话，被人取了，还改密码的。
<eexp> bs打电话必须游走的屌丝
<Neathword> http://www.ask.com
<imtxc> Pudge: 我取的时候那个页面上还显示取了多少，手续费多少之类的。。。
<imtxc> 没有尝试能不能继续取。。。
<imtxc> 怕银行抓了我
<^k^> Neathword ... ⇪ Ask.com - What's Your Question?
<Neathword> 好慢
<Neathword> http//www.google.com
<Neathword> http://www.google.com
<^k^> Neathword ⇪ ti: Google
<imtxc> eexp: 直接点了退卡，然后把卡扔一边，这样的话有我的责任么？
<eexp> 损害公私财务罪。
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神
<eexp> 你应该妥善保管啊
<Neathword> 估计没钱了，是空卡，取完就走
<imtxc> 擦，不会吧…………
<eexp> 至少原地等待30分钟，等人来找。
<Neathword> 空卡，扔了也没事，再办张也不麻烦
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 危险了
<Pudge> imtxc: 这边也有蛋疼的时候，atm取现金一天不能超过300,
<Pudge> imtxc: 超过了必须去柜台
<eexp> Pudge: 你啥国度
<imtxc> 别人捡走再试的话要密码的
<Pudge> eexp: fr
<eexp> 这么bt啊
<Neathword> 我去
<Pudge> eexp: 恩，银行为了安全
<Pudge> eexp: 只要卡丢了，损失的钱都归银行陪，怕陪不起
<eexp> 这是银行不尽义务啊。可以告它
<imtxc> 他们肯定可以查到那个卡是我拔出来的
<eexp> imtxc: 没人报案，你就没事。
<Neathword> 现在全球变暖真严重啊
<Neathword> 汗流浃背的
<imtxc> 那就好，估计一张破卡，也就挂失吧，不至于报案。。。
<Pudge> eexp: 还有更变态的，办任何收取，必须去开户的那家分店，别的分店一律不给办
<eexp> 万一别人的卡有个100w，还被别人取了。 imtxc
<eexp> Pudge: 这个最烦。应该去告
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 不会吧！
<Pudge> eexp: 所有银行都这样，怎么告。。
<imtxc> 那么破的一张卡
<eexp> imtxc: 赶紧删除微信。lol
<Pudge> imtxc: 你拿了别人的卡？
<eexp> Pudge: 难道法国佬都这样绵羊？
<imtxc> Pudge: 没有，挡着我取钱了，我就点了退卡扔旁边了。
<Pudge> imtxc: 节操呢，寄给我啊
<Pudge> eexp: 他们习惯了，麻烦的都是中国人，
<imtxc> Pudge: 只有那一个atm，所以没办法
<Pudge> eexp: 一个月账面出入超过7000就必须书面向银行说明资金流动细节，否则报警
<eexp> imtxc: 被请喝茶，是具有高尚的情操的人才可能遇到的
<Pudge> eexp: 中国人一般都直接用现金，走银行太麻烦
<eexp> Pudge: 哦。是习惯不同。应该都刷卡支付
<Neathword> 这年头都没人用银行了
<eexp> 一切记录在案。
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: 我安装了 cscope, cscope-indexer 也引用了 xcscope.el，然后使用 C-c s s 查出了一大堆 symbol
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu启动失败，卡在grub4dos界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447132 卡在grub4dos页面，可以按tab查询命令。 统计信息: 发表于 由 894849635 — 2013-08-09 10:59
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 哦
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: 问题是，我只想找到那个函数定义的地方呀，结果出现了几十条记录，应该用什么方法呢
<eexp> Pudge: 在国内，银行都是5w才预约。
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 定义是: C-c s d
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: 好好看手册吧, 孩子.
<black_angel> - -!
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你的脑容量，会不会20%被热键占用了
<Pudge> black_angel: vim 下的办法，不知道emac下能不能用。。
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: 'C-c s d' 依然出来十几条记录呀
<black_angel> NaoTanRen: 郁闷中
<Pudge> black_angel: 赶紧投入vim怀抱，就没这么多事了
<ugoub> 我用信用卡 还款，卡被吃了……
<black_angel> Pudge: 可是我是从 vim 转过来的呀，- -!
<onlylove> eexp: 人家的7000是欧元，比你50K值钱多了
<NaoTanRen> black_angel: C-c s C-h 自己找自己需要的函数吧
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这是cscope返回的结果, 跟vim还是emacs没关系
<Pudge> black_angel: 。。不理解，为啥
<eexp> onlylove: 你错了。你去100w，也没人要你说明用途的。
<black_angel> 现在只能看源码了
<Pudge> onlylove: 不是钱多钱少，是麻烦
<NaoTanRen> 看啥的源码?
<eexp> 国内私权非常泛滥。
<onlylove> eexp: 说明用途没啥吧
<black_angel> Pudge: 被忽悠了，然后一直不习惯 vim 的三模式转换
<eexp> onlylove: 干涉个人自由啊
<Pudge> black_angel: 习惯就好
<black_angel> ^^
<black_angel> ^_^
<eexp> black_angel: 看源码，用si或者doxygen
<eexp> 折腾啥
<black_angel> eexp: 我想在 emacs 里面看呢
<eexp> 不觉得蛋疼？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 不呀. 挺好的.
<eexp> 充分利于各种工具，而不是利用一种。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 对呀, 我们用到了cscope
 * gfrog_away lab里网络出问题了。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 在哪里看源码不是问题，问题是没事为啥看源码。。
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 额，估计你没太用过si和doxygen
<NaoTanRen> eexp: si用过
<eexp> 用熟了？
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 没
<eexp> 知道si的bug不
<eexp> lol
<ugoub> vim我只会用两个模式……
<NaoTanRen> ...
<cherrot> eexp, si是啥？
<eexp> 鼠标点点，就能看完源码，然后告诉别人，你这个地方写错了。这才是领导的风范。
<eexp> source insight
<Pudge> eexp: 这玩意有linux版本了？
<eexp> 没。只能wine。你可以doxygen嘛
<eexp> 那更详细
<cherrot> eexp,  哦   vim也足够了吧。   si 和 doxygen 有什么联系。。
<Pudge> eexp: 前提是人家写的代码和注释规范啊
<eexp> 没关系，2个软件
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: doxygen不是生成文档的嘛?
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 是啊
<eexp> 看函数调用图啊。参数调用图啊。分析用的
<eexp> Pudge: 不需要任何注释
<imtxc> source insight 好用啊。。。
<Pudge> eexp: 好吧，也就读书的时候被老师逼着用过，后来再也没看过代码
<Pudge> 太费时间了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 还有啥好玩的，除了systemd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 初次接触Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447134 因为项目原因，第一次接触linux，下载了ubuntu 的12.04英文及13.04 中文版。本想下载中文版12.04中文版，但实在找不到。在VMare中将前两者都安装了，发现13版本有BUG，后remove 掉13版。 使用中遇到了不少的麻烦，完全从0开始，好象回动了DOS时代，以命令
<^k^> > 为主导。使用ubuntu 遇到以下的问题，一一解决了，希望对与我一样的菜鸟有帮助： …
<eexp> avahi dlna 才好玩。各种设备的互联互通。 Pudge systemd会好玩？
<Pudge> eexp: 刚把avahi禁用了。。
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 兴趣完全不同嘛
<Pudge> eexp: 整个局域网就我一台设备。。
<eexp> http://eexpress.github.io/deb/cairo-weather_0.93_amd64.deb Pudge 试试。好玩
<^k^> eexp ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>602.11 kiB}
<eexp> Pudge: 没手机，电视？
<Pudge> eexp: 有啊，电视怎么连？
<Pudge> eexp: 电视又不再网络上
<eexp> 旧电视？
<Pudge> eexp: 恩，
<eexp> 法国不是喜欢搞电视机顶盒的嘛。
<eexp> 带游戏上网的。
<Pudge> eexp: 是啊，但是咋玩呢，
<eexp> 等支持dlna再说
<Pudge> eexp: 这个天气是个桌面widget？
<Pudge> eexp: 不支持国外啊，我咋玩啊
<eexp> 。就没准备支持国外的。。
<eexp> 忘记你在外面了
<jiero> cherrot: 看到你的信了。
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨
<jiero> eexp cherrot 我这里 jd.com被封了啊。
<Pudge> eexp: 就是让电视显示电脑上的电影音乐是吧
<eexp> 封就封。只看rss
<lucky2> Pudge: awesome只能通过终端打开浏览器吗？
<jiero> eexp: 呃。那是买东西的网站啊。
<Pudge> eexp: 我电视还没我电脑屏幕大呢。
<eexp> Pudge: 各种设备上，直接看。
<Pudge> lucky2: 不是啊，你要收想用鼠标，就用鼠标点菜单啊
<jiero> Pudge: 你的电视是手机？我想起以前推的电话电视
<eexp> 京东。。。@@
<eexp> jiero: 打死不去那破网站
<Pudge> lucky2: 不用鼠标就win+r，然后输入浏览器程序名称
<jiero> eexp: 呃。为啥，我要买再生纸只有那里。
<lucky2> Pudge: 我菜单里怎么找不到呢
<jiero> --- jd.com ping statistics ---
<jiero> 74 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 73583ms
<jiero> lol
<eexp> 太破。搜索关键词都做不好的网站
<lucky2> Pudge: 是左上角的那个菜单吗
<eexp> 还asp的
<jiero> eexp: tao包
<jiero> eexp:  taobao才是不做搜索。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 上大学后就基本没看过电视啊，都是电脑上看，一看电视就想快进。。
<Pudge> lucky2: 可以
<jiero> Pudge: 你。。。
<lucky2> Pudge: 没有啊，不信你找试试？
<eexp> 搜索不到东西的，有啥用。排序乱七八糟的
<jiero> Pudge: 你也不用听音乐会了。。
<Pudge> lucky2: application里面
<jiero> eexp: 呃，我觉得京东的搜索不错啊，比ebay的强，和amazon的差不多。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 感觉不同，
<eexp> jiero: 曾经的印象
<Pudge> jiero: 电视剧娱乐节目这些，等不得，跳着看
<jiero> eexp: 我才用了1个月。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 哦哦
<eexp> 再生纸，很稀奇？
<jiero> eexp: 嗯。运费贵。
<jiero> eexp: 很少有卖的
<jiero> eexp: 山东奇葩，没有卖的
<eexp> 我的老房子那边，就是卖纸的（半）一条街。
<Pudge> eexp: jiero NaoTanRen 现在新出来一种壁纸，屏蔽wifi信号，有市场么
<eexp> 各种纸张
<Pudge> 比普通壁纸贵一点点
<jiero> eexp: 难怪，中国人普遍知识不足，都认为纸张越白越好；70g之类的是纸的厚度。
<eexp> Pudge: 这干嘛？
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<eexp> jiero: .
<Pudge> eexp: 1,防止有人攻击，2,家里有孕妇的，wifi信号不太好吧
<eexp> Pudge: 耸人听闻吧。商业目的。
<Pudge> eexp: 关键中国人就信这个啊
<Pudge> eexp: 有钱的哪个不怕自己身体受影响啊，哪怕就是听说
<eexp> 奇葩商品，去日本更有市场。
<Pudge> eexp: 你那些fvwm配置说明的图片，都有啥软件做的
<jiero> eexp 中国人才极端，要黑的就要最黑（用别国都不喜欢用的碳素墨水，因为黑），白的就要最白（用着最高白度的复印纸）
<Pudge> jiero: 现在还有人用墨水？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • make 时出现问题，大神请帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447138 zzy@ubuntu:~/Downloads/libbswabe-0.9$ make CFLAGS='-I/usr/include/glib-2.0' gcc -c -o core.o core.c -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 In file included from /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/galloca.h:34:0, from /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib.h:32, from core.c:9: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:34:24: fatal error: glibconfi
<^k^> > g.h: No such file or directory make是出现错误，该怎么修改啊，请说详细点。。我完全菜鸟 …
<jiero> Pudge: 不喜欢中性笔
<jiero> Pudge: 看起来就和塑料袋一样，我还不用塑料袋呐。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 我说错了，应该是，现在还有人用笔。。，除了老板要签字
<jiero> Pudge: http://www.tuzei8.com/2013/05/agile-ux-tools/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 敏捷体验设计文具指南 « 一只土贼
<jiero> Pudge: 用电子记录，很容易忘了当时是什么心情
<Pudge> jiero: 我错了
<jiero> 或者很难想像
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把lubuntu的桌面环境改成像这个图这样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447142 我想请问怎么改Lubuntu的桌面配置，可以像下图一样的？论坛上我找了很多资料都不太理解 有没人大概的给我讲下该怎么配置呢？谢谢！ 屏幕截图 - 2012年10月31日 - 16时45分17秒.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzboy17 — 2013-08-0
<^k^> > 9 11:58
<lucky2> Pudge: 你用的是什么笔记本？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<eexp> Pudge: inkscape
<Pudge> lucky2: ？
<eexp> roylez: 你无聊了？回家没
<Pudge> lucky2: acer啊
<Pudge> eexp: 为什么我用inkscape做出来的图就这么丑。
<roylez> eexp: 还没
<lucky2> Pudge: 有没有自己清过灰？
<roylez> eexp: 你回家没？
<Pudge> lucky2: 我这个请不了，看本子的，有的本子后盖打开就是散热器
<huntxu> gfrog_away: nm的openvpn沒辦法配置路由從原來的設備走。。。
<Pudge> lucky2: 有的本子不行，散热器藏的深，只能全拆了，太麻烦
<lucky2> Pudge: 你本子买来一次都没清理过啊？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這玩意這麽多年難怪沒人用啊。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 基樂樂
<Pudge> lucky2: 没啥好清理的啊，温度又不高
<roylez> huntxu: 鸡胡须
<lucky2> Pudge: 你买多久了？
<Pudge> lucky2: 1年多吧
<lucky2> Pudge: 其实我想知道容脂对散热的作用大不大 的
<Pudge> lucky2: 啥东西，硅胶？
<eexp> roylez: 我天天在家
<eexp> Pudge: .选素材而已，就好看了
<lucky2> Pudge: 涂在散热器上面那东西
<Pudge> lucky2: 当然游泳了
<Pudge> lucky2: 散热器和cpu能更好接触，没有硅胶，散热效果差很多
<roylez> eexp: 哦
<eexp> roylez: 邀请我们去你家住4个空调的大房子？
<NaoTanRen> 硅脂好不好....
<NaoTanRen> 硅胶....
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我错了
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 是问手感好不好？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我那时候大家都叫硅胶。。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 哦, 那不好, 刚做好的时候硬, 慢慢就软了... 参考: 一路向西
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 那个是叫容脂吧？
<roylez> eexp: 咱家不养宠物啊
<huntxu> NaoTanRen: 我那個年代確實叫硅膠。。。
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 啥地方可体验？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 硅胶, 那是来隆胸的...
<Pudge> huntxu: +10086
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: Pudge: 你们两个老不死
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有人挺我了，那时候大家真的都叫硅胶的
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 没办法...
<eexp> roylez: 你们家有宠物？
 * NaoTanRen 没见过叫错了还这么有理的!~~
<roylez> eexp: 不养宠物
<eexp> roylez: 那没关系了。我不喜欢有宠物的家。
<eexp> 住2周吧
<Pudge> 男不养猫，女不养狗
<onlylove> 硅胶……搞毛线
<onlylove> 明明是硅脂
<lucky2> onlylove: 我还以为叫容脂呢
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 木理解，可以的吧。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃们不是team building去了？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我们组下周
<onlylove> lucky2: 没啥，各种叫法，确实有种叫散热硅胶的东西
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 去哪儿？
<onlylove> lucky2: 不过那种是固态的，不像硅脂那样是牙膏样子的
<lucky2> onlylove: 那东西涂不涂作用大不？
<lucky2> Pudge: 你acer的续航怎么样？
<onlylove> lucky2: 看你涂啥样的，应该说作用还是不小的
<onlylove> lucky2: acer一般的2小时吧，传统笔记本，不包含各种超极本啥的
<Pudge> lucky2: 一般般，4小时不到吧
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 海淘的时候为什么淘宝代付要比自己付款要便宜？
<lucky2> onlylove: 准备给笔记本清一次灰涂涂这种东西
<onlylove> Pudge: acer现在能跑那么久？
<Pudge> lucky2: 你先看你后盖那里是不是散热器，不然好麻烦的
<onlylove> lucky2: 买多久了，工作环境咋样
<lucky2> Pudge: 我的两小时不到算什么水平
<Pudge> onlylove: 3个多小时不算久了，我是说普通使用，亮度调低
<lucky2> onlylove: 买两年多了，大学宿舍环境
<Pudge> lucky2: 你禁用独显了么
<onlylove> Pudge: 我记得acer也就两小时多点
<lucky2> Pudge: 没有哎
<Pudge> onlylove: 看多少芯的电池了
<lucky2> Pudge: 为什么要禁用独显？
<Pudge> onlylove: 亮度调低，别看视频，3个半小时差不多
<Pudge> lucky2: 省电降温啊
<lucky2> Pudge: 我本子上天直接热死了，所以我打算清清灰，不管有多麻烦
<onlylove> lucky2: 你看看散热器吧，一般的风扇没问题基本其他地方就不用清理，最容易脏的地方就是风扇，基本吧风扇和出风口那边的散热片里面的灰抽干净，就没事了
<Pudge> lucky2: 要是后盖那里不是散热器，很麻烦的，键盘，里面的连线，都要拆
<lucky2> Pudge: 禁用独显之后显卡启到的是集显作用还是?
<onlylove> lucky2: 宿舍的话容易有衣服绒和头发，灰尘一般不会太重
<Pudge> lucky2: 你啥配置，是双显卡么
<lucky2> om
<lucky2> on
<lucky2> Pudge:  不是
<onlylove> lucky2: 弄个小吸尘器，再弄个镊子啥的就没太多问题，灰尘抽出来，绒绒揪出来就成
<lucky2> Pudge: 1g独显hd5650m
<Pudge> lucky2: 很简单，你风扇转的时候，手放出风口，看风大不大，要是没啥感觉，那就要清理了
<onlylove> lucky2: 不过两年了，涂下硅脂没坏处，用好点的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我需要配置內網的其他segment走原來的設備，不走vpn
<Pudge> lucky2: 那禁用个蛋蛋
<gfrog_away> huntxu: nm可以自己配置路由啊。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不理解乃的需求
<lucky2> onlylove: 我没吸尘器哎，用吹风机怎么样？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那是走vpn的設備的路由，我要走原來的網關。。。
<lucky2> Pudge: 换块电池会不会好点？
 * huntxu lunch
<Pudge> lucky2: 换个电脑更好
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 难道在网卡的配置里加路由不成？
<onlylove> lucky2: 如果你的吹风机不是加热的，功率够大，那可以试试，不过你要把散热组件都拿下来，就是风扇和热管都拿下来，然后分开吹，那样就必须涂硅脂了，没啥，实在担心吹不干胶，散热片可以用水冲下
<lucky2> onlylove: 我吃风机是加热的还是小功率的
<Pudge> lucky2: 你要能拆下来还吹个蛋，直接拿水冲了晾干就完了
<onlylove> lucky2: 没事别胡闹，至少把冷风关了，为啥要用吸尘器，因为不会吹的到处都是
<roylez> huntxu: 渣渣
<onlylove> lucky2: 哦，把热风关了
<lucky2> onlylove: 谁会有吸尘器那玩意
<lucky2> Pudge: 用水冲风扇吗
<Pudge> lucky2: 冲散热器，散热器缝隙里面堵塞的东西都冲出来
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: cd是不是容量越大音质就越好？
<onlylove> lucky2: 没有就没有了，你把散热片用水冲下，风扇用毛刷清理下就行了
<Pudge> lucky2: 风扇随便擦一下就行了
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 没这一说吧...
<lucky2> onlylove: Pudge你们为何如此专业
<Pudge> lucky2: 关键你要能拆的下来，要是拆键盘之类的，不熟悉的话最好别拆
<Pudge> lucky2: 很麻烦的
<Pudge> lucky2: 我拆过n台。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 很好拆, 前天刚拆了我的x230, 掌托都拆了
<onlylove> lucky2: 我也拆过N台……
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 为什么同一个专辑会有容量相差一半的cd呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你别乱忽悠人，不是这么好拆的
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 不知道.
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 拆掌托算啥，当时我主板都拿下过
<lucky2> Pudge: onlylove 莫非你们哪来这么多台笔记本拆的？
<Pudge> lucky2: 没经验的话，如果需要拿下键盘才能分离主板，你还是别弄了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我没说拆下掌托算啥, 我只说不难拆. 所以你那句不用跟我显摆
<onlylove> lucky2: 我原来修电脑的，别听他们讲，thinkpad有维修手册，照着拆很容易
<onlylove> lucky2: 其他牌子就没这么幸运了
<Pudge> onlylove: 他都说了是acer
<onlylove> Pudge: 其实我觉得hp最难拆
<lucky2> Pudge: 你的是acer我的不是啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac772950
<Pudge> lu
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美国网民评论：游客掰断意古雕像 网友反思国民素质 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<lucky2> onlylove: 我的是dell
<Pudge> lucky2: 。。你自己说的啊
<lucky2> Pudge: 我没说啊，你找证据来
<onlylove> lucky2: dell啊，啥型号？latitude?
<lucky2> onlylove: inspiration
<Pudge> lucky2: 随便了，反正我的建议就是，后盖打开，看不到散热器i，你就最好别拆了
<Pudge> lucky2: 很麻烦，一般要全部卸掉，才能取下散热器
<onlylove> lucky2: 听 Pudge 的，没啥的，如果能看到，也别觉得幸运，我记的联想有个拆开后盖能看见散热器，依旧要拿下主板
<Pudge> lucky2: 你要是觉得坏了无所谓，正好买个新的，那随便你
<lucky2> Pudge: 我的后盖去掉电池和内存条的部分其余好像要整个拿下的那种
<onlylove> lucky2: 希望戴尔别这么2，一般没啥的
<onlylove> lucky2: 去本友会，或者搜下你的型号怎么拆机，如果不是特别冷门的，一般有人拆的
<onlylove> lucky2: 拆散热器这小事
<lucky2> Pudge: 我的手放在风扇口有股凉嗖嗖的风，你说我要不要清灰？
<onlylove> lucky2: 或者去戴尔维修站让他们给拆
<lucky2> onlylove: 我的15r啊，不冷门，就是有点久远了
<onlylove> lucky2: 没啥，百度下，so easy
<Pudge> lucky2: 1,拿下电池，2打开后盖，卸掉所有看得见的螺丝，拿下硬盘，拔出dvd，再接着卸螺丝，然后翘键盘，就这步骤，千万别用力
<Pudge> lucky2: 两嗖嗖的风？坑跌呢？不是热风？
<Pudge> lucky2: 你不是说热的不行么
<Pudge> lucky2: 要不就没风，要不就热风，凉风算什么
<lucky2> Pudge: 真的是凉风哎
<Pudge> lucky2: 那你电脑热什么
<lucky2> Pudge: 风扇是在笔记本下面还是侧面的那个？
<Pudge> lucky2: cpu温度多少
<lucky2> Pudge: 我侧面那个热
<Pudge> lucky2: 侧面出风啊
<Pudge> lucky2: 下面进空气你感觉不到什么的
<lucky2> Pudge: 56摄氏度
<Pudge> lucky2: 你独显这温度正常
<Pudge> lucky2: 侧面出风明显，就说明散热器那里没多少灰，是通畅的，不用拆
<lucky2> Pudge: 看来我要清了，太麻烦我就去着维修部去
<lucky2> Pudge: 侧面一点感觉没有，手放上去会感觉热
<Pudge> lucky2: 听声音风扇转的快么
<lucky2> Pudge: å¿«
<Pudge> lucky2: 一般堵了的话风扇声音很大
<lucky2> Pudge: 你笔记本平时下面用那种踮的散热器吗
<Pudge> lucky2: no
<lucky2> Pudge: 那下面不是进不去空气啦？
<Pudge> lucky2: 怎么可能，又不是贴着桌子的
<Pudge> lucky2: 你笔记本4个脚没有高度的？
<lucky2> Pudge: 那点高度。。。都快被我磨平了
<Pudge> lucky2: 独显56度真不算高
<Pudge> lucky2: 我开独显也要到50度以上
<lucky2> Pudge: 今天算好了，上两天都是60+
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 转换格式后影音不同步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447143 用qt-recordmydesktop录制了几个视频，都是ovg格式的，上传到优酷之后会自动转成flv格式，不但非常不清晰而且影音严重不同步。后来想先转换成avi格式再上传上去。在电脑里用mencoder转成的avi也是不同步的，音落后影很多。郁闷了，有大侠支招
<^k^> > 吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-08-09 12:45
<happyaron> Pudge: init=/lib/systemd/systemd
<Pudge> happyaron: 。。不是这个，
<Pudge> happyaron: 是/etc/init.d里面的服务，
<Pudge> happyaron: systemd都启动了，但是不能disable
<Pudge> happyaron: 只能手动一条条改么
<happyaron> Pudge: 原来怎么disable现在怎么disable
<Pudge> happyaron: 原来我是用sysvinit disable的，现在sysvinit都被我卸载了啊
<happyaron> Pudge: 别卸载啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 。我都用systemd替换了，还要sysvinit干嘛
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 私下里认为sysvinit比systemd保险一点，不差那点速度
<Pudge> happyaron: 就这还敢称无痛兼容
<lnxfei> #system time
<onlylove> Pudge: 你忘了大多数linux发行版的口号是做最易用的
<Pudge> onlylove: 也是
<nyfair> ogv这种烂货为什么还在被开源厨宣传，多少小白就这么上钩了
<onlylove> ogv是啥
<nyfair> ogg video
<nyfair> 又称theora
<onlylove> 那东西不是音频编码么
<onlylove> 就知道ogg，不知道ogg video
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: irssi能不能不用明文密码
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 谁知道...我又不用那东西
<NaoTanRen> oggvideo一直不够普及呀
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: ogv骗到多少小白...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: emacs你登录不用明文密码？
<NaoTanRen> pud
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 用呀, 所以 imtxc_away 管我要配置文件, 我都不给的. 整个配置文件里, 到处都是明文密码呀
<happyaron> Pudge: 反正我这debian是无痛的
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 坏阿荣早~
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: ...
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 无痛的神马？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo 蓉蓉
<Pudge> happyaron: 我也debian啊，我卸载了sysvinit，那些禁用的都被systemd启动了
<NaoTanRen> 地铁里*人流*攒动
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 在不同的init之间切换，无痛
<happyaron> Pudge: 谁叫你卸载sysvinit的。lol
<happyaron> Pudge: 卸载那个之后很多基础功能就木有了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你不乖, 乱摸蓉蓉, 想让他再无痛一次?
<onlylove> 中午吃啥好
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 。。。。
<happyaron> Pudge: 只要/etc/init.d下还有shell脚本，那个包卸载了你就会损失功能。
<Pudge> happyaron: 逼着我换回sysvinit么，明明一样的功能，为啥留两个，
<happyaron> Pudge: 本来就不一样的功能。
<lucky2> onlylove: 你在家吗
<Pudge> happyaron: 真但疼，打着replace sysvinit的旗号
<onlylove> lucky2: 没厨房，别让我自己动手
<happyaron> Pudge: 只是在debian里提供的feature不一样
<jusss> Pudge: 你不是debian吗，debian就是sys v吧
<NaoTanRen> 为啥要保留sysvinit!?!? 我都没有了吧...
<lucky2> onlylove: 你家里 没厨房？
<happyaron> Pudge: 有sysvinit的包，systemctl disable就能用了
<jusss> NaoTanRen: ä½ systemd?
<happyaron> loooool
<onlylove> lucky2: 因为是租的房
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 必需的.
<Pudge> jusss: 是啊，被脑瘫忽悠的换成systemd了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 没快吗?!
<jusss> Pudge: 又被谁忽悠的？
<freeflying> 谁用 podcast, 有啥客户端推荐
<Pudge> happyaron: 好吧，重新装上sysvinit
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不是你自己决定的换过去?
<jusss> Pudge: 为啥不试试upstart
<onlylove> 我听说arch用systemd了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 快有蛋用，我又不是天天重启玩，还是要装上sysvinit
<Pudge> jusss: 看网评不咋地
<jusss> onlylove: arch早换成了systemd
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 来跟我一起测uefi吧.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: bios不支持
<jusss> onlylove: 据说当时是强制换的，没讨论
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 都支持的.
<jusss> onlylove: debian好歹还讨论用sys v还是systemd
<onlylove> jusss: 事实上，还是sysvinit保险一点
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 05年的技术了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 反正那一项不能改
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 我bios也不支持uefi的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 而且我也对折腾这个没兴趣
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: boot mode 里面有uefi的....
<happyaron> jusss: debian这儿最后的赢家是哪个还说不定
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: so？
<happyaron> jusss: 说不好就是upstart……
<jusss> happyaron: upstart挺好的呀
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu不一直是upstart + sys v吗
<happyaron> jusss: openrc目前进度不行，systemd不支持non-linux，upstart表示有人做non-linux支持就merge
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 来测uefi, 你就得一天重启几十次, 然后你就发现, 启动快是优点了
<happyaron> jusss: 基本上就upstart了，upstart一定程度上能兼容sysv
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 啥叫uefi?
<happyaron> jusss: RHEL6上用的就是upstart的sysv compatible mode
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 怎么看主板是否支持uefi?
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 你还知道rhel6?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我治疗结束了，你加油
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu 10.10都已经是upstart了好像，兼容sys v
 * NaoTanRen 惭愧... 我连rpm都不会用...
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 我以前搜过说我的bios不支持的
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: ...bs我是么……
<jusss> lucky2: 直接去bios看呀
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: uefi不是那个能加快开机速度的那个嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，红果果的鄙视
<jusss> lucky2: 看里面有没有efi字眼
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 不是呀, 我都不知道rhel用的啥的init进程...
<lucky2> jusss: 我bios里没有uefi这一选项
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我去看看去...
<lucky2> jusss: 我早就看过了
<jusss> lucky2: 或lauch a filesystem from a device之类的字眼
<onlylove> lucky2: 你搞啥啊，uefi和bios的作用类似，是主板固件，能加快开机速度？
<jusss> lucky2: 没uefi，你该多幸福呀
 * NaoTanRen 11/12/13年的笔记本, 说自己的笔记本不支持的, 多半是没找到... 
<happyaron> ...
<Pudge> happyaron: 今天才发现debian的vim不支持复制到剪切版？？？
<happyaron> onlylove: 填油加醋啊你
<happyaron> Pudge: 不知道
<onlylove> Pudge: 你用的vim tiny?
<jusss> lucky2: 我买的低端华硕本竟然给我装efi 4k硬盘 nv独显，都搞死我了
<Pudge> onlylove: 不是啊，就是vim
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: momo
<onlylove> Pudge: debian默认的不全，要apt-get install vim才成
<Pudge> onlylove: --version给出的信息，不支持
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 会用dpkg也行
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 也不会...
<jusss> Pudge: 那个复制剪贴板不是vim的功能吧
<Pudge> onlylove: 不是默认的vi
<jusss> Pudge: 是terminal
<lucky2> onlylove: 我也是道听途说的
<Pudge> onlylove: 我就是说装好的vim
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 我的是10年的本子啊
<Pudge> onlylove: --version给出的信息，不支持x剪切版，必须装vim-gnome才支持，我擦
<onlylove> Pudge: 那就不知道了，很少用复制功能，我一般就写几个小脚本
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 10年出的本子, 大概就支持了, 我的4230s都有
<jusss> Pudge: 用xterm呀
<jusss> Pudge: xterm完全不用担心这个问题
<Pudge> jusss: 用个蛋，xterm不能背景透明，说了一万遍
<Pudge> jusss: 我现在只能用鼠标复制，不能快捷键
<jusss> Pudge: 设置选中就复制到 选中缓冲区或剪切板
<onlylove> lucky2: 好像是可以的，我记得那东西怎么说来着，忘了，反正能加快系统启动好像有那么回事
 * NaoTanRen 从来都是抄代码, 没有复制粘贴, 一概不考虑!
<Pudge> jusss: 废话，这哪个terminal emulator都一样
<jusss> Pudge: 我xterm就是选中了就算复制了，很简单
<onlylove> lucky2: 当时说的很模糊，但是觉得没用，所以就没在意
<NaoTanRen> uefi启动确实能快.
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 我在bios里的确没看到uefi的字样啊，别人告诉我要刷bios才会有这东西，可我这个型号，戴尔官方就没有更新过bios驱动我怎么刷
<Pudge> jusss: 那样会带行号
<onlylove> Pudge: 那你用的啥？rvxt?
<jusss> Pudge: 你vim还开行号？
<Pudge> onlylove: 恩
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: 啥型号?
<Pudge> jusss: 不开行好，error告诉我那行有错，我一条条数？
<onlylove> jusss: 你vim你不开行号？
<Pudge> onlylove: rxvt支持背景透明，我就喜欢这种风格
<jusss> Pudge: 难道你不是直接跳转过去吗？
<lucky2> onlylove: 听说不支持uefi的机器都拿不到win8的授权
<NaoTanRen> <jusss> Pudge: 你vim还开行号？     jusss 孩子, 你火星来的?!
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: dell 15r（n5010）
<Pudge> jusss: 不解释了
<jusss> onlylove: 没写过100行以上的代码，so...从来没开过行号
<onlylove> lucky2: 不支持UFEI,小事情，你买套正版，然后看微软给你授权不
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 我又不是码工，从不写100行以上的代码，不用开行号
<NaoTanRen> lucky2: lscpu给看看
<onlylove> jusss: 我也不写超过100的东西，开行号很方便
<lucky2> onlylove: 就是因为不支持uefi会影响开机速度，开机速度是win8主打之一
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> lucky2: 我去村子里看过8的开机速度，没啥
<Pudge> jusss: 能随时知道写了多少行
<Pudge> jusss: 这个很重要
<jusss> lucky2: 人家win8好像用secure bootloader之类的
<onlylove> lucky2: 8的开机速度快在于它关机的时候做的小动作
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5965065/
<jusss> Pudge: 哦
<onlylove> lucky2: 你如果完全关闭，其实不快
<netsnail> Pudge: 貌似支持，不过不支持中文不是很不爽
<jusss> lucky2: linux据说可以长时间不关机的
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5965066/  这段的意思是， 在 gtags-mode 里面，才会执行下面的函数么
<Pudge> netsnail: 不支持中文？啥玩意不支持中文
<netsnail> rxvt
<onlylove> jusss: windows同样可以
<Pudge> netsnail: 支持啊
 * jusss 把你们的uptime都亮出来吧，好像是这个指令，我忘了
 * NaoTanRen 忙, 十分钟后回来
<Pudge> netsnail: 我用的好好的，怎么会不支持
<lucky2> onlylove: win8要的就是普通人感觉快就行了，反正比7快多 了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 别回来了
<onlylove> 可以用rvxt-utf8么
<jusss> Pudge: uptime
<Pudge> onlylove: 我就用的urvxt
<Pudge> jusss: 12s吧
<onlylove> Pudge: 我和那个说不支持中文的说
<lucky2> jusss: 我的ubuntu就是长时间不关机，和pudge学的，不用的时候挂起来
<Pudge> jusss: systemspace 2.3s + userspace 9s
<jusss> Pudge: 我想看的是运行时间。。。
<jusss> lucky2: 把你的uptime贴出来
<lucky2> onlylove: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5965065/这个能看出来我的本子支持uefi不？
<Pudge> lucky2: +10086 电脑这东西不是电视机，经常开关机容易坏。。
<Pudge> jusss: 那不长，不到2,3小时吧，今天被那个脑瘫忽悠的装systemd，重启了好几次
<jusss> Pudge: 话说，你还记得10086是什么不
<lucky2> jusss: 13:25:24 up  6:20,  2 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.42, 0.55
<netsnail> Pudge: 用fvwm吗
<Pudge> netsnail: awesome
<Pudge> netsnail: fvwm太难折腾，搞不起
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<lucky2> Pudge: 你的awesome有没有美化过？
<jusss> lucky2: 要啥美化，直接下载配置文件就行了
<Pudge> lucky2: 不用怎么美化啊，已经很美了，配置几个实用的widget差不多了
<onlylove> lucky2: 不知道，我都是看开机的，你是dell是吧，开机按F12看看有没有uefi boot，我记得应该有的
<Pudge> lucky2: 你不看了我贴的图了么，就那样
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/abs/10.2200/S00516ED2V01Y201306CAC024
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Morgan & Claypool Publishers - Synthesis Lectures on Computer Architecture - 8(3):1 - Abstract
<onlylove> 居然是瓦片，多大显示器
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个都比你cisco的靠谱啊
<lucky2> Pudge: 看来我没配置好
<Pudge> 17啊，笔记本能多大
<lucky2> jusss: 去哪下载配置文件
<freeflying> huntxu: lxc咋不能用openvswitch呢
<onlylove> 笔记本用瓦片……有外接吧
<Pudge> lucky2: 网上到处都是
<jusss> lucky2: 直接找 Pudge 要呀
<Pudge> onlylove: 不用啊，宽屏用瓦片正好
<lucky2> Pudge: 你本子是17寸的？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃说那个reading list？
<Pudge> onlylove: 也不是所有窗口都放一个tag下面啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，那几本书都太旧了
<onlylove> Pudge: 那就是我屏小了，我14的
<Pudge> onlylove: 一个tag最多2tag，刚刚好，
<jusss> onlylove: 14 +10086
<Pudge> 14的就放一个窗口，也挺好的，效率+耐看
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 你看出来我的lscpu了吗？到底支持uefi吗？
<Pudge> onlylove: 窗口遮来遮去的好麻烦，老要用鼠标点
<netsnail> urxvt 下irssi里选中的东西不进剪贴板怎么办？
<Pudge> netsnail: 鼠标中建没用？
<netsnail> Pudge: 有，但是没有进剪贴板啊
<onlylove> Pudge: 哦，我一般的不会多窗口切换……
<lucky2> Pudge: 我的irssi怎么连不上去？13:31 -!- Irssi: Not connected to server
<Pudge> lucky2: 配置
<netsnail> lucky2: 要多连几次，irc的服务器好多
<Pudge> netsnail: 你想ctl+V？
<netsnail> lucky2: 有些不知道是不是封了
<netsnail> 我想它能进系统剪贴板
<lucky2> Pudge: irssi要怎么配置才连的上去？
<netsnail> 这样就可以在其它地方c+v了
<lucky2> netsnail: 你说频道？
<jusss> lucky2: irssi -c holmes.freenode.net -p 6667
<Pudge> netsnail: google，我都是用鼠标中建。。
<netsnail> Pudge: 那能粘到google上进行搜索吗？
<Pudge> lucky2: ~/.irssi/config里面 servers
<Pudge> netsnail: 能啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒試過lxc啊，照道理可以啊，不是NET_NAMESPACE麽？
<lucky2> Pudge: 那么多行要怎么改？
<jusss> lucky2: 你怎么运行的irssi?
<lucky2> jusss: 你给我这个要怎么用？
<jusss> lucky2: $irssi -c holmes.freenode.net
<freeflying> huntxu: 是啊，按道理没问题
<jusss> lucky2: 都把指令直接给你了。。。你难道不尝试运行下吗。。。
<lucky2> jusss: 果然如此，每次打开都要运行一下这个啊？
<jusss> lucky2: 要是那个牛头人，他会说你是伸手党，然后踢你的
<lucky2> jusss: 不会，他刚来的时候都是向他伸手
<jusss> lucky2: 我们伸手党在这里真悲催
<lucky2> Pudge: 每次运行irssi都要irssi -c holmes.freenode.net吗？
<jusss> lucky2: 他会直接踢你的，连让你去rtfm都不
<lucky2> jusss: rtfm是什么
<jusss> lucky2: 你问问那个牛头人
<jusss> NaoTanRe`: rtfm是啥呀？
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  13:40 
<lucky___> 我要走了
<lucky2> bye
<jusss> 。。。
<NaoTanRe`> jusss: lucky___ rtfm means read the fucking manual
<lucky___> NaoTanRe`: 你看了我的lscpu怎么不回答我？
<NaoTanRe`> lucky___: 没tm看呢, 刚写compass呢
 * jusss 感觉跟，你看了我的***怎么不*答我
<Pudge> lucky___: channels那一项，加上name="ubuntu-cn";chatnet="Freenode";autojoin="yes"
<NaoTanRe`> lucky___: 目测, 这个cpu级别的, 应该够新了, 所以推断支持uefi
<Pudge> 直接irssi就行了
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 不是你说的那个意思
<lucky___> Pudge: 我直接irssi连不上去啊
 * lucky___ 我要走了
<Pudge> lucky___: 跟你说了改config文件啊
<jusss> lucky___: 配置文件呀。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 应该是说如果当前的环境里面有 gtags-mode 这个变量？
<lucky___> jusss: 怎么改？
<lucky___> Pudge: 我打开了怎么改？
<imtxc> 所以，使用之前要 require 'gtags ?
 * lucky___ 你们不告诉我就走了
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 当前这个变量为真
<Pudge> jusss: 你告诉他
<jusss> lucky___: 作为一个伸手党，我也有点感觉自愧不如了。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 你自己体会一下
<lucky___> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 告诉它vi ~/.irssi/config
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: cscope好用很多. 真的.
<Pudge> jusss: 还vi
 * lucky___ bye
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 明白了，所以如果 使用之前不 (require 'gtags) 的话，就会找不到这个变量
<Pudge> jusss: 找麻烦
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 差不多啊
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 对.
<jusss> Pudge: 体会啥。。。我也没这样。。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 明白了
<Pudge> jusss: 你更过分
<jusss> Pudge: 我怎么过分了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`:你发展了多少个emacser了
<Pudge> jusss: NaoTanRe` 知道
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 我伸手一下
<jusss> Pudge: 你的屏幕是多少位色彩
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 不希望他们都用emacs, 那样我就没有脑残优越感了
<Pudge> jusss: 默认不都是24么
<jusss> Pudge: xorg.conf里depth写多少
<jusss> Pudge: 可是为啥win是32位？
<Pudge> jusss: 我咋知道
<Pudge> jusss: 问题是你那眼睛能看出来24和32区别？
<jusss> NaoTanRe`: 为啥win是32位色彩，linux就是24位？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 。。这都能用出优越感
<jusss> Pudge: 不能
<jusss> NaoTanRe`: win下屏幕是32，到linux却都写24？写depth 32就不能用？为啥
<NaoTanRe`> 32位比24位多了一个通道而已
<palomino|working> 剩下那8是alpha..
<NaoTanRe`> 8bit一个通道
<NaoTanRe`> 24位就是rgb
<NaoTanRe`> 32位多了一个alpha
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 干嘛用的，透明度？
<jusss> 看不懂。。。
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 是的.
<NaoTanRe`> palomino|working: 拜马叔, 这都知道
<palomino|working> ...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 看不出来
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ..
 * palomino|working 揍主席
 * jusss 插入围观
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
 * roylez 杀 palomino|working 把肉卖给英国人
 * palomino|working 做个小草人那针扎
 * imtxc 出售马肉，出售小草人
<jusss> 没电影看了。。。
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
 * jusss 收购马肉，收购小草人
<palomino|working> 看烂片吧 jusss
<palomino|working> 争取看遍imdb bottom 100
<jusss> palomino|working: ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 待会看最后一次驱魔 凶兆
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 前几天看了scary movie 5,超烂。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 还没bd版的scary movie 5
<jusss> palomino|working: 所以还没看
<jusss> palomino|working: 你说Wes Craven还会出scream 5吗？
<palomino|working> Scary Movie 5 2013 720p BRRiP XViD AC3-LEGi0N? jusss
<roylez> palomino|working: 让马看烂片，长肉快
<palomino|working> ... Router2
<palomino|working> = = roylez
<palomino|working> 指错了
<palomino|working> 多看烂片
<palomino|working> 有利于提高对普通电影的容忍能力
<jusss> palomino|working: 帝门和狮门现在有啥新电影
<palomino|working> 不知道。。
<roylez> 马蹄子太粗，指不准正常
<jusss> palomino|working: dimensions lions gate
<eexp> roylez: 推荐看变态假面。
<palomino|working> 而且我多年来一直苦苦追寻能胜过地球战场的烂片
<palomino|working> 至今未得啊
<NaoTanRe`> palomino|working: 饥饿游戏
<eexp> 破马，看
<huntxu> palomino|working: 小時代
<NaoTanRe`> palomino|working: 去看吧, 绝对烂
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 火星战场
<roylez> palomino|working: 建国大爷啊，妥妥的
<huntxu> NaoTanRe`: 不服來戰
<palomino|working> 国产的已经自动剔除了。。
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: 不服!
<eexp> http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/2068293.html
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 变态假面 完整版 - 在线观看 - 乐视网
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个什么John Cart好像绝对超烂
<palomino|working> 变态假面看过漫画
<palomino|working> 是么.. jusss
<NaoTanRe`> huntxu: 郭四娘还是蛮女人的
<palomino|working> 回头看看。。
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_away 
<eexp> palomino|working: 觉得不烂？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神
<palomino|working> 漫画很搞笑啊 eexp
<eexp> 青涩噶嘛。
<jusss> palomino|working: 真正的神作，你知道是什么吗？ 美国战舰
<eexp> 。
<palomino|working> 看过... jusss
<palomino|working> 那个公司有好多产品.. jusss
<NaoTanRe`> gfrog_away: 蛙蛙_阿伟
<Pudge> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/39805.html
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRe`: 。。。
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 全球二十大最不友好城市出炉：广州深圳上榜(组图) -6park.com
<jusss> palomino|working: http://movie.douban.com/subject/10744969/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 美国战舰 American Battleship(豆瓣)
<palomino|working> 但是意思不一样...
<palomino|working> 这种是单纯的烂。。
<jusss> palomino|working: "难得一见的山寨大片
<jusss> "
<palomino|working> 地球战场是。。。
<palomino|working> 很宏大的烂。。
<NaoTanRe`> palomino|working: 朝鲜神片: 歌颂金太阳
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 那么制作D盘的.desktop文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447144 我在使用过程中将桌面左侧启动器力的D盘图标给解除锁定了,我要怎么添加回来呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hitx — 2013-08-09 13:45
<NaoTanRe`> palomino|working: 饥饿游戏呀, 绝对不让你失望! 又宏大, 又离奇, 又烂
<palomino|working> lol NaoTanRe`
<palomino|working> 回头看看
<eexp> 难道破马准备看后自杀？
<palomino|working> 不会
<jusss> palomino|working: 美国战舰，用现在21世纪的技术，竟然拍出了上个世纪60年代技术的作品，简直让人惊奇，太奇葩了
<palomino|working> 因为预算只有5w$吧.. jusss
<palomino|working> 还是50w..
<palomino|working> 那个公司专拍这类片。。 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 这你都知道。。。
<palomino|working> 因为那特技实在是太囧了。。 jusss
<palomino|working> 上网搜了一下背景。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 这部电影简直太震撼了对我来说，当时我看这个电影时很记得，看了这么多年美国大片，终于看到不一样的的大片了
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> http://www.guokr.com/post/483191/
<^k^> palomino|working ... ⇪ The Asylum，专注山寨二十年 （《环大西洋》的出品公司） | Geek笑点低小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<jusss> palomino|working: 这部片放上个世纪估计还是正常的，但放现在。。。
<eexp> http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/2009595.html
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 石器时代之百万大侦探 高清完整版 - 在线观看 - 乐视网
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个公司真神奇。。。
<palomino|working> haha
<onlylove> jusss: 刚吃饭回来，哪个公司
<jusss> palomino|working: 有没有山寨复仇者联盟
<palomino|working> 。。有av版
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.guokr.com/post/483191/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ The Asylum，专注山寨二十年 （《环大西洋》的出品公司） | Geek笑点低小组 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<jusss> palomino|working: 我知道。。。而且还看过
<palomino|working> 囧
<jusss> palomino|working: 海盗湾上有， 待会看看有没有av版黑暗骑士
<palomino|working> 有av版iron man..
<palomino|working> 我看过一下。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个没看过
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> momo
<jusss> “The Asylum公司抓住这个机会，为电影投入了50万美元，是以往该公司电影成本的两倍多”
<imtxc> 话说我感觉自己心脏有问题， 看 3D 电影压力太大。。。。
<jusss> "从2004年做山寨片至今，他们坚持电影的成本要远低于100万美元。
<jusss> "
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 这家公司让人家那种动辄几亿美金制作的电影情何以堪
<palomino|working> haha,回头一部部找来看
<jusss> palomino|working: "好期待宝莱坞拍一部《环印度洋》啊，想想小怪兽们出场时跳舞就带感啊"
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 阿三电影有个特点就是唱歌跳舞
<palomino|working> 而且是突然就唱跳
<palomino|working> 没有御兆。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 真神奇，不管拍神话电影 惊悚电影 各种电影，总要唱歌跳舞，理解不了
<NaoTanRe`> jusss: 这是阿三的劣根性
<jusss> NaoTanRe`: 好吧
<palomino|working> 种族天赋，挺神的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 转换格式后影音不同步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447143 用qt-recordmydesktop录制了几个视频，都是ovg格式的，上传到优酷之后会自动转成flv格式，不但非常不清晰而且影音严重不同步。后来想先转换成avi格式再上传上去。在电脑里用mencoder转成的avi也是不同步的，音落后影很多。郁闷了，有大侠支招
<^k^> > 吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-08-09 12:45
<jusss> palomino|working: 其它有啥推荐的
<palomino|working> 没了吧。。最近看的电影很少
<palomino|working> 只看了个oblivion
<palomino|working> 和scary movie 5..
 * NaoTanRe` 港产片最有深度
<imtxc> 《环太平洋》 不好看啊。。。
<adam8157> NaoTanRe`: 没去欢乐谷?
<imtxc> 只有一个美女
<jusss> palomino|working: 阿汤哥出了动作片没别的了。。。
<NaoTanRe`> adam8157: 下周呀
<NaoTanRe`> adam8157: 不一起去
<imtxc> 还是穿衣服的日本人
<jusss> palomino|working: 阿汤歌的电影看一部就够了
<palomino|working> 他的片最爱mission impossilbe 1
<palomino|working> ..
<palomino|working> 拼错了好像
<palomino|working> impossible
<eexp> 完蛋。看不下去了。破马你去看
<palomino|working> 看what?
<jusss> imtxc: 穿衣服的日本女人？哪里？哪里？在哪里？赶快照相上传呀，穿衣服的日本人呀
<eexp> 石器时代
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 游戏?
<imtxc> jusss: 环太平洋 里面啊
<eexp> 现在拍电影的，还有下限没
<huntxu> adam8157: 我大阿森纳在攒大招
<eexp> http://www.letv.com/ptv/vplay/2009595.html
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 石器时代之百万大侦探 高清完整版 - 在线观看 - 乐视网
<jusss> imtxc: 还没看。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 手头有80m了现在，快买C罗了
<palomino|working> =_= eexp
<jusss> palomino|working: 感觉看阿汤哥还不如看布鲁斯 威利斯。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 老布。。
<palomino|working> 太老了。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 布鲁斯还出了 第六感这种神奇电影
<jusss> palomino|working: 第六感， 阿三导演兼编剧
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个阿三真的很好很强大
<palomino|working> 小汤哥有生于7月4日
<jusss> palomino|working: die hard 5还没看
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 没有花钱机会的估计
<palomino|working> 我看了 jusss
 * nyfair 上周末看了部阿三的文艺春宫片
<adam8157> huntxu: 来预测贝尔最终成交价
<palomino|working> ....
<huntxu> adam8157: 买不出
<adam8157> nyfair: 要不要给你推荐啊到底
<jusss> palomino|working: 我连iron man3 还没看，在等yify的1080p
<adam8157> huntxu: LOL
<nyfair> adam8157: 什么推荐？
<palomino|working> bd还没发行呢.. jusss
<nyfair> adam8157: canonical?
<adam8157> nyfair: 推荐办卡
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦
<palomino|working> 貌似是8月20几号
<palomino|working> 但是3没啥意思啊。。
<eexp> Despicable Me 2
<jusss> palomino|working: 突然想起来阿汤哥有rainman
<palomino|working> 没看...
<jusss> palomino|working: 没看过rain man?
<nyfair> adam8157: 我查了下jcb的招行卡，只有美元，没看到日元结算的
<palomino|working> 没。。
<jusss> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 不怎么看文艺片。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 你的需求说来听听
<nyfair> adam8157: 买工口游戏
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> adam8157: 直接刷美刀会贵一点
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本刚装完 12.04 LTS 打开视频文件时显示Can't play a text file without vid http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447145 RT！！！刚装的系统，什么都没有动呢， 统计信息: 发表于 由 zgyangchong — 2013-08-09 14:14
<adam8157> nyfair: 用美元卡买, visa之类的为什么不行?
<nyfair> 可以啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你是妹子么？你是妹子么？你真的是妹子么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 不想货币转换费?
<jusss> palomino|working: 布拉德皮特，那个僵尸之战什么的，出了没
<palomino|working> world war z么
<palomino|working> 不清楚。。
<NaoTanRe`> nyfair: 工口的, 禁运, 转运公司会给你卡掉的
<jusss> palomino|working: 出了的话，可以看看
<palomino|working> 我搜搜。。
<palomino|working> World.War.Z.2013.FRENCH.R6.LD.XViD-SERUM
<nyfair> 1w日元的抱枕转手就能卖1500rmb，这生意多好做
<palomino|working> FRENCH..
<jusss> palomino|working: 话说那些搞字幕的都很有资源呀，
<palomino|working> 有topsite帐号吧
<adam8157> nyfair: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/201306/t20130609_2307142.html 办这个卡吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 全币种国际芯片卡
<jusss> palomino|working: topsite是啥？
<palomino|working> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topsite_(warez) jusss
<^k^> palomino|working ⇪ t: Topsite (warez) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jusss> palomino|working: 国外就是猛。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 0day
<nyfair> adam8157: 这种卡年费太贵了，还是来个屌丝卡刷几次免年费神马的
<adam8157> nyfair: 终身免年费你没看到么
<nyfair> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> 终身免年费：2013年12月31日前办理全币种国际芯片卡终身免除年费。
<nyfair> adam8157: 要什么资质
<adam8157> nyfair: 不知道, 我没他家卡
<palomino|working> 消失一会儿。。
<nyfair> 中银服务很烂的
<nyfair> 倒是小银行服务都好
<happyaron> nyfair: 但是出国好用……
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * adam8157 等小昭出全币种卡
<happyaron> nyfair: 招商的visa出去刷的时候人家可能会看半天看你是不是假卡……
<roylez> adam8157: 什么是小昭？
<adam8157> roylez: 招商
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<happyaron> roylez: 面主席
<roylez> adam8157: 中港一卡通都嗝屁了，还指望全币种？
<onlylove> adam8157: 招商的卡年费贵
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，你会不会换个称谓，总是喳喳
<adam8157> onlylove: 刷6次免
<roylez> jiero: 你们都是渣渣
<jiero> adam8157: 海淘的小壕
<adam8157> jiero: 很久没海淘了
<happyaron> jiero: 他是大壕
 * nyfair 跟你们这群壕聊天真有面子啊
<jiero> happyaron: 呃。壕到底是怎么定义的。
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，照片呢？
<happyaron> nyfair: 跟您聊我也觉得面子
<jiero> nyfair: 面子给我一张吧。
<nyfair> happyaron: 彼此彼此
<onlylove> jiero: 主席是叽叽，所以剩下的是渣渣，连起来就是叽叽喳喳
<adam8157> JJ?
<jiero> onlylove: 好
 * jiero 要没电了
 * adam8157 等小昭的全币种, 等小昭的EMV!!!!
<roylez> adam8157: 用了1年的招行，就换了一个批萨
<happyaron> nyfair: 不一样的，我不是壕，adam8157 roylez nyfair 这种才是。
<nyfair> hapyaron 别扯上我
<jiero> happyaron: 你是豪
<happyaron> nyfair: 还有什么破马，juss onlylove
 * adam8157 我的招商积分换了很多礼品, 很多秒杀, 很多麦当劳, 很多电影票...
<happyaron> jiero: 我不是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 扯上我做啥
<nyfair> happyaron: 人家浦江畔一套房子顶我10辈子
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<happyaron> onlylove: 给他指指哪些是壕
<roylez> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是壕好吧
<jiero> nyfair: 你一套房子顶乞丐100000倍子
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我眼里你们都是壕。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你比同时代的我壕N倍
<happyaron> adam8157: 你现在是壕就行了……
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕今年贵庚？
<adam8157> nyfair: 你猜
<nyfair> adam8157: 17
<jusss> nyfair: 28
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 26.7
<lnxfei> 你们都用的xchat吗?
<jusss> lnxfei: en
<adam8157> lnxfei: 渣渣才用xchat
<jiero> 谁用xchat了。。
<onlylove> 又一个猫猫的
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣
<lnxfei> adam8157: 你用的什么?
<jusss> wo
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣
<adam8157> lnxfei: irssi, 你是红帽哪个小鬼?
<jiero> 没电了。还有30
<adam8157> roylez: JJ
<iwii>  最多有63个tty, 怎么让他少点？  /dev/tty63
<nyfair> adam8157: 小伙子结婚了没
<roylez> iwii: sudo kill 1
<adam8157> nyfair: single
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<lnxfei> adam8157: 不是虹猫的
<happyaron> roylez: 貌似不总是行吧，-9?
<adam8157> lnxfei: 骗我你还嫩点...
<roylez> happyaron: -999
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> lnxfei: 骗谁呢
<lnxfei> 第三方哦
<jiero> lnxfei: 。。。
<iwii> roylez: 不是修改配置文件吗？
<adam8157> lnxfei: 那也算了
<roylez> lnxfei: 菜鸟，把三围交出来吧
<roylez> iwii: 没弄过，限制这个干什么
<lnxfei> 你们都是红帽的?
<cherrot> roylez, 这么快就要下手
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，交出三围来
<roylez> jiero: 想死是不？
<jiero> 否则我就目测了
<cherrot> jiero, 目测乐乐是蛋形
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 你的脸都成蛋形了——我突然想到。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> lnxfei: 原来不是小鬼, 你都30了...
<cherrot> jiero, 噗。。。我是方脸啊
<jusss> iwii: 9
<iwii> roylez: 太多了，有个软件选择的时候，下拉列表太长了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<lnxfei> 是啊 都老了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<onlylove> iwii: 好像是inttab还是哪个文件来着
 * cherrot 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<iwii> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> iwii: 会不会跟udev有关
<iwii> jusss: 有可能
<jusss> iwii: 我不懂udev，只是瞎猜的。。。
<Destine> clear
<roylez> Destine: 渣
 * jusss 围观
<roylez> jusss: .
<iwii> jusss: onlylove 我直接开机 rm /dev/tty[1-9][1-9]  搞定
<roylez> jusss: /kick还是会的，/clear不会
<Destine> roylez, 主席你最近不要惹我。
 * jusss 不明真想的围观群众
<adam8157> Destine: ...
<NaoTanRe`> ...
<jusss> happyaron: 我不是壕。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 在我眼里你们都是壕
 * jusss 接着围观
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: 坏阿荣才是豪
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 我才不是呢，典型的壕是 adam8157
<iwii> sudo rm /dev/ttyS[1-9][0-9]
<jusss> happyaron: 壕不会对着屏幕撸管。。。
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: 他是大吐豪
<Destine> adam8157, 壕你好。
<NaoTanRe`> ... 土豪
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: ...
 * NaoTanRe` 这渣渣输入法...
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 神马输入法？
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: fcitx pinyin
<Destine> happyaron, 小企鹅
<Destine> 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> Destine: 我什么时候壕了... wishlist老长了都
<Destine> adam8157, 晒一下。
<NaoTanRe`> adam8157: 不够我的长...
<NaoTanRe`> adam8157: 我第一个, 来一个1t的ssd.
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 壕的wishlist里都是壕用品
<adam8157> Destine: 人体工学椅, 显示器, 扩展坞, 键盘
<happyaron> 我们都不敢想啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你别说wish list，你直接把list列出来砸趴下他
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: ^^ 你说的对.
<Destine> adam8157, 永远的键盘工。
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 你的也是啊，1t的ssd
<adam8157> Destine: 555
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: 只是一个小小的心愿而已...
<Destine> adam8157, 键盘工！
<adam8157> Destine: 555!
<jusss> iwii: 你是kk的本尊？
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 那壕无疑了，这都只是小小的心愿。
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: 那你的wishlist呢? 开枝散叶, 要555个娃?
<iwii> 脑电波输入法
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 没有呢，啥也买不起
<iwii> jusss: 我偷了他的帐号
<happyaron> NaoTanRe`: 不敢想啊
<NaoTanRe`> hap
<NaoTanRe`> happyaron: ... ...
 * adam8157 afk
<jusss> iwii: ...
<jusss> iwii: 你让我这没帐号的情何以堪
<Destine> adam8157, 好歹我的wishlist里还有衣服鞋包香水神码的。。。
<iwii> jusss: 没帐号就是自由
 * NaoTanRe` 
<jusss> iwii: 嗯
<palomino|working> * Destine 把 roylez 踢出了 #ubuntu-cn (roylez) <-- 啊哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac773148
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 警察掌掴八岁男孩 引争议 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<palomino|working> 主席你也有今天
 * NaoTanRe` adam8157 的wishlist里面指不定有啥呢... 
<NaoTanRe`> s/啥/谁/
<palomino|working> ...
<NaoTanRe`> bluzed, 你怎么看?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04加内存后，单单连不上家里的wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447146 linux小白，请多指教 给笔记本加了根内存，也识别了，但是家里的wifi能连上但上不了网，其他的电脑平板手机用家里wifi上网都没问题。把笔记本拿到单位去，却可以使用单位的wifi... 以下是ifconfig iwconfig命令输出
<^k^> > 信息 ifconfig :: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 44:1e:a1:c7:b3:42 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 …
<Destine> 有谁？谁是一种什么样的情况？
<jusss> 我的wishlist里有我想要的游戏装备，坑爹的游戏
<happyaron> Destine: 有他高中同鞋？
<happyaron> imadper 不在啊
<jusss> 还需要2个月才能出我想要的装备
<onlylove> 衣服鞋包香水，这啥list
<Destine> happyaron, 都同鞋了？
<happyaron> Destine: 我听 imadper 说的
<Destine> onlylove, 怎么了，衣服鞋包香水不很正常么。
<happyaron> iMadper: 真的假的啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 你说呢?
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<jusss> onlylove: 人家是女的
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac773147
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 沙特大手笔收买俄罗斯抛弃叙利亚 普京笑面以对后拒绝 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> jusss: 啥……
<iMadper> onlylove: 悦姐不认识? 该t
<jusss> onlylove: 香水 包什么的不是很正常吗
<iMadper> happyaron: 动手吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 没事我不用
<cherrot> iMadper, 脑瘫热？
<onlylove> iMadper: 认识陈悦，但是……没见来过啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我知道你不用, 但是你可以动手.
<iMadper> cherrot: 大核桃?
<jusss> onlylove: 她是谁？
<onlylove> jusss: 小孩子别八卦
<jusss> onlylove: .
<happyaron> iMadper: 没事，要动手她自己就动手了。
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<Destine> wishlist加一条，还有首饰来着。
<cherrot> happyaron, 霸气……
<happyaron> iMadper: 主席的autorejoin没有被kickban已经算意外了……
<iMadper> 可怜的 roylez
<jusss> onlylove: 你太邪恶了
<iMadper> happyaron: 哈哈~
<onlylove> happyaron: 我从你俩身上感觉到来自世界的恶意 cc iMadper
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 丫的wishlist肯定是 农夫山泉，有点田，面朝大海，春暖花开 啊。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 丫的wishlist肯定是 农妇山泉，有点田，面朝大海，春暖花开 啊。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不, 有可能就是农夫山泉.
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 高级黑啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 那只能有点甜了。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只好希望某人的wishlist都由你来买单了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: happyaron Destine 各位帽子党好。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 求 onlylove 壕资助。
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我是shitizen
<jusss> onlylove: 别这样，万一你被t了咋办
<onlylove> happyaron: 为毛要我资助
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃不早说，蹭了一手。。
<iwii> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-serial-console-on-debian-linux/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Debian Linux: Set a Serial Console
<iMadper> roylez: 乖,不哭. http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e85cd22jw1e7g6dexpztj20c81ssdpt.jpg
<happyaron> onlylove: 看见壕了能不找资助么。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 没关系，你也没差啥……
 * gfrog_away 匿，找饼干去
<jusss> iwii: i have a dream,那就是所有人都是op,或所有人都不是op,让大家站在同等的地位
<onlylove> jusss: 么事，踢了就踢了，我估计妹子的wishlist不是 happyaron 能负担的
<iwii> jusss: 后果很严重。
<happyaron> jusss: 所有人都是op很爽的，以前过年的时候干过……
<Destine> onlylove, 我的wishlist我自己能买啊，不用别人。
<jusss> iwii: 你能满足我这个愿望吗
<iwii> jusss: 不能
<happyaron> jusss: 然后大家互相比谁踢的快呗……
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么说话呢... happyaron 手里的100元毛爷爷能砸死人
<jusss> happyaron: 那你能满足我这个愿望吗
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊，毛爷爷起来了吓都吓死了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 笨货，用100元毛爷爷砸人？我都拿1块钱钢镚砸
<happyaron> jusss: 要不你去问问真正的壕么？
<jusss> adam8157: i have a dream,能让大家都有op吗？1个小时就行
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 小心 happyaron 祭出屠龙刀状信用卡砍了你丫的。 lol
<Destine> happyaron, 我的wishlist里要加一个8G u盘！
<iMadper> onlylove: 你丫要换成钢镚不一定能砸死, happyaron 的钱多的, 用100元就能砸死. 你没理解我要说什么?! 笨货
<adam8157> jusss: 从我做起
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 多亏 gfrog_away 赠我使用啊
<jusss> adam8157: 接下来该我了
<gfrog_away> Destine: 8G才能放几部片儿 lol
<iwii> jusss: 如果没有管理员，万一有人不小心贴了3000行代码上来刷屏咋办？
<palomino|working> 用100元毛爷爷狠狠地砸我吧... happyaron
<palomino|working> 会被服务器xx吧 iwii
<Destine> gfrog_away, 就差8g的了。
<jusss> iwii: 服务器应该有保护机制吧
 * gfrog_away 在思考一个严肃的问题，到底切糕贵还是毛爷爷贵。。。
<onlylove> 收集么
<iwii> palomino|working: 某些irc客户端是慢慢发送的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你要用100元的毛爷爷？问题没有涛哥那架势请不动毛爷爷出来啊。
<iwii> jusss: 要看客户端的
<happyaron> iMadper: 我身上现在只有4个1毛的硬币。
<iMadper> happyaron: 外加9000万旅行支票
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有支票
<happyaron> iMadper: 卡也木有
<onlylove> jusss: 话说你刚才为啥说我邪恶
<jusss> onlylove: 陈悦
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你还来这里闲聊? 走, 一起去抢银行去
<happyaron> iMadper: 穷困潦倒
<happyaron> iMadper: èµ°èµ·
<onlylove> jusss: 然后呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 你负责吸引椅子
<jusss> onlylove: 然后百度下陈悦
<happyaron> iMadper: 我负责搬椅子吧
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，写错一个" ，只好再等半小时。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 来点高智商犯罪成不？
 * gfrog_away 一天编码，一周捉虫。
<iMadper> cherrot: 比如?!
<cherrot> iMadper, 搞定一个富婆 钱源源不断
<cherrot> iMadper, 还不犯法
<iMadper> cherrot: å­¦aron?
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 这叫犯罪嘛？！
<iwii> gfrog_away: 写成xx.so , 编译飞快
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 这是真爱
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 这叫, 为民除害
<happyaron> iMadper: 学我就穷困潦倒了。
<jusss> cherrot: 给扣扣号上搞100w扣币，这是高智商犯罪不
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 请害虫来找我吧。
<onlylove> jusss: 同名而已
<cherrot> jusss, 不是，欢迎来搞！
<jusss> cherrot: 然后就以1:10卖给小学生
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 真耐啊！
<nyfair> jusss: 求100w扣币，我要去诈骗小穴生
<cherrot> jusss, 同求
<jusss> cherrot: 你能给我扣扣上搞100w扣币吗？
<iMadper> 吹箫的?
 * cherrot 还真有给口口充几十万的小学生。。。
<jusss> iMadper: 你也搜了？lol
<cherrot> jusss, 拿钱来就能
<iMadper> jusss: 听你丫说了我才搜的
<jusss> cherrot: 有钱谁冲扣扣。。。
<cherrot> jusss, young and naive people like you
<jusss> cherrot: 你去扣扣那个做个手脚，给我扣扣号设置为100w,咋俩平分
<jusss> nyfair: 求果照
<iMadper> cherrot: 可以把like翻译成喜欢
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> jusss: 围观
<happyaron> 找点有意思的话题吧
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 脑残人？
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 擦，是你吧
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 残? 脑瘫
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 啥?
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 脑瘫。。。
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 乖~
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> NaoTanRen: gives channel operator status to ...
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 什么? 说中文, 看不懂英文
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 果然
<onlylove> jusss: 笨啊，加s做啥，又不是第三人称单数
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 脑瘫人
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 你懂得，莫装，小心雷劈
<jusss> onlylove: 客户端显示的
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 雷劈不会找我, 但是 kick会找你
<NaoTanRen> 明显要+s呀....
<happyaron> ...
<NaoTanRen> ...
<happyaron> 这孩纸
<happyaron> 默哀1秒钟
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我没抓住重点...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你也让他带傻了吧，加啥s ，对你说，给我某物，是第二人称，第三人称单数才有变形
 * gfrog_away 阿弥佗佛
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 懒得跟你解释
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: jusss有招惹到 Destine ?
<happyaron> NaoTanRen: 不知
 * adam8157 哦米拖佛
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是哦米豆腐么。
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 求科普
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 我往上翻了几十行.. 也没发先...
 * adam8157 哦米豆腐
 * gfrog_away 哦，米豆腐
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 他是贴的别人说的话, 不是在管我要op
<eexp> 额。哈皮，你老婆又出现了。
 * gfrog_away 擦，果然饿了。
<leemeng0x61> ...
<gfrog_away> eexp: 饿神
<eexp> 。。
<gfrog_away> eexp: e神。
<Destine> ee你是神了？
<eexp> 饿了，吃噶嘛
<eexp> 。
<eexp> Destine: 最近哈皮乖不。一直不说话。
<Destine> eexp, 乖啊。
<eexp> 很少出来哦。
<eexp> happyaron: momo hoho
<happyaron> eexp: 饿神，拜见饿神。
<eexp> @@ ORZ
<onlylove> 有没有饱神啊
<happyaron> eexp: 怠慢饿神了，饿神别不高兴，momo
<eexp> 噶嘛，你这家伙，这是败坏我声誉
<eexp> 我要另外给 gfrog_away 取一个外号了
<gfrog_away> eexp: 敲错键了。 lol
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: http://www.douban.com/online/11576562/photo/2078653579/
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 线上活动照片- 我和我的小伙伴们都惊呆了
<eexp> 找乐乐来对付你。
<adam8157> eexp: ee
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你儿子写的？
<eexp> 女儿？
<eexp> adam8157: 好玩的没
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 我要是有个女儿就好啦, 最喜欢小孩子了
<adam8157> eexp: 没有啊 sigh
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 快自己fork一个
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 壕我们做朋友好不好
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 赶紧生一个，给我家帅帅候补。
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 我? 我很穷得...
<eexp> adam8157: 找一个美女去打台球
<NaoTanRen> eexp: ... ...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ^^
 * eexp 估计这是蛋蛋的人生梦想
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 你让 gfrog_away 快一点儿比较靠谱
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我是出了名的慢嘛。
<eexp> 额。噶嘛结婚了？
 * nyfair 别老盯着那些壕，会瞎眼的
<eexp> roylez: 出来下，给噶嘛来点祝福
<Destine> gfrog_away, 你不是已经结婚了吗？
<gfrog_away> Destine: 木错啊。
<Destine> gfrog_away, 生个女儿吧～
<gfrog_away> Destine: 能肉身翻墙就生。
<eexp> Destine: 你当噶嘛是实验品，说女儿就女儿
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 快生吧 我还等着结婚呢
<NaoTanRen> eexp: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p2077972480.jpg
 * gfrog_away 去个搅基合法的地儿，给娃充分的自由选择权。。。
<eexp> 看过
<NaoTanRen> eexp: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p2077818816.jpg
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 越南就行
<Destine> gfrog_away, 荷兰？
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 和肉身翻墙啥关系
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 嗯，也不错
<eexp> gfrog_away: 你两栖类的体外受精。池塘<- 去个搅基合法的地儿，给娃充分的自由选择权
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 腐国
<gfrog_away> Destine: 现在米帝都可以了呢，不用一定去河南。 lol
<Destine> gfrog_away, 美帝不是每个州都可以吧？
<gfrog_away> Destine: 自由选择嘛，lol
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p2077328305.jpg
<adam8157> Destine: 不是, 但是迁徙自由嘛
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 可以和能被普遍接受可不一样
 * gfrog_away @_@ 似乎大家对能搅基都很向往哦，了解得这么深刻，lol
<eexp> 这，都对搞基这么在行？
<eexp> gfrog_away: lol
<eexp> adam8157: 我们来远程联网不，打仗
<adam8157> eexp: 给我买份正版PES2013就和你联网打
<eexp> 正版是啥
<onlylove> adam8157: 你那个windows用GPT的问题搞定了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 看论坛有人挖坟
<Destine> adam8157, 键盘工，推荐个茶轴的链接。。。
<imtxc> Destine: 是谁
<adam8157> onlylove: N年前的事情了...
<nyfair> adam8157: 同求
<eexp> Destine: 我的退给你，半价
<imtxc> Destine: 忍者
<Destine> eexp, 不要人家用过的。
<adam8157> Destine: nyfair 我的 http://item.jd.com/335024.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【樱桃G80-3000LXCEU-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色茶轴3000）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<eexp> 。
<onlylove> 都是用机械的壕……
<happyaron> onlylove: 笔记本自带键盘的路过
<adam8157> Destine: nyfair 我想买的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.2.nQPLFk&id=16659773983
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【败家馆】Filco「87」忍者 二代 黑/茶/青轴 机械键盘 包快-淘宝网
 * NaoTanRen 强烈推荐青轴
<eexp> 蛋蛋那丑陋的键盘。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也是笔记本自带的，我很庆幸它带了个，要是不带还不知道咋办
<nyfair> adam8157: 你这壕什么审美
<Destine> adam8157, 感觉都好大。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 其实越看越好看的, 稳重 大气
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 忍者还丑？
<adam8157> Destine: 忍者87不大
<NaoTanRen> Destine: nyfair: 淘宝搜pure
 * NaoTanRen 烧耳机/键盘问我呀
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 你想干嘛
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 你不是要键盘?
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.bOopuo&id=21419891999&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 键谈坊 KBtalKing KBT Pure Pro Mini67 白色PBT 便携式 机械键盘-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> nyfair: 用煤油烧键盘快还是汽油
<nyfair> 搜出来都是情趣用品
<gfrog_away> eexp: 敢鄙视我大Cherry？ 代表月亮消灭你。 lol
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: ... ...
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: kbt pure
<adam8157> mini的当然是http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.kfrf7A&id=17738714187&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&initiative_new=1
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 你这水平也不行
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ FILCO 圣手二代 迷你啦MINILA 67键无冲 便捷机械键盘 全国包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<eexp> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋那，是丑嘛。
<onlylove> 不是，这四个轴都做啥用的，求科普
<adam8157> poker2也凑合
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 明明搜到的都是护肤品! 面膜也算情趣了...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: PBT 的和 ABS 分别用什么助燃剂
<eexp> 我搞光明道具，镇压他
<Destine> 那个太小了，f1-12也是需要的。。。
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 都用浓缩铀就行了
<nyfair> onlylove: 装逼用品，事实上装逼也没用，大部分屌丝都不认识
<nyfair> 穷玩车，富玩表
<adam8157> Destine: 需要F1-12就得86/7键的
<Destine> adam8157, 啊。。。好贵。。。
<Destine> 啊。。。
<Destine> 啊。。。
 * NaoTanRen kbt pure!!
<NaoTanRen> Destine: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.bOopuo&id=21419891999&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 键谈坊 KBtalKing KBT Pure Pro Mini67 白色PBT 便携式 机械键盘-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> Destine: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.2.nQPLFk&id=16659773983  就这个吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【败家馆】Filco「87」忍者 二代 黑/茶/青轴 机械键盘 包快-淘宝网
 * gfrog_away 放毒时间开始，请无免疫力者速速撤离。
 * imtxc 有忍者87 防御，不怕毒
 * NaoTanRen 抵抗力强, 毒性大
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 我要打字键盘干嘛，给我来个打游戏的
<adam8157> nyfair: 打游戏用红轴就好
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 游戏键盘? 黑/红
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 你跟欧阳锋一样，老毒物
<nyfair> 那不敲得手指疼死
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: lol~
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕，求科普各个轴的特点
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 红的很轻很轻的
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 来个链接
 * gfrog_away 用茶轴真的非常舒心。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> onlylove: 游戏用红, 游戏而且口味重用黑, 正常品味用茶, 装X用青
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 刚才那个就行呀...
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 青轴真是打字利器!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 茶轴必需的 cc eexp
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不撸壕中枪了。
<onlylove> adam8157: 为啥游戏用红的呢？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天走到饮水机那就能听见某人啪啪啪的打字声儿
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 青轴手感太轻浮
<adam8157> onlylove: 直上直下
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 太高端....
<onlylove> adam8157: 那茶轴有啥感觉
<Destine> adam8157, 壕我准备把你的偷了。
<Destine> happyaron, 去把壕的给我偷回来。
<happyaron> Destine: 好的好的
<imtxc> onlylove: 茶的没有感觉啊
 * gfrog_away 女王发威了。
<onlylove> Destine: 说好了不要别人用过的
<eexp> 以前机械键盘根本不分，这都是奸商们搞出名堂给屌丝用的。 gfrog_away 告诉他们
<Destine> onlylove, 哦，我不歧视 adam8157
<eexp> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.DHSAJd&id=18163800252&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 3件免邮 限时 创意马克杯水杯 陶瓷杯子 ZAKKA动物牛奶杯早餐杯-tmall.com天猫
<happyaron> onlylove: 再说了不要钱的还歧视那么多干嘛……
<happyaron> eexp: 饿神求送个机械键盘啊
<gfrog_away> eexp: 倒是拍过IBM的机械键，不过那时候手小，就感觉键盘好有弹性， lol
<happyaron> eexp: 你才是壕中壕啊
 * adam8157 其实估计再买还是会买G80-3000  看起来就是舒服, 用起来也是  搞个黑白配 cc gfrog_away 
<eexp> happyaron: 你老婆不让送，她不要用过的。
<happyaron> eexp: 我要啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 死开，谁跟乃黑白配。。
<eexp> 。。你应该和你老婆一体啊。你好意思要啊
<happyaron> eexp: 好意思啊，跟饿神壕有啥不好意思的。
<eexp> 好吧。下次我带过去。
<eexp> 刚好我要废弃台机
<happyaron> 好……
<happyaron> 壕就是壕。
<eexp> 显示器我也带给你
<eexp> led高分辨率的
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 给我带几万块钱吧
<happyaron> eexp: 额，你要全套运来北京么……
<eexp> 。
<NaoTanRen> eexp: .
<NaoTanRen> eexp: 就是同意的意思了
<eexp> NaoTanRen: 一边去。谈钱伤感情
<NaoTanRen> eexp: lol~
<stmsgebjgd> eexp: 这频道越来越多的op了
<eexp> 额。是有蛮多了。
<stmsgebjgd> 就像党员一样
<eexp> 党员。。。
<onlylove> 本来就都是吧，然后平时不戴帽子而已
<imtxc> eexp: 显示器邮寄给我吧
<eexp> 好吧。运费你出
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 用啥代替 vimdiff.
<eexp> meld
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你的emacd没diff?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有么
<happyaron> eexp: 已经给我了
<happyaron> imtxc: ^^^
<NaoTanRen> imt
<adam8157> imtxc: 你真是白瞎emacs了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: kdiff2
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: kdiff3
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: M-x ediff
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: M-x diff
<imtxc> adam8157: 这才发掘功能呢
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 多种diff工具任你选则.
<adam8157> imtxc: 何必呢
<imtxc> happyaron: ... 额，好吧
 * nyfair 用emeditor
<happyaron> eexp: 运费多少，给你20咋样。。lol
<adam8157> eexp: 给他fedex到付
<eexp> 我送过去。不要运费
<happyaron> eexp:  不对啊，壕应该都包邮的
<happyaron> eexp: 好……
<eexp> 反正要过去住几天的。
<adam8157> eexp: 啥时候来帝都
<eexp> 大家准备好啊。没人招待2天。
<Destine> eexp, 请客！！！
<eexp> 吃喝全包
<happyaron> eexp: 你出钱我们招待，没问题。
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> adam8157: 帝都现在什么温度？
<eexp> ，理解反了吧。你们招待
<imtxc> eexp: 多带好东西来啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 34
<eexp> 修年假
 * nyfair 魔都已经热得没有蚊子了
<adam8157> nyfair: 34
<imtxc> eexp: 除了显示器没有了，还剩下什么？
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 有啥不用起线程的异步io库没?
<happyaron> imtxc: 键盘也没有了
<eexp> 还有1T硬盘
<imtxc> 硬盘用不到。。。
<happyaron> eexp: 那都给我
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 不起线程..的..异步IO........
<imtxc> happyaron: 你要硬盘，我要显示器吧。。
<eexp> 。这还刁。 imtxc
<nyfair> 34真美好
<happyaron> imtxc: 不干不干，硬盘可以给你，lol
<imtxc> 我又用不到硬盘……
<imtxc> 浪费了不好
<happyaron> imtxc: 我也用不到啊。
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 之前好像 microcai 说过
<adam8157> nyfair: 只是烤, 不蒸
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 出来, 菜菜
<happyaron> imtxc: 但没问题啊，你用不到我可以全都要了……
<imtxc> happyaron: 好吧，你收吧
<eexp> happyaron: 好贪心的哦。
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 移民鲜卑利亚吧
<imtxc> eexp: 对对对，把你的游戏机带过来啊
<happyaron> eexp: 嗯，你把游戏机给imtxc吧
<eexp> 哦。wii，给你
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 给我上一沓毛妹loli
<imtxc> 好
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 你不是直女吗? 怎么要loli?
<eexp> nnnd 你们这是要分我家产一样
<adam8157> eexp: 带个妹驮来
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 我一直说我在跟腐女作斗争，什么时候说过是直的
<Destine> eexp, 分家产也行的～
<happyaron> eexp: 这点东西对饿神来说根本没关系的啦
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: O_o
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 正常人都喜欢loli
<imtxc> eexp: 我都没要硬盘。。。
<imtxc> eexp: 还是我胃口小啊，只要需要的
<imtxc> eexp: wii 就够了
<microcai> N
<microcai> NaoTanRen:  摩西摩西
<eexp> adam8157: 。。你胆子不小嘛。这也敢要。越南妹朵要不。
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕求团购，我也要
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 蔡博士, 有啥异步io库不用起线程的嘛?
<microcai> NaoTanRen:  asio
<eexp> nyfair: 你不本来就是妹朵嘛
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 我去查查.
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你关注的智能手表现在有没有新的进展？
<NaoTanRen> microcai: Cross-platform C++ library for ASynchronous network I/O
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 现在的状态是, 我没钱
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 别提钱
 * nyfair 天天上ac，可能是正常向的咩
<imtxc> 学学 eexp 啊
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 有... 比如我
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • linuxmint13出现 panic occurred 死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447149 linuxmint13使用过程中出现 panic occurred, switching back to text console， 键盘鼠标都没反应了，只能按电源。后来启动时也出现这情况，好几次了。 不知日志在哪找，怎么找。 求解！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LingU — 2013-08-09 15:50
<eexp> 年休假，过年的时候，被强制用了。咋办。 adam8157
<imtxc> eexp: 他们全年都是假期吧
<adam8157> eexp: 你一年多少年假?
<eexp> 7天
<adam8157> eexp: 渣渣
<eexp> 难道你15天？
<adam8157> eexp: 15+N
<eexp> 查，你才过去那公司，估计没
<lainme> 21天
<eexp> 。。啥哦
<adam8157> eexp: 15+N 但是最多20
<happyaron> eexp: 你不是想休多少休多少么
<imtxc> 求别说了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 貌似最多21？
<eexp> 咋算的。。
 * NaoTanRen 求别说.
<NaoTanRen> eexp: n是工作年限
<adam8157> eexp: N是工作年限
<eexp> happyaron: 那除开我离职
<imtxc> 继续求别说
<adam8157> eexp: 渣渣
<happyaron> eexp: 你不土老板么，lol
<eexp> adam8157: nnnnnd 我们这就是N，还是从合资以后算
<eexp> happyaron: 不是啊
<eexp> 蛋蛋你居然有起步价。
<happyaron> eexp: ...
 * imtxc 周末干啥啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
 * adam8157 愁啊, 放不完
<adam8157> eexp: Holiday Summary:
<adam8157> DAYS ALLOCATED THIS YEAR 2013: 16	DAYS LEFT THIS YEAR: 13
<eexp> adam8157: 你过来玩吧。
<adam8157> eexp: 包吃住不
<eexp> 打球啊。骑车啊。帮你找妹子啊。
<eexp> 住不包
 * adam8157 还有13天, 咋放啊
<eexp> 然后和我一起去乐乐家，吃光他们
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我才两天...
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 笑而不语
<adam8157> eexp: 好主意
<imtxc> 问大家个问题
<imtxc> 什么是年假？
<^k^> imtxc: define:年假？ |年假|，指给职工一年一次的假期。即机关、团体、企业、事业单位、民办非企业单位、有 雇工的个体工商户等单位的职工，凡连续工作1年以上的，均可享受带薪年休假。
<adam8157> imtxc: 带薪假
<imtxc> 求带薪假期
 * imtxc 事实上那点薪带不带没什么区别，妈蛋！！
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 还是有区别的.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我一天一百六呢...
 * NaoTanRen 哦, 还有20%的税...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 豪
<imtxc> roylez: 今天的桌面是高铁么
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 你现在远不止了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 没多多少
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 降工资了
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: "呵呵"
<imtxc> 呵呵
<imtxc> 求别说了
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OSY3WM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B002OSY3WM&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER eexp 来北京了送我这个吧。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Casio Men's PAW2000-1CR Pathfinder Digital Multi-Function Resin Band Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
<imtxc> 卡表是我20年的梦想了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 多大了 还带这种表
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 呐，我现在在一个 buffer 里面，用什么方式打开一个别的buffer，让这两个buffer分屏显示？ C-x b 打开的新buffer是最大化的
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: C-x 2
<imtxc> 还是两步啊。。。
<endle> 有人用过 jekyll 吗？
<imtxc> cherrot: 你打飞机多少分了
 * adam8157 听说微信手机注册之后连手机号都不能换, 不傻么
<imtxc> 咱是有qq的人
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃要把妹就从了吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 我连用 IE6 的妹子都不嫌弃
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • OpenVZ的VPS中，是不是即使开始了MySQL的远程连接也没用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447158 我没有防火墙。 尝试修改mysql.user中的host为%. 并且grant all privileges on '*.*' to root@'%'; 也重启过MySQL了，并且都reboot了。 还是无法远程连接，提示1045错误。 统计信息: 发表于 由 centosrose — 2013-08-09 16:16
<iRosemary> www.163.com
<iRosemary> http://www.163.com
<^k^> iRosemary ... ⇪ 网易
<stmsgebjgd> duplicity真心不错
<stmsgebjgd> x2go真心不错
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃要玩儿微信？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还是陌陌吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我只是说说
<iRosemary> ​d
<lnxfei> whoami
<cherrot> http://games.qq.com/a/20130809/001409.htm
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ 90后游戏里恋上男玩家 同居半月才知其是女儿身_游戏_腾讯网
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 太差劲了吧
<cherrot> stmsgebjgd, lol 我在想他们怎么发生的关系
<stmsgebjgd> cherrot: 我也在想
<jusss> cherrot: 你也看这个了。我30秒前也刚点这个
<jusss> cherrot: 这算骗色吗？
<cherrot> jusss, 我们负责这个频道
<jusss> cherrot: 擦，这么好
<jusss> cherrot: 你们负责游戏频道？
<cherrot> jusss, 的评论
<jusss> cherrot: 给我两件神器装备吧
<cherrot> jusss, 。。。难道我要负责娱乐频道还能让范冰冰嫁给你，负责时尚频道能每天给你个LV?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不要 LV ，我要 玛莎拉蒂
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 汽车频道
<jusss> cherrot: 那每天给我个道具行不
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 时尚频道也说这些
<cherrot> jusss,  阳具都给不了你
<jusss> cherrot: 那给个阴具
<cleamoon__> 吐槽不能：   ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e6b7fdbjw1e7fiv54w4wj20g40aqjs7.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon__§ 红警 贴图？
<cleamoon__> yes
<cleamoon__> 光棱坦克
<huntxu> 光棱坦克好东西啊。。。
<huntxu> 不過數目要多才有效果
<cleamoon__> 按ra的发展，过几天幻影就能造出来
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器版本过老（9.10），无法安装某些软件。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447159 是更新系统，还是换一个支持9.10的源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2013-08-09 17:36
<cleamoon__> 数目多+
<huntxu> 幻影和光棱不是同時出的麽
<cleamoon__> 在任务里光棱比幻影早几关
<huntxu> 幻影很晚的啊，愛因斯坦那關才出場
<cleamoon__> 对呀，等能出了我都不用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 一关都玩不过，用作弊的路过
<huntxu> 幻影打小兵和狗還是不錯的
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 全部超時 =。=
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 在標准時間以內結束戰鬥
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ bingo
<cleamoon__> 40+个光棱扫图
<huntxu> 我記得有一關標准用時60分鐘，我用了5分鐘 lol
<cleamoon__> 有几关这样
<huntxu> 對方需要上岸建基地的那種，直接把基地車打爆就結束了 =.=
<huntxu> 美軍機動性太強 >.<
<huntxu> cleamoon__: 40個基洛夫 =.=
<cleamoon__> ……慢死
<huntxu> 殺傷力大啊
<huntxu> 蘇聯後面有一關，就是用三個基洛夫過的
<cleamoon__> 还不如造天启
<huntxu> 等級一高太可怕了。。。
<huntxu> cleamoon__: 天空部隊可以防核彈的lol
<jusss> 话说孙悟空问牛魔王老婆借芭蕉扇时的情景”悟空：“嫂嫂，我已经在你里面了。” 铁扇公主：“你快出来啊…啊…。叔叔，我受不了了… 悟空：“嫂嫂，我马上要出来了，你快张开嘴。” 铁扇公主：“啊…”牛魔王在门外一听，留下一封离婚协议书…从此远走他乡．．．．．．．
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Mozilla Firefox 浏览器时常出现些脚本，是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447160 live usb ubuntu Mozilla Firefox 浏览器，出现脚本时。 终端就出现下面这些内容： ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ (gedit:10015): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_selection_get_selected: assertion `GTK_IS_TREE_SELECTION (selection)' failed 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-
<^k^> > 08-09 17:37
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • [awesome] 有没有不那么 tricky 的方法实现桌面边界？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447163 桌面边界就是在桌面的四周保留的空白区域，最大化的窗口不会覆盖它，这样方便鼠标接触到根窗口（鼠标党方便切换工作区/tag） awesome 里能否原生配置此功能？如何配置？我只 google 到两三种 tricky 的方法。 统
<^k^> > 计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm — 2013-08-09 17:49
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，现在神马东西都开始加aaS后缀儿了呢。真恶心
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这几天看到神马NaaS，DBaaS
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ^
<gfrog_away> huntxu: cleamoon__ 乃们竟！然！在！说！红！警！！
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不是asS就好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> jusss: 菊撕撕死
<jusss> roylez: 。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 完了，被你说的打乃的nick都开始习惯性的敲as..了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: asS是as Shit的缩写嘛？
<jusss> as?
<jusss> ass
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣滓
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<jusss> roylez: 刚才看了部2个小时的电影，1998 彗星撞地球
<huntxu> gfrog_away: -_-
<huntxu> gfrog_away: Iass
<huntxu> gfrog_away: IasS
<jusss> roylez: 摩根弗里曼竟然在里面演美国总统，难道导演知道以后会出黑人总统？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: infrastructure as several services LOL
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃asS了？！
<huntxu> 這就可以ass了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我下了本06年的route to network講mpls的靠譜不？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测目前cisco的讲mpls的书都是很多年前的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是cisco啊，不知道是國內啥地方出的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这几年基础的玩意不流行了，都忽悠cloud去了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那就不知道了。悄悄说juniper的书也都很不错。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我就想看下mpls的基礎啊，有啥書推薦愛呢
<huntxu> 推薦 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不了解，我木有看过。
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 下个月培训班开讲mpls，到时候我给你问问，哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你報培訓班？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: happyaron freeflying yeslab的NP课可以蹭听的。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ccie的麽？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 拜network guru
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不要吧，俺最近经常被鄙视啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那种课不是很喜欢啊，都是specific to cisco's product
<endle> 问一下，大家喜欢用什么html编辑器？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下如何录制高清视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447164 是要能录高清的，我用了qt-recordmydesktop录制视频，在本地电脑上看效果还可以，一上传到网上就模糊得不行。 以前在windows下用fram录制视频都是几十G一个，上传上去也非常清楚。linux下录制的才几百M，不知道有什么软 件可以录制高清的吗
<^k^> > ？3Q了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-08-09 20:09
<lucky> jusss: 你用irssi吗
<Laxtiz> 人真多啊
<lucky> Pudge: 把你的config贴出来给我看看是怎么配置的
<jusss> lucky: no
<lucky> jusss: 你知道irssi怎么配置吗
<jusss> lucky: vi ~/.irssi/config
<lucky> jusss: then?
<Laxtiz> lucky, then, u can type "man irssi".
<jusss> lucky: man irssi
<lucky> jusss: then?
<jusss> lucky: 我没配置过irssi,不会。。。
<lucky> Laxtiz: do u know how to config irssi?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447165 新手一枚，用以前刻录的光盘安装了ubuntu12.04。一台老电脑，声卡是AC90声卡！系统表示没搜到缺少驱动！拜托各位指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zy12 — 2013-08-09 20:36
<Laxtiz> lucky, 我用irssi 从来不配置。
<lucky> la
<lucky> Laxtiz: 不配置怎么连的上去？
<Laxtiz> 连到哪？
<Laxtiz> 我昨天新装irssi 真没配置，直接上服务器了
<lucky> Pudge: 本子现在烧到66度了，算不算高？
<Laxtiz> lucky, /connect irc.freenode.net
<lucky> Laxtiz: 那你每次都要输入这个命令不闲费事啊？
<Laxtiz> 我很少上
<kevinyings> 默认的，不用配
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 送60G内 8核处理器 VPS一台 只为N个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447167 问题太多了，求超人一只 处理问题1 Ubuntu12.04 服务器版 安装VNC 和桌面 让我可以直接VNC登录 处理问题2 以后我的N个 关于Ubuntu的问题 需要你帮我回答 配置60+G内存 8核 处理器 2TB硬盘 作为报酬 当然 你也要教会我 怎么安装桌面 和
<^k^> > VNC··· 留下 企鹅吧·· 统计信息: 发表于 由 血色小狐 — 2013-08-09 20:59
<Destine> 我要大小眼儿！
<happyaron> O_o
<Destine> happyaron, 你不像。
<happyaron> Destine: O_^
<value> 有谁安装过多实例的postfix吗？
<microcai> 哇
<jusss> value: ...
<microcai> 就一个 VPS , 报酬太低
<microcai> 问题太多
<microcai> 他以为他谁啊
<microcai> 一个破 VPS 就想买高手那么多咨询
<microcai> 先花钱买咨询找咨询公司去
<jusss> value: 为啥不是sendmail
<roylez_> value: 有必要么
<roylez_> value: 这东西太难配了
<roylez_> value: 在家用msmtp，在公司用exim
<happyaron> roylez_: 多年不配邮件服务器了，msmtp一直用……
<happyaron> roylez_: 之前搞过两天postfix
<happyaron> adam8157: 你又上来了。。
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • packman 中国镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447168 有木有哪位童鞋使用opensuse的？这儿有一个packman的镜像。 http://mirror.pcbeta.com/packman 由远景论坛Linux版务搭建； CDN资源由又拍云提供。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yexiaoxing — 2013-08-09 21:24
<jusss> value: adam8157 ,你们俩是一起上来的耶
<adam8157> happyaron: roylez_ 试了一下别人手机上的微信, 感觉很烦躁, 我还是不要装的好了, 各种企图增加用户粘性的东西都会让我感觉很不自在不自由
<jusss> adam8157: 微信，据说是约炮神器
<jusss> adam8157: 你可以给你的手机装个快播，这样看片会很方便的
<jusss> adam8157: 当大家都在会议室里开会时，你偷偷的静音打开了快播，会很刺激吧，
<roylez_> adam8157: 我基本上只把这个当免费短信用
<adam8157> roylez_: 你... 竟然... 装了.... 微信
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 你有QQ么?
<roylez_> jusss: 据说新版还可以打飞机
<jusss> roylez: 怎么打》？
<roylez_> adam8157: 8年没用QQ了
<jusss> adam8157: 当然得有扣扣
<jusss> adam8157: 你的微信支持facebook登录or twitter?
<adam8157> jusss: 我没有微信啊...
<jusss> roylez_: 我下了个微信，竟然提示我用facebook twitter登录
<jusss> roylez_: 神奇吧
<roylez_> jusss: 没听说
<jusss> roylez_: 我的就是这样，还是从官网下的
<Laxtiz> robbin, 微信5.0 打开就能打飞机
<jusss> roylez_: 我的是山寨机 山寨系统
<Laxtiz> jusss, 您用的English 语言环境吧，WeChat 在国外也有很多用户群的
<jusss> lainme: 好想是
<happyaron> adam8157: 没感觉
<happyaron> adam8157: 估计只是因为没人和你发
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 我又没装过
<jusss> happyaron: so 有人和你发？lol
<happyaron> adam8157: lol 那还是值得一试的
<happyaron> jusss: 有啊，怎么了？
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 试试摇一摇~约炮用的
<jusss> happyaron: 几个女的？还是几十个？
 * Laxtiz 不想被踢
<happyaron> Laxtiz: 说吧没事，别人身攻击就好了。
<roylez_> Laxtiz: 摇一摇漂流瓶什么的插件都被我卸了
<Laxtiz> 7年没来这个频道，现在环境这么残酷了？
<happyaron> roylez_: +1
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以卸载插件?
<roylez_> adam8157: 可以
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 可以关闭 不能卸载
<adam8157> roylez_: 用啥卸
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 内置插件管理器
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 但是没开放，别想自己做插件
<roylez_> adam8157: 说不清楚，你自己装了就知道了
<roylez_> adam8157: 有些微信公众号不错。比如 快递100
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在bot都上微信，大势所趋
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 上次被几个姑娘要过微信, 我毅然说没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 以后很多微信公众号代替app了
<adam8157> roylez_: 快递100的独立app很烂啊
<roylez_> adam8157: ......
<Laxtiz> roylez, 5.0把公众号整合在一个界面了，终于不用每天打开看到几十个红色的数字了
<roylez_> adam8157: 但是人家有微信号啊，直接发快递号就可以查了
<Laxtiz> roylez, Evennote的微信号做的最好
<roylez_> Laxtiz: 我就只加了查快递、evernote、查单词的
<Laxtiz> Evennote 甚至能直接在其他人的对话中转发存为笔记
<adam8157> roylez_: 麦当劳竟然也可以微信支付 0_0
<adam8157> roylez_: evernote微信号可以干什么
<roylez_> adam8157: 添加笔记，不过我没用过，以防万一
<roylez_> adam8157: 招商银行的微信号可以查信用卡余额，我觉得危险，没加
<adam8157> roylez_: 只记了5条的路过...
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 转发其他人的消息到笔记，或者直接给Evennote发消息寸笔记
<adam8157> roylez_: 危险啥...
<roylez_> adam8157: 电信的微信号可以查手机余额，我在等移动什么的也出这种服务
<Laxtiz> roylez_, 联通的QQ号还能查话费余额呢
<roylez_> Laxtiz: QQ不用很多年了
<imtxc> 招行跟微信关系这么好啊。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 哪一天银行的微信号可以直接发消息就转账，那就危险大发了
<imtxc> 这个不能吧……
<Laxtiz> roylez_, 手机掉了就悲剧了
<imtxc> Laxtiz: 现在掉了手机也悲剧
<adam8157> imtxc: 乐乐余额太大, 所以害怕丢
<Laxtiz> imtxc, 比如我的支付宝200块以内支付不用密码
<imtxc> Laxtiz: 支付宝之类的东西，都记住密码了，而且发的验证短信也是发到手机上的
<lucky2> test
<^k^> lucky2:点点点.  21:45 
<Laxtiz> imtxc, 所以我银行卡和支付宝都没钱
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说 81、82列的代码要换行不？
<roylez_> Laxtiz: 你的钱在哪里？
<roylez_> adam8157: epic下完了，看片了
<adam8157> roylez_: 和崽崽一个品味
<roylez_> adam8157: 没片看
<Laxtiz> roylez_, 我本来就没钱
<imtxc> 到现在还没微信5.0玩儿
<adam8157> imtxc: 没啥必要吧, 我一般tw设置为78, 偶尔也超出
<imtxc> 好吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 你信教么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么问这个问题
<adam8157> imtxc: 兰州嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 兰州汉族人基本没有信伊斯兰的
<adam8157> imtxc: 微信有群的概念么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像没有
<imtxc> adam8157: 暂时没有
<kingbo> 米聊有群
<stmsgebjgd> kingbo: 米聊是干嘛的
<stmsgebjgd> x2go真心是好东西
 * iMadper 决定明早去跑步. 
<happyaron> adam8157: 有多人聊天的概念
<imtxc> iMadper: 病好了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 哼
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 昨天team building, 吃坏肚子了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉
<iMadper> imtxc: 身体不好, 缺乏运动. 8分钟不够呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 来玩打飞机
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 微信啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 升级了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没有邀请
<kingbo> 米聊是小米手机发布一软件吧，好像是的，而且有pc版
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，不用邀请了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 得去腾讯的应用宝下载
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得
<stmsgebjgd> kingbo: 还不如手机qq呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，我下了专心玩去了，一定要拿下第一
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这是病...
<Laxtiz> imtxc, 打飞机上排行榜，不能说明你技术好，只能说明你特无聊，特屌丝
<Laxtiz> imtxc, 这句话不是我说的，我看到了 复制过来的
<iMadper> Laxtiz: 说得好.
<iMadper> Laxtiz: 十分到位.
<iMadper> Laxtiz: 完全匹配
<stmsgebjgd> 打飞机是什毛
<Laxtiz> iMadper, 我直接跳过了，没兴趣玩，还无故增加微信应用包的大小
<\q> iMadper: team building是啥？
<Laxtiz> 上次微信4.5打开放歌我就很火大了，下载不要流量啊，塞一首歌在里面，吃饱了撑的
<iMadper> \q: 组内一起出去玩/吃.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu下小蝴蝶上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447169 请教一下个位大大有没有在ubuntu下使用小蝴蝶上网的经验啊，在学校使用小蝴蝶上网无法联网，表示真心很蛋疼啊，google了半天也没有发现可用的解决方案，希望各位知晓的大大帮助一下，拜谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiangyangl
<^k^> > ai — 2013-08-09 21:54
<adam8157> eexpress: 有微信没?
<Laxtiz> eexpress, 肯定没有吧
<eexpress> 有啊。有电话号码就有。
<adam8157> eexpress: 有电话号码就有?
<iMadper> .... 吓呆了
<eexpress> 不是有电话，就可以找到吗
<Laxtiz> adam8157, 是的  微信可以用手机号登录
<Laxtiz> eexpress, 那是微信偷偷读取了你的通讯录
<adam8157> iMadper: 你也有?
<eexpress> 当然，短信都偷，直接验证了。
<ZWindL> Laxtiz, +1
<iMadper> adam8157: 有呀, 妹子都用, 我能不用?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你现在有妹子?
<iMadper> adam8157: 妹子, 不一定是我的妹子嘛~
<iMadper> adam8157: 有可能是别人妹子~
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然我的名字怎么来的?!
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 没人用飞聊嘛
<ZWindL> eexpress, 飞聊？
<Laxtiz> eexpress, 什么东西？
<eexpress> 飞聊干净多了。
<eexpress> 移动的软件。
<Laxtiz> 没人用Whatsapp么？
<eexpress> 本来手机，就是应该有电话号码，就可以加好友。飞聊就这样。结果没人用
<ZWindL> 一直用飞信
<eexpress> 那不就一样，升级版本的
<ZWindL> 不收费吗？
<stmsgebjgd> Laxtiz: 显然用whatsapp
<eexpress> 不在线的消息，直接免费短信通知啊。
<ZWindL> 这么棒，为什么人气低呢？
<ZWindL> 被造谣了？
<eexpress> 不方便ons?
<eexpress> 知道号码才能加。好多人不喜欢?
<ZWindL> eexpress,
<eexpress> 90%基本功能和微信一样，刚用的时候，微信还没它方便。
<ZWindL> 电信联通的用户能用吗？
<lucky>  Pudge irssi聊天没有提示哇
<eexpress> 电信的，是1xx的手机？这不确定。
<ZWindL> 那确实不公平，电信自己不还出了个易聊还是啥的
<eexpress> 你试试就知道嘛。
<Laxtiz> 知道联通和微信一起出了一张卡么
<ZWindL> eexpress, 懒得用，有irc连QQ都不用了
<eexpress> 哦。有一个bug，调用系统的库多，某手机刷的miui，没带啥png的库，飞聊传图片就不行。
<ZWindL> Laxtiz, 什么奇葩？
<eexpress> tecent的喜欢啥都自带。
<ZWindL> 在墙内搞垄断
<Pudge> lucky: 有啊，你要啥提示
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿，其实基于某个实现讲解也是没办法的，例如基于minix讲解操作系统
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 为啥我一来你就变脑瘫
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没个实例讲抽象概念太枯燥了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目测基于Linux实现讲网络的课程不太多。。。
<lucky> Pudge: 就像pidgin一样的提示，当干别的事情的时候会弹出别人给你的消息窗口，我的irssi怎么没有呢
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 壕
<Pudge> lucky: irssi图形界面的没有，怎么肯能弹窗口
<gfrog_away> Destine: 壕女王
<lucky> Pudge: 那我用它聊天岂不是要时时刻刻都盯着终端看别人有没有给我消息？
<Pudge> lucky: 1,有你的消息，会自己变红，2,config里面能开声音提示，3,有很多脚本，可以做提示，自己下
<lucky> Pudge: 原来是这样哇，又要google去了
<lucky> 最近老是睡不着觉怎么办
<tux_> 累了就睡着了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 干吗呢
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 真壕
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 想晚上吃啥
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: irssi可以弹窗口的。libnoify
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 额外装东西啊，脚本啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 我托人从国内带联想s820
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 当然了
<stmsgebjgd> 一切皆有可能
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我托人从国内带了单条8g内存，很爽
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 内存？要它干嘛
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 4g不够用
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 反正我的内存足够用 用不完
<gefangshuai> ff
<gefangshuai> 我登录进来了吗？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 问题是学了cisco的东西，日后有多少机会接触呢
<gefangshuai> 大家晚上好？我登录成功了吗？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 都是相通的啊，叔儿。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 搞定cisco之后再去用同样的方式撸Linux的转发流程，很快就能搞定的。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • geometrie用不了的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447170 geometrie用不了啊，点了图标没用啊，求大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 canghai314 — 2013-08-09 22:24
<gefangshuai> 笔记本安装的ubuntu，每次开机，亮度就自动调成最大了，请问大家，怎么让ubuntu每次关机能记住亮度，开机不用再次调节
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 好吧，回头跟你去蹭听
<gefangshuai> 笔记本安装的ubuntu，每次开机，亮度就自动调成最大了，请问大家，怎么让ubuntu每次关机能记住亮度，开机不用再次调节
<stmsgebjgd> gefangshuai: 你猜
<gefangshuai> -
<gefangshuai> -r
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<Destine> happyaron, jusss又乱说了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 惊现神仙姐姐
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 猴哥也来了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐也在
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子也在
 * pity curl -w 可以记录一些指标，像解析时间，下载时间等，能取 header 的一些项目也记录下来吗？比如 Last-Modified 等？
<Destine> happyaron, 大小眼儿呢。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 他爸不见了。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 他妈呢？
 * gfrog_away 0_o
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐， 大小眼 被以 happyaron eexpress 等OP 为首给BAN 然后灰飞烟灭了，，
<happyaron> Destine: 不知道。。。
<Destine> gfrog_away, 你冒充大小眼儿。
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ ..我这里只保留 大小眼 初代分魂。。
<microcai> 我是爷们~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  !
<Destine> happyaron, 你把大小眼儿弄回来，要不然把你变成大小眼儿！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好，菜菜子博士
<freeflying> happyaron: 我帮你t了她吧
<Destine> freeflying, 干嘛呢。
<freeflying> Destine: 路见不平啊
<freeflying> Destine: 哈哈，拿不到op吧
<Destine> freeflying, 亲，再看一下。
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 飞飞
<Destine> freeflying, 怎么你生活无聊了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 OP 之战
 * gfrog_away OP大战
<eexpress> freeflying: 这样不好。虽然给哈皮撑腰了。可哈皮在家会被掐死的。
<eexpress> 要安抚。
<happyaron> eexpress: 看来真得把你家财产都分了才行，ee大坏淫！
<eexpress> 额。我是替你担心啊。
<freeflying> Destine: 等你睡觉把你从op list 给去掉
<freeflying>  lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 神仙姐姐跟猴哥原来公开的在这里，打情骂俏，， 单身的孤单的路过
<freeflying> 准备睡觉去，明早早起跑步去
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 你跑步, 有开手机gps记录吗?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 开啊
<freeflying> NaoTanRen: 我还买的endomondo pro
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃可以在fb上围观猴总跑步，lol
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 用啥软件?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕！！
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那玩意订阅好贵
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没订阅，订阅貌似没啥用，我只是买了去广告的 pro版而已
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 怎么办? 跟候总不是一个级别的.... 感觉候总跟我说的每句话, 都可以翻译成中文: 你丫是个穷小子
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 水果版好像木有pro，肿么办。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃要有觉悟，乖乖跪添就是了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: wp也没，不过wp版里没广告
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃竟然还有wp手机。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 屌丝机啊
 * gfrog_away 天哪，壕出没，赶快退散。
<freeflying> 为了看公司的产品，还得学django
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 快快投奔我大Python门下吧。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 正看django的教程呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵司啥玩意用到django了啊。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: maas
<freeflying> 尼玛juju都改用go了， maas咋还不改呢
<freeflying> 都改用go, 只要学个go就好了
<freeflying> eexpress: 快来投奔go吧
<freeflying> 比perl更像c哦
<gfrog_away> freeflying: MaaS？ Mickey as a Service？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: metal as a service  maas.ubuntu.com
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃赶紧去看看
<freeflying> gfrog_away: juju.ubuntu.com
<eleveni386> 好无聊的说...
<eexpress> freeflying: 没见hamo用go以后，都灰飞烟灭了？
<freeflying> eexpress: hamo现在滋润呢
<eexpress> 其实我是用vala
<eexpress> 额。因为会go，找到妹子了？
<freeflying> 必须的啊
<eexpress> 难怪蛤蟆不出来了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵司这名儿。。 juju...
<ttt> .
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 晚上吃啥
<Pudge> st
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 青蛙
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 法国大牛蛙？
<stmsgebjgd> lxc起不来了 日的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 就是一般的青蛙
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 怎么吃？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 爆炒啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 真先进
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 便宜又好吃
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 考虑周末干吗
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 还没什么打算呢
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 估计又要看孩子了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 去海边吹风
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 没意思
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 吹风烧烤看美女，多悠闲
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: 不健康 a
<xiangfu> anyone want try this: http://www.btctele.com/ (only if you have bitcoin)
<^k^> xiangfu ... ⇪ 比特币充值电话费 - BtcTele.com
<knownbad> Why?
<xiangfu> only if you have bitcoin. you know why!
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge: knownbad cLeaMooN ofan 我来了
<ofan> 来例假了？
<stmsgebjgd> 擦 才知道dockstar为毛上不了网resolve.conf里面写的ip错了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 对 来你的姨妈了
<ofan> 大姨妈来了
<knownbad> ?
<stmsgebjgd> 升级wheezy中
<knownbad> 忙着。
<stmsgebjgd> 现在有更好的x工具了
<stmsgebjgd> x2go
<cLeaMooN> stms是什么玩意？
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 松鼠最近没来？
<ofan> 小光？
<ofan> 没看到过
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 估计和越南妹好上了
<^k^> 05:04
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 渣渣，不是稳定第一么
<Pudge> pwd
<Pudge> ls
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用Firefox看过一段网上视频后，它的缓存文件存放在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447173 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2013-08-09 23:43
<NaoTanRe`> ...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • inkscape 用造字工房悦圆时不能打印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447178 打印就退出，pdf也导不出，也是出错退出。显示内部错误 如果在win下用inkscape直接没有悦圆 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-08-10 7:19
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神给个ubuntu备份到光盘镜像方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447179 大家好，我使用的是win8和ubuntu12.04 64位双系统，前两天废了好大的力气装好了一些常用的软件和环境，刚装好，由于某些原因把win8系统给一键恢复了，于是ubuntu的启动就没了，由于是gpt分区，问了好多人最后也没解决，跑题了
<^k^> > 。。。 总之，希望大神给个类似windows gost的方法，将我现在的系统的所有软件设置 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04没有osdlyrics吗？ubuntu的软件跟不上吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447180 osdlyrics没搜到13.04版本的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-08-10 8:39
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 今天遇到个怪事，
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我的mutt，有一封邮件，直接只显示this is an html email，完全不显示其他内容，
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 怎么破
<mayli> hello
<mayli> 机器人没反应？
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  09:44 
<abinex> ma
<abinex> mayli: meizi
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: ... dump出来呀!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 这多简单的事情... mutt有设置看html邮件的方法呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我知道啊，别的html都能看，就这封看不了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 换个dump工具... 你可以自己选, 换w3m
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 就这封，text/html不是这个类型
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: O_o 没得破... 不看了, 删掉.
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我就用的w3m，跟这个没关系，是根本不符合html邮件，命令没调用
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 蛋疼
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 恩, 能删不?!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 能啊，但是这封邮件很重要啊，我只能在web里面看了
<NaoTanRe`> ...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: web里，就是一个完整的html页面，mutt里只显示一句this is an html email
<Pudge> 我就艹了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 啥东西? 转发给我试试看, 如果没隐私的话
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 除了plain text, html enrich 还有什么类型
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 你的邮箱？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我这个月的手机发票
<NaoTanRe`> pud
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我用的mu4e, 要是我能看, 你就乖乖从mutt转到mu4e吧
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 邮箱给你msg了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 以前的发票都能显示的，这封信好奇怪
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 没收到
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 收到了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: ...
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你的渣渣网
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 第二封
<NaoTanRe`> ...
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 乃一大早起来没去跑步啊
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 我七点就去跑了~!
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 必须跑呀! 3km
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你不是拿mutt转发的吧?
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 不错 :)
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 回来直接洗了个澡~
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 第一封是，我意识到了，就换web转发的第二风
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: mutt里面这封信就没内容
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 怎么样，能显示内容么
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 能!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 效果非常好!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我艹，
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 快删了mutt, 来mu4e吧
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 好用么
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 必须呀!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: imtxc_away 已经完全从mutt转到mu4e了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 尼吗，emacs
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 打死不用
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/228409763/1895840
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 总有一些不肯尝试新鲜事物的老古董, 没用过mu4e, 就一口咬定mutt最好, 不肯过来.
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 2013/08/10 06:46 | Running Workout | Endomondo
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 我用的是 "我的足迹"
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 你一天两跑?!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 不用了，我看了我自己的forward邮件，也显示的好好的
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 但是就那封原件，完全不显示
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 因为是纯html？
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: .. ... 不知道...
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 现在改为晨跑了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我没诋毁mu4e，我诋毁的是emacs
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 我也开始晨跑了... 争取下周跑5km每天.
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 还是sublime好啊，vim/emacs都是浮云
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 恩, 听说了, 见过别人用, 我没试过呢还.
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 你不觉得是听我说的么？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我用了一个月，还是回到vim了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我上大三的时候就听说了...
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 那会儿还不认识你呢吧...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 。。
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 晨跑的好处是跑完不会再去喝冰啤酒了
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 不爱喝酒...
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 啤酒不是酒啊
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 至少比可乐健康 lol
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: ... ...
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 不喝汽水...
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 现在的小孩有不喝汽水的吗
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 我现在在公司都不喝果粒橙和乌龙茶了.
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 只喝白水了
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: ++
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 汽水喝了不舒服...
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 果粒橙太甜
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 乌龙茶喝多了容易饿
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 是不是太事儿多了? lol~
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 主要是都不健康
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 恩, 就喝白水了... 偶尔自己泡茶, 不过一般懒得泡.
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 在香港和台湾都有那种无糖的茶，我在日本喝的伊藤园的茶饮料也是无糖的，很好喝
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 国内也有呀.
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 那里有啊，我从没看到过
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 三得利乌龙茶
<freeflying> 不过我这里是乡下
<freeflying> 那个也不行的
<freeflying> 很喜欢伊藤园的茶饮料，真得和茶差不多
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: http://s.etao.com/item/8913337.html?spm=1002.8.0.0.OepeER
<^k^> NaoTanRe` ... ⇪ 【农夫山泉 东方树叶红茶 480ML*15瓶】最新农夫山泉 东方树叶红茶 480ML*15瓶 报价_一淘搜索
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 我现在在家跑了茶然后加冰块
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 冰块...
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 我一直不知道北京有没有凉茶铺
<ofan> apgcc是哪个包的？
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 凉茶你喝得惯？
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 相比于豆汁, 凉茶已经是可以下咽的东西了
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 凉茶只是苦. 豆汁, 则是有心理抵触....
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> django的文档很靠谱
<\q> ofan: apgcc是什麼？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 经验分享：win7安装13.04成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447183 安装前参考了很多文档(如有雷同，请多包含），前一阵正好因为工作缘故，xp下硬盘安装过centos，恰好现在win7出了点小问题，就转移到ubuntu的阵地上来了。在此分享下win下面装ubuntu的方法和一点故障的解决方法，希望对用到的筒子
<^k^> > 有帮助。 准备工具：easybcd、diskgenius和ISO镜像。 进入win7 1、用DG将硬盘空间清理出5 …
<imtxc> 泡茶不麻烦，倒茶麻烦
 * imtxc 继续打飞机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何用U盘引导在UEFI方式下安装ubuntu server 12.04.02 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447184 网上大多数关于UEFI的都是普通版本的，我的目的是在FAT32的U盘上放ubuntu安装文件，以UEFI方式启动安装，当然我是可以UEFI启动grub2,但是后面的参数就不清楚了。请教各位给出一个答案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xieh
<^k^> > ongye — 2013-08-10 11:04
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 关于pear os中launchpad的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447186 前几天看到pear os 8 a2版出来了，想试试看看，安装和ubuntu没有什么区别，只不过是在一些工具软件上的添加和设定 launchpad这个软件使用的是elementary-os的slingshot，应该是0.6之前的版本（最新版的0.72已经变成小型窗口式了） 安装之后安
<^k^> > 装中文环境，其他的都没啥问题，但是launchpad中软件的名称中文的都是方框，一般 …
<Guest84689> ....b
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：无法安装DHCP服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447188 系统使用ubuntu server 11.04，以前安装时都是输入“sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server”，均能正常安装成功。昨天又重新安装一套系统，输入以上命令时出现“E: Unable to locate package dhcp3-server”错误提示。输入“sudo apt-get update”更新源后再重新安
<^k^> > 装，还是出现同样错误提示。 请高手指教，该如果解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 y-sw …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 急！无法挂载NTFS硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447189 各位，我有两个硬盘，其中一个XP，一个Ubuntu。 XP的NTFS格式硬盘已经用很久，最近刚想换硬盘。昨天晚上突然发现无法启动XP！所以我想备份数据。 但是发现在Ubuntu下只能挂载两个分区，另外两个分区挂载很久，失败并显示： Media分区显示
<^k^> > ： Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error …
<jiero> 哈。
 * jiero 这两天所处环境温度31.5度+ ~ 23小时。
 * Laxtiz 身处40度+的环境表示心情很好
<jiero> 一天到头温度都是 31摄氏度以上脑袋真不舒服。
<Laxtiz> 习惯就好啦
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<jiero> Laxtiz: 呃。24小时都是？
<jiero> imtxc: 午间好。。
<Laxtiz> 白天
<jiero> Laxtiz: 马路工？
<Laxtiz> jiero, 咿呀，你怎么知道？
<Laxtiz> jiero, 修高速公路中。
<jiero> Laxtiz: .骗人，马路工是50度。
<jiero> Laxtiz: 。
<jiero> Laxtiz: 那你是工头级别的了。。
<Laxtiz> jiero, 技术员
<Laxtiz> jiero, 看看图纸，修修机器
<jiero> Laxtiz: 辛苦了。你的公路是多少年一修标准？
<Laxtiz> jiero, 新建的高速公路，不是维护
<Laxtiz> jiero, 维护不关我的事，我走了垮掉我都不管
<jiero> Laxtiz: 。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 好安静呀
<Pudge> jusss: 你太闲了
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<jusss> Pudge: 不知该做点啥
<jusss> Pudge: 估计这是最后一个暑假了，以后估计不可能在上学了
<jusss> Pudge: 玩游戏玩了1个半月了
<jusss> 还有半个月开学
<jusss> 突然想起来报考了计算机三级，一点没看呢。。。
<LQYMGT> 还有一周开学=  =
<jusss> LQYMGT: 高中？
<LQYMGT> jusss: 开学就大二了
<IsoaSFlus> 我也是还有一周开学
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助，登陆用户后 又弹回登陆界面 呜呜帮帮我 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447190 今天登陆ubuntu。突然想用root登陆桌面。 然后选择root登陆后，我想把之前在帐号abc 里面的桌面内容和其他内容复制到root的桌面中，然后进入abc帐号目录下一看，什么资料也没有 就2个文件 1一个是 Access-Your-
<^k^> > Private-Data，还有一个是 README.TXT . 很郁闷，以为是root 没有权限访问这个目录。 然后 …
<happyaron> ...
<Destine> ^k^, 你为啥不会卖萌？
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> Destine, 也许这是不可能的。  14:03 
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  14:04 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04 能够连接自建的wifi，但是连不上公共的wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447191 今天重装的ubuntu 13.04， 本本是Y450a。 系统安装完成后能够连接自己建的wifi（mystage23），但是连不上学校的公共wifi（zjuwlan）和中国电信的公共wifi（chinanet），都是选择wifi后一直在连，但是就是连不上（并非
<^k^> > 打不开验证页面）。 公共wifi的信号不弱，在windows系统下是可以连接的，另外一台 …
<tipstrying> 嗨，有人了解polkit这个东西么？
<freeflying> NaoTanRe`: 笔记本内存买那家的性价比高
<freeflying> Destine: 你咋没事来irc了呢
<Destine> freeflying, 想起了，挂着。
<qiao> 大家有谁知道怎么删除ubuntu12.04下雷鸟的一个账户么？有个账户加错了。。
<wejust> 有人吗？
<^k^> wejust:点点点.  14:42 
<wejust> 那个bt5 startx 后出现错误啥的
<wejust> 说是什么没有日志
<qiao> 解决了，原来是我的桌面没有显示完，在最底下有个账户管理的button，可以删除。。 =。=
<wejust> 好吧，我说的很乱，一会弄清楚了再来问
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求大神！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447192 下面是iphone越狱工具的运行代码截图，求大神帮忙分析下是哪里错误 感谢！！！ administrator@ubuntu:~/yueyu/jb$ ./jb [debug] Connected to device with UUID 9c905432ba1d55d1f90be63ca629d2c10f78afc1 [debug] Device is a N90AP with build 8K2 Installing an untether via this method
<^k^> > will not work! For build 8K2, you need to do the following: - Jailbreak with redsn0w/or anything else tethered …
<jiero> 啊。肚子小了，只是3周没吃午饭。
<jiero> 没赘肉了
<onlylove> jiero: 我看成3周没吃饭
<jiero> onlylove: 你厉害
<onlylove> jiero: 我在研究你三周没吃饭居然还活着
<jiero> onlylove: 不吃可以喝。
<jiero> onlylove: 你不明白营养液？
<jiero> onlylove: 输液照样活着
<onlylove> jiero: 正常人没事打营养液？
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu活过头了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447193 我是来吐槽的！ubuntu13.04,第一次更新过后，左边栏没有了。不会搞重装系统，第二次更新没问题，等过几天一更新再重启，发生错误了，一个红X放那里，不会弄不会修。憋着气重装系统。装好后没注意upgrade下，再重启黑屏了，重启几次都不行。我是彻
<jusss> 做了梦，忘记是啥了
<jiero> cherrot: 还要上班？
<onlylove> jusss: 不是你穿越了之类的吧
<jusss> onlylove: 不是
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35957
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA将解雇九成的系统管理员
<onlylove> 没了这九成，估计剩下的SA要骂街，把提这意见的哥们骂死
<jusss> onlylove: not such agent
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU12.04下QQ For Linux的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447194 我是64位的系统，已经安装成功QQ For Linux，可是打不开，点击无反应，是不是还要安装一个32位的库才能运行呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-08-10 15:47
<jiero> 我
<jiero> 掉线了
<zhuifeng> 新买的域名big.waterb.org
<jiero> .
<IsoaSFlus> .
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats前辈呢。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 哎哟我草
<IsoaSFlus> 推上一搜maplebeats，出来一堆丧失
<IsoaSFlus> 我看到eexp前辈了
<IsoaSFlus>          
<IsoaSFlus>               
<rolin> 大家都用什么在线音乐播放器啊
<IsoaSFlus> 从来不用
<rolin> 不听音乐？
<rolin> 还是只是用网页听啊
<jiero> 30度气温很舒服。
<jiero> 在线播放器？ rthymbox用过
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。感觉我比你还大了。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 想起ee大婶。
<jiero> Destine:  倒是很久没见你在这里出没
<jiero> cLeaMooN: 还有你
<adam8157> jiero: 热死人
<jiero> adam8157: 是啊是啊。30度多好啊。干嘛提升那区区2度呐。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 一会儿去游泳
 * jiero 突然想到了adam8157要是摩西，就碰不到水了。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 已经建立的用户有命令创建家目录么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447195 已经useradd了一个用户，并且在passwd里面家目录写了/home/user1，不过在/home下没有这个目录，请问有什么命令可以创建这个目录出来么？不要告诉我mkdir啊，那样里面什么都没有，也不要告诉我useradd的时候-m啊，因为已经忘记-m了
<jiero> adam8157: 我这算不算老外的笑话形式。
<adam8157> jiero: 典故是, 但是笑点好像不是
<jiero> 呃。我以为笑点是呐。。
<jiero> cl
<jiero> cLeaMooN 小子你觉得呐。
 * jiero 买了条内裤，好感觉一下到底什么莫代尔——立刻被父亲要走了。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 没人聊
<jiero> imtxc: 你陪我聊天
<Laxtiz> jiero, 收费陪聊，需要服务么
<jiero> Laxtiz: 我收费啊
 * Laxtiz 没钱
<Pudge> robbin: music.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Play (@ google.com)
<Pudge> robbin: 可以免费存放2w首歌，电脑手机随时听
<imtxc> jiero: 聊什么
<imtxc> jiero: 到底早中午饭少吃哪一顿可以删除肚子赘肉
<jiero> imtxc: 午饭不吃。
<jiero> imtxc: 饿一下午。
<imtxc> jiero: 来聊天
<imtxc> 找个话题吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 你最终找到什么好玩的？
<jiero> imtxc: 好玩的。我怎么才能写个雇佣人的方案。
<imtxc> jiero: 你想做什么生意
<imtxc> jiero:  和 ee 联手吧
<jiero> imtxc: 。和阿姨联手。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我不想做生意。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么 cp -a 试来试去权限属性还是变了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447197 统计信息: 发表于 由 sd89456123 — 2013-08-10 17:25
<jusss> Pudge: 对于我们这访问不了music.google.com的人咋办
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Play (@ google.com)
<Pudge> jusss: google都被墙？
<jusss> Pudge: 当然
<Pudge> jusss: 那安卓能有市场？
<jusss> Pudge: 当然没
<Pudge> jusss: gtalk和gmail能用么？
<jiero> 奇怪。
<jusss> Pudge: gtalk据说封了，gmail不稳定，我已经一年没用它们了
<jusss> Pudge: no market,no google play
<jusss> Pudge: 各种山寨商店
<Pudge> jusss: 那安卓有蛋意思
<jusss> Pudge: 安卓有很多免费的广告可以看呀，多开心，各种小广告
<jusss> Pudge: 抗议在广告软件中插入什么实用功能的软件
<Pudge> tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<alpha080> 重金求子，学生人流打折，办证买票
<alpha080> 求
<jiero> alpha080: 买母亲？
<happyaron> Pudge: 我这儿那几样用得都好好的……
<happyaron> Pudge: 在帝都
<alpha080> 恩哼，为什么国内安卓市场没这样的广告的，不符合国情阿
<Pudge> happyaron: 对啊，我就说么，我爹老跟我在gtalk上聊天，
<LQYMGT> Pudge: 你爹好潮
<jusss> Pudge: 现在看电影，发现女主漂不漂亮不是很在意，如果男主太恶心就接受不了。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> LQYMGT: 。那是迫不得已
<jiero> LQYMGT: 你觉得从2004年开始用skype算不算潮。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译xvidcap出错，快来帮帮我。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447198 在官方网站下了一个tar包，解压，配置都没有问题，编译的时候错误出来了。 Quote: In file included from xvidcap-client-bindings.h:3:0, from xvidcap-dbus-client.c:39: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gtypes.h:28:2: error: #error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly." In file inclu
<^k^> > ded from xvidcap-client-bindings.h:4:0, from xvidcap-dbus-client.c:39: /usr/include/glib-2.0/glib/gerror.h:22: …
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 现在, 十全科技的内存便宜点儿吧
<NaoTanRe`> freeflying: 其实差不了几块钱, 直接买三星金条吧, 我买了好多次, 还没出过问题, 虽然别家的也基本不出问题...
<NaoTanRe`> cd ..
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 制作google字体效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447200 最简单的步骤了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-08-10 18:07
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 十全科技是个啥牌子，没听过啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 台湾的.
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 还能什么你都知道?~ lol~
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 。。
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 有啥好听的歌吗
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 你明文密码不加密的？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 浮夸
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 不加啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 说说我没听过的...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 那不是随便来个人登录就能看你密码
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 谁来看我密码?
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 趁你不在，反正你登录都不要密码
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 别人不知道我快捷键呀!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我的开机之后就是黑屏, 什么都没有..
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 直接terminal了，要杀快捷键啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 自动xinit了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: alt + ctl + 123456
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 需要密码呀
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你在切过去, 是不会自动登录的
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 有软件扫描你home文件夹呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 总之，太不安全
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 问题是, 谁会来碰我东西?
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 。。碰了你也不知道啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我上下班都背着!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 谁能知道?!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 谁能碰?!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 全天不离开我所在的屋子
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 电脑路上被偷了呢，掉了呢
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 电脑都丢了, 加不加密还有用...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 加密了怎么破
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 想不了这么多... 你担心这个干啥...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我治疗没结束，而且，我啥东西密码都一样的
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我电脑里没啥值钱的东西呀...
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 电脑不值钱，密码值钱啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我就是说, 里面没啥值钱的密码
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: feh功能怎么这么弱，好多格式图片打不开
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我都用eog了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 除了内核，你感有一个软件跟我用一样的么
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你丫用的都太渣. 让我没法跟你同流合污
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我节操太搞
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我节操太高
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 滚蛋，我用的哪个渣了，
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 你用的那个不是要装一堆依赖的
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 渣渣渣
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 依赖? 你知道我为了用okular装了400MB的依赖!
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 其中包括了三个视频解码器!!!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: skype这么好的东西，你不用
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我就是为了看个pdf而已!
<earman> qt5 !!!
<maplebeats> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=447201
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 还包括各种图标
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> 我已经对firefox无语了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: NaoTanRe` 硬盘大也不是这么整的啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 我现在改用llpp了, 删净了okular
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你给我说个好用的pdf阅读器?!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: evince哪里对不起你恶劣
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 那万恶的复制粘贴!!!!!!
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini怎么还分为可越狱和不可越狱版本呢？
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`: okular 那里对不起你了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 选中之后, 字就乱了
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 依赖太多, 看个pdf, 依赖了三个视频解码器
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 没遇到过，
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 是个用过的, 都知道丫这缺点, 到你这里, 就没遇到过了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 真没遇到过，我天天看pdf
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 中文的复制会乱码？
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你用的是evince火星版
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 格式就乱了, 复制一段话
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`: 那里有那么多依赖阿，用kde的表示不成问题
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: adobe会乱么
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 你等着的!
 * NaoTanRe` 哼!
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5969443/   看!
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 我看个pdf, 还得吧cifs给装上? 这nm关cifs鸟事, 我周围没有windows的机器了!
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 还有vlc! 我是看pdf, 不是看av!
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 400m，你真心不如装个xp虚拟机看
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: llpp赞
 * NaoTanRe` 丧心病狂的kde
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 不考虑依赖问题, okular比evince好用百倍
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 竟然还依赖libproxy! 真是丧心病狂
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 不考虑依赖，我还想用kile呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: llpp源里没有啊
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 最贱的是, okular还依赖udisks... 这不着边呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 我要拷贝pdf，都是直接pdftotext
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 各种解码器, xvidcore, x264之类的
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: ... O_o
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 估计是插上u盘就自动扫描载入pdf功能？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 想的太周全了
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 不是很符合你的emacs理念么
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 再说，emacs不是有看pdf功能么
<alpha080> http://bpaste.net/show/121622/
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 无论如何, 一个pdf软件, 依赖四个解码器, cifs, 两个usb库, 各种不知的东西, 都是丧心病狂!
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: chrome 哪里对不起你了
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 效果不好.
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`:你的包管理器该换了
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 插件没有我顺手的
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 我是说作为 pdf reader 用...
 * imtxc 没有黑 chrome
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: firefox内置也有, 不过渲染的不好.
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: chrome自带flash秒杀源里的flash啊
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: chrome我没安装
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 就这一个理由，足够了
<imtxc> 装起来看pdf吧。。。
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 有啥区别吗?
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 区别大了，
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 能用libva硬解吗?
<NaoTanRe`> ....
<NaoTanRe`> 你们这些丧心病狂的人呀
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 1,不用自己安装，2,看高清视频cpu占用从来没上过20%
<town1> 怎么秒杀的-_-||
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 你有nvidia的显卡?
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`: 可以买kindle
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 硬解看驱动的啊
<imtxc> alpha080: 他是 kindle 黑
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 是nvidia啊，但是我看flash也不开独显
<NaoTanRe`> alpha080: 怎么复制粘贴到我的别的文本里..
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: evernote
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: 硬解看软件支持与否, 驱动早就都只吃了
<NaoTanRe`> 支持了
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`: 拍照阿
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: alpha080: 你们两个丧心病狂的家伙!
<alpha080> NaoTanRe`: 买个三星安卓相机，拍完直接ifttt或者dropbox，多好阿
<imtxc> 话说我都放弃 evernote 到 yinxiang 了
<alpha080> 全线自动化服务
<alpha080> imtxc: 为什么？
<alpha080> imtxc: 速度么？
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 反正我从来没管过flash硬解，没必要啊
<imtxc> alpha080: 速度
<imtxc> alpha080: 硬伤
<alpha080> imtxc: 安全第一。。。
<alpha080> imtxc: zotero
<imtxc> alpha080: 我的需求速度第一
<alpha080> 好吧，需求不一样
<imtxc> alpha080: 一些笔记，能招惹到 NSA 么
<alpha080> imtxc: 不喜欢被人偷窥
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 国内的应用, 才不怕nsa
<town1> ...
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 恩，好，我有新的理由了， 防 NSA
<alpha080> 根本就不用防nsa, 咱写个篆书，老美说不定以为是图形密码
<Pudge> ..
 * NaoTanRe` 惭愧, 不会写篆书...
<alpha080> 然后阿三们开始领工资开始人肉密码
 * NaoTanRe` 惭愧, 别人写了篆书, 我也不一定看的懂...
<imtxc> 惭愧，没有篆书字体。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRe`: 篆 这个字怎么读
<alpha080> zhuang
<NaoTanRe`> Pudge: zhuan 四声
<imtxc> zhuan
<Pudge> ..
<alpha080> 打错鸟。。。
<alpha080> 多了个g
 * NaoTanRe` 我和我的小伙伴们都惊呆了
<alpha080> 间接说明我的打字速度有了飞一般的提升
<alpha080> >= 36 wpm 娃哈哈
<imtxc> kindle 什么时候能重新看豆瓣阅读的书就好了
<imtxc> 着急啊
<alpha080> 豆瓣阅读有什么好看的。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 直接amazon买阿
<imtxc> alpha080: 我要看中文的小说
<alpha080> imtxc: 直接下epub 转mobi
<imtxc> alpha080: 豆瓣阅读里面的书排版不错
<cifer> 有没有人倒腾过微信推送？
<imtxc> alpha080: 没有国行之前书可以推送到 kindle
<alpha080> imtxc: 排版不错，但是价格么。。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 几个月之前就不能推送了
<NaoTanRe`> cifer: 给人发广告?
<NaoTanRe`> cifer: 多烦人呀
<alpha080> imtxc: 早知道之前把爱看豆上的书全下了算了
<imtxc> alpha080: ..........
<cifer> NaoTanRe`: 不是为了给人发广告。。
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 推荐张碟子听
<cifer> kindle 看pdf还是不行？
<imtxc> 从来就没行过
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 时日如飞?
<imtxc> 除了6寸pdf
<cifer> 硬伤。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 自己编tex
<imtxc> alpha080: 图了个啥
<alpha080> imtxc: 破解了装软件也行，koreader之类的
<imtxc> alpha080: 那个效果，比抱1000+页的纸质书都痛苦
<alpha080> imtxc: 没什么，有快感，就好像小时候把收音机拆了再装
<alpha080> imtxc: 而且不用担心拆坏掉了再挨老爸打了～～～～
<alpha080> 看错行了。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<alpha080> imtxc: 只不过会看到老婆的白眼- -
<imtxc> alpha080: 没老婆无压力
<lucky___> abinex: 为什么
<imtxc> freeflying: dxg 出了么，出价～～
<alpha080> imtxc: 迟早的事，除非你搞基
<alpha080> lag/?
<alpha080> 照样￥200起价
<imtxc> 200￥我付运费～～～
<lucky> abinex: 快说话
<imtxc> lucky: 他好几天没说话了
<lucky> imtxc: 他怎么了？挂了？
<imtxc> lucky: 至少是在挂
<lucky> imtxc: linux下有阿里旺旺这种东西吗
<NaoTanRe`> 网页版旺旺
<imtxc> lucky: 有
<imtxc> lucky: 有linux 版本的旺旺 cc NaoTanRe`
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的是DX
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少钱
<happyaron> freeflying: 3g能用不
<freeflying> happyaron: 在美国可以用 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少钱》
<freeflying> happyaron: 我问问淘宝先
<happyaron> freeflying: 新的3g works globally的在amazon上239刀
<happyaron> freeflying: ok
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么我的Gvim不能全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447202 系统为Ubuntu13.04，桌面为gnome，安装了vim-gnome。 其他程序按F11均能实现全屏（铺满全屏那种，不是最大化），但是GVIM就是不行，而且我也没给GVIM安装什么插件。 我 在系统设置里面将F11设置为所有程序全屏的快捷键，结果还是不行
<^k^> > 。 那么需要改什么东西才能将GVIM全屏？Gvim内置全屏怎么搞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 高级.
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 官方的吗?
<freeflying> happyaron: 你要？
<happyaron> freeflying: 看价钱了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 价钱ok的话我要
<LQYMGT> 在emacs中如何绑定这种快捷键呢？XF86AudioNext
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: (KBD XF86AudioNext)
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: 有宏帮你转成对应的码的
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: 不用你自己关心
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 不是。。
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 那也挺好的了
<LQYMGT> NaoTanRe`: 失败了=  =
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: 怎么失败了?
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 恩，比网页版好那么一点点…… 现在用taobao少了，这个需求不中那个要
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 恩.
<LQYMGT> NaoTanRe`: 咦 KBD要是大写？
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: ... ...
<lucky> NaoTanRe`: 有没有linux版本的阿里旺旺
<NaoTanRe`> lucky: imtxc 不是告诉你了?
<imtxc> 快递100 的微信公众号比客户端还好用。。。。
<lucky> NaoTanRe`: 我看他cc你了
<LQYMGT> NaoTanRe`: Symbol's function definition is void: KBD
<LQYMGT> =  =
<imtxc> lucky: 是啊， 告诉你了， cc 他了。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: kindle fire要不
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃好多闲置啊。。。。。
<lucky> imtxc: one more question
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 应该需要 require 'KBD 之类的么
<imtxc> lucky: .
<imtxc> freeflying: 有平板儿了
<lucky> imtxc: ipadmini能装进口袋里吗
<imtxc> kindle dx 这么贵。。。
<imtxc> lucky: 看什么口袋了
<LQYMGT> (global-set-key [(XF86AudioPrev)] 'emms-previous)
<LQYMGT> 这样就行了=  =
<NaoTanRe`> LQYMGT: 等下, 我擦, stumpwm刻意, emacs不行...
<lucky> imtxc: 普通牛仔裤的口袋
<freeflying> imtxc: 却是有不少闲置，还有个 cdma的lephone
 * NaoTanRe` 竟然stumpwm的kbd宏写的比emacs的好...
<imtxc> freeflying: 存着，等我有钱了收 dx
<freeflying> 还有个刚刚归西的galaxy nexus
<imtxc> .........
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04版本找文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447204 我有个windows7与ubuntu双系统，切挽时windows7的系统时间不对，后来查了资料，要修改ubuntu的时间格式，但是找不到那个rcs那个文件，不知道在那里，我网上查了说在/etc/default/rcs。但是终端里输入打开的空白文件，也就是不存在。有谁知道吗
<^k^> > ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sototo — 2013-08-10 19:13
<imtxc> freeflying: 你才是真豪
<lucky> imtxc: 可以不
<imtxc> lucky: 可以
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕会买这些？
<imtxc> lucky: 看你多胖了
<freeflying> 壕都是游艇
<imtxc> freeflying: dx 对我来说已经很豪了
<lucky> imtxc: 港行的竟然还不能越狱
<imtxc> lucky: 上衣口袋应该可以，裤子堪忧
<lucky> imtxc:你手里的平板是多少寸的？
<imtxc> lucky: 7
<lucky> imtxc: 什么平板
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 现在买类似 kindle dx 之类的太尴尬了， nook hd+ 很便宜...
<imtxc> lucky: nook hd.
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 几寸的?
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 想要个大的
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: nook 么
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 看视频什么的, 效果好吗?
<lucky> Pudge: awesome是你们程序员，我实在用不过来
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 是的, 想买个大的...
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 9" +
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 9寸的现在海淘好像也 1000- ， 屏幕不错
<lucky> imtxc: 你装在口袋里过吗
<imtxc> lucky: 没有啊
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 这么便宜... 我去买
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 啥版本的android?
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: nook 的，但是已经有 google play 了，等着我看具体版本
<lucky> imtxc: 都拿手里的？
<imtxc> lucky: 恩啊
<imtxc> 貌似看不到 android 版本
<imtxc> 应该是4.0
<lucky> NaoTanRe`: nook是不是看电子书用的？
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: ... 我的黄油飞已经是4.2.2了
<NaoTanRe`> lucky: 就是平板, 你愿意看书就看书
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 人亲儿子不都用4.3 了么
<NaoTanRe`> lucky: 我买来给老妈看视频
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 问题我这不是亲儿子呀
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 我在上面装一百度视频，看视频什么的不错
<NaoTanRe`> imtxc: 我2g内存, 4核, 性能比四儿子略高, 但是就是不给升4.3怎么办?!
<imtxc> NaoTanRe`: 扔了，买亲儿子
<lucky> NaoTanRe`: 放手里要这么大的看视频
<imtxc> lucky: 不大啊
<imtxc> 你要做什么
<iMadper> imtxc: ban了你
<imtxc> 别闹 iMadper
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 四儿子那渣渣屏幕, 看不上
<lucky> iMadper: 四儿子能升4.3
<imtxc> 今天打飞机突破 100w 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 打飞机是啥? 我没见过
<imtxc> 水平大不如从前啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 好玩吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是i经典的飞机大战， 雷霆战机之类
<lucky> imtxc: 我其实希望能买个可以装进口袋里的
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> lucky: 买三星手机啊
<lucky> imtxc: 一般牛仔裤口袋的尺寸都是多大的？
<iMadper> lucky: 黄油飞! 大赞!
<imtxc> lucky: 这个还真不知道……
<iMadper> lucky: butterfly s  新出的.
<alpha080> 三星的真心丑
<imtxc> lucky: 而且貌似差距比较打
 * iMadper butterfly不支持lte, 只支持hspda+, 不开心
<lucky> alpha080: 1
<lucky> alpha080: +1
<imtxc> lucky: 亲测了一下
<imtxc> lucky: 6“
<lucky> imtxc: 坑，看来mini铁定装不进去了
<imtxc> lucky: 不一定
<imtxc> lucky: 我的裤子刚好能装下 k4
<lucky> imtxc: k4是6‘’的？
<lucky> iMadper: 要五千多
<lucky> iMadper: 买不起
<iMadper> lucky: 那就butterfly吧, 我就在用.
<alpha080> 1050 + ipadmini>= butterfly
<lucky> iMadper: 多少米？
<iMadper> alpha080: 你是说体积?
<iMadper> alpha080: 我承认, 出门必须带包了
<iMadper> lucky: 现在也就两千多吧, 我买的3300
<alpha080> iMadper: 早就带包了，现在不带包没法出门
 * lucky 从来不喜欢带包的怎么办
<imtxc> lucky: 刚测试了一下
<imtxc> lucky: mini 刚好装不进去
<lucky> imtxc: 你手头有mini啊
<imtxc> lucky: 有啊
<iMadper> lucky: 买个大屏幕手机就行了, 出门带一堆东西, 烦不烦.... 吃个饭都容易落在饭店
<lucky> imtxc: 好用吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪!
<imtxc> lucky: 不好用啊，屏幕渣渣
<imtxc> iMadper: 手头有不代表是我的……
<lucky> iMadper: 我属于那种出门连钱包都不带的那种人
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦！这个mini，我只有越狱、装软件的权利，使用权都没有！！！！ 豪你妹。。。。
 * iMadper 开心了, 刚炖好牛肉, 吃饭去
<lucky> imtxc: 怎么渣了？
<imtxc> s/权利/义务
<imtxc> lucky: 分辨率  1024 768
<lucky> imtxc: 不能看高清还是怎么了？
<imtxc> lucky: 就是感觉不爽，分辨率太低了
<iMadper> 还没我手机分辨率搞.... 吃牛肉去
<imtxc> lucky: 看书不爽
 * lucky cc abinex还不过来和imtxc大战三百回合
<imtxc> 基蛙在喝豆汁儿啊
<lucky> iMadper: 你不告诉我可以看书的吗
<imtxc> lucky: 来人，护驾
<lucky> 莫非我还要买kpw吗
<imtxc> lucky: 要 k4 不
<imtxc> 出了k4 收侯总的 dx
<lucky> imtxc: 谁是侯总？
<imtxc> 还想不想在这个频道混了
<imtxc> freeflying: 给个帽子我帮你处理这些不尊重老大的人吧
<lucky> imtxc: iMadper？
<lucky> imtxc: 原来是freeflying
<lucky> imtxc: 你怎么这么喜欢拍马屁
<imtxc> 谁知道哪个频道的 龙门镖局 最快
<imtxc> lucky: 因为我喜欢拍马屁啊
<imtxc> lucky: 我只想骗个帽子报刚才的一踢之仇
<lucky> imtxc: 你只是一个马屁精而已，不要解释这么多
<imtxc> lucky: 恩啊
<imtxc> lucky: 本来就是。。。。
<lucky> imtxc: 其实我也喜欢dx。可惜停产了
<lucky> imtxc: 你觉得kpw怎么样
<abinex> luc
<abinex> lucky: 来了
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏饺子
<lucky> abinex: imtxc在黑mini
<abinex> lucky: 你听他胡扯
<lucky> abinex: 他手里也有mini
<abinex> lucky: iPadmini是目前市面上2100块钱能买到的最好的7.9寸平板
<abinex> 没有之一
<imtxc> 呵呵
<lucky> abinex: 看tb上港行只要1900+哎
<abinex> lucky: 那个A5X双核处理器是苹果花了30多亿研发出来的
<imtxc> abinex: 加那么多定语，当然没有之一
<alpha080> abinex: 你确信是30亿。。。
<alpha080> abinex: 这是内幕消息么
<abinex> imtxc: 单单从续航能力上讲，iPadmini就秒杀了所有的山寨版平板
<abinex> alpha080: 不是内幕，是公开的消息
<imtxc> 公开的你也信。。。
<abinex> imtxc: 苹果的财务信息都公开的的
<abinex> 财务报表
<abinex> 花了多少钱研发是木有造假的啦
<abinex> 又不是国内的那些造假砖头学家
<abinex> 从A4开始，苹果就自己设计符合自己需求的移动设备芯片了
<lucky> imtxc: 可以港行现在的没有可以越狱的了
<abinex> lucky: 你要越狱的也有
<abinex> 6.12的
<abinex> 但是你越狱干嘛呢
<abinex> 没有必要越狱
<lucky> abinex: 现在港行没有6.12了都是6.13了
<abinex> lucky: 先出货的就有6.12
<lucky> abinex: 因为我从来没有花钱买软件的习惯
<abinex> lucky: 我都买了两台了
<lucky> abinex: 6.12只有国行了，港行已经卖光了
<lucky> abinex: 你买这么多干嘛
<abinex> lucky: 网上大把
<abinex> lucky: 一部给女友当作生日礼物，一部自己用
<lucky> abinex: 因为中国人把港行先出场的那部分都卖光了，中国人多
<LQYMGT> abinex: 有钱人
<abinex> lucky: 网上还有大把
<abinex> 你要买就有了
<abinex> 你要越狱，以后升级到7.o照样可以越狱
<abinex> 以后肯定要升级到7.0
<lucky> abinex: 7现在只有测试版吧？
<abinex> lucky: 快出正式版本了
<abinex> lucky: 你或者再等等
<abinex> iPadmini2快出了
<lucky> abinex:等到出正是版以后还要等一段时间才能出7的越狱吧？
<lucky> abinex: 有多快？
<abinex> 还是一样的价格，性能配置翻倍
<abinex> 甚至更快，可能是4倍的性能
<lucky> abinex: 关键是2什么时候出？十月份之前能出吗
<abinex> 10月发布，12月你才能买到
<abinex> lucky: 这是最快的预计了
<jusss> abinex: ipad和iphone是一个系统吗？据说最新这个iphone很像小米
<lucky> abinex: 那我先买个kpw玩玩
<abinex> 9月份发布新款iPhone
<abinex> lucky: 你蛋疼
<abinex> KPW有啥好玩的
<lucky> abinex: 你才蛋疼呢
<lucky> abinex: 看书啊
<abinex> 几百快大洋啊，
<abinex> 看书
<abinex> 买回来，说不定你都扔在角落，没心情看
<jusss> lucky: 连实体书都看不进去，有心情看平板？。。。。
<lucky> jusss: 不知道哎
<jusss> lucky: 我买了n本书，从来没看完过
<lucky> jusss: 实体书确实看不进去了现在
<jusss> lucky: tcpl翻了两页就看不小去了。。。
<lucky> jusss: 高中的时候还好。现在一点都看不进去
<abinex> lucky: 我是在书店看的书
<lucky> jusss: tcpl
<alpha080> http://play.typeracer.com/
<^k^> alpha080 ... ⇪ TypeRacer - Test your typing speed and learn to type faster. Free typing game and competition. Way more fun than a typing tutor!
<lucky> jus
<jusss> lucky: 倒是pointers on c翻页看过两页
<lucky> jusss: tcpl是什么
<alpha080> 终于拿了次第一名～
<abinex> 店老板老是问，你到底要不要买啊，？我们的书都被你看完了
<alpha080> 40wpm
<alpha080> abinex: 一看就是没经验的，不会化妆下
<jusss> alpha080: 40w per min?
<abinex> alpha080: 额
<lucky> abinex: 不然天天呆宿舍会很无聊
<alpha080> jusss: 4242
<jusss> alpha080: 一分钟40万个字?
<alpha080> 我是慢速流
<abinex> alpha080: 现在我都不想去书店了
<alpha080> 一分钟40个单词
<jusss> alpha080: 40个 i 算吗？
<abinex> lucky: 出去走走啊
<abinex> jusss: momo
<alpha080> 想当初 玩游戏 apm =40 。。。
<jusss> alpha080: 我能一分钟41个i
<lucky> abinex: 一个人有什么走的
<jusss> alpha080: 我apm上过80。。
<abinex> lucky: 找人一起啊
<lucky> abinex: 着你啊
<abinex> lucky: 额
<jusss> Pudge: 你这个玩dota的，apm多少
<alpha080> jusss: 不过我居然能打败apm上80的。。崇拜下自己
<abinex> lucky: 我准备去外地
<lucky> abinex: 大家要不约会要不上网
<jusss> alpha080: ...
<abinex> lucky: 嗯
<jusss> alpha080: 据说韩国那个棒子apm上了400
<jusss> alpha080: 玩war3里暗夜的
<abinex> jusss: 棒子什么奇怪的
<lucky> abinex: 你说我现在买mini好还是等几个月买mini2好呢
<alpha080> jusss: 话说游戏里面什么都能发生阿
<jusss> abinex: 棒子国是竞技大国
<abinex> 棒子说那些名人都是棒子的祖先呢
<abinex> 包括李时珍，
<abinex> 屈原
<alpha080> abinex: 你这都哪里看的新闻阿。/。
<abinex> N多的名人都成棒子的祖先了
<jusss> abinex: 棒子为什么不认土肥原做祖宗。。。
<alvin_rxg> 药不能停啊
<alpha080> 真想踢你出频道阿。。
<abinex> alvin_rxg: ？
<abinex> alpha080: 别K我
<alpha080> 严重降低了整个频道的智商= =
<alpha080> 瓦哈哈哈
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> alpha080: 大师，赶快在这里开坛讲法吧
<alpha080> 继续玩游戏去了
<jusss> alpha080: 别走呀
<alpha080> 发誓要到60+wpm
 * lucky 这无聊，开虚拟机上qq玩去了
<jusss> alpha080: 玩啥游戏？一起玩游戏
<jusss> alpha080: 有什么游戏，推荐
<bakaCirno> = =word per min?
<bakaCirno> 打字游戏？
<jusss> alpha080: 后宫养成类的什么的，可以推荐
<lucky> abinex: mini都发布多上时间了？
<jusss> alpha080: 什么人工少女 尾行之类的
<abinex> lucky: 是去年发布的啊
<lucky> abinex: 几月？
<alpha080> jusss: 尾行。。太没水准了，不真人实践么
<abinex> 上市时间：2012年10月
<abinex> lucky: 上市时间：2012年10月
<jusss> alpha080: 关键是没真人呀。。
<lucky> abinex: 都快一年了，2也应该上市了吧
<jusss> alpha080: 还没见到那种一见倾心的人
<abinex> lucky: 嗯，快啦，还有两个月，
<lucky> abinex: 在美国听到关于2的什么风声没有？
<jusss> alpha080: 如果能遇到那种一见倾心的人该多好呀
<abinex> 所以说10月份可能会发布iPadmini2
<lucky> abinex: 你有gtalk吗
<abinex> lucky: 没有
<alpha080> abinex: 你有gmail吗
<abinex> lucky: 怎么了？
<abinex> alpha080: 没有
<lucky> abinex: 那我怎么联系你
<abinex> lucky: ？
<abinex> 在这里说就好了
<abinex> LOL
<jusss> 中兴出了一堆貌似物美价廉的低端安卓手机呀
<jusss> 是不是该考虑入手一部
<abinex> jusss: 没用
<abinex> jusss: 安卓都是垃圾
<jusss> abinex: wp太贵，iphone更用不起。。。
<abinex> jusss: 买普通的手机就好了
<abinex> jusss: 安卓是世界上最危险的手机了
<alpha080> jusss: asha 501
<jusss> abinex: 什么是普通的手机？
<abinex> jusss: 只能打电话发短信的诺基亚黑白屏幕手机
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> jusss: 没有上网功能的
<tipstrying> 嗨，大家好
<abinex> tipstrying: 不好
<jusss> alpha080: 对坑爹的诺基亚无爱了
<tipstrying> abinex: 怎么了？
<abinex> jusss: 还可以了，我用的手机都是诺基亚的
<jusss> alpha080: 诺基亚那坑爹的价格完全可以买个硬件比它好n倍的安卓了
<abinex> tipstrying: 还没吃饭
<tipstrying> abinex: 我也没有吃呀，
<abinex> jusss: 安卓是那种粗制滥造出来的系统
<lucky> abinex: 诺基亚手机没法上irc啊
<tipstrying> 不会吧，
<alpha080> lucky: 谁说的。。
<alpha080> 分明是没用过nokia的
<alpha080> 严重鄙视
<lucky> alpha080: 怎么上？
<abinex> jusss: 只能堆硬件规格
<jusss> abinex: 你见过一千以上的手机还在用电阻屏吗？400块钱的山寨安卓都是电容屏了，诺基亚的电阻屏还敢买1000+
<alpha080> 装软件阿
<tipstrying> 诺基亚手机会不会出安卓的呀，
<jusss> abinex: 现在也没人跟诺基亚写软件了
<lucky> alpha080: ，没用过诺基亚就鄙视？你还是继续吃药吧
<jusss> abinex: 这是很大的一个因素导致诺基亚的变成下水道产品。。。
<abinex> jusss: 我见过Vertu是最丑的手机
<alpha080> lucky: 刚吃过，您要不要来一粒？
<jusss> abinex: vertu是装b用的，跟我们又没关
<abinex> jusss: 诺基亚是因为苹果的崛起
<lucky> alpha080: 不，那是你的药
<abinex> jusss: 诺基亚才变成这样的
<bakaCirno> 诺鸡鸭可以上irc的
<lucky> abinex: 为什么安卓和wp做不到ios那么优秀？
<bakaCirno> 塞班s60v3系统
<abinex> jusss: 如果没有苹果搀合，诺基亚还是继续称霸
<jusss> 诺基亚当然可以irc
<LQYMGT> 一直在用nokia 不能砸核桃的手机不是好手机
<jusss> 连诺基亚的s40都可以irc
<jusss> lucky: 谁跟你说ios优秀了。。。
<alpha080> 42wpm~lol
<lucky> jusss:
<abinex> lucky: 完美的软硬件结合
<lucky> jusss: abinex
<bakaCirno> 42 words per min 打字速度真快
<abinex> lucky: 加上独特的设计理念
<iMadper> abinex: 比如ios地图?
<jusss> lucky: 你难道不知道有些大牛批评苹果的设计吗？
<lucky> abinex: 为什么亲儿子做不到呢
<iMadper> abinex: 就是完美的世界灾难预测软件
<abinex> iMadper: iOS有啥问题么？
<lucky> jusss: ios没安卓好？
<lucky> jusss: 我之说系统
<iMadper> abinex: 你不知道ios的地图?
<abinex> iMadper: 刚出来的系统，谁能变得就很完美？
<alpha080> bakaCirno: 不算快阿，又不是打代码。。
<iMadper> abinex: 问题是, 那个太变态了, 稍微有个qa就能测出来的大bug
<jusss> lucky: 一些大牛批评苹果的设计，自以为自己的设计很简洁，但是却更浪费了操作，看上去简洁，却更费操作
<abinex> iMadper: 刚出的地图应用有些问题也没啥了
<alpha080> bakaCirno: 看到排行榜上一大堆 120+
 * iMadper 果粉怪状: 先说ios完美, 然后别人指出问题之后, 就说没有东西可以是完美的, 正常
<jusss> iMadper: +10086
<tipstrying> +1MB
<abinex> iMadper: 额，得了，其实苹果的某些方面有点反人类了
<abinex> iMadper: 菜单设计有点反人类
<jusss> 但是要是有人免费送我台苹果的话，我还是很高兴接受的，呵呵
<alpha080> abinex: 你说错了
<tipstrying> 我还是比较喜欢安卓的，
<iMadper> jusss: +1
<alpha080> 苹果最反人类的地方是  价格太贵～
<lucky> jusss: 我说ios不必安卓快吗
<jusss> lucky: 。。。
<abinex> alpha080: 为什么一定要用Home键盘
<abinex> 才能退出当前应用
<jusss> lucky: 快慢又不是只跟系统有关。。。最关键的还是硬件呀
<lucky> jusss: 为什么我电脑会觉得ubuntu比我的win8快
<abinex> alpha080: 退出应该用手势
<tipstrying> 计算器硬件很厉害么？
<jusss> lucky: ...
<bakaCirno> 你电脑觉得？
<abinex> 返回前进都要用手势
<jusss> lucky: 没用过win8不知道。。。
<tipstrying> 为神马我的计算器用到坏掉都没有卡过
<abinex> lucky: win8注定是个渣渣
<tipstrying> 宿舍的用过win8
 * iMadper windows系列很赞. 
<abinex> 因为win7和winxP太多人用了
<bakaCirno> abinex: 用惯win7的用win8真心不习惯
<jusss> lucky: 有好好的正版win8不用，还装个不要钱的ubuntu...唉
<abinex> iMadper: 你用过Vista没？
<lucky> abinex: 没觉得win8哪里渣了，除了metro外
<iMadper> abinex: 当然
<iMadper> abinex: 我用过很多神奇的版本, 比如 windows me
<lucky> jusss: win8外观不行哎
<abinex> iMadper: 那你还赞？
<bakaCirno> lucky: 还是习惯问题，就像xp转win7那会儿
<iMadper> abinex: 来说说vista的问题
<iMadper> abinex: 你知道vista有啥问题?
<abinex> iMadper: 用过win95没？
<lucky> bakaCirno: 不过感觉8.1渣
<iMadper> abinex: 用过!
<iMadper> abinex: 我win95/office97都用果
 * lucky 有没有觉得win8.1比win8渣的？
<jusss> iMadper: win那个stupidfetch吃内存问题，你是怎么解决的
<iMadper> jusss: 不解决
<iMadper> jusss: 用户需要知道什么是内存?
<bakaCirno> win95。。。小学回忆。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 需要知道什么是swap什么是zswap?
<abinex> iMadper: Vista有很多应用不能正常运行，以及那个UAC
<iMadper> abinex: 用了半年, 没遇到实际问题
<iMadper> abinex: win7也很多应用不能运行的
 * lucky 估计win8.1会让让微软正式走向衰落
<jusss> iMadper: 你知道我2g小内存被win7吃了1g,游戏吃了1g,我的游戏卡的不能玩吗，2004年的老台式机，装xp ，也2g内存，玩同一个游戏一点不卡
<bakaCirno> jusss: win7没4g内存用毛线
<abinex> iMadper: 你安装了杀毒软件没有？
<iMadper> jusss: 你看现在那些只知道玩玩手机的小白, 也是二十多岁上过大学的, 分不清ram和内置的flash存储, 所以活生生的造出来了运存一词
<iMadper> abinex: avast
<jusss> bakaCirno: 我只是翻页win7太吃内存
<abinex> bakaCirno: win7最好用32GB的内存
<iMadper> abinex: 8g就够了
<bakaCirno> 当初卡的一B时我还坚持过一段VM，真佩服自己的毅力
<abinex> bakaCirno: 然后512GB的固态硬盘
<iMadper> abinex: windows用内存算是比较小了
<bakaCirno> 4g一般都够
<iMadper> abinex: 扯淡吧..
<bakaCirno> 8g可流畅
<abinex> iMadper: 跑虚拟机用的
<iMadper> abinex: windows怎么招你了?! 这么黑他
<abinex> 必须用大内存
<iMadper> abinex: 当host server?
<bakaCirno> 我比较想黑vm
<iMadper> abinex: 那你啥系统当host server 都需要大内存
<jusss> iMadper: win的都吃1g内存了，还小？没事站着xx不xx
<iMadper> bakaCirno: vm是啥? vmware?
<abinex> iMadper: 没有内存，跑个毛毛虫
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 嗯
<abinex> iMadper: 跑不动的
<iMadper> bakaCirno: kvm.
<iMadper> abinex: 毫无逻辑
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 后来换virtualbox流畅多啦
<bakaCirno> iMadper: = =太高级
<iMadper> bakaCirno: kvm是在意性能的唯一选择
<jusss> 要不是为了nv的独显，我真想装xp
<abinex> iMadper: 我安装了一好几个虚拟机
<abinex> 都是专用的
<abinex> 比如上网用其中一个
<jusss> 现在学校所有的软件操作课程都用xp
<iMadper> abinex: 随便找个48core, 200g内存的机器, 当hostserver多好.
<bakaCirno> abinex: 有听广播专用的么。。。
 * iMadper 还有软件操作课程? 
<abinex> iMadper: 嗯
<abinex> bakaCirno: 没，我一个是用来跑手机卡的
<abinex> bakaCirno: 一个是用来随便上网的
<iMadper> abinex: 你这是病, 得电
<jusss> iMadper: 当然，我们可是电子通信，当然需要软件操作分析无线信号 手机信号 之类的
<abinex> iMadper: 过来把
<iMadper> jusss: 自己看手册呀
<lucky> abinex: 我现在买mini合不合适？
<iMadper> lucky: 不合适.
<lucky> iMadper: 为什么
<abinex> lucky: 你不着急的话，就再等等
<jusss> iMadper: 那软件都是只能在xp下跑的，win7跑不了
<abinex> 很快出新款了啊
<iMadper> lucky: 1. 不随身. 2. 买来玩游戏, 画着么多钱, 不值当得
<abinex> lucky: 很快出新款了。你现在买，
 * iMadper 在听: 忘记歌词
<abinex> iMadper: 带个小包包就好了
<bakaCirno> 对啦，树莓派有人用过么？
<iMadper> abinex: 不方便.
<iMadper> bakaCirno: imtxc
<abinex> iMadper: 方便的很
<jusss> abinex: 你每天出去都带个小包包？会不会被认为是gay
<abinex> bakaCirno: 我有用树莓派
<abinex> jusss: 到处都是背小包包的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助！！ubuntu13.04怎样禁止网卡驱动更新？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447205 最近笔电的ubuntu提示更新，然后就更新了，结果上不了网，重装之后备份，发现是无线网卡驱动更新后无法上网， 总不能一直不更新吧。。有时候蛮多东西要更新，一不小心忘了取消更新网卡驱动它又上不
<^k^> > 了网了 求大神教下 怎样禁止附加驱动里的网卡驱动进入更新列表或者让他不更新呢 …
<lucky> iMadper: 你的建议是大屏手机？
<iMadper> abinex: 去地铁都得排队过安检. 没有包就可以直接过去, 快好多!
<iMadper> abinex: 懂?!@
<bakaCirno> abinex: 性能如何？
<iMadper> abinex: 我说不方便, 自然有不方便之处, 你又不知道, 瞎说什么方便的很
<iMadper> lucky: 使得.
<iMadper> lucky: 是的
<jusss> abinex: 你们那男的流行带个小包包？
<abinex> bakaCirno: 看你用来干麽了
<lucky> abinex: mini2会不会小点？
<iMadper> lucky: 买来不带, 放着吃灰? 带出去又太大
<abinex> jusss: 有啥奇怪的
<abinex> lucky: 刚好合适，不会太大，也不会太小，就是一本书
<lucky> iMadper: 是啊，要是能装口袋里就好了，我不喜欢带包，拿手里吧，别人会说在装逼
<abinex> lucky: 你装上一个皮套
<bakaCirno> abinex: = =当台式机用
<iMadper> lucky: 一直拿着也不妨便呀
 * iMadper 现在看书都打印出来的...
<abinex> lucky: 装上皮套，人家看不出，以为你拿的是记事本
<lucky> abinex: 能装口袋里吗
<iMadper> lucky: 除非你是哆啦a梦
<jusss> abinex: 你带个挎肩的小包包，里面装满了各种小东西，比如小镜子 口红 粉底 各种清洁油之类的，然后在路上被抢了，然后抢匪打开一看，呵呵
<abinex> lucky: 你得自己定制那个口袋
<abinex> lucky: 或者你买一件特制的数码夹克
<lucky> iMadper: 看来你有严重的恋机器猫情节
<iMadper> lucky: 你要是哆啦a梦的话, 你连一扇门都能装进去, 何况一个小pad
<abinex> bakaCirno: 当台式机不怎么理想哦
<abinex> bakaCirno: 当一个高清播放机还行
<abinex> bakaCirno: 用来下载
<abinex> bakaCirno: 折腾就很好
<iMadper> abinex: 那鸟分辨率, 放高清?!
 * iMadper 现在果然流行胡扯了
<bakaCirno> abinex: 官网上的系统用起来能不能流畅？
<abinex> iMadper: 我说的是树莓派，
<iMadper> abinex: ... 跨度太大
<abinex> iMadper: 你以为我说iPadmini
<bakaCirno> abinex: 看配置我挺怕卡到爆
<iMadper> abinex: 使得
<iMadper> abinex: 是的
<abinex> bakaCirno: 看1080P的视频没有问题
<abinex> bakaCirno: 我用过了，也看过
<abinex> 树莓派的图形处理器性能还是很厉害的，
<jusss> 据说微软和诺基亚闹掰了，
<abinex> jusss: 那更好
<jusss> 诺基亚快死了吧
<lucky> iMadper: 我没想过买mini来玩游戏，因为我对各种游戏都不感冒（事实是我玩游戏上手慢，索性直接不玩了）
<abinex> jusss: 微软也快完蛋 了
<iMadper> lucky: 那买来更没用了
<jusss> abinex: 我有时都很惊奇诺基亚那小强般的旺盛生命力
<abinex> lucky: 用来看网页最爽
<lucky> iMadper: 上网看书什么的
<iMadper> jusss: rim都活着呢, 论不到nokia死
<bakaCirno> abinex: 树莓派不是说用来教儿童编程的么，要那么强图形能力干嘛，还不如升级arm。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 看书, 不如打印出来, 效果好过所有设备
<abinex> jusss: 诺基亚本来就是小强，是造纸的
<iMadper> lucky: 做笔记也方便, 归纳也方便.
<jusss> iMadper: rim是国外有需求，诺基亚有？
<iMadper> jusss: 你以为欧洲那边没有?
<abinex> 诺基亚的名字是一条河流的名字
<lucky> iMadper: 你明知道我宿舍11点就会熄灯的
<bakaCirno> abinex: 诺基亚不是军工么？生产子弹的
<abinex> 诺基亚是在河边的一个造纸厂
<jusss> iMadper: 诺基亚早在2年前都把自己的ovi邮件业务卖给雅虎了
<iMadper> lucky: 哦, 熄灯就睡觉呗, 我也十一点睡觉
<abinex> bakaCirno: 刚开始是造纸的，后来慢慢发展的
<lucky> iMadper: 宿舍那群傻逼在聊天怎么睡的着
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 是生产橡胶之类的
<jusss> iMadper: 诺基亚没什么能卖的服务吧关于手机？当然如果说诺基亚有其它业务的话，那算了
<abinex> jusss: 诺基亚就是不懂的做互联网
<iMadper> jusss: 恩, 还有很多专利
<bakaCirno> abinex: 其实做防暴盾，卖给天朝城管，肯定赚
<abinex> 明明有一个很好的ovi
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 三星的军火比较厉害, 全球第三大军火商
<abinex> 却要砍掉
<bakaCirno> abinex: 从没连上过ovi
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 诺基亚还真不知道做军火
<jusss> iMadper: 总不能学高通，被人骂流氓公司吧。。。那诺基亚以前那么好的口碑就。。。
<abinex> bakaCirno: 我有ovi的帐号
<abinex> 现在报废了
<alpha080> 看到一个人 150wpm。。。
<alpha080> 我和我的小伙伴被惊呆了。。
<lucky> iMadper: 说实话，我也想11点就睡觉的
<iMadper> jusss: 高通活得那么好, 诺基亚半死不活的
<abinex> bakaCirno: 你要买树莓派的话，最好买英国产的
<alpha080> 这打字速度
<iMadper> lucky: 带上隔音耳塞, 听歌, 听着听着就睡了
<bakaCirno> abinex: 如何分辨？
<abinex> bakaCirno: 国产的树莓派不咋滴，运行很慢
<bakaCirno> abinex: 中国国情。。。
<lucky> iMadper: 隔音耳塞是什么东西，给我推荐一个，贵不贵？》
<lucky> abinex: 什么是树梅派？
<iMadper> lucky: 就是隔音效果好的耳机呀
<bakaCirno> lucky: 橡皮泥不错
<jusss> iMadper: 诺基亚把芬兰的总部大楼都卖了。。。估计真的没几年活头了，如果真的跟微软闹掰，
<abinex> bakaCirno: 国产的树莓派和英国产的不一样，
<iMadper> lucky: 便宜的一百左右, 贵的上w的也有
<abinex> lucky: 买德国出的
<iMadper> jusss: 不一定. 现在流行卖楼, 比如, 松下
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> jusss: 忘了夏普卖没卖
<lucky> iMadper: 100多的好用吗？我平时斗勇一二十块钱的耳机
<iMadper> lucky: 100+跟十几的没去别
<abinex> 诺基亚那帮人会重新集合回到旗鱼上去
<iMadper> lucky: 直接上tf15
<bakaCirno> lucky: 淘宝20元耳机+1
<iMadper> lucky: w4r
<iMadper> lucky: se535
<jusss> iMadper: 阿诺都把州长的办公楼都卖了。。。
<bakaCirno> lucky: 耳机是消耗品，不敢买贵的
<abinex> bakaCirno: 买树莓派就是有大量的资源可用，
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 用个十年不成问题
<bakaCirno> abinex: 听到这句话我就安心啦
<lucky> iMadper:没区别为什么还卖100多
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 如此说来, 笔记本更是消耗品了
<iMadper> lucky: 不知道
<abinex> bakaCirno: 拥有丰富的软件应用
<lucky> iMadper: 你用多少钱的
<bakaCirno> abinex: 当初怕啥都用不了，就能敲个代码
<iMadper> lucky: tf15  自己查多少钱吧, 我也不知道现在卖多少钱
<jusss> abinex: 旗鱼是啥
<abinex> jusss: 以前的meego
<iMadper> jusss: 一个操作系统. 忘了是不是meego活过来的
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 主要是我的耳机平均寿命超超不过一个月
<iMadper> bakaCirno: ... 你耳朵有问题, 去医院看看吧, 孩子
<jusss> iMadper: meego不是让intel搞了吗？
<abinex> jusss: 后来改名叫做旗鱼了，是一帮诺基亚的前员工开的公司
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 好多人都在用十多年前的hd25耳机呢...
<jusss> abinex: 跟那个tizen什么之类的有关系没
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 和耳朵啥关系。。。= =
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 你这一个月一换...
<jusss> abinex: 记不住名字
<abinex> jusss: 没有任何关系
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 你耳朵老是带坏耳机呀
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 这是病, 得电
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 主要是习惯不好，喜欢睡前带着听
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 我天天都睡觉的时候带着!
<abinex> tizen是丧门星和intel的合作
<iMadper> bakaCirno: um1
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 我是学电的，不怕
<jusss> abinex: 唉，诺基亚到这种地步也是自取
<abinex> jusss: 嗯，诺基亚是活该
<iMadper> bakaCirno: 睡觉神塞, um1, 佩戴舒适, 来回翻身都不会觉得戴着耳机. 声音清淡, 适合睡觉
<abinex> 就是因为诺基亚老科技以换壳为本
<iMadper> jusss: ^^
<jusss> abinex: palm总感觉被卖了
<abinex> 才沦落到现在的地步
<lucky> iMadper: 十年？什么耳机可以用十年？
<abinex> jusss: plam那些卖了就卖了
<iMadper> lucky: hd25
<jusss> 我还没尝尝webos是啥味儿呢，直接就夭折了
<iMadper> lucky: 好多人带的是十年前买的
<iMadper> jusss: 很好. 不过没应用
<abinex> jusss: 旧的不去，新的不来
<jusss> abinex: 据说ios7有抄袭webos 的
<abinex> jusss: 据说而已
<jusss> iMadper: 那个open webos什么之类的还活着没
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 十年，不敢想象...
<lucky> iMadper: 用十年都不会坏？我的耳机都是几个月就坏了，大多数是从一个耳塞不响开始的
<abinex> 就算抄袭了那又如何
<jusss> 一年前好像有新闻
<abinex> jusss: 好用就行了
<abinex> lucky: 你肯定是扯到了一边的线
<jusss> abinex: 卡片式 多进程，本来就是人家webos上先出来的，现在ios7抄袭了
<abinex> 嗯
<jusss> abinex: 还有ios7抄袭人家小米的ui
<bakaCirno> 火狐不是也在弄手机操作系统么
<jusss> abinex: 抄袭人家android的各种xx之类
<abinex> bakaCirno: 火狐的系统还行
<lucky> iMadper: 要两千多块，吓尿我了
<abinex> jusss: 你喜欢小米么？
<jusss> abinex: 现在的ios7感觉很像山寨安卓
<jusss> abinex: 不喜欢，
<lucky> iMadper: 有什么便宜货还可以用几十年的吗
<abinex> 小米就是炒作之王
<imtxc> iMadper: 又乱放毒。。。
<abinex> 小米那种营销方式只能称为杀鸡取卵
<lucky> abinex: 耳机本来就是扯来扯去的，不然你怎么用？
<abinex> lucky: 不用
<jusss> abinex: 感觉以后ios也没什么活路了。。。
<abinex> lucky: 很少用耳机
<abinex> jusss: 管他有没有活路
<jusss> abinex: 它没有它那跟其他不一样的东西了，
<bakaCirno> abinex: 寝室里的音箱党会被讨厌的
<abinex> jusss: 没有就被有了
<jusss> abinex: 安卓要一桶浆糊了
<abinex> jusss: 安卓就是垃圾堆
<abinex> jusss: 里面的应用都是被苍蝇爬过了
<lucky> jusss: ios7抄袭小米？你是在高级黑吗？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<jusss> abinex: 但现在百分之90以上的人都用安卓。。。
<iMadper> lucky: um1
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉乃睡像不错。
<abinex> jusss: 用的多并不代表什么
<jusss> lucky: 你去看看ios7的界面和小米的有多像
<iMadper> lucky: 二百来块钱, 可以考虑omx90!
<iMadper> lucky: 或者mx90!
<iMadper> lucky: 培养正确听感
<jusss> lucky: ios7的界面刚一出来，如果没人告诉我这是ios,我第一眼感觉这不就是安卓吗
<abinex> jusss: 用安卓的感觉就是在外面吃饭，然后上面的菜都被苍蝇爬过了
<lucky> abinex: 我也不怎么用，除非你能有什么办法能让我在一群傻逼的谈论中睡去
<iMadper> imtxc: 我想买个mx90来收藏
<bakaCirno> 调查一下dropbox的上传速度，大家报一下
<iMadper> abinex: 你这是病
<lucky> jusss: 你觉得apple设计师会知道小米为何物？
<abinex> iMadper: 你过来
<iMadper> lucky: 必须知道
<bakaCirno> lucky: 估计大米都不一定认识
<abinex> iMadper: ？
<jusss> lucky: 我敢说iphone的设计师百分之一万的知道小米是什么
 * iMadper i7编译内核, 确实快了一些
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<lucky> iMadper: miui不就是用安卓的系统和ios的桌面形成的东西吗
<iMadper> lucky: 别跟我说
<iMadper> lucky: 我没用过小米的任何东西
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 啥时候人类的界面设计会有下一个飞跃啊
<lucky> ios7抄袭wp我承认
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 系统更新后显卡失效怎么办啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447208 系统更新后显卡失效怎么办啊？开源驱动怎么用啊？用开源的花屏、又热啊，怎么搞？？？ ATI双显卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kf0124 — 2013-08-10 20:59
<abinex> iMadper: 你不刷唧唧歪歪i？
<lucky> ios7超了win8我也承认
<jusss> ios7不光抄袭wp,还抄袭web os , android
<abinex> win8就是个渣渣
<lucky> ios7抄小米？你让小米抄谁去啊？
<jusss> 现在的ios7界面就是个杂交界面
<abinex> jusss: 是个怪物
<iMadper> 谁抄谁不重要, 用着好用就行了
<lucky> iMadper: 那个幸好后面带！吗？
<abinex> iMadper: 正解，你用的啥手机
<iMadper> abinex: 黄油飞
<iMadper> lucky: 没读懂
<abinex> iMadper: 黄油飞是什么？不懂
<iMadper> abinex: butterfly
<abinex> 额
<iMadper> abinex: 廉价android机器
<lucky> (21时01分20秒) iMadper: lucky: 二百来块钱, 可以考虑omx90!
<lucky> iMadper: lucky: 或者mx90!
<iMadper> lucky: 不带!
<abinex> iMadper: 一天一充？
<jusss> http://news.cnhubei.com/xw/jj/201306/t2600961.shtml
<lucky> 那个！要加吗
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 苹果iOS7遭吐槽 十大改变被指迎袭胁卓小米-荆楚网 www.cnhubei.com
<iMadper> lucky: mx90值得收藏.
<iMadper> abinex: 两天呀
<jusss> abinex: 嗯，它就是个杂交怪物
<iMadper> abinex: 不过我一般都是70%的电的时候就充了
<abinex> iMadper: 你没用？没用来刷刷？
<iMadper> abinex: 前几天ota升级到了4.2.2
<jusss> iMadper: 那个什么大黄蜂？
<iMadper> abinex: 别的都没刷.
<iMadper> jusss: 什么大黄蜂?
<abinex> iMadper: 我一个星期充一次
<imtxc> iMadper: 想买 kindle dx ，帮我解毒。。。
 * lucky 你们it界本来不就是抄来抄去的嘛
<jusss> iMadper: 这么出名的低端安卓手机你没听说过？
<abinex> iMadper: 阿里晕的手机
<abinex> 里面就有个大黄蜂
<imtxc> jusss: 创维的还是海信的？
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 上传速度看你的网速了啊
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 我这里是满速度
<abinex> iMadper: 能升级到5.0么？
<lucky> iMadper: 专家，你觉得ip5耳机怎么样
<jusss> imtxc: 我会告诉你是天语的，lol
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 我就50k/s，4M宽带啊
<iMadper> jusss: 不关心
<abinex> 天语都是垃圾
<imtxc> bakaCirno: 不一定你的上行带宽也是4M
<iMadper> lucky: 没听过, 我有个shuffel送的耳机, 一般, 白开水, 但是解析不够好
<jusss> iphone耳机据说很小白。。。
<lucky> iMadper: 那个和ip5的不一样
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 百度网盘上行是满速
<iMadper> lucky: 我知道.
<iMadper> lucky: 不过我不看好
<jusss> 据说ipod在不开音效时，是最好的
<bakaCirno> imtxc: 果然还是要找个国内的么
<iMadper> jusss: 开音效的, 都是渣渣.
<lucky> iMadper: 外观设计上我感觉很有创新哎
<iMadper> lucky: 耳机, 需要看外观吗? 听感, 佩戴舒适度 这两个最重要
<jusss> iMadper: ...据说bbe很棒
<iMadper> jusss: 是的, 终于不跟srs一样鬼哭狼嚎了
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<lucky> iMadper: 就是舒适度，听感只有你们这种有研究的人才懂
<lucky> iMadper: 我要求就是舒服+采用
<iMadper> lucky: 舒适, 必须um1
<iMadper> lucky: 不是一个境界的
<lucky> iMadper: 怎么又多了一个
<jusss> iMadper: srs没那么不好呀，再怎么说也比dnse好吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> lucky: 话说, weston家以前是做助听器的, 所以做耳机, 佩戴都很好
<iMadper> adam8157: 早~
<lucky> iMadper: 本来给我的几个幸好都够我选半天了，你哪来这么多幸好
<abinex> adam8157: 你来啦
<adam8157> abinex: 刚游泳回来
<abinex> adam8157: 爽
<iMadper> lucky: 我自己有的: um1 爱丽丝m1 tf15 ec2   恩, 就这么几个
<lucky> iMadper: 能给我发封email吗
<adam8157> abinex: 人太多 不爽
<iMadper> lucky: 干嘛?
<lucky> iMadper: 你在这里说这么多我记不住哎
<iMadper> lucky: 自己找张纸记下来
<abinex> adam8157: 最好到海里去游泳
<lucky> iMadper: 给我发一封我回去慢慢研究
<jusss> iMadper: 好的音乐需要好的资源，你都是从哪下
<lucky> iMadper: 纸会丢的
<iMadper> lucky: 那你就给自己写一封邮件....
<abinex> jusss: 在论坛上
<iMadper> jusss: hdgg, 六维
<jusss> iMadper: ape flac wav，
<lucky> iMadper: 你怎么就这么懒
<abinex> jusss: DTS
<abinex> iMadper: 你有邀请码？
<jusss> abinex: 有吗？给我个
<iMadper> lucky: 刚才我说的, 你自己记下来写邮件就行了
<lucky> iMadper: hdgg真是个好网站啊
<iMadper> abinex: 给imtxc了值钱
<abinex> iMadper: 送我一个
<iMadper> abinex: 给imtxc了已经
<abinex> iMadper: E
<lucky> iMadper: 好吧，给型号，我用记事本写
<abinex> imtxc: 你的帐号借来用用
<abinex> imtxc: PT帐号
<lucky> iMadper: 你觉得魔声怎么样，貌似很火的样子
<iMadper> lucky: 就刚才说的那些呀... omx90/mx90是我想买来收藏的. m1是我最爱. tf15是我每天上下班路上听的 um1是睡觉听
<iMadper> lucky: 魔声很好. 但是beats的不行.
<abinex> iMadper: 钱多啊
<abinex> 买回来收藏
<iMadper> abinex: 就这么一个小爱好. 总比买苹果产品浪费钱好
<lucky> iMadper: 你有这么多耳机
<abinex> iMadper: 我能告诉你那些都是小作坊生产的么？
<iMadper> lucky: 不算多
<iMadper> abinex: 我知道呀 歌德就是小作坊
<iMadper> abinex: tf15不是小作坊
<abinex> iMadper: 那些耳机都是小作坊生产的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.123.SbMUoV&id=23466788609&wwlight=cntaobao%E5%8D%8E%E4%B8%BD%E7%9A%84%E5%B0%8F%E6%83%85%E4%BA%BA-%7B23466788609%7D
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 无线蓝牙4.0心率带 iPhone手机心率带 alatech正品防水 比咕咚好-淘宝网
<lucky> iMadper: 买苹果浪费钱，那苹果的销量证明全球的傻逼普及率吗
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个不错，支持你的iphone
<iMadper> abinex: 随便你怎么说, 我觉得好听就行了
<lucky> iMadper: 蓝牙耳机怎么样？
<abinex> iMadper: 关键是你买回来收藏而已
<iMadper> lucky: 如果在你心里, 浪费钱就是傻逼的话
<iMadper> abinex: 想买回来收藏, 还没买呢
<abinex> iMadper: 你买回来都没听
<iMadper> abinex: 有这个想法怎么了?
<freeflying> iMadper: 耳机都不防水，咋整，跑步一段时间就不灵了
<iMadper> freeflying: 以前!! adam8157 组的一个人!! 时不时去卫生间洗一下耳机!! 直接拿水冲!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 就你们组哪个, 你说是上海人那个!
<lucky> iMadper: 那浪费钱是什么
<iMadper> lucky: 就跟有人喜欢古玩, 有人喜欢字画似的
<iMadper> lucky: 买了没用, 就是个心头好
<lucky> iMadper: 会有人买苹果是因为图个心头好？
<iMadper> lucky: 是的.
<jusss> 算了我还是用我的快播看片算了
<mordory> 计划买苹果的。。。。。。
<abinex> jusss: 额
<bakaCirno> lucky: 我们学校有个班的男生集体出钱给班上唯一一个女生买啦个iphone...
<mordory> 还有ipad
<jusss> abinex: 感觉pt什么的太蛋疼
<iMadper> jusss: 就是, 买了iphone还是逃不开用快播看片儿
<abinex> bakaCirno: 那个女神了
<lucky> bakaCirno: 你们什么学校？
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，快播上资源真的太多了，
<lucky> bakaCirno: 中学还是小学？
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥耳机啊
<abinex> jusss: 为貌 pt太蛋疼？
<bakaCirno> abinex: 我只觉得那些男的都太屌丝
<iMadper> freeflying: 那个人是苹果自带的
<bakaCirno> lucky: 理工大学，和尚庙...
<lucky> bakaCirno: 屌丝学校
<abinex> bakaCirno: 嗯，掉戏都是喜欢女神
<jusss> abinex: 需要帐号，种子时间又太短，而且不一定能搜到我要的。。。
<lucky> bakaCirno: 一群人给个女生买ip什么作用都起步到
<abinex> jusss: 老老实实用电驴
 * lucky 有人知道怎么戒qq吗
<jusss> abinex: 我喜欢看the prophecy 1995,这种资源那种东西上估计没有
<abinex> lucky: 不用
<abinex> jusss: 没有就不看
<abinex> jusss: 不看也没什么
<jusss> abinex: 你难道就没用追求了吗？
<abinex> jusss: 嗯
 * lucky 每次在这里被拉高点智商都被到qq里给拉回去了
<abinex> jusss: 我追求吃的
<lucky> abinex: 我就是想不用啊
<jusss> abinex: 当我很像看一部电影或小说的时候，我一定会把它看了
<abinex> jusss: 各种美食
<lucky> abinex: 有时候无聊就上了
<bakaCirno> lucky: 他们以为一定能有个人拿下女神，却不知道在帮别人养老婆
<iMadper> lucky: 这里现在巨降智商好不好
<lucky> iMadper: 那是因为有我这种人
<jusss> iMadper: +10086
<jusss> lucky: 这里是碎节操秀下限的地方
<iMadper> jusss: 说的就是你丫这种伸手党! lol~
<jusss> iMadper: 我已经好长时间没伸手了呀
<lucky> iMadper: 我最起码拉低了一部分人，尤其你们这些经常能搭理我的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我智商还行, 就是记忆力不好了...
<jusss> iMadper: 而且我那怎么算伸手呢，是提高你的知识，让你和我一起进步，是学习上的道友
<bakaCirno> lucky: 不要紧，我在智商的山谷仰视你们
<adam8157> iMadper: 岁数不饶人啊
<abinex> iMadper: 你经常找不到回家的路？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<jusss> adam8157: 你该结婚了？
<abinex> bakaCirno: ？？？？？？？
<lucky> iMadper: 记忆力不好肯定是因为你撸多了
<abinex> adam8157: 去旅行
<jusss> lucky: +10086
 * lucky coke这东西对人体有害吗
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀... 再过几年, 就跟我爷爷一样了.
<adam8157> lucky: 水也有毒性
<lucky> jusss: 握爪
<bakaCirno> lucky: 手淫强身，意淫强国
<iMadper> bakaCirno: +10086
<lucky> adam8157: 坏处大吗
<jusss> lucky: 你确定是coke?
<jusss> lucky: 或 cock?
<lucky> bakaCirno: 你的确是在智商的山谷
<adam8157> lucky: 没啥事儿
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> jusss: 撸都不让了, 还让不让人活了?!
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋渣
<bakaCirno> ...
<jusss> iMadper: +10086
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<lucky> 我怎么被踢出来了
<bakaCirno> iMadper: 说得好
<roylez_> iMadper: 丫也蛮威武的
<lucky> 我伸手从来都没被踢过
<iMadper> roylez_: 跟金主席比差远了
<iMadper> lucky: 对, 但是不能说撸不好. 撸都不让了, 还让不让人活了?!
<lucky> iMadper: 好心关心你竟然踢我
<jusss> iMadper: 刚才你是不是踢错了。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 没.
<iMadper>  /kick adma8157  这才叫提错了
<lucky> iMadper: 如果撸还不如不活
<bakaCirno> = =
<jusss> lucky: 你刚才说不让撸了？
<freeflying> imtxc: linux版的旺旺那里有啊
<lucky> jusss: 我只是给imadper指明原因，自己没看明白
<abinex> 肚子饿了
<bakaCirno> freeflying: 雪饼还是仙贝？
<abinex> 肚子好饿
 * lucky 你们撸不撸管我屌事
<abinex> 这里有两个饭盒
<bakaCirno> abinex: 我下面给你吃
<jusss> iMadper: <adam8157> lucky: 水也有毒性 <lucky> adam8157: 坏处大吗  <bakaCirno> lucky: 手淫强身，意淫强国
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130810/005451.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 西班牙47层摩天大楼即将完工时发现未装电梯_新闻_腾讯网
<abinex> 西班牙贝尼多姆市的一座47层公寓楼即将完工，然而令人惊讶的是，建造方竟然忘了给它设计电梯。原来投资金主中途转手，把原本的20层提高到47层，结果设计图一改，所有人都把电梯给忘了
<jusss> abinex: 下面给你吃
<bakaCirno> 卧槽，一到七夕到处都是活动
<abinex> jusss: 切了，加点辣椒爆炒
<bakaCirno> 让我情何以堪
<jusss> lucky: 难道你没撸过？
<abinex> jusss: 你属牛么？
<jusss> lucky: 男性当然有需求
<abinex> jusss: 你属牛么
<roylez_> iMadper: lucky 不是妹子么？
<jusss> abinex: 不属
<lucky> cc iMadper 他们再聊色情，你怎么不踢？
<iMadper> roylez_: 使得.
<abinex> juss
<roylez_> iMadper: ...
<abinex> jusss
<abinex> juss
<iMadper> roylez_: 是的
<jusss> roylez: 女色也会被t
<roylez_> iMadper: $  >>>       lucky 你们撸不撸管我屌事
<jusss> roylez: 又不是只有男色
<abinex> jusss: 你属猫么？
<lucky> iMadper: 你这时候为什么不踢他们。
<iMadper> lucky: 谁?
<roylez_> iMadper: 这句话可见是“不关我事”
<jusss> iMadper: 男女一视同仁，这点你做的很好
<lucky> iMadper: 现在在聊色情你看不到啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃海淘用的那家转运公司
<iMadper> lucky: 谁?
<lucky> jusss: 他刚刚踢我了
<adam8157> freeflying: 用过百通和风雷
<iMadper> lucky: 谁?!
<jusss> lucky: 你可以想某某寻求帮助报仇，lol
<bakaCirno> lucky: 又没踢到蛋蛋，算啦，别闹，快到碗里来
<freeflying> adam8157: 那家比较好
<roylez_> lucky: 求妹子真相
 * lucky 没节操
<lucky> roylez求你妹啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 差不多都, 哪家都是初期好后期差
<jusss> roylez: 呵呵，求你妹啊
<roylez_> iMadper: 给帽子
<jusss> roylez: 被xx了吧，哈哈
<iMadper> roylez_: 找候总要
<lucky> iMadper: 应该给我帽子
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<iMadper> lucky: 找adam要
<lucky> roylez_: 干嘛？你也想踢我？
<roylez_> lucky: 恩，坚决打击不给照片的妹子
<adam8157> freeflying: www.thunderex.com/Register.aspx?cs=jason&ref=adamlee  用这个链接注册会送20代金券
<alvin_rx1> Title: ThundeRex中美专递|中美专递|快递|中美送|电子商务物流解决方案 (@ thunderex.com)
<abinex> lucky: 你pipi要疼了
<lucky> abinex: sigh
 * lucky 没一个正常人
<jusss> 貌似风平浪静呀
<jusss> lucky: 这里是碎节操秀下限的地方。。。
<lucky> jusss: 我算是见识到了
<iMadper> jusss: lucky: 你们是没赶上好时候
<jusss> iMadper: 什么好时候？
<jusss> 我还是看电影去吧
<abinex> 走了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃收一个吧。
<abinex> 困了
<abinex> 睡觉去
<roylez_> adam8157: 海盗湾看到一部片，居然只有4.5 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2193418/
 * bakaCirno 深深地撸啦一发
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Hammer of the Gods (2013) - IMDb
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我今天去DKN扫特价去了，但是只翻到一双GTX的女鞋。
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<adam8157> roylez_: 暴露品味
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 你要女鞋干什么？
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 你要搬进去住吗？
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 给LD买啦
<roylez_> adam8157: RED你看过没？
<roylez_> gfrog_away: Linda？
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋走了才几天，你就上了
<adam8157> roylez_: 没
<roylez_> adam8157: 这片不错
<roylez_> adam8157: http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/7255008/Red_(2010)_720p_BrRip_x264_-_700MB_-_YIFY
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Red (2010) 720p BrRip x264 - 700MB - YIFY (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez_> adam8157: 郭敬明是神马东西？  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/aac56f74jw1e7h9mi31zag205a07wx6q.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 尼码
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席，莫卖萌
<iMadper> 主席爆自己照片了?
<roylez_> adam8157 gfrog_away 给丫的发美女图丫还叫唤
<iMadper> 拜主席!
<roylez_> adam8157 gfrog_away iMadper http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bf14be8tw1e7huyj6ibej209q0koacp.jpg
<iMadper> roylez_: 老图了, 你现在比以前out了好多...
<roylez_> adam8157: 哥住在龙爪手的地方
<iMadper> roylez_: 弱席
<iMadper> roylez_: 发图质量下降了
<roylez_> iMadper: 丫住在哪里？灰太郎的jj上？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你每天上班多久
<adam8157> iMadper: 你每天上班要多久
<iMadper> adam8157: 一小时10分钟
<adam8157> roylez_: 你呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 出家门到进公司
<iMadper> adam8157: 六号线大赞
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在大约20分钟，下个月0分钟
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<lucky> Pudge:  笔记本又一次被热死了
<iMadper> roylez_: 你研究成功虫洞了?! 赞phd!
<iMadper> 想买一个rar!!!! 存储
<iMadper> 想买一个rar!! cc adam8157
<adam8157> iMadper: 六号线?
<adam8157> iMadper: rar?
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的.
<iMadper> adam8157: rar rocking chair
<adam8157> iMadper: 没坐过六号线呢还
<iMadper> adam8157: 最快的线路.
 * iMadper 锻炼去.
<imtxc> freeflying: http://ge.tt/8sPpGIA
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣，放弃吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你没告诉他我的 pt 帐号被删了么
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 3 files - Ge.tt
<imtxc> roylez_: 扎西
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6409d6c7gw1e7fmvligybj20dc0hs422.jpg
<imtxc> 恩，这个图质量不错
<imtxc> 地铁那个嘛都看不见啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/676042c0gw1e7hkzxp3fog20be056u0x.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> roylez_: 赞
<imtxc> 推荐个电影电视剧啊。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 这玩意无敌了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你去的那家店啊
<imtxc> 这么高端的老鼠夹子
<freeflying> imtxc: malware?
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是吧，反正不是官方出的。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6969ce4ejw1e7hflse1vgj208l0b5q3p.jpg
<freeflying> imtxc: 那还是算了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 信息量好大
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7630cca4jw1e7hdza2g3xj20gs0aa759.jpg
<imtxc> /
<iMadper> .
<imtxc> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/285709
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ SUUNTO 松拓 CORE 核心系列 户外多功能 腕表 $144.96（约￥970）有晒单_Amazon优惠_名品手表_什么值得买
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚才发的那个链接里面下面的那个照片里面的表好帅啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个你应该发给壕们 adam8157 gfrog_away iMadper
<iMadper> xb
 * imtxc 撤
<roylez_> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/b5d50682jw1e7gdpee3xej20bp0j4dhs.jpg
<roylez_> freeflying adam8157 iMadper gfrog_away http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6fd69c29tw1e7gkossxyhj20i50iuq5j.jpg
<roylez_> 尔等壕是不在乎的
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  22:16 
<lucky> ??java???????irc?
<lucky> haha
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 龙德
<iMadper> 被一个妹子撺掇, 打算下vs的时装秀
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助IP数据库整理脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447209 我需要一个linux脚本，用来整理ip库，我从纯真ip库里面分离出来的txt，大概格式如下 Code: 58.60.35.0      58.60.35.255    广东省深圳市 电信 58.60.36.0      58.60.37.255    广东省深圳市龙岗区 电信 58.60.38.0      58.60.49.17     广东省深圳市 电信 58.
<^k^> > 60.49.18     58.60.49.18     广东省深圳市南山区 西丽镇麻堪村麻堪网络会所 58.60.49.1 …
<alpha080> 打字190wpm...这什么速度阿
<adam8157> iMadper: 维密, 不错
<Laxtiz> wpm ？
<iMadper> adam8157: 使得.
<Laxtiz> 汉字还是English？
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的
<adam8157> iMadper: miranda很赞
<iMadper> Laxtiz: word per minute 打字速度.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道. 我去查查.
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 你门清
<alpha080> 英语。。
<alpha080> 信心完全被打击没了。。
<alpha080> 神一样的打字速度阿
<_sssuj_yawa> adam8157: 什么miranda? vs里的miranda?
<_sssuj_yawa> roylez: red 2都快出了
<_sssuj_yawa> http://movie.douban.com/subject/20441567/
<^k^> _sssuj_yawa ... ⇪ 诸神之锤 Hammer of the Gods(豆瓣)
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中鼠标双击间隔的配置文件是什么?(我这是Lubuntu,ubuntu中图形界面设置方法无效) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447215 ubuntu中鼠标双击间隔的配置文件是什么?(我这是Lubuntu,ubuntu中图形界面设置方法无效) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-11 2:23
<lucky1> iMadper: 早
<lucky1> 还是先回去睡会吧
<mordory> quit
<mordory> exit
<mordory> k
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟安装了2天都失败已经准备要放弃了，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447216 12.04LTS和13.04 kylin都试了，u盘和cd也都试了，设置好相应的启动，电脑开机显示读取然后失败进入windows。是不是电脑的问题，虽然usb安装没试过，但以前用cdrom优先启动安装win xp还是可以的。另外附上在下的配置
<^k^> > 统计信息: 发表于 由 mouxiaowei — 2013-08-11 4:26
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-11
<lucky1> iMadper: 听音乐的效果取决于播放设备还耳机？
<roylez_> lucky1: 取决于狗耳
<lucky1> roylez_: 耳机？
<roylez_> lucky1: 一条龙都要烧才行
<roylez_> lucky1: 播放器，音源质量，耳机，狗耳
<lucky1> roylez_: 那看来用我的手机播放器配最好的耳机没用喽
<roylez_> lucky1: 像我这种时不时耳鸣的，就没必要烧音效了
<lucky1> roylez_: 狗耳是是什么
<roylez_> lucky1: 你脑袋上长的招风的玩意
<lucky1> roylez_: 耳朵啊
<lucky1> roylez你怎么开了两个客户端，我用pidgin不好tab你啊
<roylez_> lucky1: 如果想省钱，要求不高的话，就买一个noise cancelling耳机好了
<roylez_> lucky1: 还有一个在公司
<roylez_> lucky1: 随便你ping哪个都一样，我有highlight
<lucky1> roylez吃早饭了吗
<roylez_> lucky1: 吃了个桃
<lucky1> roylez你早饭就吃了一个桃？
<roylez_> lucky1: 恩
<lucky1> roylez你在减肥？
<roylez_> lucky1: 我这样吃也长胖
<lucky1> roylez多重？
<roylez_> lucky1: 73kg
<lucky1> roylez多高
<roylez_> lucky1: 174cm
<lucky1> roylez那不算胖
<roylez_> lucky1: 半年没锻炼，长了3kg
<lucky1> roylez我属于那种怎么吃都不胖的类型，愁死我了
<lucky1> roylez我半年没锻炼瘦了3kg
<roylez_> lucky1: 每天晚上只吃2馒头俩鸡蛋
<lucky1> roylez俩馒头鸡蛋不少了吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • elementary OS稳定版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447217 半小时前才发布，还是热的 Quote: 要是没记错的话，elementary Project 最开始只有一个 elementary 主题，之后延伸出了很多项目，形成了 elementary Project 项目组，并有了 elementary OS。 在之前用过 elementary OS 的第一个版本，基于 Ubuntu 10.04。里面删除了
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> iMadper: .
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 我比你还重... 没救了...
<iMadper> roylez_: 我现在75kg了
<roylez_> iMadper: 多高？
<iMadper> roylez_: 178. 这不重要, 重要的是, 我的肉都在肚子上!!!!
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 以前的裤子都被我扔了
<iMadper> roylez_: 现在穿的裤子都是新买的... 不然没法穿...
<iMadper> roylez_: 我都这么可怜了, 你还说我... 坏席
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.56.com/u82/v_OTQyOTQ0NDc.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 论中外妹子的差异!看屌丝男街头搭讪中外妹子，妹子们的不同反应!卧槽~本国妹子这各种拒绝啊!看来我等英语渣绝逼是要孤独终生啊!!_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 看过了
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 英语过了4级没？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 最高学历 高中肆业的路过
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 果断找洋妞啊
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..额，我这边 没有洋妞，，
 * iMadper_OOH out of home
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 帮忙看看这个闹钟功能怎么出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447220 ring(){ song="/media/data/home/videos/mv/*天璇*mp3" cmd="mplayer -softvol-max 1000 -volume 80 -loop 0" #echo gnome-terminal -x "$cmd" "$song " | at "$@" echo "$cmd" "$song " | at "$@" } 这样改bash 然后使用的时候能够 ring 07:55 设置闹钟 这个可以用 但是我想要的是 那个#号
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 安装所有 Compiz 特效插件（包括飞雪和养鱼,） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447223 本例操作系统：Ubuntu Linux 12.04.2 LTS 本本配置：联想Z470，内存2G海力士+4G金士顿，Intel集成显卡（禁用nvidia独立显卡）,主频2.1GMZ（双核四线程） 本人使用bumblebee软件将nvidia独立显卡屏蔽掉 安装所有 Compiz 特效插件 第一步
<^k^> > ：准备环境 Code: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fus …
<IsoaSFlus> 话说，linux下有什么好用的词典么。。。感觉星际译王太废了。。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 安装所有 Compiz 特效插件（包括飞雪和养鱼,） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447224 本例操作系统：Ubuntu Linux 12.04.2 LTS 本本配置：联想Z470，内存2G海力士+4G金士顿，Intel集成显卡（禁用nvidia独立显卡）,主频2.1GMZ（双核四线程） 本人使用bumblebee软件将nvidia独立显卡屏蔽掉 安装所有 Compiz 特效插件 第一步
<^k^> > ：准备环境 Code: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fus …
<rolin> ubuntu 13 安装 ati闭源驱动有成功的吗
<jianfeng> 有人在吗?
<^k^> jianfeng:点点点.  10:07 
<jianfeng> 我想在linux下录制视频，可是录制出来的容量都比较小，在电脑上看效果还行，可一传到网上就模糊得不行。
<jianfeng> 试了recordmydesktop和xvidcap都是这样。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 那是在线视频网站2压了
<jianfeng> 不对啊，我看有的人也是用这个软件上传到优酷，非常清楚，有720p甚至1080p。
<jianfeng> windows下的fram录制出来的东西就很大，一般几十G，我在linux下录制出来的才几百M。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> fraps录的用的csp是rgb23333333333333333333333333333333333
<IsoaSFlus> 当然大
<IsoaSFlus> linux下你用的那个应该是yuv了
<IsoaSFlus> 当然估计是420
<IsoaSFlus> （不说压制了，好伤心，想起昨天的事就伤心
<jianfeng> 我就是想录制高清的。
<IsoaSFlus> 抱歉，我不想再说这方面的事了，我最近精神有点不稳定，抱歉
<jianfeng> 哈哈，好吧。
<rolin> ubuntu 13 安装 ati闭源驱动有成功的吗
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想Y470安装Ubuntu 13.04 显卡问题，无法完全显示出3D效果！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447226 显卡信息 显卡1： 显卡芯片:英特尔 HD Graphics 3000 (Sandy Bridge GT2+) 显存大小:1795 KB 显卡型号:英特尔 Sandy Bridge-MB GT2+ - Integrated Graphics 控制器 [D2/J1/Q0] [联想] 显卡BIOS版本:2119 PC 14.34 06/16/2011 22:35:33 频率:650
<^k^> > .0 MHz 显卡2： 显卡芯片:ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7670M/7690M (THAMES XTX) 显存大小:2048 MB of SDRAM 显卡 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么写开机启动项呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447227 Code: ./APP/vga.sh ./APP/webqq/pywebqq.py 想把这两句在开机后自动运行。 是要写在/etc/rc.local里吗？是怎么写？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noxin — 2013-08-11 10:24
<Pudge> 论坛水贴越来越多了。。
<ofan> 还有逛论坛的？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 有啊
<IsoaSFlus> 发发水贴什么的
<Pudge> 不用逛啊，看kk发的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<IsoaSFlus> 发现了两根白发。。。。
<jianfeng> 录不成高fps的视频，难道是我的硬件不行？
<jianfeng> 不可能吧。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】ubuntu13.04菜鸟教程中提供了一种将种子文件转化为磁力连接并且在线播放的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447228 ubuntu13.04菜鸟教程中提供了一种将种子文件转化为磁力连接并且在线播放的方法，但是我按照教程做之后出了点问题，没找到问题在哪，故来论坛发帖求助～ 各位大神，我这是
<^k^> > 什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 恒河沙数1 — 2013-08-11 11:07
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 想补全端口的服务名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447229 namp localhost 经常给出模糊或者unkonw的服务名，记得应该有办法自己建立一个文件，补全更准确详细的服务说明。 另外 gnome-nettool -s localhost 不知道如何实现的，难道是重新实现一次nmap的源码? 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-08-11 11:31
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 收集显卡型号，看看哪一些正常工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447230 各位，把你们的电脑品牌型号，操作系统版本，显卡品牌型号，显卡驱动工作情况都发上来吧。 好让以后装显卡驱动有个参考。 我的： 电脑： ASUS K54HR，笔记本 操作系统：Ubuntu 13.04， 64位 显卡： RADEON HD 7470M， 1GB 显卡驱动
<^k^> > ： 系统Solfware & Updates 里的闭源驱动 显卡工作情况： 日常使用正常。装完系统到现 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • pidgin的快捷键在哪里修改呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447231 实在不习惯回车直接发送消息啊。网上找了一个说是更改gtkrc2.0？但是朋友说这个修改了根本没用啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 暴牙弟 — 2013-08-11 12:04
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 有没有管理手机的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447232 ubuntu有没有管理手机的软件？像手机助手之类的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-08-11 12:10
<Laxtiz> 好安静的说
<lucky2> test
<^k^> lucky2:点点点.  12:51 
<GODDOG> Hi
<^k^> GODDOG:点点点.  13:12 
<GODDOG> 厄
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:19 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机黑屏 只有命令提示符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447233 RT 咋办 统计信息: 发表于 由 依赖太阳生存 — 2013-08-11 13:14
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，juju能用了嘛？ 为神马我选择provider的时候总是出错？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: linux 在ipsec上挫得跟shit一样……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: nnd esp tunnel 都通了但是gre就不通……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10升级到13.04后update-manager出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447234 Code: $ sudo update-manager -c -d 然后报错 Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 37, in <module> from UpdateManager.UpdateManager import UpdateManager File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py", line 56, in <module> from .Updat
<^k^> > esAvailable import UpdatesAvailable File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/UpdatesAvailable.py", l …
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 恩，确实很渣。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我在前公司的时候，那些做vpn的家伙一天天苦逼的要死
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 嗯。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那个要在配置文件里写好，然后运行时指定
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求帮忙啊。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 搞死了……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不懂vpn @_@
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃跟神马设备互联？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一下几个转换视频格式的问题吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447235 我以前也是盲目地相信一句话：转换后的视频一定比转换前的模糊。 刚才用ffmpeg给一个视频转换了一下格式，我把码率设置得很大，所以转换出来的视频非常的清楚，我甚至有一种 错觉就是比原视频还要清楚。当然转换出来的
<GODDOG> 这
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 俩linux啦
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 尼玛早上五点起来准备跑步，空气相当差啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 换ovs+gre tunnerl
<freeflying> tnnel
<happyaron> freeflying: 今天空气一直都比较差
<freeflying> tunnel
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那不应该有大问题啊。
<freeflying> happyaron: linux下的bridge太烂了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今天天儿不适合运动
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在是gre over ipsec (esp tunnel + NAT/SNAT)
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ^^
<gfrog_away> happyaron: mtu需要改小？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 1400了都……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我再改小点
<gfrog_away> ha
<gfrog_away> happyaron: @_@
<freeflying> happyaron: 不是小就有用的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 本地测试了一下不带NAT/SNAT的，而且有jumboframe所以立刻就ok了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯？
<freeflying> happyaron: mtu这东西要配合着才行
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不通
<happyaron> freeflying: 两端同时调整的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: mtu 1000
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那是nat有问题了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 现在一天不跑不舒服
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买跑步机吧，叔儿
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 再复杂了我就搞不定了。完全不懂VPN
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 家里没地放
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 啊，对了，下周开始，yealab安全CCNA免费听讲啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://bbs.runbible.cn/thread-250443-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 20KM以上水袋包，绝对比迪卡侬的要强，骑行徒步都可以，有没有人要的 - 装备信息交流 - 跑步圣经网 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> 适合你
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 两端都做了那个网段NAT，我再检查一遍对没对……
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 太远了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 公路党很少用水袋的。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你gre tunnel后为啥用NAT呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃们用啥补水
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 水壶
<happyaron> gfrog_away: -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.98.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 高帅富都有后援车的，所以不用多带水。 我这种苦逼没水了只好忍着。
<happyaron> freeflying: 希望用gre tunnel做road warrior
<happyaron> gfrog_away: gre tunnel的网段是192.168.98.128/25，这样做NAT应该没问题吧？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 目测没有，不过我怀疑这样转完ipsec里的ip会不会跟着改
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 问题是现在从192.168.98.129去ping 192.168.98.130是不通的……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 这个应该还没扯上NAT呢吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我先理解一下乃的拓扑吧 private net -- GRE - ipsec tunnel - GRE -- private net 这样对吧？ ipsec 通了，GRE不通？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: NAT做的是啥？ 哪个网络的NAT？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 灯下
<happyaron> 等下
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 物理链路是 public ip -- internet -- NAT/SNAT gw (static public ip) -- private ip
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 然后把两端用ipsec esp tunnel 连起来
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 再在上面像你说的那样做gre
<happyaron> gfrog_away: gre 用的网段和已有网段不重复。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 结果是两端直接连是通的且能看到走了esp tunnel，但是新添加的gre不通
<zhuifeng> ubuntu中文论坛卖的那个vps，卖主在这里吗？
<zhuifeng> 嗯，店主。。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • （求助）按照网上教程 安装了zimbra邮箱 我的版本是ubuntuserver10.04lts http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447237 主机与备机使用rsync备份，备份的目录是zimbra/opt目录。结果发现备机的/opt/store目录的大小是主机的2倍。不知道原因啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 airdreams — 2013-08-11 14:06
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 掉线了，刚才你说话了么。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: GRE 能穿过NAT么？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 木说话，刚刚afk去收拾垃圾来着。 @_@
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那跟ipsec就木关系了呗，GRE也看不到nat
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 看你的GRE设置命令吧。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: GRE怎么看不见nat呢？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: GRE的peer ip不是ipsec tunnel的ip嘛。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ipsec tunnel mode 怎么多出新ip了……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 还是原来的ip啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ipsec esp tunnel mode
 * happyaron 就是想用gre来弄出新的peer ip给做路由啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我就是说啊，乃的GRE跑在ipsec tunnel上面，已经不受NAT影响了嘛。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 好吧，我觉得我越说越乱
<happyaron> 。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 要不给乃呼叫个Sec CCIE来？ 丫是Linux vpn专家。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉乃没在gtalk么？
<adam8157> 在
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 在了
<adam8157> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg2NDEwNzQ0.html?f=19418071
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDg2NDEwNzQ0.html?f=19418071 -- unhandled responsein get head
<freeflying> gfrog_away: adam8157 一对壕基友
<GODDOG> 这是什么情况？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃是真壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.135.SbMUoV&id=17663737335 搞个这个试试吧
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 咕咚授权 蓝牙智能心率带超低功耗运动数据软件同步心率带升级版-淘宝网
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • HP Pavilion 14-b070tx U盘安装 linuxmint 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447238 笔记本 型号 HP Pavilion 14-b070tx，有独显 Nvidia GT 630m，开机选择U盘引导后出现 GNU grub界面，选择linuxmint 15 选项后黑屏，U盘指示灯不闪烁，听说是linux没有630m的驱动，是不是真的？如何解决，求大神回答 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> > sxbstudy — 2013-08-11 14:34
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@ 壕乃收吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求晒单
<adam8157> 咋还是4.5.1 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tencent.mm
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 微信 - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<GODDOG> e
<adam8157> freeflying: 跑步好啊
 * kevinyings 对现有工作不满意怎么办？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 换
<kevinyings> adam8157, 要是换了还不满意呢？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 说明你换工作不慎重或者太挑
<adam8157> kevinyings: 啥样的工作都有很多不满
<adam8157> gfrog_away: freeflying happyaron 妈蛋啊我一要出门就下大雨
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 好大的雨啊
<kevinyings> adam8157, 怎么才不挑？坐着等死。。。就是要挑，才能变强。。
<adam8157> kevinyings: 一两年跳一次槽不要太正常了, 偶尔一年一次也正常, 再快你就得反省了
<freeflying> adam8157: 没法跑
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你骑车戴口罩不
<kevinyings> adam8157, 对现有生活极度不满，渴望来一个大的改变，从心态到投入事业的精力分配上都想来一个重新排序啊
<freeflying> kevinyings: 首先第一条，不要做码农
<GODDOG> 卖水果
 * kevinyings 从小到大一直有环游世界的想法，公司也有出外旅游。但是我想花一两年世界专门去见识一下世界的风土人情。不知道，两年后回来，晚不晚。损失大不大？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: Sec CCIE 哥这是觉得我这么用太BT了么……
<kevinyings> s/一两年世界/一两年时间
 * kevinyings 对现有生活无比n痛恨，深觉浪费g青春，不想继续下去，渴望改变
<freeflying> adam8157: 老手机一直不断重启，悲催
<happyaron> freeflying: 换吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 带
<imtxc> 睡觉，让雷炸醒来了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 额。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过带口罩确实很难受，
<\q> iMadper_OOH: OOH -> out of heart ?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 天儿好我就不带了。
 * Laxtiz 感觉天气太他妈的热了，笔记本不会爆炸吧
<gfrog_away> \q: Out Of Hell
 * kevinyings 这里温度40啊
<imtxc> 好大一颗雷
 * adam8157 妈蛋啊 等会要出门 这大雷啊
<\q> 剛纔一道好可怕的雷。。。
<kevinyings> 谁度劫
<Laxtiz> 道友，需要帮助么
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 真响啊
<kevinyings> 北京下雨爽死你们，之后空气会好点
<imtxc> happyaron: 梦里我都快得手了
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<kevinyings> 醒来，裤子湿了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 跑步戴口罩不大靠谱啊
<\q> kevinyings: 說說看對現實有什麼不滿？
<netsnail_> 热到睡不着
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕又要出去游泳啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 昨天去了, 人超多, 很不爽
<freeflying> iMadper_OOH: http://item.jd.com/701288.html  这个能买不
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【南亚易胜DDR3 1600 8G】南亚易胜（elixir）DDR3 1600 8G 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<kevinyings> \q, 不具有发挥创造力的平台，a捡别人剩下的东西，捣鼓一下。不够爽，不能让我自己大脑愉悦
<freeflying> adam8157: 建议你来水上公园
<freeflying> adam8157: 这边没人
<onlylove> 睡少了头疼……
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似可以买啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 你教会我，我报你食宿
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的 dx 橙色怎么样
<kevinyings> \q, 被一些乱七八糟的事情包围，不想在这些东西里投入精力，却又挣脱不开
<freeflying> happyaron: 哦， 不知道会不会有问题
<freeflying> imtxc: 原来的盒子都在
<happyaron> freeflying: 很多kingston是它代工的
<freeflying> happyaron: 确定啊？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不放心就买这个 http://item.jd.com/664484.html 前段时间给人换过不是代工
<\q> kevinyings: 我也喜歡有創新的，不過還是得學些缺乏創造力的東西，惱人之處就是要學很多個人覺得完全沒意義的課程
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ 【金士顿DDR3 1600 8GB】金士顿(Kingston)DDR3 1600 8GB 笔记本内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<happyaron> freeflying: 他换下来的就是个南亚易胜的4g
<IsoaSFlus> 我突然发现。。。国外喜欢ubuntu的人的比例更高啊。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 价格咋会差这么读呢
<kevinyings> \q, 就是一些约定成俗的东西或者定理，不能推翻，而我就是想看看推翻后有什么反应。
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要不，便宜点给你，正好买内存
<happyaron> freeflying: 便宜的那个无货啊
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<kevinyings> \q, 这有点像青春期，但我觉得比青春期更有深度
<\q> kevinyings: 就是俗務纏身吧
<kevinyings> \q, 对
<kevinyings> \q, 我想来个釜底抽薪
<kevinyings> \q, 一次性扫除。。。。。。。。烧档案，偷渡，开始新生活
<\q> kevinyings: 這學期我的做法就是完全放任不管這些亂糟糟的東西，分數老師愛給幾分就幾分
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助，关于服务器虚拟化问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447240 最近装了个kvm，不知道为啥速度奇慢无比。 求各位高人推荐个好用的虚拟化软件，需要能远程ssh安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 superwg — 2013-08-11 15:16
<imtxc> freeflying: 开价，我看我能买起不
<kevinyings> \q, 如果我大学或初中再来一次，我决定花四年去学一门课程就好了
<kevinyings> \q, 毛个学位，毕业证，都不要了。
<kevinyings> \q, 真正地享受学习
<\q> kevinyings: 學一門課程遠遠不夠的……所以翹課自學就好了嘛，
<kevinyings> \q, 看书，找索引，看书，做笔记旁注，记录自己问题。。。。。。
<\q> 少上課多讀書。能稱道的老師不多
<kevinyings> \q, 多是一些欺世盗名，混日子的老师
<\q> 初中我也很後悔，很想有一次重來的機會
<\q> 因爲到高中才知道身邊有如此之多目標明確的人
<GODDOG> 说起高中 好像我也有这样的时候
<kevinyings> \q, 目标明确。。。。。笑了，高考不能算目标明确吧
<kevinyings> \q, 只有真正来自内心的选择才是目标明确的
<imtxc> iMadper_OOH: 怎么又 OOH 了
<\q> 前幾天見到兩位出國去上他們領域最頂尖學校的人，自忖很多人的努力都比得上努力，目標一開始就錯了
<GODDOG> \q,是学生？
<netsnail_> \q: 你也可以啊，重新来呗
<kevinyings> \q, 去了，又怎样？为名为利？不如好好努力，也许没有好导师，好环境，得不到别人的称赞。但我想，伟大的人，可以创造一切毁灭一切的人，会在乎别人评价嘛？挑战自己，挑战世界。
<\q> netsnail: 你開導樓上……我還是挺滿足現狀的。。
<kevinyings> \q, 我不用开导了，我就想一把火烧得干干净净
<kevinyings> \q, 一切重来，我要自己掌控一切
<GODDOG>  能自我掌控一切的人 是有多优秀才能做到
<kevinyings> \q, 学一门课程，我觉得够了。像大学的数学课程的先后，我就觉得没有必要，只是已有的人只知道一条路线。就像图一样，它的每个节点都可以当作起始。
<freeflying> happyaron: ubuntu phone里还有apt-get
<freeflying> ll
<netsnail_> kevinyings: 这是因为你现在已经知道自己要什么了
<netsnail_> 上大学前，和上大学时，我是不知道学的东西将来要怎么用
<GODDOG> 前几天尝试索尼刷Ununtu 没有成功
<kevinyings> netsnail, 即使知道，这个世界也会有各种威胁与诱惑。
<netsnail_> kevinyings: 牢骚太盛防肠断，你已经知道你不会从头开始了
<GODDOG> netsnail: kevinyings 看你们讨论理想 好羡慕
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<happyaron> freeflying: 不过这是应该的吧……
<GODDOG> happyaron:  你是否成功把手机换成Ubuntu了？
<kevinyings> netsnail, 毛，但是重新开始还不是一念之间吗？
<kevinyings> netsnail, 有什么是不可舍弃的？
 * imtxc 雷小了，继续睡
<happyaron> GODDOG: 没有，我换成iphone了
<GODDOG> happyaron: 高富帅
<happyaron> GODDOG: 从别人手里收的
<kevinyings> 工资，房子，车，老婆。。。。。。。什么的都是扼杀自由人的一种手段。独来独往
<jiero> 自由人。
<jiero> happyaron: 有钱了
<happyaron> jiero:  啊？
<kevinyings> 烧掉户口，烧掉学位，烧掉证书
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮现在比以前豪了。
<GODDOG> happyaron: 好吧
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<kevinyings> 烧掉工资卡，烧掉房产证，偷渡去另一个国家，重新开始
<jiero> happyaron: 你知道淘宝网上那种价格很低的充值可以么。
<GODDOG> kevinyings: 好想法
 * jiero 想知道中国移动充值 9.55 折是现实的还是有人骗钱。
<jiero> 。
<kevinyings> jiero, 可以试试啊，就知道了
<jiero> kevinyings: 哦。
<happyaron> jiero: 平台自动充值可以用
<happyaron> jiero: 慢速充值我没用过。
<jiero> happyaron: 为了省钱5元
<jiero> lol
<kevinyings> jiero, 5元可以买什么？两包方便面
<jiero> kevinyings: 呃一条内裤。
<jiero> kevinyings: 够喝20天的可可粉。
 * jiero 还在穿8年前的内裤。。。
<kevinyings> jiero, 。。。。。。
<jiero> 算了，还是京东的慢充吧。 9.65 折扣
<netsnail_> MANPAGE可以使用emacs吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样打包后让ISO里的文件保留权限信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447243 如题，我有两个软件的ISO镜像，一个Matlab for Linux的ISO是从网上下载的，挂载后使用ls -l命令查看显示为 r-xr-xr-x root root，运行sudo ./install命令可以安装；另一个软件的ISO是我从安装光盘上用UltraISO提取的，挂载后使用ls -l命令查
<^k^> > 看显示为 --------- nobody nogroup ，运行sudo ./install命令无法安装，也无法使用chmod改变 …
<jiero> kevinyings: 。。。竟然碰到了taobao错误？还是bug，反正直接支付是 9.54 充10元。连充几次。。。
<kevinyings> jiero, 联系，拿钱
<kevinyings> jiero, 就说发现一个bug
<jiero> kevinyings: 。恐怕淘宝
<jiero> 不会给我钱。
<kevinyings> 不给钱，到黑客论坛上把bug发布出去，说不定就有人能用到。我现在有点黑了
<jiero> kevinyings: 挣得是随机。。。
<jiero> kevinyings: 发现系统真的是随机给个价格，倾向于 9.8，98折扣
<jiero> kevinyings: 现在我是 9.47充10元。
<jiero> happyaron kevinyings 你们俩去联系taobao邀赏吧。
<GODDOG> whois GODDOG
<jiero> GODDOG: 用 /whois
<GODDOG> jiero: 谢谢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于语言 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447244 为什么ubuntu的语言支持这么烂？不管你的安装选的什么语言，进去统统是英语...而且对无线网的支持很不好，家里的路由器才隔几米却只有几格信号...而且速度很慢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-08-11 16:18
<Destine> jiero, 亲，这么充我充了4年了。。。不要怕。。。
<jiero> Destine: 。。。
<Destine> jiero, 好吧，你在怕啥？
<jiero> Destine: 我以为是 kevinyings 那样说可以邀赏金
<Destine> jiero, 亲。。。
<Destine> jiero, 你就充就好了。
<jiero> Destine: 你竟然。。。连着4年都如此。。。
<jiero> Destine: 好累，充了11次，平均 95折
<jiero> 哦。是 21次。
<Destine> jiero, 嗯。。。充吧。别信啥赏金了。
<Destine> jiero, 有事欢迎咨询本钻石买家。
<jiero> Destine:  。。今天去移动营业厅，30元预充值网络费用（之后返），送1袋碧浪洗衣粉或者一堆洗漱用具，我妈当即决定3人一起充。
<jiero> 移动的盈余真多。
<Destine> jiero, 你说我是打击下你的积极性呢，还是闭嘴。。。
<ZWindL> 打击+1
 * jiero 最受打击的是看到妈妈拎着那洗衣粉去小厕所，说是用来洗地板。。。
<Destine> jiero, 亲，我最近三年都用着充100返220和充300得600的deal。。。
<jiero> Destine:  哦。从来没听说过的。
<jiero> Destine: 不是月租么。
<Destine> jiero, 是，每月返。
<Destine> 在北京还比较常见。
<freeflying> imtxc_away: 话说我还有个lumia 620闲置 :)
 * jiero 好奇怎么返
<jiero> 返什么——都没想到。
<Destine> jiero, 返话费。。。
<jiero> Destine: 这样哦——明白了。还有很多人没我明白的感觉~
<GODDOG> 大家知道这个服务器里的其他中文社区 ？ 但是我不知道怎么识别他们？
<jiero> GODDOG: 大概没啥社区存在
<jiero> Destine: 话说为什么你又来了啊。
<GODDOG> 好吧
<Destine> jiero, 就。。。有想上了呗。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 确实不大靠谱
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃那里下雨了不？
<gfrog_away> Destine: 女王
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<Destine> gfrog_away, 基蛙～
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大青蛙
<jiero> Destine: 看到 gfrog_away 的称呼，想起上次说道女王类型的人，你算不算？
<Destine> jiero, 其实我也不太知道女王到底是什么类型。。。
<jiero> Destine: 因为我也不知道，所以才疑问。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 正在下，都不能去跑步了，尼玛乡下也没健身房
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 俯卧撑 引体向上 仰卧起坐等
<jiero> freeflying: 对了，你该学会打太极
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跑！步！机！
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没你等壕的豪宅啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 恩，太极是职场必备
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我只有一间小屋，连厕所都是公共的。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 小木屋。大家族共用厕所。
<alvin_rxg> 女王有皮鞭
<jiero> gfrog_away: 住在树上。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。 Destine 你有皮鞭么
<Destine> jiero, 你听他胡说。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 。。。
 * jiero 想到现在也没有卖皮鞭这种道具的了呃。
<freeflying> jiero: 这边很多人玩鞭子
<jiero> freeflying: 打陀螺么。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 今天我在羽毛球场里玩羽毛球筒盖，可以当飞去来器。。。
<jiero> 或者飞盘？
 * jiero 想玩法式桌球/台球。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助~/.bashrc文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447245 我的bashrc文件代码如下 # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells. # see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files (in the package bash-doc) # for examples # If not running interactively, don't do anything [ -z "$PS1" ] && return # don't put duplicate lines or lines starting with space in the hist
<^k^> > ory. # See bash(1) for more options HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth # append to the history file, don't overwrite it sh …
<jiero> iMadper_OOH: OOH是什么？
<jiero> Ubuntu Edge 大概填不到15Million。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • pygtk-2.24.0用源码安装为什么出现Could not write？？？大神们，你们在哪里~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447246 [cc@localhost pygtk-2.24.0]$ make ln -s .libs/atk.so atk.so || true ln: 无法创建符号链接"atk.so": 文件已存在 ln -s .libs/pango.so pango.so || true ln: 无法创建符号链接"pango.so": 文件已存在 ln -s .libs/pangocairo.so pangocairo.so
<^k^> > || true ln: 无法创建符号链接"pangocairo.so": 文件已存在 make all-recursive make[1]: 进入目录 …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • HP Pavilion 14-b070tx U盘安装 linuxmint 卡机黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447247 笔记本有独显 GT630m，开机选择U盘启动后进入grub界面， （屏幕下方有 Press 'e' for edit mode, 'c' for command-line,F10 boot 什么的）选择start linuxmint 15后，U盘闪了一会，然后就没反应了，机子黑屏 在只有集显的台式机上安装正
<legacy> 呼，人好少
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • HP Pavilion 14-b070tx U盘安装 linuxmint 卡机黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447238 笔记本有独显 GT630m，开机选择U盘启动后进入grub界面， （屏幕下方有 Press 'e' for edit mode, 'c' for command-line,F10 boot 什么的）选择start linuxmint 15后，U盘闪了一会，然后就没反应了，机子黑屏 在只有集显的台式机上安装正
<^k^> > 常，能弹出linuxmint引导界面，不会进入grub界面 听说是因为linux 没有独显的驱动是吗 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu1204 ia32-libs装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447249 vava@vava:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能
<^k^> > 会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新到(Incoming)目录移出。 下列 …
<jusss> ofan: 又看了一遍康斯坦丁
<jusss> ofan: 感觉这部电影真好
<Pudge> jusss: 老看些没深度的电影
<jusss> Pudge: 就喜欢，总比装b的救赎好
<Pudge> jusss: 渣渣，你可以试试a serbian fil
<Pudge> film
<Pudge> jusss: youtube有高清无剪切版
<Pudge> jusss: 2010最吊炸天电影
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • apt-get install tftp-hpa tftpd-hpa 出现下面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447250 root@ubuntu:/home/hou# apt-get install tftp-hpa tftpd-hpa Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution
<^k^> > that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following informatio …
<bodhi> 可以乱说话嘛
<lucky> ima
<bodhi> 我的Empathy只要一打开账户选项就一闪而过 无法打开账户选项
<bodhi> 怎么办啊
<Pudge> bodhi: 用命令行打开，看什么错误
<bodhi> 我不会
<bodhi> 算了 我不用了
<lucky> 有人对熨斗这东西了解吗
<GODDOG> 好主意
<bodhi> --
<bodhi> 熨斗是什么东西
<Laxtiz> bodhi, 熨斗是一种夏天吃的食物
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim脚本中变量的值如何写入文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447256 我就只能想到先把变量写入(w)某临时文件，再读出来(r)，感觉这么作不专业啊。 例如 let uname=system('uname -a') 如何把 uname的值写入当前正在编辑的文件？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hitcser01 — 2013-08-11 19:25
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu12.04进不了桌面系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447257 我在编译安装wine1.4时，configure后提示为： configure: error: X development files not found. Wine will be built without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least. Use the --without-x option if you really want this
<abinex> GNUdog: momo
<widon> mldonkey cpu占用很大啊
<widon> 可不可以只开mlnet不开mlgui啊，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mldonkey cpu占用很高 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447258 主要是mlgui cpu有时候会很高 只开mlnet可以吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-11 20:05
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey 默认就是 命令行 启动， 没有 GUI ‘
<widon> CyrusYzGTt, 只开mlnet就可以了吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一般默认使用 浏览器管理 127.0.0.1:4080
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 嗯
<lucky> roylez: 播放设备，耳机和音乐的资源哪个占的比重大呢？
<iMadper_OOH> lucky: 耳机
<iMadper_OOH> lucky: 不过, 音乐文件无成本, 所以, 最先升级音乐文件.
<lucky> iMadper: 你用什么设备听歌的啊？
<iMadper> lucky: ipod shuffle, 手机, 笔记本
<iMadper> lucky: 我的耳机都是直推的
<lucky> iMadper: 直推是什么意思？
<iMadper> lucky: 不上耳放
<lucky> iMadper: 什么意思，没听明白
<iMadper> lucky: google: 什么是耳放
<\q> ofan: 看了Parallel and Concurrent Programming in Haskell前兩章，lazy evaluation總算清楚一些了
<ofan> \q: 恩 我也在看
<\q> ofan: calibre裏設置css調成反色看epub，比pdf舒服多了
<ofan> \q: 灯光暗吧
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 连网问题，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447259 每次开机都要运行一下 Code: ifconfig enp2s0 up 有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jyq011 — 2013-08-11 20:15
<lucky> iMadper: 我的破手机连flac都不能播还怎么提高音乐文件啊
<iMadper> lucky: 不是android?
<iMadper> lucky: 直接wav啊
<lucky> iMadper: 是这个http://detail.zol.com.cn/237/236348/param.shtml
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ 【步步高i518参数】步步高 i518手机参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<lucky> iMadper: 什么格式的最好哇？
<abinex> lucky: FLAC
<abinex> lucky: ogg
<abinex> luc
<abinex> lucky: DTS
<abinex> lucky: AC3
<lucky> abinex: 音源好坏是看主要取决于文件的格式吧？
<GODDOG> lucky: 不是
<lucky> GODDOG: 那主要取决于什么
<abinex> lucky: 看具体制作
<GODDOG> lucky: 看你的音频文件的具体参数
<lucky> GODDOG: 除了文件格式之外，还有什么其他参数哇？
<GODDOG> lucky: 比如比特率之类的细节
<Laxtiz> lucky, yes ，同样是mp3 ，还有128kbps 和 384kbps 的区别呢
<GODDOG> lucky: 有些音频文件的格式是基于硬件平台的
<Laxtiz> GODDOG, 只能说硬件平台新能问题不适合转码太复杂的格式吧
 * iMadper 跟原唱的水平也有很大关系...
<Laxtiz> s/新能/性能/
<GODDOG> lucky: 而这些文件的格式在这各系统里是高质量在其他的平台上比一定合适
<Pudge> 关键是有没有一副好耳朵
 * lucky 怎么tm的搞什么东西都这么讲究
<Laxtiz> 还得有好耳机
<lucky> Pudge: 耳机伤害耳朵的吧？
<abinex> Pudge: 需要好的耳机和音响设备
<Pudge> lucky: 带久了当然伤
<Laxtiz> 据说 电流电压也对音质有影响
<Laxtiz> 三峡大坝水位上升会造成音质变化的
<abinex> lucky: 适量的音响
<GODDOG> lucky: 比如wmv开始的时候是微软推出的一款格式 在别的系统上就不一定有那么好的音质了
<lucky> ab
<abinex> lucky: 不能太大声
<GODDOG> 厄？ 发错人了
<lucky> abinex: 你也烧耳机？
<lucky> GODDOG: 发给我又不吃亏
<Laxtiz> GODDOG, 哈哈
<lucky> Pudge: 伤害大吗
<Laxtiz> GODDOG, 你可以同时发几个人的哟
<abinex> GODDOG: wmv封闭的格式，微软家的视频文件都是这个格式
<GODDOG> 你们这群豪 讨论耳机去了 ：（。。。
<Laxtiz> abinex, mp3是有损压缩吧
<abinex> VC-1的解码
 * lucky 貌似我要找找高中的物理书看看了，好多电学名词都忘记了
<abinex> Laxtiz: 是的有损压缩，还有专利保护的
<lucky> Laxtiz: mp3不好吗
<abinex> Laxtiz: 不喜欢Mp3格式
<Laxtiz> lucky, mp3格式听最炫民族风没问题
<abinex> Laxtiz: 现在我都下载Flac格式的音乐
<abinex> Laxtiz: 或者OGG
<Laxtiz> abinex, 就是文件太大了
<abinex> Laxtiz: 还有DTS，APE
<Laxtiz> abinex, verycd 很多 APE 格式
<abinex> Laxtiz: 是的文件很大
<abinex> Laxtiz: 现在那个已经不能下载了，
<lucky> Laxtiz: 你用什么设备听的哇，嫌文件太大/？
<Laxtiz> abinex, 这是必须的，为了音质牺牲硬盘空间
<abinex> Laxtiz: 那里已经变成没用的网络游戏网站
<Laxtiz> lucky, 网速有限，所以我觉得文件大了不好
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 大家晚上好
<Laxtiz> abinex, o ,很久没去verycd 了 不清楚呢
 * IsoaSFlus ～
<Laxtiz> IsoaSFlus, 晚上好~
<abinex> Laxtiz: 我一般挑选比较经典的音乐
<IsoaSFlus> verycd下不到东西了
<IsoaSFlus> simplecd吧
<lucky> Laxtiz: 你都是怎么下载的，单曲还是直接整张专辑下？
<abinex> Laxtiz: 嗯，
<Laxtiz> lucky, 整专辑，APE
<abinex> lucky: 以前可以整张下载
<lucky> Laxtiz: 我也是哎，专辑基本都是ape啊
<abinex> 现在很少了
 * IsoaSFlus 话说今天想下巴赫的g大调小步舞曲，竟然没找到。。。
<lucky> abinex: verycd不行了
<Laxtiz> IsoaSFlus, 您真有品位
<abinex> lucky: ape也是有损压缩格式来着
 * IsoaSFlus 用pt站吧
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 没有邀请码
<IsoaSFlus> ape是无损哦
<lucky> abinex: ape到底有没有损？
<IsoaSFlus> 我也没有。。。opencd的我都是向朋友借的
<abinex> 不是哦
<IsoaSFlus> ape是无损
<abinex> lucky: ape是有损的格式
<IsoaSFlus> abinex:要wiki看看？
<Laxtiz> 看wikipedia吧
<IsoaSFlus> 去看吧
<Laxtiz> 网速很渣
<IsoaSFlus> 无损的（不看源，去死吧
<iMadper> abinex: ape无损
<lucky> iMadper: 去哪下wav的文件啊？
<iMadper> lucky: 我之前去的六维
<IsoaSFlus> ) iMadper 前辈晚上好yo～
<Laxtiz> Monkey's Audio，是一种常见的无损音频压缩编码格式，扩展名为.ape
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: :-)
<Laxtiz> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/APE
<^k^> Laxtiz ⇪ ti: Monkey's Audio - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<lucky> iMadper: 你明明知道我没有
<iMadper> Laxtiz: ape从来都是无损.
<lucky> iMadper: 现在去哪啦？
<iMadper> lucky: 我现在不下了, 我就那几首就够了
<iMadper> lucky: 反复听
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 我记错了？
<IsoaSFlus> 古典就是要反复听
<Laxtiz> iMadper, 我觉得那么大的文件还有损太坑爹了
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<IsoaSFlus> 才有味道
<IsoaSFlus> 你需要opus
<abinex> IsoaSFlus: 我记错了
<iMadper> abinex: 这是常识吧? ape/flac都是无损
<GODDOG> e
<abinex> lucky: 我记错了
<lucky> iMadper: 看来我还是有必要更换设备的
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> lucky: m10 + tf15
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 入门就够了
<lucky> abinex: 不怪你，难免的嘛
<IsoaSFlus> m102333333
<abinex> iMadper: 老糊涂了
<lucky> iMadper: 我说播放器
<iMadper> lucky: 或者笔记本 + m1, 入门也够了
<IsoaSFlus> m10不是出了名的暖厚么
<iMadper> lucky: m10不就是播放器吗?
<lucky> iMadper: 笔记本又不能睡觉时候听
<IsoaSFlus> （录音笔23333
<lucky> iMadper: 我基本就是睡觉时候听
<iMadper> lucky: 为什么不能?!
<lucky> iMadper: m10不是耳机吗
 * IsoaSFlus 在家用笔记本睡觉听电台的求破
<iMadper> lucky: m10是播放器!
<IsoaSFlus> sony m10
<IsoaSFlus> 全名是什么来着
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 鬼知道, 没人说过这货的全名
<IsoaSFlus> 记不清了额
<IsoaSFlus> 嘛，我前端也是sony的～
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 你住上铺用笔记本这么听试试
<IsoaSFlus> tf15停产了吧，差不多
 * iMadper 其实我现在用一个不到100买的jbl赠品小音箱, 很爽.
<IsoaSFlus> lucky: 我说了在家额。。。
<lucky> iMadper: 要1600+还不如换手机了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 送给我吧
<abinex> 那个小音响
<iMadper> abinex: 自己买呀, 100
<abinex> iMadper: 别浪费了
<lucky> ls
<iMadper> abinex: 我tm在听, 怎么就叫浪费了?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper：前辈土豪～
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 告诉我23333是什么意思
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:表示大笑～～～
<abinex> iMadper: 在哪里买的/
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 我知道，但为什么是23333
<abinex> iMadper: 给推荐个
<iMadper> abinex: 淘宝随便搜的
<iMadper> abinex: jbl duet
<abinex> iMadper: 能蓝牙么
<IsoaSFlus>  lucky: 去查查吧
<iMadper> abinex: 不能
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:前辈用的是tf15？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 随身用的是tf15
<lucky> iMadper: 播放器入门就这么贵啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 接打电话也方便.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 当年不是有个电商打错tf15的价格了么。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 播放器本来就没啥便宜的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 易讯.
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:入门用c3吧
<IsoaSFlus> 我建议
<IsoaSFlus> 500
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: c3固件不稳定.
<lucky> iMadper: 看来这种高端东西，我还是远离好了
<IsoaSFlus> IsoaSFlus:我入门就是c3，没那回事
<gbqj1986> dd
<abinex> iMadper: 是2声道的？
<gbqj1986> 怎么在命令行下连网
<iMadper> abinex: 自己查一下就行了
<IsoaSFlus> 我怎么自己对自己说话了。。。。
<iMadper> gbqj1986: 得看你要连什么网.
<abinex> iMadper: jbl duet惠普赠品字样
<gbqj1986> 我进不了图形界面 了
<gbqj1986> adsl
<IsoaSFlus>  iMadper:前辈烧pchifi？
<gbqj1986> 中国联通的
<iMadper> gbqj1986: rp-pppoe
<IsoaSFlus> gbqj1986:startx不行？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于自启动程序无法输入汉字的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447260 使用了awesome，预定义了xterm和emacs自启动。 但出现一个问题，进入桌面时xterm和emacs能正确启动，但无法输入汉字。但如果是进入桌面后再启动这两个程序就能正常输入汉字。我估计自启动程序启动时，系统变量还没
<^k^> > 有设置的原因，但一时找不到解决办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-08-11 2 …
<gbqj1986> 图形界面出问题了
<iMadper> abinex: 我买的是asus的赠品
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:前辈听什么音乐呢？
<iMadper> gbqj1986: 用rp-pppoe
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈 转 "七夕快到了，单身的朋友们，赶紧去超市，悄悄往每盒巧克力里塞张纸条：我们分手吧。 "
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 陈奕迅/张学友/谢安琪
<abinex> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 早~
<adam8157> iMadper: 早
<abinex> adam8157: 额
<ZWindL> abinex,  额
<abinex> adam8157: 太损了
<IsoaSFlus>  IsoaSFlus:哎哟我草。。。听人声用tf15真的大丈夫？
<lucky> iMadper: 你这个北方人已经被南方化了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: tf10听人声不行, tf15可以
<iMadper> lucky: 怎讲?
<lucky> iMadper: 因为那三个人都是香港歌手
<IsoaSFlus>  iMadper:2333333tf10和15的单元一模一样的哦前辈
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 咸菜不一样呀
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我知道单元/模具都是一样的. 但是风格趋向完全不同
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: m1和sr80还一样的单元呢
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 声音风格区别也很大
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: sr80刺激, m1懒散
<IsoaSFlus> 线村不一样我知道，风格真的有这么大的区别？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 听过sr80和m1吗? 这俩区别更大
 * IsoaSFlus 还好没决定入tf15
<IsoaSFlus> 我听过的塞子好少的
<IsoaSFlus> 因为我这是小城市
<IsoaSFlus> 没有店
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我是歌德控
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 但是歌德的东西太贵了实在是
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<frozen_2013> hello
<^k^> frozen_2013:点点点.  20:58 
<frozen_2013> 有没有人用过elementryos
 * IsoaSFlus 管他什么牌子，对我口味就行
<lucky> iMadper: tf15有多长
<IsoaSFlus>  lucky:线可以自己换
<iMadper> lucky: 我哪儿知道, 一米多
 * IsoaSFlus 可惜tf10停产了额
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus> 只能收2手了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ue900
<IsoaSFlus> 开学准备入一条
<lucky> iMadper: 还可以换线？
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: ue被收购之后, 就没兴趣了
<iMadper> lucky: 是的.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:我是要入条器乐赛
<IsoaSFlus> 人生感觉我的se425够了
<lucky> iMadper: 高端耳机是不是基本都可以换线的？
<IsoaSFlus> se425大编制器乐不行
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:大多可以
<abinex> adam8157: 你今天在街头看海了没
<abinex> adam8157: 今天不是暴雨了么？
<GODDOG> 买耳机要注意啊
<lucky> iMadper: 擦。m1我淘宝一搜全是手机
<GODDOG> 说不定你还要买个贵的前端
<IsoaSFlus>  GODDOG:。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这不是废话么。。。。
<abinex> GODDOG: 买什么耳机？都是小作坊产品了
<GODDOG> 我的破电脑 boss papa带不起来
<abinex> 不管你买的多贵的产品都是小作坊出来的产品
<abinex> 不管是什么牌子
<GODDOG> IsoaSFlus:  豪 请讲
<lucky> abinex: 你想表明什么
 * IsoaSFlus 我草，看成bose，吓尿了
<lucky> abinex: 小作坊好还是不好?
<abinex> lucky: 我想说很多耳机都是粗制滥造的产品
<iMadper> lucky: 爱丽丝m1
<IsoaSFlus>  GODDOG: 我穷学生一个
<lucky> iMadper: 那个不适合睡觉带
<lucky> abinex: 什么不是
<iMadper> lucky: 睡觉没得选, weston里面找去
<IsoaSFlus>  lucky:tf10笑了
<iMadper> abinex: 你又知道?
<adam8157> abinex: 趟水出的门, 雷特别吓人
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:睡觉上平头塞
<iMadper> abinex: 你知道森海塞尔也是小作坊?
<adam8157> 出门的时候雨停了
<abinex> lucky: 耳机的厂家都是用铁皮弄出来的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也回来没多久
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<abinex> adam8157: 坐快艇了没
<IsoaSFlus> 耳机贵在手工
 * iMadper 大奥!
<adam8157> iMadper: 我们小去的积水最深到小腿肚下沿
<lucky> iMadper: 那你还烧耳机？
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 那你们威武... 我这都没积水
<abinex> iMadper: 几毛钱一条，要什么牌子自己选个
<iMadper> lucky: 啥? 你这没上下文, 突然蹦出这么一句来?!
 * IsoaSFlus 23333
<IsoaSFlus> 大奥笑了
<iMadper> lucky: 我只说, 睡觉塞子选weston的, 别的都没说呀
<lucky> iMadper: 哦。发错了
<abinex> iMadper: 卖到香港然后再销到内地
<lucky> iMadper: 发错人了
<iMadper> abinex: 别扯淡了
<lucky> abinex: 那你还烧耳机？
 * IsoaSFlus 其实小白多好～～～
<abinex> iMadper: 一点也不扯，你知道在哪里的耳机工厂最多么？
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 一点都不好
<IsoaSFlus> 2333
<ZWindL> adam8157, 我们小区外面马路便道上水深过膝盖
<adam8157> ZWindL: 你在哪
 * IsoaSFlus 那种一打一打造出来的
<iMadper> abinex: 你是想说丰泽了?
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 不信你问问，他们个个打心里嫌弃我这种小白
<ZWindL> adam8157, 石家庄
<abinex> iMadper: 在广东的潮阳有个小山村
<iMadper> abinex: 大厂也不少
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:我是用讽刺的语气说的
<abinex> 家家户户都是与加工耳机有关的
<IsoaSFlus> lucky:我说的小白是指ip的配塞
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 就是啊，小白肯本看不懂讽刺语的
<IsoaSFlus>  lucky: lucky:我说的小白是指ip的配塞
<IsoaSFlus> 别误会
<adam8157> iMadper: 明天帮我查查RH的椅子是什么牌子的
<adam8157> iMadper: 有型号最好
<iMadper> adam8157: 行.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要买?
<lucky> IsoaSFlus: 你戳中我软肋了，我对这词太敏感了
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是让你老板买?
<adam8157> iMadper: 多谢. 我住的地方缺把椅子
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我有个小白, 一点儿也不豪
<IsoaSFlus> lucky: .。。
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<lucky> iMadper: 椅子你也懂？
<abinex> adam8157: 现在流行站着办公
<IsoaSFlus>  iMadper:所以我不是说了用讽刺的语气么
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.9.XnwYWt&id=12211591999
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 正品Ergomax人体工学电脑椅子/办公椅 Inspire+ 特价-淘宝网
<abinex> adam8157: 更健康
<lucky> iMadper: 你tm怎么什么都懂
<adam8157> abinex: 这样的话我缺个高桌子
<adam8157> lucky: 土壕对于烧钱很精通
<lucky> adam8157: 你也是土豪
<adam8157> lucky: 我买过什么?
<abinex> adam8157: 找垫子
<iMadper> lucky: 废话, 别的不好说, 耳机这个频道能有比我了解的?!
<Laxtiz> 。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你这个比rh的高端
<abinex> iMadper: 额，你去过耳机工厂了没
<adam8157> iMadper: 所以嫌贵咯
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome中自启动程序无法输入汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447261 使用了awesome，预定义了xterm和emacs自启动。 但出现一个问题，进入桌面时xterm和emacs能正确启动，但无法输入汉字。但如果是进入桌面后再启动这两个程序就能正常输入汉字。我估计自启动程序启动时，系统变量还没有设置的原因，
<^k^> > 但一时找不到解决办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chengliye — 2013-08-11 21:10
<lucky> iMadper: 我说的是椅子，你对这种东西竟然也懂
<iMadper> abinex: 没, 不过我认识不少乐手. 我也知道有不少大厂子, 所以知道你丫全是胡说八道
<frozen_2013> 测试一下。
<abinex> iMadper: 等你去耳机工厂，看耳机是怎么弄出来的再说
<lucky> adam8157: 我才是什么没买过的
<iMadper> abinex: 不用去都知道你丫是胡扯
<abinex> iMadper: 额，好吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦, 你丫真烦!
<IsoaSFlus> abinex:中高端的都是纯手工的了吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是我说你!
<abinex> iMadper: 知道代工么？
<frozen_2013> hello
<adam8157> iMadper: ... 确实嫌贵啊
<frozen_2013> 世界你好。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你丫发椅子, 我不说你什么, 问题是, 哪个show girl 太丑了
<^k^> frozen_2013:点点点.  21:12 
<adam8157> iMadper: ............
<iMadper> adam8157: 大晚上的, 都没撸的性质了
<abinex> 那些品牌都是找小加工厂代工的
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。大热天的撸什么管。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 我tm刚才说了, 大的代工厂也不少!
<IsoaSFlus> abinex:。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 不代工, 自己做的也有
<abinex> iMadper: 你上火了
<lucky> abinex: 他就是喜欢骂人
<abinex> iMadper: 少了，自己做的少
<abinex> iMadper: 无法满足市场需求啊
 * IsoaSFlus 我知道shure在苏州有代工厂
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: shure没必要买. 不需要舞台监听
<IsoaSFlus> se425用户路过
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我宿舍的一个鼓手特别喜欢shure, 不过, 他平时不上台, 不听shure
<abinex> 嗯
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 那哥们是se110的用户
<IsoaSFlus>  iMadper:挺喜欢se425的怎么破
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 去蹭听w4和gr08
<abinex> iMadper: 快把你家的jbl借来用用
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:求蹭听，我5线小乡村
<iMadper> abinex: 自己去买
<abinex> iMadper: 先感受一下
<abinex> iMadper: 觉得好才买
<iMadper> abinex: 别找我
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<abinex> iMadper: 就你有啊
<abinex> iMadper: 别人没买
<iMadper> abinex: 我有不认识你
<abinex> iMadper: 额
 * iMadper tmd, 我还想找贝克汉姆借老婆来用一下呢
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<lucky> iMadper: 你怎么可以这么挤兑人家
<lucky> abinex: momo
<iMadper> lucky: 关你事?
<abinex> iMadper: 捏捏
<lucky> iMadper: 看不惯
<IsoaSFlus>  iMadper: 前辈息怒
<happyaron> freeflying: ovs 的bridge是直接装上就能用吗？
<iMadper> lucky: 渣渣, 那小子一直胡扯骗你, tmd你真不知好歹
 * IsoaSFlus 要想烧，建议上imp3和耳机大家坛
<lucky> iMadper: 他骗不骗我没关系，我什么又都没买，我来这里是聊天的
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不用上, 先去抢银行才行
 * IsoaSFlus 这个话题还是到此为止吧，不要再恶化了  。。。
<lucky> iMadper: 渣渣，tmd我又不是小孩
<iMadper> lucky: 孩子.
<lucky> iMadper: 我只是小白
<abinex> iMadper: 额
 * IsoaSFlus 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 老黑和小白
<iMadper> abinex: 丰达电机厂系日本FOSTER集团旗下之大型日本独资企业。日本FOSTER电机株式会社成立于1949年，是东京证券交易所第一批上市公司之一，也是目前全球最大的扬声器专业制造公司之一。1988年建立番禺丰达电机厂，为海外市场进行出口加工。番禺丰达电机厂现建筑面积约24万平方米，大型厂房16幢，生产从业人员约2.4万人。  这就是你说的, 小代工å
<abinex> iMadper: ？？？？？
<abinex> iMadper: 都是问号
<iMadper> abinex: 森海, akg, bose 的产品不少都是这家代工的, 就在番禺
<abinex> 额，
 * lucky 有谁玩过torcs的?
<abinex> 走了睡觉去
 * IsoaSFlus Rachmaninoff的Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14很棒啊
<lucky> iMadper: 他被你骂走了
<iMadper> lucky: 你怎么知道是我骂走的?
<lucky> iMadper: 我猜的
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 上次是你和我说torcs的吧？
<iMadper> lucky: 我还以为你确定呢... 白高兴了...
<lucky> iMadper: 这都能让你高兴啊
<iMadper> lucky: 骂走一个人, 不值得高兴?!?!?!/
<lucky> iMadper: 你怎么没一点怜悯之心
<adam8157> ... 什么情况
<iMadper> lucky: 你怎么知道我没有怜悯之心?!
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈今晚怎么了
<lucky> iMadper: 我倒觉得那孩子挺可怜的，骂不还嘴
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 我没怎么呀.
<onlylove> 围观
<iMadper> lucky: 那你就去怜悯吧, 干嘛过来管我?
<lucky> onlylove: 上次是不是你和我提torcs的吗？
<onlylove> iMadper你又怎么了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没怎么呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 休息休息, 调整调整
<alvin_rxg> lucky: whut?
<onlylove> lucky: 啥是torcs
<onlylove> iMadper: 把谁骂走了
 * lucky 上次是谁我提着来着
<iMadper> adam8157: 妹子在douban上说感谢xxx陪伴之类的, 我就不开心了...不爽呀
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈睡一觉就好了
<onlylove> lucky: 我记性不好，不知道那东西
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 一会儿吧, 还没去吃哈密瓜呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我也想吃
<lucky> iMadper: 我没管你啊，只是说事
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天买的哈密瓜都很甜
<iMadper> lucky: 你觉得你对而已
 * iMadper 算了算了, 看imdb bottom 100去
<lucky> iMadper: 我没觉得自己对啊，这不和你聊着的嘛，怎么突然变的这么难沟通了
<lucky> NeverForever: 是你？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 13.04更新方式有新的更改变动:分阶段更新? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447262 英文好的看这里: Ubuntu 13.04 Enables Phased Updates – But What Are They? 不行的看这里: (穩定發行版)套件更新的分階段更新 簡介 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-08-
<freeflying> happyaron: 看你用什么版本
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，版本不向前兼容么？
<lucky> alpha080: 还是你？
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似我只需要基本的交换机功能，这样是不是没必要上ovs？
<alpha080> lucky: 什么？
<lucky> alpha080: torcs
<alpha080> lucky: 什么玩意儿？？
<lucky> alpha080: 看来不是你
<alpha080> lucky: 游戏么
<lucky> alpha080: .
<alpha080> lucky: 不是我阿。。。哪个家伙也用这名字阿- -
<alpha080> 都起的这么像机器人了
<lucky> alpha080: 不是，我记不清了
<freeflying> happyaron: 理论上你用linux自己饿bridge也可以做，不过那东西很矬
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • firefox有什么办法下载剪切板中的地址? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447263 firefox有什么办法下载剪切板中的地址? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-11 21:57
<happyaron> freeflying: 没用bridge，有ip forward直接就能用了
<happyaron> freeflying: 如果以后变得太复杂的话就上quagga……
<roylez_> freeflying: 狒狒君
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog_not_here> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 娃
<roylez_> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
 * gfrog_not_here 自己剃头，5分钟搞定。比去理发店效率高多了。
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 技术进步了?
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 以前也不差啊，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 牛逼啊
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 蓉蓉，乃搞定了嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 搞定了啊，transport mode 嘛
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 似乎后来那哥们也整不明白了？
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 是啊
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 到底改了啊，momo
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 后来又配了个ipv6的，然后配置ipip6 tunnel，又是一小悲剧啊。
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 乃在做神马啊。。 这么gaoji
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 折腾啊
<gfrog_not_here> a
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 6over4么？ 好牛
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 4over6啊
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 更牛
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 6over4做过了。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 现在整个网络非常畸形了。。。
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: lol，刚想说这mtu得设成多少。。 咩哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 设成多少啊
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 我是说很多很多header啊，lol
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 貌似我这mtu现在还能有1476
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: 啧啧。
 * gfrog_not_here 退散，爬床。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Wget如何实现多线程（多任务？） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447266 基本需求是：用 wget -i filelist 来获取大批网页源码，然后用正则分析这些源码，并保存分析结果。 但单独运行一个 wget -i filelist 实在太慢，如何实现多线程（多任务）？ 菜鸟一枚，用词不准确的地方多包涵...求大神。 统计信息:
<^k^> > 发表于 由 bluescharp — 2013-08-11 22:18
<GODDOG> 帅气大方
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网为什么不能自动连接，而要sudo ifconfig wlan0 up??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447267 一直都好好的，今天Windows无线网正常，Ubuntu就是找不到无线网，网络图标打叉，无线网开关不管用，肿么办？？？ 执行命令 ifconfig wlan0 up, 好了。可是每次启动都要sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, 很麻烦阿，中
<^k^> > 麼办？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 koolar — 2013-08-11 22:55
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<chenzhiwo> hi!各位。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你最近干嘛去了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠一定是泡上学生妹了
<roylez_> stmsgebjgd: 德国佬
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 你娃要移民大家拿了？
<ak> ?
<ak> 新手请教ubuntu有没有邮件列表
<stmsgebjgd> ak: 要什么游街列表
<hoxily1> ak: 有的
<stmsgebjgd> ak: 论坛不就够了  要是游街列表 还不够你看的呢
<ak> 为什么？
<hoxily1> ak: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-zh
<^k^> hoxily1 ⇪ ti: ubuntu-zh Info Page
<stmsgebjgd> ak: 毛病多的系统 bug报不完的
<ak> stmsgebjgd: 哦。这样啊。
<knownbad> 松鼠肯定上了个熟女，不肯让他下床了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 连打字都不让了
<knownbad> 干活完睡，睡起了干活。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你很羡慕吧
<knownbad> 还好，近来男性荷尔蒙低了些比较没幻想了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你得吃蛇鞭了  :p
<knownbad> 你下马了？
<GODDOG> 这么晚 都不睡
<comphuse> 有安徽电信用户么？求电信猫的配置文件backup！！！刚才手残用超级管理员帐号登录把Wan口配置删掉了，现在没法上网了...
<alvin_rxg> 这还有特殊的地方？不是直接 dhcp 么？
<comphuse> 不是，是PPPOE
<knownbad> 是的，湖北也是。
<knownbad> 连美国加州都是了。
<knownbad> 他妈的，他爹的。
<knownbad> 煮方便面吃去。
<Pudge> 为啥不买个wifi路由完可一切啊
<knownbad> 有啊，但一样非DHCP.
<^k^> 05:09
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 有没有可能用wubi装两个ubuntu 虽然wubi不让 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447273 rt 试着用easybcd。 改文件夹名 再改回去没有用啊 突发奇想 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiegod — 2013-08-12 0:49
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-04
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 开发android时，eclipse闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462626 鼠标悬停在任意代码上，一般这个时候会自动出现提示，可是今天，我鼠标移上去，还没提示，eclipse就闪退了，系统是ubuntu14.041,折腾了好久都没解决，坑啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 BreezeDust — 2014-08-04 0:24
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新版 Skype 4.3 for Linux 可以直接從 Ubuntu 12.04 / 14.04 套件庫安裝 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462632 安裝方法 參閱 viewtopic.php?p=3097907#p3097907 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-08-04 8:16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上如何使用郵箱客戶端去接收發送outlook exchange 郵件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462633 最近打算將工作機換成ubuntu系統，但是問題是 如何配置一個郵箱的客戶端去接收發送郵件，手裏的信息只知道SMTP的地址，其他信息一無所知。 現在工作機用的是outlook 2010.
<^k^>  ─> 求教怎麼轉到ubuntu上？ 用wine的話就算了，機器配置不怎麼好。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 f39516046 — 2014-08-0 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有没有推荐的云存储服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462634 Ubuntu One去了， Dropbox被废了。。。 大家现在在用哪个云存储服务？Windows于LInux都能用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2014-08-04 9:06
<imtxc> happyaron, freeflying , onlylove 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14999.html 金钱的奴隶 : 约瑟夫是一名战俘,有人用10枚金币把他赎了出来,还把女儿嫁给他,外加100枚金币的嫁妆。但是约瑟夫得到的是一个泼妇,她经常拿这件事嘲笑他。于是约瑟夫感慨地说:"我确实是战俘,有人用10枚金币给我赎回了自由,可是又
<^k^>  ─> 让我当了100权金币的奴隶！ "
<RainFlying>  恨死 NGFF 了
<happyaron> imtxc: 早
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 别闹
<imtxc> 没有妹子啊我
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<happyaron> 没有闹啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> 尼玛一个小时才到公司。
<imtxc> happyaron: 小事儿，在公司新地址附近再买一套房子呗
<RainFlying>  imtxc  拜见妹子壕  happyaron 拜见蓉 DD
<imtxc> RainFlying: ...
<happyaron> imtxc: 我没房，也买不起房
<RainFlying>  happyaron 啥 直接在公司附近买下一个小区啊
<happyaron> 买不起啊 TAT
<RainFlying>  昨天我的伪 MacBook Pro 发飙了。   https://clbin.com/ewzMvl.png
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ image/png
 * iMadper 难
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕啥事这么难
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统安装好后，其它都OK。但是进入终端后，想查看某文件夹时，却提示找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462637 安装好系统后，进入终端，想查看下documents文件夾下的資料，用LS可以顯示出來DOCUMENTS等一些文件夾，用CD進入DOCUMENTS時，就提示說的不到該文件夾。但是
<^k^>  ─> 如果是自己在終端里建的文件夾，又可以進入。不明白是什麼原因造成的。好郁悶！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 壕啥事儿这么难
<iMadper> happyaron: bug不会验证, 重现不出来呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 重现不出bug来
<imtxc> iMadper: 让QA重现啊，不然不修
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就是qa呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 修当然不用我修了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有内核开发来修
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，辣就找dev啊，丫不修就不报了，给丫埋个雷
<iMadper> imtxc: 客户报的呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 已经报上去了呀.
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> 这就不好踢了
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀...
<happyaron> 加油加油
 * imtxc 刚才已经踢走了4个bug了。。。。。
<wangli> iMadper, 你怎么前面有绿色
<wangli> iMadper, 看起来好厉害的样子
<iMadper> wangli: 什么绿色, 什么破客户端?!
<iMadper> wangli: 换一个
<iMadper> wangli: 就烦绿色的
<wangli> iMadper, 就是一个绿色点
<freeflying> iMadper: 妈蛋，在这郊区，还被贴条了
<qiao> wangli: 那叫帽子。。
<qiao> wangli: 人家 iMadper 都是有帽子的人。。
<wangli> iMadper, 感觉带绿色的能把你T掉
<wangli> qiao,
<wangli> qiao, 小心他把你t掉
<qiao> wangli: 他不会闲的没事干这个的。。
<eexp> 突然发现一个奇迹。某文件编码变成gb2312的。只gvim和git push操作过，谁想得出是啥环节
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 多少钱?
<iMadper> wangli: 能t
<iMadper> eexp: 绝对是vim的.
<iMadper> eexp: git hook没人这么脑残
<eexp> 咋可能//
<iMadper> wangli: 我最近只t过 qiao
<iMadper> qiao: 首席有好消息没?
<wangli> iMadper, 赞
<qiao> iMadper: 没有，老板出差～
<iMadper> qiao: 又出去了
<qingfeng> eexp: git log有修改記錄沒？
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，两周。
<eexp> 当然修改过，gvim动了，肯定push。
<eexp> 周五变的。
<eexp> 真怀疑是github了。
<iMadper> qiao: 我去...
<iMadper> qiao: 请参考zliu
<qiao> iMadper: 已参考～
<eexp> * 05ad232 - (HEAD, origin/master, origin/HEAD, master) (6 分钟前) mkd.css编码居然改变了？
<eexp> * d7c58ba - (3 天前) lighttpd.html.cgi
<eexp> 我说今天cgi突然不加载css了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 200
<iMadper> qiao: 也可以叫 liuhangbin 粗来现身说法
<freeflying> iMadper: uefi only的usb咋做
<iMadper> freeflying: dd if=your.img of=your-usb-device
<qiao> iMadper: 改天找他聊聊～
<wangli> iMadper, freeflying 同问
<iMadper> wangli: 还没搞定呢?
<wangli> iMadper, 在等
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是hybrid的，有些uefi的机器不认
<wangli> freeflying, hybird有什么讲究么
<iMadper> freeflying: skip=512
<iMadper> freeflying: 跳过mbr
<iMadper> freeflying: 能从u盘启动, 因为读取了它的mbr. 跳过去就是了
<wangli> freeflying, iMadper, 听上去有道理
<iMadper> freeflying: 反正gpt不认mbr的
<eexp> iMadper: 你有撺掇别人抛弃grub?
<iMadper> eexp: 没有呀... 他们一上来就问我怎么弄
<eexp> 现在好了。有uefi的问题，都问你。 iMadper  lol
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你推销哪个loader?
<eexp> 听说你吧 imtxc 收服了
<Destine> iMadper: 抛弃 grub 的话用什么？
<iMadper> yunfan: efi boot manager.
<iMadper> Destine: efi boot manager. 固件直接起kernel.
<iMadper> Destine: 叫efi stub
<eexp> iMadper: 你到底搞清楚efi没，咋没见你写一个教程。
<Destine> iMadper: 等你写教程。
<eexp> Destine: 都几个月了，他都没写。
<eexp> 天天吹。
<eexp> 该骂
<RainFlying>  我用 Clover 引导
<iMadper> eexp: 没得可写呀, 都是最简单的
<Destine> 老 x200 用户表示至今仍然是 mbr ，efi 的完全不明白。
<RainFlying>  可以引导 Windows 和 OS X ， Linux 也毫无压力应该。
<eexp> iMadper: 写5行可以吧
<RainFlying>  我硬盘 GPT，上面装了 Windows 8.1 和 OS X 10.9.4
<wangli> iMadper, 赶快写吧
<eexp> RainFlying: lin下曾经没efi文件的呢
<iMadper> wangli: 你手握lxiang的文档, 还找我要资料?
<RainFlying>  eexp: 那都是曾多少的经了啊
<wangli> iMadper, 没有一秒时间看
<eexp> 也没多久吧。lol
<iMadper> Destine: 那你得比我活得久
<wangli> iMadper, bug称善
<wangli> 成山
<RainFlying>  eexp  一直都可以，只是默认不会写到 EFI 区，要自己去搞而已。
 * eexp 其实只一个系统的，没劲折腾，搞出一个新问题。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 要编译的时候EFI_STUB=yes 的
<WL_mutou> 额
<WL_mutou> 好像一直在折腾
<yunfan> iMadper: 那只是个类型 我说具体的loader
<iMadper> yunfan: efi boot manager就是个loader
<iMadper> yunfan: 直接配置这个loader就可以直接启动你的linux或者windows
<onlylove> java的包是个啥……
<onlylove> yunfan: efi那东西的概念，就是用个100M大小的fat32分区，替代512字节的MBR
<iMadper> Destine: eexp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - ArchWiki
<iMadper> Destine: eexp: 乃们要的教程.
<onlylove> Destine: eexp他这明显偷懒
<onlylove> yunfan: 你用selenium的时候，用没用过takescreencapture这个包
<eexp> 今天才知道全称。lol Unified Extensible Firmware Interface
<eexp> nnnd 这么多步骤，看死人的。你说只几句。 iMadper
<eexp> 还有 Using GRUB
<happyaron> EFI好样的
<happyaron> 就是恶心了点。lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 就是实现差了点
<iMadper> happyaron: 设计上, 除了两处明显缺陷, 别的都还好
<happyaron> 嗯。
<iMadper> eexp: 挑有用的看...
<imtxc> 对
<eexp> 给我一个convert_grub_to_uefi.bash
<eexp> imtxc: 对屁，你写一个几句的来。
<imtxc> eexp: 我是说 uefi 不好玩
<eexp> 。。
<imtxc> 我还是没有在 grub 里面引导起来 efi 的win7, 开机要进win还得按F12
<eexp> 咋还grub， iMadper 之前是说不要grub的
<iMadper> eexp: 要grub也行. 不过我不要grub.
<wangli> iMadper, 走，吃饭去了
<eexp> 不要grub的，才有兴趣啊
<iMadper> eexp: 不过我现在没有用efi呀, 我用的是legacy + grub的. 我的hp笔记本的firmware bug太多
<iMadper> wangli: 恩.
<iMadper> wangli: 你先去吧
<wangli> iMadper, 好的
<iMadper> 现在efi的owner 是 wangli 呀, 你们有efi的问题, 都去问 wangli
<eexp> wangli: iMadper 的新基友？
<iMadper> eexp: 我同事
<eexp> roylez: 出来下
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有  我只是要抓ajax内容而已
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 桌面定制自己的LiveCD http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462640 我想把现有的Ubuntu系统制作成LiveCd，该怎么操作？ 或者更改原版livecd的语言和软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 Evil-WW — 2014-08-04 12:00
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 已经安装win8，再安装ubuntu12.05安装时显示只有整个硬盘识别不了已安装系统和分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462641 我怀疑是安装win8时候的问题，原来也是安装win8，安装unbuntu完全没问题，这次用老毛桃安装win8多了一个350M的主分区显示内容是系统，注册表什么
<^k^>  ─> 的，大神能不重装系统就让我能安装上ubuntu吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 新手看天 — 2014-08-04 12:24
<hamo> iMadper: 微信审核企业用户居然要300人刀，然后每3年审核一次
<iMadper> hamo: 赚的不算多呀
<iMadper> hamo: 太多不入流的小公司了嘛. 要筛掉他们
<perr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7948454/
<perr> 重定位表项后为何会加个偏移?
 * iMadper 饿了
 * hamo 我也饿了
<perr> 都几点了,这才吃.
<perr>  
<perr>  
<perr>  
 * hamo 饿了
 * hamo 真饿了
<iMadper> hamo: 吃啥?
<hamo> iMadper: 呵呵谷？
<iMadper> hamo: 呵呵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装搜狗后Fcitx主窗口消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462642 自从去年正式用上ubuntukylin，从来没有看到过输入法的主窗口，还以为这系统就是这样的风格，仅仅显示一个任务栏的托盘图标。 这几天在新手区翻了翻，发现有的人竟然截图显示有输入法的主窗口！ 我一
 * onlylove 被{}绕晕了
<onlylove> hamo: 你那啥地方，还有和合谷可以吃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有关机动画，却没有开机动画。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462643 用“附加驱动”安装显卡驱动后，不显示开关机动画。据说大家都这样，也就算是正常的。 最近从NVIDIA官网下载最新驱动，手动安装。 一开始的几次开关机都显示动画，可是后来，有时候（某次开机
<imtxc> 呵呵谷是啥
<leeeee> ;-)
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃不知道和合谷？
<leeeee> 没劲
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃不知道和合谷？
<iMadper> qiao: 没吃饱
<onlylove> leeeee: 找点劲爆的话题？
<iMadper> qiao: 不开心
<qiao> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> 那是啥
<onlylove> leeeee: 乃怎么看天涯上那个文章，说中国男人配不上中国女人那个
<iMadper> qiao: 你啥时候请客吃饭?
<onlylove> g 和合谷
<qiao> 你过来，我请你吃饭～
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个快餐店
<onlylove> imtxc: 中式快餐
<iMadper> qiao: 大董
<iMadper> qiao: 别的不吃
<imtxc> 哦啊
<iMadper> qiao: 等你晋升
<qiao> iMadper: 大董 ？
<onlylove> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6611340.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 和合谷_百度百科
<qiao> iMadper: 什么东东。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 会java不
<iMadper> qiao: 烤鸭
<qiao> iMadper: 我看看。
<imtxc> onlylove: 不会 fw java guru iMadper
<hamo> iMadper: 拜java guru
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper不是就会C和perl么？
<leeeee> 为什么啊
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc说你是java guru，你怎么看
<iMadper> onlylove: 你竟然信这种蛇精病?
<onlylove> leeeee: 因为中国女人外观精致，男的土里土气甚至萎缩，站在一起不般配啊
<leeeee> 我没看天涯，但是貌似看过类似新闻，意思就是中国男的不修边幅什么的吧
<qiao> iMadper: 好～
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是顺口问问
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以问你怎么看呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你说的那个java guru说你蛇精病
<imtxc> 瞎说
<leeeee> 感觉这种事情么，还好吧，女同志本来就爱美
<imtxc> 女同志？
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是: 女的
<imtxc> 听起来有点意思唉，继续继续
<onlylove> imtxc: 想多了
<hamo> iMadper: guru?
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<leeeee> 黑毛哥
<imtxc> onlylove: 你发的那个百科里面的那张图片很有诱惑力啊
<^k^> onlylove: 和合谷 not defined.
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去吃过，还可以
<imtxc> onlylove: 西二旗这种地方估计没有
<leeeee> 还是看我的书比较靠谱
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过现在满满的伤心的回忆，提起和合谷
 * imtxc 还是找找好吃的泡面要紧
<hamo> imtxc: 西二旗城铁那里有差不多的
<onlylove> imtxc: 叫度娘外卖啊
<hamo> imtxc: 红烧牛肉面
<imtxc> hamo: 哪家
<imtxc> hamo: 辉煌下面？
 * adam8157 什么什么?
<hamo> imtxc: 不是，西二旗城铁
<imtxc> 当当里个当当
<hamo> imtxc: 辉煌下面有几个馆子还不错
<iMadper> 你们都下馆子的?
<iMadper> 这么有钱?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你跟 hamo 谁有钱呀?
<imtxc> iMadper: 快餐盒嘛，端路边吃
<hamo> iMadper: 你有
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 饿.
<iMadper> hamo: 我都吃不饱了...
 * iMadper 衣不蔽体食不果腹
<hamo> iMadper: 说的就跟我能吃饱似的
<iMadper> hamo: 你没有吃饱吗??!!
<hamo> iMadper: 必然没有啊
<hamo> iMadper: 我每次吃这个都不饱
<onlylove> adam8157: 这边研究西二旗有啥好吃的泡面，没你啥事情
<imtxc> 说的就跟我吃午饭了似的
 * adam8157 讨厌西二旗
 * imtxc 讨厌西二旗
<hamo> imtxc: 听说你在启明星辰？
<imtxc> 不要瞎说
<onlylove> 这群讨厌的骗子，欺负官网被墙了，整天拿些没营养的东西骗点击
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: selenium文档
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> 买点吃的去
<onlylove> imtxc: 看不懂，完全看不懂，靠，官网给的referance模模糊糊的
<hamo> onlylove: 问问菊苣 iMadper 啊
<onlylove> hamo: 喵的，才被 imtxc骗了，你又想骗我，深井冰
<hamo> iMadper: 搞不定了，扔给 adam8157 他们组这些高手了
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, 赞同.
<adam8157> hamo: 我一看就怂了 iMadper
<iMadper> hamo: adam8157 确实是高手.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我直接怂了
<iMadper> hamo: 你很明智.
<hamo> iMadper: +2^32 -1
<iMadper> hamo: 刚才 adam8157 有说话吗? 我屏蔽他了, 什么都看不到呀
<hamo> iMadper: 没说吧
<hamo> iMadper: 我也没看到
<iMadper> hamo: 恩.
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> 谁
<iMadper> 神马?
<imtxc> 吗但，最喜欢的辣条没有了
<iMadper> 神马情况
<imtxc> 大声了啥
<imtxc> 发生
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己看看就好，说出来会有安全问题
<hamo> onlylove: 太董事了
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> freeflying: nnn
<freeflying> 我现在每天喝5-6杯黑咖啡
<imtxc> 黑咖啡？
<imtxc> iMadper: 除了糖，有啥甜的可以冲水喝的好喝的东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 蜂蜜
<imtxc> 全脂的奶粉好贵
<hamo> freeflying: 这么大剂量的咖啡因没问题？
<hamo> imtxc: 木糖醇
<iMadper> imtxc: 罗汉果
<adam8157> hamo: 六杯浓缩也就不到两罐红牛而已
 * iMadper 想喝雀巢三合一速溶咖啡
<hamo> adam8157: 每天喝两罐红牛没问题呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 我受不了
 * iMadper 要不要黑呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 不过无损健康
<imtxc> 你们每天喝两罐红牛啊？
 * imtxc 过节啥的才喝
<iMadper> 红牛是啥?
<iMadper> 最多喝葡萄适
<hamo> g 红牛
<hamo> iMadper: 葡萄适是啥？
<iMadper> hamo: 没文化!
<iMadper> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3112034.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 葡萄适_百度百科
<hamo> iMadper: 喝这么大剂量的葡萄糖没问题？
<iMadper> hamo: 又不是注射...
<imtxc> 这货没有红牛的功能吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去看看地铁里面葡萄适的广告嘛
<imtxc> 好吧，没试过别的
<iMadper> imtxc: 白兰氏 鸡精
<^k^> iMadper: define:红牛 这是一个消歧义页，羅列了有相同或相近的标题，但內容不同的条目。 如果您是通过 某條目的内部链接而转到本页，希望您能協助修正该處的内部链接，將它指向正确 ...
<hamo> iMadper: 喝这么大剂量的鸡精没问题？
<iMadper> hamo: 原来红牛是个消歧义页呀...
<iMadper> hamo: 没问题吧?
<^k^> hamo: 红牛 这是一个消歧义页，羅列了有相同或相近的标题，但內容不同的条目。 如果您是通过 某條目的内部链接而转到本页，希望您能協助修正该處的内部链接，將它指向正确 ...
<imtxc> 增强持续战斗力绝对好使
<adam8157> imtxc: 瞎说
<imtxc> 关键时刻，估计葡萄糖和鸡精都顶不住
<hamo> imtxc: 关键时刻？
<imtxc> 说了过节啥的时候才喝嘛
<hamo> imtxc: 关键时刻，红牛也顶不住吧，得蓝色逍遥丸
<imtxc> 蓝丸不至于
<iMadper> 转: 鸡精，一喝就吐，马上又精神 -=此贴发送自[iphone]=-
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过鸡精听名字比蓝色丸直观
<imtxc> 或许是听了名字之后的心理作用？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你已经这么虚了....
 * hamo 鸡精？
 * hamo 鸡 精？
 * hamo 蓝色逍遥丸
<iMadper> hamo: 一看你就没少吃
<hamo> iMadper: 如何看出？
<imtxc> msn 还活着？
<Guest29925> adam8157: 我要不要剁手来张signature？
<iMadper> hamo: 成天念叨这几个字...
<iMadper> Guest29925: 我家有菜刀
<adam8157> Guest29925: 来, 真心有用
<adam8157> Guest29925: 而且没损失, 不算剁手
<adam8157> Guest29925: 你的白金才是剁手
<imtxc> 啥
<Guest29925> adam8157: 你拿到额度多少？我看看额度值不值得我下手。
<imtxc> 好好的干嘛 guest
<iMadper> adam的卡, 都是无限卡
<Guest29925> imtxc: 我的还没有time out。。。
<adam8157> Guest29925: 共享额度啊, 我招商50K, 临额加上110K
<Guest29925> adam8157: 我没有招行的卡。
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 对了，那天说的那个刷卡器，不能玩9积分
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<Guest29925> adam8157: 50k的话，可以考虑剁一个。
 * hamo 壕字刷起来啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕
<Guest29925> adam8157: 我的都分在不同的银行，不共享额度。
<adam8157> Guest29925: 你首卡肯定没这么多
<iMadper> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> Guest29925: 我估计你首卡20K左右
<adam8157> Guest29925: 15-20K
<freeflying> imtxc: 估计就不能啊，不然得中信还不亏死啊
<freeflying> hamo: 不知道啊
<Guest29925> adam8157: 哦，我确实在招行没有卡。
<freeflying> iMadper: 咋能知道uefi 的bootloader是32位还是64位呢
<Guest29925> adam8157: 15k可能就不想要了。买着买着就没有了。
<hamo> freeflying: 看启动项的名字
<hamo> iMadper: 是呗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 唯一的办法就是: 背下来 . 64位
<imtxc> 。
<Guest29925> adam8157: 要不你踢下我，我就可以重新上了。
<Guest29925> adam8157: 给你一个踢我的机会哦~
<adam8157> Guest29925: 额度长起来很快的
<imtxc> 干的漂亮
<imtxc> 老看不见 guest 在说啥，很诡异
<freeflying> hamo: 我要知道的时bootloader的
<freeflying> iMadper: window自己显示是32位得
<iMadper> freeflying: bootloader是多少位的, windows能显示?
<Destine> 好啦。
<iMadper> freeflying: 你是想说微软的bootloader还是efi的bootloader?
<freeflying> iMadper: 肯定不会显示的吧
<adam8157> Destine: 收到短信了?
<freeflying> iMadper: efi的
<Destine> adam8157: pidgin对nick的支持还真是差。。。
<Destine> 额。。。看见了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的理解是, efi firmware直接帮你把cpu设置到64位模式了.
<adam8157> Destine: 我说短信
<Destine> adam8157: 还可以这么推荐。
<adam8157> Destine: .
<Destine> adam8157: 你要白金么？
<adam8157> Destine: 哪家银行?
<Destine> adam8157: 你。。。想要哪家。。。？
<adam8157> Destine: 中行emv白金, 可惜要搬砖
<adam8157> Destine: 我现在是无业游民 办不来新卡
<Destine> adam8157: http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/201401/t20140128_2873166.html
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ 凤凰知音国航中银白金卡
<adam8157> Destine: 没砖, 无业游民, 办不来
<Destine> adam8157: 可以。。。拼个爹？
<adam8157> Destine: 其实有砖, 懒得
<adam8157> Destine: 有signature就够了
<Destine> adam8157: 我总觉得15k，就不那么想要了。
<Destine> adam8157: 挺容易刷爆的。
<Destine> adam8157: 50k就比较合适一点。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你办那么卡毛用啊
<adam8157> Destine: 1, 要养, 几个月就涨了 2, visa你咋刷爆 3, signature! 4, 招商看电影买一送一
<adam8157> freeflying: 就两张, 还共享额度
<Destine> adam8157: 哦，对，visa。
<freeflying> adam8157: 中信的给我得80k得额度，我打算让它给我降到20k
<adam8157> freeflying: 我有自制力...
<Destine> adam8157: 几个月会长么？我前两张都没有长。。。
<Destine> freeflying: 我也有自制力~
<freeflying> adam8157: 我也有啊，但万一丢卡，盗刷啥的就亏大了
<adam8157> Destine: 我从3K学生卡涨到50K的
<Destine> adam8157: 没有过3k的。。。
<Destine> adam8157: 哦，有过一张奇葩500的，没开，当书签了。
<Destine> freeflying: 不会啊，丢卡前48小时都是免赔的。
<freeflying> Destine: 天朝的承诺还是小心为好啊
<eexp> adam8157: 咋看电影，可以买一送一？
<freeflying> adam8157: 我的世界卡现在唯一的羊毛就是机场免费停车48小时，其它没用啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 盗刷没理由你来接受损失
<Destine> adam8157: 我的交行都被我拿来吃呷哺了，100返50.
<adam8157> freeflying: 考虑损失的话, 1K我都接受不了
<adam8157> freeflying: 招商可以实时手动调整可用额度
<adam8157> eexp: 刷招商 买一送一啊 北京是这样
<onlylove> Destine: 交行还有这好处？
<freeflying> adam8157: 先申请个最低的，然后再往高了得申请
<onlylove> Destine: 我就知道招行有个周五消费
<Destine> onlylove: 对。每月2次，都被我吃了。
<onlylove> Destine: 哦，交行的周五……打错了
<Destine> onlylove: 招行的我不清楚哎。
<adam8157> freeflying: 手动调整可用, 不是固定额度
<Destine> onlylove: 哦。
 * adam8157 忙
<eexp> adam8157: 不是取消了？短期吧
<hamo> iMadper: 对了，你那公众号啥名字？
<iMadper> hamo: aipe?
<iMadper> hamo: 忘了
<adam8157> eexp: 北京长期
<iMadper> 为毛要用realtek....
<iMadper> Destine: 交行吃呷哺能便宜?
 * iMadper 马上申
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 电视盒子如何刷ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462645 家里电视盒子因为广电总局的禁令废掉了，基本啥也没法看 于是果断拆了 发现上面还有个可以装TF卡的位置 处理器上写着A12 内存目测是256或者是512 只有一个USB2.0接口 不知能不能刷ARM版的ubuntu 用电脑摄像头
<^k^>  ─> 拍的： 2014-08-04-140234.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluek404 — 2014-08-04 14:36
 * adam8157 目前尚未吃过呷浦呷浦
 * happyaron 忽悠外国友人中
<iMadper> adam8157: 你就没吃过人均3000rmb以下的吃的吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 用reltek帮忙改进那egg ache的驱动
<iMadper> happyaron: 小dd你好.
<Destine> iMadper: 能，但是我不知道这个活动能有多久啊。
<happyaron> iMadper: 大土豪好
<iMadper> Destine: .. 那就.. 算了
<iMadper> happyaron: 带他们吃大董?
<Destine> iMadper: 什么微信？
<iMadper> Destine: 红帽微信
<happyaron> iMadper: 在考虑要不要羲和雅苑
<iMadper> happyaron: 那地方人均300吧/
<Destine> iMadper: 哦，那就不去掺和了。
<adam8157> happyaron: 烤鸭还是大董吧
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏了
<freeflying> iMadper: 还有毛毛微信啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 炫耀
<adam8157> iMadper: pi
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏的
<adam8157> iMadper: pi
<freeflying> iMadper: 有C社的没啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 绝对的
<adam8157> iMadper: pi
<iMadper> adam8157: 绝对的
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有.
<happyaron> iMadper adam8157 o
<happyaron> iMadper adam8157 主要是现在看能不能坑到老板出钱呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 颐和雅苑特tmd的贵.
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是你请呀???!!
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟jon去过两次了
<adam8157> iMadper: 羲和雅苑
<freeflying> Destine: 有啥便宜的咖啡豆推荐的
<iMadper> adam8157: 别跟我说, 跟 aron说, 他做的破输入法
<adam8157> iMadper: xi和yi你不分, 赖谁?
<happyaron> iMadper: 破输入法怎么了
<Destine> freeflying: 你喜欢什么口味的，偏酸偏苦？
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU1NjE
<^k^> ⇪ t: [Phoronix] 32-bit UEFI Support Proposed For Ubuntu Linux
<freeflying> Destine: 偏苦得
<freeflying> Destine: 要物美价廉的
<freeflying> ：）
<iMadper> ...羲和雅苑 ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 破输入法还在犯愁这周能不能发新版
<iMadper> happyaron: 别发布了
<adam8157> 我要中度烘培的, 略酸的
<Destine> freeflying: 我也喜欢偏苦的，曼特宁一辈子党。。。
<Destine> adam8157: 和酸的一边儿去，我不知道。
 * iMadper 泡茶去
<adam8157> Destine: 略略略酸的
<happyaron> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 懒得更新
<iMadper> happyaron: 又有更新强迫症
<happyaron> iMadper: apt-get dist-upgrade 就好了
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以最好是你们就别发布了
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> dist...
<iMadper> 别闹
<happyaron> iMadper: 那里面有当当壕期待已久的新词
<freeflying> Destine: 有性价比高的豆子不
<Destine> freeflying: cafetown的应该还可以。
<Destine> freeflying: 我爱曼特宁啊我爱曼特宁~~~
<adam8157> happyaron: 日期：2014-06-16 没发布啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我发现论烧, Destine 比我还在行
<happyaron> adam8157: 还没发呢，被QA又拍回了好几次。
<Destine> iMadper: 我烧啥了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你谦虚了
<freeflying> Destine: 推荐豆子，请你喝咖啡
<iMadper> adam8157: 我啥咖啡/信用卡都不懂, 土包子一个
<Destine> freeflying: 你们家有好壶嘛。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 我有全自动咖啡机
<freeflying> Destine: jura的
<Destine> freeflying: 我想要个胶囊的机器，又觉得挺浪费的。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 频道第一壕
<Destine> freeflying: 壕。
<onlylove> freeflying: 好壶才能配好豆子
<Destine> adam8157: 凤舞祥云，便宜，酸，还算能喝。
<freeflying> onlylove: 那是蛋疼的玩法，我的时全自动的机器，除了不能烘焙生豆子
<happyaron> freeflying: 好机配好豆，好豆配好壕。
<onlylove> freeflying: 好机配好豆，好豆配好壕。
<freeflying> Destine: 你量少可以上胶囊
<onlylove> iMadper: 土包子掩饰不了你壕的身份
<hamo> freeflying: 你用U盘启动你的机子，就知道你efi的版本了
<hamo> freeflying: 频道第一壕
<Destine> 木有efi。哦，新的有了，但是没管。。。
<Destine> freeflying: 我买不起，你才是壕。
<onlylove> 我的新机器还在京东库里
<onlylove> 因为没给钱，人不给我
<freeflying> Destine: 胶囊机几百块，你买不起？
<Destine> freeflying: 我就是觉得自己买了也不会用很多次。。。
<Destine> freeflying: 其实我觉得可比可得速溶蛮好。。。
<adam8157> 胶囊或者法式, 全自动的退散
<freeflying> Destine: 所以你时候胶囊机
<Destine> adam8157: 我有个法压壶。。。
 * onlylove 求推荐做工好的手机
<adam8157> Destine: 你还真是烧...
<Destine> onlylove: 华为，真的还可以。。。
<Destine> adam8157: 我哪有！
<freeflying> Destine: 不灵啊，我很久前用过
<freeflying> onlylove: 华为
<onlylove> Destine: 我手里的用了一年多，侧面电源经常不好用
<Destine> onlylove: 咦，木有过，iphone好用挺多年了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 华为都不行的话上肾系爪机吧。
 * adam8157 最近缺烤面包机, 打蛋器, 刀叉, 求送
<Destine> adam8157: 你。。。看smzdm去。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你要的时热风烘箱
<onlylove> happyaron: 肾系列也就4S目前看的下
<freeflying> adam8157: 一般得烤箱入不了你的法眼
<onlylove> Destine: 你看壕如adam居然求送
<happyaron> onlylove: 5c
<onlylove> Destine: 果然越有钱越不舍得花钱
<Destine> onlylove: 我也要。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 花 57 把招行额度买成 6w，然后招行会送你一套系餐具四件套
<onlylove> happyaron: 塑料感太重
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就4s吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 还不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 等着看6
<happyaron> onlylove: 我能六儿子了。
<happyaron> 我等六儿子
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行现金分期送4件套
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实是想买水果硬件……但是不要ios
<Destine> freeflying: 你看吧，我觉得cafetown的就还可以，曼特宁~
<happyaron> onlylove: 从了吧童鞋
<imtxc> 肾机做工靠谱？
<adam8157> imtxc: link?
<happyaron> imtxc: 肾机做工靠谱
<freeflying> Destine: 淘宝店？
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠谱
<imtxc> tieba.baidu.com/p/3166596174
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【现金分期周年庆】只要你敢分，我就敢送！_小招e栈吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<imtxc> adam8157: ^^
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是我不想要ios，所以在看sony
<Destine> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.1R0mLP&id=31835177&ns=1#detail
<^k^> Destine: ⇪ CafeTown咖啡小镇 苏门答腊曼特宁咖啡豆原装进口 现磨咖啡粉454g-淘宝网 价格:128.00
<imtxc> 就图片里面那个
<imtxc> 我擦，活动过期了
<freeflying> Destine: 他们还卖蓝山啊
<freeflying> Destine: 以后别去他们家了，国内就没真的蓝山吧
<Destine> freeflying: 没有，买不到，一般都是蓝山blend。
<Destine> freeflying: 你看蓝山干嘛，又不买。
<adam8157> imtxc: 2014年7月14日-7月18日 礼品共计10000套，兑完即止。
<imtxc> 好像是完了。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 不等肾机6么
<happyaron> imtxc: 不买肾6，考虑买六儿子。
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的手机坏了？
<Destine> freeflying, 你不是喜欢偏苦的嘛？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没坏，侧面电源键经常不灵
<onlylove> imtxc: 不爽了
<adam8157> Destine: 法压壶好像不贵的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 又懒得拆开……所以……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我估计拆开换个还能用的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<Destine> adam8157, 哪是不贵，法压壶超便宜。
<freeflying> Destine: 是啊
<Destine> freeflying, 那就曼特宁啊，不要蓝山，我从来都没喜欢过蓝山。
 * hamo 土豪们
 * Destine 是穷人。
<freeflying> Destine: 我每天这么多，是不是该考虑低因的
 * happyaron 土豪们
<Destine> freeflying, 多少？超过3杯吧？
<freeflying> Destine: 5-6
 * iMadper 你们都是土豪, 就我是土鳖土匪土包子土拨鼠
<Destine> freeflying, 必须低因。
<Destine> iMadper, 土拨鼠的衣服舒服。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是妹子壕
<iMadper> Destine: exofficio的舒服.. 但是不解释...
<iMadper> Destine: marmot在舒适度上不是很强
<iMadper> s/解释/结实/
<Destine> iMadper, windshirt真是冬天出门神器。
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 小dd
<happyaron> iMadper: 话说你昨天cook成啥样啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 后来我爸下厨, 我就打下手来的... 我做饭很多年了呀, 很平常的事呀
<Destine> freeflying, 你每天5,6杯，还不低因，你老婆不管的啊。。。
<hamo> iMadper: 土拨鼠也是土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: 一年总得做一两百次吧
<freeflying> Destine: 她不管啊
<iMadper> Destine: 冬天我都直接羽绒服...
<iMadper> hamo: 我是土鳖
<hamo> iMadper: 煮面蒸米饭都算上了吧
<iMadper> hamo: 土匪
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是补偿么。lol
<iMadper> hamo: 蒸米饭还得炒菜呀. 煮面条还得打卤啊
<Destine> iMadper, windshirt又轻又挡风。。。
<hamo> g windshirt
<iMadper> Destine: 但是, 不保暖呀
<iMadper> Destine: 就是个轻量软壳而已呀
<iMadper> Destine: 能在北京过冬???
<^k^> hamo: windshirt Topping the charts year after year, the "Original" wind-blocking DriClime |Windshirt| keeps knocking it out of the park. Featuring bi-component wicking, mesh pit ...
<iMadper> Destine: 你出门就轿车除外...
<hamo> iMadper: 跟我想到一起了
<Destine> iMadper, 能啊，我觉得上下班足够了。
<Destine> hamo, iMadper 我是地铁党。
<adam8157> iMadper: 求推荐
<iMadper> adam8157: OR的羽绒服. stp上面很便宜.
<iMadper> Destine: 我现在最喜欢便宜大碗的OR
<hamo> g OR
 * hamo 发现我好土鳖
<Destine> iMadper, 我。。。我。。。我还是喜欢女生的衣服。。。
 * adam8157 哥的EMV还没到
<Destine> iMadper, 那些都蛮丑的。
<mikecao> 你们都这么土豪。。
<mikecao> adam8157, EMV是啥
<adam8157> mikecao: 饿吗哇
<^k^> hamo: OR Sep 10, 2013 |...| |Outdoor Research| creates innovative, functional outdoor gear and clothing for hiking, climbing, skiing, and paddling using GORE-TEX, Pertex, ...
<iMadper> Destine: 在没看到pata的衣服之前, 永远不要说其他牌子的衣服丑.
<adam8157> hamo: 这人谁啊, 就说了个名字
<hamo> adam8157: steve
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥的
<iMadper> adam8157: hamo 老板的老板?
<adam8157> iMadper: 那个steve都离职了
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 不了解贵c的情况
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> iMadper: 我老板现在是我老板的老板
<iMadper> hamo: lol
<iMadper> 自己给自己涨工资吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你老板现在是我老板的老板
<iMadper> request直接提交给自己
<iMadper> 然后自己批复
<iMadper> 赞.
<adam8157> hamo: 到底干嘛的
<adam8157> hamo: 他很客气地说忘了我的名字, 我说我中午才到, 没告诉过你名字
<hamo> adam8157: 我也不知道
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你很霸气的说, 我是 boss lee
<hamo> adam8157: 你就说你叫 Li Laoban
<Destine> adam8157, boss lee好。
<adam8157> Destine: 乖
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在不敢买Tee, 总觉得自己很快就能瘦下来, 现在买以后穿着会大...
<hamo> iMadper: 你想多了
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<Destine> iMadper, 你想多了。
<iMadper> hamo: 你走开!
<iMadper> Destine: 你走开!
<hamo> iMadper: 泥揍凯
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-1886568527.44.vqnwWK&id=22322892679    来一发?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 现货正品 Marmot Odin Down Jacket土拨鼠800蓬超轻羽绒服清仓-淘宝网 价格:669.00 - 699.00
<wangli> hamo, zhoujielun
<adam8157> iMadper: 充绒量?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你想多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 泥揍凯
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道, 只知道odin比zuse多
<iMadper> zeus
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚才来我们屋晃荡的哥到底叫啥 干啥的
<iMadper> 转: odin奥丁，zeus宙斯。 奥丁是个大高个，北欧的嘛，是长款，宙斯，玩过dota都知道是个矮子，短款的
<hamo> adam8157: PM
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper 我听他说是斯蒂芬, 女名, 我就没敢确定
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... ... ... 问小dd吧.
<hamo> adam8157: Stephane Verdy
<adam8157> hamo: 我就说是斯蒂芬
<hamo> iMadper: 不搞了，让像 adam8157 这样的高手搞就好了，我专心写我的scala...
<adam8157> hamo: 我怂了
<iMadper> hamo: 怎么又scala了?
<hamo> iMadper: 等你那个通过呢
<hamo> 我这边还一个网站要写呢
<iMadper> hamo: 你丫私活儿不少呀
<hamo> iMadper: 就我上次说的那个不显示实际网页标题的短网站
<hamo> iMadper: 等你账号通过了，在写那个
<iMadper> hamo: 怎么做, 屏蔽kk的ip?
<hamo> iMadper: 现在都是301嘛，我写个iframe就可以了
<hamo> iMadper: reddit的那个就是iframe
<happyaron> adam8157: 哪个
<happyaron> adam8157: 长啥样
<adam8157> happyaron: 知道了 Stephane
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 我想下班了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不想上班了
<hamo> happyaron: 小dd
<hamo> happyaron: 新名字不错
<freeflying> NND，英特尔送得usb hub不能用
<happyaron> hamo: 泥揍凯
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就别上了。
<freeflying> hamo: happyaron adam8157 还是要用个linux的开发机，你们推荐装啥
<Destine> freeflying, debian
<freeflying> Destine: 用啥桌面呢
<hamo> freeflying: unity
<Destine> freeflying, kde
<hamo> freeflying: 赛高
<adam8157> freeflying: 开发机?
<freeflying> adam8157: 屌丝干活啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 开发啥? 很多情况下Fedora是好选择
<freeflying> hamo: 明天开始玩16核机器
 * hamo 转需=》 http://t.cn/RP64mAd
<hamo> freeflying: 好少
<hamo> freeflying: aarch64?
<iMadper> 必须archlinux 桌面必须stumpwm
<freeflying> hamo: 要到年底
<hamo> freeflying: 到年底你就有aarch64了？
<iMadper> aarch64其实也不快...
<hamo> freeflying: 到时候借我玩玩
<adam8157> hamo: 翻墙也打不开
<hamo> iMadper: 到不是快不快...处理器里，分支预测和乱序是出了名的耗电，arm以前省电这些都没有，现在搞服务器了这些有了估计也快不了，但是地址空间大了是真有用
<hamo> iMadper: ARM服务器，大部分是做存储，和静态web，需要大内存的
<iMadper> hamo: 我用过了
<iMadper> hamo: 等下
<adam8157> hamo: 啥东西, 快开了, 但是关键字有些nsfw
<iMadper> hamo: 哦我用的还是32bit的集群 ...
<iMadper> hamo: 嘉协达的...
<hamo> adam8157: 英国招嫖网站，明码标价
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 我老板在我背后 你发这个
<iMadper> hamo: 赞
<hamo> iMadper: 我让你开了么
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
 * iMadper 
 * adam8157 还好网速慢
<hamo> adam8157: 说了转需
 * iMadper 还好我打不开
<freeflying> adam8157: 你老板是男的怕啥
<hamo> adam8157: 你放心，这些网站都很正常，打了电话叫过来才有羞羞的事情
<hamo> freeflying: 你把你的mac给我，我跟你换
<hamo> freeflying: 这样你就有linux开发机了
<freeflying> hamo: 胖友啊
<iMadper> pao
<hamo> ...
<iMadper> 胖友是啥?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 设置地区格式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462646 Unity设置地区格式太简陋了 地区格式.jpg 能不能像KDE界面下那样，把数字格式设置成每4位数添加一个分割符（逗号），比如：1,2345,6789.0？ 修改配置文件也可以，只要能有这效果。 实在不行就算了，反正中国人也都习惯
<freeflying> hamo: 要给你看看我桌子上有几个笔记本不
<adam8157> iMadper: 互换胖次的朋友
<hamo> 。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 上海话，朋友
<iMadper> adam8157: 胖次是啥?
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 为啥不用朋友要用胖友? 一定有不可告人的mimi
<hamo> freeflying: 话说贵司管jvm不？
 * adam8157 Bryan Adams - 18 Til I Die/06.(I Wanna Be) Your Underwear.mp3
<hamo> freeflying: 啥时候有aarch64的jvm?
<Destine> adam8157, 你都教人家些什么啊你。
 * hamo 到底什么是胖次啊
<adam8157> Destine: 啥啥啥?
<Destine> adam8157, 胖次啊。
<hamo> g 胖次
<adam8157> Destine: 那是啥?
<iMadper> hamo: 虽然我不知道什么是胖次, 但是总觉得你就是胖次, 或者你有胖次.
<iMadper> 意思为“内裤”，是日文パンツ的音译，来自英文pants(短裤，衬裤意味)。
<iMadper> ....
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo 学猥琐，找-> adam8157 
<onlylove> firefox自带的调试器还是不如firebug
<iMadper> adam8157: 牛牛
<^k^> iMadper: define:胖友 not defined.
 * adam8157 Air Supply - The Singer And The Song/04.Making Love Out Of Nothing At All.mp3
<^k^> hamo: 胖次 2014年4月11日 |...| 首先取一条洁净柔软的|胖次|，洗完澡后，一只脚先踏进|胖次|的一边洞口里，然后另一 只脚踏进另一边。踩好以后，双手往上提，直到正好卡住股沟就穿 ...
<adam8157> hamo: spi那个是哪一行? 过来看看?
<adam8157> ^k^: .....
<freeflying> hamo: 已经有了啊
<hamo> adam8157: 1247241
<iMadper> hamo: 不是问你id...
<^k^> adam8157, 休息一下..  16:06
<hamo> adam8157: 自己看
<iMadper> adam8157: 1015
<iMadper> adam8157: pxa2xx_spi.c
<hamo> adam8157: 我 assign 给你？
<adam8157> hamo: 别
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40600
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.16 kernel发布
<adam8157> hamo: 我看那函数都是扔到tasklet里的, 换个实时性更强的算了 =,==
<hamo> adam8157: 赞
<hamo> adam8157: 来个patch吧菊苣
<iMadper> adam8157: 来个patch吧菊苣
<happyaron> adam8157: 来个patch吧菊苣
<freeflying> hamo: https://github.com/kraj/meta-linaro/blob/master/meta-aarch64/recipes-core/openjdk/openjdk-8-common.inc
<^k^> ⇪ ti: meta-linaro/openjdk-8-common.inc at master · kraj/meta-linaro · GitHub
<jiero> adam8157: 来个patch吧菊苣
<hamo> freeflying: 赞
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40580
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 海关将监管海淘
<bonyep> 这下什么都监管起来， 网络环境很糟糕啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的包包正在转运!
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: 3胖
<iMadper> adam8157: 好亏
<iMadper> bonyep: 海淘/代购本来就该监管呀
<hamo> iMadper: 你买了3胖回国？
<bonyep> 是不是不久以后， 苹果手机也不能正常使用了呢
<happyaron> 基本搞定了，开始MIR，yay！！！！！！
<imtxc> iMadper: 你把三胖买回来了？
<mikecao> iMadper, 壕。还有包包
<mikecao> iMadper, 你的运费多少阿，从那个国家买的
<iMadper> mikecao: 米国买, 一胖6美刀
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜啊，乃的size 已经没法穿国内的号了？
<mikecao> iMadper, 走的那个物流阿。NND我买了一双鞋56岛，邮费17刀
<mikecao> 我觉得好亏
<jiero> mikecao: 亏毛线，现在不把价格和邮费分开的，我都不屑与之打交道
<mikecao> jiero, 壕
<mikecao> 亚马逊上显示重量是2LB
<mikecao> 物流公司是3.55LB
<iMadper> mikecao: 以物流公司为准.
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<mikecao> iMadper, 恩，各种fuck
<iMadper> mikecao: 亚马逊经常乱标, 而且, 体积超了是要加费的
<iMadper> mikecao: 我帮不撸买过, 就是体积超了, 然后5胖算
<iMadper> mikecao: 我走顺风
<iMadper> hamo: 现在fb在招人
<iMadper> hamo: 帮你内推, 去不去?
<hamo> iMadper: 不去，网站都访问不了，能有啥前途，怎么跟家里人说
<iMadper> hamo: 要在北京开office嘛. 你去了就是中国区元老.
<hamo> iMadper: 我去了个404公司？
<iMadper> hamo: 你就说去了初创公司, 东西还没做出来呢
<hamo> iMadper: 然后呆了一年，还没做出来是吧
<iMadper> hamo: 算了, 那你就说, 你们是给大企业, 政府服务的
<iMadper> hamo: 得保密
<iMadper> hamo: 就跟 imtxc 一样
<hamo> iMadper: 那行，不过我妈该问我为啥不给户口了
<iMadper> hamo: .. .. ... 你就说, 你想保留农业户
<iMadper> hamo: 现在农业户很值钱的
<hamo> iMadper: 哥一直是城市户口好呗，如果保留农业户，再说，现在已经没有农业户了
<hamo> iMadper: 没看新闻联播啊
<iMadper> hamo: 结婚的时候村里还给你一块儿地
<iMadper> hamo: 啊? 没有农业户了? 那我哥他们现在是啥?
<hamo> iMadper: 居民户口啊
<iMadper> 哦...
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> 那怎么分地?
 * imtxc 还是妥妥的农业户口
 * iMadper 羡慕 imtxc 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你给政府干活, 他们还不给你户口?
<imtxc> iMadper: 学历不够
 * hamo 哎，你们这群不看新闻联播的人
<imtxc> iMadper: 我们这里 <= 本科 不给户口
<mikecao> 都是土豪
<mikecao> 现在还有农业户口，不谢
<iMadper> mikecao: rh给了不少本科户口吧?
<mikecao> iMadper, 不知道，我没有
<iMadper> mikecao: 噗...
<imtxc> iMadper: 嗯，是我们厂名额少才这么弄的
<iMadper> mikecao: 你都买房了, 土豪. 就别跟我们抢这么个破户口了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 又不是国企啥的
<hamo> mikecao: 土豪
<onlylove> hamo: 这看地区的，居民户口貌似只是试行
<mikecao> iMadper, 哎，你是北京土著不懂阿
<onlylove> hamo: 现在农业户口很值钱
<mikecao> 我现在找对象都问下对方有没有北京户口的
<hamo> onlylove: 户籍改革不是刚宣布取消农业非农业了么
<mikecao> onlylove, 再值也没有 iMadper 专业北京户口之前阿
<onlylove> hamo: 那是新生儿
<onlylove> hamo: 鱼唇
<hamo> onlylove: 泥揍凯
<onlylove> hamo: 原有的保持，直到你挂掉，以后不分
<onlylove> hamo: 懂了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不不不
<imtxc> onlylove: 农业户口可以免费升级居民
<imtxc> onlylove: 也可以选择不升级
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻子才升
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 以前貌似弄个农转非都得潜规则啥的
<onlylove> mikecao: 其实，我还是习惯沿海的地方住……
<onlylove> mikecao: 帝都太干燥
<mikecao> onlylove, 这辈子没见过海的人飘过。。。。
<onlylove> mikecao: 我这种海边习惯了的过来受不了
<mikecao> 哦。见过一次。。
<adam8157> hamo: 不收
<hamo> adam8157: 你取过？
<adam8157> hamo: 取过
<jusss> adam8157: 你加密文件时使用公钥还是证书？
<adam8157> hamo: 手里有一美元, 去还款太丢人, 我就取了99$, 换了个网点还了信用卡100$
<adam8157> jusss: 你这说的啥
<mikecao> adam8157, 汇率不一样把
<jusss> adam8157: CA给别人签名生成证书时，用的时私钥还是证书？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。账户里 的8 美元6澳元留了一年了
<adam8157> mikecao: 都是美金啥汇率
<adam8157> jiero: 不知道你说的啥
<mikecao> adam8157, 招商银行买入和卖出汇率不一样
<mikecao> 特别扯淡阿
<adam8157> mikecao: 都是美金, 没变人民币, 乖
<jiero> adam8157:  我手里的美元怎么转给别人啊
<adam8157> mikecao: 所有银行都这样 乖
<adam8157> jiero: 取出来给我
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<mikecao> adam8157, 哦。靠，早知道就不把我的4000lb换回来了。。
<jusss> adam8157: 对用签名生成证书不明白时怎么回事
 * adam8157 忙
<jiero> adam8157: 不给你呢
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<onlylove> mikecao: 你可以有机会去一趟魔都之类的
<onlylove> mikecao: 不过怕你不适应那里的气候
<imtxc> http://i4.xitek.cn/forum/pics/201408/6562/656223/656223_1407078270.jpg
<mikecao> onlylove, 我在南方生活了4年
<jiero> onlylove:  好冷
<mikecao> 每次离开在去都回肚子疼一段时间
<jiero> mikecao: 为啥？
<jiero> mikecao: 吃不习惯？
<mikecao> jiero, 应该是太湿润的原因
<onlylove> jiero: 你又冷毛
<jusss> imtxc: 这腿不错
<onlylove> imtxc: 腿上的红斑你咬的？
<jusss> onlylove: 你眼真厉害，这都被你发现了
<onlylove> jusss: 有毛好发现的，这么打眼
<onlylove> jusss: 图或许不错
<imtxc> ...
<mikecao> imtxc, 这妹子是谁？你女友？
<imtxc> mikecao: 摄影论坛看到的，我不认识
<mikecao> 哦
<imtxc> 发来养眼
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 分享兼求指正：如何最大限度地提高 LibreOffice Writer 与其他字处理软件的兼容度。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462648 题外话： 1、我最近刚写了描述 LibreOffice 中文版缺陷的帖子，虽然声明不是发牢骚，但是也怕新手看到影响试用的积极性，因此想把
<^k^>  ─> 自己的一些经验写出来。 2、LibreOffice 是我用过的功能强大的办公软件之一，新版 4.3 提高了与 OOXML （可能 …
<onlylove> jusss: 但这个妹子真心不养眼 cc imtxc
<imtxc> 腿不行么
<onlylove> imtxc: 腿和脸都不行
 * mikecao 刚发邮件抱怨了libreoffice 有很严重的我问题
<mikecao> onlylove, 是不行，我来
<onlylove> imtxc: 腿上的那个斑没PS掉，然后脸上的妆太次
<jusss> mikecao: libreoffice木有编码设置，感觉时最严重的
<mikecao> jusss, 你是没遇到过丢数据把
<mikecao> 我写了一个15M的文档，后来保存就是噩梦
<jusss> mikecao: 木有，因为很少用
<mikecao> 动不动就丢数据
<jusss> mikecao: 现在用ms office
<mikecao> jusss, +1
<onlylove> mikecao: 15M……你写啥……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 15M 的文档
<imtxc> onlylove: 我觉得这腿还算满意了
<jusss> onlylove: 写网络第一神作《从零开始》
<imtxc> onlylove: 很满意了
<onlylove> jusss: 据说1.44M的软盘可以保存80W汉字
<jusss> onlylove: 一个汉字时2Byte貌似
<cherrot> jusss: 跟编码有关
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯
<jusss> http://read.qidian.com/BookReader/22919.aspx
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 从零开始txt下载、从零开始全文阅读下载、从零开始免费章节列表，尽在从零开始电子书官方站-起点中文小说网独家首发
<iMadper> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/289403  值
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Arc'teryx 始祖鸟 Atom LT Hoody 男款带帽棉服 $113.73（约￥830）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/289399  值
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ARC'TERYX 始祖鸟 Thorium AR 男款羽绒服（欧标750蓬） $148.73（下单7.5折，约￥1050）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<hamo> iMadper: 现在海淘犯罪了
<hamo> iMadper: 当心进去菊花开
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... 个人买, 主动报关, 不犯罪.
<hamo> iMadper: 你会主动报关？
<iMadper> hamo: 是呀
<iMadper> hamo: 我会呀
<RainFlying>  BCM94352HMB   AR5B95   AR5B97   BCM4322 有人要吗？
<jiero> maplebeats:  卖皮子
<hamo> RainFlying: 那个苹果能驱？
<iMadper> RainFlying: 我的本本有白名单, 要了也没用...
<RainFlying>  iMadper: 主动报关没用，有限额的。
<jiero> RainFlying:  $1000 ？
<RainFlying>  hamo: 四个都是能驱动的。 第一个是 802.11AC + BT 4.0 的
<RainFlying>  jiero  都加起来 $80 都不到。。。 最贵那块也才 200 多点。
<hamo> iMadper: 我知道怎么做了，拿js跳转
<mikecao> onlylove, new hire guide
<hamo> iMadper: kk那货肯定不懂js
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔哇，上次记得你30块都购物车放好久，这次有200多的货了？
<onlylove> hamo: kk不是有源码么，你自己看他懂不懂
<RainFlying>  onlylove  我省吃俭用凑了几个月，下狠心买了一个 200+ 的无线网卡，结果用不上。
<hamo> onlylove: 代码在哪？
<onlylove> hamo: github
<onlylove> hamo: 好像叫kk-ircbot，我专门搜过
<hamo> onlylove: 没有= =
<onlylove> hamo: 别闹，我下载过
<onlylove> hamo: 不过我那旧机器硬盘坏了……
<hamo> onlylove: 我搜kk-ircbot，没有..
<hamo> ^k^: 你的代码在哪？
<onlylove> hamo: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<^k^> ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<onlylove> mikecao: 那是啥？
<onlylove> Guest36461: 袜子改名了？
<onlylove> hamo: 你在度娘呆傻了，不会模糊搜索么
<hamo> onlylove: 我搜了kk ircbot...
<hamo> onlylove: 就是没搜kk irc bot
<onlylove> hamo: 反正我看不懂，你没事给我讲讲也好
<imtxc> 抓到就是走私，抓不到就是大湿嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得这不是啥好事情……我刚申请下来VISA
<cherrot> iMadper: 拜主动报关的爱国壕
<iMadper> cherrot: 从来没被税过呀
<iMadper> cherrot: 包括给你买的眼镜呀. 也是主动报关呀, 一次5个呀.
<onlylove> cherrot: iMadper从来没被睡，都是主动睡
<cherrot> iMadper: 报关还有不税的？  不懂啊
<imtxc> 膜拜啊，从来没有被睡过的 iMadper 和 一次5个的 cherrot
<iMadper> cherrot: 我也不懂, 反正不会被税.
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper人家是主动的
<cherrot> iMadper: 你怎么报关 ？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是被动的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没淘过
<iMadper> cherrot: sfbuy转运前会问你报关报多少
<iMadper> cherrot: 后来升级了, 帮你看价签的价格, 告诉你它要报多少
<mikecao> iMadper, 有那个物流公司是不主动报官的现在
<iMadper> mikecao: 转运中国吧
<iMadper> mikecao: 风雷
<iMadper> mikecao: 百通
<iMadper> mikecao: 都是不主动报关的吧
<mikecao> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> mikecao: 土豪买啥?
<mikecao> iMadper, 随笔看看
<mikecao> 是不是从国外买笔记本便宜
<iMadper> mikecao: 税逃不掉. 400
<iMadper> mikecao: 算上税, 便宜不少
<mikecao> 加上税是不是也便宜
<iMadper> .
<hamo> iMadper:
<hamo> iMadper: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-arm-kernel/2011-November/073321.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: [PATCH] spi/pl022: make the chip deselect handling thread safe
<cherrot> 相机国内外一个价
<jusss> onlylove: 给我的盗版win7装ie11 人家说不支持该操作系统
<onlylove> jusss: win7装不了11吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 人家说需要win7 sp1版或08 server版才能装
<onlylove> jusss: 那就打sp1啊
<onlylove> jusss: 或者8
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 通往地狱的路，都是由善意铺成的——哈耶克 
<onlylove> jusss: 装毛server
<onlylove> jusss: 你得多纠结才想起来装server
<onlylove> maplebeats: 牛牛，会java不
<freeflying> hamo: 你咋这么关心jvm呢
<hamo> freeflying: 我现在是jvm粉
<freeflying> hamo: 乃开始搞安卓了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 不是，我一直都是focus在服务器的
<freeflying> hamo: 企业应用上确实java更成熟啊
<freeflying> hamo: 丰富得中间件
<hamo> freeflying: 恩，而且现在jvm也不慢了
<freeflying> hamo: 我们这在做neon的优化，能快一些
<onlylove> hamo: 哪个jvm现在好点，caocao还是官方的
<onlylove> hamo: 对了，这几天我到处找java牛牛，居然把你给漏了
<hamo> onlylove: openjdk
<hamo> onlylove: 我是zhazha啊
<onlylove> hamo: 你渣渣毛，我现在看见java代码直接啥都不懂
<hamo> onlylove: 我也不懂
<hamo> onlylove: 我写scala的
<onlylove> hamo: 那你研究jvm作甚，jvm不就是解释java的
<hamo> onlylove: 毛，jvm是解释java byte code的
<onlylove> hamo: 一个意思
<hamo> onlylove: 凡是能编译成java byte code的，都能跑
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<hamo> onlylove: 现在能编译成java byte code的语言多了
<hamo> onlylove: jpython
<onlylove> hamo: scala能编译成java byte code？
<hamo> onlylove: 肯定
<onlylove> hamo: 我还以为javaonly
<hamo> onlylove: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_JVM_languages
<^k^> ⇪ ti: List of JVM languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> 突然觉得sun倒闭了太可惜
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40603
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星停止支付保护费，微软起诉
<onlylove> GMM这次……彻底KO了么……
<Freebuilder> 刚吃了饭，感觉一点都不饱
<maplebeats> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1352877/
<^k^> maplebeats: ⇪ 【RAB】《月刊少女野崎君》OP【结尾惊喜系列w】 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<maplebeats> 我要醉了
<tracyone> 除了udev之外还有控制u盘，硬盘自动挂载的方法么？
<Freebuilder> 再次启动 ArchLinux 安装计划
<jiero> airchina 偏心中国的，中国人认为天经地义
<jiero> 不偏心中国人的公司，就会被中国人骂死
<foob> 如何在Linux上运行安卓程序？
<Freebuilder> 妈的，qt5 来了
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 不是来了很我久么
<WL_mutou> 晚上好
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> foob: 用虚拟机
<WL_mutou> 对，应该要安装个虚拟机virtualbox
<renzhn> 各位,几百元的安卓机有没有什么推荐？
<foob> 算了，不装了
<foob> jiero: 只是觉得有很多安卓软件都很好用，如果能在Linux下运行那就没Windows什么事了
<jiero> foob:  我就没觉得android 有啥好用的东西。。
<WL_mutou> 额，那个安卓模拟器好占资源啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 错误accept: Bad file descriptor怎么解决？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462651 #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/socket.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <errno.h> #include <string.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <netinet/in.h> #include <arpa/inet.h> #define SERVPORT 3333 #define BACKLOG 10 #define MAX_CO
<^k^>  ─> NNECTED_NO 10 #define MAXDATASIZE 100 int main() { struct sockaddr_in server_sockaddr,client_sockaddr; int sin_size,recvbytes; int sockfd,cli …
<WL_mutou> @k，是不是没有写权限呀？
<maplebeats> jiero: -0-
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦麸  现在还在深圳？
<WL_mutou> @^k^额，不对，应该是文件描述错误，或者关闭
<maplebeats> jiero: 在啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 噢。好吧。
<maplebeats> QQ挂了？
<WL_mutou> @^k^，在print("%s\n",recvbuf);前面添加一行 recvbuf[recvbytes]='\0';
<WL_mutou> ？
<WL_mutou> printf
<jnk_> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot 妹子壕没在
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小dd
<happyaron> iMadper: 这都不是事，妹子壕你好。
<iMadper> happyaron: 小dd你好
<castle> hello
<^k^> castle:点点点.  21:38
<castle> @^k^ 点点点？？？
<castle> 有人活着不？没有得罪的意思哈。
<iMadper> .
<castle> 好吧，我是菜鸟。。过来看看
<iMadper> castleX: 这个频道除了李老板和 happyaron 之外, 都是菜鸟
<castleX> @iMadper 我在学习基本的irssi使用方法。
<castleX> 类似的聊天室在国内已经灭绝了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 帮着浇水 : 杰克的房子失火,他眼睁睁看着消防员抢救温室没有成功。一名消防员试着安慰他说:"我们无法把那些植物移出来,不过我们还是帮它们浇水了。"
<castleX> 我昨天看到个笑话。
<castleX> 我看到房子着火了。然后赶紧进去救人，尼玛，老子抱出一个，结果他有跑进去了，又救出一个，又跑进去了。
<castleX> 后来，我被消防队的人暴打了一阵，你小子妨碍消防员救火！！！
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04总是死机，到底怎么回事？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462654 原来装的是13.04，没死过机，后来更新到14.04连系统都进不去了，没办法，只有重装系统，等我装好14.04，没想到进去总死机！！ff死机，系统设置死机，输入法死机，从命令模式切回图形模式死机
<^k^>  ─> ，连重启都能死机！！我草了。。我的是win7双系统。 输入 sudo lshw -numeric -class video 显示下面的内容： *-disp …
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  22:04
<castle_> test
<^k^> castle_:点点点.  22:11
<castle_> how to change the chathose to gb1232?? i can't show chinese
<iMadper> castle_: You can't display chinese?
<castle_> yes,
<iMadper> castle_: does your console support Chinese Display?
<maplebeats_> iMadper: hello boy
<iMadper> castle_: cat a file which contain chinese char
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 媒婆
<castle_> i am using ctrl+alt+F1
<maplebeats_> castle_: gao shou
<maplebeats_> castle_: ni hao li hai
<iMadper> castle_: okay. By design issue.
<iMadper> castle_: try zhcon
<maplebeats_> iMadper: ke bu ke yi shuo zhong wen
<castle_> bukeyi
<castle_> wo zai chunzifu jiemian.
<iMadper> maplebeats_: of cause! I'm a emacser!
<iMadper> castle_: try zhcon!
<castle_> try /zhcon?
<maplebeats_> iMadper: I'm a windowser~
<maplebeats_> castle_: yes,zhcon
<castle_> unknown command....
<maplebeats_> castle_: It can display chinese
<iMadper> castle_: filp back to your window manager and google zhcon.
<castle_> ok.thanks
<castle_> i will try it
<iMadper> maplebeats_: emacs has a built-in input method which support type in chinese. :-)
<maplebeats_> 你们说的什么破玩意，看不懂
<castle_> i now in pure charater interface..
<maplebeats_> iMadper: you mean,emacs on console can display chinese?
<foob> 还有和我一样的英文盲啊，呵呵
<castle_> it can't show chinese
<iMadper> foob: 你说 maplebeats_ ? 别被他骗了, 他在装. 他是腾讯首席系统架构师.
<foob> 汗个
<iMadper> maplebeats_: I mean input.
<zhangyh26258> =..=)我擦，console可以显示中文吗？fbterm?
<iMadper> <maplebeats_> iMadper: ke bu ke yi shuo zhong wen   <-  i meant answer it.
<maplebeats_> foob: 不要被redhat首席工程师骗了
<iMadper> map
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你太久没来了, 敝公司首席工程师是 qiao
<freeflying> iMadper: uefi有啥简单得文档啊
<foob> 高手，我去学HTML了
<zhangyh26258> how to make love!
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 没事，首席可以多几个
<iMadper> freeflying
<iMadper> freeflping: uefi spec... 没了
<foob> 话说，html5的标签我已经学完了，Css也学了一部分了，为毛还是什么都不会
<iMadper> freeflying: 改天我写一个, 如果有时间的话...
<castle_> i now trying the command "/recod add #ubuntu-cn gbk23012",but i also can't display chinese charater.
<maplebeats_> foob: 你把 iMadper吃掉就什么都会了
<foob> 我只想知道有什么快点入门的方法
<iMadper> castle_: try zhcon!!!!!!!
<foob> 天天对着书抄代码没效果啊
<iMadper> foob: 不会html...
<castle_> plese tell me how to use the command...
<iMadper> foob: 帮不到你...
<maplebeats_> foob:html那边复杂的语言
<maplebeats_> s/边/么/g
<castle_> i am now in pure charater interface
<castle_>  use enlish ,please..
<maplebeats_> castle_: wo bu dong english
<iMadper> castle_: they are not talking to you.
<castle_> i could not see the charater in chinese.
<foob> 我买的疯狂看到第11章了，感觉没啥 效果
<maplebeats_> foob: 为什么要学html
<foob> 回头找网站代码看看去
<foob> 瞎玩
<maplebeats_> 我大学的时候学了好多html和js
<foob> 我跟你们不一样
<maplebeats_> 现在都忘完了
<foob> 纯业余爱好
<iMadper> fo
<iMadper> foob: 我也纯粹业余爱好
<iMadper> foob: 咱俩跟他们不一样
<maplebeats_> foob: 我也是业余爱好
<foob> 同类啊
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 要不要脸, 学我说话
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 这么快就站队了？
<castle> 我刚才在纯字符界面下。不能显示中文
<castleX> 我刚才在纯字符界面下。不能显示中文
<castleX> 怎样可以在纯字符下面可以显示中文哦？各位大大？
<iMadper> castleX: 说多少次, 用zhcon~
<maplebeats_> castleX: 刚刚
<maplebeats_> zhcon啊啊啊啊啊
<jiero> iMadper:  刚才看错了啊。
<castleX> ok，我去google下
<maplebeats_> 其实用securecrt也可以
<iMadper> castleX: 说过1000次了还问
<foob> 我是手指忍不住 的想按键盘，总不能没事瞎按吧
<iMadper> jiero: 罗杰
<foob> 找点事给自己做
<jiero> iMadper: 理解成 要想  不要脸，学我说话了。
<iMadper> foob: 哦, 来玩war3
<foob> 生活就不那么空虚了
<maplebeats_> foob: 没事做？
<castleX> 刚才你们说的话我看不见啊。
<maplebeats_> foob: 来帮我干活吧
<iMadper> castleX: 别闹了, 刚才我拿英文跟你说的
<foob> iMadper: 那个真不行，我玩了两天，LOL水平直线下降，现在还没恢复
<foob> maplebeats_: 可以，只要我会
<iMadper> foob: ... SC?
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<iMadper> maplebeats_: 你走开!
<maplebeats_> foob:不难，帮我写excel,ppt和word
<iMadper> foob: 别给 maplebeats_ 干活, 来给我干活
<foob> iMadper: 不会，9几年的时候见过，没深入玩
<iMadper> foob: 帮我养鱼
<maplebeats_> iMadper: 土豪
<foob> maplebeats_: 除了word其它都不会啊
<iMadper> foob: 等鱼肥了, 请你吃烤鱼
 * iMadper 良心雇主呀我是
<foob> 可以，你把鱼寂过来吧
<jiero> maplebeats_: 我今天把事情交给个妹子，她为了打开我的ods odt 文档就用开了 libreoffice
<iMadper> foob: 寄过去就死了!
<iMadper> foob: 来我们鱼塘养
<jiero> foob: 30公顷的鱼塘
<foob> iMadper: 那就不行了，我有工作要作
<iMadper|Snore> foob: 哦.
 * iMadper|Snore 晚安各位.
<maplebeats_> 可惜了- -
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 你妹
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 这么早就睡了？？？？
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 我去, 我上班早呀
<jiero> maplebeats_:  iMadper|Snore 一向这么准点啊
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 我七点就到
<foob> iMadper|Snore: 如果可以的话我到真想学学养植的
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 七点。。。
<iMadper|Snore> foob: 养殖.
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 我都是9点半- -
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 我是模范员工
 * jiero 已经失业了
<foob> iMadper|Snore: 不，就是养植，养或植
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: WOW
 * jiero 现在可以5点睡
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 每月拿模范员工的奖励
<iMadper|Snore> maplebeats_: 一个月20块钱
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 你们公司那么少啊。。。我这里都50
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 帽帽抠门是众所周知的呀
<maplebeats_> jiero: 罗姐~
<maplebeats_> iMadper|Snore: 20块？我擦，我们都没有奖励
<jiero> maplebeats_: 。。。
 * iMadper|Snore bye
 * jiero 这里是迟到一次50-10
<maplebeats_> jiero: 什么叫迟到
<jiero> 两次-20
<jiero> 三次-120
<jiero> 错了
<jiero> 是减假期
<jiero> maplebeats_:  就是规定时间后2分钟-29分钟内到达
<maplebeats_> jiero: 我到现在都没明白，我们到底规定的是几点上下班
<castle> i now using the zhcon on the pure charater interface.but,still,can't display chinese......
<castleX> 干嘛我在纯字符下面启动了zhcon还是不支持显示中文？
<jiero> castleX: 噢。谁还在纯字符下折腾。你之外？
<castleX> jiero 额。。。就是想是一下。
<jiero> maplebeats_:不知道
<jiero> maplebeats_:  你问问上司
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu下如何开启selinux？小弟向大神求救，取经 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462656 selinux.png selinux2.png 初学selinux，在终端中输入getenforce，总是显示Disable选项。。。。 查看/etc/selinux/config却发现设置中显示是permissive 为什么始终开启不了selinux呢！ 在书中写的/boot/grub/menu.l
<^k^>  ─> st在ubuntu12.04中没有这个文件啊，可看下截图所示 统计信息: 发表于 由 freestyle4568 — 2014-08-04 22:42
<maplebeats_> jiero: :(
<maplebeats_> castleX: 是啊，linux console这么无聊
<foob> castleX: 我觉得有桌面了就没必要用console
<maplebeats_> kernel  kbfalloc() retrieved null MEMFRAG from free list at 0x11d3087850. Heap memory corruption may have occurred. Check diagnostic printout.
<maplebeats_> 求大神
<jiero> maplebeats_ 求己吧，大神
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  23:45
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: zhcon那坑
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: 坑死爹了
<popolon> Une copine bénévole pour aider des démunis en Israël est arrivé à Jérusalem
<popolon> oops
<castleX> good morning,everyone....
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • C语言有什么标准的方法来表示浮点数无穷大吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462659 C语言有什么标准的方法来表示浮点数无穷大吗? 还是只能自己写公式?比如利用标准库中的DBL_MAX和DBL_MIN计算DBL_MAX/DBL_MIN ? 自己写这个公式不确定是否能在不同机器上通用(即不确定DBL_MAX
<iMadper|Snore> 困
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 你睡觉真晚....
<iMadper|Snore> happyaron: 我都十点半左右就睡了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求帮助-U盘安装debian-live-7.6.0-lxde-安装步骤失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462660 我试过用LinuxLive USB Creator或Universal-USB-Installer制作LiveUSB, 都能进入Live系统, 但是安装过程中都会失败. 奇怪的是第一次安装时成功的, 后来再做就从来没成功过.硬盘重新分区都没用. 如下
<^k^>  ─> 图: <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580/sign=279652f75166d0167e199e20a72bd498/8282b812c8fcc3ceddb018099145d688d43f202e.jpg" styl …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu主机，xubuntu虚拟机，虚拟机共享主机文件夹失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462661 如题，宿主机为ubuntu14.04，虚拟机为vbox下的xubuntu14.04，在vbox虚拟机中已经指定主机中的333文件夹作为共享。在虚拟机中的终端上命令行： xwp@xwp-VirtualBox:~$ ls ds1 公共的 模板 视频
<Guest86973> freeflying: win上有没有什么好的irc客户端，皮筋好难用，都不能自动帮我identify。
<freeflying> Guest86973: mirc
<Guest86973> freeflying: 我看看之。
<Guest86973> freeflying: 这玩意儿是要钱的呀。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40605
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 丝绸之路站长以隐私权被践踏请求驳回指控
 * pity 请教个问题，.ssh/config 里指定了 Port 不生效是怎么回事？比如我已经指定 abc.com 这台主机 ssh 连接时用 123 端口，但 ssh abc.com 还会连接默认的 22 端口。
<tenzu> 手动置顶端口也不行?
<tenzu> s/置顶/指定
<tenzu> pity: 参数-p行么?
<pity> tenzu: 行
<pity> tenzu: 可以 ssh -p 123 abc.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ABC TV Network - Shows, Episodes, Schedules - ABC.com (@ go.com *FROM* abc.com)
<tenzu> pity: 能用就行
<pity> tenzu: 我想只用 ssh abc.com，因为有些端口我记不住
<tenzu> 可惜当proxy的ssh都挂了
<pity> tenzu: 而且有些端口我总要重复地输入，麻烦
<tenzu> pity: 所以你想改配置文件一劳永逸?
<tenzu> pity: 写成alias, 虽然这个办法有点笨
<pity> tenzu: 现在就是 alias 的
<pity> tenzu: 呃，我发现连 Username 也失效了，不光是 Port
<tenzu> pity: 以前我遇到过这个问题, 不过忘了后来解决没有
<tenzu> pity: 似乎某段时间password失效但是username还能用
<pity> tenzu: 我都用的 IdentityFile
<pity> tenzu: 奇怪的是，另一段配置却是生效的
<tenzu> pity: 这种问题好头大
<pity> tenzu: 指定的用户名可以生效，就是端口不生效
<pity> tenzu: 我是不想在 alias 里留下主机的 ssh 端口号
<tenzu> pity: 我解决不了了
<pity> tenzu: Thank you all the same. :)
<pity> tenzu: 你今天不忙啊？
<tenzu> pity: 写标书, 就差法人身份证扫描件, 等相关人员来了我才能拿到
<tenzu> pity: 暑假期间, 各个部门运转都不太正常
<onlylove> pity: 改了port重启sshd试试
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 现在ubuntu 14.04下能用bumblebee了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462662 现在ubuntu 14.04下能用bumblebee了吗？ 按照ubuntu wiki的介绍在amd64系统下安装了一下，发现不行。 大家都可以在14.04下正常使用bumblebee了吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2014-08-05 9:58
<pity> tenzu: 呃，羡慕有暑假的人
<tenzu> pity: 还不是得加班干活
<pity> tenzu: 有钱赚就好啊
<tenzu> pity: 如果这次能中标, 我就换台电脑
<pity> tenzu: 换 Mac Pro 嘛
<tenzu> pity: 不知道预算够不够, 因为还得买计算用的workstation
<pity> onlylove: Mac 重启 sshd 不管用
<pity> tenzu: 好 gaoji
<onlylove> pity: 扔掉mac
<onlylove> 换工位，关机
<imtxc> happyaron 早啊
<imtxc> freeflying: momo
<freeflying> imtxc: 搞了个超大的电池给我的S4用
<qiao> iMadper: 你现在还在用 FishNote ？
<qiao> iMadper: 我的到期了。。
<iMadper> qiao: kill wall
<qiao> iMadper: kill all ?
<iMadper> qiao: kill wall
<hamo> iMadper: crossthewall?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，正在看这个 。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 超大？能用多久
<imtxc> hamo: 黑猫儿
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象早
<iMadper> imtxc: 色狒狒早
<hamo> iMadper: mengmengda
<hamo> iMadper: meichiyao
<hamo> iMadper: nodrug
<hamo> iMadper: nodrugthismorning
<hamo> iMadper: Nozuonodie
<iMadper> hamo: beyondthebios
<hamo> iMadper: meng-meng-da
<iMadper> colorful-yob
<iMadper> hamo: ^^
<hamo> iMadper: yob不行
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<hamo> iMadper: blow-water-talk
<freeflying> imtxc: 不知道能用多久
<Guest86973> freeflying: s4加厚电池？多难看。
<Guest86973> 丑死了。
<Guest86973> 当当呢？
<sennn> 感覺 萌萌噠
<freeflying> Guest86973: 总比一天两充好
<sennn> 微軟小冰 就是一弱智
<mikecao> 别这么直接
<hamo> iMadper: 那我先建github了啊
<iMadper> hamo: go ahead!
<mikecao> hamo, 和 iMadper github约架么
<iMadper> mikecao: hamo 说我不会写c
<hamo> iMadper: blow-job^wwater-talk
<iMadper> mikecao: 我要是输了, 我就推出c鱼眼讨论界
<iMadper> 退出
<iMadper> 语言
<iMadper> 喵的, 破输入法
 * pity 搬小板凳，谁去买瓜子？
<hamo> iMadper: go?
<hamo> iMadper: golang?
<hamo> iMadper: license?
<iMadper> hamo: apache呀
<sennn> 偶用sogou linux
<iMadper> hamo: ruby or go
<sennn> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<hamo> iMadper: gogogo
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<mikecao> 我去关注去
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu13.10 所有输入法都无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462664 看到fcitx 支持搜狗，所以想装个fcitx-sogoupinyin，并把 ibus 和 scim 给卸载了 ， 但是装完以后无法输入中文。 然后我又重装ibus-sunpinyin，单还是无法输入中文，最后又装了一个fcitx-googlepinyin
<hamo> iMadper: https://github.com/hamo/blow-water-talk
<^k^> ⇪ t: hamo/blow-water-talk · GitHub
<sennn> 喵了個咪的,老子熱死了
<sennn> 我今天800元配置一兼容機,如何?
<sennn> 不算屏幕
<Guest86973> 围观？
<freeflying> hamo: minicom的用户配置在哪儿
<freeflying> hamo: cu里咋不能输入呢
<hamo> freeflying: minicom -s
<sennn> 都是牌子配件 無雜牌
<sennn> 看 灰機
<freeflying> hamo: 用户的配置保存在什么目录下
<hamo> freeflying: 我没用过用户配置，我都是sudo 写全局的
<hamo> freeflying: /etc/minicom/minirc.dfl
<freeflying> hamo: 牛
<hamo> freeflying: 我自己电脑，就一个用户..
<freeflying> hamo: cu里为啥不能输入呢
<imtxc> cu 是啥
<hamo> freeflying: +1
<hamo> freeflying: cu是啥？
<freeflying> hamo: 你没用过cu?
<hamo> freeflying: 啥东西？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 用vm虚拟机安装了Ubuntu 14.10，怎么安装图形界面呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462665 用vm虚拟机安装了Ubuntu 14.10，安装好后是命令行，小弟是新人，想请问各位前辈， 怎么安装图形界面呢？ 先谢谢各位了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 安徽人 — 2014-08-05 11:07
<sennn> 牛
<freeflying> hamo: call up, 跟minicom类似的东西，比较简洁
<freeflying> hamo: 我的16核板子到了
<hamo> iMadper: http://martini.codegangsta.io/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Martini - Classy web development in Go.
<hamo> freeflying: 多少米？
<freeflying> hamo: 啥多少米啊
<hamo> freeflying: 班子
<hamo> freeflying: 板子，什么soc
<freeflying> hamo: 我显然不会花钱买板子啊
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧，土豪..什么soc
<hamo> freeflying: 16core...
<freeflying> hamo: 海思
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 轻量级系统和老机器疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462666 轻量级桌面系统如xubuntu 只适合 老机器吗? 是不是新机器不如直接装原版ubuntu? 统计信息: 发表于 由 edenharder — 2014-08-05 11:19
<hamo> freeflying: 海思？
<hamo> freeflying: 你现在support华为啊？
<hamo> freeflying: 服务器还是phone?
<hamo> freeflying: aarch32?
<freeflying> hamo: 服务器
<hamo> freeflying: 你这活给力啊，把我卖过去吧，double就行，要求不高
<freeflying> hamo: double也没你现在高啊
 * iMadper 求卖
<freeflying> hamo: 64位得板子年底出来
<hamo> freeflying: 海思的？64?
<freeflying> hamo: 对
<hamo> freeflying: 华为牛啊
<freeflying> hamo: 到时候有很便宜的开发板出来
<freeflying> hamo: 忘了树莓派吧
<hamo> freeflying: 功耗怎么样？
<freeflying> iMadper: secure boot的win8咋装双系统啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 1. 关闭 secureboot  2. 删除win8
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者: 用fedora/ubuntu  别的发行版不支持sb吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的主板有非standard mode嘛?
<hamo> iMadper: arch也支持sb的
<hamo> iMadper: 我装过
<iMadper> freeflying: 有的话, 你自己用MoK认证一个?
<iMadper> hamo: standard mode?
<hamo> iMadper: 然
<iMadper> hamo: 我去...
<hamo> freeflying: 你居然要留着win8...
<freeflying> iMadper: 关了sb
<freeflying> iMadper: 必须要删了win8?
<hamo> freeflying: 关了sb win8就起不来了
<freeflying> hamo: 可以啊
<hamo> freeflying: 可以？
<hamo> freeflying: 这跟微软说的不一样啊
 * hamo 好吧，被微软忽悠了
<freeflying> hamo: 可以啊
<jiero> hamo:  .
<hamo> jiero: 裸姐，你露点了
<linuxdemo> d ei e
<happyaron> iMadper: 我在机场苦逼合代码。
<onlylove> happyaron: 高大上dd
<happyaron> onlylove: 高达毛
<iMadper> happyaron: 高大上的小dd
<happyaron> iMadper: 高达毛
<happyaron> iMadper: 苦逼猜对
<happyaron> 苦逼才对
<iMadper> happyaron: 这时间你不去追妹子, 管代码? 注孤
<happyaron> iMadper: 妈蛋我等灰机呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 你怎么跟fenglu一个调调，nnd
<iMadper> happyaron: 等飞机的时候就可以不理妹子了????
<onlylove> happyaron: 等飞机的时候就可以不理妹子了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 哎...
<hamo> happyaron: 等飞机的时候就可以不理妹子了?
 * happyaron 哭
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo 的鼻尖顶点
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<jiero> happyaron: 赶紧勾搭飞机上的妹子啊
<jiero> happyaron:  即使是姐姐
<jiero> happyaron 赶紧的
<hamo> happyaron: 空姐姐
<iMadper> jiero: 什么叫即使是姐姐? 姐姐才好!
 * happyaron 额。
<jiero> iMadper:  妹子也好啊。其实我更喜欢妹子。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我年纪比你们大了。
<happyaron> 上来就黑出翔啊。
<happyaron> iMadper: 有你的，妹子壕。
<happyaron> hamo: 还有你
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 回国了？
<imtxc> happyaron: 等飞机的时候就可以不理妹子了?
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯，不过正在等灰机去长沙了……
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜飞机人
<happyaron> imtxc: ...拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<imtxc> 原来复制好方便啊。。 再不手打了
<imtxc> 以前黑你们都是手工黑的
<onlylove> happyaron: 勾搭个空姐啥的
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 成功的骗子，不必再说谎以求生，因为被骗的人，全成为他的拥护者，我再说什么也是枉然。--莎士比亚 
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个太重口了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，勾搭空乘怎么重口了
<happyaron> 不解释，不是行业歧视。
<onlylove> happyaron: 再怎么着，人空乘的长相身材绝对对得起观众
<happyaron> onlylove: 你去勾搭一个吧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没做灰机的机会
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你可以打灰机。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你这……
<onlylove> happyaron: 才重口吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我可以坐灰机。
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后我把你打下来？
<happyaron> onlylove: 你有本事的话也成
<eexp> 搞基的节奏
<happyaron> eexp: 我去请你吃饭了
<eexp> 你又来？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不乱说了，你看人可怜的马航
<happyaron> eexp: 还没到
<onlylove> eexp: 咋，上次请吃饭你出钱？
<eexp> 好得很。等电话
<eexp> onlylove: 哈皮是学生，咋会要他请客嘛。
<eexp> 虽然也是土豪学生了。
 * happyaron 汗，又多一个黑我的
<gansteed> 有玩模拟山羊的嘛?
<imtxc> happyaron: 你是真土豪啊
<imtxc> eexp: 你是土老板啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛叫土老板，叫土豪老板
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪老板没有土老板有钱吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 壕毛线啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 肯定没有
<happyaron> imtxc: 那是土匪老板
<imtxc> eexp: 土匪老板 ++
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04 不能上网求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462670 系统：win8.1 虚拟机：vm 在虚拟机内安装Ubuntu14.04，使用桥接或者NAT都无法连上网络，求解~ 另外在安装系统的时候网络就显示连接不上 统计信息: 发表于 由 IANJACK — 2014-08-05 12:03
<happyaron> 下了，cya
<jusss> onlylove: 2345的流氓首页你知道怎么做的不？
<jusss> 感觉很好很强打
<iMadper> 酸死了...
<iMadper> 这橙汁... cc qiao
<iMadper> qiao: rh的橙汁真酸
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40597
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google在男子邮件中发现儿童性图像，向警方举报
<nyfair> 尼玛，我好怕怕，我的gmail账号绑定了paypal信用卡，可是我的gmail经常用来收dmm信息啊
<nyfair> 哪天g婊也来举报我怎么办
<jusss> nyfair: 用qq邮件吧
<hoxily> jusss: 网址是多少？
<jusss> nyfair: 这个不举报你
<nyfair> jusss: paypal能改邮箱么？
<hoxily> child porn?
<jusss> hoxily: 以前安装郭2345的软件，现在首页一打开就是2345.。。
<nyfair> 不过说好的g婊尊重用户隐私呢？
<nyfair> qqmail支持自定义别名，很方便啊
<nyfair> g婊mail撑死也就只能让你加点
<hoxily> http://www.businessinsider.com/police-say-a-google-tip-about-child-abuse-led-to-arrest-2014-8
<hoxily> jusss: 蓝色章鱼 logo
<hoxily> jusss: 普普通通的一个导航网站 。
<hoxily> 竟然这么快就下线了。。。
<tcstory> hoxily: are you around?
<onlylove> jusss: 注册表，ie.inf无非这俩地方，再高级，就问360去吧
<jusss> onlylove: hoxily,有windows吗，在ie里把首页设置成百度，再打开发现首页设置那又变成2345了，
<onlylove> jusss: 别用ie功能，用注册表搜2345干掉
<jusss> onlylove: 在ie里面修改首页还没关闭，再打开修改项发现又变成了2345
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，看看是不是有2345的dll插在explorer.exe进程里面
<jusss> onlylove: 会不会时进程或服务啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 你必须点应用，退出才能生效
<onlylove> jusss: 你没事招惹2345作甚
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了，改注册表吧
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便找下ie.inf
<jusss> onlylove: 改了
<onlylove> jusss: 打开任务管理器，干掉explorer然后重新建一个explorer的进程
<hamo> iMadper: 你改了自动回复？
<onlylove> jusss: tmd多少年没见流氓了，你这是多无聊
<jusss> onlylove: 知道了流氓怎么做的，自己也可以做流氓了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是实在没办法，360帮你轻松搞定
<onlylove> jusss: 滚
<jusss> onlylove: 这是在像流氓学习
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04更换附加驱动的显卡后系统就进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462672 之前装了ubuntu 14.04更换了附加驱动的显卡 NVIDIA专有tested版后系统进不去了。开机出现警告：the system is running low-graphic mode.然后我点击ok，进入了tty1。然后怎么做。希望高手帮我！！我的显
<^k^>  ─> 卡是NVIDIA gt640 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kevin Peng — 2014-08-05 12:51
<onlylove> jusss: 别TM找些冠冕堂皇的理由
<iMadper> hamo: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> hamo: 丧心病狂
<iMadper> hamo: 丧心病狂
<hamo> iMadper: ?
<jiero> iMadper: 狂叫症？ . 遁形
<jiero> hamo:  我我我想拍拍你的肚子
<qiao> iMadper: 刚吃饭去了。。
<iMadper> hamo: 我没改呀
<iMadper> hamo: 先接入吧
<hamo> iMadper: 我得先写代码啊
<hamo> iMadper: 这个也需要相应的
<iMadper> hamo: 分分钟写完push上去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40613
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小保方晴子导师自杀身亡
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40610
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 小米否认收集用户隐私信息
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40612
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国警告微软不得妨碍反垄断调查
<hamo> iMadper: 快去把那个错误码写成代码
<iMadper> hamo: 哪个错误?
<hamo> iMadper: 全局返回码
<iMadper> 好
<hamo> iMadper: 等我先Push
<freeflying> hamo: minicom咋不能接受键盘事件呢
<hamo> freeflying: 啥叫键盘事件？
<freeflying> hamo: 键盘输入
<hamo> freeflying: 这不可能啊，你是不是没关流控？
<hamo> freeflying: 软硬流控都要关
<hamo> freeflying: 之前　iMadper 就是没关硬件流控所以不能输入
<freeflying> hamo: 配置贴给我看下
<hamo> freeflying: pu rtscts           No
<freeflying> hamo: 还有别的不
<hamo> freeflying: 我这边还有个pu port             /dev/ttyUSB0
<hamo> freeflying: 不过这个看你
<hamo> freeflying: 就这两行
<roylez> hamo: 渣
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 都袋鼠国人了，还这么不文明
<tcstory> 有谁会python吗？我知道用asyncore和asynchat来写一个网络聊天室的服务器端，但是，我是否需要用asyncore和asynchat来写客户端呢？我发现使用socket就可以连接服务器了
<roylez> hamo: 哥就不文明了
<hamo> roylez: - -
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛你赶紧申请吧
<roylez> hamo: 悉尼房价还没涨起来，趁早
<hamo> roylez: 申请不了，不是phd
<roylez> hamo: ....
<roylez> hamo: 卢瑟
<hamo> roylez: 再说没涨起来也比国内高吧？
<roylez> hamo: 100万....而已
<hamo> roylez: 100W人刀？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04更换附加驱动的显卡后系统就进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462672 之前装了ubuntu 14.04更换了附加驱动的显卡 NVIDIA专有tested版后系统进不去了。开机出现警告：the system is running low-graphic mode.然后我点击ok，进入了tty1。然后怎么做。希望高手帮我！！我的显
<^k^>  ─> 卡是NVIDIA gt640 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kevin Peng — 2014-08-05 12:51
<roylez> hamo: 澳刀
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 我只有人刀，人刀都没有这么多
<hamo> iMadper: ^^^土豪快去买房
<roylez> hamo: 我也木有
<iMadper> hamo: 我都这么多地产了, 还买房???!
<roylez> hamo: 给我介绍贵公司的澳大利亚职位啊，我住到偏远地区去...
<hamo> roylez: 你现在不是就WFH么？
<jiero> roylez:  每年都涨啊。
<roylez> hamo: 18摸工资不给力啊
<jiero> roylez:  赶紧的，房价增长比例不如工资增长比例就是了
<hamo> roylez: 你现在发澳刀了？
<roylez> hamo: 毛爷爷
<jiero> hamo: 你妹啊，你可以贷款买房
<hamo> jiero: 帝都首付100W人刀...
<jiero> hamo:  10万贷款60万
<hamo> jiero: 我连首付都没有
<roylez> jiero: 悉尼没有pr就不用来了，房价贵交通贵医疗贵
<jiero> hamo:  ￥60万 在悉尼贷款 $60万买房。
<jiero> roylez:   Remote啊
<jiero> roylez:  医疗。。。医疗。。。能碰上什么医疗事情么？medibank保险就盖住了
<jiero> roylez:  房价贵也好出租的样子
<roylez> jiero: 生孩子这种
<roylez> jiero: 4w
 * hamo 土鳖可耻的匿了
<jiero> roylez: 出租 $500 还贷款$600
<jiero> roylez:  哦。
<jiero> roylez: 出生了就是澳洲海贼
<jiero> roylez: 好像现在不是了
<eexp> roylez: 袋鼠螺丝
<roylez> eexp: 屙屙渣
<jiero> roylez:  。。。开面了啊
<freeflying> hamo: 壕啊，都有1m人刀了
<eexp> roylez: 到哪里好玩去了？
<Destine> freeflying, 你的 membership expire 了。
<freeflying> Destine: 帮我加回来啊
<roylez> eexp: 悉尼歌剧院都没看呢
<mikecao> roylez, 你怎么拿到pr的
<cherrot> roylez: 乐主席竟然在
<eexp> roylez: 你找一个澳洲妹子作背景，给我发一个照片看看。
<cherrot> roylez: 你找一个澳洲妹子作背景，给我发一个照片看看
<roylez> eexp: 不发
<roylez> mikecao: 申请啊
<eexp> 不老实嘛。咋证明你跑过去了呢
<mikecao> roylez, 是不是得考雅思
<roylez> mikecao: 恩，不过刚刚改规矩，toefl也行了
<mikecao> 哪个简单？
<roylez> eexp: 就带了个手机，不会自拍
<mikecao> 和我一样诺基亚1050么：）
<eexp> 。。澳洲有一元送手机的，去办一个。
<roylez> mikecao: toefl新的没考过，雅思4个7还是有些难度的
<mikecao> roylez, 那你是怎么考过的。。
<roylez> eexp: optus 20元卡，一个月澳洲包打包发消息，国际长途250分钟，流量500M
<roylez> mikecao: 我作文只到过6.5，所以没有4个7
<eexp> 网络流量便宜吧。上网
<roylez> mikecao: 不过哥是博士
<eexp> 剥皮呢。
<eexp> 大boss
<huntxu> roylez: 博士作文还6.5，矬
<roylez> huntxu: 无所谓，反正哥过来了
<huntxu> roylez: 有本事渡我
<roylez> huntxu: 没有
<eexp> huntxu: ...
<eexp> 他只度妹子的
<mikecao> roylez, 膜拜
<mikecao> 性学？
<eexp> 勃士
<roylez> biochemist
<mikecao> eexp, 懂了。。。
<eexp> 你这单词，咋像生物学的
<eexp> 不是机械嘛
<huntxu> 机械是本科
<eexp> huntxu: 你说反了吧
<huntxu> 你自己问他 eexp
<eexp> 那出来乐乐经常说谎。
<eexp> 除开
<eexp> 或者逗你玩
<iMadper> 不是gaoji学嘛?
<eexp> roylez: 邮寄一张塑料澳元来
<roylez> eexp: 不给，最小面值也5块呢
<Destine> freeflying, 你还要么？
<tracyone> 各位请问下，硬盘通过USB连接到电脑，那么ubuntu将它看作u盘呢，还是看作硬盘，不知道哪位有用硬盘通过usb连接电脑的，能否看下对应节点在/dev/disk/by-id下后面是usb开头还是ata开头
<freeflying> Destine: 给我加上啊，我不是还在RMB吗
<Destine> freeflying, 那你自己加啊。。。
<freeflying> Destine: 自己加多不好啊
<Destine> freeflying, 好吧，我一会儿给你加。
<Destine> 。。。
<freeflying> Destine:  话说现在还有人申请吗
<Destine> freeflying, 有每个月还是有1,2个。
<iMadper> 申请啥? 也加我一个
<eexp> roylez: 太抠门了。
<hamo> iMadper: 赶紧的，我verify都快搞定了
<iMadper> hamo: push上去看看先
<hamo> iMadper: 快搞定又不是搞定了...
<imtxc> roylez: 渡过去了？
<roylez> imtxc: .
<hamo> roylez: 求带
<imtxc> roylez: 求张明信片儿
<roylez> hamo: 我不带两栖动物
<roylez> imtxc: 给钱~
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 那边房子贵不
<imtxc> 据说家家大别墅
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> imtxc: 100万...刀
<imtxc> roylez: 家里的大草坪需要雇工人不
<jiero> imtxc:  100万刀买不到海边带大草坪的城市区域住房
<roylez> imtxc: 滚
<tenzu> imtxc: 我家垃圾桶需要有人收拾, 你来吧
<imtxc> tenzu: 好啊好啊，给叫兽家干活也好
<jiero> imtxc: 笨蛋，工人现在挣得比主席多啊
<tenzu> roylez: 移民了?
<imtxc> jiero: P，主席的收入在这个频道在前三吧
<roylez> tenzu: 是啊
<roylez> imtxc: 显然不是
<tenzu> roylez: 经营海淘代购项目么?
<jiero> imtxc: 主席现在不是只有一个工作么
<imtxc> roylez: 你的魔都户口用了有一年么
<roylez> imtxc: 有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 人过去了，就可以代购了
<imtxc> jiero: 以后就发财了
<jiero> imtxc:  博士的一个工作一般只给3小时
<jiero> imtxc: 因为每小时工资太高
<roylez> imtxc: 你这是 loser mentality...
<tenzu> roylez: 移哪儿去了? 别告诉我是袋鼠国
<roylez> tenzu: .
<jiero> roylez:  每小时$150?
<roylez> jiero: 滚
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 14.04 如何安装JAVA 1.6.0_45！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462676 这里有个问题请高手指教！我的ubuntu 14.04 在应用Oracle 数据库时提示我的JAVA1.5版本低，这是什么问题，请指教？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-08-05 14:50
<jiero> roylez:  还是 $170？
<eexp> 你们这都是在黑乐乐啊。nnnd
<jiero> roylez:  难道入门的 $120?
<roylez> jiero: 今天第一次坐悉尼的火车，双层的，我惊呆了
<tenzu> 悉尼火车这么高大上
<jiero> roylez:  。。。那是电车
<eexp> 这就惊呆了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 火车啊
<tenzu> eexp: 你做的高铁都是三层的
<eexp> 疼疼，你叫兽不如博士啊
<jiero> roylez: 恩。好吧，夏天的时候你就会闻到高压电的恶心味道
 * tenzu 觉得以后去澳洲又多了一个人可以宰
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> eexp: 嘛, 我奶爸当的好好的
<tenzu> jiero: 如果宰不到你, 你可以给我折现
<eexp> roylez: 有人挤兑你不当奶爸
<jiero> tenzu:  来被我宰吧
<iMadper> hamo:  不合法的子菜单级数   <-  翻译一个
<tenzu> jiero: 咱俩互宰也没什么油水, 不如去宰神
<hamo> iMadper: no 合法's child menu 级 number
<tenzu> hamo: 神翻译
<iMadper> hamo: 什么叫级数?!
<iMadper> hamo: 哦, 我知道了
<hamo> tenzu: 多谢，多谢
<iMadper> 打怪多了, 级数就高
<palomino|working> :O
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马, 什么时候吃皮皮虾比较好?
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。挤压 eexp 的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 51 101? tenzu
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 主席出现了
 * palomino|working 疯狂践踏 roylez 
<tenzu> 主席连环击
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 我要吃马肉汉堡
<palomino|working> 去驴肉火烧店即可 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫的那是假货
<tenzu> palomino|working: 101啊, 看来还得等一段时间
<palomino|working> 食用皮皮虾的最佳月份为每年的四--六月间
<palomino|working> 还是51吃吧...
<jiero> tenzu: 10.1 吃螃蟹啦
<jiero> palomino|working:  螃蟹会攻击天津城吗？
<hamo> jiero: 吃螃蟹是不是一定要配着赏菊？
<tenzu> jiero: 坐等别人送螃蟹条
<roylez> hamo: ...
<palomino|working> 不会吧 jiero
<roylez> hamo: 丫真恶心
<palomino|working> 敢来攻击就吃掉之 jiero
<tenzu> hamo: 恶心
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 赏菊怎么了？
 * tenzu 觉得赏菊的时候应该什么都吃不下去才对
<imtxc> 皮皮虾是啥
<roylez> imtxc: 宇宙最强生物
<tenzu> imtxc: 海里的小强
<imtxc> 那货是不是海边才有
<imtxc> 跟紫菜蛋花汤里面的虾米一样不
<jiero> imtxc:  是
<jiero> imtxc: 不一样，皮皮虾吃虾米
<imtxc> jiero: 哦啊，那就是大一号呗？
<jiero> imtxc: 皮皮虾是大虫子
<imtxc> ………… 那算了
<imtxc> 不吃了
<palomino|working> http://tupian.baike.com/a4_71_57_01300000164151121835571234073_jpg.html  imtxc
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 口虾蛄盐水皮皮虾_图片_互动百科
<palomino|working> 就是这个东西
<jiero> imtxc: 我这里叫虾虎
<imtxc> 咋像吗炸 palomino|working
<jiero> imtxc: 神奇的观点
<tenzu> 山东似乎很多皮皮虾
<tenzu> 这货吃起来好麻烦
<imtxc> 还没见过海呢
<roylez> 皮皮虾好吃
<imtxc> tenzu: 饼都这个季节天气怎么样啊，很热么
<tenzu> imtxc: 这几天下雨了, 较凉快. 本周可能闷热, 周末继续雷阵雨
<roylez> 尼玛我昨天好不容易找到热水袋卖的，否则这些天没法睡啊
<imtxc> 额
<palomino|working> 这货比螃蟹吃起来简便多啦 -_- tenzu
<roylez> palomino|working: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_crab
<^k^> ⇪ t: Horseshoe crab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<palomino|working> ?_?
<roylez> palomino|working: 跟这个螃蟹比呢？
<tenzu> palomino|working: 两个吃起来都麻烦, 还是龙虾省事
<palomino|working> O_o
<roylez> palomino|working: 哥在厦门吃过
<palomino|working> 这东西也能吃啊
<palomino|working> 这不是鲎么
<palomino|working> 鲎（hòu）亦称马蹄蟹 -_-
<roylez> palomino|working: 国家二级保护动物 .... YUMMY ~
<palomino|working> 原来如此...
<tenzu> roylez: 这是那个远古生物?
<imtxc> 。。
<tenzu> 活化石什么的
<roylez> 恩
<hamo> iMadper: 擦，咱会不会有网页？
<mugebjgd> Linux有什么好的svn工具可以merge
<iMadper> hamo: 我没想要
<iMadper> bzr
<hamo> iMadper: martini那伙略叼，我准备换了
<iMadper> hamo: no zuo no die
<iMadper> hamo: pat?
<hamo> iMadper: 用一个我用的熟悉的
<iMadper> hamo: ruby
<hamo> iMadper: 毛，用我那个builddog用的那个东西
<iMadper> hamo: ruby规范好多, 起码是编程语言.
<iMadper> hamo: 毛毛builddog呀...
<hamo> iMadper: golang至少够浪，ruby够么？
<hamo> iMadper: 就上传包那个
<iMadper> hamo: 我知道那货
<hamo> iMadper: 你不是用过么
<iMadper> hamo: ruby  <-  如..  还不够浪?!
<huntxu> hamo: yooooo
<hamo> huntxu: 哟哟哟星人
<huntxu> iMadper: 你居然和黑毛合作
<huntxu> iMadper: 你个技术渣居然不怕黑毛鄙视你
<iMadper> huntxu: 没见过程序员约架?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 见过
<huntxu> iMadper: 没见过必死无疑还敢约的而已
 * huntxu sigh
<iMadper> huntxu: http://weibo.com/p/1008086c2ea32a705c40aee77e19a0c39fc4aa?k=%E6%83%85%E4%BE%A3%E6%8E%A5%E5%90%BB%E4%B8%8B%E5%B7%B4%E8%84%B1%E8%87%BC&from=huati_thread   你小心吧你
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<huntxu> iMadper: 已过情侣期。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 要不是老子没钱，娃都会走路了
<iMadper> huntxu: 结婚了?
<huntxu> iMadper: 没，但是状态已经没差多少了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你一个月怎么也得3w, 还没钱?
<iMadper> 状态算个毛...
<huntxu> iMadper: 婚房婚车都没有结毛
<imtxc> ……
<huntxu> 你想赞助？
<mugebjgd> huntxu, 一个月3w 土豪啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你一个月3w, 广州房价又低
<hamo> huntxu: 关键是要持证驾驶
<hamo> huntxu: 当心违章
<iMadper> huntxu: http://newhouse.gz.fang.com/fangjia/?s=bdfj
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ ~ｹ髦定侍閠
<iMadper> huntxu: http://jinshanguzs.fang.com/?sfxfyx_source=xftj_gz_xffj_2_tp
<huntxu> iMadper: 嘴巴怎么张能脱臼，我试了一会发现不行啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 3w越南盾就有
<iMadper> huntxu: 你太虚, 不行.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不行!
<iMadper> huntxu: 你~不行!!
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 3w欧壕你可不可以不要这样...
<huntxu> iMadper: 番禺。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 看不起番禺??!!
<iMadper> huntxu: 你竟然看不起番禺?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 怎么着也得市区，白云我都不太想要 TAT
<iMadper> huntxu: 那就没的说了
<roylez> huntxu: 壕你赢了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你是真土豪
<huntxu> iMadper: 上个月有人转租珠江帝景，600块一个月，说是上个租客有急事离开广州了
<huntxu> 没赶上，被人抢了
<iMadper> huntxu: 万一是骗呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 骗财还好, 万一人家骗你的色呢
<huntxu> iMadper: 我不色，没得骗
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 那就骗你的肾
<mugebjgd> huntxu, 3W我就不在这公司干了
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> huntxu: 你花3w 又买了一个媳妇？
<tenzu> 原来胡须这么壕
<huntxu> iMadper: 已卖
<imtxc> 3w 买的，糊涂哥调解之后又卖了？ 那价格肯定翻倍
<huntxu> imtxc: 同居壕你这样好吗
<imtxc> huntxu: momo
<jiero> huntxu imtxc 两个壕在互相问候
<imtxc> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.YetQ3c&id=21333539842&ns=1#detail 这个便宜
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 海鸥205 凤凰205旁轴相机，135胶片相机-淘宝网 价格:200.00
<imtxc> jiero: 还是全副
<jiero> imtxc: 真正胶片相机啊
<jiero> imtxc: 好古老，家里肯定有啊，我家里应该有30年前300多买的。
<jiero>  imtxc 那个用卷的时代钱没处花
<imtxc> jiero: 数字尾巴上面也好多土豪
 * NoIE Steam 上的 TRINE2 降到 3.39 欧元了。
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 卖了肾还不够首付?
<iMadper> huntxu: 你的肾这么不值钱?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Server 14.04 网络方面的求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462677 想尝试用Ubuntu做Web Server，在网络设置方面遇到问题。 首先在安装过程中接上网线（内网），会自动获取IP地址，安装完成后感觉比较正常，能够Ping通网关及内网其他电脑，也可以自动与外网时钟服务器同步
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下用什么软件下载这样的链接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462678 ftp://dygod1:dygod1@d311.dydytt.com:8002/ [电影天堂www.dy2018.net].以火攻火.MP4.720x404.中文字幕.mp4 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-05 15:57
<hamo> iMadper: 不合法的自定义菜单使用用户
<hamo> iMadper: no 合法's custom menu use user
<hamo> iMadper: /verify如何？
<iMadper> hamo: no other choice...
<WinHK> z
<WinHK> 不能打中文？
<jiero> imtxc:  啊，明天亚马逊特价相机
<WinHK> 牛叉
<WinHK> 有点难搞
<onlylove> yunfan: 擦，刚开会，开发工具就从selenium变ranorex了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过也好，ranorex里面有一堆现成的代码可以直接拿来用，省的我费力，只要研究业务流程差不多就行
<Destine> freeflying, 加上了。
<freeflying> Destine: thanks
<Destine> freeflying, 明年要自己记得renew，我明年不见得能再当选啦。
<freeflying> Destine: 继续当选啊
<freeflying> Destine: 你看我还在RMB不
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • printf("\a")无法发声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462683 我用的是ubuntu14.04，想写一个简易闹钟，先试了一下警报: #include <stdio.h> int main() { printf("\a"); } 但是程序运行后什么反应也没有，在真是ubuntu系统和虚拟机里都不出声，而在win下可以出声。 请问这是怎么回事？有没有
<^k^>  ─> 办法可以解决这个问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Travelinglight — 2014-08-05 16:21
<jiero> imtxc: 入手了 GR 了？
<jiero> imtxc:  RX100 II 在国美 <2800 入手。
<imtxc> 美国黑卡二这么便宜啊？
 * onlylove 拜 jiero壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 国美
<imtxc> 额
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我把选择软件源之后的更新选项调成不再提示了,怎么调回来? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462684 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 fox_pro — 2014-08-05 16:40
<imtxc> jiero: 啥时候这个价格的
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1322721
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 英国女子当成人玩具测试员 享乐之余年赚30万 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<roylez> nyfair: ....
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，赶紧申请这份工吧
<imtxc> jiero: 我没有看到哪里有那价格，如果是第三方的话，你还是小心一点
<onlylove> 貌似CJ上周结束了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 将Keil的头文件移到SDCC里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462685 以前在windows下使用keil学习单片机，现在用ubuntu+SDCC可是很多的语法和寄存器声明都和keil不一样，所以我想把keil的*.h文件复制到SDCC的目录下，来实现keil的功能（比如keil中有INTRINS.H而SDCC中没
<^k^>  ─> 有，这样有时候很麻烦），不知道这样可不可以，有知道的朋友麻烦讲一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lvsiyuan …
 * NoIE 我的鼠标坏了，我跑到附近的超市买鼠标。整个柜台的鼠标绝大部分都是 made in china。
 * NoIE 剩下的是 made in P.R.C。
<onlylove> 不一样么……真是的……
<adam8157> 今天忙得忘了来吹水了
<moxi> GT登不上咋办啊
<nyfair> alah
<nyfair> 给一堆数字int a[]和另外一个数字int b，在a里找一个子集，这个子集的和是b，求算法推荐
<hamo> iMadper: 靠，我用的那个库已经费了
<iMadper> hamo: 我多有先见之明.. 用 PAT!
<iMadper> hamo: ?
<hamo> iMadper: 好吧
<roylez> hamo: 袋鼠国看 ac 不开心 http://web.sanguosha.com/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【三国杀online·官方网站】永不打烊的在线桌游吧！ - 游卡桌游 - 边锋集团
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1290714
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 人大真正的教授带你看清新中国真相 周孝正讲座 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<moxi> 广告滚蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事不？
<moxi> 你们用的irssi吗？
<adam8157> nyfair: 有啥要求
<adam8157> roylez: 没
<roylez> moxi: 是啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里也没...
<moxi> 好玩
<adam8157> roylez: 最近都是坏事儿
<roylez> adam8157: 这视频不错
<nyfair> adam8157: 比枚举好就行
<moxi> 你们用的什么irc客户端/
<adam8157> roylez: 看一小会儿就看不下去了, 和天桥上的民科差不了多少
<roylez> adam8157: 你渣。。。看的就后面的
<adam8157> nyfair: 好难 懒得想
<nyfair> moxi: web irc chat
 * adam8157 伐开心 下线  乐乐寂寞了给我skype
<nyfair> 乐乐被蛋壕包养了？
<hamo> iMadper: 算了，满足你的小小心愿，用pat
<iMadper> hamo: 别
<iMadper> hamo: 我又不喜欢它了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu14.04 不能上网求解~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462691 主机是win8.1 虚拟机用的是VM10.0.3 用虚拟机安装Ubuntu14.04，连接设置为桥接，在安装界面连接不上网络，安装完系统后也一样连接不上，设置连接为NAT也不行，在系统内手动设置静态IP，能显示连接但是ping
<iMadper> hamo: 就用你那个吧
<freeflying> hamo: 准备试试kvm效率如何
<hamo> freeflying: 赞
<nyfair> hamo: which one?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu14.04 不能上网求解~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462693 主机是win8.1 虚拟机用的是VM10.0.3 用虚拟机安装Ubuntu14.04，连接设置为桥接，在安装界面连接不上网络，安装完系统后也一样连接不上，设置连接为NAT也不行，在系统内手动设置静态IP，能显示连接但是ping
<freeflying> hamo: 蛋蛋周期到了？咋老不开心呢
<freeflying> hamo: lol
<hamo> freeflying: 淡淡最近动作有点大
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu14.04 不能上网求解~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462694 主机是win8.1 虚拟机用的是VM10.0.3 用虚拟机安装Ubuntu14.04，连接设置为桥接，在安装界面连接不上网络，安装完系统后也一样连接不上，设置连接为NAT也不行，在系统内手动设置静态IP，能显示连接但是ping
<huntxu> roylez: 渡我
<jiero> imtxc:  现在
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • i3-4130 cpu 不支持ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462695 请教各位 新配了个mini主机，没法安装独立显卡，使用的是i3-4130cpu及其集成的显卡。 安装ubuntu14 后，开机进入桌面10s中内黑屏，上网查了下，貌似是ubuntu不支持i3-4130的显卡驱动。 请问这个确实否？ 如何
<^k^>  ─> 解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 antwarrior — 2014-08-05 17:32
<hamo> iMadper: 可以了亲
<moxi> 1
<moxi> 走了？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问如何往vim里导入gedit的snippet？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462696 以前用gedit积攒了大量snippet，可以导出成xml格式。 有没有办法能在vim中使用这些snippets？ 格式如图： snippet.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-08-05 17:54
<yunfan> onlylove: 这就叫文官一笔 武官一记
<yunfan> nyfair: 啪啪姨怎么着几天都没来 难道去cj搞展台了？
<nyfair> yunfan: 哎哟，官人，瞧你说的
<nyfair> yunfan: cj跟我没关系，cm更重要
<moxi> 人少
<onlylove> yunfan: nyfair快别提cj了，今年那个展台妹子……昨晚上真心被吓到了
<moxi> 怎么没人回答我都用的什么irc客户端？
<ytc> moxi, xchat
<onlylove> moxi: 这个问题很无聊
<onlylove> moxi: 就像问，你们用什么发行版，用什么牌子洗发水，用的电信的还是移动的手机号
<moxi> 我用的irssi额
<moxi> server
<mk3548208> firefox的chatzilla
<nyfair> moxi: qq irc bot
<onlylove> 下班 ~\(≧▽≦)/~啦啦啦
<moxi> 高科技
<jusss> moxi: quassel
<mooxx> ei
<jusss> nyfair: 你去看cj了吗，发点图片看看
<moxi> 啥玩意？
<moxi> CF去
<jiero> imtxc: 有什么值得关注的相机型号啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你都买了还纠结啥
<imtxc> jiero: 自己的就是最好的
<jiero> imtxc:  我没买啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你不是说买了 2800 的rx100m2 么
<jiero> imtxc: 刚收到卖相机回来的款项
<jiero> imtxc:  没有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 说真的，你要是不在乎wifi功能的话，m2性价比真不如m1
<imtxc> jiero: 卡片里面，还有就是尼康的ca
<jiero> imtxc:  才差400 元。而且2不是还能转屏幕，还能遥控还能加闪光灯么？
<imtxc> jiero: 2 的那个旋转屏幕，聊胜与无，角度很小
<imtxc> jiero: 卡片机器，遥控做啥，闪光做啥
<jiero> imtxc: 正因为没法全转，才需要遥控啊
<jiero> imtxc:  手机看到相机具体的景象
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> jiero: 那种场景你能遇到多少次
<jiero> imtxc: 如果可能，拍妹子的时候
<jiero> imtxc: 让妹子自己看
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> jiero: 我觉得用不到
<jiero> imtxc: 尼康的 V3 那种？
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我觉得翻转屏幕，遥控都意义不大
<jiero> imtxc:  因为。。。你拍摄角度就那么平常。。。
<imtxc> jiero: wifi 唯一好处是可以不用拿出来sd卡或者连接数据线就可以传图片
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。这个我不觉得需要。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 偶然有几张低角度高角度的，我的脖子可以动
<imtxc> jiero: 大不了蹲下拍
<imtxc> 或者其他东西辅助
<jiero> imtxc: 拍海边的洞，真难趴下！
<jiero> imtxc: 石头全是牡蛎
<imtxc> 海边的洞，我想象不到是啥样
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。充满小动物的岩石缝
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 你拍几次那玩意儿？
<jiero> imtxc:  3次。
<imtxc> jiero: 地处的东西，大不了蹲下偏一下脖子
<jiero> imtxc: 一堆废片。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 高处的东西，用其他东西辅助
<jiero> imtxc: 好吧我体质特殊，我根本不能蹲下
<imtxc> jiero: 那你就买翻转的吧
<jiero> imtxc: 我比平常人少腕部
<jiero> imtxc:  弯曲的角度小
<jiero> imtxc:  啊啊。但是还想明天选择有没有更好地啊
<jiero> imtxc:  所以等明天看有没有好的
<jiero> imtxc:  我终于发现硬盘不能太小了
<October21> jiero: 你的需求增长了……
<jiero> October21:  不是啊，是历史延长了
<jiero> October21: 说明我老了
<jiero> October21: 我不断的抛弃历史，也不行
<October21> jiero: 也许你需要个云存储
<jiero> October21: 80GB太大，0.8MB/s 速度不快
<jiero> October21: 而且云不都是要无聊的客户端么。。。
<October21> 支持linux的不少啊
<jiero> October21:  。也都要客户端
<moxi> 都是原始码方式
<October21> jiero: 有不要的吗？
<jiero> October21: 不知道啊
<imtxc> jiero: 看你的心理价位啊
<imtxc> jiero: 或者你之前说的ep5 之类？
<imtxc> jiero: 或者rx100m3, 或者尼康coolpix a
<imtxc> jiero: 松下lx7 都是不错的机器啊
<jiero> imtxc:  心理价位啊。。。好滴。不过3000就是了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: x100 超出你的预算范围了
<jiero> imtxc:  ep5 都超过了。。。
<imtxc> 不对，ca的屏幕好像不能反转
<imtxc> jiero: 如果你要录像，就不要选择gr
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。。。真难办。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 黑卡1 啊
<imtxc> jiero: 或者黑卡2啊
<imtxc> jiero: 不过你说黑卡2 2800- 的价格我觉得不靠谱
<imtxc> jiero: jd 上倒是常有3099的价
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯看样子我看错了
<jiero> imtxc: 试试明天能到那价位么
<imtxc> jiero: 不可能
<imtxc> jiero: 要破3k怎么着也得一个月
<jiero> imtxc:   在亚马逊还是有可能的 - 配合礼品卡 960的折扣
<jiero> imtxc: 京东其实用礼品卡+京东那些小优惠也能做到3000之内
 * imtxc 下班
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: ...不是吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub2命令行下找不到chainloader+1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462698 如题：我想实现从命令行输入命令进入windows7，可是为什么提示找不到chainloader+1命令，set root过了，insmod这些都试过了，就是找不到。 有大神能帮忙解答吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kesai_ubuntu — 2014-08-05 1
<^k^>  ─> 9:43
<jiero> ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司产品质量真是越来越差了
<freeflying> happyaron: 连14.04都没法用
<arch> 有谁对linux内核的vfs部分比较熟悉吗
<StarBrilliant> arch: 不熟悉
<arch> 科班出吧身的应该都学过
<onlylove> 这边野路子比较多，啥养鱼的种花的都有
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 大家好～
<^k^> microcai:点点点.  20:44
<^k^> microcai:点点点.  20:44
<castleX> 来闲聊呗，各位大神，好无聊。。
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  20:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上诉 :     有个律师为一个财主辩护,由于花钱买通了法官,结果轻而易举地取得了胜利,不等休庭便兴奋地打电报通知他的辩护委托人:"真理大获全胜！ "对方接到电报后,立即回电说:"上诉到最高法庭！ "
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，win8.1+ubuntu14.04+BT5引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462700 求高手指导 现笔记本装有UEFI下windows8.1+ubuntu14.04, 能否在此基础上硬盘安装BT5？BT5用什么做引导？引导怎么写？ 百度 谷歌N天了，一直找不到方法， 菜鸟求助， 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1790364311 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-08-05 21:20
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  21:52
<Grant_Hunt> ²²²²/quit
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于显卡的灵异事件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462702 前两天笔记本电脑出了点问题，简单描述一下：正在windows系统下看网页视频，突然蓝屏重启（之前在另外一台台式机电脑看同一视频时蓝屏两次，当时以为是那台电脑老化，没太注意。不过和这台电脑的问
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么了
<freeflying> happyaron: 我笔记本一路升级来得，现在都快不能用了
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么个不能用法啊
<happyaron> freeflying: debian stable飘过啊
<jusss> 谁给来两个电影看看呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你看过revolution os没
<onlylove> jusss: 正好看看
<jusss> onlylove: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1437389/  ?
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 操作系统革命 (豆瓣)
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得还有一部的，忘了叫啥了
<jusss> onlylove: 主演: Richard M. Stallman / Linus Torvalds
<jusss> onlylove: debian下打vim木反应，打vi却有反应，古怪呀
<notlolicon> 唉，想翻个墙，结果连google app engine和ssh申请帐号的网页都上不去，真是要死了
<jusss> vim-tiny ?
<onlylove> jusss: apt-get install vim
<jusss> onlylove: 还有个奇怪的事，不知道是fvwm还是xterm拦截了我给emacs的C-p
<jusss> onlylove: 每次在xterm里C-p就是emacs接受不了，要是离开xterm另开一个emacs的窗口才可以
 * jusss 总是遇到各种问题，
<jusss> 下了个stunnel,运行提示需要证书文件，可是readme里写了如果作客户端不需要的，非得让我给它证书，我哪有，在arch下就没出现这个问题，
<jusss> 看了得去翻下arch的stunnel配置文件才清楚
<jusss> happyaron: debian为啥非得默认安装exim
<jusss> happyaron: 我都只装了标准工具，都给我装上exim了，还有bsd-mail mutt,我记得以前在ubuntu下时，人家根本不跟你装bsd-mail mutt之类的
<jusss> arch貌似就没mta
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu内核升级后,想用之前的旧内核启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462703 我的ubuntu系统从12.04的老版本升级到12.04.4之后有线网卡不能识别了，无线网卡也经常出问题，键盘的一些按键无反应，电源使用时间也一下子减半。。。我想恢复升级之前的状态，请问选择旧
<jusss> 服务器吧，装个mta给其它用户发发邮件之类的，个人用户就一人一台电脑，装mta也没用呀，要是真发邮件之类的装个smtp的客户端就行了，mta感觉真没啥必要呀，要装也该装postfix才好，exim配置看了半天没看懂
<onlylove> jusss: exim兼容sendmail，你能看懂麻烦了
<jusss> onlylove: 没看过sendmail的配置，就看了下exim的感觉真麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: postfix的真心简单明了
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以安装的时候啥都不选，连base-system都不选
<jusss> onlylove:
<jusss> onlylove: 第一次就是那样搞的，然后发现wpa_supplicant死活连不上。。。估计却包太多了
<jusss> onlylove: 自带的连rfkill都木有
<jusss> onlylove: 最后实在木法就重装了遍，把标准工具装上了，然后就一点问题木有了
<jusss> onlylove: 其实我当时想装arch来的，发现一个奇葩的问题，用dd写arch进u盘，然后eeepc死活读不了u盘，用dd写debian进u盘，一点问题都木有
<jusss> 你说奇葩不奇葩
<onlylove> jusss: 不奇葩
<jusss> 难道最新的arch的iso不支持dd了？
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定arch的镜像是hyperic的
<jusss> onlylove: 那是啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 我是从米国的一个镜像网站上下的，cd iso
<onlylove> jusss: 你先研究下debian第一张CD和其他CD有啥不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 这个真没研究过，只知道下第一张cd就对了
<onlylove> jusss: 因为只有第一张可以启动计算机
<onlylove> jusss: 其他的都可以用djago还是啥的下载
<jusss> onlylove: 我从米国的那个镜像网站上下的选项里就只有一个iso呀
<jusss> onlylove: 那个页面只有一个iso 木有第二个cd之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 你那是arch
<jusss> onlylove: so what?
<jusss> onlylove: arch的源网站只能某些带启动某些不带？
<onlylove> jusss: research thay yourself
<jusss> 我也是看着archwiki作的。。。
<jusss> 而且我发现现在的archwiki上装系统比去年的页面上少了好多东西
<jusss> 现在连分区都省了，直接给个连接自己看去吧，不像去年的页面写了好多仔细告诉你这么这么那么那么，现在到好直接一个连接自己搞去吧
<freeflying> happyaron: boot failed, 还不支持uefi，debian太挫了
<gebjgd> freeflying, testing
<freeflying> gebjgd: test what?
<gebjgd> freeflying, debian testing
<freeflying> gebjgd: 哦
<onlylove> freeflying: 哎？我记得我在uefi的机器上装过debian
<onlylove> freeflying: 不过是vbox里面的
<gebjgd> freeflying, debian 谁用stable
<gebjgd> freeflying, 太老
<gebjgd> freeflying, 必须testing
<onlylove> gebjgd: dd说了，sid或者stable
<gebjgd> onlylove, testing没问题
<onlylove> gebjgd: testing的bug修的慢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 修就成
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你看aron dd用stable，adam壕用sid
<gebjgd> onlylove, 看别人干嘛  你看别人还移民呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 好吧，我用stable
<onlylove> gebjgd: 因为sid和testing没有netinstall
<onlylove> 其实觉得原来的bussiness card CD比较不错的，可以选择装哪个版本
<onlylove> 可惜……人觉得没啥人用，不维护了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 扯淡
<gebjgd> onlylove, testing谁说没有netinstall
<onlylove> gebjgd: netinstall iso
<gebjgd> onlylove, http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/jessie_di_alpha_1/i386/iso-cd/debian-jessie-DI-a1-i386-netinst.iso
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=280.00 MiB ; type=application/x-iso9660-image
<gebjgd> onlylove, 才多大 眼神就不好用
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那就是我去的那个源没有……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁知道你去的什么源
<onlylove> gebjgd: 啥年代了还i386
<gebjgd> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/jessie_di_alpha_1/amd64/iso-cd/debian-jessie-DI-a1-amd64-netinst.iso
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=221.00 MiB ; type=application/x-iso9660-image
<gebjgd> onlylove, 386照样有人用
<gebjgd> onlylove, 傻逼win用户就还在386
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我司2G内存都x64了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我司随便台机器都是16G内存  我2台
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你们还2g？ 连零头都不够
<onlylove> gebjgd: 测试要那么多内存做啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我又不做测试
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我司做测试的都是2台机器  3台显示器  16G内存
<onlylove> gebjgd: 羡慕
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我一台2G一台8G
<gebjgd> onlylove, 啥公司这么寒酸
<onlylove> gebjgd: 2G的工作机，收邮件用的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别说出去，怪掉价的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 出国吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人生地不熟的，不出
<gebjgd> onlylove, 与党国共存亡？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 和它没关系
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是人懒，懒得挪窝
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就懒吧
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-06
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助! ubuntu14.04 LTS 32位 播放rmvb电影画面声音不同步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462707 求高手指点，本人菜鸟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Johan — 2014-08-06 1:34
<freeflying> happyaron: unity的dash弹出时，然后锁屏，这时再也没法解锁了
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  08:45
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.4无线有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462708 不知道是不是本人的电脑问题，发现Ubuntu的无线用不了，打开不了，但是电脑的wifi指示灯是亮着的，求大神帮帮忙，电脑型号华硕a550vb，网卡atheros ar9485，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fly农夫三拳 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-08-06 7:57
<zhouqt> billyway: ping
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40622
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 大庆原油频频被盗公安局去哪了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462715 我国有好几个油田，然而这几年，却唯独黑龙江省大庆的打击偷盗油最出名，打到了市外、省外、关外。 如果说大庆油田最能丢油是因为它最大，显然是说不过去的。人家第二大油田、第三大油田…
<^k^>  ─> …不总丢油，绝不是因为自己小。丢油不丢油，油田的大小不是主要原因，更主要的原因是当地的管理不能 …
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 想要芯片制造业务吗，IBM给你10亿美元
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • proftp+openldap的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462716 CentOS的机器上装了OpenLDAP，按教程配置，只设置了Manager 在另一台机器上用LDAP Browser，JXplorer都能登录上去 (LDAP Browser好像只能读取，所以又装了个JXplorer，用JXplorer添加了cn=test,cn=ftpuser,dc=gdns,dc=gc) Code: #    This
<^k^>  ─> file was generated on 2014-08-06 at 09:07:11 #    by Softerra LDAP Browser 4.5 [ http://www.ldapadministrator.com ] dn: dc=gdns,dc=gc objec …
<feifeng> 各位大神早安阿  还在冬眠么
<feifeng> 哇  还是很安静阿
<feifeng> hi
<feifeng> hello
<RainFlying> percol 大赞
<RainFlying> feifeng 他们估计夜生活丰富白天就死了一样
<feifeng> RainFlying: 也许把  好久没有熬夜了
<evan-yang> 也许把  是哪个字？
<evan-yang> 你们用的什么irc客户端
<feifeng> irssi
<feifeng> 信赖终端软件
<feifeng> 也有的时候用下xchat
<evan-yang> 这个 hexchat 很多中文不显示
<feifeng> 没用国
<feifeng> 过
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables如何拒绝通过80端口进入，目的地址不是a.com的访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462717 最近查看nginx的日志发现有很多来自非本机绑定的域名访问，产生大量的垃圾日志，请问能否通过iptables进行阻挡，拒绝通过80端口进入，目的地址不是a.com的访问？
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyj007 — 2014-08-06 10:10
<evan-yang> 原来是设置字体的问题
<feifeng> 哦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装完Ubuntu14之后为什么重启就找不到系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462719 装好系统后重启看到电脑又从Lan启动了，意味着无法找到硬盘里的系统。我是用U盘安装的，请问该怎么解决这个问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bydreamer — 2014-08-06 10:34
<evan-yang> 修改g4dos的配置吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那个efi启动，用的fat32是吧？
<ninepillars> 有人在不？
<sevk> ninepillars:点点点.  11:18
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦，不用unity的路过
<ninepillars> 使用grub，想给某些菜单项加上密码，而另外一些不加，结果，发现无论如何，都只能给所有的菜单加上密码活着不加。怎么搞的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 用debian kde吧
<freeflying> happyaron: shame on you
<happyaron> freeflying: shame on mark
<ninepillars> 首先： set superusers="xxxxxx" 然后是 password xxxxxxx asefasfasefasfafa
<ninepillars> 然后在单个的菜单项，比如windows后加上 --users xxxxxx
<ninepillars> 这样应该没错吧？
<ninepillars> 可那些没有加上--users xxxxxxx的菜单项，居然也需要密码才能进入了
<ninepillars> 这是怎么回事？
<ninepillars> can anybody help?
<ninepillars> ubuntu 14.04.1
<onlylove> happyaron: 挖了个坑把自己埋了……原来偷懒，装windows的优盘用的ntfs格式
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，你这是要我说恭喜么。
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后今天发现不知道是vbox的问题，还是光盘问题，不能从uefi启动
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕，差点忘记做今天的功课
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后想起自己的优盘，插上去以后想起来，喵的NTFS……
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 正准备给新机器在vbox上练手双启动呢，遇到这事……
<yunfan> onlylove: 入win就是坑
<yunfan> 准备去魔都住一阵
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道是坑也没辙啊
<yunfan> 研究下可有什么课参观的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得魔都么，老城区，特别是小说里面提到的地方去逛逛
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得新城区啥的没啥可逛的，就像帝都二环以外没啥好玩的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不喜欢人文景观
<yunfan> 你要考虑我的家乡是个著名旅游点
<onlylove> yunfan: 魔都那地方有自然景观？
<yunfan> 这类东西我都不感冒
<yunfan> onlylove: 有啊 崇明岛我就想上去玩玩啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40628
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 阿里巴巴的云计算规模有多大
<onlylove> 喵的让着文章这么一说，马云那点家底还不如亚马逊的零头
<onlylove> 等下班回家格式化优盘去……虽然fat32不能放超过4G单个文件……
<onlylove> 说起旅游，我又想起那个准备买好久的相机了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜妹子壕
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<onlylove> happyaron: 对了，imtxc妹子壕最近在用windows，貌似有个带尾巴的进来才是活的
<moxi> 我在
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们这些带相机旅游的真无聊
<yunfan> 尤其是还要求是单反什么的
<onlylove> 连中两枪……
<yunfan> 对了 去魔都我还得去看看鱼菜共生的活动
<yunfan> 最近买了种植盆
<onlylove> freeflying: 刚刚在uefi下面又装了次debian stable，没问题
 * happyaron uefi debian stable 在服务器环境用半年了
<onlylove> happyaron: 昨天候总不是和你说，boot fail么
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得拍拍星星云海啥的无可厚非吧……又不是去拍剪刀手，没单反，卡片很多功能不能实现啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 猴总运气不佳
<onlylove> yunfan: 最主要的是，卡片镜头太弱，然后参数还是卡片决定，不能自己定
<nyfair> onlylove: 菊苣
 * moxi 晕倒
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛菊苣
<nyfair> tera公测了？
<freeflying> happyaron: chakra还活着？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 求助，linux登录界面前如何增加窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462723 我的期望是系统启动时，出现用户名和密码的输入框之前弹出一个界面，用于输入其他校验数据。言外之意就是除了用户名和密码还需要其他验证手段才能登录系统。 现在没有源码，通过需
<^k^>  ─> 改代码的方式应该不可能了。 我现在的想法是，需要有一个判断条件，可以知道要出现这个登录界面了； …
<freeflying> happyaron: 这几天到贵司的archive速度相当快啊
<nyfair> 牛牛陪我玩tera
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛来玩网游
<adam8157> nyfair: 我会说我从来没玩过网游么...
<nyfair> 我问你们个问题
 * adam8157 看羽毛球视频看得醉了
<nyfair> 大家都知道flash很烂，linux下的flash比windows下的还要烂
<nyfair> 可为什么即使在linux上，html5播放器依然比flash播放器烂？
<adam8157> nyfair: linux下有好的flash, 不过只有chromium能用
<nyfair> adam8157: 那个是什么？
<adam8157> nyfair: pepperflashplugin-nonfree - Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<adam8157> nyfair: 简单说, 就是chrome内置的那个flash =,=
<nyfair> adam8157: 这个我知道啊，好几年前的了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我就想问问html5扯了这么多年了，为什么这都没做好？
<adam8157> nyfair: 因为牛牛你没上!
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 甚感惶恐
<iMadper> 不知道怎么在电脑上播放html5视频...
<iMadper> 优酷/土豆都默认走flash...
<adam8157> nyfair: 其实说句实话, Linux桌面本来以及将来都是没人亲没人疼的, 现在这些东西都是依赖Android的商业动机
<adam8157> iMadper: 改user agent到iOS
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<adam8157> iMadper: 如果你是chrome的话有"妈妈在也不用担心我的mac发热计划"
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是chrome啊..
<iMadper> adam8157: 我知道有这个, 不过fx不能用
<adam8157> iMadper: 改UA试试吧
<iMadper> 恩.
 * adam8157 想打羽毛球啊啊啊啊啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 果然好用. 但是他总推荐我安装ios的app... lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想请教一下如何在带RAID功能的主板上安装Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462724 想买一个主板，带用它的RAID1功能，然后在其上安装Ubuntu，不知道需要如何配置？安装时会不会需要什么软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feibob — 2014-08-06 13:19
<iMadper> adam8157: 不行, 播放不能. 点不了开始
<adam8157> iMadper: 改成它那个app的UA...
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 搜搜 我没搞过
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<happyaron> freeflying: 应该还活着吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 是么。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我这儿经过ipv6一直挺快的。
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见小dd
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这次不错
<iMadper> happyaron: 反响很好
<happyaron> iMadper: 是么
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥事反响很好
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 等一会儿给你截图看看.
<nyfair> adam8157: 你人在c社，说这话像样么？你要还在帽帽，不关心桌面倒也罢了
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊? 你不知道呀??!!!
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> happyaron: 你自己不知道什么事???!
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是你送的??!
<iMadper> happyaron: 我去....
<happyaron> iMadper: 大概能猜到
<nyfair> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是不知道你说哪个
<iMadper> happyaron: 哪个???????????????
<adam8157> "哪个"
<happyaron> iMadper: 万一你说archive速度快呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 你才是真妹子壕
<iMadper> nyfair: 你拜错了... happyaron 刚才说"哪个", 就知道他有很多了
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛菊苣，你看 iMadper 妹子壕这脸皮就知道他肯定是妹子壕了。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你都闹不清是哪个了
<iMadper> happyaron: 呸, 不给你截图了
<happyaron> iMadper: 不要混淆视听了，截图要的
<adam8157> iMadper: 发我看看
<adam8157> iMadper: 白老板不在办公室么? 为啥不回我comment?
<iMadper> adam8157: 在吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我老板呢?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你老板没来吧?
<freeflying> happyaron: arm的只能去贵司自己得服务器
<iMadper> adam8157: 你, comments写哪儿了?
<freeflying> nyfair: C社注定要失败啊，你看C社这里的员工几个人eat their own dog food
<freeflying> nyfair: 由此可见一斑啊
<iMadper> redhat也注定失败呀, 我都是用arch的
<happyaron> freeflying: ustc木有么
<happyaron> freeflying: RH里还有一堆debian党呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 都注定要失败的。
<freeflying> happyaron: shame on them
<nyfair> 做Linux游戏的都是SB吧，cave story原始游戏900kb，10年前一个大学生独立开发的。一堆人搞了个linux移植版，又是qt又是sdl还找了个现成的游戏引擎，结果加起来要80Mb，然后还一堆bug
<happyaron> freeflying: 你还用x86电脑呢，你会也是注定的。giggles
<nyfair> iMadper: arch注定要失败啊，越来越小众
 * adam8157 一会儿去注销公积金联名卡
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这是偷梁换柱
<freeflying> iMadper: arch里得kde啥版本了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 哎, 到时候再去找替代吧.
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用kde.. 不知道
<nyfair> freeflying: chakra分裂好几年了
<freeflying> nyfair: 哦
<iMadper> freeflying: kded是5.0.0-1
<happyaron> iMadper: 速度，截图呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你Linux都不用, 注定啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 我是打酱油得，世界靠你们年轻人啊
<jiero> imtxc:  . 亚马逊的数码相机没有你的GR啊。
<adam8157> freeflying: 靠   happyaron iMadper 才是年轻人
<iMadper> adam8157: 我老了, 小dd才是年轻人.
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃也是啊
<jiero> iMadper: 小弟弟？
<adam8157> hamo: 让我们来强行重启吧!
<jiero> adam8157: 你在做什么暗示呢。。。
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jiero: bug, ipv6, 暗示个毛?
<jiero> adam8157: 发现我把资金多算了一倍。。。自己的钱实在少得可怜啊。
 * jiero 没钱了。
<adam8157> jiero: 多算一倍? 你也是酷炫
<iMadper> adam8157: 强制重启赛高.
 * palomino|working 把资金多算了一倍,发现结果与正确的资金一致,求palomino资金数量
<adam8157> palomino|working: 0
<hamo> adam8157: 你早上咋不开会呢？
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<hamo> adam8157: 等你说发现呢...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你早上咋不开会呢？
<iMadper> adam8157: 等你说发现呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 8am啊
 * hamo 摸破马
<hamo> adam8157: 9:30啊
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<iMadper> adam8157: 9:30啊
 * iMadper 
<adam8157> hamo: sean给我的calender是8am
<jiero> adam8157:  account payable 算重了啊。。。伤不起
 * iMadper <- repeater
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper When     Wed Aug 6, 2014 8am – 8:30am China Standard Time
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> adam8157: 我什么都不知道啊, 我只知道白老板说是9:30
<jiero> happyaron:  带回4个佳能镜头。一个超级重
<hamo> adam8157: 我们也是9点半啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们也是9点半啊
<jiero> happyaron:  会买4个镜头的，除了 白菜，可能还是白菜。
<happyaron> jiero: 都什么镜头？
 * iMadper 喜欢吃白菜. 
<jiero> happyaron:  都没拆封，但是最终的标明 15-55mm 。。。
 * iMadper 冬储大白菜. 
<jiero> happyaron: 最重的那个。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1323407
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ VR头盔岛国新用途：用来摸虚拟女友美腿 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<happyaron> jiero:4个1555？
<jiero> happyaron:  不是啊。其他的有一个是很轻很小的，肯定是定焦。
<happyaron> jiero: 列一下啊开开眼
<happyaron> 15 55 不是600d的套头么
<happyaron> 貌似还有f2.8版本
<jiero> happyaron:  可能是 2.8的版本
<jiero> happyaron:  否则不会那么重吧。感觉好重
<happyaron> 嗯，土豪。
<jiero> happyaron: 政府人员是不怕花费的，连退税都不知道。
<jiero> happyaron: 亚马逊的1元秒杀我抢到了一本书。
<happyaron> 好
<nyfair> jiero: 壕
<nyfair> jiero: humble bundle我都是1美分买的
 * cherrot nginx 配置竟然不生效。。很捉急。。
<cherrot> luobo: carrot
<nyfair> jiero: 这年头还有不知道的？即使真不知道信用卡都会来通知你知道
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕
<luobo> ...
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒
<luobo> 爆照
<cherrot> happyaron: 离送我HHKB还有多远？
<cherrot> luobo: 一来就准备爆照，不错 个人觉悟很高~
<happyaron> cherrot: 还挺远
<luobo> 。。。。
<cherrot> luobo: 来吧！
<luobo> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BuVSh5KCQAAd5TE.jpg
<jiero> nyfair:  我是送妹子东西顺便+1元多本而已。
<jiero> nyfair: 知道什么？
 * hamo 少壮不努力，长大买小米。木耳用三星，P成小清新。跟风学装逼，肯定用索尼。兜里揣金立，约炮准没戏。学生选一加，考试就全瞎。唱歌只会吼，肯定用OPPO。工作没前途，只能买魅族。手机买荣耀，同事都在笑。脑子不好使，长大买锤子...
<jiero> hamo:  诺基亚呢。。。
<happyaron> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper 到底几点开会?
<jiero> hamo:  大 Ubuntu 呢。
<jiero> hamo:  哦。是魅族，工作没前途啊 蛤蟆
<iMadper> adam8157: 9:30.
<iMadper> adam8157: 那是另外一个meeting.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你弄混了.
<adam8157> iMadper: oh
<iMadper> hamo: 怎么不黑iphone?!!!
<happyaron> iMadper: 是不是他自己用爱疯
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是.
 * hamo 我用国母手机
<happyaron> iMadper: 后头丑也没被黑
 * hamo 我自豪
<happyaron> hamo: 拍星星了么
 * hamo 我骄傲啊
<moxi> 用大哥大
 * iMadper 求推荐拍照好的android手机, 白色的. 
<happyaron> iMadper: nubia
<jiero> iMadper:  那个那个一加一大于二的？
<iMadper> happyaron: z7?
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 屏幕骗色
<happyaron> iMadper: 据说还不错
<happyaron> 没见过真机
<hamo> iMadper: 一加
<hamo> iMadper: 反正你也不考试了
<iMadper> hamo: 给妹子.
<iMadper> hamo: 我去问问去.
<hamo> iMadper: 三星
<iMadper> hamo: 在考虑要不要等mx4.
<iMadper> hamo: 不要丧门星
<hamo> iMadper: 锤子
<iMadper> ,,,,,
<iMadper> hamo: oppo其实不错, 就是买不起
<nyfair> 给妹子就别纠结这种，认准水果就好
<happyaron> hamo: 谁用锤子谁土豪啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 妹子说了不要水果
<happyaron> hamo: 做工垃圾得不能再垃圾了。
<nyfair> happyaron: 上干货
<iMadper> nyfair: 而且, 我没钱呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 看你妹子啥气质的
<hamo> happyaron: 你确定？还好吧，有些小瑕疵吧我看的视频，你用过甄姬？
<nyfair> iMadper: 水果比锤子实惠啊
<iMadper> ny
<iMadper> nyfair: 所以我也不买锤子呀
<happyaron> nyfair: hamo: 工程机质量都比量产机好很多很多这种话我可以乱说么？
<hamo> happyaron: 求share一台甄姬
<hamo> happyaron: 我想试试
<happyaron> hamo: 都不是俺的啊
<nyfair> 小米三天两头被黑，我也没发现有什么问题。锤子被黑差不多也是那堆傻叉的炒作
<iMadper> hamo: Rex用的一加. 屏幕下半部分确实有点儿偏黄
<nyfair> 人家卖得出去就是本是，敲你们这酸样
<hamo> iMadper: 没事，这种都是不仔细看看不出来的
<iMadper> hamo: 这倒是.
<happyaron> nyfair: 你要是用了目前量产出来的手机，就知道不是炒作了。
<nyfair> 上回微博上不是有个傻叉黑锤子弄了个日本工程师的twitter截图说那个日本人不认同锤子的做工，然后一堆妓者转发
<nyfair> 结果一看原文，人家根本就是在评价小米发布会，和锤子没有任何关系
<happyaron> nyfair: 量产几十万台，退回几万台。你觉得咋样。
<adam8157> iMadper: 你安心用5s吧, 拍照质量秒杀别的
<nyfair> happyaron: 上干活
<happyaron> nyfair: 有盆友在里面上班
<onlylove> iMadper: oppo的电源键有问题，通病
<nyfair> 你看蛋蛋三天两头黑ubuntu，ubuntu依然是最好的linux distro
<adam8157> nyfair: 我哪黑过?
<happyaron> nyfair: 我是米1用户，我觉得比米1渣不少。虽然用过以后我也不打算再用小米了。
<nyfair> 我一加个最，马上一堆人要高潮
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<happyaron> nyfair: 你用了之后再出来为人打不平嘛。
<iMadper> adam8157: 给妹子呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 妹子不要水果呀.
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以我纠结要不要下个机器买水果
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是很喜欢水果
<happyaron> iMadper: 国母机吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是不想被各种小问题郁闷
<nyfair> 人家赚到钱有脑残粉是人家有本事，你不稀罕也好鄙视为人处事也好，这都没关系，一酸起来那只能证明自己更low罢了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在这个机器，电源键要按好几下才能点亮屏
<happyaron> 牛牛high了，lol
<nyfair> 我当然high啊，尼玛我就是做忽悠的，你们这是拿我开玩笑
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在用5s, 问题不少呀... 输入法不好是大问题.
<happyaron> nyfair: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 单进程也是大问题, 内存小也是
<happyaron> iMadper: 升级ios8
<iMadper> happyaron: 你升级了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没，怂恿小白鼠升级。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没有开发者账号.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我也没有。
<jiero> iMadper:  突然想起来应该索尼啊
<jiero>  iMadper 骚你
<jiero> iMadper:  挠你
<iMadper> jiero: 我看sony了, 给妹子看照片, 妹子都不喜欢
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • www.contrejour.ie在firefox下只有背景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462726 www.contrejour.ie 在chrome里正常 在firefox里只有背景 再控制台里画canvas也没有反应 控制台也没有报错 是为啥啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 liushengqi000 — 2014-08-06 14:50
<freeflying> iMadper: 魅族的系统不错
<nyfair> http://www.guancha.cn/local/2014_08_05_253702.shtml?BJJX
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 云南地震最新消息：维汉两族小伙切糕店“买买提切糕”捐出5吨切糕赈灾-观察者网
<happyaron> lol
<hamo> 【外媒：中国政府采购已排除iPad与MacBook】8月6日消息，据彭博社报道，据相关知情中国政府官员表示，出于安全考虑，中国政府已将苹果iPad平板电脑和MacBook笔记本电脑排除在公共资金采购商品目录之外。
<hamo> iMadper: 就上锤子了，3000块钱的情怀还送手机，绝对赚
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛儿
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> happyaron: 双薪壕
<moxi> 8月4日消息,据国外媒体报道,火狐浏览器官方于上周五发出警告称由于数据库故障,上万名火狐开发者的邮箱和密码已经泄露,而这些数据很可能会遭黑客利用.据一个博客透露,从6月23日开始的一个月起,大约有7.6万个邮箱地址和4千个哈希密码都存放在一个可以公开访问的服务器上.
<happyaron> huntxu: iMadper 是双薪壕，我不是
<huntxu> iMadper: 你是否承认此指控
<luobo> hamo:
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 好久没来了，请教一下将一个分区挂载到自己的用户目录可以吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462728 将一个新的分区挂载到/home/zhang可以吗？安装系统的时候没有单独挂载home分区，现在新分了110个g，准备挂载到/home下的，突发奇想可以直接挂载到用启目录吗？一个用
<onlylove> hamo: 我觉得这个采购实在……mbp也是x86嘛
<onlylove> hamo: 貌似ipad也是arm?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我当然不是双薪了..
<iMadper> huntxu: 我每月收入全额不如 happyaron
<onlylove> huntxu: 他只是双薪不如aron单薪多，不好意思承认而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说不是就不是. 你不知道别乱说
<onlylove> iMadper: 每天黑一黑
<iMadper> onlylove: aron工资高的恐怖. 你不黑它...
<iMadper> onlylove: 黑我这种穷苦老百姓你算什么本事?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 工资太高了，黑不动，你看adam我都黑
<onlylove> iMadper: 你黑aron不能从工资这方面黑，要从其他地方下手
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, adam工资我一直算不清楚是多少. 我的计算器总是溢出.
<iMadper> onlylove: 他是dd, 又小, 所以是小dd
<onlylove> iMadper: well done!
 * iMadper perl简直是胡扯, 说什么计算数值没有上限, 上限就是内存大小. 根本连李老板的工资都算不开!
<onlylove> 发现有人总是从我这边拿纸抽，作甚
 * adam8157 brb
<iMadper> onlylove: 男的, 都废纸
<onlylove> iMadper: 要不是前几天热感冒了，才不会无聊的去买纸抽
<iMadper> onlylove: 我都是用衣襟的..
<huntxu> iMadper: 什么，你内存128G都不够算？
<iMadper> huntxu: 我的8g
<iMadper> huntxu: 要不你用你的电脑来算?
<huntxu> iMadper: 不敢，怕烧坏
 * iMadper <- 还在用三年前的老hp
<huntxu> 把虚拟内存都写爆了
<huntxu> 老hp都8G。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 自己加的
<huntxu> 我的才2G
<huntxu> 自己加了4G =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 老司机，静脉曲张买袜子有效果不
<iMadper> huntxu: 用来干嘛? 治疗静脉曲张?
<jiero> huntxu:  痔疮么
<huntxu> iMadper: 是啊，有静脉曲张袜
<iMadper> huntxu: 用来玩丝袜捆绑
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，应该是坐久了
<iMadper> huntxu: 静脉曲张不都是站立太久吗?
<huntxu> 一个膝盖后边的静脉开始凸出来了，虽然只是一小段
<huntxu> 但是不能不防啊
<jiero> huntxu  这个啊。我全身静脉都是突出的
<huntxu> iMadper: 久坐血液回流不畅也会
<leeeee> 嗨，你的刺猬还好不
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不知道诶...
<huntxu> jiero: ...
<iMadper> leeeee: 除了吃得多, 别的都还好
<jiero> huntxu:  全身静脉凸起的我。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: http://baike.baidu.com/picture/1283102/1283102/0/0ef211247c124c5ac995593b?fr=lemma&ct=single#aid=0&pic=0ef211247c124c5ac995593b  正在脑补你穿上去的效果....
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 静脉曲张袜图片_百度百科
<leeeee> 还没被你吃掉么
<iMadper> leeeee: 养肥了在说
<huntxu> iMadper: 好像真的有必要买...
<iMadper> huntxu: 天冷点儿再说吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 现在买了, 热不热?
<leeeee> 那个袜子女生才买吧？没用，穿着难受
<iMadper> huntxu: 我觉得不如半小时就站着活动一下
<jiero> leeeee:  你可以
<huntxu> iMadper: 你会半个小时活动下吗
<iMadper> huntxu: 你可能不是静脉曲张, 只是瘦
<iMadper> huntxu: 会呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 当然会.
<huntxu> iMadper: 也有可能。。。
<leeeee> 我买过啊，穿就得五分钟……
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。果然钱都被你浪费在古怪的东西上了
<huntxu> iMadper: 就好像手上那种血管也是冒出来的 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀, 还是活动活动好. 对别的地方也有好处
 * huntxu 突然觉得 jiero 和 leeeee 很搭调的样子
<iMadper> huntxu: 反正我是经常站起来溜达一下
<leeeee> 这有什么古怪的啊……女生都买啊……
 * iMadper 在一起在一起在一起
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1031409.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【金士顿低电压系列】金士顿(Kingston)系统指定低电压版 DDR3 1600 8GB 东芝(TOSHIBA)笔记本专用内存【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:549.00
<leeeee> 不过我买了之后一直放着，我连袜子都很少穿，那种袜子是你穿上去超级紧而且厚，属于绝对看不到肉的黑丝……
<jiero> leeeee: 年轻一代不穿袜子习惯了。。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 已经帮 huntxu 解毒了, 谢谢你
<onlylove> JD的低压内存都是KINGSTON的……不想买肿么办
<jiero> iMadper: 解毒？
<onlylove> iMadper: 那袜子看上去好厚，冬天会暖和
<iMadper> jiero: 当你想买什么东西的时候, 别人跟你说那个不好, 你瞬间不想买了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, 但是, 男的穿. 怪怪的....
<onlylove> iMadper: 冬天有裤子咯
<leeeee> 还有紫罗兰色，他可以选择
<jiero> iMadper:  。。。我需要解毒
<onlylove> iMadper: 没准能当秋裤
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是, 好娘.
<onlylove> iMadper: 是的……
<leeeee> ……又没有天鹅绒……冬天冻死人的好吧
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.3ndxqm&id=35314035380&ns=1&_u=6um7j6m3663#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 香港购 北京同仁堂牛黄解毒片（糖衣）100片 清热解毒-淘宝网 价格:38.00
<leeeee> 哈哈
<onlylove> 600块买个条子到底值不值……
<jiero> iMadper: 果然是大卖家
<onlylove> 牛黄解毒片貌似治感冒的？经常和VC银翘片一起用？
<leeeee_> ==
<onlylove> leeeee_: 中间少个点
<iMadper> onlylove: 没人报销的话, 不值. 我当时4g不到200而已...
<onlylove> leeeee_: =.=
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那时候尔必达都倒闭了
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在想，原装有个4，我是加个4还是直接扔了换8
<leeeee_> 我要点干嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 加个4就行了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接换8多贵呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且也没啥好处呀
<leeeee_> 那位哥去买袜子了咩
<arch> 有什么工具可以ssh进内网的Windows吗
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得单条性能更好
<onlylove> arch: qq
<arch> 呃……
<onlylove> arch: teamviewer
<onlylove> arch: 防火墙上不开口，你啥也别想
<onlylove> jusss今天居然不在
<hoxily> arch: http://user.qzone.qq.com/387601952
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 墓 [http://387601952.qzone.qq.com]
<hoxily> arch: http://user.qzone.qq.com/387601952/blog/1403618114
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 墓 [http://387601952.qzone.qq.com]
<iMadper> leeeee_: 那位哥叫"糊涂许叔"
<hoxily> 渣，地址栏竟然不变。
<hamo> leeeee_: 来个照片呗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40633
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 厄瓜多尔为省美元准备发行虚拟货币
<onlylove> 将未来石油产量做抵押……
<onlylove> 未来多久啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚溜达了一圈儿回来... ....
<onlylove> hamo: 论坛有，别整天要了
<hamo> onlylove: 我说袜子...
<hamo> onlylove: 你想多了
<iMadper> piapiapia
<happyaron> hamo: 袜子在 wzssyqa
<happyaron> leeeee_: ^^^
<iMadper> hamo: 你要 wzssyqa 照片呀?
<iMadper> hamo: 按捺不住了?
<iMadper> hamo: 悸动.
 * hamo ...
<hamo> iMadper: 鸽温
<jiero>  hamo 你要妹子？
<happyaron> 总是在新版出了的时候拿和旧版同样的卖点来骂旧版。
<nyfair> 想啥呢，windows又不带ssh服务，telnet都是默认不装的可选服务
<happyaron> jiero: 他要袜子
<happyaron> jiero: wzssyqa
<happyaron> nyfair: 您怎么突然冒出这么一句
<jiero> happyaron:  呃呀。
<hamo> happyaron: 话说输入法啥时候更新？
<happyaron> hamo: 你要内部测试版不
<hamo> happyaron: 有，但是我想要release版
<jiero> hamo:  内测泄露了
<happyaron> hamo: release 版还不知道，各种等QA
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 请问hive在load data的时候老是出错是怎么回事啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462732 在hive中使用load data，语句如下： load data local inpath '/home/hadoop/test.txt' into table table1; 结果给报了个异常： Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.apache.hadoop.fs.Path.<init>(Ljava/net/URI;)V 然
<^k^>  ─> 后就退出hive了。这是怎么回事啊？ 我的hadoop是0.20.2，hive是0.13.1的，mysql是5.6.19 求大神指教啊 截图在最后 …
<adam8157> hamo: 你要不要改成udelay(10);试试....
<hamo> adam8157: 自己编去...
<hamo> adam8157: 你这二分法可太多了
<tcstory> hoxily: 在不在啊 哥哥
<adam8157> hamo: 我咋编啊
<hamo> iMadper: 你说我说的对不
<hamo> adam8157: 我给你文档啊
<adam8157> hamo: u10行的话就行了
<hamo> adam8157: 我有全套的文档
<adam8157> hamo: 搭环境太慢
<iMadper> hamo: 有丝分裂受不了.
<hamo> adam8157: 快的啥，arm的东西都不大
 * adam8157 刚销了公积金卡
<adam8157> hamo: 搭环境太慢
<hamo> adam8157: 那你发出来让evan试
<adam8157> hamo: 行
<iMadper> ..........
<iMadper> 你们...
<iMadper> 又....
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee:  leeeee子
<leeeee> 罗罗罗罗子
 * adam8157 comment post, call it a day
<leeeee> 当当哥
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<tcstory> hoxily: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3212450941
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 额，我又来了，python3的asyncore的BlockingIOError_linux吧_百度贴吧
<hamo> adam8157: 腻害
<tcstory> 大家来看看啦 python3的问题
<adam8157> hamo: 妈蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: 腻害
<adam8157> huntxu: 边儿去
<luobo> 哇哈哈 我觉得我们有共同语言
<luobo> luobo:
<luobo> :luobo
<luobo> luobo: sdf
<luobo> 哇哈哈 我觉得我们有共同语
<luobo> 不好意思
<mikecao> adam8157, 壕蛋蛋最近在干嘛发财呢/
<happyaron> mikecao: 他主要考虑怎么花
<stardiviner> 最近IRC上的人好少阿。。。
<stardiviner> 和以前不一样阿，以前在线的昵称一大陀的
<mikecao> 最近上的人多把，都100+了
<stardiviner> 才 103
<stardiviner> 以前有个200多吧
<huntxu> 本频道我就没见过200人以上 =.=
<happyaron> 同没见过
<stardiviner> 看来你们都是元老了阿
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<palomino|working> 求教:sogou怎么删掉自定义的词啊... happyaron
<nick-> !help
<happyaron> palomino|working: 编辑 .config/SogouPY/ 下的某个文件
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 设置里面不是有设置么。。。
<palomino|working> 汗.. happyaron
<palomino|working> 这样.. happyaron
<palomino|working> 设置里没有吧
<happyaron> palomino|working: 删词功能一直想做，但是苦于UI上实现困难太大。
<palomino|working> 学ibus设个热键也好嘛.. happyaron
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 以为你说的是Windows下的。Linux下不用sougou，
<palomino|working> 喔.. stardiviner
<palomino|working> win下我不用sogou -_-
<happyaron> palomino|working: 产品姐不同意，要做成拖拽丢掉的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 然后写代码压力山大啊。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 就没做了。
<palomino|working> 狂汗..
<palomino|working> 好高级
<stardiviner> 快捷键多好阿
<happyaron> 搜狗其他平台是那样的。
<happyaron> 点着词不放，拖出去丢掉，词就删了。
<palomino|working> 还得切换到鼠标操作
<palomino|working> 影响敲键盘的快感哪
<happyaron> 介个我就不知道了。
<stardiviner> 感觉触屏可能还好一点，这个为了删词而做成这样真是小题大做了
<palomino|working> 貌似... .config/SogouPY/下,没有明码存储的自造词...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那就不知道了……可能是UTF16编码的原因？
<palomino|working> O_O
<jusss> palomino|working: nyfair ,onlylove , http://imagebin.org/317102
<jusss> palomino|working: 那两条沟是叫腹沟马？
<palomino|working> 打不开状
<onlylove> jusss: 现在国内firefox打不开imagebin
<jusss> onlylove: 我大ie9一点问题木有
<jusss> onlylove: chrome也没问题
<onlylove> jusss: firefox不行，懒得给你解释
<onlylove> jusss: 你TMD再秀优越我找人kb了你
<jusss> onlylove: 除了加黑名单还有啥别的
<palomino|working> O_o firefox的问题么
<jusss> palomino|working: 土豪，请问怎么CA的给你发的证书，是用CA的证书还是私钥给你签名的呀
<felixonmars> jusss: 当然是私钥签名...
<palomino|working> 首先我不是土豪,其次我完全不懂...
<feifeng> 假土豪更应该打
<jusss> digicert verisign之类的
<felixonmars> 因为证书谁都能知道... 如果证书能用来签名, 那谁都能用他的身份签名了....
<jusss> felixonmars: 但是为什么看到有的文章说CA用自签名的证书来给你的csr签名生成证书？
<hamo> iMadper: 我叫/blow-water了
<iMadper> hamo: 你叫blow-water? 好.
<jusss> 不是blow-job吗？ lol
<zodiac1111> 大家好 gcc 怎么清楚 忽略 excess elements in struct initializer 警告.我需要覆盖,实现函数关键字参数传递. http://www.darkcoding.net/software/keyword-arguments-in-c/
<^k^> zodiac1111: ⇪ Graham King » Keyword arguments in C
<felixonmars> jusss: 那是因为写的不严谨
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不是firefox的问题，是墙的问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你有梯子的话就知道了
<zodiac1111> gcc 版本 arm-unknown-linux-uclibcgnueabi  版本 4.3.5 (Buildroot 2011.05-dirty)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968597/
<palomino|working> 我有梯子啊 onlylove
<felixonmars> 应该描述为 "自制的CA包含了一对凭据: 一个证书和它所对应的私钥, 你可以用这个私钥给你的csr申请签名以生成你的服务器证书, 配合那个CA的证书即可完成验证"
<felixonmars> 大概这样的吧
<nyfair> happyaron: windows上删词不是只要鼠标放在上面按下del么
<jusss> felixonmars: 用私钥直接给csr签名可以吗？
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> android模拟器吃掉了15G内存...
<nyfair> jusss: 你确定人体有这种沟？
<palomino|working> 我说今天电脑反应迟钝呢...
<jusss> felixonmars: 我看到有的文章上是用私钥给摘要签名
<jusss> nyfair: 你没见过？
<onlylove> palomino|working: fx用的google的blacklist，然后imgbin貌似被举报了，点了之后会给出红色警示，点why会跳转到google的一个页面
<felixonmars> jusss: 是的, 签名的时候只需要私钥
<onlylove> palomino|working: 右下角有小字继续浏览
<nyfair> 除非妊娠状态
<onlylove> palomino|working: 除非你全局梯子
<palomino|working> 我这是毫无反应,类似解析不出域名的状态 onlylove
<jusss> felixonmars: 可是我用私钥给某个文本文件签名提示too large
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这就对啦
<felixonmars> jusss: openssl ca -keyfile ca的私钥.key -in 你的csr申请.csr -out 你得到的服务器证书.crt
<palomino|working> 换chromium的话,不用翻墙也能访问来着...
<felixonmars> 大概是这样的语句
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我在vmware的时候是没问题的，离开以后就这样
<felixonmars> jusss: 什么 too large?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以我不是很确定
<palomino|working> 神奇
<jusss> felixonmars: 签名的那个文件太大
<onlylove> palomino|working: imgbin本事没被墙，是fx跳转的那个被墙了
<felixonmars> jusss: 没遇到过, 不清楚呢...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以换个浏览器就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 解压rar文件出错？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462735 http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm 下载，RAR 5.10 for Linux。 安装后，为什么解压rar文件出错？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_rr — 2014-08-06 16:58
<palomino|working> 了解
<jusss> felixonmars: 那个根证书是谁安装的？操作系统还是浏览器？
<felixonmars> jusss: 取决于浏览器有没有用操作系统提供的证书管理方案
<happyaron> nyfair: 拖拽也行
<felixonmars> jusss: 比如 chrome 一般采用的是系统的方案, 而 firefox 是它自己的
<happyaron> nyfair: 反正Linux版上产品需求就是拖拽，不能拖拽就暂时不做。
<felixonmars> jusss: 另外, 系统里也有多套证书管理方案的
<happyaron> nyfair: 结果就是不做。
<felixonmars> jusss: 比如 ca-certificates, nss, python-certifi, ...
<felixonmars> 每套里面都有完整的根证书列表, 互相不影响
<nyfair> happyaron: 所以这其实是fcitx的限制？
<jusss> felixonmars: 比如访问了github,它给你传过来了它的证书，浏览器会怎么验证这个证书？
<happyaron> nyfair: qtquick的限制
<happyaron> nyfair: 也不是限制，只是工作量大。
<jusss> felixonmars: 比较发过来的证书验证之后的信息和本地的验证信息?
<nyfair> happyaron: 这和qtquick有什么关系，fcitx不是gtk2/3/qt4/5都来了一份么
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得搜狗不是那么回事，是鼠标悬停，然后有删除的
<onlylove> happyaron: 可以拖拽么
<nyfair> happyaron: 对啊，我们都会用搜狗，你天天在搜狗泡妹子反而不会？
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狗Linux的界面是qtquick写的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且貌似删除有热键，反正sogou和加加很像
<felixonmars> jusss: 抛开在线认证的话, 这个证书会包括颁发者的信息. 你可以用本地已知的相应颁发者证书验证这个证书
<happyaron> nyfair onlylove : 我又不用windows 版
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说其他版本都这样
<onlylove> happyaron: 不说别的，装好加加以后，默认搜狗会把加加排在自己上面的样子
<onlylove> happyaron: 别的输入法没这问题
<jusss> felixonmars: 私钥是不能用来加密文件吗？除了签名
<felixonmars> jusss: 你要首先明白这几套体系是不一样的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我只是测试了一下，都支持拖拽
<onlylove> happyaron: 而且搜狗在win上面的行为和加加很像
<happyaron> 没用过拼音加加……
<felixonmars> X.509 证书和 PGP 是两个体系
<jusss> felixonmars: pgp是gnu那个？
<felixonmars> 嗯, 一般用来加密文件的是 PGP 的方案
<felixonmars> X.509 证书一般用来加密连接
<jusss> felixonmars: 但是x509更通用吧，
<jusss> felixonmars: 证书不都是x509吗
<felixonmars> ...
<felixonmars> 所以说这个地方你混淆了证书和公钥的概念吧...
<felixonmars> 证书=公钥+颁发者信息+颁发者签名+其他信息
<jusss> 嗯
<felixonmars> 用来加密的只是公钥
<jusss> 我知道
<jusss> 通过验证证书，然后才用你的公钥
<felixonmars> 所以你想问的是什么呢
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 'n;d'可删除偶数行,'d;n'怎么不能删除奇数行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462736 sed 'n;d'可删除偶数行,'d;n'怎么不能删除奇数行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axiom.wang@live.cn — 2014-08-06 17:07
<jusss> 私钥为什么不能用于加密文本文件？
<felixonmars> 可以
<jusss> 你等一下，我测试一下
<felixonmars> 如果你非常想的话...
<nyfair> http://www.jinke.la/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 金坷垃
<palomino|working> O_o
<happyaron> nyfair: 金坷垃怎么又出来了……
<yunfan> nyfair: flash不行 不过webgl我发现firefox支持 chromium反而不支持了
<yunfan> firefox的asm.js + webgl支持 挺给力的
<felixonmars> 只是我们一般用私钥做signature, 公钥做encryption... 用词的问题
<felixonmars> 以及具体到软件的参数名, 那都是其他的问题了
<jusss> felixonmars: openssl rsautl -encrypt -inkey private.key -in hell -out hello 还需要-pubin参数吗？
<felixonmars> 直接这样就可以了
<onlylove> jusss: 对了，你弄过bind没
<onlylove> jusss: bind9
<jusss> onlylove: 木有，就弄过unbound
<felixonmars> onlylove: 我弄过...
<onlylove> felixonmars: 有啥坑需要注意不
<happyaron> onlylove: 全身都是坑，配好了特靠谱。
<happyaron> 弄过的同路过。
<felixonmars> +1
<onlylove> jusss: 你那啥，postfix的dns记录在哪搞的，还是你就没管
<felixonmars> 弄过之后就再也没遇到过各种周期性的解析失败提示了
<onlylove> happyaron: felixonmars求指点
<nyfair> 两个食人族到IBM上班，老板说：“如果你们在公司吃人，立马开除!”三个月下来大家相安无事，突然一天老板把这两个人叫到办公室大骂一顿：“TMD，叫你们不要吃人你们还吃，明天你们不用来上班了!”两食人族收拾东西离开IBM，出门时一个忍不住骂另一个：“告诉过你多少遍，不要吃干活儿的人，三个月来我们每天吃一个部门经理，什么ä
<jusss> onlylove: postfix没配置dns
<onlylove> jusss: postfix不配置dns怎么发信
<onlylove> jusss: 会被当垃圾邮件的
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，你客户端设置下，乱码了
<jusss> felixonmars: 用公钥解密不行。。。openssl rsautl -decrypt -inkey public.key -in hello
<jusss> onlylove: 人家会反向查nx的
<jusss> onlylove: 你有吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 明明是mx
<onlylove> jusss: 就在dns上搞的
<jusss> onlylove: 记性不好
<jusss> onlylove: 需要买，域名
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<felixonmars> jusss: ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭ openssl 的命令行我不熟悉. 我一般用程序操作这些的...
<jusss> onlylove: 你不买怎么把那个记录加dns服务器里去，
<jusss> onlylove: 你要是自己搭建个公用的dns更好\
<onlylove> jusss: 你买了也不会给你加的，只能在自己的dns里面加
<happyaron> onlylove: 可以加啊
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为mx标记那么好加？
<happyaron> onlylove: mx记录很容易啊
<jusss> happyaron: 是买个域名就可以了吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: dnspod就能啊
<happyaron> jusss: 对啊
<jusss> happyaron: 还是你懂
<yunfan> onlylove: bind9可以配泛解析不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 别问我，问aron牛牛
<felixonmars> yunfan: 当然可以..
<jusss> onlylove: 你要搭建公用dns了吗？我以后用你的
<jusss> felixonmars: 现在有dns over ssl了吗？
<felixonmars> jusss: dnscrypt 么
<jusss> felixonmars: 嗯
<nyfair> http://www.jinke.la/gov/src/1405691790382.png
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<jusss> felixonmars: 大天朝的dns最牛b了，
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> jusss: 天朝dns速度的确快啊
<jusss> nyfair: 发送假地址特别快吧
<happyaron> jusss: 跟一般的dns服务器没啥关系
<nyfair> http://www.jinke.la/gov/src/1406002226131.jpg
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<freeflying> hamo: nyfair咋把你照片贴出来了呢
<hamo> freeflying: 啥？
<jusss> hamo: http://www.jinke.la/gov/src/1405691790382.png
<jusss> happyaron: 那个发送假地址不是一般dns服务器作的吗？
 * hamo =,=
<happyaron> jusss: 显然不是……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40635
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 笹井芳树遗书勉励小保方再现STAP细胞
<onlylove> jusss: 那显然是router的事情
<jusss> happyaron: 还是不明白是怎么回事关于dns这
<happyaron> jusss: dns 服务器解析的时候，也得去查别的DNS服务器吧
<happyaron> jusss: 查的过程中被篡改了结果，它也没办法不是么
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，dns给你正确结果，但是回传过程被篡改了
 * felixonmars 只是路过的
<iMadper> jusss: 淘气!
<happyaron> jusss: 所以不管是它缓存里本来就错的，还是你请求它的过程里被改了，那服务器都是无辜的。
<jusss> happyaron: onlylove,那为什么我直接修改hosts文件还是避免不了被劫持？
<iMadper> jusss: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/d76b23a4462309f7fcd1ac44700e0cf3d6cad6cf.jpg
 * felixonmars 今天来这边转转
 * hamo nonono
<happyaron> jusss: 和DNS没啥关系
<happyaron> felixonmars: 。。。
<hamo> onlylove: dns是先来先确认的
<felixonmars> happyaron: 发现嗨皮阿荣还是和以前一样嗨皮(
<happyaron> felixonmars: lol
<onlylove> hamo: 你来给jusss讲下，http劫持这事情
<hamo> onlylove: 啥http劫持？
<onlylove> jusss: 其实我建议你去学下路由
<feifeng> weechat怎么链接不上  明明进来了  确不断掉线？
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<nyfair> 为什么有的网站前面可以不加www，有的必须要加
<hamo> nyfair: 这个要涉及泛域名解析
<hoxily> nyfair: CNAME
<jusss> onlylove: 我每次访问mozilla.org都变成了firefox.com.cn是被劫持了吗？
<MopperWhite> Hi
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Home of the Mozilla Project — Mozilla (@ mozilla.org)
<hoxily> CNAME别名
<hamo> nyfair: 如果这个网站配置了泛域名解析，就可以不加www直接用域名访问
<^k^> MopperWhite:点点点.  17:32
<onlylove> hamo: jussshttp://www.williamlong.info/archives/439.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 谁控制了我们的浏览器？-月光博客
<onlylove> jusss: 你那个是强制跳转
<onlylove> jusss: 不算劫持
<onlylove> jusss: 你要去下载firefox，去ftp下
<jusss> onlylove: 被谁设置的强制跳转？
<onlylove> jusss: mozilla
<onlylove> jusss: 它会识别你的ip，然后给你对应地区的首页
<onlylove> jusss: 你是中国区，就给你中文首页
<jusss> onlylove: 那为啥到中国就变成.com了，它不是org吗
<onlylove> jusss: 包括skype也是这样的
<nyfair> firefox中国版挺好的啊，预装的东西都有用，skype的tom中文版就坑爹了
<onlylove> jusss: 你别问我，谋智是咋回事我不知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在skype归光明网了
<nyfair> 不知道，我从来不更新skype
<onlylove> nyfair: 光明网个坑爹的，不给linux版下载，点linux下载，给你个exe
<happyaron> jusss: mozilla国外也有.com
 * MopperWhite Kick
<jusss> happyaron: 那这个东东到底还是不是非盈利组织
<nyfair> mozilla是非盈利组织，呵呵
<nyfair> 这种事情跟上回openssl董事哭穷一样可笑
<happyaron> jusss: mozilla基金会非盈利，基金会成立了一个公司来给基金会赚钱。
<nyfair> 对啊
<happyaron> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Corporation
<jusss> 原来是这样，
<nyfair> openssl哭下穷，马上就有傻逼送钱了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mozilla Corporation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iMadper> hamo: another crash...
<nyfair> jihad!
<happyaron> iMadper: 听起来怎么这么悲剧。
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 帮我修bug
<happyaron> iMadper: 不会啊，kernel的太高大了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你居然需要dd给你修bug？
<onlylove> iMadper: 不都是你给dd修bug么
<hamo> iMadper: 对啊，人家可是小dd
<iMadper> onlylove: dd什么都会, 简直万能
<jusss> happyaron: 如果我开启了ssh连接，而没开启firefox的remote-dns解析，访问tw还是会被墙对吗？
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, 小dd高大上不? 你就回答我这一个问题!
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<hamo> iMadper: 高，大，后面那个我不知道
<iMadper> hamo: 那是不是应该找高大上的来帮我修bug?
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<happyaron> hamo: 卧槽
<happyaron> 黑出翔了
<iMadper> hamo: 你知道大??
 * hamo 这频道不能说话，说话就被黑
 * hamo 你看
 * onlylove 前排卖板凳瓜子汽水
 * hamo 果断被黑了
<nyfair> hamo: 你肿么了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 他说他被黑了
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.williamlong.info/archives/2195.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 如何区分国内上网环境中不同的人为网络故障-月光博客
<nyfair> 这文章其实挺好的，有时候被对面ban的，结果非要有人黑gfw
<jusss> “在国内上网环境中，我们经常遇到的网络故障有：DNS劫持、DNS污染、IP封锁、服务器防火墙IP过滤、服务器宕机、基于关键词的TCP连接重置、无状态的TCP连接重置、SSL证书过滤、SSL劫持、HTTP会话劫持等网络故障。”
<jusss> 我擦，在天朝上个网怎么这么危险呀！
<jusss> onlylove: 我这nslookup出来的google ip也能ping通，不丢包，为什么浏览器就是访问不了呢？
<onlylove> jusss: google不知道做了啥，不能直接访问ip好像，之前可以的
<jusss> onlylove: 没有直接访问ip 就是把googel和它的ip放hosts文件里了，然后用浏览器访问google还是打不开，而ping 那个ip一点问题木哟
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 你问google去
<jusss> onlylove: 我都连不上google怎么问它。。。
<felixonmars> 文章已经太老了, 现在还有一堆主动探测
<hamo> jusss: ping通只能说网络是通的而且对方回复ICMP reply。。。
<hamo> jusss: 说明不了任何问题
 * hamo 我要学基蛙去考个CCIE
<jusss> hamo: 那问什么访问不了呢
<hamo> jusss: 因为没开80端口没有http服务
<jusss> hamo: 哦，原来google没开http服务
<hamo> jusss: 那个地址不是google的
<hamo> jusss: 你被dns劫持了吧
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1000917/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 47秒打103个字！印度键盘快手改用鼻子打字 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<jusss> hamo: 173.194.127.50
<jusss> hamo: 不是google的？
<felixonmars> 参考 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%98%B2%E7%81%AB%E9%95%BF%E5%9F%8E#.E5.AF.B9.E5.8A.A0.E5.AF.86.E8.BF.9E.E6.8E.A5.E7.9A.84.E5.B9.B2.E6.89.B0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 防火长城 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo> jusss: 正常，这个是现在dns劫持的方法之一。不是所有的google服务器都有http服务
<felixonmars> 这里有些新一些的讯息
<hamo> jusss: 你看这个wiki
<hamo> jusss: 上面提到了这种劫持
<jusss> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
<jusss> 打不开。。。
<felixonmars> 翻墙走起...
<hamo> jusss: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9F%9F%E5%90%8D%E5%8A%AB%E6%8C%81
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 域名服务器缓存污染 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo> jusss: 一个比较特别的例子是Google+的域名 plus.google.com 被重新导向至Google自己的服务器 74.125.127.102、74.125.155.102、 74.125.39.113 还有 209.85.229.138 上以封锁ip地址的形式进行封锁。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google+ (@ google.com)
<jusss> hamo: 那修改hosts文件可以解决吗
<hamo> jusss: 这个可以解决dns污染，但是解决不了ip封锁和reset
<MopperWhite> 请问怎么建立邮件列表……
<MopperWhite> 几个同学想建一个LUG……
<jusss> MopperWhite: 搞一台smtp服务器
<MopperWhite> 好贵= =
<jusss> MopperWhite: 那用163的邮件列表服务
<jianghu1> irc.freenode.net 怎么进不来了啊？
<MopperWhite> jusss, 163那个邮件列表，域外邮箱要用网页注册，但是不知道在哪里注册
<MopperWhite> jianghu, 我这里就是freenode啊……
<jusss> MopperWhite: 前提是你有一个163邮箱，然后用你的163邮箱开启个邮件列表，如jusss at groups.163 dot com,再然后向你的同学发邀请邮件就行了，你的同学邮箱随便，可以域外
<MopperWhite> jusss, 我用我自己的QQ邮箱测试。『很抱歉，加入邮件列表失败，请登录web版邮箱后重试。（非网易域邮箱暂不支持邀请加入，请通过“请求加入”方式加入列表，不便之处，敬请谅解）』
<jusss> MopperWhite: 不懂，我的gmail就没问题
<MopperWhite> jusss, 谢谢……
<nyfair> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1297643/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 卧槽脸滚手柄见过吗？这画面太燃太励志！ - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<jusss> MopperWhite: 用你的163向你的qq邮箱发邀请邮件，然后登录你的qq邮箱点击那个邮件的邀请，应该就没问题了，其它的我就不懂了
<MopperWhite> jusss, 就是点了QQ邮箱收到的链接显示那个……
<jusss> MopperWhite: 不用邮件列表，设置邮件转发功能也能实现邮件列表的功能貌似
<MopperWhite> jusss, 那样感觉怪怪的= =。之前用Google Groups，结果没有Google帐号就不能通过邮件发贴……
<jusss> MopperWhite: 不可能呀，我的gmail就加入了163的邮件列表里，一点问题都木哟，你看看你的163设置是不是有问题，还有那个163邮箱的级别貌似是这个名字，那个邮件列表是跟邮箱等级挂钩的
<MopperWhite> jusss, 好的……
<jusss> 想我8年163邮箱，现在等级还是白银。。。倒数第二层用户
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ibus那拼音怎么打的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462737 我只发现了i变成了ch，k变成ao，h变成ang，o变成uo，n变成ian…… 好似这样打会很快，哪有教程教怎么用的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蚍蜉-云雨 — 2014-08-06 18:02
<jianghu1> 除了这个 还有那些中文频道啊谁知道的？
<mk3548208> python.tw
<jianghu_> 台湾的？
<mk3548208> yes
<mk3548208> 不过工作都很忙的
<nyfair> jianghu: 找中文频道上freenode干嘛？
<nyfair> jianghu: freenode这种白皮猪开的破烂irc连汉字nick都不支持
<hoxily> 白皮猪？
<jusss> nyfair: 连数字开头都不支持呢，但是明明看到过2次数字开头的nick
<jusss> 所以感觉很奇葩
<mk3548208> 中文很少用irc的，如果聊天的话其实还不如陌陌，微信,qq之流
<jianghu_> 肯定的  比这个漂亮  而且傻瓜
<moxi> 那些都被天朝监控了
<jianghu_> 随便哪个朝都在搞监控
<jianghu1> weechat挺漂亮啊 这界面
<mk3548208_> 真实奇异，我发个消息连接就被重置了
<jianghu__> 这字体咋这么难看啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nPCID0OqAADIi8AzkKEAALq6QMx5UIAAMij056.jpg 我是从魔法学校毕业的哦
<feifeng> linux下除了irc  还有什么交流的平台吗？
<iMadper> feifeng: 交流平台是无关os的. 你想用什么就用什么. 你的朋友用什么你就用什么.
<freeflying> happyaron: iMadper ubuntu touch在laptop上有试用不
<feifeng> iMadper: 都在用QQ 微笑
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道, 这货活着呢?
<feifeng> 微信
<iMadper> freeflying: 只在n7试过
<iMadper> feifeng: 那你就应该用qq/微信呀 不然你跟谁聊
<feifeng> 每天抱着个手机  都傻了
<freeflying> iMadper: nani? ubuntu touch可是贵司眼下主要产品啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 跟我没关系呀...
<iMadper> freeflying: 只在n7和n4试过. ubuntu phone也是ubuntu touch吧. 一样的东西.
<iMadper> freeflying: 卖不出去呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 还不如直接跑android, 然后做个ubuntu-ui 类似mini
<iMadper> freeflying: 类似miui
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在这样, 不支持微信, 你说怎么卖?
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 你去给马克建议下啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 马克知道微信是啥吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: phone的团队人都非常nice.
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是, 问题是, 让我买, 我不太会考虑弄一个不支持主流应用的系统.
<imtxc> 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<jusss> happyaron: 我dns解析出来的地址都是假的，连用nslookup twitter.com 8.8.8.8这种方式出来的还是假地址。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<jusss> 我就无语了。。。
<iMadper> dns污染嘛
<iMadper> 虽然没有被劫持, 但是被污染了
<jusss> iMadper: 那怎么搞到正确的地址呢
<iMadper> jusss: 别问我, ad/dd两个大牛都没办法给你讲明白, 我自愧不如, 就不出来丢人了
<jusss> 突然感觉一个正确的hosts文件是很有必要的。。。
<moxi> goodwell 手里有学习资料没，给我来一份の
<goodwell> 没了 早在上海解散的时候我就退出了，资料也丢了，现在和绿盟没有一点关系，学习资料也懒得整理了。
<goodwell> 学有所成了，资料也就都丢了
<goodwell> 都是google学的，也没什么资料的，google一下都有了
<imtxc>  /quit
<freeflying> imtxc: 骚年早
<freeflying> happyaron: sogou拼音的ppa是啥
<tcstory> hoxily: 救命.............
<iMadper> deb http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin trusty main    cc freeflying
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntukylin
<hoxily> tcstory: 你一点网络基础也没有，既不去看asyncore、asynchat的文档，又不去看源码，自己在那里瞎写。
<tcstory> hoxily: 我看了asyncore和asynchat 的文档，没有看源代码倒是事实
<hoxily> tcstory: 你的这种提问方式就不好。 你可以先去看看这篇文章，http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<tcstory> hoxily: ..........
<yunfan> http://movie.douban.com/photos/photo/1552437041/?start=0&post=ok#last  这个键盘貌似是悬浮式的
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 虎胆龙威4 剧照
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有线网卡修改mac后网络瞬连瞬断，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462739 本人网卡intel 1217-v，修改MAC后（设置固定IP地址），网络连上后马上就断开，就这样一直循环。 ifconfig看到的情况是，修改的mac有固定的IP地址；马上就轮到未修改的mac没有IP地址。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 打开dota2就成这个样子了谁能告诉我怎么会是呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462740 OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems. For more information visit https://support.steampowered.com/kb_art ... -EYZB-7457 . 统计信息: 发表于 由 302915901 — 2014-08-06 20:51
<jusss> yunfan: 我在我的hosts文件里写了192.168.1.1 www.bla.com，然后我用浏览器访问www.bla.com怎么木有出现路由器界面，却出现 You have no authority to access this device!
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lighthouse (@ lhseattle.com *FROM* bla.com)
<jusss> yunfan: 这正常吗？
<jusss> 难道hosts文件根本就是不能用的？
<jusss> 根本就没取代dns吗
<yunfan> jusss: 可能你的路由的http有host校验
<jusss> yunfan: 那我再测试ixa
<hoxily> tcstory: 你对比着看一下官方文档里对dispatcher的用法和你的用法。 https://docs.python.org/3/library/asyncore.html#asyncore-example-basic-http-client  http://codepad.org/qHQBEG7F
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 18.6. asyncore — Asynchronous socket handler — Python 3.4.1 documentation
<jusss> yunfan: 还是不行，我在hosts文件里写 220.181.112.244 www.jusssbla.com然后用浏览器访问www.jusssbla.com，就跳转到了114查号台。。。那个220.181.112.244是百度的ip
<jusss> yunfan: 难道是我姿势不正确？
<jusss> 这hosts文件根本就是个摆设？
<jusss> ping www.jusssbla.com竟然返回218.30.64.194
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  21:45
<castleX_> 管理，这里没有党支部吧？
<iMadper> 没.
<castleX_> 那就可以安心聊天乱扯淡了。哈哈
<onlylove> castleX_: 没支部不代表没NSA
<onlylove> castleX_: 互联网不是法外之地，你懂得
<notlolicon> file:///home/tt/%E4%B8%8B%E8%BD%BD/acmusume-large/08.png
<yunfan> onlylove: 买的 usb转接头到了 插上我的手机 接上无线键鼠 居然在android里看到了鼠标指针 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 这么高大上……
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 很搞笑 我都雷到了
<yunfan> 不过用台式机键盘比较爽 我要考虑随身背着这个了
<yunfan> 反正我刚买了个户外背包
<yunfan> 19快包邮 额
<yunfan> 昨晚下的单子 今天中午就到了
<MopperWhite> 但是作死大概没关系……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急求大神指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462742 晚上在测试hive的时候，不小心把hadoop上的数据下载路径给弄成“桌面”了，结果原来的桌面上的内容没了，生成了新的桌面。求问大神怎么恢复原来的桌面啊？ 因为原来的桌面上有很多笔记，所以想恢复出来，求大神
<^k^>  ─> 指导啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gwgyk — 2014-08-06 21:59
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥转接头？
<void1> quit
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 14.04双显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462745 ubuntu 双显卡设置成intel正常，设置成nvidia就会出现未知显示器，并且默认的是镜像显示不知道什么情况？期待大神来解决呀。 统计信息: 发表于 由 302915901 — 2014-08-06 22:57
<yunfan> imtxc: microusb to usb
<yunfan> 亚马逊那个平板可能用google play?
<castleX> yunfan 貌似不能用，我没用亚马逊的哈。
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  23:28
<castleX> 好无聊。有人吹牛不
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-07
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 一年过去了，ubuntu下如何解决迅雷下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462749 还是wine吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-07 6:55
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 众筹星探81：桌面Android系统Console OS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462750 来源:TECH2IPO创见 　　 你有没有用过桌面 Android 模拟器？有没有尝试过在虚拟机中安装 Android 操作系统？想必你肯定无法忘记那段「难忘」的经历，因为那些操作系统都不是为桌面电脑准备的，不过
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota2加好友换饰品或一起作战等等的来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462751 我的Dota2的好友ID是158833899。想换饰品或找人一起作战的都可以来这里报上自己的ID。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-08-07 8:18
<happyaron> freeflying: 你到 pinyin.sogou.com/linux 上装一个，会给你配置apt
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗输入法 for linux (@ sogou.com)
<freeflying> gnome代理设置还没改进啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个请喷猫猫厂
<freeflying> happyaron, lol
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 厦门大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462753 有社团支持吗？据我所知是没有地 统计信息: 发表于 由 zoron — 2014-08-07 9:07
<imzf> 下雨了，真凉快
<jiero> imzf: 我这里进入八月就没有感到几次>30摄氏度
<imzf> jiero:羡慕啊我们这里一直是33摄氏度以上，最高时达到38摄氏度
<imzf> jiero:天气预报总是说下雨，可惜总是不准，今天终于下了
<jiero> imzf: 我几乎没体验过33度以上
<jiero> imzf: 唯一次是在广东
<imzf> jiero:对于户外作业的人来说，这高温真是灾难，一天至少跑十次厕所，喝水喝到撑死，依然渴得要命%>_<%
<jiero> imzf:  那是你的个人体质问题。
<jiero> imzf:  以前我剧烈运动数个小时，都不明白需要喝水的人怎么回事。会渴？我属于不带水的人。
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> iMadper， freeflying jiero momo
<imzf> jiero:你不流汗？
<imtxc> yunfan: o
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 兴趣不同 : 杰妮十分信任地对自己的女伴道:"心理医生说,我应当分享我丈夫的兴趣。可是我根本不喜欢用望远镜观察海滩上穿比基尼的姑娘！ "
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 坏蛋扔掉了 : 珍妮定购了12只鸡蛋,但送到家里时只有10只,于是她去找店的主人。 "先生,我早上定购的是12只呀?" "不错。"食品店老板点点头。 "可你们只给了我10个。" "噢,是这样的,那其中有2个坏的,我们替您扔掉了。"
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity是不是很耗资源啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462754 最近装ubuntu和centos，感两个桌面都做的非常好，但是ubuntu的这个unity是不是太耗资源了，笔记本发热巨大啊，B面屏幕下面处摸着都很热。8g内存看top详情都快占没了，而且unity一个晚上假死n次了,怎么设置能减少点
<^k^>  ─> 特效啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 1796222799 — 2014-08-07 10:13
<mikecao> 壕门早
<imzf> 早
<yunfan> imtxc: 你也要？
<onlylove> 反复掉线何时了……
<onlylove> log丢多少……
<yunfan> 掉线 呵呵
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40644
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软举报导致一男子因儿童色情被捕
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这都是急着表忠心呢
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40641
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 香港法院裁定杨受成可向Google发诽谤传票
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40640
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Gmail现在能识别非拉丁字符的邮件地址
<onlylove> 这个……
<onlylove> 我还是喜欢拉丁字符的……
<onlylove> 不过可以alias下？
<onlylove> 比方说，发送到中文邮件地址和英文邮件地址实际上指向同一个地址？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oV6INdbkAAIn2iMk1qkAALrIgP2nCkAAify381.jpg 我们的爱地久天长
<eexp> 破乐乐
<jiero> eexp:  破姨姨
<onlylove> 真奇怪，竹席不在啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么创建双击就能运行的脚本或者程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462756 刚学会关屏幕的命令：xset dpms force off 我想实现把这个命令放到启动器那里，然后直接双击运行，就可以关屏幕。。 我笔记本没有fn+关屏幕的按钮，所以才这样搞的。。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> mimixi666 — 2014-08-07 11:46
<onlylove> 漏了一个快照……
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> 笨死了
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似banban消失很久了
<jiero> onlylove: 据说和 cfy 成双入队了
<jiero> onlylove:  所以祝福吧
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，我以为cfy消失作甚去了
<onlylove> jiero: 还在上学真好
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40645
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国扩大针对外企的反垄断行动
<nyfair> ........▄城【┳═┵一.................
<nyfair> ...~●▅█管█ █▅▃▃▃▃▃▃ ............
<nyfair> ▄█████████▅▃ ...................
<nyfair> ◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲◤.................
<onlylove> nyfair: 城管拆迁大队的新装备？
<yunfan> jiero: cfy不是换了个马甲么
<onlylove> vmware workstation上的双系统死活引导不了grub……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux mint17 搜狗输入法问题的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462757 首先， sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly sudo aptitude update sudo aptitude install fcitx fcitx-sogoupinyin fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-frontend-all fcitx-module-cloudpinyin fcitx-ui-classic 这些是在 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2811713743 这里
<^k^>  ─> 面找的，运行后，去搜狗官网下载deb包，然后双击进行安装，安装时候有个提示，说 fcitx 有什么什么错误 …
 * pity Thanks for flying Vim....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这是怎么回事？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462758 utsing.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-07 12:45
 * xixihaha 
<Guest99648> 谁见过c++这语法 谁见过c++这语法 Assembler *assm = new (&gc) Assembler(*codeAlloc, *alloc, &core, &lc);
<yunfan> nyfair: 可在？ 我有正经事请教
<nyfair> yunfan: 试言之
<yunfan> nyfair: 我在看王爽汇编语言 他那个介绍了debug的用法  我在自己装的msdos6.2和手机里的freedos里 都发现 t指令好像不是只执行一步 而是一直执行下去 跟他说的不一样 我想请教下 如何只执行一步？
<ofan> 谁见过c++这语法 谁见过c++这语法 Assembler *assm = new (&gc) Assembler(*codeAlloc, *alloc, &core, &lc);
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么t指令，windows上搞汇编debug直接用的ring3中断，然后查看cpu寄存器
<nyfair> yunfan: 话说玩汇编windows不是挺好的，非要用dos干嘛
<yunfan> nyfair: 他那个教程就用dos我有啥办法 要照我喜好 根本就不想用ms的东西
<yunfan> 但是没办法 王爽的口碑不错 又是中文的
<yunfan> 只好先将就着了
<nyfair> 不要用linux，那破烂系统还捣鼓个傻逼elf文件头搞特立独行，谁鸟它
<yunfan> 你又开始了
<nyfair> 那你自便，我的原则很简单，不懂的东西从简单的开始学，不要一开始就非要给自己找不方便
<nyfair> PE文件头熟悉了很有用，elf熟悉了能干嘛？
<yunfan> 我就是照这个原则 用书上的软件
<yunfan> 我啥时候说我用elf了？
<yunfan> 我现在不是在用书里说的dos嘛 wtf
<nyfair> 不一样么，dos现在比linux还小众
<nyfair> 反正我不会
<yunfan> 书里用这个 我就用这个 要不然没办法做他的练习
<nyfair> 换书
<nyfair> 你学个dos汇编16位的你准备干嘛
<yunfan> 你不是搞过那些破解和反汇编
<yunfan> 现在的x86汇编教材哪个不是从16位开始的 额
<nyfair> 是啊，我可没精力去学16位系统
<nyfair> 完全不一样好伐
<yunfan> 好吧 你可以退散了 不跟你口炮
<nyfair> i386和x86_64都已经全变样了
<nyfair> 搞七捻三
<yunfan> 那你给我推荐个中文的教材？
<gebjgd> ofan, 这么高端的写法 赞
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥意思
<gebjgd> ofan, https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Nanojit
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Nanojit | MDN
<gebjgd> ofan, 这里看到的？
<onlylove> nyfair: yunfan intel很不爽16bit realmode，因为每次设计CPU就要考虑那个，所以搞了uefi
<nyfair> http://www.pediy.com/document.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 看雪安全网站
<ofan> gebjgd: 对
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40646
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 维基媒体拒绝删除猴子的自拍照
<onlylove> nyfair: 果然牛牛，居然去看雪
<ofan> 我知道nothrow的new用法，这个传的是个对象
<gebjgd> ofan, 太高端  完全看不懂
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似看雪很多windows kernel的东西
<yunfan> nyfair: 给个turtorial in chinese, 不是叫给你document
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也很不爽   不过看arm的乱象 更折腾
<yunfan> arm最黑  连toolchain都要去官方注册才能提供
<yunfan> mips最好 什么都开放 连qemu模拟都有官方提供
<ofan> gebjgd: nnd 查不到
<yunfan> 可惜玩mips没硬件玩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462760 开机直接跳到命令行， 全屏空白，只有一个光标在闪 ，卡在这里有好几分钟， 然后出现： Waiting for network configuration.. 然后出现： Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration... 然后： Booting system without full network confi
<gebjgd> ofan, 简单的办法就是给那个作者写个邮件问下
<onlylove> yunfan: 那不是有win32asm tutorial么
<yunfan> 过最近君正在搞可穿戴市场  也许可以试试用mips汇编
<onlylove> yunfan: mips很多硬件嘛，比方龙芯和各种路由
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个是written win32 app by asm . 老子是要写裸机x86 asm 两码事
<yunfan> onlylove: 龙芯就算了吧 路由到处都有这个确实 不过不好搞裸机 只有可穿戴市场 最近君正进去了  估计将来还可以玩的花样很多
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不你看8051 MCU?
<yunfan> onlylove: 51过时了 我要有这闲工夫不如看avr32
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多电子专业的，上手就学8051的，avr也不错啊或者at89
<onlylove> yunfan: 51就像16汇编一样，过时了，但是教材满地是
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且51这东西，你说过时……他还能用
<onlylove> yunfan: 记得最早，我学16汇编的时候，无聊翻资料，看到一个文曲星的汇编，6502
<nyfair> yunfan: 所以你裸机x86 asm你跑去看16位dos汇编干嘛
<nyfair> win32asm不就是x86 asm
<yunfan> nyfair: 因为教程是先讲16位real mode 再讲32位protected mode啊 你自己都说了 要哪个方便哪个来 我也想只看32位的 但是找不到专门的中文教材嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就是从文曲星起家学编程的
<yunfan> onlylove: 6502的汇编我打印了两本 呵呵
<nyfair> 完全不一样有啥好看的
<yunfan> 不过当时学不进去
<nyfair> 要么你去学arm汇编
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，裸机的话是不是没系统啊，没系统怎么跑应用啊
<yunfan> arm这狗屎 没必要学他的汇编 所有教材都是用c代码做例子
<nyfair> yunfan: 找个老游戏写免cd，学起来最快
<nyfair> yunfan: 看书其实都没啥用
<onlylove> nyfair: 免cd不就是jump么……
<nyfair> 对啊
<nyfair> 你得先找到得在哪里jump
<onlylove> 好吧……
<nyfair> 当然还有加壳加密反反调试
<onlylove> 好高端……
<onlylove> 那不都是玩病毒和加密狗的同学玩的么
<yunfan> nyfair: 我要的是掌握写裸机程序的能力 跟你们这些搞破解的不是一回事 你要搞破解 汇编只是第一步 你还得去掌握大量的文件格式吧 我写裸机程序 根本不care那些
<nyfair> 那是他们的学习范围，我们学汇编是要搞定他们那些小门道
<onlylove> yunfan: 为何不学jvm，看功能手机
<nyfair> yunfan: 学llvm吧
<onlylove> llvm，那个号称万能的玩意儿？
<onlylove> 就记得clang了
<nyfair> 2000年初那时候的东西各种加密很厉害，现在已经后继无人了，那种steam游戏分分钟就能破解出来
<yunfan> 先学走路再学飞
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛会解密starforce不，我恨死那东西了，居然往硬盘0道上写东西
<yunfan> onlylove: jvm不是个通用型的vm
<nyfair> onlylove: 不会，搞不定
<yunfan> 说道jvm 想起google的折腾
<onlylove> 啥，不是android吧
<onlylove> 我现在觉得那东西好折腾
<yunfan> 开发者用java写应用 jdk编译到jvm bytecode 然后dx编译到dalvik vm bytecode
<yunfan> 最后还被 ART编译到运行时环境的bytecode 真他妈折腾
<onlylove> 不想玩了，还是功能机实在，不过……功能机软件功能有限……所以，meego怎么会死呢……
<freeflying> nyfair, 腐女好
<yunfan> onlylove: 功能机不是软件功能有限 是硬件资源有限而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 你想想 功能机那些默认软件难道不是人写的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以我在很认真的考虑要不要买水果手机
<yunfan> onlylove: 不要 即使越狱了也不好玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我关心的是，就算我给你足够的资源，比方水果的硬件，功能机的系统，能利用那些资源么
<yunfan> 我的pad mini越狱了还是没有toolchain用
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以 你想想phonegap
<onlylove> yunfan: 老大，我拿手机打电话发短信的，不是玩的
<onlylove> 昨晚上忘了格式化优盘……
<onlylove> 真愁……
<yunfan> onlylove: 显然是可以的 功能机因为资源有限 他的软件都是对应硬件功能的
<onlylove> 今天有没法实验uefi安装windows了
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且说到底 功能机也是有操作系统嘛 跟智能机有个p区别 这些名字都是营销手法而已
<yunfan>  你要说智能机可以多任务 水果和wm早期的系统都不能多任务的
<onlylove> yunfan: 要利用那些资源，会不要有很麻烦的事情……功能机是java的
<onlylove> yunfan: 水果现在可以么……
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁说一定是java的
<yunfan> 也有别的语言的嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: java的多
<yunfan> onlylove: 那也是kjava
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正基带功能功能机和智能机一样……
<yunfan> 不过java不java有啥好说的？
<onlylove> yunfan: sim卡也是一个java机嘛
<yunfan> google用java做开发语言就是个失败
<yunfan> 水果的例子证明了 哪怕你造个语言 只要平台够大 能赚钱大家不会不去学的
<yunfan> 而且培训市场又他妈赚了笔
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有很多，比方BMC 各种idrac ilo啥的，不都有java嘛
<yunfan> google就应该用llvm做平台 框架都用syscall提供
<yunfan> 开发语言随便别人用什么
<yunfan> 权限控制好久行
<onlylove> yunfan: 施密特不是乔布斯，乔布斯被水果开除以后还搞了皮克斯呢，然后又被水果请回去
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个决策我不认为是施密特做的
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后乔布斯一看这烂摊子，靠，收购，于是有了ipod
<onlylove> yunfan: 有了ipod以后，水果又活了
<yunfan> 我记得甲骨文告google的时候 曾经有新闻爆料说 google当时是找了个程序员去调研的 结果那个程序员觉得可以用java 于是就make the deal
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来android没被g收购之前就用java了吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 最早的google phone不是原型和BB很像么
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是可以改
<yunfan> 估计google那帮用cpp的程序员 觉得用java已经是便利了开发者了
<onlylove> yunfan: BB算最早的智能机了吧？那个是啥
<onlylove> 我觉得是因为java开发人员多，出应用快
<nyfair> onlylove: starforce绝对大坑，相比起来securerom简直就一渣渣
<yunfan> 有个p用
<yunfan> 多又没用
<yunfan> 早期那些开发街机游戏的 每个平台的汇编都要写一套
<yunfan> 不过后来有人学聪明了 用forth写
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教ubuntu14.4无线问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462761 电脑显示wifi已离线，wifi打不开，指令执行结果如下： 0. uname -r curtion@curtion-X550VB:~$ uname -r 3.13.0-32-generic curtion@curtion-X550VB:~$ 1. sudo lshw -numeric -class network curtion@curtion-X550VB:~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class networ
<^k^>  ─> k [sudo] password for curtion: *-network DISABLED description: Wireless interface product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168C:32] vendor: …
<onlylove> nyfair: 当年为了玩伊苏系列，没少和那破玩意斗争
<nyfair> java写起来是很方便啊
<onlylove> nyfair: daemon tool的驱动，最新的alcohol
<nyfair> 比python方便很多吧
<nyfair> 嗯
<nyfair> python标准库里的功能太弱了
<iMadper> onlylove: bb早还是palm早呀?
<onlylove> yunfan: 开发街机游戏的，美工最辛苦吧……那个是按点画图的
<onlylove> iMadper: 分不清
<onlylove> iMadper: 毕竟bb还活着
<iMadper> onlylove: 我去查查~
<iMadper> onlylove: palm... 死好惨
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以现在说palm似乎没太大意义
<iMadper> 恩
<yunfan> onlylove: 也有生成的 我见过一个人展示一个街机上的无限关卡游戏
<yunfan> 不过是音乐的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以为你要说红白机的坦克大战
<yunfan> nyfair: python弱不代表java就好嘛 你看你跟贵国的一个思维
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西真的没完没了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu在双显卡双显屏下遇到问题了，高手帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462763 如题，我在笔记本上安装ubuntu，由于笔记本是双显卡（Nidia+intel集成),采用网上那种prime+nvidia方法安装的显卡驱动。 现在问题出现了，安装好后切换到独立显卡nvidia后，系统出现
<^k^>  ─> 两个桌面（1个大1个小），使用xrandr命令查看，发现有vga、LVDS两个显示屏， Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1366 x …
<freeflying> yunfan, iMadper  chrome上字体咋整
<onlylove> iMadper: 论成立时间，貌似rim比palm早
<yunfan> freeflying: 配置里有
<yunfan> freeflying: 点开配置 再点高级 然后有个自定义字体
<freeflying> yunfan: linux下自定义用啥字体好呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 没用过chrome
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<freeflying> iMadper, nani?
<iMadper> onlylove: 那palm死的真快
<freeflying> 你用的firefox?
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是貌似bb的邮件比palm晚
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是坚定不移的fx nightly党
<iMadper> onlylove: 噗... 不懂
<onlylove> iMadper: nokia成立的时候不也不是造手机的么
<onlylove> iMadper: 手机是后来的，所以，论成立时间这个
<iMadper> onlylove: rim一开始做类似传呼机的东西的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> freeflying: 我在用windows
<nyfair> freeflying: 贵社的ubuntu font?
<freeflying> nyfair, ubuntu和我没关系啊,我又不是c社员工
<yunfan> freeflying: 去18磨了？
<nyfair> freeflying: 中文字体还是西文字体还是cjk全覆盖字体
<freeflying> yunfan: 早就不在了啊
<freeflying> nyfair: cjk全覆盖是个美好得愿景，没可能实现
<yunfan> freeflying: 真的是18摸？
<yunfan> 那岂不是去了魔都混了
<freeflying> nyfair: 最好能中文用中文字体，西文用西文的
<nyfair> 阿逗逼上个月不是弄了款么
<freeflying> yunfan: 还在帝都
<yunfan> 擦
<yunfan> 还打算过一阵来蹭饭
<freeflying> nyfair: 那个是蛋疼的做饭，看了一下，貌似很多codebase里用同一个字，问题是中日里子的写法完全不一样啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 上海也有人，去吧
<jiero>   yunfan: 带强力胶，粘在 nyfair 身上
<freeflying> happyaron: 你说我要是去twitter上@一下贵司的人，比如Chris/Mark, 说贵司自己员工都不用自己得系统，这货还能搞好吗，是啥结果
<yunfan> freeflying: 没有我认识的
<nyfair> 大便也是嫡系部队啊
<freeflying> yunfan, 哭胖,那是才是金主啊,大摩
<yunfan> freeflying: 我经常吐槽阿蛋不用自家系统 又能怎样 人家脸皮都厚了
<nyfair> happyaron: 蛋蛋用大便，你用得啥？
<yunfan> freeflying: 有好一阵没跟库胖聊过了 人际关系热度降下来了
<freeflying> yunfan, 你去twitter上 @下Mark/Jane/Chris  这几个人好了
<nyfair> yunfan: 魔都卖屁屁赚钱块
<yunfan> 懒得去说 公司都是自己搞倒的
<yunfan> nyfair: 好想法 不过还是找个富婆包养比较好
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说nyfair这个富婆？
<yunfan> onlylove: 真正的富婆不会来这里瞎混
<onlylove> yunfan: 伪富婆也是富婆啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 也行 只要不给我降工资 我也可以给腐女包养 lol
<yunfan> 要独立卫生间+24小时热水+20M+宽带
<onlylove> yunfan: 都包养了还要工资……
<yunfan> 还有要双休+每天连续工作时间不得超过2个小时
<yunfan> onlylove: 包养不就是有工资的嘛
<nyfair> 都没钱啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 富婆你要包养不 现在大减价
<onlylove> yunfan: 每天让你工作2小时，休息一小时，然后你需要工作16小时
<nyfair> yunfan: 找蛋壕吧
<yunfan> 菊花耐磨性不如硅头啊 还是求包养靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要她受得了
<freeflying> yunfan, 习惯就好了
<yunfan> freeflying: 嗯 老前辈也来分享经验了
<mikecao> 各个身经百战，佩服！
<nyfair> shadowsocks有没有办法当vpn用完网游？
<nyfair> 我记得以前winxp时代有个sockscap能把socks代理改装下完，后来win7时代不更新没法用了
<yunfan> 当vpn用没试过
<yunfan> 我就是讨厌vpn才用shadowsocks
<onlylove> nyfair: 你只要能让网游的包走shadowsock的路由
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个恐怕有点难度啊
<freeflying> yunfan: ubuntuone关了啊
<onlylove> 网游……socket代理？
<yunfan> 重定向包没问题 但是端口呢
<freeflying> 我还有文件没拉回来呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 早关了吧？
<freeflying> onlylove: 忘记duedate了，NND
<yunfan> freeflying: 关了就关了 你跟我说做啥
<onlylove> freeflying: 原来 eexp就在喷
<nyfair> onlylove: 我倒是知道怎么给vpn改路由，把全局vpn改成针对特定网站的代理，你这个怎么实现？
<onlylove> freeflying: 貌似喷 aron还是adam来着
<onlylove> nyfair: 你问网游去，我没见过可以设置proxy的网游
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以要vpn啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过系统设置proxy的话，估计网游包也得走proxy吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 毕竟全局proxy的话，所有的包都要这么走
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果设置proxy不能玩了……我也没办法
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实很难的，现在网游都有反外挂机制，如果用第三方应用加载的客户端肯定会被判断为用外挂的
<yunfan> onlylove: 胡说吧 我还玩网游那个年代 不少游戏都可以设置代理
<yunfan> 网游如果只有一条连接那也没问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 我玩的游戏就没见一个有代理设置的
<yunfan> 但是现在还有不少走udp的 折腾
<onlylove> yunfan: udp?不应该走tcp么？
<yunfan> 话又说回来 socks5是支持udp bind的 因为我有一次闲的蛋疼去看了协议
<iMadper> nyfair: http://huaidan.org/tag/anyproxy  我不知道行不行哈. 你可以试试看.
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得他们当时玩外服的卡丁车用过一个东西……忘了叫啥了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AnyProxy | 鬼仔's Blog
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正那个貌似也被墙了现在
<yunfan> 我去切菜 记得cc我 有好东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这个加载dll会被当外挂吧
<nyfair> iMadper: 赞美老司机
<iMadper> nyfair: 我只是随便搜索... 完全不负责任能不能用...
<onlylove> iMadper: : 你这个加载dll会被当外挂吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不负责任能不能用...
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛知道怎么扫描透明代理不
<nyfair> onlylove: 没研究过，有软件可用的懒得动手
<nyfair> iMadper: 尽管应该是无效的，dll注入这种招数太容易判断了
<iMadper> nyfair: 被反作弊封了就不好办了..
<nyfair> 有不注入游戏的办法么
<nyfair> 话说proxy和vpn最本质的区别是什么？
<iMadper> nyfair: 搭vpn...
<nyfair> iMadper: 日本vpn没钱买啊，但是有个shaodowsocks可用
<iMadper> nyfair: 之前有个免费的. 每两小时断线一次...
<iMadper> nyfair: 还挺快的. 我找找去
<nyfair> iMadper: 好啊，没关系，我那个stg网游，不怕断线
<iMadper> ^k^: 49.212.9.175/entry/   你能访问不?
<alvin_rx1> Title: つなげてみる（ご利用申込登録） | インターネットVPNサービス「つながるもん」 | ベータ版につき接続完全無料サービス実施中！ (@  *FROM* )
<iMadper> nyfair: ^^
<iMadper> nyfair:
<yunfan> proxychain那种
<yunfan> nyfair: 搭个本地vpn 后端是走shadowsocks?
<iMadper> http://news.smzdm.com/p/3523  我去!
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 外媒曝HTC将与BOSE合作重新设计BoomSound 提升音质与格调_其他综合_资讯中心_什么值得买
<iMadper> htc大赞!
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  14:28
<freeflying> iMadper, iOS上代理很蛋疼
<iMadper> freeflying: 简直就是残废呀, 只能买any connect 服务
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个收费咋样啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 你说的是这个？http://sourceforge.net/projects/proxychains/
<^k^> ⇪ t: ProxyChains - HTTP and SOCKS | Free Communications software downloads at SourceForge.net
<nyfair> 没有windows版啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 最好有iOS/OSX能共用的那种
<iMadper> freeflying: 私信给你地址了
<yunfan> 可以自己实现个嘛
<yunfan> 网游的连接是走winsocks嘛？
<yunfan> http://www.proxycap.com/  这个不知道是不是
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ ProxyCap - Proxifier and SSH Tunneler for Windows/Mac OS X
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个怎么验证，netstat？我晚上可以给你看下
<yunfan> onlylove: 验证什么
<onlylove> yunfan: 网游连接走啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者用wireshark抓？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个你砸知道他是不是走winsock呢 抓包跟这个没关系
<nyfair> iMadper: 你那个vpn好麻烦啊，而且也不是所谓的真免费，要填一份表格申请还有人工审批，然后所谓的免费是提供试用期间，超过试用期后收费
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛用啥antivirus，64bit原生的
<iMadper> nyfair: 我当时看推荐时的那个文章说就是免费的呀...
<iMadper> nyfair: 我还申请了一个试了一下
<nyfair> iMadper: 估计改规则了吧
<nyfair> onlylove: win8.1自带mse啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 忘了……可是mse……还带win7玩么，我记得说是再给xp一年期限
<nyfair> win7要单独下载
<onlylove> nyfair: 正在下
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说win8和lol合不来
<onlylove> nyfair: 虽然我不玩，但是小白鼠在玩，所以他不做实验，我不敢贸然用
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 请问一下，如何管理系统服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462765 正在使用 14.10，认为停止一些不必须的系统服务会改善笔记本电脑续航时间，于是开始折腾系统服务，发现删除蓝牙服务（Bluetooth Daemon, bluz），就会把 控制中心（System settings）删除。 于是想禁用蓝牙服
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实是win8.1合不来，win8没问题，不过几个月前腾讯更新了
<onlylove> nyfair: 和腾讯没啥关系吧，开发商的事情？
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是，是腾讯的反外挂软件Tenprotect不支持
<onlylove> nyfair: 腾讯毛病真多
<nyfair> onlylove: 拳头虽然总部在湾区，但是是腾讯的全资子公司
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是后来收购的不是
<nyfair> onlylove: 这事还有后闻
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为腾讯这一块收入比重很高，麻花藤对此表示震怒，然后把tenprotect外包给360了...
<nyfair> 他和数字不一直还在打官司么
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以这事很蹊跷
<onlylove> nyfair: 是不是和红衣说好了，咱俩打一架
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/20147/64c09829537d895e0de97090e93b8d52.jpg
<onlylove> nyfair: 用这个最直接的反应是，插上以后跳闸
<onlylove> nyfair: 天国的钥匙，应该是兆欧表
<jiero> 用个电脑都这么麻烦，受不了你们了。
<jiero> 我已经把自己的电脑上贴了标签，闲置
<onlylove> jiero: 用电脑咋麻烦了，你在用啥
<onlylove> nyfair: mse图标真难看
<nyfair> onlylove: 又没存在感，右下任务栏也咩有
<onlylove> nyfair: 更新的时候有，我在更新
<nyfair> 不会啊，不是windows update自动推送么
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40649
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Qt被剥离独立运营
<onlylove> nyfair: 我新装的……
<onlylove> nyfair: 更新完再看看
<yunfan> 我正要买个intel的平板
<onlylove> yunfan: 用那个开发？
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以学asm？
 * jiero 想起，为啥这么奇怪呢，我家里没有带 HDMI口的显示器啊。
 * jiero 看到的小机器全都只有 HDMI 输出
<onlylove> jiero: 你家好久没买新显示器了
<jiero> onlylove:  买过啊 DELL的都不带 HDMI吧。
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 体验下而已  台电的 x89hd
<onlylove> jiero: 这种事，问土豪马
<yunfan> onlylove: 大小跟我的pad mini一样 刚好可以卡到我的那个蓝牙键盘
<onlylove> jiero: 我反正是dell黑
<nyfair> 说起来，qt那套东西，什么qmake qml之类的你们觉得好用吗？
<jiero> onlylove:  其实 HDMI 确实没意思，多叫标准费，为了不内置音响的显示器
<yunfan> 然后android的系统 可以装terminal ide 作为我的开发机 因为最近我要出门
<onlylove> yunfan: pad mini和pad，无线信号差多少
<jiero> onlylove:  我不是 DELL 显示器黑
<jiero> onlylove:  DELL
<jiero> onlylove:  DELL 我觉得唯一可取的就是显示器
<yunfan> 其实我很想买个续航长 又能通话的 8寸板子
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，我在TI为了一个dell显示器保修，打电话骂800，整个office都听得到，被投诉了
<jiero> yunfan:  买个，亚马逊实验四五个，然后退了
<yunfan> jiero: 那老板你给我买？
<onlylove> yunfan: 三桑？
<jiero> yunfan:  不是啊，信用卡就是这样玩的啊
<yunfan> samsung的好像有点贵
<jiero> yunfan:  你不是有么
<onlylove> yunfan: 那骚尼？
<yunfan> jiero: 既然都没成本 那你干嘛不帮我买单呢 到时候退钱还是退你卡上 我还欠你个人情
<jiero> yunfan: 因为亚马逊卖平板贵，你就从那里拿下测试，然后说不要了
<yunfan> onlylove: sony有平板？
<jiero> yunfan: 简单，我的卡限额3000，卖不去
<jiero> yunfan: 买不起
<onlylove> yunfan: sony有个特大尺寸的电话
<onlylove> yunfan: 那天地铁上看到的，差的吓到
<jiero> onlylove:  有9.7寸可以打电话平板
<jiero> onlylove: 话说 lainme_ 2年前就入手了可以打电话的平板吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 3k怎么买不起
<onlylove> yunfan: http://mobile.it168.com/a2013/0716/1508/000001508119_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 6.4寸屏+超薄+IP58三防 索尼XL39h评测-IT168 手机专区
<yunfan> onlylove: 我都说了要8寸的 这是我手掌的极限
<jiero> yunfan:  我自己现在用了1500限额了
<jiero> yunfan: 让你实验45个不同的平板，那花费。也就你了。
<yunfan> onlylove: 价格4k呢  日系的烧不起
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
<yunfan> jiero: 你可以一个一个的给我买来试验
<onlylove> yunfan: 百元大钞大小的屏
<jiero> yunfan:  你自己搞吧，让我麻烦，仅仅让我讨厌你
<fansili123> 终于找到国人了啊
<fansili123> 你们都是谁啊，哪的？新人报道
<fansili123> where，人呢？不会真让我跟那些鬼子聊吧
<jiero> fansili123:  可以搜到
<fansili123> 怎么搜
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<sexygirl> fansili123: hey boy, how's going?
<jiero> fansili123:  公开的 log， 你的一切发言，都要负责
<fansili123> 我好像没过分的发言吧
<nyfair> 八格牙路·THE·(ﾟДﾟ)＜死ね
<fansili123>  how's going?汉语是啥意思？
<yunfan> jiero: 没关系 只要你出钱 讨厌就讨厌
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近看到几款4G的板子 真的很纠结 tmd
<fansili123> 这个软件不能截图啊
<nyfair> fansili123: 你不用qq?
<jiero> yunfan:  我讨厌自己能做的不自己做。。。
<fansili123> qq不能显摆啊
<nyfair> 上irc不都是用qq的么
<yunfan> jiero: 你是指撸管？
<onlylove> 鱼唇，这个更不能显摆
 * hamo 李老板今天居然又WTF
<yunfan> hamo: 咋了
<fansili123> 可以用qq登irc?
<nyfair> 当然可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 他也想wfh或者看不到adam然后
<nyfair> 还可以显摆
<fansili123> 怎么弄？
<nyfair> 写个bot
<fansili123> 我喜欢显摆
<fansili123> 你坑我
<nyfair> fansili123: 你先说几句有逼格的话来
<yunfan> onlylove: wtf != wfh啊
<mikecao> 怎么用qq 登陆irc
<onlylove> mikecao: 都说了，bot
<nyfair> mikecao: qq -> qqbot -> ircbot -> irc channel
<fansili123> 这回复文本的颜色是怎么设置的？
<mikecao> 太复杂了。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没注意……看成wfh了
<nyfair> mikecao: 有现成的啊
<fansili123> nyfair的都是亮色的
<mikecao> nyfair, 在哪？
<nyfair> mikecao: 你注册个qq号给bot绑定下就行了
<tenzu> hamo: 李老板?
<mugebjgd> fansili123, 小白好
<nyfair> mikecao: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6525335.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 猫娘计划_百度百科
<hamo> tenzu: 对啊，而且WTF还不来IRC上吹水
<tenzu> hamo: 有妹子的人
<hamo> tenzu: 好吧...带薪搞妹汁
<hamo> tenzu: 人参赢家啊
<tenzu> hamo: 很好奇阿当的女友长什么样子
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<fansili123> 这个whois 用不了唉
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 没有超过6的理财了
<mikecao> 有阿
<mikecao> 有理网
<mikecao> 11%
<tenzu> freeflying: 国债也才5.5吧
<mikecao> 有利网
<freeflying> tenzu: 上回在hk银行，人家都吐槽我们的各种宝啥的
<nyfair> 哎哟，有妹子还来搞七捻三
<imtxc> .
<mikecao> 不过我就买了不到1w的。。
<imtxc> 啥
<mikecao> 怕有风险
<imtxc> freeflying: 各种宝都挺好啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 饼都银行前段时间还有6.1的理财, 不知道最近还有没有了
<nyfair> freeflying: 那群傻逼刚灿湾湾，一个包邮他们就跪了
<tenzu> 我觉得支付宝挺好
<mikecao> 支付宝太低了，
<mikecao> 用支付宝还不如提前换贷款。。。
<tenzu> 网购方便
<freeflying> Receiving objects:  21% (789961/3732592), 282.72 MiB | 2.05 MiB/s
<fansili123> 讨论点有技术含量点的吧，比如，fansili123: 是怎么弄出来的
<freeflying> 这两天联通出口抽风啊
<nyfair> fansili123: 这里的规矩是问技术问题之前先晒裸照
<tenzu> nyfair: up
<hoxily> topic里的规矩不是先阅读提问的智慧吗？
<fansili123> 裸照怎么晒哦
<yunfan> 查了下公积金 果然现在我每个月的缴额比房贷高了 onlylove
<yunfan> 可惜取不出来 tmd
<mikecao> yunfan, 你工资这么高！
<mugebjgd> fansili123, 看公告 小白
<yunfan> mikecao: 你也可以考虑房贷低的城市
<mikecao> 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> mikecao: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<mikecao> yunfan, 比如澳洲么
<fansili123> 公告在什么地方
<hoxily> fansili123: /topic
<yunfan> mikecao: 希望能借你吉言啊
<hamo> yunfan: 土豪
<hamo> freeflying: 2.05MB/s
<mikecao> yunfan: 土豪
<hamo> freeflying: 这还抽风？
<freeflying> hamo: 不该这么快的啊
<mikecao> 。。。。。
<hamo> test
<hamo> test
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  15:42
<freeflying> hamo: nnd，又要宽带续费了
<freeflying> hamo: 宽带续费，物业费，车位续租费
<freeflying> NND，这个月要把信用卡刷爆啊
<hamo> freeflying: 土豪，这三样我一个都没有
<hamo> freeflying: 爆了去换沃尔玛卡
<freeflying> hamo: 你家里不用宽带？
<hamo> freeflying: 年付
<tenzu> 有车位的就是壕
<hamo> freeflying: 所以不用交
<freeflying> hamo: 这个月又搞了两次9分享
<hamo> freeflying: 然后呢？喝了？
<nyfair> 谁说irc不能发图的？
<freeflying> hamo: 没啊，这回去换沃尔玛的卡乐
<hamo> freeflying: 积分也能换
<freeflying> hamo: 星巴克的咖啡不如自己家得咖啡
<hamo> freeflying: 土豪，家里有咖啡
<freeflying> hamo: 我的积分都自动换成里程了
<hamo> freeflying: http://www.flyertea.com/thread-257282-1-1.html
<onlylove> nyfair: 右下角有图标的，默认不显示而已……
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 中信积分兑换沃尔玛卡的详细情况-飞客茶馆旅行网 Life is better when shared! - Powered by Discuz!
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧...
<freeflying> hamo: 12分一公里
<hamo> freeflying: 换里程的壕
<hamo> freeflying: 你哪还有那种满世界跑的活没？
<nyfair> http://shengdiyage.us/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国圣地亚戈国际农资集团
<freeflying> hamo: 我也想呢
<freeflying> nyfair: 你妹，这也太二了吧
 * hamo 困
<iMadper> freeflying: 你哪还有那种满世界跑的活没？
<freeflying> iMadper: 我也想找这样的工作呢
 * hamo http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/72406dfcgw1ej4407e6ooj20c8384amg.jpg <- 转需
<iMadper> freeflying:  你不是一直就是嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我现在不是，之前也不是
<hamo> freeflying: 日本也不错啊，妹汁萌萌哒
<iMadper> hamo: 你连日本妹子的妹汁都清楚????!!!!
<iMadper> hamo: 老司机快带带我
<mugebjgd> iMadper, 有啊
<mugebjgd> iMadper, ssi schaefer
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 我查查
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04，在/etc/sudousers.d/里新建了一个文件后无法使用sudo命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462767 ubuntu14.04，在/etc/sudousers.d/里新建了一个文件后无法使用sudo命令 本来只是想加入一个用户使之拥有sudo权限，但是不小心新建的那个文件语法有误。而我又手贱的在没有检
<hamo> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac669959
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 老司机带带我十分钟完全版 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<freeflying> hamo: 乃果然高大上，都在伦敦找妹纸
<iMadper> ....
<hamo> freeflying: 说了转需
<freeflying> hamo: 乃太低调了
<eexp> 蛤蟆要去国外播种？
<iMadper> freeflying: 评论都是 hamo 谢的
<iMadper> 写的
<iMadper> eexp: 什么叫"要去"?
<iMadper> eexp: 已经回来了呀
<eexp> 额。
<freeflying> iMadper: 必须得啊
<iMadper> eexp: hamo 不是刚从欧洲回来?
<eexp> 不知道这情况
<jiero> tenzu:  网购方便信用卡啊
<tenzu> jiero: 木有信用卡
<jiero> tenzu: 钱就是放在投资里的，一切开销信用卡
<jiero> tenzu: 所以钱能最大利益
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40651
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Skype突然屏蔽旧版OS X用户
<jiero> tenzu: 申请咯
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • fedora20 kde 使用ibus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462768 有用kde英文的朋友吗？装了ibus的五笔，为何除了English US以外，其它所有都是灰的？添加不了输入法。 有知道的朋友可否指点一下呢？在此先谢过了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2014-08-07 16:03
<jiero> 这个。。。山东竟然在这里名列前茅，这不是好事啊。 http://www.yooli.com/static/drafting/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 爱理财的是GG多还是MM多？什么时候大家的理财热情更汹涌？大家到底有着怎样的理财习惯？马上跟随有利网一起，看看大家的理财习惯大揭秘~~
<onlylove> jiero: 山东在这里名列前茅啥意思
<jiero> onlylove:  理财比例高。
<jiero> onlylove: 说明投资环境不好且有一定资金
<onlylove> jiero: 山东是人口大省
<onlylove> jiero: 北京是大规模城市
<onlylove> jiero: 广东，人经济就是发达
 * onlylove 开始考虑今天的daily report写啥
<jiero> onlylove:  我倒觉得打工仔多的地方会这样
<jiero> onlylove: 江浙一代本地壕都是自己投自己吧。
<gfxmode> 河南人口大省
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我认识的河南人，大都很悠闲
<onlylove> gfxmode: 似乎钱够用就行
<onlylove> gfxmode: 而且他们也不缺钱的样子
<castleX> test.
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  16:14
<castleX> 这里有武汉的吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 我缺钱
<onlylove> jiero: 你是山东人
<jiero> onlylove: 贼缺，我缺 1000万
<yunfan> hamo: 蛤魔
<onlylove> jiero: 笨
<castleX> jiero  同缺钱！！！！
<onlylove> jiero: 1000W顶毛用
<onlylove> jiero: 你要说，你在帝都三环缺几套房子
<jiero> onlylove:  对啊，要建立新城市1000万绝对不够用
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，你连城市怎么建立的都不知道
<jiero> onlylove:  为了更优质资源。
<onlylove> jiero: 你看下石家庄怎么起来的
<onlylove> jiero: 你再看深圳
<onlylove> jiero: 你再看诸葛亮隐居前住哪里
<jiero> onlylove: 政策
<castleX> 来讨论点实际的呗。哥哥们
<jiero> castleX: 如何占领一座城市
<onlylove> jiero: 政策只是一部分，你要说政策，那就看建国以前的
<castleX> 比如说前段时间华东航空管制的原因是什么
<jiero> 那没意思，和我们毫无关系。。。
<jiero> 蒿宫管制。。
<onlylove> castleX: 你想被踢是不
<castleX> 。。。。没想。
<onlylove> castleX: 没想你讨论这个？
<castleX> 。。。
<gfxmode> castleX:我是武汉的，目前在广东
<onlylove> castleX: 这频道有明文log你知道不？
<jiero> onlylove: 优衣裤 实体店比网店便宜啊。
<castleX> gfxmode 我在武汉。
<yunfan> onlylove: 不如说 因资金周转不灵 现转让帝都地皮一块
<castleX> 失业中。。
<onlylove> jiero: 有这事？
<castleX> onlylove，能不能搞加密的频道？
<onlylove> yunfan: 别闹，帝都地皮使用权不是随便人能有的
<onlylove> castleX: 你可以找去
<jiero> onlylove:  我看着是啊。 至少潍坊的万达广场店，多数体恤 39元-59元。
<onlylove> jiero: 当当一堆19块的
<castleX> onlylove:初来咋到，不了解啊
<onlylove> jiero: 动物园批发市场和大红门服装批发市场更多
<yunfan> onlylove: 哥是教你怎么装逼
<jiero> onlylove:  质量确实怪异的。
<jiero> onlylove:  我买过10元的衣服
<onlylove> jiero: 至于39-59的沃尔玛一堆
<onlylove> jiero: 沃尔玛有自营品牌
<onlylove> jiero: 质量还不错，我去买过
<jiero> onlylove:  恩。是的，但是我这里沃尔玛经常断号，濒临倒闭了
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，那样逼格确实高
 * nyfair fuck 赛门铁克
<onlylove> nyfair: 电脑又卡了？
<jiero> onlylove:  我有傻瓜一样的眼睛，去逛服装店第一眼看上的衣物经常是店里最贵的。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 错
 * nyfair 刚编译了回luajit，在luajit编译成功的一刹那，被那破玩意当作病毒删了...
<jiero> onlylove: 反正基本都是 800 -3000 + 的
<onlylove> jiero: 你看上的，证明其他的不好
<jiero> onlylove: 因为我买不起，所以只能自嘲傻瓜了
<onlylove> jiero: 既然比其他的好，价格一定要上去，不然对不起你看上它
<onlylove> jiero: 我都是找指定价格区域的地方看
<nyfair> onlylove: 这你让我怎么办？
<onlylove> nyfair: 临时禁用
<yunfan> nyfair: 你又没有jj 怎么fuck?
<onlylove> nyfair: 没别的办法
<yunfan> 难道装个双龙棒？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要理解fuck的含义，和中文那个不一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看我像做科研的样子么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我没有权限禁用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu支持最新的硬件已经问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462770 您好！我购买了 牧马人（升级版）、复仇者（七色）、指挥官（星际版） 。请问，牧马人（升级版）、复仇者（七色）、指挥官（星际版）等达尔优凌豹产品支持Liunx(Ubuntu)系统吗？我总是感觉
<^k^>  ─> 在Liunx下使用达尔优凌豹产品，比如复仇者（七色）键盘和在Windows下使用，我按下Caps Lock和Num Lock 键， 在 …
<freeflying> hamo, 蛋蛋又打球去了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 按说今天周四啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40653
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | iphone推出最简便电话加密系统应对窃听风云
<onlylove> 这个好神奇
<freeflying> hamo, 也是哦
<onlylove> nyfair: 没办法了，白名单？没权限禁用，估计白名单也不行吧？
<onlylove> nyfair: 这时候的做法是，把it找来骂一顿
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者虚拟机吧
<kevin_linux> you ren mei??
<sig> 耐心是幸福的一大要素
<kevin_linux> OO you ren,,
<kevin_linux> zen me diao chu shu ru fa ??
<kevin_linux> How to bring up the input method??
<kevin_linux> sig
<jiero> sig。。。
<pity> kevin_linux: Ctrl+Enter 不行？
<jiero> kevin_linux:  by using a Chinese locale
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/C2owU0.png
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ image/png
<nyfair> 壕无人性
<nyfair> 喜闻乐见
<onlylove> iMadper: 牛牛，遇到efi问题了
<onlylove> iMadper: 牛牛求帮助
<iMadper> onlylove: 请找 wangli
<iMadper> onlylove: wangli 现在是红帽大中华区首席efi测试.
<wangli> iMadper, 问题大发了
<iMadper> wangli: 啥问题?
<nyfair> wangli: 首席壕
<wangli> iMadper, linda在我们这里
<iMadper> wangli: linda来了???
<nyfair> iMadper: qiao首席呢
<wangli> iMadper, 对
<iMadper> wangli: 崔老板不在?
<wangli> iMadper, 回头说
<iMadper> nyfair: qiao 是首席kdump测试.
<iMadper> wangli: 浩
<iMadper> wangli: 好.
<nyfair> 都是首席
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说问题呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的vm，efi的，重启以后不引导了，进efi shell了
 * jiero 再一次觉得招商银行就是屎。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: efishell 里面打印efi boot entry看看?
<nyfair> wangli: 王丽姐姐我身体有bug，快来帮我测试
<moxi> 你浑身都是BUG
<onlylove> iMadper: 再找到efi分区，执行grubx64.efi以后又好了……
<hamo> iMadper: linda每次都是假借出差回国探亲吧？
<onlylove> iMadper: 这闹哪样……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • debian 7.5vmware下无声 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462771 模拟声卡为ES1371 ，alsa提示已经安装，音量已经开到头，输出模式为模拟全双工，还是没有声音，请问应该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-07 17:14
<onlylove> iMadper: 难道要每次手动grubx64.efi？
<iMadper> onlylove: 说明你的efi boot entry丢了, 或者, boot order错了
<iMadper> hamo: 我没见过linda
<iMadper> hamo: 我比较想见larry woodman
<onlylove> iMadper: 牛牛求解这entry在哪藏着，顺便问下bootorder怎么搞
<onlylove> iMadper: 说直白点，就是如何重建
<iMadper> onlylove: sudo efibootmgr
<onlylove> iMadper: current efi internal shell……
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不是能手动grubx64.efi?
<onlylove> iMadper: 能
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就进去吧...
<iMadper> onlylove: efibootmgr比较熟悉一些
<onlylove> iMadper: 默认的是efi shell，不是efi hard dirve
<onlylove> iMadper: 已经启动系统了
<iMadper> efi hard drive是啥?
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<imtxc> iMadper: 色大象早
<imtxc> adam8157: 色当当早
<iMadper> imtxc: 别闹, 争调戏妹子呢
<imtxc> jiero: 色罗杰早
<imtxc> onlylove: 色 onlylove 早
<imtxc> cherrot: 色兔子早
<onlylove> iMadper: 不对，0000是efi dvd 0001是efi hard drive 0002是efi shell，current 是0002
<imtxc> hamo: 色黑猫儿 momo
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就一个硬盘
<iMadper> onlylove: 还得看efi boot order呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 这样, 你efibootmgr -v 然后输出都贴出来
<nyfair> iMadper: 你是哪个首席？
<iMadper> nyfair: 我不是首席!
<onlylove> iMadper: order就是 efi cd efi hd efi shell
<cherrot> imtxc: 卧槽早毛线啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我是打杂的
<iMadper> onlylove: efihd是个啥...
<nyfair> iMadper: 首席打杂好
<iMadper> onlylove: 全都贴出来看看?
<iMadper> nyfair: 别闹... 我没有首席这个头衔. 我是助理工程师
<iMadper> nyfair: 助理测试工程师
<onlylove> nyfair: 首席助理
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么都是色啊
<iMadper> jiero: 色由心生
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc 自己色, 所以看什么都色
<iMadper> jiero: 当然, 他说我色我承认.
<jiero> iMadper:  好解释。。。
<onlylove> iMadper:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1374951
<iMadper> onlylove: 怪异. efi hard drive这个东西没有指向一个确定的文件.
<jiero> imtxc:  结果，我还是被迫选择 NEX 5TL 了。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: vbox的问题？
<iMadper> onlylove: 这种情况下, efi bootmanager会直接访问特定文件, 就是fallback的那个efi可执行文件
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个好修
<iMadper> onlylove: 等我给你个命令哈
<onlylove> iMadper: 赞美老司机
<iMadper> onlylove: 请严肃一些, 修好再赞美
<onlylove> iMadper: 先赞美着，万一以后遇到了，也好自己处理，不是每次出事都是在虚拟环境不是
<iMadper> onlylove: efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdX -p Y -l /EFI/Debian/grubx64.efi -L "Debian"
<iMadper> onlylove: 你需要修改X作为你ESP所在磁盘, Y修改成你ESP是磁盘sdY的第几个分区. -l 后面的路径根据你自己的电脑的路径修改.
<onlylove> iMadper: 收到个mbrdisk的warning……
<iMadper> onlylove: 啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我怀疑是硬盘分区表不对……说mbrdisk没有唯一的signature
<iMadper> onlylove: 贴出来看看, 顺便给看看 efibootmgr -v
<onlylove> iMadper: 重启了……不行
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没见过这个..
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> iMadper: 给你图等下
<wangli> iMadper, 手忙脚乱纳
<iMadper> wangli: 怎么回事?
<wangli> iMadper, linda要演示一遍dup
<freeflying> iMadper: efi大神
<wangli> iMadper, 屡次失败
<iMadper> wangli: 这个你不行, 得 qiao 来吧?!
<onlylove> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1374982
<wangli> iMadper, qiao 交给xiaonan了
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 别, 真别, 现在 efi的大旗是 wangli 来抗
<wangli> iMadper, 我也不会呀
<iMadper> wangli: xiaonan... 不是storage嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说现在你桌子上有电话吗
<wangli> iMadper,linda全要看一下
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有呀...
<wangli> iMadper, 还在做，回头再聊。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 麻烦把efibootmgr -v再给我看看
<iMadper> wangli: 好
<iMadper> 想下班了....
<iMadper> onlylove: 着急吗? 不着急晚上在折腾?
<onlylove> iMadper: 晚上就没这环境了，没啥，反正vm
<freeflying> iMadper: 谁桌子上有电话
<onlylove> iMadper: 最后一张图
<iMadper> onlylove: 好
<iMadper> freeflying: sean
<iMadper> freeflying: joey
<iMadper> freeflying: nancy
<iMadper> freeflying: 干嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1374983
<freeflying> iMadper: 申请信用卡啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, 如果你的路径写的对的话, 那就没问题了
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总需要信用卡？
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后boot order也对
<freeflying> onlylove: ETC
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么都对呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 可能是debian或者vbox的问题吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 你确定 /EFI/debian/grubx64.efi是正确的路径吗?
<iMadper> onlylove: 相对于那块儿磁盘来说
<iMadper> onlylove: 错了, 是相对于那个分区来说
<onlylove> iMadper: 大小写区别不
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个应该是对的，我mount下分区看看
<iMadper> onlylove: 区分吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没试过大小写写错能不能执行...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我先撤了
<iMadper> onlylove: 饿了
<onlylove> iMadper: efishell不分，不过路径应该是对的
<nyfair> STFU!
<freeflying> hamo: 10.2MB/s
<freeflying> hamo: 我笔记本无线到有线台式机的速度
<RainFlying> jiero: 招行手机网易每天只能转账 5000， 差评
<adam8157> RainFlying: 谁说的
<RainFlying> adam8157: 招行说的
<adam8157> RainFlying: 那是你自己设置的, 可以在专业版里改
<adam8157> RainFlying: http://www.cmbchina.com/MBankWeb/News/NewsDetail.aspx?id=b6ce51c0-45bf-489e-98ca-981864321f4b
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行 -- 手机银行转账汇款0费用，享3年，每日高达20万汇款额度
<nyfair> RainFlying: 你作死啊，跟日入20w的优质客户说这个
<RainFlying> adam8157: 不能设置，招行的人工服务说最高上限 5000，不能改
<adam8157> RainFlying: 我在专业版里改了
<RainFlying> nyfair: adam8157: 我错了。
<RainFlying> adam8157: 你用的是金菊花卡？
<nyfair> adam8157: 土豪说的永远是对的，笨蛋
<adam8157> RainFlying: 没升, 就用金卡, 金葵花管理费太高
<RainFlying> adam8157: 或者因为你日入 20万所以特殊对待
<RainFlying> adam8157: 人工服务直接告诉我 5000 不能改
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，我编译luajit，刚编译完就被赛门铁克当作病毒删了，肿么办
<adam8157> RainFlying: 你去专业版里看看就知道了, 人工服务说错了呗
<nyfair> adam8157: 还有个问题，shadowsocks代理有办法当vpn用来玩网游吗
<adam8157> nyfair: 让你jit, 有啥好jit的!
<adam8157> nyfair: 可以
<nyfair> adam8157: 怎么干？
<adam8157> nyfair: 简单的proxychains劫持, 复杂的用redsocks转成vpn
<nyfair> adam8157: 说人话，给demo
<onlylove> 自己劫持自己……
<adam8157> nyfair: redsocks - arbitrary TCP connection redirector to a SOCKS or HTTPS proxy server
<adam8157> nyfair: 有这样的软件就是了
<nyfair> adam8157: 另外游戏一般都有反外挂，你第三方调用肯定不行
<onlylove> adam8157: 实际上只能从路由上做手脚，
 * adam8157 美国人没理我, 一会儿游泳去, nnnd
<onlylove> adam8157: server的地址是确定的
<adam8157> onlylove: 本机改成vpn也行啊
<nyfair> http://darkk.net.ru/redsocks/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ redsocks - transparent socks redirector
<nyfair> 不支持windows你说个JB
<onlylove> adam8157: 人现在要用的是shadowsocks
<adam8157> nyfair: 我说有这样的东西在, 举个例子, win下肯定也有
<nyfair> adam8157: 你给我写个出来
<nyfair> adam8157: redsocks即使有windows版本，这种做法也过不了游戏反外挂
<nyfair> proxychain倒是靠谱
<nyfair> 但实现呢
<adam8157> nyfair: 好多人是在路由器上跑shadowsocks, 我司很多人都是这么搞的
<nyfair> 你来帮我搭
<adam8157> nyfair: 我自己都懒得
<nyfair> adam8157: 真麻烦，干脆送我个vpn吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 没有vpn =,=
 * adam8157 下线, 准备去游泳
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 X64安装Lotus Notes 9依赖关系缺乏：libcupsys2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462772 系统装的Ubuntu 14.04 x64，安装lotus notes 9的时候提示依赖关系缺乏libcupsys2，使用apt-get install libcupsys2提示未发现软件包，在新立得中也搜索不到，请问该使用什么软件包？快疯了，多谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lizhuhe — 2014-08-07 17:26
<nyfair> 没有枪没有炮，敌人给我们造
<k-xmyz> hi
<^k^> k-xmyz:点点点.  18:16
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 西安工业大学关于ubuntu软件，应用，支持下载，更新，维护，软件源疑问的进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462775 持续更新，校园上网客户端dr。com在linux下的配置，安装。 常用软件的安装，更新，应用，主题美化的普及。 破解软件的下载，应用，驱动的更新。 命令的
<roylez> hamo: 卢瑟
<freeflying> hamo: 咬他
<roylez> freeflying: 蛤蟆没牙齿
<imtxc> roylez: 炸西
<roylez> imtxc: 基渣
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 开源客户端中对secret key如何保护？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462776 想要写一个开源的某服务的客户端，其中使用了oauth来认证。 问题在于，一旦开源，secret key不就公之于众了？ 求解法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zszth — 2014-08-07 19:26
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的键鼠到了 手感还不错呢 而且有个转有的esc 哈哈
<yunfan> imtxc: i am now using this keyboard chatting with you
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 来张图片看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 系统设置显示项不全，是不是系统Bug呢（见图片） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462778 如题，见下图： 2014-08-07.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 permaylau — 2014-08-07 20:25
<yunfan> mugebjgd: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1ej4a1txjauj218g0xc0wv.jpg
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 这玩意有什么用？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 放口袋里出门 到哪里都可以接上手机随时开工 适合我这种wfh的人
<freeflying> yunfan: 神马玩意
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 先进  高端 大气 上档次
<yunfan> freeflying: 键盘啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 最好是那种带个USB口的，然后系统装优盘上，需要的时候往上一插，直接把机器拉起来
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个就带usb口  而且usb口可以藏在遥控器的电池盖里
<yunfan> 我还拆开看了下  里面有个 68hc05的芯片
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 光着身子的女人 : 有个裸体的女郎跑进一辆出租车上,司机全身上下大量着她,这女郎骂了一声:"看啥,没见过光着身子的女人吗?！！ "这司机说:"我是看看你的钱是从那儿掏出来！ "
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 多网卡上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462782 我不知道这算不算是一个问题。只是发现无论ubuntu，还是fedora都存在。现将问题描述如下。 现有有线和无线网卡两张。一般来说，系统会将有线网卡识别在无线网卡之前。假设有线网卡和无线网卡均
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机显示错误，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462783 系统声音正常，但是开机的时候显示这个错误。有/var/run/alsa这个目录，但是目录里面为空。请问这个错误是什么原因？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 snaill_1982 — 2014-08-07 21:42
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 多少米？
<sgo11> 以前我一直都是用英文装系统，之后再装中文输入法之类的。今天因为要帮别人配置机器，第一次用中文界面装系统，因为要保证中文界面，以前从来没使用过中文界面。但是fresh install并且配置了 local.conf 完后，terminal里的字体怎么哪么搞？字幕都是重叠的！中文也不好看。这是为啥？请帮助！
<sgo11> 我在local.conf里已经设置了monospace使用 dejavu 和 wenquanyi 等。我其他电脑都是英文系统，一切使用都正常，为啥这个中文显示的系统这么奇怪？如何解决这问题？谢谢。
<sgo11> 字母都是重叠的。发现一个错别字
<sgo11> 现在没人？
<nova_> 有人在吗？
<^k^> nova_:点点点.  22:20
<nova_> 。。。机器人 还是 真人  。。。头一次知道中聊天 sorry
<nova_> 头一次知道这种聊天。。。
<misaka00251> 233
<sgo11> 我自己做了些测试，如果把 Monospace 改成其他字体，就工作正常。这个应该证明我的 /etc/fonts/local.conf 没有工作，为什么？在其他电脑里，用同样的问题，没有任何问题呀。唯一的区别就是其他电脑用的是英文界面。
<sgo11> 我自己做了些测试，如果把 Monospace 改成其他字体，就工作正常。这个应该证明我的 /etc/fonts/local.conf 没有工作，为什么？在其他电脑里，用同样的文件，没有任何问题呀。唯一的区别就是其他电脑用的是英文界面。
<sgo11> typo
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qGmIGK-yAADC8rbxlJsAALrPAI8a64AAMMK888.jpg 爆发力超强的喷气式狗狗惊现江湖
<sgo11> 换个问题，默认登录是中文输入法，如何设置默认是英文？
<xrosnight> hello guys. anyone using chromium browser v34? flash plugin not installed error after upgrading
<xrosnight> 有没有用chromium 浏览器的，升级后，视频播放器插件找不到了
<xrosnight> 请问怎么来解决呢？
<xrosnight> 有没有遇到这样现象的呢？
<sgo11> 一个人都没
<sdubuntu> en
<sdubuntu> 升级了 2402 个软件包，新安装了 707 个软件包，要卸载 62 个软件包，有 2 个软件包未被升级。
<sdubuntu> 需要下载 3,181 MB 的软件包。
<sdubuntu> 解压缩后会消耗掉 2,061 MB 的额外空间。
<sdubuntu> 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]n
<sdubuntu> 中止执行。
<sdubuntu> ......
<sevenbit> 大家好
<^k^> sevenbit:点点点.  00:19
<sevenbit> 配置Conky 一直不成功，有的还有输出还会重叠。 ：）
<gebjgd> sevenbit, 网上一堆配置
<gebjgd> sevenbit, 好好看看man
<sevenbit> 好的，：）
<onlylove> gebjgd: 意大利罗马时间和你那差几个时区
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-08
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 格式化u盘后，不能挂载。问题何在？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462788 设备 启动 起点 终点 块数 Id 系统 /dev/sdb1 * 64 15728639 7864288 b W95 FAT32 xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 mke2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014) 文件系统标签= OS type: Linux 块大小=4096 (log=2) 分块大小=4096 (log=2) Strid
<^k^>  ─> e=0 blocks, Stripe width=0 blocks 491520 inodes, 1966072 blocks 98303 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user 第一个数据块=0 Maximum …
<happyaron> freeflying: 没啥结果
<happyaron> freeflying: 他们应该习惯了吧？
<jiero> happyaron:  什么
<jiero> happyaron: 现在首次迎接市领导参观lol
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  08:53
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez 渣渣壕
<jiero> roylez: 看到了真实头像，很想很像金主席
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最狠的兔子 : 在森林里,有一只公熊在追一只兔子,突然它们看见了一个魔鬼,魔鬼对它们说:"我满足你们每个三个愿望"。 于是熊先说:"我要变成全森林最帅的熊"。"兔子说:"给我一辆摩托车。 熊又说:"我要全森林的母熊都爱上我"。兔子又说:"给我一个安全帽。" 熊最后
<^k^>  ─> 说:"我要全森林的公熊都死掉。" 兔子最后说:"把这个熊变成同性恋:"就骑着摩托车走了。
<Galanodel> 你好
<FJKong> 安全帽干嘛使
<jiero> FJKong: 因为是树林
<jiero> FJKong:  其实兔子根本无法启动摩托车
<jiero> FJKong: 腿不够长
<FJKong> jiero: =.=!
 * roylez 冻到发抖
<tenzu> roylez: 热到冒汗
<roylez> tenzu: 水深火热啊
<tenzu> roylez: 今年饼都还算凉快了
<roylez> tenzu: 一个人真心不想去要门票的景点
<tenzu> roylez: 不要钱的景点应该也有不少吧
<roylez> tenzu: 市中心那一溜都去了，Bondi海滩不想去，大冬天的，又不会游泳
<tenzu> roylez: 你竟然不会游泳...
<roylez> tenzu: 宅男嘛
<tenzu> roylez: 我这样的都学会了
<jiero> roylez:  没啥。
<jiero> roylez:  非海边人，南方人不会游泳的海了去了
<jiero> roylez:  去动物园啊
<jiero> roylez:  和咬了linus的企鹅玩玩
<tenzu> 在雪梨市吃鲍鱼龙虾袋鼠肉
<roylez> jiero: 动物园不要钱？
<roylez> tenzu: 鲍鱼没什么好吃的啊...比它好吃的贝类多了去了
<tenzu> roylez: 鲍鱼下到火锅里
<tenzu> roylez: 还是买辆车出去溜达吧
<roylez> jiero: 免费的景点没好的了，除了公园就是博物馆
<yunfan> roylez: 你他妈又回来了？
<roylez> yunfan: 还在悉尼
<roylez> jiero: .
<roylez> jiero: 这个值得不？ http://www.sydneytowereye.com.au/tickets/#sydney-attractions-passes
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Ticket Prices | Sydney Tower Eye | Best Price Guarantee
<yunfan> roylez: 不去其他地方转转？
<yunfan> 我对白澳西南方向有点兴趣
<roylez> yunfan: 不去，懒
<roylez> jiero: 去唐人街转悠得了...
<jiero> roylez:  你会摄影么？
<jiero> roylez:  art gallery
<jiero> roylez:  那是免费的，挺好的，有无数从中国抢去的文物呢
<jiero> roylez: 唐人街我都没去看过。。。
<jiero> roylez:  去国家公园，走路就是免费的。
<jiero> roylez: 啥是景点啊！公园才是吧。
<roylez> jiero: art museum去过了
<roylez> jiero: 早上下过雨，草地不能躺
<jiero> roylez:  搜悉尼活动。
 * roylez 走了
<roylez> jiero: 您自己慢慢玩
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • tar.bz2解压后找不到make http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462790 附上截图，大神帮忙解决一下，缺少什么东西，以至于我的ubuntu无法安装tar.bz2压缩文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangchaoqun789 — 2014-08-08 10:03
 * onlylove 发现最近流行学游泳
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/317327.htm
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 龙芯珍藏版迷你笔记本379元 龙芯3B电脑即将团购_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> roylez: 你去白澳做什么
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么劝一个很怕水的人学游泳？
<onlylove> jiero: 丢水里泡着
<roylez> yunfan: 报道，移民了
<jiero> yunfan:  羡慕吧
<jiero> roylez:  政府项目啊，有免费职业培训
<jiero> roylez: 政府给你找更好玩的工作
<onlylove> jiero: 澳大利亚冬天长夏天短
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。是么。。。你该说具体纬度的地区的
<castleX> 理论上，只要wps没有锁定，是不是都可以用reaver破解？？
<onlylove> jiero: 和纬度有毛线关系，澳大利亚在南半球
<jiero> onlylove: 你懂个毛线
<onlylove> jiero: 我要是懂毛线还好了
<onlylove> jiero: 地球轨道椭圆的你知道不
<leemeng0x61> 推荐几个blog看看
<jiero> onlylove: 毛线是要绕着海岸线走！
<leemeng0x61> 最近需要充电
<jiero> onlylove: 澳洲主要人都住海岸边上
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道澳大利亚是夏季的时候地球在近日点不，在近日点跑得快你知道不
<jiero> onlylove: 不知道。
<onlylove> jiero: 你过傻了
<jiero> onlylove: 夏季是按照这个分的，不是按照气候分的？
<onlylove> jiero: 中国冬天比夏天短你都不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 按照理论而不是实际？
<imtxc> jiero: momo
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，按照实际，北京就俩季节，一个冬天，一个夏天
<onlylove> jiero: 你逗我？
<jiero> onlylove:  那里的人就是按实际来判断吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 确实很羡慕 tmd
<onlylove> jiero: 你真以为春夏秋冬一个季节3个月？
<jiero> imtxc:  拍拍
<jiero> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jiero: 真要那么匀和还好了
<imtxc> jiero: 拍啥
<jiero> imtxc: 脑袋
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你脑袋大
<jiero> 原来避孕套是挺贵的东西啊
<jiero> 我以为比气球差不多价格呢
<tenzu> jiero: 你买避孕套跟谁用?
<jiero> tenzu:  目前没有人
<onlylove> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/view/364514.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 开普勒第二定律_百度百科
<onlylove> jiero: 来，小朋友，给你解释下为啥
<tenzu> jiero: 很长远的眼光
<onlylove> tenzu: 你想多了，他只是看了下杜蕾斯和杰士邦的价格
<onlylove> tenzu: 还有很多便宜的不是
<onlylove> jiero: 所以，南半球的冬季比北半球的冬季长，懂了？
<onlylove> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=6nAhTn5EWd7Z7KFSE9KeugRsITJEkcs3T1xcY06D_QCh0vZJ39cz_nfewws9pmGG
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 远日点_百度百科
<jiero> onlylove:  懂了。
<onlylove> jiero: 现在我问你，我懂毛线不
<jiero> onlylove:  不懂
<leeeee> (¯(∞)¯)
<onlylove> leeeee: 猪你好
<jiero> onlylove:  你没注意北澳大利亚处于热带。那里冬季夏季差不多
<imtxc> leeeee: momo
<leeeee> 你好，OL
<imtxc> jiero: 对了，你之前说买了啥相机我忘记了
<leeeee> 揪揪
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，先不买了 -
<jiero> imtxc:  姥爷指定 NEX5tl
<yunfan> jiero: 买啥
<jiero> yunfan: 相机啊啊 晕仔
<yunfan> jiero: 那就买啊
<jiero> imtxc:   OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 E-P5 微单套机（17mm/1.8 镜头、VF4 取景器、五轴防抖）94245日元（约￥5830） 这海淘的，国内明明更便宜吧。。。3600机身 + 2200 镜头
<imtxc> jiero: 哦
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 14.04 使用ERP系统调用JAVA时阻止运行！求解决方法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462791 我的14.04安装了JAVA 7在使用ERP系统调用JAVA时提示：您的安全设置阻止了自签名应用程序的运行。请高手指教这该怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 china system — 2014-08-08 10:28
<onlylove> imadper efi牛牛还没上班
<iMadper|BUG> ...
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 你咋今天没带帽帽
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: ... 我真不是efi牛... 现在红帽已经把 efi全权交给 wangli 了
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, ..
<wangli> im
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 因为这个名字没有注册... 带bug后缀的
<wangli> not responsible for efi
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 我就是因为搞不定efi, 所以才交出去的...
<huntxu> iMadper|BUG: 矬矬
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 你昨天那个路径是对的吗?
<iMadper|BUG> huntxu: ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 我昨天截图了
<xiechengjun_efi> iMadper|BUG,赞
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 就是说, 你的esp里面有这个文件?
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 我希望是vbox的bug
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 那也没关系, 我昨晚想到了一个好办法, 就是我们利用failback的方法来自动启动. 稍等我查一下spec去
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1377715
<alvin_rx1> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 首席今天有tech talk
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 尔等是否来瞻仰一下
<onlylove> wangli: 牛牛求解efi启动不了
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 不行呀, 手头儿的bug验证不完呀
<wangli> onlylove, 详细是什么情况
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 讲啥呀?
<onlylove> happyaron: 在作啥
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, kdump
<onlylove> wangli: 开机进efi shell
<wangli> onlylove, 然后呢
<wangli> onlylove, 你怎么进去的？ 说详细一些，好诊断
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 说真的哈, 你这个路径真没错
<onlylove> wangli: 可以在fs0:/EFI/debian/找到grubx64.efi，执行就能进grub
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 我试试找个workaround. 稍等我查一下failback的路径
<wangli> onlylove, 进去之后是执行出错？
<wangli> 还是没有相关命令？
<onlylove> wangli: 毛，进去之后执行就正常了
<onlylove> wangli: 执行就可以进grub然后启动系统
<wangli> onlylove, 噢，露馅了
<wangli> onlylove, 你是怎么安装的，之前
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 你确定把efi交给 wangli没问题？
<wangli> usb吗
<onlylove> wangli: 虚拟机，iso
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 当然没问题，
<onlylove> wangli: TMD我不放心
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 当然没问题... nnnd, 我把efi的spec给删了, 等我下载一个
<wangli> onlylove, efi我已经看了三四天文档了
<onlylove> wangli: 我说话你都看不懂
<onlylove> wangli: 擦，你给我看三四天文档试试
<wangli> onlylove, 那需要多久？
<onlylove> wangli: 你看了那么多天文档，来给我解决问题啊倒是
<wangli> onlylove, 你订阅了么～～
<sgo11> hi, 以前一直用英文界面。最近因需要，安装了中文界面系统，出现各种问题。解决了几个，现仍有一个待解决，寻求帮助。因为装了ibus输入法，每次在login后，都默认启用中文输入法，很头疼。每次都要多余的control<space>一下，如何把默认调成英文，但又是中文界面？谢谢。
<onlylove> wangli: 我现在和你说，开机进efi shell，可以找到efi文件，执行后一切正常，你来告诉我，怎么让他自动执行efi
<onlylove> sgo11: 开机不激活输入法
<onlylove> wangli: 咋，不订阅不给支持？
<sgo11> onlylove, 不激活输入法，control<space>可以切换到中文吗？估计不行吧？
<wangli> onlylove,^^
<onlylove> wangli: 这是efi问题，和猫猫系统没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> sgo11: 可以
<onlylove> sgo11: 只要ibus的daemon在运行就行
<sgo11> onlylove, 如何开机不激活输入法呢？非常感谢呀！
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 他没有订阅，我要不要给与技术支持你感觉
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, onlylove
<onlylove> sgo11: 自己看ibus设置，我现在启动不了机器
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 在你
<onlylove> wangli: 滚粗
<onlylove> wangli: 我自己看efibootmgr的manual去
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: EFI_
<wangli> onlylove, 赞
<onlylove> wangli: 给你表现机会你不要，拉倒
<wangli> onlylove, 我不是做efi的  亲
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 不像是efibootmgr的问题, 毕竟你的路径没问题, boot order也没问题
<sgo11> onlylove, 看哪个设置？ ibus-setup吗？那里面没有呀。
<wangli> onlylove, 我早就说了，我是给首席拎包擦键盘的～
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: efi处理removable和non-removable的设备的行为是不同的.
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 好像是, 它认为你的硬盘是一个removable的设备
<sgo11> PS，多一个问题，现在你们都用的什么拼音？我英文系统里一直用的ibus-pinyin，但发现如果用中文界面装的话，默认会装SunPinyin，还从来没用过这个。
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 你copy你的grubx64.efi成 /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI   grub.cfg也考过来, 不用改名字
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 然后删掉昨天添加的efibootentry
<onlylove> sgo11: 换个输入法死不了人
<iMadper|BUG> sgo11: 用 fcitx
<sgo11> onlylove, 呵呵。对。我就想知道一般哪个用的多。你用哪个？ ibus-pinyin 还是 SunPinyin？
<onlylove> sgo11: 我在linux下面不敲中文谢谢
<sgo11> iMadper|BUG, 谢谢。那个没用过。以前scim，后来发现ubuntu默认ibus，就转ibus了。
<sgo11> onlylove, 好吧，关于login不激活输入法，看哪的设置？谢谢啦。我还没找到。
<onlylove> sgo11: 我错了，我不该和你说这个
<onlylove> sgo11: ibus默认装好了之后是需要敲ctrl+space才会切换到其他输入法的
<onlylove> sgo11: 你的ibus很诡异
<sgo11> onlylove, 如果界面语言是英文的话，默认login后，是英文输入法。没问题。但是我第一次尝试启用中文界面后,login后，默认就变中文了。
<onlylove> sgo11: 中文也不会这样
<onlylove> sgo11: 或者你换回英文去
<sgo11> onlylove, 阿？为啥我的这样。。。最早进入也不是这样的，自从我第一次 control<space> 使用中文后，再次启动后，就全变成默认中文了。我这是给我朋友配置的系统，他要求中文界面。没办法。昨天fonts就搞了我好几个小时，local.conf的设置被language-zh-*.conf都给覆盖了。几个小时才明白啥情况。。
<onlylove> sgo11: 别捣乱，一开始就用中文安装，然后运行下languagesupport勾上中文
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 我先看看是不是我的efi没弄好，我先搞下efi固件去
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 固件也能搞???
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 赞!
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 毛，设置
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞谁的固件
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 就是改下efi启动顺序，和调整bios启动顺序一样
<sgo11> onlylove, 我是这么做的。languagesupport不用勾，自动全中文。现在就输入法这里比较麻烦。每次开机蹦出来一个中文输入法。
<onlylove> yunfan: vbox的
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: efibootmgr改一样.
<onlylove> sgo11: 拉倒吧，不勾选语言支持，只是显示中文而已，你勾上下载一堆中文help，你当我没装过？
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: efibootmgr就是调用efi firmware提供的efi runtime service接口来改的
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 我只能说，我对efi熟悉点，对那个bootmgr还要看man
<iMadper|BUG> onlylove: 恩.
<sgo11> onlylove, 最新的版本，一开机，自动提醒你语言安装不完整，不用勾。自动帮你下载一堆包的。以前的没装过。这次给别人配置系统，直接上的14.04.1
<yunfan> onlylove: 厉害 这你都能整
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 貌似默认找不到device
<onlylove> yunfan: 说的好像你没搞过bios设置似的
<onlylove> yunfan: press del to setup当年玩电脑不懂事，看见这个先敲的del
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 我先看看硬盘lable吧，别万一不是gpt
<yunfan> onlylove: 没搞过 bios固件啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是你重启机器，开机按f2或者del啥的，调整启动顺序啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过现在很多机器调整启动顺序有专门按键
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为就装系统临时用一次
<onlylove> 喵的，是GPT分区啊……
<onlylove> 我到底哪里弄不对了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不是搞固件么
<onlylove> yunfan: 瞅一眼固件设置而已……
<onlylove> yunfan: 要搞也是在windows下面搞，添加acpi表，硬激活windows7
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/495741023265819004.html?qbl=relate_question_1&word=debian%20efi%20%B2%BB%C6%F4%B6%AF&optimi=1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 急。win7突然不能开机了。EFI shell version 2.31[4.651]_百度知道
<iMadper|BUG> windows, 看不懂
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 看来不止我一个人有着问题，貌似efi还不能好好干活
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140808/41494270_0.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 美渔船中大奖 一天捕到三条月亮鱼_凤凰资讯
<onlylove> 好大的鱼
<sgo11> 还是搞不定，这里有没有人有这个经验呀？中文界面，默认login后启动了中文输入法，如何把默认改成英文？谢谢了。
<sgo11> PS: 把默认输入法改成英文。 (ibus)
<imtxc> test 早 iMadper|BUG onlylove yunfan freeflying jiero
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的uefi启动还好吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 还好啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不重装系统就都好
<onlylove> 我重启一次机器就挂了
<imtxc> 这么开星？
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我觉得efi boot不是很安全
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 和windows和linux没关系，很多人有这个问题就是了
<jusss> .
<imtxc> onlylove: 早都跟你说过
<imtxc> onlylove: iMadper|BUG 都推荐你 uefi 了，你就妥妥的不用就没事儿
<jiero> imtxc:  哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦 是早上了啊啊啊啊啊啊 敢打扰我
<onlylove> imtxc: 你居然敢打扰 jiero小心他踢你
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，我还是蛮想试试的，但是这东西目前看不如legacy bios靠谱……
<jusss> 重装系统后就emacs工作正常
<jusss> 有配置文件就是好
<onlylove> https://wiki.debian.org/GrubEFIReinstall#Problem1:_Weak_EFI_implementation_only_recognize_the_fallback_bootloader
<^k^> ⇪ t: GrubEFIReinstall - Debian Wiki
<onlylove> jusss: 让你不备份配置
<onlylove> jusss: 让你瞎折腾
<jusss> onlylove: 我装的win7
<jusss> 大部分软件的配置文件都在c盘，
<jusss> 太麻烦，直接重装了
<onlylove> http://msn.people.com.cn/n/2014/0808/c242548-25426925.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 男子见义勇为遭获救者亲友指责：为出名找记者 --深度频道--MSN中文网
<onlylove> 现在的中国人，真TMD恶心
<imtxc> jusss: 叼，win7 里面用emacs？
<jusss> imtxc: 感觉win7里面的emacs比debian的还好用
<imtxc> jusss: 直接装的？还是 cygwin？
<jusss> imtxc: 绿色软件
<jusss> imtxc: 不用安装，直接下载就能用
<imtxc> 。。。
<jusss> 没有cygwin
<imtxc> 这么叼
<jusss> imtxc: gnu官网上有
<imtxc> 没有 cygwin 怎么玩
<imtxc> 怎么收邮件？
<jusss> imtxc: 我感觉这点做的挺棒的
<jusss> 没用过emacs收邮件，win7都是用浏览器，debian用mutt
<jusss> onlylove: 我明天要出去租房子住了，有啥要注意的没
<jusss> onlylove: 应该是合租吧，一个人太贵，租不起
<onlylove> jusss: 小心黑中介
<jusss> 感觉毕业后的人生好黑暗，这一年还没过完，就感觉毕业后这一年过的很是不开心
<jusss> onlylove: 百度有https服务没
<onlylove> jusss: 想好事
<hoxily> jusss: 来说说你不开心的事让大家开心开心 :p
<onlylove> iMadper|BUG: 那个fail back是不是放在efi/boot下面？
<imtxc> RH 的首席 efi 现在是 wangli 还是 qiao 呢
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<yunfan> tmd 我自己声称的xlsx 自己打开不了
<imtxc> yunfan: 虽然不明白，但是我还是挺开星的
<yunfan> imtxc:
<sgo11> ubuntu 系统天天变，现在怎么关闭service自启动？ 以前我都是做 sudo update-rc.d -f whoopsie remove， 现在怎么不管用了？谢谢。
<sgo11> 好像是要建 whoopsie.override 文件。。。
<jusss> sgo11: ubuntu据说是systemd了
<jusss> sgo11: 不再是svr4了
<sgo11> jusss, ok. 谢谢。
<yunfan> imtxc: 装了个libreoffice 终于打开了
<imtxc> yunfan: 让你不用 wps
<imtxc> yunfan: 没啥重要内容的话，随便在线打开看
<onlylove> imtxc: wps要装32位lib
<imtxc> 163 qq gmail 啥的，都支持预览功能
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就是用的wps 我机器里没有ms office
<yunfan> imtxc: fuck you 动动脑子 我机器里要是有office 怎么会打不开xlsx
<imtxc> 还有 wps 打不开的 xlsx？
<yunfan> imtxc: google drive我也试过 一样有问题
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个真的有
<imtxc> 里面有很高级的宏？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于GRUB的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462795 为什么debian下的GRUB会检测到其它系统，而arch下的GRUB安装完后只有arch，没有发现其它系统？ 注：我的电脑里有WIN7，debian,arch 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-08-08 12:38
<yunfan> 没有 是我用openpyxl生成的 xlsx文件 就是一些数据
<onlylove> imtxc: office里面，最难搞的就是excel了，
<imtxc>   好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，就算office就剩下excel,微软一样赚钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 别介，word跟powerpoiot 我也玩不转
<imtxc> onlylove: 老排不对版
<onlylove> imtxc: excel打开大表的能力比wps和libre强不知道多少
<onlylove> imtxc: word和ppt排版？如果你是说和其他office互操作，那是字符间距，段落设置的问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正很复杂
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你是指单纯word排版……算了，人排版都用latex的
<imtxc> latex都没word难
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，印刷厂是不会用word排版的
<yunfan> office真是个大便
<yunfan> 编辑时候变来变去
<yunfan> 真正核心的那点功能 你看人家web editor就几十k的js就实现了
<onlylove> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/1238120303011134179.html?qbl=relate_question_0&word=debian%20efi%20%B2%BB%C6%F4%B6%AF
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 电脑出现英文求助efi shell version 2.31 [4.653] 谢谢_百度知道
<onlylove> 说起来，efi shell这个东西，感觉真没legacy bios靠谱
<onlylove> 一个系统越复杂，可靠性越低
<qiao> imtxc: 早～
<onlylove> qiao: 拜首席
<onlylove> 喵的，感情真是个复杂玩意儿，还没法debug
<wangli> imtxc, 说多少次了，我是给首席拎包的
<wangli> imtxc, 别再开这种玩笑
<onlylove> wangli: 爱因斯坦还说自己是给爱因斯坦开车的呢
<onlylove> wangli: 曹操还干过床头捉刀人这种事情呢
<wangli> onlylove, 可是咱们公认的首席是qiao呀
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 可以作证
<onlylove> wangli: 首席不差多一个，表谦虚了
<wangli> onlylove, 惊恐&&&￥￥￥
<wangli> onlylove, 可是我只会开机和关机
<onlylove> wangli: 谦虚过度就是虚伪
<wangli> onlylove, 这样能在这个频道当首席么
<wangli> onlylove, `sudo init 0`
<onlylove> wangli: iMadper|BUG那个连开关机都不会光会养鱼的都能混的风生水起，你怕什么！
<iMadper|BUG> 说得好!
<jiero> iMadper|BUG:  bug。
<onlylove> http://download.csdn.net/download/paddy356/7720987
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Ranorex.Tools.1.2.511.By.Pei.Shaw.rar - 下载频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> 谁有CSDN账号……
<onlylove> 喵的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有软件支持层次原理图吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462797 ubuntu下有没有软件能够画层次原理图啊？ 我的电脑太老，虚拟机运行Altium Desinger，性能不好，反应慢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 气沉丹田 — 2014-08-08 13:02
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁光会养鱼？
<onlylove> yunfan: iMadper|BUG，他自己承认了
<wangli> on
<wangli> onlylove, 他还会养刺猬
<onlylove> wangli: 瓦擦，把那茬给忘了！
<wangli> onlylove, 我就说嘛，必定有个不一样的技能在手
<wangli> onlylove, 才敢称为首席
<imtxc> wangli: lol
<wangli> imtxc, 你有啥技能？
<onlylove> imtxc: csdn账号有没
<imtxc> wangli: 我啥都不会啊
<wangli> imtxc, 赞，咱俩一样
<gebjgd> imtxc, 这是最高级的技能
<imtxc> wangli: 我不会，我啥都不会，我就记得许三多说的这句
<imtxc> onlylove: 有吧？
<wangli> gebjgd, 无招胜有招麼
<onlylove> imtxc: 给我下个东西？
<imtxc> onlylove: link
<gebjgd> wangli, 赞
<onlylove> imtxc: http://download.csdn.net/download/paddy356/7720987
<wangli> imtxc, 估计你已经不关心具体编程语言了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 他说不需要积分
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 直接下载啊
<wangli> imtxc, 每次做事都是自己随便写几行代码就跑起来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 需啊哟登陆
<onlylove> imtxc: 你点下载link就弹出来了
<imtxc> 擦，csdn 又改了？ 以前0积分的不需要登录
<jiero> imtxc: 会大量泡妹子面不改色
<jiero> 妹子面
<gebjgd> jiero, 你去了四川了？
<wangli> imtxc, 跟iMadper|BUG有的一拼，自己的编译器自己的语言，自己的一切，然后笑看众生
<onlylove> 神烦！看英文的spec真心累
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天彻底离职，明天收拾，后天出发
<wangli> onlylove, 估计也是iMadpr给你推荐的吧
<onlylove> wangli: 不是
<imtxc> onlylove: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1i3434qT
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 百度云 请输入提取密码
<jiero> gebjgd:  用4天教导一个小女孩啦。
<imtxc> onlylove: vovm
<gebjgd> jiero, 用你的3cm教导？
<imtxc> 。。 为啥被下载了两次。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我多点了次……取消了，谢谢
<jiero> gebjgd:  3inch 吧
<gebjgd> jiero, cm
<imtxc> …… onlylove 我以为有人无聊还下载它呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 舌头可能就3cm长？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过我的比较长。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你的也就是3cm
<onlylove> jiero: 你要用舌头……
<imtxc> jiero: 那是很好的技能啊
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> jiero: 以后你就知道了
<gebjgd> jiero, 不然澳大利亚早就因为你的优势留下你了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> 啥啊
<HoloIRCUser2> Hi~~~
<gebjgd> jiero, 鸡鸡人才
<imtxc> 一寸上一寸强啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 怎么降低wine所运行程序的CPU占用率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462799 在windows下，大话3只占8%CPU利用率，最高也就是15%，如果不是“当前窗口”，可以降低到0%。 wine的时候，一直占用26%左右。 可是wine运行3D高清游戏--斩魂，CPU利用率跟windows下差不多，都是60%左右，
<jiero> onlylove: 说话啊
<jiero> onlylove: 教人不就是主要是说么。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: ？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我删了哈？
 * jiero 扁 gebjgd
<HoloIRCUser2> Ubuntu中文频道一直喜欢闲聊啊
<gebjgd> HoloIRCUser2, 否则聊什么
<HoloIRCUser2> 解决问题或者不作声
<onlylove> imtxc: 删了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 已经active了，说起来，这东西居然是中国人在做crack
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> HoloIRCUser2: 谁规定就应该解决你的问题了？
<imtxc> HoloIRCUser2: 你给谁付钱了
<gebjgd> HoloIRCUser2, 没有问题
<onlylove> HoloIRCUser2: 你是来作啥的？闲聊？
<wangli> onlylove, imtxc 来ubuntu-cn这么久了，虽一直听不懂你门在说什么，但感觉好腻害的样子
<jiero> wangli:  好利害的样子。。
<onlylove> HoloIRCUser2: 那你也不比我们高尚多少啊，别没事把自己放道德制高点上吊打别人
<jiero> wangli:  一直听他们讨论你
<imtxc> wangli: 也没这么腻害啊，也就聊聊算法，谈谈开发
<onlylove> HoloIRCUser2: 今早上 wangli还帮忙解决uefi的问题来着，你没看见就说一直闲聊？
<wangli> imtxc, 炸天
<imtxc> wangli: 首席助理你好
<tenzu> 你们都是屌炸天的屌丝
<onlylove> wangli: 炸坏了要补好的
<HoloIRCUser2> Bye~~~~
<yunfan> iMadper|BUG: 你养什么鱼？ 罗非鱼？
<huntxu> 腾讯那个实名制才能玩游戏的，填真实身份有没问题，谁知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 老子刚才去天猫想买那个平板 结果人家是预售
<huntxu> imtxc: onlylove 老司机们
<perr> 啥叫前台自愿,后台实名?
<imtxc> huntxu: 不行，你没满18岁
<huntxu> imtxc: ...
<onlylove> huntxu: 只要你能保证账号安全，不被盗号，不卖号，随便找个
<jiero> huntxu: 没满 28岁的胡须叔叔
<imtxc> huntxu: 现在啥网游都得实名
<imtxc> 不然老限制你开星玩耍的时间
<onlylove> huntxu: 如果你有安全方面顾虑，就实名
<huntxu> onlylove: 我不大想去重新注册帐号什么的
<onlylove> huntxu: 你只要不干卖号啥的，应该没啥大问题
<huntxu> onlylove: 然后就直接用的QQ，那个QQ用了10多年了 =.= 随便找个身份证感觉怪怪的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 64位系统wine不能安装mdac27/28？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462800 Wine Altium Designer，看别人的是要安装mdac27什么的，我运行winetricks安装的时候，有cmd.exe一直占90%以上CPU。 就算结束进程，再打开wine的任何程序，都跟上边一样。 只能删除~/.wine，重新配置才正常。 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 气沉丹田 — 2014-08-08 13:24
<onlylove> huntxu: 新注册一个
<huntxu> onlylove: 确实想这么干，但是感觉很怪啊... = =
<imtxc> huntxu: 用自己的名字没太大问题
<huntxu> 所以才问问填真实资料会不会怎样 onlylove iMadper|BUG
<imtxc> huntxu: 就是验证你的年龄
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥问题
<huntxu> imtxc: 好吧
<tenzu> huntxu: 什么游戏?
 * huntxu 暴露自己没玩过网游...
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且以后被盗号，找回需要身份证啥的，很方便
<huntxu> tenzu: FIFA online
<onlylove> huntxu: 不过，腾讯游戏大都是烧钱游戏，一般人玩不起
<tenzu> huntxu: 好高大上的游戏
<onlylove> huntxu: 花个千八百万的正常
<huntxu> onlylove: ...别吓我
<huntxu> 靠技术代练好了
<onlylove> huntxu: 你去看qq炫舞啥的，一个喇叭一块钱还是多少，然后一堆杀马特在数数炫富
<huntxu> 挣点外快
<huntxu> onlylove: 我就为玩游戏...买喇叭干嘛
<huntxu> 我连玩QQ斗地主都没花过钱
<onlylove> huntxu: 你以后会明白的
<imtxc> 不买喇巴
<imtxc> 你怎么在公会里面当老大
 * perr 现在终于明白为啥要让造谣的坐牢了,原来就为了这个....推一项恶心政策还真是费些劲http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=sTJX9JgGBU-e6_7LBXM3ylHK_aVmEQ8qxjKQkd64Vtz2zyc7OZv8q6VhF4phN-7umtrr-N214JerXTIt3yJFiK
<imtxc> 工会里面的00后妹子怎么给你千里送X
<huntxu> imtxc: 老司机经验丰富啊
<imtxc> 你怎么全服通知：这个啥马特，被我承包了
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵 全服通知的 也有可能是死运维 cc onlylove
 * jiero 确实没有玩过 MMORPG
<onlylove> yunfan: 是的，游戏内部人员资源无限制
<onlylove> yunfan: 经常有托
<jiero> imtxc:  00后妹子？
<jiero> imtxc:  00后真的是妹子啊。
<onlylove> yunfan: 挑逗玩家斗富
<tenzu> 突然想起了ultima online, 那时候好单纯...
<imtxc> onlylove: 一些代练和托本来就是游戏公司的员工吧
<yunfan> huntxu: 只要不对你人脸识别 找身份证很简单的  上次不是有个开放记录数据库泄露么 我早就预料到这个的价值了 里面有人的身份证号 名字 地址 手机联系方式 嘿嘿
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似完美就这么干
<yunfan> huntxu: 够你用到嗝屁
<imtxc> onlylove: 雇几个大学生，让土豪杀
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个不叫托 叫做运营人员
<jiero> imtxc:  我这里有个 16的萌妹子，问我年纪，我说。比你大10多。
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不如让程序员做几个ai好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 大学生不是便宜嘛
<imtxc> 程序还得费电不是？　 yunfan
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来，搜狐有个员工因为不小心泄露身份（被别人上号发现元宝超多）被开除了
<yunfan> imtxc: 大学生也一样费
<onlylove> yunfan: ai还没到那种地步
<yunfan> onlylove: 程序员写的ai没有密码登陆选项 哈哈哈 这个简单
<yunfan> onlylove: 狗屁 很简单的 又不是要你做得跟人一模一样
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是上来就围攻 杀你 然后羞辱你
<yunfan> 如此而已
<imtxc> onlylove: 陪着让人杀呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要和人起冲突，要有起因，要像模像样
<onlylove> yunfan: 还要会变着花骂人
<imtxc> 不不不，在那游戏里面花那么多钱的土豪，分不清楚啥是骂人啥是夸人的
<iMadper|BUG> <huntxu> 腾讯那个实名制才能玩游戏的，填真实身份有没问题，谁知道  多年前, 我还不到18岁的时候, 很多游戏有防沉迷, 所以我用我老爸的身份证号.
<onlylove> yunfan: 三天不重复
<jiero> imtxc: 她叫阿琪。为啥我突然想到了鹿鼎记。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 那简单 有个骂人的语料库就行了
<imtxc> jiero: 你就别想了
<onlylove> yunfan: 有能力组织100人以上混战
<yunfan> onlylove: 不要以为多复杂 就光骂  不回嘴那种
<jiero> imtxc:  想什么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 要有把对方公会打散的决心
<imtxc> P
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说的这种100人以上的就叫做运营行为啦
<imtxc> huntxu: 以后专职代练业务了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 特别是完美之类的所谓免费游戏道具收费的，一人打一个服务器的实力要有
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以搜下传奇的6l
<onlylove> yunfan: 记不住是啥了
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正名字是一堆l
<huntxu> yunfan: 我不大想把我用了10几年的号用别人的身份证注册
<huntxu> yunfan: 重新注册个帐号可行，但是有点蛋疼
<onlylove> huntxu: 那就换号
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥好纠结的
<huntxu> yunfan: 只要影响不大，腾讯不到处卖我身份证号的话，就填真实资料也不会怎样就省点事而已
<huntxu> 我也知道上网一搜满大街身份证号给我用 =.=
<onlylove> huntxu: 原则上腾讯不会卖
<onlylove> huntxu: 只会给特定人看
<onlylove> huntxu: 腾讯不缺钱，比猫猫有钱多了
<huntxu> onlylove: 那无所谓了
<onlylove> huntxu: 光腾讯游戏的收入甩猫猫全部业务好几条街
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是如果发生托库这种事……
<huntxu> tenzu: 据说你给队友气得够呛？
<huntxu> onlylove: 脱裤就大件事啦，估计不至于
<onlylove> huntxu: 你看csdn上次
<onlylove> huntxu: 传说，qq群资料被拖过
<huntxu> onlylove: 就算这样，几千万个号里面用到我那个，中奖概率啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 网上有个包
<tenzu> huntxu: 是啊, 一放假学校里各个部门就跟瘫痪了一样, 一点小事跑几趟才能办完
<onlylove> huntxu: 你不介意就那样吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 信息泄漏险，会不会有市场
<onlylove> huntxu: 泄露了赔多少
<onlylove> huntxu: 谁来保证
<imtxc> tenzu: 放假了你居然还能办完事儿，不错了
<huntxu> onlylove: 看保额
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 如果你用世纪佳缘这样的泄露了呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 没人保证啊，就好像意外险，也没人保证你不会挂
<huntxu> onlylove: 查证是用户主动泄漏就不算啊，保险公司一贯伎俩
<onlylove> huntxu: 这个险种风险太大，太容易被泄露了
<huntxu> onlylove: 但是世纪佳缘有工作人员卖数据，就算
<onlylove> huntxu: 世纪佳缘可以推卸责任给cracker
<onlylove> huntxu: 然后两边扯皮，开始拖？看谁拖得过谁？
<onlylove> huntxu: 最后倒霉的是买保险的？
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以说本朝信息立法简直是渣...
<tenzu> imtxc: 我直接从值班人员那里要到了处理事情老师的手机, 然后让对方来办公室
<onlylove> huntxu: 国外就好很多？
<huntxu> onlylove: 本星球
<onlylove> huntxu: 倒卖信用卡号啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么查看usb设备在/dev下的逻辑节点名？
<onlylove> tenzu: 拜教授，求去学校上班，求勾搭学妹
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，ls /dev |grep USB吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得usb串口是USBtty0开始的
<jusss> onlylove: 我的手机在/dev下的名字是ttyACM0
<jusss> onlylove: 这毫无规律呀
<hoxily> jusss: 下午好
<onlylove> jusss: 我两个手机，有个是ACM的，有个是USB的
<jusss> iMadper|BUG: 你知道怎么查看usb设备在/dev下的节点名吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 下午好
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道lsusb可以看到usb设备信息，但是不知道怎么看usb设备在/dev下的名
<onlylove> jusss: 我也不知道，这种事，udev干的吧
<hoxily> jusss: lsusb
<tenzu> onlylove: 先去拿个phd
<hoxily> jusss: /dev/bus/usb/002下有 001  002  003  004  005  008
<imtxc> tenzu: 听起来你级别够高
<onlylove> tenzu: phd……我master都没……
<hoxily> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse
<imtxc> tenzu: 膜拜phd
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为教授是白叫的？
<tenzu> onlylove: 没有phd估计可以去当幼教
<tenzu> imtxc: 先去拜主席
<imtxc> tenzu: 中学也可以吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不可以
<tenzu> imtxc: 重点中学应该不行
<hoxily> jusss: 我猜 Bus 002 Device 008: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse 的文件名就是 /dev/bus/usb/002/008
<onlylove> tenzu: 我对那些熊孩子没兴趣
<imtxc> 。。。
<tenzu> onlylove: 现在连月嫂都要看学历学位了啊
<onlylove> tenzu: 不是本科不让干？
<cherrot> tenzu: 你去竞聘月嫂了？
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么会，我追的她去了就被小男孩求婚了
<hoxily> jusss: 咦，为什么你的名字这么奇葩
<hoxily> USBtty0
<onlylove> hoxily: 不一样的设备
<onlylove> jiero: 求婚就求婚吧，那边结婚早
<tenzu> onlylove: 我也是听说的
<tenzu> cherrot: 我不是月嫂专业的, 幸好
<onlylove> tenzu: 好像有这么一说……
<cherrot> jiero: 对 直接求婚
<cherrot> jiero: 或者直接找到他们家长
<tenzu> onlylove: 我估计新入行的得有学历或者培训证明, 当红月嫂直接看经验
<cherrot> jiero: 有时候搞定家长比搞定本人管用
<cherrot> jiero: 身边同事活生生例子
<tenzu> 你们给罗姐出主意啊
<onlylove> tenzu: 培训证明吧……
<onlylove> tenzu: 我觉得学历略扯
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<tenzu> onlylove: 护理或者相关专业有学习经历应该也能加分
<onlylove> tenzu: 出毛主意，他把人吓跑的
<jiero> onlylove cherrot 说的是当幼教被小孩子。。。
<tenzu> onlylove: 这事儿我倒是知道
<onlylove> jiero: 小孩子早熟不懂事而已，没啥
<jiero> onlylove: 你也想被小女孩求混么
<onlylove> jiero: 不想
 * jiero 怎么会吓跑别人啊
 * jiero 这么可怕么
<roylez> jiero: 你就这么可怕
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你没求婚, 但是求交往了
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<jusss> hoxily: 因为jusss这个名字很容易打
<roylez> jusss: 菊撕撕撕
<tenzu> 菊丝丝丝
<misaka00251> 菊丝丝丝
<jiero> roylez: 你可以买3L juice 3L milk 3ml essential oil 洗澡泡泡
<roylez> jiero: 确实挺好打的
<jiero> roylez: ？
<tenzu> 精油?
<roylez> jusss: 确实挺好打的
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。
<jusss> roylez: 怎么查看usb设备在/dev/下的名字？
<tenzu> jiero: 用完了什么效果?
<jiero> tenzu: 香香的
<jiero> tenzu:  可以薰倒人
<roylez> jiero: 不知道
<roylez> jiero: 我就知道 lsusb
<jiero> jusss: 不知道，主席只知道 lsusb
<tenzu> jiero: 你就是这样把人吓跑的?
<jiero> roylez: 你这么容易打错字，说明手指冻僵了
<jusss> hoxily: 你说的那个文件是有，可是/dev下那个ttyACM0也不是那个文件软连接
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 大牛
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 渣
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 怎么看usb设备在/dev/下对应的名字？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> tenzu: 她喜欢和我一起玩的吧。
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 大牛你一定要告诉我呀
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 比如我的三星手机是/dev/ttyACM0 怎么看其它的usb设备在/dev/下的名字呀
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: dmesg
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: nick后面的数字呢
<roylez> jiero: 她喜欢玩弄你的吧 cc tenzu
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 心情不好的时候就换成这个nick
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 心情好的时候再unpack?
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: sudo udevadm info --export-db 也行
<jiero> roylez: 这个说不准呢。
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 心情不好的时候改成这个就能心情稍微好一点
<jiero> roylez:  毕竟我也喜欢玩弄别人
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐!
 * jiero 抱抱 adam_magic_pack
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> 两个可怕的怪物
 * mikecao 看到 jiero 爆 adam_magic_pack
<nyfair> 老板
<nyfair> 来一份
 * adam_magic_pack really could use a hug
<mikecao> ......
<tenzu> 有人把阿当惹怒了
 * cherrot 小板凳已摆好
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: dmesg的话grep什么？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: sudo udevadm info --export-db 吧
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: udevadm info --export-db出来一堆东西，这个grep什么？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 懒得一步一步告诉你, 你自己分析
<jiero> cherrot:  二手相机购买主要看什么啊
<nyfair> 系统提示，目标对你的好感度-100
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 你在玩什么养成类游戏......
<jiero> nyfair: 我不知道呢。
<cherrot> jiero: 快门次数 是否翻新  发票保修卡是否齐全，三码是否相同
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 难道不是恢复数据看看照片么....
<cherrot> jiero: 还要亲自检查一下，比如装脚架的那个孔有没有滑丝，滑轮和按钮是否有故障等等
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: SD卡基本恢复不了数据啊
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 有这事儿?
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。在北京啊。。。果然当面检查
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 你恢复过？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 咩
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 阿当卖起萌来好可爱啊 lol
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总别逗我了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 你本来就很可爱啊
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 没否认
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 求壕渡啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 来我司, 我给你推荐
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  不过阴沉的时候总觉得很阴险
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 好撒
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 来我司, 我给你推荐
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 靠谱，乃去linkedin上扒拉个我的简历送到贵司去好了
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  反扑归真
<freeflying> jiero: 归啥？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • dhcpd服务器下不能内网访问外网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462801 路由器adsl拨号上网正常（网关192.168.1.2） 一台机器A，centos系统，安装dhcpd服务，双网卡eth0,eth1,网卡eth1和路由器相连，自动获取ip（192.168.1.101)，可以连接外网，网卡eth0配置并启用dhcpd服务正
<^k^>  ─> 常(ip 172.16.0.2)。 一台机器B,有线连接机器A的eth1接口，自动获取ip(172.16.0.1)，ping 172.16.0.2,192.168.1.101正常，p …
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐!
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: udiskie把我的系统盘卸了...
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 赞
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 卢瑟你赞个锤子
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么给自己起了个这么奇怪的名字？
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|BUG 拜见妹子壕们
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 心情不好, 换成这个名字我就会高兴一点点
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 那挺好的。怎么心情不好啦？要开心起来~
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 西安理工来报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462803 新大一，现在是物理专业，以后会转到软件，多多关照 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeffguorg — 2014-08-08 14:38
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 最近压力略大, 事儿也多, 估计到年底就好了
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 一周一斤的速度在减重
 * adam_magic_pack 昨晚去游泳, 腹肌傲视群雄
<adam_magic_pack> 这也都是会开心一点的事情 =,=
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你接着remote 还是挖矿去了?
<jiero> freeflying:  adam_magic_pack的公司？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 果断挖矿
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 求渡, 求挖坑
<adam_magic_pack> 挖矿
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 嗯，能减下来还能塑形就挺好呀。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你也就挖坑埋自己水准啊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 求渡, 求挖矿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次启动都出不同的bug... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462804 有的时候是启动音乐不见了 有的时候是有了警告音 有的时候字体变得很奇怪 有的时候网络完全连不上 ... 让有强迫症的我怎么办啊... 统计信息: 发表于 由 fox_pro — 2014-08-08 14:53
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 悦姐你认不认识英语口语私教? 有合适的可以介绍给我啊
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 有同学做这个，你要口语私教干嘛？
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 一直不用口语, 退化严重
<nyfair> 蛋壕你家里缺佣人么
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 最好是native speaker, 闲聊就好
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我要给你做佣人, 暖被窝!
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你这是在找妹子么?
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 哦，你说那种啊，没有，我真心觉得来北京干这种活儿的外国人都。。。比较。。。那啥。。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 壕蛋蛋都有自己得公司了啊
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 那啥?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 不是啊
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，蛋蛋的羞羞趣味被抖出来了
<jiero> 哦。简单游戏鼠标促销 http://item.yixun.com/item-1964651.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000 和我现在拿回的鼠标一款的。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【Razer 雷蛇】地狱狂蛇镜面特别版雷蛇（Razer）地狱狂蛇 Abyssus 游戏鼠标 镜面版【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<Destine> adam_magic_pack: 感觉比较loser的那种？
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7986438/
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, nfs 进行cp复制文件时候，console打印这些
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 你怎么看
<yunfan> huntxu: 你太天真了 naive
<wangli> onlylove, ^^^^
<adam_magic_pack> Destine: 有点 =,=
<wangli> imtxc, ^^^^
<yunfan> roylez: 记得开个皮包公司 雇我出去 我要练习英语对话实战
<jiero> roylez:  赶紧开公司啊，把 yunfan 拉过去解闷
<jiero> roylez: 然后踹了，让他签证报销，然后他就收拾回国了
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, imtxc onlylove 有什么好的意见没
<yunfan> jiero: 我注册用你的名字
<jiero> yunfan: 反正我不在
<nyfair> yunfan: http://h.acfun.tv/t/4003400，老司机，这个怎么人肉出来的
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ No.4003400 - AC匿名版
<havingFun_> 哪里有卖vpn的
<havingFun_> 稳定的
<havingFun_> 请问
<havingFun_> 卖vpn
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎样让菜单总是显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462809 Ubuntu14.04的全局菜单需要把鼠标移过去才能显示出来， 有没有办法让全局菜单总是显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 tguitar — 2014-08-08 15:21
<jusss> yunfan: dmesg出的信息 usb 2-1 这个2-1是什么意思？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 现在流行长nick？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不晓得
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 美刀最近好弱，怎么破
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛玩FIFA不
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 炒不起外汇 不晓得啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你不是工资按美刀算的么
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 按软妹币算啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 按rmb算你的工资会溢出啊
<wsm> hello
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  15:34
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 出去了就好上irc了？
<roylez> huntxu: 休息时间啊
<wsm> 大家好
<huntxu> roylez: 冷不冬天
<^k^> wsm:点点点.  15:37
<wsm> ….
<maomao> hi
<^k^> maomao:点点点.  15:39
<yunfan> jusss: 2.1?
<yunfan> nyfair: 这是你造的线索玩我吧 要玩我请直接走正当途径 先给我打款 和来回车费 我会主动上门的 包夜800一晚
 * adam_magic_pack 0_0
<yunfan> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2429711653  根据q  这里可以查出邮箱
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 刚看了革命机valvrave的BD截图我想说这是里番吧.._我的青春恋爱物语果然有问题吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> nyfair: http://space.bilibili.tv/742487/info.html 这里有手机号码和出生年月 估计这两项是真的  教育程度比较怀疑
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 毁灭后的安乐窝
<yunfan> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/home/main?un=%C3%BB%D3%CE%CF%B7%D5%E6%BC%C5%C4%AF&fr=pb  这是她的贴吧地址 跟你趣味类似哦
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 没游戏真寂寞的贴吧
<yunfan> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1750183265?pid=22329094355&cid=#22329094355  这是她曾经拥有的一台电脑 可以利用这个信息搞社交工程 冒充修电脑的或者是游戏论坛的朋友
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 我知道了，我的配置大概能跑跑一代吧_暗黑血统吧_百度贴吧
<perr> <perr> <perr> class Line(builtins.str):
<perr> <perr> <perr>     def __init__(self, string=None):
<perr> <perr> <perr>         self.location = {}
<perr> <perr> <perr>         builtins.str.__init__(self, object=string)
<perr> <perr> 这个__init__()调用报错怎么修正?
<perr> 艹蛋料...坐等
 * adam_magic_pack The Who - (I'm A) Road Runner [The Young Vic Theatre]
<perr> class Line(builtins.str):
<perr>     def __init__(self, object=''):
<perr>         self.location = {}
<perr>         builtins.str(self, object)
<yunfan> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2081923926?pid=27877533251&cid=#27877533251  这里可以知道他的生日是1月5号
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 从来没有玩过GAL的人来求安慰和游戏了_galgame吧_百度贴吧
<freeflying> 两个有ubuntu logo的折叠usb键盘，有要的自付顺丰到付邮费，先到先得
<yunfan> freeflying: 发图再说 不发图算诈骗处理
<yunfan> nyfair: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2108483060?pid=28395307776&cid=#28395307776  他的名字也出来了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 求日语帝把我的名字翻成日本名_galgame吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> 这人是我文科的 那我不人肉了
<freeflying> yunfan: 去twitter上看，刚贴上去了
<yunfan> freeflying: 好像没加你
<freeflying> yunfan: https://twitter.com/freeflying/status/497654938156032002/photo/1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Twitter / freeflying: http://t.co/cvpYfRpD1r
<palomino|exhaust> O_o
<palomino|exhaust> 好古怪的键盘
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> 卧槽
<yunfan> freeflying: 你这个布局很像淘宝上卖的硅胶键盘啊
<roylez> 马也能戴帽子？
<yunfan> 都是控制板在左边
 * palomino|exhaust 狠狠踩踏 roylez 
<roylez> ...
<yunfan> roylez: 但你出国了
<roylez> freeflying: 丑
<yunfan> 就这点已经把破马踩在脚底万年了
<freeflying> yunfan: 就是这种
 * adam_magic_pack 做pancakes需要不粘锅么?
<yunfan> freeflying: 这个价钱还不值顺丰的邮费呢
<freeflying> roylez: 你就不要嘚瑟了，袋鼠国能买到东西就不错了
<palomino|exhaust> 太残忍了 yunfan
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 要小火  相信我 我已经自己做饭3/4年了
<freeflying> yunfan: 好吧，那我直接丢掉
<yunfan> palomino|exhaust: 说出了真相而已
<freeflying> yunfan: https://twitter.com/freeflying/status/497655199217905665/photo/1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Twitter / freeflying: http://t.co/vhNJHJ78WS
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个包收不收呢
<freeflying> yunfan: 质量真心很好
<yunfan> freeflying: 我包太多了 而且我喜欢小包不必过安检那种
<yunfan> 所以最近在找手腕包
<jiero> imtxc:  终于黑卡2到了3000以下了1 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/289881
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ SONY 索尼 RX100 II 黑卡2 数码相机 2999元_锐意网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> yunfan: 帝都没有不安检的
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋每天背包坐地铁烦死了
<yunfan> 前几天买了个18包邮的户外背包 蛮不错的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 毫无压力
<yunfan> freeflying: 毛 钱包不用安检
<yunfan> roylez: 你小心点别去海滩
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 以前在RH的时候, 身上只带钱信用卡和手机钥匙 不用包
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 啥压力?
<yunfan> roylez: 白澳可是有海滩种族大屠杀事件的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 在家上班没这压力
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 嘿嘿 我买的5条裤子 全都有9个口袋
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 在家上了两天憋得很, 今天来公司了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 自己作死了吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 身上放了两把刀 一个便携包 一个指南针 两个手机 一个键盘 两个充电宝 毫无压力
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你真有胆量穿出去
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我现在只穿这款
<yunfan> 所以我才买了5条啊
<yunfan> 而且这裤子还可以长腿卸下来变成短裤的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，盘又掉了
<yunfan> 要逃跑的时候方便点
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 呵呵
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 搞不清是usb启动的原因还是udiskie
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 等到了冬天 我买个fbi背心 能装的东西就更多了
 * roylez 重启
<roylez> fuck
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do cat $i; done
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 告诉我都是on 还是都是auto?
<yunfan> roylez: 白澳租房多少钱
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 2个on，其他auto
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 什么差别？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: auto的会自动休眠, 如果你的移动硬盘是auto的话....
<yunfan> 要改成 do echo $i; cat $i; 阿蛋看来很少真的debug
<yunfan> 恭喜主席享受到了技术专家级支持
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋爽啊，也wfh了啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 怎么改？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: wfh一直都有啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 待在北京应召
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 一般是laptop-mode-tools搞得鬼, 禁掉usb-autosuspend.conf和runtime-pm.conf
<yunfan> 一下午找平板 没结果 又过去了
<yunfan> 老子做饭去
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 恩，我猜也是
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 求解救
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 我认为, 问题很小 如果复制没有影响 就不用考虑了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这蛋疼的玩意坏处比好处多
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我成天就扯这些东西呢
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 复制没有影响
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 可以报, 然后人家给你关了 说 not a bug
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你这不是要推荐我区贵司呢嘛
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 换换
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司现在正缺售前不是
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 是验证的时候，出现的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 缺聪明人
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 那你贴出来, 让开发回复呗
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 我觉得不是问题.
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 1080194
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那我去不了啊，我可不是聪明人
 * iMadper|BUG checking
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你在我司是超级聪明的了
<wangli> iMadper|BUG, 贴了。 主要是在低内存下进行NFS的cp
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司14.04里是glibc还是eglibc？
<iMadper|BUG> wangli: 私聊说
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不知道, 应该是eglibc, debian还没switch呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是eglibc
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 看到了，贵司啥时候换
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，又害我用 system rescue cd 启动去fsck
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 呵呵
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 等debian呗
<jiero> roylez:  ozbargain.com.au
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Bargains, Deals, Coupons, Vouchers and Freebies Sharing in Australia - OzBargain (@ ozbargain.com.au)
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT=1
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这个改0就ok？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 不是HD, 是usb和runtime-pm
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 新版本只改runtime-pm.conf, usb-autosuspend已经删掉了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: yoooooo
<hamo> iMadper|BUG: 你发个消息给那个公众号
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: zezezeze
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: usb-autosuspend就够了吧
<hamo> roylez: zhazha
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 都要, 新版只有runtime-pm.conf
<hamo> iMadper|BUG: nnnnd
<iMadper|BUG> hamo: 怎么了?
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 一个是usb的auto, 一个是所有设备的auto...
<jiero> roylez:  dominos pizza 便宜买的。
<iMadper|BUG> hamo: 我发的hi
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: runtime-pm也给禁了？
<hamo> iMadper|BUG: 好意思
<iMadper|BUG> hamo: 恩.
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 对, 或者你可以白名单黑名单什么的嘛
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 黑名单她妹
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这玩意删掉最方便
 * hamo 曝光色大象的威信号了啊！ oC192t3bKBS68s0N8g3uxypD24pY
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 好吧
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛
 * adam_magic_pack 有微信账号没有微信号
<hamo> huntxu: 糊糊
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 毛， 我这个是微信用户的UUID，你肯定有，不信你加 blow-water-talk
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 以前大家都只用 cpufreq 的那个时代多好
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 没有显式的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，三国杀也玩不了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 为啥
<hamo> roylez: ä¹°VPN
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 这尼玛是个什么地方啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 兲朝不给玩
 * adam_magic_pack 不会玩三国傻
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 买个返回来的代理吧
<adam_magic_pack> ç¿»
<huntxu> roylez: 合作，搞个袋鼠国游戏代理
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 我吃多撑的...
<huntxu> roylez: 又赚又有得玩
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<roylez> huntxu: 你管开发我管销售
<huntxu> roylez: 毛，你把代码全复制过去就行了
<huntxu> roylez: 袋鼠国电竞产业就靠你了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu中，怎样设置固定ip? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462811 想将电脑在局域网中设置成固定的ip，怎么设置啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-08 16:44
<microcai> wine
<microcai> wine 真是好东西啊，可以跑 缘之空！！！ 好评如潮！
<adam_magic_pack> microcai: win也可以, 好评如潮!
<microcai> 正在玩缘之空！！！
<microcai> 我要攻略穹妹！
<adam_magic_pack> microcai: 你现在肉身哪呢? 土壕
<microcai> 在 霓虹啊
<microcai> 否则怎么买的到缘之空啊，是吧
<jiero> microcai:  豪奇怪
<adam_magic_pack> microcai: 你咋去霓虹了?
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<jiero> microcai:  直接强攻真妹子啊
<microcai> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=317188
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋最近玩啥好玩得呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 健腹轮
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 牛逼啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 效果拔群, 好评如潮
<nyfair> microcai: 老司机带带我
<nyfair> microcai: 铃平ひろ自己都更年期大妈了，居然也好意思画这种乱伦货，真是丧尸
<microcai> nyfair: ？
<microcai> 二次元哪里算乱伦啊
<nyfair> 不过那个清华美院出来的妹子结婚后如今都画触手重口物了
<microcai> galgame 好评！
<microcai> 好评如潮
<microcai> 我明白为啥神大人那么喜欢galgame 了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 咋玩呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 搜搜视频就明白了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 和plank比呢
 * adam_magic_pack 准备下班
<nyfair> 老司机老司机
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: plank好, 健腹轮练腹肌更好
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 覆盖面都差不多, 都是练核心肌肉群, 但是健腹轮有特殊优势
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • virtualbox 里的系统怎么全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462812 VirtualBox里装了个大便（没桌面环境的），装virtualbox增强包，报了个错，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-08-08 16:56
<nyfair> happyaron: 蛋蛋天天晒，到底有几块腹肌？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8安装ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462813 前几天在win8上安装了ubuntu 14.04，总结一下经验分享给大家。 说明：原始系统win8 x64，目标系统ubuntu 14.04 x64。 由于UEFI的缘故，导致装ubuntu屡次失败，无法引导启动，倍受打击，观摩了http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopi
<imtxc> jiero: http://imglf2.ph.126.net/yTV5nqA2i_AKUCOFEDw1kQ==/2158350121517616728.jpg
<imtxc> 微距的
<imtxc> jiero: ^^
<yunfan> nyfair: 你这没良心的 我给你爆出那么多信息出来 都没个好处给我
<nyfair> yunfan: 啊，什么东西？
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么信息？
 * nyfair 没有收件人的快递收到个小药瓶，上面没有标签，我要不要吃两片玩玩？
 * nyfair 会不会开启基因锁？
<imtxc> nyfair: .... 那怎么到你手里了？写的你的电话？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你自己查我刚才at你的
<jiero> imtxc: 买到 GR 了？
<jiero> imtxc:  只能说你的相机真好
<freeflying> nyfair: 蛋蛋这样的成功人士都下班了
<mugebjgd> debian testing 上如何使用nixnote?
<nyfair> yunfan: 我又没有irclog，早看不到了
<yunfan> nyfair: 胡说 你用miranda怎么可能没有记录
<nyfair> 超过80行就滚屏滚掉了
<nyfair> 晚上irclog更新了再看
<imtxc> jiero: 这不是 gr 拍的
<imtxc> jiero: 这是d7k拍的
<imtxc> jiero: d7k 除了重量，别的都好
<nyfair> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/08/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=26.08 kiB ; type=text/plain
<nyfair> yunfan: 几点说的？
<imtxc> jiero: gr 的焦外比不了这个柔，焦距短没办法
<nyfair> yunfan: 你跟本就没回答第一个问题啊，怎么样判断出网盘账号是这个人偷的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我己经安装了flash可是还让安装是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462816 我己经安装了flash 在软件中心装了，可是看视频时显示没有安装flash。 于是，我又从网上下了 把libflashplayer.so 复制到指定的位置，重启了浏览器，但看视频时还是显示没有安装flash， 这是
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-08-08 17:35
<nyfair> fuck g婊
<nyfair> 用了回vpn，然后登录g婊
<nyfair> 您目前的登录方式似乎与平常不同。请完成以下步骤，以便我们核实是您本人在登录，而不是其他人在假冒您。 了解详情.
<nyfair> 您目前的登录方式似乎与平常不同。请完成以下步骤，以便我们核实是您本人在登录，而不是其他人在假冒您。 了解详情.
<nyfair> 请提供您平常登录时所在的城市
<nyfair> 该位置与您帐户所关联的所有登录位置都不一致。请重试。
<palomino|exhaust> lol
<nyfair> g婊这是有病啊
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。没用过呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 我有钱的话，可能买 D3300 啦
<nyfair> imtxc: jiero: 老司机们，这个怎么办？
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。不知道。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 我正在清理个人数据啦。抱歉
<jiero> 没空回答
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: 带帽子啦
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|exhaust
<yunfan> 吃好了
<yunfan> nyfair: 我哪里知道 我只是负责挖信息的
<yunfan> nyfair: 对了 那人老板是开工厂的 会德语 可能要去德国留学
 * palomino|exhaust momo jusss 
 * palomino|exhaust 踢飞 roylez 
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: 英国恐怖故事秀 penny dreadful很好看
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: eva现在每部作品都漏点，发现几乎没有一部是不漏。。。
<jusss> the dreamers 真好看
<jusss> 还有300
<huntxu> palomino|exhaust: 周五专用nick啊？
<jusss> 真是激情
<huntxu> palomino|exhaust: 不应该是 palomino|exhausted 么
<palomino|exhaust> 服务器限制大不了那么多字... huntxu
<jusss> fcitx输入法感觉打字速度好快呀，比ibus快多了，比扣扣输入法还快
<palomino|exhaust> 本来想 palomino|exhausting 的
<palomino|exhaust> 确实很快 jusss
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: fcitx的配置文件不能通用，对吧
<jusss> palomino|exhaust: arch上的fcitx配置文件不能在debian上用吧？
<palomino|exhaust> 不知道...
<palomino|exhaust> 我现在用的sogo\u...
 * palomino|exhaust 轻抚 happyaron 
<jusss> 我debian上fcitx各种问题，还有乱码 图标丢失 一直有用户栏之类的，在arch下什么问题都木有
<palomino|exhaust> ...
<mugebjgd> jusss, 扯淡
<mugebjgd> jusss, 我这里debian好好的
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你那的fcitx会一直存在用户栏吗？
<mugebjgd> jusss, 必须存在
<jusss> mugebjgd: 就是一个panel 上面有一只小企鹅 一个汉字 一个键盘图标 一个扳手图标
<mugebjgd> 有啊
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我这就木有
<mugebjgd> jusss, 人品差
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我这arch这什么都木有
<jusss> mugebjgd: 不挡字，多好
<mugebjgd> jusss, 你要写.profile
<jusss> mugebjgd: ~/.profile?
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我以前配置过在arch,现在早忘了怎么配置了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 50块钱不到
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 在Atom Z3740D平板上安装Arch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462818 我在Archbbs上发的帖：https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=185419 我最近买了一台预装windows8.1 的VOYO winpad A6. Z3740D自带英特尔集成显卡。此外有64GB emmc存储，2GB内存，和一张很罕见的Realtek 8723BS SDIO WIFI/FM/蓝牙三合一
<^k^>  ─> 卡。安装进度如下： 1. 关闭Secure Boot。状态：完成 这个主板没有锁，也不需要从windows里操作，直接开机Esc …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 有没有去广告的插件 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462820 类似保护伞那类的，youku广告真长啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-08 18:48
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个我该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462821 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您也许需要运行“apt-get -f install”来修正上面的错误。 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<^k^>  ─> libglib2.0-0 : 破坏: libglib2.0-0:i386 (!= 2.32.1-0ubuntu2) 但是 2.32.4-0ubuntu1 已经安装 libglib2.0-0:i386 : 破坏: libglib2.0-0 …
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 便宜
<mugebjgd> yunfan, 邮寄过来个
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 自己去买
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 amd64 ，使用 VLC 无法播放 rmvb 格式视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462822 ubuntu 14.04 amd64 ，使用 VLC 无法播放 rmvb 格式视频 下面报错信息： $ vlc Open.Stanford.Course：Programming.Paradigms.rmvb VLC media player 2.1.5 Rincewind (revision 2.1.5+ppa1) [ 0xb7c128 ] main libvlc: 正在以默认界
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我把fcitx放.xinitrc里了，然后startx竟然没启动起来
<jusss> 3.2.0 这版本
<jusss> 3.15.8
<jusss> 这debian差好几个版本呀
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37194.html 一男一女在睡觉 : 高二化学课,化学老师为迂腐老头,当时正面临文理分班,学文科的上课看其他书打瞌睡是家常事,某日,正巧有两人趴在课桌上打瞌睡,不料被老头发现,老头大声吼到:我们正在上课,竟然还有一男一女在睡觉！全班哗然。
<^k^>  ─> 其实两人离得挺远的。
<jusss> happyaron: 把fcitx放.xinitrc里，startx之后发现有fcitx这个东东，但是不能用，killall一次之后再打开就能用了，这是为啥？
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  21:22
<jussss> 今天一天都是阴天
<jussss> 今天天气不好，一直阴天
<sig> 阴天不是舒服吗
<jiero> cherrot:  要走了，不工作了，反而有点空空的感觉哈
<hoxily> jussss: 在 ~/.xprofile里写 export GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx;export QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx;export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" 吗？
<freeflying> yunfan: ftp服务器端用啥好
<jiero> 看到了电脑，就发现周围无数物体都没收拾好
<jiero> 我要干什么呢。
 * jiero 不知道什么是要带走了的哈。
 * jiero 明明知道什么都带不走
<castleX> jiero:zai nali shangban?
<yunfan> freeflying: 如果是win的话 以前我用过一个国内黑客搞的 好像叫 20cn mini ftp 只有几十k
<jiero> castleX:  潍坊宜贝 今天结束了
<yunfan> freeflying: 如果你只是要传个东西给别人  cd $target_dir; python -m SimpleHTTPServer
 * jiero 摸摸 freeflying
<castleX> shurufa you wenti...fuck
<freeflying> yunfan: 人家得bootloader不支持tftp, 非要ftp
<yunfan> freeflying: host环境是win/lin?
<freeflying> yunfan: ubuntu 我只想要个配置简单得
<yunfan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4994638/one-line-ftp-server-in-python  freeflying 这个最简单 一行
<^k^> ⇪ t: One line ftp server in python - Stack Overflow
<yunfan> freeflying: 不过twistd之于python 就跟 boost之于cpp一样 是个庞大的东西
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • tar.bz2解压后找不到make http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462825 附上代码，大神解救一下。 checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whethe
<^k^>  ─> r ln works... yes checking whether ln -s works... yes checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed checking for gawk... gawk …
<u0083> 请问如何使用tor做为vpn进行网络连接？
<October22> 能连到Tor ？
<October22> 不是早墙了吗？
<freeflying> yunfan: twisted确实不错
<onlylove> u0083: tor早死了
<u0083> 那作为vpn有其它推荐嘛，对连接的安全性有需求
<yunfan> freeflying: 后面那个 ftplib.ftpserver我感觉更轻便点
<freeflying> yunfan: 那个不支持认证貌似
<yunfan> freeflying: 你要求还真多诶 你不是不在ubuntu了么 怎么还需要搞这些
<yunfan> onlylove: 哥现在正是走上了上装逼之路 在用debug.com玩8086汇编
<alvin_rx1> Title: debug.com (@ debug.com)
<freeflying> yunfan: 不是我要求啊，人家得bootloader要求
<yunfan> freeflying: ftp的匿名支持是靠一个特殊用户名实现的 :]
<jiero> onlylove 背井离乡突然有些可怕呢，不知道带啥了~
<onlylove> jiero: 啥都不带，带必须的衣物和电脑（如果你有笔记本）
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。不用带牙刷牙膏药物和叉子刀子，记事本书籍和额外的鞋子？
<jiero> onlylove: 剃须刀也买新的？
<onlylove> jiero: 鞋子属于衣物，牙刷牙膏可以买
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> jiero: 记得带上信用卡
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 这个可以带电动的
<onlylove> jiero: 手动刀子不知道让不让带
<jiero> onlylove:  轻便的推荐一个，我这个是2012年买的好大好厚重啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 你让他带信用卡，他也得有还钱能力
<hoxily> jiero: 你从没出过门吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 吉列锋速3
<onlylove> jiero: 当然这个是手动
<jiero> hoxily 没单独远足到没有朋友的地方。
<jiero> hoxily 当然不是怕，就是不知道需要长时间活着需要的一些小物件
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。没怎么用过手动的
<yunfan> onlylove: 还不出来让他哥哥还 总比带现金安全点
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 去你的。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你预算>5k 不用怕的
<jiero> yunfan: 预算。。。
<yunfan> 我每天出门带的家当 都可以不回家了
<jiero> yunfan: 你是壕啊
<yunfan> 只要有钱 去的地方能到快递就行了
<yunfan> jiero: 哪里有那么豪 是我需求简单
<yunfan> 牙膏牙刷毛巾这种东西当地买就是了
<jiero> yunfan 有目的以后我的需求就不能太简单了。。。
<yunfan> 鞋子我常年就穿那一双 弄个户外登上质量好的就行了
<yunfan> 刮胡子我有个充电的点烟器 也有刮胡刀功能
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。。。如果是几个月前的我就那样差不多了。。。
<yunfan> 其他的什么内裤袜子也一样超市解决 住的地方租房
<onlylove> jiero: 雨伞……
<yunfan> 有热水器就免了脸盆脚盆了
<yunfan> 没有的话两个盆 两个热水瓶就是了
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实，我来北京的时候带了10K，快没钱了才找到稳定的工作
<yunfan> onlylove: 北京消费高 他去的地方我知道5k够
<yunfan> onlylove: 10k是家里给你的还是自己攒的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 自己的工钱
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你赞了有一阵了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 一年
<yunfan> 嗯 很辛苦
<yunfan> 现在再来帝都更辛苦了 地下室不让住人了
<yunfan> 群租房也清理
<yunfan> onlylove: 反而是你那是个好地方
<onlylove> yunfan: 群租这个不好说，已经清理好几次了
<onlylove> yunfan: 估计和雷锋差不多，
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那交通方便 随时可以窜到全国各地 地标又响亮 你可以跟人说我住长安街后面
<onlylove> yunfan: 雷锋同志没户口，三月来了四月走
<onlylove> yunfan: 确实在长安街后面
<yunfan> onlylove: 听起来很霸气
<onlylove> yunfan: 穿过一条大街就是长安大街
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我觉得北京南比我那方便点，北京南有高铁
<onlylove> yunfan: 西客站太乱
<onlylove> jiero: 能追到就追，追不上也别勉强
<freeflying> yunfan:  ls: Access failed: 550 []: No such file or directory.
<freeflying> yunfan: 有问题啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 要么是目录下没有那个文件 要么是权限设置得有问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 在帝都 那个站都方便 因为有地铁呀
<yunfan> onlylove: 连我这种公司在边上的人都沾光 我记得我买好票 直接中午就去车站出票了
<onlylove> yunfan: 还成吧，9号线修好了好很多，原来去西站很麻烦
<freeflying> yunfan: 不能啊，我目录的权限都社成了777了
<yunfan> freeflying: 那我就不知道了哈
<yunfan> freeflying: 要不你试试另外那些ftp server吧 就我给你的地址下面不是还有别人的回答么
<freeflying> yunfan: 不想配置那些玩意了，这个确实方便啊，以后用得着
<yunfan> freeflying: 他下面不是还有个一行脚本嘛  也是不用配置的啊 难道你都没看到 额
<onlylove> 我记得猫猫默认是是vsftpd？
<freeflying> yunfan: 和脚本不脚本没关系啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我说你这人咋这么固呢 你这个是一行 那个下面有别的答案 也是一行啊
<yunfan> 你都不能试试嘛？
<onlylove> 唉……罗杰这次，也不知道是凶是吉
<freeflying> usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pyftpdlib/ftpserver.py:54: DeprecationWarning: pyftpdlib.ftpserver module is deprecated
<freeflying>   _depwarn("pyftpdlib.ftpserver module is deprecated")
<freeflying> yunfan:
<onlylove> 这……
<onlylove> deprecated
<yunfan> freeflying: 只是警告而已
<yunfan> py2.x本身都deprecated了
<onlylove_> 我还以为光游戏掉线了
<onlylove_> 这也掉
<hoxily|droid> jussss: 挂机？
<jussss>  /quit
<miao> 进来好难啊。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-09
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助 lyx 输出中文 缺少一些字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462829 菜鸟一只，才用lyx，按照论坛里的[url]hi.baidu.com/ubuntunote/item/9dc8d2dd181a5cdf251f40c2[/url]的方法 确实 有 少了一些字，请问怎么办，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 amazingqk — 2014-08-08 23:41
<metbsd> 乡亲们
<metbsd> 现在那个linux好用啊
<metbsd> 知道的说啊
<metbsd> 一个老笔记本想拿来当nas用
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> 个人觉得，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发现一个系统设置的bug，应该怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462831 早就听说乌班图系统的大名，今天终于摸索着装上了，用起来感觉是比windows好不少，但是被有一个bug折腾的够呛 就是当我要打开任何设置类窗口的时候就会卡住。。。开个系统设置需要2分钟
<miao> O_O
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么文件的权限 修改不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462834 我编写了一个c的小例子，运行的时候，告诉我权限不够。于是我换到了root权限下。也没有权限运行。 后来看到用chmod的方法修改文件权限，可以好像没有效果。求各位高手指导一二！ shell上给出的结果如
<^k^>  ─> 下： root@os-P55A-UD3R:/media/os/all/04_Research/10_c++# ls -l greeting -rw------- 1 os os 8617 8月 7 16:38 greeting root@os-P55A-UD3R:/ …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu出现分辨率不正确，无线wifi无法使用的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462835 安装了wine，出现了一个图形界面后失败，强制ctrl+D取消了。后来要安装软件一直显示dpkg被抢占。重启后界面分辨率是800+680.无法设置，且网络图标上的开启无线网图标也没了，求
<^k^>  ─> 解？现在sudo spt-get install 一直显示invalid operation intall 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-08-09 11:49
<imtxc> freeflying: momo
<imtxc> onlylove: 早 yunfan
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何实现Ubuntu与Android手机的wifi直连？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462836 不需要上网，只要两个设备在同一网络就可以了。 看了一下貌似ad-hoc Android不支持，Hostapd看了一些，都没成功，是否有简单的方法？ 请提供命令行的建立方式，不要图形界面的，
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢！:em01 统计信息: 发表于 由 genime — 2014-08-09 12:26
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 没出门去玩么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不爱出门
<imtxc> …… 今天也不算很热
<imtxc> onlylove: 上次换的这个网卡真赞
<imtxc> 稳定得不行
<onlylove> imtxc: intel再不稳定麻烦了
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得当年的迅驰不
<imtxc> 啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 早知道早买了
<imtxc> 我还一直以为是我路由器的问题呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 无线网卡如果要在linux下面论好坏，其实intel和ath是排在前面的，marvell和bcm不知道咋说，ralink就是蛋疼
<onlylove> imtxc: 至于reaktek，和ralink一家的
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正螃蟹卡渣，我记住了
<onlylove> imtxc: 也不是全渣，你看下8139
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道，rtl的卡，在windows下面的驱动都乱的要命
<cuihao> 有人研究nginx么？
<cuihao> 好多nginx配置项里有个 shared memory zone size，这个数字会有什么影响？
<cuihao> 比如：  	limit_conn_zone $variable zone=name:size;
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想让系统自动登录并在登录后立刻锁屏，可以吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462839 系统为ubuntu14.04，单系统、家目录加密； 能否做到电脑开机后自动一用户名、密码登录，且登录后立刻自动锁屏？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-09 13:30
 * onlylove 最近研究明白一个问题
<onlylove> 就是洗衣服不漂干净的坏处
<yunfan> imtxc: 早毛？ 你最近走小清新路线 莫非是为了骗炮？
<onlylove> yunfan: 吖？ imtxc 在走小清新路线？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 看他微信发的那些照片
<yunfan> 不过也挺适合他的
<yunfan> 毕竟人人都需要骗炮
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没微信……
<yunfan> onlylove: 搞一个啊
<yunfan> onlylove: readltek跟ralink一家？？
<yunfan> 那为毛虚拟机默认的网卡都是realtek那个
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得是收购了还是咋了，反正印象里面有那么点事情
<yunfan> ralink我知道被收购了
<yunfan> 那估计是 ralink被realtek收购吧
<yunfan> 貌似收购以后换芯片了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]win7 64位系统下安装ubunt14.04,无法识别硬盘分区，求大神帮忙看看问题所在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462840 /home/ubuntu-kylin/图片/2014-08-09 05:59:02 的屏幕截图.png 如图，安装过程中无法识别硬盘分区，网上查了很多方法，目前都没有解决。用DG分区表检查好像
<^k^>  ─> 也没有问题。能够进入体验版，但是安装就卡在这一步了。安装前在终端输入sudo umount -l /isodevice以及sudo dd …
<gebjgd> onlylove, yunfan 为了统一驱动呗
<yunfan> ralink貌似之前用的华硕的新品 还是mips的
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  14:40
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看河南大旱那个土地龟裂好挫
<onlylove> yunfan: 啊……那个啊，没办法……
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 那才叫干旱呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • USB网卡驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462844 大神快来，我的是台式机联想F3152，办公室没有网线，刚装Ubuntu14.04，插TP-Link的WN725N，官网上只有Windows的驱动，怎么办啊，用Ndiswrapper，重启后直接宕机，满屏的错误提示。怎么办啊。Ubuntu14.04的USB
<^k^>  ─> 无线网卡驱动怎么装啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yujky1991 — 2014-08-09 15:03
<NoIE1> 我买了台新电脑，竟然是预装 Mint 17 cinnamon 的。
<NoIE1> 但是他显示 32bit，是不是表示不能使用超过4G的内存呢？
<NoIE1> 可事使用 free -m，显示的总内存是 8037
<luobo> iphone可以刷miui吗
<metbsd> irc可以发图片吗
<onlylove> NoIE1: pae内核
<NoIE1> onlylove: 谢谢，不过我还是打算重装系统，说明书里似乎没写预装的 mint 的 root 密码。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 宠物医院 : 一位老太太播通了兽医的电话:我的孩子好吗?对不起,这里是宠物医院。兽医说。你以为我不知道?那么,夫人,请问,是猫还是狗?我是你的妈妈！！！！！！
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题，我再xp下用vmware中最小化netinstall 了debian，现在我想安装vmware tools for linux。 已经“虚拟机”--“安装Vmware tools”，没有报错。现在的问题是，我不知道这样的操作之后，在vmware中的debian把这个iso文件放到哪个位置了，谢谢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装NVIDIA显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462846 我的笔记本显卡是gt640m，我试过论坛里很多方法。出现各种问题。不知道怎么解决！ 我在NVIDIA官网下了.run的文件，在tty1里输入代码关闭x server。结果说找不到gdm文件。我在图形界面下计算机里确实也找不到gdm的
<^k^>  ─> 文件。之后我就不管了停了lightdm直接运行sudo sh NVIDIA.run 结果就报错说The Nouveau kernel driver is currently in use by …
<onlylove> vipzrx: /media/下面找下
<onlylove> vipzrx: 或者你找下镜像，手工挂载下
<jiero> 恶人们。
<iLucky> 有人用过motivation这个扩展吗
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教FLAC转刻CD的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462853 WIN下都是用FOOBAR2000 EAC的 U下有类似的吗？能读取CUE并转分段WAV的播放器吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaodon24 — 2014-08-09 17:34
<roylez> imtxc: 渣
<gebjgd> 人呢
<vipzrx1> onlylove: 找到了
<onlylove> vipzrx1: 我擦，你找到什么了，和我说啥
<vipzrx1> vmware tools挂载的位置
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我也找到了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你又找到啥了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 找到你了
<onlylove> 用vmware就是麻烦，用vbox基本啥都弄好了
<vipzrx1> 我现在想在xp中ssh到vm中的debian，通过桥接的网卡。在vm中的debian通过nat的方式和外网连接。
<gebjgd> onlylove, vmware还麻烦
<vipzrx1> 我也挺喜欢vb的，只是现在用回xp了，找到一个17M的绿化版本的
<gebjgd> xp......
<onlylove> gebjgd: vmware workstation，装mini debian，当然是蛋疼
<onlylove> gebjgd: 装debian，还是vbox方便
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么蛋疼？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 装什么都一样
<vipzrx1> 用到matlab，再win7下的太大了
<onlylove> gebjgd: vbox可以不装增强，vmware必须装tools
<gebjgd> onlylove, 装那个tools多容易
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有什么问题
<vipzrx1> 只是字符界面的debian，不装也可以吧
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 装上又怎样
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 有什么难得
<vipzrx1> 我用的vm是6.0。3的
<vipzrx1> debian是最新的
<vipzrx1> 内核版本不一样，现在再装tools，好多问题
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 你傻吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: vipzrx1 debian安装过程中，会提示安装一个vbox的包，至于vmware tools，你问imtxc就知道多蛋疼了
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, vm 10了都
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我天天都用vmware
<gebjgd> onlylove, 表示一点都不疼
<vipzrx1> 够用就好了，10太大了
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 没觉得大
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 1t硬盘表示压力不大
<vipzrx1> 好多功能用不上
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 用的上 用不上 和装它有什么关系
<vipzrx1> 就是在xp上有个字符界面linux
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 装它那么容易
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 从来不用win
<vipzrx1> 我不用win，就没饭吃了
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 那就饿死
<vipzrx1> 现在做单片机
<vipzrx1> 有什么方案再linux下搞stm32吗？ 编译的效率能反伤keil arm之类的商业编译器吗
<vipzrx1> s/反伤/赶上/
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 你自己的问题  行业选错了
<vipzrx1> 之前是做android的
<vipzrx1> 做linux的时候，爬在irc和邮件列表和一帮人学习。做了windows整天和一帮催牛逼的人再QQ群里面扯淡
<vipzrx1> 哎
<gebjgd> vipzrx1, 从来没做过win的路过
<vipzrx1> 下了先
<onlylove> keil c是商业的？
<onlylove> 我记得随便下载的？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2peaIApoNAACrwcjkNCcAALrCwItJHYAAKvZ907.jpg 走开,你想干什么?
<RuiZi> hi
<^k^> RuiZi:点点点.  19:19
<RuiZi> 哈哈
<RuiZi> 好久没来了
<RuiZi> 谁搭建过 gitlab ??
<imtxc_> onlylove: 色大象呢
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不知道，大象在动物园吧
<imtxc_> 我是说色大象啊
<imtxc_> 罗杰呢， http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/528575
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ RICOH 理光 GR 数码相机（APS-C、等效28/2.8） 3899元包邮（赠相机包） _京东优惠_什么值得买
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:48
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神推荐一个网页编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462855 最近要学习html开发，求大神推荐一个网页编辑。ubuntu上用的 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-08-09 20:02
<RuiZi> 大象安全套吗？
<yunfan> 呵呵 终于知道ee的确切地址了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2slCIMRg7AACIQTyfD14AALrLgOa3MwAAIhZ598.jpg 只要有情,性别还真不是问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何将设置组合键的映射 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462857 习惯了vi中的ctrl+h=backspace ctrl+m=enter的设置.我想设置对应的全局按键映射该怎么设置? 好像xmodmap只能设置单个按键到多个按键的映射. 统计信息: 发表于 由 notebookarno — 2014-08-09 21:56
<Grant_Hunt> 么么 哒
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  22:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nLuId56lAADr65W-5PIAALrEQOuJtMAAOwD790.jpg 医生说一天只能喝一杯,我照做了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 ，Google Earth 7.1.2.2041 运行时常崩溃，贴log求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462859 Ubuntu 14.04 amd64 ，Google Earth 7.1.2.2041 运行时常崩溃，贴上crashlog，求解决办法 ======================================================================== Major Version 7 Minor Version 1 Build Numbe
<^k^>  ─> r 0002 Build Date Oct 7 2013 Build Time 12:34:45 OS Type 3 OS Major Version 3 OS Minor Version 13 OS Build Version 0 OS Patch Version 0 Crash …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • mirrors.ustc.edu.cn 镜像服务变动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462860 近期我们对 mirrors 上的所有镜像了清理（见《 Mirrors 镜像整理通知 》），下面列出了所有受到影响的镜像。 新增源 Ubuntu CD 镜像 （ubuntu-cdimage）：这个镜像包含 Ubuntu 所有官方支持的衍生版的镜像，包括
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 第五位是赫鲁晓夫同志 : 赫鲁晓夫到农场参观,看到猪长得很好,于是,就在猪舍旁照相留影。 第二天报纸刊登出赫鲁晓夫的照片,并配文字:左数第五位是赫鲁晓夫同志！
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 初入嵌入式, 有些许迷茫, 求学习路线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462862 刚开始学嵌入式, 想走一条从零开始的路线, 但是在网上 google 了这么多天, 依然感觉不知到底从哪里开始. 下面是我的思路, 和我想请教的问题, 求大家给点建议: 1. 我是 linux 用户, 想直接从
<hosiet> 话说，我一直以来都不理解 nautilus 的桌面图标保持对齐是怎么实现的……为何拖动永远也对不齐
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：昨天突然发现chromium 下flash不能看了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462863 chrome://plugins 看到仅有一个 Plug-ins (1) Chromoting Viewer 后来下载了flash压缩包，cp了 sudo cp Downloads/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ 仍然不可以看视频 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuidiyu —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-08-10 10:26
<lincan> 1
<jussss> happyaron: debian的inet包是那个？我用stunnel时提示这个Initializing inetd mode configuration  Inetd mode must have 'connect' or 'exec' options
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qVCIEEb8AACYMlHahPMAALrFQDB4Z4AAJhK114.jpg 对它而言洗澡真是件生不如死的事
<tcstory> 有谁会python3吗
<lincan> lsf
<lincan> jsf
<lincan> jjj
<Guest81569> 火狐的网站看视频flash很卡啊 】
<Guest81569> cpu也很高啊
<Guest81569> 有木有知道怎么弄的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHN2IN8SdAACKx1iYTtMAAMY4gBX76oAAIrf381.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • nvidia x server settting中无法选择nvidia显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462865 nvidia x server settting中无法选择nvidia显卡，弹出错误提示，但是没有错误的详细内容 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 henux — 2014-08-10 12:23
<jiero> imtxc:  噢。今天竟然很容易就z秒杀掉了3件东西。
<jiero> imtxc:  不过没好东西，连着2个都放弃了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx能不能选择后再上词？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462867 而不是输入栏里一直显示选择框的第一选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 2unc — 2014-08-10 13:24
<jiero> hoxily:  话说，我好久没在外面了，夏天过去了没有？
<hoxily> jiero: 还很热呢
<jiero> hoxily: 真是的。我太可怕了。
<jiero> hoxily: 我觉得我上了火车就睡着了。。。一觉到天明
<jiero> hoxily: 。。。老人要我背着5公斤水果蔬菜方便面上火车哈。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你去 千里送鸡鸡？
<jiero> hoxily: 仅仅37小时，虽然要吃那么点
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
 * jiero 按住 gebjgd  往 MH-** 航班上丢
<gebjgd> jiero, 可惜我不做亚洲的航空
<jiero> gebjgd:  也没关系啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 管你坐哪个。。。
<jiero> 只要挡住飞机的去路就可以
<gebjgd> jiero, 你啥吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 没做动车？
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯
<jiero> gebjgd: 没有动车
<jiero> gebjgd: 那个方向没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 动车的价格和飞机有差异么。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 如果动车，还不如飞啊飞
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是二代么
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代还做火车
<gebjgd> jiero, 太丢面子了
<jiero> gebjgd: 就你说我是二代哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 事实你也是二代
<jiero> 20寸包真小。。
<tone_> 我想做个本地的源  我全下载下来 有多大   用163 的
<tone_> ？
<tone_> 有人知道吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为啥iw不能识别usb无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462870 插上之后nm是识别的，并且能正常使用 Code: ~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hu
<^k^>  ─> b Bus 006 Device 002: ID 24ae:2000  Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Fo …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 联想Y410P音频方面bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462871 发行版：Ubuntu 14.04 64位 包的名称（有bug的）：不清楚，跟音频驱动相关的吧 摘要：插耳机后，外放喇叭的异常响声 bug描述： 插上耳机的情况下，开机和关机时喇叭有一声“啪”的爆鸣声 拔插耳机的，喇叭也
<tone__> -
<lincan> ls
<feiyin> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让老师直流冷汗的二货学生 : 地理课上老师问:"地球的四大洋是什么?"有同学答:"喜羊羊、美羊羊、懒羊羊和沸羊羊！ "
<jiero> 。。。只要等真的能秒杀到啊。
<jiero> 亚马逊一天1元秒杀到所有东西。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】RECOVERY也没法进了，看看能不能救一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462873 系统进去之后紫屏 RECOVERY如上 WUBI安装的11.0 原因就是修了一下电脑BIOS 换了一下电池和存储 如果重装的话 不想损失数据 这些 那些可以沿用？能不能挂载修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwzse
<^k^>  ─> a — 2014-08-10 15:47
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】RECOVERY也没法进了，看看能不能救一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462873 系统进去之后紫屏 RECOVERY如上 WUBI安装的11.0 原因就是修了一下电脑BIOS 换了一下电池和存储 如果重装的话 不想损失数据 这些 那些可以沿用？能不能挂载修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwzse
<^k^>  ─> a — 2014-08-10 15:47
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】RECOVERY也没法进了，看看能不能救一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462873 系统进去之后紫屏卡住 RECOVERY如上，到了这里就卡住了 WUBI安装的11.0 原因就是修了一下电脑BIOS 换了一下电池和存储 如果重装的话 不想损失数据 这些 那些可以沿用？能不能挂载修复
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwzsea — 2014-08-10 15:47
<jiero> 奇怪。大好时光么。
<chubboes> libvirtd        ??????
<chubboes> says not available now
<chubboes> :P
<jiero> sure, thats certainly possible
<imtxc> jiero: yooooo
<imtxc> jiero: 千里送xx 到了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教如何设置无线路由器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462877 我的电脑用的LINUXMINT系统，用猫和电脑链接可以正常上网，但用猫链接无线路由器，再链接电脑后，无法联网，请教该如何处理?非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-08-10 16:48
<leizhicheng> \quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qu2IJlHSAADdbZLumZAAALrGgBAXyoAAN2F369.jpg 这衣服真显瘦
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu如何播放网络视频CPU占用低？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462878 64 bit Ubuntu，如论Firefox还是Chrome，播放网络视频CPU占用都很高，但是在64 bit Windows 7下播放CPU占用就很低。 有什么办法提高Ubuntu播放网络视频效率？是同一台机器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-08
<^k^>  ─> -10 18:38
<alvin_rx1> 好安静，好无聊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04 audio 无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462879 Hi Guys, ubuntu 12.04 使用自己编译的内核booting后audio就无效了. audio符号一把X. 有audio硬件信息如下： [tigerlau225]:[~]$lspci | grep "Audio" 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 应该是驱
<^k^>  ─> 动没有加载或是安装，请问如何确定？ Thanks！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tigerlau225 — 2014-08-10 18:44
<imtxc> bot 都会无聊？
<October21> imtxc: 无聊的是人类吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: http://photo.poco.cn/special_topic/topic_id-18150-p-10.html#content_hash
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 教你怎样用照相机勾搭妹子(男生学习 女生预防)-实战技巧-摄影技巧-POCO摄影社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 标题党滚粗
<imtxc> onlylove: 这技巧不错啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，人说了，他是正经摄影师
<onlylove> imtxc: 色影师
<imtxc> onlylove: 里面有几种方式还是不错的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不和你瞎扯， 我试试刚做的启动盘好用不去
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道为啥不能启动，很郁闷，在找原因
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<imtxc> 说到正经
<imtxc> onlylove: poco 这网站吓我一跳，这网站啥时候变这么正经了
<onlylove> firefox又卡死了
<onlylove> 够了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的主要目的，是明天要在虚拟机上实验uefi和linux共存，拉不起机器来无所谓，反正uefi能认出优盘来就行，我回家再格式化成ntfs就是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37252.html 侏儒的性生活 : 两个侏儒在各自房间ml,其中一个很快完事。 只听另一个房间,1,2,3,嘿……1,2,3……嘿。 早上起来他问那个侏儒:"哥们,干了一夜啊?" 另一个回答:"我tmd,蹦一宿也没蹦上床。"
<onlylove> 再试一次，不行拉倒
<onlylove> 懒得和它较劲
<onlylove> 反正legacy-bios模式我会搞就行
 * onlylove 重启机器
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 推荐一个极速桌面系统：razorqt http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462881 很多年没有发帖了，今天发现一个速度极快的桌面，推荐一下。 Razor-qt基于QT，窗口管理器建议用openbox，速度飞快。 安装方法：apt-get install razorqt，登录时就可以选择了。 有一个小问题，通知图标
<onlylove> imtxc: 想起点事情，win7的镜像是个udf格式的，有个bootable头，4096B大小
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似那个不写进去不行
<imtxc> 不了解
<onlylove> imtxc: 先不管那个，先把那fat32的问题搞定，明天去折腾UEFI去，趁这几天项目还没开始，等开始了就要开始写c#了
<onlylove> imtxc: 坏到家还有grub4dos，谁怕谁
<castleX> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q-yIHiFOAAEyhckun9wAALrRQOaiIkAATKd164.jpg 亮点已标示,记者们有点情不自禁了！
<seagul> 好low的笑点
<seagul> 既然你这么无聊，教教我怎么用ubuntu
<Petrus07> 。。。。天真的孩子
<seagul> 光我电脑这个双显卡我重装了3次系统，现在打死不更新驱动了
<Petrus07> ubuntu最好不要用双显卡
<seagul> 从什么入手
<seagul> 你们用ubuntu或者linux做些什么
<Petrus07> 写代码 上网 玩游戏
<seagul> 对于我这种非IT
<Petrus07> 还有折腾
<slucx> 整天用awesome+xterm是不是容易得抑郁症？ lol
<seagul> 行业从业人员，如果用ubuntu是不是太没意思了
<acgtyrant> AMD + Intel?
<seagul> 应伟大
<seagul> gt425
<acgtyrant> ……
<seagul> 打字有点不适应啊。。。。
<acgtyrant> 我就是 NVIDIA+Intel, 虽然用的是 Arch Linux
<seagul> 你怎么搞得
<acgtyrant> 很复杂，在这里说不完
<seagul> 。。。。。
<seagul> 我先兄会基础的吧
<acgtyrant> 首先……你要试试 Arch Linux
<seagul> 和ubuntu区别大吗？
<acgtyrant> 再次……会阅读大量英文 wiki
<acgtyrant> 很大
<seagul> 我现在打字xuexi，都打不出来
<seagul> 英文理解问题应该不打，顶多专业词汇扣个手机词典
<felixonmars> xuexi，诶，我怎么也打不出来（
<seagul> 熊希
<seagul> 我打出来是这个
<seagul> 哈哈哈哈哈哈啊
<seagul> 看来区别不明显啊
<seagul> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<seagul> 正在看这个
<slucx> linux笔记本不插电源的时候比较卡是咋回事？
<seagul> 我现在不装驱动鼠标一闪一闪的，好像小星星
 * perr 喵
<felixonmars> slucx: 电源管理把你的 CPU 限速了
<slucx> felixonmars: 终端输入回车后会卡一下，很不方便
<felixonmars> slucx: 调下电源管理策略吧
<slucx> felixonmars: 电源管理怎么整？
<acgtyrant> 其实我想吐槽很久了，Ubuntu 中文维基界面为什么和官方的不一样，好土
<seagul> 不给里啊，我用命令怎么查不了
<felixonmars> slucx: 不知道... 乃问频道里的大牛们吧
<acgtyrant> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-improve-ubuntu-laptop-power-management.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to improve Ubuntu Laptop Power Management  | Ubuntu Geek
<acgtyrant> 仅供参考，恕不负责
<October21> slucx: cpufreq
<seagul> 问一下~k~这个是系统赞同提示？
<October21> 一般电源管理都是电池供电时省电模式，没必要刻意改
<acgtyrant> wiki 上就有关于 Power Management 的资料：https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<^k^> ⇪ t: PowerManagement/ReducedPower - Community Help Wiki
<slucx> October21: 比较卡
<felixonmars> October21: 他可能想在电量充足的时候性能优先
<slucx> October21: 我一般都是拿了本子去调试东西，不带电源，比较卡
<slucx>  
<acgtyrant> acgtyrant 突然神秘地人间蒸发了！
<acgtyrant> 发错……
<October21> slucx: 你就performance算了
<seagul> 这个红线是私聊的意思么？
<October21> seagul: k 是bot
 * slucx October21 cpufreq是模块？
<seagul> 被骗了
<seagul> bot还这么黄
<seagul> 三官重新刷新
<seagul> pidgin怎么弄qq
<Petrus07> apt-get install pidgin-lwqq
<Petrus07> seagul:
<October21> Petrus07: 进源了？
<seagul> 下午装的系统，先sudo apt-get update
<Petrus07> October21: =。=忘记是不是手动添加的PPA了
<seagul> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ
<^k^> ⇪ ti: QQ - Ubuntu中文
<seagul> 找到地址了，虽然不太明白，先执行试试了
<Petrus07> 过期很久了，别试
<seagul> 已经执行完毕，添加帐号协议中。。。。。。
<Petrus07> 额
<Petrus07> wiki pidgin那里的确可以用
<seagul> 怎么加载不了
<seagul> 诶，慢着
<seagul> 好像可以了诶
<seagul> 我槽，登陆另一个qq，果然可以聊一下
<seagul> 亲测可用
<seagul> 哈哈
<seagul> 虽然现在也不明白都安装了啥子东西
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教 virtualbox窗口下无法直接切换工作区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462882 我用的是ubuntu14.04lts版本，虚拟机是virtualbox4.3.14,虚拟的xp系统，因为我平时用计算机时需要打开很多的文档，窗口比较多，工作区切换就很方便。但是当我的虚拟机为活动窗口时，平时按
<seagul> 该睡觉了，晚安
<gebjgd> seagul, 这么健康
<seagul> 早睡早起，锻炼身体，多吸雾霾，净化空气
<seagul> byebye
<gebjgd> seagul, 真是好青年
<gebjgd> seagul, 党国就靠你了
<seagul> ==!
<z2014> who z2014
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<onlylove> imtxc: 早点下吧
<hoxily|droid> gebjgd: 今晚满月诶。
<gebjgd> hoxily|droid, 你变狼？
<hoxily|droid> gebjgd: 你才变身，
<gebjgd> hoxily|droid, 我变神  但是我不变狼
<Lukas1321> 请问，大家有#ubuntu员工的联系方式吗？我很久在那个频道没连接，发现了我被ban
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-03
<shenlang> hi 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 望孙子出气 : 有一个不尊敬长辈的人,常常动手打他的父亲,可是,他父亲却特别爱护小孙孙,天天抱着不离手。邻居们看到老头儿这样做,便问道:"老人家,你儿子如此不孝,你为什么还这样疼爱小孙子呢?"老头儿回答说:"我倒不是为了别的,我要抱他长大了好替我出气！ "
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44981
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | IBM抛弃联想电脑采购苹果电脑
<onlylove> 哈哈哈哈，IBM都不要thinkpad了！
<wtm_iphone> 233
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10wily之前正常，近期2次升级出现问题，桌面标题栏及侧边栏消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472010 No zuo no die， 原来14.10，后来15.05稳定版出来后，立刻换源升级，后来忍不住了，又换源升级了15.10测试版 之间的小问题就不说了。 上次大点的问题是因
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 15.10wily之前正常，近期2次升级出现问题，桌面标题栏及侧边栏消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472011 No zuo no die， 原来14.10，后来15.05稳定版出来后，立刻换源升级，后来忍不住了，又换源升级了15.10测试版 之间的小问题就不说了。 上次大点的问题是因
<wtm_iphone> 15.10…测试版都用
<wtm_iphone> 15.05？不是04吗
<sennn> 今天不爽
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu与win7共享文件夹问题咨询  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472012 各位网友好。小弟这两天遇到个比较情况的问题，Ubuntu虚拟机与win7共享文件夹， 1、VmTool已经安装好了， 2、sudo apt-get install open-vm-dkms 4、虚拟机共享文件夹也设置好了。 3、mount -t vmhgfs .
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: yunfan_ 早
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 早
<onlylove> 北京正式获得2022年冬奥会举办权！激动人心！不过最可怕的情况难道不是2008年北京举办奥运会的时候，你是单身，到北京2022年举办冬奥会的时候，你有可能，还是单身？
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<BuMangHuo> 色大象呢
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我九月份就去魔都 你打算也去不
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不去……
<yunfan_> onlylove: lol
 * onlylove 想辞职玩一年再说！
<onlylove> 丫丫的破机器内存有毛病
<onlylove> 时间长了响应慢吞吞
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> archlinux傻逼简直不能忍，我把软件原作者都请来了，他还继续扯狡辩是gcc的问题
<yunfan_> onlylove:昨天问一个买到荣耀4a的人跑程序可卡顿 结果还他妈卡的
<yunfan_> tmd我以为我的机器卡是因为1G ram的问题 结果 人家2G的还卡
<yunfan_> 不知道wp10什么时候可以刷寨机
<nyfair> yunfan_: 米4？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 米4最终价格多少
<yunfan_> 刚好要买主力机
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 神马程序那么卡
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我觉得现在测试就应该给配512M 的测试机，这样不卡才算好
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 就是一般的  估计是他芯片太低频了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 对 今天我坐马桶时候就在想 测试都该给他们512m的机器测试
<NWMonster> 听起来貌似很赞。。。。。把bug归功与gcc
<yunfan_> 而且开发应用的人都必须用低端机
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 开发不用啊……到时候很郁闷的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 实际上我想起个事情，就是游戏机
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 谁叫他们折腾 我昨天发现 许多应用的push都要吃20-30m内存
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 游戏机硬件是定死的，怎么在有限硬件发挥最好效果
<yunfan_> 对了 昨天用 3c toolbox冻结应用 结果找不到地方解冻 把我给搞郁闷了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 跟水果一个策略
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 水果是别的想法
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 至少水果电脑可以加内存
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你见给游戏机加内存的？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 问三个问题  米4是不是全网通  米4能不能root 还有没有别的什么问题
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我说iphone
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 哦……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不过给开发低端机用确实是个不错的办法，问题是，开发工具跑不动咋办
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我说他们日常用  就是让程序员吃自己的狗食
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你比如说你是开发微信的程序员 就让你日常用微信得在拿个手机上
<yunfan_> 现在微信吃内存马上要突破100m了
<archl> yunfan_, 才100m么？
<onlylove_> oh dear! 100m
<yunfan_> archl: 你以为很少么
<onlylove_> 腾讯的开发用的都是8G内存的手机么
<yunfan_> android得策略是应用都加载 这个最讨厌
<yunfan_> 其实可以按需加载嘛
<archl> yunfan_, 我说的是才 100m，你不觉得早就超过了么
<archl> onlylove_, 是呀。都是虚拟机吧。
<yunfan_> archl: 额 我得机器日常是70m 不过这没包括连带得㑩㑩进程
<yunfan_> archl: 虚拟内存一律是分配512得
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我觉得这数据要是给改成17M，可以接受
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 主要是没有人管 他那些插件什么一股脑都加载了
<archl> onlylove_, yunfan_ 不明白排他原理？只要只用我一家的就不卡了。
<yunfan_> 你看微信根本是平台化得 你完全可以分开加载  还有我发现删除微信qq新闻得时候总会卡  不知道里头有什么卵机制
<yunfan_> 最大的怀疑是 腾讯搞了个虚拟加密块
<yunfan_> 所以导致删一两个东西要重写整个快
<yunfan_> archl: 只用他的还是他妈的卡啊  wtf 我这低端机每次看朋友圈都卡住
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 突然想起老滚5那十几万面的武器模型了……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 腾讯最后没办法，来了个最低配置，推荐配置，低于最低配置的，推荐更换手机以体验微信服务
<yunfan_> 我看了下win10的特性 感觉真有必要考虑弄个win10机器了
<yunfan_> 当然得是android得刷过去得 还有得大电池
<yunfan_> 这样我就可以靠蓝牙键盘实现真正得移动办公了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 其实微信要独占 可以考虑昨个微信智能手表
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那样你直接搞个苏菲好了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我说了 得是android手机 支持刷win10 给自己留个后路
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 手机屏太小，你蓝牙键盘也占空间，都要丢包里
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 狗屁 我得蓝牙键盘是三折得 平时放口袋里就行 展开跟水果得差不多大
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 手机屏5寸以上足够了 我有过用手机搞开发得经验
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你口袋里面能装多少东西，我口袋里装俩手机一个钱包受不了，其中一个还是3寸的功能机
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不然这几天我也不会研究双卡的手机
<yunfan_> win10居然能跑android ios应用
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我得裤子是生存狂定制款 有6个大袋 3个小袋 你倒不必担心容量问题
<QiongMangHuo> 傻逼实在太多了, 受不了了
<nyfair> android的管控就是坨翔，除了整天码代码的家伙，正常人根本没法用
<yunfan_> 可惜这裤子厂商不开店了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你咋了
<yunfan_> 话说win10兼容ios 这个水果没意见么
<nyfair> yunfan_: 早就有ios模拟器了
<yunfan_> 搞不好许多人拿高仿win10设备来替换ipad呢
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 对了，xbacklight是用啥实现背光控制的，我发现我可以用xbacklight，但是键盘热键不能用
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 不知道
<yunfan_> nyfair: 就怕性能还行 那肯定影响水果得销售
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你是牛牛诶
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 要不你帮我搞定热键问题？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 没那么闲啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: ~~( ﹁ ﹁ ) ~~~
<nyfair> yunfan_: 然则现在android模拟器比任何android真机性能都好
<onlylove_> nyfair: x86？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 模拟arm的，可以直接跑
<yunfan_> nyfair: 瞎扯吧
<NWMonster> 模拟器还是有点慢啊。。。。。
<yunfan_> nyfair: 你也是个满嘴开炮的人
<nyfair> yunfan_: 什么时候不是了？
<yunfan_> 还是要继续找主力机
<NWMonster> 而且kernel版本很多厂家都是定制的，纯粹用模拟器的goldfish版本的kernel并满足不了开发。
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么网站变成不加密了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472014 用加密方式浏览网站：https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn首页，没什么问题，是加密方式(图1)。 但是，只要点击任何帖，地址都会变成不加密方式了(图2)。 zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-03 11:51
<yunfan_> 现在我把价格上限提高倒2k了
<nyfair> wp
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 诶，涨价了？
<yunfan_> NWMonster: 它是拿高端x86的host上的模拟器跟1Gram的地段android真机比
<yunfan_> 这叫田忌赛马 lol
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 人民币不也贬值了么
<onlylove_> yunfan_: huawei honor6 plus
<onlylove_> yunfan_: sony xperia z3+ dual
<yunfan_> onlylove_: huawei如今是可以root的 所以问题不大 不过华为用自己的芯片 你root了以后恐怕也没什么可用的rom
<nyfair> yunfan_: 当年ps2模拟器跑得跟翔一样的时候，很多人也是你这样说的
<nyfair> yunfan_: 现在不是碾压真机了？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: z3+不止2k 我有附加的续航要求的
<nyfair> yunfan_: vertu
<yunfan_> nyfair: 但是当年人家没说错 只不过是时代发展帮硬件发展了 帮他们填补了软件的烂而已
<onlylove_> nyfair: ps2机能在今天看并不咋样
<yunfan_> nyfair: 照你这么说 如今的6502模拟器还专门要降频呢
<yunfan_> vertu不是一般人用得起的
<onlylove_> 6502，好经典的U啊，还有个68K
<nyfair> onlylove_: 卡大佐当年买ps2造导弹呢
<nyfair> onlylove_: 而今利比亚民主之后杀全家鸟
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你咋不说，当年阿波罗登月的时候，计算机啥水平
<nyfair> 卡大佐的儿子是不是上礼拜刚被判死刑啊
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 6502当年比x86风靡 额
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 可惜现在x86性能甩6502几条街了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 有个需求是 电池要4000mah+
<onlylove_> 现在想想，z80 6502 68k多可怜的性能
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那是工艺问题 如今还真有人设计32bit的6502 extend
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你买移动电源吧，你这电池容量肯定带不上灰机
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 胡扯 民航限制是 30k mah
<yunfan_> 看来你真的屌丝到最近没做过飞机
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那东西灰太高，觉得不安全
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 4000mah才高多少啊  大佬 代价是机器变厚了 只不过我不在乎而已
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<yunfan_> 联想昨天就推了个5000mah的 但是参数我不看好
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不现实，你看现在人都往薄里做
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 今天你出8mm明天我就敢出7mm，然后后天他出了个6mm
<BuMangHuo> 今天实在馋面食馋疯了，吃了顿 kfc，不知道要胖几斤
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 再薄已经没有意思了 那是人家营销大战 我没必要买单 你再薄 难道拿来当刀具用  ？ 那样也上不了飞机哦
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我只担心，会不会和果子那样，被压弯
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 闲来垂钓寒溪上 忽复乘舟胖三斤
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我要实用 我想去买二手机
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 等得人心急火燎的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我现在就考虑压弯的问题……因为现在买个和果子4s那样厚薄的机器不容易
<BuMangHuo> 丫们现在天还没亮？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 今天又不一定给你打电话
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 跳去阿蛋拿了 ？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 没有啊
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 一般手机你一屁股坐上去都差不多
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 拿是去哪里
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 哪里都不去啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 我要为 gfw 事业奋斗终身
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 真的么？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44979
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 美国考虑突破防火长城报复中国的网络间谍行动
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 快点，打击美帝！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44978 破事真多，又有变故了
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | FFmpeg项目负责人Michael Niedermayer宣布辞职
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这不是变故
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: ？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 他就是辞职, 希望libav的人回来
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 所以还是ffmpeg最大咯
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 美国的报复手段大概是开放网罗人才移民  把能入侵的人都搞过去
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 原来是担责任
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 拉倒吧，当初贵司那俩员工就是不满这个人才另起炉灶的
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 对啊, 所以他离职了就不存在对ffmpeg的不满啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不一样，我们这种是实用主义。之前用ffmpeg不用libav的原因只是单纯因为ffmpeg包含libav的所有新功能，但现在这条不成立
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 完全可以考虑再一次用回libav，毕竟libav没有历史包袱
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: libav分裂是2011年的事，而mplayer至今仍然和当时一样好，这里面的故事不用多说了吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 还是都回ffmpeg不错, 我zici debian
<nyfair> 我没记错的话，当时这个issue是我建议你提的啊
<nyfair> 现在我反而开始支持用libav了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 嗯 你当时问过我, 我当时就给你了个bug链接, debian社区那时候已经讨论很久switch back 他哦
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 嗯 你当时问过我, 我当时就给你了个bug链接, debian社区那时候已经讨论很久switch back to ffmpeg了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候回mplayer，而不是mplayer2
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 这不现实，国内还有专门养着的一群，这群人水平不赖
<DB522> 什么人0.0
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44987
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 机器人搭便车穿越美利坚梦断费城
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 人家还是愿意照机会出去的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44989
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国禁止单身女性冷冻卵子
 * QiongMangHuo 我擦, Greg-KH -0700的时区, 秒回我邮件.......
<XTpeeps> test
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点.  00:46
<Freebuilder> 今中午吃点什么菜呢
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 西瓜子
<XTpeeps> test
<XTpeeps> test
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点.  00:49
<DB522> 人好少啊。。。
<ubrl> XTpeeps:点点点.  00:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu无法识别windows10分区？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472018 如题，随手升级了windows10，然后发现ubuntu不能挂载其他几个盘符了，只有移动硬盘还能识别。不知道是win10搞了什么东西还是我哪里弄错了。。。 小白，请多包涵。 zz: hd5460 — 2015-08-03 12:
<^k^>  ─> 57
<onlylove_> 为毛我现在看见小白，请多包涵这几个字就TM烦得要死
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不要有秉性，要学会谈笑风生
<nyfair> onlylove_: 谁都是小白过来的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我是小白，所以很多事情不懂，要是我惹你生气，你TMD来咬我啊！
<onlylove_> nyfair: 现在的小白，和自称小白是一样的么
<nyfair> http://h.nimingban.com/t/6416684
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ No.6416684 - AC匿名版
<nyfair> http://h.nimingban.com/t/6398653
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ No.6398653 - AC匿名版
<nyfair> 这网站好棒
<onlylove_> A岛岛民真疯狂
<Freebuilder> 吃饭落
<Freebuilder> 咯
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=472017
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，有么有啥能控制网络流量的软件啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我现在烦死金山全家桶了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有百度全家桶
<onlylove_> nyfair: 360全家桶
<nyfair> http://cdn.ovear.info:8999/image/2015-6-29/0478c357-79b6-495e-942b-61e9636c1c6f.jpg
<nyfair> onlylove_: 手机还是电脑？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 电脑啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 组策略吧
<nyfair> 组策略屏蔽全家桶1
<nyfair> onlylove_: 网络流量我倒不怎么关心，反正用不完
<onlylove_> nyfair: 要个能实时看网络流量的，我之前被搜狗偷偷下载坑死了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 用不完是一回事，QOS是另一回事
<onlylove_> nyfair: 玩游戏呢，突然卡死
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 任务管理器
<nyfair> onlylove_: 百度，bing，qq，手心
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 不靠谱
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你能看，能限速么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 手心是啥
<nyfair> onlylove_: 要不搜狗智慧版？听说那个不怎么流氓
<Freebuilder> 防火墙
<nyfair> onlylove_: 360的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 算了……
<Freebuilder> Winows 还是不了解
<nyfair> onlylove_: http://xinshuru.com/index.html?p=win
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 手心输入法
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我现在用紫光，虽然笨点，凑合用，我怕的是其他程序再在后台偷偷干活
<nyfair_> onlylove: 那几个至少现在都还干净
<onlylove_> nyfair: 如果硬要挑一个，我可能会选微软的
<nyfair_> onlylove_: 微软那个其实不太好，词库很差而且在低端pc上反应有延时
<onlylove_> nyfair: 老实说，我只是对微软略微信任而已
<nyfair_> onlylove_: 最关键的，bing输入法以前静默安装bing工具栏，有黑历史
<Freebuilder> 学形码吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这么黑……
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 这是个办法
<nyfair_> 百度和手心虽然公司比较黑，但目前还没干什么缺德事
<nyfair_> onlylove_: qq输入法倒是一直干净，但是就如蓉蓉说的，已经和死了没区别了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这就是干净输入法的结局啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 之前还有拼音加加的
<nyfair_> onlylove_: qq连进程保护都没有，绝对干净
<onlylove_> nyfair_: 还是linux下面软件干净，可是问题是不能玩游戏！
<nyfair> onlylove_: 之前不是有个项目移植dx9到linux么
<onlylove_> nyfair_: 有了dx9和vc runtime，就能用wine了么……
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我记得wine自带dx和vc runtime的
<onlylove_> nyfair_: 可问题我还有个多玩全家桶，这个wine也搞不好
<onlylove_> nyfair_: 更何况 wine也不是万能的，国内很多windows程序，wine根本玩不转
<onlylove_> NND金山个烂软件，我玩游戏的时候弹窗
<Freebuilder> 国内很多windows程序，wine根本玩不转，因为国内很多软件不干净？
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 这种说法太过了，国人追新喜欢用新技术啊
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 全家桶什么意思？
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你随便装一个就知道了
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 而且你取样也有问题
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 试试utorrent全家桶？
<onlylove_> 好久没管utorrent了，和渣雷全家桶不是一个档次的
<onlylove_> utorrent也就是BT刚流行那阵子的时候用过
<Freebuilder> 哎呀
<nyfair> onlylove_: utorrent2.4经典版本啊，被bittorrent收购之后就成流氓软件了
<Freebuilder> 开电脑这么久，竟然忘了下片
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你丫的都有媳妇了，还下片！
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 无论什么片,50rmb一部
 * nyfair 专业dmm代购
<Freebuilder> 功夫片，别想歪
<Freebuilder> 老电影
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 拉倒吧你
<Freebuilder> 不信算了
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你的transmission，没放到自启动里面么
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 或者弄个路由器，带下载的
<nyfair> Freebuilder: 视频网站都直接提供1080p了，这年头还用下？
<Freebuilder> 我用 qbit*
<onlylove_> 也是，视频网站很方便了
<Freebuilder> 视频网站我只知道优酷，而我不用 flash
<nyfair> onlylove_: windows上现在下bt用什么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我现在用虚拟机+115浏览器，但总觉得不是长久之计
<nyfair> onlylove_: 115浏览器也是个小流氓，所以扔虚拟机里
<Freebuilder> Windows 没容器技术？
<Freebuilder> 强制访问控制呢？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 渣雷啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 多好用的东西
<Freebuilder> 老婆电脑 Win8 好卡
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 赶紧升级10
<Freebuilder> 看过，太多差评
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，要用精简版
<nyfair> onlylove_: 没钱啊，用不了渣雷离线
<onlylove_> nyfair: 官方有个精简版还是啥
<onlylove_> nyfair: 离线，不是度娘么
<nyfair> 度娘下bt基本没用，新的都下不了
<onlylove_> 你要是有离线需求，这个真的没用过了，只能openwrt在路由上动手了
<Freebuilder> 树莓派做路由如何？
<onlylove_> 树莓只有一个网口，没啥意思
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 动态能改hugepages的大小和数量不？还是只能重启？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: gaoji 不懂, 我猜是只能走cmdline
<huntxu> 辣就是只能重启了 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 我真得不懂...
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你还是google吧
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你是大拿啊，你不懂是google不懂的充分条件
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 休得臊我
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 好像没其它办法
<BuMangHuo> 离线有啥作用呢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 可以利用离线公司的带宽和服务器帮你搞定，然后你再从网盘上慢慢下，通常用来解决下不动的资源
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~ 4天不见
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对面大哥蠢哭了.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 4 天不见
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 追寻意义
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: .
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 有消息了告诉我.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m4OICIbUAABKaE-htsoAALq5ACx8tUAAEqA858.jpg 做小偷了也不容易,风险多大！
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快预定盘古七星
 * WhatsGoingOn 楼上两个要开房了. 
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 盘古七星是个自助好吧
<QiongMangHuo> 自助餐
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 你管呢?!
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不服?!
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 最服你了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 乖
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/612907/
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ DELL XPS 13 I5-5200U 8G 512G 直邮中国 986.33欧元_computeruniverse优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 512的ssd
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我不买
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 还不买?
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以倒手卖掉
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
 * QiongMangHuo 出cubieboard 一代, 送ttl串口线
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哎哟, 预装ubuntu的
<QiongMangHuo> 涨价了?
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/417039.htm  卧槽
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 不节食不运动，穿个背心就能减肥？_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 什么自助
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 盘古七星
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: i mean which types? food or house or what else
<yunfan_> WhatsGoingOn: 给哥注意下值得买的手机哈
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我穷 没去过
<onlylove_> 4.2RC5，kernel更新这么快作甚
<nyfair> 当当又哭穷
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不哭穷就不是adam了
<onlylove> ……
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: guai
<cjs_11> hao
<nyfair> 好无聊，有没有人来买动作片啊，50rmb一部啊，包破解
<nyfair> 超便宜啊，那种合集都是至少4小时的，16小时都有
<nyfair> 睡觉睡醒了还在继续放
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机买不买？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买买买啊，
 * QiongMangHuo 忙得很
<cjs_11> 网上有免费的动作片 谁要 呵呵
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你要去吃软饭了啊...
<nyfair> 最近sandisk ssd打折？
<nyfair> 不过听说sandisk牌子不可靠
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44992
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 德国汽车公司28亿欧元收购诺基亚HERE
<onlylove> 原来大众奥迪是一家……
<QiongMangHuo> 联合收购
<onlylove> 还有布加迪，保时捷，兰博基尼也是大众公司的……
<onlylove> 大众公司到底是个什么样的庞然大物
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 回来的路费 : 一对新婚夫妇在争吵,后来,妻子再也忍受不住,哭了起来。 "我要跟你吹,我要去收拾东西,离开这里,去我母亲那里。" "很好,我亲爱的,车费钱在这里。"她的丈夫说。 她接过钱数了起来,然后她说:"我回来的路费呢。" 
<onlylove> 中文维基挂了？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44995
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 专利过期，农夫自由种植转基因作物
<nyfair> https://www.archlinux.org/news/data-corruption-on-software-raid-0-when-discard-is-used/， 卧槽，linux这么恐怖
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Arch Linux - News: Data corruption on software RAID 0 when discard is used
<onlylove> 数据丢失……
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: sandisk的ssd可靠啊.
<onlylove> 问题是softraid啊
<onlylove> raid这种事，不应该给raid卡做么
<onlylove> 还有，这个softraid有没有讲，是hostraid还是那种软件模拟的
<onlylove> 擦，这破网，连archwiki都打不开！
<onlylove> 4.0.4和3.14，那么3.16没问题是不……好吧，其实我既不用softraid，也不用discard
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那是arch恐怖
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: rhel 100年也出不了这个问题
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 说的就是rhel
<QiongMangHuo> 打球去
<onlylove> 跑的真快……
<onlylove> 其实有没有rhel事情我也不知道……
<yunfan_> onlylove: raid卡跟soft raid有什么本质不同呢 ？ 我觉得只是软件没测试到位而已
<onlylove> This isn't a problem for Linux users on distributions like RHEL, Ubuntu, and other fixed-release distributions that don't tend to update major versions of their kernel post-release, but this corruption issue has already become a problem for Arch Linux and other rolling-release distributions with users who quickly jump to new versions of upstream software
<onlylove> 还真没RHEL事情
<onlylove> yunfan_: 嗯，怎么说，就像视频解码，有显卡硬解码和CPU软解码
<nyfair> Arch Linux简直是傻逼中的战斗机，给人做测试的小白鼠
<onlylove> yunfan_: 说白了，专用集成电路
<onlylove> yunfan_: 本质上的话，硬件raid卡，系统把raid作为普通磁盘用，不操心raid的事情，softraid的话，要耗费CPU做那些事情
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我只能说到这里
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有种modem叫soft modem，然后这种猫，只能在Windows下面用，linux不能用
<onlylove> http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/thread-121516-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 每周IT大事件 8.3_技术论坛_PCEVA,PC绝对领域,传播真正的电脑知识
<onlylove> AMD和MTK这两家打算作甚
<nyfair> onlylove: 话说firefox在烂机器上是不是很糟糕
<nyfair> onlylove: 公司笔电本来就垃圾，然后开几个窗口就不行了
<onlylove> nyfair: 烂机器上，什么浏览器都很糟糕
<nyfair> onlylove: ie11没问题啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我在用2G内存机器，表示能开个十几个，但是IE和CHROME不敢多开
<nyfair> onlylove: chrome以前试着也还好
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为切换程序会卡死
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要是不换其他程序，单单看网页，貌似确实不好
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是家里的电脑表现很好啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正firefox就那样，凑合用
<nyfair> onlylove: chrome我就绝对不能忍
<nyfair> onlylove: 比如我rss每天都有100多个，现在用firefox我可以一次性全部打开，以前chrome根本干不了
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛，linode东京热的服务器速度快不快
<nyfair> onlylove: 总是看20个，卡顿半天，再换另外20个
<onlylove> nyfair: 100+rss……一次性打开……
<nyfair> onlylove: 还好啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 你用的是天河吧……
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，其实之前我用过的NF5280就够了
<nyfair> onlylove: 开100个网页又不夸张，先看一个，其他后台慢慢开呗
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: 赞同.
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 我经常六七十个页面啊...
<onlylove> nyfair: 表示家里4G内存机器真心不敢开100+，等过几天买内存再说
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我内存小，20+就不敢多开了
<nyfair> onlylove: 吃内存不厉害的，100个全打开也不超过1.5g，这以前用chrome的时候完全无法想象
<onlylove> 1.5G……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44996
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国限制出口无人机和超级电脑
<onlylove> 笑死了……
<onlylove> 无人机和超算……
<onlylove> 超算这东西怎么出口啊
<onlylove> 去国外组装么
<onlylove> 而且国内有能力做超算的，就那么几个
<onlylove> 不过好像CPU美国也就那么几个
<onlylove> 网络上的方舟子们好烦啊……
<nyfair> onlylove: 怎么了？有啥奇葩言论？
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，肥皂的事情……
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.deyi.com/thread-200125-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 正确认识手工冷制皂与肌肤的关系（转） - 丽人妆颜 - 得意生活-武汉生活消费社区
<onlylove> nyfair: 我已经不知道说啥了，这些人……
<onlylove> nyfair: 互相掐就是
<onlylove> nyfair: 要我说，就是一群无知的文科小女生在YY，但是我做梦没想到，这东西会影响我……
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为居然有人拿来问我这事情……
<onlylove> nyfair: 我个人看的话，肥皂而已……
<nyfair> onlylove: 无知的文科小女生表示，看着觉得好有道理
<onlylove> nyfair: 总之，网上流行什么东西，就有人反其道而行之，吸引眼球
<onlylove> nyfair: 你做软件的，知道360吧，知道微软吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 微软说，盗版软件会危害你的系统
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 360说，你失去360的保护会如何如何
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 请解释下盗版的定义
<nyfair> onlylove: 去除版权保护的私人修改版
<onlylove> nyfair: 我用正版光盘装的，只要没经过微软授权，比方说微软只许可一台机器，我装了两台，那么这两台里面就有一台是盗版
<nyfair> onlylove: 盗版软件加毒加木马的新闻一点也不新鲜
<onlylove> nyfair: 私人修改版是另一回事
<onlylove> nyfair: 没有360我还有卡巴斯基
<onlylove> nyfair: 总之，就是FUD的翻版就是了
<nyfair> onlylove: 你这就以偏概全了，国内国外普天盖地的各种下载站没个安全的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我强烈建议所有不懂电脑的人都装360
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是单纯的说盗版
<onlylove> nyfair: 那我呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 你都懂了还说啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 反正都是全家桶的话，360，金山什么的无所谓了
<nyfair> onlylove: 360反全家桶，qq电脑管家屁用没有
<onlylove> nyfair: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.04 屏幕显示有黑条时有时无是怎么回事?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472019 [img]http://7xj463.com1.z0.glb.clouddn.com/2015-08-03%2017%3A29%3A25屏幕截图.png[/img] 如图所示. QAQ这是什么问题呢 zz: kdplus — 2015-08-03 18:37
<fish47> 请问一下，大家有遇到某些中文字体变窄的问题吗？
<wtm_iphone> 没有
<ishamo> 大家有用哪款在线音乐播放器啊?想听听歌了. . .
<ishamo> 之前在用chrome的享听音乐播放器.但是最近不支持中文歌曲了. . .
<fish47> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_2015-08-03_20-09-49.png
<fish47> 字体显示宽度问题，求支招
<ishamo> 太棒了. 用上网易云音乐了.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网虫取钱 : 网虫话费告罄,于是去银行取钱交费,添单完毕送入柜台,柜台小姐扫了一眼,退将出来,曰:写上密码！网虫看了一眼单子,心中默念密码,在单子上写下********符号,送入柜台,一会儿又被退回,单子抬头空白处写有:无法建立连接,请检查用户名或密码,然后再重试
<^k^>  ─> 。 
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • fglrx + gnome shell，现在有没有解决方案？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472020 两年前装机就发现fglrx和gnome shell无法共存，刚才试了一下，还是不行，登录直接"Oops, Something went wrong!" 看了Debian Jessie的Releease Note，说是fglrx不支持EGL所致。 难道还没有办法吗？ z
<^k^>  ─> z: vickycq — 2015-08-03 20:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妇产科 : 一天,一个色魔对一个亮女说:"小姐,你把裙子拉高一厘米,我就给你一百块钱. 小姐:"我给你看女人生孩子的地方,你给我一千块钱好吗?" 色魔答应了并给了钱. 女人指着医院妇产科说:"你自己去看吧."
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-04
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<o0O> 大家好
<o0O> 请教一个问题：
<ubrl> o0O:点点点.  21:39
<o0O> 手机通过USB数据线连接电脑   共享电脑的网络上网
<o0O> 哪位朋友有经验？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 登录后过一会黑屏又跳到登录界面..求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472024 卸载python后就酱紫了.重新安装了python和桌面程序 rootXsession Code: Xsession: X session started for root at 2015年 08月 04日 星期二 01:43:28 CST localuser:root being added to access control list fcitx 使用的 sc
<^k^>  ─> ript 从 run_im 启动。 fcitx 使用的 script 从 run_im 启动。 (INFO-3847 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.3/src/lib/ …
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<o0O> 手机通过USB数据线连接电脑   共享电脑的网络上网    哪位朋友有经验？
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这么早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • jar文件如何以root权限双击运行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472025 系统为ubuntu14.04，用eclipse写了个程序，导出为可执行的jar文件，在终端我可以用root权限执行成功。我想知道在没有安装JDK和配置java环境变量的系统下，如何以root权限双击执行我的jar文件？我
<^k^>  ─> 是新手，谢谢大家告知！ zz: hot_blood2001 — 2015-08-04 9:44
<o0O> 手机通过USB数据线连接电脑   共享电脑的网络上网    哪位朋友有经验
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我说的是本质相同 你刻到芯片里的逻辑要是出个错 那就更完蛋 就像intel那次
<wtm_iphone> Intel哪次？
<yunfan_> intel的浮点运算问题
<yunfan_> 结果导致召回
<iMadper> intel的bug, 除非特别底层的, 不然都可以用firmware绕过去.
<iMadper> 然后跟操作系统厂商合作, 把firmware在启动早期加载就好了
<wtm_iphone> :P
<iMadper> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8376/intel-disables-tsx-instructions-erratum-found-in-haswell-haswelleep-broadwelly   <---  活生生的例子.
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Intel Disables TSX Instructions: Erratum Found in Haswell, Haswell-E/EP, Broadwell-Y
<o0O> 如果把android手机的dns指定为8.8.8.8   它会正常工作么？
<iMadper> o0O: 当然不会. dns污染.
<yunfan_> iMadper: 所以还是软件救人啊
<yunfan_> 我的逻辑没错嘛
<iMadper> yunfan_: .
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我没看你的逻辑.
<freeflying> yunfan_, 毛,主要是软件好改
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 无线网问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472026 本人使用的是64位ubuntu14.04，想利用360wifi2代做无线网卡上网，已经可以驱动，并且可以正常联网，但是只要打开浏览器登录网页，系统就直接崩溃，表现情况为屏幕黑屏，键盘无效，键盘
<freeflying> 流片后有问题只能软件修
<freeflying> 这玩意没法返厂修
<yunfan_> freeflying:  不管什么原因 总之结果就是用软件好
 * iMadper 在VT-x出现之前, 支持软件管理的tlb. 
 * iMadper 现在觉得都无所谓了, 那个快用哪个
<o0O> iMadper, DNS污染？
<iMadper> o0O: 是啊, DNS污染
<yunfan_> 说起来  gnome-terminal模拟的是哪个term??  cc iMadper freeflying 我看显然不是vt100吧
<o0O> 如何能找到手机的DNS内容？
<iMadper> yunfan_: 不知道. 从不关心...
<iMadper> yunfan_: 我想找个类似urxvt, 但是没有那么多bug的terminal
<wtm_iphone> Fbterm你值得拥有
<wtm_iphone> xD
<iMadper> wtm_iphone: 不.
<wtm_iphone> :P
<yunfan_> wtm_iphone: fbterm用什么输入法呢
<wtm_iphone> Fcitx
<freeflying> yunfan_: 不知道. 从不关心...
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 你要不要让我卖你一下
<wtm_iphone> 我的wtm账号通常都是在fbterm下聊的，爽的很，现在准备卸载xorg
<iMadper> freeflying: global remote的岗位也是.
<iMadper> freeflying: 云计算的.
<iMadper> wtm_iphone: ... ...
<freeflying> iMadper, 好
<iMadper> freeflying: 给你发jd过去?
<iMadper> freeflying: 私信你jd的链接?
<freeflying> iMadper, C社的?
<wtm_iphone>  
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是.
<freeflying> iMadper, 发来看看
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 换工作了？
<iMadper> freeflying: c社一直没有好岗位.
<Chaos`Eternal> iMadper: xterm 不行？
<Chaos`Eternal> rxvt吹的厉害
<Chaos`Eternal> 其实不怎么好
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 我想试试呢, 据说特殊符号渲染的有问题?
<Chaos`Eternal> 什么样的特殊符号？
<Chaos`Eternal> 选对字体就好啊
<iMadper> Chaos`Eternal: 是咩? 那我这就试试看.  :-)
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 卖侯总这是大单吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然了, 我给的岗位也是 Principal 级别的.
<o0O> 手机在连接wifi网络的时候   涉及DNS
<o0O> 手机在用移动数据网络的时候   也涉及DNS么？
<iMadper> o0O: 是的.
<o0O> 这时候手机是有IP地址的    我想也涉及  可以找不到设置的位置
<o0O> 手机在不打开移动数据网络的情况下   是不是不涉及DNS？  因为这个时候连IP地址都没有，根本无法访问网络。
<o0O> http://www.miui.com/thread-607698-1-1.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu通过USB共享网络给手机(miui) - 极客播报 - MIUI论坛
<o0O> 这个地址处是一篇关于安卓手机通过USB连电脑   共享电脑的网络来上网的帖子
<o0O> 我总觉得这里的DNS设置有问题   不是设置成8.8.8.8的问题   是逻辑上有问题
<onlylove> o0O: usbbind
<o0O> 我觉得不需要设置DNS
<o0O> onlylove, 什么意思？
<onlylove> o0O: 你不是要手机共享电脑网络么，usbbind
<o0O> 对
<onlylove> o0O: 你知道usbbind怎么工作就好
<freeflying> BuMangHuo, 准备着呢,你有好介绍的
<o0O> onlylove, 这是linux端的工作软件   还是手机上的软件  ？  我没听过这个词
<o0O> 呵
<yunfan_> wtm_iphone: fcitx能跟fbterm同时占用fb??
<yunfan_> 我记得以前最挫的事情就是 w3m-img不能工作在zhcon下 因为两个都要用 fb
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 木有哇
<yunfan_> Chaos`Eternal: 那你觉得哪个term好 ？
<Chaos`Eternal> xterm啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 一直在用
<o0O> onlylove, 你是指USB开发工作呀？
<Chaos`Eternal> xterm + awesome
<Chaos`Eternal> 用了很多年了
 * BuMangHuo 求推荐工作
<o0O> yunfan_, 在32位的linux下  用fb和fcitx工作是没有问题的
<o0O> 我设置过
<o0O> 如果在64位下fb工作本身就有问题
<onlylove> o0O: 我和你说了，你不自觉放狗搜下？
<yunfan_> o0O: 我只是想知道原理上为何可以不冲突
<o0O> onlylove, 我搜索了
<o0O> 我不知道你指得是什么
<yunfan_> Chaos`Eternal:  我们谈的是tty下的 你拿X下的来说事  额
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦..tty略过。。
<Chaos`Eternal> x目前还放弃不了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 对了，chrome能在fb下跑吗？
<yunfan_> o0O: 怀疑是不是有一种机制可以把应用的屏幕重叠起来
<o0O> yunfan_, 原理上就不知道了
<yunfan_> 最后交给显存
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有有能在fb下用的 vnc client吗。。。
<yunfan_> o0O: 就像图层那样
<o0O> yunfan_, 这个真不知道    我只会使用  在32位的ubuntu下我用过
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果有的话，可是考虑哎
<o0O> 很不错的体验    可以输入中文   也可以显示中文
<yunfan_> Chaos`Eternal: 有rdp的 vnc的我不知道  freerdp
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal, 等着吧,chromeos很快就抛弃x了
<onlylove> o0O: http://blog.csdn.net/kondykuang/article/details/8029471
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过话说回来，
<Chaos`Eternal> 这种事情没啥意义啊，不过是把一种合成器换成另一种合成器而已
<onlylove> 你们一个个的都不玩游戏，和X那么苦大仇深作甚！
<o0O> onlylove, 谢谢你   这个文章我看过
<o0O> 呵  没有成功
<Chaos`Eternal> 在wayland看来，这些都一样
<Chaos`Eternal> 何苦折腾
<Chaos`Eternal> 有时间不如撸管
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不玩正是因为X
<onlylove> o0O: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/8065f87fe7e3352331249835.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 手机如何使用USB数据线共享PC网络_百度经验
<onlylove> o0O: 这个呢
<onlylove> yunfan_: 为啥
<o0O> onlylove, 这个也看过   最近我搜索了不少
<onlylove> o0O: 看过，就是不会，是吧
<o0O> 这个是win平台的    我没有尝试  因为我是ubuntu    不过原理上都是差不多
<yunfan_> onlylove: 折腾啊
<o0O> 不是不会
<o0O> 是效果就是出不来
<onlylove> o0O: 为什么不尝试？
<o0O> 我都用上了iptables了
<onlylove> o0O: 用iptables很牛么？
<onlylove> o0O: 编辑过路由表么
<o0O> onlylove, 这个不用尝试  因为win平台的     原理是一样的
<iMadper> 我觉得用iptables很牛了... 我完全不懂....
<o0O> onlylove, iptables这货很牛  但是我不牛  呵呵
<onlylove> o0O: 既然原理一样，那么就是好用，你为啥还来问呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 装，你继续装，
<iMadper> onlylove: 我真不会啊.
 * onlylove 鄙视 iMadper 装小白
<iMadper> ... ...
<o0O> onlylove, http://www.miui.com/thread-607698-1-1.html 你觉得这个如何 ？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu通过USB共享网络给手机(miui) - 极客播报 - MIUI论坛
<onlylove> o0O: 我不在意那些
<onlylove> o0O: 我是米黑
<o0O> 我不是小米手机  是mx4 pro
<onlylove> o0O: 我的意思是，这么多人都成功了，你还来这里问
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45000
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Lennart Poettering宣布首届Systemd会议
<o0O> onlylove, 你成功了么？
<onlylove> Linux启动子系统都要兴师动众的举办大会
<onlylove> o0O: 我没需求
<onlylove> o0O: 我会用电脑搞ap
<o0O> onlylove,  也就是说你没有尝试过这个事儿  所以对你发送得两个URL我表示感谢  但请你不要质疑我问问题的原由
<o0O> onlylove, 因为跟你说了  你也不懂
<onlylove> o0O: 呵呵，要是我尝试成功了呢
<o0O> onlylove,   那恭喜你喽
<onlylove> o0O: 呵呵
<iMadper> onlylove: linux kernel只是systemd的子项目而已.
<o0O> onlylove, 不是人人都可以当总统地
<iMadper> onlylove: 根本没什么linux, 一起都是systemd.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<o0O> onlylove, 奥巴马当了总统，并把简历和经验发出来，却不能说明任何一个人都可以复制他的路得。更简单地，你昨天吃了饭，今后难道就不吃了！  这不符合逻辑嘛    哈哈
<o0O> onlylove, 我建议你也试试，就当小尝试了   会有不少问题出现地   最好用ubuntu或者是其它的linux
<onlylove_> o0O: 这和当总统是一回事么
<o0O> onlylove_, 你不是说：别人都成功了，为什么还来这里问嘛！
<onlylove_> o0O: 我用openwrt的源代码编译了适合自己路由的固件，刷上了，然后把自己经验发出了给你看
<o0O> 不需要   这个太容易了
<onlylove_> o0O: 你尝试了，因为不起作用，所以你觉得我在骗你
<onlylove_> o0O: 编译openwrt都能搞定，为何搞不定路由问题
<o0O> onlylove_, 哪有 ？  我哪有说你骗我
<onlylove_> o0O: 你没，你只是说，奥巴马当总统的事情
<o0O> 我是对你上面的话产生了疑问：一件事儿不是别人成功了，发了经验，那么另外的人就可以按他的经验再次成功的
<onlylove_> o0O: 手机通过usb上网，这不是当总统的事，这是可复制的，每个人都能成功的
<o0O> 如果是那样    程序员就太容易了   复制、粘贴就可以了。
<onlylove_> o0O: 就像骑自行车一样
<onlylove_> o0O: 我确实在复制粘贴
<o0O> onlylove_, 呵  好吧
<o0O> 我学习了
<onlylove_> o0O: 如果一个usb上网都搞的每台机器不一样，你觉得android还有必要混？linux还有必要混？
<o0O> onlylove_, 那可真不一定
<onlylove_> o0O: 那为啥这么多人的经验都大同小异呢？
<o0O> onlylove_, 我们还是别在这里空泛地讨论了
<o0O> 你要是觉得有兴趣就试试
<o0O> onlylove_,   经验大同小异只能说明思路是对的  并不是在说明方法和细节都是对的  或者说是适合自己的
<o0O> 如果光以经验大同小异来作标准    那同在一个班里的高中生   同样的老师、同样的教材、同样的高考  怎么有人上了清华  有人上了复旦？
<onlylove> o0O: 还有人大专考不上呢
<o0O> 是呀    为啥 ？
<o0O> 你不说经验都大同小异么
<o0O> 老师同样的教   用着一样的教材
<o0O> 你会说这是智商   这是努力的原因
<o0O> 告诉你   这不完全是
<o0O> 任何一件事儿   都有二面性    不是别人能成功的   自己就一定能成功
<onlylove> o0O: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=177&p=3025796
<^k^> jiero: 拜二代 4天不见
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux下完美驱动HTC Android手机的Internet传输（通过USB共享电脑网络）无需root，无需手机命令 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: qileilu
<onlylove> o0O: 你自己两面性去吧
<jiero> iMadper, ...
<onlylove> o0O: 高考是有名额的，手机USB上网无需名额限制
<jiero> iMadper, 管理员 - 能踢了 ^k^ 么。。。
<o0O> 程序员A写了10程序    程序B写了1年驱动程序    你让A去写一个驱动程序   按B发表得经验教程来写    我告诉你：100%地写不成功
<onlylove> o0O: 凡事不要太绝对，你如果看过驱动程序怎么写
<o0O> onlylove, 呵，不讨论这个了
<onlylove> o0O: 顺便说，Linux驱动，我看的第一个貌似是LED走马灯的实现，先从驱动一个LED开始
<onlylove> o0O: 如果你说让他写特别复杂硬件驱动，是写不了，但是走马灯这种，写不出来，就承认自己笨
<o0O> onlylove, 朋友   别讨论这个了  这是社会学层面的事儿
<o0O> 我们还是当有具体问题的时候   再交流吧
<o0O> 感谢你的分享
<o0O> 拜拜先
 * BuMangHuo 我的小板凳呢
<onlylove> o0O: 这和社会学有关系，呵呵
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 被我没收了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你好几次围观没交钱
 * BuMangHuo 看热闹从来不嫌事儿大
 * BuMangHuo 看热闹也从来不嫌事儿小
<onlylove> jiero: 貌似有个指令，你给k说下
<onlylove> jiero: 拜clear
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 拜壕
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 二代改马甲了 cc BuMangHuo
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok jiero => 拜壕
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 咋不拜 QiongMangHuo 壕
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我太喜欢懒得搞社区工作让我帮忙发patch的vendor了
<luojie-dune> onlylove, ... BuMangHuo 你们两个。。。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他不敢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你上句话没懂啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ?
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拜了以后K会被踢
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦，明白了，断句没对
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 那个vendor给了你啥好处
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 没啥好处
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: patch就是好处啊
<yunfan_> llvm手写可了得 ？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 手写llvm，好厉害
<QiongMangHuo> l l v m
<QiongMangHuo> 看 我也写出来了
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • cairo dock反应缓慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472029 救助： 我的系统是UBUNTU15.04 AMD64,成功安装了闭源的AMD15.7显卡驱动，开启CAIRO DOCK后，CAIRO的反应特别慢，鼠标离开cairo区域后CAIRO才出现，而且无法选择CAIRO的图标。 zz: honhen — 2015-08-04 11:45
<luojie-dune> QiongMangHuo,  我看看体育局我见过的那个副局长现在跑哪里去了。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有了一次九积分权益 怎么花?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 星巴克？
<BuMangHuo> 他们知道
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 或者好像有个转让权益的操作？ 转给我
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不知道我们楼下的支持不, 不支持的话就太丢人了. 去了喝不起又灰溜溜走掉
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 三十软妹币
 * QiongMangHuo 更想兑换必胜客
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕你就装穷吧
<QiongMangHuo> 哦 北京没有必胜客兑换...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像也就星巴克了, 没劲
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 求请客星巴克
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不过你们楼下的星巴克逼格太高了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 高么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，里面的人谈话都是”我再巴黎的时候... 我在瑞士的时候.."
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你去我们楼下星巴克干啥?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 喝茶啊
<nyfair> 牛牛们，facebook这流氓软件的每日联系人推送有办法关掉么，我点了不再推送屁用没有
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 巴黎脏乱差得很
<nyfair> 流氓网站
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 注销
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 关闭账号？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那不行，我网游还要它送道具呢
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ...
<BuMangHuo> 比沙县小吃/麻辣烫 店里面的人谈论的项目都大
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你几时看到qq跟你这么玩？facebook这种垃圾网站
<luojie-dune> nyfair,  facebook 流氓 - 和 qq mail 一样呀。
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo, 沙县小吃我吃了一次了，麻辣烫我吃了2次了！
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo, 麦当劳我吃了8次了！必胜客我吃了一次了！
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo, 这些我都记着。。。
<nyfair> 你们听得懂luojie的话么？
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo, hangury jacks我吃的次数我记不住了。。。
<BuMangHuo> .。。。
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<luojie-dune> aa
<luojie-dune> nyfair, 你是恶魔。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 嗯，接昨天话题，实际上就是一个装懂的小白忽悠一群不懂的群众，就像上次网易有个大桥用胶水补的帖子，下面一堆“二级建造师”互相打脸
<onlylove_> 罗杰跑的够快
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛一针见血
<onlylove_> 谁有魅族手机啊，借我用下
<nyfair> onlylove_: c记员工应该有
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: win10手机都推送了，你们的ubuntu phone还在难产？
<BuMangHuo> 求送 ubuntu phone 手机
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 死了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 前两天你还不是在鄙视魅族手机呢
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我了解了一下魅族被你啪啪啪打脸啊
<QiongMangHuo> 魅族别买 魅族的android 5改了vpn的架构, 用不了shadowsocks
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那不说明魅族自己技术高超么，比各种壳要厉害
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 对我来说是硬伤, 我现在还没升级
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这个不是meizu的错啊. 错在于你, 穷的没法肉身翻墙.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 您教训的是
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: g婊不是说android6开始系统和oem脱节，g婊自己负责推送么
<tracyone> ==
<tracyone> 怎么今天那么群在讨论手机
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我想借魅族，完全是因为刚才的小板凳啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我怕我用我手机通过usb上网了，o0O说他的魅族不行啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 要不我才闲的蛋疼去买情怀
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 对于小白，你要完全复制他的环境才行
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不然人说blablabla
<BuMangHuo> ..
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你说你围观就围观了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=f_whx_-aGMDBNA5h0BhfgK8HAzCyzXX9WHLd1fYbYk72mbXCxnXwOcbUTO1shsjMJ85OgLIUt16YVeX3cErrizfQC9EORQLA2IkasNC0MKi
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 请问魅族4怎么利用USB连接电脑共享电脑的网络，_百度知道
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 看看情怀的态度和错别字
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你说黄章那么情怀的人，手底下做企业平台的咋就那么烂
<BuMangHuo> 这我不懂
<BuMangHuo> 情怀太高级
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 所以啊，万一我的大路货手机能用，情怀那高档货用不了，可咋办
<yunfan_> onlylove_:  你晚上都是在家玩游戏 ？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 差不多吧……其实也不是，我回去就9点了，玩也就一小时
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不过游戏也没啥好玩的了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 其实是你机器和网络烂 要不晚上咱们去网吧玩几把？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 因为我不太清楚是网络环境，还是我机器的问题，这几天反正……各种延迟跳帧
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不，我蹭了附近的一个wifi
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我机器是i5标压的，带独显，怎么可能烂
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 要烂也是网卡驱动或者杀毒烂
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我曾经被杀毒坑过
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 虽然说网吧现在情况咋样不知道，但是我很久没去网吧了，对网吧安全不放心
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 反正我现在一切用到密码的事情，尽可能在自己机器上搞
<onlylove> 丫丫的这破电脑的内存，又TM的半边花屏
<jiero> onlylove,  内存质量显存遭殃了？
<jiero> onlylove, 换换壕
<onlylove> jiero: 蠢，集成显卡当然用的系统内存
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHnuIFOnBAAJLwsmnjzwAAMZEwHswGUAAkva034.jpg 大哥们你们真的是来帮忙推车的吗??
<onlylove> jiero: 本来想帮帮你，看你这么蠢的份上，算了
<jiero> onlylove, 。。。你竟然没看懂我的 - 你可以入选了
<onlylove> jiero: 我今天要处理400条xpath，你要是没事，别捣乱
<jiero> onlylove, 没事了 -
<yunfan_> onlylove: i5算什么 额
<onlylove> yunfan_: 笔记本配标压I5很好了
<onlylove> yunfan_: I7太贵
<yunfan_> 现在android的输入法果然跟键盘分开了 很不错
<yunfan_> 我可以用蓝牙键盘用搜狗之类的输入法了
<iMadper> 主要是看哪代的...
<onlylove> iMadper: haswell
<iMadper> onlylove: 那不错了
<iMadper> onlylove: 最好的一代了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 坐等skylake
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧，其实我也不知道现在这个能用多久
<yunfan_> 这个估计是为了改进办公
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的还不到两年就开始惦记skylake了?
<yunfan_> onlylove: 毛啊  i7也分产品线
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我的brix 的i7还不如你i5呢
<nyfair> 都是壕
<nyfair> 上四路泰坦
<onlylove> iMadper: 说是那么说……不过toshiba的东西还真一般这次给我的感觉
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在就觉得和lenovo差不多
<iMadper> onlylove: 他家高端产品线做工很赞的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 买不起
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是asus好点
<iMadper> onlylove: 日系很多都是这样, 高段好, 低端渣
<iMadper> asus有点儿神经刀
<onlylove> iMadper: 顺便说，今天看lenart那新闻，里面有提到systemd搞的背光不能用了，我在想你有办法不
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥背光?
<iMadper> onlylove: led背光?
<onlylove> iMadper: 显示器
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还没键盘背光
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的没问题啊.
<nyfair> systemd再烂，和背光有什么关系啊
<iMadper> nyfair: +1
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实我也不知道，但是原文评论如此
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己写/sys下面的接口啊
<nyfair> 话说，什么时候linux能用上我的编程键鼠啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=45000
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Lennart Poettering宣布首届Systemd会议
<iMadper> onlylove: 评论者有可能是傻逼啊.
<BuMangHuo> test
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，也是
<nyfair> 一键搓大招
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  01:37
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你最近脾气涨不少啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过我觉的吧，可能是驱动问题，因为我所有的fn键都不好用
<nyfair> solidot就是ccav啊，看新闻图个乐子
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 最近天热
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 而且晚上睡得晚
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我本来以为日本岛国会好点，结果东京比南京更热
<iMadper> onlylove: 那大概是acpi事件驱动的问题吧.... fn的hotkey有些走acpi, 有些走os, 说不好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我装acpid了
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 现在再东京啊？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我要去comike卖黄油啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是不一定支持你的model啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 而且我发现莫名其妙的找不到sensor了
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕 4天不见
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 东京天气好不好，注意多喝水不要中暑，不要拍电影，最后... 能代购么
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得这个命令可以看传感器温度
<iMadper> onlylove: 这也不像是systemd的问题啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没说这是systemd的事情
<pity> ^k^: 4 天不见……
<iMadper> 哦.
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 想多了，不是日本人想拍都难
<onlylove> nyfair: 求代购
<onlylove> nyfair: 代购个本子啥的
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 你看的那堆东西，都是日本人到国外找那些天朝贱货拍的
<BuMangHuo> 不过代购还是算了
<BuMangHuo> 到现在都定不下来买啥...
<nyfair> ipad?
<nyfair> iphone之类挺便宜的
<onlylove> nyfair: 电视机如何？
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo 你想要一个超市？
<luojie-dune> onlylove, 要100寸的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 日本人找国外天朝贱货……
<iMadper> nyfair: 能帮带大金的空气净化器嘛?
<nyfair> onlylove: 邮费黑死你
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 蓝牙小音箱
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，那算了
 * iMadper lol~
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过听说兰姐姐是棒子人
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪个？
<onlylove> nyfair: 武藤兰啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我只知道毛利兰
<nyfair> onlylove: 那是谁？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不好意思，污染你小心灵了
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<iMadper> wangli: zao
<nyfair> wangli: 莉莉姐姐，他们欺负我，要我代购av
<wangli> nyfair, what?
<wangli> nyfair, the fvck
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: http://www.amazon.co.jp/CREATIVE-Creative-%E3%82%B5%E3%82%A6%E3%83%B3%E3%83%89%E3%83%96%E3%83%A9%E3%82%B9%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC-Bluetooth-SB-ROAR2-BK/dp/B00XPAEWTW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1438667151&sr=8-5&keywords=Creative+bluetooth+sound
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<BuMangHuo> 発送重量1.7 Kg
<nyfair> 什么鬼
<nyfair> 看不懂
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 音箱啊
<onlylove> wangli: 我们没欺负她，她自己问的，要不要代购，昨天还喊50软一堆的
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 1.7kg, 能帮忙带不
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 1.7,好重
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo, 买二手的不就是了 - -- 音响害怕假的？
<BuMangHuo> luojie-dune: 国内没有
<BuMangHuo> luojie-dune: 国内只有一代
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 2w日元都不到的音箱没什么价值吧
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 蓝牙小音箱嘛
<BuMangHuo> 我觉得不错了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 蓝牙音箱1.7KG,闹呢？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 你不是hhkb一步到位壕么
<BuMangHuo>  nyfair 我没有 hhkb
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似岛国可以买realforce诶
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 这蓝牙音箱对我就已经是一步到位了啊
<iMadper> 是的, realforce比hhkb好.
<onlylove> iMadper: 为何
<iMadper> 岛国还有http://trulyergonomic.com/卖
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard
<iMadper> onlylove: hhkb没有压力分区啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，这样啊，我前几天在家用的红轴还好，觉得还是比薄膜压力略大点，
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 毛蛋，我老爸几年前给电视机配的音箱就远不止这价了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过可能是新键盘，也许用一段时间就好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 有个90块钱的薄膜压力分区键盘, 忘了叫啥了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 难, 里面的弹簧, 比较难老化
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 不要鄙视啊
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 要是不嫌重的话帮忙代个~~~
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不需求压力分区，我就要快起快落
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯可能是轴的润滑不好嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 弹簧什么的，谁知道呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似计算器那种?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有玩游戏需求，反应慢不行的
<onlylove> iMadper: 又怕太重手指头疼，所以选红了
<onlylove> 报告称，如果按照出货量计算，第二季度小米在中国智能手机市场的份额为15.9%，排在首位，华为紧随其后，份额为15.7%。之后依次为苹果、三星和vivo。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 小米有卖那么多？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 中关村的数据，鬼知道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不过小米不是一直说产能不够么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 中关村的数据，是说中关村卖出去的小米吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 包括各种山寨
<o0O> quit
<o0O> exit
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 中关村卖出去的小米， 包括各种山寨？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 难道你不是这个意思？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你的意思，你能在中关村买到真的？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 包括矿泉水？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ヾ(｡｀Д´｡)
<gebjgd> onlylove, 联想手机啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那啥，哈密瓜总没问题吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，我这几天在看vivo
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 谁知道，超过一块钱的东西很难有真的吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 又给老婆买了个联想
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哈密瓜2块……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 价格便宜量又足
<onlylove> gebjgd: 联想良心美企，没我们国内啥事
<gebjgd> onlylove, 国内买的
<onlylove> http://news.zol.com.cn/533/5334781.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 老罗“小锤子”真机亮相：低配售899元_行业新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你没事还回国作甚，看爸妈？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 父母过来
<luojie-dune> BuMangHuo,  onlylove  包括红米吧。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 回国感受党的温暖和照顾
<luojie-dune> gebjgd,  你是陪父母回国探亲？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 赶紧把乡里乡亲都接到德国生产食物
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 没有乡里乡亲这个概念
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 好吧，那就是工友、邻里
<yunfan_> gebjgd:  是回国参加党建工作会议吧 争取回到德国创建党支部
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 没有工友
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 据说有了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 额。你父母当年是大关？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 明教终于回到波斯总坛了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 父母还没出来呢
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 想办法呢
<luojie-dune> gebjgd,  让他们学做好吃的 - 开店。。。lol
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 扯蛋  55岁截至
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 哦。你年纪有些大了。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 谁像你父母都是二代的  年轻就开始造人
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 。。。
<luojie-dune> 打死你。 gebjgd
<gebjgd> luojie-dune, 你爸妈比你大几岁？ 5岁还是10岁？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 貌似你打死他之前，这频道人可以打死你了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd 27
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 这你就是反咬一口了  二代都是吃喝玩乐 真生娃娃倒是晚的很 就跟你父母一样
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 磨叽侠你好.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 磨叽侠你好
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 谁说的  真正的红二代 生孩子都造
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我就是想赶快定下来买哪个音箱 cc QiongMangHuo
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 谁说的  真正的红二代 生孩子都早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 声霸锣1代
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 只有可怜的老三届才晚
<luojie-dune> yun
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 桌子够大, 买声霸锣1代
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 我突然觉得应该有影子很明显的屏风 - 。。。
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 不好意思 我看到的二代生娃娃都挺晚的 只不过学生娃娃早而已
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 你换手机了么
<yunfan_> 高管来了 大家拜高管
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 你看到的和你的年纪差10岁了么
<luojie-dune> NoIE, 高管？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 现在千元手机好多
<luojie-dune> NoIE, 哦。IE终将死去。
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 还没 这几天我只好把移动卡插我的电信手机上 这手机烂的要命 诶
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 。。。
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 没有命中我需求的 命中额又2k了
<NoIE> luojie-dune: ?
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 你要什么？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 有个 innos d6000这个最适合我 除了价格
<luojie-dune> NoIE, 你的nick总让我觉得 No IE
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 你什么需求来着？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 4000mah+电池  1k左右价格  可以轻松root 720p屏幕  能双卡4G 就行了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 他的要求是超过 1500元。
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 4000电池的少  剩下的都好满足
<onlylove> yunfan_: 双4G这要求，1000就很难了吧
<luojie-dune> onlylove, 各种note好多？
<luojie-dune> root 有具体用途么
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 其压缩下来就是 三个词 使用不卡 续航耐久 购买便宜
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 看好了，两个sim都是4G，而不是支持联通移动两种4G制式
<yunfan_> onlylove: 可以放宽到1k5 如果还能随便刷cm/ubuntu  那可以放宽到2k
<yunfan_> mx4就败在单卡上
<yunfan_> 不然我早选他了
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 联想乐檬 k3 note
<yunfan_> gebjgd:我怕联想了  同样的700快手机  联想的根本没法用  华为的倒是不错
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 双卡 双4G 2G内存 1080屏幕 但是
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 买个，退了。
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 我4部联想了 都在服役
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 但是电池才3000
<luojie-dune> gebjgd, 我好久没见联想的新东西了 -
<yunfan_> 我手上这个就是联想的  凯歌开个应用1分钟挂一次
<zhxk82> 求翻墙工具
<luojie-dune> 电池 4000 有用么
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 内存大就好
<luojie-dune> zhxk82, 工具都现成。去买 vps 就好了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你可以自己编译aosp嘛
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不是两个sim卡都4g只是要求支持两种4G而已
<yunfan_> 等我去魔都 我就扔了这烂电信卡
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，两种制式啊
<yunfan_> 办个当地联通
<zhxk82> 有没有不用花钱就可以翻墙的工具？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 只要能软件切换就行了
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 你可以用联通3G+电信4G，也差不多满足需求呀
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 那续航跟不上也没卵用
<onlylove> yunfan_: 其实，我用了一年联通3G，体验真的很糟
<yunfan_> innos d6000的电池是6000mah 金立m5是5000mah
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 能换电池啊
<onlylove> happyaron: http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/532/5320355.html?tml=read
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 一周新闻汇总 佳能5D4将拆分为两个型号_佳能 5D Mark IV_数码影像评测-中关村在线 pp: ￥5250
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 弄个电库
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 壕
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 都开始买 5d4 了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没看见我是发给 happyaron看的么！
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 墨迹侠你好！
<iMadper> happyaron: 买了5D4, 记得把5D3送我.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45007
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | BIND 9软件漏洞影响DNS服务器
<onlylove> 同学们，赶紧升级打补丁啦
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 买了5D4, 记得把5D3送我
<onlylove> 漏洞影响所有版本的BIND 9软件，能被一个简单的数据包利用，瘫痪递归DNS服务器和权威DNS服务器
<onlylove> ISC这群人真不干事
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45008
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 环球时报抨击美国试图攻击防火长城
<onlylove> “中国最好的新闻源《环球时报》”哈哈哈哈
<luojie-dune> happyaron, 买5Ds 把5D3给我吧。
<nyfair> ccav刊登假新闻被群嘲的事多了去了
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=6776
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Python遭遇裸女乌龙抗议
<onlylove> nyfair: 这和假新闻没关系
<onlylove> nyfair: 重点是最好的新闻源
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果小报是最好的，那官方的是啥
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 问题是环球时报傻逼, 我朝一直是不承认不否认... 环球屎报帮倒忙简直
<nyfair> 不就是低端5毛日报么，有意思？
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 能么 你要给我找到配套换大电池也行 我不想你跟我说能 结果等我去买没有了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo:  你怎么知道环球的人不是就是想让那些人出丑呢 政府也又派系嘛
<onlylove> yunfan_: 换大容量电池，你这个最好找联想确认下
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过你如果口袋多，带移动电源吧
<luojie-dune> yunfan_, 买mx5 充电快呗。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: mx5不是dual 4G
<luojie-dune> onlylove, 哦。忘记了 -- -
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 这个配置这个价格相当可以了  已经给老婆入了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实我也觉得乐檬不错，不过我还是觉得doov好点
<gebjgd> onlylove, doov是什么？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 朵唯，如果你给媳妇买的话，这牌子貌似外观上很下工夫
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这牌子太山寨了 不敢买
<gebjgd> onlylove, 联想一直在用
<zhxk82> 你们在哪个城市，哥们
<nyfair> 老司机们，陪我开坦克
<onlylove> gebjgd: 如果你说朵唯山寨，那联想一样山寨
<luojie-dune> nyfair, 你都自动化了
<gebjgd> onlylove, lenovo  牌子！
<onlylove> gebjgd: lenovo是做PC起家的，doov的看家本事就是手机
<gebjgd> onlylove, 放到欧洲 lenovo起码所有人都知道
<gebjgd> onlylove, doov没人知道
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你赢了
<nyfair> http://chinanime.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-882.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 中国の新しい戦車擬人化ゲーム「鋼鉄のワルツ（鋼鉄華尓茲）」をプレイしてみた : 中国アニメブログ ちゃにめ！
<nyfair> 麻痹，果然是别人碗里的饭香
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 据说米国FCC要求以后的路由，要锁定固件，不准刷第三方，你咋看
<iIlL10Oo> 就是强制有固定的漏洞了
<nyfair> 中国の人気魔法少女シリーズ「巴啦啦小魔仙（バララシャオモーシェン）」のアニメ最新作「巴啦啦小魔仙之梦幻旋律」。
<nyfair> 遂にテレビ放送・ネット配信が始まりました。
<nyfair> 斯诺登大法好
<o0O> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=177&p=3025796   这个地址的第二页怎么翻查不了了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 503 Service Unavailable
<o0O> 是服务器的原因   还是我网络的原因
<o0O> 又好使了
<o0O> 不好意思
<hoxily> o0O: 服务器问题。
<hoxily> o0O: too many connections.SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: http://www.oschina.net/news/64651
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 新 FCC 可能禁止在 WiFi 路由器安装 OpenWRT - 开源中国社区
<hoxily> 连主页也上不去了
<onlylove_> 一叶的vps不给力啊……看来需要升级配置了
<yunfan_>  gebjgd 电池不大不行 我不想用充电宝
<yunfan_> 对了  我手头这烂机器也被我玩坏了  没办法打电话和发短信 一用就进程挂  tmd
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你对运行ram有要求不，很多便宜机器都是1G的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 2G+
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 1G的我受够了
<yunfan_> 卡顿就跟1G有关系
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 其实我现在的还好吧……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我倒是没啥需求
<o0O> hoxily, 貌似服务器出问题了
<o0O> hoxily, 登陆都不行了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 因为我平时最多开地图或者指南针看方向
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 联想乐檬是2G
<yunfan_> 不知道删了什么地形 一打电话就告诉我 com.android.phone终止
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 3000够了
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 少来 我以前的主力就是3000的 不行
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我2020能用半月，你看 yunfan_估计半天也就
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 振动功能 开半天？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2072887
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 美方回应“窃听”日本传闻：为确保盟友安全 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 这是脸都不要了啊
<nyfair> 我窃听你是为你好
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 所以现在多屯几台路由器？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo nyfair http://news.163.com/api/15/0804/14/B06963QO00014JB6.html?&url_type=39&object_type=webpage&pos=1
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 男子拿青蛙到华莱士餐厅要求加工 店员无奈报警_网易新闻中心
<BuMangHuo> 福南人么
<BuMangHuo> 华莱士餐厅 是啥
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我只是在想，如果真那样，以后会不会有DIY的路由，比方双网卡的树莓
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 或者HTPC代理路由的功能
<zhxk82> 你也喜欢看网易新闻？
<zhxk82> 请问用什么字体看irc?
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这货靠谱不 http://item.jd.com/768654.html cc iMadper
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 【TP-LINKHyFi智能无线套装】TP-LINK HyFi智能无线套装 无线路由器（TL-H18R&TL-H18E）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iIlL10Oo> zhxk82, 字体随便
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不知道诶, ap + repeater?
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我对TP-link没好感
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我就是说电力猫的方案，在不方便布线，无线又渣的情况下
<onlylove_> iMadper: 华为也有电力猫的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我有华为电力猫啊
<iMadper> onlylove_: 500M的, 蛮贵的.
<zhxk82> 你在用ubuntu吗
<iIlL10Oo> k50-t5 不错的
<onlylove_> iMadper: 钱不是问题
<iMadper> onlylove_: 实际效果很依赖你家的电路问题.
<zhxk82> 我还是在用win7，hexchat客户端
<onlylove_> iMadper: 好吧……
<iMadper> onlylove_: 比如, 我有个来滤波的台灯, 一开网速就没了....
<onlylove_> iMadper: 比方说
<iIlL10Oo> 1920x1080
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这么……坑？
<onlylove_> iMadper: 滤波不都是在台灯上做的么
<iMadper> onlylove_: 恩, 不开台灯差不多100Mb
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我并不是很清楚, 但是那个台灯影响特别大
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我试过多次了都.
<zhxk82> 串电感，并电容
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这么说还是用ap啥的靠谱点咯……
<zhxk82> 台灯产生电碰干扰了
<zhxk82> 用示波器看一下
<zhxk82> 最好用频谱仪
<iMadper> onlylove_: 买个好的ap就行了吧?
<iMadper> onlylove_: n87u之类的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 类似价位的, R7k
<onlylove_> iMadper: 主要是担心无线网络太渣，你知道最近大家都买无线路由
<onlylove_> iMadper: 信道会很挤
<iMadper> onlylove_: 5g咯. 你租房的地方不会很大, 5g能覆盖吧?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 不是我租房的地方
<onlylove_> iMadper: 是家里
<iMadper> onlylove_: 哦.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 考虑电力猫，就是因为无线太挤
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 为啥最近大家都买无线路由
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我买了很长时间了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 就是雷布斯那雷米路由
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: onlylove_ | iMadper: 主要是担心无线网络太渣，你知道最近大家都买无线路由
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这句
<BuMangHuo> 木有理解
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 哦，你家小区开无线能搜到几个信号
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 其实不是大家都买，是都在用
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 没搜过哎
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 出门左转
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你想多了
<iIlL10Oo> 台灯里面有窃听器，偷偷连接WIFI的那种？
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 不，是有东西干扰了电路里面的高频信号
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 比方说微波炉
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove_,建议买LED的台灯
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 那灯不是我的
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我的, 就是, led 灯
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 别的灯没这问题.
<iIlL10Oo> 哦。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这个叫 技术不好就得靠升级道具
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我说的对不对
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我显然不资磁啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: BinLi_afk 好歹是我们组的啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 尼码 别 at啊!!!
<iIlL10Oo> 升级装备啊
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 求升级s390x
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 好像 BinLi_afk 比较单纯 没看懂呢还
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 人afk呢，等回来就要揍你了
<onlylove_> 诶，这么快回来了
<Guest469827> 小召唤术
<nyfair> 什么鬼
 * BinLi 把 Guest469827 拖到广场中...从天上召来一道闪电，把他化为灰烬。
<onlylove_> Guest469827: 诶，果然啊，没跑掉吧
<Guest469827> 嘘~
 * iMadper 看到BinLi 把 Guest469827 拖到广场中...从天上召来一道闪电，把他化为灰烬之后, 灰烬北风吹散.
<iMadper> s/北/呗/g
<iMadper> s/呗/被/g
 * iMadper cacaca
<BuMangHuo> 围观
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 板凳钱！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这次不是你卖票了吧
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 哦，对，不是我卖票了……
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45010
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 软件开发者在上一个版本发布22年2月2天2小时后释出新版
<onlylove_> 22年……
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐 5天不见
<Guest469827> ^k^: 你又有新技能了啊
<metalbrick> 问下各位大牛，建个个人Wordpress站点，用国内的云服务器，哪家比较实惠
<huntxu> iMadper: 有好事没
<wtm_iphone> ?
<yunfan_> 现在手册彻底没办法用了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 帝都又联想门店不
<wtm_iphone> 有人吗 求一套可以在tty使用、基于framebuffer的媒体播放器
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 有thinkpad体验中心，手机不知道
<wtm_iphone> 有人吗 跪跪求求一套可以在tty使用、基于framebuffer的媒体播放器
<onlylove_> wtm_iphone: mplayer
<wtm_iphone> mplayer打不开framebuffer，是不是因为编译选项？我是直接用源安装的
<onlylove_> wtm_iphone: 用户组权限，加入video，如果不在
<huntxu> 想不要有什么要求拿framebuffer播放
<onlylove_> wtm_iphone: 我只是猜的，可能是这个原因
<onlylove_> huntxu: 没有X只好用fb了
<huntxu> onlylove_: 现在谁机器没装X又要播放视频的呢
<nyfair> mplayer有framebuffer的output，不过这么玩你是有多疼？
<onlylove_> 前两天aron还鄙视各种box和wm，这几天人连X都不用了，直接fb
<nyfair> 这功能好像依赖libcaca?
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛所说的就是我想说的
<onlylove_> huntxu: 可以不启动x嘛
<huntxu> nyfair: 不依赖
<wtm_iphone> libcaca是马赛克ascii播放
<wtm_iphone> 我准备卸载xorg，现在万事俱备只差player
<nyfair> wtm_iphone: 么有
<wtm_iphone> …
<nyfair> wtm_iphone: linux上最优秀的播放器，还和3年前一样好
<nyfair> wtm_iphone: 而windows上的播放器，都洗牌了2代了
<wtm_iphone> 为何我找到这个 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=130631
<nyfair> 从mpc-hc和mpc-be的分家，到lav的整合，再到madvr的崛起
<onlylove_> wtm_iphone: 有x挺好的，你和x神马仇恨啊
<nyfair> wtm_iphone: 我的意思是，现在linux上的播放器都是狗屎
<wtm_iphone> 喜欢装逼和命令行
<nyfair> wtm_iphone: 没说不能实现妮要的功能
<metalbrick> (T Д T) 有人用国内云空间么
<huntxu> 喜欢装逼还播个毛线视频啊，直接去看歌剧不就好了
<huntxu> 简直高贵冷艳
<wtm_iphone> metalbrick：我，360云
<metalbrick> wtm_iphone: 资费怎么样
<nyfair> huntxu: +360
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你有什么可推荐的
<nyfair> huntxu: 牛牛说得太棒了，大家一起蛤他
<wtm_iphone> metalbrick：啥意思 我说云盘
<metalbrick> wtm_iphone: 哦哦。。
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 推荐啥，手机的话我没有，我推荐xperia z3+那个贵了，honor6 plus 那个是huawei芯片，
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我自己用的话，就是1Gram够用
<metalbrick> wtm_iphone: 我是指云服务器这样的
<huntxu> nyfair: 你包我吧，我虽然不会写游戏
<nyfair> huntxu: 你肯卖屁股给我提成我就包
<wtm_iphone>      
<huntxu> nyfair: 不可以
<huntxu> 不，绝不
<nyfair> huntxu: 别怕啊，说不定哪天就被新天地洋妞看上了
<huntxu> nyfair: 我虽然可以靠脸吃饭，可是我没有做这个选择
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你自己试试 1G绝对用不了  默认的系统应用都会卡掉
<huntxu> onlylove_: 现在你的网速怎么样
<onlylove_> huntxu: 渣，而且不能下载东西
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我一直在用的u705t就是1G的啊……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: android 4.1
<nyfair> huntxu: 那就学习takuya大叔，用嘴也行啊
<wtm_iphone> iOS 7.1.2
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那你都有什么应用 ？
 * nyfair 万恶之源
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 地图，指南针 剩下的都是手机功能，比方说电话短信
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 哦，还有个掌阅
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 原来你部开微信
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我就没有，开毛线
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 难怪 你还不如买个winphone 那样512m都够用呢
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 为毛要买wp，每天忍受windows还不够么
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 而且如果wp的话，就得买nokia，以前帮一保洁阿姨调过一个其他牌子的wp，难用到死
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你买个小米不是一样可以刷win10嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我是米黑
<nyfair> 董卿，你们喜欢tfboys呢，还是big bang呢，还是exo啊
<yunfan_> onlylove_:  再说了 你🈶没什么卵应用 用哪个系统都一样
<yunfan_> nyfair: exo吧 tfboy拿个肥妞不行
<nyfair> yunfan_: 妮才是肥妞
<Guest469827> huntxu: 你已经打包搬家去吃软饭了/
<Guest469827> ?
<huntxu> Guest469827: 靠你怎么变这个
<Guest469827> huntxu: 跳出三界外 不在五行中
<nyfair> 我准备入武林群侠传
<nyfair> onlylove_: 老司机这个值不值啊
<yunfan_> nyfair: w我是说上次小学生大战里那些粉丝
<onlylove_> nyfair: 什么啊，武林群侠传？网游单机啊
<Niac> 不会改的bug怎么办
<nyfair_> 麻蛋，真不好用，点个链接就出事
<onlylove_> Niac: 不改
<nyfair_> yunfan_: 权志龙吧主侵吞粉丝600w
<onlylove_> nyfair_: 什么啊，武林群侠传？网游单机啊
<yunfan_> nyfair_: 600w 精子？ 这位小伙 你要去男科看看医生吧
<nyfair_> onlylove_: 就是最近很火的国产单机啊
<nyfair_> onlylove_: 比情怀6好很多
<nyfair_> yunfan_: 这又不是胡扯
<yunfan_> fuck 逼得我出3k买荣耀啊
<nyfair_> https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E6%9D%83%E5%BF%97%E9%BE%99+600w
<ubrl> nyfair_: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<nyfair_> yunfan_: 都3k了你不如找我代购iphone6
<nyfair_> yunfan_: 秋叶原便宜
<yunfan_> nyfair_: ip6才3k 不可能吧 再说就算3k我也不要  ios连fork都不能 许多shell类工具用不了
<yunfan_> 垃圾得很
<yunfan_> 虽然android也垃圾 好歹是我们得垃圾  额
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 求ubuntu的“端口映射”专用软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472030 求ubuntu的“端口映射”专用软件。 iptables不如图形化界面软件直观好操作，如果某个防火墙软件里能设置的话，求防火墙名和下载官网，谢谢。 zz: warldge@qq.com — 2015-08-04 16:22
<yunfan_> 怎么飞利浦还活着
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:35
<wtm_iphone> ……
<wtm_iphone> test
<wtm_iphone> test个毛啊
<nyfair> 啊毛个tset
<wtm_iphone> ……
<wtm_iphone> rev
<yunfan_> onlylove_: http://shop.gionee.com/zhuanti/2015/0609m5sx/m5_sx_1.html    想买这个 6000mah 额
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ 金立M5 超级续航手机 pp: ￥2299
<wtm_iphone> ubrl bot？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 电池容量看起来不错
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 价格有点黑 要是1k5我就二话不说了  所以真是纠结
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 这价格不黑了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 对得起电池容量了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 胡扯  价格很黑得 你以为电池很贵 ？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 电池不贵，但是保证电池不会爆炸很贵
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 而且你看同配置其他机器，有几个有这个电池容量
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 瞎说 我得小米电源10000mah也就那么大啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 还有，荣耀6+才2200的样子
<yunfan_> 只不过他们没把他做到手机里而已
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 华为这些机器选了他以后就没机会刷国际rom了 毕竟没有人折腾华为得 cpu
<yunfan_> http://itjuzi.com/company/167    onlylove_
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ 00+个人定制手机 | IT桔子
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45013
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 微软开发出量子电脑也破解不了的TLS加密算法
<onlylove_> 量子计算机还不知道以后啥样呢
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<zhxk> 吃饭去了吗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Windows 7和Ubuntu14.04双系统，Windows7升级到Win10如何确保Ubuntu能够正常启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472031 本人64位4G内存电脑，安装Windows7旗舰版和Ubuntu14.04LTS双系统，两者均是完全安装，由Grub引导(就是启动的时候有菜单提示选择系统，默认的是Ubuntu)。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 我明明把grub安在了boot分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472032 我安了之后想去BCD引导结果现在出来就是ubuntu引导…头疼啊…怎么能取消这个只用BCD呢？ zz: ubuntunewb — 2015-08-04 18:50
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何令 apt-get install 每次都询问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472033 apt-get 只有在有未安装的依赖时才询问是否安装，我想要它每次都询问，即便没有未安装的依赖。怎么搞？ zz: 建客 — 2015-08-04 18:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是不是这样? : 午夜里,由噩梦中惊醒的我,看到哥哥坐在床边,轻轻地问我:"怎么了?" 我说:梦见一群抱着自己脑袋的鬼追我！ 是不是这样的?说着,哥哥把他的头摘下来了。
<mengyi> hi
<mengyi> < /proc/cmdline
<ubrl> mengyi:点点点.  09:32
<mengyi> 这个shell该怎么理解啊
<mengyi> cat /proc/cmdline
<Freebuilder> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/firmware-linux 这个两个包是干什么用的？
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Details of package firmware-linux in jessie
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太口服液,她好我们也好 : 教师节那天,老师带的一个班正好惹到这个老师了,被老师削了一顿,下课时候他们问老师要什么礼物,一学生说:"送老师太太口服液,她好我们也好。"
<Freebuilder> 不是xx肾宝？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-05
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于电源管理的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472036 笔记本为联想昭阳系列E40-30，intel核心显卡。系统：linux mint 17.2 内核3.16 桌面mate 问题：点击关机后系统已经关闭，但是电源灯亮，电源未关闭，只能强按电源键关闭电源。 按照网上的一些方法，
<^k^>  ─> 在/etc/default/grub中将GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"改为GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ac …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 豪门
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<freeflying> im
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/linus-torvalds-linux
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linus Torvalds 说没有他 Linux 能继续前进 | 程序师
<huntxu> > 拜 clear
<ubrl> huntxu: /tmp/execpad-e38304770051/source-e38304770051:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `clear' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-e38304770051/source-e38304770051:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-e38304770051/source-e38304770051:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/412067
<huntxu> 拜 clear
<yunfan_> 有没有命令行下看pdf的工具 不要求tty
<onlylove> yunfan_: mupdf是不是啊，不是很清楚啊……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我现在都用firefox看了
<onlylove> yunfan_: pdf.js够我用了
<yunfan_> onlylove: mupdf能跑在console里 ？？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这个不知道……
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你开framebuffer试试？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 查下依赖吧，不依赖X应该可以吧……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我不要求ｔｔｙ　就是　　ｇｎｏｎｅ－ｔｅｒｍｉｎａｌ下都可以　接受　
<onlylove> yunfan_: 哦，那不知道
<yunfan_> 发现有个 pdf2svg 额
<yunfan_> 这种估计fb下的看图的都能用
<BuMangHuo> 壕们早
<yunfan_> onlylove: 找了个 pdf2svg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神奇的副作用 : 在一次医学讨论会上,一个内科医生宣布他已经发明了一种神奇的新药。 另一个医生问:"它是用来医什么病的?" "我们还没药物可医的玻" 又一个医生问:"它的神奇之处表现在什么地方?" 内科医生沉默了一会儿,说:"它的副作用会使病人丧失短期的记忆,
<^k^>  ─> 为此有好几个病人给我付了三到四次的医疗费。" 参加讨论会的医生全体起立,热烈鼓掌。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 菜鸟求助问题，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472038 修改compiz后电脑重启，只剩下一张桌面，其他什么都没有。只能右键打开终端。求恢复桌面 zz: wojswoy — 2015-08-05 11:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 菜鸟求助问题，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472039 修改compiz后电脑重启，只剩下一张桌面，其他什么都没有。只能右键打开终端。求恢复桌面 zz: wojswoy — 2015-08-05 11:39
<yunfan_> 坑爹 中文字体全美了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45018
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 公安部在重点网站和互联网企业设立“网安警务室”
<onlylove_> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=oY2cZxSqlwsebBsHqZ1gGM8cYgVd3-O35feRD30WX68Kj8GYyfQScQVhq8rGUYaYURGVZVBMrtRrYRwFCqUeBuLh7emCt15PsMCc40xWtRq
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 为什么PS3/PS4不用Linux，而用FreeBSD_百度知道
<onlylove_> 哈哈哈哈笑死了！
<onlylove_> 度娘用户果然……
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 拜土豪马
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 为什么
<onlylove_> http://comment8.mydrivers.com/review/283426-1.htm
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 评论中心
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 因为啊，BSD license啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: PS3的U是cell，freebsd没有ppc架构
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 然后呢
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 看智障儿童欢乐多
<yunfan_> 许多机顶盒好像也用linux
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 没有然后
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 百度知道简直是坑爹集全
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 他们可以说他们用的netbsd
<yunfan_> 不过这也跟贵国人有关系
<yunfan_> 你问一个如何用xx 他回答你不需要用xx
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我印象里面netbsd支持最全，比debian linux多
<yunfan_> 我最讨厌这种回答了
<onlylove_> 驱动之家这个更搞，ps3已经确定是linux了，还说ps3和vita是bsd
<onlylove_> 乐子看够了，吃饭干活去……
<iIlL10Oo> 百度知道和stackoverflow完全不能比
<iIlL10Oo> stackoverflow如果回答不需要用xx，直接删除的
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: stackoverflow我昨天想去发个问题 结果提交时候说我质量有问题 我估计是语法的事情 但是我自己怎么改都改得不能让他满意 fuck
<iIlL10Oo> 这么智能，都不用删除
<iIlL10Oo> 百度就是给小学生用的
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 现在幼儿园都会用百度了吧
<^k^> p $join_say; nil
<^k^> 发错。。
<yunfan_> 不知道有没有什么应用可以在android上跑 然后给你改成其他发行版
<onlylove_> 女：昨晚说好，你来我家修电灯的，怎么没来？男：来了啊，可你家没人！女：你怎么知道没人？我一晚上都没出门！男：我来的时候，看你家黑灯瞎 火的，就走了。
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这男的属于典型的蠢了 可惜这种人贵国遍地都是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 漂亮的妈妈 : 我家宝贝刚会说完整的句子时,他妈妈问他:"妈妈漂不漂亮?""漂亮！ ""妈妈哪里漂亮?""头发、眼睛、眼睫毛、嘴、胳膊、腿、小鸡鸡...妈妈全部都漂亮！ "我的天,这还是妈妈吗??
<onlylove_> ^k^: 恶趣味
<Niac> 怎么样去解释一个bug很难解决
<onlylove_> Niac: 需要投入大量人力物力资金以及时间
<onlylove_> Niac: 哦，是长时间大量投入
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求 Ubuntu 14.04.3发布时间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472041 如题，有知道相关信息的大神给个消息，谢谢 zz: 农村户口_1201 — 2015-08-05 13:31
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 股神早
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 大神带带我
<nyfair> 新泽西州已于2007年废除死刑，官方目前正研究是否将布朗引渡到华盛顿州，该州可以执行死刑
<nyfair> 尼玛，还有这么玩的？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: "此前，布朗也因同样目的在西雅图所在的华盛顿州杀了另外三个人。"
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你这个迫害穆斯林的坏人，既不肯皈依伊斯兰，又不肯去死！
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你也是同谋！
<onlylove_> 你们都是同谋
<hu2015>  新来的 很多都不懂
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<BuMangHuo> 关着太费钱么
<hu2015> 这个聊天软件果然好古老啊
<hu2015> 貌似不是socket连接吧   定时刷新的？
<hu2015> 大家都只是挂着不说话吗？
<BinLi> QiongMangHuo: 晚上去昆仑不？
<QiongMangHuo> BinLi: 不去了 你们去开房吧
<BinLi> QiongMangHuo: 没你不行啊
<QiongMangHuo> BinLi: - -!
<QiongMangHuo> BinLi: 胳膊疼 我这个月羽毛球都要戒可能
<BinLi> QiongMangHuo: 你和madaper怎么回事
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45023
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国黑客组织利用网游加速器隐藏身份
<onlylove> 加速器不用VPN用啥！
<onlylove> 这文章写的
<nyfair> onlylove: ccav的小编智商要体谅
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，来个不是vpn的加速器
<nyfair> onlylove: 钢铁华尔兹好玩么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 时间是是个奇妙的东西 : 一朋友霸气签名:时间是是个奇妙的东西,去年还在一起过光棍节的俩哥们儿,今年就一起过情人节了！
<zz_> 额
<nyfair> 然后他朋友的签名：我把你当兄弟，你他妈的还想干我
<onlylove_> nyfair: 钢铁华尔兹是啥
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 胳膊痛是撸多了是吧
<onlylove_> 听说新版MACBOOK就一个USB TYPE-C？什么USB电源 display都走这个端口？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你和 madper 不去开房了？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那么直白，不怕出事？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 就那一个口
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那样水果还真小气，多一个USB会死么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 多一个怎么卖扩展口，卖转接线
<palomino|working> 说得好 BuMangHuo
<palomino|working> 少年你太天真了 onlylove_
<palomino|working> 话说macbook那个\usb type-c,能接4k@60hz么
<palomino|working> hmm，貌似只能到30hz
 * onlylove_ 打算把土豪马杀肉卖掉买mac book
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 上macbook pro吧
<palomino|working> 妥妥的支持4k@60hz
<palomino|working> 而且还有3个\usb
<palomino|working> 可以插个痛快
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 少个电源，还少个hdmi
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 话说。。。自从升级了windows10,我老婆的nuc不能设置4k@50hz的自定义分辨率了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你不觉得电源要占用一个usb么
<palomino|working> 我只好给她改成3200x1800@60
<palomino|working> 不过貌似她没看出来。。
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 50……
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 0和60有区别？
<palomino|working> 只能到50...
<palomino|working> 看不出区别
<palomino|working> 电源不是有个单独的口么
<onlylove_> palomino|working: no,电源也是usb
<palomino|working> 不是吧
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 最起码那个只有一个USB的新macbook是这样的
<palomino|working> macbook pro不是macbook...
<BuMangHuo> mbp 壕
<palomino|working> 13寸的还好...
<palomino|working> 就是那个force touch触控板一开始用不惯
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 那东西不知道是个啥原理，感觉好黑科技的样子
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 为啥按下去和真的感觉一样
<palomino|working> 感觉底下是两层的吧...
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那个还是有独立电源的吧 只是扩展口只有一个usb 3 pd
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 它没动啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 貌似记得没有
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 苹果的新MacBook一口气去掉了除Type-C接口以外的所有接口，这让它在美观性和便携性方面，又有了全新的提升；
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 除……以外，自然包括电源
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 那你要插电源用了usb 就不能u盘了 ？？
<palomino|working> 我觉得好像动了啊...把力反馈调成最轻然后使劲儿往下按
<palomino|working> 有转接头... yunfan_
<palomino|working> 79$一个
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 对啊，就是不知道为啥感觉真的是动了
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 可是事实就是没动
<palomino|working> 也许是电了手指头一下！
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我就说有电源嘛  不过其实usb3作为电源足够驱动macbook啊  能到100w呢
<BuMangHuo> 有可能
<onlylove_> yunfan_: ……
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 有电源和有独立电源
<yunfan_> onlylove_: usb3 pd还可以协商电压电流之类的
<palomino|working> 太高级了
<onlylove_> 此外，在新MacBook机身内部采用了大量的粘合剂，iFixit最后给出的可维修性得分为1（1-10，分数越低越难修复），代表着极难修复，不建议个人拆解。
<palomino|working> 其实是在触控板下有一整套振动电机，它们可以提供“力反馈”——某些情况下也称触觉反馈。这些反馈“欺骗”了你的手指，让你感觉自己已经按下一个铰链按钮——目前的触控板的工作方式。这种反馈根据现象的区别也称为侧向力力场(LFFs)，它能让人感觉到振动，感觉到一个“可点击”表面或者更深的感觉
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 其实我觉得不要搞粘合剂了 干脆里面都灌满液态金属 一来受力均匀更扛压 二来散热容易
<palomino|exhaust> ......
<onlylove_> http://digi.163.com/15/0417/02/ANCB30FN0016192R_all.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 想说爱你真不容易 苹果新MacBook评测（全文）_网易数码
<palomino|working> ?_?
 * onlylove_ 越来越觉得果子在整天制造麻烦
<onlylove_> 先是sim卡越弄越小，接着电脑又这么玩
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 存储卡不可扩展 这样大存储就能卖好价钱嘛  这个也是一样的 不好开 你只能去官方修理了 嘿嘿
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我对存储没意见，对sim卡越剪越小有意见
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你要知道，标准IC是八针脚的，也就是microsim其实就和IC的铜片面积一样大了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 当然，现在IC只用了6个，所以有俩闲着的，然后水果又给剪了一刀，变成nano
<palomino|working> 苹果的最终目的不是弄没sim卡么
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 大概吧
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 其实果子4S有电信写号版
<palomino|working> 然而省下来的空间并不会装个tf卡槽...
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 水果已经要推无卡了  这个你应该感谢他 如果不是他这么强势 运营商怎么会主动让你整
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 无卡不是啥好事，也不是啥坏事，我只想说，minisim挺好的，microsim也能接受
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 无卡的意思是，你要换号，必须去运营商那搞
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你那些路边买号的想法彻底吹掉
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 嗯，到时候大家都实名，抓垃圾短信
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 看来你并不知道以前黑莓也有让你烧号的 就是在家里烧
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你现在搜 还能搜到
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 知道啊，问题是，这样，能写几个
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 一个两个？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我这种有双卡需求的你不管是不
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 军队里面还有给左撇子设计的枪呢
<onlylove_> 擦，informatica个渣渣软件，一个TLS三个叫法
<onlylove_> 一会儿叫安全通信，一会儿叫启用传输层安全，现在又叫启用安全套接字！
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove_> 这种渣渣软件居然有人用！
<onlylove_> 也没见翻译因为这个被罚款！
<onlylove_> 就这破东西，还做国际化测试
<Guest30725> 有人用linuxmint吗？？
<onlylove_> 没有，你可以回去了
<onlylove_> 真听话
<BuMangHuo> 哎哎哎哎哎哎
<palomino|working> .... onlylove_
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 怎么了
<palomino|working> 客人被你说跑了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 又回来了
<palomino|working> :o
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 不接入显示器启动ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472044 不接入显示器，系统启动后再插上显示器，显示器一直黑屏（没有输出的感觉，显示器上显示“无信号输入”），但是在串口上手动敲入“xrandr”命令后，显示器就显示正常了。 这是什么原因呢，是
<^k^>  ─> 系统还是内核需要配置呀？ zz: Phinnie — 2015-08-05 15:58
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马你觉得多窗口的话，是每个工作区一个最大化切换工作区方便，还是一个工作区切换窗口方便
<Guest30725> :)
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 有些需要最大化的软件比如eclipse之类的开发用的，我可能会单独放一个工作去
<palomino|working> 其余的在一个工作区上挤一挤
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 那意思是，都需要最大化，就每人一个咯
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教个 ln -s 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472046 Code: mkdir x ln -s x y ln -s x y ln -s 了两次，为什么第二次执行时不提示文件存在，而是在x下面创建了一个软链接 x -> x 求解，谢谢 zz: blackthought — 2015-08-05 17:07
<palomino|working> 应该没几个需要最大的吧...
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我现在就有3
<palomino|working> 额..
<palomino|working> 那不如弄仨显示器...
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 好想法，可惜我没有
<palomino|working> 以前我是双显,eclipse独占一个显示器
<onlylove_> 现在5个了？
<palomino|working> 现在只有1个啦
<palomino|working> 家里桌子太小,摆不开第二个显示器了
<onlylove_> 嗯，摆不开俩4K
<onlylove_> 送我个吧
<onlylove_> 我要求不高，带hdmi的1080P就好
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 没有1080p的显示器了..
<onlylove_> 就剩下4K了？
<palomino|working> 还有个2560x1440的
<onlylove_> 这个也凑合
<palomino|working> 但是
<palomino|working> 接口非常坑
<onlylove_> ……
<palomino|working> hdmi是1.3的,于是上不了2560x1440
<palomino|working> 只能用dvi-dl
<onlylove_> 深坑
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 更惨的是
 * onlylove_ 发现预定目标未完成……
<palomino|working> intel的集显不再支持dvi-dl了...
<onlylove_> 算了，就坑team leader一次吧，谁让他马上要飞阿三国
<palomino|working> :O
<palomino|working> 神奇的国度
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你不是两路泰坦么
<palomino|working> 家里的是
<onlylove_> nyfair: 问题是显示器
<palomino|working> 公司用集显..
<onlylove_> nyfair: 上不了标准分辨率的液晶……
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何探测显示器是否接上，求解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472047 设备支持接多个显示器，现在程序中想探测显示器是否插上，插上了几个，用xrandr命令可以实现，但是没调用一次该命令，显示有点卡顿感，不知道还有没其他的方法可以实现呢
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: Phinnie — 2015-08-05 17:23
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么，华为E353s 连接3G网络后，系统时间变了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472048 ？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-05 17:56
<onlylove_> 这个DnsUB……
<onlylove_> 诶，不说了
<wtm_iphone> http://www.rt.com/news/311505-china-officer-rescues-baby/ ##British里slidercrank发给我的留言
<lainme> onlylove_: 就是毅力菌马甲N号
<onlylove_> lainme: 毅力菌马甲这次不换马甲了
<lainme> onlylove_: 大概是因为版主都不管他了
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • fglrx + gnome shell，现在有解决方案了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472049 两年前装机就发现fglrx和gnome shell无法共存，刚才试了一下，还是不行，登录直接"Oops, Something went wrong!" 看了Debian Jessie的Releease Note，说是fglrx不支持EGL所致。 难道还没有办法吗？ z
<^k^>  ─> z: vickycq — 2015-08-05 18:30
<onlylove> 为毛总是想右击桌面开xterm啊，我现在在用Windows啊！
<wtm_iphone> .我老是想ctrl+alt+T
<lainme> onlylove: 弄cygwin
<wtm_iphone> :P
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，windows server慢的要死要死的
<wtm_iphone> 我最喜欢ctrl+alt+F1呵呵
<onlylove> lainme: cygwin不行啊，我要操作的是在server上的windows server啊
<onlylove> windows server干什么都慢吞吞的
<onlylove> 启动tomcat都慢的要死要死
<onlylove> 我怀疑是公司server资源不够
<wtm_iphone> .ping
<hacker_> 要下班了，各位bye
<wtm_iphone>  
<tracyone> 有人
<tracyone> 会在github上用hexo搭建博客网站不
<tracyone> 问个问题
<tracyone> 为毛执行hexo g和hexo d之后好像之前自己手动的commit的都消失了...
<tracyone> 比如说我添加了CNAME文件....并且push上去了，在网页里面也确认这个文件存在了,,,后来改了hexo主题的配置，然后执行hexo g和hexo d结果..莫名其妙那个文件就消失了，而且commit也消失了..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 失恋 : 一个失恋的男子,对朋友大吐苦水: "女人是天底下最坏的东西,她们的心肠就是毒药,我劝你不要接近女人。" 过了几天,朋友看到他与一名女子状态极亲昵,于是问他: "你怎么又和女人在一起,她们不是毒药吗?" "是啊！你有所不知！ "男子说:"自从失恋之后,我就
<^k^>  ─> 很悲观,一直想服毒自杀。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 修改开机等待时间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472050 14.04默认等待时间太久了，请问如何修改？ zz: 幽悠a — 2015-08-05 20:37
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • visudo求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472052 使用visudo命令在 visudoers中添加一行 userename ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL 理论上sudo apt-get update 就不需要输入密码了？可是实际上还是要我输入密码 是什么原因 多谢各位了 zz: codergma — 2015-08-05 21:11
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 触摸板用不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472054 早上还好好的，晚上回家开机触摸板就用不了。现象是可以点击，但是不能移动，设备在“鼠标设置”里面可以识别出标准鼠标和触摸板，但是用不了。 然后从网上找了方法： Code: sudo modprobe -r psmouse sudo m
<^k^>  ─> odprobe psmouse proto=imps 这下可以用了，但是问题很多，不能双指滚动，有时候触摸板会很卡 …
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  10:29
<wtm_iphone> hi
<sulit> 有谁在x240上装freebsd吗？
<wtm_iphone> 额
<ustelneter> hi
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> ustelneter:点点点.  10:30
<sulit> 网上好
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  10:30
<wtm_iphone> :P
<ustelneter> 点点点
<ustelneter> ？
<wtm_iphone> hi
<wtm_iphone> 为啥这bot忽略我？
<ustelneter> ...
<wtm_iphone> ubrl总是不管我
<wtm_iphone> hi
<sulit> 长的丑的，自动忽略
<wtm_iphone> 。尼玛
<sulit> 你改名叫luobo试试
<wtm_iphone> 萝卜。……
<luobo> Hi
<ubrl> luobo:点点点.  10:33
<sulit> 看看
<wtm_iphone> .
<wtm_iphone> Cao
<wtm_iphone> Wtf
<wtm_iphone> Hi
<wtm_iphone> .
<sulit> 悲剧啊
<sulit> 你玩freebsd吗？
<wtm_iphone> 不玩 我只搞ubuntu
<wtm_iphone> ｕｂｕｎｔｕ 圆角字符
<sulit> wtm_iphone: 好吧
<wtm_iphone> 现在准备卸载x，把自己的tty搞得漂漂亮亮的，顺便加背景图片
<Freebuilder> 然并无卵
<wtm_iphone> Tty中文输入 <斜眼笑>
<Freebuilder> 想要 tty 漂亮的，先卸载 console-setup，换 kbd console-data 吧
<wtm_iphone> 啥
<wtm_iphone> 教我
<wtm_iphone> 我在用fbterm模拟
<Freebuilder> 如果你连 kbd 都不知道，谈何折腾 tty？
<wtm_iphone> 不晓得
<Freebuilder> 谷歌
<wtm_iphone> 翻墙啊 翻不过去
<Freebuilder> bing
<wtm_iphone> Kbd, keyboard? 23333
<Freebuilder> 搜狐
<Freebuilder> 搜狗
<Freebuilder> 搜猫
<Freebuilder> 搜熊
<wtm_iphone> 搜shabi
<Freebuilder> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/kbd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Debian -- Details of package kbd in jessie
<wtm_iphone> 搜大水笔
<wtm_iphone> :P
<wtm_iphone> 是个console自定义器？
<wtm_iphone> 操作console窗口大小，模拟器啊……
<Freebuilder> 字体
<Freebuilder> 键盘
<Freebuilder> DPMS
<wtm_iphone> fbterm都行……
<wtm_iphone> dpms是啥
<Freebuilder> 关闭显示器，节能
<wtm_iphone> 都行
<wtm_iphone> 还能fcitx瞬间秒杀全场
<Freebuilder> 不过屏保要用另外的软件
<wtm_iphone> 我喜欢aafire或者cmatrix
<Freebuilder> 喝点酒，睡觉，晚安！
<wtm_iphone> 。晚安 对了给推荐几个framebuffer程序呗
<wtm_iphone> 喂 喝酒去啦
<wtm_iphone> 晚安吧
<ustelneter> 如何注册自己的专有id 别人不能用
<zhicheng> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<ubrl> zhicheng: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<ustelneter> 谢谢
<zhicheng> 送一些技术图，主要是编程方面的，看清规则之后欢迎领走〜  https://www.textarea.com/zhicheng/songshu-jihua-disiji-you-100-yuben-yi-jishu-shu-weizhu-18/
<ubrl> zhicheng: ⇪ 送书计划第四季，有100余本，以技术书为主
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 升级win10了么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-06
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<wtm_iphone> 拜什么鬼拜有啥用壕
<wtm_iphone> 什么鬼
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<wtm_iphone> 啥鬼
<wtm_iphone> -help
<wtm_iphone> .help
<wtm_iphone> !help
<wtm_iphone> @help
<wtm_iphone> ^k^: help
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 噪音影响 : 指挥中心:我是指挥中心,请你迅速爬升到4000英尺高度,减少对地面的噪音影响,完毕。飞行员:我是阿尔法秃鹰号,接受指令,现在开始爬升。但是在3000英尺高度,对地面不应该有噪音影响,请你说明原因,完毕。 指挥中心:我是指挥中心,一枚导弹正从3000英尺高
<^k^>  ─> 度向你飞来,不管你在4000英尺高度是否能避开它,都将确保对地面没有噪音影响,完毕。
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<wtm_iphone> 拜你好
<wtm_iphone> 拜神马
<wtm_iphone> 发现我的nick被永久忽略了
<wtm_iphone> 为啥……
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • dell xps13 装14.04 触摸版 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472057 dell xps13 装14.04 触摸版 用着用着经常会卡一下， 请问是驱动问题吗 zz: 王希尔 — 2015-08-06 9:17
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<wtm_iphone> 。
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜 clear
<^k^> wtm_iphone, 以前有个bot叫iphone, 所以就加了忽略名单
<wtm_iphone> .
<wtm_iphone> 踩
<wtm_iphone> 操+踩
<huntxu> ^k^: 拜clear
<wtm_iph-one> 拜怎么用
<wtm_iph-one> 拜怎么用壕
<iIlL10Oo> wtm_iphone 不需要使用，全自动
<wtm_iphone> 你还是换个经典套路把，看起来没管理员理你
<wtm_iphone> 发错了。。。
<wtm_iphone> hi
<wtm_iphone> bot忽略吊炸天！
<wtm-asd> Hi
<wtm-asd> Hi
<ubrl> wtm-asd:点点点.  21:41
<wtm-asd> ...
<ubrl> wtm-asd:点点点.  21:41
<wtm-asd> Ok!
<wtm_iphone> Hi
<wtm_iphone> Hi
<wtm_iphone> 忽略phone关键字……
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<yunfan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/417855.htm  看这个分析  貌似win的android兼容层是类似docker那种半虚拟
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Windows 10手机ROM解包：完整Android 4.4可直接运行apk_Windows 10_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu,拜clear
<^k^> ok clear .
<yunfan_> onlylove: 贵国军队谁管这个啊  还不是要自己适应 不过话说枪分左右手么
<onlylove> yunfan_: 分
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过貌似国内有点麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan_: 因为据说目前九五步枪，只能右手拿
<onlylove> yunfan_: 当然，仅仅是据说，因为我是听当兵的说，有左手枪械的
<onlylove> yunfan_: http://war.163.com/11/0328/11/707RNFJI00011MTO.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 解放军改善人机工程为左撇子士兵打造专用枪_网易新闻中心
<ishamo> 求推荐ubuntu下面画流程图的软件.
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，网站ping不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472061 ？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-06 10:27
<onlylove> yunfan_: 如果你玩你那射击游戏，看看能不能切换左右手，我记得CS好像可以，而且AUG应该可以互换
<yunfan_> onlylove: 问题是我看枪造得都是对称的 哪里分什么左右
<onlylove> yunfan_: 枪是对称的，问题是子弹打掉以后弹壳从哪扔出来
 * BuMangHuo 被队友卖了
<BuMangHuo> 改一个 10 行代码的接口丫能搞三天还出好几个错误，人才
<wtm_iphone> 。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好事啊
<wtm_iphone> :P
<wtm_iphone> 不如我小学森
<onlylove> wtm_iphone: 切，你以为10行代码好玩？没上下文，你知道它作甚的，而且如果是10行lisp或者perl,玩死你
<wtm_iphone> 好吧
<wtm_iphone> 只会改c 因为c简单
<onlylove> wtm_iphone: java也可以的，我改了这么久，发现java 10行写不了多少东西
<wtm_iphone> 除非你一直不换行（呵呵了）
<wtm_iphone> 啊啊啊啊啊啊##topchat加密码了啊 死人啦
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/64908/android-stagefright
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 面对史上最严重漏洞，Google 对 Android 采取了新措施，但是…… - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 智能机真不省心
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何把硬盘挂载为usr  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472062 在安装的时候空出了一块硬盘挂载为usr。却发现漏了。现在想把它改为usr，怎么操作 zz: 幽悠a — 2015-08-06 10:56
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45033
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 马来西亚确认飞机残骸属于MH370
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 着还好事呢
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这还好事呢，坑惨我了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 猪队友嘛……
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 请教Lubuntu的锁屏命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472064 首先, 我的电脑能锁屏 其次, 我想设置成Windows一样用`Win+L`锁屏 最后, 这就需要知道锁屏命令, 查了一下资料, 网上常见的锁屏命令是: `xscreensaver-command -lock` 和 `slock` Lubuntu默认都没有安装, 那么问题来了
<^k^>  ─> : Lubuntu自己锁屏的时候执行的什么命令? zz: Sebastiane — 2015-08-06 11:43
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教Lubuntu的锁屏命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472065 首先, 我的电脑能锁屏 其次, 我想设置成Windows一样用`Win+L`锁屏 最后, 这就需要知道锁屏命令, 查了一下资料, 网上常见的锁屏命令是: `xscreensaver-command -lock` 和 `slock` Lubuntu默认都没有安装, 那么问题来
<^k^>  ─> 了: Lubuntu自己锁屏的时候执行的什么命令? zz: Sebastiane — 2015-08-06 11:47
<onlylove> 我又忘了打包系统的命令了！
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这么说倒是  我以前没注意弹壳从哪里扔的问题
<yunfan_> onlylove: 而且弹壳烫手 还真不能将就
<archonarm> yunfan_: happyaron 在手机上用过otg线没？ 手机otg线外接键盘，开始能用，20秒后就断是咋回事？
<Freebuilder> 其实我需要的是按字母顺序排的键盘，什么 qwerty、dvorak 都不靠谱
<archonarm> Freebuilder: usb 2.0的输出电压和电流是多少
<Freebuilder> +5V
<Freebuilder> 電流由負載決定
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】关于修改调换Ctrl和caps的映射的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472066 关于这个问题，我搜了好长时间，然后发现了一个看似特别靠谱的方案： Code: dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options "['ctrl:swapcaps']" 而且说是立即生效。。 然而，并没有什
<^k^>  ─> 么卵用啊！caps还是大写开关键啊！Ctrl还是Ctrl啊！！ 谁能告诉我为毛。。。 话说我是Ub …
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 比如我的u盘 键盘接笔记本上，那个口是5v,电流不确定？
<Freebuilder> 不確定
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 我现在有个5v 300ma的充电器头，如果给u盘或键盘供电不知道会不会出现问题
<Freebuilder> USB 標準是 +5V 恆壓輸出，電流由負載決定
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 我现在想手机外接otg连键盘，但是这个手机otg连键盘后，只有20秒能用，20秒后自动断电不在输出
<Freebuilder> 充電器那是最大輸出電流，即 300mA 之內，可保證 +5V 恆壓
<archonarm> 所以我想给键盘供电，但又不知道电流多少
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 所以我想这个300mA会不会把键盘烧了
<Freebuilder> 電腦 USB 標準是 +5V 500mA
<Freebuilder> 帶鍵盤是沒問題的
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 依赖关系问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472068 刚刚安装了个DEBIAN 8.1 X64位新系统。但是一个软件都没有安装成功，都出现依赖问题，求解决之道 安装谷歌浏览器，傲游浏览器，搜狗拼音和下面的 crossover 都出现依赖问题。我原来用过一段时间7的版本貌似
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 键盘的背面写着rating 5v---100mA...
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 鼠标也是5v 100mA... 这样用300mA的充电器头供电会没问题吗？
<archonarm> usb 2.0为啥不恒流呀，搞得我现在接东西麻烦
<Freebuilder> archonarm, 什麼負載是恆流的？
<Freebuilder> 你先搞清楚基本知識
<Niac> 第三天了 bug还没解决
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 我物理知识还给中学老师了
<Freebuilder> archonarm, 洗洗睡吧
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 我就记得用一个5v 500mA的充电器头把一个mp4的电池给冲坏了，那个mp4的充电器头是5v 300mA的
<Freebuilder> 充電器不好，輸出電壓超標
<Freebuilder> 或，mp4 太差
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 不会呀，换了好几个5v 500mA的都把电池冲坏了，最后换了个5v 300mA的就没事了
<Freebuilder> 幾個都差
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 比如手机吧，一般是5v 1A,如果你用5v 2A的冲，是冲的比较快，可是更容易烧坏了
<Freebuilder> 未見
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 会不会是电池受不了2A的电流
<Freebuilder> 電壓、
<Freebuilder> 電壓
<Freebuilder> 電壓不超標，電流怎麼超標？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472069 我电脑上之前安装的是 Win7 和 Ubuntu的双系统，但是后来不小心导致Ubuntu出了问题一直启动不了，我想把双系统下的Ubuntu重新装一下，用最新的15.04，请问该怎么安装？安装过程中该怎么选择？ zz: w591964
<^k^>  ─> 454 — 2015-08-06 13:29
<Freebuilder> 爬得不夠高，怎麼能摔死！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu内核问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472070 我的UbuntuKylin14.04在硬的工程中把正在用的内核给误删了，导致系统启动不了，请问有没有办法直接修复？ zz: w591964454 — 2015-08-06 13:31
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有消息没?
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 那为啥还有5v 1A和2A的不同充电器
<Freebuilder> 那是最大輸出電流
<Freebuilder> 最大
<Freebuilder> 最大
<Freebuilder> 最大
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 那2A的充电比1A的充电，电池坏的更快，有何种解释？
<Freebuilder> 充電器不好
<Freebuilder> 不信你可測帶負載的端電壓
<Freebuilder> 不信你可測負載的端電壓
<Freebuilder> 體積小的充電器不要指望能有多好
<Freebuilder> 那種調節範圍非常有限，搞不好就輸出電壓超標
<Higanbana> 好.
<archonarm> Freebuilder: 好吧，所以我用dc 5v 300mA的充电器给 rating 5v -... 100mA的键盘供电是不会烧坏键盘的对吧？
<archonarm> 或者u盘
 * iMadper|NotHappy clion 1.1EAP出来了... 可惜还是没有kernel的支持...
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有线网卡总显示线缆被拔出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472071 dell 640m 无线网卡能用，有线网卡总显示线缆被拔出 以前windows系统可用。现在的系统是32位Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS zz: afst37 — 2015-08-06 14:00
<yunfan_> archonarm: gujidianli估计电力不足
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 求绘图软件安装包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472072 求绘图软件安装包，只要具有简单的绘图、擦除更能即可，希望大家能够推荐，谢谢！ zz: hot_blood2001 — 2015-08-06 14:00
<archonarm> yunfan_: 手机电池是满的，插上otg外接键盘鼠标都能用，就是30秒左右就自动断了
<yunfan_> archonarm:  可能有省电管理的工具把你后台那个daemon进程给杀了
<archonarm> yunfan_: 手机说明上好像写不支持otg,但是插上竟然能用
<BuMangHuo> gmail 发出去的邮件被拆得真漂亮
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 折行了?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 折了好多
<BuMangHuo> 为啥要这样
 * QiongMangHuo 客户端路过
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: gmail两大烂点之一
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 另一大烂点是啥
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搜索功能太烂, 烂的不忍直视
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你在 mutt 里面搜索？ 好不了多少吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好太多, 起码可以搜索自定义header
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<nyfair> 哎哟我勒个去，ffmpeg大佬star我了
<nyfair> 然并卵
<Mark24> 给链接，我去follow
<Mark24> :-D
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我!
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你这样真的合适么(#‵′)凸
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 人穷志短
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛姐求包养
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 噹噹哥哥求包养
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 泥奏凯
<iMadper|NotHappy> QiongMangHuo: 噹噹哥哥求包养
<iMadper|NotHappy> kandu: 泥奏凯
<iMadper|NotHappy> kandu: 噹噹哥哥是我的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NotHappy: 泥奏凯
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2075376 腐国小萝莉不错
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 【BBC】我们的孩子足够坚强吗？中式学校 E01【YYeTs】 中英字幕 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于plymouth的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472074 最近在研究plymouth开机动画，遇到下面两个问题： 1、plymouth的.script脚本是什么语言，使用到的图形库有哪些，有哪些接口函数 2、有没有什么方法可以知道系统开机所用的时间和当前的进度 3、plymouth能否
<^k^>  ─> 实现图形的三维立体旋转 zz: 217小月月坑 — 2015-08-06 14:47
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 人穷鸡断
<yunfan_> kandu: 最近进山了 ？
<QiongMangHuo> Ulf 是哪国人名?
<kandu> yunfan_: 刚回来
<wtm_iphone>  
<onlylove> kandu: 挖到人参了？
<wtm_iphone> :P
<wtm_iphone> \ö/
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: momo
<kandu> onlylove: 不是，今年雨水太多，没好茶。去潮汕讨了点样品茶回来
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 泥奏凯
<onlylove> kandu: 狮峰么，求赠送
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 能人去采茶了？　来点儿？
<kandu> onlylove: 。。不是龙井啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 现在过时候了
<kandu> onlylove: 凤凰山和武夷山的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 你最近还没空去采办茶叶啊
<onlylove> kandu: 你不是在杭州么，
<onlylove> kandu: 武夷山啊……我对那的没兴趣
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 来不了啊，没得喝才去讨样品茶的。样品，就那么一点点
<iMadper|NoHurry> kandu: 潮汕种茶的多吗?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 下面评论真热闹
<wtm_iphone> .
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 其实我只是听听英音
<kandu> iMadper|NoHurry: 潮州凤凰山有一点。然后泉州的安溪县有点。然后再被的武夷山，毛茶经常运到潮汕加工
<wtm_iphone> 闲聊啊
<kandu> iMadper|NoHurry: s/再被/再北
<iMadper|NoHurry> kandu: 哦.
<onlylove> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02yvygk
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  BBC Two - Are Our Kids Tough Enough? Chinese School, Episode 2, Swim, Swam and Swum - Grammar in the Chinese School
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 第二集
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/616065
<ubrl> iMadper|NoHurry: ⇪ 创新SOUND BLASTER ROAR SR20A 声霸锣 发烧级蓝牙音箱 839元_易迅网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: 1代啊
<BuMangHuo> 价钱也没便宜多少
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: 是啊. \
<BuMangHuo> 而且，这不是要等今天下午才能看看能不能买起么...
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: 2代买不到洒
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: 日淘啊
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: .
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 再等等
 * iMadper|NoHurry youtube新的播放页面真不错啊
<BuMangHuo> 不过蓝牙耳机/音箱好像都有底噪的样子
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: 不一定吧. 又不是模拟信号.
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: 不过蓝牙的, 都没在音质上用心.
<BuMangHuo> 捉急啊，快快定下来
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 底噪，耳朵好灵
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 非常大
<iMadper|NoHurry> onlylove: 你听力退化太严重了吧...
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我现在手头的个蓝牙耳机的底噪非常明显
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这又不是玄学
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我迄今为止没体验过底噪，或者说不知道啥是底噪
<iMadper|NoHurry> onlylove: 不过确实, 我们这边有几个板子噪音很大, 我们组年纪大的就听不到, 年轻的几个人都听得到并且觉得吵.
<BuMangHuo> ……………………
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我错了
 * iMadper|NoHurry 而且这个分类方法, 把 QiongMangHuo 给分类到年轻一拨了. 
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 年轻当当好
<onlylove> 只能证明大概我环境噪音比较大，然后就听不到所谓底噪
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 拜年轻当当
<onlylove> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1185450908
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 关于笔记本的底噪究竟是怎么回事？_耳机吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> 这种现象我没遇到过
<kandu> onlylove: 你要狮峰的话，杨公堤那边的卧龙居不错。老板娘姓王
<onlylove> kandu: 喵咪咪的，我在帝都啊！
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 前段时候有人送当当壕大红袍啊。向当当壕要才好么。
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 正在某之
<onlylove> iMadper|NoHurry: 嗯，看到有解释说，设备灵敏才能听出，我没那么好的东西,看了你们真壕 cc BuMangHuo QiongMangHuo
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware虚拟网络恢复默认设置后ubuntu14中无网络标志  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472076 我的是XP系统用VMware11.0虚拟机+ubuntu14.04，做联网设置时把虚拟网络编辑器恢复默认设置了，再进ubuntu时发现桌面又上角的网络标志没有了，我到系统设置中network提示错
<^k^>  ─> 误信息The system network services are not compatible with this version. zz: ubu0452 — 2015-08-06 15:13
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 蓝牙的底噪不用设备灵敏，耳朵没问题就行
<onlylove> 只能怪耳机太灵敏，音源设备从供电到屏蔽没做好，换好设备或换高阻低敏耳机
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我的设备就是耳朵
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没用过蓝牙，不知道啥感觉
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 拜金耳朵壕当当
<good00> 噗噗 好环保的设备
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 也有可能是我的脑放的参数没有调对
<onlylove> 检测MP3底噪，一般方法是在夜晚等比较安静的环境中戴上耳机，播放音乐文件并且把音量调到尽量小（一般为音量1，或刚好能够出现音乐声音为止），可以听到细微的沙沙声，这就是底噪。
<onlylove> 这太难了
<onlylove> 你们有钱人的生活真的好困扰啊
<Niac> 电流声算底噪不
<onlylove> 等今晚上有空试试去……
<onlylove> 丫丫的一篇产品软文还要收钱
<iIlL10Oo> 换耳机就解决了
<onlylove> http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1401608
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛
<iIlL10Oo> 松下的耳机不错
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 嗯，确实换耳机就好了，便宜耳机没高端耳机那么多事
<onlylove> 换上30块的垃圾耳机  底噪就消失了  一换上CKS90  又有了
<iIlL10Oo> 以前官方的耳机有电流声，换了松下的就没了。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你没必要这样一直黑，反复黑
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 不过他们刚才讨论的是蓝牙
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我TM有必要黑么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 说了，底噪又不是玄学，谁都能听到
<iIlL10Oo> 蓝牙不懂
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你看人坛子里的人说的，换烂耳机没了，换高档货有了
<iIlL10Oo> 我用有线
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 哦那是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不过没了的同时，把很多想要听到的声音也没了
<iIlL10Oo> 松下 RP-HJE125耳塞
<iIlL10Oo> 97db/mW , 10-24kHz
<iIlL10Oo> 16(Ohm)/1kHz
<kandu> onlylove: 那就自己想办法咯。她在狮峰，梅家坞都有茶山，所以不同档次都可选。比那些二道贩子可放心多了
<iIlL10Oo> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41011614575&spm=a1z09.2.9.168.isoqRG&_u=6l54opcca4
<ubrl> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Panasonic/松下 RP-HJE125耳塞式入耳式耳机重低音手机电脑耳机潮-tmall.com天猫
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 我在帝都 办个p啊 等我回去给你看下超市的茶叶价格清单 然后你选几种 我给你每样都买个一两
<BuMangHuo> ...
<iMadper|NoHurry> onlylove: 穷人才用高灵敏度的耳机. 高阻低敏都是有钱人玩的.
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我刚才去招商办了个网银 他们的ukey还带键盘的 挺不错 不知道这种东西里头是什么芯片
<iMadper|NoHurry> onlylove: 地摊货, 十块钱的, 绝对是低阻高敏的.
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 不好, 太大, 跟个遥控器似的
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 看你做什么 我以前好像看过有那种手机造型是这种
<iMadper|NoHurry> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3949616356?see_lz=1  <- 羡慕啊.
<ubrl> iMadper|NoHurry: ⇪ 【茶茶】吐槽向，这次加了一根针！INTEL 6700K解禁评测直播_显卡吧_百度贴吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: 显卡吧......
<iMadper|NoHurry> QiongMangHuo: 恩.
<iMadper|NoHurry> QiongMangHuo: 我胆子大, 定力足.
<iMadper|NoHurry> QiongMangHuo: 卡吧, chh都敢看.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 泥奏凯
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 求送大红袍
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来拿
<iMadper|NoHurry> 破马呢???
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuounhappy: 这还不到四点呢啊
<BuMangHuounhappy> iMadper|NoHurry: 对啊，这么慢
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14中无网络标志，报错系统网络与此版本不兼容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472077 我的是XP系统用VMware11.0虚拟机+ubuntu14.04，做联网设置时把虚拟网络编辑器恢复默认设置了，再进ubuntu时发现桌面又上角的网络标志没有了，我到系统设置中network提示错误
<^k^>  ─> 信息The system network services are not compatible with this version. zz: ubu0452 — 2015-08-06 15:49
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: iMadper|NoHurry 卡巴的人可能没见过大场面 如果xiangfu还在 叫他去卡巴教他们坐人
 * QiongMangHuo 出CubieBoard 一代, 送ttl串口线~
<yunfan_> 确定xiangfu不在  额
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 20包邮 不能再多了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 泥奏凯
 * QiongMangHuo 出CubieBoard 一代, 送ttl串口线~
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 那再给你加5快？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 泥奏凯
<yunfan_> 让我付快递好了
<BuMangHuounhappy> QiongMangHuo: 求送
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuounhappy: 150
<BuMangHuounhappy> QiongMangHuo | BuMangHuounhappy: 来拿
 * QiongMangHuo mailing HR
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 15块，不能再多了
<yunfan_> BuMangHuounhappy: do现在新开户邀请送多少钱 ？
<BuMangHuounhappy> yunfan_: 不知道啊
<BuMangHuounhappy> QiongMangHuo: yo?
<yunfan_> BuMangHuounhappy: 你不是经常搞邀请么
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simple Cloud Infrastructure for Developers | DigitalOcean
<BuMangHuounhappy> yunfan_: 我就邀请了俩人
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 20$, 直接注册的话就是0, 邀请的话就是20$
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 哼 我自己邀请人 自己赚钱
<BuMangHuounhappy> QiongMangHuo: hr 不是地铁罢工了不上班么
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不错 我邀请朋友来注册5刀的那种
<BuMangHuounhappy> ....
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: do抓得很严, 检测到多账户就封封封
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不是多账户啊 是真的邀请人啊
<yunfan_> 我朋友说给我5刀一个月 一起用我的那个vps翻墙
 * iMadper|NoHurry 赚了DO 175刀了
<yunfan_> 我说还不如用来买个单独的 两个一起用
<QiongMangHuo>  Amount that has already been applied to your account. $50.00
<BuMangHuounhappy> iMadper|NoHurry: 壕...
<BuMangHuounhappy> QiongMangHuo: 壕...
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuounhappy: do给学生100刀, 黑五50刀啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuounhappy: 而且不是credits 是paypal~
<BuMangHuounhappy> ...
 * iMadper|NoHurry do里只有55刀了...
<iMadper|NoHurry> 还有一年就要自己付费了啊...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: ... ...
<BuMangHuounhappy> 等到了个账单邮件我擦...
 * BuMangHuounhappy 单反钱这个月终于还清了
<cherrot> BuMangHuounhappy, 壕 包养我
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 你住着 4300 一个月的公寓
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 你用着全副单反
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 你摸着 hhkb
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 你操着 mbp
<cherrot> BuMangHuounhappy, 卧槽  匿了 。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuounhappy, 麻痹然而我没有妹纸
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 说的好像谁有妹子一样
<cherrot> BuMangHuounhappy, 哦 你的都是py。。
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 而且妹子费心费力的
<BuMangHuounhappy> cherrot: 有单反好玩么
<iMadper|NoHurry> BuMangHuounhappy: 有.
<yunfan_> cherrot: 靠 这么贵的公寓 你不如住酒店 真是
<yunfan_> 住酒店刷信用卡 一年就有几万的消费积分了
<BuMangHuounhappy> yunfan_: 比酒店稍微便宜一点儿吧
<iMadper|NoHurry> yunfan_: 酒店4300一个月的得多破啊
<yunfan_> BuMangHuounhappy: it depends 长租会便宜不少的
<yunfan_> iMadper|NoHurry: 之前我嫂子在魔都就是在我哥单位附近租个酒店 2k样子还不错
<BuMangHuounhappy> yunfan_: 不太清楚
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: BuMangHuounhappy yunfan_ http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/7cf283e9gw1eusn14xqhag20cs06pwrg.gif
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper|NoHurry> QiongMangHuo: 不够魔性
<BuMangHuounhappy> ...
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 额 那个下水道不科学啊 好像天朝的那种假下水道 怎么手伸进去一点就能掏出东西来
<nyfair> 2k酒店租一月？
<BuMangHuounhappy> 2k 就是如家一月我也住
<eexpress> 有地下室等你住。68一天的。
<eexpress> 北方的没服务意识，长租的，优惠很少。
<BuMangHuounhappy> 主要是人不缺短租的吧
<BuMangHuounhappy> 服务哪里都能和东莞比嘛
<nyfair> BuMangHuounhappy: 老司机老司机，我也要玩
<BuMangHuounhappy> nyfair: 你回来开好呗
<cherrot> yunfan_, 3400   上哪找酒店去
<yunfan_> https://codecombat.com/play  这个碉堡 可惜我以前提过这想法
<ubrl> yunfan_: ⇪ CodeCombat - Learn how to code by playing a game
<yunfan_> cherrot: 嗯？
<nyfair> yunfan_: cool, let's play together
<nyfair> yunfan_: lao si ji dai dai wo
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan **oz< 5]*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<BuMangHuo> nnd
<nyfair> na ni ko re
<nyfair> ba ka ba ka
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<cherrot> nyfair, lol~
<cherrot> no zuo no die
<cherrot> 哎我不会被警告唉
<cherrot> na zuo na dai
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *9PCN@'0*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
 * cherrot 懂了。。
<yunfan_> nyfair: 但是我觉得语言选用forth比较好 因为游戏里可以把代码看成咒语  传统编程语言的那些语法不适合咒语化 但是forth除外
<yunfan_> alvin_rxg: ni suan laoji?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *:-7sy:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<yunfan_> ni zai fa wo kankan?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<yunfan_> ni zai fa wo kankan?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 300 sec.
<yunfan_> ni zai fa wo kankan?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 300 sec.
<yunfan_> ni zai fa wo kankan?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<yunfan_> ni zai fa wo kankan?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan_: 你已经被踢出频道了，阿门
<yunfan_> nali you ?
<yunfan_> lol
<Mark24> 是不是加了被踢出，自动加入的功能，:-DD
<yunfan_> 小伎俩还想忽悠我
<yunfan_> 有事有 但是被踢出有提示的
<cherrot> jing ran shi jia de ..
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *i")5}*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<cherrot> na wo ye shi shi
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<cherrot> ni ti wo shi shi
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] 第 3 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 3/5. reset in 300 sec.
<cherrot> lai ya bao bei
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] 第 4 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 4/5. reset in 300 sec.
<cherrot> wo jiu zuo si le
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: [自動] 第 5 次警告！ 再一次警告將踢出頻道！ ONE more to be KICKED
<cherrot> ha ha
<cherrot> zhi lao hu ..
<Mark24> 原来是酱紫的
<cherrot> 嗯嗯 不玩了
<nyfair> 什么鬼
<yunfan_> cherrot: 你看 我是第一个吃螃蟹的 你们就怕了
<cherrot> yunfan_, lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 真情假意 : 一对夫妻正在海滩上晒干鱼,太太看见一个穿三点式泳衣的 女郎站在滩头搔首弄姿。 "喂,你看！ "她向丈夫叫道,"她和你崇拜的梦露一模一样。" 但丈夫并不理会,继续埋头干活儿。 "怎么?难道你真的一点都不感兴趣吗?"妻子诧异地问道。 "当然,"丈夫冷淡地
<^k^>  ─> 说,"她要是真和梦露一样,你是绝对不 会让我看的。"
<yunfan_> cherrot: 太容易上当
<nyfair> https://codecombat.com/play 这尼玛什么鬼
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ CodeCombat - Learn how to code by playing a game
<lainme> nyfair: 知道的有点晚
<iMadper|NoHurry> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/727927eejw1eusye5w61aj20nq0hsmzc.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 艹!!!!!
<nyfair> lainme: 这个不好玩啊，好好一个游戏，非要把移动和技能改成函数
<onlylove> cherrot: 第一个吃螃蟹的是l5e妹子，后来我和 alvin_rxg说了，然后就把kick去掉了 cc yunfan_
<cherrot> 北冥有鱼，其名为鲲，鲲之大，不知其几千里也，做烤鱼，能喂饱上万人。
<nyfair> 长亭外，古道边，芳草天
<onlylove> cherrot: 化而为鸟，其名为鹏，鹏之背，不知其几千里也，怒而飞，翼若垂天之云
<onlylove> cherrot: 还是烤鸡好点？
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛所言甚是
<iMadper|NoHurry> 化而为鸟，其名为鹏，鹏之背，不知其几千里也, 做烤翅, 也能喂饱上万人.
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，一周又过去了！
<nyfair> onlylove: 休假了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 没
<onlylove> nyfair: 我这周又什么没做
<iMadper|NoHurry> onlylove: 羡慕.
<onlylove> nyfair: 虚度光阴啊！我要追妹子去
<onlylove> iMadper|NoHurry: 你要知道我做的啥，就不羡慕了
<nyfair> onlylove: 陪我玩游戏
<onlylove> iMadper|NoHurry: 我不做事，是因为，客户的脚本不work
<onlylove> nyfair: 玩啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45042
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 韩国研究用声波将无人机从空中轰下来
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45043
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | RIAA称四分之三的盗版是通过BitTorrent软件，要求BitTorrent公司采取行动
<onlylove> iMadper|NoHurry: 你要补上翼若垂天之云，不然你烤的是背，不是翅
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 这么嗨
<BuMangHuo> 吃烤鱼呢啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper|NoHurry: 还不下班
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 话说，你欠当当多少大腰子
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不欠啊
<NWMonster1> 这个韩国用声波打下无人机的。。。不是在国内mosec上讲过了吗
<NWMonster1> 烂的一逼
<jian> ／ｔｏｐｉｃ
<wtm_iphone> 全角字符爽吧
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  08:16
<wtm_iphone> Test
<wtm_iphone> 屏蔽你妹啊
<ubrl> wtm_iphone:点点点.  08:43
<wtm_iphone> 哇屏蔽解除 爽
<ustelneter> 安装modsecurity 一直显示Forbidden 如何解决？谢谢
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Personal 16.04 已經孵出成形  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472078 參閱 1. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-p ... 8464.shtml Ubuntu Personal Will Have Unity 8 and Mir by Default and Will Run X Legacy Apps 2. http://www.olli-ries.com/t-242d/ Ubuntu Personal 1+1=2, Snappy + Ubuntu = “Snappy” Ubuntu Personal
<^k^>  ─> zz: poloshiao — 2015-08-06 21:11
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 很奇怪的死机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472079 出去旅游10天没宠信我的机器，回来就给我脸色看。 我就开了个chrome，大概8个窗口，经常突然就僵住，然后就黑屏，跳几个错误出来，看不懂，特来求助。 帮忙分析下是什么情况？ 看了下是CHROME，联想
<Mark24> #v2ex.com 欢迎大家来隔壁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 升级windows 10了恶魔
<Guest84850> 有人吗？
<Guest84850> 帮我看看问题
<ubrl> Guest84850:点点点.  11:30
<jackness> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  11:30
<jackness> gebjgd: 你在吗？
<jackness> gebjgd: 帮我看看错误啊
<gebjgd> jackness, è´´
<jackness> gebjgd: 贴什么  我发到论坛了
<gebjgd> 给链接啊
<jackness> gebjgd: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=472081
<gebjgd> jackness, 不给链接怎么看
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 invalid byte sequence in UTF-8
<jackness> gebjgd: 发连接了
<gebjgd> jackness, 重装
<gebjgd> jackness, 反正是虚拟机
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。
<jackness> gebjgd: 好吧
<jackness> gebjgd: 你下班没有啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, 这2周休假 在家休息
<jackness> gebjgd: 这么爽啊，你还在美国啊？
<jackness> gebjgd: 真羡慕你啊
<gebjgd> jackness, 美国没有这么多假期
<gebjgd> jackness, 显然不是美国
<jackness> gebjgd: 那你是在哪里呢？这么多的假期
<jackness1> ge
<jackness1> gebjgd: 你在忙什么呢？
<gebjgd> jackness, 休假  带孩子
<jackness1> gebjgd: 你都有孩子了啊，你多大啊？我86年的
<gebjgd> jackness1, 比你大
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉如何？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 界面不咋的，其他差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 速度呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟 8 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 10没有windows media center了 没法看dvb-t了
<alvin_rxg> vlc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 试过了看不了
<alvin_rxg> 那没戏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, windows media center可以看
<jackness> gebjgd: 你升级windows10了吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 只有台式机有win 升级了
<jackness> gebjgd: 为什么啊？我想升级
<jackness> gebjgd: 我是笔记本
<jackness> gebjgd: 为什么我的电脑还不提醒我更新啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, 我怎么知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在台式机升级了win10 没有了windows media center没法用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那卡费了  原装的软件搜不到台
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只能用新买的那个卡了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<jackness> gebjgd: 你现在是windows10吗？你不是linux用户吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, debian
<gebjgd> jackness, 都说了只有台式机双系统有个win10 跑steam
<jackness> gebjgd: 哦 台式机你装了双系统啊 windows10和ubuntu？
<gebjgd> jackness, debian 不用ubuntu
<gebjgd> jackness, 所有机器都是debian
<jackness> gebjgd: 那你怎么这么关心windows10啊？
<gebjgd> jackness, 因为那个电视卡
<gebjgd> jackness, 没有Linux驱动
<jackness> gebjgd: 电视卡？需要安装吗？不是linux用的把 应该是windows用的吧
<gebjgd> jackness, 有驱动 自然能哟给你
<gebjgd> jackness, 有驱动 自然能用 新买的卡就3.19内核随便跑
<jackness> ge
<jackness> gebjgd: 网上有的卖吗？
<jackness> gebjgd: 装上之后就可以看电视了吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 必然有  10年前就用了
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。发个链接我看看是什么东东
<gebjgd> jackness, dvb-t usb card google自己搜
<jackness> gebjgd: 好的 谢谢了 我睡觉去了
<jackness> gebjgd: 这个大陆有的买吗？
<jackness> gebjgd: 能看到全球的电视节目吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 去看什么是dvb-s
<jackness> gebjgd: 太掉了 可以看全世界的卫星电视
<gebjgd> jackness, 天朝不让装
<gebjgd> jackness, 需要那个接受器  白色的锅
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。。那家里还要接收器的吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 必然啊
<jackness> gebjgd: 不是光有电视卡就行了吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 去看什么是dvb-s
<jackness> gebjgd: DVB-S是一个缩写为“ 数字视频广播-卫星 ”; 它是原来的DVB标准的卫星电视和日期从1995年，它的第一个版本，而持续的发展，从1993年到1997年的第一个商业应用是由银河在澳大利亚，实现数字广播，卫星传送电视给公众。
<jackness> gebjgd: 我查过了
<alvin_rxg> 国内用 dvb s 的挺多啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 帝都不让装
<alvin_rxg> 光明正大的是不给，放房间里的有啊。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 除非房间能对到那个方向啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有方向限制
<alvin_rxg> 大部分都是向南的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本来想试试看在本子上装win的 但是风扇转的太猛
<alvin_rxg> xp 呗……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别别
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大不了卡费了  也不用win
<alvin_rxg> 怎么
<alvin_rxg> 那就别用啦……买个新的十几块钱啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买了  但是老的就只能听fm了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我总共有3个卡
<alvin_rxg> 好多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最早的那个坏了 后来买的是win only
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新买的才是3.19直接就能用
<alvin_rxg> dvbt2 啊，新东西啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新买的那个就是
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 使用chrome或者firefox全屏后ubuntu的侧边栏在最前面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472084 ubuntu14.4 使用compiz后出现了这个现象，不知道是那个特效引起的。不知道能不能解决 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-08-07 1:03
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-07
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04连接外显示屏的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472085 大家好！我使用hdmi线将ubuntu15.04和外显示屏连接起来，然后外显示屏会显示在笔记本显示屏的右边。我想只让外显示屏显示，让笔记本的显示屏关闭，可以吗？还有开机只启动外显示屏，
<^k^>  ─> 该怎么做呀？ zz: Zonzely — 2015-08-07 9:09
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<Mark24> 有谁知道当引用CSS，网络CDN和本地 都引用的时候，是根据书写顺序来，还是会优先线上，或者本地？
<jackness> hoxily_: 在干嘛呢？
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<jackness> 怎么没人聊天啦
<hoxily> jackness: 早上好
<jackness> hoxily_: 你也早上好 你忙什么呢？上班了吗？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/64950/amd-developing-linux-driver-program
<ubrl> ⇪ t: AMD 开发新 Linux 显卡驱动追赶英伟达 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> AMD个大渣渣，整天改来改去
<wtm_iphone> 。
<^k^> eexpss: 拜鸽子神
<wtm_iphone> …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 野味  :    甲、乙两个读书人要去应考。甲说:"我梦见一木冲天,这个兆头如何?"乙说:"一木冲天,那是个'未'字,恐怕不是什么好兆头。"接着说起自己的梦:"我梦见一雉贴天而飞,这肯定是文明之象,稳中无疑了。"甲摇头说:"雉,不过是野味（也未）而已。"
<BuMangHuo> 早啊
<onlylove_> eexpss: 拜鸽子神
<jackness> onlylove_: 你好啊，好久不聊了
<jusss> onlylove_: sb的win8，我啥也没开磁盘读写都搞到99百分比了
<jusss> 这尼玛什么傻逼系统
<jusss> 连游戏都打不开了caca
<jusss> 疯狂读写硬盘，擦
<hoxily_> jusss: 据说升级到windows10就不再有这个100%磁盘使用率的问题。
<onlylove_> jusss: 赶紧升级10吧
<jusss> hoxily_: onlylove_ 呵呵
<onlylove_> 为毛我那么羡慕openbsd的pf有流量整形功能，linux就还要再用tc
<jusss> hoxily_: onlylove_ 64bit的xp真的很差吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 算了，你去试试吧，我不拦着你
<jusss> onlylove_: 我想把win降级到xp 2k3
<jusss> onlylove_: 2k3 server版如何
<onlylove_> jusss: 还有，win8那个磁盘，貌似是known issue
<onlylove_> jusss: 2003不错
<onlylove_> jusss: 除了杀毒啥的不太好找
<jusss> onlylove_: 都已知道了还不修
<onlylove_> jusss: 修了你怎么升级！
<jusss> onlylove_: 这尼玛win8胆也忒肥了比arch还死的快呀
<onlylove_> jusss: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2136963477
<hoxily_> It's not a bug, It's a feature.
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 解决Win8磁盘占用100%“怪招”集合_windows8吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove_> 嗯，it
<onlylove_> it's a feature
<jusss> 呵呵
<jusss> onlylove_: 那我去装xp 32位算了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你看，这么多人都在忍受这个毛病
<jusss> onlylove_: 因为这个我无法玩游戏
<onlylove_> jusss: 我是说，你机器多大内存
<onlylove_> jusss: 玩啥游戏，win7挺好的
<jusss> onlylove_: 磁盘读写满了，游戏都打不开，dnf呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 那什么，xp现在开机也得500+内存，win7 800+你考虑下
<jusss> onlylove_: 反正都是32位游戏，我打算回归xp
<jusss> win7的superfetch不爽
<onlylove_> jusss: 当然，如果你机器就4G内存，那无所谓了
<jusss> onlylove_: 的确是4g内存
<onlylove_> jusss: 蠢，不爽可以关了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你用xp去吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 以前听不知道那个网上的2b说n卡没xp驱动，搞得我不敢装xp，今天一查人家n卡当然有xp驱动了
<onlylove_> jusss: n卡没有optimus的xp驱动
<onlylove_> jusss: 确实没有，如果你的卡比较新
<jusss> 笔记本装独享真是件最sb的事
<onlylove_> jusss: 如果是旧显卡，没准有
<onlylove_> jusss: 不不不，你应该说nvidia干了件蠢事
<hoxily_> dnf好玩吗？
<onlylove_> hoxily_: 不知道
<onlylove_> hoxily_: 其实网游没有单机好玩的，网游嘛，社交是最主要的
<hoxily_> 为什么不去玩lol？
<jusss> onlylove_: 帮我查下xp 32位的n卡驱动有没有optimus
<onlylove_> jusss: 查毛线，你去你笔记本官网搜驱动，多简单
<onlylove_> jusss: 显卡型号是啥？6开头的就别想了
<onlylove_> jusss: 789就更没戏了
<hoxily_> 网吧里一排的LOL
<jusss> onlylove_: geforce 610m
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45050
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 朝鲜创造自己的时区
<onlylove_> jusss: 别想了
<jusss> onlylove_: 查到了驱动没写optimus，win7的驱动支持optimus
<jusss> onlylove_: 能不能手动关了n卡
<jusss> onlylove_: 就像bbswitch
<onlylove_> jusss: http://www.geforce.cn/drivers/results/57645
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 驱动程序 | GeForce
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以在BIOS里面关掉，反正那显卡……
<onlylove_> jusss: nv官网说可以，你试试吧
<Guest1550> 怎样在irc新建一个聊天频道？
<hoxily_> Guest1550: 直接join一个没有人的频道。
<jusss> onlylove_: 没写optimus呀
<hoxily_> Guest1550: 比如 /j #hoxily  你就会发现你在 #hoxily 频道里了，并且你自己是OP
<onlylove_> jusss: 没写就没写吧，能用就行啦
<jusss> onlylove_: 那我装xp 32还是64 或者2k3 64
<onlylove_> jusss: 你随意，反正都一样
<jusss> onlylove_: 为啥没人用xp 64
<onlylove_> jusss: 因为没人用
<jusss> onlylove_: 原因
<onlylove_> jusss: 没人用
<onlylove_> jusss: 因为xp那个年代，内存没到4G，有能力上4G的，早就用vista或者7了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你想啊，01年的系统
<onlylove_> jusss: vista是07年出的样子？那时候内存才2G左右
<jusss> onlylove_: 唉，关键是后面的系统都是吃shit长大的呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 其实7比xp有很大进步的
<jusss> onlylove_: 像win8这种完全就是为了毁坏硬盘为目的系统呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以用10啊
<jusss> onlylove_: 7的stupidfetch我就不吐槽了，又一个吃shit的玩意
<jusss> onlylove_: 10还不知道又要去吃哪块的shit呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 你查下10的 known issue就好了
<onlylove_> jusss: 那些就够你喝一壶的，你还研究别的？
<onlylove_> jusss: 不过总体来说，比8好的样子
<jusss> onlylove_: 这不刚出吗，未知的还多着呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 其实我建议sp1再用
<jusss> onlylove_: 有2k8没
<onlylove_> jusss: 有，不过12都有好多年了
<onlylove_> jusss: 貌似最新的是16
<onlylove_> jusss: 还没出的样子
<jusss> onlylove_: 我进win就是为了玩会游戏和网银，要不就删了win
<onlylove_> jusss: wine不能dnf么
<jusss> onlylove_: 估计不能
<jusss> onlylove_: 很多游戏wine都不能吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 哦，那你凑合下，或者等 nyfair来了问ta
<jusss> onlylove_: 2k3这个服务器版玩游戏会不会很差
<onlylove_> jusss: dnf那种应该没问题吧，当然，网易的不行，据说是虚拟机检测还是啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 不会
<onlylove_> jusss: 和xp差不多
<jusss> onlylove_: 我以前一直用ie感觉打开网页本来就是那速度等我换了chromium我才知道原来打开网页可以秒开
<jusss> onlylove_: firefox打开网页速度比chromium差远了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你内存还好吧
<onlylove_> jusss: firefox本来就慢
<jusss> onlylove_: 还好就是吃了4倍的firefox内存而已
<onlylove_> jusss: 这没什么，早就知道了，启动慢吞吞，加载慢吞吞
<onlylove_> jusss: 但是网络差的情况下，ff比ie好
<jusss> onlylove_: firefox要不是有个remote dns估计早没人用了
<onlylove_> jusss: 哦，不，我会用的，chromium差评
<onlylove_> jusss: linux下面其他浏览器都不怎么好用
<jusss> onlylove_: 不过我现在用上ss-tunnel了，倒不是很在意firefox的remote dns了
<onlylove_> jusss: windows下面好歹有个ie
<jusss> onlylove_: 一个连socks5都不支持的浏览器ie 呵呵
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以看不起ie，但是很多时候ie比ff和chromium都好用
<jusss> onlylove_: 要不是国内网银强制要求ie，ie早死了
<onlylove_> jusss: 和国内网银毛线关系
<onlylove_> jusss: 微软又不是就中国市场
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在连360 搜狗那种都不再基于ie而搞chrome了
<onlylove_> jusss: 他们随意，而且搜狗本来就是dual kernel
<onlylove_> jusss: 360的极速本来也是webkit
<jusss> 我吃饭去了回来装xp
<onlylove_> jusss: 还有枫叶
<onlylove_> jusss: 自从出了chromium，国内一堆新浏览器
<onlylove_> jusss: 你纠结那些没意思的，浏览器的关键还是kernel
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女高音 : 旅游车经长途奔波,一漂亮MM内急,便对导游说:"我要唱歌" "我也要唱歌",一年轻小伙急忙说。 于是导游通知驾驶员,驾驶员便在一合适的地方停车。 漂亮MM和年轻小伙一起下了车走向"歌厅",年轻小伙轻声对漂亮MM说:"我们来个二重唱好吗?" "谁跟你二重唱" "那我
<^k^>  ─> 们各进一个包间"。 唱完歌,二位轻松地走出"歌厅",年轻小伙说:"原来你是女高音啊!"。
<onlylove_> jusss: 你知道搜索怎么按时间排序么，就是搜最新的
<onlylove_> 现在很多都是搜到以前13年左右的，我想要15年的
<onlylove_> jusss: 找到了，度娘有高级搜索
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 渣e
<jusss> onlylove_: 这段时间光刷机了，买了个红米刷了好几次，今天笔记本又要换系统
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么早
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 鸽子神
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  01:17
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: test
<archl> onl
<archl> onlylove_,  突然想问你 你对 hedgewars 有什么看法
<onlylove_> archl: 你用oss4还是alsa
<onlylove> archl: 其实这游戏，你应该问 imadper或者 QiongMangHuo
<onlylove> archl: 其实这游戏，你应该问 imadper或者 QiongMangHuo
<archl> onlylove, 哦。谢谢
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  对 hedgewars 有什么看法呀
<BuMangHuo> ...
<archl> BuMangHuo,  有一意见呀？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 买笔记本电脑 - 买什么？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 从美国买 - 错过了那个东芝-
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】卸载fcitx后无法正常登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472089 我现在的系统大概是从13.10一路升级到15.04的，升级此版本前用过一段时间fcitx+sogoupinyin输入法，升级版本后系统默认输入法回到了ibus，懒得再换fcitx，就这么用了好一段时间。最近想把
<^k^>  ─> 闲置的fcitx卸载了，就用 Code: sudo apt-get purge fcitx 把它干掉了，然后注销再登录时就发现 …
<archl> BuMangHuo,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Acer-Aspire-R7-13-Full-HD-Touchscreen-2in1-i5-5200U-2-2GHz-128GB-SSD-8GB-Ram-/391213788718?hash=item5b1628ae2e 想买这个了。
<ubrl> archl: ⇪  Acer Aspire R7 13" Full HD Touchscreen 2in1 i5 5200U 2 2GHz 128GB SSD 8GB RAM | eBay
<BuMangHuo> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> BuMangHuo, 没钱呀。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我还没海淘过
<Router2_> archl 美亚直邮超方便
<archl> Router2_, 不要美亚呀。。。买不起那些高大上
<Router2_> archl 等便宜的时候买啊
<archl> Router2_, 。。。便宜了就没有人人肉带回来了~
<Router2_> archl 美亚直邮啊
<archl> Router2_, 笔记本电脑直邮猫。。。
<Router2_> archl 笔记本直邮是没戏了，别的东西还是有划算的
<archl> Router2_, 我这就是买笔记本。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 装xp非得要我插cd
<jusss> onlylove: 看来是装不上xp了，现在在升级win10
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> 当当今天这么早就吃小药丸了？
<BuMangHuo> ..
<BuMangHuo> 今天他没说话就下了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 周五下班了估计
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我不想上班了，丫丫的这几天想看tc的文档，全鸟语，上班不爱看，要命的是，看过就忘
<BuMangHuo> 。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还是openbsd实在，防火墙啥的都扔pf里面
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5087.html 没有蛀牙！ : 一次高数课上,老师问我一兄弟:「微积分是很有用的学科,学习微积分,我们的目标是?」那老兄当时在开小差,遂不假思索高声道:「没有蛀牙９全班爆笑。
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nMSIFhs2AACH9cexqJ4AALrEgEJKBEAAIgN187.jpg 好东西要和伙伴一起分享
<onlylove> 再来一个
<synthetic-ice> 再来一个
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • windows远程桌面连接ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472091 我在一台电脑上安装了ubuntu server14.04作为服务器使用，没有配显示器，在另一台电脑上（win7）通过“远程桌面连接”连接到服务器进行系统维护，可以正常操作，但显示的窗口只有左上角的一
<^k^>  ─> 块，非常小，不知道能否调整该窗口的大小？ zz: wyy20006 — 2015-08-07 16:07
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个支持airplay的B&W靠谱嘛?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不知道哇...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: airplay 我都没用过
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我有点儿想买. 比蓝牙靠谱.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那不就 ios only 了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个箱子看上去比声霸锣好多了. 当然也大...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: linux下一堆这种软件啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 况且我手机哪天如果淘汰了, 就直接放上去当播放器咯
<BuMangHuo> 啥价格
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 1.5k
<BuMangHuo> è´µ...
<BuMangHuo> 而且是样机？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实那天我一直没明白那个 tdk 的防水音箱是个啥原理
<BuMangHuo> 2个3.5英寸的扬声单元 我去，这不小啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 土豪土豪
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你自己家用还不如买有线的呢吧
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 招聘python软件开发工程师 免费看成都所有演唱会  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472093 关于我们 活动家是国内最全的商务会议在线查询报名平台，已有超过数万家主办单位在活动家网站发布会议，数百万用户在活动家网站订购会议门票。活动家是活动市场领
<^k^>  ─> 域的新势力，正在快速发展，我们期待你的加入。 工作责任： 1.负责网站,移动端,api的后 …
<BuMangHuo> 演唱会.....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 睡觉前听歌, 还得下去关.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 遥控的呗
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 或者定时插座啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 换歌?
<QiongMangHuo> 下雨了
<BuMangHuo> 别介啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 下吧.
<BuMangHuo> 今天下雨了咋骑车回去
 * QiongMangHuo 越大越好
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你到家了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯, 刚到一会儿就下了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你真是预言帝
 * QiongMangHuo 雨大了
 * BuMangHuo 最近预言也蛮准的 .... cc iMadper
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你住哪里
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 朝阳公园
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 但愿别刮风，我今天出门没关窗
<BuMangHuo> 刮风不如下点小雨好啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 现在天气闷，然后如果不开窗，晚上回去一股热气
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 开窗的话，就怕下雨
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45055
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 以色列公司声称开发无法攻破的Windows系统
<onlylove> 微软公司给它源码么
<onlylove> 当甲骨文呢，弄个unbreakable linux
<iMadper> onlylove: 有可能给. paravirtualization 的公司一般都是拿到源码的吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: 那别的公司也是有可能拿到的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 部分吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 你觉得以色列那公司，搞的无法攻破这事
<Freebuilder> 用惯了 apt，跑去用 pacman，果然好蹩足
<Freebuilder> apt 果然超级牛力
<onlylove> Freebuilder: apt依赖蛋疼
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 搞清楚了就不蛋疼了
<BuMangHuo> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-33815518 英国的地铁站露天的？
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ London Underground services resume after 24-hour Tube strike - BBC News
<BuMangHuo> http://www.vice.cn/read/a-yunnan-folk-song-playlist-for-travelling-graduates
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 一份来自 “云南山歌” 里的毕业旅行指南 | VICE 中国
<wtm_iphone> ?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 朝阳公园在哪
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 朝阳
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 你就是传说中的朝阳群众啊
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 是的, 这边路上, 地铁站 饭馆 都有鼓励举报的宣传海报
<onlylove> huntxu: 日坛往东一点
<onlylove> huntxu: 就是朝阳公园，朝阳公园很大的
<onlylove> CCIE蛙不在的样子，想问点qos的事情
<BuMangHuo> 朝阳壕啊，又有公共自行车，又有自助图书馆
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 其实出了四环，朝阳也就那样，现在看，就是10号线是分界线
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 特别是东北角，太阳宫那
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 朝阳我就在朝阳公园附件逛过
<BuMangHuo> 附近
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 朝阳公园好地方啊……就是要门票
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不要啊？
<BuMangHuo> 我忘了？
<BuMangHuo> 对好像 5 块还是多少来着
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你确定你去的是朝阳公园？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 确定啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 去年去的，忘记了
<BuMangHuo> 或者前年
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 去三里屯帮人代购顺路去的
<iMadper> 十号线是三环还是四环?
<onlylove__> iMadper: 我记得知春路那边是三环四环之间，太阳宫那头不清楚
<BuMangHuo> 下班下班
<BuMangHuo> 下雨前跑路
<BuMangHuo> 哇哇哇哇
<BuMangHuo> 厂里的 hr 换了个女神
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我是说，no picture
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我自己看
<BuMangHuo> onlylove:  貌似刚来的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你会半路上被雨淋的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 琳就淋，比这倒霉得多的事情都遇到过
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还在?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你发邮件了没?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啊。等 6 点
<BuMangHuo> 老板还在不好走
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 估计也没啥回复
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 边看边笑,爆逗男女 : 男人烦的很,骂女人是祸水,女人说:"你们男人总骂女人是祸水为什么还娶女人?"男人说:"你没听说因祸得福么?"
<zhxk> 都吃了吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 价低有因 : 什么?玛丽惊叫起来,这么一本又旧又破的书,竟然要卖2美元? 是的,太太。老板回答,这是我能卖给您的最低价。 可是在布朗的店里,这样的书1美元就能买到。 有可能,太太。布朗先生是个鳏夫,他准是看上您了……
<ruifeng> 周末了， 可以尽情装逼了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04中vsftpd3.0.2本地用户无法登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472094 今天搞了个ubuntu14.04 64bit服务器，用apt-get 安装了vsftpd3.0.2，照着前年（其实前几年也是这样做的）自己写的操作记录来，/etc/vsfptd.conf 也只改了三行，就是允许本地用户、本地用户可写
<^k^>  ─> 、文件掩码，最终的vsftpd.conf是这样的 listen=YES anonymous_enable=NO local_enable=YES write_enable=YES …
<Sevk> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教12.04无法自动挂载部分分区应如何解决？谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472095 我安装ubuntu12.04 mate后，部分分区无法自动挂载，请问应如何设置使其自动挂载？最好不要格式化分区，谢谢！ zz: stevenshusccd — 2015-08-07 21:10
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 请教12.04无法自动挂载部分分区应如何解决？谢谢！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: stevenshusccd
<wtm_iphone> 有人吗
<ubrl> wtm_iphone:点点点.  09:11
<wtm_iphone> 有人吗
<ubrl> wtm_iphone:点点点.  09:11
<wtm_iphone> 有人吗！！！
<wtm_iphone> ...
<wtm_iphone> wtf！
<wtm_iphone> 为啥我startx会进入一个没有任何panel的桌面环境，所有的内容就只有一个nautilus桌面和鼠标（我换了指针图标后居然不显示了），此时使用unity命令居然可以在这个奇葩里头直接启动unity 是因为unity必须用lightdm启动吗？
<wtm_iphone> 没人。又没人。
<wtm_iphone> 生气。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 系统卡死问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472096 我是Linux Mint17.2 64位。 不知道为什么，有时候会用一段时间就自动卡死。但把笔记本的盖子合上（挂起） 然后马上再打开盖子启动挂起输入密码再次登入系统之后卡死的情况就OK了。 卡死的情况是 触
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装nvidia-346 提示插入光盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472097 sky@sky-X3Pro:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： bbswitch-dkms dkms lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 libcuda1-34
<ustelneter> 有人吗？？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-08
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • (2015-08-07)Ubuntu-14.04.3-mini-zh(简体中文轻量版)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472098 此版本以官方最新发布的Ubuntu Core 14.04.3 为设计原型与UBUNTU官方代码同步编译构建而成，适合普通PC，笔记本等电脑使用，具有以下功能： 1 针对官方原版3.19内核进行重构(Rem
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<wtm_iphone> .
<wtm_iphone> 没人了……
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • KDE plasma 5.4 将于8月25号发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472099 zz: flwwater — 2015-08-08 8:40
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1573.html 没有保险 :      一男青年收到女朋友的绝交信,信中写道:"虽然咱们的关系已经结束,但你必须赔偿我四年的青春损失费......"男青年回了封短信:"亲爱的 ,这笔钱我不能出,因为你没有参加保险。" 
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • edubuntu14.04，刚更新了一下，驱动都没了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472100 本来是3.13.0-61，更新安装了3.19.0-25，结果新的kernel启动后网卡、显卡驱动都没有了。 Quote: lsg@edubuntu1404:/boot$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor
<^k^>  ─> Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Fami …
<GODDOG> 无聊的周末
<wtm_iphone> 。
<wtm_iphone> ping
<wtm_iphone> 求ponh
<wtm_iphone> pong
<GODDOG> 。。。
<wtm_iphone> 延迟测试完毕 3分钟
<Meow-J> 延迟怎么会这么大
<ak5> hi
<ubrl> ak5:点点点.  00:02
<wtm_iphone> 网络太慢了 在北京火车站用2G的结果
<wtm_iphone> 北京南站 人成山了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家有贱甥(七) : 一日傍晚,摩摩躺在床上写功课。只见唠叨的外婆(我妈妈)冲进来,冲着摩摩破口大骂:"要死了耶！讨债啊！又给我躺在床上写功课?！眼睛等等就写瞎了！！还不赶快出来'断头饭'?！要死了！！千杀老子！一天到晚叫人操心………"只见摩摩皱个眉头,沈默了
<^k^>  ─> 许久,一面摇头一面说:"唉！姜是老的贱！ "天啊！这是一个什么家庭！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喜吃王八 : 某领导到某单位检查工作,单位设宴,每餐都上甲鱼。领导夸道:"你们单位王八真多。"主人自谦:"哪里哪里,这些王八都是外地来的。"席间厨师上席征求意见,领导夸厨师:"你这个王八烧得好。"厨师回答:"哪里,哪里,是王八都喜欢吃。"
<GODDOG> 无聊的世界啊
<Niac> 无聊的是你
<GODDOG> 好吧，无聊的确实是我
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助, ubunt server 14.04 经常死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472103 大家好, 我的服务器放公司用的, 命令行, 没有桌面, 32G的内存, I7的CPU, 加几个SSD硬盘, 核显, 主要是跑MySql, 做爬虫用的, 数据量也比较大, 有几个表上亿条记录, 已经达到70,80G. 放在个1000G的SSD上. 经
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个mtftp配置的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472105 配置文件中的 server_args　= /tftpboot 这里的"-s"是不是该加个“-s”（-s /tftpboot）? 实际上机器上来有tftp，其配置文件里有这个"-s"；但是mtftp的配置文件里是不是也要这个"-s"？ 之前是把参数socket_type写
<^k^>  ─> 错了一个字母，结果是mtftp失效，现在改正了，发现下载文件的速度极快。 zz: 冲浪板 — …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 休眠(pm-hibernate)后，启动到另一操作系统挂载休眠分区操作，是否会照成损坏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472106 双系统(Debian + Debian)，经常让主系统休眠，再启动到第二系统工作。偶尔会发现重启恢复主系统的会话时，根分区变成只读，重启进入in
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • neovim+tmux——从未如此漂亮  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472107 选区_011.png 选区_012.png zz: tracyone — 2015-08-08 18:45
<Z_boy> /hello
<Guest67774> 大家好
<ubrl> Guest67774:点点点.  06:54
<wtm> I'm back!
<wtm> hi JQK :P
<JQK> hi
<wtm> :P
<wtm> 大神啊，你最近在干嘛捏
<ubrl> JQK:点点点.  08:38
<JQK> 寫 JavaScript
<wtm> 哦
<wtm> 问个问题，我每次startx之后无论怎么终止DE(WM)，.Xauthority文件都会出问题导致lightdm无法登陆，为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 出现啥问题呢？都没说明白
<wtm> .
<JQK> wtm: 用一個不就行了，為啥混著用……
<wtm> 好吧
<wtm> 准备卸载lightdm和unity改用twm
<wtm> 怕是这个文件出现问题是因为我没有正确终止de(wm)
<wtm> 就来问
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qnKIcBkzAAEvVCPyG1QAALrGALqdLgAAS9s475.jpg 这理货员呆在超市真是屈才了
<Freebuilder> 妹的，下了下水，腰酸背痛腿抽筋的
<Zrobot> hi :)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于ubuntu server13.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472109 大家好，我最近在看Michael S. Mikowski的《Single Page Wed Applications》，书中推荐了Ubuntu server 13.04的使用环境，可是在Ubuntu官网上找Ubuntu server 13.04的下载却没找到，只有15.04，14.04,12.04的，请问一下，为什
<^k^>  ─> 么独独会跳过13.04呢 zz: cunshuifengyun — 2015-08-09 2:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pfOILP50AADIbW8KC0AAALrCwNHAdQAAMiF683.jpg 这哥们不要命了,太强了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学倒车入库 : 教练教女学员倒车,教练大喊,手手握住上下移动,身体往前一点,腿,腿分开,对对,对端了,使劲往后插,哦哦哦,进去了,进去了,还笑了。
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • nmap使用手册  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472111 nmap参考手册.odt (我是hanis，我在Nmap的官网www.nmap.org上的reference guide里看到了英语版的Nmap参考手册，详细地介绍了Nmap的使用方法，共15章，我想把它翻译成中文，但我个人能力有限，已翻译了第一章
<^k^>  ─> ，希望大家一起帮我翻译，QQ：631128742） Nmap参考手册 (共15章） 第一章：Nmap描述 名字 nma …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 鼠标复制粘帖的权限问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472112 我安装系统时，产生了两个用户名和两个密码，一对是root的，一对是test，我设置的普通用户。 我将test用户加入了sudo组，这样以test用户登录后，在命令行下面可以用 sudo 命令来执行root才可
<bzong> ..
<ak5> hi
<ak5> https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/ doesn't work on aliyun
<ubrl> ak5:点点点.  01:49
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Docker Docs
<ak5> apt-get time out
<ak5> any ideas?
<GODDOG> f*uck the gfw?
<bzong> 。。1.
<ak5> yeah
<ak5> pretty much
<ak5> sry my chinese input is broken atm
<dxj> 有人吗？
<ubrl> dxj:点点点.  01:57
<GODDOG> Hi guys
<dxj> 这里是中文论坛？
<dxj> Are there any Chinese people here?
<GODDOG> dxj:  这里应该都是中国人
<dxj> 哦
<dxj> 吓我一跳，我还以为都是外国人，我英语学的不好
<GODDOG>  dxj  修正一下  会中文的人
<dxj> 我现在在自学初中英语
<dxj> 而且我是搞嵌入式开发的，希望能在这里既提高英语阅读水平，这样以后看寄存器手册或者干什么都方便
<dxj> 为什么输入 unity-tweak-tool命令无法进入mac主题的配置界面呢
<ak5> omg I really hate the chinese firewall
<ak5> does daocloud mirror ubuntu apt packages too or just the docker images
<dxj> 你是中国人吗？为什么还是英文呢？还是英文过了8级？
<ak5> jiu shi yinwei wo de ganggang gai le wo de WM, xianzai zhao yige yong QT5 gen FCITX yiyang de ruanjian
<alvin_rxg> ak5: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *%A9|T4U)*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<ak5> also, I am not chinese :P
<dxj> Oh
<ak5> sry~
<dxj> I'm learning English.
<ak5> :)
<dxj> What books to read?
<ak5> whats your level
<ak5> shuiping
<ak5> duogao
<ak5> ?
<dxj> Basics
<ak5> docker man page :P
<dxj> My name's dxj
<ak5> penguin books <-- chacha zhege yixia
<alvin_rxg> ak5: [自動] 第 2 次警告！ 超過 5 次警告將踢出頻道！ WARNING: 2/5. reset in 300 sec.
<dxj> This is my level
<dxj> en
<ak5> 他们有一些比较容易的英文的书
<dxj> 哦
<ak5> 谁能给我帮助下载DOCKER在ubuntu1404？
<ak5> 好吧那我去看看onepiece啊
<ak5> bb
<dxj> 恩恩
<dxj> There are other people?
<ak5> 写中文的软件 - 有没有用QT5个
<dxj> no
<ak5> 有没有别人用LXQT？
<dxj> 我学嵌入式linux的
<dxj> linux kernel配置，裁剪，驱动开发
<ak5> 哦哦你在用windows吗
<dxj> 我用ubuntu系统
<dxj> Embedded Linux
<GODDOG> 现在频道里不允许用拼音？
<dxj> 不会吧，我现在都在使用
<dxj> shi yong pin yin
<alvin_rxg> dxj: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *eT4&rcD9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<dxj> 看来是真的
<GODDOG> dxj:  寄存器手册 用途也就 那么多  会几个关键词汇就可一个了吧
<dxj> 但我觉得学英文有好处
<dxj> 尤其是可以阅读国外最新技术资料
<GODDOG> 废话
<dxj> 刚才那位ak5是老外吗？
<GODDOG> 不是 他应该是在虚拟机上下载 qt 的环境吧
<dxj> 哦
<GODDOG> 所以暂时不能用中文 老外怎么会拼音
<dxj> 不是为什么英语这么好
<dxj> (⊙o⊙)…
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 安装了 wine qq,但是状态栏图标经常不显示,每次启动前要先 killall QQ.exe  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472114 请问怎么用命令行启动 qq 啊?我想写个脚本,每次启动 qq 时,先杀掉,再启动. 或者有其他方法可以在状态栏显示的也行. zz: oldfeel — 2015-08-09 14:38
<GODDOG> 。。。。。
<dxj> 我刚才也是gnome的QQ状态栏不显示，升级gnome到最新版本就好了
<GODDOG> Linux 下面有没有 open 这个命令
<ak5> haha为什么人都不相信我是外国人啊？
<dxj> ^_^
<ak5> btw INPUTKING特好用
<dxj> 你真是外国人？
<ak5> y
<dxj> Oh
<dxj> 惭愧，我连英文都没学好
<GODDOG> ak5:  来了一个小鲜肉
<dxj> 刚装完QT5
<dxj> 需要重启系统，拜拜
<GODDOG> 这几年 QT 好火啊 几乎嵌入式做界面的 都在用 qt
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 硬盘有坏道，linux加密分区无法打开怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472115 分区是经过cryptsetup加密，硬盘经检测有坏道，分区输入密码后能显示密码正确，但却无法挂载分区，提示：Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/m
<^k^>  ─> apper/udisks-luks-uuid-f19e220a-386e-4189-9c8c-44a291ae9da6-uid1000, missing codepage or helper program, or other err …
<ltk> a
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 我安的是ubuntu 14.04.2LTS,安装intel linux graphic1.0.10显示-------  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472116 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04.2LTS,在网上下载了intel linux graphic installer 1.0.10,安装时显示distribution not supported,换用老版本1.0.7，还是显示distribution not supported,在askubuntu看到好
<dxj> 有人吗？
<dxj> 我电脑出问题了
<ubrl> dxj:点点点.  05:13
<dxj> 无法进入启动界面，命令终端的界面，上面一卡一卡的，就像执行死循环一样，输入字符很费劲，也没有图形，只能通过开机按住shift按键进入恢复模式才可以进入登录界面
<Eggache> 也就这里还有几个人
<Eggache> 出来聊会呗
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu14.0新手求助引导问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472117 我的电脑以前是win8.1单系统，uefi启动的，后来安装了ubuntu，启动变成了grub2，有四个选项，分别是，ubuntu，ubuntu高级选项，windows boot mananger，setup system。 今天不小心在ubuntu系统下把/boot文件夹下所
<^k^>  ─> 有东西都删除了，电脑开机无法引导进系统。只好重安了ubuntu，可grub2里面就少了windows …
<Eggache> 刷新grub  具体命令我竟然忘了
<sennn> è¡°
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 使用无线网老掉线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472119 我现在通过无线路由器上网，但隔两个小时就要掉一次线，这是怎么回事？ zz: wisner — 2015-08-09 18:20
<iLucky> 系统没办法自动转到耳机设备怎么办
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qfGIFkr7AABTRh4RquUAALrFgLlBakAAFNe177.jpg 还有这样的停车方式
<gebjgd> iLucky, pavucontrol
<iLucky> gebjgd: 不是linux
<iLucky> 是windows
<alvin_rxg> iLucky: 缺驱动
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<iLucky> alvin_rxg: 是硬件坏了
<iLucky> alvin_rxg: 装驱动的时候提示硬件不支持
<alvin_rxg> iLucky: 那就是使用的驱动不对咯？还是需要一个硬件官方的（oem） 的驱动。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么我的Ubuntu 显卡驱动总是安不上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472120 我的系统是ubuntu 14.04.2LTS,在网上下载了intel linux graphic installer 1.0.10,安装时显示distribution not supported,换用老版本1.0.7，还是显示distribution not supported,在askubuntu看到好多这样的问题，
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 急～kubuntu 15.04更新后，进入系统几分钟后就会卡死！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472122 RT，昨天更新后，进入系统几分钟，屏幕就会卡死，但鼠标能动，求帮助！ zz: favor1412 — 2015-08-09 21:24
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 急～kubuntu 15.04æ›´æ–°åŽï¼Œè¿›å…¥ç³»ç»Ÿå‡ åˆ†é’ŸåŽå°±ä¼  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472123 RT，昨天更新åŽï¼Œè¿›å…¥ç³»ç»Ÿå‡ åˆ†é’Ÿï¼Œå±å¹•å°±ä¼šå¡æ­»ï¼Œä½†é¼ æ ‡èƒ½åŠ¨ï¼Œæ±‚å¸
<^k^>  ─> ®åŠ©ï¼ zz: favor1412 — 2015-08-09 21:26
<Freebuilder> 西瓜汁真心好喝
<cherrot> 我就日了狗了。。。坑了我一年的chrome卡顿问题，竟然还是因为fontconfig
<gebjgd> cherrot, 日狗爽么
<cherrot> gebjgd,  http://suselinks.us/how-to-fix-slow-typing-in-chrome-addressbar-in-linux/  这问题折磨了我一年
<ubrl> ⇪ t: linux 系统中 Chrome 地址栏输入卡顿的解决方法 – 牛牛博客
<cherrot> gebjgd,  从没觉得受到这么大的愚弄。。不懂调试真是蛋疼
<cherrot> ubrl, who are you
<gebjgd> cherrot, 从来没遇到过这个问题
<cherrot> gebjgd, CJK独有～ 而且还是修改过 fontconfig的
<gebjgd> cherrot, 从来没动过fontconfig
<mugebjgd> https://youtu.be/-MS0w7h1RHk
<ubrl> mugebjgd: ⇪ 【世界初】カバンに入るクルマ " WalkCar"ウォーカー - YouTube
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人 ~ 12天不见
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • ubuntu 窗口显示bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472124 zz: juxuny — 2015-08-10 0:21
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-08
<gfxmode> 3点还不睡觉？？？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有没有办法在 Ubuntu 上实现 miracast receiver 功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479773 如题！ 希望在带有 Wi-Fi 的 Ubuntu 电脑上，接收手机的无线传屏？ zz: zhangjint5 — 2016-08-08 9:15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 替母作媒 : 火车车厢中坐着一位年轻妇女,正跟她的十岁的儿子耳语着。母子俩对面坐着一位先生。过了一会儿,小孩向这位陌生的先生提出一连串的问题:"请问先生多大岁数了?""四十二岁。""结婚了没有?""没有。"小孩又问了几个问题后转向他妈妈,低声说:妈,你还想了
<^k^>  ─> 解什么吗?"
<onlylove> iMadper: 你司那个很基础的职位都看不上咱呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 哈?
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 不给面试机会?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不是让我投那个job嘛，然后到现在没邮件没电话
<onlylove> iMadper: 很明显看不上嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能是.  我推了个哥们投 senior SRE, 马上就邮件回复了
<iMadper> onlylove: 还约了周五电话面试
<gfxmode> iMadper: onlylove 各位壕早
<iMadper> gfxmode: 壕早.
<onlylove> gfxmode: 壕早
<onlylove> 大清早就被叫壕，你们见过失业快饿死的壕么
 * onlylove 失业半年了
<yunfan> iMadper: 给哥弄个remote的哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 有remote估计他自己就先占着了，没你啥事
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是只有一份jd
<onlylove> 居然在猎聘上遇到以前一个同学……
<gfxmode> onlylove: 我最近也在找工作，拒了2个Offer。。
<gfxmode> onlylove: 找时间久了，就会找到适合自己的，9、10月份是黄金时期
<onlylove> gfxmode: 靠，你还有offer
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我TM连offer都没
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我TM不信那些3月4月9月10月的了
<onlylove> gfxmode: 那不过是离职入职高峰期而已
<onlylove> gfxmode: 而且你知道我今年3月离职以后，给我打电话最多的公司是哪家不
<onlylove> gfxmode: 我前东家，呵呵
<onlylove> gfxmode: 用你的时候你就顶上，没用的时候就开掉
<onlylove> gfxmode: 然后发现又要用了，就想法往回劝
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是被开掉的啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 废话
<onlylove> iMadper: 我TM好好的过年辞掉工作做啥
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<perr> iMadper: onlylove hello。
<iMadper> perr: 好久不见
<perr> 频道不是散了吗？
<gfxmode> perr: 什么时候的事？
<perr> gfxmode: 前十来天，在这里看到的。我还拉人到#archlinux-cn
<perr> 我一直没关这个，也几乎不见人说话
<gfxmode> perr: 原来这样  我查下log   我也好久快二三个月没上IRC了
<bao> irc老是断线是什么鬼
<onlylove> 准备出门面试，关电脑 sigh
<huntxu> iMadper: 好久沒見，有啥好事沒
<sulit> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=nb-pdXzPdHdYVOLxYaBCVaqkijUko8VSApgndciYZilPczQbiFtmuQnjiGJ58azgNPAIASqOIbA8rlD4nHt77gINDx4tDotO4kMB9PpTVIC
<ubrl> sulit: ⇪ 限韩令_百度百科
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  14:24
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚从广州回来啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 來廣州幹啥了
<iMadper> huntxu: 点都德啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 银都啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有小师妹啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 小師妹不是應該速八七天如家嗎，爲什麼是點都德
<iMadper> huntxu: 我租了房子
<iMadper> huntxu: 不需要七天
<iMadper> huntxu: 就住了一晚酒店
<huntxu> iMadper: 你是放暑假還是公幹啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 玩
<iMadper> huntxu: 然后remote了几周
<huntxu> iMadper: 看來主要玩小師妹
<iMadper> huntxu: 喝了好几天茶市
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> iMadper: 來廣州來廣州
<huntxu> iMadper: 反正可以remote了
<iMadper> huntxu: 刚回来啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 我的意思是來長住啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 算了, 还得租房
<iMadper> huntxu: 音箱之类的又不好搬过去
<iMadper> huntxu: 生活质量下降
<iMadper> huntxu: 也就是茶市比较多
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 还有白切鸡....
<\u> 喵
<huntxu> iMadper: 買了北京的房來買啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 算啦
<sulit> 那个字念什么？四贝的那个字
<sulit> 我文化程度低
<sulit> 不认识
<happyaron> 还有人在用ibus-pinyin么
<perr> ibus-libpinyin
<perr> happyaron: 我在用
<perr> gnome集成
<happyaron> perr: 没在用ibus-libpinyin么
<perr> happyaron: 也用
<perr> happyaron: libpinyin基于ibus-pinyin
<happyaron> 为啥俩都用
<happyaron> perr: 额显然不是……
<happyaron> 我读书少
<perr> happyaron: 我查查
<perr> 昨天刚装的
<perr> happyaron: 错了，基于ibus和libpinyin
<happyaron> 嗯嗯
<sulit> <red>red</red>
<sulit> <b>bold</b>
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • linux路由，lan和wlan不能同时上网，哪里的问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479781 在一个机器上，2个网口：eth0（接猫），eth1（接台式PC），1个wlan0 目前已经做了这些： 1.wlan0 设置了固定IP：192.168.0.1 2.eth1 设置了固定IP：192.168.0.2 3.已能pppoe拨
<^k^>  ─> 号上网，在路由上ping www.baidu.com 正常 4.开启了ipv4 forward = 1 5./etc/rc.local添加了iptables -t na …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助-关于Ubuntu16.04笔记本无法连接wifi的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479782 初学ubuntu，系统是16.04的，uefi下安装的，然后wifi无法连接，并且右上角网络连接里面并没有wifi选项，请求各位大神帮助，谢谢了 zz: MingchaoFang — 2016-08-08 19:07
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2016 amd64 (7.0.0778.101ZH.S1)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479783 本软件包将添加到myubuntu 16.10 amd64 私人打包版软件源中。 2016-08-08 19-21-53屏幕截图.png 下载地址： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eSE18Y2 zz: zrqlx126 — 2016-08-08 19:27
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 之前安装一个软件失败提示下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：后来无论安装什么都会这样提示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479785 之前安装过下面提到到软件包，并且出现了这样的提示 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： wine-qqintl:i386 : 依赖: libasound2:i386 依赖:
<^k^>  ─> libgtk2.0-0:i386 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: liblcms2-2:i386 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: libpng12-0:i …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 主板蜂鸣器听歌声音很小,是正常现象吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479786 主板蜂鸣器听歌声音很小,是正常现象吗? 平时蜂鸣器报警时声音很响亮啊? Code: # dmidecode 2.12 SMBIOS 2.6 present. 41 structures occupying 1914 bytes. Table at 0x000FCF50. Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 24 bytes
<^k^>  ─> BIOS Information         Vendor: LENOVO         Version: 90KT20CUS         Release Date: 09/14/2010     …
<Mr_Chen0918> zhe ge zenme wan
<Mr_Chen0918> hello everyone
<Mr_Chen0918> 我在线了么？
<Mr_Chen0918> 有人？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Eliot0x1> pidgin的webqq协议不能用了么
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-09
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • VPN连接后无法访问网络，DNS无法解析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479792 小弟有些小白，真诚求教，先道谢！ 我使用的AventailConnect客户端，连接VPN后无法连接内网、外网，后发现DNS无法解析。 连接后的DNS配置: Code: # Aventail VPN ConnectionGenerated, to restore co
<^k^>  ─> py from /etc/resolv.conf.Sonicwall nameserver 10.13.6.2 nameserver 10.13.6.3 NGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN nameserver 127. …
<gfxmode> 台式机装机技能get√
<yunfan> fua ppp
<yunfan> gfxmode: 什么配置
<gfxmode> yunfan: i5-6500，8G DDR4，1TB 希捷硬盘，技嘉主板
<yunfan> gfxmode: giga brix?
<gfxmode> yunfan: Gigabyte B150M-D3H主板
<xiaoxiao> hello，大家好
<xiaoxiao> 有个关于VPN的问题求教ing，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=479792
<ubrl> ⇪ t: VPN连接后无法访问网络，DNS无法解析 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: xiaoxioa
<yunfan> gfxmode: ddr4那个多少钱 ？
<gfxmode> yunfan: 289块，金士顿 Fury系列 DDR4 2400
<yunfan> gfxmode: 单条还是4G x2
<gfxmode> yunfan: 单条的  某东上有卖
<gfxmode> 你想装机？
<yunfan> gfxmode: 不是 想换ddr4 提高下读写
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 将 Ubuntu 16.04 安装到 loop 设备中！(类似于将win7装到vhd中)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479793 将 Ubuntu 安装到 loop 中其实就是 wubi 的做法！ 不过由于新版本取消了 wubi 工具，所以一切都得手工搞了！ 由于 wubi 依赖 Windows ，只适合安装在 NTFS 分区中。如果
<^k^>  ─> 手工搞的话没有应该此限制。 用到的软件：grub2win 和 ubuntu 16.04 desktop 实现方法： 使用 u …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • LANG变量导致It's All Text乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479794 当我不设置 LANG 变量时，It's all text 一切正常。当设定了 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 后，Firefox界面变成中文，但用It's all text启动gvim编辑完中文后，保存退出，到了Firefox 的文本框成了乱码，一些菱形
<^k^>  ─> 的字符。 我的字符相关环境变量设置： Code: export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 export LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en_US expor …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • LANG变量导致It's All Text乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479795 当我不设置 LANG 变量时，It's all text 一切正常。当设定了 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 后，Firefox界面变成中文，但用It's all text启动gvim编辑完中文后，保存退出，到了Firefox 的文本框成了乱码，一些菱形
<^k^>  ─> 的字符。 我的字符相关环境变量设置： Code: export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 export LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en_US expor …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安全模式命令，都打不开浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479799 1.终端输入命令： firefox -safe -mode & 2.终端再输入命令： ps -ef | grep firefox 显示有firefox进程。但是，火狐浏览器没打开。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-09 14:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安全模式命令，都打不开浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479801 1.终端输入命令： firefox -safe -mode & 2.终端再输入命令： ps -ef | grep firefox 显示有firefox进程。但是，火狐浏览器没打开。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-09 14:27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安全模式命令，都打不开浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479803 1.终端输入命令： firefox -safe -mode & 2.终端再输入命令： ps -ef | grep firefox 显示有firefox进程。但是，火狐浏览器没打开。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-09 14:28
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • VPN连接后无法访问网络，DNS无法解析  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479804 小弟有些小白，真诚求教，先道谢！ 我使用的AventailConnect客户端，连接VPN后无法连接内网、外网，后发现DNS无法解析。 连接后的DNS配置: Code: # Aventail VPN ConnectionGenerated, to
<^k^>  ─> restore copy from /etc/resolv.conf.Sonicwall nameserver 10.13.6.2 nameserver 10.13.6.3 NGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN name …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04LTS下载地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479806 zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-09 15:24
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 不知道大家现在是怎么在ubuntu上使用QQ的呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479807 已经注意到pidgin-lwqq已经停止更新了，而且也不能传文件，不是非常完美。不知道大家现在是怎么使用QQ的？ zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-09 15:37
<iMadper> imtxc: setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout us -option grp:alt_shift_toggle
<iMadper> happyaron: 小DD啊   cc imtxc shengyao yuning BinLi
<iMadper> happyaron: 听说你推荐了一个人来我们组啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 刚面试完
<iMadper> happyaron: 给拒了啊
<yuning> iMadper, imtxc, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=351628
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 魔兽改键工具推荐，比xmodmap好用 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: chenjietao
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<gfxmode> iMadper`: 贵厂名叫啥，我看下？
<iMadper``> gfxmode: canonical
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • about:confg，参数修改？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479810 dom.max_script_run_time，修改这个参数值，任意填写。还是有限制。 如：2000，可以么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-09 16:44
<imtxc> yuning: 这个工具可以用啊，不错
<gfxmode> iMadper``: 看准网上面没C厂的介绍 :-)
<iMadper``> gfxmode: 小厂子
<gfxmode> iMadper``: 您谦虚了
<gfxmode> 某准网的公司收录不完全
<iMadper``> gfxmode: 昂, 可能.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • 从哪个版本之后开始不支持wubi的方式安装ubuntu的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479814 从哪个版本之后开始不支持wubi的方式安装ubuntu的? 我很好奇,是什么限制了它的? zz: wkl17 — 2016-08-09 17:47
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • C有什么简单的API或外部程序来起到类似notify-send的效果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479816 C有什么简单的API或外部程序来起到类似notify-send的效果? notify-send的问题是延时不可调 而且新出现的提示还必须等待以前的旧提示过期后才显示新提示 而非直接显示新提示
<^k^>  ─> ,旧提示存储在托盘 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-09 18:37
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • C有什么简单的API或外部程序来起到类似notify-send的效果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479818 C有什么简单的API或外部程序来起到类似notify-send的效果? notify-send的问题是延时不可调 而且新出现的提示还必须等待以前的旧提示过期后才显示新提示 而非直接显示新提
<^k^>  ─> 示,旧提示存储在托盘 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-09 18:41
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 有人用oh-my-zsh吗？有条提示快把我逼疯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479819 每次打开终端都会提示： Code: grep: 警告: GREP_OPTIONS 已被废除; 请使用别名或脚本 这个好像跟oh-my-zsh的脚本有关系，bash并没有这种提示。google到的解决方案都没有用= = zz: zfovly216 — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 8-09 19:49
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 有人用oh-my-zsh吗？有条提示快把我逼疯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479820 每次打开终端都会提示： Code: grep: 警告: GREP_OPTIONS 已被废除; 请使用别名或脚本 这个好像跟oh-my-zsh的脚本有关系，bash并没有这种提示。google到的解决方案都没有用= = zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08
<^k^>  ─> -09 19:50
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu推出新商店 https://buy.ubuntu.com/支援Ubuntu Advantage 計畫的的訂戶  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479825 參閱 http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/08/09/p ... than-ever/ Professional support for Ubuntu now easier than ever http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonica ... 7141.shtml Canonical Makes Its Ubuntu Linux Pr
<^k^>  ─> ofessional Support More Accessible to Anyone https://buy.ubuntu.com/&l
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 键盘输入速度快造成输入混乱的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479827 请教一个问题，在一个老的桑达收款机上安装的xbuntu,出现一个问题，使用lineedit接收输入信息，正常按键盘输入没有问题，但是在键盘口扫描枪扫描条码时，键盘输入就会混乱，条码错乱，
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学术论文 :     论证:    46+1=47    50-3=47    17+56-26=47    1.6+0.4+45=47    23+22+1+1=47    23679-23632=47    127+8945-9016=47    1000+(5*5)-984+6=47    605+3624-4195+13=47    28794-25468-3335+56=47    78-61+463-430-4+1＝47    因此,可以证明:    数字47是世界上最重要的
<^k^>  ─> 数字。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么安装中文字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479829 新人小白，新装的系统，发现支持的中文字体太少了，而且liberorg上的字体选来选去貌似没有什么变化啊，按照网上的说明copy了windows的字体，用命令激活了，但是貌似还是没什么效果。。。。咋整
<^k^>  ─> 啊 zz: duanwdm — 2016-08-10 10:50
<mao1> l
<gfxmode_> Hi
<ubrl> gfxmode_:点点点.  11:32
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 好久不见, 首席
<gfxmode_> 中午睡觉  今天提离职申请了  在审批。。。。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 早，壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37374.html 爆笑校园里的奇葩糗事 : 老师要求写一篇作文,题目是《校园的一角》是让描述校园某一处的景色,相信大家小时候都写过,二货弟弟写到:今天我在校园里玩的时候捡到了一角钱,这是校园的一角,我不能要。。。
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  13:58
<sjd_zeus> 吹牛皮的同志们呢，都放假了？
<happyaron> iMadper: 昨天都没面呢你发这个，是想给拒了你再推荐一次？ imtxc shengyao yuning BinLi
<happyaron> iMadper: 你这个年轻人啊，不清真
<happyaron> 233
<gfxmode_> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 不需要面试, 我知道是你推得, 我就让 imtxc 和 yuning 一起给拒了
<happyaron> iMadper: 为毛。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我赚不到这个钱, 也不让你赚  :-D
<imtxc> happyaron: 别听他说
<imtxc> happyaron: 我可没据
<iMadper> happyaron: 要不你请我们吃顿饭也行
<imtxc> happyaron: 我是大力支持的
<happyaron> iMadper: 想得美啊，我请 imtxc，不能带你 lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你就没这3w了
<happyaron> iMadper: 你又拒不了
<imtxc> happyaron:  据说是老乡，那妥妥的
<iMadper|mtg> happyaron: 轻松拒
<happyaron> imtxc: 棒
<happyaron> iMadper|mtg: lol
<gfxmode_> 北京的工资是不是都至少5开头
<iMadper|mtg> happyaron: 我这么流氓, 当然有一票否决权了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 吓死宝宝了
<\u> 从Las Vegas->San Francisco，但是在Salt Lake City卡住了，飞机晚了三个多小时
<\u> http://img.vim-cn.com/39/8e9e4ab4243963fcd4d33381425bdf2e859d2c.jpg
<\u> 难民水，
<\u> Delta Air
<iMadper> happyaron: 你都一把年纪了, 过了能够卖萌的年纪了
<zhsj> happyaron 今年贵庚？🙈🙈
<iMadper> zhsj: 估计aron今年24了
<zhsj> 恩恩（
<gfxmode_> 阿蓉弟弟好小 :-)
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 你这句话有歧义啊...
<imtxc> 哈哈哈
<gfxmode_> 果然有歧义。。。。
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 你怎么知道的? 有奸情????
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^  gfxmode_ 说的对吗?
<\u> 喵
<huntxu> iMadper: 有好事没
<huntxu> happyaron: 好事有没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最佳"动物" : 父亲和两个孩子在看电视里的"动物世界",突然来了灵感,就间孩子:"我来考考你们:世界上许多动物中,哪些动物既能给你们肉吃,又能给你们皮鞋穿的?"两个孩子想了一会,立刻一起答道:"那是爸爸！ "
<iMadper> huntxu: 没.
<iMadper> huntxu: 穷死了算是好事嘛?
<\u> orz......
<\u> 冷饿渴
<\u> 困
<huntxu> iMadper: 卖了通州的房子啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 话说国内房产现在什么网站靠谱
<gfxmode_> huntxu: 链某家的房价是真实价格
<huntxu> gfxmode_: 嗷
<gfxmode_> 房某下的价格是瞎标的
<happyaron> huntxu: 没
<happyaron> zhsj: 他们说得对
<huntxu> \u: 水深火热的美帝
<zhsj> happyaron: 好小那句吗=。=
<happyaron> zhsj: 数字那句
<happyaron> 233
<zhsj> 🙈🙈🙈
<yunfan> huntxu: 卖房子?
<yunfan> \u: 最近你满世界跑嘛
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu16.04双屏扩展的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479831 原来是一个1366x768的笔记本，后来外接了一个1920x1080的显示器，主屏幕是笔记本，但是放图标的时候出现了问题，图标放了20个左右，然后点击桌面的自动对齐的那个功能的时候，从左侧的上到
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 罚写作业的签名 : 德辉写完一百遍的"我既懒惰又顽皮"后,便带着他的罚写作业到爸爸面前,说道:"老师说你要在上面签名。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，进不了系统，一直在启动界面一闪一闪的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479833 昨天还好好的今天刚开机就一直在启动界面一闪一闪的 zz: mylw — 2016-08-10 19:17
<OOOooo> exit
<balalinghun> 有人在不？？
<balalinghun> 关于npm install
<balalinghun> 这B玩意儿太难安装了
<balalinghun> https://github.com/geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - geeeeeeeeek/electronic-wechat: A better WeChat on macOS and Linux. Fewer bugs, more features. Built with Electron by Zhongyi Tong.
<balalinghun> 就安装这个项目  涉及到
<balalinghun> 没有人知道？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 空酒瓶 : "安德烈,我发现你买了一辆汽车。谁借给你的钱?" "谁也没借给我。我用自己的现钱买的。" "得了吧,你哪儿来那么多钱买汽车呢?" "我把家里的空酒瓶全拿去换钱了！"
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Ubuntu16.04 下安装Idea2016.1出现的问题，希望得到指点！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479834 jkd版本为1.8 环境变量应该没问题，输入 java -version 返回 java版本信息 输入 sh idea.sh 返回错误： Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=350m; support was r
<^k^>  ─> emoved in 8.0 Error opening zip file or JAR manifest missing : /Develop/tools/jetbrain/idea-iu/bin/JetbrainsCrack-2.5 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04.1安装后不能拨号上网的问题解决了吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479843 　　我上次安装ubuntu16.04,lubuntu16.04,发现安装后都不能拨号上网，只得装ubuntu14.04,网上一查，别人也发现这个问题了。 　　不知道现在16.04.1这个问题好了没啊，有做过小
<^k^>  ─> 白鼠的吗 ，谢谢。 zz: netphp — 2016-08-11 7:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04.1安装后不能拨号上网的问题解决了吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479844 　　我上次安装ubuntu16.04,lubuntu16.04,发现安装后都不能拨号上网，只得装ubuntu14.04,网上一查，别人也发现这个问题了。 　　不知道现在16.04.1这个问题好了没啊，有做过小
<^k^>  ─> 白鼠的吗 ，谢谢。 zz: netphp — 2016-08-11 7:52
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04.1安装后不能拨号上网的问题解决了吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479845 　　我上次安装ubuntu16.04,lubuntu16.04,发现安装后都不能拨号上网，只得装ubuntu14.04,网上一查，别人也发现这个问题了。 　　不知道现在16.04.1这个问题好了没啊，有做过小
<^k^>  ─> 白鼠的吗 ，谢谢。 zz: netphp — 2016-08-11 8:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 建用户的时候不小心用了useradd，导致home下面没有相应目录，请问怎么补救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479846 已经用新建的这个用户安装过软件了，如果删了这个用户重建的话，会出现很多问题吧？请问有什么补救办法么？ 我的系统是ubuntu14.04 zz: lo
<^k^>  ─> st_alien — 2016-08-11 8:18
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 建用户的时候不小心用了useradd，导致home下面没有相应目录，请问怎么补救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479848 已经用新建的这个用户安装过软件了，如果删了这个用户重建的话，会出现很多问题吧？请问有什么补救办法么？ 我的系统是ubuntu14.04 zz: lo
<^k^>  ─> st_alien — 2016-08-11 8:21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 建用户的时候不小心用了useradd，导致home下面没有相应目录，请问怎么补救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479849 已经用新建的这个用户安装过软件了，如果删了这个用户重建的话，会出现很多问题吧？请问有什么补救办法么？ 我的系统是ubuntu14.04 zz: lo
<^k^>  ─> st_alien — 2016-08-11 8:22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 建用户的时候不小心用了useradd，导致home下面没有相应目录，请问怎么补救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479850 已经用新建的这个用户安装过软件了，如果删了这个用户重建的话，会出现很多问题吧？请问有什么补救办法么？ 我的系统是ubuntu14.04 zz: los
<^k^>  ─> t_alien — 2016-08-11 8:24
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 相同位置，相同的无线网卡（ar9280），ubuntu的无线速度只有windows的一半  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479851 相同位置，相同的无线网卡（ar9280）连接相同路由，ubuntu读写nas的实际速度只有5MB/s---6MB/s（网卡连接速度显示为270m/s） 而用windows时读写
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fctix输入法面板变成一个黑色方块区域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479852 这个问题怎么解决呢？ zz: marsruc — 2016-08-11 11:00
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fctix输入法面板变成一个黑色方块区域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479853 这个问题怎么解决呢？ zz: marsruc — 2016-08-11 11:02
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 这个寨本的的配置貌似是和BQ Aquaris M10 是一样的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479855 芯片同是MT8163,不知道其他的东西支持怎么样？ zz: HHacker — 2016-08-11 12:52
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04LTS 升级16.04 问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479861 问题主诉：桌面空白 具体描述： 手贱升了个级，然后开机分辨率不对，循环登录。 OK，显卡驱动没有，老问题，去官网下呗。 wget ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux ... 367.35.run chmod 然后跑一下 重启 好
<^k^>  ─> 了，分辨率对了，也可以登录了，但是桌面空白。如图 网上搜了好多，都不管用，弄得 …
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • 基于rp6818 android源码编译后 想运行模拟器 可是没有generic文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479864 其它镜像都有生成。 zz: i_longyue — 2016-08-11 17:56
<scottsanett> hi all
<ubrl> scottsanett:点点点.  18:31
<scottsanett> what?
<zzy> 有人吗
<ubrl> zzy:点点点.  19:18
<zzy> QUIT
<shoaly> ...
<zzy> 有人吗？为什么用g++编译的时候，文件读写函数没法匹配？bulid-essential装了，相同的代码在win下就可以
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 篮球新三双达标概念 : 一次,我同学去体育馆看完一场篮球比赛后,感慨万千,他对某队一队员评价说:"他达到三双标准了",同行的立即反驳:"天啊,他拿分不足十分,篮板不足五个,助攻基本无,怎么达三双?"。我那位同学两眼一翻:"失误几十次,上场时间满十分钟,观众为他
<^k^>  ─> 起哄十五次！难道还不算达到三双标准吗?"众人晕倒。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04LTS下载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479871 在终端，用命令下载ubuntu12.04LTS，32位，桌面版。 命令怎写？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-11 21:42
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • UEFI 的 Secure Boot 不再如宣稱的 那麼安全 ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479875 一把可以打開 Secure Boot 的 Golden Key 已經問世了 ? 參閱 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... Golden-Key Secure Boot Isn't So Secure After All: The Golden Key Is Out https://rol.im/securegoldenkeyboot/ the Secure Go
<^k^>  ─> lden Key Boot site zz: poloshiao — 2016-08-12 7:23
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-12
<bmintz> i need some help with fcitx again
<bmintz> :(
<gfxmode_> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 供献幽默笑话三个~~~ : 几年前有个新浴室开张,我和朋友去洗澡,买了票,到了更衣室脱光了衣服,就是找浴池,由于第一次去,不知道往哪走,就光着身子找,终于发现有个门,我们马上跑过去,拉住门把手一拉,nnd,门外是大街...
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人求助，麻烦大神给看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479876 请问大神们，我的电脑是微星ge72,通过U盘安装乌班图时，电脑开机选择U盘启动时，已经出来了 install ubuntn等等，选择install ubuntn时，电脑屏幕就像进入Windows下的dos界面那样一直刷刷刷..这该
<^k^>  ─> 怎么解决？ zz: thelinux — 2016-08-12 9:25
<bmintz> gfxmode_ sorry i forgot about ?ask. the issue is well it doesn't activate. http://i.imgur.com/8fbDceP.png that's my shortcut settings.
<ubrl> bmintz: ⇪ image/png
<bmintz> i have my laptop set to killall -5 fcitx-qimpanel on login because it always helps after it restarts
<bmintz> now it's not even active
<bmintz> i can press Super+Lalt all i want
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfxmode_> bmintz: Sorry, I've never come across with this problem, pls enquery others. Try run fcitx in terminal, and check out what happens.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 用命令下载ubuntu16.04LTS？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479878 安装了ubuntu16.04LTS，浏览器用不了。 在终端，用命令，下载ubuntu16.04LTS。 命令怎写？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-12 10:47
<Guest68123> .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Cannot chdir into mountpoint.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479879 以前总是在root账户中使用命令，听人说不安全，于是将其中一个账户赋予了sudo权限， 全部在这个账户下运行命令，需要root权限运行时，就 sudo ，这下新问题来了， 每次执行命令后，总是出现
<^k^>  ─> Cannot chdir into mountpoint. 请问，如何修复这个bug? zz: whaha — 2016-08-12 12:15
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 一个比较奇怪的脚本,看不大懂,谁能帮忙指导下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479880 Code: #!/bin/bash SUDO_BINARY="/usr/bin/sudo"   if [[ $# -eq 0 ]] ; then   echo 'usage: ambari-sudo.sh [sudo_arg1, sudo_arg2 ...] command [arg1, arg2 ...]'   exit 1 fi   # if user is non-root if [ "$EUID" -ne 0 ] ; then   $SUDO
<^k^>  ─> _BINARY "$@" else   ENV=()   SUDO_ARGS=()     for i ; do     if [[ "$i" == *"="* ]] ; then       ENV+=("$i") …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu 16.04 Server 出现busybox-initramfs错误，请问如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479882 1、通过U盘安装，安装前有检测 安装光盘的完整性，没出现错误 2、安装设备IBM X61，8G内存，120G固态硬盘 3、尝试安装过程中修改all_generic_ide或all_generic_idefl
<^k^>  ─> oppy，均无效。 请各位帮一下忙。 zz: LeoHao — 2016-08-12 15:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 安装vsftpd root用户无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479883 请求各位大神协助解决！想请问是root用户下vsftpd不能使用吗？要怎么配置 才可以使用！ Ubuntu 14.04设置了以root账户登录后，执行apt-get install vsftpd 后，出现以下error： “正在设置 vsftpd
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 安装时只有半个屏幕的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479885 安装的时候本来该全屏幕显示的内容，压缩到半个屏幕上了，下面那半个屏幕什么都没，有时候会显示那种黑白的条纹....上下两个半屏幕中间有一道亮线... zz: AllesGute — 2016-08-12 16:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04 安装时只有半个屏幕的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479886 安装的时候本来该全屏幕显示的内容，压缩到半个屏幕上了，下面那半个屏幕什么都没，有时候会显示那种黑白的条纹....上下两个半屏幕中间有一道亮线... zz: AllesGute — 2016-08-12 16:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • isolinux.bin missing or corrupt.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479888 dd命令制作live cd ，启动出错了。 isolinux.bin missing or corrupt. 是什么原因？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-12 16:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • fcitx没有选词框！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479890 卸载了一些不需要的软件后，fcitx现在看不到选词框，重新安装后还是没用，搜索不到解决方案，特来求助. zz: mylw — 2016-08-12 17:21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd命令参数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479891 dd命令，用什么参数。 显示复制进度条，及复制字节数？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-12 17:29
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • rstudio + rmarkdown + tex live + 中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479892 我想要用rstudio的rmarkdown导出具有中文字体的PDF,但不知道如何装配texlive。 安装texlive和texlive-lang-cjk以后，当用rstudio导出PDF的时还是出错. Code: sudo apt-get install texlive-base texlive-latex-base texlive-late
<^k^>  ─> x-recommended texlive-latex-extra texlive-fonts-recommended texlive-lang-cjk Code: ! Package inputenc Error: Unicode …
<alexxey> SQL ERROR
<alexxey> Host '192.168.3.107' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' [1129]
<alexxey> It's not just you! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn looks down from here.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 503 Service Unavailable
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忘了文化 : 某君平时脸上总戴着一付厚边眼镜,一日突发奇想,自己跑去买了一付隐形眼镜,准备换一换往日充满书卷味的形象。第二日去见众朋友时,心中还得意不已,不料朋友见后第一句话却是:"你的文化呢,是不是忘记在家了?"
<dsoyet> :-D
<dsoyet> yimis:
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 联想ThinkPad 0B47189蓝牙键盘连接中断，Unexpected continuation frame  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479895 问题现象： 联想ThinkPad 0B47189蓝牙键盘, 通过USB蓝牙适配器同台式机相连。 1. 在长时间（30分钟左右）不使用键盘的情况下，敲击键盘，键盘信号灯提示连接断，
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu版本？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479896 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes 上面链接，各个ubuntu版本有什么不同？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-13 8:46
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04能看到登陆界面但进不了桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479897 安装N卡驱动失败，（官网下的），再次启动lightgdm就进不了桌面了，重启也不行 怎么办？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？ zz: hh_L — 2016-08-13 10:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479898 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 10:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479899 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 10:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479900 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 10:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ADB  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479901 怎么用ubuntu16.04删除安卓手机软件呢？要用到adb是吗？ 新手，想从各个方面完成一些简单操作熟悉linux.大神讲详细，轻拍。 zz: root@dream — 2016-08-13 10:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479902 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 10:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479903 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 10:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 蓝牙匹配手机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479905 求助各位，电脑蓝牙匹配手机的密码忘记了，如何找到这个匹配密码或是重置匹配密码？谢谢。 zz: 011220 — 2016-08-13 11:14
<bmintz> 现在fcitx不坏了!
<bmintz> 我可以了写中文!
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • freetuxtv启动不了求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479907 刚安装了ubuntu16.04，从ubuntu kylin软件中心安装了freetuxtv,启动时扫描了一下节目频道就关闭了，请教怎么解决 zz: iso168 — 2016-08-13 12:22
<bmintz> ^k^ is that news?
<bmintz> like new topics?
<AndChat|9081> test
<ubrl> AndChat|9081:点点点.  14:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让人乐不可支的糗事爆笑 : 看着白球从洞口擦边而过,丁俊晖松了口气,拿起电话说道:"好险,刚刚白球差点进洞。"电话那头的朋友说:"小丁啊,看来你这高尔夫还得常练埃"
<bmintz> 啊呀!我不知道你说什么.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<bmintz> 好的.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸在监狱里 : 小彬彬的爸爸是一所监狱的副所长。 一天,妈妈带彬彬去买东西,结帐时收费员问他是不是常和妈妈一起玩多,彬彬 答道:"是啊,因为爸爸在监狱里。"
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 有人用YouCompleteMe吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479908 我已经开始怀念clang_complete了，虽然它很简单，但是起码能够正常工作，也没有这么多冲突。不得不由此感叹，小而美才是王道啊。 clang_complete+syntastic正常的语法检查，到了YouCompleteMe了就通篇各种错误…
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助！bios刷错怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479909 本来机器可以正常启动，只是有时启动的时候会卡在ubuntu几个字母的界面上，现在刷了一个bios以后，只要开机就完全是黑的，连自检都没有，请问各位大神应该怎么办啊。 zz: qishengyon — 2016-08-
<^k^>  ─> 13 20:11
<dsoyet> venum:
<dsoyet> AndChat|9081:
<AndChat|9081> dsoyet: ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不能嚼铁 : 医生对就医的老妇人说:"你的身体弱,那要多吃铁质的东西。"老妇:"我已经没有牙齿了,稍微硬一些的东西也吃不来,我不能接受你的劝告。"
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python官方教程的这段话是说先执行__init__.py还是先初始化__path__ ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479911 python官方教程的这段话是说先执行__init__.py还是先初始化__path__ ? https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/mo ... irectories Quote: Packages support one more special attribute, __path__. This
<^k^>  ─> is initialized to be a list containing the name of the directory holding the package’s __init__.py before the code …
<chad__> hi?
<ubrl> chad__:点点点.  23:31
<chad__> 我有个和http://serverfault.com/questions/454866/centos-6-ps-aux-hangs-up一样的问题，只是在ubuntu上， help!!
<ubrl> ⇪ f: linux - centos 6 ps aux hangs up - Server Fault
<chad__> help?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 16.04 如何开关启动到图形/字符界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479921 如题，另外在启动到字符界面后，如何从终端临时启动图形界面？ 有没有什么图形化的配置工具是可以配置这些系统项的？这些功能老变来变去，有个图形化的会方便很多啊 zz: l
<^k^>  ─> eslielg — 2016-08-14 7:35
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 稿酬 :     某病理学专家,在报上发表了一篇题为《论吸烟的危害》的论文。    妻子问:"报社给的稿酬你干什么用了?"    专家回答:"今天上午买了一条'大重九'请客了。" 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 打字时，光标下方咋老有个方块？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479923 打字时，每打完一个字，光标下方会出现一个方块（方框）。 请问，该如何去掉？ zz: yw3008 — 2016-08-14 11:51
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu关机界面花屏卡死，开机偶尔闪，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479927 Ubuntu 16.04 笔记本电脑，双系统采用refind引导，双显卡，Ubuntu开机后采用英伟达的专有驱动 问题：关机界面偶尔花屏并且卡死，开机偶尔闪 zz: lyzdroid — 2016-08-14 19:06
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu关机界面花屏卡死，开机偶尔闪，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479928 Ubuntu 16.04 笔记本电脑，双系统采用refind引导，双显卡，Ubuntu开机后采用英伟达的专有驱动 问题：关机界面偶尔花屏并且卡死，开机偶尔闪 zz: lyzdroid — 2016-08-14 19:45
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 无线wifi密码长度限制怎么修改？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479929 新装了 ubuntu 16.04 , 而后链接 wifi 时，选定路由器名弹出密码窗口提示“需要 WI-FI 网络认证” 发现： 输入 wifi 密码 < 8 位， 密码窗口的 “链接(0)” 按钮就显示灰色，不可点
<^k^>  ─> ; 输入 wifi 密码 >= 8 位，密码窗口的 “链接(0)” 按钮就显示可点; 和其他人共用房东的w …
<ArnoFrost> hello ?
<harajuku> hello
<ubrl> harajuku:点点点.  20:58
<ArnoFrost> I use the hexchat on windows 10 but it can‘t show the chinese
<ArnoFrost> why ?
<harajuku> ArnoFrost: change the encoding charset to UTF-8
<ArnoFrost> OK I'll try
<ArnoFrost> well ... sorry I cant find where is it
<ArnoFrost> is it in the system or the software?
<harajuku> ArnoFrost: in the perference of you IRC client
<harajuku> ArnoFrost: never tried HexChat, don't know where is it exactly
<ArnoFrost> well  there is no item about the encoding orz
<ArnoFrost> I must copy them to the sublime to recognize
<ArnoFrost> orz
<ArnoFrost> 我直接说汉语能显示出来吗
<harajuku> :), Google it, or find another client
<harajuku> Yep, I could recognize
<ArnoFrost> well
<ArnoFrost> ok  I'll try
<ArnoFrost> thanks a lot
<harajuku> no problem
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典语录 : 没有英雄干不成事,英雄太多容易出事！
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-07
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 外界显示器的问题，用独显时一切正常，改成集显就检测不到。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484816 楼主笔记本是神舟z7-kp7s1。独显型号为1060. 安装Ubuntu后，几经折腾，终于装好独显驱动。但是问题来了。 当笔记本用独显模式打开时，外界显示器一切正常
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • ubuntu mate 为何要把许多应用都改了名字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484819 使用ubuntu已经超过10年了，中间反反复复不断地尝试各种桌面环境。经常使用的其实就是lubuntu和xubuntu，简洁高效。 特别是xubuntu，在便捷性和简洁性之间平衡的很好，是理想的工
<^k^>  ─> 作环境。 去去年开始，我又不断地尝试使用ubuntu mate，其实ubuntu mate也不错，与xubuntu相比 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教关于wget命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484820 我是一个云服务器，只能控制台ssh连接过去，我想给它安装tomcat8 我只能通过wget下载tomcat Quote: wget -i http://apache.cs.utah.edu/tomcat/tomcat ... .16.tar.gz --2017-08-07 03:36:38-- http://apache.cs.utah.edu/tomcat/tomcat ... .16.tar
<^k^>  ─> .gz Resolving apache.cs.utah.edu (apache.cs.utah.edu)... 155.98.64.87 Connecting to apache.cs.utah.edu (apache.cs.ut
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 如何避免fcitx切换输入法重置xmodmap？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484821 用xmodmap更改布局之后发现每次切换输入法之后之前的更改就无效了，怎么解决？ Ubuntu版本17.04 之前16.04也遇到过这个问题没能解决 或者有什么其他的修改映射的方法吗？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 ST_Saint — 2017-08-07 12:55
<chemark[m]> gwen
<wlp2s0> 请输入/join #ubuntu.com.cn
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 可以在vimrc里面写命令使得打开文件之后光标在文章最后一行吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484823 如题 因为还想要加一些处理，想在vimrc里面写操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 bthdzz — 2017-08-07 17:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 17.04升级16.04出问题，请问如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484825 先 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 然后 sudo update-manager -d 发现16.04版，但升级失败，提示如下： “An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.” 之前
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 15.04升级16.04出问题，请问如何解决？(刚才发错了，重发)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484826 先 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 然后 sudo update-manager -d 发现16.04版，但升级失败，提示如下： “An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with
<^k^>  ─> this tool.” 之前已经设置了sohu的服务器镜像。 用do-release-upgrade -d命令无法检测到更新。 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 失 恋 :      妻子:"他由于失恋,后来发奋起来,才有今日那样的成就。"     丈夫:"我在那时,你若讨厌我,我到今天也出人头地了。" 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • terminal界面输入命令没有反应？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484827 我用shell脚本提交了计算。算了几天，昨天登录后发现，计算还在继续，但是没有办法执行命令，输入命令回车后没反应。上下左右键也变成了方括号ABDC字母。界面也不出现登录用户的那行
<^k^>  ─> 字母。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lufenghxu — 2017-08-07 21:33
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 输入命令回车后没有反应。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484829 我用shell脚本提交了计算。算了几天，昨天登录后发现，计算还在继续，但是没有办法执行命令，输入命令回车后没反应。上下左右键也变成了方括号ABDC字母。界面也不出现登录用户的那行字母
<^k^>  ─> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lufenghxu — 2017-08-07 21:35
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特技动作 :     一个年轻的飞行员驾驶一架双引擎战机为一架B-52护航,他非常无聊,就在B-52旁做出各种特技动作,并对B-52的飞行员说:"你能做什么动作,我能做得更好。"B-52继续向前飞。    年轻的飞行员问B-52的飞行员:"你做了什么?"    "小伙子,我只是关掉了两台
<^k^>  ─> 引擎。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 多么可爱的小生灵啊 : 如果蚊子不吸血, 改行抽脂肪, 那它会是多么可爱的小生灵啊！
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • win10+ubuntu 16.04 LTS 只能用网线上网，不能用无线上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484830 系统设置-网络 里只有有线和网络代理，没有无线 统计信息: 发表于 由 937316645 — 2017-08-08 9:46
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求救！ubuntu 装 nvidia1070各种方案装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484831 ubuntun16.04+win10 intel+nvidia1070 1.采用apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime 循环重启 2.采用bumblebee 安装，卡死在开机画面 3.才有sh NVIDIA-linux-x86_64-375.20.run –no-opengl-files,nvidia-sett
<^k^>  ─> ings 是空的 本人小白，需要装深度学习环境，求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 kingsleyhsu — 2017-0 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tonizhou1> 0.0
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 尝试编写一个倒计时的脚本却遇到点小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484835 #!/bin/bash #Postgraduate countdown for Jessie PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:usr/sbin:usr/local/bin:usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH echo "This timer will try to calculate: " echo "How many days before your postgraduate entrance examination."
<^k^>  ─> read -p "Please input your examination date (YYYYMMDD ex>20170101): " dateshuru datetianshu=$(echo $dateshuru | grep …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-09
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何制作这样的系统镜像？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484844 系统安装在sda2后，我还安装了其他的各种软件。 请问，如何对sda2进行系统镜像？ clonezilla对整个sda2进行备份的方法太笨拙了。 可否将sda2再做成一个iso文件，通过dd写入usb，然后在别的机器
<^k^>  ─> 上用usb安装后， 就行了，已经安装的其他软件还在这个新的机器上，无需再次安装。 统 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 尝试编写倒计时的脚本中遇到点小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484845 #!/bin/bash #Postgraduate countdown for Jessie PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:usr/sbin:usr/local/bin:usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH echo "This timer will try to calculate: " echo "How many days before your postgraduate entrance examination." read -
<^k^>  ─> p "Please input your examination date (YYYYMMDD ex>20170101): " dateshuru datetianshu=$(echo $dateshuru | grep '[0-9] …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 尝试编写倒计时的脚本中遇到点小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484847 #!/bin/bash #Postgraduate countdown for Jessie PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:usr/sbin:usr/local/bin:usr/local/sbin:~/bin export PATH echo "This timer will try to calculate: " echo "How many days before your postgraduate entrance examination." read -
<^k^>  ─> p "Please input your examination date (YYYYMMDD ex>20170101): " dateshuru datetianshu=$(echo $dateshuru | grep '[0-9] …
<Isolde> iMadper: 早上吼啊
<iMadper> Isolde: zao.
<iMadper> Isolde: how are you doing?
<Isolde> iMadper: not bad
<iMadper> great.
<Isolde> 不是说not bad其实是不咋样的意思吗
<iMadper> Isolde: great doesn't mean 'really good'
<Isolde> ……
<Isolde> 不管了
<Isolde> iMadper: arch cn是不是被台湾人占领了？
<iMadper> Isolde: no idea...
<Isolde> 这么可怕的吗
<Isolde> 话说最近在u盘上装了个arch，觉得还蛮好用的
<iMadper> Isolde: Arch works well when you do not need any customization.
<Isolde> 我主要是觉得aur好用
<Isolde> iMadper: 感觉aur比ppa灵活，也更有活力
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话大全 笑破你的肚子的几则笑话 : 初中的时候迷武侠小说,上课的时候都在看一次上课看金庸《天龙八部》的时候被老师发现了,没收,然后大吼:把其它七本给我交出来
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04LTS 线缆被拔出，没办法连接有线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484849 enp0s25 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 48:4d:7e:e6:3f:d3 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0 碰撞
<^k^>  ─> :0 发送队列长度:1000 接收字节:0 (0.0 B) 发送字节:0 (0.0 B) 中断:20 Memory:f7100000-f7120000 lo Link e …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么老是发表不了帖子，回复也不行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484850 为什么，gateway504 统计信息: 发表于 由 zaneven — 2017-08-09 10:53
<memyself> 单个软件的ubuntu源可不可以用在debian中？即：在sources.list.d下创建单个软件的源文件，然后安装这个软件。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我们两夫妻之间的笑话,超级爆笑哦,不笑您找我！ : 关于针对晟哥放闷烟屁的处罚决定 关于对晟哥同志放闷烟屁的问题,经研究决定,对晟哥同志做如下处罚: 一、放了屁之后一个人呆在原地直到屁味消失殆尽； 二、放屁之前脱掉裤子,再行放屁； 三、放屁之前若不告知,则放
<^k^>  ─> 完屁之后再吃一斤豌豆。 特此决定！ 家委会 2010年1月14日
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 在UBUNTU下如何远程连接RADMIN4899？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484853 如题：在ubuntu下有什么远程管理软件可以连接到RADMIN远程管理，即4899端口的服务器！ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2017-08-09 15:40
<wlp2s0> How to remotely connect RADMIN4899 under UBUNTU?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<NBT> 请问，Ubuntu的MySQL的配置文件my.cnf，内容如下：
<NBT> #
<NBT> # The MySQL database server configuration file.
<NBT> #
<NBT> # You can copy this to one of:
<NBT> # - "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" to set global options,
<NBT> # - "~/.my.cnf" to set user-specific options.
<ubrl> NBT:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> NBT:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<NBT> # The MySQL database server configuration file.
<NBT> #
<NBT> # You can copy this to one of:
<NBT> # - "/etc/mysql/my.cnf" to set global options,
<NBT> # - "~/.my.cnf" to set user-specific options.
<NBT> #
<iMadper> ...
<oneju> 没人说话的，很安静
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> oneju: .
<iMadper> .
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • gvim在windows7下有些符号现实不粗来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484855 gvim 8 windows 7 系统已经装了powerline字体了，下面的打过补丁的字体基本都试了还是不行 https://github.com/ryanoasis/nerd-fonts 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2017-08-09 17:08
<oneju> 好久没来啦，现在没以前热闹...
<io__> 大家好
<ubrl> io__:点点点.  17:32
<io__> 还有一个小时就下班咯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 字签在这儿 : 老师把试卷发给每个学生,并要求大家给父母看后请父母在上面签字,再交回来。第二天,老师问乔治:"你没有把试卷给父母看吗?""看过了。"乔治回答。"那为什么没有家长签字呢?"乔治伸出满是鞭痕的手:"字签在这儿。"  
<IUNIUN> 大家好,剛試用IRC,加入了 #ubuntu-cn 群 ,按了/j 後, 顯示了 <聊天室一>[ <金鑰一>],請問是代表甚麼意思??
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 台式机已装ubuntu和插上无线网卡，但是怎么连接wifi？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484856 我家路由器在我爸妈房间，我现在想在自己房间装个路由器，房间有一个电话线插口，但是我的房间距离路由器比较远，所以我从这个路由器接出我房间
<Isolde> 花了两个月四万块培训了Python和网络安全今天成功收到美团offer，虽然不是班上学的最好的，但却是班上最早找到工作的，而且还是大厂。至于为什么能在那么短的时间内拿到美团的offer，总结下来也就是 多看书 多实践 重复 ，做到上面三点，每个人都有机会。
<Isolde> 对了，美团这边真是好啊，公司发的雨衣，小电动都很好用，不说了，来单子了。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 桌面控制台中文显示不全  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484857 安装的是ubuntu17.04 的服务器版本，之后安装了xfce4桌面环境， 安装了中文环境，出现桌面控制台中文显示不全，会不会是字体 问题， 见图片里，部分中文位置是方块， 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 staunch — 2017-08-09 21:26
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-10
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 打印机服务cups的web界面如何设置为中文界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484863 因为一些原因需要使用浏览器设置打印机服务，locahost:631，打开之后是英文界面，想设置为中文界面 按官方的help修改/etc/cups/cupsd.conf 加了一句 DefaultLanguage zh_CN 没有起作用啊，
<^k^>  ─> 求高手指点。 1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfeng — 2017-08-10 14:07
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 除了kde，还有其他基于qt的桌面环境吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484864 除了kde，还有其他基于qt的桌面环境吗？ KDE感觉太啰嗦了，装饰的东西太多了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2017-08-10 15:04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 安装ubuntu-16.04.2-server-ppc64el系统盘时，U盘为什么会出现的双选择画面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484865 现象： 1、在U盘安装ubuntu-16.04.1-server-ppc64el作为系统盘安装时，能够很简洁出现安装界面； 2、在U盘安装ubuntu-16.04.2-server-ppc64el时，将U盘插上后，却出
<^k^>  ─> 现双选择画面，是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 abthla — 2017-08-10 16:03
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql5.7更改数据存放位置，启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484867 root@ubuntu1604:/data/php# cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS" root@ubuntu1604:/data/php# mysql --version mysql Ver 14.14 Distrib 5.7.19, for Linux (x86_
<^k^>  ─> 64) using EditLine wrapper root@ubuntu1604:/data/php# 各位大虾，本人ubuntu小白。以前多用centos，设置 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q8uIU7HZAAEnOqWBHjIAALrRQK8dT0AASdS640.jpg 有爱的面包
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心语绝话 : 一天,在大嫂家里。大嫂:小玲我那天去你家居然用蟑螂迎接我????过份！！！！小玲:哪里嘛! 大嫂:向我爬了过来,而且人家那天穿的是裙子呢。小玲:没事没事,把裙子脱下来打就是了。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+ubuntu uefi+gpt 安装后有引导项但是win10无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484869 win10版本：1703 ubuntu版本：16.04 LTS 电脑是固态加机械两块硬盘，之前ubuntu装在机械硬盘，win10装在固态。 但是随着对linux的使用频率，发现在机械硬盘里的运行速度太慢。故
<^k^>  ─> 想把ubuntu也装在ssd下。 安装过程很成功，装完ubuntu也能运行，无论是F12 Boot manager 还是 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-11
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu kylin16.04可以自动登录进入桌面，grub引导后开机动画为黑色，怎么修复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484872 情况描述： 双系统，grub启动界面正常，grub后就一直黑色，屏幕灯常亮 因为设置的账户免密码自动登录，系统可以进入桌面正常使用，关机画面正
<^k^>  ─> 常 请问： 如何找回开机动画？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxdhaoren — 2017-08-11 9:39
<Sevk> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统ubuntu开机紫屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484873 我电脑联想G405s，系统win7，装了ubuntu17.04双系统，用的easyBCD添加的引导，但启动ubuntu的时候一直紫屏，不能进去，怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 忠诚的稻草人 — 2017-08-11 9:55
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 双系统ubuntu开机紫屏 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 忠诚的稻草人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 那就睡会儿吧 : 露营迷路,走了很久走不出去。 拿出手机,报警。"喂,是110吗?我们在山里困死了。" "那就睡会儿吧。""喂喂喂,我操,挂了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 替母作媒 : 火车车厢中坐着一位年轻妇女,正跟她的十岁的儿子耳语着。母子俩对面坐着一位先生。过了一会儿,小孩向这位陌生的先生提出一连串的问题:"请问先生多大岁数了?""四十二岁。""结婚了没有?""没有。"小孩又问了几个问题后转向他妈妈,低声说:妈,你还想了
<^k^>  ─> 解什么吗?"
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 怎么发布自己内核的ubuntu系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484875 比如14.04的系统，我更新一个内核后，像14.04一样做成一个可以安装的镜像文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-08-11 16:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 订婚 :      在一个订婚宴会上,年轻的小姐希望给未婚夫的亲友留下很好的印象。只见她端庄地出来,微笑地招待贵客时,不慎绊在桌子脚上跌了个四脚朝天。    他未婚夫急了,想向前扶她,只见她翻身起来说:"先生们,女士们,我给你们表演的武术怎么样?" 
<xiongtao> 有人在吗
<ubrl> xiongtao:点点点.  18:51
<xiongtao> 点点点是什么
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 负向环视的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484876 echo "xxabc jkl" | grep -onP '\w+(?!abc)' 1:xxabc 1:jkl 为何结果不是下面？ echo "xxabc jkl" | grep -onP '\w+(?!abc)' 1:jkl xxabc明明以 abc结尾，不应该被匹配。 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-08-11 20:10
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 负向环视的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484877 echo "xxabc jkl" | grep -onP '\w+(?!abc)' 1:xxabc 1:jkl 为何结果不是下面？ echo "xxabc jkl" | grep -onP '\w+(?!abc)' 1:jkl xxabc明明以 abc结尾，不应该被匹配。 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-08-11 20:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10285.html 送 匾 : 一个人自夸能科举高中,说:"我夜晚做梦,有人吹着鼓乐来给我送匾。"他的朋友说:"我也梦见有人给你送匾,上写四字:岂有此理。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-12
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乱丟衣服 : 我带五岁的小弟去看电影,银幕上突然出现男女主角亲热的镜头:他们把身上的衣服一件件拋到床下。我紧张地转过头去看小弟的反应,不过情況并没有我想像的糟糕。只见小弟不服气的说:"哥！为什么他们可以乱丟衣服我就不可以呢?"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<finch> hello
<ubrl> finch:点点点.  10:51
<finch> ............
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装aptitude时中止执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484878 Code: sudo apt-get install aptitude 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        将会同时安装下列软件：   aptitude-common libcwidget3v5 建议安装：  
<^k^>  ─> aptitude-doc-en | aptitude-doc debtags tasksel libcwidget-dev 下列【新】软件包将被安装：   aptitude a …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好挤哟,我也要进来…… : 办公室的高层电梯只停15-30楼,在30楼工作的小F,一天加班到深夜后独自坐电梯下楼,电梯每层都停下开门,门外没人,最后,停在了14楼,门外一白衣女子说:好挤哟,我也要进来……
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给画起名 : 某君手拿一副画,"请大家根据画的内容起个名字"。众人思考良久,不语。"牛吃草嘛。""那草呢?""被牛吃了嘛。""牛呢?""笨蛋,草吃完了,牛还不走?" 众人晕,一张白纸。 某君又拿起另一副……,"此为美女走光图。""那美女呢?""走光了嘛"。众人再晕,沙滩上一行
<^k^>  ─> 脚樱
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • dell T630，安装的14.04桌面版，显示特别卡慢，如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484879 请大神帮助解决问题，谢谢。 dell@dell-PowerEdge-T630:~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class video *-display UNCLAIMED description: VGA compatible controller product: G200eR2 [102B:534] vendor: Matrox Electronics S
<^k^>  ─> ystems Ltd. [102B] physical id: 0 bus info: pci@0000:09:00.0 version: 01 width: 32 bits clock: 33MHz capabilities: pm …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • LUKS 加密的分区 Trim 有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484888 如图 crypttab 第一个配置是 root 分区，用的 BTRFS 文件系统 crypttab 第二个配置是我自己的数据分区，也是 BTRFS 文件系统 /boot 独立ext分区不管他！ 问题来了，手工运行 trim 的时候，
<^k^>  ─> root 分区正常 trim 。 而我自己的数据分区，挂载到 /mnt/m2-data 中后无法 trim ，总说不支持 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • xps15 9560 安装ubuntu 不能重启和关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484889 有个问题向牛人请教。我dell xps15 9560电脑配置是i5 7300hq, 8g 内存，128g ssd 和 1t 机械硬盘。我把iso直接解压到u盘然后安装。安装前在windows里关掉fastboot，bios里关掉secure boot。用u盘安装
<^k^>  ─> 后，安装最后一步重启时死机。我强行关机，再开，可以进ubuntu，但还是关机和重启时死 …
<nullnone> A~Z pick one ,keep it in your mind, i may know which one you choose.................little game
<tracyone> hehe
<nullnone> hehe too
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 巧妙的留言 : 从朋友的电话录音机听到这样的话:"你好！我很可能在这儿,不过我打算避开一个人。请留口信,如果我不回电话,你正是我要避开的人。"  
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何理解 (?=\w{6,10})\d+？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484890 \d+(?=\w{6,10}) 这是一个正前向零宽断言 匹配连续的数字，这些数字需要满足条件：他的后面是连续6-10个文字。 如果有个表达式这样写 ：(?=\w{6,10})\d+ ，如何解释他的含义 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-08-12 20:17
<paper318> hi
<ubrl> paper318:点点点.  21:23
<paper318> 大家好
<ubrl> paper318:点点点.  21:23
<onhere> hi
<ubrl> onhere:点点点.  21:42
<onhere> hi
<ubrl> onhere:点点点.  21:57
<onhere> 有人在？
<kohi44795> 吼多人
<onhere> ，。。
<onhere> 说话的人少
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 现 象 : 在上地理课时,地理老师问学生:"在日食的时候会出现什么现象。""大家都跑出去看！ "学生答道。
<charley2333[m]> 擦，成了笑话聊天室了...
<onhere> ..
<onhere> 好多人
<jiuzainali> hello
<ubrl> jiuzainali:点点点.  02:57
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGi6IZgmSABRmu9Kgmj8AAMY2wFGh0UAFGbT566.gif 就算大雨让整座城市颠倒,我会给你怀抱~
<jiuzainali> hi
<ubrl> jiuzainali:点点点.  12:11
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • echo 'fabc' |grep -oP '\w+(? fab c 为何结果不是 fa bc '\w+(?<!abc)'表达式的执行顺序是？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-08-13 13:08
<jiuzainali> hi
<ubrl> jiuzainali:点点点.  13:35
<jiuzainali> 
<jiuzainali> yourenzai?
<u0_a210> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2mtiIRBBtAAFcMSkD6-wAALrCwF6DO8AAVxJ475.jpg 现在的小孩子都早熟啊
<onhere> 牛
<onhere> 。。。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onhere> 翻墙中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 回答问题 : 正在上课,老师突然发话:"谁要是能答出我问的下一个问题,就能直接下课回家。"我当即把书包往窗外一扔。"是谁扔的?""我扔的！那我回家了啊！ "。
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • MP4播放器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484893 1.支持ubuntu, android 2.可调节MP4视频播放速度，加速，或减速。 统计信息: 发表于 由 VIEWAS — 2017-08-13 17:59
<jiuzainali> o
<jiuzainali> hi
<ubrl> jiuzainali:点点点.  18:25
<tracyone> hi
<ubrl> tracyone:点点点.  18:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长生之术 :    燕国有个宾客,自称会长生不死的法术。于是燕王派了一个人去跟他学,打算学成后回来教给自己。可是,派去的人还没来得及学,那个宾客就死了。燕王大怒,责怪派去的人学得太慢,便狠狠地惩罚了他。
<jiuzainali> 大家好
<ubrl> jiuzainali:点点点.  21:11
<jiuzainali> 有什么夜活动？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装win10/Linux双系统彻底绝望了，grub总是安装失败，现今想着安装Linux单系统，求教些问题，大神们  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484894 安装双系统时Ubuntu16.04/17.04全死于grub事故，联网grub无法安装之/**上， 无网装便是执行grub-install /dev/sda*(这个怎样切换都一
<^k^>  ─> 样） 现在，唯一想问的是，假如我卸载win10重装Ubuntu，还会出现这种grub什么的问题吗？ …
<jiuzainali> 好
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-06
<aphel> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<aphel> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> aphel: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<aphel> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tomek5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomek5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomek5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tomek5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<tomek5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<tomek5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bitch4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> bitch4: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<bitch4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bitch4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bitch4> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bitch4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<bitch4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<armyriad25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> armyriad25: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<armyriad25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<armyriad25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<SebastianFlyte11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SebastianFlyte11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<armyriad25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<SebastianFlyte11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<armyriad25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<SebastianFlyte11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<armyriad25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<SebastianFlyte11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<SebastianFlyte11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Richard_Cavell> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Richard_Cavell> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> Richard_Cavell: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Richard_Cavell> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Richard_Cavell> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Richard_Cavell> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Richard_Cavell> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bluszcz22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> bluszcz22: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<bluszcz22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bluszcz22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ninsei> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ninsei> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ninsei> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ninsei> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ninsei> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ninsei> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Louis16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Louis16: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Louis16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Louis16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Louis16> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Louis16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Louis16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bitch20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> bitch20: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<bitch20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bitch20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bitch20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bitch20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<bitch20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<A5A> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> A5A: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<A5A> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<A5A> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<A5A> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<A5A> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<A5A> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<RoBz6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RoBz6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> RoBz6: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<RoBz6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RoBz6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RoBz6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<RoBz6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<lino> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> lino: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<lino> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lino> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lino> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<lino> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<lino> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<dx10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> dx10: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<dx10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dx10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dx10> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<dx10> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<dx10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<nkk71> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> nkk71: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<nkk71> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nkk71> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nkk71> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nkk71> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<nkk71> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ipv620> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> ipv620: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<ipv620> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ipv620> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ipv620> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ipv620> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<ipv620> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<lucy_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> lucy_: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<lucy_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lucy_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lucy_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> lucy_: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<lucy_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<iooner20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> iooner20: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<iooner20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<iooner20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<iooner20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> iooner20: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<iooner20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<barq29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> barq29: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<barq29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<barq29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<barq29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> barq29: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<barq29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<emilsp10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> emilsp10: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<emilsp10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<emilsp10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<emilsp10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> emilsp10: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<emilsp10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bluszcz20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bluszcz20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bluszcz20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> bluszcz20: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<bluszcz20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> bluszcz20: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<bluszcz20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<metax> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> metax: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<metax> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<metax> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<metax> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> metax: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<metax> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Home | Matrix.org
<Auctus10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Auctus10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Auctus10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> Auctus10: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Auctus10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Auctus10: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Auctus10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<profall29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> profall29: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<profall29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<profall29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<profall29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> profall29: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<profall29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<tigrmesh8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tigrmesh8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> tigrmesh8: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<tigrmesh8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tigrmesh8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> tigrmesh8: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<tigrmesh8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Solprefixer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> Solprefixer: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Solprefixer> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Solprefixer> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Solprefixer> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Solprefixer: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Solprefixer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<zhw> 。
<Asciii> ;-)
<EcruW> 。
<Tourist1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Tourist1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> Tourist1: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Tourist1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Tourist1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Tourist1: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Tourist1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<wook_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<wook_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> wook_: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<wook_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<wook_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> wook_: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<wook_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<kspencer4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> kspencer4: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<kspencer4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kspencer4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kspencer4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> kspencer4: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<kspencer4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-07
<Turandot> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> Turandot: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Turandot> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Turandot> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Turandot> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Turandot: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Turandot> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ibiza18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> ibiza18: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<ibiza18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ibiza18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ibiza18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> ibiza18: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<ibiza18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Raziel28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> Raziel28: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<MobileMatt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<MobileMatt> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MobileMatt> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MobileMatt> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> MobileMatt: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<MobileMatt> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Praise10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> Praise10: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Praise10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Praise10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Praise10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Praise10: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Praise10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<labviking> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> labviking: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<labviking> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<labviking> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<labviking> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> labviking: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<labviking> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<MissionCritical> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<MissionCritical> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MissionCritical> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> MissionCritical: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<MissionCritical> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> MissionCritical: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<MissionCritical> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<mub> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ubrl> mub: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<mub> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mub> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mub> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> mub: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<mub> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<richvdh14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> richvdh14: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<richvdh14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<richvdh14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<richvdh14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> richvdh14: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<richvdh14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<macky> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> macky: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<macky> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<macky> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<macky> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> macky: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<macky> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bitch2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> bitch2: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<bitch2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bitch2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bitch2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> bitch2: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<bitch2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<the_madman6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> the_madman6: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<the_madman6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<the_madman6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<the_madman6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> the_madman6: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<the_madman6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<rosseaux9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<rosseaux9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> rosseaux9: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<rosseaux9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rosseaux9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> rosseaux9: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<rosseaux9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Waggie9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Waggie9: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<elkalamar> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<elkalamar> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<elkalamar> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<elkalamar> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> elkalamar: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<elkalamar> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<brackets18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> brackets18: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<brackets18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<brackets18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<brackets18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> brackets18: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<brackets18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Gentle> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Gentle: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Gentle> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Gentle> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Gentle> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Gentle: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Gentle> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<trobotham19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<trobotham19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<trobotham19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> trobotham19: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<trobotham19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> trobotham19: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<trobotham19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<salios> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> salios: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<salios> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sst663> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sst663> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sst663> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sst663> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> sst663: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<sst663> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Home | Matrix.org
<DanPin25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> DanPin25: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<DanPin25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<DanPin25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<DanPin25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> DanPin25: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<DanPin25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<OvidiuS18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> OvidiuS18: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<OvidiuS18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<OvidiuS18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<OvidiuS18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> OvidiuS18: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<OvidiuS18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<cfields10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cfields10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> cfields10: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<cfields10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MrElendig> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MrElendig> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest16071> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest16071> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Guest16071: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Guest16071> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<y0sh11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> y0sh11: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<y0sh11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<y0sh11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<y0sh11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> y0sh11: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<y0sh11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ululate> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> ululate: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<ululate> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ululate> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ululate> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> ululate: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<ululate> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<MikeoftheEast15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast15: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<MikeoftheEast15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MikeoftheEast15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MikeoftheEast15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast15: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<MikeoftheEast15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<SporkWitch14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SporkWitch14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SporkWitch14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> SporkWitch14: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<SporkWitch14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> SporkWitch14: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<SporkWitch14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<apollojustice15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> apollojustice15: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<apollojustice15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<apollojustice15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<apollojustice15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> apollojustice15: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<apollojustice15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<digitalcold26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<digitalcold26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<digitalcold26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> digitalcold26: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<digitalcold26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> digitalcold26: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<digitalcold26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Karasu> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Karasu: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Karasu> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Karasu> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Karasu> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> Karasu: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<Karasu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-08
<LEI> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<LEI> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> LEI: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<LEI> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<LEI> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> LEI: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<LEI> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<meine> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> meine: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<meine> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<meine> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<meine> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> meine: ⇪ ISC on Twitter: "We have not received any money from @hns. We have asked them to take us off their web site, we didn't give them permission to list ISC on their web site and we do not endorse their initiative."
<meine> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ubrl> |http:\/\/(127\.|localhoat|192\.|10\.|172\.[123]|gchat.qpic...|.*?get_group_pic\?pic=)|\/ph\.qq\.com\/\d|ISC/i `人机合一
<Nevolution224> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Nevolution224: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Nevolution224> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Nevolution224> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Nevolution224> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Nevolution224> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<simon_-_7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> simon_-_7: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<simon_-_7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<simon_-_7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<simon_-_7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<simon_-_7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> simon_-_7:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<d1b25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<d1b25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<d1b25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<d1b25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<d1b25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<elkalamar> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<elkalamar> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<elkalamar> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> elkalamar: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<elkalamar> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> elkalamar:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<elkalamar> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Home | Matrix.org
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<johnan_18> topic
<qassim0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> qassim0: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<qassim0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<qassim0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<qassim0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<qassim0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<aOssed-> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> aOssed-: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<aOssed-> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<aOssed-> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<aOssed-> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<aOssed-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> aOssed-:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<bsanford> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bsanford> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bsanford> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bsanford> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> bsanford:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<bsanford> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<zgrepc3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> zgrepc3: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<zgrepc3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<zgrepc3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<zgrepc3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<zgrepc3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ghoti14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> ghoti14: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<ghoti14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ghoti14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ghoti14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ghoti14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-09
<OpenSorce> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<OpenSorce> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<OpenSorce> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> OpenSorce: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<OpenSorce> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> OpenSorce:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<OpenSorce> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<siso_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<siso_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<siso_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ubrl> siso_: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<siso_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> siso_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<siso_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Turska-29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Turska-29: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Turska-29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Turska-29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Turska-29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Turska-29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Thargoid> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> Thargoid: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<Thargoid> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest22687> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest22687> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest22687> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<tomek8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tomek8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> tomek8: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<tomek8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tomek8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> tomek8:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<tomek8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<exezin22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> exezin22: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<exezin22> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<exezin22> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<exezin22> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<exezin22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<mobijubo27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> mobijubo27: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<mobijubo27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mobijubo27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mobijubo27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mobijubo27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<jor9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> jor9: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<jor9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jor9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jor9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jor9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<sttone> anyone?
<ddstreet5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ddstreet5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ubrl> ddstreet5: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<ddstreet5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ddstreet5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ubrl> ddstreet5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ddstreet5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<fxrh0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ubrl> fxrh0: ⇪ Continued and persistent spambot attack and clarification - freenode
<fxrh0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fxrh0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<fxrh0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest42469> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<varesa12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Techman16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<fredrikhl> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<xuanrui> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<gamma10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Steinsplitter23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<myth0d16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pheizax> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-10
<Sophira6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<siinus`0> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<em> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jack318> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<L0S> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<wiggle> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<DataComputist> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<thevdude17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔早
<christel5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Random16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<KleinerMann> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<TeaNT-lap> quit
<TeaNT-lap> exit
<TeaNT-lap> 打错。。忘记 退出的命令了。。
<Turska-4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MrHands11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<kek918> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<drakythe0> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Stryyker8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<smidlers3> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mort6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jiangfuqiao> join #tuan
<jiangfuqiao> join #tuna
<leachim628> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Keygen> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pathfinder25> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<TheMesquito27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Solprefixer> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<rigel10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Ovius> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<fsamareanu16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mal10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<abian7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<therock247uk20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mikedlr9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Shanmugamp727> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<calcul0n16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-11
<prawnsalad20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<irv24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Texou1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nyuszika7h2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<SailorHaumea13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jeggott9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<JonathanD> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Cisien3> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bitch10> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo
<ubrl> bitch10: ⇪ L0DE RADIO HOUR - LIVE FROM DEATHCON - Live IRC call in show! - YouTube
<Razesdark> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Razesdark> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> Razesdark: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<bast-anon> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<berndj8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest69370> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Liara-> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lkoranda17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nug700> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nug700> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<__idiot__> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<shentino> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jesse2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<profall19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-12
<dysfigured6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jfmcarreira27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jfmcarreira27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<daemon1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ynyounuo22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tourist20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tourist20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<emerson> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<emerson> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Razesdark> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<betawaffle28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<betawaffle28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tsp1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<percy> test
<ubrl> percy:点点点.  18:11
<Bonn33325> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Bonn33325> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nkuttler20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<DanPin12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sagan24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<woddf27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jeggott1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<belak11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<belak11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<abraxis> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Zalabaslea> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Phex> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Phex> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Selavi12>                                                   
<Selavi12>                                                   
<Selavi12>                                                   
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-05
<ledzep2014> ...---...
<ledzep2014> 测试
<neikey> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-07
<kiwi_20> e
<Guest52250> test
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-08
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: contrun[m]: zao
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 好困啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: sleepy.
<contrun[m]> https://app.wire.com/ 没有人用 wire 啊   好不容易有一个  real
<contrun[m]> world haskell 项目   好想贡献代码
<contrun[m]> 这可能是 少数几个  scala android 项目中的一个了  https://github.com/wireapp/wire-android
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-09
<__adan> 问大家一个问题可以吗？
<__adan> HW: usb生产模式 是啥意思
<__adan> 现在还有人能解bl 码吗
<harajuku> 其实就是刷usb的firmware
<harajuku> bl是啥？我不敢知道
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: yoooooo
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: roylez: yooooooooooooo
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: .
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有啥新闻没
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 好久不见啊大佬
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 没啥.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 我快穷死了算不算?
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 可拉倒吧你
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 那就没了
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 斩斩去哪了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 家里呢.
<__adan> harajuku: 哦哦～～悲剧了～～是bl 锁,,, 我现在手机想砸, 不能root 不能解锁,,, 看网上的教程全部都不行了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 他们公司是某个不让对外公布的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> __adan: 可以砸啊.
<harajuku> __adan: 找客服
<harajuku> 这么神秘的公司。。。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 是啊
<__adan> ImAdPEr: 感觉就是不会对外公布～～很多东西百度找不到,, 应该不让说. 所以客户肯定也会想办法忽悠而已
 * harajuku 想下班
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 下啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 周五了
<harajuku> __adan: 手机坏了就找客服，别折腾
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 早点儿走也是应该的.
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 而且今天还有暴雨
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 是啊.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 万一路上出事儿, 算是工伤, 亏得还不是公司?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 你现在下班, 不是为了你自己, 而是为了公司考虑
<harajuku> 但是我得等到六点接媳妇
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 巧舌如簧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 让媳妇也多为公司想想, 提前下班吧.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 我这么正直诚恳, 不苟言笑的人
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 你竟然如此污蔑我.
<harajuku> :)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 帮朋友招人, 有推荐的吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 要c, java, dart, go.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 会xwindow/wayland
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 就行了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 如果有gnome-shell的开发经验, 就更好了.
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 你这是要搞自助设备啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 自助设备是啥?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 类似自助餐?
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 听你的需求，感觉像是医院自助挂号机之类的东西
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 也有可能是国产linux呢?
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: binli适合
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 其实我不知道做啥... 只是有朋友让我帮忙招...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 大佬招不动啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> harajuku: 而且我跟binli关系不错, 怎么忍心让binli从一个好公司跳去火坑呢?
 * ImAdPEr|wORkInG 过于诚实...
<harajuku> ...
<__adan> 。。。一般做linux 的都是冲着``学网络编码去的
<harajuku> 我不是，我没有，别瞎说啊
<__adan> harajuku: 哈哈哈
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> __adan: 网络编程太难, 有没有简单点儿的?
<__adan> 网络编程还难呀？？额,,, 还行吧～～网络编程也有很多,,,, 比较复杂的可能就是用arm 来做网络设备... 一般都是用框架的话, 容易点,,, 不过框架会很大,,,
<__adan> 还有现在也有很多opencv,,, 做人工智能的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 人工智能也挺难... 我连人工智障都不会啊...
<__adan> 哇差, 你好谦虚哦
<__adan> 现在还有linux 安全类的也超级火呀
<__adan> ... 我问了下淘宝, 他们都说解不了, 算了, 我出门看书去了
<__adan> 下了
<harajuku> \names
<harajuku> 生疏了
<harajuku> mikecao: 首席你好
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> mikecao: 首席你好
<harajuku> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 看新闻了么？鸿蒙发布了，看着很厉害的样子，是完全自研么？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-10
<Guest79134> yo 有人吗
<Guest79134> 我特么rp-pppoe拨号上不了200M，问下怎么提升
 * Guest79134 YO。。。
<Guest79134> 有大神没
<Guest79134> 花了大价钱买个个intel 4口网卡，结果测试下来，PPP拨号的速度限制了性能。也是醉了
<Guest79134> 转卖网卡有人收吗
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-03
<rushNar> 请教个问题：ubuntu中文论坛修忘记密码，重置密码后，邮箱无法收到论坛发送的邮件。邮箱是新浪邮箱，垃圾邮件里也没有邮件。请问诸位大神有没有什么好的解决办法？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-05
<karmahex> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-06
<Aep_Sun> 在哪里可以买到完全适配linux的键盘
<percy> 大家好～
<percy> 'google test
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-07
<laputa> hello
 * laputa who
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-09
<by> hello
